# Prayer request thread.



## BabyCurls

*I need prayer*

 I really want to do the right things this year, and one of which is searching for employment. I'm also on the journey to lose weight and being a healthy person. 

I want to continue to be there for my mom and my siblings. Finally, my heart is aching to the point that I want to destroy all the junk that's cluttered inside, and make it more pure and flawless.

I need prayer for my requests, my sisters. As I post this, I'm crying because I'm ready for a total spiritual makeover. Please, be praying for me and for my family. God Bless each and every one of you.

BC


----------



## Koffie

*Re: I need prayer*

I will pray for you.  

I need a spiritual blessing, and health blessing too.

Perhaps we could be prayer buddies. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## pebbles

The last thread we had was lost in the process of bringing it over to this thread, so we'll start a new one.  Thanks Bev, for saving the orignal text of that thread. 
___________________

There are a lot of our sisters on the LHCF that are in need of prayer. God laid upon my heart the desire to pray for my LHCF sisters on this year. I meant to post this earlier, but I got sidetracked. If I can find just one prayer warrior who will pray with me in agreement for God to change these circumstances, in the name of Jesus, I assure you that we can see miracles happen. If I find more than one willing sister, we can send the devil running away screaming in agony! Oh, how he HATES when we come together in agreement for God's promises!

We have sisters who are:
- suffering from depression,
-they need jobs
-their finances are a mess
-their husbands are acting up
-their children are acting up
-their bodies are afflicted with sickness and disease
-some of our sisters cannot conceive and desparately need God to move
-some of us will receive negative reports from the doctor on this year. Are we going to accept that it's over for us? Or will we take it to the Doctor of doctors for His final diagnosis?
-many of our sisters need to be married, but the men are nowhere to be found. I'm believing God that this year, many of our LHCF sisters will meet their life partners. If you thought there was no hope, I've got news for ya! I've been praying on it, and I KNOW it will come to pass. 
-and the list of situations that need prayer goes on and on...

We can pray for God to change these situations. Those who pray faithfully know the POWER of prayer. Towards the end of last year, I saw God work some mighty miracles, and I know that He wants to bless those who believe that He can do the things we ask of Him.

So pray with me. All those who have prayer requests, just add on to this thread. I'll write down your request and take it to God in prayer. Those who are of a heart to do the same, please do! God will bless you for it. For as you raise others in prayer, God will handle your business for you too! That's how our Father works! He blesses us as we are a blessing to others around us.

I'll be patiently waiting for a praise report so that I can sing and shout about the goodness of God.


----------



## pebbles

*Re: I need prayer*



			
				BabyCurls said:
			
		

> I really want to do the right things this year, and one of which is searching for employment. I'm also on the journey to lose weight and being a healthy person.
> 
> I want to continue to be there for my mom and my siblings. Finally, my heart is aching to the point that I want to destroy all the junk that's cluttered inside, and make it more pure and flawless.
> 
> I need prayer for my requests, my sisters. As I post this, I'm crying because I'm ready for a total spiritual makeover. Please, be praying for me and for my family. God Bless each and every one of you.
> 
> BC



The desire you have to remove things that have kept you bound is God calling you to a higher level in your spiritual walk with HIM! PRAISE HIM!! 

Seek God diligently, and myself and the other prayer warriors here who want to pray will pray in agreement with you for God to meet you right where you need HIM.  It's all going to be all right. Be blessed, sis.


----------



## pebbles

*Re: I need prayer*



			
				Koffie said:
			
		

> I will pray for you.
> 
> I need a spiritual blessing, and health blessing too.
> 
> Perhaps we could be prayer buddies. PM me if you are interested.



I'll be praying for your spiritual blessing and healing as well, Koffie. Be blessed.


----------



## Dolce_Dawn

Everyone, pls pray for me. I find myself tangled in a huge ordeal that is truly demonic and I need it to be resolved quickly and in my favor. It involves some deceitful people who are not only lying against me, but are trying to confuse the situation w/a bunch of double talk and don't care one hill of beans about me AT ALL. I paid them for a service and they have yet to be accommodating about delivering on that service to my total satisfaction. So, this ordeal involves a large amt of money, too. All out of pocket.

So pls pray for me.


----------



## pebbles

Dolce_Dawn said:
			
		

> Everyone, pls pray for me. I find myself tangled in a huge ordeal that is truly demonic and I need it to be resolved quickly and in my favor. It involves some deceitful people who are not only lying against me, but are trying to confuse the situation w/a bunch of double talk and don't care one hill of beans about me AT ALL. I paid them for a service and they have yet to be accommodating about delivering on that service to my total satisfaction. So, this ordeal involves a large amt of money, too. All out of pocket.
> 
> So pls pray for me.



Sweetie, I will pray for you. God can open doors that are closed, and close doors that are open. Whatever you do, don't lose heart. Pray even more, asking our FATHER for exactly what you need. Be specific in your prayers, and be dilligent. I've seen God step into situations that looked like all hope was lost, and He worked a mighty miracle. I'll be on my knees praying for you.


----------



## Dolce_Dawn

Thx, Pebbles!  I needed to hear that...


----------



## Poohbear

*Re: I need prayer*

Please pray that I get over this flu sickness... I've been having chills/fever, sore throat, inflammed tonsils, coughing up phelgm, blowing my nose, and sinus pressure.

Also pray for my sister who is in school while she is away from her son that she had this summer before she went off to school.  She has been feeling depressed because she doesn't get to see her son much and her son's father is a dead beat dad.

Also pray for my church family that it will grow and thrive.

Lastly, pray for my ex-boyfriend.  He's had a rough life losing both of his parents at a young age.  Pray that he will be able to do the things he would like to do such as getting back into school, getting his car fixed, etc.  Also pray for his family.


----------



## Chrissy811

Ladies

I am requesting prayer, I have been loooking for a job for the past few months, please pray I find one soon, that it is a perfect fit(allowing me to continue to work in ministry and keep my home together), there is  certain annually salary that I need and I am praying that the Lord puts the same number in whoevers heart need to be touched.

Also things are not going well in the reproductive area either please pray for that as well.

Thank you all and God Bless


----------



## DisOui33

Can someone please pray for me.  At first I was really hesitant in writing this, but I just need some help to see me through.  I'm becoming depressed over everything...I'm at the point where I'm constantly saying I hate my life.   I just need prayer to get over this, because I know this will pass.  I also would like to ask for prayer for me and my relationships with people.  I just want them to be sincere and true.  I'm tired of being tired.   Thanks in advance for your prayers.


----------



## pebbles

*Re: I need prayer*



			
				Poohbear said:
			
		

> Please pray that I get over this flu sickness... I've been having chills/fever, sore throat, inflammed tonsils, coughing up phelgm, blowing my nose, and sinus pressure.
> 
> Also pray for my sister who is in school while she is away from her son that she had this summer before she went off to school.  She has been feeling depressed because she doesn't get to see her son much and her son's father is a dead beat dad.
> 
> Also pray for my church family that it will grow and thrive.
> 
> Lastly, pray for my ex-boyfriend.  He's had a rough life losing both of his parents at a young age.  Pray that he will be able to do the things he would like to do such as getting back into school, getting his car fixed, etc.  Also pray for his family.



Be healed, sister, In Jesus' name! I'm praying for your sister, that the spirit of depression not overtake her. Please tell her to take heart. She's in school, and her son is safe with family. This is temporary, and her sacrifice of going off to school and get an education will benefit her son tomorrow. I pray that the angels of the Lord will minister to her right where she is and lift up her spirit. I know a thing or two about dead beat dads since my children have a big one, but God is faithful to make a way for those children, and for that I PRAISE HIM!

I will pray for spiritual, and financial increase for your church, that GOD would  bring committed members to that ministry and cause it to grow and affect change in your area.

Lastly, it's difficult enough to lose one parent when your young, but to lose both is an incredibly difficult thing. We'll pray against the spirit of depression in his life. We will pray that God takes him to a place of understanding that as difficult as things are for him right now, nothing is impossible with God. He needs to look up to the Father and focus on what the Lord wants for him. Great men of God have come out of some of the most desperate situations imaginable. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

mrsjones1 said:
			
		

> Ladies
> 
> I am requesting prayer, I have been loooking for a job for the past few months, please pray I find one soon, that it is a perfect fit(allowing me to continue to work in ministry and keep my home together), there is  certain annually salary that I need and I am praying that the Lord puts the same number in whoevers heart need to be touched.
> 
> Also things are not going well in the reproductive area either please pray for that as well.
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless



It's done. God will make a special way for you, so that the work of the ministry not suffer while you work to help support your family. 1 John 5:4 says: "Whatever is born of God overcomes the world, and this is the victory that overcomes the world, our faith."

Ministry is a difficult thing, but God makes a special way for those He calls to that life. In faith we'll pray, and in faith we'll believe that God is going to manifest His glory mightily in your situation.

Finally, I curse the spirit of barreness to it's very roots, and declare you healed and made whole, In Jesus' name. Lay hands on yourself and speak life over your womb. It's all done, and I pray in agreement with you that God will move on your behalf. Kingdom of God come, Will of God be done, in Jesus' name. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

DisOui33 said:
			
		

> Can someone please pray for me.  At first I was really hesitant in writing this, but I just need some help to see me through.  I'm becoming depressed over everything...I'm at the point where I'm constantly saying I hate my life.   I just need prayer to get over this, because I know this will pass.  I also would like to ask for prayer for me and my relationships with people.  I just want them to be sincere and true.  I'm tired of being tired.   Thanks in advance for your prayers.



Sis, your very brief post spoke to me, because it reminded me that I was bound in despair for years, to the point of suicide. I hated my life, I hated myself, and I couldn't understand the point of me living. I wasn't going to churchand I wasn't praying. I didn't see the point, because I was convinced that God wouldn't hear me, and if He could, He didn't care.

My experience with depression is that the enemy has a habit of magnifying the areas of our life where we aren't successful, and he convinces us of what a complete and total failure we are. And don't be fooled. The devil starts off softly and slowly with his lies, then gradually gains momentum with his message to you.

"You're not doing anything that matters to anyone. No-one is ever going to love you, look at you? You're such a mess that God can't use you. Even your kids don't need you. Face it, you were a mistake, and it's better to exit this world. This life just isn't worth living. Why do you bother? Don't even try to pray. You know that doesn't work. And the church can't help you." 

I spent years hearing these messages playing in my head. I got to the point that I couldn't be around people. I isolated myself from everyone. I was in tears constantly. The trick of the devil is to get you on your own, to talk to you and have no-one opposing the messages he puts in your mind, then he wins. But my mother was praying for me. Even when her words couldn't reach me, her prayers reached God, and He heard her cry for me.

I'm going to do the same for you. You are not alone, and thank God that you posted this. The Lord wants you to know that you are not alone, and no matter what you see happening around you, hold on tighter to Him. In the midst of it all, He's there, and He will see you through. 

Read this thread about people coming into your life. I wish this was around when I was having a difficult time with relationships in my life.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50389

Finally, let me leave you with this passage. Be blessed, sweetie! 

* Jeremiah 29:11-13
" For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD , "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.  Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you.  You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart."*


----------



## Poohbear

*Re: I need prayer*



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> Be healed, sister, In Jesus' name! I'm praying for your sister, that the spirit of depression not overtake her. Please tell her to take heart. She's in school, and her son is safe with family. This is temporary, and her sacrifice of going off to school and get an education will benefit her son tomorrow. I pray that the angels of the Lord will minister to her right where she is and lift up her spirit. I know a thing or two about dead beat dads since my children have a big one, but God is faithful to make a way for those children, and for that I PRAISE HIM!
> 
> I will pray for spiritual, and financial increase for your church, that GOD would bring committed members to that ministry and cause it to grow and affect change in your area.
> 
> Lastly, it's difficult enough to lose one parent when your young, but to lose both is an incredibly difficult thing. We'll pray against the spirit of depression in his life. We will pray that God takes him to a place of understanding that as difficult as things are for him right now, nothing is impossible with God. He needs to look up to the Father and focus on what the Lord wants for him. Great men of God have come out of some of the most desperate situations imaginable. Be blessed!


 
thank u 4 your thoughts & prayer.


----------



## soontobenatural

Hi ladies,

I am so thankful for this for this forum!

I have been "going to" church all of my life, but last year I found a wonderful, spirit-led church that I joined in October, and was baptized in November.  My need for prayer revolves around the fact that being a babe in Christ, I don't feel that I know how to pray.  Whenever I start praying, my mind wanders and I start thinking about all kinds of things that have nothing to do with the Lord - do I need to wash clothes?, what's going on at work?, etc.  Everything except the Lord! Can some of you ladies maybe start a thread on prayer? Or a New Christian 101 thread? Any thing that will help me out and anybody else that may need help.

I also need prayer that I will stay strong in my marriage, and be the virtuous woman of God that I want and need to be.

Peace....


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Hey STN,

What helps me is that I try to "talk" to God instead of a saying a "formal" prayer. Just like if I was talking to my earthly parents, except with more reverance. My thought wander sometimes too esp. when I'm reading the Bible.  I"m still working on that through God's grace! You are in my prayers my sister!

Here's a website on how to pray that you might find useful:

http://www.christian-faith.com/html/page/prayer_teaching




			
				soontobenatural said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so thankful for this for this forum!
> 
> I have been "going to" church all of my life, but last year I found a wonderful, spirit-led church that I joined in October, and was baptized in November. My need for prayer revolves around the fact that being a babe in Christ, I don't feel that I know how to pray. Whenever I start praying, my mind wanders and I start thinking about all kinds of things that have nothing to do with the Lord - do I need to wash clothes?, what's going on at work?, etc. Everything except the Lord! Can some of you ladies maybe start a thread on prayer? Or a New Christian 101 thread? Any thing that will help me out and anybody else that may need help.
> 
> I also need prayer that I will stay strong in my marriage, and be the virtuous woman of God that I want and need to be.
> 
> Peace....


----------



## DisOui33

Thank you very much for everything that you said, and the link that you posted. The link definately made me cry.  It just...spoke to me.  It's kind of funny, me and my mother were talking yesterday and she was telling me that I need to make prayer a daily part of my life. She also told me God had given all these tools for us to use, but a lot of us aren't using them. I'm working on that.



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> Sis, your very brief post spoke to me, because it reminded me that I was bound in despair for years, to the point of suicide. I hated my life, I hated myself, and I couldn't understand the point of me living. I wasn't going to churchand I wasn't praying. I didn't see the point, because I was convinced that God wouldn't hear me, and if He could, He didn't care.
> 
> My experience with depression is that the enemy has a habit of magnifying the areas of our life where we aren't successful, and he convinces us of what a complete and total failure we are. And don't be fooled. The devil starts off softly and slowly with his lies, then gradually gains momentum with his message to you.
> 
> "You're not doing anything that matters to anyone. No-one is ever going to love you, look at you? You're such a mess that God can't use you. Even your kids don't need you. Face it, you were a mistake, and it's better to exit this world. This life just isn't worth living. Why do you bother? Don't even try to pray. You know that doesn't work. And the church can't help you."
> 
> I spent years hearing these messages playing in my head. I got to the point that I couldn't be around people. I isolated myself from everyone. I was in tears constantly. The trick of the devil is to get you on your own, to talk to you and have no-one opposing the messages he puts in your mind, then he wins. But my mother was praying for me. Even when her words couldn't reach me, her prayers reached God, and He heard her cry for me.
> 
> I'm going to do the same for you. You are not alone, and thank God that you posted this. The Lord wants you to know that you are not alone, and no matter what you see happening around you, hold on tighter to Him. In the midst of it all, He's there, and He will see you through.
> 
> Read this thread about people coming into your life. I wish this was around when I was having a difficult time with relationships in my life. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50389
> 
> Finally, let me leave you with this passage. Be blessed, sweetie!
> 
> *Jeremiah 29:11-13*
> *" For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD , "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart."*


----------



## slwe415

Prayer request for healing and restoration:

I do believe that by His stripes I am healed.  The bible says that one can chase 1000, but 2 can put 10000 demons to flight.  Something happened Wed night at church and I am struggling to use my right hand..which I use for almost everything.  I just need someone to agree as touching so that my healing will manifest in the flesh...My hand is already better...at least now I can open the door...etc.  Just having trouble writing, typing, etc...

thanks in advance to you all and our Lord and Savior!!!


----------



## pebbles

slwe415 said:
			
		

> Prayer request for healing and restoration:
> 
> I do believe that by His stripes I am healed.  The bible says that one can chase 1000, but 2 can put 10000 demons to flight.  Something happened Wed night at church and I am struggling to use my right hand..which I use for almost everything.  I just need someone to agree as touching so that my healing will manifest in the flesh...My hand is already better...at least now I can open the door...etc.  Just having trouble writing, typing, etc...
> 
> thanks in advance to you all and our Lord and Savior!!!



I pray in agreement with you, that the Lord would heal your right hand completely! We pray and believe that it's already done, in the name of Jesus!! Be blessed, sweetie!


----------



## EXSQUISIT

Hello everyone. 


I would like to ask for your prayers for my family. We really need to refinance our home and get a fixed interest rate. The circumstances are bleak right now because the property values in our area are going down for some reason and the appraisal is not coming up at enough. I ask for your prayers that God will make a way because I have seen Him make a way out of no way many times. Thanks for all of your support. All of you ladies continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## GoingBack

I too stand in the need of prayer. I am currently unemployed and have been cut off of my insurance. I have a condition that warrants use of medication. While it would be good to get a job that offers excellent benefits, I come before you to ask for your touching and agreeing with me that the Lord heals my body completely so that medication is no longer needed. In addition, I would like your prayers that I find an excellent, fulfilling position before I graduate from school this coming May.


----------



## slwe415

pebbles said:
			
		

> I pray in agreement with you, that the Lord would heal your right hand completely! We pray and believe that it's already done, in the name of Jesus!! Be blessed, sweetie!


 Thanks so much Pebbles....My hand is improving each day, Thank God.  You are such an inspiration!  I pray that God continues to bless you as you continually bless others!!!


----------



## slwe415

kitty18 said:
			
		

> I too stand in the need of prayer. I am currently unemployed and have been cut off of my insurance. I have a condition that warrants use of medication. While it would be good to get a job that offers excellent benefits, I come before you to ask for your touching and agreeing with me that the Lord heals my body completely so that medication is no longer needed. In addition, I would like your prayers that I find an excellent, fulfilling position before I graduate from school this coming May.


 I will agree with you for complete healing and the position of your dreams!!! May God richly bless and keep you!


----------



## 14got

I need all the prayerful ladies to send up some prayers for my Bishop's wife.  She's in John J  Seally in Houston.  They say she needs a liver transplant. Ladies, she's fading fast, her appearence has changed dramatically in the last 2 weeks. I NEED you ladies to help us, we can take all the prayers we can get.


----------



## pebbles

ms_jennifer said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for your prayers for my family. We really need to refinance our home and get a fixed interest rate. The circumstances are bleak right now because the property values in our area are going down for some reason and the appraisal is not coming up at enough. I ask for your prayers that God will make a way because I have seen Him make a way out of no way many times. Thanks for all of your support. All of you ladies continue to be in my prayers.



We serve a mighty God, who is able to make a way out of no way! I pray in agreement with you that your family's financial needs be met, in Jesus' name! Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

kitty18 said:
			
		

> I too stand in the need of prayer. I am currently unemployed and have been cut off of my insurance. I have a condition that warrants use of medication. While it would be good to get a job that offers excellent benefits, I come before you to ask for your touching and agreeing with me that the Lord heals my body completely so that medication is no longer needed. In addition, I would like your prayers that I find an excellent, fulfilling position before I graduate from school this coming May.



We are going to pray on it, knowing and believing that God is able to do all things! Healing is yours, in Jesus' name. Lay hands on yourself and declare healing over your body. I'm in agreement with you! Be faithful and continue to seek God daily for all your needs, as I will pray for you also, and nothing we ask the father will be beyond your reach. He can do it! Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

slwe415 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Pebbles....My hand is improving each day, Thank God.  You are such an inspiration!  I pray that God continues to bless you as you continually bless others!!!



Thank-you! I receive that blessing!


----------



## star

Prayer for James to be delivered from lust problem, drugs, gambling and any other weakness in the name of Jesus. That God would use Him for His glory.


----------



## pebbles

Kei said:
			
		

> I need all the prayerful ladies to send up some prayers for my Bishop's wife.  She's in John J  Seally in Houston.  They say she needs a liver transplant. Ladies, she's fading fast, her appearence has changed dramatically in the last 2 weeks. I NEED you ladies to help us, we can take all the prayers we can get.



Above all, let's pray that the will of God be done. I'm lifting her up in prayer, and will ask our Father to step in on her behalf. I'll be praying along with you and your church members for total healing for her. I've been seeing God work some mighty miracles of late, so I know that if He chooses to do it, she'll live and have a powerful testimony. Let's pray it's in His will. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

star said:
			
		

> Prayer for James to be delivered from lust problem, drugs, gambling and any other weakness in the name of Jesus. That God would use Him for His glory.



Absolutely! The enemy is diligently seeking and devouring all whom he can, and we need to be on our knees beating him back with our prayers. I will pray for James, that the Lord will arrest him in his tracks, and turn him around to walk upright before the Father. Be blessed!


----------



## 14got

She's gone, they just called.  My spiritual mother is gone.


----------



## pebbles

Kei said:
			
		

> She's gone, they just called.  My spiritual mother is gone.



I am so sorry, Kei. I pray that GOD blows a wind of comfort over you, her husband, and your entire congregation. Take comfort that she was a woman of GOD and she will go to heaven. Thank God for the time He blessed you to have her in your life. Death is not the end, but the separation of body and spirit. Psalm 116:15 says: "Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of His saints." She went on home to glory to be with her heavenly Father, and we know that you will see her again. Much love, (((hugs))), and blessings to you!


----------



## 14got

Thank you pebbles I have an unbelievible headache.  She had a way about her.  I'm BLessed to have her in my life.


----------



## EXSQUISIT

pebbles said:
			
		

> We serve a mighty God, who is able to make a way out of no way! I pray in agreement with you that your family's financial needs be met, in Jesus' name! Be blessed!


 

Thanks so much Pebbles! I know the Lord will make a way!


----------



## GoingBack

pebbles said:
			
		

> We are going to pray on it, knowing and believing that God is able to do all things! Healing is yours, in Jesus' name. Lay hands on yourself and declare healing over your body. I'm in agreement with you! Be faithful and continue to seek God daily for all your needs, as I will pray for you also, and nothing we ask the father will be beyond your reach. He can do it! Be blessed!


 
Thank you Pebbles and swle! I believe that I will be healed.  

Kei, I am sorry for your loss. God will help you through this.


----------



## Poohbear

*Please pray for my 19 year old brother....

he has been living with me for free for three months.  he owes me over $1,000 in rent, bills, and groceries.  he just started getting back on his feet until he got pulled over by 4 police one night when he was hanging with his white friends.  They charged him with wreckless driving and attempted assault of an officer by using his car as a weapon (ITS A LONG STORY).  He'll have points on his liscense which means his insurance will go up and he'll have to pay court costs and lawyer cost in order to keep his driver's liscense.  So please pray for our financial circumstances right now. *


----------



## pebbles

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Please pray for my 19 year old brother....
> 
> he has been living with me for free for three months.  he owes me over $1,000 in rent, bills, and groceries.  he just started getting back on his feet until he got pulled over by 4 police one night when he was hanging with his white friends.  They charged him with wreckless driving and attempted assault of an officer by using his car as a weapon (ITS A LONG STORY).  He'll have points on his liscense which means his insurance will go up and he'll have to pay court costs and lawyer cost in order to keep his driver's liscense.  So please pray for our financial circumstances right now. *



What a difficult situation. I will pray that God blesses you and keeps you during this difficult time. I pray that He brings financial increase to you to help you carry your responsibilities. I will also pray for your brother, that the Lord will take control of his life, and that your brother gains some sense of direction in his life. Be blessed!


----------



## Poohbear

pebbles said:
			
		

> What a difficult situation. I will pray that God blesses you and keeps you during this difficult time. I pray that He brings financial increase to you to help you carry your responsibilities. I will also pray for your brother, that the Lord will take control of his life, and that your brother gains some sense of direction in his life. Be blessed!


 
You know what's neat?  I got home around the time you posted this and I found $600 on my laptop.  So now he owes me around $575.  Prayer works!


----------



## pebbles

Ok!!! Prayer does work!!


----------



## jellynote

Thanks to all the ladies who prayed for me and my family! My DH made it home from Iraq yesterday safe and sound and in one piece. God is good!


----------



## pebbles

PRAISE HIM!!!!!


----------



## melodee

Yes, praise Him!  Please keep me in prayer also, for the power to stand up against things that are not of God.  I've been tested alot recently, and I want to stand firm.


----------



## pebbles

melodee said:
			
		

> Yes, praise Him!  Please keep me in prayer also, for the power to stand up against things that are not of God.  I've been tested alot recently, and I want to stand firm.



Absolutely! The one thing that I do know is that as you seek a closer, more pure walk with Jesus, the enemy will throw obsticles in your way like never before. But stand firm! Let me leave you with this quote: 

*"For you have spent enough time in the past doing what pagans choose to do–living in debauchery, lust, drunkenness, orgies, carousing and detestable idolatry. They think it strange that you do not plunge with them into the same flood of dissipation, and they heap abuse on you. But they will have to give account to HIM who is ready to judge the living and the dead."-1 Peter 4:3-5*


----------



## nicki23

Please pray for my friend.  He's going through a very rough time right now with child custody issues, divorce, and loss of a job.  He has been talking about taking his life.  I know that God has a great plan for his life and the devil is seeking to destroy him.  I don't know what to say to my friend, but I have been praying that God will give him comfort and peace and help him to see his way out of his current circumstance.


----------



## LondonDiva

I decided at the turn of the year, this was going to be my year of making a difference in my life where it came to my work situation.  I'm very much tired of working for other people and feel now is the time to branch out and set up business for myself.

Anyway.  I'm applying for VAT (tax) registration today, and then once that's through I'm applying for a business account with one of the largest distributors in the country.  Ladies please pray for me that my application is accepted.  Only the Lord knows how many trials and errors I've done when it comes to business now I finally found the opportunity and feel this can be my ticket out of the corporate world.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## pebbles

nicki23 said:
			
		

> Please pray for my friend.  He's going through a very rough time right now with child custody issues, divorce, and loss of a job.  He has been talking about taking his life.  I know that God has a great plan for his life and the devil is seeking to destroy him.  I don't know what to say to my friend, but I have been praying that God will give him comfort and peace and help him to see his way out of his current circumstance.



I will pray that God reveals to him a direction for his life. Is he a believer? If so, he needs to be in church where the saints can lay hands on him and pray him through this difficult time. Talks of suicide should not be taken lightly. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I decided at the turn of the year, this was going to be my year of making a difference in my life where it came to my work situation.  I'm very much tired of working for other people and feel now is the time to branch out and set up business for myself.
> 
> Anyway.  I'm applying for VAT (tax) registration today, and then once that's through I'm applying for a business account with one of the largest distributors in the country.  Ladies please pray for me that my application is accepted.  Only the Lord knows how many trials and errors I've done when it comes to business now I finally found the opportunity and feel this can be my ticket out of the corporate world.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



Pray on it, LD. Seek God for the direction He wants you to go in. I'll be praying for you as well. Blessings, sweetie!


----------



## PoeticJustice

I'd like to ask all the ladies of the board who are prayer warriors to lift my son up in prayer. On Wed. he had to have emergency surgery on his intestines. His small intestine had just about lost all circulation and if he had not had surgery he would not have made it. He is stabilized and in ICU. The setbacks that have come our way since his suregery (infection, lost of blood during surgery and having to have a blood transfusion, high fever, swelling, etc) he's still a fighter and holding on. I just ask for you to lift him up. I believe he is already healed and all is well. And I thank you all in advance for covering him. He's 20 months old (will be 2 in June) and his name is Jabari.

God bless!


----------



## pebbles

I will lift Jabari and your entire family up in prayer, Justicewifey. Pray and believe that God has healed him, as will I. Be blessed and at peace, sis.


----------



## PoeticJustice

pebbles said:
			
		

> I will lift Jabari and your entire family up in prayer, Justicewifey. Pray and believe that God has healed him, as will I. Be blessed and at peace, sis.




Pebbles,
Thank you very much for your prayers, I appreciate that so much!  God bless.


----------



## LondonDiva

pebbles said:
			
		

> Pray on it, LD. Seek God for the direction He wants you to go in. I'll be praying for you as well. Blessings, sweetie!


 
Thanks Pebbles.  I don't what kind of praying you've been doing, but I got some good news that a co-worker i'm none to fond of is moving depts in 3 weeks and it's totally lifted my spirits which was actually having a hand in how much longer I could stand here.  He's very negative and it was a affecting my moods daily where I had to take a day off just to avoid him.  It doesn't mean I'm not going to pursue my business, but less bad thoughts about this particular person are going through my head.  I guess he does work in mysterious ways.  

I'm so freakin happy  I haven't been this happy in weeks.


----------



## pebbles

That is wonderful!  You know, it's good that he's being moved out of the way. Release any bad feelings you have for him. That way, God can move mightily in your life and bless you as you wouldn't believe.


----------



## cybra

Hello everybody!

It was truly a blessing to read this thread, all the requests and all the answered prayers.  If this doesn't keep you encouraged in your walk with Christ, I don't know what will.  

I just request that you pray for my hubby who is currently in Paris for business.  I am asking the Lord for traveling mercies for my spouse.  BC, my hubby, loves the Lord with all his heart and I know the Lord is with him.  But the Lord says, "Where two are gather together in agreement, I am in the midst."  So, having others praying along in agreement is a good feeling.  

I must admit, God is very good to this family and He never fails to answer our prayers one way or the other.  Even if he didn't, I would still love him will all my mind, heart, and soul.  He's a good God and he deserves all I can give him even if he didn't give me anything else.  

Stay encouraged ladies, this life is but a vapor, it won't last forever so give God your best while you can.  Keep me in prayer and I will do the same for you.  Take care


----------



## ThickHair

A former friend just called to let me know her mother was in intensive care.  Please pray for her family.

ETA:  She passed away this morning 3/9/05.


----------



## honeylove316

Please pray for me to have the courage and drive to do what I feel God has called me to do with my life. Please pray that my path is made clear. I have fought this for a long while and I know I need to do it, it is a gift that comes easily to me but I have been immobilized by fear of failure(or maybe fear of success, I don't know). I need to take that step, the first step being the hardest and most humbling- it will be a long and hard road, but it will be the best thing I've ever done. Be blessed.


----------



## Poohbear

*Now I'm asking for another special prayer for my sister.  I love her dearly and she's still having lots of problems... school, stress, guys, missing her son, and being sexually active.  She's 18 and had her son right before she went into her freshman year in college.  She's going into pharmacy. Last semester, she failed two classes and she's still struggling right now. She called me yesterday crying for help because she wants to change.  I was glad to hear that because I felt like she was going down hill when she would tell me about guys she would have sex with that she wasn't even in a relationship with (even though that doesn't matter because it's wrong to do it before you're married). Please pray that she will be strong through her journey through college and let her know that she does not have to feel lonely if she allows Christ back into her heart.  It seems like she strayed away from Him ever since she starting messing with this guy for over a year (her son's father) and he does nothing for their son. Throughout their relationship, he cheated on her constantly and never did anything for her. Also pray for her to have a clear mind, start respecting her body, and to raise her self-esteem to feel like she is worth something. Thank you.*


----------



## oglorious1

This is my first post in this thread...
I need your prayers and agreement, I am taking the last portion a test Math/Science portion, that the state of CA requires me to pass in order for me to pass, Ladies I have taken this test(particularly this section), at least three times and have been only a few points from passing, I need you prayers that I pass with at least 220(the minimum requirements), passing this portion(Math/Science) will allow me to quit my job and start my teaching career, which will double my income, and get my Master's degree, I am really desperate at this point and really really need all those PRAYER WARRIORS out there to send a special prayer up for me, the test is on March 19 at 7:30 AM....I am asking the LORD to give me the victory in this....and I surely claim the victory, I think that's all I have to "say" at this point...TIA and please continue to pray for me and I will continue to pray for you all...

May God Richly Bless You and All Your Families!!!


----------



## phynestone

Hello ladies. This past year has been something else for me. Despite the highs my family and I have encountered, there have been tremendous lows. My mother has been working herself to death for so long now, trying to make ends meet and I'm so worried about her health right now. She told me a few months ago that I was her best friend and we are like sisters to each other, only born quite a few years apart. I just worry so much about her. Please pray for her. Also, I need prayer for my relationship with Him right now. I was saved a few weeks ago and it's almost as if the devil is trying to throw all these obstacles in my way, trying to make things extremely difficult for me. I broke things off with my bf and I'm about to go crazy with everything that's been going on with me. Being on this board calms me down and I love listening to what everyone has to say here. Will everyone please pray for my mental and spiritual health, along with my mother's. I know God has already taken care of it and everyone else's problems as well.


----------



## MSee

Hi all,

I truly am in need of your prayers for my familly. One of my sisters and her husband just lost a baby (miscarriage) last week and my grandfather died this week. 

There is also some spiritual warefare that is going on in my life. Has anyone ever experienced night presses (thats the best way I know how to describe it). I've experienced these and would like prayer against them and if anyone know anything about these things please PM me.

I've decided to truly seek after God last year but it just seems like things have been thrown in my way to divert my attention, to the extent that I just feel overwhelmed most of the time. Please pray that I get my act together. 

I also have to confront my boss today about an issue and I would like your support in prayer, please.

Thank you all. Thank God for you all.


----------



## pebbles

cybra said:
			
		

> Hello everybody!
> 
> It was truly a blessing to read this thread, all the requests and all the answered prayers.  If this doesn't keep you encouraged in your walk with Christ, I don't know what will.
> 
> I just request that you pray for my hubby who is currently in Paris for business.  I am asking the Lord for traveling mercies for my spouse.  BC, my hubby, loves the Lord with all his heart and I know the Lord is with him.  But the Lord says, "Where two are gather together in agreement, I am in the midst."  So, having others praying along in agreement is a good feeling.
> 
> I must admit, God is very good to this family and He never fails to answer our prayers one way or the other.  Even if he didn't, I would still love him will all my mind, heart, and soul.  He's a good God and he deserves all I can give him even if he didn't give me anything else.
> 
> Stay encouraged ladies, this life is but a vapor, it won't last forever so give God your best while you can.  Keep me in prayer and I will do the same for you.  Take care




Hey Cybra, is your husband still away? I pray in agreement with you for his safety and for traveling mercies. Thank-you for the encouragement, Cybra. No matter what, God is still a good God. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

ThickHair said:
			
		

> A former friend just called to let me know her mother was in intensive care.  Please pray for her family.
> 
> ETA:  She passed away this morning 3/9/05.



May God comfort her family during this difficult time. Blessings!


----------



## pebbles

honeylove316 said:
			
		

> Please pray for me to have the courage and drive to do what I feel God has called me to do with my life. Please pray that my path is made clear. I have fought this for a long while and I know I need to do it, it is a gift that comes easily to me but I have been immobilized by fear of failure(or maybe fear of success, I don't know). I need to take that step, the first step being the hardest and most humbling- it will be a long and hard road, but it will be the best thing I've ever done. Be blessed.



Please know that God has not given you a spirit of fear. I find that the enemy really suppresses those who can bless others with the talents God gave them. 
Proverbs 21:30 says "Commit your works to the Lord, and your plans shall succeed." I will pray that God strengthens you to move forward in what He would have you do. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Now I'm asking for another special prayer for my sister.  I love her dearly and she's still having lots of problems... school, stress, guys, missing her son, and being sexually active.  She's 18 and had her son right before she went into her freshman year in college.  She's going into pharmacy. Last semester, she failed two classes and she's still struggling right now. She called me yesterday crying for help because she wants to change.  I was glad to hear that because I felt like she was going down hill when she would tell me about guys she would have sex with that she wasn't even in a relationship with (even though that doesn't matter because it's wrong to do it before you're married). Please pray that she will be strong through her journey through college and let her know that she does not have to feel lonely if she allows Christ back into her heart.  It seems like she strayed away from Him ever since she starting messing with this guy for over a year (her son's father) and he does nothing for their son. Throughout their relationship, he cheated on her constantly and never did anything for her. Also pray for her to have a clear mind, start respecting her body, and to raise her self-esteem to feel like she is worth something. Thank you.*



Let's pray that God touches your sister's heart with the need to draw closer to Him. There are some situations that are too difficult to make it alone, and this is one of them. Let's pray that the Holy Spirit convicts your sister about certain things going on in her life. Only the Lord can change hearts. She seems to be battling depression, and I think we need to rebuke the enemy who is working overtime in her life. We should also pray that this young man is moved out of her life. He is a stumbling block for her. We will pray, asking and believing that God will move in her life, in Jesus' name. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> This is my first post in this thread...
> I need your prayers and agreement, I am taking the last portion a test Math/Science portion, that the state of CA requires me to pass in order for me to pass, Ladies I have taken this test(particularly this section), at least three times and have been only a few points from passing, I need you prayers that I pass with at least 220(the minimum requirements), passing this portion(Math/Science) will allow me to quit my job and start my teaching career, which will double my income, and get my Master's degree, I am really desperate at this point and really really need all those PRAYER WARRIORS out there to send a special prayer up for me, the test is on March 19 at 7:30 AM....I am asking the LORD to give me the victory in this....and I surely claim the victory, I think that's all I have to "say" at this point...TIA and please continue to pray for me and I will continue to pray for you all...
> 
> May God Richly Bless You and All Your Families!!!




Done!! Study and pray. I am praying and asking God to give you the victory, in Jesus' mighty name! Be blessed, sweetie!!


----------



## pebbles

19sweetie said:
			
		

> Hello ladies. This past year has been something else for me. Despite the highs my family and I have encountered, there have been tremendous lows. My mother has been working herself to death for so long now, trying to make ends meet and I'm so worried about her health right now. She told me a few months ago that I was her best friend and we are like sisters to each other, only born quite a few years apart. I just worry so much about her. Please pray for her. Also, I need prayer for my relationship with Him right now. I was saved a few weeks ago and it's almost as if the devil is trying to throw all these obstacles in my way, trying to make things extremely difficult for me. I broke things off with my bf and I'm about to go crazy with everything that's been going on with me. Being on this board calms me down and I love listening to what everyone has to say here. Will everyone please pray for my mental and spiritual health, along with my mother's. I know God has already taken care of it and everyone else's problems as well.



Stand bold! As a new creation in Christ, please know that the enemy will seek to discourage the most by throwing obstacles of all kinds in your way. But be firm in your convictions. No matter what you see happening around you, God is still in control. Know it and believe it! I will pray for God to extend His hand of healing over your mother, that He may bless her financially, and I pray that you stay anchored in Jesus. Don't let anything shake your faith. You are being tested, sis. I'll keep praying for you. Blessings, sweetie!


----------



## pebbles

Millie_C said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I truly am in need of your prayers for my familly. One of my sisters and her husband just lost a baby (miscarriage) last week and my grandfather died this week.
> 
> There is also some spiritual warefare that is going on in my life. Has anyone ever experienced night presses (thats the best way I know how to describe it). I've experienced these and would like prayer against them and if anyone know anything about these things please PM me.
> 
> I've decided to truly seek after God last year but it just seems like things have been thrown in my way to divert my attention, to the extent that I just feel overwhelmed most of the time. Please pray that I get my act together.
> 
> I also have to confront my boss today about an issue and I would like your support in prayer, please.
> 
> Thank you all. Thank God for you all.




I can't say that I really know what night presses are. Is it being asleep and feeling that someone is pressing you into the mattress? That happened to me once many years ago, and I started praying Psalm 23, and half way through the psalm, that evil spirit had to release me. I felt as if I were being smothered. Memorize Psalm 54. There are other very good Psalms as well, but this one stands out in my mind. Years later, I now sleep with my bible open to different Psalms nightly on my nightstand or on my bed with me. It's a habit my mother has always had, and I picked it up late in life. 

May God comfort your sister and her husband, and your entire family during this very difficult time. My sister also recently had a miscarriage, and it was devastating. And a death in the family just makes it even harder to deal with, but God is able to heal all hurts.

I will pray that God strengthens you in your walk with Him. Pray and read the word daily. This is vital to your walk with the Lord. Keep your focus on Jesus always, no matter how difficult things may get. Have faith that God is able to see you through. Be blessed, hon!


----------



## Country gal

I would like for members to pray for my little brother. He is smelling himself and not being around the best crowd.


----------



## MSee

Thank you pebbles. May Gods blessings and favour be with you.


----------



## pebbles

Millie_C said:
			
		

> Thank you pebbles. May Gods blessings and favour be with you.



Thank-you! I receive it!


----------



## ADB

I would like you all to please pray for me and my family.  Please pray for my cousin.  She has Lupis and the last I heard she was not doing to well.  Please pray for Me and my familys finances.  Please pray for all of are health to stay good.  Please pray for are company that were trying to start to be successful.  Thank You all, and God Bless


----------



## Poohbear

Please pray for healing of my body. (That's all I ask for...my story is very personal).


----------



## stcsweet

I'll pray for you. (HUGS)


----------



## divinefavor

I will keep you all in my prayers.

God we pray for your healing power for everyone on this board who is facing illnesses and conditions.  You are the Healer and we believe Your report!  In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## mswinni

Please pray for me I feel like I am under attack.  I feel so confused and unfocused.  I'm praising and praying constantly,but I still can't seem to shake these negative feelings.  My mind is running 100 mph.  I have these feelings that no one loves me and I'm a failure and my life is never gonna get better.  Everytime I make a connection with God there is this horrible force trying to pull me away.  It's like I'm up one minute down the next.  I know I am annointed and I have power, but right now I just feel weak.  Please Pray for me!  I need my mind to be freed!  I hope I have made sense, it was a struggle to type this.


----------



## pebbles

mswinni said:
			
		

> Please pray for me I feel like I am under attack.  I feel so confused and unfocused.  I'm praising and praying constantly,but I still can't seem to shake these negative feelings.  My mind is running 100 mph.  I have these feelings that no one loves me and I'm a failure and my life is never gonna get better.  Everytime I make a connection with God there is this horrible force trying to pull me away.  It's like I'm up one minute down the next.  I know I am annointed and I have power, but right now I just feel weak.  Please Pray for me!  I need my mind to be freed!  I hope I have made sense, it was a struggle to type this.



I completely understand. It is a trick of the enemy, make no mistake. You are involved in a spiritual warfare. When you are praising and praying you are on the right track, but you also make yourself a target of the devil. Remember, he doesn't care to see you advance in your walk with Christ. Stand bold, my sister!  I will pray that the Lord silences the voice of the devil in your mind who is trying to bring you down with these negative thoughts. You are an overcomer. Be blessed, sweetie!


----------



## mswinni

pebbles said:
			
		

> I completely understand. It is a trick of the enemy, make no mistake. You are involved in a spiritual warfare. When you are praising and praying you are on the right track, but you also make yourself a target of the devil. Remember, he doesn't care to see you advance in your walk with Christ. Stand bold, my sister!  I will pray that the Lord silences the voice of the devil in your mind who is trying to bring you down with these negative thoughts. You are an overcomer. Be blessed, sweetie!



Thank you Pebbles!  I will not give up, I have come too far!


----------



## MSee

mswinni said:
			
		

> Please pray for me I feel like I am under attack.  I feel so confused and unfocused.  I'm praising and praying constantly,but I still can't seem to shake these negative feelings.  My mind is running 100 mph.  I have these feelings that no one loves me and I'm a failure and my life is never gonna get better.  Everytime I make a connection with God there is this horrible force trying to pull me away.  It's like I'm up one minute down the next.  I know I am annointed and I have power, but right now I just feel weak.  Please Pray for me!  I need my mind to be freed!  I hope I have made sense, it was a struggle to type this.




Been there and still walking through. I certainly will be praying for you and hope you'll do the same for me. I can tell you of 2 messages that were sent to me as I go through the same thing your experiencing. 
*Satans most common battlefield is your mind. 
*Check your thoughts with the Word of God. If you're like me you will find that you are thinking more of yourself and situation rather than God and His provision.

Although I feel like I know what to do, there are days that I still feel like I'm going under. But one thing I've been telling myself that would probably help you, is that my feelings may be convincing but only God's word is truth and that is what I'll believe. I don't know you personally but I love you because you are God's perfect creation. Girl you even look like your Heavenly Daddy (we were all made in His image and likeness). I can also tell you that you must be destined because the enemy doesn't fight dead soldiers. One of my favorite verses says something like this "Be not weary in well doing, for in due season you shall reap if you faint not"


----------



## mswinni

Millie_C said:
			
		

> Been there and still walking through. I certainly will be praying for you and hope you'll do the same for me. I can tell you of 2 messages that were sent to me as I go through the same thing your experiencing.
> *Satans most common battlefield is your mind.
> *Check your thoughts with the Word of God. If you're like me you will find that you are thinking more of yourself and situation rather than God and His provision.
> 
> Although I feel like I know what to do, there are days that I still feel like I'm going under. But one thing I've been telling myself that would probably help you, is that my feelings may be convincing but only God's word is truth and that is what I'll believe. I don't know you personally but I love you because you are God's perfect creation. Girl you even look like your Heavenly Daddy (we were all made in His image and likeness). I can also tell you that you must be destined because the enemy doesn't fight dead soldiers. One of my favorite verses says something like this "Be not weary in well doing, for in due season you shall reap if you faint not"




Thank you Millie.....I will be praying for you as well.  What you said about me thinking more about myself and situation is right on point!  I had to check myself today beacuse it seems like everyone around me is getting good news and positive things are happening for them and they're not even trying to do right, but I feel like I'm getting nothing and going no where.  I immediately began to praise God to remove that demon from my mind.  It gets hard at times, but becuse I know where my help and strength come from I know I can make it.  It's good to know I'm not in this fight alone. Let's continue to pray for each other.  God is too good for us not to press foward.  I love you and don't ever give up!


----------



## sugaplum

What a blessing to have come across this thread. 

I wanted to ask fo a prayer request for my Grandpa Joe who is dealing with lung cancer.  I will keep all you ladies in my prayers as well.  Thank you and God Bless You All.


----------



## pebbles

sugaplum said:
			
		

> What a blessing to have come across this thread.
> 
> I wanted to ask fo a prayer request for my Grandpa Joe who is dealing with lung cancer.  I will keep all you ladies in my prayers as well.  Thank you and God Bless You All.



Consider it done. Be blessed!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere

Pleas pray for my SO. He has been trying to get a job and has been having the hardest time.

The reason it is so hard is because he is a student and goes to church on Fridays and Saturdays (as per his religion) and the places where most student get part-time jobs is retail and restaurants, many of which don't want to hire him because Fridays and Saturdays are their busiest days.

He is starting to get very frustrated.


----------



## sugaplum

pebbles said:
			
		

> Consider it done. Be blessed!



God Bless You Pebbles.....  Thank you.  

_*sings*_
_What a friend we have in Jesus _
_All our sins and griefs to bear _
_What a privelege to carry_ 
_Everything to God in prayer._


----------



## mswinni

I posted a couple of weeks ago about me being under attack.  I just ask that you continue to pray with me and for me.  As soon as I start to see things a little clearer and get my head together to move forward I get hit with another brick.....my car was reposessed this morning.  That worst part of all is that it was in my dad's name.  I feel so bad and I was trying really hard to prevent this from happening.  I really don't want him to hate me.....we just re-united in the last couple of years (parents couldn't get along).  I need strength to endure this....please pray for me. I know this is only a test. 

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Camille

I can't really talk about it, but I'm going through something that is draining me mentally. Please please pray for me.


----------



## oglorious1

Update on my test results, I missed it by TWO points, so please continue to pray, that I get the 220 points I need....


----------



## brownsugarbabe

Please pray for my dad.

He had surgery about 14 days ago to repair an aortic distention (sp)-this is the condition that killed John Ritter.  

He's had complication ever since.  First he had Heparin-Induced Thrombocytopenia, which is a rare allergic reaction to the Heparin-this is given to patients to thin out their blood after sugery.  This condition caused his palettes to go down to 7 (normal is 150,000).  Palettes are what help your blood clot so you don't bleed to death.  He's getting bad circulation and his right foot, left toes and right thumb will need to be amputated.

We learned after his cat scan on Friday that he has suffered a stroke and that's the reason why he not responding to any stimuli.  

I'm asking for prayers for his health...*but mostly for prayers that he not be scared.*  I'm in Illinois and he's in Florida and the nearest family memer is 4 hours away and elderly.  I went to visit him this weekend and I'm going to go back as soon as I can.  

I know he's still with us because when I talked to him...tears well up in his eyes.  I told him not to be scared, just concentrate on getting better.


----------



## PaperDoll

Someone please pray for me.

My job situation is out of control right now.

Long story short, I found a listing for my position on my boss's desk and on several job sites.

Eventually my boss decided to tell me about her search for my replacement.

She said it was because she needed someone full-time (I work 4 days of the week) but after talking with the only other person that works here, I know that's not the truth.

Yesterday I had to sit here while she and the other person interviewed someone and act as if nothing was wrong. I am fielding calls/emails and faxes from people applying for *MY* job.

It's disheartening, discouraging, depressing and rude.

On top of that I am desperately searching for a new job so that I am not left unemployed once she finds someone. I have too many bills to be unemployed.

I fear that I will not be able to draw unemployment either because technically I am considered self-employed ( a long drawn out story).

Will you guys help me pray that my job search will be fruitful, that I find a new position immediately, in my chosen career field(s), with my desired salary?

I sent out resumes last week and have heard nothing. A friend put me in touch with someone at another comapny but when I went in for an informal interview, I realized the person was more interesed in making new "friends" (if you catch my drift) than helping me find a new job.

I just sent my resume to another contact I have and I'm hoping something comes of this. I will also continue to send out resumes.

Just please pray for me. I'm so discouraged, stressed, confused and worried.

Sorry this was so long.

Thank you.

*ETA~*

Not 5 minutes after I posted this did I get a call from a person I've worked with previously. I'd sent him my resume right before posting this and he called me back and I have an interview Monday!
*GOD IS SO GOOD!*



Okay y'all pray my interview goes well!  

I will keep all of you and your families/friends in my prayers!


----------



## webby

PaperDoll...your post had me in tears. That is such a stressfull situation to be in. 

I KNOW that your interview is going to go well, because He already stepped in and showed that He heard.


----------



## Ms Red

Please pray for me and my mom...

I am new to the site and I just wanted to share my testimony and ask for prayer requests:

I am from Texas and have been living in Pennsylvania for almost 6 yrs now (this includes 4 years in college). My dad passed away (he was 53) in October and since January I have been financially supporting my mom (who is still in Texas). Although I am not the only child (I have two older brothers- 38yrs. old and 37 yrs. old), I am the only one helping because I have the best job, no children, youngest (I am 25), etc. My brothers have tried to use my mom financially, not HELP her (one of my brothers "borrowed 2,000 from her in January and has yet to pay her back). 

Along with my rent (over 750 per month), my utilities, car payment, insurance and student loans, I am also sending my mom money weekly just to get her through. I can only afford to send about $950 per month and that's not enough for her to live on and her house note. To "remy" this, I have recently gotten a part time job to help raise money for my mom's mortgage. So I am working from 7-3 at a pharmaceutical company as a scientist and from 4-10 at a hospital. But God is so good! Even though I have been doing this, God has been holding me up through all of it. Through the 16 hour days and applying to medical school, God has given me strength that I did not know I had in me. He gave me a great boyfriend who is also helping out financially and has no qualms about it. In fact, he urges me to be there for my mom. I know that God will continue to be there for my mom and me, but I need prayers. 

Right now she is searching for a job and I know that she will get one. Just wanted to share my testimony and praise God! If yall could, please pray that she can get a job and help pay her bills. I am scared that our house might be foreclosed but I do have faith.

Thank you!
cupcake


----------



## sugaplum

I just wanted to say thank you to all the ladies who prayed for my Uncle's Cancer condition. 

I wanted to make a prayer request for all the ladies on the LHCF.  God Bless You All.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U

I am asking prayer for a friend of mine. She quit her job a few months ago and started working for a temp agency. Well that job has ended and now she is six weeks behind in her rent. Her landlord told her to be out of his house by the first of julyI want to tell her to come stay with me, but I'm trying to move soon myself and I also live about fifty miles away from her. She is a single mother with a six year old son. She is also attending school. She is feeling really down and worthless right now. Please remember her in your prayers. Her name is Rose.


----------



## webby

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I am asking prayer for a friend of mine. She quit her job a few months ago and started working for a temp agency. Well that job has ended and now she is six weeks behind in her rent. Her landlord told her to be out of his house by the first of julyI want to tell her to come stay with me, but I'm trying to move soon myself and I also live about fifty miles away from her. She is a single mother with a six year old son. She is also attending school. She is feeling really down and worthless right now. Please remember her in your prayers. Her name is Rose.


Lord, I ask that you intercede for Rose, her son and ask that You take care of them. Lord, I also ask that you bless the friends and family, who think so much of Rose and her welfare. Please allow them to be able to help Rose in anyway she may need it.

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## webby

Ladies,

I am asking for a prayer this morning. I have been really stressed over a matter at my job. I love my job, love what I do, but I have been dealing with some major issues here for over a year. I was out yesterday, came to work to be greeted by a bunch of nasty emails.

Please pray; I'm at my wit's end and I'm stressing right now.


----------



## JenJen2721

webby said:
			
		

> Lord, I ask that you intercede for Rose, her son and ask that You take care of them. Lord, I also ask that you bless the friends and family, who think so much of Rose and her welfare. Please allow them to be able to help Rose in anyway she may need it.
> 
> In Jesus' name, Amen.



Amen.


----------



## JenJen2721

webby said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I am asking for a prayer this morning. I have been really stressed over a matter at my job. I love my job, love what I do, but I have been dealing with some major issues here for over a year. I was out yesterday, came to work to be greeted by a bunch of nasty emails.
> 
> Please pray; I'm at my wit's end and I'm stressing right now.



Father God, in the precious name of Jesus, I pray that you assist Webby today on her job.  Let her know that you're right there with her and give her the strength and peace to make it throughout the rest of her day.  Shed light on her situation and let it be resolved, while in the meantime learning the lesson out of all of it.  

Thank you, Lord. Amen.


----------



## naughteegirl

Please join me in prayer:
 I had listed my prayers here but for some reason felt that i shld keep them private except this one: that the Lord strengthen  me in His word and teach me to seek him 24/7


----------



## Poohbear

Please pray for me as I get through this International Politcal Economics class.  This class is very vague and the instructor isn't a very good teacher.  He's very conceited and always brags about how knowledgeable he is but can't teach a lick.  I only have 4 more days with him and my grade in the class is not looking very good at all.  Please pray that I at least get a C+ in his class.  I hate anything below a B with a passion, but that grade is all I can hope for right now after he threw a very hard test on us Thursday afternoon.


----------



## webby

I wanted to take a moment to thank you for your prayers. I am continuing to stay in prayer, fighting depression as I type, but I would be remiss if I didn't take a moment to acknowledge you all for your prayers. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## star

1.	Family - spiritually free financial stable. Remaining family.
2.	Destiny - TV Show like O, TB Expert, INSP support.
3.	James & Son stop harassment salvation.
4.	 Paul & Annie be fair; destiny at job work & leadership.
5.	Pastor & Wife grow up in God;  fasting & praying clinics 
6.	Carol & her husband for his salvation; Carol's friend Jill
7.	Mom and Dad situation of finances.
8.	Ray, Veronica, and Rose to touch there lives.
9.	Not saved, world wide, hunger, widow, orphans, President, world leaders Churches of Jesus Christ.
10. Money J & LC & CEO; my skin totally healed.


----------



## Ms Red

I would like to request prayer from you ladies in the Christian Forum.

I am having a lot of problems with my boyfriend of over 2 years. Please pray that God's will for my life be done. I would like the relationship to work out, and my boyfriend is literally on the CUSP of being saved. (And you know how Satan attacks this). I have spoken to my pastor about the situation and He advised me to fast and pray and then fast and pray some more. I'm doing just that. Please join me in prayer. I thought this would be the man I would marry someday.

Also, I am requesting prayer for my mother's finances. We are having a hard time keeping everything paid since my dad died last fall and she is not working right now. I am helping her out financially and trying to help myself. 

Thank you for your prayers. I know that God hears us so I will reply back with the outcomes. Because I still believe in miracles!


----------



## legs71

*Prayers needed*

I'm a bit hesitant in asking for prayer because I have been blessed many times over.  I feel there are people out there in dire need of prayer in comparison to my issues.


My life isn't horrible, but it seems as if my blessings are being blocked and my life has come to a complete standstill. My life is just one steady boring rhythm.  Nothing to look forward to and it seems the closer I get to the "prize" God pulls it back even further out of reach.


 I pray constantly and it seems nothing changes.  For starters, I truly believe the devil has a foothold on my love life.  Last year my 6 year relationship ended in chaos and since then it's as if God is testing me or the devil has taken over because I get the worse of the worse. I've literally given up meeting men. It doesn't help that here I am a year later after my breakup feeling as if it just happened yesterday.  

Also, I am going through job issues.  I do not like my job/position because I am no longer challenged.  I am so capable of so much more and I would like to stay with the company, but career advancement is limited.  Just recently I applied for a management position within my department and I have been diligently praying it's in God's favor for me to have this job.  Getting this job will open so many doors for me career wise and financially.


I'd be lying if i said I was depressed, but I am on the verge of depression.  I'm just not happy with the state of my life at the moment.  I keep telling myself obviously there are reasons why God has completely blocked my blessings, but it doesn't change the fact I am growing impatient.

Last year during one of my low points in life as if God had a hand in it I discovered the book "The Power of a Praying Woman" by Stormie Omartian.  I read that book from cover to cover applying it's principles to my life.  Almost overnight my life changed and the blessings began pouring in.


Sadly this time around I think I need a little more than the book. Please pray for my situations and my sanity.


----------



## Lena_1961

May 29, 2005

Legs 71  


I too am going through a LOT in my personal life just now,  and GOD knows that I am TRULY experiencing  a 'season' for my soul. HOWEVER, I am holding on for a better  day, and I want to encourage you to also KEEP praying because IMHO, GOD does hear you   and HE WILL answer your prayers. BUT, the only thing is that GOD does things when HE wants to do them and on HIS timeframe   And above all, you MUST remain patient  ... God will NOT forget about you girl. Don't say you want or need, but ASK God for help and what you need......Make your prayers specific. And IF you have to, take a book or journal and WRITE down the specific prayers of your heart so they can go out into the universe  and so they will be manifes themselves.....That is what I am doing currently.

KEEP ON TRUCKIN' GOD won't let you down   . Just remember, this is a 'season' unto your soul...With GOD, time, belief, and continual prayer, things WILL get better, okay? DON'T GIVE UP  !!!!! 

Later


----------



## legs71

Lena_1961 said:
			
		

> May 29, 2005
> 
> Legs 71
> 
> 
> I too am going through a LOT in my personal life just now,  and GOD knows that I am TRULY experiencing  a 'season' for my soul. HOWEVER, I am holding on for a better  day, and I want to encourage you to also KEEP praying because IMHO, GOD does hear you   and HE WILL answer your prayers. BUT, the only thing is that GOD does things when HE wants to do them and on HIS timeframe   And above all, you MUST remain patient  ... God will NOT forget about you girl. Don't say you want or need, but ASK God for help and what you need......Make your prayers specific. And IF you have to, take a book or journal and WRITE down the specific prayers of your heart so they can go out into the universe  and so they will be manifes themselves.....That is what I am doing currently.
> 
> KEEP ON TRUCKIN' GOD won't let you down   . Just remember, this is a 'season' unto your soul...With GOD, time, belief, and continual prayer, things WILL get better, okay? DON'T GIVE UP  !!!!!
> 
> Later





Thank you so much I really needed to hear that!


----------



## melodee

Please pray for my  four year old son.


A praise!  He had a very serious choking episode this weekend, but we were able to get his airway cleared out.  
Now he is doing very well, except for a chronic cough.  We had xrays, and the doc said that more than likely it's irritation, but if he got any food in his lungs he can get pnumonia.  Nothing has showed up yet, but we still need to watch for pnumonia symptoms.

God is good.  Please keep my baby in your prayers.


----------



## BMoreFlyy

I want to make a request now, not just for me but for me and my fellow classmates... 
First and foremost, I need to take the worry out of my mind and walk on faith.

But my classmates and I have an exam to take on June 11th.  It is our last chance to take it so that we can graduate in December.  I want the knowledge and the confidence to be instilled in us to do what must be done and to most definitely walk on faith and not be weary.

Thank you.


----------



## levette

I'm seeking prayer for my son who has been sick with an unknown illness. They plan to run some tests to check his heart tomorrow.  He is 2 years old.   Please pray for me and my family.


----------



## BLESSED1

*Re: Prayers needed*



			
				legs71 said:
			
		

> _I'm a bit hesitant in asking for prayer because I have been blessed many times over.  I feel there are people out there in dire need of prayer in comparison to my issues......_
> .



I feel this same way about myself, but I got to ask y'all for help after praying so hard on my personal issues for the past 2 months I still feel burdened. So I'm just asking if anyone has time to please lift my name up in prayer, for all the things that I have been going through (I already talked to God about them so he knows already, too much for me to go into details). And also if you can say a special word for me to be blessed w/ my living situation, I just got a new landlord and she kicked us all out because she wants to renovate the whole building. We have until the end of this month to leave and the apt. pickings are slim round here  

Be Blessed ladies, and don't worry even though I've been going through some serious lows the past couple of months I never stopped praying for y'all, love you all


----------



## PoeticJustice

*PLEASE PRAY FOR MY MOTHER!!!*

Ladies please pray for my mother, she had a colitis attack yesterday (inflammation of the large intestine and colon). She was admitted to the hospital and released today. She's still in some pain and she will see the doctor and specialist tomorrow. My son had something similar with his intestines a few months ago where he had to have emergency surgery and was in ICU for almost a month. To God be the Glory he is doing wonderful now (even when the doctors were skeptical) all is well!

I claim total healing on my mother right now but I'd like the support of the prayer warriors out there. Thank you ladies, God bless.


----------



## BLESSED1

Please pray for my boyfriend. He's still hasn't found a job and his debt is getting bigger, I've been praying for financial relief and that he doesn't lose his spirit. I'd appreciate anyone else's prayers, TIA.

Oh and thanks to whoever prayed for me in my earlier prayer request, I got the blessings that I was looking for and then some. PRAISE HIM :notworthy


----------



## phynestone

Hi everyone!

There are several things I need prayer for and I just don't know where to start. I'm really worried about my academic future b/c I'm trying hard to get into a good graduate school and I'm so worried that I won't. Secondly, my spiritual walk as I learn the truth about more and more of people I thought were my friends. I honestly feel as if I can't trust anyone anymore. Despite what's going on, I am happy b/c I do know that this is happening for a reason, and it is all for the glory of God.


----------



## BLESSED1

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> Please pray for my boyfriend. He's still hasn't found a job and his debt is getting bigger, I've been praying for financial relief and that he doesn't lose his spirit. I'd appreciate anyone else's prayers, TIA.
> 
> Oh and thanks to whoever prayed for me in my earlier prayer request, I got the blessings that I was looking for and then some. PRAISE HIM :notworthy



Thank you, he got a job and starts tomorrow! thanks for praying ladies here's to y'all 

Thank You Jesus!!!!! Someone dare tell me there's no power in prayer


----------



## PoeticJustice

Hi ladies,

Please pray for my mother specifically when she goes for testing next week. The doctors will see if the cancer from her kidney spread to her uretha. Her kindney will be removed Friday (6/15/05) and if the cancer has not spread she will not need radiation or chemo. Thank you ladies and God bless!


----------



## Poohbear

*Re: I need prayer*

Please pray for my 1 year old nephew.  He went to the doctor yesterday and we found out he has lost about 20% of his hearing from fluid buildup in his ears.  He will be getting tubes in August.  Please pray that his condition clears up and that his surgery goes well.


----------



## honeycomb719

Ladies Im in need of prayer, I'm taking my National Dental Licensure Board examination tuesday. The past 5 yrs of my life has been geared for this day. Pray that I pass my board Tuesday.
Thanx


----------



## shalom

To make a long story short I have been living at home for a very long time and I am now looking to move.  My sister lives at home as well and she is looking to move also.  Our dilemma: Every time we have tried to move some catastrophe has placed itself in our paths (lack of funds, unemployment, family illness you name it), this has offered much discouragement to us in our past.  

Please pray for my sister and I that God will lead and guide us with the move and that everything will be paid in full with leaving no debt behind or before us, pray that we will find good safe neighborhoods and space to live in as well as for employment security and safety.  We really want to be lead by God and not by our personal need.

Thank you ladies. 

P. S. I will be keep each and every one of you in my prayers.
If anyone wants to interceed with me, my daily prayer times is 6:00 p.m. P. S. T.


----------



## shalom

I know I should have added this to the last one but I just got the request.  

Before I say what I would like prayer on I'd like to ask that you not judge me.  My sister has a little less than I have financially so moving is more difficult for her and to add to this she has a teenage son.  She just called to asked what do I think about getting a bigger place, my response is I haven't thought about it, but the truth is ladies I really want to live out on my own, for the last 17 yrs. I have been at home helping out.  17 yrs. ago my mother came home from work and said that the lord told her to quit her job and go into full time ministry at the same time my teenage sister was pregnant, to make a long story short we have all lived together for the last 15 yrs. 2 yrs. ago my mother had a stroke and is now living in a convelescant home and this came of the heels of me telling my family that I was moving out, my mom fell into such a deep depression that she just lost it.  My sister, nephew and I continued living together so in total it's been 17 yrs. the last two my sister was unemployed and I have been there for her and my nephew, she is now employed.  I'm going to try to simplify my situation: 40, never left home no children and has never been married.  I do not regret the choices that I have made for my life as I love my family very much.  Our living wasn't one full of struggle we were happy together we live in a very nice upper middle class neighborhood in California the beach is only 10 min. away expensive shopper centers, restaurant also well as other amenties.  I don't feel that this situation has held me back from anything in my life I just want to live on my own.  The worst part is I've been feeling like in my spirit wonders of if we should get a bigger place I don't know if this is God or not.  I pray that I am in God's will.  Please pray for me I am extremely confused.

Thank youl


----------



## renee_n_3000

Hi ladies,

Until now I have just been a lurker on the Christian Fellowship forum but have been so very thankful for it. I am posting this message to ask for prayers for my brother who has just reentered the hospital. He has a very serious illness and has been in this situation before. I believe that prayer is what brought him through last time and I have faith that it will again.

My father just called to tell me about this and the symptoms he described hurt my heart so much that it is too hard for me to go into much detail. Please pray for my brother's young daughter and ex-wife as well because it is very hard for them to see him suffer this way. 

Thank you. You are all in my prayers as are your loved ones that you have posted about.


----------



## redeemed516

*Re: I need prayer*

Somebody, Everybody...please Pray For Me And My Family. Everything Just Seems To Have Hit The Fan Right Now. I Humbly Beg Your Prayers.


----------



## Miosy

God recently led me to begin a Christian based book club where we meet once a month to discuss books based on biblical truth.  We started with "Power of the Praying Wife" by Stormie Omaritan.  Please pray that all the members will commit to praying for their husband on a consistent basis and that God did not bring us together to just discuss books but to intercede and encourage one another.  Thank you and your prayers are truly appreciated


----------



## Miosy

God recently led me to begin a Christian based book club where we meet once a month to discuss books based on biblical truth.  We started with "Power of the Praying Wife" by Stormie Omaritan.  Please pray that all the members will commit to praying for their husband on a consistent basis and that God did not bring us together to just discuss books but to intercede and encourage one another.  Thank you and your prayers are truly appreciated 

God Bless You


----------



## Sweetyb

I can't stop crying over a situatiton that I cannot control.  I can only learn to control myself.  Please ladies, pray for me.  I need to get over an ended relationship but cannot stop butchering myself over what happened, or constantly guessing in my head "why".  I wish everyday that I could call him and talk to him in a mature way.  But I've talked to him enough during the relationship, what can I say now that would make a difference?  I feel as though he hates me and yet he was my best friend, and he let me go.  I can't run back to fix anything, it's over, and I need help moving on.  Please ladies, I have to stop crying and sabotaging myself over our relationship.  It pains me that he doesn't need me in his life.  It's been almost 2 months now.  Pray that God heals my broken heart.  Pray that I learn to move on, because I'm sure he has.


----------



## levette

Please pray for my nieces and nephew who lost their mother and now have to adjust to living in different environments.


----------



## naughteegirl

Please add me to your prayers! career direction, finances, growth, health and continued blessings for my family members


----------



## islangirl2002

Hello Good Morning Ladies of LHCF.  I've been very hesitant in posting and asking for prayer but the Lord knows that I need it.  As I sit here typing this I'm in tears.  I ask that as I come to you with this prayer request that you will not be judgemental towards me.  I have not been where I should these past few months, and it's really taking a toll on me mentally and spiritually.  I try praying for myself but it seems as if I'm not doing it right.  So I need all you prayer worriors to pray for me because my mistakes just seems too unbearable.  It's hard for me to believe that God will forgive me for what I've done.  I haven't been in able to go to church the way I want to because of it.  I kept telling myself what was the point especially since I knew I wasn't ready to stop what I was doing.  Well as of Saturday the decision was made to stop even though I still wasn't ready but it was a decision that had to be made and now the guilt is wieghing me down.  So I'm asking you guys to pray that the Lord give me the strength to forgive myself and get past this feeling of guilt.

Thanks in Advance

Shannie


----------



## 1stladysonshine

Ladies, 

I need your prayers.  Today I go to my first doctor's appointment since finding out that I am pregnant.  I am soooo excited, and nervous.  See, a few years back I had a pregnancy that turned into a miscarriage, which resulted from a molar pregnancy (abnormal, and invasive cells).  Well, the molar turned into a form of cancer called choriocarcinoma.  After 6 months of chemo, I am find today!!!

So, you can understand why I am nervous about my appointment today.  However, it doesn't stop there.  The father of my baby and I were supposed to be married earlier this summer, but I called it off due to unresolved issues that NEEDED to be straightened out before the marriage took place.  Well, in the mist of the "straightening out" we got pregnant.  Now, my issue is how in the world do I deal with my family.  We, he and I, are soooo happy about this blessing.  We want to move forth with starting our family, but people, when I tell you that some close relatives may not be so supportive, that is the understatment.     My fiance has moved to Cali and I am in the ATL.  Therefore, we (me and the bambino) would have to move, but I am just about to close on a house, and he is in law school.  Now, though our future may look bright, the next two-three years may be a little hectic, which is the grief I am going to get from my family.  How do I handle this????  

That is why I need your prayers.  I need prayers to soften hearts, to cover the pregnancy, and for GOD to prepare us mentally, spiritually, and financially to have this baby!


----------



## PaperDoll

Please pray for the people in New Orleans and other areas that may be hit by Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Naijaqueen

Please keep me in your prayers, I've to hear some issues in a few hrs that I'm uncertain about. Please help me pray that everything goes according to God's will whatever it is.


----------



## BLESSED1

please pray that the devil is cast out of my workplace, I've gone through some serious drama at work the past week.

please pray for those that will be affected by hurricane rita


----------



## Lucia

May the victims of the hurrcanes an tsunami be protected and helped. 
Please pray that a window opens up for me career wise cause I'm frustrated with people holding me back/down struggling to get to get a chance because I could be doing so much more I just need one chance to prove it. 
May all your prayers be answered as well. 

gratia grazie gracias merci obrigado danke dank u takk de tack thank you вы 너를 감사하십시요 σας ευχαριστούμε 謝謝 谢谢 
ありがとう الشكر, شكر děkujeme Vám DZIĘKI سپاسگزارى samalat =shukria 


latin italian spanish french protuguese german dutch norwiegen sweedish english russian korean greek chinese traditional chinese simplified japanese arabic czech polish persian farsi tagalog urdu


----------



## BLESSED1

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> please pray that the devil is cast out of my workplace, I've gone through some serious drama at work the past week....



Things are much better now, thank you Jesus and thank you fellow prayer warriors...


----------



## Elizabeth26

I ask that you keep me in your prayers. I have gone through some major issues with school and my family. Also, keep my sister, family and fiance in your prayers.


----------



## Iammoney

Dear Lord,
I am one of the last persons who should be posting a prayer. I have made promises and promises to you that I would remain steadfast in prayer.  Once again i failed You.  I get so anxious and depressed when things do not go my way.  I feel as though i have no self-worth.  I know I should not focus on my past situations and that I need to rise above all of that. It is very difficult. I need your help all the time I can not do this by myself.  Please help me Lord only You can help me.  Please bless me with perserverance, patience, love,compassion and most of all wisdom.  You know that these are amoung the desires of my heart.  I want to change and to be a whole and to feel like I do not need I need anything else in my life.  Yes I want to get married and live a good life but at the same time if  I am blessed with a husband (the one you have blessed for me) that marriage will be right for me?  I dont know Lord I just remember to always put you first in my life


----------



## Iammoney

I am sorry i forgot to mention that to please hear the prayers of all my sisters here and for all my family,friends and enemiesespecially my brother who really needs You in his life and to bless him with a wife blessed by You for him.
My son who is the light of my life needs your help to he is a teenager who is going thru the motions.  He needs Your guidance, love and protection


----------



## madamdot

I am so glad I have found this site.  In fact I believe God led me here as I told him I was going to embark on this hair care journey and ask Him for direction.

Please say a prayer for me. So many things have been difficult and confusing in my life and I have been praying for God's guidance and help.

Please pray for my job. I have been promised a raise for a new position and they have not followed through. They even hinted that if and when they do it would be tiny even though my new responsibilities are more. I pray that they are fair with me.

Please pray for my immigration status. The story is too long to explain but the Lord knows my struggle.

Please pray that God guide me in my relationship. I have met the most amazing wonderful man who I believe could be my mate. However, things are not going smoothly. I pray the Lord guide me, because even though I love this person if this is not God's will then I know there can be no success.

Thank you for your kindness and prayers.  God Bless you all.


----------



## Lucia

Lucia said:
			
		

> May the victims of the hurrcanes an tsunami be protected and helped.
> Please pray that a window opens up for me career wise cause I'm frustrated with people holding me back/down struggling to get to get a chance because I could be doing so much more I just need one chance to prove it.
> May all your prayers be answered as well.
> 
> gratia grazie gracias merci obrigado danke dank u takk de tack thank you вы 너를 감사하십시요 σας ευχαριστούμε 謝謝 谢谢
> ありがとう الشكر, شكر děkujeme Vám DZIĘKI سپاسگزارى samalat =shukria
> 
> 
> latin italian spanish french protuguese german dutch norwiegen sweedish english russian korean greek chinese traditional chinese simplified japanese arabic czech polish persian farsi tagalog urdu


 
I've studied and prepared myself and that's why I was frustrated when I just couldn't get things moving. But I've networked with different people and it looks like I might get chance at my dreamjob. Thanks and keep praying ladies.


----------



## azul11

Dear friends,

   I have a prayer request. I dont know if I am asking for too much but I have a prayer for three people. One is my friend who right now seems to have lost faith in prayer. It made a little sad that she didnt think that it was effective. She is working two jobs and doesnt even have time to think about her future and I just feel like she is very unhappy. She works almost every day to help support her family, her father, and two younger siblings, while her father slips into depression and his health is not well. I just want for her to have hope in life and faith that God will see her though. I just wish that something good could happen so that she can enjoy life again and her father can get his joy back.

The second person is a friend who has mental health issues. I have tried to be there tirelessly for her, during her calls at all hours of the day and night, her repeated calls while I was at work, her hallucinations and everything. I told her we should go to church, and she said WE, when you start speaking french?? I realize I cant fight this for her and it is wearing me down because I have neglected myself. I just wish the Lord would touch her life, and help her get through.

The last person is myself. I am a worryer. I am trying to be positive and have hope and faith in God and his plan for me. I need strength to overcome all obstacles. I NEED MY JOY BACK. I want to smile and have joy even when times arent great.  I want to rejoice even when the devil is trying to get me and say you WILL NOT TAKE MY JOY AWAY. I need help for strength to get myself healthy, to eat right, lose weight and have silly as it sounds to grow my hair and continue to fight. 

I know these are a lot of prayers but I know prayer works.  I pray these every day and night and even when I am walking down the street or working. Thank you all for listening. God bless you all.


----------



## phynestone

I'm in need of prayer. I'm just really exhausted and I don't know how long I'll be able to deal. I'm so tired.


----------



## shalom

Ladies, if I am not mistaken tomorrow we get together to fast and pray I will hold each of your prayer request up before the Lord to believe with you  for what you ask.  

I have a request: please pray for my nephew the boy has dropped out of  High School, on probation and got the nerve to be smoking drugs, when he's not doing this he's sitting around sleeping all day his family just recently came to move with me, I'm trying to be patient with the child but he's lazy on top of everything else.  Because of worrying about him my health problems are escalating  (diabetes and CFS).  Pray for my sister who's having problems on her job.  

Thanks all, I appreciated your efforts.


----------



## BLESSED1

Please pray for my friend's family. He was shot last night and died this morning. Thank you


----------



## BLESSED1

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> Please pray for my friend's family. He was shot last night and died this morning. Thank you



Thank you for fulfilling the previous prayer request  

Please also if you have time, pray for me and my job situation. When I came in this morning I was greeted by my supervisor and a security guard who told me I had to leave immediately as I was to be suspended indefinitely. They wouldn't tell me why I was suspended and I'm confused because I haven't done anything wrong there nor do I know if this will lead to termination.

Thank you


----------



## oglorious1

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> This is my first post in this thread...
> I need your prayers and agreement, I am taking the last portion a test Math/Science portion, that the state of CA requires me to pass in order for me to pass, Ladies I have taken this test(particularly this section), at least three times and have been only a few points from passing, I need you prayers that I pass with at least 220(the minimum requirements), passing this portion(Math/Science) will allow me to quit my job and start my teaching career, which will double my income, and get my Master's degree, I am really desperate at this point and really really need all those PRAYER WARRIORS out there to send a special prayer up for me, the test is on March 19 at 7:30 AM....I am asking the LORD to give me the victory in this....and I surely claim the victory, I think that's all I have to "say" at this point...TIA and please continue to pray for me and I will continue to pray for you all...
> 
> May God Richly Bless You and All Your Families!!!


 

Update...I passed the test, PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## oglorious1

One more thing my cousin needs your prayers, we heard her dad had a heart attack is on life support, her dad had an admin directive not to be on, so they're going to turn off life support today, and she is trying to make memorial arrangements, God still has the final say, so whatever God's will is please pray for her strength


----------



## FRO-EVER 21

Please pray for me. Tommorow I am seeing the doctors and having tests done. Please pray for my health ladies.

Thank you.


----------



## andreab

My SO is trying to get a job promotion. He should hear back today. Please pray for him/us this will increase our finances and give him more opportunities.

Please pray with me as I also fast and pray.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## beyondcute

Please pray for me and my family. Im going thru quite a bit with my sister and Im not sure what to do.


----------



## levette

Please pray for me and my family as we all have been sick lately.  Also, please pray for me at my job as a lot of things are happening that have gotten me down.


----------



## pressncurl

Please pray for me . . . I have a huge decision to make regarding my career, and I truly need God's guidance.  I don't want to act hastily.


----------



## Angelicus

On Jan 2, I quit that stupid door to door sales job and immediately found employment with a temp agency. I was only supposed to be working for the first client for two weeks but they liked me so much that they asked me to stay for a couple of more weeks. Then they asked me to stay until April because an employee was going on maternity leave. 

This week I was offered a _permanent _position as a marketing admin assistant (right next to one of the VPs). I do have to apply and interview just like everyone else. I am asking for your prayers in hopes that I get this job. It is actually something I want to do.  The only problem that I have with it is that I have to have a two year committment (my boyfriend is going to be all the way in KY one year and Iraq the next while I am in Arizona for two years  ) But we can do this.

I have been very optimistic since I left New Orleans and got SO much help from you guys. Please pray that I get a permanent job that I love.

--Ankers


----------



## brownsugar9999

anky said:
			
		

> On Jan 2, I quit that stupid door to door sales job and immediately found employment with a temp agency. I was only supposed to be working for the first client for two weeks but they liked me so much that they asked me to stay for a couple of more weeks. Then they asked me to stay until April because an employee was going on maternity leave.
> 
> This week I was offered a _permanent _position as a marketing admin assistant (right next to one of the VPs). I do have to apply and interview just like everyone else. I am asking for your prayers in hopes that I get this job. It is actually something I want to do. The only problem that I have with it is that I have to have a two year committment (my boyfriend is going to be all the way in KY one year and Iraq the next while I am in Arizona for two years  ) But we can do this.
> 
> I have been very optimistic since I left New Orleans and got SO much help from you guys. Please pray that I get a permanent job that I love.
> 
> --Ankers


I pray that you receive all that you ask.


----------



## Pops0523

*Hello All!
This is my first time posting but I'm a regular reader.  I need your prayers right now...I've been at this company for 5 1/2 years and have seen many people within my department as well as throughout the co. get layed off in preparation for a merger.  It is now final, but I've been told in confidence by one of the "higher ups" who I have a close working relationship with that they are going to eliminate one more person at my level --currently only 2 people including myself are left.  There is a meeting tomorrow morning to discuss and decide who it will be, but no one knows when their decision will be made final.  I was also told that most of my peers have voted for me so to speak.  However... ladies I'm going to put it all out on the table right now and I apologize in advance if I sound very curt, but I'm black she's white and you know how that can go in corporate america.  Also for my SO who has been very supportive despite going through his own ordeal.   Keep us in your prayers please.

Be blessed.

Pops*


----------



## good2uuuu

Pops, I will say a prayer now. Even if you are chosen to go, trust that God has got something bigger and better in store for you and is just making a way to give it to you!


----------



## Pops0523

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Pops, I will say a prayer now. Even if you are chosen to go, trust that God has got something bigger and better in store for you and is just making a way to give it to you!



*Thanks Good2u... for your encouraging words and prayer  Yes, I look at it from that perspective also, but no one wants to be out of a job.

Thanks again!

Pops*


----------



## naughteegirl

Please continue to raise my dad up in prayer. He has been battling cancer for over a year. His faith is stronger than ever and he claims this year as his year of restoration. We still believe God for healing, this battle has really taken a toll on my family as a whole. I really pray that God also teaches us to grow through this experience.


----------



## beyondcute

Please pray for me... Im going thru a break-up. A 5 year relationship is ending. I dont see any coming back from this. I dont know what to do, what to think, how to act, how to heal my brokwn heart. Im at a loss. Please pray for me....


----------



## Zeal

*Prayer request - Job Interview*

Hey sisters.  God Blessed me with a Job Interview at Aramark as a Customer Support Analyst.  Pray that God will go before me and with me during the interview.  Working at this location would make things much easier for me.  I will ba ablt to attend my praise dance on time.  Have more rest tand take better care of my temple.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Prayer request - Job Interview*

Praise the Lord:  I am being tested/tried on many levels.  I have assumed leadership responsibilities in my church, have been trying to organize a new ministry aimed at young teens with babies.  I have especially been being tested because I allowed my sister and neice to come into my home after they (my sister, her husband and neice) were evicted from their apartment in August.  They were supposed to move in November but they squander money.  This has been an extremely hard task for me since my sister doesn't contribute to the house hold.  My Gas and electric bills are sky high and I have three sons to care for.  Please keep my family in your prayers as will I keep you in mine!

Be Blessed.


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

Hello to everyone!

Please pray for me. I am at a point in my life where I feel apathetic, anxious, and depressed. I feel like I have made a lot of mistakes in my life, but I am working on myself to become a better person. But still, your prayers would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and God bless everyone.


----------



## cheeks23

Please pray for my mother who needs to pass her boards in order to renew her RN license. She will be taking the test next Wednesday. My sister who is in college (full-time), working (part-time), and a single mother. I would also like you to pray for me. I just graduate from college and I need a job (career), I would also like to pray that my boyfriend will, one day soon, accept Jesus as his personal Savior, and I would like to get a place of my own. I know there is power in numbers so please keep me in prayer. It's been a ROUGH year for me and my family. Thank you.


----------



## longhair1

Dear sisters, please keep my former father in law in your prayers.  He has been very ill for a year not and this sounds like thankfully last days.  Pray for his family's healing and strentgth to be the best people they can though the coming difficult days.  God bless his wife who has made herself ill caring for him.  Thank you for your prayers, and God bless you.


----------



## star

August-October 06

*Desperate Prayer Request *

1.	Family - Brothers & Sister to become spiritually free and financial stable. Become independent and dependent on God at the same time.
Fk - Spiritually Rooted, Financial Stable; his children
Ea - Free of bondage of world; spiritually rooted
Ee - Continue to Keep Him; fulfill his dreams; his children
Sl-    Free of sickness, pride and spiritually rooted
Ol - Pride, Selfishness, laziness; become spiritually free and godly wife; his child
Je - Selfishness, spiritually rooted; godly wife; his children
Kt - Continue to protect him; godly wife
Yte - Pride, jealousy more Christ like; her children
Ae - Godly husband; spiritual maturity
Me - Laziness, better mother, job, spiritually maturity; her children
Remaining of my family nieces, nephew, cousins, aunts and uncles (everyone on father and mother side of family)

2.	Restore Money given to enemy unaware; seed to be restored 1000 fold; compassion grant; usda grant and all others.

3.	Destiny - Prophecies of TV Show like Oh, INSP support help with their shows and other TV opportunities be fulfilled; money for show; cyber ministry; fasting & prayer team nation wide. To get godly counsel from someone who wants nothing in return for real; mentor someone in success position to bless me; united with godly mate; strength to deal with liars and other major character flaws.

4.	Leave my job for ministry

5.	Money or prosperity for JC and CO; my skin totally healed.

6.	Samp on the current situation of finances and to delivered from flesh problems.

7.	Ry, Va, and Re to touch there live and keep them and provide their every need.

8.	All not saved world wide, hunger, widow, orphans, President, world leaders and all Churches that teach and preach Jesus Christ.


----------



## kitchen_tician

Please keep me in your prayers. I will keep you all in mine as well. My prayers are:

1. Health
2. Relationships
3. Family and Friends
4. BF Father
5. Career decisions
6. Politicians, War, Government


----------



## Kiearha

I don't post often, but I do need prayer for my family and myself coping with the loss of my babysister. Its been a while now and it seems its getting harder. Thank you in advance, I will keep you in my prayers as well.


----------



## naughteegirl

Could you please pray for my exams. I havent attained the goal of passing them all by the end of this year and due to scheduling it is unlikely to happen but please pray that God will give me focus and understanding to pass the exams that I do take.


----------



## Shimmie

Kiearha said:
			
		

> I don't post often, but I do need prayer for my family and myself coping with the loss of my babysister. Its been a while now and it seems its getting harder. Thank you in advance, I will keep you in my prayers as well.


 
Kiearha, I'm sorry about your babysister.  My heart and prayers extend to you and your family.  For Jesus says, that He came to heal the brokenhearted, and so He has...

He's right there with each of you and on the inside holding you in His loving arms.  Just rest precious one...just feel His healing love in and around you and just rest.

With all my heart...


----------



## Shimmie

naughteegirl said:
			
		

> Could you please pray for my exams. I havent attained the goal of passing them all by the end of this year and due to scheduling it is unlikely to happen but please pray that God will give me focus and understanding to pass the exams that I do take.


 
With your consent, in prayer I am changing your name from 'naughtee' to Preciousgirl, for there is nothing naughty about you; that name no longer governs your future nor the outcome of your progress or success.  for words have power over our success.  

From this moment on, let it be known to you that Jesus no longer calls you 'servant' but 'Friend".  All because you are precious in the heart and in the sight of God, therefore, you are more than a conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you.    

Preciousgirl, He will bring all things to your rememberance as well as He is there to impart your heart with His wisdom and at the appointed time, He will lead and guide you in what to do.   In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Please keep me in your prayers. I will keep you all in mine as well. My prayers are:
> 
> 1. Health
> 2. Relationships
> 3. Family and Friends
> 4. BF Father
> 5. Career decisions
> 6. Politicians, War, Government


 
Father, this precious one of yours is exactly as such...'precious.'  

From the crown of her head to the souls of her feet, she is healed.  

In all of her relationships there is love and total peace. 

As a Virtuous woman, she is surrounded with the love of friends and family who know her heart and see only good and love is mulitiplied back to her 1000-fold 

With her B/F's father, Lord...you know.  We speak the breath of life into his heart, body and soul, allowing you to be the one in full control of each and every area of concern.

Father, bless her destiny...career, home, finances, marriage, her dreams. 

As for the cares of this world, allow not one hair of her head to fall to the ground...for worry.   We decree an end to the war, an end to the crooked political schemes and the schemers and for a sound government which operates in the manner that gives you glory. 

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Zeal

Guidance in everything.
Direction on how to take back everything I gave to the enemy.
Career Decisions {New Employment - Closer to home, better salary, benefits, and opportunity.}
Being a better steward.
Healing for my Mother.
Healing for me.
Family and friends.
I am struggling with paying my bills.


----------



## beyondcute

Please someone pray for me. Im still going thru the heartbreak of my last break up. I cant take it any more. Its literally making me sick. I find myself having asthma attacks for no reason. And it leterally feel sliek my chest is going to explode. My heart is still broken and Ive been trying to find ways to fill it with god. Maybe a few words from u all will help me out. I just cant take it anymore. I cant. God said he wouldnt give me more than I can bear but this is it. I could barely type this without feeling as if my heart was coming up out of my throat... I dont know what to do yall please help me.


----------



## pebbles

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Please someone pray for me. Im still going thru the heartbreak of my last break up. I cant take it any more. Its literally making me sick. I find myself having asthma attacks for no reason. And it leterally feel sliek my chest is going to explode. My heart is still broken and Ive been trying to find ways to fill it with god. Maybe a few words from u all will help me out. I just cant take it anymore. I cant. God said he wouldnt give me more than I can bear but this is it. I could barely type this without feeling as if my heart was coming up out of my throat... I dont know what to do yall please help me.


 
God will not give you more than you can handle. If you doubt that, just consider the fact that you are here and typed this message. You didn't die, _*and in the name of Jesus, you shall live and prosper*_, no matter what you see or feel right now. 

Sweetie, please know that you are not alone. All the women here have suffered through this type of hurt that kept some of us down for months and even YEARS in my case, but we all made it through with the Grace of God, and so will you!! 

I don't know what your situation is exactly so I can't speak to it directly, but I can tell you that these are the trials that make us stronger women tomorrow. There are some hurts and troubles that come to mold and shape you into who you'll need to be for the future. It's happened to all of us. Believe me when I say, this too shall pass. 

Let me pray for you:

_*Father, in the name of Jesus, we lift up beyondcute before you. You know who she is and call her by name. As she goes through this difficult time, send Your angels to minister to her. We know that You have a plan for her life, a plan to prosper and bless her, not harm her. Give her the clarity she needs to see You in all the events of her life. *_

_*We rebuke the spirit of fear, in the name of Jesus. We declare that her body is healed and made whole, that the enemy has NO AUTHORITY over her mind, and that no thoughts of suicide will be permitted to gain a foothold. We plead the Blood of Jesus over her, and curse the spirit of depression to it's roots. We ask that all ungodly ties be broken, in the name of Jesus. Set her free from any and everything NOT intended for her.*_

_*We pray and ask for abundant blessings to rain over her. Let peace be hers during the day, and cause her to sleep at night under Your protection. We thank-you in advance for the victory we KNOW she already has in this situation because of the power in the name of Jesus.*_

_*Thank-you, Lord, that in all things we can come to You, expecting and knowing that our prayers will be answered. We say Kingdom of God come, Will of God be done in her life, in the name of Jesus, Amen. *_

Be blessed, sweetie. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Shimmie

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Please someone pray for me. Im still going thru the heartbreak of my last break up. I cant take it any more. Its literally making me sick. I find myself having asthma attacks for no reason. And it leterally feel sliek my chest is going to explode. My heart is still broken and Ive been trying to find ways to fill it with god. Maybe a few words from u all will help me out. I just cant take it anymore. I cant. God said he wouldnt give me more than I can bear but this is it. I could barely type this without feeling as if my heart was coming up out of my throat... I dont know what to do yall please help me.


 
Beyondcute, allow no man to steal your crown.  That's God's word.  No man is allowed access to whom God has called you to be.  And what that is, is FREE.  

Precious one, no man possesses your soul.  Bread and water is our substance to live; yet even Jesus says, 'Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceeds from the mouth of God."   God's word says further, that you are not alone.  Nor will you ever be forsaken.  Babygirl turn this thing around and allow yourself to be free.  Let the burden of this be cast upon Jesus, for He cares for you.  

No man is worth your life neither the quality of it.  You've already given this man more than he deserves, the very best of you...your wonderful loving heart.  Now, it's time to be selfish and put the focus on you and only you.   This is your life, not anyone else's.  And you have been given the God-given right to enjoy it and you will.  

It's okay Baby to feel hurt, but not anymore.  Angel shut the door and close in to and with the love of God who is waiting to embrace you and love you through all of this.  For you are truly loved far above and beyond...'cute.'   With Jesus you have it all and more and you always will.

You are deeply loved...


----------



## beyondcute

Thanks to everyone!!! Im feeling so much better today. I realize that its s trick. Another set up. When I was putting my life back together here comes ol' trouble again... *sigh* I need to learn how to recognize that lil monster... Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers and kind words those spoken and unspoken. They worked


----------



## pebbles

So happy to hear it! God bless you!!


----------



## AMJMJR

Father God, please help me through these trying times that I am going through.  I know that you hate divorce.  My husband is not willing to work on the marriage.  I know that you have seen all that has gone out throughout our marriage.  I know you have witnessed the physcial and verbal abuse that has taken place in this marriage. I do not believe that my husband wants to be this way but I dont feel like he believes he has a way out.  Reveal to him that he does not have to be a bitter, angry, and a controlling person.  He revealed in an angry email that he was drained physically and emotionally.  Touch his heart and show him how to be the father to his child that you created him to be.  Please open his heart to forgiveness so that we can get beyond the plan that you have for the both of us.  I ask this all in Jesus name!
Amen


----------



## Shimmie

AMJMJR said:
			
		

> Father God, please help me through these trying times that I am going through. I know that you hate divorce. My husband is not willing to work on the marriage. I know that you have seen all that has gone out throughout our marriage. I know you have witnessed the physcial and verbal abuse that has taken place in this marriage. I do not believe that my husband wants to be this way but I dont feel like he believes he has a way out. Reveal to him that he does not have to be a bitter, angry, and a controlling person. He revealed in an angry email that he was drained physically and emotionally. Touch his heart and show him how to be the father to his child that you created him to be. Please open his heart to forgiveness so that we can get beyond the plan that you have for the both of us. I ask this all in Jesus name!
> Amen


 
Dearest Father, 

We place AMJMJR and her husband upon your mercy seat and allow them to be under your protective care.   Father no longer can the enemy have rule or even a foothold in these precious lives.   he is commanded to flee from them in Jesus' name.

Father, in your precious word, you said that a man is to be the protector of the wife, not someone that she needs to be protected from.  O' Father in Heaven, break this man's anger and make Him see what He has been designed by you to be.  It's not abusive in any manner or form.  

Give wisdom to these lives and hearts and Father until he repents and turns solely to you, place this family in a safe haven of peaceful rest allowing you to give your best to make them what you designed and called them to be.  Happily married.  

No longer is this man allowed to lift his hand and raise his voice against his wife in anger.  His hands are designed to love and protect her.  To comfort her; to embrace her; to soothe her and to brush her hair with all loving and tender care.  Let his hands be lifted up ONLY to give you praise and glory and his voice raised to give your praise all the day long.  

Father, this has now been given unto you.  Do whatever you have to do, to bring your life into his heart giving this marriage a brand new start.  In Jesus name we pray, Amen and Amen. 

AMJMJR, Hold on angel.  Hold on.  Please find a safe place to be; don't be alone in this, sweet one.  Allow God to show you when and where to go until your husband has been made whole.   God bless you, angel.


----------



## pebbles

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Dearest Father,
> 
> We place AMJMJR and her husband upon your mercy seat and allow them to be under your protective care. Father no longer can the enemy have rule or even a foothold in these precious lives. he is commanded to flee from them in Jesus' name.
> 
> Father, in your precious word, you said that a man is to be the protector of the wife, not someone that she needs to be protected from. O' Father in Heaven, break this man's anger and make Him see what He has been designed by you to be. It's not abusive in any manner or form.
> 
> Give wisdom to these lives and hearts and Father until he repents and turns solely to you, place this family in a safe haven of peaceful rest allowing you to give your best to make them what you designed and called them to be. Happily married.
> 
> No longer is this man allowed to lift his hand and raise his voice against his wife in anger. His hands are designed to love and protect her. To comfort her; to embrace her; to soothe her and to brush her hair with all loving and tender care. Let his hands be lifted up ONLY to give you praise and glory and his voice raised to give your praise all the day long.
> 
> Father, this has now been given unto you. Do whatever you have to do, to bring your life into his heart giving this marriage a brand new start. In Jesus name we pray, Amen and Amen.
> 
> AMJMJR, Hold on angel. Hold on. Please find a safe place to be; don't be alone in this, sweet one. Allow God to show you when and where to go until your husband has been made whole. God bless you, angel.


 
Amen! I pray in agreement with you. AMJMJR, God bless you, and cover you and your entire family. :Rose:


----------



## AMJMJR

Thanks ladies for your prayers.  My son and I are living with family in a different state.  I didn't want to leave but I had to for the safety of myself and our son.  He continues to remain angry and bitter eventhough we have been separated going on 9 months.  Please continue to pray for me and my family and I will pray for you all.


----------



## ultrasuede

Please pray for my sister and my nephew Chris. My sister has developed a very hard hearted attitude toward her oldest child. She considers herself a devout Christian so I don't understand why she can show no compassion towards her own flesh and blood. She has five other children that she treats like gold. She recently bought a nice five bedroom house and doesn't want him living with her. He can do nothing right in her eyes and I believe he gets blamed for things that the other children do. My nephew is a young adult who just needs a little support to get on his feet. He was laid off around a month ago. I feel that no matter how old a child is a mother should be willing to extend a helping hand to her child and not kick him when he's down.Please pray that the Lord would speak to her heart in this situation.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for me as I have been depressed for the past couple of weeks.  It seems as if nothing is going right for me.  I have headaches every day and all I want to do is sleep.  I know God hasn't forgotten me, but the things that have been happening lately have left me feeling kind of hopeless.  I know that God has a plan for my life if I hold on to His hand and be steadfast.  Things are really hard for me right now and I need to get back to a place of peace.  Especially pray for my children.  My middle son is having a lot of trouble in school and every avenue that I seek help in is another door shut in my face.  I don't want him to fall so far behind that he can't recover. 

TIA.


----------



## pebbles

ultrasuedea said:
			
		

> Please pray for my sister and my nephew Chris. My sister has developed a very hard hearted attitude toward her oldest child. She considers herself a devout Christian so I don't understand why she can show no compassion towards her own flesh and blood. She has five other children that she treats like gold. She recently bought a nice five bedroom house and doesn't want him living with her. He can do nothing right in her eyes and I believe he gets blamed for things that the other children do. My nephew is a young adult who just needs a little support to get on his feet. He was laid off around a month ago. I feel that no matter how old a child is a mother should be willing to extend a helping hand to her child and not kick him when he's down.Please pray that the Lord would speak to her heart in this situation.


 
Without knowing the people involved, let me say that sometimes as a parent, you have to mete out really tough love to get a child to do right. I don't know your sister or her situation, and I don't know if your nephew has given her some trouble in the past, but if she's a Christian woman, I want to believe that this is as hard on her as it is on him. It would be for me. We will pray that the Lord doesn't harden her heart over much towards her son, and that any discipline she doles out is given within reason. That she has a heart of understanding for any difficulties he may be having in his life, and that she not give up on him and consider him a lost cause too quickly.

We will further pray that the Lord would guide this young man in the ways that he should go. That he be kept from people who would cause him to go in a direction that is wrong for him, that he be inclined to do right in the sight of his mother and God, and that he fulfills the destiny God has for him. It's hard enough for young black men in today's society. He certainly doesn't need to feel he's being rejected by his own mother. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Please pray for me as I have been depressed for the past couple of weeks. It seems as if nothing is going right for me. I have headaches every day and all I want to do is sleep. I know God hasn't forgotten me, but the things that have been happening lately have left me feeling kind of hopeless. I know that God has a plan for my life if I hold on to His hand and be steadfast. Things are really hard for me right now and I need to get back to a place of peace. Especially pray for my children. My middle son is having a lot of trouble in school and every avenue that I seek help in is another door shut in my face. I don't want him to fall so far behind that he can't recover.
> 
> TIA.


 
For your son, cover him with your prayers every morning before he goes off to school. Plead the blood of Jesus over him, and pray that he would find favor in the eyes of the school administrators and the people who need to help him. Continue in your fight to get him help, no matter how many doors are shut in your face. Trust me when I tell you, God has a habit of showing up when all hope is lost, and you think there's no help coming from any direction. Then you'll know without a doubt WHO it was that is deserving of all the credit and praise! 

As for yourself, sweetie, Jeremiah 29: 11-13 says:

*For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 12 Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.*

I know where you are and what you're feeling. It's a tough place to be in, and in that place, it's hard to feel encouraged, but remember the words of the Lord for *you!* His plans to prosper you and not harm you. This is the time to praise Him and give Him glory, in the middle of the battle. Don't be depressed or in despair. Show the enemy how tough you are in the battle, and that despite everything that's going wrong around you, you KNOW that God is going to show up! The Lord loves it when we excercise our faith in Him in the midst of our troubles. God is faithful, He will come and fix everything that's currently going wrong. Believe it!


----------



## firecracker

I am requesting a special prayer for my family member whom I have past resentments toward in my heart and mind.  I need to deal with those issues today as they obviously are not going away.  Hence my neice and nephews/stank family thread from the other day.     I pray that I can handle these issues in a diplomatic loving manner.  Oh add the coworkers to that prayer for me also please.  Shimmieeeeeeeeeee where you be's?


----------



## Shimmie

firecracker said:
			
		

> I am requesting a special prayer for my family member whom I have past resentments toward in my heart and mind. I need to deal with those issues today as they obviously are not going away. Hence my neice and nephews/stank family thread from the other day.  I pray that I can handle these issues in a diplomatic loving manner. Oh add the coworkers to that prayer for me also please. Shimmieeeeeeeeeee where you be's?


 
Hi Babygirl. "Mommie's" right here.  {{{ Hugs }}}  

I'm home in Florida this week with my family, but still here.

You know what?  The peace has always been in your heart.  The love and the peace that you chose out of your own free will.   But knowing the 'fire' that's in your spirit (for you have strong courage), the devil is only 'testing' you with the same tools and weapons that he thinks still trigger you to anger.  

But they no longer 'have' you.  They never did.  If so, you would not be able to recognize the call for prayer.  You are growing, pretty blossom.  Yes, the "Fire" (you) are growing.   Growing into the beautiful example of change that God wants to show off to the world.  You, His babygirl.

There's a big difference between one who is wrong and denies it ** from the one who calls out from her heart for God to move in and move out what does not belong.  You called out.  

You are in His heart, growing warm, Fire.  Your cry for prayer is all the proof that you will ever need that God lives in you, breathes in you and that He is so very proud of you.  For what you've done is pushed out what does not belong, making more room in your heart for more of God's love to live inside of you.  More love for you to share, for you share so much of yourself with others.  You always have.  

Shimmie is here and loves you dearly, but more than that, God is here and loving you far more than anyone ever could.  Today, you have given Him something to smile about.  His daughter, who is "Fire" that warmed His heart in the midst a cold cruel world. 

The people you mentioned...they are no biggie anymore, are they?  You have better things to focus upon; such as how very much you are loved and thought about.   Feel Better Now?  If not, you will.  

Loving hugs to you my sister...


----------



## cocoberry10

Dear Ladies:

This is really hard for me to write, because I don't usually ask for things for myself.  However, I need your prayers that God will deliver me from something I have been struggling with for a while.

I know that God has put this on my heart because He is trying to take me to a higher place for His glory.  And I also realize that my life has hit a plateau because of this issue.  I know that God alone can heal my heart and allow me to prosper.  However, I am also praying that I can find someone who can give Godly counsel to me concerning this situation.

Basically, I have a problem with appearances.  Not physical appearances, but keeping up appearances.  For example, things may not be going well for me, but I'll make others think everything is okay.  I just finished graduate school, and I'm still looking for job, but I'm making all my friends think everything is okay, but it's not.  God has shown me that keeping things to myself, and letting people believe things is not being truthful.  In essence, He's shown me that I am not always honest, and that makes me a "liar" in His eyes.  I used to pride myself on being honest, so this is a difficult thing.  I know that I should trust others more, and that everyone struggles with something, so I'm not a weirdo.

I am fortunate to have loving Christian parents and siblings, who are wonderful, but I would like someone who is not related to me to talk with.  It's not that I don't trust my parents or my sisters, it's just that I would like someone who will pull me up where necessary (my family will tell me about myself, but not the way a non-relative will).

I know my heart needs to change, and I'm trying on my own, but I feel that I need an accountability person.  Thank you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

pebbles said:
			
		

> For your son, cover him with your prayers every morning before he goes off to school. Plead the blood of Jesus over him, and pray that he would find favor in the eyes of the school administrators and the people who need to help him. Continue in your fight to get him help, no matter how many doors are shut in your face. Trust me when I tell you, God has a habit of showing up when all hope is lost, and you think there's no help coming from any direction. Then you'll know without a doubt WHO it was that is deserving of all the credit and praise!
> 
> As for yourself, sweetie, Jeremiah 29: 11-13 says:
> 
> *For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 12 Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.*
> 
> I know where you are and what you're feeling. It's a tough place to be in, and in that place, it's hard to feel encouraged, but remember the words of the Lord for *you!* His plans to prosper you and not harm you. This is the time to praise Him and give Him glory, in the middle of the battle. Don't be depressed or in despair. Show the enemy how tough you are in the battle, and that despite everything that's going wrong around you, you KNOW that God is going to show up! The Lord loves it when we excercise our faith in Him in the midst of our troubles. God is faithful, He will come and fix everything that's currently going wrong. Believe it!


Thank you Pebbles!  I am just now seeing this!
Just also keep my son in prayer.  He has been diagnosed with sleep apnea and may have to have surgery.  TIA!


----------



## crlsweetie912

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Dear Ladies:
> 
> This is really hard for me to write, because I don't usually ask for things for myself. However, I need your prayers that God will deliver me from something I have been struggling with for a while.
> 
> I know that God has put this on my heart because He is trying to take me to a higher place for His glory. And I also realize that my life has hit a plateau because of this issue. I know that God alone can heal my heart and allow me to prosper. However, I am also praying that I can find someone who can give Godly counsel to me concerning this situation.
> 
> Basically, I have a problem with appearances. Not physical appearances, but keeping up appearances. For example, things may not be going well for me, but I'll make others think everything is okay. I just finished graduate school, and I'm still looking for job, but I'm making all my friends think everything is okay, but it's not. God has shown me that keeping things to myself, and letting people believe things is not being truthful. In essence, He's shown me that I am not always honest, and that makes me a "liar" in His eyes. I used to pride myself on being honest, so this is a difficult thing. I know that I should trust others more, and that everyone struggles with something, so I'm not a weirdo.
> 
> I am fortunate to have loving Christian parents and siblings, who are wonderful, but I would like someone who is not related to me to talk with. It's not that I don't trust my parents or my sisters, it's just that I would like someone who will pull me up where necessary (my family will tell me about myself, but not the way a non-relative will).
> 
> I know my heart needs to change, and I'm trying on my own, but I feel that I need an accountability person. Thank you.


Coco, I have struggled with this for a very long time.  I have always been the one that people go to for help, cry on my shoulder.  I never had a "human" friend/counselor that I could trust and go to.  For myself, I realized that God wanted me to see Him as the person who would never fail me and whom I could go to any time of the night or day.  When I tried to put this same trust in a human, I was disappointed every time.  I am not saying that this is your experience, just sharing mine.

Is there a person of authority at your church who you could trust and go to for guidance?  What about your pastor?  I know that a lot of pastors are so busy, but I doubt that any one of your church leaders would turn you down.  BE BLESSED.


----------



## cocoberry10

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Coco, I have struggled with this for a very long time.  *I have always been the one that people go to for help, cry on my shoulder.  I never had a "human" friend/counselor that I could trust and go to.  For myself, I realized that God wanted me to see Him as the person who would never fail me and whom I could go to any time of the night or day.  *When I tried to put this same trust in a human, I was disappointed every time.  I am not saying that this is your experience, just sharing mine.
> 
> Is there a person of authority at your church who you could trust and go to for guidance?  What about your pastor?  I know that a lot of pastors are so busy, but I doubt that any one of your church leaders would turn you down.  BE BLESSED.



Thank you crlsweetie912.  I agree with you, especially the bolded part.  I know that God is trying to do great things in my life, and I know that my problem is my stumbling block.  I guess I know that only God can deliver me, but I get frustrated with myself when I continue doing the same thing.  I know God is not as upset with me as I am with myself.  I want to be able to be a more open person.  I have always been private, and that may never change.  But God has (through the Holy Spirit) really been putting on my heart that I need to believe in Him so much that no matter how something looks, He will always see me through.  

I have a habit of making everything always seem perfect in my life when it's not.  I don't have any major problems, but I feel like I do need to trust people a little more than I do now.  I feel like God is trying to get me to love my neighbor more.  I'm a nice person, but I don't open up to people and that's not Godly.  For example, I thought I had a job, but it didn't work out.  I haven't told people this.  Some of my friends thought I was working there, and I haven't shared with them that I'm not.  In this way, God has shown me that I am not being honest with people.  In essence, it makes me a liar.  I feel like God is trying to get me to lean on others.  Not to the extent that I don't always go to God first, but to know that He made people to help with life along the way.  Does that clarify?  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## crlsweetie912

perfect sense coco, that's why I was saying that I didn't think that your case and mine were exactly the same!   I understand what you mean about putting off the "image" too.  People always ask me how I do it with the 3 boys, I am always at church (early), prepared and look like I have it all together.  I think it's an issue with vulnerability as well.  Not wanting people to know just how hard you have it, no matter what it is.  Showing your chink in the armor.


----------



## cocoberry10

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> perfect sense coco, that's why I was saying that I didn't think that your case and mine were exactly the same!   I understand what you mean about putting off the "image" too.  People always ask me how I do it with the 3 boys, I am always at church (early), prepared and look like I have it all together.  I think it's an issue with vulnerability as well.  Not wanting people to know just how hard you have it, no matter what it is.  Showing your chink in the armor.



I couldn't have said it better myself.  That's exactly what the Lord has been showing me about myself.  By not allowing people to see my vulnerabilities, they really can't get to know me.  And I feel God's loving but firm hand on my shoulders telling me that I need to change.  I also feel like He is trying to show me that by making everything always seem okay, I'm denying Him, because it's like I don't ever need God to fix things for me (and I know that's far from true).


----------



## cheeks23

Please pray for me. The devil is trying to knock me down. He tries one way and fails, but he keeps coming back. I need strength from the Lord in order to push through. Please keep me and my family in your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## mblake8

Please pray for strong holds to be broken off of my life. God has blessed me so much its crazy. He answers all my prayers. The thing that is holding me back is me. I need to break this spirit of laziness and lack of self disipline in my life.Its stopping me from reaching many of my goals. If anyone has any scriptures in this area for me to meditate on please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## shalom

Since I'm fasting today with Star, I'll be sure to pray for you guys.  

"If God be for me, who can be against me"  No one.


----------



## Shimmie

mblake8 said:
			
		

> Please pray for strong holds to be broken off of my life. God has blessed me so much its crazy. He answers all my prayers. The thing that is holding me back is me. I need to break this spirit of laziness and lack of self disipline in my life.Its stopping me from reaching many of my goals. If anyone has any scriptures in this area for me to meditate on please PM me. Thanks!


 
As Paul said to Timothy, "Stir up the gift that is in you..." 

Angel, a wonderful gift you are and a wealth of gifts you have within.  That's the only reason for your 'stand-still'.  Your gifts are overflowing and there's only one of you...   Ask God to sort them for you and fire you up to put them into action.  He will.  Just for you...He will.


----------



## carpediem628

Ladies (and gentleman),

Please lift my teenage son up to the Lord in prayer.  He is truly rebellious and defiant and I am very afraid for him.  He wants to be grown and ghetto so bad that he is willing to risk his freedom to do so.

He lives with his father now, but I am extremely concerned for him because he just does not seem to respond to punishment or consequences.  He was raised in a good home, but so desires to be like his cousins who live in the ghetto (no offense because some of them are angels and are doing much better than my son).  I just mean that its like he has something to prove to them because he did not share that experience and is somewhat priveledged.  He has absolutely no reason to want to get into drugs or to drop out of school, yet he gravitates towards all of the horrible things that others had no choice but to experience.

I know that God has great plans for my son's life because it was revealed to me in a dream when my son was very small, but right now, I am at a loss.  All I can do is pray for him now, and I ask that you do the same.

His name is Markeith.


----------



## star

Have a meeting on this day that can change my life or begin a change to my life; need your prayers desperately. If you are able to fast and pray all or part of the day I would grealty appreciate it. If you can fast and pray any day before that, that will be fine too. If you cannot fast and prayer just say a prayer for me. This day may change my whole life this is my Esther moment when destiny meets purpose. Your power in Jesus will help to increase my favor that day. This involves my career direction. Meeting starts in the morning.

Thanks ladies and whatever you can do will be helpful.


----------



## zzirvingj

I would like to request some prayer.  I seem to get depressed around the same time every year and I feel it coming on right about now.

The stresses I put on myself have been hindering me from making any future plans or goals.  I have become so concerned with a fear of dying that I am not living.  I think it's cause the person who raised me, my grandmother, the person I called "Mama" passed last Christmas and it was a horrible experience.  Now it is about to be the 1 year anniversary of her death.

It is hard because I feel like I have no plans for life and work is wearing me down.  I don't feel the desire to get out of the bed and that's real.


----------



## pebbles

carpediem628 said:
			
		

> Ladies (and gentleman),
> 
> Please lift my teenage son up to the Lord in prayer. He is truly rebellious and defiant and I am very afraid for him. He wants to be grown and ghetto so bad that he is willing to risk his freedom to do so.
> 
> He lives with his father now, but I am extremely concerned for him because he just does not seem to respond to punishment or consequences. He was raised in a good home, but so desires to be like his cousins who live in the ghetto (no offense because some of them are angels and are doing much better than my son). I just mean that its like he has something to prove to them because he did not share that experience and is somewhat priveledged. He has absolutely no reason to want to get into drugs or to drop out of school, yet he gravitates towards all of the horrible things that others had no choice but to experience.
> 
> I know that God has great plans for my son's life because it was revealed to me in a dream when my son was very small, but right now, I am at a loss. All I can do is pray for him now, and I ask that you do the same.
> 
> His name is Markeith.


 
Father, in the name of Jesus, we lift up Markeith before you. Lord, the enemy is on special assignment against the children of believers. Lord, we turn Markeith over to you. You created him, and we ask You, right now, to seize him and turn him away from the path of destruction he's on. If You must bring him low to raise him high, let Your will be done. But Father, we claim him for Your kingdom. In the name of Jesus, we ask that ungodly friends be moved away from him. Make Markeith grow tired and weary of the path he is currently travelling. Give him a restlessness in his spirit to accomplish more than what he sees currently in his life. 

Father, I ask that You would strengthen his mother to pray more fervently and with more urgency. Let her not grow weary or faint, but encourage her daily to seek You and Your will for the life of her son. 

We pray this way, in Jesus' name. Amen.

Be blessed!!


----------



## pebbles

star said:
			
		

> Have a meeting on this day that can change my life or begin a change to my life; need your prayers desperately. If you are able to fast and pray all or part of the day I would grealty appreciate it. If you can fast and pray any day before that, that will be fine too. If you cannot fast and prayer just say a prayer for me. This day may change my whole life this is my Esther moment when destiny meets purpose. Your power in Jesus will help to increase my favor that day. This involves my career direction. Meeting starts in the morning.
> 
> Thanks ladies and whatever you can do will be helpful.


 
You, my dear Star, shall NOT be forgotten! I will be fasting and praying for you on the 21st, and I believe that you shall be victorious! I claim it for you, in Jesus' name!! Be blessed, sweetie!!


----------



## pebbles

zzirvingj said:
			
		

> I would like to request some prayer. I seem to get depressed around the same time every year and I feel it coming on right about now.
> 
> The stresses I put on myself have been hindering me from making any future plans or goals. I have become so concerned with a fear of dying that I am not living. *I think it's cause the person who raised me, my grandmother, the person I called "Mama" passed last Christmas and it was a horrible experience. Now it is about to be the 1 year anniversary of her death.*
> 
> It is hard because I feel like I have no plans for life and work is wearing me down. I don't feel the desire to get out of the bed and that's real.


 
Sweetie, I know how hard it is to lose a loved one. Especially one who is like a parent. And to lose her around the holiday has got to be the hardest thing of all.

But think for a moment. If your grandmother could see you now, what would she say to you? Allow me, for just a moment, to guess what she would say and what she would want you to do.

She would remind you of how much she loved you. She would remind you of how much she wanted you to do with your life, and the goals she would love to see you reach. She *knew *you were destined for a wonderful, prosperous life, and she would be pushing you to reach for that destiny with all your strength.

We all have a mission on this earth, and once we're done, the Lord calls us home. Her time was up, but she left a wonderful legacy in you. Do your best to live up to your dreams. She may not be able to see you, but live as if she could see you. Make her proud.

There is a time to weep and mourn, and your time is quickly coming to an end. It's time to pick up the pieces and move forward. Make her proud of the woman she left behind.

Heavenly Father,

Thank-you for the life of this beautiful young woman! Lord, she's hurting and she's lost her way and her will to live. But You are The God of restoration and second chances. You have a plan for her life. Reveal it to her, and let her be reminded that no matter who is moved in and out of her life, YOU are still in control of all things! 

Father, I thank-you in advance for how You're going to quicken her desire to live a full and happy life. As she enters into 2007, bring fresh revelation to her. Bring people after Your own heart into her life. Give her a new mindset. In Jesus name, we rebuke the spirit of depression and *command *it to loose it's hold on her and set her free! We declare that her mind is stayed and focused on YOU!

Dry her tears, dust her off, and stand her up, Lord! We know, trust, and believe that YOU can do it! We say Kingdom of God come, Will of God be done in her life. In the Mighty Name of Jesus we pray, Amen.

I believe that you will be well. You're not here by mistake. You exist because God wanted you to exist. You will be victorious, and you will go on to live a happy and prosperous life. Be at peace, and know that your destiny in Jesus awaits you!! Be blessed!!


----------



## Proudpiscean

I am embarking on a difficult journey that I know I will need the Lord to help me accomplish. I am trying to get into graduate school! It may seem small, but it is in fact a difficult task (especially as a single parent). I pray to God for the resolve & determination to do what it takes to get into school and to complete it successfully. Please send up prayers for me.


----------



## tallnomad

Please pray for me and my family.  We will be traveling to Egypt later today with a stop off in Amsterdam.  Please pray for our traveling grace overseas, throughout our trip and as we make our way back home in the next two weeks.

Thank you.


----------



## baby42

l
please for my two childrend to stop drinking and for me to get  closer to GOD AND FOR MY FAMILY TO MOVE IN A HOME AND TO FIND SOMEONE  WHO PUTS GOD  AS NUMBER ONE IN HIS LIFE THANK YOU  AND I PRAY THAT EVERYONE IS BLESS


----------



## Angelicus

I just started a new job and believe that many of my co-workers have a great disdain for me because of a misunderstanding. Also, since this is a sales job that includes recruiting students, I have to maintain a quota. Please pray that I continue to have God's strength and protection as I continue my training. (Psalm 91).


----------



## AmyInAtl

I need to be on this prayer list.
I am having a really difficult time in my life and marriage. I sacrificed not working to conceive girls, for my husband, now he's acting a total fool. The devil wants to be victorious over my relationship, I do not want him to win. He keep coming at us with so much evil, for my husband, that it is. With him having  emotional relationships with women online. I desperately need to pray and be prayed for. I have a heart ailment, that the doctor, told me last year, they would need to operate on my beating heart for 6 hours to correct the problem. I trusted and prayed to GOD. I received a prayer miracle. My heart has not bothered me. They say i dont need the operation now. But my husband is stressing me so bad, my heart is just plain overwhelmed, I do not want to be sick again. Please pray that GOD delivers my life from this stressful situation. i would like to save my marriage, but ultimately, I accept, what the LORDs will is for my life.
Thank you very much. may GOD bless us all.


----------



## bludacious

I asked that you ladies please pray for me.  I am a contractor and my job is set to end at the end of February.  I have one particular job that I am seeking but I am not limiting myself to that job.  I feel it is God sent.  I asked that you pray for a job for me, strength, stronger in faith, and patience.

Be Blessed,
Blu


----------



## Shimmie

SophiaRose said:
			
		

> I need to be on this prayer list.
> I am having a really difficult time in my life and marriage. I sacrificed not working to conceive girls, for my husband, now he's acting a total fool. The devil wants to be victorious over my relationship, I do not want him to win. He keep coming at us with so much evil, for my husband, that it is. With him having emotional relationships with women online. I desperately need to pray and be prayed for. I have a heart ailment, that the doctor, told me last year, they would need to operate on my beating heart for 6 hours to correct the problem. I trusted and prayed to GOD. I received a prayer miracle. My heart has not bothered me. They say i dont need the operation now. But my husband is stressing me so bad, my heart is just plain overwhelmed, I do not want to be sick again. Please pray that GOD delivers my life from this stressful situation. i would like to save my marriage, but ultimately, I accept, what the LORDs will is for my life.
> Thank you very much. may GOD bless us all.


To God be the glory...so shall it be done here on earth in your husband's heart, as it is in Heaven.  Your husband shall behave as if he were in God's presence and not alone online, without moditoring.   The devil is a liar.  And from this moment on, God is in control and His will shall prevail and it shall be done in your husband's heart and in your marriage as well as in your health.   In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

bludacious said:
			
		

> I asked that you ladies please pray for me. I am a contractor and my job is set to end at the end of February. I have one particular job that I am seeking but I am not limiting myself to that job. I feel it is God sent. I asked that you pray for a job for me, strength, stronger in faith, and patience.
> 
> Be Blessed,
> Blu


Lady Blu, I've prayed for you too.  You needn't fear for God's provision is here and shall be seen crystal clear.  You will never be in lack. Every need is met beyond that which you have prayed and beyond what you expect. 

In Jesus' name...Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

anky said:
			
		

> I just started a new job and believe that many of my co-workers have a great disdain for me because of a misunderstanding. Also, since this is a sales job that includes recruiting students, I have to maintain a quota. Please pray that I continue to have God's strength and protection as I continue my training. (Psalm 91).


I just saw this and I hope that all is well.  I pray that it will continue to flow in the order that God has called it to be.  For no weapon formed against you shall prosper and nothing shall by any means hurt you.

Can anything good come from the book of Job?  Hmmmmm, in Job 5, it says that 'they will not be able to perform their interprise.'  and also, '...you shall be hid from the scourge of the tongue.'

The key issue is the threat upon you having financial resources.  That has never stopped our Father God nor will it ever.  This job is not your Destiny... instead, a bridge crossing to something better...beyond. 

In God's perfect timing and provision, you will move on and you will move on in total peace and clear direction from our Father above...surrounded by His love.

God bless you and don't be afraid to succeed beyond where you are.


----------



## Shimmie

tiffcurl said:
			
		

> Please pray for me and my family. We will be traveling to Egypt later today with a stop off in Amsterdam. Please pray for our traveling grace overseas, throughout our trip and as we make our way back home in the next two weeks.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Tiff... you have been in my prayers long before this post; never the less, I thank God for blessing you and keeping you safe no matter where you go.  God bless you and I'm sorry that I did not see your post sooner. 

I love you, precious sister...


----------



## Ms Red

Please pray for me and my mother. I have been helping her financially since my dad passed away over 2 yrs ago and now she is in desperate need of a financial blessing to keep her house. I have asked her to come up here to stay with me for a while to get her mind off of the situation and also look for work since there's barely any work since Rita hit my hometown.

Also, please pray for my BF, he is going through a rough time and is a believer and attends church and I know God wants to move in His life.

Thanks.


----------



## Camille

Hi,

I've never posted on this forum before but I'm going through some issues and I really need prayer.

My Grandmother died recently and we were very close. She was the Matriarch of our family.  She basically raised me and I could talk to her about anything.  I felt like royalty when she was alive because of how well she was thought of in the community and our church circles. There was over 400 hundred people at the funeral.

Anyway, since I came back to Florida (She lived in Toronto) I've been feeling like the Devil sees that I'm not protected by her prayers anymore and I think he is trying to kill me.  On the first day of the year I had a flood in my apartment, last Friday I hit someone in the back after my Girlfriend dreamed I'd get into an accident and today I narrowly averted not one, but TWO accidents (not my fault). 

I'm scared because she was always there for me and I long to pick up the phone and talk to her because it seems like bad things are happening to me all the time now. I don't want to live in fear, and I'm trying to develop a better relationship with God. But I need your prayers for strength. I cry every single day, at home as soon as I wake up, on the way to work, at work...you get my drift. The pain just doesn't go away...

Also, pray for my family because we are all really lost. When I speak to most family members, it's like we are all in a daze, we all feel so abandoned and alone.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Camille said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've never posted on this forum before but I'm going through some issues and I really need prayer.
> 
> My Grandmother died recently and we were very close. She was the Matriarch of our family. She basically raised me and I could talk to her about anything. I felt like royalty when she was alive because of how well she was thought of in the community and our church circles. There was over 400 hundred people at the funeral.
> 
> Anyway, since I came back to Florida (She lived in Toronto) I've been feeling like the Devil sees that I'm not protected by her prayers anymore and I think he is trying to kill me. On the first day of the year I had a flood in my apartment, last Friday I hit someone in the back after my Girlfriend dreamed I'd get into an accident and today I narrowly averted not one, but TWO accidents (not my fault).
> 
> I'm scared because she was always there for me and I long to pick up the phone and talk to her because it seems like bad things are happening to me all the time now. I don't want to live in fear, and I'm trying to develop a better relationship with God. But I need your prayers for strength. I cry every single day, at home as soon as I wake up, on the way to work, at work...you get my drift. The pain just doesn't go away...
> 
> Also, pray for my family because we are all really lost. When I speak to most family members, it's like we are all in a daze, we all feel so abandoned and alone.


 
PLEASE don't feel like you are alone!!!  That's just a trick of the enemy.  Last year I lost BOTH of my grandmothers within 3 weeks.  My family made a vow that we would ban together and not loose the "family" that my grandmothers worked so hard to create.

GOD IS WITH YOU!  Keep your faith and never listen to that crap that the devil tries to tell you.  It isn't true.

*Isaiah 54:17:*
       no weapon forged against you will prevail, 
       and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. 
       This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, 
       and this is their vindication from me," 
       declares the LORD.

*2 Thessalonians 3:3:* 
*"But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil."*

*Joel 2:32:* 
"And it shall come to pass, that whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD _*shall be delivered*_: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem s_hall be deliverance_, as the LORD hath said, and *in the remnant* whom the LORD shall call."

You and your family are the remnant.  He still has His covering over.  Please don't give up!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for my sons and their schooling.  They have various things going on that I won't go into here, but they need the Lords covering and protection.  Also for me to know how and what to talk to them about and to be receptive to what they need from me.


----------



## Angelicus

Camille said:
			
		

> My Grandmother died recently and we were very close. She was the Matriarch of our family.


You've been in my prayers since you wrote this.

My relationship with my boyfriend is changing. A couple of days ago we had a disagreement that involved money and even though I really meant my apology, I know that only God and time can help the pain go away. Please pray that God's will be done in my relationship and that we both have the strength to endure any hurdles that may come to pass. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Camille

anky said:
			
		

> You've been in my prayers since you wrote this.
> 
> My relationship with my boyfriend is changing. A couple of days ago we had a disagreement that involved money and even though I really meant my apology, I know that only God and time can help the pain go away. Please pray that God's will be done in my relationship and that we both have the strength to endure any hurdles that may come to pass. Thank you for your prayers.


 
Thanks. I pray that God will direct you in this. Matters of the heart are the hardest to let God take control of.


----------



## nurseN98

I would like prayer for a healthy pregnancy. I'm a little worried now but I've prayed and the rest is in God's hands.


----------



## girlwithguitar

Please pray for me. I have suffered from depression for so many years now. I would like to have some peace and happiness in my life and not be so lonely. Also I know this may sound petty but I would appreciate it if anyone would pray fro me to have a boyfriend as I am almost 22 and never had one or may be even just have a date for once? Thank you


----------



## Africana in Alberta

Please pray for me I just moved to a new city and I can't get a job I left a very good job behind to join my family here. I have gone to over 8 interviews and 8 times I have ben rejected. My resume and experience is great but I don't know whats wrong with me. Its hard not to think negatively. I know God has something in store for me but I'm really discouraged. Sisters I need your prayers.


----------



## cheeks23

I have a number of items that I would like you ladies to please present before the Lord:

1. Continued recovery (I recently had surgery)
2. Complete deliverance out of my current situation
3. Help to move out of my current living situation
4. My family
5. Decision to continue to draw closer to God.

Thank you ladies. The devil is trying to knock me down but the Bible says where two or three are gathered together in His name, He is there is there in the midst; so please join me in lifting up these requests to the Lord.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia

*Good Evening Ladies,*

*I ask that you all lift me up in prayer. My husband and I have been trying to have a child and I was diagnosed with a condition called PCOS (long story). I have had ultrasounds, blood work, and have been to the doctor about 7 times within 5 months. I'm on my third doctor now but was refered to another doctor last week. I've even been put on fertility medicine.  It's been a rough ride. Not only has us not getting pregnant been rough on our relationship, we've moved twice within a year both times across country since my husband is in the military and that has just added to our constant arguements and grudge holding.*

*I'm praying that the LORD strenghten our marriage and help us to realize that we need each other and that love will conquer all this negativity. Bless us with a healthy bundle of joy!! Lift our faith up!!*

*Thanks my Sisters,*

*Mz_Zartavia*


----------



## baby42

please pray that i find someone so i wont be so lonely any more thank you


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for my family:
My youngest son's father is in intensive care and on a respirator.  He has some kind of infection.  Please pray for his healing and recovery.  Also, my son who is only 3 has been with him for some time this week and may need to take antibiotics once they discover what type of infection his father has.

Thank you,


----------



## sugaplum

crlsweetie912 & baby42 I will keep you & your family lifted in my prayers.  

I am asking for prayer for my transportation issues. Now that I've started school my car wants to act up.   Thank you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Suga I pray and I know that God will not leave you without the necessary tools, (transportation) to get where you need to go!

Thank you for your prayers.  My son's father is now home from the hospital and doing well.

I ask for prayers for my mental peace of mind and that I get rid of this heavy spirit of lonliness that I am feeling.  I feel like I have never been loved (besides God) and that I will never be loved.  I just want to sleep forever.


----------



## sugaplum

Thank you crlsweetie912 for and everyone's prayers.  My car is now fixed and running smoothly.  

I will keep you crlsweetie912 in my prayers tonight.  I'm so happy that your son's father is doing ok.  My father suffered a massive heart attack, but thanks to all of your ladies prayers and God's power, he is doing well.  

My only other prayer request is that my BF finds a job.   He has been unemployed now for months.  Sometimes I feel like giving up. 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## baby42

please pray for my son he had a breakdown and hes only 22 its been very hard on him i pray that his mind get right thank you  and please pray  i meet some one and remarry i am very lonely and cant seem to meet the right kind of man


----------



## DreamLife

Please pray for me. I have alot of bitterness built up from many many misfortunate events that have happened to me since I have been in college and it is stifling my Christian walk. I feel miserable and depressed and angry and can't seem to get over things that people have done to me. I am trying really hard to get a new heart and forgive, but its not working. And I know that if I can't forgive, I am going to be stuck in this rut.


----------



## Christa438

evagray said:
			
		

> Please pray for me. I have alot of bitterness built up from many many misfortunate events that have happened to me since I have been in college and it is stifling my Christian walk. I feel miserable and depressed and angry and can't seem to get over things that people have done to me. I am trying really hard to get a new heart and forgive, but its not working. And I know that if I can't forgive, I am going to be stuck in this rut.


 
I know that Jesus can set you free from ALL your cares.  The devil is a liar...He wants you to believe you can't forgive to keep you from getting to where you need to be. If God can show so much mercy, then why can't people forgive. If Jesus can die on calvary, you can do a way simpler thing like forgiving even if it's hard. I know how hard it can be to forgive, but once you've moved on--you'll see how relieved you will feel not to have such things as anger & bitterness eating you up daily. Let go and Let God. The Lord can speak to the rain and the wind and they will obey, He can heal the sick and raise the dead--so do you really think He can't pull you out of a little rut?  I'll pray for you, Evagray and you just keep praying too.


----------



## Christa438

evagray said:
			
		

> Please pray for me. I have alot of bitterness built up from many many misfortunate events that have happened to me since I have been in college and it is stifling my Christian walk. I feel miserable and depressed and angry and can't seem to get over things that people have done to me. I am trying really hard to get a new heart and forgive, but its not working. And I know that if I can't forgive, I am going to be stuck in this rut.


 
I know that Jesus can set you free from ALL your cares.   You know that you can't forgive--the devil is a liar...that's what he wants you to believe to keep you from getting to where you need to be. If God can show so much mercy, then why can't people forgive. If Jesus can die on calvary, you can do a way simpler thing like forgiving even if it's hard. I know how hard it can be to forgive, but once you've moved on--you'll see how relieved you will feel not to have such things as anger & bitterness eating you up daily. Let go and Let God. The Lord can speak to the rain and the wind and they will obey, He can heal the sick and raise the dead--so do you really think He can't pull you out of a little rut?  I'll pray for you, Evagray and you just keep praying too.


----------



## Ms Red

Please pray for my bf. He has been job searching for a while with no results. He is God-fearing but his faith is wavering during this time.

Thank you.


----------



## Sosa

Hi Ladies,
I really need your prayers on this one. I'm trying to get into grad school (after MUCH procrastination). I've waited so long to do this that most deadlines have passed  but I really believe that 2007 is a year of 'open doors'  . I'm believing GOD for a miracle for me to get accepted into a good med school, please believe with me on this. Its only with GOD's divine intervention will i be able to get in on time but I know that HE's not only able but WILLING ! 
I'm sure I'll start matriculating by Summer '07 as long as i keep my faith up  
THANKS for ur prayers!!! I look forward to writing about my acceptance in the Praise Report thread  . YAAAAY! (I'm so tickled, I feel like I'm already in)

I'm feeling led to say, for everyone who has placed a prayer request on this thread...PLEASE remember that GOD rewards *faith *(not tears and no need to bargain). so muster up *great faith *(not just little faith, cuz HE always rebuked HIS disciples for that) , keep believing GOD for what you're asking for and watch HIM meet you at the level of YOUR expectations. 
luv y'all


----------



## naturaline

please pray for my family as my Grandad died two nights ago. wer all in shock. we are a praying family and i believe your prayers will truely help.

thank you
xx


----------



## DreamLife

Thank you so much for praying for me. I will keep everyone on this thread in my prayers as well.


----------



## amara11

med school! please pray for me while I make it through medical school! Thanks
amara


----------



## thiccknlong

I prayed for  you sista...in the name of jesus amen


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

please pray for my piece of mind.

Thank you


----------



## KansasHalo

Please pray for me.  My situation in a nutshell is this - I'm upset with God and I hate feeling this way because its a contradiction in terms for me because I don't understand how I can feel this way about Him when He means the world to me.  I know my provisions and purpose come from Him, but there is one area of my life that it seems like God isn't working in - at all.  And its this area that is causing resentment to grow and fester in me towards God and I don't like it.  I KNOW better...I KNOW God loves me and has my best interest at heart, but still....

Anyway, I feel like I'm rambling now....but thanks in advance for your prayers and God bless.


----------



## God'schild

Pray for me as I take my Nclex exam for my RN license Monday. It has been a long journey and I praise God daily and for healing for my husband who is recovering from neck surgery.


----------



## MzLady78

I really need some closure this situation with my ex and our old landlady. My mind is tired, my body is tired and I just need things to work out in my favor and be done with so that I can move on for good.


----------



## God'schild

Praise God I passed my test. I am officially a registered nurse 
God is so good and I thank you all for your prayers. 
Be Blessed And Be A Blessing.


----------



## crlsweetie912

God'schild said:
			
		

> Praise God I passed my test. I am officially a registered nurse
> God is so good and I thank you all for your prayers.
> Be Blessed And Be A Blessing.


 
Congratulations!  Such an accomplishment. God is truly great!!!!


----------



## destiny30

Congrats on being a Registered Nurse.  Keep me in your prayers as I prepare to take the Praxis II test for my Ed. Leadership certification.  I can't receive my degree until I pass the test.  The test is April 28.  Please pray that I will pass the praxis exam on the first attempt. The test is very expensive.


----------



## missvi

Please pray for me in all parts of my life. I need it!


----------



## victorious

Please pray for my teen daughter and her submission to God's will for her life. She's going through troublesome  times and needs His guidance.

Thank you so much for agreeing with me in prayer!


----------



## Tenejita10473

I am not too sure If I believe in God...I am not saying I don't...I guess you could say I am searching.....But I know many people are sure and strong in their faith, so I feel their prayers will be heard more than my own....So please if you are please pray for my father is very sick...he has diabetees, heart problems, needs a kidney transplant,...and my mom also who lost her mother about 3 years ago and who takes care of me and my dad....thank you, your thoughts and prayers are appreciated


----------



## seeminglysweet

Please pray for me in my search for my "voice" and my purpose.

Please also pray for the health of all of those family members and friends around me.


----------



## Ms Red

Please pray for my relocation, if that is God's will
Please pray for my boyfriend and his spiritual search
Please pray for my mom and that I will see her soon


----------



## lvmyhur

Please pray for my sister (Pamela).  She is very ill and currently in the ICU unit in the hospital.  She has cancer and a blood clot in her left leg.  Please pray that she be healed.  Thank you!


----------



## Dee_33

Please pray for my son; he takes his TAKS test tomorrow and has to pass in order to graduate in May.  Also please pray for me to find some peace and happiness in my life.  And please pray for my sister, she's going through a true test of faith right now.

Thank you all


----------



## BabyImaStarr

Please pray for me ladies.  I am up for a promotion and I really want it.


----------



## seeminglysweet

Please pray for me to prepare for and pass my comp. exam monday for my master's degree.


----------



## Precious_1

Please pray for me that i can get past my feelings for my ex-boyfriend who seems to have such a hold on me, leading me to be depressed some days.  I have prayed about this, and i know god hears me but, maybe i need more help.


----------



## klb120475

Precious_1 said:
			
		

> Please pray for me that i can get past my feelings for my ex-boyfriend who seems to have such a hold on me, leading me to be depressed some days. I have prayed about this, and i know god hears me but, maybe i need more help.


 

Lord we thank you, that your eyes are opened and your ears are attentative to Precious_1's prayers. We thank you that no weapon formed against Precious shall prosper! With boldness we bind the spirit of depression....We replace it with Joy, and Peace that surpasses all understanding in the mighty name of Jesus!! Lord we thank you Father, that the soul tie between Precious and her ex has been broken! In Jesus mighty name we pray! Amen, Amen.


----------



## gummibear1

Please pray for me and my family.  My family seems so dysfunctional right now.  My brother is a senior in H.S.  He is _supposed _to graduate in a month but due to his excessive absences he may end up not graduating.  My mother is so frustrated with his irresponsibility that she "doesn't care if he graduates or not".  I am the person stuck in the middle having to encourage my brother to finish high school so he can attend college, and giving my mother hope that he can still graduate. On top of his trauncy from school, my brother who will be 18 next week, has been from job-to job since last year.  He has a very careless view about life in general and will quit a job because he would rather hang out with his friends.  While my mother has never required any of us to work, my brother become excessively lazy when he decides he doesn't feel like having a job.  Please pray that he learns more responsibility and he becomes more serious-minded when it comes to his education.  I feel that he may have some self-esteem issues as well.  I am also dealing with my older sister being on drugs and living a with friends who are bad influences.  I have been praying for her for about a year now, and things will get better for a while, but then she'll go right back to square 1.  The Lord recently spoke to me though and told me in June, her life will be better.
Nonetheless, it hurts to see my family so torn.  I feel so alone sometimes.  I just graduated from college not too long ago and I would like for both my sister and my brother to get thier lives together.   I feel like maybe there is a curse on my family or something.  My mom has been living with a man for 9 years now and they weren't married.  He isn't a christian but my mother is a very strong believer, yet she refuses to obey God when it comes to her relationship.  If this has caused some sort of "curse" on my family I ask for Jesus to bind it and rebuke it. They are finally getting married in June, but I don't know if this is who God intends for her to be with.  Please pray for us.  There is so much going on in my life right now and I just need peace of mind.  Thank you.


----------



## tweezer6

gummibear1 hang in there. Congratulations on your graduation from college! 

I will stand in agreement with you that:
1. Your brother is a righteous man of God and his steps are ordered by the Lord. 
2. Your mother sees clearly Gods will for her life.
3. Your sister is set free from the bondage of sin and addiction.
4. That the joy of the Lord continues to be your strength and that you have the peace of God that surpasses all understanding.

I can tell you are a prayerful individual. Keep interceding and confessing on your family's behalf. The prayers of the righteous....

God Bless.


----------



## Naijaqueen

Pls pray for me, I've a very important appt comng up, and I'd like to ask for God's favor so that the right decision is made!

I also met a special person and would like God to direct our paths.


----------



## SVT

Today I will most likely find out what my manager is going to do about my recent debacle. This job is the most stressful I've ever had. The money has helped pay down my debts tremendously but my neck is on the line EVERYDAY.  

I appreciate any prayers.

Thanks.


----------



## gummibear1

Thank you ladies for your prayers and encouragement.  God has really been working on my situation.  My sister and I have been in communication pretty frequently during the past few days.  At times I feel discouraged after we talk because she continues to justify living on foodstamps, being unemployed, and living with different friends as a "comfortable way to live".  I know that in reality she is really unhappy with her situation but trying to convince me otherwise.  Please pray for me that I can be strong and continue to encourage her to better her life.  Sometimes I think "what's the use?" she's always going to do what she wants to do.  But I have faith that she can change if she accepts God into her life..with Him all things are possible.


----------



## tffy2004

Well I have a request for my husband, He is 24 years old and all his life he has been "conditioned" and told an groomed to play football in the NFL and thats all he has ever wanted to do. Well after we got married and moved to s. Dakota from Texas, then to Nebraska and now in N. Dakota in search of a school he is comfortable playing at. One day he was at practice and he all of a sudden got sick and was vomitting and stuff and he came home got a back rub and went to bed. The next morning when he woke up he didn't have the desire to play football anymore. About a week later he told me that he didnt have the desire anymore. He was hoping he would wake up an the desire would be there but it wasn't. He said that he was afraid to tell me at first because he thought I would be upset. But I wasn't upset I thought I should be but I wasn't at all.

He and I both are plagued with the disappointment that people we know who aren't even trying to live right are getting ahead of us and are making it to the NFL. We are happy for them but, we question God about why is it that its so easy for them to get there and we are always getting sidetracked.

Basically we just need some clarification from God as to what direction we need to go in. Right now my husband has a good job at a local shoe store but he doesn't want to do that for the rest of his life. He NEEDS to hear from GOD. He needs to know the next step to take. He told me last night in bed that he feels he is a failure because we came this far after living in all of these places and its like we have nothing to show for it. He doesn't desire football like he use to  but he wants that desire back and he doesn't want to work a 9-5.

We just need GOD to direct us where we need to go. Its like a waiting game now. We did all this moving around and now we are here up north and we don't know what to do next now that he doesn't want to do the NFL thing. He said if the desire came back he would do it but he just doesn't want to waste anytime in going after what is for him because we have two children who are 2 years old.

Please Pray..........


----------



## Naijaqueen

I pray for you ladies, I encourage u to hold ur faith, remember 1 Peter 5:7, cast your burdens onto him for He cares for you. I pray for you like I pray for my self that the Lords feels you with His love and spiritual wisdom to give you the vision to see what He wants you to see. 
Remember Mark 11:24

Know give Him all the glory and praise, magnify His holy name, plead the blood of Jesus over your lives. He is worthy of all praise, lift Him up high above so that the world may see of His goodness.


----------



## pattycake0701

Good evening ladies...this is my first post in this area of the forum.  I do request prayer for my beautiful little son.  He will 3 next month and is non verbal.   Yesterday, we had an evaluation with the school district's preschool program and several of the staff stated that he has signs of autism.  He also has an early intervention specialist that believes he is on the spectrum.  Both his father and I suspected this for a while (I have experience with working with individuals with autism as well as other disabilities).  

I need help coping with this.  I tear up everytime I think of it.  I'm aware that some autistic people are able intergrate appropriately into the world with intervention but in the back of my mind, I think of all of the autistic adults I work with who need intense assistance throughout the day.  I'm also very aware of how cruel the world is and I don't want my baby to be picked on due to diagnosis.  

I will continue fighting for him until the day I die.  I will never give up.  I pray for him continuously.  I do research on treatment of autistic symptoms daily.  I just need to be able to deal with this with out breaking down and I want my child to be able to integrate into the world and to be rid of his symptoms.  I do believe with prayer this is possible (I'm a living a breathing miracle).

Thank you for allowing me to tell my story.


----------



## ccbjc

Hi, I would like to request a prayer for my family and I.  Our grandmother passed at 12:34am 5/18/07 and we are all feeling hurt of course.  She was a wonderful woman who raised eleven children on her own and countless grand and great grand children.  We know she has went to live with the lord and saddened that she had to leave us.  We were blessed to spend her last birthday with her on mothers day (We had a party for her)  She had a stroke in December and didnt get well afterwards.  But I dont want to write a book here so I am here to request a prayer for our family to go on and make her proud of us and for us to be able to have a peaceful service for her and cry tears of joy for her that she has went on to a better place.
Thanks


----------



## whosthatgurl

As many of y'all know, I deal with problems with my family. But I'm trying to get through this, and start taking care of myself.

I'm asking for prayer for me, and for the means to help me get through school this summer, and next year, since I will be on my own.

*I'm also sending out prayers for everyone on this thread*


----------



## thegirltolove

I just need prayer for me right now. I find that I am so frustrated with everything around me. My emotions have been turning flips and I feel this loneliness thing kicking in BIG time.

 I try to talk to other saints about these things and all that I get is "Awww, girl you will be alright." or "with the way that you love the Lord, I know that everything is gonna be fine" or my favorite "Why is it that when others have issues, you always have an answer, but when it comes to you, you don't seem to?" 

I just need someone to listen and understand that yes, I am saved, but I am going through.....I am having a battle with my mind. Please pray for me....please. God bless you all.


----------



## tweezer6

thegirltolove: 

I am definitely praying for you. And I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I avoid even telling people about my issues, because they are so used to coming to me for advice, they're almost baffled to hear that I too have moments of weakness.

There are two scriptures that I confess during times like yours:

"I have the mind of Christ and the peace of God that surpasses all understanding".

AND

 "This is but a light affliction, which is but for a moment, and is working a far greater and eternal weight of glory; I will not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seenâ€“ for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal." 2 Cor. 4:17, 18

You already know that the battle is spiritual and satan is attacking your mind. So break out your spiritual aresenal girlfriend--the word--prayer--confession--faith. Resist him and he will flee. Even though the things you see in the natural are negative--Speak the word. The devil is a liar. God's word is the truth. 

You have power to tread on serpents, scorpions, and all manner of evil in the earth, and NOTHING shall by any means hurt you!!!

Satan may try to bring you down, but he is already defeated. Now sock it to him!


----------



## thegirltolove

tweezer6 said:
			
		

> thegirltolove:
> 
> I am definitely praying for you. And I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I avoid even telling people about my issues, because they are so used to coming to me for advice, they're almost baffled to hear that I too have moments of weakness.
> 
> There are two scriptures that I confess during times like yours:
> 
> "I have the mind of Christ and the peace of God that surpasses all understanding".
> 
> AND
> 
> "This is but a light affliction, which is but for a moment, and is working a far greater and eternal weight of glory; I will not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seenâ€“ for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal." 2 Cor. 4:17, 18
> 
> You already know that the battle is spiritual and satan is attacking your mind. So break out your spiritual aresenal girlfriend--the word--prayer--confession--faith. Resist him and he will flee. Even though the things you see in the natural are negative--Speak the word. The devil is a liar. God's word is the truth.
> 
> You have power to tread on serpents, scorpions, and all manner of evil in the earth, and NOTHING shall by any means hurt you!!!
> 
> Satan may try to bring you down, but he is already defeated. Now sock it to him!



 Thank you so much Tweezer6. It becomes bothersome when folks always come to me, and for whatever reason, the Lord will use me to give them a word....but who do I go to? I guess you just answered that question girl. I need to go to the Lord, the Word and the Spirit that dwells within me!!!! Girl, thank you so much. I am about to go get down on some prayer RIGHT NOW!!!! God bless you sis!


----------



## mzhotniz86

please pray for me. lately  a few stressing situations have popped up and I am confused as to what decisions to make and when to make them. i pray to god for answers , but i still debate on whether the answer im getting  is from him or not.just today , i was riding through my job's center and swerved out of the lane, hit the sidewalk and busted my tire and rim. this is taking place not even a week after i caught a flat from a nail and had to get another tire replaced. now , i am going to have to spend more money that i dont really have to get a complete wheel. i dont know what is going on and i am nervous that he is trying to tell me something. like he is trying to focus my attention on something , but i dont know what . i was ok , no injuries or anything , but the two incidences are too close together. this has never happened to me before in the past so why now? right now i have been looking for another place to live, and i am supposed to meet this lady tonight to look at her house. do you think maybe he is saying that i should wait?  i just need prayer for mental and physical strength and WISDOM too. too many distractions. maybe i am being impatient about this whole moving out thing. please pray for me.


----------



## klb120475

mzhotniz86 said:
			
		

> please pray for me. lately a few stressing situations have popped up and I am confused as to what decisions to make and when to make them. i pray to god for answers , but i still debate on whether the answer im getting is from him or not.just today , i was riding through my job's center and swerved out of the lane, hit the sidewalk and busted my tire and rim. this is taking place not even a week after i caught a flat from a nail and had to get another tire replaced. now , i am going to have to spend more money that i dont really have to get a complete wheel. i dont know what is going on and i am nervous that he is trying to tell me something. like he is trying to focus my attention on something , but i dont know what . i was ok , no injuries or anything , but the two incidences are too close together. this has never happened to me before in the past so why now? right now i have been looking for another place to live, and i am supposed to meet this lady tonight to look at her house. do you think maybe he is saying that i should wait? i just need prayer for mental and physical strength and WISDOM too. too many distractions. maybe i am being impatient about this whole moving out thing. please pray for me.


 
I'm going to be praying for clarity in every area of your life...


----------



## mzhotniz86

klb120475 said:
			
		

> I'm going to be praying for clarity in every area of your life...


 
thank you


----------



## tweezer6

Hang in there. Just keep praying. IMHO, God doesn't cause bad things to happen to us in order to get our attention. 

IMO, the accident had nothing to do with God. But, the fact that you did not get hurt-had everything to do with God. He's always with you.

Just be sure that your finances are ready for the move you're about to make. If car repairs are causing financial stress, maybe a move isn't a good idea just yet. But only you (with God's guideance) can make that decision.

Be blessed. I'm praying for you.


----------



## mzhotniz86

tweezer6 said:
			
		

> Hang in there. Just keep praying. IMHO, God doesn't cause bad things to happen to us in order to get our attention.
> 
> IMO, the accident had nothing to do with God. But, the fact that you did not get hurt-had everything to do with God. He's always with you.
> 
> Just be sure that your finances are ready for the move you're about to make. If car repairs are causing financial stress, maybe a move isn't a good idea just yet. But only you (with God's guideance) can make that decision.
> 
> Be blessed. I'm praying for you.


 
thank you. and that makes sense. i dont think im quite ready financially and i dont know what else might be wrong with the car. im saving up a little bit at a time , so maybe that is what he wants me to do until it is really time for me to go. thank you all


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

Please keep me in your prayers. I am going through some issues at school and with one of my classes that may prevent me from continuing law school. I feel hurt, alone, confused and scared and like a failure. i need strength, faith and anything else that may be helpful. i just don't know what to do.


----------



## mzhotniz86

Jessica Rabbit said:
			
		

> Please keep me in your prayers. I am going through some issues at school and with one of my classes that may prevent me from continuing law school. I feel hurt, alone, confused and scared and like a failure. i need strength, faith and anything else that may be helpful. i just don't know what to do.


 
(Isaiah 41:10): Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.  


Remember that. and remember that God will be with you in your greatest time of need. Pray for peace of mind and positive thoughts , WISDOM , and mental strength. I will be praying for you    I just went through something last week and this week has been a complete 360!  I feel like a burden has been lifted off my shoulders and it was all because i needed a moment to set down and clear my thoughts and have a talk with God and practice PATIENCE. And im sure you've heard of this prayer ,but if not , read it over and keep it on your heart. I remember this whenever i get scared or dont know what to do: 



The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
he leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the
paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the
shadow of death; I will *fear no evil*: for thou
art with me; thy rod and thy staff they
comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the
presence of mine enemies: thou anointest
my head with oil; *my cup runneth over*.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all
the days of my life; and I will dwell in the
house of the Lord for ever.
psalm 23 - bible - psalm of david


​


Ill be praying for you too, just like othere have done for me.


----------



## tweezer6

Don't feel like a failure. The fact that you are attending law school tells me that you are an intelligent, driven, focused, and hard-working individual. You are successful. Things seem bad right now, but this too shall pass. Remember, when you can do nothing else, just stand still. 

Whenever doors close, expect God to open the windows (of heaven). I'll be praying for you.


----------



## NessaNessa

Jessica Rabbit said:
			
		

> Please keep me in your prayers. I am going through some issues at school and with one of my classes that may prevent me from continuing law school. I feel hurt, alone, confused and scared and like a failure. i need strength, faith and anything else that may be helpful. i just don't know what to do.



You are in my prayers. Pray and know that God is there for you.  Whenever a troubling thought may come to mind, stop it in its track and PRAY!!!  I have been in very stressful moments when I was in school and only God helped me through it...literally!!!  He bought me through all my troubles and he will do the same for you   Faith works!!!


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

Thanks ladies. I'm hitting what I feel like is rock bottom. I may not be able to stay in school. I have to talk to my professor who doesn't really budge and if that doesn't work, I have to file an appeal to stay in school. Mooney is running EXTREMELY low and I don't know where it's going to come from. I applied for more loan money from school but have not heard back yet. I don't want to tell too many people what's going on. I don't understand just how to "Let go and let God."


----------



## klb120475

Jessica Rabbit said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies. I'm hitting what I feel like is rock bottom. I may not be able to stay in school. I have to talk to my professor who doesn't really budge and if that doesn't work, I have to file an appeal to stay in school. Mooney is running EXTREMELY low and I don't know where it's going to come from. I applied for more loan money from school but have not heard back yet. I don't want to tell too many people what's going on. I don't understand just how to "Let go and let God."


 

I'm praying for you sweetie....


----------



## foxxymami

Pray for my SO please ladies.  He has been trying to find a steady job with good benefits, etc. for a year now since he's graduated college.  It's been a hard struggle and he's felt confusion about the direction of his life since he hadn't been able to get a FT job.  

1.  On Friday afternoon he has a promising interview for a job he really is interested in.  Pray for him to do well.

2.  Pray for him to hear a word from God so that he can eliminate the confusion about his path.  

3.  And finally, pray that God will speak to us regarding our future together (we're long-distance and struggling with it).


Bless you


----------



## Culebra

Please pray for a close friend of mine. He has recently gotten involved with the wrong people and I fear for his life. I know what happens to him is a result of whatever actions he has taken or may take but I ask that you please pray that he is kept safe and turns away from the negative people and influences in his life. That he is led to a place or people that can help him turn his life around for the better.

Thank you.


----------



## Naijaqueen

Jessica Rabbit said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies. I'm hitting what I feel like is rock bottom. I may not be able to stay in school. I have to talk to my professor who doesn't really budge and if that doesn't work, I have to file an appeal to stay in school. Mooney is running EXTREMELY low and I don't know where it's going to come from. I applied for more loan money from school but have not heard back yet. I don't want to tell too many people what's going on. I don't understand just how to "Let go and let God."



stop asking God for money, He has already given it to you! Claim it! He has given you the gold, silver and cattle on a thousand hills! He wants you to claim it, you have the power too, remember greater is He that is in you, than He that is in the World. The power of God is great, remember He created the Heavens and earth and all that is in it, the same power that performs miracles, raised people from the dead, "let there be, and there was". Claim it, tell the devil to take his hands off your money, that it is your inheritance in Christ, Abraham's blessings are yours! Spiritual, physical and financial! Godliness is profitable, Christ became poor, so that we would be rich! Claim it, and keep your focus on Him, worship and praise Him, because it'll start dropping down in His own special way. Now isnt the time for faith and confidence to run low, now is time to remember He is a God of comfort and love, the great Provider. He shall supply ALL your needs according to His riches in glory!


----------



## Naijaqueen

nandino05 said:
			
		

> Please pray for a close friend of mine. He has recently gotten involved with the wrong people and I fear for his life. I know what happens to him is a result of whatever actions he has taken or may take but I ask that you please pray that he is kept safe and turns away from the negative people and influences in his life. That he is led to a place or people that can help him turn his life around for the better.
> 
> Thank you.



I pray this prayer of agreement with you. I bind the devil, and claim his soul for salvation! In the name of Jesus, I claim victory, that God may use his life to bring glory His name. All authority on Heaven and earth belong to the Lord, and that mighty Power in the name of Jesus, to take control, I claim his soul now for the Lord, I claim victory because it is written. The Word of God remains true, praise Him from whom all blessings flow.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Good Morning Ladies:
I have been under attack for quite some time now.  Children having MAJOR troubles at school (but we made it through the year), financial, health, health of my son.  Please pray for me and my family because I feel as if I am sinking into depression.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## madamdot

Please pray for me. My husband and I are moving to Orlando where I have to find a new job. I dont know what to do. I want something I enjoy but I have tons of student loans. I know God will send a fantastic new job my way.

Please pray for my health. I have been very sick in the last few years. Culminating in finding out that my pancreas, intestines and thyroid are not working well. Please pray that God restore my health and help me to lose all the weight I have gained (15 -20lbs) and regain all the energy I have lost due to this illness.

Thank you ladies for praying for me.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes

Hi Ladies,
Please pray for my mom.  She had a rare condition where she had a leakage in her spinal chord, this affected her eyesight and now she has double vision and her eyes are crossed.  The doctors were able to plug the hole in her spinal chord but her eyes are still crossed.  She is sinking into depression b/c she thought they would have fixed themselves by now. (It's been a week) Please pray that her eyes will be restored to what they were previously and pray that God will also restore her mind and spirit.  Thanks


----------



## klb120475

shaffawn said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> Please pray for my mom. She had a rare condition where she had a leakage in her spinal chord, this affected her eyesight and now she has double vision and her eyes are crossed. The doctors were able to plug the hole in her spinal chord but her eyes are still crossed. She is sinking into depression b/c she thought they would have fixed themselves by now. (It's been a week) Please pray that her eyes will be restored to what they were previously and pray that God will also restore her mind and spirit. Thanks


 

I'm praying healing for your mom...in Jesus name.


----------



## thegirltolove

Me too Sis. I am praying for your family.


----------



## Naiema1

_Hello All,_

_I have been on this site for about a year, and this is my first posting. I am in need of prayer. I have been through so much in my life, and I feel that it is time for me to finally have peace and happiness in my life. I grew up in a church family, but as I have gotten older I have somewhat drifted away from the church. But now I'm 26 years old and I have been blessed with a very good job overseas, but I'm needing God's presence in my life more and more each day. I'm 26 years old, and I'm waiting patiently for my lifetime partner, because the man that I am involved with now I feel like we are not meant to be. We argue constantly and we are just not on the same level. He's been married before and has a child, and I don't have any yet. And I have been dealing with him for 3 1/2 years and I feel it's not going anywhere. I'm very insecure in this relationship and I don't trust him. We started going to bible study together and he would go in and come the same before he went in. He knows the bible and knows right from wrong, but still wants to try and pressure me to fornicate, which I have in the past, but I'm trying to walk a different path. I'm trying to be that Proverbs 31 Woman. But I also want a God fearing man that will minister to me. I'm sorry for babbling on and on. I just need prayer to get rid of the negativity in my life, I need to know my self worth and to love myself. I want to be a good Wife and Mother to my future Husband and child that I will bear. I just feel that it is not my time yet, and I have preparations to do first. I need to know who I am in the Lord. Just pray for me please all. And please pray for my family and the innocent people that are being hurt, abused and killed all over the world. Thanks for listening!_

_NaiNai_


----------



## klb120475

Naiema1 said:
			
		

> _Hello All,_
> 
> _I have been on this site for about a year, and this is my first posting. I am in need of prayer. I have been through so much in my life, and I feel that it is time for me to finally have peace and happiness in my life. I grew up in a church family, but as I have gotten older I have somewhat drifted away from the church. But now I'm 26 years old and I have been blessed with a very good job overseas, but I'm needing God's presence in my life more and more each day. I'm 26 years old, and I'm waiting patiently for my lifetime partner, because the man that I am involved with now I feel like we are not meant to be. We argue constantly and we are just not on the same level. He's been married before and has a child, and I don't have any yet. And I have been dealing with him for 3 1/2 years and I feel it's not going anywhere. I'm very insecure in this relationship and I don't trust him. We started going to bible study together and he would go in and come the same before he went in. He knows the bible and knows right from wrong, but still wants to try and pressure me to fornicate, which I have in the past, but I'm trying to walk a different path. I'm trying to be that Proverbs 31 Woman. But I also want a God fearing man that will minister to me. I'm sorry for babbling on and on. I just need prayer to get rid of the negativity in my life, I need to know my self worth and to love myself. I want to be a good Wife and Mother to my future Husband and child that I will bear. I just feel that it is not my time yet, and I have preparations to do first. I need to know who I am in the Lord. Just pray for me please all. And please pray for my family and the innocent people that are being hurt, abused and killed all over the world. Thanks for listening!_
> 
> _NaiNai_


 
I'm praying for you NaiNai....


----------



## tweezer6

Father please bless NaiNai. She has a desire to be a Proverbs 31 woman. And because her heart's desire is in line with your word, we know that you will bless her. So I stand in agreement with her that she has the strength and the power to overcome every obstacle she is faced with; all hinderances from her success are removed; and the blessed future, you have in store for her, is manifested. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## Naiema1

THANK YOU LADIES, SO MUCH!


----------



## luv04

Ladies please pray for me, lately i feel like i need to be stronger in my faith in God. I am praying and would like to send in a prayer request to you all that God will continue to reassure my faith in my mental and physical health.Also that i would have faith in God and not to worry about my mental and physical health. I would also like to pray for my family because right now i think they need to have prayer upon them.I will continue to pray to God about your prayers here on the board.God BLess


----------



## tweezer6

"Lord bless our sister with the mind of Christ and the peace of God that surpasses all understanding. We thank you Lord that she has a spirit of power, love, and a sound mind. Holy Spirit, guide her and comfort her in her time of need, reminding her that she is never alone. Bless her family and cover them with your Grace. Thanks be to God for the victory she receives through our Lord Jesus Christ! Amen."

Remember God loves you, and He is mindful of you!
Be blessed!


----------



## golden bronze

*I really need some strong prayer warriors*

I ask you to be in prayer for me, Ladies. I have a prayer and testomony. 

I feel God has placed a calling on my life.It was around the time I graduated from college that my grandmother got sick, and I helped take care of her. After years of being a non church going Christian, I felt God convicting me and leading me to a deeper walk with Him. I started attending church with her, and have been doing so for the last six years since she died. 

A few years ago after I graduated from college I started doing all the normal things people do to find out where their life is going. I got a job, and I started to move up as a professional. I met many powerful people, and God used me to do some awesome things. I thought I found the man I would marry., I bought a house. I put aside my "silly" dreams of writing, poetry, plays and music. "Wise" people advised me that they were just hobbies. I was depressed in my profession because as much as I tried to help eople amid the lies of politics, I knew Jesus was the real answer...we were at best playing doctor. To add insult to injury, my family (some of them) rejected my chosen profession and openly ridiculed my desire to hel others. 

I had a horrible feeling that I was drowning in my own life. That's when I met a sister best friend who literally is my other half. You know how there are people you are just supposed to know? She was going through her own struggles at the time. She was also, literally a musical genius. We both knew God had called us to do something creative, but we both were so wrapped in our own struggles that we did not obey. Boy, God will make you obey.

Within three years I my job (boss lost an election), my boyfriend, (found out he was cheating on me & dumping me.), and my house due to the subprime mortgage crash. I have never felt so attacked. My biological sister became ill, and still is. My friend got ill and separated. 

Ironically, God has removed everything I said was stopping me from doing what He asked except my fear of stepping out on faith. 

Since Lent I have been fasting and praying with my best friend/sister because he has called us to begin a ministry that bridges the gap between church and community through the arts. God did a miracle. My sister/bestfriend was sick with a horrible infection that threatened her life...she was miraculously healed after singing at a church service. God made a way for us to rent a house together that my mother was struggling to find a tenant for. God then started opening the door for some doors for us to do the impossible. We bgan to get calls ....from literacy programs, conferences, concerts, juvenile halls to do workshops. We offered our gifts in love asking nothing, and just when we so broke we couldn't stand it an unepected check would come in the mail...a love token. 

My sister friend and I started a free summer arts camp for adults and kids in the community. After a long day at work we'd head to church to teach music theory, dance, drama, and poetry. Most of the classes like that cost around $400, too much for many familes. We wanted the classes to be free. The way we figured it is that when Jesus fed the 5000, he said to the disciples not to send the hungry people away...he said "You feed them." The church often is feeding the stuffed. We don't evangelize anymore...we don't go to those who need not only to hear the word, but have their physical needs ministered to. Why send people into the world to learn something, when the world is not going to give them the message of salvation when we can do it as people of God?

It was hard. It hurt me that our pastor although he liked the idea of "looking good" was not supportive, because it wasn't his idea. Some members of other ministries felt we were "taking over" and not jump starting what they did, even though we tried to work with them. Others in the congregation were totally supportive. Some days I was so tired and broke I barely had enough to feed myself, and then there would be some needy young person who needed dinner, and I would get it for them, and try to speak a word of encouragement to them. 

At the end of the summer camp we put together a play, that was outstanding. The kids did so good. It was beuatiful to see them grow and develop over six weeks. We have plans to do more events...a men's deleverance service to benefit prison recovery projects...another play to help battered women, more workshops at juvenile hall. 

And like with anything God establishes, the devil attempts to distract and destroy. My sister and I had a difficult couple of months where other things have been placed to test our faith and our committment to what God has called us to do. I won't even go into how bad it got, but it was bad. I see those young people and I know God has sent us to help them. 

I just really need some serious prayer on this ministry. I don't know how I am going to make it. My every resource is exhausted--Emotionally, physically, and financially. I'm not perfect. I know I am am flawed, and sometimes I wonder why me? There are many more talented, and more connected, than me. But I know that God is a provider. I'd like to be able to be financially freed so that I can devote more time to it. I just want a pure heart, ladies. My prayer is that my heart would be humble, and that God will give me the wisdom and the faith to answer this call. My faith is that God would use us as vessels to deliver his word. My all is on the alter, and I am waiting on God to do the impossible. 

I didn't intend to go on this long, but I guess I just need to know that someone out there is standing in agreement with me.

Please pray for Jay and Mimi on all these things.


----------



## tweezer6

"Lord please bless Jay and Mimi with favor, wisdom, and grace to be successful in their ministry. Your word says that you have begun a good work in us and you are faithful to complete it. So we pray that this vision that you have placed in them is completely successful in Jesus name. 

Bless them with the provision they need to meet every need that comes up. Open doors and bring influential people across their path to bless them. We stand in agreement with them that no weapon formed shall prosper.

And everything they set their hand to shall succeed. We pray lives are blessed through their good works and that the Kingdom of God is glorified. In Jesus Name, Amen."

They that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength...


----------



## Mortons

I have been angry a lot lately. There is one possession that I am attempting to acquire, and it seems I will not get it. It is my fault I did not have it earlier, because I wasted money on things and people when I should have been thinking about myself. Please pray for me to get over this anger and to achieve this possession. Thanks you ladies.


----------



## sugaplum

Please pray for me ladies.  As you tell from my siggy I'm very sad.  

My family does not accept my BF.  We have made plans to get married.  I was praying with my cousin & my mom, afterwards, he told me that my spirit told him that my BF is not the one for me.   He also told me that before the year is over my BF will be gone and the "one" that God will send me will also be in my life before the year is over.  My cousin also stated that the "one" will be between the ages of 32-35 years old, he is a church member and a member of the choir, has a job and a car.  My mother was there and she stated that everything my cousin says always comes to pass.  My cousin also said that I will become a minister.

I guess I'm asking for prayer for clarity and to be relieved of my depression.  School, work and my car are giving me problems and it just seems like I can't carry all this burden on me.  

Thank you and God Bless you all.


----------



## missvi

Please pray for my Education, Health, my Family and Personal relationships, my Financials and a peace for mind.


----------



## thegirltolove

missvi said:


> Please pray for my Education, Health, my Family and Personal relationships, my Financials and a peace for mind.


 

 I am in the need of the same prayer ya'll. I have recently come to the conclusion that all of those other things will come into subjection the more power I obtain in God. I am just seeking the power to change my atmosphere. All of these same things have recently been a burden for me too. Let's pray for each other.


----------



## indigodiva

Hello Ladies,

I've had my heartbroken and it hurts so bad. I've been praying and trying to cope, but this still hurts. I am constantly having to pop in my J. Moss cd to uplift my spirit, b/c even though the song says "Don't pray and worry" My heart has not healed yet. This is my first time dealing with this type of thing and I would really appreciate it if somebody would intercede on my behalf. I shouldn't have put a man before God, but when you love somebody too much that can happen. I'm waiting for God to mend my heart and set my emotions on the right track, so pray for my patience. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with emotional, and I feel like its killing me inside.


----------



## thegirltolove

indigodiva said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've had my heartbroken and it hurts so bad. I've been praying and trying to cope, but this still hurts. I am constantly having to pop in my J. Moss cd to uplift my spirit, b/c even though the song says "Don't pray and worry" My heart has not healed yet. This is my first time dealing with this type of thing and I would really appreciate it if somebody would intercede on my behalf. I shouldn't have put a man before God, but when you love somebody too much that can happen. I'm waiting for God to mend my heart and set my emotions on the right track, so pray for my patience. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with emotional, and I feel like its killing me inside.


 
 Ooooo girl!!! I know what you mean. I have been there. Trust me!!! I will be praying sis.


----------



## chinadoll

thegirltolove said:


> I am in the need of the same prayer ya'll. I have recently come to the conclusion that all of those other things will come into subjection the more power I obtain in God. I am just seeking the power to change my atmosphere. All of these same things have recently been a burden for me too. Let's pray for each other.


 
I'm in th same boat as you and Missvi. We will get through this.


----------



## mscocoface

Hi Ladies I have a prayer request.

My husband has interviews in the coming weeks for 4 positions.  Please pray that God's will be done in determining where he should be hired with regards to these positions.

We do our best to strive for His will in our lives which is major in regards to our faith, but we know what God does for us is waaaaaay better than anything we would think or determine.

Thank you all so much in advance.  God Bless you all!


----------



## springbreeze

hello ladies  
will you pls stand in agreement with me and my husband for direction and guidance for our family, we want to move back to our home state.     

 but  we want to make sure it's God's will and not just our desire to make this move
 pls pray for the Father to reveal to us with clearity nothing missing nothing broken if this move will be a blessing for our family or not.

  thank you and may God bless you!


----------



## golden bronze

*provision*

I ask that you ladies pray for me. I am still in the process of trying to recover after a foreclosure. I ask that you pray God's will and God's provision in my life. I ask for a pure heart Lord and a right spirit. I ask that the Lord forgive me for anything that I have done or said or thought that is not like Him. I ask that God show me what he has for me to do in his ministry.

I pray for Vickie who is suffering from agoraphobia. Release her. Erica who is suffering from anorexia. Release her. Jay who is discerning her purpose. Release her. Melvin who is struggling with addiction. Release him. Fran who is suffering with addiction. Release her. 

Let the annointing flow. Touch Father, with your spirit of love and truth.


----------



## thegirltolove

Ok ladies, 

The time has come for me to return to Iraq. This will be my 3rd time there, and I know that it is in Him will. I just ask you all to pray that I be strong and that I remain focused on Him and His will for this deployment. I discussed this deployment in another thread. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150281

I just know that there are some things that God wants to do with me while there. I am leaving out tomorrow and I just want to make sure that I "get it right" you know? So, I guess I need prayer for strength, focus, protection, spiritual sensitivity, and a heart to endure.

 I thank you ladies for all of the encouragement that you have given me. God bless you and I will be back soon.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ladies:
I ask with a heavy heart that you pray for my hometown, the City of Baltimore.  Our murder rate is very high (222) for this point in the year.  And two murders occurred yesterday only blocks from my mother and sister's home.  This situation must stop.  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah

Ladies,

Can you please pray for more opportunities with my agency. I'm a presenter for Cadillac and I would like an increase in my day rate and more shows.


----------



## thegirltolove

Ok ladies, I am in Baghdad now and so HELP me, the enemy is trying to attack my mind ALREADY!!!! He is trying to distract me left and right. He is trying to frustrate me and I think he is even trying to depress me. I need your prayers now more than ever. Please pray that God continues to keep, strengthen and encourage my heart. Thank you so much ladies. Be blessed...


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> Ok ladies, I am in Baghdad now and so HELP me, the enemy is trying to attack my mind ALREADY!!!! He is trying to distract me left and right. He is trying to frustrate me and I think he is even trying to depress me. I need your prayers now more than ever. Please pray that God continues to keep, strengthen and encourage my heart. Thank you so much ladies. Be blessed...


Hey Little Sister...  We love you.  I won't say to you 'keep up the faith', for you know this.  What you need more is knowing that you are not alone.  And that you are thought about and prayed for each and everyday. 

Hey, tell us about your beautiful hair?  Not too many PJ's there, are they? But you'll soon be home to start a whole new hair care regime and one that you can boast about for us to follow.  

I know it's not easy where you are.  Just know that you will not be abandoned.  No evil shall befall you; no harm will come near you.  Surely God will keep His word to you.  

_"I will be with you wherever you go and will bring you safely to this land as I promised."_

I love you, little sister.   Don't be scared anyhmore, okay? 

_:heart2:         :heart2:_


----------



## naughteegirl

I pray God will provide me with the right job at the right time. I pray He will not allow my situation/circumstances to distract me from the righteous path. I pray that He heals those who need healing. I pray that He continues to protect my loved ones who are so far from me physically but always on my mind and in my heart. I pray that God will dwell within me and be reflected in everything. I praise and thank God for everything..I trust that His way is the best way and I know He has never ever failed me so I will always always cling to him. I pray that He continues to dwell within me when things are confusing. I pray that God will help me stay focused on my studies now that I am close to the last hurdle. I bless the name of the Lord!!!!!!!


----------



## princezz

I Feel like alot of things are against me right now..the devil is a liar.. i rebuke all bad things in the mighty name of jesus, please sisters pray for me that nothing will trample my future successes and prospertiy!

please pray for me that whatever is trying to attack me, attack my spirit, attack my love for God, will not succeed, will be stopped!

thank u ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

princezz said:


> I Feel like alot of things are against me right now..the devil is a liar.. i rebuke all bad things in the mighty name of jesus, please sisters pray for me that nothing will trample my future successes and prospertiy!
> 
> please pray for me that whatever is trying to attack me, attack my spirit, attack my love for God, will not succeed, will be stopped!
> 
> thank u ladies.


The devil is such a liar and a defeated foe.  he is under your feet and all you have to do is put your weight upon him by trusting and waiting upon the Lord.  

Fear not, little one.  For God has not forsaken, neither has He forgotten you; neither His promises to you.  Get out the 'book' and number each promise made to you personally...not generally but personally.  Starting with "In the beginning...God.........

For God is right there reading and fulfilling everything that He ever created just for you.


----------



## Browndilocks

Please pray for me.  

I am removing myself from a long term relationship that has been hurting me for some months now.  I really love this person and have never felt this way about anyone.  Anyone. The problem is that I know that he isn't the man God has for me. If he is the one, then he's not right now anyway. God would have to touch and change his heart and his mind. I know so because I am hurting, we keep fighting and we strongly disagree on a matter that is too important to ignore. There is confusion and hostility between us, which is not of God.

I know what I have to, and have started to do, but I really don't want to do it. I'm kicking & screaming inside. I'm bursting into tears in the middle of my work day. I feel alone and rejected. I'm scared that if I completely walk away from him that it will really be the end of us.  I'm putting myself out there right now because I want deliverance.  The thought of being completely without him is scary but I know that I have to step away and I am willing to accept God's will.

Please pray for my strength and confidence in my situation and in the Lord.


----------



## laCriolla

as I pray for all of your requests, that God brings the problems to a swift halt, and grants you all Peace of the holy spirit

I ask that you pray for me today and my exams this week, next week and in december. I am feeling overwhelmed with everything and drowning in work. Please pray for me, too.


----------



## GoingBack

missvi said:


> Please pray for my Education, Health, my Family and Personal relationships, my Financials and a peace for mind.


I'm in need of the same prayer. Including my career.


----------



## shadylane21

I am in desperate need of some blessings in the form of a healthy baby girl. I am the mother of 3 handsome boys, but my husband and I are going to start trying for our girl next month. So please,please remember us in your prays. TY


----------



## thegirltolove

Browndilocks said:


> Please pray for me.
> 
> I am removing myself from a long term relationship that has been hurting me for some months now. I really love this person and have never felt this way about anyone. Anyone. The problem is that I know that he isn't the man God has for me. If he is the one, then he's not right now anyway. God would have to touch and change his heart and his mind. I know so because I am hurting, we keep fighting and we strongly disagree on a matter that is too important to ignore. There is confusion and hostility between us, which is not of God.
> 
> I know what I have to, and have started to do, but I really don't want to do it. I'm kicking & screaming inside. I'm bursting into tears in the middle of my work day. I feel alone and rejected. I'm scared that if I completely walk away from him that it will really be the end of us. I'm putting myself out there right now because I want deliverance. The thought of being completely without him is scary but I know that I have to step away and I am willing to accept God's will.
> 
> Please pray for my strength and confidence in my situation and in the Lord.


 
 I have been here..... I will pray for you right now. I know how difficult this can be... Trust me, I know sis. Be encouraged and go on a good fast and just stay before the Lord as much as you can. Try to get away from everyone and everything familiar to you and just be in God's presence for a few days (if you have the time). God will speak to you and guide you in this situation. I will go before Him right now on your behalf.


----------



## thegirltolove

shadylane21 said:


> I am in desperate need of some blessings in the form of a healthy baby girl. I am the mother of 3 handsome boys, but my husband and I are going to start trying for our girl next month. So please,please remember us in your prays. TY


 
 I am sending up a prayer now.....Be encouraged sis!


----------



## shadylane21

thegirltolove said:


> I am sending up a prayer now.....Be encouraged sis!


 
TY so very much!


----------



## DreamLife

Please keep me in your prayers. I have been having a pain in my side for a while now, and I haven't told anyone or gone to the doctor. I really don't know what it is but sometimes it wakes me up at night. I really need to go get it checked out, but I don't have time ...I know I know. Its really bothering me because I don't know what it is.


----------



## Jenaee

I need your prayers. I was just betrayed by a "friend". This friend went behind my back and started dating an ex who I still had feelings for. I forgive both him and her but it hurts. Please pray for me and my situation.


----------



## Shimmie

Jenaee said:


> I need your prayers. I was just betrayed by a "friend". This friend went behind my back and started dating an ex who I still had feelings for. I forgive both him and her but it hurts. Please pray for me and my situation.


I know that this is painful and I am so sorry that this happened to you.  I indeed prayer for you joy and peace in the Lord to abound and that you will no longer be in pain over this situation or the persons involved.  

God bless you; not just in words, but wherever you need it most.


----------



## Jenaee

Thank you Shimmie! I'm a lil quiet on the board but Im always encouraged by your posts.


----------



## naughteegirl

Please put me in your prayers I have two big events coming up that will impact my career and I really need Gods favor. I am trusting Him to be faithful as He always has been and I know that if it is His will my miraculous breakthroughs will come to pass very soon.


----------



## naughteegirl

Just want to add that I just said a prayer for you all too; stay encouraged and faithful in Christ. He is more than enough for us. God bless!


----------



## golden bronze

Please pray for my sister Jay who is going to see th cardiologist today at 3pm PST. Pray for healing and wellness. Pray for her son RA who is going through trouble with his dad. Pray that that relationship mends and RA can look up to his father.


----------



## missvi

missvi said:


> Please pray for my Education, Health, my Family and Personal relationships, my Financials and a peace for mind.


 

Thanks, to all who prayed for me.
I'm again asking if you can pray for my Education and Financials.


----------



## motherx2esq

Please pray for me to make the correct choices in life over the next couple of months.  I am fighting with a lot of choices right now and I want to make the right ones in God's eyes!  Thank you all!


----------



## Tracy_W

Please pray for my husband and me as we are trying to conceive our first child.  It is a huge step for us both and we definitely need the blessings of the Lord.

Thanks!


----------



## Lov3lyHair

Please pray for me I have lost my way.


----------



## trini_rican

Dolce_Dawn said:


> Everyone, pls pray for me. I find myself tangled in a huge ordeal that is truly demonic and I need it to be resolved quickly and in my favor. It involves some deceitful people who are not only lying against me, but are trying to confuse the situation w/a bunch of double talk and don't care one hill of beans about me AT ALL. I paid them for a service and they have yet to be accommodating about delivering on that service to my total satisfaction. So, this ordeal involves a large amt of money, too. All out of pocket.
> 
> So pls pray for me.


 
You are in my prayers.  I too have a similiar situation and just remember that ultimately the decision is God's not man's.  Pray and believe what you pray - no matter what's going on around you keep your eyes on God.


----------



## Sui Topi

I have one as well. My husband while we were dating was the person that brought me to taking Christ seriously. He comes from a 7th day Adventist family and I feel that I am finally starting to grow with God's help a christian character. We have a son, and we live across the street from my family. My family is, as I was also, those kind of people who claim christianity when it suits them and reject it when it's not exactly encouraging them in their choice of direction. I'm just asking for some support in dealing with my family. They ridicule me for things like honoring the sabbath that God outlined in the bible, not eating unclean foods, etc., and when I make a "Thus saith the Lord" comment they just kind of shrug me off or give me excuses or loopholes which we all know don't exist. Choose who you will follow right? So anyway, I really don't want my son to be made fun of for his beliefs and more importantly I want them to come to know the Lord and to be more respectful of Him. It's getting so bad that we're concidering to move until we are sure our little David has a strong foundation and can take on the assaults. Please keep me and my plight in your prayers. Thank you


----------



## divya

Sui Topi said:


> I have one as well. My husband while we were dating was the person that brought me to taking Christ seriously. He comes from a 7th day Adventist family and I feel that I am finally starting to grow with God's help a christian character. We have a son, and we live across the street from my family. My family is, as I was also, those kind of people who claim christianity when it suits them and reject it when it's not exactly encouraging them in their choice of direction. I'm just asking for some support in dealing with my family. They ridicule me for things like honoring the sabbath that God outlined in the bible, not eating unclean foods, etc., and when I make a "Thus saith the Lord" comment they just kind of shrug me off or give me excuses or loopholes which we all know don't exist. Choose who you will follow right? So anyway, I really don't want my son to be made fun of for his beliefs and more importantly I want them to come to know the Lord and to be more respectful of Him. It's getting so bad that we're concidering to move until we are sure our little David has a strong foundation and can take on the assaults. Please keep me and my plight in your prayers. Thank you



Praying for you! Some people in my mother's side of the family have long had things to say about my immediate family being SDA. Continue to hold on to God...


----------



## motherx2esq

Please pray for my father who at 47 just found out he is diabetic.  Very seemingly healthy young man who is not at all over weight but battling this and taking care of his aging parents, young children and his family.  So keep my father in your prayers.  He's the only one I have!


----------



## cutenappygrl

Hi Ladies,
Please pray that I will be able to find full time employment, a new church, and direction on what God's will is for my life and in choosing a mate.


----------



## Mortons

Please pray for my family. I am so upset with them right now. I have recently found out that my cousin and my sister had abortions. My sister listened to someone who advised her when she really did not want one and now she is upset. My cousin didn't care, and that scares me even more. They have both been raised better than this and I am upset and sad. I'm especially upset because my sister was excited that she was pregnant and I had started to make plans to help her with my niece or nephew   Please pray for them.


----------



## Browndilocks

Please pray for me.  I need someone to be in agreement with me.  I'm up for a promotion at my job and I am not praying to get the position, but moreso for God to direct me in the right path on what decisions to make about everything regarding the issue.  Thank you.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Ladies, I need your prayers.
I am facing one of the most important decisions I've ever had to make, and it's literally killing me inside.  I've never been so sad and afraid.
I feel that whatever path I choose to take, my life and soul will never be the same.   Please hold me up in your prayers, and ask God to be with me and to not hate me for what I may decide to do.  Thank you.


----------



## envybeauty

I pray that more women hold true to their values when faced with difficult situations and not succumb to what they think will feel good. I request that others pray this prayer for me as well.

Requesting prayer for a woman who is with a married man. 
Requesting prayer for a woman who was recently diagnosed with cancer.
Requesting prayer for the man I passed by today who was crying on the subway.
Requesting prayer for those who recently lost loved ones.
Requesting prayer for a woman who does not want to but feels she has no other choice but to abort.
Requesting prayer for those who aborted and are having a hard time coming to grip with the situations that led them to abort in the first place.
Requesting prayer for the woman who doesn't know whether to leave or stay with her boyfriend yet she knows she is not happy being with him.

ETA: requesting prayer for all the single mothers who are terminally ill and they don't know who to trust to take care of their children.


----------



## lawyer2be371

I'm asking prayer, because my house is about to go into foreclosure, and I'm extremely scared, that I will not be able to bring it out of foreclosure.....Its me and my daughter and if I lose my house it will be very hard for me......

I'm so scared that I dont know what to do, they raised my mortgage in July to double of what it was, and it has been down hill from there. They gave me a loan modification, but they are requesting that I give them 2100 dollars by tomorrow, and then they would reduce my payment by 450.00 dollars, 
Unfortunately I dont have 2100.00, and then still have to turn around and pay them a regular payment on the 1st of 1400.00.

I'm so confused right now, and my daughter doesnt have a clue whats going on, I'm working two jobs right now, I just dont know what to do


----------



## Imani

deleted.......


----------



## Zeal

I just prayed for you Imani.  It's gonna be alright.


----------



## PoeticJustice

Hi ladies, I am calling all prayer warriors on behalf of an extended family member Keith diagnosed with leukemia on Wed. He's 22 years old, just graduated from Southern university in Dec. He's also a marine and had just startd a job in New Orleans. Keith and his family can use the prayers of the faithful. 

We are strong in our faith and we have witnessed God's healing powers so please lift up Keith and his family in prayer.


----------



## MiWay

Ladies, please pray for me.  DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now.  I just got results from my blood tests that everything looks normal, so I'm hoping we will be blessed with pregnancy very soon.  Please pray for us.  

But more importantly, I need prayer on my situation with my stepson.  I don't have any problems with him directly and I know he loves and appreciates me to no end, but I do start to get resentful of him at times, especially when my period comes.  I know it's not his fault, but I have found myself distancing myself from him and DH at times just because I want a baby so bad and "DH already has one".  Sometimes I just get really sad and depressed when my stepson is around and I avoided his last 4 basketball games just because...  He wants to know why (he asked DH, and DH doesn't want to lie) but I know I cannot explain to him my true feelings as he would not understand and it's just wrong.  

I have prayed about this and will continue to do so, but I know I need the extra prayer, and I don't really have anyone to talk to about this.  I have tried to talk to DH, but the nature of the situation makes it that much harder to discuss.  Typing this is actually making me cry because I don't think I've admitted this (in an honest and open way) to anyone, so maybe this is the first step...


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011

msbrown76 said:


> Ladies, please pray for me. DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now. I just got results from my blood tests that everything looks normal, so I'm hoping we will be blessed with pregnancy very soon. Please pray for us.
> 
> But more importantly, I need prayer on my situation with my stepson. I don't have any problems with him directly and I know he loves and appreciates me to no end, but I do start to get resentful of him at times, especially when my period comes. I know it's not his fault, but I have found myself distancing myself from him and DH at times just because I want a baby so bad and "DH already has one". Sometimes I just get really sad and depressed when my stepson is around and I avoided his last 4 basketball games just because... He wants to know why (he asked DH, and DH doesn't want to lie) but I know I cannot explain to him my true feelings as he would not understand and it's just wrong.
> 
> I have prayed about this and will continue to do so, but I know I need the extra prayer, and I don't really have anyone to talk to about this. I have tried to talk to DH, but the nature of the situation makes it that much harder to discuss. Typing this is actually making me cry because I don't think I've admitted this (in an honest and open way) to anyone, so maybe this is the first step...


Msbrown, you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## tweezer6

msbrown76 said:


> ...But more importantly, I need prayer on my situation with my stepson.  I don't have any problems with him directly and I know he loves and appreciates me to no end, but I do start to get resentful of him at times, especially when my period comes.  I know it's not his fault, but I have found myself distancing myself from him and DH at times just because I want a baby so bad and "DH already has one".  Sometimes I just get really sad and depressed when my stepson is around and I avoided his last 4 basketball games just because...  He wants to know why (he asked DH, and DH doesn't want to lie) but I know I cannot explain to him my true feelings as he would not understand and it's just wrong.
> 
> I have prayed about this and will continue to do so, but I know I need the extra prayer, and I don't really have anyone to talk to about this.  I have tried to talk to DH, but the nature of the situation makes it that much harder to discuss.  Typing this is actually making me cry because I don't think I've admitted this (in an honest and open way) to anyone, so maybe this is the first step...



I'm praying for you and your family. Start seeing the love and support that you pour into your stepson as a seed. This seed that you are sowing into him, will be recognized by God. As you sow into your stepson, believe that you will receive a harvest (your own child) from God.

The enemy is trying to block you from sewing the seed that God has given you. Don't let him.

Be blessed!!


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

I feel that there are such bigger things going on in the world but would feel better posting if you guys could pray for me as well.  I've been out of work for a couple of months while going to school. It's REALLy hard to find a job where the hours work around my school schedule and decent pay. It would be really easy for me just to drop my classes and work full time to get myself out of debt(not realli bad just a couple of hundred) but in the long run my degree will end up doing soo much more for me. Anyways I got a call back for a job and need to take a small test and if I pass the test I go on to the interview..The test is tmrw morn. at 9am I'm a little nervous..but have been praying so I feel more confident.  If I get this job I'd be able to pay off my credit card as well as finance this used dodge caliber that I need since my old maxima is really starting to fall apart.  I got into a car accident a week before christmas and since it was the other person's fault(ran through a stop sign) his insurance comp. gave me a check for $3,000..(It clears on Feb5) I was gonna use the check for my credit card however if I get this job then I will just use the check as a down payment knowing that I'll be making good money to pay off my bill as well as my monthly car payments and still be comfortable...so anyways now that I wrote my whole life story if you guys could just pray w/ me that I get this job..I will be sincerely grateful


----------



## lady_godiva

Ladies, I am in desperate need of prayer.  I cannot go into specifics, but please pray for me on my job.   Satan is really attacking me through my job because it is connected with another goal and aspiration that I have.  

Please pray that God will bring peace and order to my job and that I will be victorious over the enemy.  Satan is sending fiery darts, demons, you name it to try to stop what God has for me.  Pray that the enemy will not win, that none of these weapons will work, and that all of this is going to work for my good instead of against me.

Thank you!


----------



## SweetAKA

I just wanted to see if I could get some prayers lifted for a coworker. She had been having some issues with headaches for the past couple of weeks and finally went in to see a doctor today.  They found that she had an aneurysm in her brain.  She has 5 children and was more worried about them having dinner for tonight, than the fact that her doctor was about to admit her to the hospital (a true working mother). I'm just praying that god keeps her calm and close as she goes through this situation.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Hair Iam

Imani said:


> Please pray for me. I've been very very down lately. The worst i can remember ever feeling in my life. Having anxiety attacks, losing weight, can't eat, cant sleep, headaches, etc.
> 
> Finally decided to leave my job which was causing a lot of this stress. But now i'm feeling like a failure, like i let everyone down, including myself and my family.
> 
> I am praying for some direction so i can make the right decisions and find peace. thank you.



Love, the Lord is with you , you don't have to feel like He's there ..His word says He will never leave or forsake us...And He can't not lie..He love you and would never want you to feel like your a failure. Trust that He will make a way even when their seams to be no way..He answers prayers

I pray the Peace of God would overtake you


.


----------



## Hair Iam

Ladies please come in agreement with my family and I ..my grand daughter will be going to daycare 3rd March, we are praying  for her to be accepted to the Christian Daycare , thank you in advance.


----------



## Galleta

i know there are people that need prayer for bigger things than what i am about to post, but please pray for me. i am very stressed out right now. i have a week left of ATC training and will have my final evaluations on next Monday and Tuesday. i greatly want this job and only an hour performance evaluation will determine my career for the rest of my life. i am incredibly nervous and afraid each day. ladies please pray for me; my life and family depend on this.


----------



## blazingthru

Please pray for me.  I have been looking for a church home for a long time now. I really enjoy the church I go to are there things wrong? yes of course, but the message is on point.  The music is awesome and just everything flows really nice. I really like that.  I don't like that its a mega church and you don't really get to know one another but that will change.  they have three services on Sunday I tend to the early services.  The pastor encourages that. Early services are 7:30 AM.  I am going to the early service for Easter and thinking about joining.  I don't want to join on Easter because that seems so the right thing to do at the moment and I want my joining to be sincere, but truthfully, it doesn't matter I guess as long as I join. I am terrified of joining a church.  so please pray for me


----------



## springbreeze

please pray and stand in agreement that my husband recieve the position
 that he applied for at company he used to work for, he had been laid off for renovation and now they're hiring again and he needs work.
                 thank you for your prayer and may God continue to bless you


----------



## Mena

pray for me to get an ounce of motivation to get my life together....everytime i take a step forward i stake 3 back!


----------



## reese77

Please pray for me. I need to get closer to God. I need prayer for my health.


----------



## reese77

Please pray for me. I need to get closer to God. I need prayer for my health. I also need prayer for my family members that need to get saved. 

My cousin is going through a difficult time with his wife and they need prayer so that they will not get a divorce.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

reese77 said:


> Please pray for me. I need to get closer to God. I need prayer for my health. I also need prayer for my family members that need to get saved.
> 
> My cousin is going through a difficult time with his wife and they need prayer so that they will not get a divorce.


 
I will lift this up in prayer, reese77!


----------



## Ms Red

Please pray for a close friend of mine. He is suicidal, depressed, on the brink of a nervous breakdown. 

He knows God but is in a bad place.


----------



## LiberianGirl

I am battling a strong demon spirit that is trying to take my life.  I believe with all my heart that my Lord will prevail.  Please pray for my soul ladies.


----------



## Keep1Belle

*Please pray for my neighbors/fellow business owners (just robbed)*

Please pray for my "neighbors"  The local pizza shop I frequent often is owned by a lovely family.  They are immigrants from Russia I believe, and unlike some of the other shop owners are always friendly to ALL that enter their establishment.

i have been going there for 3 years now and they know me bu face, voice and name.  We chat often.  Last night I went in to pick up an order.  cops were there, they had been robbed.

Thei teen daughter had been the one at the register and was obviously distraught along with the owners and workers there.  The policeman told me not to enter but, the owner called out from the back and said they knew I was on the way, so made my pizza anyway, 


Please pray that these emotional wounds will heal.  Please pray for the troubled individuals that did this to them.  I pray that the shop owners dont lose faith in the neighborhood, which is so-so not a bad one.  I pray that the individual get help from whatever is causing them to act out and cause others pain.

Thanks


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Please pray for my neighbors/fellow business owners (just robbed)*



Keep1Belle said:


> Please pray for my "neighbors" The local pizza shop I frequent often is owned by a lovely family. They are immigrants from Russia I believe, and unlike some of the other shop owners are always friendly to ALL that enter their establishment.
> 
> i have been going there for 3 years now and they know me bu face, voice and name. We chat often. Last night I went in to pick up an order. cops were there, they had been robbed.
> 
> Thei teen daughter had been the one at the register and was obviously distraught along with the owners and workers there. The policeman told me not to enter but, the owner called out from the back and said they knew I was on the way, so made my pizza anyway,
> 
> 
> Please pray that these emotional wounds will heal. Please pray for the troubled individuals that did this to them. I pray that the shop owners dont lose faith in the neighborhood, which is so-so not a bad one. I pray that the individual get help from whatever is causing them to act out and cause others pain.
> 
> Thanks


This is sad.  They sound like good, hardworking people.  Times are harder than people really know.  But I will definitely keep them ALL in prayer.


----------



## Jenaee

Please pray for me. I lost a good friend and its all my fault. I over-reacted about a situation and have lost this friend. I truly regret my actions. I understand why this person won't give me another chance but it just hurts so bad.


----------



## pattycake0701

Please pray for my husband.  He has been having issues with his stomach for almost a month now.  He has been rushed to the emergency room twice, seen his physician three times, been given prescriptions and still no relief.  He's only have bowel movements like once a week.  He just had a very small hard bowel movement and saw some blood.  He's currently on short term disability from his job. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## All_Me

Jenaee said:


> Please pray for me. I lost a good friend and its all my fault. I over-reacted about a situation and have lost this friend. I truly regret my actions. I understand why this person won't give me another chance but it just hurts so bad.


 
One thing that I have learned truly is that God is not restricted by time. For us time is linear... but God is Alpha and Omega. He knows your beginning from end. I know how it is to feel like you have completely destroyed a relationship and have been crushed by it. But I know that even relationships we hold dear have seasons. Even more some seasons come to an end, whether we are ready or not. Trust God to heal your emotions. If the good friend is truly what you expected from a relationship, maybe they will turn around... if not... time will heal.  Some are seed planters, some are waters, but God .. . He prunes and makes the growth happen.


----------



## All_Me

pattycake0701 said:


> Please pray for my husband. He has been having issues with his stomach for almost a month now. He has been rushed to the emergency room twice, seen his physician three times, been given prescriptions and still no relief. He's only have bowel movements like once a week. He just had a very small hard bowel movement and saw some blood. He's currently on short term disability from his job.
> 
> Thanks everyone


 
Heavenly Father, 

We thank You for being Jehovah Rapha- God who heals. Father I ask that you touch Patty's husband stomach right now in the name of Jesus. We plead Your Son's blood over every organ in his body. Every seed planted by the enemy to destroy his health we burn up by the fire of the Holy Ghost and we curse every root. We declare the righteouness of God upon his body and divine healing. We thank you Lord for angelic beings encamped around their family on guard protecting them from the enemy for we know we wrestle not against flesh and blood but wickedness in heavenly places. We are gathered together in agreement even over the internet in your presence believing for a miracle. We pray your word that whatsoever we bind here on earth is bound in heaven and whatsoever we loose here on earth is loosed in heaven. We worship you Father for You only are God and Omnipresence. As you are here with me ... you are there with her family. We count it all joy! In Jesus Name we pray amen! Amen!


----------



## pattycake0701

All_Me said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> We thank You for being Jehovah Rapha- God who heals. Father I ask that you touch Patty's husband stomach right now in the name of Jesus. We plead Your Son's blood over every organ in his body. Every seed planted by the enemy to destroy his health we burn up by the fire of the Holy Ghost and we curse every root. We declare the righteouness of God upon his body and divine healing. We thank you Lord for angelic beings encamped around their family on guard protecting them from the enemy for we know we wrestle not against flesh and blood but wickedness in heavenly places. We are gathered together in agreement even over the internet in your presence believing for a miracle. We pray your word that whatsoever we bind here on earth is bound in heaven and whatsoever we loose here on earth is loosed in heaven. We worship you Father for You only are God and Omnipresence. As you are here with me ... you are there with her family. We count it all joy! In Jesus Name we pray amen! Amen!


Thank you soooo much


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This is my first post on the Christian Fellowship Forum.  I have a prayer request, and it actually relates to prayer and God's Will.

I want to practice placing God first in all things and to follow His Will.  I however have a short attention span and I am not dilligent in my prayer and my daily practice of asking for His Will.

 I enjoy this board, and the fellowship here.  I would like to enjoy the Christian fellowship as well because I truly want to live in God's Will but I am weak and easily distracted.  Please pray for my focus, that it remains on God at all times, that I seek His Will first in all my issues of life, work, home, child, relationships, etc.

Thank you ladies for helping me grow strong in Chirst. 

In Jesus' name I ask for your kind prayers.


----------



## mymane

Hi I'm a long time lurker to this forum and was really encouraged by the fellowship that takes place in this particular forum. I'm usually a private person and try to deal with things on my own but i recognize a lot of Spirit filled women here who are very open to helping others. 

  So with all that being said (and Matt. 18:19 in my head) I would just ask that you all pray for the healing of my ankle that was injured a few years ago. the doctor said it would never be 100%, i would get arthritis etc. etc. Mind you i'm only 24, so it seemed even more discouraging back then. However, I know that God will heal me one day and ask that you ladies keep me in your prayers over this.

   Also, I have the tendency to be a "worry body." (made up phrase i know, lol). So just keep me in your prayers also that that spirit will be removed along with its other relatives of fear and doubt. Thanks.


----------



## lady_brown

I have not slept in the past four nights. I don't know what it is, but the last few months have been hard for me; with school and working full time on the ship  it feels as though I don't have time for anything else.  When I was home in January my aunt was telling me that sometimes God wants to gain our attention so to just start praying and reading my Bible and that should help...Sometimes, it seems I don't even have the strength for that.  I am asking for prayer so that I may get some rest, so that my mind can stop thinking and worrying.  I feel so tired and angry all the time.  It's hard for me to reach out sometimes; instead I tend to push those that are close to me away...I feel more content when I'm alone, but unhappy at the same time. I'm praying that God lifts this burden off my shoulders and give me a clear mind so that I can continue on througout the days ahead.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mymane said:


> Hi I'm a long time lurker to this forum and was really encouraged by the fellowship that takes place in this particular forum. I'm usually a private person and try to deal with things on my own but i recognize a lot of Spirit filled women here who are very open to helping others.
> 
> So with all that being said (and Matt. 18:19 in my head) I would just ask that you all pray for the healing of my ankle that was injured a few years ago. the doctor said it would never be 100%, i would get arthritis etc. etc. Mind you i'm only 24, so it seemed even more discouraging back then. However, I know that God will heal me one day and ask that you ladies keep me in your prayers over this.
> 
> Also, I have the tendency to be a "worry body." (made up phrase i know, lol). So just keep me in your prayers also that that spirit will be removed along with its other relatives of fear and doubt. Thanks.


 


lady_brown said:


> I have not slept in the past four nights. I don't know what it is, but the last few months have been hard for me; with school and working full time on the ship it feels as though I don't have time for anything else. When I was home in January my aunt was telling me that sometimes God wants to gain our attention so to just start praying and reading my Bible and that should help...Sometimes, it seems I don't even have the strength for that. I am asking for prayer so that I may get some rest, so that my mind can stop thinking and worrying. I feel so tired and angry all the time. It's hard for me to reach out sometimes; instead I tend to push those that are close to me away...I feel more content when I'm alone, but unhappy at the same time. I'm praying that God lifts this burden off my shoulders and give me a clear mind so that I can continue on througout the days ahead.


I pray with you MyMane and LadyBrown, we need God's grace and inspiration. I ask for us in Jesus' name! Amen.


----------



## mymane

AtlantaJJ said:


> I pray with you MyMane and LadyBrown, we need God's grace and inspiration. I ask for us in Jesus' name! Amen.


 

Amen (so be it)


----------



## crlsweetie912

WoW!  I don't think I have been in this thread in a LONG time.  Please pray for my family and I.  For the past several months the enemy has severely been attacking my finances.  I am not talking about not getting the things that I want to have, but not being able to meet basic NEEDS.  Things are getting really rough and I just pray to have the strength and faith not to give up.  I know that God is a provider, things are just looking really bleak right now.  With 3 children and no help, it just getting really hard.  Thank you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

crlsweetie912 said:


> WoW! I don't think I have been in this thread in a LONG time. Please pray for my family and I. For the past several months the enemy has severely been attacking my finances. I am not talking about not getting the things that I want to have, but not being able to meet basic NEEDS. Things are getting really rough and I just pray to have the strength and faith not to give up. I know that God is a provider, things are just looking really bleak right now. With 3 children and no help, it just getting really hard. Thank you.


I am in prayer with you girl, God will provide for your needs you just keep the faith and everytime you feel a pang of worry hit you just call on Jesus name and thank Him that He has already answered that prayer!  God bless you and your beautiful children, God makes a way out of no way and that is Truth!! Remember that.


----------



## crlsweetie912

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am in prayer with you girl, God will provide for your needs you just keep the faith and everytime you feel a pang of worry hit you just call on Jesus name and thank Him that He has already answered that prayer! God bless you and your beautiful children, God makes a way out of no way and that is Truth!! Remember that.


Thanks AJJ!

I need a miracle!
Thank you Lord in advance.


----------



## Lanea87

I have read most of the pages, then I decided not to be a punk and gone and ask for pray. I will be going off to nursing school in Jan08 if everything goes good this upcoming semester. I am already a semester behind, but I am fine with that. Its just that I dont have a passion for anything else but nursing, and I believe this is what I was placed her for. I would like pray for me to pass this NET test that I only have one more chance to take, and get the GPA that is needed in order for me to get into nursing school. Its been a long struggle but I know that it wont last forever. TIA


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> WoW!  I don't think I have been in this thread in a LONG time.  Please pray for my family and I.  For the past several months the enemy has severely been attacking my finances.  I am not talking about not getting the things that I want to have, but not being able to meet basic NEEDS.  Things are getting really rough and I just pray to have the strength and faith not to give up.  I know that God is a provider, things are just looking really bleak right now.  With 3 children and no help, it just getting really hard.  Thank you.



I'm on that prayer line with you.  Times is hard right now, but we have to trust that God will see us through.


----------



## candiel

Hello ladies!

I am going through VERY hard times right now. I have no job, no money and I am going through a nasty divorce.

Please pray for me.


----------



## crlsweetie912

candiel said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am going through VERY hard times right now. I have no job, no money and I am going through a nasty divorce.
> 
> Please pray for me.


WHOA!
Sis, God is a KEEPER!  I know!  He will comfort you in these hard times.  I am standing in agreement with you that you will make it through these hard times!


----------



## Lanea87

Another request....but this time for my mother. She realized that something was wrong, b/c her SO hadnt called her Thursday. Come to find out he was in his apt dead since maybe Wednesday nite, and he had just left her house. They planned on getting married and the whole 9. I just want her to have the strength to go on and I am asking you ladies to help me with that, as I pray for you all and ur family. May God bless and be with you!


----------



## candiel

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Another request....but this time for my mother. She realized that something was wrong, b/c her SO hadnt called her Thursday. Come to find out he was in his apt dead since maybe Wednesday nite, and he had just left her house. They planned on getting married and the whole 9. I just want her to have the strength to go on and I am asking you ladies to help me with that, as I pray for you all and ur family. May God bless and be with you!


 
I can't even imagine what she is going through.  I will keep you and your mother in my prayers.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have read most of the pages, then I decided not to be a punk and gone and ask for pray. I will be going off to nursing school in Jan08 if everything goes good this upcoming semester. I am already a semester behind, but I am fine with that. Its just that I dont have a passion for anything else but nursing, and I believe this is what I was placed her for. I would like pray for me to pass this NET test that I only have one more chance to take, and get the GPA that is needed in order for me to get into nursing school. Its been a long struggle but I know that it wont last forever. TIA


 


candiel said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am going through VERY hard times right now. I have no job, no money and I am going through a nasty divorce.
> 
> Please pray for me.


 
*We are all in agreement that times SEEM hard right now but nothing is impossible with God, we just have to lean on Him every minute of the day when we feel unsure about things.  The thing that I am most sure of is that He knows exactly what we are going through better than we do and He is always 100 paces out in front of us patiently waiting for us to catch up with Him.  God's Grace is sufficient!!*



crlsweetie912 said:


> WHOA!
> Sis, God is a KEEPER! I know! He will comfort you in these hard times. I am standing in agreement with you that you will make it through these hard times!


 
*Amen*



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Another request....but this time for my mother. She realized that something was wrong, b/c her SO hadnt called her Thursday. Come to find out he was in his apt dead since maybe Wednesday nite, and he had just left her house. They planned on getting married and the whole 9. I just want her to have the strength to go on and I am asking you ladies to help me with that, as I pray for you all and ur family. May God bless and be with you!


 
*I will keep your mother in our prayers, just remind her that God has the Master Plan in His hands, we can't see the big picture it's our job to trust in Him and He will show us the way!*


----------



## Chrissy811

Hi

The Lord is really working in my heart right now, please pray for me to stay open to his guidance.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for my friend.  There is a severe accident here and her husband works for the same company as one of the vehicles in the accident.  It just happened and looks really bad.  Pray for his safety.


----------



## PoeticJustice

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have read most of the pages, then I decided not to be a punk and gone and ask for pray. I will be going off to nursing school in Jan08 if everything goes good this upcoming semester. I am already a semester behind, but I am fine with that. Its just that I dont have a passion for anything else but nursing, and I believe this is what I was placed her for. I would like pray for me to pass this NET test that I only have one more chance to take, and get the GPA that is needed in order for me to get into nursing school. Its been a long struggle but I know that it wont last forever. TIA




I'm sorry to hear about your mother's loss. I pray she has the strength to endure this tremendous grieving she must be going through. I am praying for you to pass your test and I'm looking forward to hearing your testimony.


----------



## PoeticJustice

candiel said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am going through VERY hard times right now. I have no job, no money and I am going through a nasty divorce.
> 
> Please pray for me.





Candiel, I'm keeping you in my prayers. You will be alright through this storm, stay encouraged.


----------



## PoeticJustice

lady_brown said:


> I have not slept in the past four nights. I don't know what it is, but the last few months have been hard for me; with school and working full time on the ship  it feels as though I don't have time for anything else.  When I was home in January my aunt was telling me that sometimes God wants to gain our attention so to just start praying and reading my Bible and that should help...Sometimes, it seems I don't even have the strength for that.  I am asking for prayer so that I may get some rest, so that my mind can stop thinking and worrying.  I feel so tired and angry all the time.  It's hard for me to reach out sometimes; instead I tend to push those that are close to me away...I feel more content when I'm alone, but unhappy at the same time. I'm praying that God lifts this burden off my shoulders and give me a clear mind so that I can continue on througout the days ahead.





You took a major step reaching out for help and God is smiling. Continue to talk with Him and stay spiritually fed with the Word. I am praying for you.


----------



## PoeticJustice

crlsweetie912 said:


> Please pray for my friend.  There is a severe accident here and her husband works for the same company as one of the vehicles in the accident.  It just happened and looks really bad.  Pray for his safety.




Sending up prayers to the angels that he is covered and safe right now!


----------



## crlsweetie912

PoeticJustice said:


> Sending up prayers to the angels that he is covered and safe right now!


PRAISE GOD!  It wasn't him!  THANK YOU LORD!


----------



## Keep1Belle

I am in need of prayer.  I will be reciting the depression and anxiety prayer posted here and would like others to agree in prayer for me.

I am not sure what the root cause is but I am tired, I mean run down.  
I have been denied 3 times on my refinance, while my ARM keeps adjusting
My start-up business cash is dwindling before I can get it on its feet
One of my main emotional supporters, my SO, has just decided he needs a break.  I am feeling defeated.  This break up just about sent me to the edge in that it came out of nowhere, I am waiting for " the other shoe to drop"

I know that I should not place my joy in the hands of others and that only God can give me joy.  I know I have often given up going to church or bible study to spend time doing other hobbies I enjoy, work on my business or spend time with friends and SO.

I am overwhelmed right now in these gloomy feelings and I need support.  Please agree with me in prayer from these feelings of gloom and doom as well as that I can get back on the track God has ordained for my life.

I know in my heart that I can do all things through Christ, but I can barely get through the day without an emotional breakdown at this point

Thanks in advanced

Be Blessed


----------



## NGraceO

I have a prayer request for my father, who may be lsing his eyesight. I pray that he gains it back with a realization that is is nothing but God responsible. 

 Thanks!!


----------



## Lanea87

candiel said:


> I can't even imagine what she is going through. I will keep you and your mother in my prayers.


Sorry I am so late with this, but thanks. You all are in my prayer daily!


----------



## Lanea87

PoeticJustice said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mother's loss. I pray she has the strength to endure this tremendous grieving she must be going through. I am praying for you to pass your test and I'm looking forward to hearing your testimony.


Thank you very much! Trust me one is coming....


----------



## Lanea87

I am asking for a pray request because, I think this would better my knowledge of my healthcare field and also may be a very good experience. I am a newly certified CNA (nursing aide) and I recently applied for a postion at one of Houstons major hospitals. I truely believe that I did well, as I asked God to put the needed words in my mouth. I interviewed with a total of 4 ppl; nursing recruiter, admin of department, nurse, and cna. It has been a week still with little update that i had to reach out for; nursing recruiter said that department havent made a decision yet (it was me and another person). But they should have a decision soon. Its not because of the pay or anything, i would just love the experience that i would get from there. Also its kinda needed b/c they are willing to pay for my nursing school in exchange for I think 2 years of nursing there. I dont come from a well off family and I am already close to $30k in debt for school loans and I just got done with my sophomore year, and they are killing me. I am asking God to help me with this....if its not for me then I understand. But pray doesnt hurt.


----------



## Inches411

i posted my thread for prayer in the forum already.. please pray for me.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi

I'm here first of all asking for prayer for my mother.  She's been having some health problems, and finally found out that the cause of her anemia is that her kidney is getting weak, functioning at only 45%.  Please "touch" and agree with me for her absolute healing.  The doctor told her that they can't make it better, but could only sustain.  When she falls below 45%, she'll need dialysis or a kidney transplant.  However, I know another Physician...His Name is Jesus.  She's a 13+ year survivor (praise God) of cancer, she has diabetes, and now this, but Satan is defeated.  I thank you in advance for your prayers.

My second request is that I am able to find a JOB!  I recently graduated with an AAS in accounting, will be continuing to work on my BS this fall.  But as a single mom looking to move, I need a job badly.  Finding a job thus far has been a real struggle, but please pray for me that I find something that pays well.  Also pray for my strength b/c I do get a little discouraged at times.

Thank you all


----------



## clever

Please pray for my mothr who just left an abusive relationship as well as over our strength and my education.

thanks all
God Bless


----------



## kayte

For all of us on this request thread  

Father you said you give abundantly..exceedingly  more than we can ask,Father you said BEFORE we ask you said.. I will answer......I AM ..
Father you are the great I AM..and nothing is impossible for you....
We lay our heartfelt requests and our tears and sleepless nights before you at the foot of the cross.....you said do not worry...every hair on our head is counted

Father you promised where two or more are gathered..there your beloved son Jesus is in the midst who lives to make intercession for us. We are praying remembering your mercies that are new every morning..by your grace we are NOT consumed. IN the name of your precious SON who died for us ...rose from the dead we entreat you ...hear us
 now turn it ALL round now...Father make haste to help us

Jehovah Jireh..God who provides..this is the day YOU have made let us rejoice and be glad in it ..O Father we beseech you send us now prosperity and every need we stand in heartfelt request of       

"By HIS stripes we are healed" 
"Beloved I wish that you be in health as your soul prospers" 
"Fear not Little flock, it is your Father's good pleasure t ogive to you the kingdom"

in the name of Jesus
We praise you and bless you and thank you for divine answered prayer and miracles beyond human reasoning 
amen


----------



## Sashaa08

kayte said:


> For all of us on this request thread
> 
> Father you said you give abundantly..exceedingly  more than we can ask,Father you said BEFORE we ask you said.. I will answer......I AM ..
> Father you are the great I AM..and nothing is impossible for you....
> We lay our heartfelt requests and our tears and sleepless nights before you at the foot of the cross.....you said do not worry...every hair on our head is counted
> 
> Father you promised where two or more are gathered..there your beloved son Jesus is in the midst who lives to make intercession for us. We are praying remembering your mercies that are new every morning..by your grace we are NOT consumed. IN the name of your precious SON who died for us ...rose from the dead we entreat you ...hear us
> now turn it ALL round now...Father make haste to help us
> 
> Jehovah Jireh..God who provides..this is the day YOU have made let us rejoice and be glad in it ..O Father we beseech you send us now prosperity and every need we stand in heartfelt request of
> 
> "By HIS stripes we are healed"
> "Beloved I wish that you be in health as your soul prospers"
> "Fear not Little flock, it is your Father's good pleasure t ogive to you the kingdom"
> 
> in the name of Jesus
> We praise you and bless you and thank you for divine answered prayer and miracles beyond human reasoning
> amen



Amen and amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kayte said:


> For all of us on this request thread
> 
> Father you said you give abundantly..exceedingly more than we can ask,Father you said BEFORE we ask you said.. I will answer......I AM ..
> Father you are the great I AM..and nothing is impossible for you....
> We lay our heartfelt requests and our tears and sleepless nights before you at the foot of the cross.....you said do not worry...every hair on our head is counted
> 
> Father you promised where two or more are gathered..there your beloved son Jesus is in the midst who lives to make intercession for us. We are praying remembering your mercies that are new every morning..by your grace we are NOT consumed. IN the name of your precious SON who died for us ...rose from the dead we entreat you ...hear us
> now turn it ALL round now...Father make haste to help us
> 
> Jehovah Jireh..God who provides..this is the day YOU have made let us rejoice and be glad in it ..O Father we beseech you send us now prosperity and every need we stand in heartfelt request of
> 
> "By HIS stripes we are healed"
> "Beloved I wish that you be in health as your soul prospers"
> "Fear not Little flock, it is your Father's good pleasure t ogive to you the kingdom"
> 
> in the name of Jesus
> We praise you and bless you and thank you for divine answered prayer and miracles beyond human reasoning
> amen


In 100% agreement I say AMEN!


----------



## Keep1Belle

kayte said:


> For all of us on this request thread
> 
> Father you said you give abundantly..exceedingly more than we can ask,Father you said BEFORE we ask you said.. I will answer......I AM ..
> Father you are the great I AM..and nothing is impossible for you....
> We lay our heartfelt requests and our tears and sleepless nights before you at the foot of the cross.....you said do not worry...every hair on our head is counted
> 
> Father you promised where two or more are gathered..there your beloved son Jesus is in the midst who lives to make intercession for us. We are praying remembering your mercies that are new every morning..by your grace we are NOT consumed. IN the name of your precious SON who died for us ...rose from the dead we entreat you ...hear us
> now turn it ALL round now...Father make haste to help us
> 
> Jehovah Jireh..God who provides..this is the day YOU have made let us rejoice and be glad in it ..O Father we beseech you send us now prosperity and every need we stand in heartfelt request of
> 
> "By HIS stripes we are healed"
> "Beloved I wish that you be in health as your soul prospers"
> "Fear not Little flock, it is your Father's good pleasure t ogive to you the kingdom"
> 
> in the name of Jesus
> We praise you and bless you and thank you for divine answered prayer and miracles beyond human reasoning
> amen


 
So be it...Amen!


----------



## butterfli

I did post this on the "off topic board", so I am hoping it is okay to post it again. But I do have a prayer request:

Please pray for my nephew who is 8 months old and having open heart surgery on Monday.  Before he was even born the doctors detected that his right and left arteries needed to be reversed leading to the heart. When he was born they performed open heart surgery on him the 2nd day. He did well and has since been home. They recently noticed his pulmonary artery was narrowing and that his heart was working too hard to pump the blood. So on Tuesday he went into surgery to open up the artery via cathetherization going up through his groin to his heart, well it was unsuccessful because the pulmonary artery was too narrow and his condition is worse then they had originally thought.  


He is at NY Presbyterian where they have one of the best cardiology units for children.  He is always smiling and laughing and charming all the nurses and doctors. He is a ray of sunshine ALL THE TIME!  Children are amazing with how they can bring happiness into the lives of all. 

Please keep him, my brother, sister-in-law, my 3 year old nephew (his big brother), and the fabulous surgeon in your prayers.  Thank you. 

Pamela (proud aunty)


----------



## AngelDoll

I plead the blood of Jesus and that the enemy be rendered powerless.

Amen.


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN

I am requesting a prayer request. My husband and I need to move urgently due to a substantial rent increase. We are looking to rent a townhome that would be much less and much more space. Please send up a prayer request that we get this place. The last place we found last week-someone beat us to it.


----------



## Lanea87

I am still looking for a place of employment that I can go up in. I am a CNA at the moment in my 3rd year in college, still have a while to go. I applied to a major hospital in Houston, interviewed, just waiting on a decision at the moment. I am praying that it will be mine. Pray for me ladies, send them good vibes this way LOL. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Lovelylocs

I am waiting to hear back from a University. I applied to their law program. Please pray for me.


----------



## Amour

I dont usually pray for particular things but at church on Sunday the pastor helped me see the difference between being fatelistic (sp?) and what prayer can do.

So ladies I ask that you will also pray for me. On Thursday I have a job interview for a job that will really give me a good start in life, please pray that I am successful in the interview and getting this position 

Thank You


----------



## Amour

butterfli said:


> I did post this on the "off topic board", so I am hoping it is okay to post it again. But I do have a prayer request:
> 
> Please pray for my nephew who is 8 months old and having open heart surgery on Monday. Before he was even born the doctors detected that his right and left arteries needed to be reversed leading to the heart. When he was born they performed open heart surgery on him the 2nd day. He did well and has since been home. They recently noticed his pulmonary artery was narrowing and that his heart was working too hard to pump the blood. So on Tuesday he went into surgery to open up the artery via cathetherization going up through his groin to his heart, well it was unsuccessful because the pulmonary artery was too narrow and his condition is worse then they had originally thought.
> 
> 
> He is at NY Presbyterian where they have one of the best cardiology units for children. He is always smiling and laughing and charming all the nurses and doctors. He is a ray of sunshine ALL THE TIME! Children are amazing with how they can bring happiness into the lives of all.
> 
> Please keep him, my brother, sister-in-law, my 3 year old nephew (his big brother), and the fabulous surgeon in your prayers. Thank you.
> 
> Pamela (proud aunty)


 
I hope all went well??


----------



## crlsweetie912

I thought long and hard about posting this here. 
My son is 10 and has been bullied and teased most of his life because of his health issues and a learning disability.
The other day in therapy with his social worker, he said he wanted to die because people think he is "ugly" and that he wouldn't do anything to himself because he knows that "mommy would be sad and cry".
Lord remove this spirit of depression from my baby and let him know that he is BEAUTIFUL and loved by so many people.  Cover and protect him as we try to help him see the wonderful things about himself.  Lord guide me as I make decisions about his health and well being.
Ladies please pray that the Lord will keep my baby safe.
Amen.


----------



## thaidreams

If you could all pray that I am able to lose 50 pounds by December in order to be a kindey donor for my father it would be greatly appreciated!

“being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus.”- Philippians 1:6


----------



## thaidreams

KissKiss said:


> I dont usually pray for particular things but at church on Sunday the pastor helped me see the difference between being fatelistic (sp?) and what prayer can do.
> 
> So ladies I ask that you will also pray for me. On Thursday I have a job interview for a job that will really give me a good start in life, please pray that I am successful in the interview and getting this position
> 
> Thank You


 
Your prayer has been lifted up!  Please keep us posted on how it goes!!!


----------



## lalah

I don't post much, but I really feel the need to ask for your help in praying for me. You all have some really powerful prayers. I am recent graduate and have been looking for a job in my field. I ask that you pray that God will bless me with a school counseling position in a CPS high school.  I have been supporting  myself and two kids off of student loans since I had to do a year long internship and the money is running out. School will be starting in about six weeks and I am getting nervous about not having a position yet.


Your prayers are appreciated!


----------



## jshor09

Please say a prayer for my 6 yr old son.  he had open heart surgery to correct a hole in his heart and a narrowing of his aorta.  he has been going to checkups every 2 yrs without any issues.  he had a recent cardiologist appt in which they found the area behing the narrowing is enlarging.  he has to have another checkup in dec to see if it has gotten worse.  please keep him in his prayers and i pray he doesnt have to go through surgery again and if he does it is as just as successful as the first.


----------



## laCriolla

Ladies, please pray for me. I have a learning disability and they're saying because of it I can't pass the bar exam. I know that's not true. Through HIM all things are possible- or else I couldn't have gotten this far.  
but some doubts are creeping in about my ability. I know it's not my ability but HIS that will get me through-- please pray for me everyone


----------



## sparrow

Please pray for my daughter's marriage.Her and her husband have been married a year and they are living in Hawaii and are experiencing financial hardships and it is taking a toll on their relationship.Also I would like a prayer for my own financial situation. thank you and amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName

crlsweetie912 said:


> I thought long and hard about posting this here.
> My son is 10 and has been bullied and teased most of his life because of his health issues and a learning disability.
> The other day in therapy with his social worker, he said he wanted to die because people think he is "ugly" and that he wouldn't do anything to himself because he knows that "mommy would be sad and cry".
> Lord remove this spirit of depression from my baby and let him know that he is BEAUTIFUL and loved by so many people. Cover and protect him as we try to help him see the wonderful things about himself. Lord guide me as I make decisions about his health and well being.
> Ladies please pray that the Lord will keep my baby safe.
> Amen.


 
I pray with you that God's will be done and that that spirit is removed from your baby in the name of Jesus.  

Try having him learn/recite/ Psalm 27 or read it to him, it is about being confident in the Lord.  I have my son go over it and post it on his wall for those times when his confidence falls.  When I drop him off at school I tell him to have a 27 Psalm day and it seems to have helped him tremendously


----------



## motherx2esq

Please just keep me in your prayers.  I am going through a very tough time in my life right now and am bordering on depression.


----------



## KPH

I am in need of some prayer.  I have been moved from a position here at work that I was thriving in.  I"m still doing the same work but for a different group.  I am in international sales and I do the paperwork for the government to approve the sale of the items.  They have hired another lady to sit with my old group and SHE IS CLUELESS.  I understand not knowing some of the programs but after sitting with her for 30 days and watching her not take one note, those folks from that group are now bringing me their paperwork, i'm DISGUSTED and DISTURBED that this is happening, I have been sending them back to her and she just breaks down and cries.  Just pray the the foolishness behind these decisions be exposed and I'm promoted out of the group.  Like my aunt says, we need to pray in specifics and I specifically need for GOD to DELIVER ME.


----------



## leeshbeesh

My husband and I are currently living overseas (US Air Force) and my husband has fallen quite ill. Because of this we are unable to move and I may have to leave him here alone due to prior obligations. I hate to be away from him during any recovery time. I pray that he would be healed and we would be reunited at some point, based on our next assignment. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## cupcakes

somebody pray for me please i am having alot of problems in school, and with my hair, and health
and please pray for my grandma who has breast cancer


----------



## Chocolatep35

Hi Ladies,

I normally don't post in the forums I usually get my info or drop a line a two here and there and keep it moving.  Currently I'm going through a very difficult time in my life and I thought about this thread a year or so ago I came in asked for prayer and those prayers were answered. The things I'm going through right now I don't see a way out but I've learned to walk by faith and not by sight. Ladies please pray for me to be able to weather this storm. 

TIA


----------



## Shonni

I don't even know where to start, but I am trying to trust in him and faithful. I lost my job and am struggling to find work again. Just when it looks like I will be hired, someone else gets the position I so, so wanted. The Lord knows my heart and also knows my battle at this time. I know through prayer he will always answer. I know he may not come when I want him to, but I know that he will be right on time. With that said, ladies keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praying for you all....


----------



## LivingDoll

Hi Ladies, I'm trying to get my daughter into a Charter School here in Baltimore. She was waitlisted (number 24) and now there are only 5 kids ahead of her...they're up to #19. Although that sounds really good, she still may not get in if no slots open.

I need a prayer from you sisters. The school she's currently enrolled in is not good and I need for a miracle to happen. I know that prayer changes things.

I know that this request is small compared to some of the requests that we usually get but please send a prayer up for us.

Thanks you ladies.

~daephae


----------



## crlsweetie912

daephae said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm trying to get my daughter into a Charter School here in Baltimore. She was waitlisted (number 24) and now there are only 5 kids ahead of her...they're up to #19. Although that sounds really good, she still may not get in if no slots open.
> 
> I need a prayer from you sisters. The school she's currently enrolled in is not good and I need for a miracle to happen. I know that prayer changes things.
> 
> I know that this request is small compared to some of the requests that we usually get but please send a prayer up for us.
> 
> Thanks you ladies.
> 
> ~daephae


PRAYING!
I know how that is Dae.
God will provide either way!
But I am touching and agreeing that you get your prayers answered.

ETA:
Dae what school is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LivingDoll

crlsweetie912 said:


> PRAYING!
> I know how that is Dae.
> God will provide either way!
> But I am touching and agreeing that you get your prayers answered.
> 
> ETA:
> Dae what school is it if you don't mind me asking?


 
(((Hugs))) you always have my back! thanks so much...

imagine discovery public charter school...the first one in baltimore county.

www.imagineschools.com


----------



## amara11

I am in a whirlwind of self-doubt, uncertainty, fear, anxiety, stress, and confusion. All I can ask is that you pray for me. This summer has been the peak of all of these struggles- particularly these past few days. I feel literally sick to my stomach and cry at the drop of a dime. I can't find solace in anything and I just need everything to work out. I just can't bear it anymore.


please pray for me.


----------



## star

amara11 said:


> I am in a whirlwind of self-doubt, uncertainty, fear, anxiety, stress, and confusion. All I can ask is that you pray for me. This summer has been the peak of all of these struggles- particularly these past few days. I feel literally sick to my stomach and cry at the drop of a dime. I can't find solace in anything and I just need everything to work out. I just can't bear it anymore.
> 
> 
> please pray for me.



Father we disperse our dear sister to you in the mighty name of JESUS. NO WEAPON formed aganist her shall prosper. God we command in the name of Jesus that every demonic force againist her life will be loose and broken in Jesus name. I declare victory over the enemey in the name of Jesus and pray for a mighty break through concering her doubts and fears. God we put her in the master's hand and is FULLY confident that you will take care of her and she shall prevail. Please God help her to become whole in every aspect of life in mighty, mighty, mighty name of Jesus.


----------



## Culebra

Please pray for my health.  I am awaiting test results and ask that all my tests come back negative and that I am in good health so I can lead a healthy spiritual life without burdening my family and friends with health issues.
Also please pray that I find work soon as I was laid off in June and still looking for employment. Thank you.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Culebra said:


> Please pray for my health. I am awaiting test results and ask that all my tests come back negative and that I am in good health so I can lead a healthy spiritual life without burdening my family and friends with health issues.
> Also please pray that I find work soon as I was laid off in June and still looking for employment. Thank you.


 

I am touching and agreeing with you. Continue to pray and trust the Lord!


----------



## SoSweet08

Culebra said:


> Please pray for my health. I am awaiting test results and ask that all my tests come back negative and that I am in good health so I can lead a healthy spiritual life without burdening my family and friends with health issues.
> Also please pray that I find work soon as I was laid off in June and still looking for employment. Thank you.


 

I will pray for you and the previous posters.

I'm going through the same thing. I basically neglected my health for about two years and now i'm praying for that everything is going to be okay with me. I am currently waiting for my test to come in and I need to take more. 

I am also still searching for work. I know i'll find one soon, I just got to keep at it.

I was also wondering if anyone knew of a prayer I can say to myself for overall health?


----------



## lady_godiva

Hello Ladies,

I need your prayers!  I am in the process of possibly having something that I have worked on for the last three years taken away from me.  I need for you to pray that God's will be done and that I succeed on Tuesday with what I have been working on for so long.  I have worked too hard for too long for the devil to just come in and take it all away.

The devil has thrown every stumbling block he can to keep me from obtaining my goal.  However, I do know that God is in control.  Please pray that God will give me victory and continued grace to get what I have been working for and have been wanting for so long.

Thank you,

Lady G


----------



## Demi27

Hi Ladies.

This seems to be a particularly rough year for me as well. I have gone through some pretty rough things this year (which I don't want to write up on the board for personal reasons). I have been trying to stay strong and positive, but there are just some times that it doesn't seem like it's working.

I am going to pray for all of the ladies on the board because they are all going through rough times as I am right now.  I just pray that we all stay strong during these trying times.


----------



## SoSweet08

lady_godiva said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I need your prayers! I am in the process of possibly having something that I have worked on for the last three years taken away from me. I need for you to pray that God's will be done and that I succeed on Tuesday with what I have been working on for so long. I have worked too hard for too long for the devil to just come in and take it all away.
> 
> The devil has thrown every stumbling block he can to keep me from obtaining my goal. However, I do know that God is in control. Please pray that God will give me victory and continued grace to get what I have been working for and have been wanting for so long.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lady G


 
done...everything will go your way.


----------



## cupcakes

please remember me in ur prayers .This is definitly the worst year of my life, and I am praying for a miracle . I luv all of u ladies and will keep u in my prayers.


----------



## tyte curlz

plz pray for me also, as i begin searching for a job and continuing my education. TIA


----------



## CaramelPrincezz

I'm requesting prayer for my mother because she just told me she's been diagnosed with breast cancer. I know God is able to heal her and I'm trying to be strong about this for her. So please remember her in your prayers.

I also am trying to start back at my original school but there are some financial issues that need to be handled within the next couple of weeks. I'm planning on applying for the pharmacy program in a couple months so please pray that everything goes well with that. Thanks ladies


----------



## Tanji

lady_godiva said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I need your prayers! I am in the process of possibly having something that I have worked on for the last three years taken away from me. I need for you to pray that God's will be done and that I succeed on Tuesday with what I have been working on for so long. I have worked too hard for too long for the devil to just come in and take it all away.
> 
> The devil has thrown every stumbling block he can to keep me from obtaining my goal. However, I do know that God is in control. Please pray that God will give me victory and continued grace to get what I have been working for and have been wanting for so long.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lady G


 I will pray for you.  God will come through for you.  BELIEVE!


----------



## chicacanella

I need you all to pray for me because I just keep feeling as if I am compromising my beliefs/morals just to be with this one man.

I tried to leave the relationship behind but we had developed such an attachment that I keep being drawn back in even though I told him that I had some things to figure out. I was emotionally confused and now I know that I want to be with him but we just have a disagreement on some things.

Please pray that God will lead me by his holy spirit to make the right decision and that God will work on my SO's heart to mold and bring him closer to God and his will. I pray the same for both of us cause' I don't want to do wrong I just feel myself contemplating it out of love for him. so please, pray for me to not compromise my beliefs anymore.


----------



## Hair Iam

chicacanella said:


> I need you all to pray for me because I just keep feeling as if I am compromising my beliefs/morals just to be with this one man.
> 
> I tried to leave the relationship behind but we had developed such an attachment that I keep being drawn back in even though I told him that I had some things to figure out. I was emotionally confused and now I know that I want to be with him but we just have a disagreement on some things.
> 
> Please pray that God will lead me by his holy spirit to make the right decision and that God will work on my SO's heart to mold and bring him closer to God and his will. I pray the same for both of us cause' I don't want to do wrong I just feel myself contemplating it out of love for him. so please, pray for me to not compromise my beliefs anymore.



I pray God 's will for your relationship..if he's not for you my prayer is fr God to remove him...if  he is for you ...then God's will be done..Amen


----------



## Hair Iam

Please pray for my children;'s grandmother ..she was diagnosed with cancer yesterday ..her name is Marva James ....

Thank you 
God best


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please keep my family (myself and my 3 sons) in prayer as we are still under a VIGOROUS attack by the enemy.  I also know that these trials are a test from the Lord.  Please pray for our strength and the unity of our family as a whole.


----------



## delitefulmane

Hey y'all. Please pray for my older brother. He is so prideful that he doesn't like to ask for help in school and now he is having trouble finishing college. He is a wonderful musician but that alone can not get him through school. Ladies I ask that you pray for God to place him on the path that HE already has predestined for him.


----------



## nappysunflowers

I am asking for prayer. I am facing a critical exam on Wednesday. It determines whether or not I stay employed. I have studied for 2 months to the best of my abilities. I took breaks in between, but they were NEEDED! I am not asking for prayer to pass, I am asking for the strength and courage to realize that I do know the material, and that I am taking the test, and the test is not taking me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lanea87

I am asking for prayer. I will be facing a test that I wasnt really prepared for b/c they were all booked, but they ended up opening another test class for tomorrow morning. I have taken this test b4 and fail both havles. This test says if I go to certain college nursing school. I just jumped on here to ask for prayer from you ladies, but I have been studying since 12pm and will be taking this test at 930am on the 6th. The only thing I can do is try to do my best, take my time, and ask GOD for guidance. I have worked so hard recently for this....I have no other passion in my heart but to become a nurse. I have also worked too hard to be in my college just to have to give it all up. I have faith in myself that I will do well, but I want you ladies to have my back too.


----------



## env10us

Please pray for me ladies. My life is so hard right now. I'm dealing with depression, family issues, school issues and I need to regain all of my faith again. I'm a FIRM believer, but right now, it's SO hard. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## amara11

amara11 said:


> I am in a whirlwind of self-doubt, uncertainty, fear, anxiety, stress, and confusion. All I can ask is that you pray for me. This summer has been the peak of all of these struggles- particularly these past few days. I feel literally sick to my stomach and cry at the drop of a dime. I can't find solace in anything and I just need everything to work out. I just can't bear it anymore.
> 
> 
> please pray for me.




Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Things have made a 180, and God is really working on somethings in my life  I feel like I'm maturing too.

Much love


----------



## LivingDoll

daephae said:


> (((Hugs))) you always have my back! thanks so much...
> 
> imagine discovery public charter school...the first one in baltimore county.
> 
> www.imagineschools.com


 


crlsweetie912 said:


> PRAYING!
> I know how that is Dae.
> God will provide either way!
> But I am touching and agreeing that you get your prayers answered.
> 
> ETA:
> Dae what school is it if you don't mind me asking?


 


daephae said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm trying to get my daughter into a Charter School here in Baltimore. She was waitlisted (number 24) and now there are only 5 kids ahead of her...they're up to #19. Although that sounds really good, she still may not get in if no slots open.
> 
> I need a prayer from you sisters. The school she's currently enrolled in is not good and I need for a miracle to happen. I know that prayer changes things.
> 
> I know that this request is small compared to some of the requests that we usually get but please send a prayer up for us.
> 
> Thanks you ladies.
> 
> ~daephae


 
:update::update::update::update:

To God be the Glory! 

She got in!!!

Thanks so much to all who sent a request up for us. We are overjoyed that she has gotten in!!! Monday is the big day! I know that this would not have been possible without you ladies support.

I know this was God. He put a thought in my head to call and see if the school would fill slots as things changed throughout the year. When The school contact asked me my child's name and said "somebody shoulda called you"....I said "HUH!!!???"...she said, "hold on".....she came back and SAID "I'M GONNA BRING HER IN".

Goodness gracious y'all...if my coworkers never saw a praise before, they saw one then!!!I hooped and hollered and cried and thanked the Lord! I was a snotty mess. LOL...

Just saying thanks so much. Many blessings to you all.


----------



## planodiva

For the past 12 months my life has been extremely stressful and I am at my wits end.  I don't have any answers or solutions and I can not see ahead of me.  I literally feel like I am falling apart.  Today using meditation and remembrance I am holding on to the last bits of sanity I have left.  I know I am young, healthy and loved and everything will be resolved.  I just have been holding on for so long.  Please pray for me


----------



## LivingDoll

planodiva said:


> For the past 12 months my life has been extremely stressful and I am at my wits end. I don't have any answers or solutions and I can not see ahead of me. I literally feel like I am falling apart. Today using meditation and remembrance I am holding on to the last bits of sanity I have left. I know I am young, healthy and loved and everything will be resolved. I just have been holding on for so long. Please pray for me


 
I will keep you in prayer. Be strong.


----------



## mymane

Please pray for me ladies because just as I was trying to piece my lifeback together and jumpstart things, something else has come up and now I feel like I'll never get out this rut. I've been crying everyday for the past week and crying out to God but I just feel as though I will never see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm trying to wholeheartedly believe that God will answer my prayers but since I'm the reason i'm in this mess, I feel He doesn't want to help. Please just keep me in your prayers that everything will work out, I'll get out of this rut and can continue a happy healthy life.


----------



## planodiva

My mane

While listening to the Yolanda Adams morning show---she said during these dark and turbulent times do two things...1.  meditate on the goodness of God and 2. remember what he has done before when the enemy was after you as he is now.  

I will pray a specific prayer for you tonight.  See how God works in your life.  Be inspired


----------



## NIK

Ladies,

Please keep me in your prayers.  I will be taking my GMAT exam tomorrow that I've been studying so hard for and for such a long time.  This is my fourth time taking this exam and I pray that I may get a competitive score of (630+) in order to be a competitive applicant as I apply to business school.

"I believe and receive it"...Amen


----------



## crlsweetie912

Heavenly Father I pray now in the name of Jesus for my friend Amy. 
Lord I know you have her under your care and protection.  Please Lord stop the bleeding and protect her and her baby.  Send your spirit through the doctors and nurses that will be helping her.  Calm her spirit and send comfort to her right now.  I claim VICTORY over whatever is seeking to disturb her pregnancy.  She WILL Deliver a healthy baby IN YOUR TIMING!
Amena

Love you Amy.

ETA:
I PRAISE YOU LORD For helping my friend and her baby!!!! Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Those of you that  know the words of prayer please pray for me. I am in a bad living situation and am trying my best to get out of it. I'm physically disabled (FM, CFS, CTS, and AKAmputee) and I am trying my best to dig myself out of this ditch. I'm due to graduate as a web designer in May of '09 near the top of my class (3.8) and the job market doesn't look good. I'm steadily holding on and keeping faith. I've just been through so much. Please keep me in prayer and I will do the same for you.


----------



## Lanea87

I have been working hard to get into nursing school and I am asking you ladies to pray for me. Letter of acceptance went out last week and I havent received anything yet, and I am kinda nervous in a way. I know its only been a week but I stay like 30 mins from the school, so at the moment I am just keeping myself calm and continuing to pray.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please Pray for me. I want to get my life back in order. Pray that I get accepted to the university of my choice for sept 2009. I cant take it anymore. Too many problems at home and I'm tired. I gave 3 years of my life helping everyone in my family...I put my life on hold long... I barely have time to study.. Please help!!!! If possible that i move out into a new apartment soon. I need more time for me. HELP!


----------



## amara11

Jennifer Hudson and other surviving family members. They haven't officially confirmed whether or not the body of the little boy they found today was indeed her nephew's, but I have a gut feeling that it is 

After losing both her mother and brother in such a brutal way, the thought of losing a nephew too nauseates me. My heart truly goes out to her, and I know that words could never do justice in providing solace to her, so I just ask that we all band together and continue to pray for her strength from God. That's the best I know to do.

amara11


----------



## Newtogrow

Prayer request for Barack Obama and his family in their time of mourning for his grandmother, Toot.

Pray for his safety through this election process and for the safety of our country.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ladies:
I ask for prayer from you regarding my living situation.  I have been renting a house for about 9 years and it's falling apart.  Leaky roof, etc.  I have stayed here because rents in my area are upwards of 1300-1600 for a house.  I can't afford that.  I have drug dealers in my block, on my front at all hours of the night, cussing, drinking, and the police do nothing.  I need to move to a safer place.  I know God will make a way.
Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Heavenly Father:  
I BELIEVE that you will move in my situation.  Things have gotten worse, and only YOU could make a way out of this situation.  I praise you right now for the miraculous fixing of this situation.  I thank you for protecting my mother yesterday and keeping her alive.  Praises be to the name of the Lord Jesus.  You got us out of a really bad situation, but I know that things will still be hard.  Lord give us the strength to support my mother as she recovers and please protect us from the evil that is trying to destroy us as a family.  You said in your word that we are more than conquererors and that no weapon that's formed against us shall prosper.  I BELIEVE!
Amen.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Can you girls pray for me?  I'm in-between right now and applying madly daily.  I could take just any  (which I might have to do,  for the sake of $) but I reallly want a decent job with good pay.  I'm looking for something in my field.  Could you just pray that we make it financially?  I'm a single mother.  There are other family issues as well.  So please just support us in your prayers and good thoughts.  Thank you.


----------



## ajiamarie

I would like to request a special prayer for all those who don't know where their next meal is coming from.  While we prepare for to give Thanks to God for allowing us to see another year, I pray that we will remember to pray for those in need.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I have a prayer request over my health.

I received  a letter from the doctor over the thanksgiving holidays saying that I need to come in immediately, I don't know what else can be wrong with me (I am already dealing with a situation now).

I'm praying that it is nothing else more than what I already know.

Can you ladies pray that I will be fine when I go to the doctor this week?

Thank y'all so much.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

I need ya'll to pray for my health also. I've been praying and asking God for his deliverance from what I've been suffering. I feel like he's hearing me as things have been looking up. I'm just feeling a little discouraged right now and my faith in him is not what it should be. Please pray for me and my situation and that I'll start having more faith in him.
Thanks


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My husband is up for a promotion, please agree with us that he receives it with top pay.

Thanks in advance,

I'll post a Praise Report!


----------



## Lucia

I beleive that all things are possible. Please pray for me to have a loving respectful romantic relationship with my "list guy". I'm prayaing for all of you as well. Praise God. TIA


----------



## Lanea87

I am ready to move onto the next level in life as far as my education goes. I am a nursing major and it is time for me to go to NS, but I am still waiting on 2 major grades to come in. I have it in my heart to help ppl, this is my passion. My college experience has been a crazy one, not always good and trust me I am making up for it now. I am just asking for the last 2 grades to be on my side, I have worked really hard this semester. I want to be a nurse and I will be a nurse, in Jesus name. I am claiming it, for it is mine. Ladies pray for me as well, if you like.


----------



## cupcakes

Please pray for me I haven't been such a good christian lately. also pray for my relationship I love this guy with all my heart but he is not a christian pray that I can lead him in the right direction. Also for my health I've been sick since last friday. I kno god will work evrything out but plz remember me in ur prayers


----------



## GoingBack

My family and I need fervent prayer. Things aren't looking well for us.


----------



## cocochanty

I'm going to step out on faith and ask that you all pray that God will send me a a mate soon.

Thanks


----------



## aa9746

My husband and I would like to have children. My husband and I saved ourselves for marriage and we are trusting God for children (we've been married for 3 yrs).


----------



## clever

Praying regarding my living situation on campus...
I have requested a single room and I am on a wait list that has not moved since October.My living situation is terrible and I am praying for favor in this situation and peace of mind.


----------



## cupcakes

Please pray for my health


----------



## dreamlovermd

*Matthew 7:7-8 (New International Version)*

*Ask, Seek, Knock *

 7"Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 8For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened.

God knows I have asked, seek, and knock so hard, I think I broke God's door down. I have fasted and prayed; but still nothing. God is telling me to "Wait, wait, Its coming". I can feel it coming, but I am so slow and a fool. 

I ask for prayer for a job, *FINANCIAL FREEDOM......I NEED A BREAKTHROUGH*...I need something. I am holding on, but I feel like I am slipping off of what ever I am holding on too. But God would never let me go. 

P.S. I have been single my whole life.(I am 26, soon to be 27 in 1 month)  I just want to get my life in order before someone comes into my life. I know I may not meet mr. right when I assume my life is in order, I just feel like I am missing something, a part of me is lost some where and I need to find it on my own. I feel like I am slowly dying. I need a BREAKTHROUGH.


Thank You For your Prayers.


----------



## Lanea87

Had an interview with a heathcare job that I can grow with. I havent worked in a year+, I am claiming it, for it is mines.


----------



## LookingandListening

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Had an interview with a heathcare job that I can grow with. I havent worked in a year+, I am claiming it, for it is mines.



Good for you!!!

Please help me for my peace.  I feel like my soul is being attacked.


----------



## aa9746

slimzz said:


> Please pray for my health


 
I'm praying for your health and others here on the post.


----------



## camilla

I am reading this post I AM SO MOVED thank you *Tanica g* for reaching out to me in my time of need i will pray for EVERY ONE ON THIS THREAD AND ALSO FOR THE ONES WHO ARE NOT. 2008 was a trying year for my marriage,finances and health BUT i trust that  if GOD will pull you to it he will see you through it. Please pray for me as well


----------



## GoingBack

I touch and agree with all those prayers presented here. Please keep me and my family in your prayers too. We need them right now. We need God to show up in a mighty way.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I have a business Law test tomorrow where I'm studying for it right now. I'm praying and I ask that everyone pray with me, that I know, understand, and can spit this info back out to my teacher, but that I retain it past this test, as I want to become a CPA. 

Also I found what may be the job/internship of my dreams and I really pray that I get it...I just finished my resume and cover letter and I'm about to fax it to the office now.

Thank you.  You all are in my prayers also.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I can't even begin to tell what's going on, but the enemy is attacking my babies.  Please pray our strength as a FAMILY, and DEVIL, you WILL NOT GET YOUR HANDS ON MY CHILDREN!  I rebuke you IN THE NAME OF JESUS!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

I don't think this is bad idea, but if you're in this thread you probably agree with me- pray for Rhianna and Chris Brown. I'm making it a personal spiritual goal to pray for someone ELSE outside of my immediate family everyday. I think it would do them a lot of good and it will also help keep me togehter because I won't be so self absorbed with me me me....I can get that way sometimes...but pray for them and any other rich and famous image that is a *person* underneath. They need someone to petition for their souls since they may not be doing it for themselves. Know what I mean? be blessed everyone.


----------



## aribell

I very much _need_ a job for this summer.  I had an interview that would be the perfect position and I pray that the Lord would provide exactly what I need.


----------



## Ivy_Butter

My mom is having surgery to remove fibroids next week.  She is in Alabama (I'm in Houston). I ask that you pray for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## madamdot

Please pray for me. There is someone at my job that is making my life miserable. He has already threatened to do so and is going through with it. He has been feeding him with lies against me in order to get me fired. My boss has started turning against me.

I am in tears everyday about how miserable things are and i already have resignation letter typed up.

Please pray for me.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Good Morning Ladies:
My sister just called me and told me she lost her job.  She has a 4 year old.  Please pray that she gets another job soon and that I am able to help her in whatever way I can.  She was persecuted on this job by an overbearing, mean, nasty boss.  I know this is a way to open a door for her, but pray for her peace and strength and faith to know that God will see her through this.
Thank you!


----------



## Renewed1

I have a two fold prayer. 

1.) Pray that I find a church home in Colorado; I haven't been to church in months and I miss going.

2.) Pray that God blesses me with a job that meets my desires.


----------



## danigurl18

Plese pray for me that I can get through this situation.. my ex and I have been broken up for 2 years but we still have feelings and talk often. On Valentine's Day, he tells me that he's having a baby by a woman 10 years older than him in 3 weeks and he still wants to be with me. Now that there is a baby involved, I don't know if I can do it. Dealing with his child's mother and that situation for the rest of my life is something that I am not looking forward to. I have been praying about this and I need some back up. We have received confirmation about our marriage when we were in high school but I'm having doubts. I'm hurt, angry, confused so please pray for me.


----------



## cupcakes

Please pray for my health and healing.


----------



## kayte

asking for prayer for healing health and power and strength 
and for God's guidance and major breakthrough 
to an astonshing level in career goals of the heart 
Thy will be done


----------



## kayte

praying for all our requests
standing in agreement
Lord do not tarry..as we come
boldly to the throne of grace saying thank you in advance 
for your mercy,miracles and saving power that gives abundantly 
supernaturally beyond what we ask for
right on time


----------



## Lissa0821

Thanks for your prayers!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for my friend M.  She was in a really bad car accident yesterday and her foot was crushed and severly damaged.  She is ok, but she is going to have to have complete reconstructive surgery on her foot.  The damage is so bad that she's in an air cast and they can't operate until all the swelling goes down.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Please lift up my nephew Mark, he is coming out of a coma and we are believing God for a speedy recovery.  He is opening his eyes, blinking, squeezing our hand lightly, moving his limbs and we are believing for his mind to be renewed and restored and to be better than ever as well as his physical body, spirit and soul.  

It is a joy to watch God's healing manifest in him.  Mark is strong and really trying to come out of this.  We are standing on this with violent faith and we are taking my nephew's life back with force!!!  He is 31 and wants a new life with new purpose and I know God is giving it to him.

I need some hardcore prayer warriors on this.  Storming the kingdom of darkness and fighting for my nephew with prayer, praise and faith commands!


Thank you guys so much and i'll update with a praise report.


----------



## phynestone

I need a prayer request for a relationship that I just can't let go. It's been a few years and I guess I'm afraid of the unknown. It feels like I'm losing even though I'm trying to do what God says I'm supposed to do and I hate this feeling.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Hey everyone, I am in here posting again...
Please pray for my finances.  I am doing my best, but it seems as if there isn't ever enough to cover our basic needs.  But GOD is my ultimate source and I believe by faith that he will see us through these rough times.  Aman.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*asking for prayer for a little boy name Erich. I don't know his situation but I want him covered in prayer and please help me. I pleade the blood of Jesus over this child and his life.*


----------



## Qualitee

plz pray for me. I need help with school. nothing is working for me.


----------



## SouthernBeauty

Please pray that I love the people who try to bring me down!! I have this whole in my heart for a few people in my life that have betrayed me and I just want to forgive and forget but it is so hard! Please pray for me b/c I have a bad habit of holding a grudge!


----------



## star

OWCP claim approved March/April 2009
Destiny Prayer request
Blessed investment group

Amen!!!


----------



## BeautyPoint

Prayer Request:
-Please pray that God leads me to find my church home.
-Please pray that my daughter find her way back to God.
-Please pray that God heal my broken heart.
-Please pray for all of those that are going through difficult times.


----------



## delitefulmane

Ladies,
please pray for my dad. He is suffering for insomonia and depression!


----------



## Ithacagurl

Please pray for one of the worship leaders at my church. She is a 22 year old Ithaca College student seemingly in excellent shape. She went into the hospital w week ago with mono that led to pneumonia, then a heart attack. She is unconscious and in a coma. They cannot detect any bain function. Her name is Andrea Morton. Thank you


----------



## blazingthru

Please pray for me. I am struggling trying to breath everyday. I have asthma but have been free for 10 years now I thought it was back but they think its my heart. I have a series of test on Monday.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Please pray for the family of Janey.  They lost their mother from lung cancer a few months ago and the older daughter committed suicide this week.  This leaves J. by herself because the father's business has him traveling abroad too often, plus, they don't have a good relationship.  This child is broken and miserable and I fear she may be tempted to do the same.  She's not talking, barely standing up straight.  Please pray for G-d to protect her and her father.


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray:

I recently sprung my ankle, I don't have any medical insurance and I can't afford to go to the doctor.  Please pray for a complete healing.

I've been unemployed for a long time please pray that God will open the doors of opportunities for me.  I'm in desperate need, sometimes its so hard not to cry about my sad situation.


----------



## BlairWaldorf

Please pray that God watches over me and my loved ones. we are all going through relationship trials and need his forgiveness and guidance and love. plz pray that God helps me find a decent job. plz pray that God helps me pass my classes and keeps me surrounded around love and positivity.


----------



## clever

Please pray that God gives me focus to complete and pass my classes and gives me guidance what to do next.


----------



## PrissyMiss

Please pray that I get a job. It's been awhile and loans kick back in next month.


----------



## JusPhabulous40

pebbles said:


> The last thread we had was lost in the process of bringing it over to this thread, so we'll start a new one. Thanks Bev, for saving the orignal text of that thread.
> ___________________
> 
> There are a lot of our sisters on the LHCF that are in need of prayer. God laid upon my heart the desire to pray for my LHCF sisters on this year. I meant to post this earlier, but I got sidetracked. If I can find just one prayer warrior who will pray with me in agreement for God to change these circumstances, in the name of Jesus, I assure you that we can see miracles happen. If I find more than one willing sister, we can send the devil running away screaming in agony! Oh, how he HATES when we come together in agreement for God's promises!
> 
> We have sisters who are:
> - suffering from depression,
> -they need jobs
> -their finances are a mess
> -their husbands are acting up
> -their children are acting up
> -their bodies are afflicted with sickness and disease
> -some of our sisters cannot conceive and desparately need God to move
> -some of us will receive negative reports from the doctor on this year. Are we going to accept that it's over for us? Or will we take it to the Doctor of doctors for His final diagnosis?
> -many of our sisters need to be married, but the men are nowhere to be found. I'm believing God that this year, many of our LHCF sisters will meet their life partners. If you thought there was no hope, I've got news for ya! I've been praying on it, and I KNOW it will come to pass.
> -and the list of situations that need prayer goes on and on...
> 
> We can pray for God to change these situations. Those who pray faithfully know the POWER of prayer. Towards the end of last year, I saw God work some mighty miracles, and I know that He wants to bless those who believe that He can do the things we ask of Him.
> 
> So pray with me. All those who have prayer requests, just add on to this thread. I'll write down your request and take it to God in prayer. Those who are of a heart to do the same, please do! God will bless you for it. For as you raise others in prayer, God will handle your business for you too! That's how our Father works! He blesses us as we are a blessing to others around us.
> 
> I'll be patiently waiting for a praise report so that I can sing and shout about the goodness of God.


 
Please pray for my relationship with my husband. It seems these days that we can't find anything positive to say to each other and I think we've both given up. I want to pray for restoration but I am just tired of going through the motions. I believe that God ordains marriage, I just don't know what to do to fix mine.

God bless you for praying for me. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BlairWaldorf

please pray that i and my other loved ones can heal from the passing of my sister and forgive the person that caused it .


----------



## divya

Please pray that I exercise good judgment. There are serious decisions that I must make in a coming weeks that will affect my life forever.  Thank you.


----------



## KPH

Please pray for my cousin, Hervin Jones, Jr.  He has cancer in his neck, the doctors were giving him chemo therapy and some of the medication caused bone marrow to settle in his lungs which affected his breathing.  for the past few weeks he has not been sleeping for fearing he wouldn't wake up. He passed out over the weekend and was rushed to the hospital, he's now on a ventilator and they do not want to do surgery for fear of him passing.  I'm so hurt right now, we grew up in the same house and now I feel like I'm losing a brother.


----------



## KPH

Please while you pray, ask GOD to heal Hervin Jones Jr.


----------



## pookaloo83

Please pray for my DH. He has a lump on his shoulder that gives him alot of pain and we are going to the doctor to see what it is about. Hopefully nothing serious. Thank You.


----------



## Farida

Please pray for my job search. I am 6 months in...I got a HUGE interview for August 14/15. I have been so crushed by the pursuit...so many no's. It has really hurt my self esteem and caused me to sink into depression. I can barely sleep most nights.

I have become accustomed to asking God to give me what he thinks is right for me, but for this one, I just can't. I really want this job. So bad. I want so badly to believe in the master plan that brought me into this opportunity.


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray for my sister and I.  Her company just reduced her hours and I'm unemployed.  I only receive money from school and now my school is trying to dismiss me from school.  It's my only income.


----------



## fyb87

Please pray that I find a permanent job as I have not been able to obtain one since October 2007.  I work contract jobs whenever I do find them.  They are usually paying less than half of what I was making before, but I am very thankful when I do find them.  I don't feel like I'm worried, but my body tells me different being I am physically tired each and every day, but half the time I can't sleep.  At this point I don't even care about making the same money, but just having a permanent full-time job with benefits would be a complete blessing.


----------



## laCriolla

please pray, my faith is being tested. i have to take a licensing exam.


----------



## new-life

Please pray that I will not lose faith in my Lord. I've been going through a lot with my mind fixated on everything else but God, and I'm so weary. I believe I'm being tested big time- many times before it was easy for me to give up on Him, but I refuse to do it this time...I'm willing to go through whatever I need to go through in order to get God's blessing and to have that close relationship with him always. Please pray that I endure this struggle. Thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Pray for my husband and myself, he has gone on quite a few management interviews, with no success.  It seems the employers are racist.  This last interview was 3 rounds, almost guaranteed a job, then, no call, no nothing.  He was told he has excellent recommendations, experience, former colleagues even vouched for him at this company.  He called to inquire and was told they hired someone else.  We learned this while on vacation ;-[.

He is so hurt.  He is feeling like less of a provider.  We desperately need the financial increase and have been believing God for a position of this type for years.  We kept hearing so many words from The Lord on this and it's hard to grasp that they hired someone else.  Where did we miss it?  We both felt physically ill from the shock and he is more than a little bit depressed.

I'm consoling him, but I am disappointed as well, I can't lie.  Please send me your pms if you have insight on this.  Thanks in advance for praying that another, better position opens up quickly - and that he is hired for it.


----------



## alundra

I usually don't come and ask for prayers, but I'm in a tough situation. 

I've been living with my in-laws for nearly two years now because my husband and I are down on our luck with the recession and me getting a job. 

Yesterday my in-laws made is really, crystal, super clear that they want us out as fast as possible. They've started shoving papers under our noses and are making us go to house viewings.

The problem is, I'm unemployed which is going to make it impossible for us to get a mortgage in England. Even if we do and borrow £110,000 for this house they want us to have, we'll be paying £600 a month plus fees. My husband makes about £1,000 a month. Utilities (not including initial instillation) would be about £200 a month, leaving us with £200 -- and we haven't eaten nor has my husband got to work (£75 monthly) yet! 

Please, if you could spare some time, pray for us.

Thanks.


----------



## DaPPeR

Pray for me that I do not lose my faith in God. I have stopped praying, reading my bible verses and I haven't gone to church since I moved to this city.

I feel that nothing is going right in my life(financially and relationship-wise) because of this lost feeling I have when it comes to the Lord. I pray that things change for me for the better. Please anyone PM me, I would surely appreciate the guidance into the right direction which is a new and greater connection to God.


----------



## QueenHav

I am not suicidal. But I wouldn't mind dying sometime soon. I am so tired of my life and its meaningless activities. Its gotten to the point where I just go to work and come home. I've been trying to avoid my family and friends but all I get is the cuss out when they finally reach me. I just want to hide under my bed for the rest of 2009. I hate my life. I'm poor, ugly, crazy and I'm tired of it all.


----------



## Sosa

Please pray that I pass my qualifying exam in Sept. My mentor...*sigh*... please just pray for me. I've never had to endure verbal abuse before, she is really messing up my confidence in my abilities. She makes me feel dumb, incompetent and stupid, maybe I should report her or just quit her lab


----------



## sharentu

i would like to put in a silent prayer request.  tia


----------



## Shimmie

Ladies, I  have prayed for each of you in this thread.    Please hold on.   God is not going to forsake either of you.   Please, please hold on.  

I'm still praying for you even when I log out.   Please know this.  I'm keeping your prayers close to my heart.   Even more they are in the heart of God our Father in Heaven.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm requesting that ya'll pray for me.  I need a JOB!!! ASAP!  I'm trusting and believing that God is going to make a way, but right now.....I need a JOB!

Also, I'm working on a secret project, please pray that God will open the doors of opportunities for me. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Laela

Changed,

You're in my prayers as you seek out that position that God has waiting just for you:

_*I know this economy is supposed to be topsy-turvey, Lord, but we don't live according to the World System. We live according to your Kingdom. Because your dear Child Changed works for you Lord, and not man, I stand in agreement with her that you have supplied ALL her needs. We thank you, Lord, for that new employment. We believe and we receive your will today. In Jesus' Name. Amen. *_

Changed, when God opens that BIG DOOR for you no man can shut it and I look forward to your praise report!

If there's anything I can do to help you in the natural w/ your search for employment, feel free to IM me.... 

God Bless,
Laela 






Changed said:


> I'm requesting that ya'll pray for me.  I need a JOB!!! ASAP!  I'm trusting and believing that God is going to make a way, but right now.....I need a JOB!
> 
> Also, I'm working on a secret project, please pray that God will open the doors of opportunities for me.
> 
> THANK YOU!


----------



## Laela

I stand in agreement...  Amen!

I especially hold close to my heart those seeking work and have said a special prayer for them.  Psalms 37 says his his Righteous will *never *be forsaken nor will his seed have to beg for bread. The devourer is on the prowl, looking for lambs to destroy but guess what? God tells us whatever condition we are in, there will always be contentment, in Him. I believe this to be true.... 

God bless you Prayer Warrrior!!




Shimmie said:


> Ladies, I  have prayed for each of you in this thread.    Please hold on.   God is not going to forsake either of you.   Please, please hold on.
> 
> I'm still praying for you even when I log out.   Please know this.  I'm keeping your prayers close to my heart.   Even more they are in the heart of God our Father in Heaven.


----------



## Laela

*ESCAPE THE SNARE OF THE FOWLER*

sb07,

_Please don't lose faith in God, because he'll never lose faith in you._.. 

The enemy wants you to give up   because he sees that blessing and doesn't want you to benefit from it. I pray that your faith is strengthened and that you endure to claim that blessing God wants to bestow upon you!  AMEN!

When you have some time, I encourage you to read Psalms 124. It's a short Psalms packed with PUNCH. If you can read it each morning when you awake, for the rest of the week, I believe you will be encouraged:

_*“Had it not been the LORD who was on our side,”  Let Israel now say, 
“Had it not been the LORD who was on our side  When men rose up against us, 
Then they would have swallowed us alive,  When their anger was kindled against us; 
Then the waters would have engulfed us,  The stream would have swept over our soul; 
Then the raging waters would have swept over our soul.” 
Blessed be the LORD,  Who has not given us to be torn by their teeth. 
Our soul has escaped as a bird out of the snare of the trapper;  The snare is broken and we have escaped. 
Our help is in the name of the LORD,  Who made heaven and earth.*_





sb07 said:


> Please pray that I will not lose faith in my Lord. I've been going through a lot with my mind fixated on everything else but God, and I'm so weary. I believe I'm being tested big time- many times before it was easy for me to give up on Him, but I refuse to do it this time...I'm willing to go through whatever I need to go through in order to get God's blessing and to have that close relationship with him always. Please pray that I endure this struggle. Thanks.


----------



## new-life

Laela, I just want to thank you so much for your encouragement. It's so crazy that you posted this yesterday because yesterday I woke up, and decided that I didn't want to think about Him right now. My mind was tired and I felt like everything was so complicated. So I just didn't do anything (well at least anything productive). I'm gonna keep it simple in my own personal relationship with Him and trust that He knows that I'm trying, even though i may stumble quite a few times. Thanks for the suggestion to read Psalms 124, I will be reading that.


----------



## Shimmie

Sosa said:


> Please pray that I pass my qualifying exam in Sept. My mentor...*sigh*... please just pray for me. I've never had to endure verbal abuse before, she is really messing up my confidence in my abilities. She makes me feel dumb, incompetent and stupid, maybe I should report her or just quit her lab


 
One of God's names is Jehovah Shammah, which means, the God who is already there.   Sosa, God is already 'there' in your lab classes and there with your Mentor and there with you all the way.   He is already there to lead and guide you; to protect you and to never reject you.   God is already there.   Each moment of life that you enter into, God is already there, always with you.   No matter who else, or where you have to be,  He is...already there, just to comfort and protect you.

Enter into each moment from this moment on, knowing that God has already been there before you to smooth and prepare the way.   And know that God is there to stay, never leading you astray.   

You have Victories in your life, still yet untold.   You have many blessings and miracles which are yet and about to unfold.   Don't be afraid anymore, for God is with you and you will never ever fail, not in labs nor in life.   You will never, ever fail.    Your Mentor is no different than any other, a human being who is never to be feared; but respected for being there to teach you; who lives under God and not above Him.  

Jehovah Shammah, The God Who Loves You and is Always there, just for you. 

Blessings and please share your Victory come September!  :Rose:


----------



## runwaydream

Hey you guys, 
I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask for this or not, but please pray that I get halfway to APL (my goal for this month)  by the end of the month. For some reason my hair isn't growing as much as it used to though I'm doing everything I've always done for it to grow. My goal is to get past APL by December and if I don't get halfway to APL by the end of this month it'll throw everything off track. I know it seems trivial but my hair is important to me. I pray every night for it but pls pray for me too. thanks


----------



## Laela

That was very well said.. and ITA on keeping it simple. That's all God asked.. trusting him is simple but we sometimes try to make it so complicated. I know I have... I wish you well this week and that Psalms 124 was sown deep into your heart! It will bear fruit.. 





sb07 said:


> Laela, I just want to thank you so much for your encouragement. It's so crazy that you posted this yesterday because yesterday I woke up, and decided that I didn't want to think about Him right now. My mind was tired and I felt like everything was so complicated. So I just didn't do anything (well at least anything productive). *I'm gonna keep it simple in my own personal relationship with Him and trust that He knows that I'm trying,* even though i may stumble quite a few times. Thanks for the suggestion to read Psalms 124, I will be reading that.


----------



## Shimmie

runwaydream said:


> Hey you guys,
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask for this or not, but please pray that I get halfway to APL (my goal for this month) by the end of the month. For some reason my hair isn't growing as much as it used to though I'm doing everything I've always done for it to grow.
> 
> My goal is to get past APL by December and if I don't get halfway to APL by the end of this month it'll throw everything off track. I know it seems trivial but my hair is important to me. I pray every night for it but pls pray for me too. thanks


Father I ask that you take your precious daughter's hair, way below Bra Strap.  Thank you for showing her what to add and what to take away.   Give her perfect peace each inch of the way.   Keep her healthy inside and out.   Protect her hair from excess shedding and keep it from falling out.  

I thank you Father that you will give to her all that she needs to maintain her healthy growth.  I thank you Heavenly Father, that you give her inch by inch, measure by measure, your Crowing Glory that she will treasure.

We give you praise and only you will have all honour and glory for this we pray in your precious name, Jesus... Amen and Amen.   :Rose: 

For you RunwayDream.... Beautiful Healthy Runway Hair.


----------



## runwaydream

Shimmie said:


> Father I ask that you take your precious daughter's hair, way below Bra Strap.  Thank you for showing her what to add and what to take away.   Give her perfect peace each inch of the way.   Keep her healthy inside and out.   Protect her hair from excess shedding and keep it from falling out.
> 
> I thank you Father that you will give to her all that she needs to maintain her healthy growth.  I thank you Heavenly Father, that you give her inch by inch, measure by measure, your Crowing Glory that she will treasure.
> 
> We give you praise and only you will have all honour and glory for this we pray in your precious name, Jesus... Amen and Amen.   :Rose:
> 
> For you RunwayDream.... Beautiful Healthy Runway Hair.





aww thanks so much!! i wish i knew how to pray that well


----------



## LadyCee

Hi Ladies,

I am asking for some prayer during my time of serious confusion and need of guidance.  I ask that the Lord continues to hear my prayers and helps me to be more patient and learn to be a happy being rather than negative and sad at times. To wake up in the morning and not allow anything or anyone ruin my day. Prayer to be content with myself and to find the true me, and do what makes the Lord happy that will in turn make me happy. To be happy for others and to no longer hate or be jealous of anyone. To stop being to hard on myself and loving me for me for the self doubt to disappear and to be the best I can only be and to also be okay with being single for now and be patient enough to wait for God to send me the best person out there that will not only compliment me but makes me a better person in Christ.

Amen

Thank you ladies. !


----------



## Laela

God is no magician to grant us our wishes instantly; he wants us to meet him halfway, in faith...through prayer, he will provide you with the knowledge and skills to maintain and grow beautiful hair. He's already drawn you to LHCF, from which you can glean the knowledge to accomplish your goal..... this is Faith with Works at work.



Happy hair growing!


runwaydream said:


> aww thanks so much!! i wish i knew how to pray that well


----------



## madamdot

Ladies, I know you have all been praying for me to find work as I requested. I have a job interview tomorrow.

Though I am not excited at the prospects, I know God works in mysterious way and I know if this job is for me, He will reveal it to me.

I posted this in the praise thread but I also wanted to put it here because it has to do with my job search as well:

I now have one of those side hustles that I discovered here on the forum: Leapforce. This is the perfect temp job as I search for new full time job. I am on the computer all day and making money to pay the bills will really help ease the pressure.

God has really been good for me: the job search is slow, but He is also healing my body from the ravages of the last few years (my hair has finally stopped falling out), my mind, my marriage, my family.

Praise God for His everlasting love.


----------



## Laela

Madamdot,

No mystery in God's ways..we just don't understand them. 

*Isaiah 55:8-9 *
For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the LORD. For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts. 

He is Jehovah-jireh, our _Provider _, and he will provide for you and your family. You're in my prayers for this interview tomorrow. I believe that God has opened that door of employment for you and will direct you to the right job and not just any old job. Only the best for his Children 




madamdot said:


> Ladies, I know you have all been praying for me to find work as I requested. I have a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> Though I am not excited at the prospects, I know God works in mysterious way and I know if this job is for me, He will reveal it to me.
> 
> I posted this in the praise thread but I also wanted to put it here because it has to do with my job search as well:
> 
> I now have one of those side hustles that I discovered here on the forum: Leapforce. This is the perfect temp job as I search for new full time job. I am on the computer all day and making money to pay the bills will really help ease the pressure.
> 
> God has really been good for me: the job search is slow, but He is also healing my body from the ravages of the last few years (my hair has finally stopped falling out), my mind, my marriage, my family.
> 
> Praise God for His everlasting love.


----------



## madamdot

Laela said:


> Madamdot,
> 
> No mystery in God's ways..we just don't understand them.
> 
> *Isaiah 55:8-9 *
> For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the LORD. For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.
> 
> He is Jehovah-jireh, our _Provider _, and he will provide for you and your family. You're in my prayers for this interview tomorrow. I believe that God has opened that door of employment for you and will direct you to the right job and not just any old job. Only the best for his Children



lol . . . that's what I mean. Mysterious to me 

I know I don't understand what is going on so I will trust Him.


----------



## Laela

..and this member of the choir says

AMEN!





madamdot said:


> *I know I don't understand what is going on so I will trust Him*.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Hi Ladies,

I wonder if you could pray for my sister I dont want to put her personal business out there but she has been going through a rough time and her life is very unstable for about 5 months now, she has an appointment on Wednesday which will decide her future for better or for worse.So please pray that this meeting will be a great success and will go in her favour and that she will be able to bounce back from this setback.

Thank you.*


----------



## Laela

Hi, Spongie,

I pray that all goes well in your sister's life...and I believe it and receive it, in Jesus' name. I thank God and stand in agreement with you, that on Wednesday, her life has changed for the better and that God has granted her favor in all areas of her life, especially in her finances. 

Stay blessed!




Spongie Bloom said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> I wonder if you could pray for my sister I dont want to put her personal business out there but she has been going through a rough time and her life is very unstable for about 5 months now, she has an appointment on Wednesday which will decide her future for better or for worse.So please pray that this meeting will be a great success and will go in her favour and that she will be able to bounce back from this setback.
> 
> Thank you.*


----------



## Poohbear

My brother lost his job back in June. He is 24 years old. Please pray that he finds a job soon.


----------



## LadyCee

my family is so dysfuntional. i have family members being so evil towards one another and i find myself in the middle of it. i am trying to be the mediator and its not working. the devil is stirring something up and im becoming overwhelmed. theres only so much i can do. please pray for my family and I. please


----------



## Laela

divya... I miss you on the CF! I hope things are going well for you and that those decisions were sound. God bless and keep you, chica!

Laela




divya said:


> Please pray that I exercise good judgment. There are serious decisions that I must make in a coming weeks that will affect my life forever.  Thank you.


----------



## Renewed1

Changed said:


> I'm requesting that ya'll pray for me. I need a JOB!!! ASAP! I'm trusting and believing that God is going to make a way, but right now.....I need a JOB!
> 
> THANK YOU!


 

UPDATE: I received a call for an interview.  I'm praying that God will bless me with this job.  Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Laela

Poohbear,

I have lifted your brother up in prayer, *that God has opened a door for him that no man can close, that he has found favor on his job interviews, that those who come in contact with him obey the Spirit of God*. Amen!




Poohbear said:


> My brother lost his job back in June. He is 24 years old. Please pray that he finds a job soon.


----------



## Laela

Hi, LadyCee,

Try not to be disheartened over your family..it is draining to be mediator to family. Your heart is in the right place, and I feel your pain because you are a peacmaker at heart. You yearn for all to be well and everyone to be on good terms. But I have learned from that. That there are times we must apply the wisdom of God because the battles we want/tend to fight are not our own -- even when family is involved. Sometimes we give the devil credit when he should get none. Your family members have to choose to be more loving toward one another.

I ask that you try your best to guard your heart from all this pain, because from it flows the issues of life. I have prayed that God will soften the hearts of your family members and that you will be at peace. *Let the peace of God rule and reign in your heart *

This is my prayer for you today,
Amen

I'll leave these Scriptures for you concerning your concerns:

*Prov 4:23*
Above all else, guard your heart, for it is the wellspring of life.

*Psalms 127:1*
Unless the LORD builds the house, they labor in vain who build it; unless the LORD guards the city, the watchman stays awake in vain. 

*Isaiah 32:17-18*
And the effect of righteousness, quietness and assurance forever.  My people will dwell in a peaceful habitation, in secure dwellings, and in quiet resting places

*Philippians 4:7*
And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.




LadyCee said:


> my family is so dysfuntional. i have family members being so evil towards one another and i find myself in the middle of it. i am trying to be the mediator and its not working. the devil is stirring something up and im becoming overwhelmed. theres only so much i can do. please pray for my family and I. please


----------



## aa9746

Please pray for the New School Year: Children, Parents, Teachers, Support Staff, and Administrators


----------



## divya

Please pray for me that I will have true faith in the Lord and put Him FIRST in every aspect of my life.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## PapillionRouge

Requesting a silent prayer request please  Thank you so much!


----------



## candiel

I'm requesting prayer for financial blessings, a job, a place to stay and peace of mind.  I wake up nervous and on edge and worrying about what is going to happen to me next. I am tired of the depression that had come over me.  I don't answer my phone for days at a time and no one sees me when I get into my down moods. Since my divorce, things have gotten so crazy and I never thought my life would come to this.

 I know that God is in control but I need to live like I believe that!  I am praying for you ladies also.


----------



## phynestone

candiel said:


> I'm requesting prayer for financial blessings, a job, a place to stay and peace of mind.  I wake up nervous and on edge and worrying about what is going to happen to me next. I am tired of the depression that had come over me.  I don't answer my phone for days at a time and no one sees me when I get into my down moods. Since my divorce, things have gotten so crazy and I never thought my life would come to this.
> 
> I know that God is in control but I need to live like I believe that!  I am praying for you ladies also.




Here are some helpful scriptures: Psalm 94, Matthew 6:31-34, Phillippians 4:6, Isaiah 40:29, Proverbs 3:5-7, Romans 8:26,27, 38,39

Hope this helps.


----------



## freckelz99

*Please help me, I need your prayers and thoughts for my relationship*

Hi ladies, 

I am new here. Thanks for having this wonderful thread. Candiel, I will pray for you. I am unemployed so I know how it is to have financial difficulties and how stressful that can be. 

I have a favor to ask everyone, can I please ask you all for a prayer request? This has been weighing on me so heavily. I am in the most wonderful relationship of my life right now with a man I believe truly loves me. He is truly my best friend and I love him and his son. But sometimes I don't feel the passion (attraction) that I believe I should feel with him and I wonder if he is "the one". 

It seems like I have always been drawn to abusive or neglectful relationships that lasted such a short time and were dramatic. I would always get obsessed with guys who treated me badly or didn't call me back, etc. If a guy did seem to like me I would get bored so easily and always go after those bad-boys who were disrespectful and cared nothing about me (I hope this doesn't sound familiar to others!) 

I am 30 years old and this is the first time I feel truly loved, so why am I pushing him away? Sometimes I feel like I am afraid to be truly happy. We have been together for almost 2 years now and I hope to be together for a lot longer. This is definitely not the first time I have gotten bored in a "healthy" relationship. Am I trying to create drama or is God telling me something else? I just don't know. I feel like I can't trust my own "feelings" anymore because they seem to lead me to the wrong choices in relationships. I feel like I have not been close to God in the last few years, but I realized I need him in my life and need His guidance. 

Please pray for me for God to enter my life and help me to appreciate what I have. I know God put this man in my life for a reason, I know deep down that I do love him, please don't let me be swayed by temptation and wanting to stir up drama in my life. And if he is the One, please help the Lord to make me know this and appreciate this, and if not then please pray for Jesus to let me know the right thing to do. 

Ladies, thank you for reading this request, I am sorry to be selfish and ask for this being so new here but I am at my wits end today and driving myself crazy and I thought maybe with this wonderful group I could rely on the "kindness of strangers". Thank you so much!


----------



## freckelz99

*PS*

PS, if anyone has any scriptures or devotions that would help me please pass them along, and send me your prayer requests too.


----------



## makeupgirl

Please pray for me this week, I've been having issues at work.  Well actually it's more like an issue with a co-worker I was beginning to consider a friend.  

My co-worker is very sweet but she has this knack for being a know it all, can be very disruptive in the workplace by being a loud talker and just very obnoxious.  When I told her about being loud, she gave me excuses and place blame elsewhere and takes offense easily.  I'm not sure if she's a Christian b/c she brings up other religions a lot when Christianity is brought up in our conversations but she's also very dominering in the conversations as well.

I'm quiet and reserved by nature so it takes a lot for me to become talkative and outspoken in any group.  So around my co-workers, I've known them long enough and feel comfortable enough to not be as quiet but I'll pull back if do feel uncomfortable in any though and right now around her I feel incredibly frustrated and not in the spirit when I get around her lately.  

I don't want to hurt her in any way.  However, yesterday at work I did snap at her a lot.  She very smotherly, as well and a people pleaser and takes it personal if someone is in a bad mood.  I didn't mean to snap, I reach my limit with her and everything exploded, especially when she told me she was going to work my case her way when she ask me a question about it.  

I did feel bad, the Holy Spirit immediately convicted my heart and I apologized to her.  I don't have the heart to tell her that I also find her annoying along with my co-workers but I'm also going through an illness right now and stress is the last thing I need right now.  I'm diabetic and I have gastroparesis and my sugars went up when I exploded.  

I pray that I would get over myself because I know that my attitude towards her is not of God and he wouldn't want me to be annoyed with her.  I also pray that she will see things from our co-workers point of view and learn to listen.  I also pray that I would learn from this situation and just stay out of it next time, because I was also stuck in the middle between her and my other co-workers.  

Thanks in advance in the name of Jesus by the power of the Holy Spirit for your prayers.  I'm also sorry that this was so long.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Morning Ladies,

I'm asking that you pray for my husband.  He is struggling to manage a work issue involving a co worker.   His job has threatened to terminate him, co worker or both because of recent work conflicts.   What upsets us is that the co worker is a homosexual (50yr old grown man ) and using that to his advantage to make the boss and HR feel sorry for him.  

Adding to DH's stress is an upcoming court case involving a pedestrian kicking his car while driving through a predominantly white college campus.   

DH is struggling with the above issues and the thought of a baby on the way.  He is extremely nervous and scared about being a new dad.   

I try to support him, but he just looks down like he's ashamed.  I tell him everything will be okay, but he still walks around depressed.

Your prayers are greatly needed.  Thank you.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Hello Ladies

Can you wonderful ladies please keep myself and my son in prayer. Everything is getting out of control in my life and I just want to know what to do because it is obvious what I am doing is not working. I never needed God more than I do now and it hurts to feel like I am all alone . I wouldnt even know what to say to God, I feel like he dosent want to hear from me or he dosent see my struggles. 

Thank You 

Nicole


----------



## Laela

Hi, jamaicalovely,

I put a petition to the Most High for you and your DH.. I rebuke the spirits of fear and depression from your family life and that the peace of God will rule in your lives. Stand fast on God's Word that he will say what he says he will do and hold strong onto your faith for your dear husband. God always will take care of his own. I pray that your DH not be fearful of losing his job but instead pray against this attempt from the enemy! He needs your prayers during this test of his faith, and he is blessed to have a praying wife by his side.

I pray for your baby, for health and strength in your body... that all factors of stress and anxiety find no place in the Temple of the Holy Ghost!

This is my prayer for you today.

Amen. 


jamaicalovely said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I'm asking that you pray for my husband.  He is struggling to manage a work issue involving a co worker.   His job has threatened to terminate him, co worker or both because of recent work conflicts.   What upsets us is that the co worker is a homosexual (50yr old grown man ) and using that to his advantage to make the boss and HR feel sorry for him.
> 
> Adding to DH's stress is an upcoming court case involving a pedestrian kicking his car while driving through a predominantly white college campus.
> 
> DH is struggling with the above issues and the thought of a baby on the way.  He is extremely nervous and scared about being a new dad.
> 
> I try to support him, but he just looks down like he's ashamed.  I tell him everything will be okay, but he still walks around depressed.
> 
> Your prayers are greatly needed.  Thank you.


----------



## Sosa

Please believe with me that  my current financial and business ventures are successful so that I may be able to support my family. We have a need that must be met by December.

Thank you ladies.

God Bless.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Ladies 

I ask for you wonderful ladies in christ to please pray for favor for me in a position I am seeking to apply to.  I ask that all things would work out for the good and that I recieve positive results from this.  In jesus name Amen.

Thank You all


----------



## divya

Please pray...

My friend just called...the 9-yr old son of an acquaintance just tried to kill himself. His father has been physically abusing him for sometime now and he tried to hang himself...then cut himself. They are taking him to a psychiatric hospital right now...


----------



## Laela




----------



## candiel

I'm praying for all you ladies.

I have been going through what feels like the fight of my life for the past year and a half.  It all started with my divorce last year and I feel like I have lost everything.  I am requesting prayer for guidance as to what my next move should be, praying for a car, a place to live, and most of all, peace of mind and freedom from anxiety, guilt and depression.


----------



## Renewed1

I have known EJH since High School; once we graduated and went our separate paths we haven't spoken or seen each other in over 10 years.  But over the years God will awaken me in the middle of the night and go forth in prayer for EJH and I will sense things that were currently going on with him at that time.

Now he's back into my life (as a friend) and I'm asking that everyone prays for EJH, he is unsaved but I sense that the Lord is pulling on him and he's running.  He knows about the Lord and he says he talks to God sometimes.  But he's torn between giving up his "good life" and LIVING a good life with Christ.

Sorry for the ramble, I'm just trying to understand EJH purpose in being in my life.

But please pray for him.  Thx.


----------



## redroses

*Please Eveyone!*

I need prayer for my uncle because I just found out a few minutes ago that he was in a bad car accident. We're unsure if he's stable, if he's critical or what, but he was flown in the trauma hawk to the hospital.



I just pray to God that he's okay or my Aunt is gonna lose it.


----------



## PG480

candiel said:


> I'm praying for all you ladies.
> 
> I have been going through what feels like the fight of my life for the past year and a half. It all started with my divorce last year and I feel like I have lost everything. I am requesting prayer for guidance as to what my next move should be, praying for a car, a place to live, and most of all, peace of mind and freedom from anxiety, guilt and depression.


 I pray that God leads you and guide you through such a difficult time. I pray that he strenghtens and restores your spirit, and casts aside feelings of anxiety, guilt and depression. Keep the faith, don't give up no matter what. Continue to trust him, stay in his word, keeping praying and talking to him and he will definitely guide you and see you through. God Bless


----------



## mrspudden

Hello all. I have been lurking on this site for a while now, and I just joined a couple of weeks ago. I have always been too nervous to post anything, but right now I need you guys. I am supposed to close on my first home on or before the 20th and right now I'm running into a roadblock. My ex husband did'nt pay taxes that he owed, and they are trying to get the money  from me! The lender was ready to get me closed by the 30th of this week, but the tax issue came up and they are not so sure about the loan. I have been trying to take care of this matter, but I am getting discouraged, and I need for you all to keep me in your prayers. TIA


----------



## divya

mrspudden said:


> Hello all. I have been lurking on this site for a while now, and I just joined a couple of weeks ago. I have always been too nervous to post anything, but right now I need you guys. I am supposed to close on my first home on or before the 20th and right now I'm running into a roadblock. My ex husband did'nt pay taxes that he owed, and they are trying to get the money  from me! The lender was ready to get me closed by the 30th of this week, but the tax issue came up and they are not so sure about the loan. I have been trying to take care of this matter, but I am getting discouraged, and I need for you all to keep me in your prayers. TIA



Just said a prayer for you. Lay it at His feet!


----------



## divya

I took my stand to rededicate myself to the Lord a few weeks ago...and the devil is attacking. Please pray for me.


----------



## joy2day

mrspudden said:


> Hello all. I have been lurking on this site for a while now, and I just joined a couple of weeks ago. I have always been too nervous to post anything, but right now I need you guys. I am supposed to close on my first home on or before the 20th and right now I'm running into a roadblock. My ex husband did'nt pay taxes that he owed, and they are trying to get the money from me! The lender was ready to get me closed by the 30th of this week, but the tax issue came up and they are not so sure about the loan. I have been trying to take care of this matter, but I am getting discouraged, and I need for you all to keep me in your prayers. TIA


 
MrsPudden, I am praying that no weapon formed against you shall prosper...that the Lord would intervene and protect your home, so that you will close with no hinderance or delay. Walk in faith that God sees all and that He will grant you your request. Stay strong Sis, I know homebuying is tough, I was coming in here to ask for prayer for my own home purchase, and I saw your post. Let us know when you get through closing and you are all settled in.


----------



## joy2day

divya said:


> I took my stand to rededicate myself to the Lord a few weeks ago...and the devil is attacking. Please pray for me.


 
Divya,

My prayer for you comes from Romans 8 (Amplified Translation):

*35Who shall ever separate us from Christ's love? Shall suffering and affliction and tribulation? Or calamity and distress? Or persecution or hunger or destitution or peril or sword? *

*    36Even as it is written, For Thy sake we are put to death all the day long; we are regarded and counted as sheep for the slaughter *
*    37Yet amid all these things we are more than conquerors [m]and gain a surpassing victory through Him Who loved us. *
*    38For I am persuaded beyond doubt (am sure) that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor things [n]impending and threatening nor things to come, nor powers, **    39Nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation will be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.*

Praise God that you re-dedicated your life. Rest in Christ's love Sis. You are more than a conquerer. You know Who your Redeemer is!


----------



## joy2day

I am praying that the Lord would lead me to a good property to purchase. I had been in the market last year, but due to economic calamity in the mortgage sector and questions of whether I would stay in this area, I bowed out of the game. I really need to move out of the apartment that I am in, and I would love to parlay the amount of money I pay in rent (I live in an expensive city) into a mortgage. 

Thank you in advance for your prayers.


----------



## Ms_Twana

I have said a prayer for all of you ladies!!!! 



jamaicalovely said:


> I'm asking that you pray for my husband. DH is struggling with the above issues and the thought of a baby on the way. He is extremely nervous and scared about being a new dad.


 


BlessedStarlette said:


> Can you wonderful ladies please keep myself and my son in prayer. I never needed God more than I do now and it hurts to feel like I am all alone . I wouldnt even know what to say to God, I feel like he dosent want to hear from me or he dosent see my struggles.


 
The wonderful thing about our God is that he listens to the prayers of ALL!!! Don't ever be afraid to go to him in prayer. 



Sosa said:


> Please believe with me that my current financial and business ventures are successful so that I may be able to support my family. We have a need that must be met by December.


 


divya said:


> Please pray...
> 
> My friend just called...the 9-yr old son of an acquaintance just tried to kill himself. His father has been physically abusing him for sometime now and he tried to hang himself...then cut himself. They are taking him to a psychiatric hospital right now...


 


candiel said:


> I'm praying for all you ladies.
> 
> I have been going through what feels like the fight of my life for the past year and a half. It all started with my divorce last year and I feel like I have lost everything. I am requesting prayer for guidance as to what my next move should be, praying for a car, a place to live, and most of all, peace of mind and freedom from anxiety, guilt and depression.


 


Changed said:


> I'm asking that everyone prays for EJH, he is unsaved but I sense that the Lord is pulling on him and he's running.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, I'm just trying to understand EJH purpose in being in my life.


 
EJH may not have a purpose in your life. You may be the purpose in HIS. 



redroses said:


> I need prayer for my uncle because I just found out a few minutes ago that he was in a bad car accident. I just pray to God that he's okay or my Aunt is gonna lose it.


 
I'm not certain how things turned out with your uncle, but I prayed for you, your uncle, your aunt, and your entire family.



mrspudden said:


> The lender was ready to get me closed by the 30th of this week, but the tax issue came up and they are not so sure about the loan. I have been trying to take care of this matter, but I am getting discouraged, and I need for you all to keep me in your prayers. TIA


 
I'm not certain how things worked out with you and this house, but I did pray for you. If you did not get the house, it's only because our Lord God has something even BETTER for you. 



divya said:


> I took my stand to rededicate myself to the Lord a few weeks ago...and the devil is attacking. Please pray for me.


 
Oh how quickly the devil shows up when he's afaid that he'll lose us. The devil attacking means you're doing right by God. So keep doing what your doing, girl. 



joy2day said:


> I am praying that the Lord would lead me to a good property to purchase.


----------



## onejamifan

I am praying for you ladies.


Please pray for my family and I. We have been going through many financial struggles over the past 18 months and just when it seems we are about to catch a break, things fall apart. I am in fear of losing our home and having that throw our family into a tailspin. I have been looking for employment for several months now, but with no luck. Please sisters, pray that my husband's job takes a turn for the better and that I can find employment so that we can save our home and have our financial struggles come to an end.

Thank you.


----------



## Ms_Twana

onejamifan said:


> I am praying for you ladies.
> 
> 
> Please pray for my family and I. We have been going through many financial struggles over the past 18 months and just when it seems we are about to catch a break, things fall apart. I am in fear of losing our home and having that throw our family into a tailspin. I have been looking for employment for several months now, but with no luck. Please sisters, pray that my husband's job takes a turn for the better and that I can find employment so that we can save our home and have our financial struggles come to an end.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Done!!!


----------



## mrspudden

Thank you all for your prayers. I have until the 20th to close on my first home, but things don't look too good. Maybe you are right Ms Twana, he may have something better for me. Joy2day, I wish you the best of luck on your home purchase. I am leaving it all in God's hands, because he knows best.


----------



## joy2day

Hi MrsPudden, 

Thank you for your update, and thanks for your kind words...I hear in my spirit, "He is faithful Who promised..." Even in the midst of insurmountable odds and opposition, God is faithful. He is faithful to us as we keep our faith and trust firmly in Him.

God Bless Sis, stay encouraged...I am still believing with you.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Everyone,

God has blessed me, despite my credit, to get a reasonable interest auto loan through Capital One Blank Check program.  The PROBLEM is that capital one haven't/won't call my job to verify employment.   My current car needs a new transmission and I really don't know how much longer I can continue to drive it.

So I'm asking that you ladies pray for two things:

1) That my CURRENT car continues to operate safely.  I really don't want to be any acccidents or get stuck somewhere.

2) That Capital One will confirm my employment and finish my loan process so I can buy a new car THIS WEEK!!!

I'm believing God for all of this to happen this week so I can get a car this coming Saturday.  I just need some powerful prayer warriors with me. 

Thank you!


----------



## Renewed1

I also wanted to add, I just prayed/and praying for all of you ladies.


----------



## Renewed1

God has done it!!! THank you Jesus! and everyone for your prayers. 



Changed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has blessed me, despite my credit, to get a reasonable interest auto loan through Capital One Blank Check program. The PROBLEM is that capital one haven't/won't call my job to verify employment. My current car needs a new transmission and I really don't know how much longer I can continue to drive it.
> 
> So I'm asking that you ladies pray for two things:
> 
> 1) That my CURRENT car continues to operate safely. I really don't want to be any acccidents or get stuck somewhere.
> 
> 2) That Capital One will confirm my employment and finish my loan process so I can buy a new car THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> I'm believing God for all of this to happen this week so I can get a car this coming Saturday. I just need some powerful prayer warriors with me.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## nubiennze

all...I'm new to the forum, but part of my reason for joining was because I need all the fellowship--and accompanying prayer--I can get...didn't originally plan to "out" myself by making a prayer request so soon but felt moved to post, so here goes...

I am requesting prayer for my entire family, for starters. We are going through a difficult time, and I desire for the Lord to bind us together in His love that we might provide support for one another...I'm slowly coming to the realization that I personally need this more than anyone, since I'm the only one who doesn't have any refuge (at least in the carnal sense) from the situation...

Please pray for my emotional deliverance from loneliness, self-pity, hopelessness, and defeat...for motivation and determination to fulfill my calling...for strength in my own walk that I might rise above this situation so that I may be used for His purpose...there are other people around me who need prayer and I'm having difficulty relinquishing my own situation to rise to the occasion...and finally, for edifying associations with like-minded people who will offer genuine care and encouragement.

Sorry for the long post, and TIA...


----------



## Mis007

Nubieneze

lord bless you saint. I commit your spirit into GOD'S hand . remember GOD said worry not, lest the devil take advantage of your anxiety , and cause you to commit sin. GOD is with u and he knows all your desires and needs and he has promised us to take care of them all. see Matt 6:8; lord I commit your daughter into your sweet hands and I ask lord that you meet her need now , in jesus name, amen. saint is well, worry not , the lord have you in his hands , see Jeremiah 18:6.


----------



## stephluv

Hello Everyone,

  I'm so happy that I can also come to this forum for support as well.........My prayer request is to get a GREATA not just good but GREAT JOB!! I graduated in May 2009 and I am now living back at home after being away for 6 long years. I prayed and fasted for GOD to give me the strength to overcome my trials and tribulations with my education and he took my conflicts in his hand and in the name of Jesus I graduated. 

  Now i neeeeed to get a job to help out my family who supported me all those years while trying to graduate. Being the first person from my family to not only go to college and also graduate I cannot let this blessing go in vain and not get a job. In the future and with Gods will I will also go back to school for my Masters.

  I ask that you pray for me, a sister in Christ, for a great job that will AID me in pursu9ing my education in the future. I have faith that I will get a job in my field of Information Technology in NY (specifically Management Information Systems) and by next year I will be given an opportunity to continue my education,  This will show that though it was difficult God had a will and a way. He brought me this far and I know he has many more blessings for me on the way!! 

Stay blessed everyone....thank you in advance as I praise him in advance!!


----------



## Mis007

Stephluv; 

God will bless you. He sees your obedience to Him and your faith. Dont give up keep pressing. Lord, bless your child with a job that is far more than what she can expect. Lord, open doors for her and bless her life, In Jesus Name.


----------



## Renewed1

My prayer is small.  But please pray that I pass this class with a B or better.  I will admit that I slacked off the first few weeks; but I'm virgorously(?) back into the swing of things.  I KNOW I can do it!

Please pray with me!


----------



## divya

Would you all pray for my friend? Pray that his heart is receptive to the Lord. He is hurting from a tumultuous past, and only the Lord can heal him and make him whole again. I just want him to see the need for the Savior and experience the joy of knowing Jesus Christ. Please also pray for me that in every way, I will reflect Jesus...that he may see Jesus in me. 

Thank you...and may God pour His blessings upon you all.


----------



## Mis007

divya said:


> Would you all pray for my friend? Pray that his heart is receptive to the Lord. He is hurting from a tumultuous past, and only the Lord can heal him and make him whole again. I just want him to see the need for the Savior and experience the joy of knowing Jesus Christ. Please also pray for me that in every way, I will reflect Jesus...that he may see Jesus in me.
> 
> Thank you...and may God pour His blessings upon you all.


 
Jesus, please forgive divya's friend, by the mighty power of Thy Holy Spirit, please rebuke the demonic forces oppressing his mind, and bless his life with the sweet peace of thy Love.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ladies I have 2 prayer requests.

1. Please pray for my friend.  She is suffering from several mental issues and has/is planning to hurt herself.  Some of us have been really trying to work with her and keep her spirits up thru prayer and activities.  She is seeking more help but we are scared she may not make it to her appt.  All of this has been very draining to those involved so please pray for them as well.

2.  Please pray for me.  I have been discouraged lately.  My job hours are very draining and when I get home all I want to do or need to do is sleep before going in again.  I find it hard to get into the Word or having time to pray.  When I feel the urge to pray i get discouraged or feel silly since I haven't been consistent.  I try to pray in the shower or on my way to work or read my Bible when I can even on my BB.  So I'm just asking for prayer to desire God more and be obedient to him and seek him first.  

TIA Ladies


----------



## filthyfresh

Please pray for me to do well at this job interview & get this job working at the university I want to attend for grad school.
If I get this job, I can go to school for free.
I've ben unemployed due to a lay off for 3 months.
I just graduated college and I'm trying to get on my feet & gain independence.
This would be the perfect job for me.
Please pray for me to have strength, confidence, and a positive attitude & to thank God continually regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Reminiscing

Hi Ladies,

I was in a car accident when I was in high school and after having an MRI it was discovered that I had a spinal problem that I was born with.  It's something that can go undetected and not affect you at all unless something like a car accident triggers it.  Once triggered it leaves you with severe headaches and backaches.  I suffered with the headaches for a long time after the accident but about two years ago with a diet change and exercise all the pain went away.  Now, unfortunately the pain has surfaced again leaving me very fatigued the past few weeks and the headaches seem to be worse than before.  I know this is just the devil trying to attack me because I've been growing closer to God.  

Please pray that God will touch my body.  He has done it before and I know he can do it again.  My knees, my back and my head are the most painful areas, especially when I'm sleeping.  Also, please pray that I can stick to the strict diet and exercise that I was on before.  My schedule has been preventing me from cooking and going to the gym but I believe it was God that showed me what diet to go on and what exercises to do so I need to be obedient to Him and get back to it.  Thanks in advance for your prayers ladies!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need prayer that all the progress God has made in my life since I got my job in July won't go up in smoke since I got notice I will be laid off on the 30th.I m trying my best to stay positive and hopefully but before this job I had been out of work for a year.I don't my grades to suffer because Im out of work as it did before.I know Im much more aware of things but that doesnt always make it easier.I m trying to plan budget wise and still stay pleasant at work.


----------



## cupcakes

Please pray that for my SO's spiritual growth.
Please pray for my grandmother's health. She is really sick.
Please pray that I pass my exam on monday it is extremely important.


----------



## BrooklynSouth

*'Alrighty' then..would you all..please pray for my partner to come into my life? I like my life for the most part but many days I pray for an intelligent, kind, connected to the Lord, man to come into my life who understands me, will grow to love me and has shared interests. Thank you, most sincerely.*


----------



## Renewed1

My prayer request list:

1. Pray I get a job in San Diego, California so I can move there.  God is leading my heart there, so please pray that while I'm in preparation that I use wisdom with my time, money, etc.

2.  I'm going to do something that I've been avoiding for years.  I'm going to take the LSAT in June 2010; please pray that I receive a high score.  

3.  I have an unsave male friend (he's my only male friend), please pray for him.  I lifted him up to God and I believe that a quick miraculous work is going to done in his life and he is going to give his heart to Christ.  Please touch and agree with me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I need a miracle to get into Grad School.  I will take the GRE and I need a really high score.  I know The Lord is leading me in this direction, so I'm pursuing it.

Thanks, and I'll give you all a praise report!!


----------



## cookie1

Pray that God contiune to keep my family safe from all danger and wrong doers.  Pray that God have his way in my life and my relationship(s). That he open my heart to hear from him and to be obedient to his Words.  Pray that 2010 is a good year for us all and that He'll take this worrying spirit that I have away from me!


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that I receive a job in California PRIOR to moving there.  I applied to several companies and I'm ready to leave Colorado.  Pray the company is willing to pay for my move and anything else I need to get there the money is ALOT, its time for a financial increase.


----------



## Auburn

Getting accepted to UNCC would mean the world to me.  Although God already has his plan for me, I pray I get accepted.

I need prayer for patience as well.


----------



## cldubb0569

I pray that God watches over all of my family and keep us safe and guard us from the devil. I pray that i stop being paranoid over the evil doings by the devil. I pray that i can follow all of his ten commandments without fail. I pray that i continue to stay as humble as i feel at the moment. I pray that the lord sends me someone who i can pray with and help to keep me on track with the lord whenever i lose focus. I pray for a healthy soul body and spirit that is only focused on God. I pray that i can stop being as greedy and naive as i am. I pray the lord gives me silence so that i can listen, understand, and think wisely before speaking. I also pray that I continue to get closer and closer to God and begin to understand the bible more without being decieved. Thank you....


----------



## cupcakes

please pray for my health


----------



## sokoron

*Grieving heart*

My aunt passed away on new years day. We didnt always get along, but she loved me so much and would do anything for me. My heart aches, and I miss her so much more than I could imagine. she really wanted so many things for me, and it just hurts my heart that she will not be around to witness me becoming the woman she always knew I would be. One of the things she really wanted to see me do was get into medical school and become a physician. Well I have an interview for another Medical school this friday. I know that she would want me to go and not cancel, so i am sticking it out. I really could use some or many prayers to just get through the day and do well in spite of my heavy heart. I want To show the school that I want to be a doctor now more than ever, and somehow have my situation lhelp me to show my passion rather than become a teary meltdown ( which is what I fear)

Also I just need prayers for peace. I know I cant bring my aunt back, but I cant help but question how SO MANY people all around the world could have been praying for her and yet still she didnt make it... I know God knows best, and HE is God, and it is not for me to choose... I just fear that this situation is gonna make me question the power of prayer. AND I DONT want that. I know where my hope is, I know I can call on God and he hears my crys, but in the mornings when the realization hits me all over again that my aunt is NEVER coming back, that I will NEVER hear her voice calling my name... that simply crying out to God doesnt seem to get all the way to that pain in my heart.


----------



## divya

^^^^

Praying for you. Death is a difficult thing to deal with, to accept. But remember the Lord's promise to us...

*1 Thess 4:16 -18* _For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: *and the dead in Christ shall rise first: Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds*, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. Wherefore comfort one another with these words._

My prayer is that you and your aunt are in that number...that you will see her again!  
It may seem like a long time, but until then, keep pushing. The Lord has opened the doors for you to interview. He made it happen so rest assured that you can make it through! 

*Phil:4:13 *_I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me._

Let us know what time your interview is so we can pray you through!


----------



## divya

For His guidance and my adherence...


----------



## loolalooh

Please pray for a co-worker of mine and his family.  His sister is very ill with cancer and has been for quite a while.  She also doesn't have insurance, so he is paying her medical bills out of pocket.  He also has children and a wife to support, so this whole situation has been hard for them all.  Please pray for his sister's healing.  She's young and has a whole life ahead of her.

Thank you.


----------



## Pulchritudinous

Please pray that I make it through this internship/program and that it makes me closer to God instead of taking me away from Him. I am really being tested right now and I need the strength to get through it.


----------



## chickle

I pray for healing for my family. I pray for myself too, I don't even know where to begin with the problems I am having mentally, physically, and financially. I need direction.


----------



## Deszdamona

I need prayer for divine favor in my life and life of my family.  For safe travels for my hubby and a speedy home sale with a huge return!


----------



## cldubb0569

I need prayer to establish a habit of prayer with God so that I can develop a real relationship with God. So I can understand his word, defeat all attacks by the devil and to do what i need to do so God can use me in whatever way he needs me. Thanks


----------



## Hersheygurl

I stand in prayer with you ladies.

Please remember me as I humbly ask for prayers regarding my marriage and finances.

I need prayer that God gives me healing in my heart, as the previous year dealt me a few blows that almost ended our marriage. Please pray for our healing as a couple, and that God breathes new life in our union if it is His will. I also ask prayer that He will intervene in our finances and work in our favor regarding our home. We are in a difficult situation and awaiting news whether or not we will be able to keep it. May God bless each and everyone of you, and TIA.


----------



## Angelicus

Hi everyone.

There is a large, wooden cross at my church where everyone nails their prayers. I finally had the change to nail "Lord, please remove the spirit of loneliness in my heart." That prayer has been answered.

Can you all please pray about my job situation? I started a job in Nov. 2009 at a mail-order pharmacy. I had no idea that it would be so hard and stressful (the company has bit off more than it can chew). I always dread going to work. I cry at night because I am always dreaming about work (never happened before). My stomach hurts because of so much stress. I need a way of escape and I am willing to even take a pay cut. Please pray that God sustains my mind and renews my spirit as I walk in this place this morning.


----------



## Ms_Twana

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> There is a large, wooden cross at my church where everyone nails their prayers. I finally had the change to nail "Lord, please remove the spirit of loneliness in my heart." That prayer has been answered.
> 
> Can you all please pray about my job situation? I started a job in Nov. 2009 at a mail-order pharmacy. I had no idea that it would be so hard and stressful (the company has bit off more than it can chew). I always dread going to work. I cry at night because I am always dreaming about work (never happened before). My stomach hurts because of so much stress. I need a way of escape and I am willing to even take a pay cut. Please pray that God sustains my mind and renews my spirit as I walk in this place this morning.


 
Hey Angelicus. I have been there honey. I have fallen off on checking this thread, and for some reason, I decided to check it right now. When I saw your post, I realized why. I, too, have a stressful work environment. When my mean and rude bosses made me cry to my husband one Saturday night, I decided to take it to my church at alter prayer the next morning. And funny enough, everything that was discussed at church that day went directly along with what I as experiencing at the time. 

That same week a co-worker of mine gave me a copy of The 30 Life Principles and two of them put EVERYTHING into perspective for me. Number 7 reads: "The dark moments of our life will last only so long as is necessary for God to accomplish His purpose in us." Number 8 reads: "Fight all your battles on your knees and you win every time." 

Starting that week, my work environment improved SO MUCH MORE. Were my bosses still mean and rude...YES. Was more work still being put on me than I could handle in a work day....YES. All of those things stayed the same. It was the way that I REACTED to those things that changed. When things began to get crazy, I said a prayer and told the Lord that I was putting it all in His hands. And I trusted Him whole heartedly to take care of it. When I received mean and rude emails from my boss or others, I prayed about it and I responded to them the way a Christian would. The way Christ would. 

Y'all, I'm sorry that my post is so long, but it is on my heart to give my testimony on how God has transformed my life. Do I want to work here any more...NO. But I know that the Lord has me here for a reason at this moment. And I am confident that once I have completed my task, He will move me on to bigger and better things. But for right now, I trust in Him. I don't pray for another job. I pray that God will continue to give me the strength to trust in Him and live according to His word while I am here. I pray that He will help me to see and fulfill my purpose here. Doing those things has worked WONDERS for me.  

Angelicus, all I can say to you is pray, pray, and pray some more. And when you've gotten tired or praying, pray again. Pray that God gives you the strength to trust in Him. Pray that God gives you the strength to let Him lead your path. Pray that God helps you to live your life according to His word. Before you make any decisions at work, ask Him how you should proceed. Before you walk into work in the morning, ask Him to help you with all of these things. Ask Him to help you see your purpose. I promise you that God will make changes in you that you can't even imagine. 

I will be praying these things for you as well.  Stay Faithful!!


----------



## Natural Love

I pray for direction from God.  I pray for covering over my children.  I pray for health for my mother and I pray for my relationship for it to be what God wants it to be.  I pray that God makes me the women that brings honor and glory to his name.


----------



## laCriolla

Lord help me surrender my life to your will


----------



## Natural Love

I pray for Your Grace and to be able to hear from You what I need to do today to bring honor and glory to Your name.


----------



## Laela

God is Good....

All the Time.


----------



## hair_rehab

I pray for all of my unsaved family members, friends, coworkers; that they will open the doors of their hearts and accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord, I am praying that you control my tongue and actions so that whatever I speak and do will please you.  Amen!


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord, please fill me with your spirit so that I can handle the people of which I find difficult with love and peace.  Again, cover my tongue and my actions so that all I do will bring honor to Your name.

In Jesus' name, I pray....Amen.


----------



## Laela

God's blessings to those in this thread who are seeking a new job or a way out of a job situation.... The Lord will Provide." *Gen. 22:14* 

Sincerely,
Laela
:Rose:


----------



## Natural Love

I pray for my co-worker who is going through some difficult times that God keeps her encouraged.  We know that all things come through God and his love is sufficient enough.

I uplift her in the name of Jesus that no matter what she's facing, she will have the understanding that God in the controller of ALL things and He has her life completely under control.

In Jesus' name, I pray...Amen


----------



## Lanea87

I am asking our father GOD to fill my brain with all the knowledge that I have learned over the course of me studying for my drug cal. I am asking that he let me be patient and careful with the test, so that I will receive a passing grade of 94% or above on 1/29.
In Jesus name, I pray. Amen!


----------



## Ms_Twana

Laela said:


> God is Good....
> 
> All the Time.


 


Laela said:


> God's blessings to those in this thread who are seeking a new job or a way out of a job situation.... The Lord will Provide." *Gen. 22:14*
> 
> Sincerely,
> Laela
> :Rose:


 
And all the time......GOD is GOOD!!!!! 

 Thanks girl.


----------



## Laela

I look forward to your Praise Report, MsTwana...

Keep holding His Hand. 

God bless :Rose:


----------



## Natural Love

Lord, please anoint me with your spirit and fill me with your presence.  In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## Laela

*Please keep the children of Haiti in your prayers*... :Rose:


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord....Please fill me with your presence.  I desire to be within your presence today.  Please keep my focus on you and I continue to praise your Holy Name.  For you are God; my healer, my comforter, my redeemer and all that I will ever need.  I praise you, Father, for who you are and I pray that you make me the woman that I need to be to serve You according to Your will.  I surrender all to You, Father and in Jesus' name, I pray, Amen


----------



## Natural Love

Lord please let me be a blessing in someone's life today.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Natural Love

I just want to say, "Thank you Lord for your undying love and Grace."


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord I humbly come to you and pray for you to fill me with your Holy Spirit so that I will be slow to anger, have patience and handle all situations with love.

In Jesus' name, I pray, AMEN!


----------



## lilanie

God Bless you all.


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord, please make me slow to anger and handle EVERY situation with Love, Patience and Understanding.

May Your will be done in my life as I totally submit to you and only you and may all those who come into my presence be anointed with your spirit.  Please lead in the path that You want me to go and for those who try to distract me away from the path which you have chosen for me, remove them from my life.

Father, God, I love, honor and worship you.  Fill me with Your Holy Spirit and where ever I am falling short, please correct me.

In Jesus' name, I pray, Amen.


----------



## Angelicus

hi. so many of my prayers have been answered. i am out of debt and i'm reunited with my father's family after over 20 years of estrangement.

right now i feel horrible-- it even huts to type. my job makes me physically sick. I left work today after only being there for only 10 minutes-- i just started crying at my desk. the smell of the place makes me sick to my stomach. sometimes i can't eat because i am nervous/anxious. i don't believe in my company and i really need a way of escape. please keep me in prayer. thank you.


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord, please fill me with you Holy Spirit today so that whatever I do today will be according to your will.  Please use me as a vessel so that I can be a blessing to others.  Please work in me and purge my shortcomings such as my tendancy to be critical and help me to be slow to anger, and to respond to ALL situations with love, patience and understanding.  Please help me stay strong when I am weak and to know that your Grace is ALWAYS sufficient. 

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Those of you that know the word of prayer please pray for my in-laws. There was a death in the family and we are hurting right now.


----------



## loolalooh

Please pray for all the women in the "Single Christian Women's Support Thread".  As Feb. 14th approaches, the spirit of loneliness will want to toy with us.  Please pray for us to instead draw closer to God.  Please pray for us to stand strong in faith that He will bring us our husbands in His time.


----------



## Natural Love

Lord, thank you for your undying, unconditional love. Please fill me with your Holy Spirit and keep me focused on doing your will and doing things that pleases you.
In Jesus's name, Amen


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that I not only get motivated to study for the LSAT but that I actually do it.  Please pray that I score over 170 on the LSAT in June.

I believe this is the path God wants me to go.  But I'm so tired of studying (I was pursing my Masters Degree) that I'm in need of a break; but I don't have time to break, with the big test coming.


----------



## Natural Love

Dear Lord, comfort me with your Holy Spirit. Ease my mind of the troubles and help me to rely totally on you. Please keep near to me and help me get through these difficult times victoriously.

In Jesus' name...I pray, Amen


----------



## Natural Love

Lord please fix this situation with my son.  I know that everything works for good according to your will for those who believe.  I believe in you, Lord.  Thank you for your grace.

Please continue to use me to be a blessing for others inspite of the difficulties I may be facing.  Please help me stay focused on you and continue to please you EVERYDAY.  

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Natural Love

Thank you Lord for being my support, my shield and my comforter.


----------



## MissGee

I'm in need of prayer for guidance. I'm trying to apply for and attend graduate school in the fall of 2010. I'm having such as hard time gathering the resources i need, such as volunteer hours, letters of rec, money for the GRE exam ,etc. I don't know if this is a sign from God that this is not the path for me. Its something i've wanted for a long time. Please pray that if this not the path for me or the right time that it will be revealed to me. And if it is that all the things that are going wrong will turn around in ways i can't even imagine. Please pray that god takes away this feeling of deafeat that has overcome me. Thank you.


----------



## ONAMSHN

Father.....I ask that you continue to make a way out of NO way!!!! May THY will be done & that I will pass ALL of my classes/clinicals this semester & graduate on May 13,2010!!! In your name I pray...Amen!


----------



## chickle

Please pray that I get a job very soon. I am not sure if I even know if I am praying right because nothing is working. I have had too many hungry nights. I have not given up, but I need someone to pray for me.


----------



## julzinha

God please bless all of the women who have experienced some kind of abuse or molestation in their life. Please help them to find healing and happiness.


----------



## LovelyRo

Dear God, I am still praying for that PERFECT PEACE that can only come from you.  Please continue to bless me and my son.  Direct my paths Lord.  Take me to the place that you want me to be.  I completely surrender myself for you Lord! In Jesus Name, Amen!


----------



## delitefulmane

Please pray for my friend's parents! Her mom was diagnosed with breast cancer in January and now her father has been diagnosed with prostate cancer!! Please pray for her strength, their strength and comfort for all of them!


----------



## DaPPeR

I need prayers as I feel that I am being taken advantage of at work and also my stress is increasing due to this. I feel very overwhelmed and saddened by this. Please pray for me...Thank you in advance!


----------



## KimPossibli

Please pray for me...

I am going through some personal and professional trauma.

Thank you.


----------



## Natural Love

I pray for the difficulties that my mom is facing and may she see the light of the Lord to understand that He is EVERYTHING that she needs.  I pray for her health, both mental and physical and touch her at the very points of her needs.  I want to continue to pray for my children that they become strong in Christ and for all of my friends who are facing difficulties.  I pray that the Lord will minister through me to help others who are in need and that He continues to light my path and help me to become the woman in He wants me to be.

In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray for me and my sister. Pray that God will cover her and give her favor on her job.  (She does work hard and do everything expected of her; but they keep "overlooking" her).   

Please pray for me, I need to find a great apartment for cheap.  I'm a believer that God doesn't elevate your lifestyle; just to demote you.


----------



## xquisitduchess

Please pray for me. I am going through some really difficult time right now. And i dont feel like myself anymore. A day barely goes by dat i dont cry.


----------



## Angelicus

Hi you guys. I pray over this thread each time I get on LHCF. I wanted to tell you all thank you for your prayers. I feel more confident at work even though I can't stand it. Since I've been on the call center floor in December, I have won 4awards, 3 of which have been certificates with $25 gift cards attached. 

I am asking for your prayers again. I know that my job has been physically making me sick. Right now I can't even speak because my throat hurts so bad. Of course I can't go to work at a call center if my voice is so bad. This is my third time in three weeks that I am asking for a day off-- they are so fickle at this job-- they'll fire anyone for any reason. 

Please pray that God's will be done in that area, that the sickness be removed so that I can praise him in song again. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Natural Love

Lord please give me strength for this aggravation/anger I am feeling over my co-workers.  In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## LivingDol1

i'm never in here, but i have a prayer request:

my brother is having very complicated surgery on his spinal cord tomorrow. they are removing 3 vertebrae, and installing a cage around the cord to protect it. it sounds very risky and dangerous. not impossible. just a high risk to his future mobility.

he's already had 12 bolts installed into his spine to stabilize him in prep for tomorrow.

we're optimistic but obviously nervous for him.

so please, send prayers and positive vibes his way and to his doctors.

thank you.


----------



## portia

Please pray for my nephew he has cancer, just turned 18 last october.
We just found out today.


----------



## Laela

I hope and pray that the peace that passes all understanding is ruling your heart today and that you're in a better state of mind, since the death of your loved one. May God bless and keep your family comforted!




ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Those of you that know the word of prayer please pray for my in-laws. There was a death in the family and we are hurting right now.


----------



## Renewed1

I lost my job today.  Now I'm very scared; not because of the job loss.  But the uncertanity of the future.

ETA on 3/21/10:  I decided to listen to Father's voice and go back to Chicago.  I'm at peace with it and I know it's the best method.  

Please pray for me.  I already have a temp job in the bag it's a 3-month assignment, I know God will provide a better job afterwards (He always does). Now, I'm concerned taht I won't find an apartment that meets my standard.  Please pray with me. 

Affordable rent no more than $825/mo
Garage or covered parking
No RODENTS of ANY KIND!!
At least 750 sq ft
Washer/Dryer in Unit
Safe neighborhood/building/area/neighbors
Friendly/efficient management company
Low security deposit
I would like to live in the western suburbs (Lombard, Oak Brook, Westmont)
April 1st move in date.

I guess you can tell I have a lot on my mind.


----------



## chickle

I need to pass this test, everything depends on it. Please pray for me


----------



## madamdot

Please pray for some kind of positive break in our situation. I am not even sure what to say. Both my DH and I are looking for work and some place to live (which we cant get until we have jobs), dealing with health issues (though thank God this is getting better for both of us), debt issues, tax issues. It seems like every time we turn around there is something else. Just please say a word of prayer for us.


----------



## Laela

*Psalm 119:116*
_Sustain me according to your promise, and I will live; do not let my hopes be dashed._



madamdot said:


> Please pray for some kind of positive break in our situation. I am not even sure what to say. Both my DH and I are looking for work and some place to live (which we cant get until we have jobs), dealing with health issues (though thank God this is getting better for both of us), debt issues, tax issues. It seems like every time we turn around there is something else. Just please say a word of prayer for us.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

I have a prayer request.  GOD knows the details.


----------



## hzlcreativity

I feel like I'm coming to a breaking point in a situation that I've been dealing with for a very long time. Please pray for my strength, discernment, keen ear to the spirit and ability to be bold when necessary, quiet when necessary and lightening fast when necessary. Quell the spirit of fear or anxiety or worry that may hit as things begin to change and pray for my continued growth with God.

-Isha


----------



## honeycomb719

In need of some prayer fellow LHCFers. Ive been unemployed for over 2yrs now, and I have been asking God in prayer for the right position for me to come along. I applied for a position that I might not be totally qualified for, but it would be my dream job. I dont meet all the requirements for the position but I know God can make it happen. Im asking that anyone who believes in God to pray a prayer that doors will open for me to get this position, and let no man stand in the way of me getting it or close that door.
I have been struggling with being patient and this is too some I need prayer for. I appreciate your prayers in advance.


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord, I know that you are ABLE to do what your word says you will do.  You know what needs to be done in this situation that we are currently facing.  I put my faith in you.  I know your will is what's best for us.  Guide us Lord.  May our desires align with your will!  Bless us Lord and keep us safe from the demons we face.  I ask these things of you in Jesus name and I trust You. Amen


----------



## LovelyRo

Dear God, I am asking that their intentions be revealed in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I would like to ask everyone to pray for one of my professors.  He is a wonderful man with a giving heart.  But he doesn't believe in and won't acknowledge God.  He has a wall up in that respect and appears to be running from the issue.


----------



## asummertyme

Hey girls...today I am asking for everyone to say a prayer for my SO..he is on the hospital with heart problems..and I am asking that everyone please say a prayer for him for better health and to help heal his heart..so if you guys get a chance..plkease say a quick prayer for us..I am trying my best to keep it together...but its very hard..
Thanks.


----------



## Ms_Twana

Hello ladies. I have fallen off for a minute. I used to come in this thread and pray for you all everyday. I was starting to do daily devotional. I was reading a GREAT book called A Woman After God's Own Heart. And I was attending Bible Study every Wednesday. I have since been distracted by things that are not important. I have since allowed myself to be consumed by other tasks. I pray that the Lord will guide me back into the right direction. Lord reassign my focus so that I am serving YOU and not worldly things. Help me to remember what is important. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## star

Ms_Twana said:


> Hello ladies. I have fallen off for a minute. I used to come in this thread and pray for you all everyday. I was starting to do daily devotional. I was reading a GREAT book called A Woman After God's Own Heart. And I was attending Bible Study every Wednesday. I have since been distracted by things that are not important. I have since allowed myself to be consumed by other tasks. I pray that the Lord will guide me back into the right direction. Lord reassign my focus so that I am serving YOU and not worldly things. Help me to remember what is important. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



Amen. I am in agreement with you.


----------



## simplymyself

Please say a prayer for my cousins baby girl Aaliyah.  She was born a preemie and was rushed back to the hospital because she stopped breathing and is currently in intensive care.  My cousin and the baby need all the prayer they can get right now.  Thank you...and God Bless.


----------



## asummertyme

saying a prayer now simply...


----------



## ivyness

^^^^^^^Saying a prayer for all of you.

Please pray for me and this situation I am in. I made a decision a year and a half ago based on what the world would think is best for me and I have spent all this time unhappy.  I resigned and I am now thinking of going back to school which I know would be financially draining on my parents. I want to go back to school and move states. But there are career oportunities here that I won't find elsewhere. I am confused and I don't know what to do, i don't want to make another mistake again.  I am praying for guidance so that I do what is best for everyone, including me.  If my place is here, I will get the Job i am interviewing for on Wednesday.  But I guess that is not true as that is what i said about my last job and see how that worked out. 

I'm so confused.  But I'm also so happy that that heaviness has finally left me.  I know that God has big plans for me, I'm just not sure what they are and what I can do to help these plans along.


----------



## Ms_Twana

simplymyself said:


> Please say a prayer for my cousins baby girl Aaliyah. She was born a preemie and was rushed back to the hospital because she stopped breathing and is currently in intensive care. My cousin and the baby need all the prayer they can get right now. Thank you...and God Bless.


 
Just said a prayer for your cousins. 



ivyness said:


> ^^^^^^^Saying a prayer for all of you.
> 
> Please pray for me and this situation I am in. I made a decision a year and a half ago based on what the world would think is best for me and I have spent all this time unhappy. I resigned and I am now thinking of going back to school which I know would be financially draining on my parents. I want to go back to school and move states. But there are career oportunities here that I won't find elsewhere. I am confused and I don't know what to do, i don't want to make another mistake again. I am praying for guidance so that I do what is best for everyone, including me. If my place is here, I will get the Job i am interviewing for on Wednesday. But I guess that is not true as that is what i said about my last job and see how that worked out.
> 
> I'm so confused. But I'm also so happy that that heaviness has finally left me. I know that God has big plans for me, I'm just not sure what they are and what I can do to help these plans along.


 
Lord, please put ivyness in the position that you need her to be in. Please help her to put all faith in You and allow You to lead. Please give her the strength and the patience to endure all obstacles that she encounters while You are working behind the scenes. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen. 

Ivyness, I am right with you there. I'm not certain where I will be in my career some months ahead. I know where I want to be and a lot of people are telling me that I would need some experience that requires me to go back to school (although my current experience meets the requirements). I don't have the time nor money to go back to school. When I asked my pastor for advice, he told me to ask God to put me with the people that would help lead me to wear I want to be. So that's what I'm doing. But after today's sermon, I'm starting to wonder if my want align with God's plan for me. So I think now I will start asking God to help my wants match up with His plan.


----------



## ivyness

Ms_Twana said:


> Ivyness, I am right with you there. I'm not certain where I will be in my career some months ahead. I know where I want to be and a lot of people are telling me that I would need some experience that requires me to go back to school (although my current experience meets the requirements). I don't have the time nor money to go back to school. When I asked my pastor for advice, he told me *to ask God to put me with the people that would help lead me to wear I want to be.* So that's what I'm doing. But after today's sermon, I'm starting to wonder if my want align with God's plan for me. So I think now I will start asking God to help my wants match up with His plan.


 
I completely agree with the bolded, I'm a long time believer that if God wants something for you He will put people or things in your path to help you along. You just need a discerning spirit to be able to recognise those opportunities for what they are. I think that is where my confusion sets in. Thanks for your prayer, I'll keep you in mine. Where two or three come together.....


----------



## simplymyself

asummertyme said:


> saying a prayer now simply...


 
Thank you so much asummertyme...I will try keep everyone posted on how Aaliyah is doing...God Bless and thanks again...

simplymyself


----------



## simplymyself

Ms_Twana said:


> Just said a prayer for your cousins.


 
Thank you so very much....God Bless

Simplymyself


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that I pass the LSAT with a high score (over 170).  I've been studying, but fell off and the test is in June.  

Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## dinanicole

My prayer request is that I get at least a C in all my classes this semester so I can 
finally graduate!.  (Please God Please!!)


----------



## ONAMSHN

I am in NEED of prayer...I have a final in a few hrs that is a deal breaker for me!! Thanx in advance....


----------



## Raqkie

Need prayer. I over extended myself trying to pay off some debts.


----------



## loolalooh

I am in need of prayer for continued perseverance and strength.  For removal of confusion.  For Him to remove all desires in me that do not align with His will.

TIA.


----------



## cupcakes

Please, Please, PLEASE.  pray for me and my SO we are having some problems right now.


----------



## sashaa

Please pray for me and my family and all people in Middle TN and surrounding areas. There are severe floods here and the rain has yet to let up. 40,000 plus people are without power, homes are being taken down, etc. Lakes and rivers are flooding major roads and fish are swimming in them. People are drowning and dying. Please please pray for us in this area.

There are some members here who are from this area of TN...we have a thread going about what is going on here: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465874


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that God removes the desire for my sister to drink alcohol.  In the past year she has driven drunk 3 times.   Not alot I know, but as we all know it only takes one time for something tragic to happen.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## KPH

Pray for my safety, my work facility is on the taliban's hit list.  they sent a memo out today.  it must be close if they are finally letting us know we are in danger.


----------



## Ms_Twana

Please pray for AvinsMom2010. She lost her unborn son this past week. 

Also, please pray for the families in the Middle Tennessee area that lost their homes, cars, and hope during the flood.


----------



## nc cutie

Pray for my brother,sister and their salvation. Pray that they will be blessing to my mom and will walk into path that God has for them.


----------



## belldandy

please pray for me, my family, my boyfriend


----------



## asummertyme

In need of prayer..fighting anxiety disorder...I m praying and trying to stay encouraged...


----------



## LovelyNaps26

I found out 3 am Sunday morning that my healthy 21 year old cousin died suddenly of a heart attack. Please lift up his parents and brother, the Abels. My aunt is still in shock and hadn't cried. I know that once she sees his body it's going to sink in --- hard. 

Lift up all young people in your family. Life is unexpected. We can only pray that they know Jesus while they are here.


----------



## Angelicus

Your prayers have helped me out so much these past couple of years. Thank you all.

I am in this thread again asking for prayers for my mother. My mom just suffered a stroke. No one back at home is telling me what's going on, they just told me to come home. I immediately bought a ticket and I will be with her on tomorrow.


----------



## julzinha

Please pray for me right now because I am feeling extremely distressed and my life right now has zero meaning to me. I question why God even gave me life. I just really need prayer right now.


----------



## cdawnlewis

Please pray that I find God again...also please pray that I will get out of this financial rut im currently in. TIA


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that my paycheck will show up on June 1st so I can pay my rent on time.  Or that God will miraculously give me $1000 to pay my rent by June 1st or 2nd.  NO LATE PAYMENTS -- NO LATE DAYS!!


----------



## BAM727

I am in need of prayer...DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years and have suffered 2 losses.  We are currently taking a break, trying to focus on our nutrition and hoping to start trying again around Sept or Oct.  Please pray that we remain focused and continue on with our focus when it is time to start trying again.

Thank you all...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I am standing in the need of prayer...I am certified to teach elementary students and I passed my content exam with an excellent score...I am having trouble getting a teaching position, as there are so many others looking as well...I know the Lord didnt bring me this far to leave me...please pray that I get a teaching position for fall 2010 if its His will...I praise Him in advance....and thank you for your prayers


----------



## dinanicole

My request  in prayer is that  I will get accepted into the pharmacy program of my choice 
for Fall 2011.  I have faith that I will make it.


----------



## dinanicole

I pray that God blesses me with the self knowledge and discipline and sense of responsibility to prepare efficiently for my PCAT in Aug.


----------



## NaturalPath

First time posting in this thread but I pray to God that this nursing facility calls me this week about a job schedule. I have been jobless since I graduated in December and am moving soon to Illinois to begin grad school. I really need some finances to support myself and help my mother with the expenses I should be paying myself (student loans, car, phone...etc). Its been a struggle


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

My future hubby is going in for a second interview with a great company today. My family and I are praying but I need my extended fam to do the same. Please pray for us! Thank you so much.


----------



## htown2DAboot

My prayer request is for a job interview to go smoothly on Wednesday, and that this company offers me the position...God has and continues to do some many amazing things...I'm claiming this one in Jesus' name! Please stand with me!


----------



## Renewed1

I pray and thank you in advance Lord, for giving me my dream job with the HIGH amount salary.  

In Jesus Name.


----------



## cupcakes

Please pray that me and my s/o mend our broken relationship


----------



## ShortStop

I pray that god blesses me with this apartment building I really want to get into.


----------



## Curly Lee

deleted.....


----------



## laCriolla

Lord please heal a friend in need. I can't, only You can Lord


----------



## Renewed1

Hi,

Please pray for me.  I have my job interview tomorrow for my dream job.  It's right for me in every sense of the word.  But I want God's divine favor and provisions.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hey my lovely CF ladies,

I need prayer on some real stuff.Im in a utter panic mode.I have never been this nervous since I lived at home when I would get physically beaten on whim.Im so scared bc I lost my job Friday over me being still depressed and very introverted.I know some say its a blessing disguise but it will force me to have to go back to school for another semester.

Im like nervous Im eatting stuff I shouldnt Im super scared that I will never become great.I know that I have to play the game but I don't know if me being me or not me is working.All I see is more student loan debt I will have to pay alone bc I haven't the slightest possiblity I will have anyone to be with in the future.

I have a interview tomorrow for a HRM program that is out of state for a really big company..many have eatten their pizza.If I get good with this interview I have to interview in Ann Arbor,MI then if I get it then it wouldn't be until Jan 2011.

I really want it even though pay isn't balling yet...I still have my complex that I know Im smart and I would thought I would be able to get a good salaried job to match but that hasn't happened.I hear people say you may not be cut out for corp..but those student loans say other wise..Im in fear of always being in debt,poor,fat,ugly inside,alone..

Please pray for my interview and the job that called today..they seem about business and the pay is good and I wouldnt have to make a out of state move..Lord help me.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Changed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please pray for me.  I have my job interview tomorrow for my dream job.  It's right for me in every sense of the word.  But I want God's divine favor and provisions.



DONE!!!!!! Please pray things actually go smoothly and that I do AMAZing this and next semester and I find a way to loose weight and learn to drive. Please pray for other food bank opportunities to serve! And pray that the ringing in my ear goes away PERMENANTLY!


----------



## laCriolla

Lord please restore our friendship


----------



## Pussinboots

LHCF sisters,

I am currently studying for the CPA and also looking for a job.  My prayer request is for clarity of mind as I study and that God will give me the job that HE has ordained for me.  I really would like to work in public accounting as an auditor, but it seems like every door I have come to has been closed. Therefore my prayer is that God will open up a way, so that I may be where He can use me.  Please pray for me ladies.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Please pray about my tired of being singleness..single


----------



## Prudent1

I didn't go through and thank everyone but just know that over the next several weeks I will be watching this thread and interceding for you all.


----------



## maxineshaw

Please pray for my Auntie.  She just had surgery to remove her uterus.  She was supposed to start chemo, but instead they just found a problem with her heart.  Now she is going to be having a double bypass surgery instead.


----------



## maxineshaw

I have another prayer request.  My mom just got a call from my Auntie (not the one mentioned in the previous post-that's my great Auntie) that they found a lump in my Grandmother's breast.  They're going to do a test on it Tuesday.  Please pray for my family.  

Today is a day of crappy news.


----------



## maxineshaw

Hello every one. I just wanted to report that the lump in my Grannie's breast was benign.  And I believe my Auntie is okay.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow.

My Grandmother said that if the tumor was cancerous, she didn't want to fight it.  I respect that.  Doesn't mean I want her leaving this life right now.  

Very thankful Lord.  Thank you so much to all who have prayed.


----------



## topsyturvy86

MaxJones said:


> Hello every one. I just wanted to report that the lump in my Grannie's breast was benign.  And I believe my Auntie is okay.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow.
> 
> My Grandmother said that if the tumor was cancerous, she didn't want to fight it.  I respect that.  Doesn't mean I want her leaving this life right now.
> 
> Very thankful Lord.  Thank you so much to all who have prayed.



Thank God! We give God the glory! My grandmother died of cancer ... she was in her 80's I believe and she refused to fight it. She said she'd lived her life and has seen her grandchildren and was ok to go . I thought it was a bit selfish but I can see where she came from.


----------



## dinanicole

I pray that I am able to stay at my gf house in peace and safety while I finish this semester.
I pray that I recieve $4000 for my tuition 
I  pray that I can receive my proof of being a student so the dentist bill will be paid off.
I pray that I can get a well paying fun part time job in the area around my gf new house .
I know all will be well for God promised to take care of me.
Thank you God.


----------



## sunshine2010

I'm in need of prayer because I've been feeling a bit discouraged lately with EVERYTHING. My other prayer request is to find another JOB that could help me be financially stable. Financial hardship seems to be the MAJORITY of my issues. I'm asking for prayer for the feeling of discouragement to pass and to find financial stability.

Thanks in advance to all my prayer warriors.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

My prayer request is that the nursing home calls me for the job I applied for 3wks ago.  I am thankful to God that I do have a job.  God knows that my current job is draining me, though.  I feel like crying every morning b/c I have to go there.  I will push through and WAIT on God to deliver me.

TIA for standing in prayer with me.


----------



## sunshine2010

My prayer request is for GOD to bless me financially because although money doesn't make you happy, but it seems to be the majority of my stress. I don't have enough of it to make ends meet sometimes. I owe everybody under the sun money, so it gets depressing when you get paid and you already know the money has to pay bills and everyone you owe. I've been looking for a job and I'm praying that GOD bless me in finding a better paying job, so this financial dirt i'm in, I can pay off my debt and still live comfortable. I know GOD can do all these that we deem impossible, because I've seen him come through for me several times before. This is very discouraging that these areas in my life causes MORE stress then anything else. I pray for my marriage, just pray for many more years. 

Thanks in advace,

Sunshine2010


----------



## madamdot

I am praying that I get the job that I interviewed for about a week ago./

I am feeling so discouraged but I am holding on. I know He will hear my prayers.


----------



## nlamr2013

Hi Today I am asking for a prayer to be sent out for me to obtain the money I need to go back to school in a week and a half.  This is really stressing me out because, my next semester is taking care of but I owe money from last semester.  I know God has my back, but sometimes we all just need a little encouragement.  If you all will pray for me I will be sure ot pray for you as well. Thank you!!!


----------



## phynestone

My prayer request is to make straight A's in all of my classes and do well at my internship. Make GOOD new friends in this area. Continue to put God first in my life.


----------



## dinanicole

My Prayer request is that I get an A in Bio 319 and Bio 302  Genetics and Mol bio this fall.  And also that I get in the 90th percentile on my pcats on oct 16th!!.
I can do it if God will see me thru it!!!


----------



## dinanicole

I also pray that my finances are blessed as well and that my school bill will be able to be paid off with a refund enough to cover all my application fees and some for my pocket as well! .   An extra $100 for my pocket would be great!    Dear God I am specifically praying for these things to happen for me and I trust that you will find the best way possible for them to happen.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Renewed1

Dear God,

First I thank you for providing a way for my bills to be paid every month. I also thank you, Lord for opening a door for me to improve my work experience.

I pray Lord, that you blessed me with a job, quickly Father. I blindly trust you, I ask Father that you guide my steps, give me direction to accomplish the things I need to accomplish and sidestep the workings of the enemy. I pray for favor, Lord, that the right job sees or touches my resume, Lord and call me with my desired salary.  

I know the circumstances of the world. But you are greater than the world; because the economy is bad doesn't mean my situation is; thank you for favor!

Amen.


----------



## TracyNicole

I don't often frequent this part of the forum.  Maybe that is why I am in this situation.  I don't really know.  My husband called me today and asked me to come home while I was in the middle of a study group.  He stayed out the night before without letting me know where he was.  He had his stuff packed and told me he wanted a divorce.  I can't cope.  I have a presentation and an exam tomorrow morning and I can't stop crying.  I worked so hard to get into my PhD program and it's only the second week.  I cannot blow off the first assignments.  I know God doesn't put more on us than we can handle so I must have the ability but please pray for me because I don't know how.


----------



## tweezer6

cheerleaderbody said:


> I don't often frequent this part of the forum.  Maybe that is why I am in this situation.  I don't really know.  My husband called me today and asked me to come home while I was in the middle of a study group.  He stayed out the night before without letting me know where he was.  He had his stuff packed and told me he wanted a divorce.  I can't cope.  I have a presentation and an exam tomorrow morning and I can't stop crying.  I worked so hard to get into my PhD program and it's only the second week.  I cannot blow off the first assignments.  I know God doesn't put more on us than we can handle so I must have the ability but please pray for me because I don't know how.


 
Father we thank you for who you are. You are a God of love and you are mindful of us. We know that you are not a man that you should lie. Your word says that your strength is made perfect in weakness. We pray Lord that during our sister's time of weakness your strength is made perfect and manifests in a mighty way. Lord give her courage, strength and peace in the midst of this storm. Father we know that you are a very present help in trouble. Lord we ask that you intervene and help her as she continues her studies. Give her confidence, clarity of mind and emotional fortitude. Holy Spirit comfort her and guide her. God we thank you for victory and a triumphant spirit in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## TracyNicole

I just wanted to say thank you for your prayers ladies.  I made it through my presentation and quiz today.  The TA even told me after class that I did a good job.  Strangely enough I have no idea what I said.  I also finished the quiz.  I don't know how I did yet but I had very little trouble concentrating.  I was in tears in the hall outside of class, literally, yet once I sat down I have little recollection of what transpired.  I am going to take a nap and get to work.  You are all awesome.  Sometimes you just need to know other people are also sending up prayers on your behalf.  The devil is a liar and he told me through my husband's mouth last night that I would be a failure and never get a PhD.  I don't know what will happen with that situation but what I do know is that you guys help me get out of God's way so that he could deliver the victory today.  Amen!


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Hi ladies, it's with a troubled heart I write this but I am hoping to find some kind of solace here.  My grandfather is 99 yrs old and is turning 100 yrs old on the 10th of October. However at the present moment (we got the call today) he is critically ill. Of course this is not totally unexpected because he is ill due to old age and he has hda bouts of being very ill the last one was in February and my father went down there and he pulled through very well. He is with his wife and my uncles as well as cousins who are looking after him right now.
I just wanted you lovely ladies to join me in prayer so that my grandfather lives long enough for my dad to be able to see him before he passes. My granddad is in South Africa and we are in Oxford (UK). My dad is due to fly out there end of september  for my grandad's birthday after my graduation (see my siggy). My dad getting to see him one last time is much more important than him getting to his 100th birthday so ladies please join me in prayer. 

Thank you.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for J. who is a high schooler. She lost her mother to cancer, then her sister to suicide and her father works long hours, often out-of-town, leaving her by herself.  She recently had a baby and the father is not involved.  This kids needs pray so she can make it through her grief.


----------



## LovingLady

That is so terrible to hear . . . I lifted them up in prayer.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for those in California who were victims of the gas explosion.


----------



## Guitarhero

And another one:

Saw a lady today who said her 2-year old has cancer.  She was carrying the smaller baby and lavished all her affection on the tiny one.  She shoved and pushed the 2-year old kid to hurry up...yes, the one with the cancer.  She spoke harsh words to him.  Later, she told him to leave the infant alone because he'd make him cry.  I understand she has lots of pressure and it's hard dealing with a sick child.  It's like they have 2 deaths...the former life gone.  But this kid needs love and affection and is receiving disappointment and blame.  He can't help it he has cancer.  I want to cry.  Please pray for this family.  She doesn't know how to deal with the grief caused by the illness and I'm wondering if she has spousal love and support.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have a prayer request.

My friend and sister in Christ, I'll call her F, is getting married October 24.  All of F's friends and people the Lord has placed in her life do not feel at peace with this marriage.  F met him in June through a Christian online dating service.  She had just gotten out of a relationship a week or so earlier and had just graduated from medical school.  F was supposed to go and start her residency in August but did not pass an important test which would allow her to move to Michigan and start her residency.  The Gentleman came out to where we live in mid-August and none of us (F's core group of friends) knew much about him.  F brought him to our church and he made several comments to us about seeing us at the wedding and asking for his blessing.  He also was very touchy feely and this was the first time F was meeting him and she acted as though this was all okay.  We were all supposed to have dinner with F and the Gentleman after service but a altercation with F's brother and father with the Gentleman had him fleeing the house in fear of his life and he took a bus back to his home.  F's Father made several inappropriate comments calling her a "ho", telling her praying wasn't going to help her find a job, and other things.  F being upset by all this went to where the Gentleman lived to get to know him better and to study for the test she had failed.  F was ignoring all of our calls and text messages.  When I talked to her she was telling me how he said it was best for them to focus on their relationship and that they had to cut ties with certain people.  When I finally saw her a month after she left she was telling me about Premaritial Classes, how she had to move in with him because she could no longer stay at the missionary housing because it had been sold, that they were planning to marry in November and found a website that did free wedding, and how things were difficult because she wasn't working and didn't have money.  I offered her a room in my apartment so that she could study and pray and work on applications and such and that she didn't have to pay anything.

I want to be happy for my friend but many things that she is saying and doing don't allow for that.  She is being very secretive about this relationship even from the beginning.  She gets very defensive if any of the people who walk with her try to question her.  She avoids coming to church when she is in town.  She assures us that she is walking with an older couple and has people pouring into her and holding her accountable but I don't believe this because of how she has been hiding other things.  The gentleman is isolating her from her friends but she says her parents and his parents are talking and bless the coming wedding.  I had just spoken to her the day before she emailed out her wedding announcement and she didn't mention it.

I've begun praying and fasting that the Lord would make it clear how he would have me to respond, if I should go to the wedding, and if He blesses this marriage.  I've been praying that he would give me peace of mind and that I will submit to His will.  I'm also praying that F would have her eyes open and ears attuned to what God is speaking to her heart even if it isn't what she wants to hear.

Ladies I am asking for you to pray with me.  All of us feel like this is the enemy in her life but we will follow God's will no matter what.  We have submitted F to God and we know that nothing is a surprise to Him.  Thank you Ladies.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Ladies, thank you to all those who prayed for my dear old grandad today on 10/10/10 he has reached his milestone he turns 100 yrs old today! 

Thank you all and may God bless you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need prayer ladies.I feel like Im going to take myself out with all the constant things going on.I'm trying to not just abandon Christianity all together because it would make things a lot less complex.I go through so many thoughts when things happen like is this payback from past sins,or is it because I don't tithe or is it because Im just not a goody christian.

Im at a cross road with my finances either keep pushing this unemployment until it runs out or quit school since it's more for enrichment and find a job.I don't want to quit since I need the classes to bolster my gpa but then Im having to use credit cards for things and not enough money to cover if it goes farther out.I'm really don't know what to do.Im giving myself a due date and from there I will determine if I will go on this is just too much and I don't want sappy it will get better comments when some are living in laps of luxury..away I go.


----------



## LovingLady

That is great to hear Spongie Bloom. What a beautiful milestone.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray that God would honor my intention.  It's looking dark and I've gotten a glimpse before but this is the interim.


----------



## madamdot

Please pray that everything, including the negotiations, go very well. I really need God's guidance!


----------



## brg240

Ladies will you pray for me. I have an ear infection (fever/sharp pains/loss of hearing/pain in ear +surrounding area/drainage) I know I need to go to the ER but I really can't afford to 

Also, my dad has some nodules on his lungs, please pray for his strength and complete healing.


----------



## madamdot

Please pray for my husband. He has an interview on Monday and we thought it went great! But it is in God's hands!


----------



## Lucie

Ladies please pray for my marriage and that my husband softens his heart towards me. Thank you. I will pray for you all. (((HUGS)))


----------



## fifi134

Please pray that I can stop playing with God. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Lanea87

Please pray that I can become closer and depend more on the man above, and not stress myself with things that I can not control.
Please pray that my health is all well and the lack sensations will go away bc of no health insurance to see the doctor.....or pray that I can find something that I can pay while still being a hardworking nursing student with bills LOL.


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Please pray for my mom's back MRI. Pray that God gives her strength.  Thank you.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Ladies please pray for me, I have a job interview on Tuesday and I *really* want this job....*really want it* 

Please pray that I make the best impression, and that I get that phonecall that I have got the job! 
Blessings


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Please pray for me as I will be taking the MCAT in January.  This exam and venture to med school has me very nervous.  I know God did not give me a spirit of fear.  I pray that I continously remember this and stop doubting myself.


----------



## dinanicole

I pray that I can learn to trust and love God the way you guys have shown.
Open my heart Lord and love me and teach me to love you .


----------



## dinanicole

help me God to get thru this and ace this exam. give me the stamina lord


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Spongie Bloom said:


> Ladies please pray for me, I have a job interview on Tuesday and I *really* want this job....*really want it*
> 
> Please pray that I make the best impression, and that I get that phonecall that I have got the job!
> Blessings


 
Ladies, Glory be to God I got the job!! Thank you to everyone who prayed with me


----------



## dinanicole

I pray ppleaaasee God let me walk out of UB with my Bachelors in Biology. this December.


----------



## Lucie

dinanicole said:


> I pray ppleaaasee God let me walk out of UB with my Bachelors in Biology. this December.


 
It is done! Now how are you going to do your hair with that cap on?  

Ladies please pray for God to soften my husband's heart. I would love to go on a date with him. Have him get to know me again. Thank you.


----------



## MSee

Ladies please pray for God to soften my husband's heart. I would love to go on a date with him. Have him get to know me again. Thank you.[/QUOTE]

Prayed for. It is written that the heart of the king is in the hand of the Lord, and He turns it wheresoever He wants. So take time and let God show you the key to your husband's heart. Start the ball rolling by offering him a winning smile every chance you can and some "bashful" alluring looks (without being obviously pushing an agenda ). I don't know what the issues are but patience , respect, thankfullness, praise and being joyful goes a long way to soften a man's heart. Don't let any resistance defeat your joy though. Make sure your own heart is soft towards God so you will be fortified no matter what. These are practical advise that significantly improved (if not saved) my marriage so I'm passing them on to you along with praying for you. (Don't be afraid to just ask him out after you've sense a softening)


----------



## Lucie

MSee said:


> Ladies please pray for God to soften my husband's heart. I would love to go on a date with him. Have him get to know me again. Thank you.


 
Prayed for. It is written that the heart of the king is in the hand of the Lord, and He turns it wheresoever He wants. So take time and let God show you the key to your husband's heart. Start the ball rolling by offering him a winning smile every chance you can and some "bashful" alluring looks (without being obviously pushing an agenda ). I don't know what the issues are but patience , respect, thankfullness, praise and being joyful goes a long way to soften a man's heart. Don't let any resistance defeat your joy though. Make sure your own heart is soft towards God so you will be fortified no matter what. These are practical advise that significantly improved (if not saved) my marriage so I'm passing them on to you along with praying for you. (Don't be afraid to just ask him out after you've sense a softening)[/QUOTE]

@ MSee thank you so much! I cheated on my husband 8 years ago. Also, I used to be very verbally abusive and he left and wants to file for divorce. I realize what made me do those things and have sought repentence and counseling. I have not spoken to my DH since the 13th of October. From then we only interact through text when he feels like responding. Again I thank you for praying for me and keeping my DH in your prayers.


----------



## divya

Lucie, I have prayed for you. God is love, and He can surely restore the love between you and your husband.

My prayer request is for healing.


----------



## An_gell

My prayer request is for God to help me through my hard times.  I have been so burden down lately and I also found out that I have an ulcer.  My life is so stressful, and I pray every night for God to help me deal with the stress that I have and learn to let somethings just go.  I just want some inner peace, and that's my prayer. Thank you guys for listening.


----------



## Lucie

divya said:


> Lucie, I have prayed for you. God is love, and He can surely restore the love between you and your husband.
> 
> My prayer request is for healing.


 
@ Divya, thank you so much for your restoration prayer. I prayed that by Jesus' stripes you are healed!!! Nothing is impossible for Him. Not your situation, nor mine or anyone else's in this thread. Sometimes our emotions get the best of us but God understands and loves us. We are the apple of his eye.



An_gell said:


> My prayer request is for God to help me through my hard times. I have been so burden down lately and I also found out that I have an ulcer. My life is so stressful, and I pray every night for God to help me deal with the stress that I have and learn to let somethings just go. I just want some inner peace, and that's my prayer. Thank you guys for listening.


 
@ An_gell I just prayed for you. Isaiah 41:10 "So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand."


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

SIGNING IN.....

i'm both sending prayers..... and asking for your prayers


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im asking for prayer for both my best friend and I.She is a single mother with a 1 yr old the dad is in the picture but he does his best and so does she.She struggling major with money,peace of mind bc of school and trying to keep the family together..she has went from be this vibrant light to just died..its like her light is out..we had a cry session 2 weeks ago which we both being as gansta as we are was so shocking.I hate myself that I can't do more give more money,just do more.

I need prayer for being a soon to college grad and so is she.I have been interviewing and I have a drug test tomorrow.I don't want to get my hopes up yet they are.I graudated in 09 and had to go back bc I need the financial aid..I want to have a nice graduation but I have no money..Im scraping by for gas for school,getting something for graduation to wear,and just keeping myself mentally ok.

If any of you will touch and agree I will greatly appreciate it..


----------



## chicitygirl

Ladies, please keep me in your prayers as I'm trying to grow stronger in my walk with the Lord and also lean more on him in directing my dating life and quest for a Christian husband.  Things have been a bit harder these days for me in this area and I'd really appreciate the prayers.  I'll be praying for you all as well.  Thanks


----------



## Laela

I stand in agreement with the awesome prayer... 

Lucie, 

God is Healer... no matter what your circumstance, He is able to restore your Marriage. I keep you lifted up today!!

 


divya said:


> Lucie, I have prayed for you. God is love, and He can surely restore the love between you and your husband.
> 
> My prayer request is for healing.


----------



## divya

Lucie said:


> @ Divya, thank you so much for your restoration prayer. I prayed that by Jesus' stripes you are healed!!! Nothing is impossible for Him. Not your situation, nor mine or anyone else's in this thread. Sometimes our emotions get the best of us but God understands and loves us. We are the apple of his eye.



THANK YOU! That was so uplifting! God bless you and the Lord be praised!


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for my situation.  G-d knows I have entrusted myself and all mine to Him and He has tremendously blessed us with miracle after miracle.  I have followed Him a long time.  Still, I have to deal with a very evil person...just plain evil, wretched and willing at any cost to hate.  Please pray for peace and protection for us and that my peace is not invaded here.  I don't wish to deal with this person but I have no choice.  If ever there were a situation for someone to ask G-d to strike someone down (not kill, but remove, rebuff, cast off), this is definitely it.  The jealousy and harm I have experienced for years has come to a period of peace and I don't want this person to upset it.  Please, please....please pray for me...I implore you.


----------



## dinanicole

thanks for the prayers guys. i prayed for u 2!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I desire prayer about this upcoming week.I graduate in 2 weeks and I'm praying for a job offer to come soon.Im also praying for additional patience and discernment..the things I saw this holiday have really waken me


----------



## LovingLady

Ladies remember to pray for our boyfriends and husbands, they need God's discernment when leading our Christian women.


----------



## dinanicole

Praying that this last Mol bio exam goes very well and i pass this class with at least a C


----------



## Laela

Abdijz said:


> Ladies remember to pray for our boyfriends and husbands, they need God's discernmentwhen leading our Christian  women.


----------



## Shimmie

Abdijz said:


> Ladies remember to pray for our boyfriends and husbands, they need God's discernment when leading our Christian women.



Thank you for this...


----------



## Shimmie

I'm touching the hearts of every prayer in this thread, with my prayers of loving agreement. 

Be at peace for God is taking care of it all for all.


----------



## Xaragua

Pray for me. I need to find employment, I have applied to a lot of places but nothing seems to be working for me. I need some encouragement because sometimes I feel like God has forgotten about me. Please let God know that i am here and I am waiting on Him.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im touching and agreeing with everyone in here about their request..I ask for the same for myself..well first for my best friend she has a baby and the baby daddy is easily swayed..I ask for her continued peace of mind and her job situation will lead her to greater financial growth..now for myself I want and need prayer to drop baggage from my shoulders.I start my new job Monday and I dont want to take the same spirit of defeatedness in that places..I got a job in Jun July and within 2 weeks I was let go..bc I wasnt clicking with the company..I dont want a repeat..Amen


----------



## it_comes_naturally

joseelie said:


> Pray for me. I need to find employment, I have applied to a lot of places but nothing seems to be working for me. I need some encouragement because sometimes I feel like God has forgetten about me. Please let God know that i am here and I am waiting on Him.


 

*I will never leave you nor forsake you. Hebrews 13:5*  God hasn't forgotten about you, sis. He's there even when it feels like you're going thru troubled times alone.  Talk to him, he's listening.


----------



## Maracujá

Please send a prayer my way, I need to pass for this exam on friday.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for my ex-spouse.  He's been hospitalized 3 times for serious events within a span of 2 months.  He cut his eye by smashing glass when he had low blood sugar.  He was most recently hospitalized for a tooth infection but they couldn't extract his tooth due to not getting his sugar down.  He passes out driving, swerving etc.  He's a mess and a very hateful individual now and I don't like him, but he's the father of my children.  Please pray for my kids because they are worried...and I've not even told them the truth about this latest stuff either.  I am afraid he's going to die soon.  When he goes back home to visit his family...I fear that he will get sick and you don't want to be that sick there.


----------



## Maracujá

Please pray for me ladies, I'm afraid I might lose my job. TIA


----------



## Laela

I have prayed for you, concerning your job situation  -- that Jehovah-jireh keeps you in perfect peace. 
The enemy cannot take away from you what Almighty God has given.  

 *2 Tim 1:7*
For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.




Maracujá said:


> Please pray for me ladies, I'm afraid I might lose my job. TIA


----------



## loolalooh

Please pray for my friend's friend. The doctor found a lump in her breast and determined it to be breast cancer. The next step is to find out how advanced it is. 

I believe for God to remove the cancer from her body and bring her complete healing as though she never had cancer. She is in early 30s, just finished school, and has so much to accomplish. Please unite with me in major prayer.


----------



## dinanicole

I need prayer for so much Lord. 
I need prayer to get my degree for undergrad.
I need prayer to be ready for judgement day
I need prayer to know what direction to take my faith and spirituality.
I need to bathe in God's protection and love.


----------



## dinanicole

please pray for my college situation. 
I have finished all my classes for a BA in Biology and sadly got a D in my genetics class. I needed a C to officially graduate. I'm worried and kinda shut down about it because it is delaying the progress i want to make in my career. I feel so sucky, i have low self esteem due to my struggles in school.  I have to take this genetics class again a third time it seems. I pray that i learn what i need to out of this  lesson. It would be nice to not have to take this class and they just give me my bio Degree!! (Here's hopin).

I'm worried guys. So much is on my mind and heart. not just school but alsso about God. and my romantic relationships. Im single but carry alot of hurt and shame from past relationships. I want to let this all go so i can be free and live and thrive.  
Jesus please save me from myself.!


----------



## cupcakes

Can somebody *please, please* pray that I am able to graduate on time this year. so many things keep getting thrown in the way. And please pray for my health and my relationship.


----------



## klb120475

Spongie Bloom said:


> Ladies, Glory be to God I got the job!! Thank you to everyone who prayed with me



Praise Him!!!!!!


----------



## klb120475

Pray all goes well with my interview this afternoon.


----------



## Pussinboots

Please pray for me.  I'm trying to save my home, the mortgage company says they have sent the loan into foreclosure but I can apply for reinstatement.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Please pray for my father, the urologist has diagnosed him with advanced prostate cancer. Although its not  that bad as far as spreading, its has extended outside of the prostate capsule, which means surgery is not recommended. He is about to be placed on hormone therapy for 3 months to see if the tumor responds to it. If so he will continue on hormone therapy, which works to keep the tumor from further spreading. If not then he will start chem which pretty much has a prognosis of 12-18 months to live. At this point in time, I am in favor of sustaining his quality of life. I have drastically altered his diet, placed him on supplements and encouraged exercise. At this point in time, we are relying on the power of prayer most of all. 

I feel like the lord sent my father home to die with me. I appreciate the time that he has given me with him and like a good daughter I will do the best I can to help him to the best of my ability. My father and mother wasn't always there for me (running the streets) for many of the high and low moments in my life but I still place them on pedestals because they are my parents. 

With that being said, I am learning how precious it must be to have a daughter. Although my brother cares, I know he's not going to take care of my father like me. I smile when I say this but we are in this to win it. With the power vested in me by the Lord almighty, we are gonna fight this until we pull down the last string has been pulled. I have such a hard time dealing with death so this will really test me. However, to those who know me best can vouch that I am an eternal optimist but if the Lord decides to take him then there's nothing else I can do. The doctor said he is good condition for someone with his diagnosis but I am slow to rejoice because cancer is a silent killer. 

So pray for my dad because I will sincerely appreciate it. And also encourage male loved ones to go in yearly to test their prostate levels. This disease strikes African American men at an alarming rate and the age is getting younger. The urologist has a 35 year old patient. Get your male loved ones some lycopene or saw palmetto to take as part of their daily diet regimen. Pomegranate juice has also been shown in clinical studies to slow down prostate cancer development and spread.


----------



## klb120475

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Please pray for my father, the urologist has diagnosed him with advanced prostate cancer. Although its not  that bad as far as spreading, its has extended outside of the prostate capsule, which means surgery is not recommended. He is about to be placed on hormone therapy for 3 months to see if the tumor responds to it. If so he will continue on hormone therapy, which works to keep the tumor from further spreading. If not then he will start chem which pretty much has a prognosis of 12-18 months to live. At this point in time, I am in favor of sustaining his quality of life. I have drastically altered his diet, placed him on supplements and encouraged exercise. At this point in time, we are relying on the power of prayer most of all.
> 
> I feel like the lord sent my father home to die with me. I appreciate the time that he has given me with him and like a good daughter I will do the best I can to help him to the best of my ability. My father and mother wasn't always there for me (running the streets) for many of the high and low moments in my life but I still place them on pedestals because they are my parents.
> 
> With that being said, I am learning how precious it must be to have a daughter. Although my brother cares, I know he's not going to take care of my father like me. I smile when I say this but we are in this to win it. With the power vested in me by the Lord almighty, we are gonna fight this until we pull down the last string has been pulled. I have such a hard time dealing with death so this will really test me. However, to those who know me best can vouch that I am an eternal optimist but if the Lord decides to take him then there's nothing else I can do. The doctor said he is good condition for someone with his diagnosis but I am slow to rejoice because cancer is a silent killer.
> 
> So pray for my dad because I will sincerely appreciate it. And also encourage male loved ones to go in yearly to test their prostate levels. This disease strikes African American men at an alarming rate and the age is getting younger. The urologist has a 35 year old patient. Get your male loved ones some lycopene or saw palmetto to take as part of their daily diet regimen. Pomegranate juice has also been shown in clinical studies to slow down prostate cancer development and spread.



You're in my prayers Whipz.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Please pray that Im able to keep up with my job,that I will be able to push through the fear thats going on in my life right now.Im really trying to stay positive if its only for my clients.


----------



## NJoy

Whew. My heart is so heavy right now. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer, just a few months after my sister died of ovarian cancer. The news hit us hard as we were all still trying to heal from the long and difficult ordeal that my sister went thru. Anyway, she had a mastectomy and went thru chemo. It was very hard on her and the rest of us, especially me ~the one that's the rock and ray of sunshine for the whole family. But thank God, she made it thru. That was almost two years ago. 

Recently my mom started having terrible pain in her arm on the opposite side. Tests confirm that it's cancer...again. I feel so helples's. She's a strong Christian and has been believing God for healing. But, the thought of going thru the chemo process again is too much for her...and us.

I don't know what else to do but lay before the Lord and ask Him to lift us all up from this painful pit. Please pray. I can't even think straight, let alone lift my eyes.

Additionally, my father is in poor health and this is causing more stress on him than he can bear. We're hard-pressed on everyside, Lord. Remember our frames, that we are but dust.

Thanks, ladies. And may God multiply blessings back into the lives of every praying heart. Amen.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

^
*2 Corinthians 4: 8 to 9 (NIV)*
We are hard-pressed on every side, *yet not crushed*; we are perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not forsaken; struck down, but not destroyed. 


Praying for your strength and your mother and father's healing.  By His stripes they ARE healed.

God bless!


----------



## Mortons

I never come here, but I was lead by Him to post as someone needs this: 

It has already been written than you will be taken care of in this life, and the next one. 

You were created in perfect love, and in perfect love there is no fear.


----------



## Aniece28

Please send a prayer my way, for inner peace and healing.   I'll send up a prayer for you all as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Renewed1

I've been unemployed for months now. Please pray for me. God has sustained me with my bills being paid (cost of living). 

But I have to file for bankruptcy for my credit card bills (which is fine, I need a clean slate). Just pray that God send money my way to pay off my bills until he blesses me with a job so I can support myself regularly.


----------



## briana87

Hey ladies. I'm really in need of your prayers. Yesterday I was on my way to Lake Charles, LA because I had a job interview the following morning. I was about 10 minutes from my hotel when an 18 wheeler side swiped my car a made me go off the road. I was on the interstate at this time. To make a long story short I was still able to make my interview with the help of a family friend. My mom and aunt picked me up today and I'm now safely back at home. Needless to say I am very shaken up over the whole ordeal. As of now I have no transportation to work which means no income (for now). I'm also having to wait to see what the insurance company says.

I know that God is able to do exceeding abundantly above all I can ask or think. I'm so thankful for His hand of protection around me. Can you all pray with me that 1) everything regarding the accident is resolved quickly in my favor 2) this will not hurt me financially and 3) I can heal from this physically and emotionally. 

Thank you all so much.

Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Ok ladies I need your help with something rather serious 

Back story

A certain type of family moved in next door to us and since then they have been making our lives (and the rest of our street) a living hell they are very noisy and untidy and their 7 kids (yes, 7) play with their ball in the street and repeatedly hit cars parked in driveways, hit their ball in pple's yards and enter these yards without permission etc So basically a nuisance! Since they have moved on they have had a neighbour calling the police on them for entering his property repeatedly while retrieving their ball. He had a very huge spat with them on the street cause well... yeah

Anyway after they climbed onto our garage and my dad went out to ask what they were doing up there and them telling him to *** off they are just getting their ball. the mother was there and she did not say a word, we called the police. They told them not to play their football outside of pple's properties. This was two day sago and it has not happened since. However yesterday when my dad was driving out of the garage one of the boys from next door threatened my dad. We reported this to the police, and they said they will send police to patrol the area and they will also return to us on the 28th

Anyway sorry for such a long post but I am asking that you pray for our safety and God's protection. This family has terrorised a few other households with their behaviour and I ask that you also pray they are moved from this area. 

Thank you


----------



## divachyk

GOD is awesome. Blessings to all.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Highly Favored8

divachyk said:


> GOD is awesome. Blessings to all.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

Yes, He is Amen!!!!


----------



## softblackcotton

Hello Ladies,

God Bless you all! Please pray for:
- my co-worker a lump was found in her breast. 
- my mother her job is making her unhappy.
- my father he is not making enough money. 
- me: For God, to grant me patience, humility, PATIENCE. That's my biggest problem now.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I ask for prayer in my most humblest plea.I can't seem to control my attitude at work,which makes me a ball of nerves that I will get fired because of my complaining.Its like I can't control it and I know we aren't suppose to be slaves to our emotions.Please touch and agree that I dont lose my job..Im just finally getting my life together by saving for my move and getting myself together physically..


----------



## Laela

This is disheartening to read, Spongie..hang in there.  I pray that God's peace rule and reign in your neighborhood, for your sake. He is able... 




Spongie Bloom said:


> Ok ladies I need your help with something rather serious
> 
> Back story
> 
> A certain type of family moved in next door to us and since then they have been making our lives (and the rest of our street) a living hell they are very noisy and untidy and their 7 kids (yes, 7) play with their ball in the street and repeatedly hit cars parked in driveways, hit their ball in pple's yards and enter these yards without permission etc So basically a nuisance! Since they have moved on they have had a neighbour calling the police on them for entering his property repeatedly while retrieving their ball. He had a very huge spat with them on the street cause well... yeah
> 
> Anyway after they climbed onto our garage and my dad went out to ask what they were doing up there and them telling him to *** off they are just getting their ball. the mother was there and she did not say a word, we called the police. They told them not to play their football outside of pple's properties. This was two day sago and it has not happened since. However yesterday when my dad was driving out of the garage one of the boys from next door threatened my dad. We reported this to the police, and they said they will send police to patrol the area and they will also return to us on the 28th
> 
> Anyway sorry for such a long post but I am asking that you pray for our safety and God's protection. This family has terrorised a few other households with their behaviour and I ask that you also pray they are moved from this area.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I ask for prayer not for me but for my clients..so many have so many barriers and its a darn shame how ppl just dont care about the baby mama.I know I may lose my job because of my issues ie trust,confidence etc but I pray the clients I see they will be able to get out of this and grow.


----------



## chayilproverbs31

I recently lost my job and I am a little depressed b/c of it pray for my strength ^in the Lord thank you


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## chayilproverbs31

Looking for a prayer buddy anyone interested? PM me if so God Bless you all


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## Laela

Sorry to hear about your job loss... it's always assuring to know we can lose "jobs" but never our Employer. He's our El-Jireh and He IS able, always...you're in our prayers, lady! 




chayilproverbs31 said:


> I recently lost my job and I am a little depressed b/c of it pray for my strength ^in the Lord thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

Prayers are needed for my son B.  He is 16 years old, doing things that I wouldn't even imagine.  Rebelling, failing in school, wandering with no direction.  I ask for prayer for his covering and protection, and that the Lord would speak to the hurt and pain he's going through and heal him of it.  Also that the things that he is doing wouldn't have a long lasting detrimental effect on his life.  Thank you


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

Please pray.  GOD knows all the details.


----------



## Renewed1

With all the prayers in this thread. My request may seem small by comparison, but it's big to me.

Please pray that God sends my husband quickly and we are both ready to be one.

I have been alone (no dating...nothing) for 5 years to this very date. I'll admit I wasn't ready to accept a husband ready man until November 2010. That experience knocked me off my feet, because I wasn't thinking about a husband or marriage. 

But I can't explain it, I feel like I'm a dam about to erupt, with the emotion of not knowing or being with the "one". I feel that he should be here, I feel there's a block somewhere in our paths. I can't explain it, I'm ready to scream. 

I don't know what's the matter with me.  Please just pray....sorry for the rant.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for the Cherokee Nation of Oklahoma that a good, honest and gdly chief is elected and that all around him/her are equally of good caliber.


----------



## Chromia

My grandfather has been in the hospital for 7 weeks and 2 days. Please pray for him. He went in for heart surgery. Last night they put him on a ventilator.

He had been recovering from the surgery and he had started rehab (physical therapy, occupational therapy). This week he started having difficulty breathing so they took him back to the ICU last night.

Please pray that he successfully comes off of the ventilator, breathes on his own easily and comfortably, and recovers to go back to living a happy & healthy life.


----------



## Chromia

Chromia said:


> My grandfather has been in the hospital for 7 weeks and 2 days. Please pray for him. He went in for heart surgery. Last night they put him on a ventilator.
> 
> He had been recovering from the surgery and he had started rehab (physical therapy, occupational therapy). This week he started having difficulty breathing so they took him back to the ICU last night.
> 
> Please pray that he successfully comes off of the ventilator, breathes on his own easily and comfortably, and recovers to go back to living a happy & healthy life.


My grandfather passed away today.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Chromia said:


> My grandfather passed away today.



OMG!  I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Grandfather!  I will keep you and your family lifted in prayer!


----------



## candiel

I am keeping all of you ladies in my prayers.

My heart is so heavy. I am asking everyone to pray for me also. I have been without steady employment for the past 3 years, since my divorce. I am living with guilt and depression stemming from the divorce, a past abortion and many other things that threaten to keep me down everyday.

I know that God is able and I will not give up. Every day is a struggle but, a breakthrough is on the way.


----------



## mona_cherie

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted to the board in a long time, but I'm here today asking for your help.
I am attempting to get a job as a news anchor in my hometown, which has been my dream since I was a little girl.  Just recently a position opened up, and to me it seems like its Divine timing for me.  Unfortunately, life has take me on several detours off the road to my goal, and right now the odds look to be against me.  But I know all things are possible through Christ, and God can work miracles.  Please pray with me.  I feel like this job is meant for me.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## itismehmmkay

> So just started divorce process (he hasn't even been served yet) and even though is the decision, it's still a hit with each step. Please pray that things go smoothly. I'm hoping for a default, where things can be settled relatively easy and quickly, but I don't know where his head is at and am not sure of his response actually.


 
Thanks; good thread


----------



## WorkInProgress88

just asking for prayer for me and my spirit ... been dealing with a lot internally


----------



## Geminigirl

Nevermind, just when I think.. just nevermind


----------



## julissa1289

hi guys, i would like u guys to pray for a friend and a his family, he was murdered on tuesday night a few blocks away from my home after coming out of the library. he was a good kid and i cant believe that he is gone, this will be the first summer that i can remember that i wont see him in the park playing basketball with his friends ( my friends), its hard to believe that i will never see him again he was my neighbor so i used to see him almost everyday i cant believe what has happened may his soul rest in peace 

http://globalgrind.com/news-politics/he-has-name-frankie-faison-shot-death-running-gunman-photos


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hello everyone, 

I have been a member here since 2005 & this is my first time coming to this forum, but i am glad i finally did. 

Just like many of us i am going through certain issues and i have decisions to make and goals to accomplish. I feel overwhelmed yet anxious to get my life on track. I am in a relationship that started off great but things happened & i forgave and now we are doing great. 

I just want pray for all of the lovely ladies on lhcf & i would like to ask God to forgive me/us for our sins.  I pray that God helps me make wiser decisions and i pray for my relationship & that it continues to get better. I would also like to pray for my oldest son & my family who are thousands of miles away from me...i would like to pray for my SOs children & family as well. I ask that God continues to be with us everywhere we are in life and keep us filled with faith in knowing that we can get through anything because we know that God is watching over us.

Amen


----------



## JinaRicci

Please pray for my childhood friend Angela who is suffering in the final stages of cancer.  Help her to continue to have faith in God and trust in whatever is His will for her life.  Pray for her family & friends please that they also be strong in their faith & are able to be a blessing to her.


----------



## reese77

Please pray for me. My foster daughter is lying on me saying things that never happened just becuse I informed the people in charge of her that she did drugs. 

I put this entire situation in God's hands and I would just like for everyone to pray for me. thanks


----------



## makeupgirl

Saints, please pray that its the Lord's will in my speedy recovery of this viral infection I've caught.  It's been affecting my diabetes and my asthma.  I thought my temperature was broken but it has come back and I'm feeling disoriented and dizzy as I'm typing.  I'm at work btw and I can't go home yet but I just pray for strength to get through the rest of my shift and that I will surrender unto the treatment that God has for me.  

Thanks sisters.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please, please pray for this young man in my daughter's class who is frightened.  He's seeing demons and sensing evil things staring at him.  My daughter gave him some good advice to talk to a pastor or go to church and talk to a priest.  He wants to come with us.  Doesn't live with his parents...don't know what the rules are gonna be about taking him to church and I don't know if he's dabbling in the occult...but he surely needs prayer.  I'm about to send my daughter to school with a St. Benedict's medal to give to him.  Poor kid.


----------



## Lynnerie

Please pray for me for healing of my body. I don't feel well and I'm getting results of some blood tests tomorrow. Please pray that the Lord will heal my body through and through. I believe God is a healer and I will give him all the praise and glory.


----------



## Guitarhero

My sister's child passed away from a long illness.   They could use everyone's prayers.  Thank you.


----------



## skyslady

I just moved a few months back for the 3rd time this year, I just moved to a city which I love dearly and into a house that I really felt like I was home when I walked through the door.

Now, my prayer is to not only get the job that Im persuing at this time, but to be offered more money because of my many years of experience. 

I also pray that I could be able to buy the house that I am now renting as the landlords wants to sell at a great price!

I do Know that all things are possible with God. I also believe that if 2 or more touch and agree then He will hear and grant our requests.


----------



## Shimmie

skyslady said:


> I just moved a few months back for the 3rd time this year, I just moved to a city which I love dearly and into a house that I really felt like I was home when I walked through the door.
> 
> Now, my prayer is to not only get the job that Im persuing at this time, but to be offered more money because of my many years of experience.
> 
> I also pray that I could be able to buy the house that I am now renting as the landlords wants to sell at a great price!
> 
> I do Know that all things are possible with God. I also believe that if 2 or more touch and agree then He will hear and grant our requests.




Father in the name of Jesus, who is far above every name and far, far above every decision that anyone can make for our lives.   This meaning, that you alone are the Master and the Promoter and the Increaser of this precious sister's life.

No one can come against the desires and the blessings which you have in store for her; no other rules except you and only you.

Thank you for blessing her to own the very home which she has found and loves; pay not only the full amount but all of the taxes and repairs, furnishings and decor; thank Father God for so much more.    While these are mere material things, we thank you for giving her the assurance that you are the one who rules and controls and no man can deny what you have in store for her.

Keep her, protect her, provide for her, keep her healthy and strong.   Bless her with safe and reliable transportation and provision beyond her hopes and dreams.

Unto you be all the glory and honour...for always.  For thou art God; there is no other.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> My sister's child passed away from a long illness.   They could use everyone's prayers.  Thank you.



Guitarhero   :Rose: 

Precious Guitar... I'm just seeing this.   I'm so sorry.   I pray for healing and peace for your sister and each of you in her family.  

With all of my heart, I am sending you my love and prayers.

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Lynnerie said:


> Please pray for me for healing of my body. I don't feel well and I'm getting results of some blood tests tomorrow. Please pray that the Lord will heal my body through and through. I believe God is a healer and I will give him all the praise and glory.



In Jesus' Name,  'By His Stripes, you are healed. '

I'm praying for you to feel better and to receive your total healing in Jesus. 

God bless you... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Joining in loving prayers for everyone in this thread... 

In Jesus' Name,  healing, finances, homes, families, peace of mind, marriages, children, education, protection, every prayer request, is prayed for in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

Only Believe.......  Only Believer.....  Only Believe.....


----------



## skyslady

Shimmie said:


> Father in the name of Jesus, who is far above every name and far, far above every decision that anyone can make for our lives. This meaning, that you alone are the Master and the Promoter and the Increaser of this precious sister's life.
> 
> No one can come against the desires and the blessings which you have in store for her; no other rules except you and only you.
> 
> Thank you for blessing her to own the very home which she has found and loves; pay not only the full amount but all of the taxes and repairs, furnishings and decor; thank Father God for so much more. While these are mere material things, we thank you for giving her the assurance that you are the one who rules and controls and no man can deny what you have in store for her.
> 
> Keep her, protect her, provide for her, keep her healthy and strong. Bless her with safe and reliable transportation and provision beyond her hopes and dreams.
> 
> Unto you be all the glory and honour...for always. For thou art God; there is no other.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


 
Shimmie, thank you child of God so much for this beautiful prayer for me. This was so powerful, may God continue to keep you and bless you in all areas. To God be the glory!


----------



## Shimmie

skyslady said:


> Shimmie, thank you child of God so much for this beautiful prayer for me. This was so powerful, may God continue to keep you and bless you in all areas. To God be the glory!



The 'Sky' is not the limit for you.  God has far, far more.  

To God be the Glory.


----------



## Mrsptaylor

I pray for my coworkers and associates as many of us lost our jobs yesterday morning. I also say a special prayer for a coworker/friend who is six months pregnant with her third child and was the only working person in her household (her husband is self-employed, but business has been very slow).


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi,  I am expecting a phone call tomorrow concerning a job position that I would really like.  I feel as if God is putting me on track for this.  Please pray that I get a favourable call accepting me for a job position at the company.  I am currently finishing up my degree (Summer School) and I'm looking for employment.  This will truly be a blessing to my family and me.  Thanks.


----------



## MrsMe

Please pray for my friend's baby. She is currently at the hospital and is in the ICU because of ARDS (Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome) after some vomit entered her lungs. This beautiful baby is 1 and a half and I pray she will get at least 80 more years on this Earth.
Please, please, keep her in your prayers.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Please keep me in your prayers ladies. I have been struggling to get my life back on track after letting a few obstacles send me into a depression ( death of my sis/dad)  I hate I let these things hinder me. Especially in my studies. I know God is going to continue to pull me and my family through this. Thanks ladies.


----------



## skyslady

Im asking for prayer for myself to make it through this very trying time. I am under attack because my breakthrough is at hand.

I am praying for strength and endurance to make it to my victory.

Also pray for my baby girl to have a good and safe delivery of a healthy baby girl, my grandbaby, on this coming monday by c-section. 

Praising God from Whom all blessings flow!


----------



## Lynnerie

Lynnerie said:


> Please pray for me for healing of my body. I don't feel well and I'm getting results of some blood tests tomorrow. Please pray that the Lord will heal my body through and through. I believe God is a healer and I will give him all the praise and glory.



_*UPDATE:*_
Thank you for your prayers. All of my results came back normal- this is huge because the first doctor I went to told me I was sick and my lab results were positive. I talked to my mother - a strong praying Christian woman and she said I was not sick now who's report would I choose to believe? God's or the Doctor's? So 10 months later I go to my new doctor and tell him all I'd been going through and I get the blood work done and I'm fine. I'm healed. And come to find out, the reason why I didn't feel well was due to depression and anxiety from the first misdiagnosis. I'm a living witness- God is a healer of all diseases. When people say there is no cure don't receive that. God is the ultimate healer. I thank him everyday for what he's done for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to pray a surface prayer like God please give me this job I have applied for however I want something much deeper.I want to be able to trust others and not be so on guarded.I also want to be able to trust God as I feel alot of times he does things unnecessaryly hard.I don't see the point to alot of the turbulance I go through .I know some things are off my own mess ups..I want to be able to trust him and believe he is doing whats best and at least get wisdom to be able to see the purpose of where I am now.


----------



## divya

Unspoken request.


----------



## noemi

I need prayer today.  I am facing an uphill battle and I need to be uplifted in my time of need.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

I already posted this statement in another thread as I forgot this thread was here. 

"I won't go into detail but if any of you ladies can keep me in your prayers, I'd greatly appreciate it." Also if you all can keep one of my coworkers in your prayers as she and her family are also going through a rough time. God Bless!!!


----------



## diadall

In need of prayer. I've never hurt like this.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Bb92

I am in a situation/crisis where I cannot pay for college. I graduated this past June, and I got into three great schools that I can't afford. I prayed/fasted/tithed/had faith in God to help me to pay for at least one of the schools, and here I am at the end of July without a clue as to how to pay. School starts up in 40 days, and I don't know what to do. I don't want to go to a 2 year school at all, I just want to be able to afford one of the schools that I got accepted into. Please pray that I will be able to pay for one of the schools that I got accepted into. (University of Hartford, Franklin Pierce University, College of St. Rose are the schools that I got accepted into.)


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Still praying for others that have posted here along with hoping you ladies can continue to keep me in your prayers. This is going to be a difficult journey.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Hi everyone,

My sister's best friend has been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She starts chemo next week and is stressed and trying to come to terms with loosing her hair and wearing a wig for 5 months.  Can you please lift her up in prayer and please pray for her family and friends that we give her all the support, strength, and love she needs.  Thank you!!

If anyone has gone through this and has tips or words of comfort that I can give her please PM me.  I haven't known what to say other than I love you and I'm here for you.


----------



## madamdot

Delete . . .


----------



## noemi

Please say a few prayers for me and my family tomorrow.  It is a very difficult day and we are hoping for a favorable outcome.  I am very worried and am very anxious and would appreciate any prayers and positive thoughts for tomorrow.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I normally ask for prayer for tangible things right now I need prayer for strength,the ability to keep my mind while going through,sexual purity in thought and in actions,wisdom and discipline.I also ask for protective covering over my new apartment I don't want foolishness to occur.


----------



## noemi

Today is such a bad day.  I need prayer.  I need a favorable outcome again.


----------



## crlsweetie912

noemi said:


> Today is such a bad day.  I need prayer.  I need a favorable outcome again.



noemi....did you get my pm?  Please call if you want to.....

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## BeautyPoint

Please pray for me. 

The past couple of weeks have been very trying for me financially. I am suppose to begin school in August but all kind of financial obstacles are coming at me that may prevent me from enrolling. If I do not enroll this semester, I'll have to wait Fall of next year to enroll. I do not qualify for any type of financial aid so I'm praying for a financial breakthrough so that I can enroll by the start date which is the 15th. I feel that since I've decided to start back school that all types of problems have been creeping up to discourage me (major car problems, major bills, etc.) for wanting to attend.

Also, I'm asking for prayers on finding a job with better pay, better environment and a wonderful boss.


----------



## madamdot

I still trust that He wont lead me astray.


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray for a very sweet lady I interacted with today. She has such a forgiving,wonderful spirit, and her faith is amazing. Please pray that she will find employment very soon and that God will continue to take care of her.


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray that I get a job in my desire industry. Human resources with the salary to match my knowledge, experience and skills. 

Also pray that God will continue to sustain me (as in keeping all bills paid, etc) while I yet wait). 

Thank you!


----------



## iCandyc

Ladies, Please pray for me. i'm goring through a real rough patch right now and I can use all the prayers I can get right now. Much appreciated!


----------



## Peanoot

Hello everyone, 

I'm not new to LHCF but I am newly subscribed! I found this thread and was elated to be able to find fellowship here. I have been looking at these requests and praying over them so I thought I'd also share one that is on my heart. 

My brother is a VERY talented individual who has a fairly debilitating speech problem. His stutters don't come out as broken words, instead the words don't come out at all and he feels as if he is locked in a cage 85% of the time. Because of this he does not go out and share his work (he is an artist), he does not network, and his anger stifled his creativity for over 2 years. He is finally getting back to art but his anger also pushed him away from the Bible, living a virtuous and Godly life, and the church. 

Please pray for him. For wisdom, strength, direction, motivation, healing, and peace. I believe being involved in the church community is extremely important but his relationship with God is much, much more important (I believe once he has repaired his relationship with God, then he will seek others who love God as well). It breaks my heart when I interact with him and can hear the anger in his voice, see the sadness in his eyes, and the defeat in his countenance. He cannot see how many people admire him, and keeps himself closed off from all but 3 people (including our mom and me). I have seen him blossom, flourish, shine, and touch lives so this dark, angry, bitter, and broken man is not the brother that once loved God and lived to serve him. 

Thank you for reading this and your prayers. I will continue to read over new requests and share in lifting up your needs, thoughts, struggles, and praises! 

Pea


----------



## TeeMBL

Please pray for me, I'm not sure how much longer I can be as drained as I am.  I need God to move for me so badly, it just seems impossible.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Peanoot

I pray that your brother tongue is healed. 

I'm not sure where you are located, but there is a fluency speech program that I've heard great things about in VA. I believe the program is 2 weeks but it seems to have a very high success rate. God Bless.
http://fluentspeech.com/index.php


----------



## Renewed1

Everyone, please pray that God blesses me with a job in the corporate world with my desire pay, benefits and title. I'm in need of a job, my online gigs are good, but I need money and benefits.

Also, please pray that God continues to sustain me financially and provide income while I'm yet waiting for my career job.


----------



## blazingthru

please pray for me, i completed one part of the interview now its testing. After that I hopefully, will have part 3 there are so many steps to getting a job now.


----------



## TraciChanel

MarriageMaterial and blazingthru I said a prayer for both of you as I read your posts. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. God bless...


----------



## sharentu

i have a silence request for prayer. i am sincerely asking you all to pray for me.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

prayer for me and my family


----------



## Renewed1

I prayed for all of you ladies above me. God will show up in your individual lives.


----------



## Renewed1

please pray that God continues to sustain me financially and provide income while I'm yet waiting for my career job. 

My rent is due today and I don't know how I'm going to pay for it. I'm sitting here scared, tearful and worried about tomorrow....TODAY!!


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> please pray that God continues to sustain me financially and provide income while I'm yet waiting for my career job.
> 
> My rent is due today and I don't know how I'm going to pay for it. I'm sitting here scared, tearful and worried about tomorrow....TODAY!!



  Awwww, Precious MarriageMaterial... 

Today's your 'Birth' day.   

Little Angel, it's the 'Birth' of new beginnings for you; the 'Birth' of new provision, the 'Birth' of new peace which surpasses all understanding.  

Father God, we don't know how you're going to do it, but we trust and we know that you will do it.   You are doing a special thing, a new thing, undoing the former things, for this precious child of yours.   

Father her rent is due, not past due... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sosa

I need prayers for strength to complete these final steps towards getting my degree. After 4.5 yrs of hard work and God's favor on my life, I am now in desperate need of a final boost to finish the race. I feel overwhelmed and stressed with my upcoming final exam, presentation and dissertation (that's due tomorrow).
Please pray with me that I will do an excellent job and impress my supervisory committee members so that I can be awarded this PhD.

Thank you and God bless!

Sent from my DROID Pro using DROID Pro


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray for the mother of someone I grew up with. She is going through her second fight with cancer, and this time it doesn't look too good. This woman is a creative, fearless, God-fearing person. May God have his way, and provide comfort to her family and friends.


----------



## seraphim712

This is a confession I find very very hard to bring up here but if I don't say anything and continue to let it dwell inside me, the pain intensifies and I don't know what I'll do with myself...

If it's ok; I'm in desperate need of prayer to break a soul tie I unknowingly initiated when I was sixteen years old. What started out as a girl crush turned into an unhealthy 'love' obsession with my....youth minister who was 20 years old when this started ....I know it sounds insane, taboo and even blasphemous right? But it happened and I can't seem to rid myself of it no matter what help I try to seek out. I've harbored these feelings for him for a long time and to make matters worse, the feelings intensified when I found out he was got married earlier this year.  

So in a rash, and stupidly emotional outburst, I found a way to get into contact with him and confessed my 'love' for him in an email. 
I don't want to post a novel on here but the entire ordeal has left me sad,tired, drained, humiliated,paranoid and miserable. On top of that my self esteem has taken a nose dive for the worse. I don't know if should explain everything from beginning to end in another thread, but it comes to the conclusion that I seriously need help...I don't know what's wrong with me...


*ITA*: I forgot to mention this earlier as I was tired when I posted this (so sorry!)  I'm in a relationship with someone else and I've been with him for six years, going on seven tomorrow. Another reason I want this current soul tie to be severed so I can strengthen the one I have in this relationship.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Please pray for me concerning finding my accountability partner. I have been trying to walk out some pretty heavy stuff and I really feel like I need someone to talk to and help me process through some things. I'm so afraid of trusting people though. Also in learning to trust God completely. 

Thank you.


----------



## kaytorry

Please pray that I pass all of my final exams that I have recently completed so that I can become independent, and provide a good example for my family.


----------



## mymane

Coming out of lurk mode to ask that you all keep me in your prayers as I transition into a new stage of life. I have so many decisions/choices to make, and I don't know where to start.I want to trust in God wholeheartedly, but I keep getting in His way. Thanks for your time


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am asking for you all keep my husband in your prayers. He has had a hard few months with health issues. We need prayer about his current diagnosis. The Lord has been so good to us we have had so many road blocks and he has lifted us over. This has been an constant nine months of serious medical issues. I am trusting in the Lord. We are worried about our teenagers and how they are handling this. I am worried about my husband who has been so strong seems a little shaken. He has had cancer, it is in remission due to a bone marrow transplant earlier this year. He has been hospitlized on and off for one month increments due to infections because of meds that suppress his immune system. It seems everytime we make progress we get negative news a few days later. I feel dizzy it is almost too much. I just keep praying for strength and healing. PLease pray for my husband.


----------



## makeupgirl

Please keep me in prayer when I face people that bring out the worse in me and try to get me to yield to the flesh.  I did it today when talking to an old adversary of mine and we just bring out the absolute worse in each other. It was wrong that I played into the foolishness and I just pray that I will yield to the Holy Spirit and not grieve him whenever I'm in the presence of these people.  I also pray for their salvation and that God will continue to bless them.


----------



## Shimmie

makeupgirl said:


> Please keep me in prayer when I face people that bring out the worse in me and try to get me to yield to the flesh.  I did it today when talking to an old adversary of mine and we just bring out the absolute worse in each other. It was wrong that I played into the foolishness and I just pray that I will yield to the Holy Spirit and not grieve him whenever I'm in the presence of these people.  I also pray for their salvation and that God will continue to bless them.



makeupgirl

Love, don't be concerned about the adversaries of the flesh, neither be dismayed nor concerned by what they think of your or what they say or do.

How can this be so?   Easy, Love.  It's Easy.   For God shall keep you in 'Perfect Peace' for your heart and your mind is stayed upon HIM and not the opposition.   

You are not the person you 'fear' that you are.  You are indeed a daughter of God with a heart like His, full of love and honour.   Walk in this, for it's who you are, for always.  

If you should fall, Jesus has promised to 'carry' you, when the struggle becomes hardest.    You're more than 'okay' with Him, you really are.  And you are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you, through this and every challenge this life presents.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I have a few prayer requests. 

First I ask that you will pray that God will reveal the true spirit behind some things that were said and done yesterday. People often try to pretend that they mean well or have no ill intentions but I question what happened. I don't feel it was done in a genuine spirit. 

I also ask for prayer for my friend who is still having a hard time finding a job and is struggling with what looks to be alopecia. 

Finally I ask for prayer for my cousin: that she will be accepted into the dental hygiene program.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hello,

PLease add me to your prayer request tonight.


Please Pray that I get accepted to Harvard and that I obtain 3 excellent references.

Pray that I obtain a permanent full time postion at the Canadian consulate in Boston. May that position be similar to the one that I have now, similar tasks that I enjoy.

Pray that in 2012, god unites me and the man of my life .

Pray for the health of my family and I . Pray for my nephews and pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to have a conversation and behave like any regular child his age.

Please dont forget to pray for all LHCf members.



BHD


----------



## makeupgirl

Shimmie said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> Love, don't be concerned about the adversaries of the flesh, neither be dismayed nor concerned by what they think of your or what they say or do.
> 
> How can this be so? Easy, Love. It's Easy. For God shall keep you in 'Perfect Peace' for your heart and your mind is stayed upon HIM and not the opposition.
> 
> You are not the person you 'fear' that you are. You are indeed a daughter of God with a heart like His, full of love and honour. Walk in this, for it's who you are, for always.
> 
> If you should fall, Jesus has promised to 'carry' you, when the struggle becomes hardest. You're more than 'okay' with Him, you really are. And you are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you, through this and every challenge this life presents.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


 
Thank you Ms. Shimmie!


----------



## MissPee

Looking forward to Tuesday's prayer line. My prayer request:
1. My daughter's healing n her focus on her life n career. That will be one of my prayer requests until I see the manifestation of it. 
2. That the Lord gives me guidance n direction into my purpose n destiny. 
I'm praying n consecrating to hear
from God but yet feel disconnected

3. I pray that every prayer request on this board is answered n that God ministers, heals n set free his people. 
In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Peanoot

thank you so much! 

he actually went to that program in VA. i told him it would take time and practice but he was very disappointed when he was not cured upon returning home. i think he hoped i would be wrong. 

please continue to pray! his demeanor is getting better and i believe it's because of your prayers!!


----------



## xquisitduchess

Ladies,
         Can you please pray for me. This has been a very tough semester. i took to many classes at once because i was trying to graduate early, and it all backfired because i could not handle it. i am exhausted and stressed out. The classes i have are demanding and no matter how much studying i am doing..... it does not seem like it is  enough because i am  spreading my time between 7 classes. Help me pray that all my efforts will not be in vain. i have my finals next week.1) Pray for me so that i can pass each of my finals and i get exactly the grades i need  to pass the class. 2) That i do not lose my schorlarship due to my grades from this semester. 3) Good health and stamina, to get me through the one week left. i have being so tired lately no matter how much i sleep i keep waking up tired and stressed.


----------



## Bb92

Hi,
God has given me the opportunity to play basketball on the same team with a scout who coaches for a great school (it's a womens league). I pray that God will place into her heart to recruit me to play at her school with a scholarship next season, of course if its in Gods will. (there is no way I can pay out of pocket).


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for Sheilah, whose baby was born but she's now in a coma.  Pray that she comes out and is healed.  Also pray for her family enduring this stressful time. Thank you.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hello,

PLease add me to your prayer request tonight.


Please Pray that I get accepted to Harvard and that I obtain 3 excellent references.

Pray that I obtain a permanent full time postion at the Canadian consulate in Boston. May that position be similar to the one that I have now, similar tasks that I enjoy.

Pray that in 2012, god unites me and the man of my life .

Pray for the health of my family and I . Pray for my nephews and pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to have a conversation and behave like any regular child his age.

Please dont forget to pray for all LHCf members.



BHD


----------



## Elnahna

Hi All, 
I just read about a lady in Texas shot her two kids and killed herself in a welfare office. The children are in critical condition. *Please Pray for Them.*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=586133


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Please pray for my family.  My dearly loved uncle was killed earlier today. we're all devastated.  And my cousins in particular.  they've lost both parents to tragic circumstances.  They lost their mom 20 years ago in a terrible car accident.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Sorry to hear about your uncle I am praying for you and the family...that the Lord will comfort your aching hearts and strengthen you all during this time...





nathansgirl1908 said:


> Please pray for my family.  My dearly loved uncle was killed earlier today. we're all devastated.  And my cousins in particular.  they've lost both parents to tragic circumstances.  They lost their mom 20 years ago in a terrible car accident.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

All I ask for in prayer is that my new mentee/baby bro will do well tomorrow on his interview and he is able to start school in Jan.

I also hope that the vision of having a young adult workshop on life skills comes fluidly and flows well as this is something important to the black community.I hope it can branch into something big.


----------



## Lucia

I'm keeping you all in my prayers...
I humbly ask for prayer in a few areas: 
I ask that you pray for me to be reunited/reconciled with my soulmate and that for us to be free obstacles and misunderstandings, haters  
I ask for prayer so that he can get into a good residency program in the same city we will live
I ask that my financial endeavor resolves quickly and successfully.
I ask for us the clarity courage faith so we can commit to each other in Gods presence.


----------



## Laela

nathansgirl1908... so sorry to hear about your uncle.  May God comfort your entire family, especially you.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle I am praying for you and the family...that the Lord will comfort your aching hearts and strengthen you all during this time...


 


Laela said:


> @nathansgirl1908... so sorry to hear about your uncle.  May God comfort your entire family, especially you.


 

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Please pray for my family.  My dearly loved uncle was killed earlier today. we're all devastated.  And my cousins in particular.  they've lost both parents to tragic circumstances.  They lost their mom 20 years ago in a terrible car accident.



nathansgirl1908, I'm so sorry to hear about your Uncle.   

I have you in my prayers, I promise; for you and your Uncle's children and family.   God bless you and bring peace and comfort to your hearts.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

xquisitduchess said:


> Ladies,
> Can you please pray for me. This has been a very tough semester. i took to many classes at once because i was trying to graduate early, and it all backfired because i could not handle it. i am exhausted and stressed out. The classes i have are demanding and no matter how much studying i am doing..... it does not seem like it is  enough because i am  spreading my time between 7 classes. Help me pray that all my efforts will not be in vain. i have my finals next week.1) Pray for me so that i can pass each of my finals and i get exactly the grades i need  to pass the class. 2) That i do not lose my schorlarship due to my grades from this semester. 3) Good health and stamina, to get me through the one week left. i have being so tired lately no matter how much i sleep i keep waking up tired and stressed.



Praying for you xquisitduchess...  

Rest, precious one... just rest.   God is giving you His best.


----------



## cartelise

Please pray for me. I was demoted and my hours were cut. I've come into a little financial rut.


----------



## makeupgirl

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Please pray for my family.  My dearly loved uncle was killed earlier today. we're all devastated.  And my cousins in particular.  they've lost both parents to tragic circumstances.  They lost their mom 20 years ago in a terrible car accident.



I'm sorry for your loss. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## makeupgirl

Please pray that I will continue to find comfort in Christ in my recovery from gallbladder surgery and that I don't have any complications that will hinder the recovery process. I Also pray to conquer the sugar urge whenever it may strike, especially since my body has to go through changes to adjust to not having the gallbladder. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

makeupgirl said:


> Please pray that I will continue to find comfort in Christ in my recovery from gallbladder surgery and that I don't have any complications that will hinder the recovery process. I Also pray to conquer the sugar urge whenever it may strike, especially since my body has to go through changes to adjust to not having the gallbladder.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Oh Sweetie....  

This is why you were away from the forum for a while?    Baby, we are indeed praying for you with our hearts, not just words or vain repetitions.   

If I missed any post of yours which shared about your surgery prior, I ask your forgiveness.    Please 'stay' with us as you 'heal'.    We love you, makeupgirl, and we support you and agree with every desire of your prayers, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

cartelise said:


> Please pray for me. I was demoted and my hours were cut. I've come into a little financial rut.



   Hi Angel... God has a better 'increase' for you.   Look forward to it and look forward to being surrounded even more by the love of God that He indeed has for you.   

You are going to be okay... that's His promise.


----------



## Guitarhero

Praying for an immediate need we have that G-d provides.  Also praying for a mother of 3 who is making bad choices.  Also praying for the guy who has terminal illness.  Pray for their protection from the irate father and that unapproved relationships are ended.  But I don't want to see them homeless and struggling either.  This is repeating the same problems over and over again.  I am hurt in my heart by hearing her struggles.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Ladies,

PLEASE pray for a victory/favor for me in the courtroom. I have been battling in court with a university for 2 yrs now and SO MUCH is dependent on the judge's decision. This is my LAST appeal. My hearing is scheduled for 9:00(central time) Thursday 12/15. I just want to go back to school and finish what I started.

Also, please pray for my uncle. He went to the hospital for shortness of breath and he is now in heart failure and respiratory failure and on a ventilator. He is scheduled to have a tracheostomy tomorrow. The doctors feel that the trache will be permanent. 

TIA...


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.

Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids.

Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.

Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have wonderful and healthy kids.Pray that in 2012, god unites me and the man of my life .

Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .

Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.
Pray that I obtain a permanent full time position at the Canadian consulate in Boston. May that position be similar to the one that I have now, similar tasks that I enjoy.

Pray that I can pay my income tax and pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.

I know this sounds weird but pray that I also get a good male friend. I want to have a male perspective on things and it would be nice to a male friend to confide in.


----------



## cartelise

Please pray that I ace my job interview tomorrow or get a FT position soon. 

Please pray that I my child custody case goes smoothly.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## nyreeroberts1

Hey Ladies, this is my first post on this part of the forum, but I'm sure it won't be my last. I really need prayer from liked minded individuals right now, I applied for several positions with a company today and I'm just asking that God's will be done. Of course I want to get hired, but sometimes God has a different plan for your life Be blessed and pray for me as I seek employment....sooner than later


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for Mr. V who is stuck in Vietnam for another week.  He called home about having chest pains for days and that he's got some kind of blockage but he's afraid to get treatment there.  The family is very worried about him.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> Please pray for Mr. V who is stuck in Vietnam for another week.  He called home about having chest pains for days and that he's got some kind of blockage but he's afraid to get treatment there.  The family is very worried about him.



In Jesus' Name, Father thank you for clearing whatever blockage which may be in this dear man's circulatory system.   Please heal him from all stress and fear and from every sickness and disease which has tried to attack his body.    

Thank you Father God, for keeping him safe and well and whole and close to you; please bring him home soon and safely, giving peace to him and his family, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lucia

Uplifting song 
Hallelujah by Heather Williams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42k-KLoNnfQ&feature=related


----------



## DaiseeDay

Please just pray for me. I feel like I shouldn't get out of bed in the morning. I'm just so weary and heartbroken


----------



## Shimmie

DaiseeDay said:


> Please just pray for me. I feel like I shouldn't get out of bed in the morning. I'm just so weary and heartbroken



DaiseeDay ...  

Dearest Father, we thank you today for the life and joy of our sister, 'DaiseeDay'.   We surround  her with loving prayers and comfort knowing that you have heard each and every word of her cries.   

Dearest Father, we thank you for healing her broken heart, mending the areas which have been bruised.  We thank you that her heart has not been shattered and that in the shortness of time, she will be and feel brand new. 

Please give Daisee rest.  Rest her heart, her soul,  her body, her mind.  Allow her to feel new life and in you, new life abides and truly you abide in Daisee in the fullness of her entire being.   

As you ease the pain, please remove all shame.  You are the 'Lifter' of her head, and for whatever has occurred, she has been forgiven and upon her you have placed no blame.   You find no fault in her; only love and beauty of your daughter who will always be deep in your heart.  

Thank Father for hearing our prayers.  In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen.


----------



## DaiseeDay

Thank you Shimmie!


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for Zoran Bosovic, age 40, and his family in Chicago. He's been missing with no leads for 2 weeks now.  There is NO NEWS on his whereabouts, not a trace.  He has a wife and 3 children.  Was last seen at work mid Jan.   We do fear he is dead.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> Please pray for Zoran Bosovic, age 40, and his family in Chicago. He's been missing with no leads for 2 weeks now.  There is NO NEWS on his whereabouts, not a trace.  He has a wife and 3 children.  Was last seen at work mid Jan.   We do fear he is dead.



Most definitely praying for this dear man's life and safe return home and for the peace of his family.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

Shimmie

They murdered him!  A prominent business man with family and a mother.  They killed him over a damned laptop and threw his body in a dumpster.  How's that for life on earth.  I'm so angry over this.  Please hold his family in your hearts and pray for the repentance of the culprits.


----------



## Laela

Oh, nooo....  I'm sorry to hear that..  

I pray God comforts his family, esp the little ones! Yes, prayer for the culprits. Lord have mercy.


----------



## TraciChanel

Guitarhero said:
			
		

> Shimmie
> 
> They murdered him!  A prominent business man with family and a mother.  They killed him over a damned laptop and threw his body in a dumpster.  How's that for life on earth.  I'm so angry over this.  Please hold his family in your hearts and pray for the repentance of the culprits.



I'm so sorry to hear that Guitarhero. We prayed for him and his family last night on the prayer line. I'll definitely keep his family in my prayers. This is such a sad situation.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

when senseless things like this happens it hurts to hear and you hurt for the family ..I will remember then in prayer


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> Shimmie
> 
> They murdered him!  A prominent business man with family and a mother.  They killed him over a damned laptop and threw his body in a dumpster.  How's that for life on earth.  I'm so angry over this.  Please hold his family in your hearts and pray for the repentance of the culprits.



Ohhhhh no....    I'm very sad about this.  And I totally affirm your feelings.  I feel sad and angry about this as well.  Over a simple laptop ?   Senseless killing has to be punished.  

We will definitely hold his family in prayer and that the culprits, all involved will not be able to get away with this.   

My prayers are with you too, Guitar, you have such a loving heart, I can only imagine how much this hurts you.


----------



## Guitarhero

Thank you guys.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> Thank you guys.



We're always here for you, Love.  Always.     We still have you and your family in our hearts and prayers.   Praying that all is well with your son and the challenges you've shared.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Ms Red

Heavenly Father, I bow in worship and praise before you. I cover myself with the blood of Jesus Christ and claim the protection of the blood for my family, my finances, my home, my spirit, soul and body. I surrender myself completely in every area of my life to you. I address myself only to the True and living God, who has all power, and control over everything. Satan, I command you and all your demon forces of darkness, in the name of Jesus Christ to leave my presence. I bring the blood of Jesus Christ between the devil and my family, my home, my finances, my spirit, soul and body.

I declare, therefore, that Satan and his wicked spirits are subject to me in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ. Furthermore, in my own life today, I destroy and tear down all the strongholds of Satan and smash the plans of Satan that have been formed against me and my family. I tear down the strongholds of the devil against my mind, and I surrender my mind to you, blessed Holy Spirit. I affirm Heavenly Father, that you have not given me the Spirit of fear but of power and of love and of a sound mind (2 Tim. 1:7). Therefore, I resist the spirit of fear in the name of Jesus the Son of the living God, and I refuse to doubt, refuse to worry, because I have authority (power) over all the power of the enemy, and nothing by any means shall hurt me (Luke 10:19). I claim complete and absolute victory over the forces of darkness in the name of Jesus and I bind the devil and command him to loose my peace, joy, prosperity and every member of my family for the glory of God and by faith I call it done.

I break and smash the strongholds of Satan formed against my emotions today and give my emotions to you Lord Jesus. I destroy the strongholds of Satan against my body today. I give my body to you Lord Jesus realizing that I am the temple of the Holy Spirit (1 Cor. 3:16, 1 Cor. 6:19-20). Again, I cover myself with the blood of the Lord Jesus Christ and pray that the Holy Ghost would bring all the work of the Crucifixion, all the work of the Resurrection, all the work of the Ascension of the Lord Jesus Christ into my life. I surrender my life and possession to you. I refuse to fear, worry or to be discouraged in the Name of Jesus. I will not hate, envy or show any type of bitterness toward my brothers, sisters or enemies, but still will love them with the love of God shed aboard in my heart by the Holy Ghost.

Open my eyes and show me the areas of my life that does not please you and give me the strength, grace and wisdom to remove any sin or weight that would prevent our close fellowship. Work in me to cleanse me from all ground that would give the devil a foothold against me. I claim in every way the victory of the Cross over all satanic forces in my life. I pray in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ with Thanksgiving and I welcome all the ministry of the Holy Spirit.

AMEN


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

can we remember the houston and brown families particularly Bobbi Kristina loosing a mom is tragic enough even moreso under these circumstances


----------



## Elnahna

Please pray for my nephew and my sister. Some months ago my nephew,17yr old, left my sisters house and started living in the park, that's directly across the street. He refused to return home. We later learned that he began hanging out with the gang and last night he was arrested. He was found with a gun and being held as an adult. I don't know what  has happen in my sister's home that lead to this. She has made herself sick worrying.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> Please pray for my nephew and my sister. Some months ago my nephew,17yr old, left my sisters house and started living in the park, that's directly across the street. He refused to return home. We later learned that he began hanging out with the gang and last night he was arrested. He was found with a gun and being held as an adult. I don't know what  has happen in my sister's home that lead to this. She has made herself sick worrying.



O' Dear... we need God's direction on this ASAP !


Maybe he lived in the park to protect his mother....  ?????


----------



## loolalooh

Prayer of protection for President Obama and his family.  Prayer against attacks like the one plotted this week.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My only prayer concern is for those in self created and Godly ordained positions of power.I hope those who are in self created positions are removed and those who are placed in the roles by God will stay on point and not lose focus and not become stupid like so many in society are becoming. I also pray for the prayer team here,that they will not lose sight of the goal and will speak not eloquent or formal but really speak what is really needed to be said plain and clear so that the masses can be effected.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

...............



GoddessMaker said:


> My only prayer concern is for those in self created and Godly ordained positions of power.I hope those who are in self created positions are removed and those who are placed in the roles by God will stay on point and not lose focus and not become stupid like so many in society are becoming. *I also pray for the prayer team here,that they will not lose sight of the goal and will speak not eloquent or formal but really speak what is really needed to be said plain and clear so that the masses can be effected*.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> My only prayer concern is for those in self created and Godly ordained positions of power.I hope those who are in self created positions are removed and those who are placed in the roles by God will stay on point and not lose focus and not become stupid like so many in society are becoming.
> 
> I also pray for the prayer team here,that they will not lose sight of the goal and will
> *
> speak not eloquent or formal* but really speak what is really needed to be said plain and clear so that the masses can be effected.



GoddessMaker ...

Please clarify this... it is important to know what is on your heart.


----------



## strenght81

I need peace of mind. I feel so overwhelmed with school right now. I can't seem to absorb any information and become frustrated when I can't concentrate. I need prayer to ease my mind and the strength to do everything needed to get all A's and graduate by summer 2012. Please pray for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Shimmie said:


> @GoddessMaker ...
> 
> Please clarify this... it is important to know what is on your heart.




What I mean or what is on my heart I find at times we get caught up in formality of praying.We never know who is on the line and I hope that anyone who hears you wonderful ladies pray will be able to understand and be able to be touched by those words..I want others to be inspired and know they can pray too bc when I read wordy prayers not you ladies but some I have seen it would make a babe in Christ run..or feel I can't pray.


----------



## Shimmie

strenght81 said:


> I need peace of mind. I feel so overwhelmed with school right now. I can't seem to absorb any information and become frustrated when I can't concentrate. I need prayer to ease my mind and the strength to do everything needed to get all A's and graduate by summer 2012. Please pray for me. Thank you in advance!



strength81...

There's only 'one' you.  Just one; and none other.   

Don't be afraid to lay it all down and allow God to show you which ones to pick up and which ones to let go.    God will take care and He will 'perfect' all that concerns you.   

In Psalm 138:7-8... 

_ Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me:
thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies,
and thy right hand shall save me.

The LORD will perfect that which concerneth me:
thy mercy, O LORD, endureth for ever:
forsake not the works of thine own hands.   _ 

You cannot fail.  :Rose:


----------



## strenght81

Shimmie said:


> strength81...
> 
> There's only 'one' you.  Just one; and none other.
> 
> Don't be afraid to lay it all down and allow God to show you which ones to pick up and which ones to let go.    God will take care and He will 'perfect' all that concerns you.
> 
> In Psalm 138:7-8...
> 
> _ Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me:
> thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies,
> and thy right hand shall save me.
> 
> The LORD will perfect that which concerneth me:
> thy mercy, O LORD, endureth for ever:
> forsake not the works of thine own hands.   _
> 
> You cannot fail.  :Rose:



Thank you for your prayer, I truly appreciate it! Thanks to anyone who has prayed for me.

After a few hours of sleep and good rest I was able to refocus and manage to complete two assignments..God is good! Thank you lord for guiding me. I will not worry, I will continue to trust you because you are always there when I call on you, although I tend to forget sometimes. Thank you father!


----------



## Shimmie

strenght81 said:


> Thank you for your prayer, I truly appreciate it! Thanks to anyone who has prayed for me.
> 
> After a few hours of sleep and good rest I was able to refocus and manage to complete two assignments..God is good! Thank you lord for guiding me. I will not worry, I will continue to trust you because you are always there when I call on you, although I tend to forget sometimes. Thank you father!



To God be the Glory....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I believe that the prayer line was born out of the *need *for prayer, it wasn’t just another great idea, these are serious times that we live in and prayer is what will bring us through…

I’m sure you know that we start with prayer and end with prayer…after Shimmie prays and shares, there is always laughter, (I can’t imagine anyone feeling that the prayer line is formal or that they can't contribute when prayer is simply talking to God), and then the prayer line is pretty much opened to everyone and anyone who may have a new prayer request or someone who simply wants to share, it’s not exclusive to any one particular person and we all speak and pray freely and clearly by the Holy Spirit so nothing is misunderstood… 

On several occasions both written and verbal invitations were put forth to anyone who had special needs that they didn’t want to discuss openly those persons were invited to pm the prayer leaders and they were assured that any information given would be discreet, this further speaks to the heart of the leaders who do everything to make the callers feel comfortable, welcomed and that they are truly concerned for everyone. 

I am grateful to God for the prayer line, its leaders (@TraciChanel, @Health&hair28 and @Shimmie)  who spend much time preparing for the calls in prayer and in study of scripture and I'm also thankful for the faithful weekly callers, I’ve read the testimonies and I know that God is at work …

I am prayerful that many more persons will join the prayer line and recognize the value of prayer, it's detrimental to our relationship with Father and keeps us strengthened and encouraged while we are fellowshipping with each other, (there is power in Agreement)... 

I've heard you pray powerfully and look forward to hearing you pray again for the young people, I know that they are close to your heart...

Finally I encourage you to pray for the prayer line that we never loose sight of who it's really about, that we always have heaven in our view and want to do what pleases God, after all it is not about us... 






GoddessMaker said:


> What I mean or what is on my heart I find at times we get caught up in formality of praying.We never know who is on the line and I hope that anyone who hears you wonderful ladies pray will be able to understand and be able to be touched by those words..I want others to be inspired and know they can pray too bc when I read wordy prayers not you ladies but some I have seen it would make a babe in Christ run..or feel I can't pray.


----------



## Shimmie

Whosoever will, come freely and drink from the Fountain of Life...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I believe that the prayer line was born out of the *need *for prayer, it wasn’t just another great idea, these are serious times that we live in and prayer is what will bring us through…
> 
> I’m sure you know that we start with prayer and end with prayer…after Shimmie prays and shares, there is always laughter, (I can’t imagine anyone feeling that the prayer line is formal or that they can't contribute when prayer is simply talking to God), and then the prayer line is pretty much opened to everyone and anyone who may have a new prayer request or someone who simply wants to share, it’s not exclusive to any one particular person and we all speak and pray freely and clearly by the Holy Spirit so nothing is misunderstood…
> 
> On several occasions both written and verbal invitations were put forth to anyone who had special needs that they didn’t want to discuss openly those persons were invited to pm the prayer leaders and they were assured that any information given would be discreet, this further speaks to the heart of the leaders who do everything to make the callers feel comfortable, welcomed and that they are truly concerned for everyone.
> 
> I am grateful to God for the prayer line, its leaders (@TraciChanel, @Health&hair28 and @Shimmie)  who spend much time preparing for the calls in prayer and in study of scripture and I'm also thankful for the faithful weekly callers, I’ve read the testimonies and I know that God is at work …
> 
> I am prayerful that many more persons will join the prayer line and recognize the value of prayer, it's detrimental to our relationship with Father and keeps us strengthened and encouraged while we are fellowshipping with each other, (there is power in Agreement)...
> 
> I've heard you pray powerfully and look forward to hearing you pray again for the young people, I know that they are close to your heart...
> 
> Finally I encourage you to pray for the prayer line that we never loose sight of who it's really about, that we always have heaven in our view and want to do what pleases God, after all it is not about us...



Amen.....amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Whosoever will, come freely and drink from the Fountain of Life...


I love, love, love your gif!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love, love, love your gif!!!



Thank you.  It's a message from the heart of God...

"All are welcome"  None refused, no matter what was done, no matter what was said, just come.  God loves you and He holds nothing against you...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thank you.  It's a message from the heart of God...
> 
> "All are welcome"  None refused, no matter what was done, no matter what was said, just come.  God loves you and He holds nothing against you...


Love it......


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hi Ladies,

I'm still dealing with my school situation.  I will be sending out a letter to several people/groups this week.  Please pray that the Lord gives me the right words for this and that it reaches all those that it should reach.  Pray that God softens the hearts of the recipients of this letter and that I will receive favor with God and man.


----------



## flowinlocks

Post deleted....


----------



## blaqueskimo

Prayers sent to you Tierra! You are not in this battle alone!


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm still dealing with my school situation.  I will be sending out a letter to several people/groups this week.  Please pray that the Lord gives me the right words for this and that it reaches all those that it should reach.  Pray that God softens the hearts of the recipients of this letter and that I will receive favor with God and man.



And Jesus said unto the 'Mountain'... *"Be thou removed and cast into the sea..."*

In faith and heart believing, we speak to this mountain which has been 'here' long enough, be thou removed and cast into the sea.   Just move out of the way, in the Name of Jesus.   

Lord we thank you for being the 'Ultimate Mountain Mover' in the life and in this situation and that your power will move as such that it is called, "_It 'FLOWS' Naturally"_... in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Elnahna

Shimmie said:


> O' Dear... we need God's direction on this ASAP !
> 
> 
> Maybe he lived in the park to protect his mother....  ?????



@ Shimmie, I'm sorry I didn't see what you wrote before.  You know he did visit one day and when his mom & dad were talking to him, he alluded something like that, more like it slipped out. He wouldn't talk about it at all then and he still won't talk.


----------



## Rufigirl

i need prayer, i am a widow for five years i have been faithful and waiting on God all along, praying for a well paying Job to be able to make sure my kids are well care for- do not get me wrong God provides through my brothers at the moment but i want to be able to be that person who can afford to buy my kids nice to have also not only able to pay for the musts.
i am aslo praying for a relationship been doing so for the past two years  but now i lost hope, i met someone whom i do not love but enjoy sex with he is a widower ( to get an idea  - i call him we meet we bonk i go home as is nothng has happened, if i do not feel like sex i do not answer his calls), i am christian who know this is wrong i have toi stop. i need to come clean with the poor guy and i need strength to confess to him and ask for forgiveness


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I'm just so confused as to what God wants me to do with my life. I keep praying and letting him know that I just want to do what he has in mind for me. I just don't know what that is. Sometimes I feel like I don't have any special purpose, I just feel so pointless at times. I want so bad to make God happy with me because I know I would then be happy with myself. I just don't know what to do at all anymore and it's weighing down so heavy on me. I uses to be so motivated now, not so much. Please pray for me, I know prayer works that's why I just can not give up.


----------



## CelineB

Rufigirl
I know it is very hard to be caring for your children by yourself. Trust in the Lord, ask for strenght to overcome any situations. 
My mom was a widow at the age of 34 with 10 children in Africa. she did not hold a job but raised us through the help of God through the church. She only focused on reaising her children. We are now all established lawyer, doctor, priest, accountant... and all over the globe.
God has blessed her more than she could have dreamed. 
Please focus on your children and keep your eyes on Jesus. Please ask God to give you the strenght to turn away from fornication. I know it is hard but only He can help you. 

Philippians 4:13" I can do all things through him who strengthens me" 

Huggs.


----------



## Shimmie

Choisie said:


> Rufigirl
> I know it is very hard to be caring for your children by yourself. Trust in the Lord, ask for strenght to overcome any situations.
> My mom was a widow at the age of 34 with 10 children in Africa. she did not hold a job but raised us through the help of God through the church. She only focused on reaising her children. We are now all established lawyer, doctor, priest, accountant... and all over the globe.
> God has blessed her more than she could have dreamed.
> Please focus on your children and keep your eyes on Jesus. Please ask God to give you the strenght to turn away from fornication. I know it is hard but only He can help you.
> 
> Philippians 4:13" I can do all things through him who strengthens me"
> 
> Huggs.



Thank you for sharing such a 'tender and loving' message to her.  This is beautiful and I know that it is from your heart...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

wait on the Lord, he will answer you ...sometimes what he wants us to do is 'great' in his eye but not in ours, be open to his leading.. 




growinghealthyhair said:


> I'm just so confused as to what God wants me to do with my life. I keep praying and letting him know that I just want to do what he has in mind for me. I just don't know what that is. Sometimes I feel like I don't have any special purpose, I just feel so pointless at times. I want so bad to make God happy with me because I know I would then be happy with myself. I just don't know what to do at all anymore and it's weighing down so heavy on me. I uses to be so motivated now, not so much. Please pray for me, I know prayer works that's why I just can not give up.


----------



## CelineB

Hi Shimmie,

I am new here and was a lurker for years. This part of the forum made me subscribe
You have blessed me soo much with your loving heart.

You, all the ladies of God are filled with the holy spirit. Every morning I can't wait to be blessed with your prayers and wisdom. 

Thanks Shimmie, Leala, TracyChanel, Nice&wavy, Prudent, Iwanthealthyhair all the rest for the Word.


----------



## Laela

^^  to the Christian Forum, Choise! 

_The LORD make his face shine upon you, and be gracious unto you ... _


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

they got you too...lol, welcome !




Choisie said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I am new here and was a lurker for years. This part of the forum made me subscribe
> You have blessed me soo much with your loving heart.
> 
> You, all the ladies of God are filled with the holy spirit. Every morning I can't wait to be blessed with your prayers and wisdom.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie, Leala, TracyChanel, Nice&wavy, Prudent, Iwanthealthyhair all the rest for the Word.


----------



## TraciChanel

Choisie,  Welcome!! I'm looking forward to seeing more posts from you!!

God bless...



			
				Choisie said:
			
		

> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I am new here and was a lurker for years. This part of the forum made me subscribe
> You have blessed me soo much with your loving heart.
> 
> You, all the ladies of God are filled with the holy spirit. Every morning I can't wait to be blessed with your prayers and wisdom.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie, Leala, TracyChanel, Nice&wavy, Prudent, Iwanthealthyhair all the rest for the Word.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

Choisie said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I am new here and was a lurker for years. This part of the forum made me subscribe
> You have blessed me soo much with your loving heart.
> 
> You, all the ladies of God are filled with the holy spirit. Every morning I can't wait to be blessed with your prayers and wisdom.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie, Leala, TracyChanel, Nice&wavy, Prudent, Iwanthealthyhair all the rest for the Word.



:welcome3:     

From the post you shared above to comfort Rufigurl, you are the one with the healing of God's Word flowing to reach others.   Your post truly blessed me.  

Welcome into our hearts.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> wait on the Lord, he will answer you ...sometimes what he wants us to do is 'great' in his eye but not in ours, be open to his leading..



Iwanthealthyhair67

What do you mean? Sorry I'm a little slow today lol. I found something today that I loved and wanted I share.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

growinghealthyhair okay for an example say you want to be a preacher , but the Lord wants you to be an armour bearer one who aids the preacher and is behind the scenes, or you want to be a lawyer and the Lord gives you a job of a stenographer ...

One job seems more pretigious and the other not so much, but each role is equally important and vital to the other, there is 'greatness' in both roles... 


I'm happy that you've found something, please share




growinghealthyhair said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> What do you mean? Sorry I'm a little slow today lol. I found something today that I loved and wanted I share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139551
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loolalooh

Prayer request:

Please pray for my brother-in-law's father.  He had a heart attack some months ago followed by surgery.  Pray for him to regain full health.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanea87

growinghealthyhair said:


> What do you mean? Sorry I'm a little slow today lol. I found something today that I loved and wanted I share.
> View attachment 139551
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
growinghealthyhair, Do you have a link for that I want to pass this on?


----------



## metro_qt

I really could use a prayer.
I seem to be getting it from all angles of life right now.
My soul is hurting.


----------



## TraciChanel

metro_qt said:
			
		

> I really could use a prayer.
> I seem to be getting it from all angles of life right now.
> My soul is hurting.



Definitely praying for you metro_qt! We will also include you in our corporate prayer tomorrow. If you want to join us, it's Tuesdays 9:30p - 10p EST; and Thursdays 10p - 10:30p EST. (916) 233-2999. Access code: 523054#

God bless.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## metro_qt

TraciChanel said:


> Definitely praying for you metro_qt! We will also include you in our corporate prayer tomorrow. If you want to join us, it's Tuesdays 9:30p - 10p EST; and Thursdays 10p - 10:30p EST. (916) 233-2999. Access code: 523054#
> 
> God bless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i really appreciate this TraciChanel, and everyone else in this prayer thread.
Sometimes when you don't know where to turn, you must turn to God.


----------



## Shimmie

metro_qt said:


> I really could use a prayer.
> I seem to be getting it from all angles of life right now.
> My soul is hurting.



metro_qt ...    

From every angle, God's love prevails and within His love, you are there, sealed in His heart.


----------



## Laela

I'd posted this in the Wall of Prayer thread, but will post here as well: 

I ask that we agree in prayer for those who are caretakers for invalid or sick family members, that God's Grace keeps them empowered to smile when they want to cry; sing when they want to mourn; feel at peace when they want to give up, cave in or quit. The Mighty Hand of God is upon them today, to be strong for the weak..in spirit, mind and body. In Jesus' name, Amein!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I'd posted this in the Wall of Prayer thread, but will post here as well:
> 
> I ask that we agree in prayer for those who are caretakers for invalid or sick family members, that God's Grace keeps them empowered to smile when they want to cry; sing when they want to mourn; feel at peace when they want to give up, cave in or quit. The Mighty Hand of God is upon them today, to be strong for the weak..in spirit, mind and body. In Jesus' name, Amein!



    Praise God for you Laela and all of the wonderful Ladies here.. our 'Sisters' in Christ Jesus, our Lord...


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for my son.  He is hanging with a crowd and making decisions that could effect his life permanently......I don't even know what to do anymore.......


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Please pray for my son.  He is hanging with a crowd and making decisions that could effect his life permanently......I don't even know what to do anymore.......



In the Name of Jesus', we dedicate your son to the God the Father... in Jesus' Name.    God's word says that whatever we commit to Him, that He will keep it until the day of Jesus' Christ and that nothing can take it from out of His hands.  

We thank God for placing your son into his true and ordained Destiny, where he will flourish, develop and grow giving God all of the glory... that he cannot and will not be subject to the sins of the world;  We thank God that your son, will not be lead into temptations, that God is delivering your son from 'ALL' evil.   The Blood of Jesus has drawn a line that the enemy satan cannot cross over...satan cannot cross the Bloodline.      

In Jesus' Name, your son's steps are ordered of the Lord and no other way shall your son follow than the path that God has set him upon... in Jesus' Name.    

Father we give you the honour, the praise and the glory... for you Lord, do keep him, you watch him night and day, least any hurt it... your presence has the rule and the way, upon where this young man shall walk, giving honour with his life... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thank you Shimmie for your always on time prayer.  I just found it that my sister has breast cancer if you would add her to your prayer lists, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Thank you Shimmie for your always on time prayer.  I just found it that my sister has breast cancer if you would add her to your prayer lists, I would be most grateful.



Indeed, we will keep your sister in prayer... 

We just lift her up, for indeed she is a part of you whom we all love dearly in this forum.   There's never an ounce of strife or contention in you.  For the love of you, for the love of Jesus...for the love of your family, we lift you all in loving prayers, prayers of love which bear no expiration.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Shimmie

Thanks so much for praying for me guys. I didn't get the job. And I honestly don't know why. I felt like the interview went really well. I'm very qualified and I need a job so badly. I feel stupid because I withdrew from one class which would prevent me from working because I had prayed so much I just knew I would get it. It's just killing me that I can't work full time and go to school full time. I have to work because I can't let my son go without but school is even more important. I just don't know anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

growinghealthyhair said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thanks so much for praying for me guys. I didn't get the job. And I honestly don't know why. I felt like the interview went really well. I'm very qualified and I need a job so badly. I feel stupid because I withdrew from one class which would prevent me from working because I had prayed so much I just knew I would get it. It's just killing me that I can't work full time and go to school full time. I have to work because I can't let my son go without but school is even more important. I just don't know anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Angel, you never know what God is protecting you from.   If I could share with you all of the times, I didn't 'get' something that I felt I should have gotten.  

Years ago, I needed an apartment.   The one that I applied for was not only available, but appeared clean, it had been remodeled, newly painted and had all of the necessary appliances; and I knew that I qualified for it.  However, I received a call from the landlord stating that he was not able to rent it out to me.  Something else was odd... the money that I needed for a down payment was not accessible to me.  I couldn't get access to my funds.  

Later, I understood why.   *God was protecting me.*  He was protecting me from several things that I did not 'see' at the time.  All I could see was my need for an apartment.   The Lord showed me that the landlord was not a 'safe' person to be around; the neighborhood was also unsafe.  

I remember the Landlord asking me if I had a son and if he would be staying there with me and my daughter.   Of course my son would be 'visiting' and staying if he wanted to, afterall he was my son who was 18, at the time [strong and muscular]  and living with a friend of his.

Soooooooooooooo ! ! !  

*Ah Ha ! ! ! * The landlord had 'evil' intentions.  It was okay for just me and my daughter, but not okay for my son to be there with us. 

Well, not long after that, I was blessed in a better area, quite UE  and indeed in a safe environment.  

So!  Let's praise God for His loving protecton over you.  He will continue to provide for you and your son.  When I was in college full time, God took very good care of me and my 'babies'.   So for you...  He always will.   You're His daughter.


----------



## donna894

I just want to share my testimony and give thanks for the many prayers my family and I received while my mother was trying to sell her home.   There is a contract on the house now and this heavy financial weight is being lifted from her shoulders.  To God Be The Glory!!


----------



## Shimmie

donna894 said:


> I just want to share my testimony and give thanks for the many prayers my family and I received while my mother was trying to sell her home.   There is a contract on the house now and this heavy financial weight is being lifted from her shoulders.  To God Be The Glory!!



Preciious Donna, 'you're so faithful.   

Love and hugs to you and your "Mommie" and all of your family in Jesus' Name.


----------



## auparavant

Feeling like I'll wake up later and this will have been a nightmare. 

Please also pray for his new wife.  Her mother, father and aunt also died in the crash.  I am reminded to pray for the distress of others alongside  our own.  Also that the embassy gives approval for the burial in time.  


 I truly love you all.  No matter the opinions, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

------------


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Feeling like I'll wake up later and this will have been a nightmare.
> 
> Please also pray for his new wife.  Her mother, father and aunt also died in the crash.  I am reminded to pray for the distress of others alongside  our own.  Also that the embassy gives approval for the burial in time.
> 
> 
> I truly love you all.  No matter the opinions, I LOVE YOU.



At times like this, I wish that I knew your real name.  To say it makes my extensions of love more personal.  

There are no opinions when one of us is hurting.    What I can do is embrace you in love and in prayer and to honour your prayer requests for the loved ones of everyone in your family, praying for the pain to be eased by the tender love of God and those who surround you and love you, here and there. 

In Jesus' Name...


----------



## loveafterwar

I'm a new member but I'd like to request prayer. I've already petitioned God for his direction, clarity, and to find favor in me in the area of continuing to persue my BS and continuing to medical school in the future. I'll be the first of my immediate family to have a bachelors degree, and coming into this year I felt that this would be a good year for me, but I know that it will come to pass if God says.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ivyness

Please pray for me. That this veil of depression lifts. That i find a job that I will be happy doing and that pays well. That God blesses my family and keeps them safe. That the trial of the men who killed my father is not hindered in any way and that they go to jail for life. That the emotional and financial support I have received from FH Is returned to him tenfold.

And I really really want to go back to work, I think I am ready now.

Blessings.


----------



## Shimmie

loveafterwar said:


> I'm a new member but I'd like to request prayer. I've already petitioned God for his direction, clarity, and to find favor in me in the area of continuing to persue my BS and continuing to medical school in the future. I'll be the first of my immediate family to have a bachelors degree, and coming into this year I felt that this would be a good year for me, but I know that it will come to pass if God says.
> 
> Thanks in advance



:welcome3:  loveafterwar ...

We will definitely have you in prayer.   In Jesus' Name, look forward to the blessings of God to pour out upon you, for your gift will be brought forth and used to the glory of God our Father.     

Dear One, all of your needs shall be met and there shall be not one good thing withheld from you, which God has before ordained as yours.   In Jesus' Name, we give praise and honour unto God, for His love never leaves nor fails.    Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> Please pray for me. That this veil of depression lifts. That i find a job that I will be happy doing and that pays well. That God blesses my family and keeps them safe. That the trial of the men who killed my father is not hindered in any way and that they go to jail for life. That the emotional and financial support I have received from FH Is returned to him tenfold.
> 
> And I really really want to go back to work, I think I am ready now.
> 
> Blessings.



Hi ivyness... 

The veil of depression/oppression has been torn assunder.  The pressures upon your heart, have been lifted; the fears of the 'unknown', have been removed.   The cares of the 'present' are taken care of by God  our Father in Heaven.   

Dear one... please don't fret about 'not' working at this time.  God is still healing you and preparing you strength by strength, from moment to moment.   All that has been 'fragile' within you is being restored to arm you all that you need to face each day filled to overflowing with the confidence that you are indeed healing and protected.   

All that you've prayed for has not gone unheard, neither cast aside for delay.   You are God's beloved and all that matters to you, matters to Him and you have not nor shall you ever be forsaken or unheard.   

Be strong and of good courage, for the Lord, Your God is with you.  Always.

    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## joy2day

Hi ladies,

I haven't been around consistently lately, I wanted to stop by to ask for prayer about an individual that has entered my life. This person represents herself as a woman of God, but she has the most antagonistic spirit I have ever encountered. She is on my job, and in the position that she holds she is doing more harm than good, in an already tenuous situation. I am praying that I see her accurately, and that the Lord would remove her from this position. If I see what I see correctly, she is doing more harm than good and is actually blocking what God wants to do to overhaul the organization. She is not sent of God.

God bless all of you, and special shout out to TraciChanel for checking in on me.

Love, Joy2day


----------



## Shimmie

joy2day said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been around consistently lately, I wanted to stop by to ask for prayer about an individual that has entered my life. This person represents herself as a woman of God, but she has the most antagonistic spirit I have ever encountered. She is on my job, and in the position that she holds she is doing more harm than good, in an already tenuous situation. I am praying that I see her accurately, and that the Lord would remove her from this position. If I see what I see correctly, she is doing more harm than good and is actually blocking what God wants to do to overhaul the organization. She is not sent of God.
> 
> God bless all of you, and special shout out to TraciChanel for checking in on me.
> 
> Love, Joy2day



Hey Love...  "It is Well" with you and your soul.   In Jesus' Name... Amen.

Galatians 4:30

"Cast out the bond woman...'

(bond woman = one who does not belong)...


----------



## stephluv

Hello!

 I would like to put in a prayer request that during my fast this wk God answers my questions and reveals more to me about He wants from me...I want to be able to hear and understand clearly and not lean on my understanding. I am fasting about my church's youth event this Sunday called "Gospel Explosion," my career and education, my role in my family and as a single woman my love life. I'm almost begging for some guidance but nervous about the answers lol. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to put in a prayer request that during my fast this wk God answers my questions and reveals more to me about He wants from me...I want to be able to hear and understand clearly and not lean on my understanding. I am fasting about my church's youth event this Sunday called "Gospel Explosion," my career and education, my role in my family and as a single woman my love life. I'm almost begging for some guidance but nervous about the answers lol. Thank you in advance.



Dearest stephluv ...

God delights in the Praises and Prayers of His Children.   As His beloved daughter, God is more than willing and shall answer all of your questions. 

Father in the name of Jesus, thank you that your daughter, Stephluv lives in your heart and that it gives you great joy and pleasure to answer all of her prayers, those she has mentioned and those she still holds 'private' in  her heart.    

Every good and perfect gift comes from you, in Heaven above.  Therefore we thank you for the "Youth's Group" -- Gospel Explosion.  The Power of your presence shall explode within the hearts and minds of all and with a powerful dynamic overflow which will continue to take root within their hearts and lives, and they will honour and serve you forever.    

Father thank you that the overflow of your presence will be so powerful that it be not only change the atmosphere during the event, but it will overflow into their lives and in the hearts, minds and souls of their friends and family member, their school mates, and all of whom and those of which they will have contact.    Father God, if the world has influence, than how much more the power of your presence and it shall have impact.  

Father God change hearts, lives, lifestyles and the mindsets of those who have been opposed of your righteousness.   Give them beyond opportunity, set them fixed and straight in unity, one on one with you and your Holy Spirit.    Protect them from all evil and lead them not into temptations, which would stray them away from you.

Father kill satan's plan to destroy them; keep them under your hand and that it will be your plan and purpose which shall be fulfilled and not satan's stench of ruin and sin.   

For Stephluv's desires ... fulfill them, fulfill her joy in love, marriage beyond the flesh, your purpose in fulfilling her career, education, her husband, designed by you.    

In Jesus' name, we praise you and thank you, with our whole hearts... Amen and Amen.  

Thank you Father for hearing our prayers.   You are THE Lord and non other.


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray for the family and friends of an acquaintance of mine. He tragically lost his life last night. Pray that his loved ones can find comfort during their time of bereavement.


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Please pray for the family and friends of an acquaintance of mine. He tragically lost his life last night. Pray that his loved ones can find comfort during their time of bereavement.



Sorry about your dear friend.  Indeed prayers are going up for his family and loved ones who are hurting.   That the love and the Holy Spirit of God heals their broken hearts.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## LoveisYou

prayer request:

I made some decisions (mistakes) that have me feeling very down. It's a very stressful time in my life and I just feel unsettled and scared. I feel really down to the point of tears

prayers please


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> prayer request:
> 
> I made some decisions (mistakes) that have me feeling very down. It's a very stressful time in my life and I just feel unsettled and scared. I feel really down to the point of tears
> 
> prayers please



Oh Love... nothing about you is broken that cannot be recreated.   If I could name my mistakes, they'd be longer than the posts I type.   Truly.    Yet but for the love of God, I'm here standing and moving forward into the Lord, leaving my mistakes behind. 

Dearest LoveisYou... the one thing about mistakes is that they 'mis' and do not have the strength 'take' you with them.  They cannot 'carry' you.   You are still the beloved daughter of God.   And He works all things together for your good.    

Fall into God's arms, waiting to hold you, move on with Him and strive for better.
_
"...that which I do not see, teach thou me, where I have 'sinned' I will do no more..."   _(Job 34:32


----------



## Rufigirl

thank you for your prayers i know for sure that you were praying because  I was able to walk away from the bad relationship and just the way it happen shows that all was done through prayer, nothing i can say more except thank you


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> Oh Love... nothing about you is broken that cannot be recreated.   If I could name my mistakes, they'd be longer than the posts I type.   Truly.    Yet but for the love of God, I'm here standing and moving forward into the Lord, leaving my mistakes behind.
> 
> Dearest LoveisYou... the one thing about mistakes is that they 'mis' and do not have the strength 'take' you with them.  They cannot 'carry' you.   You are still the beloved daughter of God.   And He works all things together for your good.
> 
> Fall into God's arms, waiting to hold you, move on with Him and strive for better.
> _
> "...that which I do not see, teach thou me, where I have 'sinned' I will do no more..."   _(Job 34:32



Thanks so much for this Shimmie!


----------



## jprayze

I don't even know the words to say, but I need prayer today.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

jprayze said:
			
		

> I don't even know the words to say, but I need prayer today.  Thanks in advance.



I'm praying for you . 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

growinghealthyhair said:
			
		

> I'm praying for you .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you for your prayers! God answered my prayer today!!!


----------



## DreamLife

Please pray for me. I've been sick for going on two weeks. I have 2 medications to take and I get nauseous from the medications. So then I have to take anti-nausea medication which makes me drowsy. So I've gone from nausea, cramps to drowsy and sleep all week. There are moments like now and yesterday when I was feeling better but when I take the medication (which I need) the rest of the day goes downhill. Every time I want to get on track with other things in my life (weight loss, eating healthy, praying more) I get sick in some form. I'm just tired.


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Please pray for me. I've been sick for going on two weeks. I have 2 medications to take and I get nauseous from the medications. So then I have to take anti-nausea medication which makes me drowsy. So I've gone from nausea, cramps to drowsy and sleep all week.
> 
> There are moments like now and yesterday when I was feeling better but when I take the medication (which I need) the rest of the day goes downhill.
> 
> Every time I want to get on track with other things in my life (weight loss, eating healthy, praying more) I get sick in some form. I'm just tired.



Father in the name of Jesus, thank you for making haste the healing of DreamLife's body, inside and out.   We thank you for doctors and medications, however, there are times when the 'cures' can feel worse than the ailment.   This seems to be one of those times.   

You created DreamLife, you designed her being in fearless wonder, for she is uniquely made and made for your glory.   Please recreate her stomache lining, the lining of the walls of her arterial design, clean vessels which move her blood and giving her blood the cleansing that it needs for her body to feel and to be restored and renewed better than from the beginning. 

Let her heart be at ease and assure her that she will indeed succeed to get her health and goals on track and will remain on course.   She's going to be okay.  Let her know this.  Whisper your love for her in her spirit so that she will know it's from you and you alone.   Calm the storms of her body and of her mind, and let it be in record time, that she is fully aware of her healing.  

In Jesus' Name... you are honoured and praised.    and  

DreamLife...


----------



## DreamLife

Thank you sooo much Shimmie I feel so much better today. I will still go back to the Dr. this week for a follow up but I felt well enough to start back up with my exercising. I'm just going to keep on pressing on, doing all that I need to do to stay healthy (eating well, drinking water, sleep and exercise) and hopefully I'll be taken off of my medications by the Dr. Once again thanks for your prayers.

ETA: It was in record time! I went from in my bed coughing and nauseous Mon-Fri to running errands, going to school and working out today. I'm not taking the anti-nausea medication anymore either. Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Thank you sooo much Shimmie I feel so much better today. I will still go back to the Dr. this week for a follow up but I felt well enough to start back up with my exercising. I'm just going to keep on pressing on, doing all that I need to do to stay healthy (eating well, drinking water, sleep and exercise) and hopefully I'll be taken off of my medications by the Dr. Once again thanks for your prayers.
> 
> ETA: It was in record time! I went from in my bed coughing and nauseous Mon-Fri to running errands, going to school and working out today. I'm not taking the anti-nausea medication anymore either. Praise God!



   I'm so glad you're feeling better.   God loves you, Babygirl and your life to Him is beyond a Dream.  Meaning that all that concerns you is real to God and is embedded in His heart.  Nothing about your life is downplayed, even to the most mynute of measures... nothing is downplayed. 

Your health is being stabilized as well as the concerns of your fitness desires.  Take it one breath at a time...that's all you have to focus upon, one breath at a time.   God is doing the rest.  

With each breath, you can rest assured and confidently say...

_"... The Lord is perfecting all that concerns me." _  (Psalm 138:8)


----------



## SummerSolstice

Hi Ladies. I just found out my uncle is very sick. He is only 52 and I recently had dreams about him being sick and passing... that was before I found out.
Please pray for him and my family. Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie

SummerSolstice said:


> Hi Ladies. I just found out my uncle is very sick. He is only 52 and I recently had dreams about him being sick and passing... that was before I found out.
> Please pray for him and my family. Thanks.



Father God in the name of Jesus... we ask and honour you for your grace and mercy over Summer's uncle.   Thank you for giving him life over death.  Thank you for giving him healing over sickness and disease.   

We surround   this man with love and prayers and we thank you that every word that is spoken over him is rich in life and that he will live and not die and will walk this earth praising you and giving you glory for his healing all the days of his life.   

Create in him a new heart, body and soul; let everything about his life be under your complete control.

Thank you for you love and life that dwells within each of us and unto you our lives are each reborn and giving you glory forever more.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

Prayer that tomorrow goes well and the doctor can see me and treat me properly.  I thought I had the common cold but it seems to be more than that.  Thank you.


----------



## loolalooh

^^^ Thank you for your prayer!  The doctor was able to see me, diagnose what is going on, and prescribe the proper medication.  I should be better in a week's time.


----------



## Marino

A little prayer for me please so I can be able to help financially my daughter in her studies in Japan. I dare also ask God for a few days of hollidays for me this summer, in Miami. I really need my finance to improve. Thanks you all.


----------



## lotusdream

Hey ladies,
Can you please pray for my husband? He went to Afghanistan and came back a changed man. He says he doesn't know what happened to him and he is doing a lot of things that are out of character. Thank you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

lotusdream said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> Can you please pray for my husband? He went to Afghanistan and came back a changed man. He says he doesn't know what happened to him and he is doing a lot of things that are out of character. Thank you.



I pray that his mind will be healed in Jesus name, I pray that there is a settling in his spirit and that he will find comfort in God.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Can you guys please pray for me.  I started a new job last month and we are currently having our security interviews/background checks and I could have done better in filling out the paperwork.   I'm reported and im concerned about a job I was fired from a few years ago and how it (and the dumb final letter i wrote) will effect my new position.    I've waited 3 years and worked hard for my new position and I'm stressing out that a 3 month part time job will jeapordize it.   Please pray!!


----------



## TraciChanel

LovelyLouboutin, praying for you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Can you guys please pray for me.  I started a new job last month and we are currently having our security interviews/background checks and I could have done better in filling out the paperwork.   I'm reported and im concerned about a job I was fired from a few years ago and how it (and the dumb final letter i wrote) will effect my new position.    I've waited 3 years and worked hard for my new position and I'm stressing out that a 3 month part time job will jeapordize it.   Please pray!!



It's all under the 'Blood' of Jesus... in the 'Sea of Forgetfulness', where no man can see it / nor did it up.... in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ladies I humbly come to you for prayer. I'm in a situation can't say what it is on this board but I need guidance,faith,positive outlook and a financial support. Right now I feel lost,hurt,angry and scared. I don't want to be homeless or always in the same jacked up position I'm in. I want to be once and for all healed and able to move on. I'm tired real tired. I want to check out in life right now and just get committed then I won't have to worry about the things I'm worrying about now. I would be forever grateful for your prayers as I don't know why God keeps waking me to be in this.


----------



## Shimmie

lotusdream said:


> Hey ladies,
> Can you please pray for my husband? He went to Afghanistan and came back a changed man. He says he doesn't know what happened to him and he is doing a lot of things that are out of character. Thank you.



Praying that God gives you both a Peace that exceeds your natural minds and your natural understanding.   

That God is giving both of you a new heart, regenerated that flows with the Holy Spirit and for one another.  

Whatever 'griped' your Husband's heart with fear, in Jesus' Name, it will release its hold upon your Husband's heart and his soul; for his soul and mind belong to Jesus and not unto the enemy.   Your husband shall cry out to God and be released and set free, to live free from all of the torture of the enemy and what was set against your Husband's mind.   

God's covering is all over your marriage, over you, over your Husband... God's covering of deliverance and freedom in Christ Jesus... forever and ever, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Christian, my prayers can not be 'typed' for you today, just know that I am praying my prayer is from my spirit ...we all are praying trust me.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Ladies I humbly come to you for prayer. I'm in a situation can't say what it is on this board but I need guidance,faith,positive outlook and a financial support. Right now I feel lost,hurt,angry and scared. I don't want to be homeless or always in the same jacked up position I'm in.
> 
> I want to be once and for all healed and able to move on. I'm tired real tired. I want to check out in life right now and just get committed then I won't have to worry about the things I'm worrying about now. I would be forever grateful for your prayers as I don't know why God keeps waking me to be in this.



Christian... I've been 'young' and as I've grown 'older', I can say as a wholesome fact... that I have never seen the righteous ('you') forsaken nor His 'seed' (you) begging bread.   

You will not lack, nor want.   The Lord is indeed your Sheppard and your shall not want, neither shall you be begging for bread or board.   

As David ... get up, wash your beautiful face, look up, for your Redeemer is right there embracing you into your next Blessing after Blessing after Blessing... in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## ariestwo

I ask for prayer for my older daughter and my grandchildren. My daughter is struggling with some unsettling issues right now and I have to leave it in God's hands. But I ask for eveyone prayer in this time . Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TraciChanel

ariestwo, my prayers have gone up for your daughter and grandchildren. God bless!



			
				ariestwo said:
			
		

> I ask for prayer for my older daughter and my grandchildren. My daughter is struggling with some unsettling issues right now and I have to leave it in God's hands. But I ask for eveyone prayer in this time . Thank you all in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

ariestwo said:


> I ask for prayer for my older daughter and my grandchildren. My daughter is struggling with some unsettling issues right now and I have to leave it in God's hands. But I ask for eveyone prayer in this time . Thank you all in advance.



In the Name of Jesus... God is making all the crooked places straight, all the high places low and is crushing into dust, the gates of iron and opposition.  

Thanking God for surrounding your daughter and her precious children with His loving arms of solid protection and providing every need that could ever occur in the Name of Jesus... 

Each of you will KNOW the Lord is God and has surely moved on your behalf... for surely the Lord has taken all under His solid control.   No matter what, God has worked it out to His glory and together we just thank Him for being who He is... God... God All Mighty... Amen.


----------



## Dee_33

Asking for prayer...due to a bad doctor's visit last year I now have anxiety when going to see the doc. and they can't get a good BP reading on me.  I have an appt. next week and I'm praying that I will not get nervous and that my stats are at a normal level.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## ariestwo

Thank you so much for your prayers for my daughter and grandchildren.


----------



## auparavant

Please pray that justice is received for our family member and speedily because time is of the essence.


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> Asking for prayer...due to a bad doctor's visit last year I now have anxiety when going to see the doc. and they can't get a good BP reading on me.  I have an appt. next week and I'm praying that I will not get nervous and that my stats are at a normal level.  Thank you ladies.



luving me ...  Dearest One... 

In the Name of Jesus... Close your eyes and think only about the presence of Jesus, gently holding your hand and you are calm and steady, unnerved and unfretful.    With Jesus, there is no fear, nor is there any room for it to find a place anywhere near you nor in you.

You have been fearfully and wonderfully made, and in the very image of God inside and out.... and 'out' is where fear is; it shall have no part in you. 

Your blood pressure is at a normal rate and at a steady flow your heart pumps the blood and oxygen throughout your veins and arteries and your brain cells, throughout your entire being with the presence of God's healing power which was always yours since your conception in your mother's womb. 

Your body is not in error, your body is not a mistake...whatever occurred in the past with doctors is not an occurrence to repeat its self.   It is not attached to your life nor your Destiny which God has preordained and perfected for you.  

God says in His Word, time and again... Fear Not.  Be not afraid.  Stand ye still.  I am with you and will never leave you nor forsake you, I am with you to the end.  The end meaning only a new beginning.   

You have far more life to live; far more blessings to receive, far more love to receive and to give.    Fear not.    God's not finished with your life upon this earth, nor with your health in good measure.   Fear not.  

Why?

For God is with you, no matter where you are, no matter where you have to be, no matter where you have to go.   God is with you and is also there ahead of you, making all things new and you... unafraid.  

Fear not, for whatever you feared ... is ... 'not'... there... anymore.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Please pray that justice is received for our family member and speedily because time is of the essence.


...

On your behalf...

_He will make your innocence radiate like the dawn, and the justice of your cause will shine like the noonday sun._  Psalm 37:6

Because 'you' asked, God's heart is yielded unto your prayers and your care for your family member.  It has become a 'just cause'... because of your love. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Dee_33

Shimmie said:


> @luving me ... Dearest One...
> 
> In the Name of Jesus... Close your eyes and think only about the presence of Jesus, gently holding your hand and you are calm and steady, unnerved and unfretful. With Jesus, there is no fear, nor is there any room for it to find a place anywhere near you nor in you.
> 
> You have been fearfully and wonderfully made, and in the very image of God inside and out.... and 'out' is where fear is; it shall have no part in you.
> 
> Your blood pressure is at a normal rate and at a steady flow your heart pumps the blood and oxygen throughout your veins and arteries and your brain cells, throughout your entire being with the presence of God's healing power which was always yours since your conception in your mother's womb.
> 
> Your body is not in error, your body is not a mistake...whatever occurred in the past with doctors is not an occurrence to repeat its self. It is not attached to your life nor your Destiny which God has preordained and perfected for you.
> 
> God says in His Word, time and again... Fear Not. Be not afraid. Stand ye still. I am with you and will never leave you nor forsake you, I am with you to the end. The end meaning only a new beginning.
> 
> You have far more life to live; far more blessings to receive, far more love to receive and to give. Fear not. God's not finished with your life upon this earth, nor with your health in good measure. Fear not.
> 
> Why?
> 
> For God is with you, no matter where you are, no matter where you have to be, no matter where you have to go. God is with you and is also there ahead of you, making all things new and you... unafraid.
> 
> Fear not, for whatever you feared ... is ... 'not'... there... anymore.
> 
> In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen. :Rose:


 
I can't thank you enough for this...


----------



## crlsweetie912

Hello everyone.....Asking for prayers for my sister as she is having the cancerous lumps removed from her breast tomorrow morning.   LOVE YOU ALL!!


----------



## Dee_33

Asking for prayer as I meet with my doc tomorrow to discuss the cystic mass on my left ovary.  I'm praying for a good report, a gentle treatment plan, and peace as I'm going through this.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## loolalooh

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...

Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself.  Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity.  Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured.  There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove.  I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me.  I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here.  I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11 



> 11 For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the Lord, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.



because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me.  The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down.  My God IS a Restorer.  My God is NOT a Deceiver.  My God is NOT sadistic.  My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.

Jeremiah continued ...


> Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 I will be found by you,” declares the Lord, “and will bring you back from captivity.* I will gather you from all the nations and places where I have banished you,” declares the Lord, “and will bring you back to the place from which I carried you into exile.”*



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dee_33

I'm sch to have surgery later this month, I'm asking for prayers for myself and the surgeon as well as all medical professionals involved.  I'm praying for strength for me and knowledge for them as well as skill.  I'm praying for a speedy healthy recovery.  In Jesus' Name...Amen.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> I'm sch to have surgery later this month, I'm asking for prayers for myself and the surgeon as well as all medical professionals involved.  I'm praying for strength for me and knowledge for them as well as skill.  I'm praying for a speedy healthy recovery.  In Jesus' Name...Amen.  Thank you ladies.



You can 'rest' now.   These are the words that came into my heart as I began to pray for you.   "You can 'rest' now.   

There are times when God 'allows' situations in our lives, to give a much needed time to rest.   However, God is saying you can rest from all of your worries and fears regarding your health and well being.   The experiences of 'others' do not apply to you.   Your heart has no need to 'fear'.   God is 'there' inside of you, and has healed you inside and out.    Your doctors will confirm it.   

luving me ...  Precious one, 'you can rest now'.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.   Every care is in the hands of God, and all of 'you' is resting in His arms... 'Loving You' through and past this all.  

You can 'rest' now... in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## Dee_33

Shimmie, I can't thank you enough for that beautiful prayer.


----------



## moneychaser

Prayer request: My current work environment is very toxic and stressful.   The day to day drama I have to deal with has started to affect my mood at home with my family, weight, and confidence.
I recently applied for a position that mirrors the duties I currently perform but on a larger scale. I am praying that God blesses me with this position so I can get back to being happy.


----------



## TraciChanel

JunMom2Be said:
			
		

> Prayer request: My current work environment is very toxic and stressful.   The day to day drama I have to deal with has started to affect my mood at home with my family, weight, and confidence.
> I recently applied for a position that mirrors the duties I currently perform but on a larger scale. I am praying that God blesses me with this position so I can get back to being happy.



I'm praying for you JunMom2Be!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsMe

Please pray that I get the job I interviewed for on Thursday. Money is getting tight and I need to grow or I'll end up poor.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

MrsS said:


> Please pray that I get the job I interviewed for on Thursday. Money is getting tight and I need to grow or I'll end up poor.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



The prayers are definitely flowing on your behalf for your heart's desire.  

*However....*

You Loved One will NEVER be poor, job or no job, you will never be poor.  For you are rich in blessings which you've only begun to see being poured upon you.  

Watch what God does and has just for you, more than you are praying for.  

In Jesus' Name.. Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

JunMom2Be said:


> Prayer request: My current work environment is very toxic and stressful.   The day to day drama I have to deal with has started to affect my mood at home with my family, weight, and confidence.
> I recently applied for a position that mirrors the duties I currently perform but on a larger scale. I am praying that God blesses me with this position so I can get back to being happy.



The Holy Spirit of God is flowing and overflowing within you and around you.   No man, no issues can steal your peace.   You have the peace of Jesus and the peace that Jesus gives the world and it's issues cannot take it away.   

Whatsoever things give you peace and joy... think on these things for they are yours forever.


----------



## Elnahna

Please pray that I am hired soon. Also, keep my nephew, Cordell, in your prayers. 
Thank you Ladies


----------



## Nic_Cali

Ladies,

Please pray for me ladies in EVERY aspect of my life! I'm asking that you too pray for my future husband Michael that God will give him the courage to be bold and stand firm in the will of GOD as we move closer in our relationship!

Past and present guilt, distractions, doubt, hurt, and pride are cancellled out in the name of Jesus!!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## loolalooh

Ladies, please pray for proper diagnosis and healing of my body.  I've been sick off and on for some weeks now.  I'm going to try to see the doctor (again) tomorrow. 

Thank you.


----------



## NaturallySweet73

Sister's, I'm in need of serious prayer as well.  Dealing with blood pressure issues and possible sugar.  I never struggled with this until after the birth of my daughter.  I've been in denial about my condition for some time now, but I'm not in denial now. 

I'll be seeing my doctor on Thursday to come clean about my condition.


----------



## MSee

loolalooh said:


> Ladies, please pray for proper diagnosis and healing of my body. I've been sick off and on for some weeks now. I'm going to try to see the doctor (again) tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Just wanted you to know I prayed for you. I hope God totally heals you. However, whatever route He may take I pray your faith would never fail but be strengthened.


----------



## MSee

NaturallySweet73 said:


> Sister's, I'm in need of serious prayer as well. Dealing with blood pressure issues and possible sugar. I never struggled with this until after the birth of my daughter. I've been in denial about my condition for some time now, but I'm not in denial now.
> 
> I'll be seeing my doctor on Thursday to come clean about my condition.


 

Dear Father, I know You are able to do all things. Thank you for the life of NatturallySweet, thank You for her little girl. Lord I pray that You will heal her and deliver her from health issues that would limit her from living an abundant life. Help her to boldly face whatever is ahead, knowing that You are able to do what no oneelse can. Thank You Lord. In Jesus name.


----------



## NaturallySweet73

Thanks you Msee and anyone else that prayed for me, b/c when I went to bed I felt like I was on deaths door!  Maybe a bit of an exageration but I DID FEEL that way.  

Anywhoo, when I woke up I felt great.  I thank God for who ever did pray!!! THANX


----------



## loolalooh

MSee said:


> Just wanted you to know I prayed for you. I hope God totally heals you.



Thank you so much MSee and all who prayed for me.  Unfortunately, my illness has progressed and the doctor still doesn't know what it is, but she has theory.  It will be another few weeks before we know for certain.  



MSee said:


> However, whatever route He may take I pray your faith would never fail but be strengthened.



Thank you for this prayer as well.  Jesus (and what he said to Peter before he denied him) immediately came to my mind when I read this.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Thank you so much MSee and all who prayed for me.  Unfortunately, my illness has progressed and the doctor still doesn't know what it is, but she has theory.  It will be another few weeks before we know for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this prayer as well.  Jesus (and what he said to Peter before he denied him) immediately came to my mind when I read this.  Thank you.



loolalooh...   You're not alone in this precious one.  You are not and will never be alone.    Your healing has already taken place, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## JinaRicci

Please pray for my friend who is getting married this weekend to someone she doesn't know that well. I've been praying for the past 2 months since this first started and asking other friends to pray but I really need your help. My stomach is in knots because I'm so scared for her. 

Please pray that if this is truly God's will that it will come to pass and be a blessed union.


----------



## auparavant

You're in my prayers, loolalooh


----------



## loolalooh

MSee, Shimmie, auparavant, and others praying for me.  Thank you all.

Today I can finally walk with little pain/swelling due to some meds the doctor gave me yesterday coupled with Tylenol.  Whatever this thing is, it progressed so fast.  We still don't exactly know the root of the illness.  The meds are just to mask the symptoms for now.  She considered doing some more bloodwork but didn't want to put me through that second round.  She's confident in her theory and I'll just continue to ride this out for the next couple of weeks.  For the time being, I am not restricted to the bed anymore. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Shimmie

JinaRicci said:


> Please pray for my friend who is getting married this weekend to someone she doesn't know that well. I've been praying for the past 2 months since this first started and asking other friends to pray but I really need your help. My stomach is in knots because I'm so scared for her.
> 
> Please pray that if this is truly God's will that it will come to pass and be a blessed union.



In Jesus' Name, God's Will SHALL be done, on earth as it is in Heaven.   

"If there's anything which should be revealed than so it shall be... 

Thank God for Mark 4:22 ... 

For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested, neither is anything kept secret but that it should come abroad.  

Father we thank for the protection of this dear friend of JinaRicci.   We don't know the hearts of these two, however you do.   You are the Lord and you shall prevail in this and in all things in our lives, and together we pray for Jina's precious friend.    In the Name of Jesus'... Father God, we ask you to prevail.  Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## auparavant

This is my assumption based upon what I feel is correct but there is a spiritual attack going on in here and I ask you ladies to be aware, prayerful, strong and equipped to deal with it in an effective way.  It's been going on for over 2 years and has picked up in ways in these last months.  I'm not talking about our occasional "arguments" among christians, I'm talking about evil being conjured up against the body of Christ here.  Well, this is what I sense is happening and based upon some real evidence and I'm not the only one with this opinion.  We should pray against it.

_What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us? He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all-how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died-more than that, who was raised to life-is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. – Romans 8:31-34_


----------



## JinaRicci

Shimmie Thank you so much for your prayers and words of assurance from the Lord! I praise God for you Shimmie.  You are a blessing.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Prayer Warriors for keeping my family in prayer last week.... God is faithful and I believe. Amein~


----------



## HanaKuroi

My husband is having surgery today. Please pray for his health.


----------



## crlsweetie912

There's a four month old baby at my church who is in a coma on life support due to a shaken baby incident and I just heard that she's not going to make it.......my heart is broken.....please pray for her mother, brother and our church family......


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hopefully I make it on the prayer line tonight but if not, please pray for the members of my church.  We are renovating/expanding our church building and all the members are involved in that process we have stepped out on faith and is believing God for miracles in this venture ...

also that as we work closely together we will continue to grow in unity in Christ ...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hopefully I make it on the prayer line tonight but if not, please pray for the members of my church.  We are renovating/expanding our church building and all the members are involved in that process we have stepped out on faith and is believing God for miracles in this venture ...
> 
> also that as we work closely together we will continue to grow in unity in Christ ...



Indeed precious one...


----------



## crlsweetie912

Little Olivia is at peace with the Lord.........


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Little Olivia is at peace with the Lord.........



 

Our heart and prayers are with you and all in the life of Little Olivia, precious 'Sweetie'.   We love you.


----------



## diadall

When is the next prayer line?


----------



## Shimmie

diadall said:


> When is the next prayer line?



Hi Angel    Next Thursday at 10:00 p.m. (Eastern).


----------



## MrsMe

Thank you all for your prayers! A special thanks for Shimmie for starting this thread and standing strong by our side!
I was offered the position I interviewed for, just like I asked! The new job will challenge me, help me grow, and will help me fulfill more than I can imagine. Thank you so much! And let's not forget to thank Him for granting our prayers.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...if only it would stop correcting what I write.


----------



## Shimmie

MrsS said:


> Thank you all for your prayers! A special thanks for Shimmie for starting this thread and standing strong by our side!
> I was offered the position I interviewed for, just like I asked! The new job will challenge me, help me grow, and will help me fulfill more than I can imagine. Thank you so much! And let's not forget to thank Him for granting our prayers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF...if only it would stop correcting what I write.



Congratulations MrsS     I'm very happy for you.   

Quick Note: "Bless your Darlin' Heart  

Precious one,  I didn't start this thread   It was started several years ago by another member.   You may be thinking of the 'Prayer Line' thread , which is still not mine but a combination of other members.   

I thank God for you MrsS.  You never fail to keep me and others encouraged.  Your are a precious light that shines in God's heart.   It's no small wonder that He has blessed you with the desires of your heart.   You are a precious treasure to Him.  

You are more than an Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you.   I'm looking forward to your achievements.   As a matter of fact you will flow in the areas in which God is calling you to grow.   I praise God for giving you peace and joy with every task which comes your way, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## MrsMe

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Congratulations MrsS     I'm very happy for you.
> 
> Quick Note: "Bless your Darlin' Heart
> 
> Precious one,  I didn't start this thread   It was started several years ago by another member.   You may be thinking of the 'Prayer Line' thread , which is still not mine but a combination of other members.
> 
> I thank God for you MrsS.  You never fail to keep me and others encouraged.  Your are a precious light that shines in God's heart.   It's no small wonder that He has blessed you with the desires of your heart.   You are a precious treasure to Him.
> 
> You are more than an Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you.   I'm looking forward to your achievements.   As a matter of fact you will flow in the areas in which God is calling you to grow.   I praise God for giving you peace and joy with every task which comes your way, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie



Thank you Shimmie. Your post brought tears to my eyes. Although you didn't start this thread, you and other precious members keep it alive through your prayers and pure hearts!

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## MrsMe

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Congratulations MrsS     I'm very happy for you.
> 
> Quick Note: "Bless your Darlin' Heart
> 
> Precious one,  I didn't start this thread   It was started several years ago by another member.   You may be thinking of the 'Prayer Line' thread , which is still not mine but a combination of other members.
> 
> I thank God for you MrsS.  You never fail to keep me and others encouraged.  Your are a precious light that shines in God's heart.   It's no small wonder that He has blessed you with the desires of your heart.   You are a precious treasure to Him.
> 
> You are more than an Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you.   I'm looking forward to your achievements.   As a matter of fact you will flow in the areas in which God is calling you to grow.   I praise God for giving you peace and joy with every task which comes your way, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie



Double post


----------



## Shimmie

MrsS said:


> Thank you Shimmie. Your post brought tears to my eyes. Although you didn't start this thread, you and other precious members keep it alive through your prayers and pure hearts!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



MrsS ..

Everything that you set your heart, mind and hand to shall prosper... 

You have the heart of God the Father, the mind of Christ and you've set your hand to 'the plow' and you will never look back...for your eyes are set forward, looking unto God, lead of the Holy Spirit.   

God is with you... He surely is.    (Genesis 28:15)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies.  It is with a sadden heart that I come to this thread.

Please keep my family in prayer as just this afternoon my aunt passed away from a what we think was a heart attack she was only 43.  This is very sudden and is complicated by the fact that my grandparents are away in Alaska and we can't contact them. Also my father passed away 8yrs ago suddenly and it took a big toll on my family esp my grandparents and we are all very worried how my grandparents (they are 75) will fair after having another child die suddenly and at a young age. Pray for comfort and that I and others can minister the gospel to my family during this time. My cousins (ages 11 and 14) are asking a lot of questions and are really struggling and hurting with this sudden loss (one of them was with her during the event) and i find myself at a loss to articulate in a sensitive way who God is and his love for us. I'm ok the Lord is keeping me and though it hurts he is giving me a level of peace and understanding to keep looking to him through the tears and pain.
Thank you ladies for your prayers and I'm always encouraged and challenge when I spend time here.  It truly is a special place of Christian fellowship.


----------



## DaiseeDay

Please ladies pray for my family 

Basically, my grandpa is dying -

He got sick right before Thanksgiving and it turned out he has some kind of cancer/terminal illness that causes him to not make blood on his own. He's been in and out if the hospital since then, and a few days ago he went in because he couldn't stand up. Doctors don't know what's going on, but they've given him maybe a month and hospice. He's decided not to get anymore blood transfusions 

I'm really sad for him and worried about my family. My mom seems to be doing fine, but now both of her parents will be gone. My grandma is not going to handle this well and I'm especially worried about my great grandma - she's over 90 and will soon be burying another one of her children for the second time now!

Also, my mom, my aunt, my cousin, and I live 8 1/2 hours away from the rest of the family. On this quick notice we have to try to get everyone there. My mom and I make the drive there on holidays, but considering the circumstances I'm afraid this will be stressful. And my brother, he lives in another state and he's going to fly there, but I don't know how he's taking it (of course everyone says they're ok).

The aunt I mentioned that lives here can't come with us, btw. No one has told her yet because she's leading a dysfunctional lifestyle right now so we have to try to figure out something else for her. In the midst of all this I don't want her or any other relatives to "act up".

I feel sorry for my mom because she has to deal with all of this + work, figuring out finances for this trip, dealing with my cousins school letting her be out for a period of time.

Please pray for all of us

Thank you <3


----------



## Shimmie

DaiseeDay said:


> Please ladies pray for my family
> 
> Basically, my grandpa is dying -
> 
> He got sick right before Thanksgiving and it turned out he has some kind of cancer/terminal illness that causes him to not make blood on his own. He's been in and out if the hospital since then, and a few days ago he went in because he couldn't stand up. Doctors don't know what's going on, but they've given him maybe a month and hospice. He's decided not to get anymore blood transfusions
> 
> I'm really sad for him and worried about my family. My mom seems to be doing fine, but now both of her parents will be gone. My grandma is not going to handle this well and I'm especially worried about my great grandma - she's over 90 and will soon be burying another one of her children for the second time now!
> 
> Also, my mom, my aunt, my cousin, and I live 8 1/2 hours away from the rest of the family. On this quick notice we have to try to get everyone there. My mom and I make the drive there on holidays, but considering the circumstances I'm afraid this will be stressful. And my brother, he lives in another state and he's going to fly there, but I don't know how he's taking it (of course everyone says they're ok).
> 
> The aunt I mentioned that lives here can't come with us, btw. No one has told her yet because she's leading a dysfunctional lifestyle right now so we have to try to figure out something else for her. In the midst of all this I don't want her or any other relatives to "act up".
> 
> I feel sorry for my mom because she has to deal with all of this + work, figuring out finances for this trip, dealing with my cousins school letting her be out for a period of time.
> 
> Please pray for all of us
> 
> Thank you <3



Father, thank you for your peace overflowing and comforting DaiseeDay and her family.   We give you praise for being the comfort and peace for her grandfather and for her family members who have to make financial, schedule and travel adjustments to come together.  

Father thank you for meeting each of their needs, that your provision is sure for each one of them.   Ease their hearts from fear and anxiety, make your presence known to them beyond their human understanding.  You are their Lord and their complete provider and protector in this and all things pertaining to their lives.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

   for you DaiseeDay ... for you.


----------



## TraciChanel

Vonnieluvs08, I'm SO sorry about the loss of your aunt. I am definitely praying for you and your family - especially your grandparents and little cousins. God bless you and your family. 



			
				Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies.  It is with a sadden heart that I come to this thread.
> Please keep my family in prayer as just this afternoon my aunt passed away from a what we think was a heart attack she was only 43.  This is very sudden and is complicated by the fact that my grandparents are away in Alaska and we can't contact them. Also my father passed away 8yrs ago suddenly and it took a big toll on my family esp my grandparents and we are all very worried how my grandparents (they are 75) will fair after having another child die suddenly and at a young age. Pray for comfort and that I and others can minister the gospel to my family during this time. My cousins (ages 11 and 14) are asking a lot of questions and are really struggling and hurting with this sudden loss (one of them was with her during the event) and i find myself at a loss to articulate in a sensitive way who God is and his love for us. I'm ok the Lord is keeping me and though it hurts he is giving me a level of peace and understanding to keep looking to him through the tears and pain.
> Thank you ladies for your prayers and I'm always encouraged and challenge when I spend time here.  It truly is a special place of Christian fellowship.


----------



## gvin89

Hi Ladies...new to this sub-forum and glad to e-connect with some God-fearing/loving women.

My spiritual has been a rollercoaster.  I know and love Jesus and have a relationship, but sometimes I do not pray and study like I should.  I'm not one of those who pray only when something is wrong, but I feel like I do not spend enough time with Him...it makes me feel off kilter/disjointed.  My prayer is simply to stay connected regardless of what is going on.  Sometimes I feel like I have too much to do work, family, house, etc. to sit down and just be in His presence.  I need to keep Him top priority and allow other things to fall on the back burner.  

Thank you all in advance for your prayers...I'm looking forward to the fellowship.  Peace & blessings!


----------



## Shimmie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello Ladies.  It is with a sadden heart that I come to this thread.
> 
> Please keep my family in prayer as just this afternoon my aunt passed away from a what we think was a heart attack she was only 43.  This is very sudden and is complicated by the fact that my grandparents are away in Alaska and we can't contact them. Also my father passed away 8yrs ago suddenly and it took a big toll on my family esp my grandparents and we are all very worried how my grandparents (they are 75) will fair after having another child die suddenly and at a young age. Pray for comfort and that I and others can minister the gospel to my family during this time. My cousins (ages 11 and 14) are asking a lot of questions and are really struggling and hurting with this sudden loss (one of them was with her during the event) and i find myself at a loss to articulate in a sensitive way who God is and his love for us. I'm ok the Lord is keeping me and though it hurts he is giving me a level of peace and understanding to keep looking to him through the tears and pain.
> Thank you ladies for your prayers and I'm always encouraged and challenge when I spend time here.  It truly is a special place of Christian fellowship.



Vonnieluvs08 

Such a strong woman of Faith, you are, Vonnieluvs, even in the midst of your pain, your Faith is strong.     You see the needs of others, your family in this case and you are the Rock upon whom they can depend upon.     

With this in mind, you will have the right heart and the right spirit and the right words to speak to your loved ones, namely your young cousins who have 'lost' their mom.   You will share the source of your strength, who is the Rock... Jesus in a such a way of love and comfort, that they will be drawn unto the Lord and  will never let go of who He is... their Lord and Saviour.  

Words cannot 'flatter' at times such as this, but they can surel heal.   The grace of God and His annointing is within and upon you to do and to will God's plan in the lives of your loved ones in such a time as this.   

We praise God for His overwhelming peace to take over the hearts of your grandparents.   We praise God for easing them through this and whatever has been in your family's bloodline of sickness and disease that it is now utterly destroyed and rendered null and void and is not allowed to take the life of another member of your family and loved ones.   This extends beyond your immediate family and into the loved ones and family members of your future. 

The Lord is God and God is the Lord and in Him is all power and all glory and all honour and nothing, not even death shall ever separate you and your loved ones from Him.   Forever, here on earth and beyond, shall you always be with the Lord, spirit, soul and body.   

Your heart overflows with the peace of God and into the hearts of your family...a great love overflow.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> Hi Ladies...new to this sub-forum and glad to e-connect with some God-fearing/loving women.
> 
> My spiritual has been a rollercoaster.  I know and love Jesus and have a relationship, but sometimes I do not pray and study like I should.  I'm not one of those who pray only when something is wrong, but I feel like I do not spend enough time with Him...it makes me feel off kilter/disjointed.  My prayer is simply to stay connected regardless of what is going on.  Sometimes I feel like I have too much to do work, family, house, etc. to sit down and just be in His presence.  I need to keep Him top priority and allow other things to fall on the back burner.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your prayers...I'm looking forward to the fellowship.  Peace & blessings!



gvin89    :welcome3:

God is settling the decisions and your heart at peace with the changes He is leading you to make.    With these changes shall be no lack, no need, no want.    Every provision shall be be seen; fully manifested by God's hand and His plan,  that has long before been made just for you, just in time, before you even asked.   

You are closer to God than you think you've been.   Your heart never stopped 'beating' to His rhythm.


----------



## gvin89

Shimmie, thanks so much - I receive it!  Looking forward to it all working out, I know it will!

Vonnieluvs08 and DaiseeDay, I will be praying for strength, understanding, and comfort for both of you and your families.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Based on my last post in the revenge thread, I'm in need of some serious prayer. I work in an extremely toxic environment and this one individual is a demon. I'm not kidding....she is EVIL and is doing everything in her power to ruin me to include getting management to side with her. They know she's a problem, she's gotten into with everyone in this place but the new people...no joke, can't do her work, and basically should have been fired along time ago. This is just part of it because I can't being myself to write the remaining of this post or else I'll start crying. I never thought everything I've worked for would be destroyed by just one individual who is at the end of the day, jealous of me. (and I don't like using that word)


----------



## DaiseeDay

Livingmylifetothefullest said:
			
		

> Based on my last post in the revenge thread, I'm in need of some serious prayer. I work in an extremely toxic environment and this one individual is a demon. I'm not kidding....she is EVIL and is doing everything in her power to ruin me to include getting management to side with her. They know she's a problem, she's gotten into with everyone in this place but the new people...no joke, can't do her work, and basically should have been fired along time ago. This is just part of it because I can't being myself to write the remaining of this post or else I'll start crying. I never thought everything I've worked for would be destroyed by just one individual who is at the end of the day, jealous of me. (and I don't like using that word)



I know exactly how you feel and meant it when I said your revenge post was what I needed. And just yesterday after I decided to let it go I was tested again and I literally wanted to snatch the hair off of this girl. But just as I was thinking of the ways I could get this person back God said "that's not your place - it's mine". Not the hair snatching lol but vengeance. And sometimes we'll never see it but that's ok because Gods got ME so I don't have to worry about them. This girl has literally cut my clothing up out of spite so it is hard for me to sit and see them go unpunished.

Praying or you!


----------



## DaiseeDay

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father, thank you for your peace overflowing and comforting DaiseeDay and her family.   We give you praise for being the comfort and peace for her grandfather and for her family members who have to make financial, schedule and travel adjustments to come together.
> 
> Father thank you for meeting each of their needs, that your provision is sure for each one of them.   Ease their hearts from fear and anxiety, make your presence known to them beyond their human understanding.  You are their Lord and their complete provider and protector in this and all things pertaining to their lives.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> for you DaiseeDay ... for you.



Thank you Shimmie! 

We've made it here safe and my grandpa will soon be at peace. He says he's ready to go "home".


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

DaiseeDay thanks so much and everyone else. This is truly a test of my faith.


----------



## auparavant

L-rd, please heal Loolahlooh and restore her fully, even restoring her beyond what she was, L-rd.  I ask you to bless her and to strengthen her.  Make her path straight, L-rd.  Thank you.  I trust in you, Jesus.  I ask You because You are the only one who can do this.  It is done in Your Name.  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

DaiseeDay said:


> Thank you Shimmie!
> 
> We've made it here safe and my grandpa will soon be at peace. He says he's ready to go "home".



Ohhhhh, Sweetie...  My heart and prayers are with you.     Love to Grandpa... much love and peace.  If this is what he desires, we praise God for love and life that you've known with him here on earth.   Praise God for the love and peace that he has and for you and your precious family.  

I personally will not interfere with your Grandfather's desires with strong prayers of holding on to him delaying him from his desire to be with the Lord.  I will pray instead for your family's strength and peace.   

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> L-rd, please heal Loolahlooh and restore her fully, even restoring her beyond what she was, L-rd.  I ask you to bless her and to strengthen her.  Make her path straight, L-rd.  Thank you.  I trust in you, Jesus.  I ask You because You are the only one who can do this.  It is done in Your Name.  Amen.



What a beautiful prayer and I can't help but thank you beyond the 'thanks' button, because I immediately felt the love in your heart with what you've shared.  

Thank you 'Aupar'... I mean it, thank you.


----------



## DaiseeDay

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father, thank you for your peace overflowing and comforting DaiseeDay and her family.   We give you praise for being the comfort and peace for her grandfather and for her family members who have to make financial, schedule and travel adjustments to come together.
> 
> Father thank you for meeting each of their needs, that your provision is sure for each one of them.   Ease their hearts from fear and anxiety, make your presence known to them beyond their human understanding.  You are their Lord and their complete provider and protector in this and all things pertaining to their lives.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> for you DaiseeDay ... for you.



Thank you Shimmie! 

We've made it here safe and my grandpa will soon be at peace. He says he's ready to go "home".


----------



## Shimmie

DaiseeDay said:


> Thank you Shimmie!
> 
> We've made it here safe and my grandpa will soon be at peace. He says he's ready to go "home".



  Still praying for you and your family and precious Grandpa, Sweet one...


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

I have a prayer request for my friend Larnie, she had the Gastric Sleeve done on April 10 had complications went back in for surgery last week to have a stent put in and she is on a feeding tube and cant have anything by mouth for two months. She goes in for surgery to take the stent out on July 26. Please pray for her. Thanks


----------



## loolalooh

................sorry, see below....................


----------



## loolalooh

Okay, I have the courage to ask ...

Prayer for protection, sanity, strength, and cleansing.  Prayer for clarity.  

The battle just got real yesterday.  Really real.

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Okay, I have the courage to ask ...
> 
> Prayer for protection, sanity, strength, and cleansing.  Prayer for clarity.
> 
> The battle just got real yesterday.  Really real.
> 
> Thanks, ladies.



   The 'chastisement' of your peace is upon the shoulders of Jesus.  

Rendered:   Paid in Full.  

With Love,

Your Father God in Heaven...


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Praying for everyone and myself......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I have a prayer request for my friend Larnie, she had the Gastric Sleeve done on April 10 had complications went back in for surgery last week to have a stent put in and she is on a feeding tube and cant have anything by mouth for two months. She goes in for surgery to take the stent out on July 26. Please pray for her. Thanks



Lord we thank you for the request on behalf of Larnie.  Lord we lift her up to you at this time.  Lord we know you are a healer and we pray for healing and restoration of Larnie's body.  Lord you are sovereign over all and will lead and guide the doctors and surgeons as they continued to help Larnie through her complications.  Lord touch Larnie at this time and remind her that you hand is on her life.  Help her to cry out to you in her moments of frustrations, anger, confusion, or what ever emotion she may be feeling.  Allow this to be another testimony of your love for her and that she will draw nearer to you and understand more of who you are-of your faithfulness, your love, your kindness, your mercy, your compassion, your grace.  Lord bring others around Larnie at this time that can speak life and encouragement into her ,that can pray with her, that can help her.  Lord let this be another shaping and molding of her life into Christ-likeness and not a time of condemnation, bitterness or regret.  Lord we know you are faithful and that you hear the prayers of your people and entrust Larnie to you for complete healing.  In Jesus name...Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lord we thank you for the request on behalf of Larnie.  Lord we lift her up to you at this time.  Lord we know you are a healer and we pray for healing and restoration of Larnie's body.  Lord you are sovereign over all and will lead and guide the doctors and surgeons as they continued to help Larnie through her complications.
> 
> Lord touch Larnie at this time and remind her that you hand is on her life.  Help her to cry out to you in her moments of frustrations, anger, confusion, or what ever emotion she may be feeling.  Allow this to be another testimony of your love for her and that she will draw nearer to you and understand more of who you are-of your faithfulness, your love, your kindness, your mercy, your compassion, your grace.
> 
> Lord bring others around Larnie at this time that can speak life and encouragement into her ,that can pray with her, that can help her.  Lord let this be another shaping and molding of her life into Christ-likeness and not a time of condemnation, bitterness or regret.
> 
> Lord we know you are faithful and that you hear the prayers of your people and entrust Larnie to you for complete healing.  In Jesus name...Amen.



Such a beautiful prayer and I agree, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## crlsweetie912

I ask for your prayers ladies.  I know I need to get some help.  I'm afraid of how hopeless I feel.  I'm going to the doctor to get some help.  Love you all and God bless!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I ask for your prayers ladies.  I know I need to get some help.  I'm afraid of how hopeless I feel.  I'm going to the doctor to get some help.  Love you all and God bless!



You're coming through this 'Precious Sweetie'... you are coming through this.    You're just tired, sweet one, just so, so tired.   You've expended your all, spirit, soul and body and tangibles to all in your life.   It seems nothing has come back in return, especially to replenish your walls seeming bare.

Dearest One, God is renewing your strength and beyond replenishment, is abundance of the new. leaving no room for the old.   

I praise God for upholding you, comforting you and 'feeding' and nourishing your heart and soul.   For truly therein lies the very heart of you, called 'Love'.  

You are not a failure and never shall you ever be less than God's precious love of His heart.   Always have, always will, His love.   

Precious Sweetie... "Your Light Still Shines, Out of Darkness".   And it's blinding the enemy, big time.


----------



## auparavant

My prayer to the Kotel, at the Western Wall, the holiest place on earth...may G-d hear my prayer and grant my requests.  Amen.


----------



## Ogoma

Please put my friend's sister Edith in your prayers. She lost her husband a few years ago and lost two of her kids on the plane crash in Nigeria yesterday.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> My prayer to the Kotel, at the Western Wall, the holiest place on earth...may G-d hear my prayer and grant my requests.  Amen.



You are still in my prayers...     :yep;  

No walls can stand between you and God.  He hears and answers, just for you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm not worried about myself. I'm worried for those I come in contact with. I pray for those who have been commissioned to help me bc I know I'm a mess. I pray for those mothers who are doing all they can to make a better life for their families. I pray for the single chicks out there--I don't care for dudes at all at this point-- who is going through doubt,loneliness,and unfulfilled while being a single chick in this society. I pray for those who are trying to become sexually pure in heart and body. I pray for the unemployed person who is trying but getting told no in ever direction.

Lord thank you for another day to praise you. Lord thank you for the ability to seek you. Help us to dig deeper,push through and be more like you. We are wanting to have that great blessing Lord,help us to see we are already blessed beyond words. Help us help others Lord. Your a provider in you there is no lack. Help us meet the needs and desires of others. We all have been given something to give. Some are wealthy with money but some with time,experience,love,and common sense.

Bless those who feel like quitting. Bless those who are in mourning Lord because the will gain comfort from you.Bless you God for being so mericiful when we deserve such horrid things. Thank you for being the most pure sarifice and taking all the hurt and challenge by dying on the cross for me and for all. You were pierced on your sides,feet nailed down,you were mocked Lord. Thank you for dying and going through such a hard journey to ultimately save me from the horrid demise. Help us to take comfort that even if the condition never goes away in this life it will be gone in Heaven Lord. 

In Jesus name you will be done Lord,Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Ogoma said:


> Please put my friend's sister Edith in your prayers. She lost her husband a few years ago and lost two of her kids on the plane crash in Nigeria yesterday.



For you Ogoma and your friend's sister, Edith 

Precious Father in Heaven, we lift the heart of Edith unto you for your loving comfort to fill her to overflowing.     Comfort her broken heart over her babies who were lost on that plane for this is just too much for her to bear.    

Father thank you for lifting her up and holding her in your loving embrace which will never let her down.   In time, this may heal...but never will time replace her precious babies who lived within her womb and to whom she gave birth.   Father, protect her from bitterness, protect her from the spirit of depression and oppression.    More than ever before she will need your Holy Presence to be beside her, within her and to guide her heart to be whole again.    Only with you can this be done.    

Father we thank you; heart to heart we give you the glory, the honour and the praise.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  :Rose:


----------



## Ogoma

Shimmie said:


> For you Ogoma and your friend's sister, Edith
> 
> Precious Father in Heaven, we lift the heart of Edith unto you for your loving comfort to fill her to overflowing.     Comfort her broken heart over her babies who were lost on that plane for this is just too much for her to bear.
> 
> Father thank you for lifting her up and holding her in your loving embrace which will never let her down.   In time, this may heal...but never will time replace her precious babies who lived within her womb and to whom she gave birth.   Father, protect her from bitterness, protect her from the spirit of depression and oppression.    More than ever before she will need your Holy Presence to be beside her, within her and to guide her heart to be whole again.    Only with you can this be done.
> 
> Father we thank you; heart to heart we give you the glory, the honour and the praise.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  :Rose:



This is a beautiful prayer. Thank you so much.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm not worried about myself. I'm worried for those I come in contact with. I pray for those who have been commissioned to help me bc I know I'm a mess. I pray for those mothers who are doing all they can to make a better life for their families. I pray for the single chicks out there--I don't care for dudes at all at this point-- who is going through doubt,loneliness,and unfulfilled while being a single chick in this society. I pray for those who are trying to become sexually pure in heart and body. I pray for the unemployed person who is trying but getting told no in ever direction.
> 
> Lord thank you for another day to praise you. Lord thank you for the ability to seek you. Help us to dig deeper,push through and be more like you. We are wanting to have that great blessing Lord,help us to see we are already blessed beyond words. Help us help others Lord. Your a provider in you there is no lack. Help us meet the needs and desires of others. We all have been given something to give. Some are wealthy with money but some with time,experience,love,and common sense.
> 
> Bless those who feel like quitting. Bless those who are in mourning Lord because the will gain comfort from you.Bless you God for being so mericiful when we deserve such horrid things. Thank you for being the most pure sarifice and taking all the hurt and challenge by dying on the cross for me and for all. You were pierced on your sides,feet nailed down,you were mocked Lord. Thank you for dying and going through such a hard journey to ultimately save me from the horrid demise. Help us to take comfort that even if the condition never goes away in this life it will be gone in Heaven Lord.
> 
> In Jesus name you will be done Lord,Amen.



A beautiful prayer from such a loving and beautiful heart.  

Thank you for placing it here where many will be not only blessed but also be set free.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Ogoma said:


> This is a beautiful prayer. Thank you so much.



Ogoma, I can never express how my heart hurts for you and your friend, Edith.     On our Prayer Line, we will continue to lift her, you and your friend and the entire family, as well for this is a very hard time for each of you.  

What a wonderful and loving friend you are, Ogoma.  You have a very large and warm heart in which others feel safe.   May God always bless you and continue to use you so lovingly in His Ministry as you minister to others. :Rose: 

Amen.


----------



## Ogoma

Shimmie said:


> Ogoma, I can never express how my heart hurts for you and your friend, Edith.     On our Prayer Line, we will continue to lift her, you and your friend and the entire family, as well for this is a very hard time for each of you.
> 
> What a wonderful and loving friend you are, Ogoma.  You have a very large and warm heart in which others feel safe.   May God always bless you and continue to use you so lovingly in His Ministry as you minister to others. :Rose:
> 
> Amen.



Amen.

.......


----------



## auparavant

Shimmie said:


> You are still in my prayers...  :yep;
> 
> No walls can stand between you and God. He hears and answers, just for you.


 

Means more to me than you can imagine!!! Thank you, chère rose!!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

My original post was #1075 if you need to refer back. 

Ok, I think I may understand why this woman is so hellbent on ruining my life....she's possessed. I'm not joking and I'm taking this very seriously. It's bad enough to have to deal with her on a daily basis but now she's in my dreams (more like nightmares) and this is really taking it's toll on me. And to make matters worse, something in my nightmare wouldn't let me "wake up". 

A friend of mine told me to read Luke 11:26 and I feel like I finally have somewhat of an understanding for why she is the way she is. My question: is there a specific passage I can recite everyday that will help alleviate some of this....I can't even think of the word. 

Ladies, I don't mean to complain but the devil seems to be working overtime on me.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Means more to me than you can imagine!!! Thank you, chère rose!!



  You're my sister and I love you as such...


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> My original post was #1075 if you need to refer back.
> 
> Ok, I think I may understand why this woman is so hellbent on ruining my life....she's possessed. I'm not joking and I'm taking this very seriously. It's bad enough to have to deal with her on a daily basis but now she's in my dreams (more like nightmares) and this is really taking it's toll on me. And to make matters worse, something in my nightmare wouldn't let me "wake up".
> 
> A friend of mine told me to read Luke 11:26 and I feel like I finally have somewhat of an understanding for why she is the way she is. My question: is there a specific passage I can recite everyday that will help alleviate some of this....I can't even think of the word.
> 
> Ladies, I don't mean to complain but the devil seems to be working overtime on me.



I have so many scriptures that will bless you.   

However.....

Ignore her.  She is not God.   Ignore her.  She cannot harm you nor can you uproot or stop God's plan, His Destiny for you.    She does not have any power over your life.      

What can she do to harm you?    Nothing!

I Peter 3:   is so clear about this.   

_"Who is he that can harm you; you who chose to follow after righteousness?_

And in Galatians 6:     I love this  

_'Let no man trouble me, for I bear on my body the marks of Jesus Christ.'_

And in Psalm 46

_God is in the midst of her [meaning YOU] and she shall not be moved_
Jesus said it loud and clear in Luke 10:

_Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you _

I've given you the 'chapters only' on purpose.   When you open your Bible, to look these up, God is going to speak to you personally and it is going to bless you so much.    

Baby in this life, people are always going to be people and there's nothing we can do to stop them from being 'people'.   Yet, with and by God, you are more than a Conqueror (Romans 8) over all of them and no matter what you encounter in this life, God's Word will strengthen you and keep you strong in it all.    After a while it won't matter what someone says or does.   You know who you are in Christ Jesus and that's all you need to be focused upon.   

This person is actually a blessing because she is driving closer to the Lord and to prayer.    As for the dreams, it means that you are not allowing yourself to be at peace.   However, you are so loved by God and He will not allow anything or anyone to harm you in your sleep.   God promised to give you, His Beloved,  'Sweet Sleep' and He always will.  

This person is really no threat to you at all.   You have nothing to fear nor to be weary of.    Nothing.   For God is with you.


----------



## sidney

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> My original post was #1075 if you need to refer back.
> 
> Ok, I think I may understand why this woman is so hellbent on ruining my life....she's possessed. I'm not joking and I'm taking this very seriously. It's bad enough to have to deal with her on a daily basis but now she's in my dreams (more like nightmares) and this is really taking it's toll on me. And to make matters worse, something in my nightmare wouldn't let me "wake up".
> 
> A friend of mine told me to read Luke 11:26 and I feel like I finally have somewhat of an understanding for why she is the way she is. My question: is there a specific passage I can recite everyday that will help alleviate some of this....I can't even think of the word.
> 
> Ladies, I don't mean to complain but the devil seems to be working overtime on me.



I am sorry for all that you are going through.  Jesus told us to model our prayer as this one: 

Our Father in heaven,
            hallowed be your name.
            Your   Kingdom come, 
            your will be done, 
            on earth as in heaven
            Give us today   our daily bread.
            Forgive us our sins,
            as we forgive those who sin against   us. 
            Lead us not into temptation, 
*but deliver us from evil. *
            For the   kingdom, 
            the power and the glory are yours. 
        Now and for ever.              Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies,

we are still renovating please keep us in prayer.


Please also keep the ekklesia all over the world in prayer ...thank you.


----------



## Dee_33

Good morning ladies, I have 2 prayer requests:

My friend's newborn grandson has just been diagnosed with sickle cell anemia, I'm praying for strength for the entire family.  My 2nd request is for myself, as I get closer to my surgery date I'm feeling anxious and the what-ifs are attacking.  I'm praying for peace for my mind, I want to turn this over to God and rest in his peace knowing that he'll care for me.  I'm finding it easier said than done, but I'm gonna keep pushing.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me to find a paying job. There is a promising org,that would be perfect,but the process is dragging.


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> Good morning ladies, I have 2 prayer requests:
> 
> My friend's newborn grandson has just been diagnosed with sickle cell anemia, I'm praying for strength for the entire family.  My 2nd request is for myself, as I get closer to my surgery date I'm feeling anxious and the what-ifs are attacking.  I'm praying for peace for my mind, I want to turn this over to God and rest in his peace knowing that he'll care for me.  I'm finding it easier said than done, but I'm gonna keep pushing.
> 
> Thank you ladies



luving me

   No evil shall befall you....

_5 The Lord is thy keeper: the Lord is thy shade upon thy right hand.

6 The sun shall not smite thee by day, nor the moon by night.

7 The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul._

Psalm 121 
__________________


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me to find a paying job. There is a promising org,that would be perfect,but the process is dragging.



Father, we thank you for providing precious Shiks with not only a 'paying job' but one that exceeds her expectations.   

Favour her, Dear Heavenly Father, please 'favour' precious Shiks and allow her to see your good works and special blessings which you have ordained especially for her. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen


----------



## ivyness

If anyone is out there I ask that you join my family and I in prayer. There will be a crucial ruling handed down in the trial of the men who killed my father in about 3.5 hours. We want the current judge to remain, the defence wants a new one so he won't hear first hand the evidence from those who were there when my father was killed.

Please please pray that the matter can go before the original judge and please please pray that these men get what they deserve and remain in jail until they die. Regardless of the outcome today, I know that evil will NOT PREVAIL.

Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> If anyone is out there I ask that you join my family and I in prayer. There will be a crucial ruling handed down in the trial of the men who killed my father in about 3.5 hours. We want the current judge to remain, the defence wants a new one so he won't hear first hand the evidence from those who were there when my father was killed.
> 
> Please please pray that the matter can go before the original judge and please please pray that these men get what they deserve and remain in jail until they die. Regardless of the outcome today, I know that evil will NOT PREVAIL.
> 
> Thanks.



Father we pray that 'evil shall not triumph over good' in this and any further court decisions and actions.   In the Name of Jesus' we thank you for maintaining the right cause of this grieving family and that you are the Judge, and none other.   This trial shall go according to your justice and your justice shall be performed.    

We thank you Father God for being "Jehovah Mispah' which indeed means 'Justice'.   You are the 'Righteous Judge' and the advocate for those who trust in you.   Father God, please hear their cry and heal their broken hearts.   Allow not the enemy to prevail, but your rule and your will in this and every aspect of this trial.   In Jesus' Name, to you we give the honour and ther praise, with all of our hearts. ... Amen and Amen.


----------



## ivyness

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father we pray that 'evil shall not triumph over good' in this and any further court decisions and actions.   In the Name of Jesus' we thank you for maintaining the right cause of this grieving family and that you are the Judge, and none other.   This trial shall go according to your justice and your justice shall be performed.
> 
> We thank you Father God for being "Jehovah Mispah' which indeed means 'Justice'.   You are the 'Righteous Judge' and the advocate for those who trust in you.   Father God, please hear their cry and heal their broken hearts.   Allow not the enemy to prevail, but your rule and your will in this and every aspect of this trial.   In Jesus' Name, to you we give the honour and ther praise, with all of our hearts. ... Amen and Amen.



Thank you for your prayers Shimmie. The judge thought it would be unreasonable to get a new judge at this stage. So relieved. The prosecution continues its case later this month so we will keep praying.


----------



## gvin89

Hi ladies! Requesting prayer for the Lord to align my friendships...some of them feel very one-sided. I've been plagued previously by a spirit of rejection and neglect....I really don't want to go to that place again. I do not put my hope in people but I truly value my friendships. I just don't think I always get back what I put in and my expectations of others are very low just due to past disappointments.

Also, my half-siblings are coming to my home...this will be like our first real meeting out of bad circumstances (i.e. death, car accidents). I don't know what to feel or expect and I'm sure it will be awkward. Just asking for courage and a calm spirit. Continued prayer for my biological father to accept all of this and maybe eventually forge a relationship with me. I have forgiven him for never being there...he needs peace with our situation before its too late.

Thanks in advance for your prayers!


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> Hi ladies! Requesting prayer for the Lord to align my friendships...some of them feel very one-sided. I've been plagued previously by a spirit of rejection and neglect....I really don't want to go to that place again. I do not put my hope in people but I truly value my friendships. I just don't think I always get back what I put in and my expectations of others are very low just due to past disappointments.
> 
> Also, my half-siblings are coming to my home...this will be like our first real meeting out of bad circumstances (i.e. death, car accidents). I don't know what to feel or expect and I'm sure it will be awkward. Just asking for courage and a calm spirit. Continued prayer for my biological father to accept all of this and maybe eventually forge a relationship with me. I have forgiven him for never being there...he needs peace with our situation before its too late.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prayers!



Father God we thank you for the heart and the love of our sister gvin89, who is as her 'name' describes her, one who has given and she has given much.     Father thank you for giving peace to her heart and to the heart of her family members with whom she has not been close in the years past.   Let these moments and days and years ahead be ones filled with love and no more rejection neither the fear of it.    

You promise us in your Word that we are 'accepted' in the Beloved.   The Beloved is you.   Therefore when man rejects us, it simply means more room has been made in our lives for you to fill it with your loving presence which is forever.     Father thank you for the love which she has never known but shall know because of you.    Thank you for bringing the hearts of her family members more towards you and more towards her in Jesus' Name.  

Let there be no fear of rejection, but an open heart surrounded with your loving protection.   For in you there is a complete circle of endless love that will be with and in her forever.   

Bless this family in Jesus Name... for this we thank you with all of our hearts... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Shimmie and sidney, thanks ladies so much. This is going to be tough but I know this is happening for a reason. He is preparing me for something...I just wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> Shimmie and sidney, thanks ladies so much. This is going to be tough but I know this is happening for a reason. He is preparing me for something...I just wish I knew what it was.



God is strengthening you to trust Him and to not 'fear' what man can do unto you. 

Consider how a person who was once unable to read and how empowered they became when they were able to read and write their name for the first time.    An explosion of confidence overflowed into their hearts and they no longer feared what anyone thought of them.   They had a newly achieved power that no one could take away.   

The same principle applies to us spiritually.   God says that 'though we walk through the valley of the 'shadow' of death, we will fear NO evil for He is with us; His rod and His staff, comforts us...  

This issue with this woman is just a 'shadow'; shadows stretch and expand to make themselves larger than the image that they are imitating.   Key word:  'imitating'.       Once you confront this shadow and ignore it and not allow it to 'bully' you, you will then no longer fear it.     Of whom shall we be afraid?    No one!   For God is with us, to protect and to guide us and God does this for His Name's Sake.   God puts His reputation on the line to prove to us that He is God and no one else.   

This is what God is teaching you.    To fear no man, no matter how threatening they 'appear', we do not have to fear them.   Man cannot rewrite the destiny that God has for us.     

Fear not, precious one.... Fear not.   This person is only a shadow and shadow's disappear when the Light is on.   

You are the Light.   

God is making sure that you are and shall, 'Live Your Life to the Fullest'


----------



## LoveisYou

disappointed, I'm literally fighting to keep the faith and remain positive, fighting not to dwell on disappointments. Please keep me in your prayers ladies


----------



## gvin89

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father God we thank you for the heart and the love of our sister gvin89, who is as her 'name' describes her, one who has given and she has given much.     Father thank you for giving peace to her heart and to the heart of her family members with whom she has not been close in the years past.   Let these moments and days and years ahead be ones filled with love and no more rejection neither the fear of it.
> 
> You promise us in your Word that we are 'accepted' in the Beloved.   The Beloved is you.   Therefore when man rejects us, it simply means more room has been made in our lives for you to fill it with your loving presence which is forever.     Father thank you for the love which she has never known but shall know because of you.    Thank you for bringing the hearts of her family members more towards you and more towards her in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Let there be no fear of rejection, but an open heart surrounded with your loving protection.   For in you there is a complete circle of endless love that will be with and in her forever.
> 
> Bless this family in Jesus Name... for this we thank you with all of our hearts... Amen and Amen.



Thanks so much for the prayers! I'm praising because everything went well. My 2 half-siblings came to my house and we had a wonderful time. I have not heard and doubt I will hear from my father but that is ok...I have no control over that. I have committed to forging a relationship with my siblings. God is in control!


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers! I'm praising because everything went well. My 2 half-siblings came to my house and we had a wonderful time. I have not heard and doubt I will hear from my father but that is ok...I have no control over that. I have committed to forging a relationship with my siblings. God is in control!



Praise God... I'm happy about you and your sisters.   What a special gift and joy.  Now you can praise God together and share nail colors and hair growth and all of those special things that 'sisters' do  :reddancer:    


Dad will come 'around'.   Just keep him in your prayers that he will know the Lord and that God will keep him.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.     I praise God for the scripture that says 'Fathers will turn their hearts to their 'sons' and this includes 'daughters'.


----------



## TeeMartini

Hello everyone,

Iam not even sure were to start but at the beginning. So here I go.... Iam asking for a prayer request on behalf of my son and myself. I was in a bad marriage for 5 years. When I say bad, I don't mean an abuser physically or emotionally. I mean he was a gambler and a drinker and worked really hard. But didn't attend to the emotional needs of his family and just pretty much wasn't there. So I left. Skip ahead 4 years later Iam with my high school sweet heart. I know him inside out. But he's immature, not ready for marriage and doesn't have any intentions of living for God. Now I am a backslider but want to come back to the Lord. It's always been my intention  and in my up bringing even though I have strayed for so long! My parents are both  ministers and worry about me so much. I just don't know what to do with this relationship. I thought it was right at the time but now Iam not so sure. Please pray for me.... I need all of you too please. I feel so lost.

Thanks in advance for all your prayers


----------



## LongTimeComing

Sending them up for you Tee. God's love is amazing. And WHOLE!


----------



## Shimmie

TeeMartini said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Iam not even sure were to start but at the beginning. So here I go.... I am asking for a prayer request on behalf of my son and myself. I was in a bad marriage for 5 years. When I say bad, I don't mean an abuser physically or emotionally. I mean he was a gambler and a drinker and worked really hard. But didn't attend to the emotional needs of his family and just pretty much wasn't there. So I left.
> 
> Skip ahead 4 years later Iam with my high school sweet heart. I know him inside out. But he's immature, not ready for marriage and doesn't have any intentions of living for God. Now I am a backslider but want to come back to the Lord. It's always been my intention  and in my up bringing even though I have strayed for so long!
> 
> My parents are both  ministers and worry about me so much. I just don't know what to do with this relationship. I thought it was right at the time but now Iam not so sure. Please pray for me.... I need all of you too please. I feel so lost.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your prayers



What a beautiful and brave child of God you are.   God says in His word that a broken spirit and a contrite heart, He will not despise.   This is what you have given to the Lord, a broken spirit and a contrite heart... you are humbling yourself before the Altar of God.     

Jesus says that anyone who comes to Him that He will in no way cast out.   Your heart of repentance is not rejected and neither are you.    Thank God for your husband and the friend, for it is through those experiences that you were able to 'see' and understand that it's God that you have been searching for all along.    These men and their disappointments opened the heart of your understanding and now you know that God is the true love of your life before any man.     Pray for their souls to be saved, however move on with the Lord and grow with God and allow Him to nuture, protect and love you.   It will be in God's love that you will find the right man who will love you and love the Lord with all of his heart.   

Your parents never gave up on you; neither did their prayers.   Their prayers for you live forever and they will fall with joy to see their prayers were answered, protecting you and keeping you and sealing you in the Blood of Jesus.   

God bless you.   I admire you, such a brave and honest person you are.  Your post truly humbles me.    Your parents are extremely blessed to have you as their daughter.   Their hearts are extremely humbled as well.   

God bless you, Precious Daughter of the Most High God.


----------



## Dee_33

Good morning ladies, I have a prayer request;  Last November I was in a car accident, the other driver ran a red light and we collided.  When we got out of our cars he apologized and said that it was his fault, however when the police showed up he said his light was yellow.  The officer didn't give either of us a ticket because he said he couldn't tell who ran the light.  Fast-forward to now and my insurance company has repaired my car but they are now going after the other guy's insurance for reimbursment.  I'm praying that the truth comes out and that I'm reimbursed for my deductible.  I know it seems trivial because it's just money, but I just hate that he lied.  Thank you ladies.  And thank God that no one was injured in the accident.


----------



## Laela

I join others in prayer for you in this situation..there is nothing trivial about the truth being revealed. What is yours is yours, even the money! I am glad your angel was there to protect you; rest assured God already has this whole thing worked out, including complete healing for your body..sometimes we think we're OK but may have undetected injuries that surface much later. What the devil meant to harm you, God uses for good to keep you.

_Surely goodness and love will follow me all the days of my life, and I will dwell in the house of the LORD forever._ Ps 23:6



luving me said:


> Good morning ladies, I have a prayer request;  Last November I was in a car accident, the other driver ran a red light and we collided.  When we got out of our cars he apologized and said that it was his fault, however when the police showed up he said his light was yellow.  The officer didn't give either of us a ticket because he said he couldn't tell who ran the light.  Fast-forward to now and my insurance company has repaired my car but they are now going after the other guy's insurance for reimbursment.  I'm praying that the truth comes out and that I'm reimbursed for my deductible.  I know it seems trivial because it's just money, but I just hate that he lied.  Thank you ladies.  And thank God that no one was injured in the accident.


----------



## TeeMartini

Shimmie said:
			
		

> What a beautiful and brave child of God you are.   God says in His word that a broken spirit and a contrite heart, He will not despise.   This is what you have given to the Lord, a broken spirit and a contrite heart... you are humbling yourself before the Altar of God.
> 
> Jesus says that anyone who comes to Him that He will in no way cast out.   Your heart of repentance is not rejected and neither are you.    Thank God for your husband and the friend, for it is through those experiences that you were able to 'see' and understand that it's God that you have been searching for all along.    These men and their disappointments opened the heart of your understanding and now you know that God is the true love of your life before any man.     Pray for their souls to be saved, however move on with the Lord and grow with God and allow Him to nuture, protect and love you.   It will be in God's love that you will find the right man who will love you and love the Lord with all of his heart.
> 
> Your parents never gave up on you; neither did their prayers.   Their prayers for you live forever and they will fall with joy to see their prayers were answered, protecting you and keeping you and sealing you in the Blood of Jesus.
> 
> God bless you.   I admire you, such a brave and honest person you are.  Your post truly humbles me.    Your parents are extremely blessed to have you as their daughter.   Their hearts are extremely humbled as well.
> 
> God bless you, Precious Daughter of the Most High God.



Thank you Shimmie for all your encouragement and heart felt words. It means more then you know. God bless you


----------



## Shimmie

TeeMartini said:


> Thank you Shimmie for all your encouragement and heart felt words. It means more then you know. God bless you



God bless you too, precious one.   God richly bless you... abundantly.


----------



## Shimmie

*Prayer Request for my neighbors 'Mom'.  *

My neighbors Mom had an aneurysm (sp?) this morning.   I just spoke with my neighbor and they are taking her mom into surgery at this very moment (5:20 p.m.).

Please share your prayers.   I thank you with all of my heart.


----------



## Lanea87

I feel like my request is so minor compared to what others have posted. But I am still putting it out here....

In the last 2 month, I lost my income. I started working again but its nothing compared to what I WAS making at first. I am a nursing student that will graduate in Dec with my BSN and I also have a CNA license.

Well long story short I have applied everywhere that I can think of to work with my CNA but I havent received 1 call back. I just dont understand what I am doing wrong and I feel that I wont make it on the income that I am making. 
I have already used all my savings and I dont know what else to do.

So I am asking that you ladies pray for me, so that I may stay afloat and make it.


----------



## Shimmie

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I feel like my request is so minor compared to what others have posted. But I am still putting it out here....
> 
> In the last 2 month, I lost my income. I started working again but its nothing compared to what I WAS making at first. I am a nursing student that will graduate in Dec with my BSN and I also have a CNA license.
> 
> Well long story short I have applied everywhere that I can think of to work with my CNA but I havent received 1 call back. I just dont understand what I am doing wrong and I feel that I wont make it on the income that I am making.
> I have already used all my savings and I dont know what else to do.
> 
> So I am asking that you ladies pray for me, so that I may stay afloat and make it.



All prayers are 'big' to God our Father.  Your prayer is precious to Him and even more you are.  God will perfect all that concerns you.  That's His loving answer to you... He will perfect 'ALL' that concerns you, in Jesus' Name.  

This means that every concern God has taken to heart and is taking care of all of your cares. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie said:


> *Prayer Request for my neighbors 'Mom'.  *
> 
> My neighbors Mom had an aneurysm (sp?) this morning.   I just spoke with my neighbor and they are taking her mom into surgery at this very moment (5:20 p.m.).
> 
> Please share your prayers.   I thank you with all of my heart.



*:Rose:  * UPDATE *  :Rose:  * UPDATE * :Rose:   * UPDATE *  :Rose:*​
Thank you everyone for your love and prayers for my neighbor's Mom.  

She came through the surgery well and my neighbor says that her Mom is doing better than she was before the surgery.   She is still trying to 'talk' but she needs to rest and allow God to complete His healing process in her.

Thanks so much again for your love and prayers.  

Shimmie  

Thank God I was able to post this message with the power out due to the east coast storm.


----------



## auparavant

Think I hairline fractured my leg...2 weeks ago. When the storm a few days ago hit, that's when I got bad swelling.  I fell on a crazy sidewalk and hit my shin, right under my knee on the edge o f this concrete...and hard.  I was so embarassed...but got up and kept going.  Got things to do.  It was a little bruised, nothing serious.  Now, I can barely walk on it.  Sigh....pray that I am healed completely.  Will go to the md. tomorrow.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I'm requesting prayer for Tameka Foster Raymond's son, Usher's step son.    I don't know if it has already been addressed in this forum.  

Like that song says, it ain't over until God says its over. Keep fighting until the victory is won.


----------



## auparavant

^^Insomnia...posting at such a late hour...but I didn't know it was her.  That poor family.  I'll count my blessings...and stop complaining so much.  Will do...will pray for them.

L-rd, you know their struggles and pain they are going through.  I ask you to heal this child according to your will.  And if it is not your will, please give them the grace to withstand the pain and heal.  Whichever is the outcome, L-rd, please uplift them and let them feel your peace.  Amen.


----------



## MSee

auparavant said:


> Think I hairline fractured my leg...2 weeks ago. When the storm a few days ago hit, that's when I got bad swelling. I fell on a crazy sidewalk and hit my shin, right under my knee on the edge o f this concrete...and hard. I was so embarassed...but got up and kept going. Got things to do. It was a little bruised, nothing serious. Now, I can barely walk on it. Sigh....pray that I am healed completely. Will go to the md. tomorrow.


 
Abba Father, I thank you that you or letting us know that not one sparrow falls without You knowing. You are very much aware of what auparavant is going through and I ask that you be merciful to her and give her a swift and complete healing. Thank You for your answer, in Jesus name.


----------



## auparavant

Thanks for the prayers...with my "eye of newt" and stubbornness, I'm just going tomorrow lol.  Hopefully, no fracture.  It's a little better with homeopathic meds...but an md should be looking at this.  Thanks again.  And please know, even if I don't post it, I do pray for all the people here, specifically for work, school, family and marriage...as well as other specific requests.  G-d is generous with all mankind...I have to keep that in mind as I've given to complaining this week


----------



## TraciChanel

@Aupravant, so glad to hear you're feeling better. I'll keep you in my prayers...



			
				auparavant said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prayers...with my "eye of newt" and stubbornness, I'm just going tomorrow lol.  Hopefully, no fracture.  It's a little better with homeopathic meds...but an md should be looking at this.  Thanks again.  And please know, even if I don't post it, I do pray for all the people here, specifically for work, school, family and marriage...as well as other specific requests.  G-d is generous with all mankind...I have to keep that in mind as I've given to complaining this week


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Thanks for the prayers...with my "eye of newt" and stubbornness, I'm just going tomorrow lol.  Hopefully, no fracture.  It's a little better with homeopathic meds...but an md should be looking at this.  Thanks again.
> 
> And please know, even if I don't post it, I do pray for all the people here, specifically for work, school, family and marriage...as well as other specific requests.  G-d is generous with all mankind...I have to keep that in mind as I've given to complaining this week



You're always in our hearts and prayers, auparavant  

I thank God for you.  I'm glad you are feeling better and that you are going to see your doctor.   It shall be well with you in Jesus' Name.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

Just letting everyone know,  I'm unable to attend the phone prayers, but that I keep you all, especially the prayer warriors in my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just letting everyone know,  I'm unable to attend the phone prayers, but that I keep you all, especially the prayer warriors in my prayers.



Thank You...


----------



## Shiks

Praying for everyone here. Thank you for taking time out for others.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

please pray for my family during this difficult time..we are dealing with the loss of our great aunt who passed away today at the age of 96..I do know that she is resting now and at peace. See you later, auntie.


----------



## Dee_33

Thank you all for the prayers...had my post-op appt today and all is well.  Thank you God.


----------



## moneychaser

I have a c-section scheduled for this Sunday.  Please pray for the safety and HEALTH of my baby boy and I 



JunMom2Be said:


> Prayer request: My current work environment is very toxic and stressful.   The day to day drama I have to deal with has started to affect my mood at home with my family, weight, and confidence.
> I recently applied for a position that mirrors the duties I currently perform but on a larger scale. I am praying that God blesses me with this position so I can get back to being happy.



Thanks for your prayers ladies!  I interviewed for this position last month or so and it went extremely well!  It is a federal government position so the process is a little slow but I know they have not made a selection yet.  
I have been praying steadfastly that I receive an offer so I do not have to go back to my current job after my fmla leave is up


----------



## briana87

I would really appreciate if you ladies could join with me and "touch" and agree that my two coworkers and I get new jobs TODAY. The company we work for has cut back our hours and we are each receiving less than 20 hours per week. I have applied to several jobs this week and I keep having faith and believing that I will get an offer soon. It's very difficult for me to keep walking in faith and believing despite what I see in the natural but I know that by holding on it will manifest itself. 

Thank you so much and I can't wait to share the good news of our job offers with you ladies!


----------



## Sashaa08

wrong thread...


----------



## BlackHairDiva

PLease add me to your prayers tonight. I finally found  new place to move to. PLease pray that everything goes through, credit check and everything. Pray that I can obtain the place with no problems at all. Pray that all runs smoothly favorably with my references given to my potential new landlord.

My sibling and I are applying for better jobs. Pray that we all obtain better paying jobs and obtain a better more respectful job environment. My oldest brother is also looking to rent a house. Help him find one that he will love and be able to maintain.

My cousin also got operated last night. Please pray that he heals quickly with no issues.

Pray tha I can find a good school for my older nephew who has autism. I want to find a program where my nephew can learn, grow and be inspired to best he can belllin everything he does. Please please pray that I can find a local school for him.

THank you so much...

Mini Praise report: I asked god to help me find a specific place in a particular neighborhood. He provided that to me....I`m waiting for them to do a credit check. My credit barely existant since I paid off everything on there and I have no debts.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

I know ya'll are sick of me but here goes another prayer request.

Don't want to go into details but please pray for me (work related) and my family. The stress is causing me to lose my hair, I haven't eaten in a few days, and there's no reason we should have to be going through this 

I'm logged on here today just so I can try to get my mind off everything.


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> I know ya'll are sick of me but here goes another prayer request.
> 
> Don't want to go into details but please pray for me (work related) and my family. The stress is causing me to lose my hair, I haven't eaten in a few days, and there's no reason we should have to be going through this
> 
> I'm logged on here today just so I can try to get my mind off everything.



In Jesus' Name, Father I thank you for overpowering all that has been 'overwhelming' our precious sister and your dearly loved daughter in Jesus Christ Our Lord.   

Let her see 'You' and not 'them'; Show her that this is not their 'win' but Yours and hers', for it is only a video of what you've already taken care of in the past.    The victory has been won for her and she is living this victory even now in the midst of it's 'replay'.     

Peace prevails in the heart of Livingmylifetothefullest for that she shall do... live her life to the fullness of you.   

In Jesus' Name, thank you Father God for your goodness and mercy which follows her wherever she goes.   Nothing and no one can bring harm to her; for darkness fears your Light which covers her.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Shimmie thanks so much and you made me cry


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> Shimmie thanks so much and you made me cry



What you see on your job is just a _'video replay' _of the victory that God has already won...for you.   

There's nothing more that the enemy can do...  

God has won  so have you...His daughter.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Hi Ladies,

I really need to ask for prayer. Hubby and I have two children (ages 4 & 6). the 6 year old attended Kindergarten and now 1st grade at our neighborhood public school. We live in a pretty conservative area and the schools here are very good acdemically. In fact, in that regard the schools are among the top schools in the country. 

I am a SAHM and my husband and I had always planned for this to be so, but God has really enabled us to have one parent at home with our babies on a salary that is well under six figures annually. Recently, we were blessed to find a really strong preschool program for our 4 year old that also includes a Christian based curriculum. It is affordable at 3 half days per week because we get a HUGE discount if I volunteer. My older child expressed that she longs to be able to learn about God at school as well as at home and that she wishes she could have what her brother will have at the new preschool. This had already been heavy on my heart. I am a fully credentialed teacher & school administrator ( I stopped working 6 years ago). I could easily homeschool, but hubby isn't comfortable with that option. However, we both would love to put them in a Christian school, but we currently can not afford to do so. It would be $500+ a month for our 6 year old alone. So at least $1,000/mos. when they both would be attending. I feel that God is placing it on my heart to ensure that our children are in a Godly environment throughout the day. Please join me in prayer that God will provide the funding we need to make this happen and be able to keep our babies there, and/or that we can qualify for a scholarship/substantial discount. Right now, the only way this could happen is if i go back to work full time and put our babies in daycare, which I know is not the plan that God wants us to follow.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really need to ask for prayer. Hubby and I have two children (ages 4 & 6). the 6 year old attended Kindergarten and now 1st grade at our neighborhood public school. We live in a pretty conservative area and the schools here are very good acdemically. In fact, in that regard the schools are among the top schools in the country.
> 
> I am a SAHM and my husband and I had always planned for this to be so, but God has really enabled us to have one parent at home with our babies on a salary that is well under six figures annually.
> 
> Recently, we were blessed to find a really strong preschool program for our 4 year old that also includes a Christian based curriculum. It is affordable at 3 half days per week because we get a HUGE discount if I volunteer. My older child expressed that she longs to be able to learn about God at school as well as at home and that she wishes she could have what her brother will have at the new preschool. This had already been heavy on my heart. I am a fully credentialed teacher & school administrator ( I stopped working 6 years ago).
> 
> I could easily homeschool, but hubby isn't comfortable with that option. However, we both would love to put them in a Christian school, but we currently can not afford to do so. It would be $500+ a month for our 6 year old alone. So at least $1,000/mos. when they both would be attending. I feel that God is placing it on my heart to ensure that our children are in a Godly environment throughout the day.
> 
> Please join me in prayer that God will provide the funding we need to make this happen and be able to keep our babies there, and/or that we can qualify for a scholarship/substantial discount. Right now, the only way this could happen is if i go back to work full time and put our babies in daycare, which I know is not the plan that God wants us to follow.



You and Hubby have found favour with the Lord.   I am so serious about this.   It is beyond obvious that the two of you are in obedience to God's Will for your lives and the lives of your children.     I can hear the angels rejoicing over you and your family in Heaven.   Literally rejoicing.   For how many are such as you here in the earth?      Many, too few....  Yes, many too few. 

In the name of Jesus... Father thank you for blessing this family who desires to adhere to you and to your Word; they are obeying you in Isaiah 54:13... _Thy children shall be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace...._

God's Word promises you that 'Thy Children SHALL be taught of the Lord and great SHALL be their peace.   

Therefore, my precious sister and brother in Christ, behold God's provision, behold his Blessings upon you for there shall be many 'showers' thereof upon you and your children.   You are obeying the Lord which is far better than sacrifice.   There shall be no loss, only great gain.   God's provision for you shall be made plain.   Not only with your children's school, but in your other needs as well concerning provision for better transportation and home repairs and expansion.    Praise God.... forever and ever Amen!   

The Prayer of Jabez...  "God is enlarging your territory", making room for more that you are believing Him for.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> You and Hubby have found favour with the Lord.   I am so serious about this.   It is beyond obvious that the two of you are in obedience to God's Will for your lives and the lives of your children.     I can hear the angels rejoicing over you and your family in Heaven.   Literally rejoicing.   For how many are such as you here in the earth?      Many, too few....  Yes, many too few.
> 
> In the name of Jesus... Father thank you for blessing this family who desires to adhere to you and to your Word; they are obeying you in Isaiah 54:13... _Thy children shall be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace...._
> 
> God's Word promises you that 'Thy Children SHALL be taught of the Lord and great SHALL be their peace.
> 
> Therefore, my precious sister and brother in Christ, behold God's provision, behold his Blessings upon you for there shall be many 'showers' thereof upon you and your children.   You are obeying the Lord which is far better than sacrifice.   There shall be no loss, only great gain.   God's provision for you shall be made plain.   Not only with your children's school, but in your other needs as well concerning provision for better transportation and home repairs and expansion.    Praise God.... forever and ever Amen!
> 
> The Prayer of Jabez...  "God is enlarging your territory", making room for more that you are believing Him for.



Shimmie,

Your words brought tears to my eyes! Your words are such a blessing. This has been heavy on my heart, and I have asked God to forgive us for being in this situation. But what you said about enlarging our territory matches what God has been speaking to me/us about lately. He has also put it on our hearts to expand this family and have more children, as we know that God's word confirms that babies/children are a blessing. The  verse that God led me to was Isaiah 54:2. Thank you so much for praying for us!


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> Your words brought tears to my eyes! Your words are such a blessing. This has been heavy on my heart, and I have asked God to forgive us for being in this situation. But what you said about enlarging our territory matches what God has been speaking to me/us about lately. He has also put it on our hearts to expand this family and have more children, as we know that God's word confirms that babies/children are a blessing. The  verse that God led me to was Isaiah 54:2. Thank you so much for praying for us!



Praise God, Precious One...Praise God.   

The Lord is searching the earth, looking to and fro, searching for those to uphold His Name and Righteousness and to teach their children likewise. 

God's Word has been 'watered' down, His grace has been misplaced.  In you, shall be His peace and total provision...He's already pathed the way for you and your husband and children to follow Him therein.   :Rose:   You will never be mislead nor forsaken.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Hello beautiful women of God....
Haven't been around much, but asking for prayers for my sister and my Niece Nevaeh.
My sister was diagnosed with breast cancer a few months ago and has had two surgeries in a very short period of time.  Last week, during a follow up appointment, they suggested a mastectomy for her.  This has been extremely hard for her.  I believe that God will give her a MIRACULOUS testimony after all of this is at the end.
And for my niece Nevaeh....yesterday morning her father (my sister's ex-husband) was found to have passed away in his sleep.  He was only 39 years old (same age as I am).  My niece is only 7 and this is breaking my heart for her.  And my sister is so distraught....facing this health crisis, and now knowing that her daughter is fatherless....


LOVE YOU ALL MORE THAN I COULD EVER SAY!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Hello beautiful women of God....
> Haven't been around much, but asking for prayers for my sister and my Niece Nevaeh.
> My sister was diagnosed with breast cancer a few months ago and has had two surgeries in a very short period of time.  Last week, during a follow up appointment, they suggested a mastectomy for her.  This has been extremely hard for her.  I believe that God will give her a MIRACULOUS testimony after all of this is at the end.
> And for my niece Nevaeh....yesterday morning her father (my sister's ex-husband) was found to have passed away in his sleep.  He was only 39 years old (same age as I am).  My niece is only 7 and this is breaking my heart for her.  And my sister is so distraught....facing this health crisis, and now knowing that her daughter is fatherless....
> 
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL MORE THAN I COULD EVER SAY!



Awwww 'Sweetie'...



Father in the Precious Name of Jesus... we lift up these precious hearts who are fearful and hurting right now.   We thank God for Crlsweetie who loves her family so much that she brings their cares to you in prayer, knowing always that you are there to comfort and to take care of it all... and 'All' you shall take care of.  

We thank you for your loving peace to fill the hearts of these dear ones.  In place of fear, there is your presence, your sweet calming presence and in place of saddness, there is your joy, beyond words.  

Father give them whatever they need to not only get through this but to abound in healing, abound in renewal, abound in peace and most of all, abounding in you.     

For Precious Nevaeh, thank for embracing her each moment of each day, easing her pain away from the death of her father.   Father God, you are her ultimate Father of each of us and if nothing more, let this saddness become the joy of knowing you.   Her destiny will not be hindered, your plans for her will not be unfulfilled.  What the enemy has stolen, you will multiply it in more ways than she can ever imagine.  

Life is given to each of them, extended and secured.  For  you are the Lord forever in their lives.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm taking my trip tomorrow, pray that everything runs smoothly without any issues. im also completing my move to my new place. pray that the previous tenant comes and picks up his stuff. it is delaying my move to that place. Pray that I did plan my budget correctly and that the move and my trip goes well.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm taking my trip tomorrow, pray that everything runs smoothly without any issues. im also completing my move to my new place. pray that the previous tenant comes and picks up his stuff. it is delaying my move to that place. Pray that I did plan my budget correctly and that the move and my trip goes well.



For you... Precious Sister of ours...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16641401&postcount=1050


  It is well in Jesus' Name... it is well for you.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Shimmie said:


> For you... Precious Sister of ours...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16641401&postcount=1050
> 
> 
> It is well in Jesus' Name... it is well for you.


 
i'm trully touched and moved by this message. I can't thank you enough.
Thank you so much!!! 


 God bless


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Got some painful news but I'm trying to stay upbeat and know that everything happens for a reason. God put me through an extremely painful test.


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> Got some painful news but I'm trying to stay upbeat and know that everything happens for a reason. God put me through an extremely painful test.



Livingmylifetothefullest...



Whatever the pain, whatever its source or circumstance, I pray for the healing of your heart and soul, in Jesus' Name, Amen.   

The peace of God and His love is completely healing every hurt that you are feeling, seeing to it that you will be aware of His loving presence in your life; for God is not leaving you to go through this alone.  He has your heart and your hand, held tightly in His, forever. 

To God be the Glory... forever, Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray for my mom. She had a cold for the last 4 weeks. Please pray that she heals. I'm worried she claims it's really in her lungs and she has been coughing a lot. 

Pray for my siblings and I. Pray that we all get permanent position that is higher paying than where we are now. Pray that we all obtain something at a place where there is honesty, integrity, equality and professionalism.

Pray that my best friend Jessica get offered a job at our inquiry unit department. Pray that she get that job very very soon and that it will be a 2 to 3 year contract.

Pray for my protection at work. My coworker as starting attacking me again claiming that I don't do my job correctly when it's not the case. We had an argument where she not only called me names but ripped some of the work papers. let's just say it you can feel the hostility in the room. Pray that my director and knows the truth about what my colleague is up to and any of her allies that are protecting her. Pray that I get justice. I worked hard, followed the rules and i hate that she is doing all of this towards me because she feels she is in trouble.

Pray that my move from my current apartment to my new one runs smoothly. Pray that financially i will be ok and i can leave my current apartment without any issues.


----------



## ShortStop

Pretty much a lurker on this site..but im looking for prayers right now..
Praying for that phone call to come soon to me =(


----------



## mango387

Please pray for school-aged children who don't have parents/legal guardians due to illness, death or incarceration.

Please pray for school-aged children who are taking care of sick parents/legal guardians.

Please pray for teachers that God will give us wisdom, knowledge, and enthusiasm teaching the children entrusted into our care.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I ask for prayer I can't state why but for whatever outcome happens that I will have the grace to handle it and learn from my mistakes.


----------



## MrsMe

I've been praying on my own and can attest to the power of prayers but I have come to a point where I need to make a huge decision. This decision will not only affect ME in many ways, it will also affect my family. Please pray for me so that God can guide me and help me overcome obstacles from whichever path I choose. Please pray so that my hard work will be reflected in my endeavors.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## Iammoney

Please add my son sean l sutton to the prayer list. he was just in a car accident. he's ok but now hes in the urgent care getting checked out.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please add my son sean l sutton to the prayer list. he was just in a car accident. he's ok but now hes in the urgent care getting checked out.



Father God, we lift up Sean thanking you for shielding him from further injury from this car accident.   Father thank you for allowing him to be safely diagnosed and fully under YOUR care.    Father protect his inmmune system, that it has not been compromised since being exposed to the elements and in the environment of the hospital where others have been treated.    Please protect him from the carelessness of others in that area.

Thank you for keeping him safe from any further accidents; keep him in your care and your guidance.   Thank you for his mother blqlady ,  whose heart is always set upon you with love and devotion.  She is sold out for you and you see her as priceless.    Because it's her son, you are favouring this precious one with extra care and provision.   Let every need be met and let your peace and love dwell within their hearts all the more.   Bless her prayers, Father God, Bless our sister's prayers with the answers she is seeking for her son, his care and even more beyond.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

MrsS said:


> I've been praying on my own and can attest to the power of prayers but I have come to a point where I need to make a huge decision. This decision will not only affect ME in many ways, it will also affect my family. Please pray for me so that God can guide me and help me overcome obstacles from whichever path I choose. Please pray so that my hard work will be reflected in my endeavors.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF




_I will stand my watch And set myself on the rampart, And watch to see what He will say to me, And what I will answer when I am corrected.

...........Habbakuk 2:1_


Father God, in the name of Jesus, we thank you for leading and guiding our sister MrsS in the right direction.  We thank you that her heart is fixed upon you and not the circumstances which are leaning upon her decision.   

Father you know the way in where she should 'walk', the communications upon which she should convey, you also know the 'firm stand' upon which she must continue to stand upon.    This shall be the guide upon which she must answer.   It all leads back to what pleases you.   

Give her the courage, she has all capacity to take heed and to follow you... her first and true love, forever.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I ask for prayer I can't state why but for whatever outcome happens that I will have the grace to handle it and learn from my mistakes.



"This is my beloved daughter........ in whom I am well pleased. "

Hear the Word of the Lord, Precious One.  Hear the Word of the Lord. 

He finds no fault in you.   :Rose:


----------



## Iammoney

Thank you so much Shimmie you are the best. Thanks again for your kinds words


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Shimmie I really want to believe those words. Hopefully after this issue resolution comes to past I can believe that. I am right now fighting mentally to not allow myself to go in the darkness.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Shimmie I really want to believe those words. Hopefully after this issue resolution comes to past I can believe that. I am right now fighting mentally to not allow myself to go in the darkness.



Don't worry about trying to believe, just believe... for they are still true no matter what and will always be true.    God doesn't lie; He changes not. 

Be not afraid...only believe.


----------



## auparavant

Regarding a move.  I don't know which to choose and I want to oblige my kids to be closer to family that is moving together, I just don't trust that particular state and its track record of prejudice...and am concerned about the level of alcoholism in my family.  It's pretty bad.  Don't want my kids influenced.   Every time we go home up around here, my kids comment on the level of drunkenness.  I don't know what to do because some of the family is ok...and others are just plain drunks...like ALL DAY LONG...and they work.  Go figure.  SMH


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Regarding a move.  I don't know which to choose and I want to oblige my kids to be closer to family that is moving together, I just don't trust that particular state and it's track record of prejudice...and am concerned about the level of alcoholism in my family.  It's pretty bad.  Don't want my kids influenced.   Every time we go home up around here, my kids comment on the level of drunkenness.  I don't know what to do because some of the family is ok...and others are just plain drunks...like ALL DAY LONG...and they work.  Go figure.  SMH



God and 'Mommie' knows best... 

Father I thank you for giving our precious sister auparavant your total peace in the direction she should take.  The babies are too young and innocent to understand "Mommie's" wisdom and fore knowledge, yet you have given her your charge over them and her heart heeds to your voice and your wisdom.   

Therefore in the Name of Jesus', Aupar, is at peace with the decision which she knows which is right to do.   She is your love and your daughter and failure is not in her Destiny.  Praise you, Father God, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## auparavant

^^^LOL...I be telling these young fools that all the time.  Just kidding....they aren't fools...but I tell that all the time.  I also say, "when you're grown, you can move where you want."  I'm not young anymore, they are getting big, I have to plan for my future too.  SMH. I'm going to go and listen to the Father now.  L-rd, please speak to me about his.  I'm truly in the middle about it.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> ^^^LOL...I be telling these young fools that all the time.  Just kidding....they aren't fools...but I tell that all the time.  I also say, "when you're grown, you can move where you want."  I'm not young anymore, they are getting big, I have to plan for my future too.  SMH. I'm going to go and listen to the Father now.  L-rd, please speak to me about his.  I'm truly in the middle about it.



You'll make the right decision.   Your heart is right and you only want to please God and your very best to Him and your children.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray that  this saturday ,I can move into my new apartment without any issue. Pray that I can transition out of my old apartment without any issues. 

Also pray that my older brother, my mom, granny and nephews' move to the new house goes smoothly.

pray that my director can  see through the lies of both of my supervisors and of my colleague.

Pray for my nephews who both started school.


----------



## maxineshaw

Please pray for my Great Aunt.  Her cancer has returned.


----------



## auparavant

My elderly neighbors lost their home to a fire this week.  Please pray for them.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Please pray that  this saturday ,I can move into my new apartment without any issue. Pray that I can transition out of my old apartment without any issues.
> 
> Also pray that my older brother, my mom, granny and nephews' move to the new house goes smoothly.
> 
> pray that my director can  see through the lies of both of my supervisors and of my colleague.
> 
> Pray for my nephews who both started school.



_God is gracing all with His love and favour... :Rose:_


Anonymous53 said:


> Please pray for my Great Aunt.  Her cancer has returned.



_Father in Jesus' Name, we come against this disease in Jesus' Name.   Father we just plead the Blood of Jesus over this precious aunt's body, for she is not an anoymous one in your heart nor is she exempt from your total healing. 

Father your word says that Jesus 'healed' them all' and we just thank you for your healing power to touch and remove all cancerous cells and growths and from the blood of this precious woman's body in Jesus' Name.   Let her live and tell the wonderous glory of your grace and mercies which are unending.   Give her the peace of your heart and the strength to rest and not fret about her healing for you are the Lord of all of her being, spirit, soul and body.    

And Father is your purpose, your plan and your will to heal her inside out and  to be totally free from all that has been against her.    In Jesus' Name, you are the Lord of all flesh and the healer.  

Thank you Father God for agressively invading the cancer's camp and habitat and eradicate their existance in her body, totally and completely.    The rose petals of her life and love shall not perish, but shall live and give you glory.

In Jesus' Name,   you will not leave her, nor abandon her, but you will stay with her now and forever, keeping her free from any further attacks in Jesus' Name we pray and believe... in your power, forever and ever, Amen and Amen. _


auparavant said:


> My elderly neighbors lost their home to a fire this week.  Please pray for them.



_Father, thank you for 'Life', that you protected the precious lives of this precious family from harm; for this we thank you so very much... so very much indeed.    

Father please provide them with a new home far better and safer than what they have lost and also give them assurance that they will not have to fear this occurring again.    Thank you for providing all of the help, the service, the peace and the secure comfort of family and loved ones who support them.   Thank your for restoring all that was lost in finances, clothing, furnishings; whatever 'treasures' and keepsakes that were lost, let the memories live on in their hearts, forever. 

Thank you Father for restoring their souls and bringing them closer to you.   Thank you for being their God and for embracing them as your very own.   In Jesus' Name, the glory is yours forever and ever, Amen and Amen._

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Praying for each of you...   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Anonymous53 said:


> Please pray for my Great Aunt.  Her cancer has returned.



Anonymous53....

This song is for you, your aunt and your family.   It is being added to the prayer in my post above.

To God be the Glory, forever and ever, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLbsO9J3vF8&feature=colike


----------



## auparavant

Amein!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

Feeling a little discouraged and yeah I will say it, a little angry too.  In May I had some work done on my car and mechanic took it upon himself to change parts without my authorization and increase the amount I owed by $500.  In order to get the repairs completed and take possession of my car, I agreed to pay for the unauthorized charge within two weeks of the work being done.  I never went back to the mechanic or paid the final balance .

Well I took my car into the shop yesterday and was told the parts that were put in without my authorization was put in incorrectly, rendering the car undrivable and need to be replaced immediately.  The initial charge for the parts was $500, now the replacement parts and labor will cost $1000. 

I am asking for prayer to forgive the first mechanic and myself for my actions of not being honest.  As well as whether or not to get the repairs done or start the process of looking for another car.  

This will be my third car in less than one years time , I really need to hear from God and let go of my fears.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> Feeling a little discouraged and yeah I will say it, a little angry too.  In May I had some work done on my car and mechanic took it upon himself to change parts without my authorization and increase the amount I owed by $500.  In order to get the repairs completed and take possession of my car, I agreed to pay for the unauthorized charge within two weeks of the work being done.  I never went back to the mechanic or paid the final balance .
> 
> Well I took my car into the shop yesterday and was told the parts that were put in without my authorization was put in incorrectly, rendering the car undrivable and need to be replaced immediately.  The initial charge for the parts was $500, now the replacement parts and labor will cost $1000.
> 
> I am asking for prayer to forgive the first mechanic and myself for my actions of not being honest.  As well as whether or not to get the repairs done or start the process of looking for another car.
> 
> This will be my third car in less than one years time , I really need to hear from God and let go of my fears.



Hmmmm, as I was sitting here reading and asking God what should I pray, I heard these words in my spirit:

_"Do what's in your heart to do... do what's best for you." _

And whatever this scripture means to you.... 


_You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you.  ................   John 15:3_


Dear Father in Heaven:   Thank you for your love for Lissa which will never fail her.   Whatever you are speaking to her heart to do, she will hear and will follow in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Lissa0821

Shimmie said:


> Hmmmm, as I was sitting here reading and asking God what should I pray, I heard these words in my spirit:
> 
> _"Do what's in your heart to do... do what's best for you." _
> 
> And whatever this scripture means to you....
> 
> 
> _You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you. ................ John 15:3_
> 
> 
> Dear Father in Heaven: Thank you for your love for Lissa which will never fail her. Whatever you are speaking to her heart to do, she will hear and will follow in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. :Rose:


 

Shimmie Thanks so much for your prayers.  Last night, I was led to mediate on Philippians 4:19 and Psalm 5:12.  God supplys my needs and He blesses me with a sheild of favor.  

Today, I contacted the corporate office of the franichse which serviced my car.  I shared my story and also admitted to not paying for the unathorized repairs.  I have requested the work be corrected at the facility of my choice.  

I was told the District manager would follow up with me, at which time I am going to ask the car be towed, repaired at the facilty of my choice and I be put in a rental car until the work is done.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> Shimmie Thanks so much for your prayers.  Last night, I was led to mediate on Philippians 4:19 and Psalm 5:12.  God supplys my needs and He blesses me with a sheild of favor.
> 
> Today, I contacted the corporate office of the franichse which serviced my car.  I shared my story and also admitted to not paying for the unathorized repairs.  I have requested the work be corrected at the facility of my choice.
> 
> I was told the District manager would follow up with me, at which time I am going to ask the car be towed, repaired at the facilty of my choice and I be put in a rental car until the work is done.



   You followed the heart of God, Precious Lissa...    :Rose:

And God favoured you with His blessings.  I'm glad you were able to call them and straighten things out.   You're very good at this.


----------



## Lissa0821

Shimmie said:


> You followed the heart of God, Precious Lissa...  :Rose:
> 
> And God favoured you with His blessings. I'm glad you were able to call them and straighten things out. You're very good at this.


 
Well I am still waiting to hear from the District manager to make my request and get thier feedback.  In the meantime, I will continue to meditate on purpose over those two scriptures.  I truly believe I will have an outcome which I will be at peace with, plus I am glad I was able to confess my error in this situation. Although my actions may have been justifed to others, a lie is still a lie in God's eyes.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> Well I am still waiting to hear from the District manager to make my request and get thier feedback.  In the meantime, I will continue to meditate on purpose over those two scriptures.  I truly believe I will have an outcome which I will be at peace with, plus I am glad I was able to confess my error in this situation. Although my actions may have been justifed to others, a lie is still a lie in God's eyes.



Your experience is very encouraging.  I thank God for honouring your honesty, for your heart which is repentant is so humbling to me.  This is when you know a person loves God for sure.   You don't wish to offend God, and He honours this and He surely honours you, Lissa.  

I shared a while back that you are indeed a woman of God; I've always seen this in your faith and testimony.   Now watch God move in your favour far above and beyond you could ever ask or think.  

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## crlsweetie912

Prayers please for my sister and our family.....she got her second opinion today and she has to have the mastectomy.  My "promotion" got yanked back from me.  I'm so tired of all of us struggling.  In due season we shall reap if we faint not.  I'm so close to fainting......


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Prayers please for my sister and our family.....she got her second opinion today and she has to have the mastectomy.  My "promotion" got yanked back from me.  I'm so tired of all of us struggling.  In due season we shall reap if we faint not.  I'm so close to fainting......



 Dearest and Most Precious 'Sweetie'... Hear the word of the Lord...

My daughter of strength and faith...great faith:  Fall into my arms and faint.  

It's okay to fall and let it all go.   You've held this weight and battle long enough.   Though your arms have been strong, beyond any strength that no one else in your family has been able to hold, you held them high, with love that would not fold.

You're the one who has stayed and sacrificed your own blessings to share with those you love most, now it's time for me, your Lord of Hosts to embrace all of you and just allow you to faint in my arms of love that has never left you and never will.     

Faint into my loving arms, I want to heal you, and restore unto you cell by cell, all that you have lost and all that you have yet to gain.   The words of doubt which have been spoken over you, no longer remain.  You are free in Me eternally.    Those hurtful words from others are not your Destiny.   So my darling daughter, 'please' faint.   Into my loving arms, which are forever reaching out to you... faint and in Me you shall see all that you've ever wanted to be and it will never be taken away.

Faint...my darling daughter...in my loving arms waiting to embrace you and to never let you go... "Faint".    I'm here to catch you and to love you forever.  I have your sister too and she shall find peace and complete safety and healing in Me.  She too, shall faint into my loving arms.  

In Jesus' Name, Your Father in Heaven... Amen. 

"Faint"


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Dearest and Most Precious 'Sweetie'... Hear the word of the Lord...
> 
> My daughter of strength and faith...great faith:  Fall into my arms and faint.
> 
> It's okay to fall and let it all go.   You've held this weight and battle long enough.   Though your arms have been strong, beyond any strength that no one else in your family has been able to hold, you held them high, with love that would not fold.
> 
> You're the one who has stayed and sacrificed your own blessings to share with those you love most, now it's time for me, your Lord of Hosts to embrace all of you and just allow you to faint in my arms of love that has never left you and never will.
> 
> Faint into my loving arms, I want to heal you, and restore unto you cell by cell, all that you have lost and all that you have yet to gain.   The words of doubt which have been spoken over you, no longer remain.  You are free in Me eternally.    Those hurtful words from others are not your Destiny.   So my darling daughter, 'please' faint.   Into my loving arms, which are forever reaching out to you... faint and in Me you shall see all that you've ever wanted to be and it will never be taken away.
> 
> Faint...my darling daughter...in my loving arms waiting to embrace you and to never let you go... "Faint".    I'm here to catch you and to love you forever.  I have your sister too and she shall find peace and complete safety and healing in Me.  She too, shall faint into my loving arms.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Your Father in Heaven... Amen.
> 
> "Faint"



Never heard any words more beautiful.....thanks so much Shimmie....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Never heard any words more beautiful.....thanks so much Shimmie....



They're all yours, brand new.   I asked and God delivered.  


We'll be in prayer for you with all of our hearts.   

To your sister... 


crlsweetie912....

Here's 'your' scripture:

_I know your deeds. See, I have placed before you an open door that no one can shut. I know that you have little strength, yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name.

Revelation 3:8 _

Sweetie... through it all, you have never denied God's Name, of Him you have never been ashame.  Nor is He ashamed of you.  You have still stood upon His word and His principles.    God has not forgotten nor will He forget this; you shall be honoured and He has prepared a table for you in the presence of your enemies for His Name's Sake.   

Praise God... Amen.


----------



## divya

Lord, thank you for 1 year. What a blessing after that storm. Please continue to work on us. Help me to spend more time with you and to live uprightly. Help him to see you in me. Help him to seek You because I know that he will find all the answer that he has been looking for. Save him in your kingdom. Save me so I can see Your face, the God of Salvation.


----------



## Shiks

I am having a really difficult time. My world feels like it is falling apart. Please pray for me to hold on to the promises of God. I know He is able to do what He said He would.

Both my grandparents are ill. My grandma is getting better but my grandfather seems to be getting worse. He has sudden onset dementia and it is so sad to see. Please pray for them.

While I don't post often in here,my prayers are with you ladies. Your posts have helped me in very difficult times.I thank God for you.


----------



## TraciChanel

Shiks, I'm praying for you...your grandfather and grandma too. I had to see my grandma suffer from dementia. It was not not easy at ALL - I totally understand that.  I pray that you will feel His presence with you each and every day so you know you are not alone. He's always with you and He always watches over you and your family. 

God bless...I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

please add my co worker to the prayer list I prayed already but felt lead for you ladies to also pray for her ...

She helps her husband and sister in law take care of her ailing mother in law (make sense?). Her MIL sufferes from alzheimers and is bed ridden and needs round the clock care, her husband other two siblings do not assist at all..

Her two children are in  private school and they didn't have enough money to pay their tuition this term, the kids are in school however the school has given them a deadline to come up with the school fee.

They have an apartment that needs to be rented to help them with the mortgage that is sitting empty.


The pressure is tremendous and she is feeling the burdens of life, please remember her and her husband as well as her sil (a strain on her marriage as well) and mil.


Thank you...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My only request is that my true gifts that are from God will be revealed. I find I'm going through a phase where I believe my gifts are one thing but I am not confident in them. I also need direction about my money and job. I'm happy I was able to keep my job from the last issue but it's not the best place at all. I know I need some spritual muscle in order to withstand this place while I'm here.


----------



## Shiks

Matthew 6:33 just came to me. Seek ye first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all these things shall be added unto you.


----------



## beans4reezy

I ask for your prayers for my job. I've been there five years, I have been promoted to a manager, but I'm still making mistakes. My director has had to talk to me three times about thinking more strategically. I have a big show next Tuesday and I ask that God gives me the leadership skills I need to make it a success for my company. I feel cloaked in failure and I need strength. Thank you in advance for helping me pray sisters.


----------



## pookaloo83

Please pray for me. My stomach has been giving me more problems lately. I'm hoping someone can figure out why soon and hope its not life threatening. I also need prayer for school. I'm hoping to get in for November or December. And last but not least, I need prayer for strength. I have to go to trial to testify against my dad. Thanks guys.

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## TraciChanel

pookaloo83, I'm praying for you 

You too, beans4reezy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Please pray for my brother and his family.  He just lost his job and needs work.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShortStop

Please pray for my lab work to come back negative. TIA


----------



## Shimmie

beans4reezy said:


> I ask for your prayers for my job. I've been there five years, I have been promoted to a manager, but I'm still making mistakes.
> 
> My director has had to talk to me three times about thinking more strategically. I have a big show next Tuesday and I ask that God gives me the leadership skills I need to make it a success for my company. I feel cloaked in failure and I need strength. Thank you in advance for helping me pray sisters.



Father, thank you for easing the spirit of your daughter and our sister beans4reezy.  She can do this.  This promotion came from you and she has already been endowed with the gift  and the ability to carry it through.  Thank you for removing all doubt, fear and intimidation.  She is not incabable; she is the head and not the tail, she is above and not beneath. All because of you.   Her heart and mind is free, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

pookaloo83 said:


> Please pray for me. My stomach has been giving me more problems lately. I'm hoping someone can figure out why soon and hope its not life threatening. I also need prayer for school. I'm hoping to get in for November or December. And last but not least, I need prayer for strength. I have to go to trial to testify against my dad. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross Phone



Father, this prayer is for pookaloo83  ... I thank you for your healing power that flows throughout her entire being.  Thank you that whatever is the cause of her stomach discomfort is rendered null and void; it can go no further in Jesus' Name.   Thank you that it is not a threat to her health and that she has absolutely nothing to fear, for you are there taking care of it.   Her health is being fully restored.

Thank you for taking care of her desires to be in school this fall and that she will do well and exceed her grade expectations, and will allow you to teach her and instruct her in all of her ways which give honour to both of you.

Father give her strength to endure the pressures of have to testify against her father.   No matter what the cause, bring peace and allow your love to have it's full reign, replacing the pain of what this trial is about.   Father you have the absolute glory in all of this and unto is all praise, all thanks and all honour.    In Jesus' Name, forever and ever.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Please pray for my brother and his family.  He just lost his job and needs work.  Thanks in advance!



Nice & Wavy.... 

Father, for my Precious Wavy's brother and his family.   

In the name of Jesus, Father thank you for blessing this man and his family, providing for all of their needs, taking away all of their fears and for your total provision in their lives and for keeping them at total and perfect peace.  

Thank you that there is no lack, need nor want in their lives that you have not and will continue to make all provision for; even the small desires that bring them joy.   

Father you have already prepared an open door for this dear man and his family which no man can shut.   A door leads to a table which you have prepared for him in the very presence of his enemies.  A door that is open to the fullness of life and blessings and provision where neither rust nor moth, nor the enemy can steal.   Thank you for easing him through the transition from where he has been released into the new position where he will flourish and give all honour unto you.   His heart is free from worry, fear, doubt and unbelief, only you shall dwell within his heart and only you shall be the keeper of his soul and total being.    Father keep his heart and soul and body healthy and strong.   Stress will not rule the way.  Only the love and peace of you.   Thank you for a great and wonderful testimony for you are the Lord who has healed him and brought him through a great and mighty way.

In Jesus' Name, all honour, all power, all glory unto you.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

ShortStop said:


> Please pray for my lab work to come back negative. TIA



Father we thank you with all of our hearts for a good report for our sister ShortStop... in Jesus' Name.   

Thank you for easing her heart and thoughts in your perfect peace.  That she will not fear 'evil tidings'... no bad news; for her heart is fixed, it is established, trusting fully in you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen....  :Rose:


----------



## pookaloo83

Shimmie said:


> Father, this prayer is for @pookaloo83  ... I thank you for your healing power that flows throughout her entire being.  Thank you that whatever is the cause of her stomach discomfort is rendered null and void; it can go no further in Jesus' Name.   Thank you that it is not a threat to her health and that she has absolutely nothing to fear, for you are there taking care of it.   Her health is being fully restored.
> 
> Thank you for taking care of her desires to be in school this fall and that she will do well and exceed her grade expectations, and will allow you to teach her and instruct her in all of her ways which give honour to both of you.
> 
> Father give her strength to endure the pressures of have to testify against her father.   No matter what the cause, bring peace and allow your love to have it's full reign, replacing the pain of what this trial is about.   Father you have the absolute glory in all of this and unto is all praise, all thanks and all honour.    In Jesus' Name, forever and ever.   Amen and Amen.




Thank you Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie,
Thank you so much....  he is such a hard worker and I can't stand to see him go through this...he is a wonderful husband and provider for his family, so this is hard for him.

Thank you, sis....thank you!

Love you, always!





Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy....
> 
> Father, for my Precious Wavy's brother and his family.
> 
> In the name of Jesus, Father thank you for blessing this man and his family, providing for all of their needs, taking away all of their fears and for your total provision in their lives and for keeping them at total and perfect peace.
> 
> Thank you that there is no lack, need nor want in their lives that you have not and will continue to make all provision for; even the small desires that bring them joy.
> 
> Father you have already prepared an open door for this dear man and his family which no man can shut.   A door leads to a table which you have prepared for him in the very presence of his enemies.  A door that is open to the fullness of life and blessings and provision where neither rust nor moth, nor the enemy can steal.   Thank you for easing him through the transition from where he has been released into the new position where he will flourish and give all honour unto you.   His heart is free from worry, fear, doubt and unbelief, only you shall dwell within his heart and only you shall be the keeper of his soul and total being.    Father keep his heart and soul and body healthy and strong.   Stress will not rule the way.  Only the love and peace of you.   Thank you for a great and wonderful testimony for you are the Lord who has healed him and brought him through a great and mighty way.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, all honour, all power, all glory unto you.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shiks

Pook,I had a whole lot of issues with my stomach in 2010.I had EVERY test imaginable and it took them a year to figure it out. I am a PM away if you want to talk. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

beans4reezy I am praying for you to thrive in your new role. All shall be well in Jesus' name.

Shortstop and Nice and Wavy,I stand in agreement with you.

Now for a mini praise report. My grandad is so much better.He has his memory back,is talking again and walking. I am so thankful for your prayers and for God who is still performing miracles. He truly is the same yesterday,today and forever. Keep me in your prayers for my other situations,but I believe all will be well. God bless you abundantly.


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> Feeling a little discouraged and yeah I will say it, a little angry too. In May I had some work done on my car and mechanic took it upon himself to change parts without my authorization and increase the amount I owed by $500. In order to get the repairs completed and take possession of my car, I agreed to pay for the unauthorized charge within two weeks of the work being done. I never went back to the mechanic or paid the final balance .
> 
> Well I took my car into the shop yesterday and was told the parts that were put in without my authorization was put in incorrectly, rendering the car undrivable and need to be replaced immediately. The initial charge for the parts was $500, now the replacement parts and labor will cost $1000.
> 
> I am asking for prayer to forgive the first mechanic and myself for my actions of not being honest. As well as whether or not to get the repairs done or start the process of looking for another car.
> 
> This will be my third car in less than one years time , I really need to hear from God and let go of my fears.


 

I wanted to thank everyone for thier prayers.  My car has been repaired as requested.  The $500 bill from the store location who put the parts on my car without my authorizations has been resolved.  The store location of my choice had the car towed and repaired free of charge to me.  There was one additional part that was needed which I agreed to pay for, so for the original $1000 quote, I ended up only paying $104.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for thier prayers.  My car has been repaired as requested.  The $500 bill from the store location who put the parts on my car without my authorizations has been resolved.  The store location of my choice had the car towed and repaired free of charge to me.  There was one additional part that was needed which I agreed to pay for, so for the original $1000 quote, I ended up only paying $104.



:wow:   Whooaaaaaaaaaaa,   10%  

Wooooo hoooo  :woohoo2:   Look at God.   He gave you the victory and all because of your heart of wanting to please Him.

What a blessing, Lissa0821  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Pook,I had a whole lot of issues with my stomach in 2010.I had EVERY test imaginable and it took them a year to figure it out. I am a PM away if you want to talk. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> beans4reezy I am praying for you to thrive in your new role. All shall be well in Jesus' name.
> 
> Shortstop and Nice and Wavy,I stand in agreement with you.
> 
> Now for a mini praise report. My grandad is so much better.He has his memory back,is talking again and walking. I am so thankful for your prayers and for God who is still performing miracles. He truly is the same yesterday,today and forever. Keep me in your prayers for my other situations,but I believe all will be well. God bless you abundantly.



Shiks, you have such a loving heart.  Look at how you've come back to bless and to pray for others.   It's no small wonder that God favours you and will continue to answer your prayers... the very heart of them.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.    :Rose:


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Can you guys please pray for me and my job.  There is a lot going on, some out of my control, and I'm very scared for my job that I really love and only just started in march.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Can you guys please pray for me and my job.  There is a lot going on, some out of my control, and I'm very scared for my job that I really love and only just started in march.



Father thank you for surrounding LovelyLouboutin with your peace which shall exceed and remove every fear and concern that she has concerning her LIFE and your provision for her.   Please give her peace about her job and allow her to see just how much you are there for her, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## ivyness

A year ago tomorrow my father died. I can't. I just can't. I thought it would be just another day but it isn't. I pray for strength to make it through the next 48 hours.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> A year ago tomorrow my father died. I can't. I just can't. I thought it would be just another day but it isn't. I pray for strength to make it through the next 48 hours.



ivyness...

   It's going to be okay, Sweetheart.  It is truly going to be okay.       I'm still praying for you and so are many others.  You are surrounded by many hearts who care and love you.

Your Dad indeed has to be a Man above millions.  The deep love that you have for him shows that you truly were blessed to have a real father in your life who made a difference.   So many 'few' have never known such love.  This will be yours to keep in your heart forever.  

God is holding you right now and He is never letting you go. Just as your Dad loved and embraced you, so much more does God.  

While no one can tell you how to feel. be free with your feelings.  Don't be afraid to feel weak, for in your weakness, God is made strong.  Don't be afraid of your hurt and your pain.   For in this, God is soothing every part of your heart that has been broken.   The hurt and the pain, the empty feelings, God will fill with His loving presence and He will heal you, surely in a time you need it most.

You are loved Precious Ivy.  You are loved.  Far above and beyond you can ever imagine or feel at this time.  What a gift you are to your Father and most surely a gift to God who is your eternal Father in Heaven.  

You are loved, Dearest One.. you are loved.   Go ahead and cry until you can cry no more.  Just know that through the tears, you are loved all the more. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray for my mom. Please pray that she can be happy again and find a man that will take good care ofer her, be her best friend, make her laugh, respectful towards her,Be someone that loves our family and us kids. Someome that we all love and love his family. Some that will be a good provider for my mommy. his family will love all of us and my mom as well.Someone that will love and get along with my family and I the same with his.Someone who will be a good provider and will support me in my goals.


Pray that my oldest brother starts managing his money responsibly and that he eliminates his debts. 

Please pray that my second older brother heals completely and that he gets to hear  properly in his left ear. Pray that he heals completely.

Pray that God protects me and my siblings at our jobs during these difficult moments within the organization/agency that we are working in. Pray that we remain stable and continue to prosper career wise and financially.


Please pray that I get another job in another agency  where I can obtain a permanent position. Pray that I can find and start that new position within the month of October 2012.

Pray that I find a good man that will be respectful towards me. Someone Who will love my family and my family will love him. Someone that will love and get along with my family and I the same with his. Someone that will be my best friend and that will encourage me in all that I undertake.


----------



## auparavant

Please know that, if you don't see me "thanking" your post, I still read most of them but will pray that G-d deliver you all in your needs.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father thank you for surrounding LovelyLouboutin with your peace which shall exceed and remove every fear and concern that she has concerning her LIFE and your provision for her.   Please give her peace about her job and allow her to see just how much you are there for her, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



<3 thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> <3 thank you.



LovelyLouboutin,  Everyone prayed for you during tonight's call in prayer session; a powerful prayer for you was lead by Health&hair28.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Please know that, if you don't see me "thanking" your post, I still read most of them but will pray that G-d deliver you all in your needs.



auparavant ...

Thank you for caring for each of us; the love in your heart has never failed to show.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness... 

Everyone is praying for you...surrounding you with love.  You are just that important to so many around the world.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## ivyness

Thank you Shimmie. the women on this board are such a blessing to me and each other. I am doing ok, I feel calm and at peace. Focussing on the good times and letting my mother and sister know that I love them.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> Thank you Shimmie. the women on this board are such a blessing to me and each other. I am doing ok, I feel calm and at peace. Focussing on the good times and letting my mother and sister know that I love them.



I'm glad you're feeling better.  God is right there beside you.  

 

I love you precious little sister.  Sending love to your mom and sister too.      I'm still in prayer for each of you.


----------



## NJoy

I lost my Aunt today.  We've been anticipating the loss for about a week now.  I'm planning to travel to be with my family for support, especially since they were there for us.  But, my grief is multiplied as I'm not really over the loss of my Mom and Sister and this is bringing that all up again. I'm hurting so much right now and don't know that I'll be able to handle a funeral.  Please remember me and my family in your prayers, please.

TIA


----------



## Shimmie

NJoy said:


> I lost my Aunt today.  We've been anticipating the loss for about a week now.  I'm planning to travel to be with my family for support, especially since they were there for us.  But, my grief is multiplied as I'm not really over the loss of my Mom and Sister and this is bringing that all up again. I'm hurting so much right now and don't know that I'll be able to handle a funeral.  Please remember me and my family in your prayers, please.
> 
> TIA



Father I thank for embracing the heart of NJoy, loving and strengthening her to get through this time of saddness.   As her name speaks 'Joy', thank you for the moments of special joys that she will hold dear in her heart of those she loves so dearly who are now with you.   

Father, thank you for your peace which will fill her heart and soul to overflowing and that her hurting heart will heal.    Thank you for letting her know that you are right there with her and for her; and that you will never leave alone.   She will always have your loving presence wherever she has to be.   As she travels, let her rest in your loving arms to and from her destinations.   Keep in the center of your heart where your love for her will always flow.   

In Jesus' Name.. Amen and Amen.  

For you NJoy  ...

 

You can and will do all things through Christ who strengthens you... always.


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Father God help me, I need you more than anything. I'm so broken. I'm so torn. Sometimes I just want to turn my back on my family & go my separate ways but I know that's not what You would want Lord. 

Please pray for one of my close family members who I'm pretty sure has a mental illness.  I see all of the signs but there is nothing we can do. He won't take his medication because he doesn't like the way it makes him feel. I'm really worried about this situation & all I can do as of right now is it in God's hands. 


Please keep me in prayers for strength & understanding.


----------



## Shimmie

PlatinumBronze said:


> Father God help me, I need you more than anything. I'm so broken. I'm so torn. Sometimes I just want to turn my back on my family & go my separate ways but I know that's not what You would want Lord.
> 
> Please pray for one of my close family members who I'm pretty sure has a mental illness.  I see all of the signs but there is nothing we can do. He won't take his medication because he doesn't like the way it makes him feel. I'm really worried about this situation & all I can do as of right now is it in God's hands.
> 
> 
> Please keep me in prayers for strength & understanding.



Father God, your daughter PlatinumBronze needs to know that you are with her and that you have heard the cries of her heart.   Thank you for touching the shoulders of her heart, letting her know that you are there for her and her family and always will be.  

Father, the family member who is in need of your healing, we commit to you and allow you to heal and repair all that the enemy has torn apart in his heart.   Ease his fears of theraputic treatments and bring him to a peaceful surrender into your presence where he will receive total and complete rest and assurance in the power of your healing for his spirit, soul and body.    

Father heal the damage that has been done to him which caused this emotional and mental breakdown; free him from the fears of all of the years that he has been imprisoned by pain and the fear of escaping and getting past this point in his life.   Let him be free... in Jeus' Name, totally free.   To you is all the glory and the honour and the raise.....  Amen and Amen.


----------



## aa9746

I'd like prayer that if it's God's will he'd bless dh and I with baby #2.


----------



## Shimmie

aa9746 said:


> I'd like prayer that if it's God's will he'd bless dh and I with baby #2.



Father, according to  your word, you said that if we ask anything according to your will, that it will be given unto us.   

Therefore, according to your Word that says, 'Be fruitful and multiply...' we ask that you bless our sister aa9746 and her husband with an addtional baby.  This is their heart's desire and it is also your gift and your great pleasure to bless the fruit of her womb, to conceive and bear more children.  

Father thank you that her husband's seed is strong and healthy and shall meet with the appointed egg that you have released at the appointed time, to become quickly united as a human being, living and growing inside of her body. Thank you that their babies will grow in health and will be taught your wisdom and bear your heart and character.  That he and/or she shall stand upon your principles waivering not to the temptations of the world.  That you will be seeding a new generation of those who love, serve and honour you no matter the oppostion.  

Thank you for this gracious blessing and answer to their prayers.  It is unto you that we give all honour and glory and praise and thanks, with all of our hearts.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for thier prayers.  My car has been repaired as requested.  The $500 bill from the store location who put the parts on my car without my authorizations has been resolved.  The store location of my choice had the car towed and repaired free of charge to me.  There was one additional part that was needed which I agreed to pay for, so for the original $1000 quote, I ended up only paying $104.




I just wanted to come back and say the day after I posted this thread, the check engine light came on and the weird noise I was hearing during my original visit came back.  I was definitely bothered but my SO explained they agreed to replace the timing belt not fix the noise.  So I drove the car for a couple of days, truly sad and worried about the car.  I went to church with my SO's mother on Sunday and during praise and worship I just prayed and said Lord I give this issue to you.  I am the righteous of God and you perfect the things that concern me.  

Well I went back to my SO place with his mother after church.  He was really ill at the time but still went outside to look at my car.  He figured what was causes the noise and the check engine light to be on and fixed it for me.  I went home, thanking God for his help. 

I had to go back to the dealer because a part I ordered over a month ago which was sent back in error had arrived.  I understood that I would be charged $192 for this part as agreed.  

Well it took an hour to get the part on my car, I go the counter with my debit card and the Store manager asked me why did I pull out my card.  I was confused and said to pay for the work.  He said Lissa0821, you have been so patience with us and this was our error so there is no charge. 

A $192 bill for work I truly need brought to zero balance.  

The prayers of the righteous prevail much and God will perfect all things that concern me.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> I just wanted to come back and say the day after I posted this thread, the check engine light came on and the weird noise I was hearing during my original visit came back.  I was definitely bothered but my SO explained they agreed to replace the timing belt not fix the noise.  So I drove the car for a couple of days, truly sad and worried about the car.  I went to church with my SO's mother on Sunday and during praise and worship I just prayed and said Lord I give this issue to you.  I am the righteous of God and you perfect the things that concern me.
> 
> Well I went back to my SO place with his mother after church.  He was really ill at the time but still went outside to look at my car.  He figured what was causes the noise and the check engine light to be on and fixed it for me.  I went home, thanking God for his help.
> 
> I had to go back to the dealer because a part I ordered over a month ago which was sent back in error had arrived.  I understood that I would be charged $192 for this part as agreed.
> 
> Well it took an hour to get the part on my car, I go the counter with my debit card and the Store manager asked me why did I pull out my card.  I was confused and said to pay for the work.  He said Lissa0821, you have been so patience with us and this was our error so there is no charge.
> 
> A $192 bill for work I truly need brought to zero balance.
> 
> The prayers of the righteous prevail much and God will perfect all things that concern me.



Lissa, God favours you because He loves you so much.  Also because you are so faithful and you entered into this situaltion with total humility from your heart.   God honours humility.  

I will also say this.  Lissa0821 ... You are a faithful woman of God.  You are loyal to your Church, amidst the 'chatter', you remain faithful to where God has set you to worship.    I pray for the consistant healing of your future husband ( I hate the term 'SO'... forgive me?  I hope so ); he deserves to be called better.  Upon you both, the faithful blessings of God, availeth much.   You are such a gift to him and his mother; he sees this; don't ever doubt it.   Don't ever stop being who you are.   It's your love and loyalty that is keeping the faith of others who are 'watching' you.   

Love and blessings, 

Shimmie


----------



## EagleEyes85

Hi to my LHCF sisters, I like to ask for prayer for my father, who was recently diagnosed with colon cancer. He has to undergo chemotherapy. He is in good spirits and has lots of faith, so I know God will perform miracles on him. I am far away from my family living in the west coast while they remain in Indiana. It has been difficult to go through this alone and not being for my father all the time. 

I am returning home to see him, and also my sister, who is donating a kidney to her friend this Friday. I have faith our family will prevail over these storms and I just wanted to reach out to you all and ask for your prayers of healing and strength. Thank you all and God bless you all.


----------



## Shimmie

sharmeans said:


> Hi to my LHCF sisters, I like to ask for prayer for my father, who was recently diagnosed with colon cancer. He has to undergo chemotherapy. He is in good spirits and has lots of faith, so I know God will perform miracles on him. I am far away from my family living in the west coast while they remain in Indiana. It has been difficult to go through this alone and not being for my father all the time.
> 
> I am returning home to see him, and also my sister, who is donating a kidney to her friend this Friday. I have faith our family will prevail over these storms and I just wanted to reach out to you all and ask for your prayers of healing and strength. Thank you all and God bless you all.



Father, the more I read, the more I learn of so many of your daughters here on this forum have so much love and faith in you.   Here we have your daughter 'Sharmeans' who is asking for the healing of her father from cancer.   Nothing is too hard for you to do, healing him is just a matter of love which you hold dear for him.   I find it easy to believe that his healing totally and complete is not denied.    In this, we just lift our hearts of loving praise and thanks unto you for loving him just that much and more. 

Father, sharmeans has a sister who is sharing a part of her body to save the life of another.   Thank you for your healing love which warms and flows to both of them, the Giver and the Receiver, one cannot be without the other... and 'be' they shall be and always will...they shall be healed and healthy and strong and protected. 

Thank you for protecting Sharmeans as she travels home to be with her Dad and her sister.  Give them a wonderful time of rejoicing that will remove all fear and worry from their hearts.   Lord, it's what 'we' think about that rules our faith.  Thank you that whateoever thinks are pure, gentle  of a good report, are the thoughts that rule and generate good fruit and miracles.  

Bless this family.  I don't know them, yet you do.  And you knew long before they were each born what this day would bring into their lives.  You also knew that you would be right there with them, taking care of each concern and every affliction.   Heal their hearts and bodies.  Allow no unclean thing to come upon nor enter in.   Heal them and keep them strong and mighty.   Strong and mighty in you.  

Bless you Father God, with all of our hearts, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

sharmeans... in addtion to your Dad's chemotherapy, ask your Dad to include eating beets and to drink beet juice.  It surely cannot hurt.   

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=49

I wish your Dad all the best with the chemothreapy and that his healing is rapid and thorough in God's minute timing.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## EagleEyes85

Shimmie said:


> Father, the more I read, the more I learn of so many of your daughters here on this forum have so much love and faith in you. Here we have your daughter 'Sharmeans' who is asking for the healing of her father from cancer. Nothing is too hard for you to do, healing him is just a matter of love which you hold dear for him. I find it easy to believe that his healing totally and complete is not denied. In this, we just lift our hearts of loving praise and thanks unto you for loving him just that much and more.
> 
> Father, @sharmeans has a sister who is sharing a part of her body to save the life of another. Thank you for your healing love which warms and flows to both of them, the Giver and the Receiver, one cannot be without the other... and 'be' they shall be and always will...they shall be healed and healthy and strong and protected.
> 
> Thank you for protecting Sharmeans as she travels home to be with her Dad and her sister. Give them a wonderful time of rejoicing that will remove all fear and worry from their hearts. Lord, it's what 'we' think about that rules our faith. Thank you that whateoever thinks are pure, gentle of a good report, are the thoughts that rule and generate good fruit and miracles.
> 
> Bless this family. I don't know them, yet you do. And you knew long before they were each born what this day would bring into their lives. You also knew that you would be right there with them, taking care of each concern and every affliction. Heal their hearts and bodies. Allow no unclean thing to come upon nor enter in. Heal them and keep them strong and mighty. Strong and mighty in you.
> 
> Bless you Father God, with all of our hearts, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> @sharmeans... in addtion to your Dad's chemotherapy, ask your Dad to include eating beets and to drink beet juice. It surely cannot hurt.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=49
> 
> I wish your Dad all the best with the chemothreapy and that his healing is rapid and thorough in God's minute timing. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


 

Thank you so much for this beautiful prayer Shimmie

It really touched my heart and I am  very grateful to you for uplifting my family in prayer.


----------



## Leona28

I think this is an awesome thread to have available and would share my own inner battles on here however, I'm concerned that there is no safeguard against being prayed for by those who aren't standing in line with Yeshua/Christ. I gather that most of us are women on these threads but I am also aware of wolves in sheep's clothing. I pray for each woman who has come to this thread in search of support. I pray that Yeshua will stand with you where you are, at your point of need, and direct you/guide you/instruct you in wisdom. I pray for His covering of love over your minds and bodies and thank Him for His willingness to be our Father and Savior. 

Amen.


----------



## auparavant

Please, please, please pray for Israel.  The situation is dire and needs immediate attention in the way of prayer.  Military involvement is moving towards that pre-emptive strike against Iran as we speak.  It's dire, to say the least.

Please pray that Iran is protected as well.  The populace is not at fault and they are also being murdered by the govt.  In addition, there are many Jews left in Iran.  Love the land that gave you your Messiah...pray for her.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Please, please, please pray for Israel.  The situation is dire and needs immediate attention in the way of prayer.  Military involvement is moving towards that pre-emptive strike against Iran as we speak.  It's dire, to say the least.
> 
> Please pray that Iran is protected as well.  The populace is not at fault and they are also being murdered by the govt.  In addition, there are many Jews left in Iran.  Love the land that gave you your Messiah...pray for her.



I found this prayer online which spoke to my heart for Isreal:

_Dear Heavenly Father, 

We pray for the peace of Jerusalem. We are sad to see the violence and suffering as men, women and children are injured and killed on both sides of the conflict. We don't understand why it has to be this way, nor do we truly know if war is right or wrong. But we pray for justice, your sovereign righteousness, Lord. 

And at the same time we pray for mercy. For everyone involved we pray, for governments and peoples, militants and terrorists, we ask for your kingdom to come and rule over the land. Protect the soldiers and civilians from bloodshed. May your truth and light shine in the darkness. 

Where there is only hatred, may your love prevail. Help me as a Christian to support those who you support, Lord, and to bless those who you bless, my God. Bring your salvation to Israel, dear God. Bring your salvation to the whole earth. 

Amen._

In the Name of Jesus... We yield our hearts and prayers for Isreal...  :Rose:


----------



## MrsMe

Please pray that I pass this exam I am about to take for the fourth time. I'm extremely stressed about it and need peace at last. Thank you.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

MrsS said:


> Please pray that I pass this exam I am about to take for the fourth time. I'm extremely stressed about it and need peace at last. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Fear not Little One for the Lord says this...

"Now go, and I will help you speak and will teach you what to say."

Exodus 4:12 


_"Be strong and courageous, do not be afraid or tremble at them, for the LORD your God is the one who goes with you. He will not fail you or forsake you."_

Deuteronomy 31:6

MrsS.... You will not fail...


----------



## MrsMe

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Fear not Little One for the Lord says this...
> 
> "Now go, and I will help you speak and will teach you what to say."
> 
> Exodus 4:12
> 
> "Be strong and courageous, do not be afraid or tremble at them, for the LORD your God is the one who goes with you. He will not fail you or forsake you."
> 
> Deuteronomy 31:6
> 
> MrsS.... You will not fail...



Thank you Shimmie!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...if only it would stop correcting what I write.


----------



## Shimmie

Leona28 said:


> I think this is an awesome thread to have available and would share my own inner battles on here however, I'm concerned that there is no safeguard against being prayed for by those who aren't standing in line with Yeshua/Christ.
> 
> I gather that most of us are women on these threads but I am also aware of wolves in sheep's clothing. I pray for each woman who has come to this thread in search of support. I pray that Yeshua will stand with you where you are, at your point of need, and direct you/guide you/instruct you in wisdom. I pray for His covering of love over your minds and bodies and thank Him for His willingness to be our Father and Savior.
> 
> Amen.



:welcome3:      :welcome3:

We walk by faith and not by sight...  :Rose:


----------



## ivyness

The people who killed my father are in court right now applying for bail. AGAIN. 
Pray that their lawyers stop lying and argue badly
 that the prosecutor argues well and convincingly
That the judge rules no bail
That this case is heard quickly and they are convicted to the greatest extent of the law

Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> The people who killed my father are in court right now applying for bail. AGAIN.
> Pray that their lawyers stop lying and argue badly
> that the prosecutor argues well and convincingly
> That the judge rules no bail
> That this case is heard quickly and they are convicted to the greatest extent of the law
> 
> Thank you



Father, we thank you that justice shall and WILL be served to the highest degree.   Those who have taken the life of 'Ivy's' Father shall not escape their due season of retribution.   

Father, please give ivyness and her Mom and Sister peace and assurance of your vindication for thie injustice and the heartbreak that they have had to endure.   Leave no stone unturned for their peaceful release from the saddness and grief, nor for those who are responsible, that your justice will be served to the highest order.   No matter the lies, no matter the alibies, no matter the deceptions, they will not escape due recompense.  

We thank you Father God for your healing power of forgiveness to flow in the hearts of Ivy and her family.  For this is their true reward to live in peace and safety.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Please pray for direction in my job life. I have yet to gain a career yet. I desire one badly. I know I'm smart and I don't just want to  work a job for my entire life.

Please pray for the man I met yesterday. Help me become all he is suppose to be as a man of God which is so far and few in this world. Help that his marriage is reconciled and his wife heart is touched.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Pray for both of my nephews. May god keep them safe and happy. May god stimulate their desire to learn, grow in the right direction  and go to school.

Pray that my oldest brother manages his finance responsibly and that he continue to invest in his kids schooling.

Pray that second older brother heals. Pray that he get his hearing fully back into his hear and may god remove the blood clots in his brain. May god restore his health fully and quickly. 

May god heal my mommy.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Pray for both of my nephews. May god keep them safe and happy. May god stimulate their desire to learn, grow in the right direction  and go to school.
> 
> Pray that my oldest brother manages his finance responsibly and that he continue to invest in his kids schooling.
> 
> Pray that second older brother heals. Pray that he get his hearing fully back into his hear and may god remove the blood clots in his brain. May god restore his health fully and quickly.
> 
> May god heal my mommy.



Indeed Sweetheart... 

Father you are the mighty Healer of all manner of infirmities and afflictions. Thank you for disolving the blood clots in BlackHairDiva's brother's brain.   Let there be no further growth nor development of new ones.   Please recreate his veins and arteries, his entire vascular system to be renewed and healed in Jesus' name.   Father, please restore his hearing and all that pertains to his brain functions, that his mind, his thoughts, his character, are sound, for he is yours to heal and to make whole....in Jesus' Name.

Thank you for healing her precious mother, that her heart, body and sould are touched by your presence and your healing warmth in Jesus' Name.   Thank for protecting her precious nephews; that you keep them safe and sound and that they are sharp in learning and in receiving sound instruction that gives you glory.  The world owns them, not... you do and it will be you that they grow in love and shall follow with their whole hearts.   That they will excell in wisdom and knowledge in all ways and will be discerning of all and never deceived by the enemy.

Bless her older brother that he is a responsible father and man of God; that he is a good stewart of his finances and provides for his children to have the very best of all for their lives and their souls to flourish.  

We praise you for blessing BlackHairDiva with the very desires of her heart and that you keep her in perfect peace and safety.

In Jesus' Name... thank you, Father God.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Please pray for direction in my job life. I have yet to gain a career yet. I desire one badly. I know I'm smart and I don't just want to  work a job for my entire life.
> 
> Please pray for the man I met yesterday. Help me become all he is suppose to be as a man of God which is so far and few in this world. Help that his marriage is reconciled and his wife heart is touched.



Father thank you for the excellence that reigns in GoddessMaker's heart.  You have a plan and purpose and a sure Destiny for her.  Thank you for blessing her with the past jobs where you have taught her skills that will place her in the presence of those you have ordained to acknowledge and receive her as a gift and not just an employee or a number on the list in human resources.   

As Esther stood out among all the others to be Queen, so is and so shall GoddessMaker and you will show her that her gift and talents will make room for her and place her before important men and women who will not take her gifts for granted.   

Father thank you for healing the man who is having marriage problems.  Let him draw closer to you and that you will heal his heart, his wife and their marriage in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## iCandyc

Hey guys, please keep me in your prayers. I'm going through a realllllllllllllllllllllllyreally hard time in my life right now and I need the strength to get through this and for things to work out for the better. I appreciate it


----------



## LoveisYou

Hi Ladies,

I'm moving across the country in a few weeks. I'm excited but nervous. My family is a bit nervous, because I'll be so far. I know that God will take care of as He always does. Just asking for prayer as I get ready to move and start a new chapter in my life.


----------



## Shimmie

iCandyc said:


> Hey guys, please keep me in your prayers. I'm going through a realllllllllllllllllllllllyreally hard time in my life right now and I need the strength to get through this and for things to work out for the better. I appreciate it



iCandyc ...   

You're having a Baby....    How beautiful and exciting.  

Father, thank you for this precious one, iCandyc.   Protect her and please keep her in your perfect peace and calm.   Protect her baby as he/she grows and develops, stronger and healthier each day.  

Whatever iCandyc is going through we just lift her up and allow you to shower her with your blessings that meet all of her needs, be it financial, be it in being understood by the 'One' she loves and allowing peace to rule between them and not distress and unrest.   Between them, let there be love flowing from above, as warm flowing annointing oil upon them; sealing them happily as One.

Father God, please help her to see what you have planned for her life; let her see the bigger picture of the next moment and not stay in the moments of uncertainties;  please allow her to be in full trust of what you are going to do and how you are going to do it.   Let there be no separation of her love and faith for you, between doubt and fear; for fear has no place in her heart, nor does doubting that you are there.   

Your love for her shall never fail.  Her life is surrounded by your faithful love; her baby will not suffer the fears she has, for these fears have been rendered null and void.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm moving across the country in a few weeks. I'm excited but nervous. My family is a bit nervous, because I'll be so far. I know that God will take care of as He always do. Just asking for prayer as I get ready to move and start a new chapter in my life.



 LoveisYou 

Father, thank you for protecting your awesome daughther for whom you have prepared special blessings and mercies as she travels so far from home.  Thank you that you have already been there, to where she is going and you have 'swept' clean, the atmosphere from all that would hinder her joy and peace.  

Father thank you for always showing her that she is never alone and that all she has to do is 'ask', and you will hear and you will most surely answer her every prayer.   Thank you for giving her each day, you Daily Bread.  She will never hunger nor thirst, nor will she be without your Word which lives deeply within her heart.   

Father thank you for this brand new beginning for her and that you are keeping all that she needs safely in your hands and keeping her safely in your arms, no matter where she goes.   In Jesus' Name... thank you again and again, Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> LoveisYou
> 
> Father, thank you for protecting your awesome daughther for whom you have prepared special blessings and mercies as she travels so far from home.  Thank you that you have already been there, to where she is going and you have 'swept' clean, the atmosphere from all that would hinder her joy and peace.
> 
> Father thank you for always showing her that she is never alone and that all she has to do is 'ask', and you will hear and you will most surely answer her every prayer.   Thank you for giving her each day, you Daily Bread.  She will never hunger nor thirst, nor will she be without your Word which lives deeply within her heart.
> 
> Father thank you for this brand new beginning for her and that you are keeping all that she needs safely in your hands and keeping her safely in your arms, no matter where she goes.   In Jesus' Name... thank you again and again, Amen.



Shimmie thank you so very very much! I don't know why but I started crying when I read your prayer and I'm not even having an emotional day or anything.  You knew just what to say and pray for, thanks for being a vessel of Jesus Christ. God Bless you my sister.


----------



## onejamifan

Hello ladies,


My older sister is pregnant with her first child and had an abnormal ultrasound today. She had a blood test to rule out the possibility of a genetic anomaly. Results won't be available for 2 more weeks. My sister is almost 40 and this baby is an unexpected blessing. We just want them to be ok. Please pray for them.


----------



## MSee

onejamifan said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> My older sister is pregnant with her first child and had an abnormal ultrasound today. She had a blood test to rule out the possibility of a genetic anomaly. Results won't be available for 2 more weeks. My sister is almost 40 and this baby is an unexpected blessing. We just want them to be ok. Please pray for them.


 
Heavenly Father, today I pray for the sister of onejamifan and her precious baby. Have mercy on them Lord and do not let the joy of this pregnancy be stolen. Cover the baby and grant her a safe passage into this world. Father remove the fear and anxieties that could cause further issues in this pregnancy. May Your love, goodness and power be felt by this family today. In Jesus name.


----------



## Shimmie

MSee said:


> Heavenly Father, today I pray for the sister of onejamifan and her precious baby. Have mercy on them Lord and do not let the joy of this pregnancy be stolen. Cover the baby and grant her a safe passage into this world. Father remove the fear and anxieties that could cause further issues in this pregnancy. May Your love, goodness and power be felt by this family today. In Jesus name.



MSee ...

What a perfect prayer from the heart of God.   I am in total agreement for the wonderful, happy, healthy and safe life of this beautiful baby.  In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Important Update for the Prayer Line... Time Change:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17009275&postcount=1117

God bless you, Precious Ones.


----------



## missann

Please pray for healing in my body.


----------



## onejamifan

MSee Shimmie


You've lifted my heart. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

missann said:


> Please pray for healing in my body.



Hi missann... 

Father thank you for bringing missann here into the lives and hearts of so many.  She's loved by far more when she's aware of.    And Father in this love which flows from you, also flows your warm, and present healing power, flowing completely throughout her body, from head to toe and back again, continuously without end.   

Father, ease her mind from the thoughts of fear and wondering for nothing is ever too 'wrong' that you cannot fix it and make it right.    Ease her loving heart into a soft and sweet sleep, so that she can rest without fear, and without doubt that you've heard her prayers and you've seen her tears.    Your word clearly says, "I have heard your prayers and I have seen your tears, and I will (surely) heal you, completely.     

*From God's Heart ...* 

_Precious Ann... hear my voice from Heaven flowing into your heart with my words of truth..... "My darling daughter, I am your 'balm of Gilead'  I am the God who healeth you... therefore , be still, be calm, be at ease, and know that I am and always will be 'Your Father God'.  _

Now... rest.  Precious One...just rest.   For you shall awaken and know that you have been healed all along. Not even the 'money' shall be an issue.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## missann

Shimmie ,  Thanks so much for the prayer.  I happened to read it just before bed last night.  I couldn't sleep right away because I was so excited.    I feel better already.  Praise God!!


----------



## iCandyc

Shimmie said:
			
		

> iCandyc ...
> 
> *You're having a Baby*....    How beautiful and exciting.
> 
> Father, thank you for this precious one, iCandyc.   Protect her and please keep her in your perfect peace and calm.   Protect her baby as he/she grows and develops, stronger and healthier each day.
> 
> Whatever iCandyc is going through we just lift her up and allow you to shower her with your blessings that meet all of her needs, be it financial, be it in being understood by the 'One' she loves and allowing peace to rule between them and not distress and unrest.   Between them, let there be love flowing from above, as warm flowing annointing oil upon them; sealing them happily as One.
> 
> Father God, please help her to see what you have planned for her life; let her see the bigger picture of the next moment and not stay in the moments of uncertainties;  please allow her to be in full trust of what you are going to do and how you are going to do it.   Let there be no separation of her love and faith for you, between doubt and fear; for fear has no place in her heart, nor does doubting that you are there.
> 
> Your love for her shall never fail.  Her life is surrounded by your faithful love; her baby will not suffer the fears she has, for these fears have been rendered null and void.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



No, I had a baby 5 months ago though!
Thanks Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

iCandyc said:


> No, I had a baby 5 months ago though!
> Thanks Shimmie



Awwwwww      I love babies   

You still have the baby ticker in your siggy:

Again, many blessings upon you and your new baby and entire family.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Please pray for my friend and her family.  I posted a thread about it in Off Topic.  Her sister was Faith,  the UNC student that was murdered on September 7.  I knew Faith as a student when I was teaching at the high school, and I know her sister very well through the court system.  They are strong people of faith, so she was aptly named.  

I took her sister a gift a little while ago.  I had been looking forever for something "perfect."  I wanted to find an angel for her to put on her desk at work with the word "Faith" on it.  She really liked it and it made her smile.  

Unfortunately the police are not being forthcoming with information about the situation.  Please pray also that the killer will be revealed and caught and that justice will be served.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Please pray for my friend and her family.  I posted a thread about it in Off Topic.  Her sister was Faith,  the UNC student that was murdered on September 7.  I knew Faith as a student when I was teaching at the high school, and I know her sister very well through the court system.  They are strong people of faith, so she was aptly named.
> 
> I took her sister a gift a little while ago.  I had been looking forever for something "perfect."  I wanted to find an angel for her to put on her desk at work with the word "Faith" on it.  She really liked it and it made her smile.
> 
> Unfortunately the police are not being forthcoming with information about the situation.  Please pray also that the killer will be revealed and caught and that justice will be served.



Father thank you for nathansgirl1908, whose heart is flowing with love and heartache for her friend Faith who was unjustly taken away.  Father we pray for Faith's family members and those who loved her dear.   Please bring healing to each of their broken hearts.   

Father, let the truth and only the truth, not speculations, nor side reports of diversions , but the truth of this matter and that those responsible for this tragic imposition upon this dear girl's life, shall be brought to full justice.  Let there be no error, nor default of capture of the one who committed this crime, arrest 'them' and bring it to full closure and in a short measure of time.    

Father we simply give you praise and heartfelt thanks in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## MSee

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Please pray for my friend and her family. I posted a thread about it in Off Topic. Her sister was Faith, the UNC student that was murdered on September 7. I knew Faith as a student when I was teaching at the high school, and I know her sister very well through the court system. They are strong people of faith, so she was aptly named.
> 
> I took her sister a gift a little while ago. I had been looking forever for something "perfect." I wanted to find an angel for her to put on her desk at work with the word "Faith" on it. She really liked it and it made her smile.
> 
> Unfortunately the police are not being forthcoming with information about the situation. Please pray also that the killer will be revealed and caught and that justice will be served.


 
Abba, Father I pray for this family that have gone through such a tragic loss. Please be their source of strength, peace and wisdom at this time. Father, Your eyes are in every place and we know You have all the answers, please be merciful and let the full truth come out. Help the family gain closure on this situation. Thank You for nathansgirl1908 and what You have done through her love and compassion. Thank You for hearing and answering in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## n_lucky

Please pray for a former schoolmate's sister. Her name is Paige. She fell five stories from a building and is now on a ventilator. She broke her pelvis and has bleeding in her brain. Those are the only details I know of right now.  I am not close with her or her family but the school we attended is a Christian, close-knit community and I care about them as a whole. Praising God in advance!


----------



## Shimmie

n_lucky said:


> Please pray for a former schoolmate's sister. Her name is Paige. She fell five stories from a building and is now on a ventilator. She broke her pelvis and has bleeding in her brain. Those are the only details I know of right now.  I am not close with her or her family but the school we attended is a Christian, close-knit community and I care about them as a whole. Praising God in advance!



n_lucky...

Praising God in advance with you, in Jesus' Name for the healing and total recovery of your schoolmate's sister.

Father we lift up this precious life to you and praise you for your healing power to overcome the incident which has occurred.  Restore her health, spirit, soul and body.  Protect her from any episodes further resulting from this fall.   Keep her family at peace.  Keep the medical staff alert and most of all surround her with protective angels to guard and stand by her in Jesus' Name.    Cease the bleeding in her brain, allow her to breathe on her own again, bring her to life and to give you all of the glory for it all.  

Father we praise and thank you with all of our hearts.   In the name of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.  Amen.


----------



## Miss Kane

Please keep my mother in your prayers. She is waiting on a biopsy she had done on her throat to come back. I am declaring that the biopsy will come back clear in Jesus' name!

Also please pray that my heart will heal. I had someone that I considered a close friend betray me. It has been very hard for me to deal with this. I know that this too shall pass. 

Thanks Ladies! Have a BLESSED week.


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Please keep my mother in your prayers. She is waiting on a biopsy she had done on her throat to come back. I am declaring that the biopsy will come back clear in Jesus' name!
> 
> Also please pray that my heart will heal. I had someone that I considered a close friend betray me. It has been very hard for me to deal with this. I know that this too shall pass.
> 
> Thanks Ladies! Have a BLESSED week.



Miss Kane  

Father thank you for keeping all things well for Miss Kane's mom.   We give you honour and praise that they do not have to 'fear evil tidings', they will not have to fret bad news.   For Father you are there not only as Healer, but you are their Shelter from all storms of life.  You are Provider, You are Comforter, You are their Lord above all.    

Father thank you for giving them your total and complete peace.  Surround them with your presence and protection of not only their health, but assuring them that there is nothing impossible that you will do for them, including righting all wrongs, keeping them strong.   Father, thank you that it shall be revealed, this precious 'mother' is healed, with a life that is long, strong and healthy, in the Name of Jesus', Amen.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Please pray for strength in my mind. To say I have been under attack is an understatement and I really need some ladies to be in agreement with me that the negative, depressing, lonely thoughts have no place within me nor hold on me.


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> Please pray for strength in my mind. To say I have been under attack is an understatement and I really need some ladies to be in agreement with me that the negative, depressing, lonely thoughts have no place within me nor hold on me.



 msdr...

Whatever has been 'blocking' your entitled peace of mind, is dissolved in Jesus' Name.   Jesus said, that we could speak to any mountain and command it into the sea and it must obey... Jesus said, it must obey.    

*He also said,* _"I love you" my daughter,_ *msdr', listen to what God says to you....  *_and my love for you overshadows every evil thought, plan, action, fear; my love for you repels what comes against you.  Don't be afraid to not be afraid; you can trust me, to keep hold of my word; I will not leave you in the valley, I will not leave you unprotected, I will not leave you, in distress.     I love you and will protect you from the lies which have tried to overflow your mind and heart with the opposite of what I have promised to be and to do for and with you.   

Don't be afraid to not be afraid.  I am there in the midst of you and you shall not be moved.  _ 

In Jesus' Name... the Word is spoken into your heart.  Amen.


----------



## Miss Kane

Shimmie - Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## n_lucky

Thank you, Shimmie! No update yet. I was told that she thought the window was closed, but the blinds were just down, she leaned against the window and fell. How terrifying that must've been! It breaks my heart.


----------



## Shimmie

n_lucky said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! No update yet. I was told that she thought the window was closed, but the blinds were just down, she leaned against the window and fell. How terrifying that must've been! It breaks my heart.



n_lucky ...   

Oh My Lord... Bless her heart.   Bless her precious, precious and dear heart.       We just surround her in loving prayers and praises unto God.    

n_lucky, we just agree in Jesus' Name, that all is well.  This precious girl is healed and totally recovered in the Name of Jesus. 

Father, this is not the 'end' that you planned for her.  It's not the end.  We praise you for healing and bringing her to full recovery, total mind, spirit and body in the precious name of Jesus.   Praise you Father, God.... Praise your Holy and Powerful Name.... Amen.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Shimmie My emotions are much calmer than they were and I've been digging in my Word. Building myself up with what God says about me rather than this yick yack the enemy is trying to tell me. 

Thank you again for your prayers and thoughts. I appreciate you. If you ever come south I've got a plate waiting on you.


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> Shimmie My emotions are much calmer than they were and I've been digging in my Word. Building myself up with what God says about me rather than this yick yack the enemy is trying to tell me.
> 
> Thank you again for your prayers and thoughts. I appreciate you. If you ever come south I've got a plate waiting on you.



 msdr... I'm happy that you are feeling better.  Sometimes I feel as if I want to come through the screen and just give (((( Mommie Hugs )))) to make it all better.    

As for building yourself up, you are already there, precious love, and you always will be.  Always.

NOW as for that 'plate'... girl I'm on my way.      I love food.   

I love you too, precious sister.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hi Ladies,

Please pray for both of my older brothers. One had health issues and please pray that he heals completely and quickly. Pray  for my second older brother that he manages is money better and wisely. Also pray for the health of my mom and mine as well. I have been feeling some back pain and occasional foot and leg cramp. 

Pray for me and my siblings that we are protected at work and that we are not affected by any job cuts. Pray that we remain at work.

Finally, there is a new student working for us . My colleague is skeeming towards her the same way she is doing with  me. Protect L she is hard working just like me and pray that she gets the courage to speak up to the director about my colleagues behavior.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for both of my older brothers. One had health issues and please pray that he heals completely and quickly. Pray  for my second older brother that he manages is money better and wisely. Also pray for the health of my mom and mine as well. I have been feeling some back pain and occasional foot and leg cramp.
> 
> Pray for me and my siblings that we are protected at work and that we are not affected by any job cuts. Pray that we remain at work.
> 
> Finally, there is a new student working for us . My colleague is skeeming towards her the same way she is doing with  me. Protect L she is hard working just like me and pray that she gets the courage to speak up to the director about my colleagues behavior.



I thank God for you BlackHairDiva... each of your requests were covered in tonight's prayer.    I thank God that you are looking out for your colleague.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Hello dear sisters in Christ, 

I need some serious prayer. I have been going deeper and deeper into God's word and my relationship with Him. My husband and children are doing the same. I have been really delving into study about spiritual warfare. For the last two weeks, my arthritis has been out of control. I woke up this morning and could barely move my arms and hands. My rheumatologist, a very kind man, wants me to start taking 600 milligrams of Ibuprofin up to 3 times per day! I am not happy with this regimen because I have been taking a very, very mild medication up until now that would be safe during pregnancy (we are waiting on God to bless us with another baby). Ibuprofin is not safe in pregnancy. I took some this morning, just so I could move. I refuse to settle for this. I want a full and total healing. I don't want to be on any more medication. The devil cannot have my health!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Hello dear sisters in Christ,
> 
> I need some serious prayer. I have been going deeper and deeper into God's word and my relationship with Him. My husband and children are doing the same. I have been really delving into study about spiritual warfare. For the last two weeks, my arthritis has been out of control. I woke up this morning and could barely move my arms and hands. My rheumatologist, a very kind man, wants me to start taking 600 milligrams of Ibuprofin up to 3 times per day! I am not happy with this regimen because I have been taking a very, very mild medication up until now that would be safe during pregnancy (we are waiting on God to bless us with another baby). Ibuprofin is not safe in pregnancy. I took some this morning, just so I could move. I refuse to settle for this. I want a full and total healing. I don't want to be on any more medication. The devil cannot have my health!!!



Blackpearl1993 ....

Here's a big HUGE Sister Hug...   ((((((( Big Sister Hugs ))))))))

I've been where you are except my pain was from taking a 'statin' (chlorlesterol Rx) and some other issues which cause body pain.   

There's natural help.   Changing your diet to balance the inflamation which is the cause of the pain.   It may take serveral weeks to feel substantial relief but it will work.    

First we will pray for God's healing to manifest in your body permanently, not temporary relief.   And for His wisdom and guidance for Rx and natural supplements.

Father God, you know every tendon, every fiber, every muscle, every nerve and the blood flow in your daughter, BlackPearl's body.   You know what is in her brain waves and how the effect upon her body each function has.   

In the name of Jesus, we ask you and praise you for not only healing her body completely, but that the healing and the relief from the pain is permanent, not a temporary 'fix', but one that is total and sure, in Jesus' Name.    

Father God, I thank you for protecting her body for a pure conception of a new baby which will not be harmed by any substance medical or non medical in or out of the womb.   Thank you for a clear and ready place in her womb where the baby that she and her husband conceives will grow without interferences of any kind.    Thank you for allowing them to be at perfect peace and calm, having no fear or worry about their new baby.  Thank you that their baby's nervous system will be protected and perform in the perfection of your design; thank you that their baby will not fall from the vine, before it's time; that there will no no premature births; that at the appointed time, their baby, your gift to them, will be conceived and birthed in your time of completion.  

Thank you for the right diet and natural supplemental combinations which will heal her body from every ache and pain and shall never ever return unto her body again.    In Jesus' Name, we thank you and pray.... Amen and Amen. 

-----------

Black Pearl... 

An alkaline diet is what will balance the alkaline and acidity in your body which will in turn eliminate the 'inflamation' which is the cause of the pain.  

Beets and Brocoli, Kale, Spinache, Celery... 

If you can put these in a blender (or juicer) and just drink it once a day, your body will feel better.    I prefer using a high powered blender (I have a VitaMix), as you will not be wasting any of these foods.  (juicers have that waste basket in the back which contains a lot of wasted fibers).   

Here are some links which will be of help.  

http://www.livestrong.com/article/267788-eating-an-alkaline-diet/

http://www.organicexcellence.com/we-alternative_joint_pain_therapies.php

http://www.acidalkalinediet.com/alkaline-diet-benefits

http://drjeffhealthcenter.com/ihpages/pages/alkalinediet.html

http://www.i-amperfectlyhealthy.com/pHBalance.html?gclid=CIrph8rMk7MCFUOK4AodczkAJw

Please pray and ask the Holy Spirit to lead and guide you.


----------



## DaiseeDay

Can you please pray that my relationship with God will continue to strengthen, that He will give me guidance, and for my anxiety/ peace of mind? It's been a lot better actually and my relationship with the Lord has been great, but now I sense things are getting uncomfortable again and I'm starting to feel anxious. I resolving to trust in Him through this, but I need to be held up in prayer. 

My extremely dysfunctional aunt is living here right now and it's she's being tormented by her own demons. No she's not a Christian and doesn't want to change and I'm not happy about her bringing all of that into my space, but I don't have a choice right now. I feel alone in this spiritual battle of sorts.


----------



## Shimmie

DaiseeDay said:


> Can you please pray that my relationship with God will continue to strengthen, that He will give me guidance, and for my anxiety/ peace of mind? It's been a lot better actually and my relationship with the Lord has been great, but now I sense things are getting uncomfortable again and I'm starting to feel anxious. I resolving to trust in Him through this, but I need to be held up in prayer.
> 
> My extremely dysfunctional aunt is living here right now and it's she's being tormented by her own demons. No she's not a Christian and doesn't want to change and I'm not happy about her bringing all of that into my space, but I don't have a choice right now. I feel alone in this spiritual battle of sorts.



Father, thank you for bringing peace into DaiseeDay's heart, her mind and into her home and inside of her home, her living space.

For whatever reason, her aunt has need of being there, please allow this to be a swift transition.   Bless this aunt into a home of her own and to also be delivered whether she wants to or not from the torment that she has endured.      

Father your word promises us a 'peaceful habitation', pleasant brooks and meadows, as our share.   You lead us beside 'still waters' and you restore our souls; in and from you, we have 'green pastures;  therefore, thank you Father for your peace everlasting in Daisee, heart, mind, body and soul and that her heart and her peace is guared and protected, from this moment on, no matter what.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Dearest Shimmie,

You are ALWAYS a blessing to me and I'm sure many other ladies on this board. You have a such a strong faith and a beautiful heart. I am blessed by your prayers and honored to learn from you as I delve deeper and deeper into relationship with our Lord and Savior. Thank you for praying for my healing and for so many, many other ladies here.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Dearest Shimmie,
> 
> You are ALWAYS a blessing to me and I'm sure many other ladies on this board. You have a such a strong faith and a beautiful heart. I am blessed by your prayers and honored to learn from you as I delve deeper and deeper into relationship with our Lord and Savior. Thank you for praying for my healing and for so many, many other ladies here.



Your heart and your strong love and faith for others is what makes me want to be better and all the more loving.   

You are always in my heart and prayers.   God is doing marvelous works in your life.   Don't be surprised at what He has planned for you.   Your heartfelt prayers are more than 'Yes'.


----------



## milaydy31

Hello,

Just wanted to request some prayers from you ladies.
Since a couple of days or I should say weeks, I feel so depressed. I sometime feel better but only to go back to depression the day after. 

I am not used to share my business but I feel like I need someone to talk to. 
I feel just tired of everything in my life and mostly my job and my lonelyness.

I work so much but I don't see any results, I give so much but to never have any reward. I know that I am not the only one feeling like that in this company but now I feel so tired of all this.
And what is most depressing is that when I go back home after a long day of work, it's only to face my lonelyness.

I am so tired of beeing single, to always have to do everything by myself. I am the only single in my circle of friends and at the beging it wasn't really a issue. But as we are growing older everybody is more and more into is own life and I always remaine alone because nobody is interested to go to the movies or a restaurant...anymore. So I usually have to do everything alone. 

I hate to be the one always complaning about her singleness but as Time goes by and that nothing seems to change it's harder and harder to see the good sides of things. I have the impression that nothing will ever change. 
I think that my friend usually don't see how difficult my situation can be for me because I have always be the one with the good grades, the one who went to the best Schools, the one who pay her rent and have an appartement but all that I see is that I took all my décisions alone, I take all my vacations alone... I live my life alone and when I am depressed I have to face it alone too.

I don't know if my situation Will ever change so I ask you to pray for me. Pray for me so I can be a little stronger and be able to go ahead. 

I Thank you in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

milaydy31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to request some prayers from you ladies.
> Since a couple of days or I should say weeks, I feel so depressed. I sometime feel better but only to go back to depression the day after.
> 
> I am not used to share my business but I feel like I need someone to talk to.
> I feel just tired of everything in my life and mostly my job and my lonelyness.
> 
> I work so much but I don't see any results, I give so much but to never have any reward. I know that I am not the only one feeling like that in this company but now I feel so tired of all this.
> And what is most depressing is that when I go back home after a long day of work, it's only to face my lonelyness.
> 
> I am so tired of beeing single, to always have to do everything by myself. I am the only single in my circle of friends and at the beging it wasn't really a issue. But as we are growing older everybody is more and more into is own life and I always remaine alone because nobody is interested to go to the movies or a restaurant...anymore. So I usually have to do everything alone.
> 
> I hate to be the one always complaning about her singleness but as Time goes by and that nothing seems to change it's harder and harder to see the good sides of things. I have the impression that nothing will ever change.
> I think that my friend usually don't see how difficult my situation can be for me because I have always be the one with the good grades, the one who went to the best Schools, the one who pay her rent and have an appartement but all that I see is that I took all my décisions alone, I take all my vacations alone... I live my life alone and when I am depressed I have to face it alone too.
> 
> I don't know if my situation Will ever change so I ask you to pray for me. Pray for me so I can be a little stronger and be able to go ahead.
> 
> I Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dear milaydy31... 

You've finally put it out there; no longer holding your feelings inside and from this moment forward, you will see how free you truly are.   

Imagine yourself standing in the middle of a beautiful stream of water, upon a path of rocks with the water flowing gently between them.   Each rock is a step towards the other side where your blessings are waiting to meet you; your answered prayers.   

You may ask, _"Why doesn't God just bring them to me? I've already crossed enough rocks and bridges in my life and I don't see why I have to cross over another path just to see my blessings."  _

Here's why:  God's Word says, 

_"No, dear brothers and sisters, I have not achieved it, but I focus on this one thing: Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead..."_

There are things in your past that God wants you to be free of, totally free, as they will interfere with the new that God has for you.  

You shared that you work alot; usually this is because we are filling in the time, moments which 'seem' empty in our lives.   It's time to make room for your new life with what God has promised you.  It's time to cut the hours.  You'll still have finances more than sufficient; God will take care of you.  

The Prayer of Jabez fits you perfectly... "Enlarge my territory'... God indeed has plans to enlarge your territory, now is the time to prepare and make room.   Prepare yourself to no longer be lonely.   Prepare.  For it will not be long.   

This takes us back to the stream of water and the rock upon which you are standing.   You no longer need to fear taking the next steps forward upon the other rocks to the other side.   Step out, make the changes in your life for the life that you desire and have prayed for.   Don't fear leaving other things behind that no longer benefit you.   Your life is changing for the better and only you and the Lord knows which of these things you need to be free and walk away from, to make room for all of the new, that God has just for you.   

Step on the rocks ahead.  Go to the other side.  Don't fear the waters or any winds which may arise, you will arrive safe and sound on the side where your blessings abide.  For every wind, Jesus will arise and command, "Peace be Still", and He will leadeth you beside the 'Still Waters'.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Father God, thank you for what you are doing in this precious one's life.  It's not over for her and you have great and many blessings and pleasant surprises for her.   Seal her heart in your peace and allow her to know and to be confident that she can lean upon and trust you.   Never again will she be lonely, nor will she feel any shame.   You will see to it, just for her, Amen.


----------



## milaydy31

Thank you for your kind and wise words. The exemple of the rocks in the water is totally what I feel. It's like the tests and terrible ordeals will never end. And I don't have the impression that the people I know have to go to all of this, it's like  other people can have it easy but not me. Sometime I try to convince myself that God knows my limits and he may have something great prepared for me but there are other times (more and more frequently) that I just loose all my confidence and feel like I will never reach the ultimate goal that He has fixed for me and that I never have that rest that I am yearning for.
I think I need to be more confident in what God prepared for me. I may be in one of those phases when I feel full of doubts and I really need to go ahead.

Thank you again for your words and prayers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## onejamifan

Just wanted to come back into this thread to thank everyone who took the time to pray for my sister and her baby. The genetic test results came back NEGATIVE for any anomalies!!!! My heart is brimming with joy and gratitude!

With Him, all things are possible!


----------



## Shimmie

milaydy31 said:


> Thank you for your kind and wise words. The exemple of the rocks in the water is totally what I feel. It's like the tests and terrible ordeals will never end. And I don't have the impression that the people I know have to go to all of this, it's like  other people can have it easy but not me. Sometime I try to convince myself that God knows my limits and he may have something great prepared for me but there are other times (more and more frequently) that I just loose all my confidence and feel like I will never reach the ultimate goal that He has fixed for me and that I never have that rest that I am yearning for.
> I think I need to be more confident in what God prepared for me. I may be in one of those phases when I feel full of doubts and I really need to go ahead.
> 
> Thank you again for your words and prayers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



milaydy31...You've just crossed over 10 rocks in the stream of water, you're standing upon.  

Yes... 10 rocks.     All because you're talking about it; no longer holdiing your feelings inside.   The next step you take, the rock has to 'king' you.       You know the 'thing' they do with the game 'checkers'.   Whenever you've surpassed the opposing side, they have to 'king' you.   

milaydy31 ...  you're closer than you think you are to the blessings God has for you.  Look out for an abundance, an avalanche of answered prayers falling gently upon you.


----------



## Shimmie

onejamifan said:


> Just wanted to come back into this thread to thank everyone who took the time to pray for my sister and her baby. The genetic test results came back NEGATIVE for any anomalies!!!! My heart is brimming with joy and gratitude!
> 
> With Him, all things are possible!



Praise Jesus... the other sisters here will be so happy to hear this wonderful news.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please remember the Bahamas Islands in prayer tonight we are on Hurricanee watch, category 2 (for now) which is expected to hit at 4:00 am tomorrow morning (eastern time) ...already we our feeling tropical storm force winds and rain...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please remember the Bahamas Islands in prayer tonight we are on Hurricanee watch, category 2 (for now) which is expected to hit at 4:00 am tomorrow morning (eastern time) ...already we our feeling tropical storm force winds and rain...



Father God, you said that we could speak to any mountain and it would be moved into the sea.   We've witnessed your Word when Jesus commanded the wind and the sea to be still and they obeyed Him; we have this save witness with the Apostle Paul, where the wind and the seas obeyed him as well.

Father we come before you knowing that you hear us and we trust that you will not forsake our cry, for you are our Father God in Heaven.   Father we ask and thank you for moving this hurricane out and away from the home land of the Bahamas, if only for our sister "Healthy Hair", our beautiful 'Rose' whom we love so dearly.     Father protect their land, their homes their* lives *in Jesus' Name.   Please keep them safe, under the shadow of your wings, we thank you for the Covenant Blood of Jesus, which covers and protects your precious children and their loved ones.    Speak your peace and calm to each heart as you lead and guide them, telling them what to do; not one shall miss your Words, none shall perish or be harmed in any way, shape or form.

Father God, under the power of your Word, the power which only you and you alone have 'vested' (trusted, endowed, gifted) in us, we speak to this and every storm, that it must TURN BACK and it's winds and waters must DIE DOWN, it is not allowed to cross the boundaries of your loving abiding protection.    Peace be Still and it must obey and unto you be all the honour and the power and the glory in Jesus' Name, AMEN!


----------



## DaiseeDay

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father, thank you for bringing peace into DaiseeDay's heart, her mind and into her home and inside of her home, her living space.
> 
> For whatever reason, her aunt has need of being there, please allow this to be a swift transition.   Bless this aunt into a home of her own and to also be delivered whether she wants to or not from the torment that she has endured.
> 
> Father your word promises us a 'peaceful habitation', pleasant brooks and meadows, as our share.   You lead us beside 'still waters' and you restore our souls; in and from you, we have 'green pastures;  therefore, thank you Father for your peace everlasting in Daisee, heart, mind, body and soul and that her heart and her peace is guared and protected, from this moment on, no matter what.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you Shimmie <3 

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please remember the Bahamas Islands in prayer tonight we are on Hurricanee watch, category 2 (for now) which is expected to hit at 4:00 am tomorrow morning (eastern time) ...already we our feeling tropical storm force winds and rain...



We prayed for you last night and first thing this morning.  



I love you, "Healthy Hair"; I know that God has you safe in His loving arms.  Just wanted to post an update that we are still praying for you.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## auparavant

Were people going to call in tonight for an impromptu prayer against this storm???


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Were people going to call in tonight for an impromptu prayer against this storm???



We can.  I can open up the Prayer Line at 8:00 p.m. tonight.   Let me know.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok ladies I don't come here for prayer often. However in light of the current hostile work place I go to I need it. I need prayer that I don't become unglued and just go off seriously. I have been given info that a few of the people at my office purposely poke at me because of the investigation stuff people know I'm on guard at all times.

I need to feel ok in spite of. I need to find work and not just any job. I'm tired of being a beggar and having to take scrapes. My father is the bloody king why am I acting liker a corner whore metaphorically speaking. I need prayer for focus so that I can release the things that God doesn't want me to focus on and to pick up on the things I need to focus on. I notice it's becoming more and more of a fight to pray.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok ladies I don't come here for prayer often. However in light of the current hostile work place I go to I need it. I need prayer that I don't become unglued and just go off seriously. I have been given info that a few of the people at my office purposely poke at me because of the investigation stuff people know I'm on guard at all times.
> 
> I need to feel ok in spite of. I need to find work and not just any job. I'm tired of being a beggar and having to take scrapes. My father is the bloody king why am I acting liker a corner whore metaphorically speaking. I need prayer for focus so that I can release the things that God doesn't want me to focus on and to pick up on the things I need to focus on. I notice it's becoming more and more of a fight to pray.



   Walk away.  You have the power within you to just walk away. 

Take all of these feelings of frustration and anger and dump them ... walk away.   This is the victory.  You do not have to prove your worth, your strength, your power, to anyone, not even to yourself.    Walk away.  

I love this scripture:

_Though I walk in the midst of trouble,
    you preserve my life.
You stretch out your hand against the anger of my foes;
    with your right hand you save me.

Psalm 138:7_

Precious One. this scripture is so true.  If I could tell you what I've been through with folks on different jobs I've had through the years and God knows it was beyond a struggle.    Its when I 'ignored' my advesaries, I looked past them and saw and received my peace in God, they were the ones who loss the battle which was set against me, I was the one who won.

Walk away, Love.  Walk away.  You have nothing to prove; just pick up your peace, wrap it around you as you would a robe of the finest mink, and just walk away and enjoy your peace, for it is the Gift of God to you.  

Father, thank you for your peace and love and strength that you are embracing GoddessMaker; she does not have to struggle nor fret nor be ill at ease.   You are her Peace, Her God, Her Protector, Her Provider.   Let her go to work each day and defeat her adversaries by ignoring them and keeping her mind stayed on you.   For they cannot and will not harm her, nor will nor can they accomplish what she has feared.   They are defeated foes and nothing they can say or do, can take authority over our plans for her life. 

The devil is a liar, what he says is not so.  Keep your daughter strong and letting her know that you are the Lord and they are not.  You own the cattle on a thousand plus hills and where she works is HERS not theirs and none of them can make her afraid.   For it is from you, that the full price has been paid for her to be there with just as much right as they are.  

In Jesus' Name, Little Goddess is free and will have all that you've paid for her to be.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## aa9746

Requesting prayer for my job. Lay offs will be sometime next year.


----------



## Shimmie

aa9746 said:


> Requesting prayer for my job. Lay offs will be sometime next year.



All of your needs are met, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  YES they are...   Yes they are, indeed.   God is already there, do not despair, He's covered your every care and far beyond.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   

:blowkiss:


YES... He has, made total provision.

Remember when you first started to grow out your hair.... every measure became your treasure.   Well, every measure of your life God has treasured in His heart... you will never need for anything, in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Renewed1

Please pray for my friend (deleted name).  She was told that she may lose her job next week.  Human resources is still deciding; it's som shady stuff that's been going on lately and she's the one they are trying to blame.  

As for my job, please pray for me.  I'm at peace if God moves me.  I just want all of my needs to be met.  And walk into my desired position quickly.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Please pray for my friend jerrie.  She was told that she may lose her job next week.  Human resources is still deciding; it's som shady stuff that's been going on lately and she's the one they are trying to blame.
> 
> As for my job, please pray for me.  I'm at peace if God moves me.  I just want all of my needs to be met.  And walk into my desired position quickly.



M&M 

_... though there is delay after delay, when God moves, the matter is settled in a few seconds.  Why? So that no man can boast that it is his own doing or coincidence. You don't even lift a finger, you don't even light a torch, you don't even break a jar ... and the battle is won! _

Your matter shall be settled in a few seconds... In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hey ladies,

Is it possible to do a special prayer request for all that are affected by the storm.  let's not forget our fellow sisters in cuba, and the carraidean who where affected by this as well.

Also pray for the ones that are often forgotten in all of this, the homeless people they might had no where to go or where just out there in the street when all of this happened, elderly people who had no one to lean on and no where to go for help.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Is it possible to do a special prayer request for all that are affected by the storm.  let's not forget our fellow sisters in cuba, and the carraidean who where affected by this as well.
> 
> Also pray for the ones that are often forgotten in all of this, the homeless people they might had no where to go or where just out there in the street when all of this happened, elderly people who had no one to lean on and no where to go for help.



Indeed; thank you for your loving heart which thought of this.  I posted a prayer in the Prayer Line thread, so you are definitely on point and so on time. 

Thank you Loved one.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hey Shimmie, 

Hope you are feeling better! 

I had to share something with you. Remember when you told us to pray for the President obama and his family. The same day, I bumped into a lady in the bus who asked me to do the same thing. She had the same gut feeling as you!!  I told her that I would pray and I told her about you and that you had the same gut feeling. She was stunned!!!


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> I had to share something with you. Remember when you told us to pray for the President obama and his family. The same day, I bumped into a lady in the bus who asked me to do the same thing. She had the same gut feeling as you!!  I told her that I would pray and I told her about you and that you had the same gut feeling. She was stunned!!!



Wow!  God is moving all over this world with prayers for him and his family.  They are the first in the history of the world to be where they are, who they are.    He needs to be one with God.  It's just that vital.  Extremely vital. 

Thanks so much for sharing this.  I mean it, Love.   Thank you.   

My throat is still a little raspy (my voice sounds deep and husky... I have a little 'bass' in my voice. )   Thanks for asking.


----------



## sharentu

asking for prayer for my mother. she is in the rockaways (queens, ny), i havent spoken to her personally since sunday night. she did call my aunt on yesterday to let me know she was okay. asking for prayer that God continues to keep her and her neighbors and church family safe and that the power and phone lines be restored soon. thank you in advance


----------



## Shimmie

sharentu said:


> asking for prayer for my mother. she is in the rockaways (queens, ny), i havent spoken to her personally since sunday night. she did call my aunt on yesterday to let me know she was okay. asking for prayer that God continues to keep her and her neighbors and church family safe and that the power and phone lines be restored soon. thank you in advance



Father, we thank you and give you all the praise and the glory for keeping sharentu's mom save and protected.   Thank you for giving them peace, which includes all those in this area, along with each of her Church family and each of their loved ones, of where the storm hit so badly.  Thank you for their total provision, shelter, and restorations.   And Father thank you for preserving and increasting their health and their immunue systems, that they will not be victims of harmfull illnesses nor body decline.  

Not only restore their power sources, but restore and enhance their faith upon you, that they remain unshakable in the midst of all that has occurred.

Thank you Father that sharentu will hear directly from her mom very soon and they will both be reasured that your love for them never fails.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Lissa0821

sharentu said:


> asking for prayer for my mother. she is in the rockaways (queens, ny), i havent spoken to her personally since sunday night. she did call my aunt on yesterday to let me know she was okay. asking for prayer that God continues to keep her and her neighbors and church family safe and that the power and phone lines be restored soon. thank you in advance


 

I grew up in the Rockaways,  I lived in the Hammels projects (8213 Hammels Blvd) from 1975 to 1992.  I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## aa9746

Shimmie said:


> All of your needs are met, in Jesus' Name, Amen. YES they are...  Yes they are, indeed. God is already there, do not despair, He's covered your every care and far beyond.
> 
> In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.
> 
> :blowkiss:
> 
> 
> YES... He has, made total provision.
> 
> Remember when you first started to grow out your hair.... every measure became your treasure. Well, every measure of your life God has treasured in His heart... you will never need for anything, in Jesus' Name.


 
Wow, thanks for that prayer!!  Thanks so much


----------



## sharentu

Shimmie said:


> Father, we thank you and give you all the praise and the glory for keeping @sharentu's mom save and protected. Thank you for giving them peace, which includes all those in this area, along with each of her Church family and each of their loved ones, of where the storm hit so badly. Thank you for their total provision, shelter, and restorations. And Father thank you for preserving and increasting their health and their immunue systems, that they will not be victims of harmfull illnesses nor body decline.
> 
> Not only restore their power sources, but restore and enhance their faith upon you, that they remain unshakable in the midst of all that has occurred.
> 
> Thank you Father that @sharentu will hear directly from her mom very soon and they will both be reasured that your love for them never fails.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.


 


Lissa0821 said:


> I grew up in the Rockaways, I lived in the Hammels projects (8213 Hammels Blvd) from 1975 to 1992. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


 

Shimmie, thank you so much.  i heard from my mom today .  she is okay but she had to get on bus to get out of the area just to use her cell phone.  she is holding.  (((((((((((( hugs))))))))))))) thanks to you and all those who said a pray in response to my request. 

Lissa, hey i am from arverne .  hey there fellow rockawayan.  thanks so much.


----------



## Lanea87

Its been a long time since I have been really on the board bc of school and all.

I will be a graduating RNing student Dec 15, and I ask that God gives me favor with a graduate RN internship that I applied for. I really truly LOVE helping ppl and at this hospital system I can physically see me doing all that and more. I will be able to gain the experience and knowledge I need to become a successful RN in the future.

I have also been out of work since July and I am looking for a seasonal position that will carry me in the new year, so that I wont fall behind on my bills. I luckily have a mother that has been helping me some, but I feel that I am taking away from other bills that she has to pay also.

Keep me in your prays as I will keep you ladies in mine! Thank you...


----------



## Shimmie

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its been a long time since I have been really on the board bc of school and all.
> 
> I will be a graduating RNing student Dec 15, and I ask that God gives me favor with a graduate RN internship that I applied for. I really truly LOVE helping ppl and at this hospital system I can physically see me doing all that and more. I will be able to gain the experience and knowledge I need to become a successful RN in the future.
> 
> I have also been out of work since July and I am looking for a seasonal position that will carry me in the new year, so that I wont fall behind on my bills. I luckily have a mother that has been helping me some, but I feel that I am taking away from other bills that she has to pay also.
> 
> Keep me in your prays as I will keep you ladies in mine! Thank you...



Father thank you.   Thank you that there is no good thing that you will withhold from your daugther; all of her cares and all of her needs are met, in Jesus' Name. 

Father, bless her mother... her mother who loves her daughter so much that she is enabling her daughter to not only 'dream' but to be able to follow her dreams and have them fulfilled.   Bless both of their hearts with your peace and assurance that you have and you will continue to take care of all.   There is not one care that you have not covered in their lives, with the promise of the what Jesus gave His life for on the Cross.    In their lives there shall be no loss, only gain.  A gain in knowing and loving you and seeing that you always fulfill what you promise to do.    Your promises are sure and amen to bless them over and over and over again.

Thank you Lord for blessing them beyond favour, and beyond their prayers.  You are there, and you have taken all of their cares and rendered them filled in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.   

Thank you, Father that you have heard and answered every prayer.    Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Update about my friend.  She received a 30-day notice.  The shady stuff I referred was that she was being sexual harass by a co-worker.  The co-worker is taking action against her by  complaining about her work.  She is taking the steps necessary to protect herself.  

She's not saved and she IMO practices witchcraft.  Please pray for her SOUL. 



MarriageMaterial said:


> Please pray for my friend jerrie.  She was told that she may lose her job next week.  Human resources is still deciding; it's som shady stuff that's been going on lately and she's the one they are trying to blame.
> 
> As for my job, please pray for me.  I'm at peace if God moves me.  I just want all of my needs to be met.  And walk into my desired position quickly.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Update about my friend.  She received a 30-day notice.  The shady stuff I referred was that she was being sexual harass by a co-worker.  The co-worker is taking action against her by  complaining about her work.  She is taking the steps necessary to protect herself.
> 
> She's not saved and she IMO practices witchcraft.  Please pray for her SOUL.



If she's into witchcraft, she's desperate and fearful and doesn't believe God.  

Father we thank you in Jesus' Name, for showing Jeri that you are the Lord and that you are the one and only one who can save and protect and provide for her.    Thank you for bypassing her fears and that she will lay aside all false gods, and lean upon you and only you; her soul was paid in full by you therefore no other God shall dwell in her,  only you.  She will renounce all evil and rely upon you, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Miss Kane

Hello Ladies! 

I ask that you all keep my coworker Sean in your prayers. He is going through some family issues at this time. I ask that you pray for his peace and protection. He has been combatting depression and hopelessness for a while now. He is a dear friend of mine and I want to see him overcome these issues in his life.

I also ask that you ladies for me. I have a job interview tomorrow.I am not the best at interviewing. I ask that you ladies pray for favor to be able to do well on my interview.

God Bless you all!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I ask that you all keep my coworker Sean in your prayers. He is going through some family issues at this time. I ask that you pray for his peace and protection. He has been combatting depression and hopelessness for a while now. He is a dear friend of mine and I want to see him overcome these issues in his life.
> 
> I also ask that you ladies for me. I have a job interview tomorrow.I am not the best at interviewing. I ask that you ladies pray for favor to be able to do well on my interview.
> 
> God Bless you all!



  on your new job interview...  

God bless you Miss Kane 

You will find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man.  

(that's God's word... scripture  )

Father thank you for delivering Sean from the feelings of depression and also feelings of insecurity and despair.   Bless his heart and soul and allow him to know and to love you and to trust you as his Lord and Saviour.    In you he is complete and there is nothing that can defeat him or your plan and purpose for him.  For whom the Son has set free is free indeed.   Sean is now free and he will always be; for a great and wonderful man, Sean is.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Miss Kane

Shimmie - Thank you so much for your prayers! I count it all done in Jesus name! 

I am so thankful for this prayer request thread!


----------



## Iammoney

Please keep me in your prayers especially for my job and my patient


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please keep me in your prayers especially for my job and my patient



Of course...  

  Father in the Name of Jesus, your mercies abound and surround precious blqlady in every area of her life and the cares which have been embedded within her heart.   Thank you for taking care of every 'care' and fulfilling her prayers within.     

Please take care of her patient.  Bring and seal your healing presence and power within them and whatever the ailment and imfirmity may be, that it no longer rules their body, but you do and you always will.  

Please take care of their financial cares; meet everything within and beyond their needs in your great abundance.    Thank you for all that you've done and will continue to do for both of them and their loved ones, in Jesus' Name Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

Amen thank you shimmie. He means so much to me he is like my child.


----------



## Miss Kane

Ladies,

Please continue to keep my friend Sean in prayer. I have not spoken with him in several days and I am worried about him. 

Also please keep my friend J in your prayers. She is having some terrible issues in her marriage. Please pray that the Lord continues to protect and cover her and her two small children. 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Shiks

I am in a state of hopelessness and depression. I am all out of strength. Please pray for my deliverance and strength. I can't take anymore.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Shiks

The Lord is calling your name today rest in Him and let him heal you, He says come to me ALL that are heavy laden and I will give you rest...I pray that the Lord comforts you and strengthens you with His joy He has not forsaken you but promised that He will be with you until the end of the way, just rest in Him...


Here's a few scriptures to remind you to cast your cares on Him because He cares for you, I pray that they give your comfort...


Matthew 11:28-30 ESV 
Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.” 


Psalm 34:17-20 ESV
When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears and delivers them out of all their troubles. The Lord is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit. Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the Lord delivers him out of them all. He keeps all his bones; not one of them is broken. 



2 Corinthians 12:9 ESV 
But he said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## Shiks

Thank you. I have never felt so battered and alone. I will meditate on the passages.


----------



## divya

Lord, please come through and work a miracle..


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shiks
> 
> The Lord is calling your name today rest in Him and let him heal you, He says come to me ALL that are heavy laden and I will give you rest...I pray that the Lord comforts you and strengthens you with His joy He has not forsaken you but promised that He will be with you until the end of the way, just rest in Him...
> 
> 
> Here's a few scriptures to remind you to cast your cares on Him because He cares for you, I pray that they give your comfort...
> 
> 
> Matthew 11:28-30 ESV
> Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.”
> 
> 
> Psalm 34:17-20 ESV
> When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears and delivers them out of all their troubles. The Lord is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit. Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the Lord delivers him out of them all. He keeps all his bones; not one of them is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:9 ESV
> But he said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me.



Thank you...  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Thank you. I have never felt so battered and alone. I will meditate on the passages.





divya said:


> Lord, please come through and work a miracle..



Praying for both of you... 

Hold on and do not fear;  God has won this issue for both of you.   Just breathe and receive it.    Your healing, your victory, your prayers heard and answered.   

In Jesus' Name,

Amen and Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

...................................


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh....


   beyond words.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

I am asking for prayer for my husband's job situation. For quite a while now he has desired to make a higher income and move beyond branch management, possibly to a new challenge. Today, he was told by regional managers that they are considering closing the branch he just opened 18 months ago. No matter what, I know that God is in control. He has always provided for us and always will. I pray that my husband will be at peace and that God will move in a miraculous way. I pray that the enemy is bound up in this situation.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I am asking for prayer for my husband's job situation. For quite a while now he has desired to make a higher income and move beyond branch management, possibly to a new challenge. Today, he was told by regional managers that they are considering closing the branch he just opened 18 months ago. No matter what, I know that God is in control. He has always provided for us and always will. I pray that my husband will be at peace and that God will move in a miraculous way. I pray that the enemy is bound up in this situation.



Your husband has such a beautiful gift... a loving wife who prays for him and never gives up.    The beauty of this is what sustains him and keeps him motivated to keep going and to pursue the best the God has waiting for him.

And that's what is ahead... God's very best, which started with you.  In the 'belly' of your prayers you will birth the destiny of your husband's dreams of success.   He will not fail, he will surely be blessed.  His labour was not in vain.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Your husband has such a beautiful gift... a loving wife who prays for him and never gives up.    The beauty of this is what sustains him and keeps him motivated to keep going and to pursue the best the God has waiting for him.
> 
> And that's what is ahead... God's very best, which started with you.  In the 'belly' of your prayers you will birth the destiny of your husband's dreams of success.   He will not fail, he will surely be blessed.  His labour was not in vain.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Dearest Shimmie....


Thank you for your kind words. You always make me cry (in a good way)


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray that I mee the man of my life soon. PLease pray that I do get married some day and that I get to have kids and a family of my own.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies, 

I apologize. I have issues with my phone and I got disconnected.

Thank you so much for the prayer ladies.


----------



## auparavant

This is surely a tough time remembering what was and no longer is...  All these little nicknames we had for the kids as babies come flooding to me now.  This is HARD.   I don't regret walking away from that - I needed to.  But it should not ever be easy to bury someone.  You can't just put them away as though there was never any good.  I guess it'll take a full year of all these various seasons and holidays to know that we're on our own.


----------



## auparavant

There are at least 4 families who are in danger of divorce because of a divorced woman (separated with the church...she's still married in their eyes) with children  having an open affair  with a local MARRIED businessman and who is dying of cancer with weeks left.  

So, this XX is good friends with my best friend and they are also targets as XX tried with my friend's husband  and I didn't quite know how to relate this to my friend but did so in a round-about way.  I alienated myself for a little.  Now she knows and found out from her husband... her kids are talking about it because the husband doesn't want to come home with XX around his family.  XX drops her kids over folks' homes.  There is another friend who this is happening too...(m.o.  surgeons, wealthy, many children, SAHM/wives).   


There are several wealthy families at stake cuz she's looking for married sugar daddies and all of us knowing her are connected via our parish.  Oh L-rd!  

 PRAY FOR THE SALVATION OF THIS DYING MAN and specifically that he repent and turn back to his wife before he dies.  She needs to know she is loved.  I pray he is fair to his son and stops favoring this mistress (estate-wise) and leaves his wife with all that is rightfully hers. 

Please pray for this XX woman to stop her ways and turn to the L-rd.  Please pray for her daughters to listen to G-d.  The oldest is now imitating XX's behavior.  Another hurt family cuz she blurted out their father is always over her house seeing her mother.  


Please pray that the parents of these families do not divorce and that they are strengthened and that there is pure forgiveness and protection.  

Pray for all these poor kids involved seeing all this ratchedness from these parents.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Please pray for me.  My job has placed me in a really precarious position.  The stress is getting to me.  I just need some peace.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Please pray for me.  My job has placed me in a really precarious position.  The stress is getting to me.  I just need some peace.



"Covered"  in Jesus' Name... You are.   

Preciious Sweetie:  Whisper to God where you wish to be.  Right thee, right where you are, just whisper, _Lord I want to be free from here, where there's peace and freedom from fear, please place me ______________.   _

God will give you the desire of your heart.   Tell Him where you want to be.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> There are at least 4 families who are in danger of divorce because of a divorced woman (separated with the church...she's still married in their eyes) with children  having an open affair  with a local MARRIED businessman and who is dying of cancer with weeks left.
> 
> So, this XX is good friends with my best friend and they are also targets as XX tried with my friend's husband  and I didn't quite know how to relate this to my friend but did so in a round-about way.  I alienated myself for a little.  Now she knows and found out from her husband... her kids are talking about it because the husband doesn't want to come home with XX around his family.  XX drops her kids over folks' homes.  There is another friend who this is happening too...(m.o.  surgeons, wealthy, many children, SAHM/wives).
> 
> 
> There are several wealthy families at stake cuz she's looking for married sugar daddies and all of us knowing her are connected via our parish.  Oh L-rd!
> 
> PRAY FOR THE SALVATION OF THIS DYING MAN and specifically that he repent and turn back to his wife before he dies.  She needs to know she is loved.  I pray he is fair to his son and stops favoring this mistress (estate-wise) and leaves his wife with all that is rightfully hers.
> 
> Please pray for this XX woman to stop her ways and turn to the L-rd.  Please pray for her daughters to listen to G-d.  The oldest is now imitating XX's behavior.  Another hurt family cuz she blurted out their father is always over her house seeing her mother.
> 
> 
> Please pray that the parents of these families do not divorce and that they are strengthened and that there is pure forgiveness and protection.
> 
> Pray for all these poor kids involved seeing all this ratchedness from these parents.



If only these people knew how much you care about them.   You've taken their lives into your heart.   God will bless you surely for being so caring for others.


----------



## MrsMe

One of my request prayers is a redundant one, but I really need them. I have yet to pass a test I've been trying to pass. I took it again yesterday and am praying that I am successful this time around.
I am having surgery today. Please pray that the staff, the surgeon and I are blessed and protected throughout the surgery and during my recovery. 
Please pray for my unborn niece/nephew.
Thank you


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> "Covered"  in Jesus' Name... You are.
> 
> Preciious Sweetie:  Whisper to God where you wish to be.  Right thee, right where you are, just whisper, Lord I want to be free from here, where there's peace and freedom from fear, please place me ______________.
> 
> God will give you the desire of your heart.   Tell Him where you want to be.



As usual you are on point.  Thanking God in advance for the move He will allow me to make!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

MrsMe said:


> One of my request prayers is a redundant one, but I really need them. I have yet to pass a test I've been trying to pass. I took it again yesterday and am praying that I am successful this time around.
> I am having surgery today. Please pray that the staff, the surgeon and I are blessed and protected throughout the surgery and during my recovery.
> Please pray for my unborn niece/nephew.
> Thank you



Praying for you, in Jesus' Name.   All is well ... indeed all is well.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> As usual you are on point.  Thanking God in advance for the move He will allow me to make!!!!!!!



I am in total support and agreement with and for you.   in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## mrselle

Please pray for my emotional well being.  Thanksgiving day I was surrounded by people who despise me.  This is nothing new, but it is the first time in several years that I have felt the feeling this strong.  Even the person I thought was my ally seems to not be my ally anymore.  I can get over not being liked, but this feeling has lingered with me for the past week now.  I feel like I'm not good enough.  These people have never taken the time to get to know me.  Most of their negative feelings are based off of things one person has said about me.  Why have I been singled out and why am I not good enough?  I'm mostly venting, but I do need prayer that this feeling doesn't affect me more than it already has.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for my emotional well being.  Thanksgiving day I was surrounded by people who despise me.  This is nothing new, but it is the first time in several years that I have felt the feeling this strong.  Even the person I thought was my ally seems to not be my ally anymore.  I can get over not being liked, but this feeling has lingered with me for the past week now.  I feel like I'm not good enough.  These people have never taken the time to get to know me.  Most of their negative feelings are based off of things one person has said about me.  Why have I been singled out and why am I not good enough?  I'm mostly venting, but I do need prayer that this feeling doesn't affect me more than it already has.



 

Just that quick God gave me a word for you.   

"Remember Joseph"?   Who was hated by his brothers?   

God says, "He has prepared a table for you in the presence of thine enemies."

Yet they are not your enemies and you do not have to validate yourself to any of them.  God as stamped you with His heart in total 'Approval"

mrselle... you are without fail or thought.  You are loved by God far more than their distant stand from you.   You are indeed beyond... Good Enough and Mr. Elle totally agress with this.  You are his 'boo' forever.

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## GodsPromises

Ladies,

I don't post here often but I do have a couple of prayer request:

1. Please pray that the ministry that God has given me grow but that I stay in line to what the Lord what me to do with this ministry and not what I want. Reduce me and let God shine.

2. Please pray for a financial blessing for me. I have been stuggling for years financially and I need God to show up and show off but until then let me have the faith that God is going to do what He does best.

3. Please pray for the Man of God to find a job. He has been looking for a position since May when he got laid off. His faith is strong but I'm asking for corporate pray that God does what He does and that the position open up soon

Thank you and God bless


----------



## Miss Kane

Ladies,

Please pray for peace on my job. The warfare has gotten so bad that I think about quitting all the time. There is one person in particular that is creating a lot of issues for me. I have done nothing to this person to deserve any of what they are doing. 

This situation has caused me a great deal of anxiety lately. I just want peace....

Thanks Ladies! I appreciate and love each and every one of you.

Be blessed!


----------



## Shimmie

Ladies (each of you who posted above), the Prayer Team covered all of your prayers tonight.   

Just wanted to encourage you that God has heard your prayers and He will 'hasten' His Word to perform it...perform the answers for each of you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  


Love from all of us....to each of you.


----------



## divya

For those feeling alone during this season that they may feel the embrace of our Savior.

For my husband's spiritual struggles... Lord reveal yourself to him and soften his heart. Bring him back to you with a true understanding of your plan of salvation. Help me spiritually that he sees You through me. He's such a good man but with You, he'll be GREAT.


----------



## Shimmie

divya said:


> For those feeling alone during this season that they may feel the embrace of our Savior.
> 
> For my husband's spiritual struggles... Lord reveal yourself to him and soften his heart. Bring him back to you with a true understanding of your plan of salvation. Help me spiritually that he sees You through me. He's such a good man but with You, he'll be GREAT.



divya...

I agree with the prayers for those hurting, those lonely, those afraid, those who are lost during this holiday season.  That the loving embrace of God will surround their hearts with peace and continue far beyond the holiday season and they shall rest in the joy of the Lord forever.  Amen.  

This ia a beautiful prayer for your husband and I believe with all of my heart that God has already begun a good work in your husband and He will continue until it's completiion.   

Love and God's abundant blessings for you both.   

"For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother and 'cleave', (adhere to, devote, embrace forever) unto his wife and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

In Jesus' Name Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Currently, there are job cuts that are about to happen in my area. Both my siblings' workplaces and mine are affected. We will only know what jobs/ who will be cut in  January. At moments like this, my co-workers and the people who are working with my brothers will be skeeming. 

Pray for my brothers & me.  May god protect my brothers and I at work. Protect us from all job cuts. Protect us from any skeeming others might do to/against  us.

Both of my older brothers are going through a lot. May god help them both with their health,love life,and finances,and family life.

Please pray that I get married someday soon. May god send me a wonderful husband. I hope to have kids as well since Im not getting any younger.

Thank you for praying for me and my family.


----------



## milaydy31

Hello everybody,


I hope that you are all doing well. 

Some people tried to break into my house today. This happened when I was at work. They were able to break my neighbour door and to rob him.

I Thank God that I changed the lock of the front door last year because this is what saved me today.

I feel grateful because I am safe and at the same time so vulnerable. I can't help to say that it could have been me. 
I am so stressed right now. 

Please pray for me, pray for my peace of mind, pray for me so that I can sleep tonight.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

milaydy31 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I hope that you are all doing well.
> 
> Some people tried to break into my house today. This happened when I was at work. They were able to break my neighbour door and to rob him.
> 
> I Thank God that I changed the lock of the front door last year because this is what saved me today.
> 
> I feel grateful because I am safe and at the same time so vulnerable. I can't help to say that it could have been me.
> I am so stressed right now.
> 
> Please pray for me, pray for my peace of mind, pray for me so that I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's going to be okay for you, Precious One.    I'm sorry that you had to go through this.  I praise God for protecting your home and that He will continue to protect you and to keep you in Jesus' Name, Amen. 

You are God's Beloved and God gives His Beloved, 'Sweet Sleep'.   That is His promise to you, for always.   In Jesus' Name.  Amen.  

We will be praying for you and thanking God for you in tonight's prayer line session.   

Sweet Sleep, Angel.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

http://www.christnotes.org/bible.php?q=Psalm+27

Psalm 27 


The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the Lord is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid? 2 When the wicked, even mine enemies and my foes, came [1] upon me to eat up my flesh, they stumbled and fell. 3 Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not fear: though war should rise against me, in this will I be confident. 4 One thing have I desired of the Lord, that will I seek after; that I may dwell in the house of the Lord all the days of my life, to behold the beauty [2] of the Lord, and to enquire in his temple. 5 For in the time of trouble he shall hide me in his pavilion: in the secret of his tabernacle shall he hide me; he shall set me up upon a rock. 6 And now shall mine head be lifted up above mine enemies round about me: therefore will I offer in his tabernacle sacrifices of joy; [3] I will sing, yea, I will sing praises unto the Lord.


7 Hear, O Lord, when I cry with my voice: have mercy also upon me, and answer me. 8 When thou saidst, Seek ye my face; my heart said unto thee, Thy face, Lord, will I seek. 9 Hide not thy face far from me; put not thy servant away in anger: thou hast been my help; leave me not, neither forsake me, O God of my salvation. 10 When my father and my mother forsake me, then the Lord will take me up. 11 Teach me thy way, O Lord, and lead me in a plain [4] path, because of mine enemies. 12 Deliver me not over unto the will of mine enemies: for false witnesses are risen up against me, and such as breathe out cruelty. 13 I had fainted, unless I had believed to see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living. 14 Wait on the Lord: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the Lord.







milaydy31 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I hope that you are all doing well.
> 
> Some people tried to break into my house today. This happened when I was at work. They were able to break my neighbour door and to rob him.
> 
> I Thank God that I changed the lock of the front door last year because this is what saved me today.
> 
> I feel grateful because I am safe and at the same time so vulnerable. I can't help to say that it could have been me.
> I am so stressed right now.
> 
> Please pray for me, pray for my peace of mind, pray for me so that I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its been a long time since I have been really on the board bc of school and all.
> 
> I will be a graduating RNing student Dec 15, and I ask that God gives me favor with a graduate RN internship that I applied for. I really truly LOVE helping ppl and at this hospital system I can physically see me doing all that and more. I will be able to gain the experience and knowledge I need to become a successful RN in the future.
> 
> I have also been out of work since July and I am looking for a seasonal position that will carry me in the new year, so that I wont fall behind on my bills. I luckily have a mother that has been helping me some, but I feel that I am taking away from other bills that she has to pay also.
> 
> Keep me in your prays as I will keep you ladies in mine! Thank you...



Just updating on my status! Although I am not out of the clear, I am better and I have peace.

I had a few interview with the hospital mentioned above and I believe that God is working it out and placing me within the company where he desires me to be.

I got a little part time job at a fast food place and hopefully that will help with bills until Jan 28 when the internship starts.

I come to you ladies continuing to ask for prayer.

1. Needing 40 hours to help as much as I can with the bills.
2.  Receiving a job offer from the hospital above soon.

Thank you ladies in advance! I cant wait to post in the Praise Report thread after all this is over.


----------



## Supergirl

prayers please for a little boy and his family:

The little boy is the son of a very very dear friend. This family LOVES the LORD like crazy, ya hear me! They are warriors. I know they will stomp the devil's head as they go through what now faces them. The little boy (8) was just diagnosed yesterday with a rare form of cancer called rhambomyosarcoma. We know for sure that he will have to have chemo. I am fully confident in my God's ability to heal him and to work through medical professionals and anyone else He sees fit to get this little boy 100% restored, but this will happen as God's prayer warriors lift this little boy up in prayer. Also, please lift up the parents. Even as Christians, this must be a tough test for them. I am hurting for them and for him, but I know the battle is the Lord's.


----------



## Shimmie

Supergirl said:


> prayers please for a little boy and his family:
> 
> The little boy is the son of a very very dear friend. This family LOVES the LORD like crazy, ya hear me! They are warriors. I know they will stomp the devil's head as they go through what now faces them. The little boy (8) was just diagnosed yesterday with a rare form of cancer called rhambomyosarcoma. We know for sure that he will have to have chemo. I am fully confident in my God's ability to heal him and to work through medical professionals and anyone else He sees fit to get this little boy 100% restored, but this will happen as God's prayer warriors lift this little boy up in prayer. Also, please lift up the parents. Even as Christians, this must be a tough test for them. I am hurting for them and for him, but I know the battle is the Lord's.



Supergirl... most definitely we will keep this precious little in our hearts and prayers... for his total and complete healing.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## auparavant

Before I forget, forget already....please pray for Pooks, that her child's birth is uneventful and that the baby is born healthy and remains healthy, mother and child.


----------



## Leona28

I would like to ask for prayer but also help in the prayer requests. I see that many are seeking husbands. It's an area I was burdened with until last year in June 2011. G-d truly blessed me with my gorgeous loving husband. We got married 6 months later and coming to our 1st anniversary! We really thank G-d. There has been some challenges and some spiritual attacks but we praise G-d for being by our sides and guiding us. We thank you, Yeshua!
I am already in the midst of arranging blind dates for girls with good men. Don't know why I've been asked by a number of women if I know of available men. My husband isn't quite into the match making business therefore there could be potentials but he doesn't see it (Sorry!)
Love him always and anyways x
I want to give some time to pray for 5 daughters who love Jesus/Yeshua. 
Please let me know!

As for my own prayer request, many times I have heard the Holy Spirit say ' You seek after men for advice but not Me...' Can't remember the reference but I know it is in the Bible. I feel I do this sin in many areas but esp when I could be on my knees and gaining true answers. I really pray for patience, self control and walking away from fearful thoughts. 

 Thanks girls x


----------



## Shimmie

Leona28 said:


> I would like to ask for prayer but also help in the prayer requests. I see that many are seeking husbands. It's an area I was burdened with until last year in June 2011. G-d truly blessed me with my gorgeous loving husband. We got married 6 months later and coming to our 1st anniversary! We really thank G-d. There has been some challenges and some spiritual attacks but we praise G-d for being by our sides and guiding us. We thank you, Yeshua!
> I am already in the midst of arranging blind dates for girls with good men. Don't know why I've been asked by a number of women if I know of available men. My husband isn't quite into the match making business therefore there could be potentials but he doesn't see it (Sorry!)
> Love him always and anyways x
> I want to give some time to pray for 5 daughters who love Jesus/Yeshua.
> Please let me know!
> 
> As for my own prayer request, many times I have heard the Holy Spirit say ' You seek after men for advice but not Me...' Can't remember the reference but I know it is in the Bible. I feel I do this sin in many areas but esp when I could be on my knees and gaining true answers. I really pray for patience, self control and walking away from fearful thoughts.
> 
> Thanks girls x



Leona28...

What a beautiful and heartfelt message that you have shared with us here in your post.  The warmth of your heart cannot be missed.   Thank you for being here with us.  
'
Our prayers are with you and we know that God will bless the desire in your heart to seek Him for He is always with you with open heart and arms to receive you.

_God did this so that men would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from each one of us.

Acts 17:27
_


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Before I forget, forget already....please pray for Pooks, that her child's birth is uneventful and that the baby is born healthy and remains healthy, mother and child.



Thank you Aupar for thinking of our sister 'Pooks'.   She and her Baby Princess is definitely in our hearts and prayers.    

We can't wait to see her baby pictures


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

I'm not sure if I can even post this video here since it's not "religious" but please remove my post if it is. 

Times are rough for many of us and even though I pray for myself and others, I still find times that I struggle to keep my head up so this song is for those who may feel like me.

It's a quirky video but the song speaks volume  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmrOB_q3tjo


----------



## LiftedUp

I have applied to jobs that I believe would truly maximize the use of my skill sets and fields that I believe I can grow and truly fulfill my potential in it.  Can you please pray that my desire is in line with God's will for me, that I be accepted in one of these positions and for patience.  Thank you.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Dear sisters,

Over the course of the next two months we will be submitting all of the paperwork to apply for admission and tuition assistance for our children to attend the Christian school at our church. I am believing God to make a way for us to get our babies out of the hands of Caesar. I am believing God for a miracle.

Please continue to pray for my husband. We have been having a rough time financially, and he is experiencing some worry and doubt. I think he is frustrated that the debts we've been struggling to pay off aren't completely paid off yet. He is now wondering whether we can really afford another child. He will come around and I am most definitely in prayer non-stop. I am asking for prayer because i find such comfort when we pray in agreement.

I have so missed your voices over the last two weeks.

xoxo


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LiftedUp said:


> I have applied to jobs that I believe would truly maximize the use of my skill sets and fields that I believe I can grow and truly fulfill my potential in it.  Can you please pray that my desire is in line with God's will for me, that I be accepted in one of these positions and for patience.  Thank you.



_Father in the name of Jesus,

I come in agreement with my sister as she desires your will for her regarding her working in the field that she desires.  I pray that you will reveal to her if this is your plan for her and then give her an answer soon.  I pray that every door that should be opened for her, will open and open wide.  That you will place the right people in her path and that she will find favor with them.

I know that you desire for her to prosper and be in health even as her soul prospers.  I thank you for all these things, in Jesus name.  Amen!
_


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Dear sisters,
> 
> Over the course of the next two months we will be submitting all of the paperwork to apply for admission and tuition assistance for our children to attend the Christian school at our church. I am believing God to make a way for us to get our babies out of the hands of Caesar. I am believing God for a miracle.
> 
> Please continue to pray for my husband. We have been having a rough time financially, and he is experiencing some worry and doubt. I think he is frustrated that the debts we've been struggling to pay off aren't completely paid off yet. He is now wondering whether we can really afford another child. He will come around and I am most definitely in prayer non-stop. I am asking for prayer because i find such comfort when we pray in agreement.
> 
> I have so missed your voices over the last two weeks.
> 
> xoxo


_
Father, in the name of Jesus....

I come into agreement with my sister and I ask that you open up the windows of Heaven and pour your blessings on them that they will not have room enough to receive.  I ask that you REBUKE THE DEVOUR for their sake.

I pray that every time they have tithed into your Kingdom to see your Kingdom advance, that it will count for them in this time...that 100 fold return will come to them and that they will no longer lack anything, nor owe any man anything but to love him.

I pray for a supernatural well to spring up in them and that they will be refreshed and renewed in their spirit as they wait upon you, Lord to answer their prayers.

If this school is where you desire their children to be, then Lord I know that you will make a way for them because you delight in them.

I pray for her husband, that he will stand and after he has done all to stand....that he will STAND and see the salvation of the Lord in his life.

I come against every closed door that has been shut in front of them and I pray that those same doors will be forced open, by the power of the blood of Jesus.  I cancel every assignment against them and call forth their angels to surround them and protect them in the name of Jesus.

Father, do it, Lord...do it now, Lord.  

In Jesus name....amen!_


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Nice & Wavy said:


> _
> Father, in the name of Jesus....
> 
> I come into agreement with my sister and I ask that you open up the windows of Heaven and pour your blessings on them that they will not have room enough to receive.  I ask that you REBUKE THE DEVOUR for their sake.
> 
> I pray that every time they have tithed into your Kingdom to see your Kingdom advance, that it will count for them in this time...that 100 fold return will come to them and that they will no longer lack anything, nor owe any man anything but to love him.
> 
> I pray for a supernatural well to spring up in them and that they will be refreshed and renewed in their spirit as they wait upon you, Lord to answer their prayers.
> 
> If this school is where you desire their children to be, then Lord I know that you will make a way for them because you delight in them.
> 
> I pray for her husband, that he will stand and after he has done all to stand....that he will STAND and see the salvation of the Lord in his life.
> 
> I come against every closed door that has been shut in front of them and I pray that those same doors will be forced open, by the power of the blood of Jesus.  I cancel every assignment against them and call forth their angels to surround them and protect them in the name of Jesus.
> 
> Father, do it, Lord...do it now, Lord.
> 
> In Jesus name....amen!_



Thank you, sister


----------



## foxee

Sisters, I need your prayers.  My beautiful 14 year old goddaughter just collapsed.  Right now she's in the emergency room right now.  She has a cyst on her brain.  She's disoriented and doesn't know where she is.  My best friend is so scared and I can't be there with them as they're in another state.


----------



## Shimmie

foxee said:


> Sisters, I need your prayers.  My beautiful 14 year old goddaughter just collapsed.  Right now she's in the emergency room right now.  She has a cyst on her brain.  She's disoriented and doesn't know where she is.  My best friend is so scared and I can't be there with them as they're in another state.



Father thank you for your presence with foxee 's Goddaughter.   Thank you for your healing power which is flowing in her entire body.  Father bring peace to her mind, and to her mother's heart.    Thank you that whatever the root cause may be, that they are eliminated and shall never rise up again.  

Thank you so much for hearing the prayers of our hearts to heal her and to protect her.   Let the doctors move and be guided of you.   She shall not die but live and give glory unto you all the days of her life.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## foxee

I just wanted to post an update.  My goddaughter is home now.  The doctors are running tests this week, but at least she's out of the hospital.

Many thanks to Shimmie and all others who prayed for her!


----------



## Shimmie

foxee said:


> I just wanted to post an update.  My goddaughter is home now.  The doctors are running tests this week, but at least she's out of the hospital.
> 
> Many thanks to Shimmie and all others who prayed for her!



foxee, thank you for the update.   We are still praying for your Goddaughter.    

I know that God has healed her; He has a special plan for her life and this will be one of her testimonies of His grace and mercies over her which will encourage others.

God Bless You.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praying for clarity. I feel that I am being lead to relocate. There is an opportunity right now that looks good and would be a promotion but I don't know if its God's best. I want to make sure that I am waiting for God's best as I know that if I choose His best, He will go before me (Isaiah 45).


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Praying for clarity. I feel that I am being lead to relocate. There is an opportunity right now that looks good and would be a promotion but I don't know if its God's best. I want to make sure that I am waiting for God's best as I know that if I choose His best, He will go before me (Isaiah 45).



I'm in total agreement for your clarity and hearing the Lord's voice and following His leading.  

God is showing you the path of your life...

For you, Precious Sashaa08 

:Rose:  God will instruct me and teach me in the way I should go. He will guide me with His eye. (Psalm 32:8)

:Rose: My steps are ordered by the Lord. (Psalm 37:23)

:Rose: Your word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path. (Psalm 119:105)

:Rose: I trust in the Lord with all my heart and lean not on my own understanding. In all my ways I acknowledge Him and He directs my paths. (Proverbs 3:5-6)

:Rose: I shall hear a word behind me, saying, “This is the way, walk in it,” whenever I turn to the right or the left. (Isaiah 30:21)

:Rose: Thus says the Lord, my Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel: “I am the Lord your God, Who teaches you to profit, Who leads you by the way you should go.” (Isaiah 48:17)

:Rose: The Lord will guide me continually. (Isaiah 58:11)

:Rose: I desire to do God’s will so I shall know whether it is from God. (John 7:17)

:Rose: I follow Jesus so I shall not walk in darkness, but I have the light of life. (John 8:12)

:Rose: I hear Jesus’ voice and He calls me by name and leads me out. Jesus goes before me and I follow him, for I know his voice. I will by no means follow a stranger. (John 10:3-5)

:Rose: The Spirit of truth has come and He is guiding me into all truth. He will tell me things to come. (John 16:13)

:Rose: I am led by the Spirit of God for I am a son of God. (Romans 8:14)

:Rose: It is God Who works in me both to will and to do for His good pleasure. (Philippians 2:13)


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie 

Thank you! I will declare and pray these scriptures right now! I thank God that He leads us in the path that we should go. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you! I will declare and pray these scriptures right now! I thank God that He leads us in the path that we should go. Amen!



Sashaa08...

Amen Angel, Amen.  

For  you shall stand 'Perfect' and Complete in the Will of God and in perfect peace and in every good work ...   

Here's more:

:Rose:  I let the peace of God rule in my heart. (Colossians 3:15)

:Rose:   *I will stand perfect and complete in all the will of God.* (Colossians 4:12)

:Rose:   The God of peace will make me complete in every good work to do His will, working in me what is well pleasing in His sight, through Jesus Christ. (Hebrews 13:21)

Sashaa, everything  you set your hand and heart to shall prosper in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie 

Thank you! :hug: My answer was confirmed-I don't have to jump at each opportunity that looks good. God has something special set aside just for me and when it is presented, I will have immediate peace and know that it's for me.

Thanks!


----------



## auparavant

--------------------------


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you! :hug: My answer was confirmed-I don't have to jump at each opportunity that looks good. God has something special set aside just for me and when it is presented, I will have immediate peace and know that it's for me.
> 
> Thanks!



Amen, Sashaa08  Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Sorry for the delay-been traveling for the past few days.


----------



## Shimmie

------------------------

 :Rose:


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

I have two companies that have been in contact with me regarding a job.  PLEASE pray that I get a job with one (or both) of them.  And that God will lead/bless me with the company HE desires for me to be with.


----------



## Leigh

Renewed1 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have two companies that have been in contact with me regarding a job.  PLEASE pray that I get a job with one (or both) of them.  And that God will lead/bless me with the company HE desires for me to be with.



I stand in prayer with you.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have two companies that have been in contact with me regarding a job.  PLEASE pray that I get a job with one (or both) of them.  And that God will lead/bless me with the company HE desires for me to be with.





Leigh said:


> I stand in prayer with you.



In Jesus' Name... I agree indeed for your new job(s).   God will favour you with more than you ever hoped for.    Amen.


Leigh, thanks so much...


----------



## HeChangedMyName

just popped in to say hey Shimmie

I stand in agreement with you ladies in your prayers,  Please stand in agreement with me that I will continue to be the wife that God has called me to be.


----------



## Shimmie

HeChangedMyName said:


> just popped in to say hey Shimmie
> 
> I stand in agreement with you ladies in your prayers,  Please stand in agreement with me that I will continue to be the wife that God has called me to be.



HeChangedMyName... 

Thank you for standing with us in agreement.  :Rose:

Indeed we will agree with you in loving prayers.   And be not afraid to allow God to release you to be the wife that He has designed and called you to be.   For all that God designs (as He has designed you) shall surely come to pass.   God completes, He never deletes His promises.  Not ever.


----------



## auparavant

@Sashaa08
Thank you very much...but  can you and @Shimmie edit your post and not quote?  I'd appreciate it.  That's why I had second thought to "-----------"


----------



## Renewed1

Ladies, thank you for your prayers.  One of the companies called me to come in for an interview.  I interview tomorrow at 1pm CST.

Let me be clear, this job gives me the title and responsibilities I have been waiting for.  Please pray.

The prayer warriors on this forum has been a blessing in my life.  Ever since I posted my initial requests for prayer with what is going on my job. It was like the flood gates have been opened.  

I had another telephone interview today and the recruiter was impress with my experience and credentials and really wanted me to consider a position.  I turned it down because it's not what I really wanted. But to know that I am marketable made me feel good on the inside. I always felt....well I'm not going to go there.  But I felt validated. 

Thank you ladies.  



Renewed1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have two companies that have been in contact with me regarding a job.  PLEASE pray that I get a job with one (or both) of them.  And that God will lead/bless me with the company HE desires for me to be with.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Morning ladies- 

Will you please be in agreement with me in prayer that I have clarity to see the vision that God has laid before me and hear His voice loud and clear? And also that through this next transition in my life that the work He is doing in and through me will be complete and whole?

Thanks so much. Love you guys!


----------



## Shimmie

LongTimeComing said:


> Morning ladies-
> 
> Will you please be in agreement with me in prayer that I have clarity to see the vision that God has laid before me and hear His voice loud and clear? And also that through this next transition in my life that the work He is doing in and through me will be complete and whole?
> 
> Thanks so much. Love you guys!



LongTimeComing... We love you too.  

We will keep you in Prayer and will include your prayer requests on our Thursday evening Prayer Line.   

All the best, God has prepared for you.   Now ... rest.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Ladies, thank you for your prayers.  One of the companies called me to come in for an interview.  I interview tomorrow at 1pm CST.
> 
> Let me be clear, this job gives me the title and responsibilities I have been waiting for.  Please pray.
> 
> The prayer warriors on this forum has been a blessing in my life.  Ever since I posted my initial requests for prayer with what is going on my job. It was like the flood gates have been opened.
> 
> I had another telephone interview today and the recruiter was impress with my experience and credentials and really wanted me to consider a position.  I turned it down because it's not what I really wanted. But to know that I am marketable made me feel good on the inside. I always felt....well I'm not going to go there.  But I felt validated.
> 
> Thank you ladies.



Renewed1...

Still praying for you , that all is going well for you indeed.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie said:


> @Renewed1...
> 
> Still praying for you , that all is going well for you indeed.




Shimmie thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## LongTimeComing

Shimmie

Thanks so much. I appreciate it. 

ETA: Funny you should say rest, confirmation of what my sister told me earlier.


----------



## demlew

Hello everyone,
I've never posted a request, but I ask that you please lift my mother's friend/family in prayer.  He's a Fort Worth police officer (as is my mother) and was shot multiple times today.  He's currently in ICU.  I can't provide his name because it has not been publicly released yet.

I thank you in advance!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

demlew said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've never posted a request, but I ask that you please lift my mother's friend/family in prayer.  He's a Fort Worth police officer (as is my mother) and was shot multiple times today.  He's currently in ICU.  I can't provide his name because it has not been publicly released yet.
> 
> I thank you in advance!



Heavenly Father,

Please touch this man and heal his body. Grant him and his family peace that passes all understanding and bless his doctors and nurses with wisdom. Guide their hands, Lord. I pray that there will be no negative, lasting effects on this man's mind, body, or spirit as a result of this crime. Lord, let there be no medical setbacks, infections, or need for additional surgeries. Father I pray that the perpetrator will be caught and brought to justice. I also pray that his/her heart will be changed.  That he/she will come to know you and serve you wholeheartedly. If the victim is already a believer, I pray that this will only draw him and his family closer to you. The devil has not stopped him from serving you! If he is not a believer, I pray that he and his family will come to serve You and that they will desire to follow Your will.

Lord, let there be an outpouring of support for this man and his family from  friends, extended family, and his community. And I pray Lord that the enemy's desire to have officers and citizens live in fear, is broken and crushed. Fear does not come from you and this lies from the very pit of hell must return from whence it came. Just lift him up, dear Lord.  Amen


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray for my both of my older brothers. One of them is about to start a new job, pray that Human ressources get the paper work donw quickly and accurately.  Pray for my other brother who on wednesday he rarely sleeps. Please pray for him.

I also applied for a new position, if I meet the requirements. I will have to write and exam and then do an interview. Please pray that I get  call to do the written exam and interview . Pray that I get that position.

I'm also writing an exam on monday. Please pray that I easily and successfully get a perfect grade on it. Also pray that god sends me a good husband.Pray that it will happen for me this year.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Please pray for my both of my older brothers. One of them is about to start a new job, pray that Human ressources get the paper work donw quickly and accurately.  Pray for my other brother who on wednesday he rarely sleeps. Please pray for him.
> 
> I also applied for a new position, if I meet the requirements. I will have to write and exam and then do an interview. Please pray that I get  call to do the written exam and interview . Pray that I get that position.
> 
> I'm also writing an exam on monday. Please pray that I easily and successfully get a perfect grade on it. Also pray that god sends me a good husband.Pray that it will happen for me this year.



Definitely praying for you....


----------



## Shimmie

demlew said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've never posted a request, but I ask that you please lift my mother's friend/family in prayer.  He's a Fort Worth police officer (as is my mother) and was shot multiple times today.  He's currently in ICU.  I can't provide his name because it has not been publicly released yet.
> 
> I thank you in advance!



demlew....  I saw your request this morning from my phone email.  The prayers began immediately.   Please know that many are praying for your Mom's friend.    He. Has protected and saved many lives...now God is saving his.

In Jesus' Name... we pray, Amen and Amen.

Nothing is too hard for Jesus...Nothing.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please touch this man and heal his body. Grant him and his family peace that passes all understanding and bless his doctors and nurses with wisdom. Guide their hands, Lord. I pray that there will be no negative, lasting effects on this man's mind, body, or spirit as a result of this crime. Lord, let there be no medical setbacks,
> Infections, or need for additional surgeries. Father I pray that the perpetrator will be caught and brought to justice. I also pray that his/her heart will be changed.  That he/she will come to know you and serve you wholeheartedly. If the victim is already a believer, I pray that this will only draw him and his family closer to you. The devil has not stopped him from serving you! If he is not a believer, I pray that he and his family will come to serve You and that they will desire to follow Your will.
> 
> Lord, let there be an outpouring of support for this man and his family from  friends, extended family, and his community. And I pray Lord that the enemy's desire to have officers and citizens live in fear, is broken and crushed. Fear does not come from you and this lies from the very pit of hell must return from whence it came. Just lift him up, dear Lord.  Amen




Powerful..... I agree in Jesus' Name...Amen.


----------



## demlew

Shimmie - Thank you all for the prayers.  Last night, the doctors couldn't perform surgery because of a heart condition. I don't have an update on his condition yet. He's 66 years old and has been on the force for 21 years.  

Btw...his partner shot and killed the suspect.  They were trying to serve a felony warrant for his arrest, but I don't know the charge.


----------



## Shimmie

demlew said:


> Shimmie - Thank you all for the prayers.  Last night, the doctors couldn't perform surgery because of a heart condition. I don't have an update on his condition yet. He's 66 years old and has been on the force for 21 years.
> 
> Btw...his partner shot and killed the suspect.  They were trying to serve a felony warrant for his arrest, but I don't know the charge.



 demlew...  

Well, we'll just have to allow God to give him a 'new heart' in Jesus' Name. 

_And I will give you a new heart, and a new spirit I will put within you. And I will remove the heart of stone from your flesh and give you a heart of flesh.

Exekiel 36:26 _

66 is only a number... not the end of his life nor health.   Tell him to hold on.  Just hold on; God has graced him to live, in Jesus' Name, Amen. 

Blackpearl1993 's prayer is on point... 



> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please touch this man and heal his body. Grant him and his family peace that passes all understanding and bless his doctors and nurses with wisdom. Guide their hands, Lord. I pray that there will be no negative, lasting effects on this man's mind, body, or spirit as a result of this crime. Lord, let there be *no medical setbacks, infections, or need for additional surgeries*.


----------



## Leigh

I have an interview tomorrow. Please pray that all goes well and I get the position.

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> I have an interview tomorrow. Please pray that all goes well and I get the position.
> 
> Thanks



Thanking God for giving you favour and blessings unimagined.   In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## pink219

Please pray for me. I feel defeated and weak. Pray for God's divine hand over my job/career. Pray that as God enlarges my territory that he protects me from the devil and his lies! I just want God's will to be done in my life.

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

pink219 said:


> Please pray for me. I feel defeated and weak. Pray for God's divine hand over my job/career. Pray that as God enlarges my territory that he protects me from the devil and his lies! I just want God's will to be done in my life.
> 
> Thanks



In your weakness, God is made strong... 

Rest and stop fretting ... God hasn't changed one promise and He never will.  Just rest and receive God's best for you.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hi Ladies,

I submitted a request for readmission to my graduate program.  Please pray that my request is granted.  I've been praying and believing for this for a few yrs, but to no avail. I am standing on Ezekiel 37:1-14(the valley of dry bones).  Please "touch and agree" with me.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

it_comes_naturally said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I submitted a request for readmission to my graduate program.  Please pray that my request is granted.  I've been praying and believing for this for a few yrs, but to no avail. I am standing on Ezekiel 37:1-14(the valley of dry bones).  Please "touch and agree" with me.
> 
> Thanks!



I will pray in agreement with you! You shall have readmission to your graduate program and you will be successful in your studies. Yes, God IS in the business of breathing life into dry bones.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I will pray in agreement with you! You shall have readmission to your graduate program and you will be successful in your studies. Yes, God IS in the business of breathing life into dry bones.




In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I will pray in agreement with you! You shall have readmission to your graduate program and you will be successful in your studies. Yes, God IS in the business of breathing life into dry bones.




In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

@ demlew.... do you have an update on the officer who was shot? He's been on my mind and I just wanted to check in.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ladies please pray for me.......realizing how much I have messed up.  I have begun to turn things around but I just need to keep pressing, and believing that things will get better.....I don't deserve Him but there is no me without Him......love you all


----------



## Blackpearl1993

crlsweetie912 said:


> Ladies please pray for me.......realizing how much I have messed up.  I have begun to turn things around but I just need to keep pressing, and believing that things will get better.....I don't deserve Him but there is no me without Him......love you all



Don't lose heart, dear sister. He loves you! Whatever your situation is, God is pleased that you are turning it over to Him. None of us deserve Him, but He loves us so much that he bought us with a price. You are extremely valuable to Him and He will not let you down. He can take the worst situations and use them for good. I pray that God will make His will clear to you and that He will continue to bless you with the desire to follow it. I pray that whatever needs you have will be met and that you will be able to use your situation as a powerful testimony.


----------



## Miss Kane

Please pray for my DH and I. Our apartment was broken into yesterday. The thought of a stranger being in our home uninvited has really disturbed my spirit. The person thought that they were only stealing my laptop but they took my peace as well. DH works out of town sometimes so I need to feel ok being at home alone while he is away. Thanks in advance Ladies!


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Miss Kane said:


> Please pray for my DH and I. Our apartment was broken into yesterday. The thought of a stranger being in our home uninvited has really disturbed my spirit. The person thought that they were only stealing my laptop but they took my peace as well. DH works out of town sometimes so I need to feel ok being at home alone while he is away. Thanks in advance Ladies!



Praying for you right now!!!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## lacreolegurl

Please pray for my dh and I regarding our church.  I want to leave...he does not.  I pray this does not continue to cause division in our home and that we are able to discern and follow God's will (and be at peace with whatever that may be).


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Ladies please pray for me.......realizing how much I have messed up.  I have begun to turn things around but I just need to keep pressing, and believing that things will get better.....I don't deserve Him but there is no me without Him......love you all





Miss Kane said:


> Please pray for my DH and I. Our apartment was broken into yesterday. The thought of a stranger being in our home uninvited has really disturbed my spirit. The person thought that they were only stealing my laptop but they took my peace as well. DH works out of town sometimes so I need to feel ok being at home alone while he is away. Thanks in advance Ladies!


,


lacreolegurl said:


> Please pray for my dh and I regarding our church.  I want to leave...he does not.   pray this does not continue to cause division in our home and that we are able to discern and follow God's will (and be at peace with whatever that may be).





crlsweetie912, Miss Kane, lacreolegurl...

I've been praying for each of you since you've first posted.    I have had limited access to the Internet, however, I can view your prayer requests when they come into my home email (via the alerts).   

In the Name of Jesus... each of you have the Victory.   Believe and receive it.  It's not in vain.


----------



## Renewed1

Thanks again for your prayers ladies regarding my job search. 

But guess what?  The job I interviewed for a few weeks ago called me back.  I interview with them tomorrow.

crossing fingers.....


----------



## Sashaa08

Renewed1...

We are praying that God goes before you-opening doors, leveling mountains, smashing bronze gates, and breaking through iron bars (Isa 45). We ask that favor surrounds you as a shield, that no other candidate will shine the way that you do. That God will bless you with poise and grace, that you clearly articulate why you are the best candidate, and that your answers demonstrate brilliance, creativity, and initiative.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Thank you for your prayers!  We have officially left this particular church.  My dh even apologized for prolonging our departure.  Praise God.  
Next Sunday we begin our journey to secure a new church home.  I pray that the Father guides us and places us where we should be.  I know that we need healing because of all we have been through with this church. I'm looking forward to hearing some good, Bible based teaching.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Please lift my son up in your prayers. He is having a difficult time in his Spanish class. It's an IB (advanced) full immersion course and he is not utilizing all the tools and resource available to him to the full, and he is not putting forth the effort necessary to succeed in this class.  He is not heeding my study suggestions, and my strong arming him does not work. I realize this is a spiritual battle. The enemy saps his motivation to excel in this class. 

I know God is in control, at the same time I feel like I should be doing something to help this boy because the semester is moving along rapidly and his grades are not improving. We need a divine intervention right now!

ETA: I have been communicating with his teacher, he will be getting tutored after school on Mondays praise God! 

I'm still asking that we pray to increase his motivation and discipline.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please lift my son up in your prayers. He is having a difficult time in his Spanish class. It's an IB (advanced) full immersion course and he is not utilizing all the tools and resource available to him to the full, and he is not putting forth the effort necessary to succeed in this class.  He is not heeding my study suggestions, and my strong arming him does not work. I realize this is a spiritual battle. The enemy saps his motivation to excel in this class.
> 
> I know God is in control, at the same time I feel like I should be doing something to help this boy because the semester is moving along rapidly and his grades are not improving. We need a divine intervention right now!
> 
> ETA: I have been communicating with his teacher, he will be getting tutored after school on Mondays praise God!
> 
> I'm still asking that we pray to increase his motivation and discipline.



  Precious AtlantaJJ,   Your son is okay.   He simply doesn't like his Spanish class.   And that's okay, it really is.   

God has something other for you son to excel in and indeed your son will excel in what God has planned for him.  

Rest your heart from being 'fearful'.    Just rest, precious one.  Rest. 

I'm sending you a PM...  in a matter of minutes, check your private messages.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Precious AtlantaJJ,   Your son is okay.   He simply doesn't like his Spanish class.   And that's okay, it really is.
> 
> God has something other for you son to excel in and indeed your son will excel in what God has planned for him.
> 
> Rest your heart from being 'fearful'.    Just rest, precious one.  Rest.
> 
> I'm sending you a PM...  in a matter of minutes, check your private messages.



Atlanta JJ...your son is in my prayers. Please check your PMs. I sent you a message.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

lacreolegurl said:


> Thank you for your prayers!  We have officially left this particular church.  My dh even apologized for prolonging our departure.  Praise God.
> Next Sunday we begin our journey to secure a new church home.  I pray that the Father guides us and places us where we should be.  I know that we need healing because of all we have been through with this church. I'm looking forward to hearing some good, Bible based teaching.



You and your husband have been covered in prayer, my dear. You will find the right church home and it will be a blessed experience.


----------



## amwcah

My favorite cousin passed away in her sleep last Sunday.  I think I was the last person to speak to her for we talked on the phone until about 1:30 am Saturday night.  We laid her to rest on this pass Saturday.  I miss her so much. 

About five years ago, my brother told me that she had three years to live.  I just thought it was a rumor that was derived from the way she was living at the time.  I mentioned it to her and she dismissed it as being false.  While the pastor was doing the eulogy, he stated she out lived the three years the doctors gave her five years ago.  

I feel so bad because I travel with my family(kids) a lot, and she would always ask me to take her with us.  I really wish I would have.  I just told her to save her money up so she could go.  Just this pass summer I went on a Disney cruise and I took a friend of mine whose husband passed away.  I wish I would have taken my cousin.  

Despite the traveling, I use to do nice things for her.  However, she had a tendency to beg all the time which would really aggravate me.  I tend to like to doing things for people on my own time and without them asking me.  I prefer the element of surprise.  

Well, I just wish I had known and I would have done more than what I did.  I just need peace with myself.  I feel good about us having that last phone call, and me seeing her more often.  Sometimes, I would fall back from own friendship because the negativity would get to be too much.  I think I was the only one who she really talked to and she would dump all the grief from her immediate family(kids, mother, siblings) on me.  

Please suggest some scriptures for me to read.  I have been crying sporadically since she passed away.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Pray for me...I have the flu and am in bed...ugh.  Pray for a speedy recovery...I have family coming next week for 10 days, so I need all of my strength!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

amwcah said:


> My favorite cousin passed away in her sleep last Sunday.  I think I was the last person to speak to her for we talked on the phone until about 1:30 am Saturday night.  We laid her to rest on this pass Saturday.  I miss her so much.
> 
> About five years ago, my brother told me that she had three years to live.  I just thought it was a rumor that was derived from the way she was living at the time.  I mentioned it to her and she dismissed it as being false.  While the pastor was doing the eulogy, he stated she out lived the three years the doctors gave her five years ago.
> 
> I feel so bad because I travel with my family(kids) a lot, and she would always ask me to take her with us.  I really wish I would have.  I just told her to save her money up so she could go.  Just this pass summer I went on a Disney cruise and I took a friend of mine whose husband passed away.  I wish I would have taken my cousin.
> 
> Despite the traveling, I use to do nice things for her.  However, she had a tendency to beg all the time which would really aggravate me.  I tend to like to doing things for people on my own time and without them asking me.  I prefer the element of surprise.
> 
> Well, I just wish I had known and I would have done more than what I did.  I just need peace with myself.  I feel good about us having that last phone call, and me seeing her more often.  Sometimes, I would fall back from own friendship because the negativity would get to be too much.  I think I was the only one who she really talked to and she would dump all the grief from her immediate family(kids, mother, siblings) on me.
> 
> Please suggest some scriptures for me to read.  I have been crying sporadically since she passed away.


My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.  I'm so sorry for your lost.  Please, do not allow guilt to hinder the precious memories of the moments you did have with your cousin. 

Here are a few scriptures for you that I pray will comfort you during this time of grief:

_*"And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus." *_ Philippians 4:7

*"O' Lord have mercy on me in my anguish. My eyes are red from weeping; my health is broken from sorrow." *Psalms 31:9 

_*"He heals the broken heartened, binding up their wounds." *_Psalms 147:3 

*"Blessed are those that mourn, for they shall be comforted."* Matthew 5:4 

_*"I am leaving you with a  gift-peace of mind and heart! And the peace I give is not fragile like the peace the world gives. So don't be troubled or afraid." *_John 14:27  

_*"No, I will not abandon you or leave you as orphans in the storm-I will come to  you." *_John 14:18  

*"God is our refuge and  strength, a very present help in times of trouble." *Psalm 46:1

_*"Weeping may endure for the night, but joy comes in the morning." *_Psalms 30:5b

_*"I have told you these things so that you will have peace of heart and mind,  Here on earth you will have many trials and sorrows, but cheer up, for I have  overcome the world." *_John 16:33


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Nice & Wavy said:


> Pray for me...I have the flu and am in bed...ugh.  Pray for a speedy recovery...I have family coming next week for 10 days, so I need all of my strength!
> 
> Thank you ladies!


 
You and your family are in my prayers! You are healed and you shall have a blessed  time of fellowship with your family. Praise God!


----------



## Avidprayer

Hey Ladies,

I'm trying to figure out the right career and what to go to graduate school for. I've been praying for guidance and direction but I still don't have certainty or confirmation on anything.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Pray for me...I have the flu and am in bed...ugh.  Pray for a speedy recovery...I have family coming next week for 10 days, so I need all of my strength!
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Precious Wavy 

From the crown of your head to the very soles of your feet, you are infilled with the healing power and presence of God.  His healing powers are flowing through you inside and out, developing fresh cells and cleansing your blood, arteries, veins and lungs...every organ, every tissue, every function of your body, to new life and healing which shall remain intact and unending. 

YOU ARE.. the HEALED of God!   Let no other thought enter your precious mind.  The healing began from the Cross upon which you hold dear to your heart and soul.   No matter the symptoms, no matter the discomfort, you are  indeed and truly healed.  This healing extends to Hubby, for he too is completely healed, in Jesus' Name.  The flu shall not touch him.

I thank God for His Breath of Life which lives and breathes within you and is your total being.   The Breath of Life which is steadfast and assuredly yours forever.  The 'You' meaning you and Hubby, who are indeed 'One'.   You are both healed and protected, in Jesus' Name.    No weapon can redefine nor cross the Bloodline upon which you are secured and protected.    Your body shall receive total healing, spirit, soul and body, and you shall rest and receive all of God's best for you.

Ten days of preparing you to embrace the time with your family.  Ten days for you to be removed from the stress of giving your best to and for them.   Ten days to give your immunities a new charge, a new healing, a new spring of new life.   

Rest my precious sister... Rest.   Don't think about anything else, except to just rest.   God has the plan for when the family arrives... God has the plan to all in place for you.  God has the plan for the order you desire to have brought through.   

REST... enjoy the embrace of love that surrounds you.  Release every care.  Rest...for you know that God is sitting right there, adoring you.

In your heart, you cheer, for you know that God is just that near... this indeed you know for God is for you... indeed He is.

REST...in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Avidprayer said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the right career and what to go to graduate school for. I've been praying for guidance and direction
> 
> *but I still don't have certainty or confirmation on anything*.



You 'know'... so from this moment on, Trust God and allow His wisdom to flow.


----------



## Avidprayer

Shimmie said:


> You 'know'... so from this moment on, Trust God and allow His wisdom to flow.



Amen Thank You Shimmie


:hug:


----------



## Laela

You're in my prayers, N&W! 




Nice & Wavy said:


> Pray for me...I have the flu and am in bed...ugh.  Pray for a speedy recovery...I have family coming next week for 10 days, so I need all of my strength!
> 
> Thank you ladies!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I wrote an exam yesterday. Pray that i successful pass the exam and win the competition.

Pray for my family's  health.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake

Please pray for me.  I do not want to be specific.  Everyone else has problems that are big and important.  Mine will sound stupid and small but they are overwhelming to me.  For a long time I have been praying for a sign that things will get better, guidance, or for God to speak to me.  Nothing.  It is so hard to endure.  I would truly appreciate it if you would pray for me.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Shimmie

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Please pray for me.  I do not want to be specific.  Everyone else has problems that are big and important.  Mine will sound stupid and small but they are overwhelming to me.  For a long time I have been praying for a sign that things will get better, guidance, or for God to speak to me.  Nothing.  It is so hard to endure.  I would truly appreciate it if you would pray for me.  Thank you very much.



ChocolateCupcake ...

God has 'Ordained' (ordered, commanded, predestined) Peace for you. 

Just believe it.  Receive it.   Receive and live in His unending Peace.  For it is in the Peace where you will hear and receive the answers.   Let go of the fear of believing Him.   God never lies nor retrieves His promises. 

_....And, behold, the Lord passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the Lord; but the Lord was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the Lord was not in the earthquake:

12 And after the earthquake a fire; but the Lord was not in the fire: and after the fire a still small voice.

13 And it was so, when Elijah heard it...

I Kings 19:11b-13a _

It is when our hearts are 'still' and quiet, that we 'hear' the calm, still, quiet, confident voice of the Lord.

_Psalm 46

Be Still and KNOW that I am God.  

God is in the midst of her and she shall not be moved"_

Be still 'Beloved ChocolateCupcake... Be still and KNOW He is Your God.  

His Peace abides / resides in you.   Be Still and Know... for He is True and Real and right there.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Deleted.......


Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin:

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

LovelyLouboutin, the prayer team and I will continue to pray for your friend. 

The details will remain private as we have a private prayer communication where no one else is able to 'hear' or read the private prayer requests.

Please feel free to delete your post at anytime.  We have it.  

Love, 
Shimmie...


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Thank you prayer team and Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thank you Shimmie, Laela and Blackpearl1993 for your prayers for me!  I am feeling better!

Love to you! 

N&W


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I praise Abba Father for answered prayer!! 

I have a sister friend in Christ who is going through it with her 19 year old daughter. Her daughter is acting like she is grown and on her own while living at her mothers house. DD needs to have more respect and consideration for her DM. She needs the condition of her heart to be changed, right now she's caught up in the world. This family lives in Los Angeles, the capital of the world, I know because I grew up there 

I'll bring this issue to the call on Thursday.  My friend's feelings are very hurt right now, so I want to lift her up in prayer. She agree's God is in control, but she's still hurting.


----------



## Laela

Intercessors,

This week, please agree with me in prayer for the support of Pastor Corey Lee and his wife Jade Lee, part of Atlanta's pro-life community. They are opening a crisis pregnancy center in downtown to reach out to the black community, and they will be promoting chastity while encouraging clients to come to Christ. It's a challenging role in this city, but by God's Grace they'll be successful!

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Intercessors,
> 
> This week, please agree with me in prayer for the support of Pastor Corey Lee and his wife Jade Lee, part of Atlanta's pro-life community. They are opening a crisis pregnancy center in downtown to reach out to the black community, and they will be promoting chastity while encouraging clients to come to Christ. It's a challenging role in this city, but by God's Grace they'll be successful!
> 
> Thanks



Thank you for sharing this Laela.    

This will definitely be on our Prayer List tomorrow evening.  

Love to you and Hubby...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you Shimmie, Laela and Blackpearl1993 for your prayers for me!  I am feeling better!
> 
> Love to you!
> 
> N&W



Nice & Wavy 

Love to you and Pastor 'A'...  

Have a wonderful family visit... all is ready; all is fulfilled beyond your expectations.    

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I praise Abba Father for answered prayer!!
> 
> I have a sister friend in Christ who is going through it with her 19 year old daughter. Her daughter is acting like she is grown and on her own while living at her mothers house. DD needs to have more respect and consideration for her DM. She needs the condition of her heart to be changed, right now she's caught up in the world. This family lives in Los Angeles, the capital of the world, I know because I grew up there
> 
> I'll bring this issue to the call on Thursday.  My friend's feelings are very hurt right now, so I want to lift her up in prayer. She agree's God is in control, but she's still hurting.



"We" will definitely praise God for this victory.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Love to you and Pastor 'A'...
> 
> Have a wonderful family visit... all is ready; all is fulfilled beyond your expectations.
> 
> :blowkiss:


Thanks, sis....we will!   Love you too!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Intercessors,
> 
> This week, please agree with me in prayer for the support of Pastor Corey Lee and his wife Jade Lee, part of Atlanta's pro-life community. They are opening a crisis pregnancy center in downtown to reach out to the black community, and they will be promoting chastity while encouraging clients to come to Christ. It's a challenging role in this city, but by God's Grace they'll be successful!
> 
> Thanks


Just prayed, Laela!  God is going to do a great thing with them!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for urgent prayers for a good friend (Yashica and baby Armani)
She is 9 months pregnant and is having emergency surgery due to placenta previa.  They aren't sure if her baby boy is going to make it.


----------



## Laela

Thank you for your prayer, N&W! I believe it!


Nice & Wavy said:


> Just prayed, Laela!  God is going to do a great thing with them!!!


----------



## Laela

Lord have mercy... this baby is a fighter... I'm keeping your friend in prayer, and that God's Healing Hand is on the surgeon's during surgery, in Jesus name!
God is able!




crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for urgent prayers for a good friend (Yashica and baby Armani)
> She is 9 months pregnant and is having emergency surgery due to placenta previa.  They aren't sure if her baby boy is going to make it.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Last week, I participated in a hiring process for a new job. please pray that i get hired & obtain the new job.


----------



## MrsMe

I'm taking this test for the upenth time and I pray that I will pass it. This has tormented me and affected my professional and personal life so deeply that I can't even spend more than a day without thinking about it. I've worked so hard to be where I am today, and this test could be my downfall.
Please pray that I pass it.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

MrsMe said:


> I'm taking this test for the upenth time and I pray that I will pass it. This has tormented me and affected my professional and personal life so deeply that I can't even spend more than a day without thinking about it. I've worked so hard to be where I am today, and this test could be my downfall.
> Please pray that I pass it.



Father God, we pray for victory for our dear sister. We pray that you move mountains, break through barriers, and crush all obstacles. Father, we pray that you bless our sister with peace and godly confidence. We pray that she will be able to easily recall all of the facts and information that is required to pass this test. We pray that she will be blessed in her job, and that she will be blessed with favor with her co-workers, supervisors, and anyone that she supervises. Encourage her, Lord and let her know that her request is already taken care of in Your power. Amen!


----------



## MrsMe

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Father God, we pray for victory for our dear sister. We pray that you move mountains, break through barriers, and crush all obstacles. Father, we pray that you bless our sister with peace and godly confidence. We pray that she will be able to easily recall all of the facts and information that is required to pass this test. We pray that she will be blessed in her job, and that she will be blessed with favor with her co-workers, supervisors, and anyone that she supervises. Encourage her, Lord and let her know that her request is already taken care of in Your power. Amen!



Blackpearl1993 You just made me cry. Thank you for that prayer.


----------



## LoveisYou

Please pray that God would grant me favor over the next couple of days....


----------



## Leigh

LoveisYou said:
			
		

> Please pray that God would grant me favor over the next couple of days....



I stand in prayer and request the same.


----------



## LoveisYou

Thank you Leigh, standing with you too lady. Where two or three are gathered together in His name!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for urgent prayers for a good friend (Yashica and baby Armani)
> She is 9 months pregnant and is having emergency surgery due to placenta previa.  They aren't sure if her baby boy is going to make it.



@crlsweetie.... how is your friend and baby?   Praying that all is well.


----------



## nlv

Please pray that my surgery goes well and is successful on the 5th.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

I'm still searching for a job.  I recently interviewed for this one position that is 5 minutes from my home.  It's a position, I strongly feel that I can excel and it meets the desires I wanted in a position.

There are two more rounds (as I understand and if I'm chosen to go through the rounds) for this position.  

I guess, my request is to please pray that I get this position, it's not only a job for me, but it's my career dream.  

(I guess I'm a little apprehensive, because I haven't heard anything.)  But I release it to Father.  

Thanks for your prayers ladies.


----------



## Reminiscing

I'm with you Renewed1.  I'm currently unemployed but I interviewed for a position on Monday and I believe that it's the right one for me.  I'm a contract worker and the length of this contract as well as the pay matches everything I've been asking God for.  The company said they will be making the decision at the end of next week.  I'm claiming it in the name of Jesus!

I will pray for you.  Please do the same for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Thank you for your continued prayers! 

DS is improving with his school work, however since he got behind this advanced class, he needs to work even harder to get caught up.

Please keep him in your prayers, he's working through more than just this class. DS is learning how to call on the Father for help and to receive and follow the guidance of the Holy Spirit. That's a tall order for most a 15 yo boys, but the Father has a strong calling on DS life so he needs to step up his dependence on the Lord.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Ladies please pray for me.  I'm tearing down idols.  All of them have been relatively easy.  This last one though "settling"  has got the enemy in an uproar.  I've settled and accepted less than what I am worthy of for  so many years that it came to identify me and I'm not doing it anymore.  Some things have to change.  I'm nearly at the point of tears because this change means that my whole life may literally change in an instant.  Please pray God's covering over my household, financially, spiritually, emotionally because this is a dozie!.


----------



## Shimmie

HeChangedMyName said:


> Ladies please pray for me.  I'm tearing down idols.  All of them have been relatively easy.  This last one though "settling"  has got the enemy in an uproar.  I've settled and accepted less than what I am worthy of for  so many years that it came to identify me and I'm not doing it anymore.  Some things have to change.  I'm nearly at the point of tears because this change means that my whole life may literally change in an instant.  Please pray God's covering over my household, financially, spiritually, emotionally because this is a dozie!.



Sending you a PM.   Most definitely have you in prayer.  Be encouraged.  

 

I mean this beyond forum rhetoric...  :Rose:


----------



## stephluv

I would like to ask for a prayer request for myself.....I am growing in Christ every day but I am also feeling very anxious and I dont like this feeling. Right now I am not sure what my next steps should be and I dont want to lean on my own understanding....I want to be able to clearly hear God's voice and go on the path that He sees fit for me. I am lost if I should apply to another job or wait OR apply to schools or wait. I'm even confused if i should be preparing to be a wife or if i'm just waiting lol. 

Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> I would like to ask for a prayer request for myself.....I am growing in Christ every day but I am also feeling very anxious and I dont like this feeling. Right now I am not sure what my next steps should be and I dont want to lean on my own understanding....
> 
> I want to be able to clearly hear God's voice and go on the path that He sees fit for me. I am lost if I should apply to another job or wait OR apply to schools or wait. I'm even confused if i should be preparing to be a wife or if i'm just waiting lol.
> 
> Thank you



Always "Prepare" when you seek God in Prayer.   

Be ready to receive the 'answers' of your heart's desires and direction.  

God leaves no stone unturned, no prayer unanswered.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Please pray for my attitude. My situation isn't best or ideal and my attitude isn't the best. I am very blunt and flat with people esp when they ask me anything or bother me when I'm focused on something else. I know I'm not being Christ-like at all times. I don't want to be double minded nor do I want to be someone who is sometimey. Please pray ladies.

Also if I can be so bold I really need prayer for clarity of mind. I feel I have been in my own way and have been chasing after wanting to make a name for myself. I will be honest I feed myself things from this site that just excited what was already in me to become something great. My heart has been going back to what I wanted to be when I was younger but now that I have grown a bit I want to be a counselor. I want to help those who have issues.  Please pray that if that is what God desires me to be then it will be so evident that it can't be ignored.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^you ARE something great, let yourself become who you really are in Christ.

I'm praying...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies,

I am requesting prayers for my sister Ry-e-rah (Ryerah) she will be 20 in less than two weeks.  She is involved in a verbally and physically abusive relationship.  I sent her back home to her dad because I knew that she wasn't going to press charges against her abuser and this would at least put some much needed distance between them.

Despite everyone talking to her in less than a week later she has returned to him and his family is encouraging her, she left our home this morning and didn't tell anyone goodbye includng her dad... We are all fearful of the next call we will get...


Please keep her in prayer...Thank you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 praying now.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am requesting prayers for my sister Ry-e-rah (Ryerah) she will be 20 in less than two weeks.  She is involved in a verbally and physically abusive relationship.  I sent her back home to her dad because I knew that she wasn't going to press charges against her abuser and this would at least put some much needed distance between them.
> 
> Despite everyone talking to her in less than a week later she has returned to him and his family is encouraging her, she left our home this morning and didn't tell anyone goodbye includng her dad... We are all fearful of the next call we will get...
> 
> 
> Please keep her in prayer...Thank you.



For my sister " Iwanthealthhair67's ....family member prayer request. 

O' Father in Jesus' Name.... we BREAK this spirit of bondage that has this 'child' (yes child), her little sister captive to abuse.   We speak to the spirits of bondage to 'GO' ! ! ! in the Name of Jesus.   GO!  Loose Her!   IN JESUS' NAME!  GO!  

We dedicate her unto you and we plead the Blood of Jesus over her life, her mind, her inability to make sound decisions.   

We command her spirit to yield to the Holy Spirit of God.  We command her spirit to yield to the voice and prompting of the Holy Spirit and the 'strangers' voice', the spirits of confusion, the weakness of the flesh and unreasoning, shall not prevail.   They are commanded to 'STILL THEIR MOUTHS', for Father your Word says clearly, "iniquity will shut her mouth"; therefore the spirit of iniquity and confusion, demonic persuasion, satanic seduction, shall be rendered mute, silenced, disabled from conversing with her soul, her mind, her total being.  

To her abuser, the fear and the dread of you, Father God, and our prayers shall be upon him.   Father as you stilled the wind and the seas, as you stilled the mouths of the lions from devouring Daniel, as you sequestered the blaze of fire in the firey furnace again the three Hebrew boys, so shall you still the hand and the weapons of force, of this abuser in JESUS' NAME!  

Father we dedicate this person unto you where he will fear you and bow unto you and lift his hands in praise only unto you and not unto the harm of another, namely this 'sister', for whom we pray.   He is yours and no longer an instrument, no weapon, nor tool of satan.    Father God, do your work and it shall be done, here on earth in this sitation as well as other abusive situations that others may be going through.

*Do it!   Father God!  DO IT! * 

Bring this child, this sister of our 'sister member', out of danger; even more so the danger of her own mind which has not been yielded unto you.  She shall not and cannot ignore, nor resist your voice, nor your warnings, your promptings, your wisdom.    Fill her to overflowing with your Holy presence and set her FREE!   

There will be NO evil tidings, there shall not be any calls or visits of 'bad news', no tragedy shall occurr.    In Jesus' Name... In JESUS' NAME!   AMEN and AMEN!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Iwanthealthyhair67... Praying for your sister and whole family now.


----------



## Laela

Prayer ladies...please agree with me in prayer for my mom. She's leaving this week on first visit to Africa, that she has a safe trip to and from. thank you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela,

will do....is she going on mission (if you dont mind my asking)


----------



## LivingDoll

Ladies, I'm asking for prayers for my mom (Pat B.) who is having surgery on the 3/13.

I'm also asking for prayers for my daughter who is waitlisted for the high school that she wants to go to. It's a much better school than her zoned school. 

Thanks and Blessings to you all.


----------



## Laela

I don't mind...it's not a mission trip;but it's her first time on the continent and she's traveling so far. But the way she operates, every trip is a mission trip.. lol  thanks for keeping her in prayer




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Laela,
> 
> will do....is she going on mission (if you dont mind my asking)


----------



## sweetvi

Just lift me up in prayer please. I'm going through a 6 day sun up to sun down fasting and just completed 4 today. Yesterday I felt so good and felt like I broke through some barriers. However today, I felt like all the negativity and sadness returned.  I started to harbor anxiety, discouragement and worries! I feel like the enemy is not happy with me and what I did yesterday must have caused some shaking and moving. Please pray for me


----------



## LoveisYou

I am requesting prayer for God to "take the limits off"
There's something reoccurring in my life and I need prayer
I believe it's a stronghold
if you have specific resources on tearing down strongholds please also feel free to recommend them
I say take the limits off, because it's limiting
and based in fear
I believe it comes from a childhood hurt

Thank you ladies


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

LoveisYou confront it, and forgive the person(s) that wronged you.  The is the beginning of freedom of taking the limits off.


----------



## JaneBond007

Pray for peace for our immediate family, extended and friends in this day of anniversary of the death of our member.




Un moment cathartique
Pardonnez si j’écrit en français mais j’essaie de ne pas pleurer ici et pour que ces mots ne s’approchent très près à mon coeur, si ça fait du bons sens.  Il est déja une année de l’anniversaire du mort de mon mari....ah, mais 7 ans complets de divorce et  7 ans d’attente de l’annuler.  C’est où le temps s’est passés?  Entretemps and juste avant cette période grise de ma vie, nous avons perdus en tout une maître de l’école paroissiale, puis la principe Soeur Janet que j’aimais tellement pour guarder notre famille et si  ne soit pas pour elle, je n’aurais pas entrée l’église, puis ma chère mère, mon ange, donc mon père, mon cher papa, mon mariage, des jeunes élèves amis de mes enfants...4 en total par maladie et tragédie...et puis, après avoir demeureré  ici pour recommencer, selon ma foi et l’eglise, mon mari...oui...toujours suis veuve, même si divorcée.  Une année complète d’aujourd’hui de son a mort.  Priez pour mes enfants.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Pray for peace for our immediate family, extended and friends in this day of anniversary of the death of our member.



JaneBond007... Our Dear Sister in Christ Jesus  

Soyez à la paix, de façon précieuse une. 

Le seigneur a entendu votre coeur et t'apporte la paix en tout que vous êtes et ceux autour de vous. 

\n\nEn nom de Jésus, amen et amen.

Les prières pour vous continueront.


----------



## sweetvi

Shimmie


You know french?????  Shut the front door!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^lol, our Shimmie is versatile like that...


----------



## JaneBond007

.............................................


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Merci, Shimmie


Vous êtes les bienvenus.

Je comprends. Mon heartt se joint à vous. Soyez en paix, ma chère soeur. Être en paix.


----------



## Shimmie

sweetvi said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> You know french?????  Shut the front door!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^lol, our Shimmie is versatile like that...



I love you my sisters.   I truly do.   I know very little French from grade school.  I'm far from an expert.   

Although I am able to recognize and interpret some of what I read, more often than not, I have to use a translator.    Please forgive me for misleading you.  It wasn't my intent. 

Some words / content I am able to pick up from memory.  The words that I recognize, you can just figure out the gist of what someone is sharing and go from there. 

I hope this makes sense.  

_Je t'aime_

I love you...


----------



## Leigh

JaneBond007 said:
			
		

> Merci, Shimmie
> 
> Je dois prier le 'kaddish' maintenant au sanctuaire ...à peu ça me fait nerveuse



I stand in prayer with you too!

2 Thessalonians 2:16-17
16 Now our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God, even our Father, which hath loved us, and hath given us everlasting consolation and good hope through grace, 17 Comfort your hearts, and stablish you in every good word and work.

Philippians 4:6-7
6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God!  My boy is doing so well, he is really hitting the books and his grades are on the rise. Abba had to do a work in both of our hearts. I had to change in order to help DS the way that he needs help. Actually, I think more of Abba's work and change occurred within me rather than my DS.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise God!  My boy is doing so well, he is really hitting the books and his grades are on the rise. Abba had to do a work in both of our hearts. I had to change in order to help DS the way that he needs help. Actually, I think more of Abba's work and change occurred within me rather than my DS.





AtlantaJJ...

You are so faithful.   You never gave up on God nor your "Darling Son".   You are an inspiration and Ministry to parents who have challenges and as parents 'we' ALL have challenges raising our children.    

God bless you and your Son and I mean this truly beyond words.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

@ AtlantaJJ & Shimmie.....

You two ladies are truly an inspiration as mothers/women of God. I'm going to be a hybrid of you two when I grow up--lol!


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> @ AtlantaJJ & Shimmie.....
> 
> You two ladies are truly an inspiration as mothers/women of God. I'm going to be a hybrid of you two when I grow up--lol!



Awwww, I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blackpearl1993 said:


> @ AtlantaJJ & Shimmie.....
> 
> You two ladies are truly an inspiration as mothers/women of God. I'm going to be a hybrid of you two when I grow up--lol!



Blackpearl1993 You are so kind! But truly, if you see anything that is praise worthy in me, it is most defiantly the Holy Spirit!  He is growing me and my DS up at the same time  It's a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## stephluv

I love you beauties!!! Pray for me please.... these next few daysI want to focus on my relationship with God and it all starts tonight...I need an awakening and I would love it  if I can break through another milestone in my Christian life I'm thankful but anxious smh So going to pray on this as well


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> I love you beauties!!! Pray for me please.... these next few daysI want to focus on my relationship with God and it all starts tonight...I need an awakening and I would love it  if I can break through another milestone in my Christian life I'm thankful but anxious smh So going to pray on this as well



stepluv...

Prayers like yours make God so happy.   You've just made His day, even more special.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I'm asking for prayers for my son Brandon. ..he suffered second degree burns on his leg from hot oil spilling on him.  Thank you all......


----------



## Leigh

Heavenly Father please heal this child.  Leave no lasting scar on his leg or mind.  I ask this in the name of your son and our savior Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm asking for prayers for my son Brandon. ..he suffered second degree burns on his leg from hot oil spilling on him.  Thank you all......



Dear Father in Heaven, we bring Brandon  before you and thank you with all of our hearts for healing him.   We praise you for replacing the burns with new skin and that there are no infections or complications with his healing.  

We thank you for our sister crlsweetie912, that you continue to bless her and increase her in love, in faith and blessings upon blessings untold.  Protect her and her loved ones always.  In Jesus' name, we thank you with full hearts.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Reminiscing

Reminiscing said:


> I'm with you @Renewed1.  I'm currently unemployed but I interviewed for a position on Monday and I believe that it's the right one for me.  I'm a contract worker and the length of this contract as well as the pay matches everything I've been asking God for.  The company said they will be making the decision at the end of next week.  I'm claiming it in the name of Jesus!
> 
> I will pray for you.  Please do the same for me.



UPDATE:  I didn't get the job I mentioned in the prayer request above but God blessed me today with an even better job!!!  The contract starts at 6 months with the possibility to go much longer.  That is a great contract length for my field!  God is truly amazing!!!  Thanks for all your prayers ladies!


----------



## Laela

Thanks for all who kept my mom in prayers...she's back home safe! Oh, the things she had to share, oh!  LOL 

God bless!


----------



## Laela

Yay! God is good....  We have 'good' in our mind, He has 'bestest' 


Congratulations, sis!



Reminiscing said:


> UPDATE:  I didn't get the job I mentioned in the prayer request above but G*od blessed me today with an even better job*!!!  The contract starts at 6 months with the possibility to go much longer.  That is a great contract length for my field!  God is truly amazing!!!  Thanks for all your prayers ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Thanks for all who kept my mom in prayers...she's back home safe! Oh, the things she had to share, oh!  LOL
> 
> God bless!



Please give Mom a HUGE hug for me.   She's beautiful and I know she had a wonderful time, even that far away from home.


----------



## Laela

I sure will, when I see her! 

_ HUGZ_ to you, Shimmie ...




Shimmie said:


> Please give Mom a HUGE hug for me.   She's beautiful and I know she had a wonderful time, even that far away from home.


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> UPDATE:  I didn't get the job I mentioned in the prayer request above but God blessed me today with an even better job!!!  The contract starts at 6 months with the possibility to go much longer.  That is a great contract length for my field!  God is truly amazing!!!  Thanks for all your prayers ladies!



God is indeed so good and beyond awesome.  

Congratulations to you, Angel.  I am very happy for your blessing and I know that they will continue to INCREASE for you are truly your Father's Daughter, whom He truly loves.    

"Our Father, who art in Heaven... Hallowed be thy name.   

In Jesus' Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I sure will, when I see her!
> 
> _ HUGZ_ to you, Shimmie ...



You too, Precious Sister...


----------



## gvin89

Hi Ladies...been MIA but praying. I'm in the final stretch of my pregnancy (37 weeks). I'm due Apr 15 and my body is getting ready for labor/delivery. In addition to prayers for a safe & smooth delivery and healthy baby, I ask for your prayers for my family during this time of transition....I have a 4.5 year old and an almost 7 year old. I want them to accept baby and still feel loved. I do not want them nor my husband to feel neglected during these first couple of months.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

gvin89 said:


> Hi Ladies...been MIA but praying. I'm in the final stretch of my pregnancy (37 weeks). I'm due Apr 15 and my body is getting ready for labor/delivery. In addition to prayers for a safe & smooth delivery and healthy baby, I ask for your prayers for my family during this time of transition....I have a 4.5 year old and an almost 7 year old. I want them to accept baby and still feel loved. I do not want them nor my husband to feel neglected during these first couple of months.



Congratulations to you and your family for this new and precious blessing from God. Babies represent a beautiful opportunity to touch a fresh creation from the hands of God. 

Father God, we thank you that our sister will be blessed with a safe delivery without any type of complication for her or her precious little one. We thank you that children are a blessing as Your word describes, and we praise Your name that this new little one will be accepted, loved, adored, and nurtured by her whole family. We praise You that there will be no jealousy, no feelings of neglect, no animosity of any sort. We thank You that help, love, and support will be offered to this family from friends, family, and church family; that resources will pour in from the north, south, east, and west. Bless this family that their bond will be only strengthened as they grow in number. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> Hi Ladies...been MIA but praying. I'm in the final stretch of my pregnancy (37 weeks). I'm due Apr 15 and my body is getting ready for labor/delivery. In addition to prayers for a safe & smooth delivery and healthy baby, I ask for your prayers for my family during this time of transition....I have a 4.5 year old and an almost 7 year old. I want them to accept baby and still feel loved. I do not want them nor my husband to feel neglected during these first couple of months.





Blackpearl1993 said:


> Congratulations to you and your family for this new and precious blessing from God. Babies represent a beautiful opportunity to touch a fresh creation from the hands of God.
> 
> Father God, we thank you that our sister will be blessed with a safe delivery without any type of complication for her or her precious little one. We thank you that children are a blessing as Your word describes, and we praise Your name that this new little one will be accepted, loved, adored, and nurtured by her whole family. We praise You that there will be no jealousy, no feelings of neglect, no animosity of any sort. We thank You that help, love, and support will be offered to this family from friends, family, and church family; that resources will pour in from the north, south, east, and west. Bless this family that their bond will be only strengthened as they grow in number. Amen!



In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## gvin89

Amen!!!!   Thank you so much Blackpearl1993 and Shimmie. You ladies are truly a blessing!


----------



## Sammy214

Hi ladies,

My family and I are in deep need of prayer as my husband lost his job of 25yrs yesterday.  It's hurting my heart to see the pain he's in, for the first time in a long time I seen him break down into tears.  He is in the union so an appeal process has started.  Please pray for him to get his job back or at least find something else. 
I thank you all and wish you blessings in abundance.


----------



## Shimmie

Sammy214 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My family and I are in deep need of prayer as my husband lost his job of 25yrs yesterday.  It's hurting my heart to see the pain he's in, for the first time in a long time I seen him break down into tears.  He is in the union so an appeal process has started.  Please pray for him to get his job back or at least find something else.
> I thank you all and wish you blessings in abundance.



Dear Father, in the name of Jesus:   

We come before you with loving and humble hearts, thanking you for your grace and mercies which you have poured upon us in much abundance.  

And with your mercies, your compassion abounds towards Sammy214's husband's broken heart.   Bless him Father with your peace that is far beyond any of our understanding.  Give him the peace and assurance that he has not been defeated and that he is not at loss.   For you have an open door for him which no man can shut.   You have blessings for him, yet to unfold and you have an increase for him and his family full of your rich mercies and rich blessings which far exceeds all of their needs. 

No matter what the Union is able to accomplish, you have far more for them and nothing and no one can ever take it away.    

Thank you Father God, for comforting his heart with your love and healing, all the time revealing to him what you have in store for his life and family.

Give them the assurance that your Word will come true:

This man (Sammy's Husband) will enjoy the fruit of his labour and shall be properous, for it is his right and it is the gift of God.  (Psalm 128:2 and Eccl 5)

All that he has worked for, he shall enjoy and reap the all of the 'Good Fruit' thereof and shall prosper.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sammy214

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, in the name of Jesus:
> 
> We come before you with loving and humble hearts, thanking you for your grace and mercies which you have poured upon us in much abundance.
> 
> And with your mercies, your compassion abounds towards Sammy214's husband's broken heart.   Bless him Father with your peace that is far beyond any of our understanding.  Give him the peace and assurance that he has not been defeated and that he is not at loss.   For you have an open door for him which no man can shut.   You have blessings for him, yet to unfold and you have an increase for him and his family full of your rich mercies and rich blessings which far exceeds all of their needs.
> 
> No matter what the Union is able to accomplish, you have far more for them and nothing and no one can ever take it away.
> 
> Thank you Father God, for comforting his heart with your love and healing, all the time revealing to him what you have in store for his life and family.
> 
> Give them the assurance that your Word will come true:
> 
> This man (Sammy's Husband) will enjoy the fruit of his labour and shall be properous, for it is his right and it is the gift of God.  (Psalm 128:2 and Eccl 5)
> 
> All that he has worked for, he shall enjoy and reap the all of the 'Good Fruit' thereof and shall prosper.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.




Shimmie thank you so much for sending your words up.  You are truly a blessing!
Sam.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm in week 5 of my Steps program which is like AA for a sinner. We are now going into the inventory part which digs up alot. In my workbook it ask that you reach out to people for prayer while going through this part as it's hard. It hits areas like abuse,fears,grief,sexual immorality,etc. So this is getting to real of real stuff. Please pray that I don't quit and stop because it gets too hard and that I'm able to withstand the taunts of Satan while going through this. I have been really battling depressive moods lately and am having money issues left and right. I just want to be sedated because it feels like so much pressure is on me and my chest tightens up like right now just writing this. Just pray for the next few weeks. The devil doesn't want deliverance for me but I do.


----------



## Leigh

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm in week 5 of my Steps program which is like AA for a sinner. We are now going into the inventory part which digs up alot. In my workbook it ask that you reach out to people for prayer while going through this part as it's hard. It hits areas like abuse,fears,grief,sexual immorality,etc. So this is getting to real of real stuff. Please pray that I don't quit and stop because it gets too hard and that I'm able to withstand the taunts of Satan while going through this. I have been really battling depressive moods lately and am having money issues left and right. I just want to be sedated because it feels like so much pressure is on me and my chest tightens up like right now just writing this. Just pray for the next few weeks. The devil doesn't want deliverance for me but I do.



I will pray for you. Only I have a thought I'd like to share.  Maybe you're not supposed to be sedated.  Jesus wasn't.  He went through it all.  Maybe you are to go through it all in order to be ready for the next steps.  Sedation will hinder that.  Yes, it'll make it easy but we're called to Stand and to have Courage.  

It takes pressure to make a diamond.  As much pressure as needed.  Likewise it takes trials to strengthen and mold us.  As much as is needed.  It's not up to us to direct because God is the Director of our orchestra.  Like He told me, My Grace is sufficient for you.

Have Faith and Believe. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm in week 5 of my Steps program which is like AA for a sinner. We are now going into the inventory part which digs up alot. In my workbook it ask that you reach out to people for prayer while going through this part as it's hard. It hits areas like abuse,fears,grief,sexual immorality,etc. So this is getting to real of real stuff. Please pray that I don't quit and stop because it gets too hard and that I'm able to withstand the taunts of Satan while going through this. I have been really battling depressive moods lately and am having money issues left and right. I just want to be sedated because it feels like so much pressure is on me and my chest tightens up like right now just writing this. Just pray for the next few weeks. The devil doesn't want deliverance for me but I do.



He is going to give you the strength to go through, just rest in him...I know that he has done it.


----------



## jellynote

Please pray for my family and I! I decided after over a decade of marriage to kick my alcoholic, verbal and emotional abusive husband out! I found out that he's had a girlfriend and taken our daughter over to her house! I don't understand why I am in such emotional turmoil when I wanted him out! He keeps playing all kinds of games and I don't know what to do! Please just pray for me and my family!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Where my prayer warriors? 

Please pray for the *March for Marriage* which takes place tomorrow in DC! Starting tomorrow, SCOTUS is hearing oral arguments and may possibly strike down Prop 8 and DOMA which could re-define marriage.  Pray that they recognize that they do not have the authority to do so, in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, in the name of Jesus:
> 
> We come before you with loving and humble hearts, thanking you for your grace and mercies which you have poured upon us in much abundance.
> 
> And with your mercies, your compassion abounds towards Sammy214's husband's broken heart.   Bless him Father with your peace that is far beyond any of our understanding.  Give him the peace and assurance that he has not been defeated and that he is not at loss.   For you have an open door for him which no man can shut.   You have blessings for him, yet to unfold and you have an increase for him and his family full of your rich mercies and rich blessings which far exceeds all of their needs.
> 
> No matter what the Union is able to accomplish, you have far more for them and nothing and no one can ever take it away.
> 
> Thank you Father God, for comforting his heart with your love and healing, all the time revealing to him what you have in store for his life and family.
> 
> Give them the assurance that your Word will come true:
> 
> This man (Sammy's Husband) will enjoy the fruit of his labour and shall be properous, for it is his right and it is the gift of God.  (Psalm 128:2 and Eccl 5)
> 
> All that he has worked for, he shall enjoy and reap the all of the 'Good Fruit' thereof and shall prosper.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



I am in full agreement with this prayer. Amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

jellynote said:


> Please pray for my family and I! I decided after over a decade of marriage to kick my alcoholic, verbal and emotional abusive husband out! I found out that he's had a girlfriend and taken our daughter over to her house! I don't understand why I am in such emotional turmoil when I wanted him out! He keeps playing all kinds of games and I don't know what to do! Please just pray for me and my family!



Father God, please bless our sister with peace. The peace that surpasses all understanding. Please heal the pain in her heart, and bless her to be able to forgive her husband for his indiscretions. Father, just lift her up. I pray that she and her family will be blessed. Father, convict her husband's heart and I pray that he will no longer be comfortable in his sin. Heal and free him from his addictions. Cast the bondwoman out, Lord. She simply does not belong and can have nothing that rightfully belongs to our deaer sister. Bless our sister's husband to give his heart over to you and to make amends with You and his family for his transgressions. I pray, Lord that there will be no lasting damage to his children or to his relationship with his children because they were introduced to the bondwoman. Thank you Father that you are a healer of emotions, spirits, and relationships. Give them beauty for ashes, Lord. Renew, refresh, rebuild, God. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Belle Du Jour said:


> Where my prayer warriors?
> 
> Please pray for the *March for Marriage* which takes place tomorrow in DC! Starting tomorrow, SCOTUS is hearing oral arguments and may possibly strike down Prop 8 and DOMA which could re-define marriage.  Pray that they recognize that they do not have the authority to do so, in the name of Jesus.



Right here, Precious One.  Right here.   

The prayers are without end...  

In Jesus' Name, 

Pure Marriage shall prevail.   It shall prevail over the hearts of those who sit in the Supreme Court.   They shall not go unconvicted by the presence of God nor by the heart of the Holy Spirit.

Father God protect and bless those who are marching, traveling from near and far; those who have supported and have given their all, just to be present, to take a stand for that which we hold dear and cherish, the Marriage between One Man and One Woman. 

Let the people be safe and warm.  Let there be no violence, nor harm nor any mood, nor behaviour, by word, thought or deed, that does not bring peace and give you glory.    

Defeat the enemy where he feels he has the most powerful and control, confound the plans and focus of the enemy, let their plight and plans fall upon deaf ears/fallow ground; let the Supreme Court render their case without merit.   Let them acknowledge that the platform upon which they stand, has no rock upon which to stand.   Let this be a fail, which can not be rescinded.  Protect the innocent children, their lives, their future, their souls.  Their minds, and sexual gender, the enemy no longer controls.   

You are the Lord God All Mighty, in whom we put our trust.   There are more that be with you than those who oppose.    Be with us, Father God and bring this matter to a close.   Preserving Marriage and Souls, One Man, One Woman. 

For this we honour and praise and thank you.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Thank you ladies.  ALthough I could not be involved in the march, I was there in spirit.  The march may be over but the battle is still raging.  Please continue to lift SCOTUS up in prayer as they deliberate over this decision.  We won't get a decision probably until June.  We cannot slumber on this issue.  Keep praying!


----------



## Shimmie

Belle Du Jour said:


> Thank you ladies.  ALthough I could not be involved in the march, I was there in spirit.  The march may be over but the battle is still raging.  Please continue to lift SCOTUS up in prayer as they deliberate over this decision.  We won't get a decision probably until June.
> 
> *We cannot slumber on this issue*.
> 
> *Keep praying*!



We must keep praying.   We don't want the trickle of immorality to be upon the souls of 'our' children nor our children's children, nor the children of others who don't have what we have in the power of prayer.  

Our God of Israel neither slumbers nor sleeps; He is fully awake, fully attentive, and He hastens to our prayers.   His love is just that great and full and active in our lives.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I've been invited to use one of my gifts that God has given me.  Pleas lift me up that I may relay what God has for me to deliver.  Shortly after being invited, the devil went in to God and asked God to sift me. . .I know that because I know what the Word says, and I know that God doesn't try to throw you off the path, but he allows Satan to try. . .if God believes that you have what it takes to stay on the path.  

I was feeling like Job and for a split second I thought the devil had me because he kept reminding me of what I use to be and what I use to do.  NOPE!  I am a new creature and old things have passed away.  

I will take this invitation prayerfully and I will ask God to use me.  I surrender All.


----------



## Renewed1

Hello Ladies, 

I had an interview today.  I believe I'm a good fit for the position; but I "feel" that I bombed the interview.  

Please continue to pray for me regarding my job search.  It's stressful and I am tired. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sashaa08

HeChangedMyName,

I pray that when you open your mouth that God will fill it. That any word that He gives you to share cannot and will not return void. Through your gift, give Him glory and give Him praise. He says that if He be lifted, HE will draw all men....you don't have to worry about operating in your own influence, in your own might or power. Stand in your annointing.

I do not believe that God tries to get someone "off their path." I will never believe that He tries to trick or trap us, for He says that He is NOT the author of the confusion. That is not who your Father is.  I believe, however, that He allows what He has instilled within you to be tested to see if you will remember what He said or what He told you about Himself or what He told you about who you are in Him. What God has shown you, hold on to it-no matter what. Speak it, profess it, and declare it.

We praise God for revealing your gift to you so that you can operate and walk in it. We thank Him that by His Spirit, your gift will bless those who experience it and that the Holy Spirit will have His way. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Renewed1

We pray that you do not grow weary for in due season you will receive that opportunity that God has set aside just for you. And nobody else can take it. It has your name on it and He will hold the door open long enough for you to walk through. We pray that God gives you peace of mind so that you are anxious for nothing. We ask that He goes before you and ensures that you have favor with your new supervisor/manager, that the benefits exceed your expectations, that the salary meets your needs and provides overflow so that you can help build the kingdom and bless others in His name, and that your skills are valued and highly prized in the new position. Promotion does not come from the east, south, or west but it comes from the Lord.

I pray that you hear from God clearly as to what opportunities He wants you to pursue and that He blesses the works of your hands and ensures your success. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have a coworker who's family is going through some very, very difficult circumstances. The family is falling apart and in constant contention. 

This Scripture comes to mind regarding their family often.  Can someone pray in agreement with me about this?

"And I will give you a new heart, and I will put a new spirit in you. I will take out your stony, stubborn heart and give you a tender, responsive heart." (NLT) - Ezekiel 36:26


----------



## Leigh

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a coworker who's family is going through some very, very difficult circumstances. The family is falling apart and in constant contention.
> 
> This Scripture comes to mind regarding their family often.  Can someone pray in agreement with me about this?
> 
> "And I will give you a new heart, and I will put a new spirit in you. I will take out your stony, stubborn heart and give you a tender, responsive heart." (NLT) - Ezekiel 36:26



I pray in agreement with you.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a coworker who's family is going through some very, very difficult circumstances. The family is falling apart and in constant contention.
> 
> This Scripture comes to mind regarding their family often.  Can someone pray in agreement with me about this?
> 
> "And I will give you a new heart, and I will put a new spirit in you. I will take out your stony, stubborn heart and give you a tender, responsive heart." (NLT) - Ezekiel 36:26



Father, we lift this family up to you, in Jesus' Name.   Bring peace to them; peace beyond their understanding.    Let your presence rule where it needs it the most.  Let the strife and contention come to an utter end, and allow your love to flow to overflowing upon each of them.

In Jesus' Name, we pray and bow our hearts before you.

Amen and Amen.   

Praise God All Mighty....  Amen. 

AtlantaJJ... the scripture is exactly what God is going to bring to pass in each of their lives.    Thank you for allowing the Holy Spirit to speak this through you; for surely it shall come to pass and shall not return unto the Lord, void.   It shall prosper whereto God has sent it, and by the grace of His heart by our prayers.

We decree this family set free and delivered in Jesus' Name. 

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## gmbwink

I am a divorced 42 years old.  I have a 12 yr old son that is non-verbal and has autism. Even at the age of  42 I lack confidence in myself which I need to be a better mom to my son.  Please pray that I stop looking for a person to build me up and for me to really understand that all I need is God.  I know it but I don't feel it.  I feel alone and worried about the future.


----------



## cherishlove

Please pray for my husband and children.


----------



## Shimmie

gmbwink said:


> I am a divorced 42 years old.  I have a 12 yr old son that is non-verbal and has autism. Even at the age of  42 I lack confidence in myself which I need to be a better mom to my son.  Please pray that I stop looking for a person to build me up and for me to really understand that all I need is God.  I know it but I don't feel it.  I feel alone and worried about the future.



I just discovered what a true heart of a mother is.......


"Yours".   

Yes........ Yours.   

Remember when King Solomon first took over as King of Israel?   God came to him and said:   _"Whatever you want, ask of me, and I will give it to you... anything."  _ God said anything.  

Solomon's response to God was:   _I have all riches and the finest of all there is; I ask that you give me 'Wisdom' to guide your children whom you have left me in charge."_

God said, because you've asked, _I will give you 'Wisdom' _(far above of any other) _and with it also, will I give you exceeding riches." _

gmbwink...God's Light and His infinite wisdom of which you have asked shall be given unto you in abundance, along with...........riches untold.   Provision in God's abundance shall be yours for every need that has arose in your life and sits before you.   You shall be endued with wisdom and power to take care of each one.    You will always be prepared for the future, for God shall always be your abundant Provider. 

And for your 'Son'...the Spirit of the Lord is upon you; dwelling within your heart to lead and guide you thoughout his path of life.   God will unmute this child and fill his mouth with wisdom and love.   I don't know how, nor do I know when, yet you will see the day, the very minute of the very hour, that your son will speak and it will not be muffled nor incoherent.   Your son shall speak with clarity and in God's wisdom.    

God says in Isaiah 54:13, that your children shall be taught of the Lord and great shall be their peace.    Speak the Word of God to and with your son each day.   Let the Words of Jesus, dwell within his heart.   Your expectations for God's intervention, shall not be disappointed. Your dreams shall not be cut off.  In Jesus' Name.     

Embrace what the Lord is speaking to your heart.  Embrace it for nothing is too hard for the Lord, nor will it be hard for you.....to believe and to receive.     

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

soldier4hair said:


> Please pray for my husband and children.



soldier4hair...

Father God, we lift up the lives of your daughter's children and her husband in Jesus' Name.   Restore life into their hearts; restore your peace and loving protection over this complete family whose hearts need a Word from you.

Tear down the walls of separation making and keeping them as one.  Allow no weapons formed against them to ever prosper; allow no evil to befall them, nor any harm to come near them. allow no plague (sickness/disease) to come nigh their dwelling place.    Bless their income, bless their minnds and hearts to dwell in your presence and in your wisdome so richly provided.  Bless their home and bless them into a safe house and environment where they can be free to enjoy life and man and wife and watch their children grow and give all glory and honour unto you. 

Father, take away the pain; let there be no shame.  Bless them from the heartache and the tears, give this husband the strength and the character he needs to be more and more like you and to stay and always pray. 

In Jesus' Name, whatever their needs, you are Provider forever for them. 

In Jesus' Name, again and again.... Amen.


----------



## gmbwink

Shimmie In the name of Jesus. Amen   Your words have encouraged me.  I will definitely start speaking the word to my son.  He is the blessing that God has given me. Thanks so much for praying for us.  There have been many times I did not know how I would make it and God always shows me the way.  Thanks for letting your light shine Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie

gmbwink said:


> Shimmie In the name of Jesus. Amen   Your words have encouraged me.  I will definitely start speaking the word to my son.  He is the blessing that God has given me. Thanks so much for praying for us.  There have been many times I did not know how I would make it and God always shows me the way.  Thanks for letting your light shine Shimmie.



gmbwink...... 

You have the heart of 'Hannah' who dedicated her Son, Samuel unto the Lord and the Lord did great and mighty works through her Son.   So shall God bring forth in your Son.     

_And Jesus said, "Suffer (allow) the children to come unto me (forbid them not) for such is the Kingdom of Heaven."  _

You have the heart and the strength of Deborah, who was elected as Judge to govern God's people. 

You have the heart of Ruth, faithful, loyal, full of compassion, open to love, obedient, nurturing.  

You have the heart of wisdom, always flowing by and with the Holy Spirit, always.   

In Jesus' Name. Amen and Amen. 

In your 'quiet time' with the Lord, God has a sure word for you.  You will 'know' ...


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hi ladies,

I have a prayer request concerning my nephews. Please stand in agreement that both of them succeed in school. Pray for the health of all of my family members.

Also , the governement made a huge mistake on my income tax. I sent them all the proof and it seems that their database is not up to date. Please pray that they accept all the proof that I have presented to them and they correct the mistakes as quickly as possible.  Pray that im able to sleep, I was not able to sleep at all yesterday..i've been up for nearly 24 hours and I really need to sleep I'm a mess.

Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need prayer in the area of money. I'm laying here trying not to be anixous about my lack of money. I am thinking how will I get gas for the rest of the month,groceries. I think maybe if I quit going to church and quit going to home group  and my church counseling I can save on gas. Right now I am trying to fight the negative thoughts that come to mind as I know I have no where to turn to. I pray a part time job or a nice gift would come but I'm just not convinced I will get provision.


----------



## stephluv

Asking for prayer for my family especially one of my younger brothers...he is being attacked and the police are involved A previous addiction has reared its ugly head again and we want to deal with this privately and under God's favor. Thank you in advance


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I need prayer in the area of money. I'm laying here trying not to be anixous about my lack of money. I am thinking how will I get gas for the rest of the month,groceries. I think maybe if I quit going to church and quit going to home group  and my church counseling I can save on gas. Right now I am trying to fight the negative thoughts that come to mind as I know I have no where to turn to. I pray a part time job or a nice gift would come but I'm just not convinced I will get provision.



GoddessMaker ....

Asking God to bless you with abundance, in Jeus' Name, Amen.   Every need is met in full; ask and you shall receive for it is God's good will to bless you indeed.


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Asking for prayer for my family especially one of my younger brothers...he is being attacked and the police are involved A previous addiction has reared its ugly head again and we want to deal with this privately and under God's favor. Thank you in advance



Father in Jesus' name, we just thank you for embracing this family of stephluv with your presence.    The adversaries are removed, and the addictions will bow to the name of Jesus'.   

Father let it be your plan and destiny which shall prevail for this family; annoint them each with your precious oil of renewal.    Remove the old, seal the new, give this brother a new heart, sealed in you.     We plead the Blood of Jesus over the 'brothers' life.   Let his enemies back off, and bow unto you.    

Dearest Holy Spirit have your way, continue to flow, unending with your overflowing presence.   We dedicate this brother unto you; under your care; under your protection.  Keep him and guide him, strengthen him.    Unto you do we bow and give God all the praise and the glory, forever and ever...

Amen.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Hello everyone. Please keep my sister in your prayers. She will be having surgery on her spine this morning.

Correction - The surgery is on her brain :-(


----------



## Missy25

Hello everyone, I'm asking for prayer for my parents.  My father was told yesterday that he has two tumors on his brain.  Just to give a little history:  in November 2008 my Dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer and my mother was admitted to the hospital with what would be diagnosed a few months later as kidney failure. Due to these events, I moved back home from Atlanta to be with them. She has been taking dialysis since February 2009.  This week is the 4-year anniversary of my Dad's last cancer treatment and with every checkup no trace of cancer is found.  Thank God!  My Dad has a positive outlook and so do I, as God has healed him of cancer.  He hasn't told my Mom nor my two sisters yet, but I'm sure he'll tell them soon.  He has to have another CATscan and after that he has to see a neurologist or neurosurgeon (I don't remeber exactly what he told me).  He says he isn't going to allow them to do surgery, so I'm guessing there won't be a biopsy at all unless there is an alternative to the invasive procedure.  Anywho, please pray for my Dad's health and for God to give us strength and clarity. 
Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hello everyone. Please keep my sister in your prayers. She will be having surgery on her spine this morning.
> 
> Correction - The surgery is on her brain :-(



Father we come to you on behalf of our dear sister MrsHaseeb whose sister is having brain surgery.   Lord, just be there, with all of our hearts, bowing in reverence unto you, we thank you for just 'being there' securing the life, the health, the safety of this darling loved one.   

Father God... thank you for just 'being there' and making all things new and bringing your peace to this precious family.  Thank you that 'we' do not fear evil tidings... no bad news.  Her sister is healed...completely. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm asking for prayer for my parents.  My father was told yesterday that he has two tumors on his brain.  Just to give a little history:  in November 2008 my Dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer and my mother was admitted to the hospital with what would be diagnosed a few months later as kidney failure. Due to these events, I moved back home from Atlanta to be with them. She has been taking dialysis since February 2009.
> 
> This week is the 4-year anniversary of my Dad's last cancer treatment and with every checkup no trace of cancer is found.  Thank God!
> 
> My Dad has a positive outlook and so do I, as God has healed him of cancer.  He hasn't told my Mom nor my two sisters yet, but I'm sure he'll tell them soon.  He has to have another CATscan and after that he has to see a neurologist or neurosurgeon (I don't remeber exactly what he told me).
> 
> He says he isn't going to allow them to do surgery, so I'm guessing there won't be a biopsy at all unless there is an alternative to the invasive procedure.  Anywho, please pray for my Dad's health and for God to give us strength and clarity.
> Thank you.



Dear Father ... It's Spring.  New Life, New Health, New Beginnings.   We thank you for such in this dear family, for their heath, their lives, their total being.   

Because of you, we are able to take full authority and we cancel and renounce the 'said' tumors in the Name of Jesus!   We thank you for the honour of being able to use the Name of our Lord in prayer.    

Father we bow our hearts before you thanking your for mercy and grace.  We thank you that your 'Goodness and Mercy' is stayed by this family, by Missy25 's Father and her darling Mother, bringing new life, new health, new beginnings for both of them.    Please strengthen and heal her kidneys, Dear Father, let them no longer fail.  Remove all that has infected them, placing your guard and shield about her total organs and those of  her husband in Jesus' Name.   Renew their bodies in total completion.

Lord God All Mighty, You are the God who 'healeth' them and healed they shall be and remain so.  Let their lives be filled with your presence and joy and new peace beyond all understanding.   Keep them well and protected from all manner of sickness and disease.   

Thank you Father God for hearing our hearts and prayers.   Only you are exhalted in each of these and our  lives.   And for this we praise you forever more. 

Thank you for their total healing.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a prayer request concerning my nephews. Please stand in agreement that both of them succeed in school. Pray for the health of all of my family members.
> 
> Also , the governement made a huge mistake on my income tax. I sent them all the proof and it seems that their database is not up to date. Please pray that they accept all the proof that I have presented to them and they correct the mistakes as quickly as possible.  Pray that im able to sleep, I was not able to sleep at all yesterday..i've been up for nearly 24 hours and I really need to sleep I'm a mess.
> 
> Thanks again for your prayers.



BlackHairDiva...

All of your cares and all of your needs are 'met', in Jesus' Name.   There shall not be one stone unturned, that God will move in your favour.   Release the fear and the woe...things are moving 'slow' only to make sure all bases are covered, no blessing shall be missed.     

Sweetheart:  All that has been 'stolen', misplaced, overlooked, will abound to you, completely restored; God is giving you full vindication and restitution.  

FULL Restitution in Abundance.   God's Great Love Overflow shall be upon you...sooner than later.

Just...........

Let it happen.   

Let it happen...because it will.   

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Here's some food for thought, ladies. I stumbled upon this message this morning, and God used it to speak to me regarding a recent situation in my own family. I pray that this message also speaks to your hearts:

*The Irony of Avoiding Hardship

Humans avoid hardship as much as possible. And we are human and we didn’t like it. It wasn’t pleasant. And yet, it’s such an irony that the greatest lessons, the deepest character, the real molding of a person can really only come through hardship. We avoid what is usually very beneficial, often life-changing for us, skirting, perhaps, the very instrument God had designed to make us more like Him.

Financial hardship has given us the unique opportunity to depend on God in ways we couldn’t otherwise. I can’t teach my children that God really is able to provide our daily bread–I can’t learn it myself, unless we literally must pray for daily bread. We don’t recognize Him as much in plenty; it’s in lack that we really see Him.

“We can ignore even pleasure. But pain insists upon being attended to. God whispers to us in our pleasures, speaks in our conscience, but shouts in our pains: it is his megaphone to rouse a deaf world.” -C. S. Lewis*


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Here's some food for thought, ladies. I stumbled upon this message this morning, and God used it to speak to me regarding a recent situation in my own family. I pray that this message also speaks to your hearts:
> 
> *The Irony of Avoiding Hardship
> 
> Humans avoid hardship as much as possible. And we are human and we didn’t like it. It wasn’t pleasant. And yet, it’s such an irony that the greatest lessons, the deepest character, the real molding of a person can really only come through hardship. We avoid what is usually very beneficial, often life-changing for us, skirting, perhaps, the very instrument God had designed to make us more like Him.
> 
> Financial hardship has given us the unique opportunity to depend on God in ways we couldn’t otherwise. I can’t teach my children that God really is able to provide our daily bread–I can’t learn it myself, unless we literally must pray for daily bread. We don’t recognize Him as much in plenty; it’s in lack that we really see Him.
> 
> “We can ignore even pleasure. But pain insists upon being attended to. God whispers to us in our pleasures, speaks in our conscience, but shouts in our pains: it is his megaphone to rouse a deaf world.” -C. S. Lewis*



Awesome Word... 

I stand 'accused' and humbled.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Awesome Word...
> 
> I stand 'accused' and humbled.



I think we probably all stand accused at some time or another in our lives. I too was humbled when I read this.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am asking for prayer about a new business I am starting, God gave me the idea and go ahead to do this business since 1992.  I have run from God about it for over 20 years.  

I am not running anymore,  God wants to use me in this business venture and I now know who I am in him.  

He hasn't given me the spirit of fear, but love, power and sound mind.  He will strengthen so I can do all things through Christ Jesus.  He has blessed me with favor that compasses me as a shield.  

I want and need to fulfill the will of God for me in this new business venture.  

Thank you for your prayers!


----------



## Sashaa08

Lissa0821,

I stand in agreement with you. No weapon formed against you can or will prosper. Everything that you put your hands to will prosper and succeed. May you have favor with God and man. May people go out of their way to bless you and pour into you and invest in you. May God reveal to you hidden treasures and open doors for you. He goes before you making all rocky ground smooth and level and crooked places, He makes straight.

In Jesus' name, amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

More food for thought:

*Beware of Unusual Circumstances

"Now to each one the manifestation of the Spirit is given for the common good. To one there is given through the Spirit the message of wisdom, to another the message of knowledge by means of the same Spirit?" (1 Cor 12:7-9).

Whenever something unusual happens in daily life, these are often signs that God is up to something. We must have a heightened sense of awareness of what God may want to do in these situations. My mentor once shared how he was upgraded on an airline unexpectedly. A woman sat down next to him who was very troubled. He began to quietly pray for the woman and God gave him supernatural insights that her problem related to the fact that she had not forgiven her mother in a family-related issue. He decided to politely share his insight. The woman was shocked. My mentor began to minister to her on the airplane and ultimately led her to Christ.

God is raising the spiritual bar for Christians who want to impact the world for Christ today. He wants to break through into people's lives supernaturally by giving them insights into the needs of people in order to bring them to Christ.

Jesus often spoke supernaturally into the lives of others based on the circumstance of the moment. He often spoke of their current condition in life and invited them to make a change.

As you go about your day, there are situations that we can find ourselves in that are open doors for bringing Christ into the circumstance. In fact, He is the one orchestrating the circumstance!

Next time an unusual situation develops, be aware that God may be creating such a circumstance to bring His glory into the situation.*


----------



## Iammoney

Good Morning Ladies 


Please Please add me and my patient to the list of prayers. My private duty patient has a host and I mean host of health issues he's Going to be 5 years old he's up for review for home nursing. Mom has been fighting for so long to keep him home. I love love him like my son. He needs to stay home.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

blqlady said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> 
> Please Please add me and my patient to the list of prayers. My private duty patient has a host and I mean host of health issues he's Going to be 5 years old he's up for review for home nursing. Mom has been fighting for so long to keep him home. I love love him like my son. He needs to stay home.



Father God, we ask for Your divine intervention with our dear sister and her patient. Please God, bless his caregivers, his parent(s), and his physicians with wisdom. Guide their hands as they work with this young man. Father God, we don't know all that is going on with his body but You do. Touch him now, Lord. Heal his body and bless all of his organs, bones, muscles, all parts of his brain to work in perfect order as You designed. Father God, lift up this boy's parents and renew their strength. We pray, Lord, that the way will be smoothed for this boy to receive the care he needs. We praise Your name that paperwork, referrals, insurance coverage and whatever else is needed will come forth easily with no red tape, no hold-ups, no delays. We praise Your name, Lord, that you are making the crooked ways straight, removing barriers, moving mountains on behalf of this precious child You created. Father God, provide this boy and his mother with the support they need. Move others, Lord, to pour out a blessing on this family. Bless this family with peace that passes all understanding. Give them joy in the midst of this storm, and let this mother's voice and her struggle be bound to their favor. Lift them up Lord, in Jesus' name. Amen!!


----------



## Iammoney

Thank You so much for responding so quickly
Matthew 18:19
English Standard Version (ESV)
19 Again I say to you, if two of you agree on earth about anything they ask, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Father God, we ask for Your divine intervention with our dear sister and her patient. Please God, bless his caregivers, his parent(s), and his physicians with wisdom. Guide their hands as they work with this young man. Father God, we don't know all that is going on with his body but You do. Touch him now, Lord. Heal his body and bless all of his organs, bones, muscles, all parts of his brain to work in perfect order as You designed. Father God, lift up this boy's parents and renew their strength. We pray, Lord, that the way will be smoothed for this boy to receive the care he needs. We praise Your name that paperwork, referrals, insurance coverage and whatever else is needed will come forth easily with no red tape, no hold-ups, no delays. We praise Your name, Lord, that you are making the crooked ways straight, removing barriers, moving mountains on behalf of this precious child You created. Father God, provide this boy and his mother with the support they need. Move others, Lord, to pour out a blessing on this family. Bless this family with peace that passes all understanding. Give them joy in the midst of this storm, and let this mother's voice and her struggle be bound to their favor. Lift them up Lord, in Jesus' name. Amen!!





blqlady said:


> Thank You so much for responding so quickly
> Matthew 18:19
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 19 Again I say to you, if two of you agree on earth about anything they ask, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven.


I stand in agreement with you ladies blqlady and Blackpearl1993


----------



## Renewed1

My brother lost his job a few days ago....Yup another one in my family who lost his job.

The good thing is, there is a chance for him to get rehired next week.  Please pray for him to have favor with whomever the decision maker is and he gets his job back.

As for me, I'm still searching for a job.  I'm getting restless, but my trust is 100% reliant on Him.  I believe I will have a job before June.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Renewed1 said:


> My brother lost his job a few days ago....Yup another one in my family who lost his job.
> 
> The good thing is, there is a chance for him to get rehired next week.  Please pray for him to have favor with whomever the decision maker is and he gets his job back.
> 
> As for me, I'm still searching for a job.  I'm getting restless, but my trust is 100% reliant on Him.  I believe I will have a job before June.



Father God, pour out a blessing on our sister, Renewed1, and her family. Bless them financially, spiritually, and physically. God we ask that you bless them with the jobs that are just right for them, jobs that they will have a passion for, jobs that are permanent; jobs that offer opportunities for advancement, excellent benefits, and an excellent salary. We praise Your name that they will be blessed with an abundance so their needs will be met and they will be able to bless others. Father give them peace, joy, and patience when needed. Lift them up and let them know right now without any remaining doubt that their blessing is just around the corner. Let them know that You've got this under Your control and their needs will be met. Open doors, break through barriers, cut through red tape and provide them with positions that have been saved, set aside just for them. Let them shine like no other candidate, and allow them to be just what the person hiring is looking for in an applicant. Open the floodgates of heaven, Lord and restore to them what the moth has eaten. We praise Your name for a complete turn around in their circumstances and we praise Your name for victory and breakthroughs! Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

Praise Report 

I would like to say thanks a Thousand Times. Your Prayers and faith has really helped my patient and I . I appreciate everything.   Elijah has been renewed for another 6 Months God is so awesome.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

blqlady said:


> Praise Report
> 
> I would like to say thanks a Thousand Times. Your Prayers and faith has really helped my patient and I . I appreciate everything.   Elijah has been renewed for another 6 Months God is so awesome.



This right here??? This made my day!! God is so good all the time


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray for my godmother. She is in the hospital and I as a woman of God, I know he has a hand in this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Please pray for my godmother. She is in the hospital and I as a woman of God, I know he has a hand in this. Thank you in advance.



Father in the name of Jesus, we come before you in love and in faith believing, that you are the healer of all in all.   We thank you for healing tyrablu's Godmother.   You know her 'frame', her inside and out and all that is in between.   

Thank you for being her total peace and surrounding her with your love, keeping her safe and warm and secure.    Keep her mind and heart at total calm and peace and while she is sleeping you are giving her great rest, great assurance of you and your great love overflow of total healing in her entire body, soul and mind.  

We bless you Father God, we bow our hearts before you.  We are grateful unto you and we honour your wonderful name and presence in all of our lives. 

Thank you Father for being our God, how blessed we are and even more how blessed Tyrablue and her Godmother is.    

In Jesus' Name, forever we pray and honour... Amen.


----------



## tyrablu

Shimmie said:


> Father in the name of Jesus, we come before you in love and in faith believing, that you are the healer of all in all.   We thank you for healing tyrablu's Godmother.   You know her 'frame', her inside and out and all that is in between.
> 
> Thank you for being her total peace and surrounding her with your love, keeping her safe and warm and secure.    Keep her mind and heart at total calm and peace and while she is sleeping you are giving her great rest, great assurance of you and your great love overflow of total healing in her entire body, soul and mind.
> 
> We bless you Father God, we bow our hearts before you.  We are grateful unto you and we honour your wonderful name and presence in all of our lives.
> 
> Thank you Father for being our God, how blessed we are and even more how blessed Tyrablue and her Godmother is.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, forever we pray and honour... Amen.



Thank you Shimmie :Rose:


----------



## gvin89

I am so thankful for your prayers. I had to be induced on Monday since I was a week overdue. The process was long, painful, and tiring BUT TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!! She is here and healthy! Her heart rate kept dropping and she was in distress but God had her life in His hand and she fought through it. I thank God for having it all under control even when I was fearful.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

gvin89 said:


> I am so thankful for your prayers. I had to be induced on Monday since I was a week overdue. The process was long, painful, and tiring BUT TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!! She is here and healthy! Her heart rate kept dropping and she was in distress but God had her life in His hand and she fought through it. I thank God for having it all under control even when I was fearful.



Praise God! I saw your baby's pic in the other thread. She's a little doll!


----------



## gvin89

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Praise God! I saw your baby's pic in the other thread. She's a little doll!



Thanks so much Blackpearl1993!


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> I am so thankful for your prayers. I had to be induced on Monday since I was a week overdue. The process was long, painful, and tiring BUT TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!! She is here and healthy! Her heart rate kept dropping and she was in distress but God had her life in His hand and she fought through it. I thank God for having it all under control even when I was fearful.



 

Congratulations 'Mommie' gvin89... 

Love and blessings to you and your beautiful family.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hello Ladies,



*Please pray for my oldest nephew.Pray that he continues to improve and evolve at school and at home. He is doing incredibly well and he is improving everyday. He is becoming more sociable with others outside of the family. He is showing lots of improvments at school. 



*Also pray for both of all 3 of my brothers. Pray for their health, their career and finances.



*Pray that my oldest brother obtains a higher job position where he will be happy, stress free and surrounded by a wonderful and loving staff.



*Please pray for my mom's health. She has been feeling sick lately. Pray that she heals and become healthy again.



*I have a job interview on may 1st. Pray that I obtain the job. This call for an interview came out of the blue. Please stand in agreement that pass the interview and get the job.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Hello ladies. I came to you all before asking you to join me in prayer and I am now coming again. I know that God is ALWAYS able and on time! I also know the power of prayer! 

Please pray for my grandmother. She is 95 years old and has diverticulitis. She has been bleeding when she goes to the bathroom since yesterday. We are not sure where the bleeding is coming from and she had to ne taken to the hospital today. Please pray that she will be healed, healthy and able to return home soon. 

Please also pray that my husband gets the job he interviewed for last week. He's been laid off since November 2012 and his unemployment is due to run out soon. Its been a real strain on both of us.

Please also pray for me to find another job. I took my current jib because I was laid off in December 2012 and with both my husband and I being out of work it was a struggle. I'm not happy with the job in general, the commute is brutal and the hours make it hard for me to have a life outside of work.

I will be praying for each of you ladies. Thank you in advance for all your prayers


----------



## nlamr2013

Good morning ladies. I just had a few prayer requests to ask of you all. 
First please pray for my friend bo as she is battling with ovarian cancer. Last I heard she was in remission but this is the second  time I know about in this school year she has had to be hospitalized.  Please pry that she can find solice in someone and stop holding everything inside. 

Also if you all could keep me uplifted as I go into the last few weeks of my undergraduate career. Although I am excited, I have been having doubts about myself, my abilities and my predestined path.  Due to a rough year last academic year I have a few obstacles to overcome before graduation.  I have no set plans for next semester except that I plan to do a medical post bacc and this lack of direction is stressing me out. However Im trying to keep telling myself that my path is already laid and my victory is already claimed. 

This is kind of reminding me of the birth and death of a vision. I say this because my desire to go into medicine has stuck with me since the age of 2 years old, and just recently(about two years ago) I changed my desired field without really any reasoning except I felt a pulling. I feel I am currently in the death of my vision before it reaches fulfillment, and I am just needing a little encouragement. 

Thank you ladies, and as usual I will continue my prayers for you all.


----------



## Carolie

**deleted**


----------



## crlsweetie912

I ask for prayers for myself.  I'm feeling much alone lately.  The enemy is attacking my mind.  When I believed I was stepping into a blessing, my mind is tellinge that maybe I shouldn't have taken this step....that it was a mistake.  I feel like  I have failed AGAIN.....I need a miracle.....


----------



## HappywithJC723

Update: Thank you ladies for your prayers! My grandmother was released from the hospital this past Saturday! She's doing well and is happy to be home! Praise God!!!!! 

Please continue to pray over my situation and I will continue to pray for you!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

nadaa16 said:


> Good morning ladies. I just had a few prayer requests to ask of you all.
> First please pray for my friend bo as she is battling with ovarian cancer. Last I heard she was in remission but this is the second  time I know about in this school year she has had to be hospitalized.  Please pry that she can find solice in someone and stop holding everything inside.
> 
> Also if you all could keep me uplifted as I go into the last few weeks of my undergraduate career. Although I am excited, I have been having doubts about myself, my abilities and my predestined path.  Due to a rough year last academic year I have a few obstacles to overcome before graduation.  I have no set plans for next semester except that I plan to do a medical post bacc and this lack of direction is stressing me out. However Im trying to keep telling myself that my path is already laid and my victory is already claimed.
> 
> This is kind of reminding me of the birth and death of a vision. I say this because my desire to go into medicine has stuck with me since the age of 2 years old, and just recently(about two years ago) I changed my desired field without really any reasoning except I felt a pulling. I feel I am currently in the death of my vision before it reaches fulfillment, and I am just needing a little encouragement.
> 
> Thank you ladies, and as usual I will continue my prayers for you all.



Father God,

Please touch Bo right now and remove this cancer from her body. Heal her, Lord as only You can. Give her and her family perfect peace in this situation. Let them know that You are in control. Bless your dear child, Bo and let her know that You love her, that You are taking care of her and her family, and that nothing is too hard for you. Let Bo's healing puzzle her doctors because it will be so miraculous that it doesn't fit what one finds in the case studies and textbooks. Let them know without any doubt that You brought about her healing. Touch every part of her body, Lord. From the top of her head to the souls of her feet, I declare in the name of Jesus that she is healed and that every part of her body is in perfect working order as You designed. You knit her together in her mother's womb, Lord. We know that healing her is not hard for you at all. Pour out a blessing on her, her family, and Nadaa16 for caring enough to request prayer. 

Bless Nadaa16 with clear direction. Remove all confusion and speak to her heart. Keep her on the straight and narrow path and remove anyone or anything from her life that is causing confusion or distraction from her hearing Your voice. Your word says that Your sheep know Your voice. We know that Your word is true, everlasting, and will not return to You void. Whatever road blocks and obstacles are in her way, Lord, please remove them in Jesus' name. Bless our dear sister to easily understand and master new concepts, and be able to apply what she has learned in multiple ways. Bless her to complete her assignments and assessments with godly excellence. Let her assignments be complete with nothing lacking. Praise Your name God that she will complete her undergraduate degree and that the process in these remaining weeks will be smooth and stress free. Bind her efforts to her benefit and to the body of Christ for the edification of Your kingdom. Amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

crlsweetie912 said:


> I ask for prayers for myself.  I'm feeling much alone lately.  The enemy is attacking my mind.  When I believed I was stepping into a blessing, my mind is tellinge that maybe I shouldn't have taken this step....that it was a mistake.  I feel like  I have failed AGAIN.....I need a miracle.....



Father God, just lift up our dear sister in Christ. Let her feel Your presence and remove any doubt that You are and always will be with her. Your word says tears may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning. Bless her with peace, the peace that surpasses all understanding. Give her joy and bless her to cast her burdens on You. Step into her pain and shoulder the load, Lord. Bless her financially, physically, mentally, emotionally and spiritually. If there is anyone in her life who has or is speaking negatively over her situation or her, I declare those negative statements and thoughts broken in the name of Jesus. Fill her mind with heavenly thoughts. Remove the scales from her eyes and bless her to view herself and her situation through Your eyes. Bless her to know and believe how valuable she is to You. Bless her to never doubt it again. Praise Your name, God, for pouring out a blessing and showing her grace and mercy. Praise Your name that she will be blessed with a complete 180 degree change in her circumstances and that she will have a testimony that will abundantly bless others and enable her to delve deeper in relationship with You as You bring her out of this present, yet temporary storm. Amen!


----------



## Oneprettypa

Good Morning Ladies,

I have two prayer requests this AM.  The first being that you all pray for me that my relationship with the Lord doesn't become stagnant.  I think I go through phases where I'm on fire for the Lord and then I get in ruts like I'm in now where I'm not in my Word nearly as much as I should be, my prayer life takes a back seat, and then I feel guilty and embarrassed so it's difficult to ignite the fire again.  Please pray my strength in getting out of this rut!

Secondly,  I will be finishing my third degree this month (by the grace of God).  I have my board test coming in up in about six weeks and I desperately need your prayers to pass! Please pray and agree with me that I not only pass this test, but I excel.  

I am thankful for this thread and I thank you in advance.  In Jesus Name, I believe both of these will come to pass.


----------



## Sashaa08

Oneprettypa said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have two prayer requests this AM.  The first being that you all pray for me that my relationship with the Lord doesn't become stagnant.  I think I go through phases where I'm on fire for the Lord and then I get in ruts like I'm in now where I'm not in my Word nearly as much as I should be, my prayer life takes a back seat, and then I feel guilty and embarrassed so it's difficult to ignite the fire again.  Please pray my strength in getting out of this rut!
> 
> Secondly,  I will be finishing my third degree this month (by the grace of God).  I have my board test coming in up in about six weeks and I desperately need your prayers to pass! Please pray and agree with me that I not only pass this test, but I excel.
> 
> I am thankful for this thread and I thank you in advance.  In Jesus Name, I believe both of these will come to pass.



Good morning [mention=18339089] Oneprettypa [/mention],

We prayed for you last night on the prayer call that your joy and fire for the Lord would be restored and rejuvenated. I love that you are a woman after God's heart! We prayed that God would make it easy for you to seek Him-after all He is the keeper of time.  We also prayed for peace of mind, wisdom, retention of information, and favor with the exam reviewers as you prepare for your upcoming board exam.

Take care!!


----------



## Oneprettypa

Sashaa08 Thank you all sooo much!!! It really is heart warming to know you have sisters in Christ that will intervene on your behalf when needed.  This really means a lot to me .  Thank you all again.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

At work today, I heard one of my colleagues in the department scream in shock : " A lady just got hit by a truck!!!!" . Everyone ran to the window including myself.

I saw a lady lying on the street right at the street corner in front of where I work. She was still moving her arm and was able to move her feet. I don't know her but I can't help but worry about this woman.

The thought of the impact of her falling back on the cement scares me  and I know for a fact the back of her head hit the sidewalk...there was a lot of blood!erplexed 

Please pray for this woman's healing and quick recovery. But pray that she is ok.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Food for thought:

I DON'T BELIEVE IN THAT
People don't believe in all kinds of things, and I am no exception. I do not believe in defeat. There is no such word in my life as a believer. When things look bleak, I recall Eph 6:12, "For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." I fervently pray for all the armies of heaven to work on behalf of the bleak situation, to turn an ungodly one into a godly one. I ask the Lord to battle in the heavenly places on behalf of His child, as the war is not mine, and He is the Victor. 
Do you believe in defeat? I hope not. The enemy has no lasting power, and faith is believing in what is not seen. If victory seems a far way off in your circumstances, then also add 'additional faith' to your prayer, to believe in what you cannot see. Victory is coming! There is no room for defeat as the battle is the Lord's, and He won't be defeated. 

AND.....


Do not fear what this day, or any day, may bring your way. Concentrate on trusting Me and on doing what needs to be done. Relax in My sovereignty, remembering that I go before you, as well as with you, into each day. Fear no evil, for I can bring good out of every situation you will ever encounter. ~Jesus Calling


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> I DON'T BELIEVE IN THAT
> People don't believe in all kinds of things, and I am no exception. I do not believe in defeat. There is no such word in my life as a believer. When things look bleak, I recall Eph 6:12, "For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." I fervently pray for all the armies of heaven to work on behalf of the bleak situation, to turn an ungodly one into a godly one. I ask the Lord to battle in the heavenly places on behalf of His child, as the war is not mine, and He is the Victor.
> Do you believe in defeat? I hope not. The enemy has no lasting power, and faith is believing in what is not seen. If victory seems a far way off in your circumstances, then also add 'additional faith' to your prayer, to believe in what you cannot see. Victory is coming! There is no room for defeat as the battle is the Lord's, and He won't be defeated.
> 
> AND.....
> 
> 
> Do not fear what this day, or any day, may bring your way. Concentrate on trusting Me and on doing what needs to be done. Relax in My sovereignty, remembering that I go before you, as well as with you, into each day. Fear no evil, for I can bring good out of every situation you will ever encounter. ~Jesus Calling



AND..........

  

Girl, you betta PREACH!  



"Defeat" are not the shoes I wear on my feet"   I walk in total victory, and this is my story, all due to our Blessed Saviour, Jesus Christ, all the day long.


----------



## Leigh

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> I DON'T BELIEVE IN THAT
> People don't believe in all kinds of things, and I am no exception. I do not believe in defeat. There is no such word in my life as a believer. When things look bleak, I recall Eph 6:12, "For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." I fervently pray for all the armies of heaven to work on behalf of the bleak situation, to turn an ungodly one into a godly one. I ask the Lord to battle in the heavenly places on behalf of His child, as the war is not mine, and He is the Victor.
> Do you believe in defeat? I hope not. The enemy has no lasting power, and faith is believing in what is not seen. If victory seems a far way off in your circumstances, then also add 'additional faith' to your prayer, to believe in what you cannot see. Victory is coming! There is no room for defeat as the battle is the Lord's, and He won't be defeated.
> 
> AND.....
> 
> Do not fear what this day, or any day, may bring your way. Concentrate on trusting Me and on doing what needs to be done. Relax in My sovereignty, remembering that I go before you, as well as with you, into each day. Fear no evil, for I can bring good out of every situation you will ever encounter. ~Jesus Calling



Amen! God has given us authority....


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> AND..........
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you betta PREACH!
> 
> 
> 
> "Defeat" are not the shoes I wear on my feet"   I walk in total victory, and this is my story, all due to our Blessed Saviour, Jesus Christ, all the day long.



Amen!! God is truly faithful.


----------



## JaneBond007

...........


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BlackHairDiva said:


> At work today, I heard one of my colleagues in the department scream in shock : " A lady just got hit by a truck!!!!" . Everyone ran to the window including myself.
> 
> I saw a lady lying on the street right at the street corner in front of where I work. She was still moving her arm and was able to move her feet. I don't know her but I can't help but worry about this woman.
> 
> The thought of the impact of her falling back on the cement scares me  and I know for a fact the back of her head hit the sidewalk...there was a lot of blood!erplexed
> 
> Please pray for this woman's healing and quick recovery. But pray that she is ok.



Lifting her up in prayer, someone posted on my Facebook timeline that they witnessed an older woman being hit while crossing the street. She stopped and prayed with the woman who was hit and the driver who stopped and helped. Sounds like the same situation. The woman's name was "Ms Shirley" it happened on May 9th near Atlanta.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> My cousin needs serious surgery, two of them.  Please pray that she is cured.



  Praying for your cousin to be safe in God's loving arms before, during and after surgery and that her health will be secure.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Please pray today ladies. I'm going to a psyc today. I know the satan isn't happy I'm seeking my health both in heaven and on earth.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Please pray today ladies. I'm going to a psyc today. I know the satan isn't happy I'm seeking my health both in heaven and on earth.





So now there is no condemnation for those who belong to Christ Jesus.

Roman 8:1

Indeed you belong to the very heart of our Lord Jesus  

Go forward for you shall always succeed.

I love you, Little Sister


----------



## amberangel4u

Please pray for my DH's business partner. . Their 3 year old son is hospitalized for a series of tests to rule out muscular dystrophy. The husband is not very religious; and we are asking for healing of the son and to open the fathers heart to accept faith and Christ.


----------



## Shimmie

amberangel4u said:


> Please pray for my DH's business partner. . Their 3 year old son is hospitalized for a series of tests to rule out muscular dystrophy. The husband is not very religious; and we are asking for healing of the son and to open the fathers heart to accept faith and Christ.



Father bless this precious child with your healing presence.   Let him grow healthy and strong and filled with the love of you and life for others.   We thank you for not allowing any manner of sickness of disease nor infirmity to take place nor rule in his body or his precious little soul.    For you are the Lord over all, the Lord God All Mighty and nothing shall by any means harm this child in any manner shape nor form. 

We thank you that he is healed beyond anyone's faith or non-belief.   For you are the Holy One who has his heart and life in your hands and ultimate plans for giving you glory.    In Jesus' Name, we give you all the glory and honour and praise,   Amen.   

Thank you Father God for your exceedingly great and precious promises which you have given unto us and will bring them all to pass, all of which indeed include our healing in your perfect and withstanding all rejection. 

Amen.


----------



## Laela

Amen.....


-



Shimmie said:


> So now there is no condemnation for those who belong to Christ Jesus.
> 
> Roman 8:1
> 
> Indeed you belong to the very heart of our Lord Jesus
> 
> Go forward for you shall always succeed.
> 
> I love you, Little Sister


----------



## amberangel4u

Thank you Shimmie and for everyone's prayer!


----------



## Shimmie

amberangel4u said:


> Thank you Shimmie and for everyone's prayer!



amberangel4u , you are most welcome.   

Our forum's Prayer Team also prayed for this little one on last night's Prayer Line.   Please keep us posted.


----------



## JaneBond007

................


----------



## HappywithJC723

Ladies I'm asking for your prayers again. My husband has an interview Tuesday for a job that would truly be a huge blessing for us provided that it is in God's will for us! He's been unemployed since November 2012 due to being laid off. We really need a breakthrough right now...


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Please agree with me in prayer for protection and that anyone who attempts to harm my children and myself are neutralized.



Father in the Name of Jesus, thank you for keeping your daughter and her dear children safe and secure and in your total peace and assurance, no matter the day, the time or the hour.   

Your life abides and abounds towards and with them; your tender mercies hover over them as a gentle cloud of your loving protection.   You have surrounded them with your shield and armour which cannot be weakened.  

Your life is their life, therefore there is no danger nor harm that can come near them.   Your goodness and mercy follows them all the days of their long and protected lives; you are their Jehovah Nissi, their protector and their banner over them which is love.    The enemy has no weapons that can overtake them.   For you are the Father who protects His daughters and sons throughout the earth...unceasing.   

Thank you Father for placing their hearts at total peace...believing you for who you are...always their Father. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Thank you Father God for hearing our prayers.   

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> Ladies I'm asking for your prayers again. My husband has an interview Tuesday for a job that would truly be a huge blessing for us provided that it is in God's will for us! He's been unemployed since November 2012 due to being laid off. We really need a breakthrough right now...



Father, far beyond this job interview, we thank you for our Brother-in-Christ Jesus, the husband of our dear and loved sister HappywithJC723 .    Father with our hearts bowed in loving reverence unto you, we ask and thank you for blessing them with your abundant provision and unending supply for all of their needs and beyond.

Father we ask that you bless our brother with a postion that no one can overtake, nor steal from your blessings which you have in store for him.

Please favour him.  Bless him with a job that far exceeds his expectations, not only in salary, but in abundance with the need for his gifts and talents which you have placed in him long before he was conceived, carried by his mother, and brought forth into this earth.     

No matter what, you will always lead and guide him beyond his plans and goals.    Lead and protect and guide him to where you have planned for him to be.    

Strengthen his faith and love in you and in his precious wife.   Give their marriage new life.   No matter what occurs in their lives, let it bring them closer to you and unto one another.    Seal the love between them and protect it with your ever present compassion upon them.    Close off the obstructions and open the windows of Heaven to pour out upon them the favour and blessings from above, with all of you love. 

In Jesus' Name, rule the path and Destiny that he will follow and find peace and joy that only you can give.    In Jesus' Name,  all thanks and appreciation is unto you.

Amen, Precious Father, Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Hello Ladies, let's say a pray for those who were affected by the bad weather in Oklahoma.

As for myself, please continue to pray as I search for a job.  Please pray for my brother, he made a mistake and now his unemployment is being challenged.  Please pray that God will bless him with his unemployment.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Hello Ladies, let's say a pray for those who were affected by the bad weather in Oklahoma.
> 
> As for myself, please continue to pray as I search for a job.  Please pray for my brother, he made a mistake and now his unemployment is being challenged.  Please pray that God will bless him with his unemployment.



Renewed1

Praying for those in Oklahoma City....

Praying that God blesses you and your brother far above and beyond your prayers for abundance in God's financial provision.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Shimmie said:


> Father, far beyond this job interview, we thank you for our Brother-in-Christ Jesus, the husband of our dear and loved sister HappywithJC723 .    Father with our hearts bowed in loving reverence unto you, we ask and thank you for blessing them with your abundant provision and unending supply for all of their needs and beyond.
> 
> Father we ask that you bless our brother with a postion that no one can overtake, nor steal from your blessings which you have in store for him.
> 
> Please favour him.  Bless him with a job that far exceeds his expectations, not only in salary, but in abundance with the need for his gifts and talents which you have placed in him long before he was conceived, carried by his mother, and brought forth into this earth.
> 
> No matter what, you will always lead and guide him beyond his plans and goals.    Lead and protect and guide him to where you have planned for him to be.
> 
> Strengthen his faith and love in you and in his precious wife.   Give their marriage new life.   No matter what occurs in their lives, let it bring them closer to you and unto one another.    Seal the love between them and protect it with your ever present compassion upon them.    Close off the obstructions and open the windows of Heaven to pour out upon them the favour and blessings from above, with all of you love.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, rule the path and Destiny that he will follow and find peace and joy that only you can give.    In Jesus' Name,  all thanks and appreciation is unto you.
> 
> Amen, Precious Father, Amen.



Amen, Father! 

Thank you so much for your prayers. Shimmie, God bless you and yours. You are truly a blessing to my life.


----------



## Leigh

Thanks for the prayers tonight!


----------



## Missy25

Missy25 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm asking for prayer for my parents.  My father was told yesterday that he has two tumors on his brain.  Just to give a little history:  in November 2008 my Dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer and my mother was admitted to the hospital with what would be diagnosed a few months later as kidney failure. Due to these events, I moved back home from Atlanta to be with them. She has been taking dialysis since February 2009.  This week is the 4-year anniversary of my Dad's last cancer treatment and with every checkup no trace of cancer is found.  Thank God!  My Dad has a positive outlook and so do I, as God has healed him of cancer.  He hasn't told my Mom nor my two sisters yet, but I'm sure he'll tell them soon.  He has to have another CATscan and after that he has to see a neurologist or neurosurgeon (I don't remeber exactly what he told me).  He says he isn't going to allow them to do surgery, so I'm guessing there won't be a biopsy at all unless there is an alternative to the invasive procedure.  Anywho, please pray for my Dad's health and for God to give us strength and clarity.
> Thank you.



UPDATE:  Hello ladies. The tumor was benign and as the days passed my dad decided to have the surgery to remove it. His surgery was yesterday.  The surgeon said everything went fine and that he was able to remove all of the tumor.  I'm staying in the unit with my dad tonight.  He is speaking quite a bit when he is able to get his thoughts together. He is still working on moving his right limbs, he did move his toe on his right foot. We're praying that God will give him a speedy recovery. He's in a great mood and is constantly thanking God for allowing him to make it through. He got emotional a few times! My sisters and I are daddy's girls, so we're like bags of water lol So, I'm asking that everyone pray for my dad's complete healing and our family in general. We know God is a healer and have seen his blessings and miracles constantly bestowed upon our family and we have faith that he is bringing us through this trying time as well. 
Thank you all!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Urgent prayer needed:

My friend Tammy called me to tell me that her 5 year old son, Kenyon, had hit his head at school and that the school was calling 911. He was taken via ambulance to the hospital, and it was discovered that he has a concussion and a skull fracture. There is no bleeding, but he will be staying in the hospital at least overnight for observation. They are unable to even keep him awake and he's been vomiting. She is a woman of faith and is asking for prayers. Please stand in agreement with me that Kenyon will be totally and completely healed by the hand of God; that there will no lasting damage or setbacks for this precious little boy. Please also pray that this experience, while horrible, will only serve to draw Tammy and her husband closer together.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Urgent prayer needed:
> 
> My friend Tammy called me to tell me that her 5 year old son, Kenyon, had hit his head at school and that the school was calling 911. He was taken via ambulance to the hospital, and it was discovered that he has a concussion and a skull fracture. There is no bleeding, but he will be staying in the hospital at least overnight for observation. They are unable to even keep him awake and he's been vomiting. She is a woman of faith and is asking for prayers. Please stand in agreement with me that Kenyon will be totally and completely healed by the hand of God; that there will no lasting damage or setbacks for this precious little boy. Please also pray that this experience, while horrible, will only serve to draw Tammy and her husband closer together.



O' Father, our Heavenly Father, we bow our hearts before you and bring this precious little boy, Kenyon.  Dear Father, heal his body, from the very Crown of his head, all of his nerve endings, his cells, his arteries, the oxygen necessary to flow in his brain, let there be no residual damage.   Keep him safe and well and alive.   Let this baby live to grow and to give you glory, all the days of his life.   

Allow no evil to befall him, no harm to come near him, that only life and in it's fullness shall dwell in him, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.

Blackpearl1993 , please keep us updated...


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> UPDATE:  Hello ladies. The tumor was benign and as the days passed my dad decided to have the surgery to remove it. His surgery was yesterday.  The surgeon said everything went fine and that he was able to remove all of the tumor.  I'm staying in the unit with my dad tonight.  He is speaking quite a bit when he is able to get his thoughts together. He is still working on moving his right limbs, he did move his toe on his right foot. We're praying that God will give him a speedy recovery. He's in a great mood and is constantly thanking God for allowing him to make it through. He got emotional a few times! My sisters and I are daddy's girls, so we're like bags of water lol So, I'm asking that everyone pray for my dad's complete healing and our family in general. We know God is a healer and have seen his blessings and miracles constantly bestowed upon our family and we have faith that he is bringing us through this trying time as well.
> Thank you all!



Missy25, we have you and 'Dad' and your family in prayer.   Please keep us updated.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> O' Father, our Heavenly Father, we bow our hearts before you and bring this precious little boy, Kenyon.  Dear Father, heal his body, from the very Crown of his head, all of his nerve endings, his cells, his arteries, the oxygen necessary to flow in his brain, let there be no residual damage.   Keep him safe and well and alive.   Let this baby live to grow and to give you glory, all the days of his life.
> 
> Allow no evil to befall him, no harm to come near him, that only life and in it's fullness shall dwell in him, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.
> 
> Blackpearl1993 , please keep us updated...



Thank you so much for the prayer. I will keep you all posted. A neurologist will be consulting with the family tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Thank you so much for the prayer. I will keep you all posted. A neurologist will be consulting with the family tomorrow.



Okay, you know how to reach me outside of the forum... "I'm in prayer..."


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Update on Kenyon and his head injury:

Well, I spoke to Tammy today. She sounded much better, and she said Kenyon is begging to go home because the hospital is boring--lol! His skull fracture is on the back of his head, but it was a clean break and did not shift (which can commonly happen with skull fractures). There is no bleeding or swelling in his brain and the doctor does not expect any of this to happen because the fracture did not shift. They expect a full recovery, praise God!! His parents will need to watch him, because it is imperative that he not hit his head at all within the next 6-8 weeks.

The back of his head is where the vision center is, so his vision will be completely checked  before he is discharged. His vision does seem to be fine. Kenyon said he had a headache yesterday, but he says he doesn't have any pain at all today. He also has been able to keep Ensure and milk down without vomiting, although he has no appetite for solids right now. Tammy thanks you all for praying (and so do I). She is like a sister to me and I appreciate our very special prayer community on this forum.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Update on Kenyon and his head injury:
> 
> Well, I spoke to Tammy today. She sounded much better, and she said Kenyon is begging to go home because the hospital is boring--lol! His skull fracture is on the back of his head, but it was a clean break and did not shift (which can commonly happen with skull fractures). There is no bleeding or swelling in his brain and the doctor does not expect any of this to happen because the fracture did not shift. They expect a full recovery, praise God!! His parents will need to watch him, because it is imperative that he not hit his head at all within the next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> The back of his head is where the vision center is, so his vision will be completely checked  before he is discharged. His vision does seem to be fine. Kenyon said he had a headache yesterday, but he says he doesn't have any pain at all today. He also has been able to keep Ensure and milk down without vomiting, although he has no appetite for solids right now. Tammy thanks you all for praying (and so do I). She is like a sister to me and I appreciate our very special prayer community on this forum.



Blackpearl1993...

My eyes are so watery right now... this is heartfelt.    God is so faithful.   Praying for and 'with' you for this babyboy was like praying for my own.  

Father God, thank you so  much for healing and protecting this precious one.   Our gratitude is beyond words.  We bow our hearts in worship and praise unto you in Jesus' Name.

Unto to you be all the praise, honour and the glory, forever and ever, 

Amen and Amein...

Thank you Blackpearl for sharing this miracle with us.   Give Tammy a bighug.   I'm still praying...  

Kenyon is such a brave and good little boy.   He's a sweetheart, for sure.  He has my heart.


----------



## Missy25

Thank you! Shimmie, he is doing well Praise God!  He can move is fingers on his right hand now.   He was moved to inpatient rehab this past Wednesday.  We're still praying and standing on God's promises.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Thank you! Shimmie, he is doing well Praise God!  He can move is fingers on his right hand now.   He was moved to inpatient rehab this past Wednesday.  We're still praying and standing on God's promises.



This is wonderful news Missy25...

Please give him hugs from each of us here.  Please let him know that we are praying for him.   He's our 'Poppa' too.


----------



## Missy25

Shimmie said:


> This is wonderful news @Missy25...
> 
> Please give him hugs from each of us here. Please let him know that we are praying for him. He's our 'Poppa' too.


 Awww, that means a lot to me and I'm sure it will for him too.  Thank you!


----------



## Missy25

10 char...


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Blackpearl1993...
> 
> My eyes are so watery right now... this is heartfelt.    God is so faithful.   Praying for and 'with' you for this babyboy was like praying for my own.
> 
> Father God, thank you so  much for healing and protecting this precious one.   Our gratitude is beyond words.  We bow our hearts in worship and praise unto you in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Unto to you be all the praise, honour and the glory, forever and ever,
> 
> Amen and Amein...
> 
> Thank you Blackpearl for sharing this miracle with us.   Give Tammy a bighug.   I'm still praying...
> 
> Kenyon is such a brave and good little boy.   He's a sweetheart, for sure.  He has my heart.



Well, Kenyon is now home. He is as active as ever, and is as happy as a clam to be home! Kenyon will need to heal for 8 weeks, but a full recovery is expected. His mother again thanks everyone for their prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Well, Kenyon is now home. He is as active as ever, and is as happy as a clam to be home! Kenyon will need to heal for 8 weeks, but a full recovery is expected. His mother again thanks everyone for their prayers.



Praise God!      Thank you Father God...Thank you.  

I'm very happy for Kenyon...Bless his heart.   I thank God for assigning multiple angels to surround him to keep him safe from all harm and danger.  No more bumps or fractures.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise Report! 

We recently prayed for a friend who's was concerned that her step FIL who is gravely ill find the Lord and make peace with his family. She let me know that he attended church last Sunday! I have been hearing that he is reaching out to family and trying to mend broken relationships. This is an awesome answered prayer! Praise God!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have a prayer request for a co-worker. About 9 months ago she broke her hip. She's a young lady in her 30's. She had surgery to have pins placed in her hip and was out of work for about 8 weeks. She has been back to work for a while now but she is not healing as expected, and there has been talks of her needing additional surgery. I'll get more details from her this week. I want us to lift her up in prayer for complete healing!!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a prayer request for a co-worker. About 9 months ago she broke her hip. She's a young lady in her 30's. She had surgery to have pins placed in her hip and was out of work for about 8 weeks. She has been back to work for a while now but she is not healing as expected, and there has been talks of her needing additional surgery. I'll get more details from her this week. I want us to lift her up in prayer for complete healing!!



Sure Atlanta... 

Father we thank you for being able to come to you with our hearts bowed askig for prayer.   We lift up this precious co-worker and ask that you reach into her soul being and heal every area of her body.   From her blood vessels, to her spine, her neck and torso, her feet, ankles shall no longer swell.   Her hips, both shall be aligned in perfection and without pain.   

It matters not what would or could have been done, she needs your healing power to overflow into every cavity of her total body, inside and out.   Her bones and marrow and the balance of her akaline and ph levels where needed.    All of this contributes to relieving her from the pain and healing.

You are the Lord God of all and it is in you whom we place our hearts of trust.   And Father we thank you for it all.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise Report!
> 
> We recently prayed for a friend who's was concerned that her step FIL who is gravely ill find the Lord and make peace with his family. She let me know that he attended church last Sunday! I have been hearing that he is reaching out to family and trying to mend broken relationships. This is an awesome answered prayer! Praise God!



Well Glory!   Glory to God, All Mighty fails........NOT.    

Praise God who never fails any of us.    

Praise the ever living, ever loving God of our hearts.   Father we thank you and we ask that you extend this man's renewed life.  Give him life more abundantly and allow him to just overflow with you love, your goodness and your tender mercies to share with others to see the new work of which you have done in him.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> Sure Atlanta...
> 
> Father we thank you for being able to come to you with our hearts bowed askig for prayer.   We lift up this precious co-worker and ask that you reach into her soul being and heal every area of her body.   From her blood vessels, to her spine, her neck and torso, her feet, ankles shall no longer swell.   Her hips, both shall be aligned in perfection and without pain.
> 
> It matters not what would or could have been done, she needs your healing power to overflow into every cavity of her total body, inside and out.   Her bones and marrow and the balance of her akaline and ph levels where needed.    All of this contributes to relieving her from the pain and healing.
> 
> You are the Lord God of all and it is in you whom we place our hearts of trust.   And Father we thank you for it all.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Amen Amen!! 

Thank You Abba Father for Your mercy and loving grace!  Thank You for healing Jennifer!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I know Im late but pray for my oldest brother. The divorece is completed and my ex sister in law is take nearly completely my brothers money and half of his pension. I don't know how he , mom and grand mom are going to survive. She also is still dumping the kids at my brother's place she is taking no responsibility yet she has the right to the kids.


----------



## Sashaa08

BlackHairDiva

We pray that God shows Himself to be Jehovah Jireh to your brother. God is a restorer and will restore the years, every dollar, every penny, every tear, every missed opportunity-not only that, but every tongue that rises up against your brother to speak ill of him shall be condemned and proven false.

As a father and head of household, God has charged your brother with providing and protecting and leading that household-as David says, I've never seen the righteous forsaken  nor His seed begging for bread. There shall be no lack in your brother's house and every need shall be met. It will be done in such a supernatural way that nobody will be able to take credit for it and God will get the glory even in this. It is so!

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## donna894

The prayer line is open!!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Thank you sasha...Im so disgusted by all of it. She married my brother for money and to get citenzenship. She had her plan made since day 1 !!! now she has nearly over  3/4 of his money and half of his pension. 

Disgusting!!! Just disgusting.



Sashaa08 said:


> @BlackHairDiva
> 
> We pray that God shows Himself to be Jehovah Jireh to your brother. God is a restorer and will restore the years, every dollar, every penny, every tear, every missed opportunity-not only that, but every tongue that rises up against your brother to speak ill of him shall be condemned and proven false.
> 
> As a father and head of household, God has charged your brother with providing and protecting and leading that household-as David says, I've never seen the righteous forsaken nor His seed begging for bread. There shall be no lack in your brother's house and every need shall be met. It will be done in such a supernatural way that nobody will be able to take credit for it and God will get the glory even in this. It is so!
> 
> In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

donna894 said:


> The prayer line is open!!


 

I cant seem to get in...its says occupied


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BlackHairDiva said:


> I cant seem to get in...its says occupied



We are praying for you to get in, keep trying we are with you in spirit 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Shiks

I ask for prayer regarding a number of things. The Bible says where 2 or 3 are gathered He is there. I can't do this alone.

I pray for my career. I am unhappy where I am and I need to move. I pray for direction in this matter.

I pray for a promise over my personal life to come to pass. I have held on for 4 years and I am just so ready for it to happen.


----------



## Kb3auty

Shiks said:


> I ask for prayer regarding a number of things. The Bible says where 2 or 3 are gathered He is there. I can't do this alone.
> 
> I pray for my career. I am unhappy where I am and I need to move. I pray for direction in this matter.
> 
> I pray for a promise over my personal life to come to pass. I have held on for 4 years and I am just so ready for it to happen.



I will help you pray for a breakthrough, for God to open doors you didnt even know existed. Im praying that his grace, mercy and favor will overflow in your life. That he will give you peace beyond understanding and joy unspoken. The bible says ask and you shall recieve, seek and you shall find. I am believing today that it is already done in the name of Jesus! Remember God didnt bring you this far to leave you.


----------



## Lucia

BlackHairDiva said:


> I know Im late but pray for my oldest brother. The divorece is completed and my ex sister in law is take nearly completely my brothers money and half of his pension. I don't know how he , mom and grand mom are going to survive. She also is still dumping the kids at my brother's place she is taking no responsibility yet she has the right to the kids.



BlackHairDiva


He should ask the courts for full custody using her dumping the kids on him as proof If the kids are old enough to speak for themselves their statements should be taken as to how "mom" always leaves them at dads or gm.  
Btw don't tip his hand no one in the family should know and he should not threaten her with it or hold it over her head so she can change. His lawyer or a lawyer who specializes in fathers rights should be in on this of course but the entire family kids gm should not know this needs to be stealth operation. 
She'll just figure out something else to do so he won't get the kids and keep the money if she finds out. 
If she irresponsible and he's paying her to take care of children she's not taking care of he needs hard proof documentation of her behavior so when his lawyer files she won't know what hit her. If he can prove she's irresponsible untrustworthy and or unstable either financially emotionally mentally she's out of the money and the kids. 
I may sound harsh but if she really is this bad he and the kids shouldn't have to pay for it.


----------



## flowinlocks

Please add my sis to your prayer list. She is in the hospital with bleeding in the brain. They have just taken her in for surgery.


----------



## Sashaa08

flowinlocks said:


> Please add my sis to your prayer list. She is in the hospital with bleeding in the brain. They have just taken her in for surgery.



Flowinlocks,
Shortly after you posted your request our prayer team covered your sister in prayer during her procedure and praying for a complete recovery with no ill effects


----------



## Sashaa08

iPhone is messing up-trying to add no ill effects and a complete restoration of her health and strength.


----------



## flowinlocks

Sashaa08 said:


> Flowinlocks,
> Shortly after you posted your request our prayer team covered your sister in prayer during her procedure and praying for a complete recovery with no ill effects





Sashaa08 said:


> iPhone is messing up-trying to add no ill effects and a complete restoration of her health and strength.



Thanks a million!


----------



## Shiks

Thank you so very much.




Kb3auty said:


> I will help you pray for a breakthrough, for God to open doors you didnt even know existed. Im praying that his grace, mercy and favor will overflow in your life. That he will give you peace beyond understanding and joy unspoken. The bible says ask and you shall recieve, seek and you shall find. I am believing today that it is already done in the name of Jesus! Remember God didnt bring you this far to leave you.


----------



## flowinlocks

UPDATE: She is out of surgery resting with no complications. Praise God! Thank you for your prayers


----------



## amwcah

My first cousin passed away in LA last week.  I ask for prayer as we bury her tomorrow.  

I believe she was sick, but she refused medical attention.  Also, she didn't tell anyone of her condition.  Even though I saw her body today, I am still in disbelief.  Lord, please give me strenghth; for she was like a sister to me.  I lost two of my three favorite cousins this year.


----------



## Shimmie

amwcah said:


> My first cousin passed away in LA last week.  I ask for prayer as we bury her tomorrow.
> 
> I believe she was sick, but she refused medical attention.  Also, she didn't tell anyone of her condition.  Even though I saw her body today, I am still in disbelief.  Lord, please give me strenghth; for she was like a sister to me.  I lost two of my three favorite cousins this year.



amwcah...

I'm so sorry to hear of your cousin's passing.   And we are indeed praying for you.

Dear Father, we ask you with bowed hearts in tender prayers, that you embrace amwcah, and her family during this sad time in their lives.   Bring peace to each of their broken hearts.   Let your love comfort them and allow them to get through this time of many questions of the why's and heartbreak of not knowing how long their loved one was not well.  

For some, the healing will be quicker than others, nevertheless, you Precious Father are right there, healing every broken area of their heart and souls.   Break the yoke of despair from off their spirits and please move in with your great presence in the form of our devoted and loving Holy Spirit.  

Father God, thank you so much for hearing and answering each of their prayers, giving them strength and courage to get through each day of the healing process.   Let their financial needs be met.  Let not one area be in lack, need or want.   Give them time to heal and to have time from their jobs to be with one another and time alone to gather their strength.   

Again Father God thank you so much for so much love that you are pouring upon this family.  Let it overflow unending.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## strenght81

I am asking of prayer for my cousin's husband. He is currently in a detension center for something he did not commit. He is a son of God and is a believer. Please pray for him to remain strong and continue reading, fasting and meditating on the word of the lord. They have not decided if he will be sent to jail or if his lawyer will ask of him accept a plea deal for a crime he did no commit. Pray for this young's man delivery. He is a good honest man and needs help, please pray for him. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

strenght81 said:


> I am asking of prayer for my cousin's husband. He is currently in a detension center for something he did not commit. He is a son of God and is a believer. Please pray for him to remain strong and continue reading, fasting and meditating on the word of the lord. They have not decided if he will be sent to jail or if his lawyer will ask of him accept a plea deal for a crime he did no commit. Pray for this young's man delivery. He is a good honest man and needs help, please pray for him. In Jesus name, Amen.



Dear Father in Heaven...

Our hearts are bowed before you in reverence of you and your Sovereign Presence with this young man.   Father the day and times are over with Black men as targets and scapegoats.   Prove this man's innocence and let it be expeditious.   

Father you came the rescue of the three Hebrew men while they were in the firey furnace.   During that time of their great need for rescue, you stepped down from Heaven and walked in the fire with them.    You saw to it that they were 'untouched' by any unclean thing the fire contained.    Father God in like manner, allow nothing and no one to touch this man's life nor his body, least they be consumed by your presence. 

Father we thank you for releasing him and setting him completely free from all false witnesses and untruths.  Protect his name and his honour...protect his body and the Destiny which you have set him upon.    In Jesus' Name, let  those who have 'rule' over this situation, either yield to you, or move them out, be it a judge, juror, or witness; for nothing shall come against this man's freedom and protection in Jesus' Name...  

And Father thank you for restoring the fiances lost, the peace lost, and that there shall not be any loss of his integrity.   In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen  

strenght81 ... Your cousin's husband is open to the Holy Spirit and will 'catch' the prayers being prayed over him. Unto God, he will yield.   

Please keep us posted.  Tell his wife not to worry.  God is in control, totally.


----------



## strenght81

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father in Heaven...
> 
> Our hearts are bowed before you in reverence of you and your Sovereign Presence with this young man.   Father the day and times are over with Black men as targets and scapegoats.   Prove this man's innocence and let it be expeditious.
> 
> Father you came the rescue of the three Hebrew men while they were in the firey furnace.   During that time of their great need for rescue, you stepped down from Heaven and walked in the fire with them.    You saw to it that they were 'untouched' by any unclean thing the fire contained.    Father God in like manner, allow nothing and no one to touch this man's life nor his body, least they be consumed by your presence.
> 
> Father we thank you for releasing him and setting him completely free from all false witnesses and untruths.  Protect his name and his honour...protect his body and the Destiny which you have set him upon.    In Jesus' Name, let  those who have 'rule' over this situation, either yield to you, or move them out, be it a judge, juror, or witness; for nothing shall come against this man's freedom and protection in Jesus' Name...
> 
> And Father thank you for restoring the fiances lost, the peace lost, and that there shall not be any loss of his integrity.   In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen
> 
> strenght81 ... Your cousin's husband is open to the Holy Spirit and will 'catch' the prayers being prayed over him. Unto God, he will yield.
> 
> Please keep us posted.  Tell his wife not to worry.  God is in control, totally.




Thank you so much for this!! My cousin will be so happy to read this post. God gets all the glory!! He is always in control. Thank you, thank you and thank you. Shimmie


----------



## Lucia

strenght81 said:


> Thank you so much for this!! My cousin will be so happy to read this post. God gets all the glory!! He is always in control. Thank you, thank you and thank you. Shimmie




strenght81

We're praying for him 
I saw this on Katie show 
Innocents project maybe they can help

http://www.katiecouric.com/on-the-show/2013/06/12/wrongly-accused-with-scandal-star-tony-goldwyn/

http://www.innocenceproject.org/


----------



## strenght81

Lucia said:


> strenght81
> 
> We're praying for him
> I saw this on Katie show
> Innocents project maybe they can help
> 
> http://www.katiecouric.com/on-the-show/2013/06/12/wrongly-accused-with-scandal-star-tony-goldwyn/
> 
> http://www.innocenceproject.org/



Lucia Thank you so much!!! My cousin is appreciative of all this. 

Shimmie when I sent my cousin your prayer all she can say is WOW!! She read it to her pastor and he too is in disbelief at how the words moved him and you don't even know the young man. She told me to tell you you're amazing and your words means so much!!


----------



## LiciaB

It feels like the bottom is falling out right now. Please pray for my marriage of almost 6 years. We're having issues that are tearing us apart and the last thing I want is to lost my husband and break up our family. Please pray for my father in law. A mass was found on his pancreas. His biopsy is next week and we are praying that the mass is malignant. I'm praying continuously and studying to find scripture for encouragement, but waves of sadness hit me so hard it times it's hard to keep it together and I can't fall apart in front of my children. 
Thank you in advance for your prayers, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB said:


> It feels like the bottom is falling out right now. Please pray for my marriage of almost 6 years. We're having issues that are tearing us apart and the last thing I want is to lost my husband and break up our family.
> 
> Please pray for my father in law. A mass was found on his pancreas. His biopsy is next week and we are praying that the mass is malignant. I'm praying continuously and studying to find scripture for encouragement, but waves of sadness hit me so hard it times it's hard to keep it together and I can't fall apart in front of my children.
> Thank you in advance for your prayers, I really appreciate it.



Dearest LiciaB...

I had to take time away from your post and allow the Lord to give me a Word for you...specifically for you.   

The first scripture that comes to mind is...

_For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin._ _Hebrews 4:15_

The entire chapter of Hebrews chapter 4 speaks of God's rest; a rest that He died for us to labour to enter into.   Life has battles and you have personally drained yourself battling to hold 'life' together for not just your family and your marriage, but for others outside of it, as well as helping others with their finances.  Others, outside of your immediate home which has placed a drain upon you, hubby and your children.   

You have an extended heart that bleeds for the needs of others and it has drained the 'life' of you, literally.     It hurts you to see others 'hurting', but now you are the one in pain and God is saying to you... _"Take a rest."_

This is where you will find and retrieve the healing for your Marriage and the blossom and the bloom of new love between you and your husband, who will always be, no matter what.

Take a moment and read Hebrews chapter 4, it's message is for you.  It even says, that you must labour into His rest and for you, in the beginning it will be 'labour' for you are so yielded to the needs of others that you give so little to you.   But you, dearest Licia you need your rest.  Rest to replenish, restore, revive and re-live for your heart, body and soul.

Rest, dearest Licia..  Rest.   Your Heavenly Father is whispering into your heart, to fall into His loving arms and just Rest.     And 'Rest' in His arms you will.   

Rest, Precious Licia, Just rest... for you've given this 'life' and those in it, your best.   Now... God is calling you to rest, to believe and trust Him.   

And while you are there, 'Ask what you will, and God's Will shall be 'Yes'.   

Let's Pray 

Father God, in the Name of Jesus, 

Thank you for loving us so much that you have commanded that we come into your rest and there you will heal and provide for us and you will perfect all that concerns us.   

Thank you that you have given us so much compassion that you have given us Jesus who is not 'untouched' by our feelings, our hurts, our pains.   You always make things better.

Father cover your precious daughter Licia and her husband with your endless rest and love.  In your arms, heal the broken areas of her heart, and allow her to see that your light and your love is upon her husband and their marriage.    Remove the distractions that have been hindering their communication, and blocking your flow of strong and endless love between them. keep their love and their marriage strong.    Lord, you know exactly what to do to bring healing into this family, your presence is always there. 

Father God, thank you for healing her father-in-law.  Thank you for giving him the treatment he needs and for giving him new life, filled with your glory, in Jesus' Name.   Destroy the cells which are not healthy, replace them with new cells that are healthy and strong.   

Father, we bow our hearts and place our faith in you for you alone are the one true God and there is none other we place our trust in.   We love you, Father God and we thank you for all of whom you are in our lives.   Our times are in your hands and what wonderful hands they are.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


*Hebrews 4*   :Rose:

_1 Let us therefore fear, lest, a promise being left us of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it.

2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard it.

3 For we which have believed do enter into rest, as he said, As I have sworn in my wrath, if they shall enter into my rest: although the works were finished from the foundation of the world.

4 For he spake in a certain place of the seventh day on this wise, And God did rest the seventh day from all his works.

5 And in this place again, If they shall enter into my rest.

6 Seeing therefore it remaineth that some must enter therein, and they to whom it was first preached entered not in because of unbelief:

7 Again, he limiteth a certain day, saying in David, To day, after so long a time; as it is said, To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.

8 For if Jesus had given them rest, then would he not afterward have spoken of another day.

9 There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.

10 For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his.

11 Let us labour therefore to enter into that rest, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief.

12 For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

13 Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things are naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do.

14 Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession.

15 For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin.

16 Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need._

Licia......... Rest :Rose:


----------



## LiciaB

Shimmie thank you so much!


----------



## Leigh

Prayer request for hope, redemption, restoration. Thanks!


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Dearest LiciaB...
> 
> I had to take time away from your post and allow the Lord to give me a Word for you...specifically for you.
> 
> The first scripture that comes to mind is...
> 
> For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin.    Hebrews 4:15
> 
> The entire chapter of Hebrews chapter 4 speaks of God's rest; a rest that He died for us to labour to enter into.   Life has battles and you have personally drained yourself battling to hold 'life' together for not just your family and your marriage, but for others outside of it, as well as helping others with their finances.  Others, outside of your immediate home which has placed a drain upon you, hubby and your children.
> 
> You have an extended heart that bleeds for the needs of others and it has drained the 'life' of you, literally.     It hurts you to see others 'hurting', but now you are the one in pain and God is saying to you... "Take a rest."
> 
> This is where you will find and retrieve the healing for your Marriage and the blossom and the bloom of new love between you and your husband, who will always be, no matter what.
> 
> Take a moment and read Hebrews chapter 4, it's message is for you.  It even says, that you must labour into His rest and for you, in the beginning it will be 'labour' for you are so yielded to the needs of others that you give so little to you.   But you, dearest Licia you need your rest.  Rest to replenish, restore, revive and re-live for your heart, body and soul.
> 
> Rest, dearest Licia..  Rest.   Your Heavenly Father is whispering into your heart, to fall into His loving arms and just Rest.     And 'Rest' in His arms you will.
> 
> Rest, Precious Licia, Just rest... for you've given this 'life' and those in it, your best.   Now... God is calling you to rest, to believe and trust Him.
> 
> And while you are there, 'Ask what you will, and God's Will shall be 'Yes'.
> 
> Let's Pray
> 
> Father God, in the Name of Jesus,
> 
> Thank you for loving us so much that you have commanded that we come into your rest and there you will heal and provide for us and you will perfect all that concerns us.
> 
> Thank you that you have given us so much compassion that you have given us Jesus who is not 'untouched' by our feelings, our hurts, our pains.   You always make things better.
> 
> Father cover your precious daughter Licia and her husband with your endless rest and love.  In your arms, heal the broken areas of her heart, and allow her to see that your light and your love is upon her husband and their marriage.    Remove the distractions that have been hindering their communication, and blocking your flow of strong and endless love between them. keep their love and their marriage strong.    Lord, you know exactly what to do to bring healing into this family, your presence is always there.
> 
> Father God, thank you for healing her father-in-law.  Thank you for giving him the treatment he needs and for giving him new life, filled with your glory, in Jesus' Name.   Destroy the cells which are not healthy, replace them with new cells that are healthy and strong.
> 
> Father, we bow our hearts and place our faith in you for you alone are the one true God and there is none other we place our trust in.   We love you, Father God and we thank you for all of whom you are in our lives.   Our times are in your hands and what wonderful hands they are.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Hebrews 4   :Rose:
> 
> 1 Let us therefore fear, lest, a promise being left us of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it.
> 
> 2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard it.
> 
> 3 For we which have believed do enter into rest, as he said, As I have sworn in my wrath, if they shall enter into my rest: although the works were finished from the foundation of the world.
> 
> 4 For he spake in a certain place of the seventh day on this wise, And God did rest the seventh day from all his works.
> 
> 5 And in this place again, If they shall enter into my rest.
> 
> 6 Seeing therefore it remaineth that some must enter therein, and they to whom it was first preached entered not in because of unbelief:
> 
> 7 Again, he limiteth a certain day, saying in David, To day, after so long a time; as it is said, To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
> 
> 8 For if Jesus had given them rest, then would he not afterward have spoken of another day.
> 
> 9 There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.
> 
> 10 For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his.
> 
> 11 Let us labour therefore to enter into that rest, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief.
> 
> 12 For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.
> 
> 13 Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things are naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do.
> 
> 14 Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession.
> 
> 15 For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin.
> 
> 16 Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.
> 
> Licia......... Rest :Rose:



Thanks Shimmie! This is beautiful!


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> Thanks Shimmie! This is beautiful!



Leigh... 

So are you...   so are you.  

Now, Leigh...it's time for you, too, to Rest.   Allow God to give you His Best. 

And He will.


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Leigh...
> 
> So are you...   so are you.
> 
> Now, Leigh...it's time for you, too, to Rest.   Allow God to give you His Best.
> 
> And He will.



Thank you sooooo much!!! I trust you are well. I miss hearing your voice.


----------



## Shimmie

Happy and Safe 4th of July Everyone.   

Tonight's Prayer Line is Postponed until next Thursday night, July 11, 2013 at 9:00 p.m. 

As an FYI:  I have been responding to prayer requests in the threads and in my PM's.   

You are always in our prayers.

See you next Thursday!


----------



## BrandNew

Sisters, I'm having surgery tomorrow. Please pray with me that all goes well.


----------



## Shimmie

BrandNew said:


> Sisters, I'm having surgery tomorrow. Please pray with me that all goes well.



BrandNew.... Most definitely.

Father we bow our hearts and thank you for our sister who will literally awaken from her surgery, 'All Brand New'.   There will be no slips nor guesses by the doctors nor with the attendants and nurses on hand.   The medication shall be appropriate and there will be no negative reactions nor infections of any kind. 

We just give you praise that her need for surgery will not re occur, her healing shall be total and complete in Jesus' Name.   Thank you Father for giving her the rest and the pampering that she needs so that she can fully recover and enjoy her summer and all seasons to follow which shall be many.

Father, thank you for blessing our sister and for giving her sweet and total peace.   Her vitals will remain calm and normal, for she is embraced by you during this entire time, secure in your arms.   Thank you for the Angels which you have set on guard, their wings surround her completely for in you there is no place like love which you are filling her of.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  



Please keep us posted, Brand New.


----------



## BrandNew

Shimmie said:


> BrandNew.... Most definitely.
> 
> Father we bow our hearts and thank you for our sister who will literally awaken from her surgery, 'All Brand New'.   There will be no slips nor guesses by the doctors nor with the attendants and nurses on hand.   The medication shall be appropriate and there will be no negative reactions nor infections of any kind.
> 
> We just give you praise that her need for surgery will not re occur, her healing shall be total and complete in Jesus' Name.   Thank you Father for giving her the rest and the pampering that she needs so that she can fully recover and enjoy her summer and all seasons to follow which shall be many.
> 
> Father, thank you for blessing our sister and for giving her sweet and total peace.   Her vitals will remain calm and normal, for she is embraced by you during this entire time, secure in your arms.   Thank you for the Angels which you have set on guard, their wings surround her completely for in you there is no place like love which you are filling her of.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep up posted, Brand New.



 Thank you SOOOOOO much Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

BrandNew said:


> Thank you SOOOOOO much Shimmie



Hey, 'We're Sisters'... for real...  

Get some rest


----------



## Blackpearl1993

*Today's Prayer*
God, today, I want to make time to pray for all the people I see on a regular basis: my co-workers (say names), my family (say names), my friends (say names), my neighbors (say names), my church leaders (say names). You know every need they have. I pray that You would give encouragement to the discouraged, good health to the unhealthy, money for the financially needy, peace to the restless, guidance to the lost or searching, and that You would meet any special needs that each of these people may have right now. God, I pray for their spiritual as well as physical needs. Work through me as you see fit to accomplish your plan and meet these needs. Please give me wisdom and guidance to know your will and help me to realize where there is a need to which I can minister. I thank You God, for hearing this prayer and for your answers. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Is Perception Reality?*
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-06-2013
"The Israelites have rejected your covenant, broken down your altars, and put your prophets to death with the sword. I am the only one left, and now they are trying to kill me too" (1 Kings 19:14).

The CEO walked into his manufacturing plant only to observe an employee standing by idly not working. Angrily, he walked over to him, peeled off a $100 bill and gave it to him: "Here, go spend your time elsewhere!" The man looked at the CEO somewhat puzzled, but left with the $100. "How long has that man worked for us?" said the CEO to the employee standing nearby. "Well sir, that man does not work for us; he is only the delivery man."

Perception is not always reality. Elijah was in a crisis. Jezebel wanted to kill him. The nation was falling to Baal worship. From his vantage point - it was all over. He was the only prophet remaining in all the land who had not bent his knee to the idol of Baal. He wanted to die.

Then, the Lord sent His angel to correct Elijah's perception: "Yet I reserve seven thousand in Israel - all whose knees have not bowed down to Baal and all whose mouths have not kissed him" (1 Kings 19:18). There were seven thousand Elijah knew nothing about! Elijah's perception was not reality.

Whenever things are going poorly, there is a temptation to believe God is not working in the situation. We may even believe our life is over. Everything from our vantage point is dark. We see no future. However, even in these times, God's plan is being orchestrated behind the scenes. He is accomplishing His purposes. But we need a fresh perspective on our situation.

Do you need a reality check on your situation? Ask God to show you the truth. It may be very different than your perception.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me to stop hurting. I seek clarity and as much as I feel selfish asking,an earthly reward for loving people so hard and getting hurt. 

I have a promise in my heart that I want so desperately to pass. I am so tired of waiting.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me to stop hurting. I seek clarity and as much as I feel selfish asking,an earthly reward for loving people so hard and getting hurt.
> 
> I have a promise in my heart that I want so desperately to pass. I am so tired of waiting.



Heavenly Father, lift up Shiks. Step into her pain as only You can and give her comfort. Give her peace that passes all understanding. Remove anyone from her life that should not be there, remove all distractions that take her focus off of You. Father, we know that Your timing is not always our timing, but we know that You never break a promise. You are not man that You would lie. You always come right on time. Fulfill the desires of Shik's heart. Restore top her that which the enemy has tried to steal from her. Fill her God. Give her her very identity, and lavish Your love upon her so she has more love to give and can better receive the love that is given to her. Lord, touch the hearts of each one who has hurt our dear sister and heal them. Renew and refresh Shiks and draw her closer to You. Protect her, Lord, as only You can. Amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Praise Report:

A few weeks ago, on the prayer call you all prayed for my friends who are sisters. They were being attacked by the enemy via their brother after he gave them custody of his daughter. He falsely accused them of abusing the child so he could get her back. One of the sisters had been placed on administrative leave until the accusations could be investigated. I am so happy to announce that the accusations were proven as false and the woman will be returning to work tomorrow. The case has been closed and they retain custody of the little girl who is being taught to love and serve God.

God is so good!


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Praise Report:
> 
> A few weeks ago, on the prayer call you all prayed for my friends who are sisters. They were being attacked by the enemy via their brother after he gave them custody of his daughter. He falsely accused them of abusing the child so he could get her back. One of the sisters had been placed on administrative leave until the accusations could be investigated. I am so happy to announce that the accusations were proven as false and the woman will be returning to work tomorrow. The case has been closed and they retain custody of the little girl who is being taught to love and serve God.
> 
> God is so good!



Blackpearl1993... Praise God for this awesome testimony  :Rose:  And you are so right, God is so good!   ;amen:


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Heavenly Father, lift up Shiks. Step into her pain as only You can and give her comfort. Give her peace that passes all understanding. Remove anyone from her life that should not be there, remove all distractions that take her focus off of You. Father, we know that Your timing is not always our timing, but we know that You never break a promise. You are not man that You would lie. You always come right on time. Fulfill the desires of Shik's heart. Restore top her that which the enemy has tried to steal from her. Fill her God. Give her her very identity, and lavish Your love upon her so she has more love to give and can better receive the love that is given to her. Lord, touch the hearts of each one who has hurt our dear sister and heal them. Renew and refresh Shiks and draw her closer to You. Protect her, Lord, as only You can. Amen!



Blackpearl1993, I am in total agreement with your prayers and add mine prayers as well for Shiks.    God has not forsaken His promises for and to her.  

In Jesus' Name, the Peace of God prevails and expels all fears and discouragements... Shiks shall see her hearts desire fulfilled.  Amen.


----------



## HairAffair417

Hi All- This may be odd, but this is my first post on this site. I’ve been a silent member for YEARS. Who would have thought I wouldn’t be asking a hair question or commenting on celeb pics as my first post? I do lurk the Christian forum quite often and something lead me here today to ask for prayer.

My husband of just over two years has told me he doesn’t know if he wants to be married anymore. He’s no longer wearing his wedding ring or staying in our home. When he is there to get clothes or shower or see the kids there is a deafening silence. I text him, “I love you” and I get, “thanks”. This has been going on for about three weeks. Not to no fault of my own, as we have been constantly arguing for a while now and he has expressed he can no longer handle the relationship. I don’t want to get long winded, but I’ve changed everything he has problems with and he still doesn’t “know”. The pain is indescribable and I am concerned that it has started to make me question my faith. I do very much believe in God and I thank him every day for our blessings but why wouldn’t he want our marriage to work? I know it is for a purpose, but it is hard to know that and live day to day in pain. I just don’t know how many more tears I can cry or how many more days I can miss work because my thoughts are consumed with saving my marriage. Any scriptures of comfort or advice is welcomed as I’m being pushed to my limit and just ready to walk away from all this pain myself, it’s not easy being married to a man who doesn’t know if they no longer want to be married to you.


----------



## Shimmie

HairAffair417 said:


> Hi All- This may be odd, but this is my first post on this site. I’ve been a silent member for YEARS. Who would have thought I wouldn’t be asking a hair question or commenting on celeb pics as my first post? I do lurk the Christian forum quite often and something lead me here today to ask for prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband of just over two years has told me he doesn’t know if he wants to be married anymore. He’s no longer wearing his wedding ring or staying in our home. When he is there to get clothes or shower or see the kids there is a deafening silence. I text him, “I love you” and I get, “thanks”. This has been going on for about three weeks. Not to no fault of my own, as we have been constantly arguing for a while now and he has expressed he can no longer handle the relationship. I don’t want to get long winded, but I’ve changed everything he has problems with and he still doesn’t “know”.
> 
> The pain is indescribable and I am concerned that it has started to make me question my faith. I do very much believe in God and I thank him every day for our blessings but why wouldn’t he want our marriage to work? I know it is for a purpose, but it is hard to know that and live day to day in pain. I just don’t know how many more tears I can cry or how many more days I can miss work because my thoughts are consumed with saving my marriage.
> 
> Any scriptures of comfort or advice is welcomed as I’m being pushed to my limit and just ready to walk away from all this pain myself, it’s not easy being married to a man who doesn’t know if they no longer want to be married to you.



HairAffair417 ...

 

You are free to let go of the pain, totally free.   Sometimes we hold the pain as if we 'owe it something'.   In other words, as long as we endure the pain, we can get our prayers answered or that someone will believe that the injustice which was done to us is validated.  

You are free to let go of the pain.  You are free to enjoy the beautiful days ahead in your life.  You are free to fix yourself up and look beautiful and radiant and not have a care in this world for after all, Jesus bore all of our cares and nailed them to the Cross.

So what is my point here?  Where am I going with this?  

Home boy, thinks he has you wrapped around his thumb.   Ummmm, no he doesn't.      Let him keep playing his little random games BUT YOU Dear Sister are free from the pain.   Let him feel it for a change.  After all, he  a' man, ain't he?   

You DO NOT HAVE TO SUFFER from his heartless treatment upon your heart.  You have more than proven your love and devotion and now it is time for you to be free from the pain.   

Stop wasting the tears when you need to preserve the rest of the years that God has given to you to enjoy this life.   If he wants to play games, let him... let him knock his self out doing so, but YOU will no longer be a victim of his folly.   You are a child of God and God has not placed you in any position to be mistreated.

Baby, he's playing games.  What you do is to forgive him.  Ask God to release you from all pain, all unforgiveness, all anger and all fear from your heart.   And to replace ALL of it with the Joy of the Lord.

Get rid of the pain.   I'm not saying to get rid of your husband, I'm just saying get rid of the pain.   For this is where your husband will begin to wake up when he realizes that you are no longer reacting to his foolishness.   

Stay in prayer, stay in faith, but do not stay in pain.   You have the option and the choice to do so.    And you have God's permission full and free. 

And yes, this is indeed a prayer.  

Scripture:

_ So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed._ John 8:36



In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Jphillips

I am experiencing a very difficult season right now. I am going through a divorce, my job is stressing me and I feel so alone. Please pray for God to give me strength and peace and for me to stay focused in Him. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HairAffair417

Shimmie said:


> @HairAffair417 ...
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to let go of the pain, totally free. Sometimes we hold the pain as if we 'owe it something'. In other words, as long as we endure the pain, we can get our prayers answered or that someone will believe that the injustice which was done to us is validated.
> 
> You are free to let go of the pain. You are free to enjoy the beautiful days ahead in your life. You are free to fix yourself up and look beautiful and radiant and not have a care in this world for after all, Jesus bore all of our cares and nailed them to the Cross.
> 
> So what is my point here? Where am I going with this?
> 
> Home boy, thinks he has you wrapped around his thumb. Ummmm, no he doesn't.  Let him keep playing his little random games BUT YOU Dear Sister are free from the pain. Let him feel it for a change. After all, he a' man, ain't he?
> 
> You DO NOT HAVE TO SUFFER from his heartless treatment upon your heart. You have more than proven your love and devotion and now it is time for you to be free from the pain.
> 
> Stop wasting the tears when you need to preserve the rest of the years that God has given to you to enjoy this life. If he wants to play games, let him... let him knock his self out doing so, but YOU will no longer be a victim of his folly. You are a child of God and God has not placed you in any position to be mistreated.
> 
> Baby, he's playing games. What you do is to forgive him. Ask God to release you from all pain, all unforgiveness, all anger and all fear from your heart. And to replace ALL of it with the Joy of the Lord.
> 
> Get rid of the pain. I'm not saying to get rid of your husband, I'm just saying get rid of the pain. For this is where your husband will begin to wake up when he realizes that you are no longer reacting to his foolishness.
> 
> Stay in prayer, stay in faith, but do not stay in pain. You have the option and the choice to do so. And you have God's permission full and free.
> 
> And yes, this is indeed a prayer.
> 
> Scripture:
> 
> _So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed._ John 8:36
> 
> 
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.


 
Thank you so much.  I read this post three or four times and just teared up (again, lol) and you are right I can't live with this pain and enjoy my life.  I do pray he comes around as we have two young children, but if he doesn't I can't live like this much longer.  I guess I will know my breaking point when/if I get there.

And what you said about holding onto the pain so my prayers get answered and validating the injustice was on point. Wow.


----------



## Shimmie

HairAffair417 said:


> Thank you so much.  I read this post three or four times and just teared up (again, lol) and you are right I can't live with this pain and enjoy my life.  I do pray he comes around as we have two young children, but if he doesn't I can't live like this much longer.  I guess I will know my breaking point when/if I get there.
> 
> And what you said about holding onto the pain so my prayers get answered and validating the injustice was on point. Wow.



HairAffair417...

Now I'm in tears.   I'm so happy that you 'understood' what was shared.  Take it from one who has 'been there'.   If I knew back then what I know now.   So much of my life was wasted trying to prove something that did not need proving.     If my tear, and my 'hurt' broken heart, hasn't changed the situation or the person's heart or his behaviour or attitude or treatment towards me what more do I owe him?    

Not a thing!   As long as I'm mourning over his mess, he's the one whose gaining satisfaction, not me.   

It wasn't until I stopped trying to prove to him how 'good enough' I was; how much I loved him, that he began to remember that he loved me and our children and didn't want to lose us.     

Just call me 'Paula Dean cause my thoughts were, 'N' "Word ... Please    

Anyhoo.... It's time for 'YOU'.   Give this man to God and let God take care of him, while you  allow God to take care of you.    Don't waste another heartache on him, not one.    Be  happy and stop trying to prove that you are a good woman.   YOU ARE A Good Woman -- A Good Wife and a Good Mother and even more, A Good Woman of God and nothing and no one can take that away from you.

Peel that pain away from your heart like a banana peel; throw it behind you and let him be the one to slip on it.   

Ain't nobody got time for this mess...


----------



## Shimmie

Jphillips said:


> I am experiencing a very difficult season right now. I am going through a divorce, my job is stressing me and I feel so alone. Please pray for God to give me strength and peace and for me to stay focused in Him. Thanks in advance!



  Praying for you Jphillips


----------



## mrselle

I would like prayer for my emotions.  I've noticed that my emotions are literally all over the place.  I can go two weeks and be happy and content with my life.  The next two weeks I question my existence.  I become sad and depressed.  I don't want to talk to anyone and I feel like my best days are behind me.  I feel like I have nothing to look forward to in life.  Deep in my heart I know that if I let these emotions take over then I will be missing out on some beautiful times with my family.  I feel ugly, I feel like my husband no longer desires me because I feel ugly.  I look in the mirror and all I see is my shortcomings.  It doesn't help that just a few days ago my mother-in-law commented on everything I'm insecure about.  I feel guilty for thinking that I need a break and time to myself.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I would like prayer for my emotions.  I've noticed that my emotions are literally all over the place.  I can go two weeks and be happy and content with my life.  The next two weeks I question my existence.  I become sad and depressed.  I don't want to talk to anyone and I feel like my best days are behind me.  I feel like I have nothing to look forward to in life.
> 
> Deep in my heart I know that if I let these emotions take over then I will be missing out on some beautiful times with my family.  I feel ugly, I feel like my husband no longer desires me because I feel ugly.  I look in the mirror and all I see is my shortcomings.
> 
> It doesn't help that just a few days ago my mother-in-law commented on everything I'm insecure about.  I feel guilty for thinking that I need a break and time to myself.



mrselle ....

The best thing about feelings is that they are not tatoos... They are not permanent inked impressions upon our hearts.  Yet the Blood stains of Jesus shall forever be upon us.  

Elle, I had to pause and step back for a moment before continuing to write this message.  

It's okay to 'walk away' and to leave these feelings behind.  It's okay to walk away from the thorn which has been in your flesh ever since you began your new life with Hubby.    

Walk away, God won't hold it against you and neither can anyone else.  Walk away and enjoy each day knowing that your peace which Jesus paid full price for and WITH RECEIPTS, cannot be taken away.........from you.

Let 'them' get their own peace and stop grabbing from yours.   It's a jealous spirit that does not like you having joy.   Yet, they cannot take it away.  

Loving you in prayer


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> mrselle ....
> 
> The best thing about feelings is that they are not tatoos... They are not permanent inked impressions upon our hearts.  Yet the Blood stains of Jesus shall forever be upon us.
> 
> Elle, I had to pause and step back for a moment before continuing to write this message.
> 
> It's okay to 'walk away' and to leave these feelings behind.  It's okay to walk away from the thorn which has been in your flesh ever since you began your new life with Hubby.
> 
> Walk away, God won't hold it against you and neither can anyone else.  Walk away and enjoy each day knowing that your peace which Jesus paid full price for and WITH RECEIPTS, cannot be taken away.........from you.
> 
> Let 'them' get their own peace and stop grabbing from yours.   It's a jealous spirit that does not like you having joy.   Yet, they cannot take it away.
> 
> Loving you in prayer



Thank you for this Shimmie.  I've wanted to "walk away", but thought that would mean I was giving up.  I've noticed that many of the other in-laws don't come around much.  I do it because family is important to my husband.  I do it because I want my children to know both sides of their family.  I don't want them to wake up as an adult and feel like they've been robbed.  My husband feels like he was robbed of getting to know his dad's side of the family.  He would never verbalize that, but I know that is how he feels.  She threatened to not attend our wedding if "they" were there, so they never received invitations to our wedding.  But, I think I see what you're saying.  Praying for guidance.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Thank you for this Shimmie.  I've wanted to "walk away", but thought that would mean I was giving up.  I've noticed that many of the other in-laws don't come around much.  I do it because family is important to my husband.  I do it because I want my children to know both sides of their family.  I don't want them to wake up as an adult and feel like they've been robbed.  My husband feels like he was robbed of getting to know his dad's side of the family.  He would never verbalize that, but I know that is how he feels.  She threatened to not attend our wedding if "they" were there, so they never received invitations to our wedding.  But, I think I see what you're saying.  Praying for guidance.



You haven't failed your husband or your children.  Your FIRST and only priority is  to be a HAPPY joyful wife and mother.   You cannot please who does not want to be pleased to his other family members.    

Jesus said, if you go into a 'place' and you are not accepted, to turn around, shake the dust off your feet and move on... 

Do not waste life gaining wrinkles from frowns and painful outside relations.   Let them keep their own pain, don't pour it out on you.   

The Holy Spirit will lead you and strengthen you.   Your HOME is first.  So are you.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

This is for someone on this forum. I'm not sure who it pertains to, but I felt compelled to post:

Strongholds Over Industries
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-10-2013
"Then the LORD said to Joshua, 'Today I have rolled away the reproach of Egypt from you'" (Josh 5:9).

A longtime TGIF subscriber, Bill called and asked for my help. I met him in Lake Tahoe and, over a three-hour lunch, he confided to me some of his struggles in his industry. He said that he'd often been lied to and exploited by others in his business. The Holy Spirit prompted me to say, "That's because the ruling spirit in this industry is mammon and deceit. I believe that God has called you to play a part in cleaning up your industry."

"But how?" he said. "I've got a federal lawsuit on my back. I'm being driven out of business."

"Bill," I said, "God has put you in a season of preparation in order to remove the 'Egypt' from your working life in order to bring His Kingdom into your industry."

God desires to bring His Kingdom into every sphere of life. When Jesus wanted to bring His Kingdom into the corrupt tax system in Jerusalem, the first thing He did was recruit Matthew, the tax collector. He began investing in his life.

The same was true of Zacheus. "Jesus entered Jericho and was passing through. When Jesus reached the tree, he looked up and said to him, "Zacchaeus, come down immediately. I must stay at your house today." So he came down at once and welcomed him gladly. All the people saw this and began to mutter, "He has gone to be the guest of a 'sinner.'" But Zacchaeus stood up and said to the Lord, "Look, Lord! Here and now I give half of my possessions to the poor, and if I have cheated anybody out of anything, I will pay back four times the amount" (Luke 19: 2, 6-8). Jesus' presence brought conviction to anyone who was operating in an ungodly manner.

Do you need the presence of Jesus in your industry? Invite Him in today.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This is for someone on this forum. I'm not sure who it pertains to, but I felt compelled to post:
> 
> Strongholds Over Industries
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
> 07-10-2013
> "Then the LORD said to Joshua, 'Today I have rolled away the reproach of Egypt from you'" (Josh 5:9).
> 
> A longtime TGIF subscriber, Bill called and asked for my help. I met him in Lake Tahoe and, over a three-hour lunch, he confided to me some of his struggles in his industry. He said that he'd often been lied to and exploited by others in his business. The Holy Spirit prompted me to say, "That's because the ruling spirit in this industry is mammon and deceit. I believe that God has called you to play a part in cleaning up your industry."
> 
> "But how?" he said. "I've got a federal lawsuit on my back. I'm being driven out of business."
> 
> "Bill," I said, "God has put you in a season of preparation in order to remove the 'Egypt' from your working life in order to bring His Kingdom into your industry."
> 
> God desires to bring His Kingdom into every sphere of life. When Jesus wanted to bring His Kingdom into the corrupt tax system in Jerusalem, the first thing He did was recruit Matthew, the tax collector. He began investing in his life.
> 
> The same was true of Zacheus. "Jesus entered Jericho and was passing through. When Jesus reached the tree, he looked up and said to him, "Zacchaeus, come down immediately. I must stay at your house today." So he came down at once and welcomed him gladly. All the people saw this and began to mutter, "He has gone to be the guest of a 'sinner.'" But Zacchaeus stood up and said to the Lord, "Look, Lord! Here and now I give half of my possessions to the poor, and if I have cheated anybody out of anything, I will pay back four times the amount" (Luke 19: 2, 6-8). Jesus' presence brought conviction to anyone who was operating in an ungodly manner.
> 
> Do you need the presence of Jesus in your industry? Invite Him in today.



Blackpearl1993... I read this at my desk earlier this afternoon.   The entire atmosphere of the office changed ...  from hectic to 'agreeable'.     Yes   'Agreeable'.       

The past few months have been 'beyond busy' at work and this word was indeed for me.   I was reminded of who is with me each day, even when I felt like climbing onto a tree, just to get away.    Yes, it was just that 'disagreeable' in the atmosphere at work.    

Thank you for sharing this and I know that it will be a blessing and a deliverance for others, in Jesus' Name.     and 


BlackPearl... This, right here, This Word from God's heart through yours to mine... this is what changed the atmosphere, immediately:   

_
"Then the LORD said to Joshua, 'Today I have rolled away the reproach of Egypt from you'"_ ----(Josh 5:9).

Today, I have rolled away the reproach of Egypt from you!   And God did just that!  He rolled the disagreeable atmosphere away from me this very day.   

The Holy Spirit is flowing and there is no stopping to Him...in our lives.  :Rose:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Prayer Warriors,

Please keep these persons in prayer @goddessmaker, @loolalooh, @TraciChanel, @Health&hair28, @Sharpened, @Elnahna, @Marriage material, @ZebraPrintLover, @pebbles, @MSee, @Nice & Wavy and anyone else that you can think of, I'm sure I missed several persons (pray for my memory too). 

They have not been posting for a while some are on break and others we just don't know. Lets pray for them however the Spirit leads.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Who Should Be In Charge?
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-12-2013
"When the righteous are in authority, the people rejoice; But when a wicked man rules, the people groan" (Prov 29:2, NKJV).

We hear a lot these days about being "politically correct." It seems we must be sensitive to every group, no matter how that group might negatively impact our lives or violate ethical or moral laws. When God created the earth, he did not care what people thought of his policies. His policy was THE way!

But his primary motive was not to control but to bless mankind, His creation. His nature was only good. In Jeremiah 9:24 we find God's nature described: "I am the LORD, who exercises kindness, justice and righteousness on earth, for in these I delight," declares the LORD.

He laid down rules in the Garden of Eden for Adam and Eve to follow. As long as they followed the rules, they would reign over every living creature. They were representing the Creator in all aspects. God's government was being expressed through his creation in humans, nature and animals. He was and is the ultimate righteous ruler.

God's desire was to extend this mandate across the earth through Godly leaders who could represent and legislate his Kingdom in all spheres of life. This is why He said in Deuteronomy 28:13,14: "The LORD will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the LORD your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom."

God desires to raise up Godly leaders who can represent His interest on the earth. He has called you and me to be one of His representatives.


----------



## Elnahna

@ Iwanthealthyhair67, thank you so much for thinking about me. I have started a new job so, I'm not on LHCF often.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Prayer Warriors,
> 
> Please keep these persons in prayer @goddessmaker, @loolalooh, @TraciChanel, @Health&hair28, @Sharpened, @Elnahna, @Marriage material, @ZebraPrintLover, @pebbles, @MSee, @Nice & Wavy and anyone else that you can think of, I'm sure I missed several persons (pray for my memory too).
> 
> They have not been posting for a while some are on break and others we just don't know. Lets pray for them however the Spirit leads.



Thank you for posting this Iwanthealthyhair67.   You are truly a loving Woman of God and beyond a blessing to everyone you come into contact. 

Praying for you as well.


----------



## sweetvi

Just pray for The Martin family please... they have not only lost their son but also lost Justice. I pray against any riots because that is what people want and we shouldn't give in to what people expect. Pray for their healing and strength to continue...

Im really sad..so sad


----------



## HWAY

Do you mean the Martin family?


----------



## sweetvi

HWAY

thanks I corrected it


----------



## loolalooh

....................


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Thank you, Iwanthealthyhair67.  Thank you, ladies.
> 
> Depression comes and goes, but I am thankful that somehow, someway (God) provides for me.
> 
> Love you all.
> 
> @ nicola_k (I can't remember her full screenname, but you ladies know her) has been on my mind too.  Please add her to the list.



   Happy to hear from you.   

Still in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## MSee

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Prayer Warriors,
> 
> Please keep these persons in prayer @goddessmaker, @loolalooh, @TraciChanel, @Health&hair28, @Sharpened, @Elnahna, @Marriage material, @ZebraPrintLover, @pebbles, @MSee, @Nice & Wavy and anyone else that you can think of, I'm sure I missed several persons (pray for my memory too).
> 
> They have not been posting for a while some are on break and others we just don't know. Lets pray for them however the Spirit leads.



My dear sister Iwanthealthyhair67 thank you so much for remembering me and for requesting prayer. 

When I saw the post in my mail box I opened assuming I would whisper a prayer for someone else and move on. I had to stop by and say thanks. 

I must say life has been a series of twists and turns since the Daniel fast earlier this year. I finally got the courage to walk away fully from a Church assembly, whose leaders seem to be in a continuous 'spiritual warefare' mode against me. God doesn't make mistakes in timing though, for after years of them trying to destroy my marriage, God opened my husband's eyes to see the truth (manipulative tactics, subliminal massages from the pulpit, treating me with obvious disrespect while trying to rope him in, even using hand signs that are known to be occult or associated with such, telling blatant lies about me) and when I finally told him it's alright that he goes there on his own, but I'm never returning, he chose to walk away too. 

Few weeks after that decision, I found out I was pregnant and the first few months was a challenge. I can go on and on but I can summarize it by saying, GOD IS. He is everything His word says He is and the Holy Spirit is real, living and active in those who would humble themselves and listen. Things I shouldn't have known that were meant to destroy me and my family, God revealed and even when I simply didn't want to believe people can be so evil, He sent evidence of what His Spirit was revealing. 

Thanks again and know that although I may not be in the forum, I'm praying for you ladies and i certainly appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Iammoney

My heart is heavy as I type this. I've placed my prayers here before in regards to my patient Elijah.
His mom is seriously considering giving him up to the state because she said he's to much for her.  She hates her life because her upbringing her terrible relationship with her mother and her sisters, her job, no husband, no social life no support basically. 
When she sent me the text this morning I could not stop crying I love this child like my own. God placed him in my life to give me unconditional love joy and peace.  I could be having the worst day of my life but when I'm with him. It seems as though they don't exist. I couldn't imagine my life without him.
I used to work in a nursing home and I know how children like him are treated. He doesn't deserve that. He only cares about your love and attention and his food in that order. Lol. 
Please pray for him and his mom. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## MSee

HairAffair417 said:


> Hi All- This may be odd, but this is my first post on this site. I’ve been a silent member for YEARS. Who would have thought I wouldn’t be asking a hair question or commenting on celeb pics as my first post? I do lurk the Christian forum quite often and something lead me here today to ask for prayer.
> 
> My husband of just over two years has told me he doesn’t know if he wants to be married anymore. He’s no longer wearing his wedding ring or staying in our home. When he is there to get clothes or shower or see the kids there is a deafening silence. I text him, “I love you” and I get, “thanks”. This has been going on for about three weeks. Not to no fault of my own, as we have been constantly arguing for a while now and he has expressed he can no longer handle the relationship. I don’t want to get long winded, but I’ve changed everything he has problems with and he still doesn’t “know”. The pain is indescribable and I am concerned that it has started to make me question my faith. I do very much believe in God and I thank him every day for our blessings but why wouldn’t he want our marriage to work? I know it is for a purpose, but it is hard to know that and live day to day in pain. I just don’t know how many more tears I can cry or how many more days I can miss work because my thoughts are consumed with saving my marriage. Any scriptures of comfort or advice is welcomed as I’m being pushed to my limit and just ready to walk away from all this pain myself, it’s not easy being married to a man who doesn’t know if they no longer want to be married to you.



I feel your pain and there is so much I would like to say but I think  Shimmie has already expressed similar to what I would say. I've been  where you are, not exactly but close, but for me it was just before my  10th anniversary. After years of trying to check myself, forgiving and  asking for forgiveness even when I wasn't wrong, seeking material to be  be a better wife, I came to a new realization. God has always been there  for me and only He can change a heart and I suddenly didn't believe He  wanted me to be acting like a slave to man's emotion. Long story short, I  sought God fervently for His will and felt like I would have to let go  and trust Him for better or in worst.

My situation wasn't looking  bright. I would have had to start over from nothing, but I knew it was  time to lay down the emotions except when I'm before God, forgive and  pray sincerely for my husband, but seek no reconciliation till he (my  husband) truly came clean about his attitude and whatever else. It  turned out that there was an affair going on and his tactic to justify  it was making me out to be a horrid wife and if you read my previous  post to this one you probably would realize he was being backed by  leaders of a Church bent on destroying me and being treated like a  saint, even by my own mother while I suffered, trying everything I know  to save my marriage and my sanity. I wanted to share 1 Corinthians 7:  14, 15




14 For  the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving  wife is sanctified by the husband: else were your children unclean; but  now are they holy.
15 But  if the unbelieving depart, let him depart. A brother or a sister is not  under bondage in such cases: but God hath called us to *peace.*


This  passage helped me a lot. If my husband believed God he will fight for  his marriage if he chose not to believe, he was free to leave, and God  will give me peace. It so happens that my sudden calm, no longer  desperate, confidence and logical thinking was a wake up call to my  husband. When everything finally came out and the dust cleared after he  repented in true brokenness he admitted that one thing I said hit him  hard. It had happened on one of the nights when he was trying to rouse  an emotional argument, while talking of divorce and I calmly mentioned  that he was free to go and further more I'm pretty sure that God can  give me a better husband that will be glad to nibble on me like I cooky  each night. I don't even know why I said that, all I know I had spent  the day turning things over to God and believing no matter how the  tables turn, in Him I win. God put in my mouth what that man needed to  hear, and gave me the backbone to let him see I knew my worth as a woman  and his foolish tactics could no longer rouse me. 



After  years of God working on me, He did quite a work on my husband within a  few weeks. My marriage was spared, but healing took some time. If it  wasn't spared, I'm confident God would have healed and helped me just  the same. What I can tell you, is that if you keep seeking God and  making the effort to turn over even your emotions to Him, (I admit it's  easier said than done, but it can be done), then He will take you  through this and no matter the out come of your marriage, with God on  your side you and the children will overcome and thrive. Let Him be your  instructor in this. God knows both you and your husband intimately and  knows exactly what you need to know right now.



Heavenly  Father, I know and believe that you are fully aware of every event of  our lives. It is written that marriage is honorable, and that who you  join together let no man put asunder, but Lord you know human  limitations and you know how the enemy likes to come in a destroy what  you make good. Father have mercy on my sister HairAffair417, give her  wisdom and clear direction how to deal with her marriage situation.  Father fill her with your peace, be her solace in times of emotional  turmoil, let her know you are there to hold her and comfort her and  instruct her in the way to go and the very words to say. 



Have  mercy on the children Lord. My heart cries out for them for I have sat  where they sat, but I know you can teach them truth in the middle of  confusion. Be their guard. 



And  Lord I put her husband before you, I know there is nothing too hard for  you to do and no pit so deep that you cannot pull a soul out. Have  mercy on him Lord and whatever it takes, turn his heart to fear You.  Open his eyes to the truth about himself before you the living and true  God. Lord knowing that you gave the gift of marriage I entreat you to  save their marriage, please Father. But deeper still, Lord whatever Your  will, I pray you heal each wounded heart, lift up the fallen soul and  do not let the devil have his way in any of the lives affected. Thank  You for your mercy and for stepping in even now. In Jesus name, amen.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> My heart is heavy as I type this. I've placed my prayers here before in regards to my patient Elijah.
> His mom is seriously considering giving him up to the state because she said he's to much for her.  She hates her life because her upbringing her terrible relationship with her mother and her sisters, her job, no husband, no social life no support basically.
> When she sent me the text this morning I could not stop crying I love this child like my own. God placed him in my life to give me unconditional love joy and peace.  I could be having the worst day of my life but when I'm with him. It seems as though they don't exist. I couldn't imagine my life without him.
> I used to work in a nursing home and I know how children like him are treated. He doesn't deserve that. He only cares about your love and attention and his food in that order. Lol.
> Please pray for him and his mom.
> 
> Thank you in advance



I can't help but 'feel' your tears and breaking heart for this dear life and soul, Elijah.  

Father, we just give you the glory for protecting the heart and love and life of this dear one, keeping him happy, safe and strong and all to your glory.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

blqlady said:


> My heart is heavy as I type this. I've placed my prayers here before in regards to my patient Elijah.
> His mom is seriously considering giving him up to the state because she said he's to much for her.  She hates her life because her upbringing her terrible relationship with her mother and her sisters, her job, no husband, no social life no support basically.
> When she sent me the text this morning I could not stop crying I love this child like my own. God placed him in my life to give me unconditional love joy and peace.  I could be having the worst day of my life but when I'm with him. It seems as though they don't exist. I couldn't imagine my life without him.
> I used to work in a nursing home and I know how children like him are treated. He doesn't deserve that. He only cares about your love and attention and his food in that order. Lol.
> Please pray for him and his mom.
> 
> Thank you in advance



This made me want to dry and I don't even know this family. 

Father God, step into this situation right now. Father God, remove the scales from the eyes of Elijah's parents. Bless them with the same desire and affection for children that You have. Bless them to view their child as the blessing that he is; bless them to view Elijah as You do. Lift up this family, Lord. Give them rest when needed, provide the resources, dear Lord. Refresh Elijah's mother. Show her the truth about her situation and give her a new perspective. Give her her identity, lavish Your love upon her and her family. Fulfill every need they have: emotionally, financially, spiritually, physically. Let this family lack nothing. Pour out a blessing from heaven and bless this family to refrain from  taking on the world's view of children. Instead, bless them to have a biblical perspective on the value of children. Let there be no anger or frustration taken out on this precious child. Wrap him in Your arms, Lord. Protect him and bless him to be loved unconditionally. Amen!

blqlady...I didn't intend to say this to you when I answered your post, but would you be able to be Elijah's guardian (even if it were only temporary)??


----------



## Shimmie

MSee said:


> I feel your pain and there is so much I would like to say but I think  Shimmie has already expressed similar to what I would say. I've been  where you are, not exactly but close, but for me it was just before my  10th anniversary. After years of trying to check myself, forgiving and  asking for forgiveness even when I wasn't wrong, seeking material to be  be a better wife, I came to a new realization. God has always been there  for me and only He can change a heart and I suddenly didn't believe He  wanted me to be acting like a slave to man's emotion. Long story short, I  sought God fervently for His will and felt like I would have to let go  and trust Him for better or in worst.
> 
> My situation wasn't looking  bright. I would have had to start over from nothing, but I knew it was  time to lay down the emotions except when I'm before God, forgive and  pray sincerely for my husband, but seek no reconciliation till he (my  husband) truly came clean about his attitude and whatever else. It  turned out that there was an affair going on and his tactic to justify  it was making me out to be a horrid wife and if you read my previous  post to this one you probably would realize he was being backed by  leaders of a Church bent on destroying me and being treated like a  saint, even by my own mother while I suffered, trying everything I know  to save my marriage and my sanity. I wanted to share 1 Corinthians 7:  14, 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 For  the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving  wife is sanctified by the husband: else were your children unclean; but  now are they holy.
> 15 But  if the unbelieving depart, let him depart. A brother or a sister is not  under bondage in such cases: but God hath called us to *peace.*
> 
> 
> This  passage helped me a lot. If my husband believed God he will fight for  his marriage if he chose not to believe, he was free to leave, and God  will give me peace. It so happens that my sudden calm, no longer  desperate, confidence and logical thinking was a wake up call to my  husband. When everything finally came out and the dust cleared after he  repented in true brokenness he admitted that one thing I said hit him  hard. It had happened on one of the nights when he was trying to rouse  an emotional argument, while talking of divorce and I calmly mentioned  that he was free to go and further more I'm pretty sure that God can  give me a better husband that will be glad to nibble on me like I cooky  each night. I don't even know why I said that, all I know I had spent  the day turning things over to God and believing no matter how the  tables turn, in Him I win. God put in my mouth what that man needed to  hear, and gave me the backbone to let him see I knew my worth as a woman  and his foolish tactics could no longer rouse me.
> 
> 
> 
> After  years of God working on me, He did quite a work on my husband within a  few weeks. My marriage was spared, but healing took some time. If it  wasn't spared, I'm confident God would have healed and helped me just  the same. What I can tell you, is that if you keep seeking God and  making the effort to turn over even your emotions to Him, (I admit it's  easier said than done, but it can be done), then He will take you  through this and no matter the out come of your marriage, with God on  your side you and the children will overcome and thrive. Let Him be your  instructor in this. God knows both you and your husband intimately and  knows exactly what you need to know right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly  Father, I know and believe that you are fully aware of every event of  our lives. It is written that marriage is honorable, and that who you  join together let no man put asunder, but Lord you know human  limitations and you know how the enemy likes to come in a destroy what  you make good. Father have mercy on my sister HairAffair417, give her  wisdom and clear direction how to deal with her marriage situation.  Father fill her with your peace, be her solace in times of emotional  turmoil, let her know you are there to hold her and comfort her and  instruct her in the way to go and the very words to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Have  mercy on the children Lord. My heart cries out for them for I have sat  where they sat, but I know you can teach them truth in the middle of  confusion. Be their guard.
> 
> 
> 
> And  Lord I put her husband before you, I know there is nothing too hard for  you to do and no pit so deep that you cannot pull a soul out. Have  mercy on him Lord and whatever it takes, turn his heart to fear You.  Open his eyes to the truth about himself before you the living and true  God. Lord knowing that you gave the gift of marriage I entreat you to  save their marriage, please Father. But deeper still, Lord whatever Your  will, I pray you heal each wounded heart, lift up the fallen soul and  do not let the devil have his way in any of the lives affected. Thank  You for your mercy and for stepping in even now. In Jesus name, amen.



MSee...   

Thank you for sharing this... Thank you so much.  There is nothing like God's Peace in the midst of a storm.  

The very same happened to me in my first marriage.  And it was the very moment when I chose not to care, that I was 'free'.   Free from the pain and humiliation and the bondage of it.   I was free and that's when I gained my former husband's respect.    It was 'over' by then.  I was done.  I wasn't going back and I have no regrets.   

However, I am not advising this to our precious sister nor to anyone.  Staying or leaving is a personal decision between the one involved and with God.    To any and everyone who has this problem... Always, 'Go With God and in God's Peace'.    You will keep your sanity and your life.  

One of my favorite personal scriptures:

_"In your patience, possess ye your souls" _ (Luke 21:19)

Take back your soul for the one who is hurting you is not taking care of it for you.   In your patience, trusting God, possess your soul.   Only you can give your soul, it's very best.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This made me want to dry and I don't even know this family.
> 
> Father God, step into this situation right now. Father God, remove the scales from the eyes of Elijah's parents. Bless them with the same desire and affection for children that You have. Bless them to view their child as the blessing that he is; bless them to view Elijah as You do. Lift up this family, Lord. Give them rest when needed, provide the resources, dear Lord. Refresh Elijah's mother. Show her the truth about her situation and give her a new perspective. Give her her identity, lavish Your love upon her and her family. Fulfill every need they have: emotionally, financially, spiritually, physically. Let this family lack nothing. Pour out a blessing from heaven and bless this family to refrain from  taking on the world's view of children. Instead, bless them to have a biblical perspective on the value of children. Let there be no anger or frustration taken out on this precious child. Wrap him in Your arms, Lord. Protect him and bless him to be loved unconditionally. Amen!
> 
> blqlady...I didn't intend to say this to you when I answered your post, but would you be able to be Elijah's guardian (even if it were only temporary)??



I love this prayer... 

Thank you Blackpearl1993


----------



## Iammoney

Thank you ladies. I really appreciate it.


----------



## HairAffair417

MSee said:


> I feel your pain and there is so much I would like to say but I think @Shimmie has already expressed similar to what I would say. I've been where you are, not exactly but close, but for me it was just before my 10th anniversary. After years of trying to check myself, forgiving and asking for forgiveness even when I wasn't wrong, seeking material to be be a better wife, I came to a new realization. God has always been there for me and only He can change a heart and I suddenly didn't believe He wanted me to be acting like a slave to man's emotion. Long story short, I sought God fervently for His will and felt like I would have to let go and trust Him for better or in worst.
> 
> My situation wasn't looking bright. I would have had to start over from nothing, but I knew it was time to lay down the emotions except when I'm before God, forgive and pray sincerely for my husband, but seek no reconciliation till he (my husband) truly came clean about his attitude and whatever else. It turned out that there was an affair going on and his tactic to justify it was making me out to be a horrid wife and if you read my previous post to this one you probably would realize he was being backed by leaders of a Church bent on destroying me and being treated like a saint, even by my own mother while I suffered, trying everything I know to save my marriage and my sanity. I wanted to share 1 Corinthians 7: 14, 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband: else were your children unclean; but now are they holy.
> 15 But if the unbelieving depart, let him depart. A brother or a sister is not under bondage in such cases: but God hath called us to *peace.*
> 
> 
> This passage helped me a lot. If my husband believed God he will fight for his marriage if he chose not to believe, he was free to leave, and God will give me peace. It so happens that my sudden calm, no longer desperate, confidence and logical thinking was a wake up call to my husband. When everything finally came out and the dust cleared after he repented in true brokenness he admitted that one thing I said hit him hard. It had happened on one of the nights when he was trying to rouse an emotional argument, while talking of divorce and I calmly mentioned that he was free to go and further more I'm pretty sure that God can give me a better husband that will be glad to nibble on me like I cooky each night. I don't even know why I said that, all I know I had spent the day turning things over to God and believing no matter how the tables turn, in Him I win. God put in my mouth what that man needed to hear, and gave me the backbone to let him see I knew my worth as a woman and his foolish tactics could no longer rouse me.
> 
> 
> 
> After years of God working on me, He did quite a work on my husband within a few weeks. My marriage was spared, but healing took some time. If it wasn't spared, I'm confident God would have healed and helped me just the same. What I can tell you, is that if you keep seeking God and making the effort to turn over even your emotions to Him, (I admit it's easier said than done, but it can be done), then He will take you through this and no matter the out come of your marriage, with God on your side you and the children will overcome and thrive. Let Him be your instructor in this. God knows both you and your husband intimately and knows exactly what you need to know right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I know and believe that you are fully aware of every event of our lives. It is written that marriage is honorable, and that who you join together let no man put asunder, but Lord you know human limitations and you know how the enemy likes to come in a destroy what you make good. Father have mercy on my sister @HairAffair417, give her wisdom and clear direction how to deal with her marriage situation. Father fill her with your peace, be her solace in times of emotional turmoil, let her know you are there to hold her and comfort her and instruct her in the way to go and the very words to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Have mercy on the children Lord. My heart cries out for them for I have sat where they sat, but I know you can teach them truth in the middle of confusion. Be their guard.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lord I put her husband before you, I know there is nothing too hard for you to do and no pit so deep that you cannot pull a soul out. Have mercy on him Lord and whatever it takes, turn his heart to fear You. Open his eyes to the truth about himself before you the living and true God. Lord knowing that you gave the gift of marriage I entreat you to save their marriage, please Father. But deeper still, Lord whatever Your will, I pray you heal each wounded heart, lift up the fallen soul and do not let the devil have his way in any of the lives affected. Thank You for your mercy and for stepping in even now. In Jesus name, amen.


 
Thank you so much for this post.  I need to get this crying thing under control.  

Ya'll I prayed and prayed and shed a few more tears.  I had a complete breakdown about a day after this post.  A couple days later I just felt a peace and calm come over me.  I still thought about the situation and still longed for my marriage, but the tears stopped, the pain calmed and I just was.  I started smiling and laughing again, planned a whole weekend around my kids and he no longer saw me looking somber or pining for him to stop trippin.  I think something eventually struck a cord with him when he saw I was ok, he did a 180.  I'm not saying things are back to normal, because they just aren't. To me this was a major hurdle in our marriage, and I feel he really has something going on within himself.  But, the best thing about all of this is that peace I found through prayer.  I can't describe it because it happened so abruptly.  That peace reassured me that even if we didn't make it I was going to be ok.  

Thank y'all because your advice and prayers were exactly what I needed either way.  Praise God because he put me in this thread for a reason, some of the words y'all said were the EXACT words I needed to hear to get me through this.


----------



## MSee

HairAffair417 said:


> Thank you so much for this post.  I need to get this crying thing under control.
> 
> Ya'll I prayed and prayed and shed a few more tears.  I had a complete breakdown about a day after this post.  A couple days later I just felt a peace and calm come over me.  I still thought about the situation and still longed for my marriage, but the tears stopped, the pain calmed and I just was.  I started smiling and laughing again, planned a whole weekend around my kids and he no longer saw me looking somber or pining for him to stop trippin.  I think something eventually struck a cord with him when he saw I was ok, he did a 180.  I'm not saying things are back to normal, because they just aren't. To me this was a major hurdle in our marriage, and I feel he really has something going on within himself.  But, the best thing about all of this is that peace I found through prayer.  I can't describe it because it happened so abruptly.  That peace reassured me that even if we didn't make it I was going to be ok.
> 
> Thank y'all because your advice and prayers were exactly what I needed either way.  Praise God because he put me in this thread for a reason, some of the words y'all said were the EXACT words I needed to hear to get me through this.



How I wish I could tell you all will be smooth sailing from this point on, but it won't. Not meaning to be negative, just preparing you. However, if you keep crying out to God, turning it over and listening to His instructions, you will understand the meaning of "His strength is made perfect in our weakness." 

I feel compelled to warn you that you cannot fully trust your husband until truth and genuine repentance comes. Even if you are restored there will be hard truths both of you will have to face as a result of what has happened. I'll be praying for you.

Shimmie you've reminded me of one of my favorite verses that I need at this time. Thank you.

I am praying for you ladies in this forum, whether I visit or not.


----------



## Shimmie

MSee said:


> How I wish I could tell you all will be smooth sailing from this point on, but it won't. Not meaning to be negative, just preparing you. However, if you keep crying out to God, turning it over and listening to His instructions, you will understand the meaning of "His strength is made perfect in our weakness."
> 
> I feel compelled to warn you that you cannot fully trust your husband until truth and genuine repentance comes. Even if you are restored there will be hard truths both of you will have to face as a result of what has happened. I'll be praying for you.
> 
> Shimmie you've reminded me of one of my favorite verses that I need at this time. Thank you.
> 
> I am praying for you ladies in this forum, whether I visit or not.



MSee ...    Thank you for such a warm, loving and powerfully piercing Ministry.    Piercing because we have to face our fear in order to allow God to conquer them.     

_"What time I am afraid, I will trust in you." _  (Psalm 56:3)

Your Post (Ministry) reminded me of this scripture.      Thank you for being here and for praying for us.   I truly mean, 'Thank You' and we are praying for and with you too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I would like to lift my dear co-worker and his family up in prayer. He's a Godly man who used to lead an excellent Bible study's at our office. You can tell he love the Lord by the way he treats his fellow co-workers. He sent me an email today asking for prayer.



> My son Alex is going through some stuff. We need him to be touched by the Holy Spirit.
> His heart needs to be softened.
> Currently there are things going on in his life and he is becoming bitter and angry.
> My house has not been a sanctuary in a long time. Pray for peace and reconciliation.
> Pray for my family.


----------



## HairAffair417

MSee said:


> How I wish I could tell you all will be smooth sailing from this point on, but it won't. Not meaning to be negative, just preparing you. However, if you keep crying out to God, turning it over and listening to His instructions, you will understand the meaning of "His strength is made perfect in our weakness."
> 
> I feel compelled to warn you that you cannot fully trust your husband until truth and genuine repentance comes. Even if you are restored there will be hard truths both of you will have to face as a result of what has happened. I'll be praying for you.
> 
> @Shimmie you've reminded me of one of my favorite verses that I need at this time. Thank you.
> 
> I am praying for you ladies in this forum, whether I visit or not.


 
No worries, you're not being negative at all, you're keeping it real. And I appreciate hearing that from someone who's been through a similar experience.  Things are far from smooth sailing.  I'm still losing sleep and hurting over the situation at times, and you're right I don't fully trust him.  Not because I think there was someone else, I just feel betrayed that I had to go through such heartbreak and I'm wary of it happening again.  

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Food for thought:

*Gaining Direction Through a Lack of Provision
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-21-2013
"You will drink from the brook, and I have ordered the ravens to feed you there" (1 Kings 17:4).

The prophet Elijah pronounced a drought upon the land because of the sin of Ahab and the nation of Israel. There was only one problem. Elijah had to live in the same land as Ahab.

"Now Elijah the Tishbite, from Tishbe in Gilead, said to Ahab, 'As the LORD, the God of Israel, lives, whom I serve, there will be neither dew nor rain in the next few years except at my word.' Then the word of the LORD came to Elijah: 'Leave here, turn eastward and hide in the Kerith Ravine, east of the Jordan. You will drink from the brook, and I have ordered the ravens to feed you there'" (1 Kings 17:1-4).

God provided for Elijah in a supernatural way. The ravens brought bread in the morning and meat in the evening. His water came from the brook.

God often uses money to confirm direction for our lives. Many times God uses a lack of provision to move us into new directions. It is a catalyst to encourage new ideas and strategies. Many times a loss of job becomes the greatest blessing to our lives because it provides the catalyst to do things we simply would never do without taking the step to get out of our comfort zone.

Friend, if you are fully following the Lord in your life and seeking direction from Him and you have no un-confessed sin in your life, there is no way He will allow you to miss His provision for you. He has a thousand ways to get the provision you need at the time you need it. Provision follows obedience.*


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> *Gaining Direction Through a Lack of Provision
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
> 07-21-2013
> "You will drink from the brook, and I have ordered the ravens to feed you there" (1 Kings 17:4).
> 
> The prophet Elijah pronounced a drought upon the land because of the sin of Ahab and the nation of Israel. There was only one problem. Elijah had to live in the same land as Ahab.
> 
> "Now Elijah the Tishbite, from Tishbe in Gilead, said to Ahab, 'As the LORD, the God of Israel, lives, whom I serve, there will be neither dew nor rain in the next few years except at my word.' Then the word of the LORD came to Elijah: 'Leave here, turn eastward and hide in the Kerith Ravine, east of the Jordan. You will drink from the brook, and I have ordered the ravens to feed you there'" (1 Kings 17:1-4).
> 
> God provided for Elijah in a supernatural way. The ravens brought bread in the morning and meat in the evening. His water came from the brook.
> 
> God often uses money to confirm direction for our lives. Many times God uses a lack of provision to move us into new directions. It is a catalyst to encourage new ideas and strategies. Many times a loss of job becomes the greatest blessing to our lives because it provides the catalyst to do things we simply would never do without taking the step to get out of our comfort zone.
> 
> Friend, if you are fully following the Lord in your life and seeking direction from Him and you have no un-confessed sin in your life, there is no way He will allow you to miss His provision for you. He has a thousand ways to get the provision you need at the time you need it. Provision follows obedience.*



Blackpearl1993....

_"You will drink from the brook, and I have ordered the ravens to feed you there"_

"Pursue"


----------



## Renewed1

Ladies, please pray for me.  I don't know WHY, but I get EXTREMELY nervous when interviewing.  My voice is shaky, I forget my thoughts, butterflies in my stomach, etc.  I'm BOMBING my interviews.  

I have no idea why I'm so nervous.  I practice before my interviews, gather info about the company, etc.  It's so frustrating!!!!!  I could scream!

But please pray for me, my unemployment is about to run out and my savings ran out.  

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Ladies, please pray for me.  I don't know WHY, but I get EXTREMELY nervous when interviewing.  My voice is shaky, I forget my thoughts, butterflies in my stomach, etc.  I'm BOMBING my interviews.
> 
> I have no idea why I'm so nervous.  I practice before my interviews, gather info about the company, etc.  It's so frustrating!!!!!  I could scream!
> 
> But please pray for me, my unemployment is about to run out and my savings ran out.
> 
> Sorry for my rant.



     Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  'Calm down' Angel.  Calm down.

_Take no thought how or what you will answer or what you should say; for the holy spirit at that moment will teach you what to say._ (Luke 12:11b - 12)

_God has ordained Peace for you._..  take your crown of peace and wear it.

_Fear not, for I am with you...._

_Your Gift shall make room for you..._

All of your needs are met.    In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## openexpression

Hi all. I'm new to this forum. Please pray for me. I am trying to strengthen my walk with God after being away from Him for so long. I allowed myself to get lost in a relationship that wasn't good for me and did not serve God's purpose in my life. I also am having a hard time comprehending death and dealing with the passing of loved ones. In the past year I have been dealing with death from every angle that seems imaginable. I have lost 2 aunts to cancer. I was awakened at 2:30am one morning in April by my neighbor who was holding her dead baby in her hands and begging for me to help her. (The baby died from SIDS). And today, I just found out the a guy that I had a on/off relationship with for the last 10 years died in May. I just saw him in February. The crazy part is...he ran across my mind this morning and I texted him "What's up stranger?" There was no response, but this was the kind of guy he was. He would go through moods where he wouldn't want to talk. I walked into WalMart after I got off work and I saw a mutual friend of ours. The mutual friend asked if I went to the funeral. I was dumbfounded and almost passed out in the store. I had no idea. He was only 38 years old. I'm just lost right now. I know as a believer I shouldn't fear death...but I do. I haven't grown to the point where I see it as a joyful thing yet. Just keep me in prayer and any words of encouragement or resources to help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oneprettypa

Hello All, I've posted in this or a similar thread before prior to taking a break from LHCF.  I wanted to give a praise report and inform you all that my mother's cancer is gone and she is currently completing radiation treatments.  She'll be done soon and will have reconstructive breast augmentation surgery by the end of the year.

I've also asked for prayers while I completed PA (physician assistant) school.  I have successfully completed the program and passed my boards.  God has truly been great to my family and me. 

I want to thank you all for your prayers on these subjects in the past and ask that you all will pray, believe and agree with me that my husband and I will conceive a healthy baby.  We are trying and I must admit that this journey has taken me deeper in my prayer life and daily communication with the Lord.  He's done so much for me that I have no complaints but I am asking that you all pray with me for this.  Thank you all in advance~


----------



## Shimmie

openexpression said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this forum. Please pray for me. I am trying to strengthen my walk with God after being away from Him for so long.
> 
> I allowed myself to get lost in a relationship that wasn't good for me and did not serve God's purpose in my life. I also am having a hard time comprehending death and dealing with the passing of loved ones. In the past year I have been dealing with death from every angle that seems imaginable. I have lost 2 aunts to cancer.
> 
> I was awakened at 2:30am one morning in April by my neighbor who was holding her dead baby in her hands and begging for me to help her. (The baby died from SIDS).
> 
> And today, I just found out the a guy that I had a on/off relationship with for the last 10 years died in May. I just saw him in February. The crazy part is...he ran across my mind this morning and I texted him "What's up stranger?" There was no response, but this was the kind of guy he was. He would go through moods where he wouldn't want to talk.
> 
> I walked into WalMart after I got off work and I saw a mutual friend of ours. The mutual friend asked if I went to the funeral. I was dumbfounded and almost passed out in the store. I had no idea. He was only 38 years old.
> 
> I'm just lost right now. I know as a believer I shouldn't fear death...but I do. I haven't grown to the point where I see it as a joyful thing yet. Just keep me in prayer and any words of encouragement or resources to help are greatly appreciated.



openexpression ...

It seems as if you have always been the one that anyone could depend upon.  You had the strength and the love to bear others up during their hard times and you've encouraged them through their fears and tears. 

It's no small wonder that so much has come upon you all at once, with no time to take a 'breather' in between.   Your spirit is tapped out and you need to be replenished with the strength and love of God.    This is why you feel 'lost' right now.   Your 'energies' to handle this has run on 'E' for a long time with more pulling upon your reserves which are also tapped out.  

If you didn't care so much, it wouldn't hurt you so much as this is one of the 'burdens' of being one who loves and gives so much love to others, taking none for yourself. 

I don't know of anyone who 'applaudes' death nor sees any beauty in it.  Sure we 'hear' 'talk' from others who attempt to 'dress it up' with flowers and calming words, yet it still isn't celebrated.   Even when it occurs to one's worst enemy, it's not a happy thing that one is celebrating.    The only joy is for those who are in Christ Jesus who know that they will see and be with Him.    Yet death still has it's darkness and sting.   If 'we' notice, not even Jesus stayed 'dead'.... He rose and remains risen with absolutely no intention of going back to any grave.  

Dear one, you are  going to be okay.  I know..   How can I say this with all that you have been through?    Well.... it's very easy, because you are one who thrives upon the joy of the Lord who is your strength.   And once this joy returns, you will indeed be just fine.    Sure, you'll be sad regarding those who have passed on.   But you will have your joy and strength to help you through it and without any missing elements of God's joy in you.  

The Word of the Lord is clear:

"Yea, though I walk through the valley of the 'shadow of death', I will fear no  evil, for thou art with me..." 

The Lord is with you and He shall anoint your head with oil, with your cup running over, and by His Goodness and Mercies, which follow you, all of the days of your life, you shall dwell in the heart of God, forever and ever. 

God is renewing your strength and your prayer requests above, which you have posted and answering more of your prayers 'unspoken' , yet they remain in your heart to be fulfilled.   And they shall be.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...



:welcome3:


----------



## Shimmie

Oneprettypa said:


> Hello All, I've posted in this or a similar thread before prior to taking a break from LHCF.  I wanted to give a praise report and inform you all that my mother's cancer is gone and she is currently completing radiation treatments.  She'll be done soon and will have reconstructive breast augmentation surgery by the end of the year.
> 
> I've also asked for prayers while I completed PA (physician assistant) school.  I have successfully completed the program and passed my boards.  God has truly been great to my family and me.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your prayers on these subjects in the past and ask that you all will pray, believe and agree with me that my husband and I will conceive a healthy baby.  We are trying and I must admit that this journey has taken me deeper in my prayer life and daily communication with the Lord.  He's done so much for me that I have no complaints but I am asking that you all pray with me for this.  Thank you all in advance~



Oneprettypa...

CONGRATULATIONS!  And yes I am 'shouting' -- Praise God!   Congratulations to you and your mom for her good health of the Lord.   "And she is indeed cured, through and through.  

Thanking God for your new baby (yet to be conceived but will), in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Oneprettypa

Shimmie said:


> Oneprettypa...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  And yes I am 'shouting' -- Praise God!   Congratulations to you and your mom for her good health of the Lord.   "And she is indeed cured, through and through.
> 
> Thanking God for your new baby (yet to be conceived but will), in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.



Thank you so much!!! That truly meansTHE WORLD to me.


----------



## Renewed1

Thanks Shimmie, I really needed it!

And thank you ladies for praying for me.  




Shimmie said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  'Calm down' Angel.  Calm down.
> 
> _Take no thought how or what you will answer or what you should say; for the holy spirit at that moment will teach you what to say._ (Luke 12:11b - 12)
> 
> _God has ordained Peace for you._..  take your crown of peace and wear it.
> 
> _Fear not, for I am with you...._
> 
> _Your Gift shall make room for you..._
> 
> All of your needs are met.    In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Blackpearl1993

*This is for someone out there:*

Dear God, I praise you today for who you are. I come to you on behalf of all married couples. You instituted the family. You made a precious connection when you created Eve from Adam's rib. They would be mates and help meet one another's needs, raise a family, and oversee your creation. I pray for a hedge of protection around every married couple today. Please work in their hearts and guide them to think of one another as they should. May their priorities be straight, with you at the center and their marriage above other relationships. May they guard their families and be good stewards of all you have bestowed--and will bestow--upon them. Strengthen the marriage relationship and give power, wisdom, and guidance to each partner to stay on guard against the temptations of the world--the things and people that Satan would throw at them in an effort to destroy their marriage and the family. Bless the union. Work in and through these couples and families to minister to one another and others, exhort the body of Christ, and glorify you. May we be godly examples to the world. In the name of Jesus Christ, the husband and head of the church, I pray, amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> *This is for someone out there:*
> 
> Dear God, I praise you today for who you are. I come to you on behalf of all married couples. You instituted the family. You made a precious connection when you created Eve from Adam's rib. They would be mates and help meet one another's needs, raise a family, and oversee your creation.
> 
> I pray for a hedge of protection around every married couple today. Please work in their hearts and guide them to think of one another as they should. May their priorities be straight, with you at the center and their marriage above other relationships.
> 
> May they guard their families and be good stewards of all you have bestowed--and will bestow--upon them. Strengthen the marriage relationship and give power, wisdom, and guidance to each partner to stay on guard against the temptations of the world--the things and people that Satan would throw at them in an effort to destroy their marriage and the family. Bless the union.
> 
> Work in and through these couples and families to minister to one another and others, exhort the body of Christ, and glorify you. May we be godly examples to the world. In the name of Jesus Christ, the husband and head of the church, I pray, amen.



Amen and Amen.

One Man, One Woman, Pure Marriage under God.    In Jesus' Name, forever and ever.   Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just received an update from my co-worker with the teen aged son named Alex who we lifted up in prayer 2 weeks ago.  I asked him how he and the family are doing and I received the following response:



> We are doing fine. My son has bad acne and the medicine does not seem to clear his skin. He does not communicate but we can tell it is bothering him. Pray for his ACNE to heal and for his spirit to find peace.



He asked that we continue to keep him lifted up in prayer.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Dear God, Today I want to ask Your special cover of protection and blessing upon the people who work in Children's Ministries around the world. Please continue to work through them to spiritually nurture the children under their care. Help them all to remain faithful to You, to their purpose, and to the welfare of these children. I pray also that you would weed out those who do not belong in this place of authority and ministry; those who do not have the gift or compassion and those whose motives are not pure and would cause harm. You have all the power to do what is necessary. Thank You, Lord. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Divine.

Hello ladies,

Please keep me in your prayers. A week ago today I found out I did not get interview for a job I diligently prayed for. On Tuesday I found out I would be losing my current job on the 31st unless I enroll in school (I graduated in May). Things have really taken a turn as of recently. I have no clue which step God wants me to take next. I feel the attacks on my spirit. Just pray that an opportunity will open up for me. It's bad enough I don't have my own place to stay, but being jobless on top of that is going to take so much strength. I don't know what God has up his sleeves but I know he will receive all the glory in the end. He can turn the impossible into possible. My life is an example of that. 

I really appreciate it.


----------



## BrandNew

Please pray for my health.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise GOD for answered prayer. He was with me during my meeting this morning. I was fearful because I didn't feel prepared. The enemy had my mind under attack last night while I was working on my project plan.  I received excellent engagement and participation from everyone in the meeting this morning, and I even actually received multiple complements at the end of the meeting and a "good job" acknowledgement from my manager. Thank You Abba   



Thank you for your prayers ladies!! 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Blackpearl1993

*I pray for intimacy and uprightness with the Lord for myself and each of you ladies on the forum:*

Intimacy with the Upright
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
08-05-2013
"For the devious are an abomination to the LORD; But He is intimate with the upright" (Prov 3:32 NASU).

It is human nature to want to be included into the inner circle. It means that you are qualified to hear things, experience things and be privy to information the masses are not allowed to see.

Jesus had an inner circle of friends made up of Peter, James and John. John had a very special relationship with Jesus. He was considered to be Jesus' best friend. It was John who recognized Jesus after the crucifixion when He came to them on the seashore. "Then the disciple whom Jesus loved, said to Peter, 'It is the Lord!'"(John 21:7).

The Bible tells us that John's friendship was such that he could even lay his head upon his shoulder at the last supper when he inquired about the betrayer: "So lying thus, close to the breast of Jesus, he said to him, 'Lord, who is it?'" (John 13:25-26 RSV). Almost forty years after the last supper John wrote the final Gospel in A.D. 90,. He was chosen by God to receive "the vision" and record it in the Book of Revelation.

When it came time for Jesus to leave the earth for good, it was Peter, James and John who had the privilege to see the transfiguration. "After six days Jesus took Peter, James and John with him and led them up a high mountain, where they were all alone. There he was transfigured before them. His clothes became dazzling white, whiter than anyone in the world could bleach them. And there appeared before them Elijah and Moses, who were talking with Jesus" (Mark 9:2).

Do you long to have an intimate relationship with your creator? The Lord desires to have the same with you. He does not want you to have a mere form of religion, but a relationship whereby you experience His presence and power. Where you can see God perform His acts of power and love among others.

One of the keys to intimacy is uprightness. Uprightness means we are living a life of obedience and submission to His will in our lives. When we live at this place we enter His inner circle.

Pray for God to make your life upright and intimate with Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> *I pray for intimacy and uprightness with the Lord for myself and each of you ladies on the forum:*
> 
> Intimacy with the Upright
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
> 08-05-2013
> "For the devious are an abomination to the LORD; But He is intimate with the upright" (Prov 3:32 NASU).
> 
> It is human nature to want to be included into the inner circle. It means that you are qualified to hear things, experience things and be privy to information the masses are not allowed to see.
> 
> Jesus had an inner circle of friends made up of Peter, James and John. John had a very special relationship with Jesus. He was considered to be Jesus' best friend. It was John who recognized Jesus after the crucifixion when He came to them on the seashore. "Then the disciple whom Jesus loved, said to Peter, 'It is the Lord!'"(John 21:7).
> 
> The Bible tells us that John's friendship was such that he could even lay his head upon his shoulder at the last supper when he inquired about the betrayer: "So lying thus, close to the breast of Jesus, he said to him, 'Lord, who is it?'" (John 13:25-26 RSV). Almost forty years after the last supper John wrote the final Gospel in A.D. 90,. He was chosen by God to receive "the vision" and record it in the Book of Revelation.
> 
> When it came time for Jesus to leave the earth for good, it was Peter, James and John who had the privilege to see the transfiguration. "After six days Jesus took Peter, James and John with him and led them up a high mountain, where they were all alone. There he was transfigured before them. His clothes became dazzling white, whiter than anyone in the world could bleach them. And there appeared before them Elijah and Moses, who were talking with Jesus" (Mark 9:2).
> 
> Do you long to have an intimate relationship with your creator? The Lord desires to have the same with you. He does not want you to have a mere form of religion, but a relationship whereby you experience His presence and power. Where you can see God perform His acts of power and love among others.
> 
> One of the keys to intimacy is uprightness. Uprightness means we are living a life of obedience and submission to His will in our lives. When we live at this place we enter His inner circle.
> 
> Pray for God to make your life upright and intimate with Jesus.



This is potent...

_"For the devious are an abomination to the LORD; But He is intimate with the upright"_ Prov 3:32 

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Kareha

Hi everyone. 

I know God is working on some amazing things for my family and I. I am so appreciative that I got that job interview today and will know if I landed the job within a day or two. 

I pray that my husband and I will no longer be unemployed; this month is the month.

I pray that my 4 month old baby girl will have a secure foundation.

I pray that my husband and I will stop arguing about finances and how messy our tiny place is and stupid little things.

I pray that God will allow us to continue our education and become financial stable.

I pray that our lights won't be off in a few days because we don't have money to pay our bill.

Thank you. God bless.


----------



## Shimmie

Kareha said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I know God is working on some amazing things for my family and I. I am so appreciative that I got that job interview today and will know if I landed the job within a day or two.
> 
> I pray that my husband and I will no longer be unemployed; this month is the month.
> 
> I pray that my 4 month old baby girl will have a secure foundation.
> 
> I pray that my husband and I will stop arguing about finances and how messy our tiny place is and stupid little things.
> 
> I pray that God will allow us to continue our education and become financial stable.
> 
> I pray that our lights won't be off in a few days because we don't have money to pay our bill.
> 
> Thank you. God bless.



Dearest Kareha ... 

We set our hearts in total agreement that God will meet each of your needs far beyond your asking and expectations.

Dear Father, thank you for the love of Jesus which is present in the hearts of this precious daughter and son of yours    They've been stretched beyond their limits and they are in need of your total peace.    Your daughter is expressing her deep faith in you and she will not give up.   All the more, you are not giving up on her, her husband, their darling daughter, nor their Marriage.      

Father, Kareha is beyond willing to hold on to her faith, her love, her marriage and most of all, her dedication to you and she will not turn back in spite of the pressures that she and her husband have encountered. 

Father, Karesha, reminds us of Hannah and Ruth.    For while Hannah endured great heartache, she never forgot that you are her God and Father in Heaven.   Hannah continued to seek you and this is what brought forth the answer to her prayers... a prophetic Son.    Ruth was dedicated, to what 'appeared' to others, a dedication in vain.   Yet she prospered through the love and devotion that she extended to Naomi.    

In the midst of her heartache, Kareha still chooses to seek and place her trust in you, (just as Hannah).   In the midst of her heartache, Kareha still chooses to be dedicated to you as her God and to her husband, even in the midst of his frustrations, Kareha has proven her heart loyal to her husband and all with love and compassion.    She is a dedicated and loving mother who, like Hannah, has dedicated her child unto you, desiring only your will and statutes to be taught to their child.   

For this and this alone, thank you Father for sustaining them and providing for them and that there will be no 'darkness' of any kind within their lives nor their home. Thank you Father for keeping their lights on.    We thank you that the 'lights' will not only remain, but that the bills will be lessened, that every need that presents its self to them will not be a burden nor without your total provision with an abundance left over. 

Fill their home and hearts with your peace and joy,  Fill their baskets, with unending bounty and blessings, as you did with the 5 loaves and fishes.  Fill them to overflowing and keep them knowing that it is your love that will never leave them nor forsake them, not ever.   

Thank you for their finances which shall flow without end and that it begins before the needs grow any further.    We know that you are their loving Father, Loving Protector, Loving Healer, Loving Provider... Forever their God. 

Heal the hurts in their hearts, they've endured so much stress.  Bring their hearts closer and not apart, closer to you and to one another.   

For all of this and much more ... we thank you, Father God.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen....

Dearest Karaha... It is done, for God loves you just that much.  He's proving to the world, through you and your husband, that He is indeed God and that He is YOUR God, who is always there with and for you. 

Fear no evil for God is with you.  

In Jesus' Name, Again and Again, Amen.


----------



## Divine.

Praise God! I emailed someone Monday regarding an open position. They asked to see me the same day. Now I am happy to say that I was offered the position! I honestly thought that God forgot me but He showed me why His timing is always perfect. Keep faith ladies. God can turn anything around! I knew He wouldn't let me down even though Satan tried to convince me otherwise. The life I gave up is so worth the blessings God intends give me.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Praise God! I emailed someone Monday regarding an open position. They asked to see me the same day. Now I am happy to say that I was offered the position! I honestly thought that God forgot me but He showed me why His timing is always perfect. Keep faith ladies. God can turn anything around! I knew He wouldn't let me down even though Satan tried to convince me otherwise. The life I gave up is so worth the blessings God intends give me.



Congratulatons!    

God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie

Kareha ...

For you and Hubbie :Rose:

_He shall dwell on high: his place of defence shall be the munitions of rocks: bread shall be given him; his waters shall be sure._ Isaiah 33:16


----------



## HappywithJC723

Kareha said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I know God is working on some amazing things for my family and I. I am so appreciative that I got that job interview today and will know if I landed the job within a day or two.
> 
> I pray that my husband and I will no longer be unemployed; this month is the month.
> 
> I pray that my 4 month old baby girl will have a secure foundation.
> 
> I pray that my husband and I will stop arguing about finances and how messy our tiny place is and stupid little things.
> 
> I pray that God will allow us to continue our education and become financial stable.
> 
> I pray that our lights won't be off in a few days because we don't have money to pay our bill.
> 
> Thank you. God bless.



I will be praying for you and your household. My husband has been unemployed since November 2012 and me since December 2012. I just received a job offer last week (praise God), but my husband hasn't been able to find anything. It is a very big strain on a marriage; on top of the fact that you have a new baby. In my personal experience we have had to move in with my parents because of our financial situation, and that has been another added strain...

I just wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers. I know exactly how you feel and if you need anyone to just talk to or vent to, don't hesitate to PM me. God bless you. 

And as always, God bless you Shimmie. Your words and prayers are definitely a blessing from God.


----------



## Kareha

Shimmie said:


> @Kareha ...
> 
> For you and Hubbie :Rose:
> 
> _He shall dwell on high: his place of defence shall be the munitions of rocks: bread shall be given him; his waters shall be sure._ Isaiah 33:16



Thank you so much. I had to have my husband read it and we are so hopeful and positive. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> I will be praying for you and your household. My husband has been unemployed since November 2012 and me since December 2012. I just received a job offer last week (praise God), but my husband hasn't been able to find anything. It is a very big strain on a marriage; on top of the fact that you have a new baby. In my personal experience we have had to move in with my parents because of our financial situation, and that has been another added strain...
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers. I know exactly how you feel and if you need anyone to just talk to or vent to, don't hesitate to PM me. God bless you.
> 
> And as always, God bless you Shimmie. Your words and prayers are definitely a blessing from God.





Kareha said:


> Thank you so much. I had to have my husband read it and we are so hopeful and positive. Thank you.



You humble me.  You humble me to pray all the more.  

Kareha and HappywithJC723 ...

The two of you have so much in your marriages.  It's not about the money.    The financial challenge is just a shadow.   Money is not hard to achieve, though the enemy and this world's system would have us think so.   

God has given us the power to get wealth, so it's not about the money.   It's the spirit behind it that has husbands and wives set against one another, a weapon of satan to put a wedge between the love that God has called you to.   Forget the money, and praise God for keeping your husbands at peace.  

See, as women we know how to fall instantly into prayer and cry before God without resistance.    Men still hold onto their 'being a man' (cause men don't cry.... ).  Men feel inadequate when they feel that they are not being the Provider that God has called them to.   

You as their wives hold the answer...in your bellies, in your spirit, in your hearts, in your prayers.   

Forget the money... and watch God flow.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## stephluv

Shimmie well put! I was encouraged by your words and your words of wisdom are spot on

My prayer request: I've been praying and fasting since Jan on and off and for the first time today I felt that my prayers are not in vain...like my cries have been heard. There is a job opportunity that has been presented to me and I do not know details yet but I pray that God guides my steps...and I am obedient. I am asking for prayer for what I should do with this new information as I think they want to do a phone interview with me tomorrow... it would be a blessing if it was a pay increase as well as an opportunity for growth. I am nervous as I've been praying for a change in my career but I have wanted to be patient and hear Gods voice guiding me. Please pray for me as I am new to this unwavering faith I dont want to make mistakes and assume this is His will. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Shimmie well put! I was encouraged by your words and your words of wisdom are spot on
> 
> My prayer request: I've been praying and fasting since Jan on and off and for the first time today I felt that my prayers are not in vain...like my cries have been heard. There is a job opportunity that has been presented to me and I do not know details yet but I pray that God guides my steps...and I am obedient. I am asking for prayer for what I should do with this new information as I think they want to do a phone interview with me tomorrow... it would be a blessing if it was a pay increase as well as an opportunity for growth. I am nervous as I've been praying for a change in my career but I have wanted to be patient and hear Gods voice guiding me. Please pray for me as I am new to this unwavering faith I dont want to make mistakes and assume this is His will. Thank you!



God loves His daughters and indeed stephluv, you are one of His beloved daughters.... a jewel in His heart.     How would He not complete the promises and the answers you have been seeking from Him.

You will know His voice and that of a stranger you will not follow. 

In Jesus' Name.... Amen.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Shimmie said:


> You humble me.  You humble me to pray all the more.
> 
> Kareha and HappywithJC723 ...
> 
> The two of you have so much in your marriages.  It's not about the money.    The financial challenge is just a shadow.   Money is not hard to achieve, though the enemy and this world's system would have us think so.
> 
> God has given us the power to get wealth, so it's not about the money.   It's the spirit behind it that has husbands and wives set against one another, a weapon of satan to put a wedge between the love that God has called you to.   Forget the money, and praise God for keeping your husbands at peace.
> 
> See, as women we know how to fall instantly into prayer and cry before God without resistance.    Men still hold onto their 'being a man' (cause men don't cry.... ).  Men feel inadequate when they feel that they are not being the Provider that God has called them to.
> 
> You as their wives hold the answer...in your bellies, in your spirit, in your hearts, in your prayers.
> 
> Forget the money... and watch God flow.
> 
> :blowkiss:




Shimmie---you are absolutely right. Praise God for using you to bring this to my attention. Despite the situation and the blindfold that the enemy has tried to set upon me (the money aspect), I have so much to thank God for. It's been a test, but thank God and praise Him for keeping my husband at peace, keeping our marriage in tact, strengthening our marriage and faith through this situation and ALWAYS, ALWAYS making a way all these months! My eyes well up with tears when I think about how God has blessed and kept both my husband and me through everything!

I was just thinking the other day how we as women fall into prayer instantly while men seem to hold the persona of "being a man and a provider." Thank the Lord once again for using you to help minister to me!


----------



## HairAffair417

Just an update on my situation up thread. We split and I'm devastated and scared. I'm having to uproot my oldest from his school which starts in three weeks and my daughter from her daycare because I can't afford to stay where we were living alone. I'm pretty much a zombie working off a few hours of sleep a night crying all day in and out the bathroom at work praying and wiping tears.

I'm praying for this pain to just go away but I don't think it ever will. My mind drifts all the way in the future thinking how I will feel when I see him dating a new woman. Y'all I'm terrified of my life ahead. Please Lord have mercy on me, heartbreak is one of the worst pains. I physically feel broken and don't know how I will make it. I just didn't ever think this would happen to us.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanted to share this back to school prayer printed in the Joyce Meyer magazine.  I pray this and other prayers for all of our children in school:



> Dear God,
> Thank you for the gift of children.  Please watch over our children as they go back to school this year.  Thank you for keeping them safe every day. Help them to remember that You are right there with them in the halls and in the classrooms.  Help them soak up good knowledge and to dismiss any negative or worldly messages they might hear. Help them to treat others with kindness and respect, and to guard their hearts with the armor of Your Word. Give them joy and peace as they put their trust in You.  We ask in Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

HairAffair417 said:


> Just an update on my situation up thread. We split and I'm devastated and scared. I'm having to uproot my oldest from his school which starts in three weeks and my daughter from her daycare because I can't afford to stay where we were living alone. I'm pretty much a zombie working off a few hours of sleep a night crying all day in and out the bathroom at work praying and wiping tears.
> 
> I'm praying for this pain to just go away but I don't think it ever will. My mind drifts all the way in the future thinking how I will feel when I see him dating a new woman. Y'all I'm terrified of my life ahead. Please Lord have mercy on me, heartbreak is one of the worst pains. I physically feel broken and don't know how I will make it. I just didn't ever think this would happen to us.



HairAffair417...

   

The pain WILL go away.  Yes, it will and there be a point in your life where you won't even remember how or when the pain ended.   But it WILL go away and will stay away.   

Everything you wrote above, I have been there.  It was a long time ago; my children were so little.   My Dad came to get me to live with him and he took good care of me.   My son was just beginning school in kindergarten and my daughter was a baby still in my arms.   

I don't remember when God did it, but one day I was just free of the pain.  I realized that he did not deserve such glory in my emotions and the time that I was still giving to him by hurting, he just was not worth it, anymore.   I was allowing what he did and did not do, to eat up the precious moments and joy in my life that I was entitled to.   And he did not have a right to my feelings any longer.  He did not have a right to take up so much of my life and time being wasted on him.   He did not earn my life or my emotions.  

I had God's permission to be happy and full of joy.  I had God and Life's permission to renew my life to be filled with happy moments for me and my babies.  So what if he was with someone else, so what!  It didn't stop God for bringing someone else into my life and the same applies to you and much more than what your husband has parted from you for. 

God's permission for you to be happy is in scripture over and over and over again.   Especially for your situation:

_But if the unbelieving depart, let him depart. A brother or a sister is not under bondage in such cases: *but God hath called us to peace*._ I Corinthians 7:15

God has called you to peace and you do not have to surrender your peace and joy because of the sin of someone else who chose to not believe in your marriage in God. 

Take your peace and run with it.  And Please know that you are not being shamed nor condemned for feeling unhappy about this.   I know it hurts...I know this all too well.   As I stated above, I have been there.    But I learned that I was allowing my love, my heart, my joy, my happiness, my peace was mine above all things and that no one, absolutely no one has any right to take it away from me.   Only if I choose to give to give these gifts up, however, the situation which was attached to this sadness was not worth it.  

Why let someone else be happy at the expense of my joy?   At any given time we can choose our feelings.  Being sad over a man's misbehavior has never resolve the issue in any woman's favour. 

Loved One... receive the gift of joy, peace and love that God has given you.   Reject the pain from the enemy of your soul.   You have God's permission, His validation, His love for you and His help.   The Holy Spirit of God is right there healing every area of your heart which has been broken.   Receive it.   Receive it all.  Open your heart to the healing and reject the pain, which has no right to stay.

That pain you feel is a trespasser.  A vagrant, a thief, a leech, a freeloader... it's not paying you rent nor mortgage, nor is it bringing you health.  

You are free to let it go...and receive all of God's joy and blessings instead. 

Receive it... in Jesus' Name.   It's yours.   Dearest One, it's all yours. 

Amen.


----------



## Kareha

@Shimmie
@HappywithJC723

Firstly, let me say thank you all for the prayers and support. I was so upset for a moment when I didn't get the job after the interview a week ago. But I knew God had better plans for me so I cried a few tears and moved on. Soul II Soul's "Keep on Movin" became my theme song and that and prayer certainly helped to raise my spirits.
http://youtu.be/1iQl46-zIcM

But wouldn't you know, this week, this same man that told me in an email (I was upset he couldn't even give me a call!) rang me today and told me to come in tomorrow to fill out papers because he had a position for me! And my OH had an interview today and can have the job if he wishes...Things are really turning around. We also managed to scrape together just enough money with the grace of God to pay our electricity the last day the bill was due! So many amazing things have happened thanks to Him. 

I have to admit, I was not as great of a believer that I am now. Having the gift of my little girl has made me put things into focus. I need something to stand by firmly and I  know God is that and has always been for my little family. 

Thank you all so much and I am praying for everyone!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Kareha Praise God!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Shimmie

Kareha said:


> @Shimmie
> @HappywithJC723
> 
> Firstly, let me say thank you all for the prayers and support. I was so upset for a moment when I didn't get the job after the interview a week ago. But I knew God had better plans for me so I cried a few tears and moved on. Soul II Soul's "Keep on Movin" became my theme song and that and prayer certainly helped to raise my spirits.
> http://youtu.be/1iQl46-zIcM
> 
> But wouldn't you know, this week, this same man that told me in an email (I was upset he couldn't even give me a call!) rang me today and told me to come in tomorrow to fill out papers because he had a position for me! And my OH had an interview today and can have the job if he wishes...Things are really turning around. We also managed to scrape together just enough money with the grace of God to pay our electricity the last day the bill was due! So many amazing things have happened thanks to Him.
> 
> I have to admit, I was not as great of a believer that I am now. Having the gift of my little girl has made me put things into focus. I need something to stand by firmly and I  know God is that and has always been for my little family.
> 
> Thank you all so much and I am praying for everyone!



WELL!   Glory to God!    I am very happy for you Kareha... very happy. 

You never lost faith for a moment.  You did exactly what the Bible says for us to do, by coming to your sisters in faith to pray with and for you.   That's Faith in God in Action.  

We All Love YOU and HUBBIE and Your Baby Girl!  

Thanking God for excellent child care and additional funds for all of your baby girl's needs.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

HairAffair417 ... 


We're all praying for you.  

We love you and please do not forget that.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## mrselle

Praying for strength to persevere.  Praying for the strength to continue to do what is pleasing in the eyes of God whether my actions are noticed or not, appreciated or not.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Praying for strength to persevere.  Praying for the strength to continue to do what is pleasing in the eyes of God whether my actions are noticed or not, appreciated or not.



Awwwwwwww mrselle



God notices and.........

He admires you, His daughter.

He even said so in His Word.   

_God is not unjust; He will not forget your work and the love you have shown Him as you have helped His people and continue to help them._ – Hebrews 6:10

Elle... before you were born, God knew not only your name, but He also knew that He could trust you to do His good work and not give up, no matter what.    He knew that He could depend upon someone special... "You".  

Can you smile?  .......... Yes?   

Just one little smile?    

There you go... Jesus is smiling upon you and right back at you.... all the way through what you are going through and He always will.    Jesus has your 'back'... just like that! 

:blowkiss:


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwwww mrselle
> 
> 
> 
> God notices and.........
> 
> He admires you, His daughter.
> 
> He even said so in His Word.
> 
> _God is not unjust; He will not forget your work and the love you have shown Him as you have helped His people and continue to help them._ – Hebrews 6:10
> 
> Elle... before you were born, *God knew not only your name*, but He also knew that He could trust you to do His good work and not give up, no matter what.    He knew that He could depend upon someone special... "You".
> 
> Can you smile?  .......... Yes?
> 
> Just one little smile?
> 
> There you go... Jesus is smiling upon you and right back at you.... all the way through what you are going through and He always will.    Jesus has your 'back'... just like that!
> 
> :blowkiss:



Shimmie - Thank you isn't enough.  This is confirmation.  A few weeks ago I had a dream where a woman was prophesying to me and she said to me, "God knows your name."


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Shimmie - Thank you isn't enough.  This is confirmation.  A few weeks ago I had a dream where a woman was prophesying to me and she said to me, "God knows your name."



Mrs. Elle.......... you're making me cry....     God is so loving to us.   I thank God for you.  'We' go wayyyyyy back Precious One.... waaaaayyyyy back.   I thank God for your loving heart and strength.   You will never know how your perseverance has encouraged me to continue and for so many others.    

Elle......... You just don't know.  But you have and again, I thank God for your loving heart.  Nothing you have nor will ever do or be will ever be in vain nor bring you any shame, nor blame. 

Thank you for being so strong for so many of us who have been under your prayers and ministry, here and in your personal life away from this forum.  Yes... you have been just that and more.  

God says that 'He is in the midst of you and you shall not be moved...'  Psalm 46... for you have always been 'still' and known that in your life and your husband's and your child's life.........that He is God.   Jesus the 'center of your joy' has spoken.  So shall it always be....just for you and your family.  The outsiders are just that....'outside'

In Jesus' Name.... Amen.


----------



## LiciaB

Unfortunately, I will be starting over. I don't even know what to pray. Long story short, I will be getting a divorce and moving back to my home state with my two daughters. Please pray for my babies. This hurts me, but I know I'll be fine. I'm so worried about how this is going to affect them.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Please dont quote. 

Hi Ladies,


Can you all pray for me. Work is not going well right now. I'm still in the training phase and I'm making a lot of mistakes.  I'm very disappointed in myself because my error rate in one section has jumped. I don't know what to do or change. By the end of Sept I need my error rate to be below 10% or it messes me up for getting my next phase of power/authority and my raise. 

Please pray that I absorb the comments and tips my bosses tell me, that I stop making repetitive mistakes, and everything else I need to not only meet the goal of a low error rate but that I truly become good at my job. I don't want to be ok if mediocre. I want to be good/great at what I do.  

I like my job but I've been so stress that things aren't going well that I'm beginning to hate going in in the mornings.  And I'm draining myself doing 10 hr days and going in on Saturdays.  Etc.  

Thanks!


----------



## gvin89

Praying for all of you my Sisters in Christ


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB

You're going to be okay...   Actually, 'way beyond' okay.   God is making your stronger than ever and the pain is just weakness leaving your body.   The edges are somewhat sharp, however once they pass through, they are gone for good and you will never have to deal with that pain ever again.  

You are in the strong Covenant with God and He will see to it that you will not be shamed nor will you be looked upon as a failure.   For there is no failure in God and you are surely one of many who live in His heart. 

Your babies will come through this joyful and complete in Jesus.   Have no fear and take no thought for any of your needs and the future that lies ahead.   God is right there with you and will see to it that you will lack in nothing, and that His love for you will replenish all that was taken from you in blessings abounding far more than you could ever imagine or hope and pray for.  

You are too blessed to be stressed by anything that someone else has done or not done.   The blessings of God are upon you replacing everything that has given you grief, suffering and pain.  

Be healed and receive your joy.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin

God has one Word for you:


REST!  

Now, you are overworking yourself in hours and in worry.  The only way that God can get in there and fix this is for you to get your rest.   

Remember when Elijah became so fearful of the 'witch' Jezebel that he ran for days and nights and more days and nights that when he finally stopped he feel asleep and he was so tired from all of that fear and running that he literally slept for days.   God had to send an angel to wake him up and to eat the food that was provided for him by a raven.    THEN he ate and went back to sleep again. 

It was 'after' he rested that he was able to do what God had called him to do and to do it well.  

Baby, you have nothing to fear about your job.   However you do need to rest and ignore the fear.    Just allow yourself to rest.  The worry and the lack of energy is why you are unable to focus.    

Loved one... you have the 'Mind of Christ' and if nothing else, you are always going to succeed in whatever you set your mind to do, through the help of the Holy Spirit, who is your Comforter and who leads and guides you into all truth.  God's Truth.  

Now... relax your heart... just let your heart relax and trust God.   Fear not that job nor those with whom you work.   Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid....  

God is with you, and He will not leave you, He will not abandon you in this nor in any other area of your life.  

Rest Babygirl.    You can do this.  Just rest.  Close your heart away from all of those fears and just rest.   You are going to do just fine, once you allow yourself to rest. 

While at your desk, just whisper from your heart:  "Holy Spirit, please show me how to do this.  And I thank you with all of my heart for helping me and leading and guiding me and comforting me.   In Jesus' Name, Amen. "

This prayer truly works....    Yes, it does, Babygirl.  

Now..... rest.  Rest your precious heart and don't worry anymore about that job or those fears which are not your God.   

REST...


Love and blessings... 


Rest...


----------



## HappywithJC723

Kareha said:


> @Shimmie
> @HappywithJC723
> 
> Firstly, let me say thank you all for the prayers and support. I was so upset for a moment when I didn't get the job after the interview a week ago. But I knew God had better plans for me so I cried a few tears and moved on. Soul II Soul's "Keep on Movin" became my theme song and that and prayer certainly helped to raise my spirits.
> http://youtu.be/1iQl46-zIcM
> 
> But wouldn't you know, this week, this same man that told me in an email (I was upset he couldn't even give me a call!) rang me today and told me to come in tomorrow to fill out papers because he had a position for me! And my OH had an interview today and can have the job if he wishes...Things are really turning around. We also managed to scrape together just enough money with the grace of God to pay our electricity the last day the bill was due! So many amazing things have happened thanks to Him.
> 
> I have to admit, I was not as great of a believer that I am now. Having the gift of my little girl has made me put things into focus. I need something to stand by firmly and I  know God is that and has always been for my little family.
> 
> Thank you all so much and I am praying for everyone!



Praise God! God is always on time and @He blesses us over and over again even though we are far from deserving! God bless you and your family. I'm happy for you


----------



## LiciaB

Shimmie said:


> LiciaB
> 
> You're going to be okay...   Actually, 'way beyond' okay.   God is making your stronger than ever and the pain is just weakness leaving your body.   The edges are somewhat sharp, however once they pass through, they are gone for good and you will never have to deal with that pain ever again.
> 
> You are in the strong Covenant with God and He will see to it that you will not be shamed nor will you be looked upon as a failure.   For there is no failure in God and you are surely one of many who live in His heart.
> 
> Your babies will come through this joyful and complete in Jesus.   Have no fear and take no thought for any of your needs and the future that lies ahead.   God is right there with you and will see to it that you will lack in nothing, and that His love for you will replenish all that was taken from you in blessings abounding far more than you could ever imagine or hope and pray for.
> 
> You are too blessed to be stressed by anything that someone else has done or not done.   The blessings of God are upon you replacing everything that has given you grief, suffering and pain.
> 
> Be healed and receive your joy.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you Shimmie! I really appreciate your prayers and encouragement. This is one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with. I just don't know what to say...but thank you.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Thank you so much Shimmie.   I am going to keep praying and rest.  Tomorrow I'm going to actually leave work on time and I'm not going to bring home one case with me!


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie.   I am going to keep praying and rest.  Tomorrow I'm going to actually leave work on time and I'm not going to bring home one case with me!



  Just rest in God's loving arms.  Total Peace is yours... and God's Wisdom flows freely in your spirit, soul, mind and body.  

Rest...  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LadyBugsy

Please pray for me and my academic efforts. I have to write a petition to the Advisory Board for re-admission. Getting my MBA is a goal of mine and this would be my last hurdle before I can go back to classes. I am very nervous that I could be denied reentry into the program. I am very vulnerable right now and ... I am scared of receiving a negative outcome. There are other things going on in my life right now as well and I am trying to find something positive to focus my energy on. I really want and need to get back into my program.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Please pray for me and my academic efforts. I have to write a petition to the Advisory Board for re-admission. Getting my MBA is a goal of mine and this would be my last hurdle before I can go back to classes. I am very nervous that I could be denied reentry into the program. I am very vulnerable right now and ... I am scared of receiving a negative outcome. There are other things going on in my life right now as well and I am trying to find something positive to focus my energy on. I really want and need to get back into my program.



LadyBugsy....  

YOU...Dear Love are God's Light shining in the darkest of places, bringing the answers to all of your prayers from God.... into full view.

Holy Soirit, thank you for showing LadyBugsy the answers that she needs and thank you for infilling her heart totally with your peace and comfort that she will never be a failure in the life that God has for her.  

Precious Holy Spirit, you are right there with her and you will never leave her to do this any of this on her own.   Whatever the 'other' issues are going on in her life, erase their distractions and the impact they have had upon her focus.   Let there be no further resistance to your presence, these 'other' issues must bow down and allow your presence in her life to flow freely into her heart, her soul, her mind.... her life.    You are the one who is in control, and there is not one circumstance in this life that can nor wil lever change this, for thou art God...forever.

In Jesus' Name, thank you Holy Spirit for all and whom you are in the hearts and minds of each of us.   Have your free flow letting LadyBugsy know, she has nothing to fear in letting go of the 'other issues', as well as her concerns about her education which shall continue freely. 

Thank you for blessing her with favour and good understanding with you and with 'man'.  The only 'Authority' of her life and destiny is you. 

For this and all we give you praise and all honour...  In Jesus' Name, again and again... 'Amen'.

LadyBugsy...

Fear not...


----------



## LadyBugsy

Thank you Shimmie! Reading your prayer has eased my anxiety a little. I will keep on reading your words and HIS word during this waiting period. I appreciate you praying for me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies,

Please say a prayer for my co worker, her mil past away night before last.  She has been ill for several years now and has been bedridden and unable to speak.  This poor woman was in great pain her children and daughter in law really cared for her as best they could.  In fact the dil took care of her as if she were her own mother my heart goes out to her.


----------



## Godsdaughter001

This is my first post. Please pray for me.  I am in a bad place right now. The things that I have been believing God for don't seem to be coming to pass. My faith is waning, and I want to be strong but it's getting so hard. I don't have a lot of support (friends), and I am isolated by myself most of the time. I need God to show up in my life and let me know He hears me. I need to know he hasn't abandoned me. Logically, I feel he hasn't, but it sure feels like he has. At this point it's hard for me to even pray intensely like I used to, I feel so distant from God. Pray that my relationship and trust is rebuilt and restored. I really need him to make his presence known to me in my life. Thanks.


----------



## gvin89

Godsdaughter001 said:


> This is my first post. Please pray for me.  I am in a bad place right now. The things that I have been believing God for don't seem to be coming to pass. My faith is waning, and I want to be strong but it's getting so hard. I don't have a lot of support (friends), and I am isolated by myself most of the time. I need God to show up in my life and let me know He hears me. I need to know he hasn't abandoned me. Logically, I feel he hasn't, but it sure feels like he has. At this point it's hard for me to even pray intensely like I used to, I feel so distant from God. Pray that my relationship and trust is rebuilt and restored. I really need him to make his presence known to me in my life. Thanks.



Gracious Father, one who knows and sees all, I ask that you just shower your love upon my sister in Christ right now. I do not know the details of her situation, but you do. Right now, she needs to feel your presence. Heal her, mend her brokenness. Allow her faith be restored and her trust renewed. Send Godly people her way to pour into her, to be a listening ear, to intercede on her behalf. We know you are fully capable and will do it. We thank you for being so faithful even when we aren't where we think we should be. You know our hearts and understand our failings. Thank you Master for continuing to see the good. We love you and adore you. Ite is on your promise that we forever stand, Amen.

Godsdaughter001, Meditate on this verse Deuteronomy 31:8 – The Lord himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged.


----------



## Godsdaughter001

Gvin89, thank you so much for the prayer. It means so much.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

This prayer is for all married couples, whether they are currently enduring a storm or not:

Dear God, I come before you today asking for your protection and cover of grace upon marriages. I pray for every couple who is happy, those who are struggling, and those who may be on the verge of break-up--whatever the case. You instituted marriage and it is not your will for the union to be broken. I pray that eyes will be opened and spouses will be alert to the schemes and temptations Satan throws their way. It may be an 'innocent' flirt; a shoulder to cry on for another man or women; perhaps financial troubles or materialism; disagreements over the household or child rearing or even simple things; lack of respect or selfishness; failure to have priorities straight and keep focus on Jesus as the center of the marriage and each other above others. So many things can pull and chip away at a healthy relationship. May each heart be tender to the prompting of the Holy Spirit and each mind set on the ways of Christ and each soul safe in the surety of your love...so that when temptations come, they will be rejected as we draw near to you. Thank you, Father. In the name of Jesus I pray, amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

This good word, was very useful to me this last week. I pray that this helps someone else as well:

*Who said that?

Then I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, "Now salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of His Christ have come, for the accuser of our brethren, who accused them before our God day and night, has been cast down" (Rev 12:10-11).

Do you discern the voice that whispers in your ear during the course of your day? Whatever voice agrees with what God says about you is the voice of the Holy Spirit. However, if the voice disagrees with the nature of God and what He has said about your life, you can be sure it is Satan whispering in your ear, accusing you.

When you hear any voice in your ear ask "Who said that?" use the filter of the Holy Spirit to discern who is speaking to you. For instance, God would never say to you, "I do not love you. Or, your life is a failure, or you will never amount to anything." He would never communicate words of shame to you. You were made in the image of God.

Respond to the accuser with the audible Word of God, just as Jesus did when He was tempted. He told Satan the truth about Him and His purpose and His needs. James tells us to "resist the devil and he will flee from you." This requires action on your part to respond to the voice we hear.

Whenever another person tries to define your life that contradicts what God says about you, that person has become an idol in your life if you listen and believe their words. Only Jesus can define your life, or Satan can define it by listening to his voice.

Today, start asking, "Who said that?" Align your life with what God says about you.*


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This good word, was very useful to me this last week. I pray that this helps someone else as well:
> 
> *Who said that?
> 
> Then I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, "Now salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of His Christ have come, for the accuser of our brethren, who accused them before our God day and night, has been cast down" (Rev 12:10-11).
> 
> Do you discern the voice that whispers in your ear during the course of your day? Whatever voice agrees with what God says about you is the voice of the Holy Spirit. However, if the voice disagrees with the nature of God and what He has said about your life, you can be sure it is Satan whispering in your ear, accusing you.
> 
> When you hear any voice in your ear ask "Who said that?" use the filter of the Holy Spirit to discern who is speaking to you. For instance, God would never say to you, "I do not love you. Or, your life is a failure, or you will never amount to anything." He would never communicate words of shame to you. You were made in the image of God.
> 
> Respond to the accuser with the audible Word of God, just as Jesus did when He was tempted. He told Satan the truth about Him and His purpose and His needs. James tells us to "resist the devil and he will flee from you." This requires action on your part to respond to the voice we hear.
> 
> Whenever another person tries to define your life that contradicts what God says about you, that person has become an idol in your life if you listen and believe their words. Only Jesus can define your life, or Satan can define it by listening to his voice.
> 
> Today, start asking, "Who said that?" Align your life with what God says about you.*



Blackpearl1993...  Thank you.   Thank you very much.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Blackpearl1993...  Thank you.   Thank you very much.



Glad it was useful to you, but there's no need to thank me, Sis. You see, I desperately needed this message too. This last week my mother called me to tell me that she is disappointed and angry because I have "wasted my college education that my father paid for" since I am home with my children as a stay at home mom. She said that my father "worked himself into the grave and that I was ungrateful and selfish for not putting my education to good use". Her tone was angry and just filled with venom. This happened within the course of a conversation that started out as very pleasant. I got off the phone and had to pray that God would help me forgive her. He did do that, as we all know God is true to His Word. However, the words had hurt me *very* deeply because my husband and I made the decision for me to stay home after much prayer when we were still engaged. This decision was prayerfully planned and we both believe that this is where God has me at this season in my life. I have no regrets about the decision. Mom's words hurt and they kept ringing in my ears. I asked God why I could forgive her but couldn't forget the words. Shortly thereafter, this message was in my e-mails. It was timely and it was God showing me the truth about the situation. God is so good! He acres not just about the practical stuff but also about how we feel. Praise His name!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Some more good word.....



Today's Prayer
God, When I remember the story of Joseph's life, I realize how you want so much more for me than I could ever dream of. I also see how you can turn what man means for evil into what you mean for good. Please bring this to my mind whenever I'm feeling doubt and confusion; whenever I'm feeling oppressed and alone; whenever I'm feeling unjustly treated; whenever I think that I don't have something I need. I know that you are in control. I pray that I will always allow you to do your work and that I will not interfere in your plans for me. Please give me strength and fill me with your desires for me. Thank you, loving Father. In Jesus' name, amen. 


Beware of Mixture

"Then they said, 'These are your gods, O Israel, who brought you up out of Egypt'" (Ex 32:4).

Moses had gone up onto Mount Sinai to meet with God and receive the Ten Commandments. He left his brother Aaron in charge. Aaron had been mentored by his brother Moses. However, we learn that Aaron still has vestiges of Egypt residing in him. He had not had a complete conversion from the ways of Egypt to the ways of God. His leadership was not strong enough to thwart a rebellion in the camp and he allowed the people, and even encouraged the people, to make an idol of gold. Later, he tried to justify his actions by saying the idol was a God of Israel.

Today we see such mixture in the body of Christ. We promote guaranteed prosperity without the cross. We call adversity a sign of a lack of faith. We promote New Age philosophies mixed with the scriptures and call it a new freedom in Christ. This is only mixture. It is an abomination to the Lord.

And because Aaron has mixture in his own life, he was unable to be truthful to Moses when confronted with his actions. "He said to Aaron, 'What did these people do to you, that you led them into such great sin?' So I told them, 'Whoever has any gold jewelry, take it off.' Then they gave me the gold, and I threw it into the fire, and out came this calf!'" (Ex 32:21-24).

Did you notice Aaron's explanation? Out came this calf! - all by itself. Aaron attempted to deceive Moses. Aaron failed to fulfill his role as a strong, Godly leader. He allowed "mixture" to have power over the people of God.

Pray that you will be faithful to the Word of God and not allow new philosophies to distort its ageless truths.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993...

You have the heart of Jesus, always at the right place, at the right time.  In your heart of need, you shared a Word in due season with others.  You didn't keep it to yourself.  

So again,   "Thank you"


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> God is so good! He acres not just about the practical stuff but also about how we feel. Praise His name!



Blackpearl1993... 

This is so true...  "God is not 'untouched' by our feelings."


_For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin..... Hebrews 4:15  _


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Blackpearl1993...  Thank you.   Thank you very much.



Profound...thank you for this.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am requesting prayer for the salvation of my father's wife Maribel and her grandson David. My dad is a believer, but Maribel and David are from El Salvador and they are not believers. This is a difficult situation for my dad, there is a lot of strife in the home.  Please pray for peace and salvation for that entire household. 

Thank you for your prayers!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am requesting prayer for the salvation of my father's wife Maribel and her grandson David. My dad is a believer, but Maribel and David are from El Salvador and they are not believers. This is a difficult situation for my dad, there is a lot of strife in the home.  Please pray for peace and salvation for that entire household.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers!



It is our honour to pray for your Dad's family for salvation for Maribel and David.   

Father God, we hold before you these precious lives whom you love more than words can ever say.   We ask that you minister so much love into their hearts that they will no longer resist but fall right into your loving arms and receive all of the love that you have for them and surrender their full hearts unto you.   

That they will receive Jesus as their Lord and Saviour forever. 

For this we thank you with all of our hearts, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Today's Prayer
God, I believe You are using circumstances and events to move me into a place of patient waiting as You put me in the place You desire for me. Help my soul to mature, my faith to grow, my life to be more pure and dedicated to You. James 1:2-4 tells me, "Count it all joy when you fall into various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces patience. But let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing." Lord, I praise You in the midst of it all--my special trials and daily challenges--knowing that I must learn to be patient and content as I wait upon You. Thank You for being with me through every trial, every day. In Jesus' name I pray, amen.


The Perfectionist

09-04-2013
"Moses said to the LORD, 'O Lord, I have never been eloquent, neither in the past nor since you have spoken to your servant. I am slow of speech and tongue'" (Ex 4:10).

One of the greatest affronts you can commit against God is to refuse His calling that He has placed upon you. Imagine arguing with your Creator and telling him you know better than Him.

That is exactly what Moses did when God called him to be his spokesperson to Pharaoh.

God and Moses got into an "I know best" competition. "The LORD said to him, 'Who gave man his mouth? Who makes him deaf or mute? Who gives him sight or makes him blind? Is it not I, the LORD? Now go; I will help you speak and will teach you what to say.' But Moses said, 'O Lord, please send someone else to do it.'"

God actually relented in the argument. Can you imagine that? But He's not happy about it. "Then the LORD's anger burned against Moses and he said, 'What about your brother, Aaron the Levite?'" God has to use Aaron as Moses' mouthpiece.

Have you ever not pursued something because it had to be perfect? There is a fine line between doing things with excellence and being a perfectionist. Perfectionists become argumentative with God. They refuse to step out in faith and obedience because they care too much about what others think if the results don't turn out perfectly.

I battled these same demons when God led me into a writing and speaking ministry. "Lord, I am weak in grammar and you know I'm an introvert." Then He reminded me "...for my power is made perfect in weakness" (2 Cor 12:9).

When God places His anointing on you He uses whatever level of skill you have to fulfill His purposes in your life. This is why you need not fear moving into an unfamiliar area if He calls you there.

What is God waiting for you to do? It may be time to step out. He specializes in "cliff-catching."


----------



## Sashaa08

^^Thank you Sister!  So timely indeed.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Today's Prayer
> God, I believe You are using circumstances and events to move me into a place of patient waiting as You put me in the place You desire for me. Help my soul to mature, my faith to grow, my life to be more pure and dedicated to You. James 1:2-4 tells me, "Count it all joy when you fall into various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces patience. But let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing." Lord, I praise You in the midst of it all--my special trials and daily challenges--knowing that I must learn to be patient and content as I wait upon You. Thank You for being with me through every trial, every day. In Jesus' name I pray, amen.
> 
> 
> The Perfectionist
> 
> 09-04-2013
> "Moses said to the LORD, 'O Lord, I have never been eloquent, neither in the past nor since you have spoken to your servant. I am slow of speech and tongue'" (Ex 4:10).
> 
> One of the greatest affronts you can commit against God is to refuse His calling that He has placed upon you. Imagine arguing with your Creator and telling him you know better than Him.
> 
> That is exactly what Moses did when God called him to be his spokesperson to Pharaoh.
> 
> God and Moses got into an "I know best" competition. "The LORD said to him, 'Who gave man his mouth? Who makes him deaf or mute? Who gives him sight or makes him blind? Is it not I, the LORD? Now go; I will help you speak and will teach you what to say.' But Moses said, 'O Lord, please send someone else to do it.'"
> 
> God actually relented in the argument. Can you imagine that? But He's not happy about it. "Then the LORD's anger burned against Moses and he said, 'What about your brother, Aaron the Levite?'" God has to use Aaron as Moses' mouthpiece.
> 
> Have you ever not pursued something because it had to be perfect? There is a fine line between doing things with excellence and being a perfectionist. Perfectionists become argumentative with God. They refuse to step out in faith and obedience because they care too much about what others think if the results don't turn out perfectly.
> 
> I battled these same demons when God led me into a writing and speaking ministry. "Lord, I am weak in grammar and you know I'm an introvert." Then He reminded me "...for my power is made perfect in weakness" (2 Cor 12:9).
> 
> When God places His anointing on you He uses whatever level of skill you have to fulfill His purposes in your life. This is why you need not fear moving into an unfamiliar area if He calls you there.
> 
> What is God waiting for you to do? It may be time to step out. He specializes in "cliff-catching."



 I heard the exact same message almost verbatim on Joyce Meyer's podcast yesterday.  Perhaps God is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Shimmie

*Prayer Line Update for Thursday, September 5, 2013:*

  Hello Everyone :Rose: 

With the re-opening of schools and other family obligations this week, the Prayer Line will be closed on Thursday, September 5, 2013 and will re-open next Thursday, September 12 at 9:00 p.m.

We will still be in prayer for all prayer requests and will respond to all PM's and posts for prayer requests.

God bless you and don't worry anymore...God has set His heart towards helping and taking care of each and everyone one of you.


God is perfecting ALL that concerns you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Please pray for a young lady named Jasmine. She is in her early 20s but has lupus and is on dialysis due to kidney failure and recently lost a hand to amputation. I am heart broken over this. If there was ever a time I wanted to see the power of Christ manifest the way it did among the first believers that time is now. I am so grieved knowing she's suffering this way.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

MrsHaseeb said:


> Please pray for a young lady named Jasmine. She is in her early 20s but has lupus and is on dialysis due to kidney failure and recently lost a hand to amputation. I am heart broken over this. If there was ever a time I wanted to see the power of Christ manifest the way it did among the first believers that time is now. I am so grieved knowing she's suffering this way.



Father God, we know You have all power. We praise Your name and ask that You heal Jasmine's body. Father, we pray that she will no longer be in pain, and that she will no longer need dialysis. You are the Almighty. Please bless this young woman by healing her. We pray that every part of her body will be restored to it's correct working order, that there will be no further damage to any part of her organs, veins, arteries, muscles, and that her immune system will function normally. Please provide her with a strong support network that will pray for her as well as help her with practical day to day needs whatever they may be. Father God, please bless this young woman with peace; a peace that surpasses all understanding and fill her heart with joy. I pray that the people who are around her are also filled with peace and joy and that You will work through them to speak Your truth to Jasmine. I pray against all negative thoughts, doubt, fear, and any type of pity or bitterness. W condemn any tongues of judgement or doom and gloom. Father God, You do some of Your very best work in the worst situations. Give this young woman beauty for ashes. Bless her to know, speak to her heart and let her know that this situation will not circumvent the destiny You designed for her, but rather that it will only make her an even better tool for the kingdom of God. Let her Know that she will be blessed. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Father God, we know You have all power. We praise Your name and ask that You heal Jasmine's body. Father, we pray that she will no longer be in pain, and that she will no longer need dialysis.
> 
> You are the Almighty. Please bless this young woman by healing her. We pray that every part of her body will be restored to it's correct working order, that there will be no further damage to any part of her organs, veins, arteries, muscles, and that her immune system will function normally. Please provide her with a strong support network that will pray for her as well as help her with practical day to day needs whatever they may be.
> 
> Father God, please bless this young woman with peace; a peace that surpasses all understanding and fill her heart with joy. I pray that the people who are around her are also filled with peace and joy and that You will work through them to speak Your truth to Jasmine. I pray against all negative thoughts, doubt, fear, and any type of pity or bitterness. W condemn any tongues of judgement or doom and gloom.
> 
> Father God, You do some of Your very best work in the worst situations.
> 
> *Give this young woman beauty for ashes. *
> 
> Bless her to know, speak to her heart and let her know that this situation will not circumvent the destiny You designed for her, but rather that it will only make her an even better tool for the kingdom of God. Let her Know that she will be blessed. Amen!



In total agreement with this entire prayer.    Father, we bow our hearts and ask that you let it be so.

    

Surrounding Jasmine in love and prayers.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Blackpearl1993

*Today's Prayer*
Good morning, God! Thank you for this day. Please go with me and guide me on the paths you would have me travel today. Help me to be obedient to your will and Your prompting. Develop the gifts and skills you have placed within me, and flow through me to activate them for Your purpose and Your glory. In the name of Jesus I pray, Amen. 

*
Seeing the Ordinary as Extraordinary *

"Whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God" (1 Corinthians 10:31).

Our Lord never saw the mundane activities as ordinary. Whether He healed the sick or sat around the fire with the disciples, He did not see one activity as spiritual and the other non-spiritual. Life was lived as a holy service to His Heavenly Father.

Many times we fall prey to a spiritual hierarchy mentality. We believe certain activity is more blessed by God because it is done under a spiritual guise. We conduct our Christian meetings and conclude one is blessed by God based on attendance. We work to give money to ministry when we fail to recognize the very work we do is ministry.

God's glory can be expressed in the most common task. Whether washing the dishes or changing diapers or driving to the grocery store. When we begin to assign spiritual value to activities we begin to give greater importance to those activities we deem spiritually higher in the hierarchy.

Philip was in the midst of a major crusade when the Holy Spirit abruptly instructed him to stop and go to a desert road.

"Philip went down to a city in Samaria and proclaimed the Christ there. When the crowds heard Philip and saw the miraculous signs he did, they all paid close attention to what he said."

"Now an angel of the Lord said to Philip, 'Go south to the road-the desert road-that goes down from Jerusalem to Gaza.' So he started out, and on his way he met an Ethiopian eunuch, an important official in charge of all the treasury of Candace, queen of the Ethiopians. This man had gone to Jerusalem to worship, and on his way home was sitting in his chariot reading the book of Isaiah the prophet. The Spirit told Philip, 'Go to that chariot and stay near it'" (Acts 8:26-29). We see in this story that neither activity was more important than the other. Philip's job was to live in communion with the Holy Spirit and be obedient to His promptings.

Today, view every activity you do with an attitude of worship and communion with Jesus.


----------



## sharentu

i have two silent requests.  thank you in advance for those who say a quick prayer for me.  again thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

sharentu... 

Still lifting you in prayer...   God's great mercy and favor is upon you and those you love and are praying with and for.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## sharentu

Shimmie said:


> @sharentu...
> 
> Still lifting you in prayer...   God's great mercy and favor is upon you and those you love and are praying with and for.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie



Thank you so much Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie

sharentu said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie.



 

For you, sharentu 

It is well... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Take a look at this and just let it soak in ladies:

Receiving Bad News
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
09-18-2013
"Also our enemies said, 'Before they know it or see us, we will be right there among them and will kill them and put an end to the work'" (Neh 4:11).

I opened the letter from the attorney and began to read the contents. The more I read, the sicker my stomach felt. I could not believe the words I was reading. I literally felt sick with fear. Perhaps you've had a similar experience. Maybe you got news that you've got cancer. Or someone has had an accident. Or you are being sued.

Nehemiah was rebuilding the wall in Jerusalem. The going was tough. As if things were not tough enough, he got a letter from another corrupt government official threatening to kill anyone involved in rebuilding the wall.

"But when Sanballat, Tobiah, the Arabs, the Ammonites and the men of Ashdod heard that the repairs to Jerusalem's walls had gone ahead and that the gaps were being closed, they were very angry. They all plotted together to come and fight against Jerusalem and stir up trouble against it. But we prayed to our God and posted a guard day and night to meet this threat (Neh 4:7-9 emphasis mine).

There is but one response we should have to bad news. Pray to our God and take the necessary steps to defend ourselves against the threat. This was Nehemiah's response.

Once you begin to take these actions avoid projecting what might happen to you in the future. This is a sure-fire first step toward depression. Ask God's grace for one day at a time only.

"Consider the ravens: They do not sow or reap, they have no storeroom or barn; yet God feeds them. And how much more valuable you are than birds! Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? Since you cannot do this very little thing, why do you worry about the rest?" (Luke 12:24-26).

Turn your bad news over to the Lord. He specializes in turning crises into opportunities.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

God is the God of Success


"If you fully obey the LORD your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the LORD your God will set you high above all the nations on earth" (Deut 28:1-2).

Our God is a God of success. You are created to be a success. Success is rooted in our relationship with God, not in our abilities. When our abilities are separated from our relationship with God, success is short-lived.

"All these blessings will come upon you and accompany you if you obey the LORD your God: You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock - the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks. Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed. You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out. The LORD will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven. The LORD will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The LORD your God will bless you in the land he is giving you" (Deut 28:2-8).

Sometimes God allows you to fail in order for you to succeed. Each of us must first experience our own death and resurrection from our old nature. This is for you to learn Who the source of true success is. You will be amazed how easy success will come when your life is in proper alignment with the purposes of God.

Today, reaffirm your commitment to follow His ways in all that you do. This will ensure God's purposes will be fulfilled in you.


----------



## aribell

Ladies, a dear friend of mine just shared that his brother is experiencing clear indications of serious mental illness and has left the state and changed numbers due to the illness distorting his perceptions and fears.  He believes his family is his enemy.  This is not the first episode, but he stopped taking his medication and they are going to have to figure out how to stabilize him and may have to get the law/law enforcement involved.  Please also pray for strength and encouragement for my friend, who has already dealt for several years with serious family tribulations.  

Please pray that he would not harm himself or anyone else, and that he would cooperate with his family as they try to help him come to grips with this.  Thank you.


----------



## Supergirl

nicola.kirwan

I came into this thread to ask for prayer, but then of course I saw your request. I have said a prayer for this young man that he would be whole and healthy through the healing power and authority of Jesus Christ. I have prayed that he will not harm himself or others. I prayed for peace between he and his family. 

In the Name Above All Others,
Jesus Christ
Amen


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Ladies, a dear friend of mine just shared that his brother is experiencing clear indications of serious mental illness and has left the state and changed numbers due to the illness distorting his perceptions and fears.  He believes his family is his enemy.  This is not the first episode, but he stopped taking his medication and they are going to have to figure out how to stabilize him and may have to get the law/law enforcement involved.  Please also pray for strength and encouragement for my friend, who has already dealt for several years with serious family tribulations.
> 
> Please pray that he would not harm himself or anyone else, and that he would cooperate with his family as they try to help him come to grips with this.  Thank you.



Nicola, I am in total agreement with Supergirl's prayer for your friend's brother.   

In Jesus' Name we bow our hearts and thank God for giving this family total peace and a sound mind.    Father we understand that many of the medications have side effects which will cause a patient to not take the prescriptions.   We also understand how many of the patients 'fight' to feel better and to feel normal.     

Father God, we know too, that even though it is a chemical imbalance which causes many mental illnesses, yet satan has a hand in this as well.   And we bind these principalities and spirits of darkness from these precious souls and in the Name of Jesus this man will have every cell and function of his spirit, mind and body will be whole and normal and he is set free from the hands of the enemy, free and healed and delivered and so shall he remain free under the power of the Name of Jesus...........Amen.  

And again we pray   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Ladies, a dear friend of mine just shared that his brother is experiencing clear indications of serious mental illness and has left the state and changed numbers due to the illness distorting his perceptions and fears.  He believes his family is his enemy.  This is not the first episode, but he stopped taking his medication and they are going to have to figure out how to stabilize him and may have to get the law/law enforcement involved.  Please also pray for strength and encouragement for my friend, who has already dealt for several years with serious family tribulations.
> 
> Please pray that he would not harm himself or anyone else, and that he would cooperate with his family as they try to help him come to grips with this.  Thank you.



Supergirl... whatever your prayer request... my heart is yielded, bowed unto the Lord in total agreement with you.    

The Word is on it.... all ready.  

In Jesus Name, We know it's true.  There is nothing, that anyone can bring negative to you.


----------



## aribell

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Pussinboots

Hi ladies, I am requesting that you pray for me.  I am desperately reaching out to God, but I don't feel like my prayers are reaching Him.  I am asking that you PLEASE stand in the gap for me.  I believe in the power of prayer, please pray me.  Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Pussinboots said:


> Hi ladies, I am requesting that you pray for me.  I am desperately reaching out to God, but I don't feel like my prayers are reaching Him.  I am asking that you PLEASE stand in the gap for me.  I believe in the power of prayer, please pray me.  Thank you!



Dearest Pussinboots....  

Your 'siggy' speaks volumes.    

As with God, He hears your prays as if His ears were designed only for you.  Truly, He is attending to your heart and deepest cries.   The time is simply a test of your faith... will you continue to believe even when it seems God is not listening or answering.    

Release your faith to believe no matter what.  And you do believe and you will stay with God.  Your love for Him is just that strong. And His love for you is far stronger.  

Father we thank you for your precious daughter, whom you are in the midst of and will never leave nor forsake her.  Thank you for showing her 'You' in her life and in her heart and that you are attending to her every cry and prayer.   Let her know that you are there and there for her for always.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Renewed1

I try not to complain and patiently wait on God, which I still am patiently waiting.  But I made a declaration that I would not accept a certain job again.  I hated it and I always went home in tears, because I hated it so much.  

I am interviewing for the position I'm interested in (which is in Human Resources); but haven't been hired as of yet. I believe God is going to do it.  

But I feel, there is no other alternative for me right now, but to do something I hate, so I can survive.  Please pray for me.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> I try not to complain and patiently wait on God, which I still am patiently waiting.  But I made a declaration that I would not accept a certain job again.  I hated it and I always went home in tears, because I hated it so much.
> 
> I am interviewing for the position I'm interested in (which is in Human Resources); but haven't been hired as of yet. I believe God is going to do it.
> 
> But I feel, there is no other alternative for me right now, but to do something I hate, so I can survive.  Please pray for me.



For you, Dear Love, there is an open door which no man can shut.  

Father God, we thank you for placing your precious daughter, "Renewed1" in her destiny ordered of you where you have ordained peace and total blessings and provision for her...far above her desires and her prayers.

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with all of our hearts and our inward being... Amen.


----------



## Pussinboots

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Pussinboots....
> 
> Your 'siggy' speaks volumes.
> 
> As with God, He hears your prays as if His ears were designed only for you. Truly, He is attending to your heart and deepest cries. The time is simply a test of your faith... will you continue to believe even when it seems God is not listening or answering.
> 
> Release your faith to believe no matter what. And you do believe and you will stay with God. Your love for Him is just that strong. And His love for you is far stronger.
> 
> Father we thank you for your precious daughter, whom you are in the midst of and will never leave nor forsake her. Thank you for showing her 'You' in her life and in her heart and that you are attending to her every cry and prayer. Let her know that you are there and there for her for always.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Thank you, Shimmie, I am so grateful for this board and ladies like you.  Just knowing that you are praying with me and for me gives me a boost.  I truly appreciate you.  I am praying and hanging in there, it sure is hard sometimes to wait on the Lord but I know His timing and His plan for my life is best for me.  Thank you again!!


----------



## JaneBond007

Sometimes, new seasons bring past memories of "why" and they are certainly difficult to navigate.  Regrets flood the mind as what-if's, should-be's and why-not's become the stone for just a fleeting moment on the road forward.   One chapter closes and another opens and we are just in the middle of it.  For all those in moments of nostalgia that bring a sigh and a tear in the corner that refuses to fall, please remember them in prayer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Please lift my aunt Eunice up in prayer, she is undergoing radiation treatment for cancer in her leg.

Please lift my cousin Trisia's father, brother Presley, up in prayer, he is undergoing treatment for prostate cancer.

Thank you for your prayers!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please lift my aunt Eunice up in prayer, she is undergoing radiation treatment for cancer in her leg.
> 
> Please lift my cousin Trisia's father, brother Presley, up in prayer, he is undergoing treatment for prostate cancer.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers!



Father we thank you for our sister AtlantaJJ and for her precious family members who are undergoing treatments and surgeries for the 'word' cancer.  And indeed, cancer is just that, only a word.    We praise you that Jesus conquered this and all other diseases on the cross and they will live and see the full recovery and manifestation of your healing power fully active and exalted in their lives and in their bodies in Jesus' Name.   

Thank you for covering and embracing them and soaking them in your total peace and loving assurance that you are there and shall always be with them to see them through and beyond this... in Jesus' Holy and Precious and Mighty Name, Amen and Amen.

For this and for so much more, we thank you Father God...with all of our hearts and souls.    You are the Lord God of All in our hearts and lives forever more.   Amen.


----------



## mrselle

I am asking for prayer.  I need healing.  I don't know if it is emotional, dealing with day to day life that is taking its toll on me or if there is a physical problem.  The last three weeks have been very tough.  Money spent on major repairs on our home, my kids and just life.  I've had a headache for the past five days.  I thought I was dehydrated, but now I'm not so sure.  I need to be healthy to take care of my family.  I love this time of year, but I feel like I can't enjoy it to the fullest because I don't feel like myself.  I'm trying so hard, but every day for the past three weeks has been a battle.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I am asking for prayer.  I need healing.  I don't know if it is emotional, dealing with day to day life that is taking its toll on me or if there is a physical problem.  The last three weeks have been very tough.  Money spent on major repairs on our home, my kids and just life.  I've had a headache for the past five days.  I thought I was dehydrated, but now I'm not so sure.  I need to be healthy to take care of my family.  I love this time of year, but I feel like I can't enjoy it to the fullest because I don't feel like myself.  I'm trying so hard, but every day for the past three weeks has been a battle.



For You mrselle...  

_And we have confidence in the Lord touching you ...._ (2 Thessalonians 3:4)

17 Lord, thou hast heard the desire of the humble: thou wilt prepare their heart, thou wilt cause thine ear to hear:

18 To judge the fatherless and the oppressed, _that the man of the earth may no more oppress._ 

_(Psalm 10:17-18)_


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> Father we thank you for our sister AtlantaJJ and for her precious family members who are undergoing treatments and surgeries for the 'word' cancer.  And indeed, cancer is just that, only a word.    We praise you that Jesus conquered this and all other diseases on the cross and they will live and see the full recovery and manifestation of your healing power fully active and exalted in their lives and in their bodies in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Thank you for covering and embracing them and soaking them in your total peace and loving assurance that you are there and shall always be with them to see them through and beyond this... in Jesus' Holy and Precious and Mighty Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> For this and for so much more, we thank you Father God...with all of our hearts and souls.    You are the Lord God of All in our hearts and lives forever more.   Amen.


Thank you Shimmie!!


----------



## JaneBond007

Please  pray fervently for all government workers, Head Start enrolled children, disabled Veterans, those who are furloughed, the unemployed, the poor, the homeless, incarcerated, for smaller business owners, the ill...Pray that there is a fair and just solution, comfort and peace.


There is no need to quote or respond, let's just remember those around us in these difficult times.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Please  pray fervently for all government workers, Head Start enrolled children, disabled Veterans, those who are furloughed, the unemployed, the poor, the homeless, incarcerated, for smaller business owners, the ill...Pray that there is a fair and just solution, comfort and peace.



Thank you for posting this.  Although we've been in prayer, I didn't have a chance to post it here.  I am so glad that you did.   

Thanks again very much.


----------



## alundra

I have started school but haven't gotten my funding together yet. I feel like this is what I am supposed to do -- I can really feel it! Please pray for me to find out what I am supposed to do next and how I can get funding.


----------



## Shimmie

alundra said:


> I have started school but haven't gotten my funding together yet. I feel like this is what I am supposed to do -- I can really feel it! Please pray for me to find out what I am supposed to do next and how I can get funding.



Father we thank you for making all and total provision for alundra to have funding for her school as well as her other needs and heart's desires in Jesus' Name... Amen.  

Far above and beyond she has asked you for and for also giving her insight, much wisdom and peace in her heart and soul and trusting you to be in total control, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   We thank you Father with all of our heart and soul, Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Please send up a prayer. A sister is getting tired. One thing after another is hitting me and while I know God had this plan for me, I'm still faced with my reality right here and now.  
I do have my life, health, strength, sanity, children, salvation and those may be all that's left by the time this storm its over.

 Lost my marriage..lost my job...lost my internet....trying to save my home from foreclosure....might be having to  hide my car.

I'm grateful that at least for the mean time I have a place to live and a car to get around. Those two are in jeopardy.

I'm looking for a miracle. I've been on interview after interview and nothing is coming. I've got no income and I'm awaiting an appeal hearing to try to get my unemployment.


----------



## Iammoney

blqlady said:


> My heart is heavy as I type this. I've placed my prayers here before in regards to my patient Elijah.
> His mom is seriously considering giving him up to the state because she said he's to much for her.  She hates her life because her upbringing her terrible relationship with her mother and her sisters, her job, no husband, no social life no support basically.
> When she sent me the text this morning I could not stop crying I love this child like my own. God placed him in my life to give me unconditional love joy and peace.  I could be having the worst day of my life but when I'm with him. It seems as though they don't exist. I couldn't imagine my life without him.
> I used to work in a nursing home and I know how children like him are treated. He doesn't deserve that. He only cares about your love and attention and his food in that order. Lol.
> Please pray for him and his mom.
> 
> Thank you in advance





I know that you ladies have prayed for my patient. well... i just wanted to update his mom gave him up today. I ask that if you can to please keep him in your prayers because he's not out of the woods. thank you in advance


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> I know that you ladies have prayed for my patient. well... i just wanted to update his mom gave him up today. I ask that if you can to please keep him in your prayers because he's not out of the woods. thank you in advance



blqlady



Thank you for sharing Elijah with us.   We are honoured to keep him in our prayers.   We thank God right now for ordaining special care for this dear one and that he will only know love and protection, never cruelty nor rejection.  We ask and thank God for assigning specific guardians over his care. 

We also lift up his mother.  That God captures her heart and turns her heart towards the love of her son and giving her the peace and forgiveness that she has been seeking.  That she will know Jesus as her Saviour, her Life, her Provider for both her and her son.   Never again will she feel nor be lost or lonely or fearful of caring for her child.

We thank God for healing all other children and adults who are in this same painful situation or one similar.   That God sets them free.  For whom the 'Son' sets free is free indeed... and forever.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

amen shimmie i also ask that you guys please keep me in your prayers because im having a very hard time dealing with this and that you ask God to order my steps because i feel like im in a state of limbo.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> amen shimmie i also ask that you guys please keep me in your prayers because im having a very hard time dealing with this and that you ask God to order my steps because i feel like im in a state of limbo.



Agreed  

Also asking God to 'speak to your heart'...His total peace and reassurance that He is taking care of all of your cares, personally and for this precious child, Elijah.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Hi all,

Can you please prayer for my family and I. We are having a really hard time right now and need prayer that we will all be alright.  I'm sorry I can't give details :-/

Also please pray for me. Next week at work, my work is being reviewed so I can be granted my next stage of power. I'm very scared. I don't want to make any mistakes.  

Thank you!!


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please prayer for my family and I. We are having a really hard time right now and need prayer that we will all be alright.  I'm sorry I can't give details :-/
> 
> Also please pray for me. Next week at work, my work is being reviewed so I can be granted my next stage of power. I'm very scared. I don't want to make any mistakes.
> 
> Thank you!!



Precious LovelyLouboutin....

Whatever your needs, God has said 'I will heal them and bless them'...

In Jesus' Name ,  Amen


----------



## VAIS4LUVAZ

Hi Ladies, 

I had a strange encounter this morning while sleeping and I'm not sure, what to make of it.  I felt an urge to scream out to God, but I couldn't hear myself nor move.  It literally felt like something was holding me down and although my mouth was moving, I was speechless. I kept praying for help but the hold became stronger. I started saying the Lord's Prayer and the hold let go.  Please keep me in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

VAIS4LUVAZ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a strange encounter this morning while sleeping and I'm not sure, what to make of it.  I felt an urge to scream out to God, but I couldn't hear myself nor move.  It literally felt like something was holding me down and although my mouth was moving, I was speechless. I kept praying for help but the hold became stronger. I started saying the Lord's Prayer and the hold let go.  Please keep me in prayer.



Indeed, you have our prayers.  

This has happened to me as well as many other members here in the forum and several Christian friends that I know outside of the forum.  It's almost like drowning and being unable to get your breath, or as if you are being 'smothered.'   However, the 'attack' did not prevail.   

What it did was only show just how much more powerful our prayers and calling out the name of Jesus is.  It proved to the 'enemy' that God is in the midst of you no matter what.  You resisted the devil and he indeed did 'flee' from you, because of God's Word inside of you which came forth in your prayers.  God's Word cannot be quenched.   That 'dream' attack won't be back again.   

This is one of the many scriptures that God gave me.   

*Proverbs 3:24-26...*

_When you lie down, you will not be afraid;
Yes, you will lie down and your sleep will be sweet.

Do not be afraid of sudden terror,
Nor of trouble from the wicked when it comes;

For the Lord will be your confidence,
And will keep your foot from being caught._

Psalm 46...

Be still and know that I am God...


----------



## Blackpearl1993

VAIS4LUVAZ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a strange encounter this morning while sleeping and I'm not sure, what to make of it.  I felt an urge to scream out to God, but I couldn't hear myself nor move.  It literally felt like something was holding me down and although my mouth was moving, I was speechless. I kept praying for help but the hold became stronger. I started saying the Lord's Prayer and the hold let go.  Please keep me in prayer.



This has happened to me before. It's the enemies attempt to attack you, but he didn't prevail. I know it's unnerving at first but don't be afraid dear one. God is with you and the enemy has no hold on you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Good morning my sisters.  I haven't posted here in awhile but I read faithfully.   I am asking for prayers for myself and my sons.  My situation needs a miracle.  So many things have cropped up and God has always covered my  household,  but the attacks have left me battle scarred and weary.  
I wouldn't even post this here but for my boys.  I just need God to move in a mighty way.  Love all of you and thanks in advance for your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Good morning my sisters.  I haven't posted here in awhile but I read faithfully.   I am asking for prayers for myself and my sons.  My situation needs a miracle.  So many things have cropped up and God has always covered my  household,  but the attacks have left me battle scarred and weary.
> 
> I wouldn't even post this here but for my boys.  I just need God to move in a mighty way.  Love all of you and thanks in advance for your prayers.



  For you Precious Sister.  

God has given you a 'Cruse of Oil'.     

(II Kings 4:1-7) :Rose:

_The wife of a man from the company of the prophets cried out to Elisha, 

“Your servant my husband is dead, and you know that he revered the Lord. But now his creditor is coming to take my two boys as his slaves.”

Elisha replied to her, “How can I help you? Tell me, what do you have in your house?”

“Your servant has nothing there at all,” she said, “except a small jar of olive oil.”

Elisha said, “Go around and ask all your neighbors for empty jars. Don’t ask for just a few. 

Then go inside and shut the door behind you and your sons. Pour oil into all the jars, and as each is filled, put it to one side.”

She left him and shut the door behind her and her sons. They brought the jars to her and she kept pouring. 

When all the jars were full, she said to her son, “Bring me another one.”

But he replied, “There is not a jar left.” Then the oil stopped flowing.

She went and told the man of God, and he said, _

*“Go, sell the oil and pay your debts. You and your sons can live on what is left.”
*

Precious Sweetie:  Ask God to show you, the Gifts that you have to sell and to prosper.   He will show you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thank you Shimmie
I'm a crying sobbing mess right now... thank you so much.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Thank you Shimmie
> I'm a crying sobbing mess right now... thank you so much.



 

Me too...   

God is soooooooo merciful.  And upon you is Great Mercy.  Great and unending.   God is breaking that 'spirit' of defeat off of you.   Those thoughts do not rule.  God promises over rule all of them.


----------



## betteron2day

I ask for prayer for my daughter's father. He was a hit and run victim last year that left him paralyzed from the nipples down. He is going through a deep depression and he has turned his back on God. I pray that his soul/spirit is healed. That his mental status is healed and that his body is healed. I believe these bones can live again. We are praying for total healing of his bones and limbs and the he regain bowel and bladder function and feeling and that he walk again in the mighty name of Jesus. I need someone to pray and agree with me that knows that God can do exceddingly abundantly above all that we can think or imagine.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

betteron2day said:


> I ask for prayer for my daughter's father. He was a hit and run victim last year that left him paralyzed from the nipples down. He is going through a deep depression and he has turned his back on God. I pray that his soul/spirit is healed. That his mental status is healed and that his body is healed. I believe these bones can live again. We are praying for total healing of his bones and limbs and the he regain bowel and bladder function and feeling and that he walk again in the mighty name of Jesus. I need someone to pray and agree with me that knows that God can do exceddingly abundantly above all that we can think or imagine.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



betteron2day 

Looking at your name, this is what came into my heart:

More today than yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow....

Scripture:   

_The steadfast love of the LORD never ceases; his mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning; great is your faithfulness_    (Lamentations 3:22-23)

Each day shall be 'Better'.    Can you believe this?   Of course you can.   

From God's Word above.... 

:Rose:  His steadfast love never ceases...  

Your Loved One's healing is in the love of the Lord.  

:Rose:  God's Mercies never come to an end.  

Life is not over for your Loved one. 

:Rose:  They are new EVERY morning 

Better comes each day for Him....

:Rose:  Great is God's Faithfulness ...

The Lord is faithful and just to bring this all to pass, just for you the Vessel of Faith for your Loved One.     Until he able to be strong again, you are the one keeping him strong by way of the Lord and our Precious Holy Spirit.

One more thing:   Whisper to your Loved One;   "Jehovah Mitzvah"  which means "The Lord our Justice".    God is bringing full justice for your Loved' One's pain and suffering.   Justice will be served.   

Write this in his Bible so he can see it each day... _Jehovah Mitzvah.... God's Justice prevails for me. _

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## betteron2day

Shimmie

Thanks Ms. Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

betteron2day said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thanks Ms. Shimmie



betteron2day... 

It's my honour to pray for you and with you.  

As I was traveling home on the train, the Lord gave me more to share.  

You mentioned in your prayer request, that you believe these bones can 'live' again.   

*Scripture: * Ezekiel and the Valley of the Dry Bones came to mind.  

I know you know this.    Bear with me as I type it, this is not a cut/paste.  I'm typing it by heart...bear with me.  Okay?  

*The Lord asked Ezekiel*, "Can these dry bones live?"   

*Ezekiel said,* "Lord you know"

*The Lord said to Ezekiel:*  "Prophesy"    Command them to live.  

Ezekiel prophesied, and the bones came together from the earth?

*The Lord asked again:*   "Can these dry bones live?"  

"Lord, you know..."  

"Prophesy" ... and the sinew (muscle) and skin began to cover the bones.

Then Ezekiel prophesied again, and the_ breath of life _came into those bodies and they lived. 

----------

My Dear Sister... 'Prophesy'... ever so gently in prayer and ever so gently upon him.... "Dry bones live!"   And they will obey, the Word of the Lord.   

"Nerve by Nerve" .... Artery by Artery.... Vessel by Vessel... Bone by Bone..."

Prophesy and see the salvation of the Lord take place.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

God loves you and your prayers will not go unanswered.   I have no idea what God has in His plans but I do know that your expectation (of healing) will not be disappointed.   

Thank you for allowing me to share with you in prayer.    Give your Loved one a hug... He is going to be just fine.  

O' one more thing that I received when I was traveling home.   The Justice served will be the healing of your Loved one.   

Jehovah Mitzvah....our God of Justice who heals.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

No request, just wanted to say God Bless everyone and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Divine.

In comparison to what other ladies are going through, I feel like my trials are nothing. But I won't stop praying until God says it's over.

I just need prayer in general. I'm going through a very tough time fighting through emotions of hurt,  pain, and loneliness. By God's grace I'm getting by, but barely. I want to be healed so badly but I feel like no matter what I do that pain still lingers. I hate feeling like I failed. I'm still stuck moving around a mountain that I should have passed ages ago. I just feel like the enemy is trying to convince me the reason why things aren't getting better is because God won't heal my wounds. He is whispering that God doesn't hear my prayers. 

I know this isn't true. So please keep me in your prayers as I continue to wage in this war against the enemy's attack on my spirit.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> In comparison to what other ladies are going through, I feel like my trials are nothing. But I won't stop praying until God says it's over.
> 
> I just need prayer in general. I'm going through a very tough time fighting through emotions of hurt,  pain, and loneliness. By God's grace I'm getting by, but barely. I want to be healed so badly but I feel like no matter what I do that pain still lingers. I hate feeling like I failed. I'm still stuck moving around a mountain that I should have passed ages ago. I just feel like the enemy is trying to convince me the reason why things aren't getting better is because God won't heal my wounds. He is whispering that God doesn't hear my prayers.
> 
> I know this isn't true. So please keep me in your prayers as I continue to wage in this war against the enemy's attack on my spirit.



Dearest Divine....  

_ ‘Thus says the Lord, the God of David your father: “I have heard your prayer, I have seen your tears; surely I will heal you. _

(2 Kings 20:4(b)

Not a random quote...Receive your healing.  :Rose:


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie

What does the bible say about breaking curses or generational curses etc...?


----------



## Divine.

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Divine....
> 
> _ ‘Thus says the Lord, the God of David your father: “I have heard your prayer, I have seen your tears; surely I will heal you. _
> 
> (2 Kings 20:4(b)
> 
> Not a random quote...Receive your healing.  :Rose:



Shimmie  This couldn't be random. I declare that I will receive my healing! Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Shimmie
> 
> What does the bible say about breaking curses or generational curses etc...?



There are many...however this word is for you...

The Bible says that because of Jesus, His death upon the Cross and the Blood that He shed for all of our afflictions, Lucia is not cursed... 

When you believe that whatever 'curse' one thinks is upon them, goes away.  

Jesus rules and reigns.... His goodness and mercy follows you all the days of your life.   

You are surrounded by God's loving protection  

_Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him: I will set him on high, because he hath known my name.

He shall call upon me, and I will answer him: I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honour him.

With long life will I satisfy him, and shew him my salvation._

Psalm 91:14-16.... "Yours" 

:Rose:

Believe you are 'Blessed'...after all, Jesus is your 'Big Brother'.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Shimmie  This couldn't be random. I declare that I will receive my healing! Thank you



  to you too, Angel.   You too.  

God's great love 'overflow' is being poured upon you...in abundance.


----------



## RUBY

I have a broken heart and a broken spirit. The world seems a real tough place right now but I'm here because I heard that prayer changes things but I can't do it by myself.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

RUBY said:


> I have a broken heart and a broken spirit. The world seems a real tough place right now but I'm here because I heard that prayer changes things but I can't do it by myself.



RUBY It's not His will that you do it alone we need each other and we are our brothers keeper.  God is is still in the healing business and will mend your broken heart and will renew your spirit.  I'm praying g for you trust in Him.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> RUBY It's not His will that you do it alone we need each other and we are our brothers keeper.  God is is still in the healing business and will mend your broken heart and will renew your spirit.  I'm praying g for you trust in Him.



In Jesus' Name, I pray with you for RUBY...God is mending her broken heart. Amen and Amen...


----------



## Sosa

Please pray and believe with me for healing for my mom (elimination of hypertension), dad (relief from knee pain and corrected vision impairment), aunt-in-law (recovery from and reversal of damage caused by diabetes).

Thank you.


----------



## JaneBond007

Please pray for me.  There is something on my heart and I don't know how to get it started.  I've been thinking of it forever!  People are encouraging me in various ways.  I don't know how I would make it come to pass.  I feel like a little David fighting a big Goliath!  One word, one bit of faith as small as a mustard seed, I can bring Goliath down!

There is another think on my heart of where to go.  I do not know how it will be possible...but years ago, a very spiritually intune lady, a minister's wife, just up and told me this thing would happen for me.  I was rather shocked.  Never have I forgotten her words.  Now I'm waiting.  Pray for me, please.  All ill-will against G-d's will, let it be mute, powerless.  As a simple act of thanksgiving and unity, I will pray for the will G-d has for all the ladies here.


----------



## prettynatural

I am in need of prayer.  I need some help. 

Thank you.


----------



## LadyBugsy

I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Sosa

Someone I know was murdered in his home on Monday morning. Please keep the family in your prayers. He has two kids in college. His daughter is in medical school...oh Lord, please pray for them. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> There are many...however this word is for you...
> 
> The Bible says that because of Jesus, His death upon the Cross and the Blood that He shed for all of our afflictions, Lucia is not cursed...
> 
> When you believe that whatever 'curse' one thinks is upon them, goes away.
> 
> Jesus rules and reigns.... His goodness and mercy follows you all the days of your life.
> 
> You are surrounded by God's loving protection
> 
> _Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him: I will set him on high, because he hath known my name.
> 
> He shall call upon me, and I will answer him: I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honour him.
> 
> With long life will I satisfy him, and shew him my salvation._
> 
> Psalm 91:14-16.... "Yours"
> 
> :Rose:
> 
> Believe you are 'Blessed'...after all, Jesus is your 'Big Brother'.



The thanks button was not enough


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Can you ladies please pray for me. I am traveling in Thailand and I left my wallet with all my travel cash on the plane. Please pray someone is honest and turns it into lost and found.  

I'm ok. I have my passport/Id/cc and I'm with my family but my heart is hurting over this. It's not in my budget to just pull more money out of my bank for the trip and I hate that I'm burdening my family. 

So please pray someone has turned it in and that I get a call from the airport with good news. Thx


----------



## jamaicasmodona

Please pray for me?? 

Yesterday, around 7:45am, I received a call from my cousin who told me her brother, another cousin of mine, hung himself from a tree outside of his home.
We are all devastated as we were all close and pretty much grew up as brother's and sister's.

He was going through a lot and we all tried to reach out to him many times so he knew he had people he could talk to if he needed anything.

Since yesterday, his mother and maternal grandmother has made things so much more difficult. It's to the point where we don't even know the funeral arrangements that are being made because of whatever issues they have with my uncle. We all talked last night and tried to explain to them that this is why our cousin was so angry because of the constant tug of war between both families, and us arguing is not going to resolve any issues we have. 

Well, it wasn't enough. Please pray that both families can come to some allegiance within the next few days so that we could at least say our goodbyes lay our cousin to rest.

Thanks is advance!!


----------



## Shimmie

RUBY said:


> I have a broken heart and a broken spirit. The world seems a real tough place right now but I'm here because I heard that prayer changes things but I can't do it by myself.





Sosa said:


> Please pray and believe with me for healing for my mom (elimination of hypertension), dad (relief from knee pain and corrected vision impairment), aunt-in-law (recovery from and reversal of damage caused by diabetes).
> 
> Thank you.





JaneBond007 said:


> Please pray for me.  There is something on my heart and I don't know how to get it started.  I've been thinking of it forever!  People are encouraging me in various ways.  I don't know how I would make it come to pass.  I feel like a little David fighting a big Goliath!  One word, one bit of faith as small as a mustard seed, I can bring Goliath down!
> 
> There is another think on my heart of where to go.  I do not know how it will be possible...but years ago, a very spiritually intune lady, a minister's wife, just up and told me this thing would happen for me.  I was rather shocked.  Never have I forgotten her words.  Now I'm waiting.  Pray for me, please.  All ill-will against G-d's will, let it be mute, powerless.  As a simple act of thanksgiving and unity, I will pray for the will G-d has for all the ladies here.





prettynatural said:


> I am in need of prayer.  I need some help.
> 
> Thank you.





LadyBugsy said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for your prayers.





Sosa said:


> Someone I know was murdered in his home on Monday morning. Please keep the family in your prayers. He has two kids in college. His daughter is in medical school...oh Lord, please pray for them.
> Thanks.





LovelyLouboutin said:


> Can you ladies please pray for me. I am traveling in Thailand and I left my wallet with all my travel cash on the plane. Please pray someone is honest and turns it into lost and found.
> 
> I'm ok. I have my passport/Id/cc and I'm with my family but my heart is hurting over this. It's not in my budget to just pull more money out of my bank for the trip and I hate that I'm burdening my family.
> 
> So please pray someone has turned it in and that I get a call from the airport with good news. Thx





jamaicasmodona said:


> Please pray for me??
> 
> Yesterday, around 7:45am, I received a call from my cousin who told me her brother, another cousin of mine, hung himself from a tree outside of his home.
> We are all devastated as we were all close and pretty much grew up as brother's and sister's.
> 
> He was going through a lot and we all tried to reach out to him many times so he knew he had people he could talk to if he needed anything.
> 
> Since yesterday, his mother and maternal grandmother has made things so much more difficult. It's to the point where we don't even know the funeral arrangements that are being made because of whatever issues they have with my uncle. We all talked last night and tried to explain to them that this is why our cousin was so angry because of the constant tug of war between both families, and us arguing is not going to resolve any issues we have.
> 
> Well, it wasn't enough. Please pray that both families can come to some allegiance within the next few days so that we could at least say our goodbyes lay our cousin to rest.
> 
> Thanks is advance!!



RUBY  JaneBond007  Sosa  prettynatural 

jamaicasmodona  LovelyLouboutin  LadyBugsy 

To each of you, your prayers are still flowing within the heart of God.   Are these mere words to give you a 'moment' of comfort or a cloud of fleeting hope?    

No.... 

These are words of Truth and Life and the Lord God who loves each of you so very dearly, wants each of you to be fully assured and fully persuaded that He has not only 'heard' your heart's cry, but He has taken every measure to work all things out for your good and nothing less.

You are surrounded by loving prayers which are without end.  Please know and believe this...for God is faithful not to forget what seems to be so far... in our human understanding.   

Be encouraged... 

Beyond measure.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

​
From all on the Prayer Line Team have a wonderful and happy and safe Thanksgiving holiday with your Loved Ones. 

The Prayer Line will be closed on Thanksgiving day, however we will still be watchful and will respond to prayer requests posted in the Prayer Request thread as well as any PM's which come to our attention. 

We will re-open on Thursday, December 5, 2013 at 9:00 p.m. 

God bless each of you and thank you for sharing your hearts and prayers with us.   We honor you.    

With love from, 





donna894
Blackpearl1993
Sashaa08
BlackHairDiva
Leigh
Highly Favored8
AtlantaJJ
Iwanthealthyhair67
TraciChanel
Shimmie


----------



## JaneBond007

Thank you so much, Shimmie!!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Thank you so much, Shimmie!!  I appreciate it.



You are so welcome.   I love you, JB ...


----------



## prettynatural

Shimmie  thank you!


----------



## RUBY

Thank you Shimmie. I really appreciate your prayers.


----------



## LiciaB

Please pray for me. Do things always get worse before they get better????
 God has revealed something to me that I don't know what to do with. In my heart I knew what was revealed, but the Lord confirmed it recently. I'm praying for direction and clarity. I'm not afraid, but I don't feel peace in my spirit. In addition, please pray that I find a job. I've been a homemaker for 6 years and my resume is not getting any hits. 

Thank you in advance for your prayers ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB said:


> Please pray for me. Do things always get worse before they get better????
> God has revealed something to me that I don't know what to do with. In my heart I knew what was revealed, but the Lord confirmed it recently. I'm praying for direction and clarity. I'm not afraid, but I don't feel peace in my spirit. In addition, please pray that I find a job. I've been a homemaker for 6 years and my resume is not getting any hits.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your prayers ladies.



Father in the Name of Jesus...the Name which far above any and all names... "Jesus" our Lord and Saviour, Divine."

We ask you to fill our sister LiciaB 's heart to overflowing with your peace.   For Jesus died that we would have peace which surpasses all understanding.  Peace that needs no words, just the knowing of your presence which is forever in her heart and in her life.  

Father, fill Licia to overflowing with not only your peace but with a constant guard over her heart, her mind, her thoughts which are filled with you and none other.   

Before Licia was born, you made total provision for her and for her loved ones and her Destiny upon this earth therefore is sure.  Her footsteps are ordered of you, not any circumstance can hinder nor deter her from the blessings which you have in store for her, nor your total provision for every area of her life.   Let it be settled once and for all, that her needs are met far above and beyond she could ever ask or think.   That you have healed her of all that concerns her and that she will forever live in total peace and total assurance that you will never fail her nor lead her astray.   

For this and more, we thank you Father God, for Licia is yours and she is forever in your heart.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Precious LiciaB....the Lord says unto you... "Fear not, for I am with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you, for thou art mine."


----------



## LiciaB

Thank you so much for your prayers Shimmie. I receive this, in Jesus name!


----------



## Sashaa08

A friend's coworker suffered a major loss over the holiday. His brother, sister in law, and twin nephews were in a car accident. Only one of the twins survived. There was also an older sister (niece) who also survives as she was not in the car at the time of the accident. Please pray for these young children (niece-19 years old; surviving twin-17 years old) as they mourn the loss of their parents and brother. I pray that they will be protected from survivor's guilt and that there will be a hedge of protection that precludes the enemy from mentally and emotionally manipulating them during this fragile time.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> A friend's coworker suffered a major loss over the holiday. His brother, sister in law, and twin nephews were in a car accident. Only one of the twins survived. There was also an older sister (niece) who also survives as she was not in the car at the time of the accident.
> 
> Please pray for these young children (niece-19 years old; surviving twin-17 years old) as they mourn the loss of their parents and brother. I pray that they will be protected from survivor's guilt and that there will be a hedge of protection that precludes the enemy from mentally and emotionally manipulating them during this fragile time.



Thank you Sashaa08 for caring so much for others.  

We lift this dear family before God our Father in Heaven for their hearts to be healed of the deep pain which they are feeling.    We thank God for strengthening their bodies as well as their hearts and souls.   Ease them into your presence to know you as the One who will not abandon them in this time of so much pain.  

Father God, who art in Heaven, 'hallowed be thy name, thy Kingdom come, thy will be done, in these broken hearts, as it is in Heaven... where nothing but peace abides and fulfills the healing cried for.  

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with bowed hearts.   

Amen and Amen...


----------



## Reminiscing

Shimmie said:


> Thank you @Sashaa08 for caring so much for others.
> 
> We lift this dear family before God our Father in Heaven for their hearts to be healed of the deep pain which they are feeling.    We thank God for strengthening their bodies as well as their hearts and souls.   Ease them into your presence to know you as the One who will not abandon them in this time of so much pain.
> 
> Father God, who art in Heaven, 'hallowed be thy name, thy Kingdom come, thy will be done, in these broken hearts, as it is in Heaven... where nothing but peace abides and fulfills the healing cried for.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we thank you with bowed hearts.
> 
> Amen and Amen...



I stand in agreement and for the surviving twin, I'd like to add...

Lord, please embrace this young man at this very fragile time in his life.  Allow him to focus on LIFE rather than DEATH.  He needs to mourn, but he also needs to know that you saved him for a purpose.  He still walks on this earth because the purpose you have for him is not complete.  Take his sorrow and turn into passion to discover and fulfill your purpose for him.  In the name of JESUS I rebuke the spirit of guilt, grief, abandonment, depression and all other tools the enemy may use to try to take him out.  Just because he survived does not mean the enemy's attacks to kill him will cease.  I pray for an anointed covering over his life and a supernatural strength to rise above this tragedy.  

Father, thank you for this young man's life.  Thank you for this amazing testimony of survival that he now has.  Thank you for the blessings upon blessings that he will reap from this pain that you will use for Your good and his.  Father, I leave this all in your hands.  Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

I need to have more inner compassion for those ill with viruses and colds.  Seems every time I am in an audience, congregation, someone is hacking up junk right next to me, sneezing and whatnot.  I feel sorry, I just don't want it.  It doesn't seem to phase others.  I start freaking out inside because I'm so susceptible.  Don't want to judge why they came ill.  Need more faith for protection from their snot.  I have anxieties lol.


----------



## LiftedUp

Good morning ladies,

Could you please pray that I successfully complete my exam this morning and that I be guided in my thoughts and written answers.

Thank you 

Have a blessed day

eta:  When prayers go up blessings come down!  I had a great exam! Thank you!


----------



## Maracujá

I'm in the process of applying for my dream jobs...so far nothing. Please pray for me as I've been sorta stuck at the same job for aeons and feel ready to go. Would also really help me in the financial department, not just me btw...


----------



## TraciChanel

Excellent! I said a prayer for you this morning. I'm so happy to hear everything went well LiftedUp. I'm taking my finals this week and next week so I know how you feel. Praise God 



LiftedUp said:


> Good morning ladies,  Could you please pray that I successfully complete my exam this morning and that I be guided in my thoughts and written answers.  Thank you   Have a blessed day  eta:  When prayers go up blessings come down!  I had a great exam! Thank you!


----------



## LiftedUp

Yes it was beyond good!  Thank you! Praise him indeed!!! My prayers go out to you this week as well TraciChanel


----------



## Whit

Please pray and stand in agreement with me that I am offered a job this week!


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> Please pray and stand in agreement with me that I am offered a job this week!





Maracujá said:


> I'm in the process of applying for my dream jobs...so far nothing. Please pray for me as I've been sorta stuck at the same job for aeons and feel ready to go. Would also really help me in the financial department, not just me btw...



Whit, Maracuja 

I thank God for 'greatly' favoring both of you into your blessed and prosperous 'Destiny'.   That according to God's Word, you each will find favor and good understanding in the heart of God and of man.

In Jesus' Name, Amen. 

Let it Happen!


----------



## LiftedUp

TraciChanel said:


> Excellent! I said a prayer for you this morning. I'm so happy to hear everything went well @LiftedUp. I'm taking my finals this week and next week so I know how you feel. Praise God



Hope your finals went well TraciChanel.  I kept you in my prayers


----------



## TraciChanel

LiftedUp said:


> Hope your finals went well TraciChanel.  I kept you in my prayers



Thank you so much LiftedUp! I needed those prayers, and God delivered! I'm not done with finals yet, but I know that I will be reporting back with a praise report.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

In need of a prayer. I am in a difficult situation and I am hoping for a favorable outcome. 

~Many blessings to you all.


----------



## Shimmie

ravenhairedcharm said:


> In need of a prayer. I am in a difficult situation and I am hoping for a favorable outcome.
> 
> ~Many blessings to you all.



Praying that God favors you far more than you ever expected Him too.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

Prayer Warriors, please join me in praying for the people of Dominica, St. Lucia, and St. Vincent. They suffered a terrible storm on Christmas Eve in which many people lost their lives. 

Praying for the healing of the grieving families. God bless them. 

Praying that the repairs of the damage to the islands will be taken care of swiftly and completely.


----------



## golden1

Please pray for my mother who is at the Emergency Room right now. I am hoping that she does not have a blood clot in her leg or anywhere else in her body and that her body returns to full strength soon.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> Please pray for my mother who is at the Emergency Room right now. I am hoping that she does not have a blood clot in her leg or anywhere else in her body and that her body returns to full strength soon.



In Jesus' Name, Dear Father we thank you for healing every vessel, vein, artery and muscle in golden1's Mom's body.  Keep her and heal her and bring her to full recovery in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## mrselle

Please pray for my friend's mother.  She is in the hosptial for the second time in two weeks for the flu.  Please pray for her complete healing.  

Please pray for my relationship with my in-laws.  There is peace between me and mother-in-law and my stepdaughter, but the tension has moved to other members of the family.  Please pray that the tension would ease and that there would be peace between me and all of my husband's family members.


----------



## TraciChanel

Ladies,

Please keep my sweet friend and classmate Liliana in your prayers. She had to rush back home to Puerto Rico a week before our final exams (two weeks ago) to see after her dad because he was in constant pain and wasn't getting any better. My sister and I had been in constant prayer with her for complete healing of her father. Doctors couldn't find what was wrong with him. 

Well this morning while I was at church I received a text from Liliana that he passed away. She is heartbroken. I was in tears, I'm so hurt for her.  And it's hard to find the right words to say to her.  She is a true daddy's girl. I'm just praying for her and her family to be comforted during their grief. Thank you ladies in advance for your prayers for her.


----------



## Laela

Thank you.... God bless




TraciChanel said:


> Prayer Warriors, please join me in praying for the people of Dominica, St. Lucia, and St. Vincent. They suffered a terrible storm on Christmas Eve in which many people lost their lives.
> 
> Praying for the healing of the grieving families. God bless them.
> 
> Praying that the repairs of the damage to the islands will be taken care of swiftly and completely.


----------



## Laela

I really wish people who have the bug or a bad cough would be considerate enough to stay home...  
Please keep me in your prayers; I'm under the weather but healing after catching a nasty bug... a man coughed in my direction in a farmer's market..in tight space among lots of folks ugh I KNEW that bug came to me and had been feeling congested and tired since. I pray that all who are feeling ill, have the cold or flu bounce back well, including that man and anyone else who may have caught his bug. God is Healer and I thank Him for his healing power over our bodies. Drink lots of tea, too.. I'm faring better. God bless you all!


----------



## Nice Lady

Father, I pray that you bless these women who have held up the prayer line and every woman who has a heart after you. Help this prayer line to go strong and continue to answer the prayers that go forth. Increase them even more 2014. In your precious name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for my friend's mother.  She is in the hosptial for the second time in two weeks for the flu.  Please pray for her complete healing.
> 
> Please pray for my relationship with my in-laws.  There is peace between me and mother-in-law and my stepdaughter, but the tension has moved to other members of the family.  Please pray that the tension would ease and that there would be peace between me and all of my husband's family members.



mrselle...

Father in the name of Jesus, thank you for moving in the health and in the family peace of Mrs Elle's friend's and her family members.   Father your word says that you came with 'Healing in Your Wings' and the healing covers not just the physical, but healing in broken relationships, broken hearts, broken spirits.    It is your love which abides in Elle's heart that will continue to shine forth with the healing power needed to perfect and make all things new... including the body and health of her friends mother.

Thank you Father God...for your love for each of us.  In Jesus' Name, which is above all... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please keep my sweet friend and classmate Liliana in your prayers. She had to rush back home to Puerto Rico a week before our final exams (two weeks ago) to see after her dad because he was in constant pain and wasn't getting any better. My sister and I had been in constant prayer with her for complete healing of her father. Doctors couldn't find what was wrong with him.
> 
> Well this morning while I was at church I received a text from Liliana that he passed away. She is heartbroken. I was in tears, I'm so hurt for her.  And it's hard to find the right words to say to her.  She is a true daddy's girl. I'm just praying for her and her family to be comforted during their grief. Thank you ladies in advance for your prayers for her.



Precious TraciChanel ...

My heart breaks to hear of this news and from my heart, I pray for the peace and healing of your friend (and classmate), Liliana.    

Dear Father in Heaven, we just thank you for healing her and bringing Liliana through this for the healing of the sadness in her heart and in the hearts of her family members who love this dear man so.  While words can never appear to be enough, your love for this family is beyond words and for this we thank you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I really wish people who have the bug or a bad cough would be considerate enough to stay home...
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers; I'm under the weather but healing after catching a nasty bug...
> 
> a man coughed in my direction in a farmer's market..in tight space among lots of folks ugh I KNEW that bug came to me and had been feeling congested and tired since. I pray that all who are feeling ill, have the cold or flu bounce back well, including that man and anyone else who may have caught his bug. God is Healer and I thank Him for his healing power over our bodies. Drink lots of tea, too.. I'm faring better. God bless you all!



Precious Laela, even in your discomforts, your heart is reaching out to others in need of prayer and I thank God for not only healing your entire body speedily, but also to protect you from any further sickness or diseases in Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.  

Feel Better Precious Laela :Rose:  



BTW:  I was just in the "ATL" airport a few days ago (_plane transfer_) and I thought of you and Hubbie.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> Father, I pray that you bless these women who have held up the prayer line and every woman who has a heart after you. Help this prayer line to go strong and continue to answer the prayers that go forth. Increase them even more 2014. In your precious name, Amen.



Nice Lady ...  Thank you so much    I thank God for blessing you far above and beyond you could ever ask or think.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Prayer Warriors, please join me in praying for the people of Dominica, St. Lucia, and St. Vincent. They suffered a terrible storm on Christmas Eve in which many people lost their lives.
> 
> Praying for the healing of the grieving families. God bless them.
> 
> Praying that the repairs of the damage to the islands will be taken care of swiftly and completely.



TraciChanel... Most definitely praying.  Thank you for caring so much for others in need.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Shimmie and everyone who has prayed for those of us who are under the weather this season.. 

Aw, you passed my way? I'm glad I was even a thought... lol

Love you always and Happy New Year!
Laela Rose





Shimmie said:


> Precious Laela, even in your discomforts, your heart is reaching out to others in need of prayer and I thank God for not only healing your entire body speedily, but also to protect you from any further sickness or diseases in Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Feel Better Precious Laela :Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  I was just in the "ATL" airport a few days ago (_plane transfer_) and I thought of you and Hubbie.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Thank you Shimmie and everyone who has prayed for those of us who are under the weather this season..
> 
> Aw, you passed my way? I'm glad I was even a thought... lol
> 
> Love you always and Happy New Year!
> Laela Rose



Hey Love and Love ( Laela and Hubbie)  

So glad you're feeling better.  Prayers continue for you and others.

And yep...  Sure was in your area...the ATL airport... Huge 

We"re driving back now; we drove thru Savannah about 3 hours ago.  We're now in NC.  Lonnnng ride but really nice.  Should be in DC New Years and finally home by 1:00 a.m. 

Then...  

Happy New Year Angel 

Shimmie


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> Hey Love and Love ( Laela and Hubbie)
> 
> So glad you're feeling better.  Prayers continue for you and others.
> 
> And yep...  Sure was in your area...the ATL airport... Huge
> 
> We"re driving back now; we drove thru Savannah about 3 hours ago.  We're now in NC.  Lonnnng ride but really nice.  Should be in DC New Years and finally home by 1:00 a.m.
> 
> Then...
> 
> Happy New Year Angel
> 
> Shimmie



I'm waving at you Shimmie.  I'm in NC.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I'm waving at you Shimmie.  I'm in NC.



:wave;  Hey mrselle... We're passing thru Raleigh... Made a stop for gas and the restrooms were clean 

I'm still in my Florida sandals and it's 32 degrees in NC ---- yes I"m showing off my Pedicure. 

Happy New Year to you and Hubby and your beautiful family.  They love you so much.  


Side note:  The police are out here big time. Keeping these New Year's Eve Driver's in check


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> :wave;  Hey mrselle... We're passing thru Raleigh... Made a stop for gas and the restrooms were clean   I'm still in my Florida sandals and it's 32 degrees in NC ---- yes I"m showing off my Pedicure.   Happy New Year to you and Hubby and your beautiful family.  They love you so much.    Side note:  The police are out here big time. Keeping these New Year's Eve Driver's in check




NC has the best bathrooms. SC has the cheapest gas.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> NC has the best bathrooms. SC has the cheapest gas.



 thank God for that 

We"re in Fredericksburg, VA now.  DC is 57 miles away.  Almost home 

Happy New Year Precious Leigh


----------



## Divine.

I guess I will be the first prayer of 2014  For awhile, I have been feeling like God is calling me in a new direction in my life. I am not sure what it is, but I have lost all passion to work in my field of study. 

Tomorrow, I will be having a performance review. During that review I am going to propose to my employers to change my job title to a more administrative role (office manager, HR assistant). In addition, I am hoping that during this meeting an increase in my salary will be discussed. 

Please keep me in your prayers. I am barely making it these days. I am trusting that God will finally put me in a position where I can finally live comfortably and not paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I guess I will be the first prayer of 2014  For awhile, I have been feeling like God is calling me in a new direction in my life. I am not sure what it is, but I have lost all passion to work in my field of study.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be having a performance review. During that review I am going to propose to my employers to change my job title to a more administrative role (office manager, HR assistant). In addition, I am hoping that during this meeting an increase in my salary will be discussed.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers. I am barely making it these days. I am trusting that God will finally put me in a position where I can finally live comfortably and not paycheck to paycheck.


 
Dear Father God, we bow our hearts before you and we thank you for being the One who gives your precious daughter divine the promotion which she so richly deserves.    Father God... please 'Favor Her' far above and beyond she could ever ask or think.

Place her in the very midst of your abundance where she is not dependent upon those who do not appreciate nor respect the 'Gift' that she is to them.   Let it be 'her' who is blessed and your Word clearly says in Psalm 23, that 'You have prepared a table for her in the presence of her enemies'.  She owes nothing to anyone, it is they who owe her.  See to it, that they give her whatever she asks for it is your riches that they behold, not theirs, but yours.   This is YOUR earth, not theirs Psalm 24 makes this plain;  these are your 'Elements, not theirs, and it is your daughter that they have been withholding all that belongs to you which is her inheritance.   

Mute their greed and go beyond Divine's need, in Jesus' Name, to you be all the honour and the glory; thank you Father for hearing our prayers. Amen and Amen.


----------



## Divine.

Thank you Shimmie


----------



## loolalooh

Hey ladies.  Can you keep my baby sister in your prayers?  She finished school back in 2011 and has yet to find a job.  (It's going on 3 years now.)  She's been submitting application after application and getting a few interviews that lead nowhere.  She has an interview tomorrow, and I'm just hoping that this 2014 she will get something.  I've been hearing people say it is the "year of manifestation" ... and I'm hoping that is the case for my sister with a good job.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Hey ladies. Can you keep my baby sister in your prayers? She finished school back in 2011 and has yet to find a job. (It's going on 3 years now.) She's been submitting application after application and getting a few interviews that lead nowhere. She has an interview tomorrow, and I'm just hoping that this 2014 she will get something. I've been hearing people say it is the "year of manifestation" ... and I'm hoping that is the case for my sister with a good job.
> 
> Thank you ladies.


 
 Hi @loolalooh "Happy New Year" to you and your family and loved ones. 

We just thank God right now for His unending love and favour upon both you and your sister right now, in Jesus' Name. 

Jesus said, that if we ask for anything in His Name, that God will give it unto us. It is God to whom we bow and ask for His favour, mercies and blessings for your sister's new job. That she is blessed beyond wonderful finances and benefits and 'perks', but also with a peaceful job where she is well loved, respected and highly favored among her co-workers and her bosses, in Jesus' Name. 

We humbly thank God that 'NONE' can / nor shall make her afraid; that she is never intimidated by anyone, nor made to feel inferior, or as a sub-employee. Her gifts and talents and her Light of the Lord shall shine brightly and nothing shall be denied her, for there is no good thing that God will keep from her. 

And to God and ONLY God, be all the glory, we bow with loving humble hearts unto Him.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi ladies!

Please pray for my sister she goes into labor this week.  So please pray a blessing over her and my niece.

Also, please continue to keep me in your prayers about finding employment.....the RIGHT job for me!   I feel the job for me is out of state.  So I'm trusting God through all of this.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me. I am fighting for my dreams and a better life and obstacles keep getting thrown in my way. It is too much to get in to,but please pray for my peace of mind. This battle is the Lord's.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Please pray for my sister she goes into labor this week. So please pray a blessing over her and my niece.
> 
> Also, please continue to keep me in your prayers about finding employment.....the RIGHT job for me! I feel the job for me is out of state. So I'm trusting God through all of this.
> 
> Thanks ladies.


 
  Hi "M&M"...

God will never forsake you nor your loved ones.   We praise God with you and for you and your sister and new baby girl.   She shall have an easy delivery without distress for her or the precious baby.   

We thank God for His promise to always provide for you and your family and no matter where God sends you, you will always shine and succeed beyond those who think you will fail, for failure is not your god nor your Destiny...which is 'All Things New" just for you.  

In Jesus' Name,
Amen and Amen.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me. I am fighting for my dreams and a better life and obstacles keep getting thrown in my way. It is too much to get in to,but please pray for my peace of mind. This battle is the Lord's.


 
Shiks... 

This is for you...from Psalm 62  

Truly my soul silently _waits_ for God;
From Him _comes_ my salvation.
2 He only _is_ my rock and my salvation;
_He is_ my defense;
I shall not be greatly moved.


5 My soul, wait silently for God alone,
For my expectation _is_ from Him.
6 He only _is_ my rock and my salvation;
_He is_ my defense;

*I shall not be moved.*

7 In God _is_ my salvation and my glory;
The rock of my strength,
_And_ my refuge, _is_ in God.


8 Trust in Him at all times, you people;
Pour out your heart before Him;
God _is_ a refuge for us. Selah


10 Do not trust in oppression,



11 God has spoken once,
Twice I have heard this:
That power _belongs_ to God.
12 Also to You, O Lord, _belongs_ mercy;
For You render to each one according to his work.

*Precious Shiks...* 

God is in the midst of you and you shall not be moved, (_unsettled, fearful, unsure_...).   Your heart trusts in the Lord for He is indeed your shield and your refuge and His promises shall always prevail, just for you.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

This is specifically for someone here:

Receiving Only From God
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
01-06-2014
To this John replied, "A man can receive only what is given him from heaven." - John 3:27

"God never gave you that property," said my friend who had entered my life at a time of great turmoil. These were hard words at the time. I was separated in my marriage, and my financial resources were drying up on all fronts. It was like rowing a boat with five big holes in it, not knowing which one to try to plug. My business, my personal finances, my marriage, all seemed to be drying up at the same time. My friend had made an observation about some land we had purchased years before. His point was that I had acquired something that God had never given me. In other words, it was not a Spirit-directed purchase that was blessed by God. It was not a by-product of God's blessing; it was a source of sweat and toil born out of the wrong motives of the heart.

When John's disciples came to him and asked if he was the Messiah, he responded that he was not and that one could only be what God had given him to be. He was a forerunner to the Messiah, and he was fulfilling a call God had given him. We cannot acquire and become anything that God has not given us. God gave John that anointing. We must ask whether we are trying to be or trying to acquire anything God has not given us. When we seek to acquire anything that God has not given us, we can expect God to respond to us like any good father would to a child. He will remove that which the child is not supposed to have.

David understood this principle. When he was preparing to furnish the temple, he told God in his prayer, "Everything comes from You, and we have given You only what comes from Your hand" (1 Chron. 29:14b).


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This is specifically for someone here:
> 
> Receiving Only From God
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
> 01-06-2014
> To this John replied, "A man can receive only what is given him from heaven." - John 3:27
> 
> "God never gave you that property," said my friend who had entered my life at a time of great turmoil. These were hard words at the time. I was separated in my marriage, and my financial resources were drying up on all fronts. It was like rowing a boat with five big holes in it, not knowing which one to try to plug. My business, my personal finances, my marriage, all seemed to be drying up at the same time. My friend had made an observation about some land we had purchased years before. His point was that I had acquired something that God had never given me. In other words, it was not a Spirit-directed purchase that was blessed by God. It was not a by-product of God's blessing; it was a source of sweat and toil born out of the wrong motives of the heart.
> 
> When John's disciples came to him and asked if he was the Messiah, he responded that he was not and that one could only be what God had given him to be. He was a forerunner to the Messiah, and he was fulfilling a call God had given him. We cannot acquire and become anything that God has not given us. God gave John that anointing. We must ask whether we are trying to be or trying to acquire anything God has not given us. When we seek to acquire anything that God has not given us, we can expect God to respond to us like any good father would to a child. He will remove that which the child is not supposed to have.
> 
> David understood this principle. When he was preparing to furnish the temple, he told God in his prayer, "Everything comes from You, and we have given You only what comes from Your hand" (1 Chron. 29:14b).


 
Thank you Blackpearl1993


----------



## loolalooh

Shimmie said:


> Hi @loolalooh "Happy New Year" to you and your family and loved ones.
> 
> We just thank God right now for His unending love and favour upon both you and your sister right now, in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Jesus said, that if we ask for anything in His Name, that God will give it unto us. It is God to whom we bow and ask for His favour, mercies and blessings for your sister's new job. That she is blessed beyond wonderful finances and benefits and 'perks', but also with a peaceful job where she is well loved, respected and highly favored among her co-workers and her bosses, in Jesus' Name.
> 
> We humbly thank God that 'NONE' can / nor shall make her afraid; that she is never intimidated by anyone, nor made to feel inferior, or as a sub-employee. Her gifts and talents and her Light of the Lord shall shine brightly and nothing shall be denied her, for there is no good thing that God will keep from her.
> 
> And to God and ONLY God, be all the glory, we bow with loving humble hearts unto Him.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Amen!  Thank you, Shimmie. Happy New Year to you and your loved ones, too.


----------



## Shiks

Shimmie you are so wonderful. Thank you for letting God use you to minister to us. You are such a blessing and I pray you have many more wonderful years of ministry.





Shimmie said:


> @Shiks...
> 
> This is for you...from Psalm 62
> 
> Truly my soul silently _waits_ for God;
> From Him _comes_ my salvation.
> 2 He only _is_ my rock and my salvation;
> _He is_ my defense;
> I shall not be greatly moved.
> 
> 
> 5 My soul, wait silently for God alone,
> For my expectation _is_ from Him.
> 6 He only _is_ my rock and my salvation;
> _He is_ my defense;
> 
> *I shall not be moved.*
> 
> 7 In God _is_ my salvation and my glory;
> The rock of my strength,
> _And_ my refuge, _is_ in God.
> 
> 
> 8 Trust in Him at all times, you people;
> Pour out your heart before Him;
> God _is_ a refuge for us. Selah
> 
> 
> 10 Do not trust in oppression,
> 
> 
> 
> 11 God has spoken once,
> Twice I have heard this:
> That power _belongs_ to God.
> 12 Also to You, O Lord, _belongs_ mercy;
> For You render to each one according to his work.
> 
> *Precious @Shiks...*
> 
> God is in the midst of you and you shall not be moved, (_unsettled, fearful, unsure_...).   Your heart trusts in the Lord for He is indeed your shield and your refuge and His promises shall always prevail, just for you.


----------



## Whit

Please stand in agreement with me for a job offer this week!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> Please stand in agreement with me for a job offer this week!!!


 
Father in Jesus' Name, this is our sister and your precious and most loved daughter Whit.   Let there be nothing standing in the way of your blessings for her and your total provision; for she is your child and you care for all that matters in her heart and in her life.   

Unto you is all the praise the honour and the glory...

 Amen...


----------



## Whit

Shimmie said:


> Father in Jesus' Name, this is our sister and your precious and most loved daughter Whit.   Let there be nothing standing in the way of your blessings for her and your total provision; for she is your child and you care for all that matters in her heart and in her life.  Unto you is all the praise the honour and the glory...  Amen...



Thank you for standing in agreement with me


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> Thank you for standing in agreement with me


 
You have a 'dream'...watch it open...........'wide', with many blessings.


----------



## Shiks

I need a few miracles. God is the same yesterday,today and forever,so I know it will happen.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I need a few miracles. God is the same yesterday,today and forever,so I know it will happen.



Shiks.... God specializes in miracles and especially
In you.  

In Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I need a few miracles. God is the same yesterday,today and forever,so I know it will happen.



Shiks.... God specializes in miracles and especially
In you.  

In Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I need a few miracles. God is the same yesterday,today and forever,so I know it will happen.



Shiks.... God specializes in miracles and especially
In you.  

In Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I need a few miracles. God is the same yesterday,today and forever,so I know it will happen.



Shiks.... God specializes in miracles and especially
In you.  

In Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## JaneBond007

I need a few as well...will not post exactly what.  But beforehand, I rebuke all evil intent against my blessing, in Jesus' Name, amein.  In fact, I rebuke all evil intent against all our blessings here in Jesus' Name, amein.  Let us keep on trusting.


----------



## gvin89

I am under attack...high stress.  I feel like I'm drowning and can't get a handle on or control over life. Please pray for me to remain patient and continue to extend forgiveness, mercy, and grace to others because He gives it to me daily.


----------



## cubanspice

Please pray for me. Facing eviction and I need to come up with 13k before December. I am having some major financial troubles. It's taking a toll on my health and personal life.


----------



## Shimmie

cubanspice said:


> Please pray for me. Facing eviction and I need to come up with 13k before December. I am having some major financial troubles. It's taking a toll on my health and personal life.



Father in Jesus' Name thank you that our sister will not be evicted and that whatever her needs are, you have provided.for her in fullness of your kindness and loving care  in Jesus' Name amen


----------



## Shimmie

gvin89 said:


> I am under attack...high stress.  I feel like I'm drowning and can't get a handle on or control over life. Please pray for me to remain patient and continue to extend forgiveness, mercy, and grace to others because He gives it to me daily.



gvin89...

In the book of Isaiah, the Living Bible translation, God says:

"Hold on for am coming soon to rescue you... 

Lilltle one who lives in God"s heart... Hold on... God believes in you
He is making you brand new,


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> I need a few as well...will not post exactly what.  But beforehand, I rebuke all evil intent against my blessing, in Jesus' Name, amein.  In fact, I rebuke all evil intent against all our blessings here in Jesus' Name, amein.  Let us keep on trusting.



JaneBond007...

Our prayers are with you...heartfelt.  You are surrounded by an army of Angels. 
Whose work you shall surely see,.


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> @JaneBond007...
> 
> Our prayers are with you...heartfelt.  You are surrounded by an army of Angels.
> Whose work you shall surely see,.



.
Thank you.  That devil surely is at work.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> .
> Thank you. That devil surely is at work.


 


Well, he's just been 'fired' and without benefits.   No kidding.


----------



## JaneBond007

Thank you so much, Shimmie, I truly appreciate it.  Jesus, deliver me!


----------



## Whit

I got a job offer today!! The exact one I asked for prayer about  Iowa here I come!! Glory to God


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Thank you so much, Shimmie, I truly appreciate it.  Jesus, deliver me!



It is well for you Sweetheart...it is well and remain well. 

In Jesus" Name


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> I got a job offer today!! The exact one I asked for prayer about  Iowa here I come!! Glory to God



Well thank you Lord Jesus! Praise God Praise His Holy Name!

Congratulations to Whit ...Congratulations!



Please keep us posted and know that we still keep you in prayer


----------



## cubanspice

Well I am getting evicted tomorrow. I am only a month behind in rent but since I am month to month and have been paying my rent late ever since I lost my main source of income earlier last year and my unemployment benefits ran out management decided to to proceed anyway despite me telling them I can pay the outstanding balance off Thursday. My property manager tried her best to have it pushed back until next week and was able to have it postponed today but it went above her. I have been crying all evening because I have small children and I feel terrible having to explain this to them. I am going to let them stay with a relative until I am back on my feet. An old friend offered to let me move in with him to save money. I don't want to but I have no other option. I will continue to pray and have faith. I know better things are in store. Thank you ladies so very much for praying for me. God bless you all.


----------



## Shiks

I am sorry cubanspice . I will keep praying for you.


----------



## Shimmie

cubanspice said:


> I will continue to pray and have faith. I know better things are in store. Thank you ladies so very much for praying for me. God bless you all.


 
We are definitely praying with you and for you.  I know beyond any shadow of any doubt that God has so much more for you and your precious children.   

Father in Jesus' Name, we just bow our hearts before you thanking you for your unfailing love for cubanspice and her family.   Thank you for protecting her and uplifting her soul; for protecting her children and blessing them far above and beyond their needs.   

Bless her heart, Father God, remove the fears, please give her the peace and freedom that she needs to get through this point in her life where you will be made even stronger in her heart. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Thanks for your prayers ladies.  My sister had a C section due to the baby being 8.5 pounds!  

My niece and sis are both fine.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Thanks for your prayers ladies. My sister had a C section due to the baby being 8.5 pounds!
> 
> My niece and sis are both fine.


 
Renewed1 ...

   Congratulations M&M to you and your sister and the Precious Baby Girl.  

Please give her our love.  It's most sincere.


----------



## Shiks

I am seeing God work in phenomenal ways in my life. Doors opening that I never thought were possible. My life is a testimony that we have a Father that calls us his own.

Thank you ladies for praying for me. It means so much for me to have people who will stand in agreement with me and encourage me.

Thank you Father for answering my prayers and working everything out in your time.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I am seeing God work in phenomenal ways in my life. Doors opening that I never thought were possible.
> 
> *My life is a testimony that we have a Father that calls us his own.*
> 
> Thank you ladies for praying for me. It means so much for me to have people who will stand in agreement with me and encourage me.
> 
> *Thank you Father for answering my prayers and working everything out in your time.*


 
Thank you Shiks for sharing your beautiful heart with us.   Your post is very encouraging.   I was just speaking in prayer and I saw your post and the bolded was God's answer to me.   

God bless you.


----------



## beans4reezy

Hello ladies, 

Please pray for my sister.  On Friday she was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  The kind that she has, most of them are benign, but she is flying out to LA for an operation to take place on 1/22.

I am very scared. She is very scared.  I lost my mother early and I am frightened for my sister.  If something happens to her - I just don't know if I could function; she's like my only friend. 

I am fasting for her tomorrow - but if you all could please hold her in prayer - I really would appreciate it.


----------



## Shimmie

beans4reezy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please pray for my sister. On Friday she was diagnosed with a brain tumor. The kind that she has, most of them are benign, but she is flying out to LA for an operation to take place on 1/22.
> 
> I am very scared. She is very scared. I lost my mother early and I am frightened for my sister. If something happens to her - I just don't know if I could function; she's like my only friend.
> 
> I am fasting for her tomorrow - but if you all could please hold her in prayer - I really would appreciate it.


 
 Hi @beans4reezy... 

Of course we will pray with and for you and your sister. Even more, Jesus is praying for you and He is right there with both of you, all the way. 

_Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus....we just bow our hearts before you in Jesus' Name, thanking you so very much for keeping the life of this dear one in your hands. Father we ask and thank you for guiding the hands of the surgeons, keeping them aware of your voice and your instruction. We thank you fully Dear Lord for bringing her through this operation in full energy, health and peace. _

_Let there be no fear that will overtake their hearts. For their hearts shall trust in you. Keep them safe, Dear Father. We know that you love them so very much and that you will not fail them nor will you forsake them. You are the Lord God of All and such an honour it is that you are there and here for them in all of your love, honour and Glory..._

_Thank you Father God for hearing each prayer be it in silent thought, be it in tender tears, be in it in stillness. We thank you for it all. _

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. _

    ​ 
@BeeNs4reezy...
It shall be well for both you and your precious sister​ 
_So no weapon that is used against you will defeat you._
_You will show that those who speak against you are wrong._
_These are the good things my servants receive._
_Their victory comes from me,” says the Lord._​ 
*Isaiah 54:17 NCV*​


----------



## beans4reezy

Shimmie said:


> Hi @beans4reezy...
> 
> Of course we will pray with and for you and your sister. Even more, Jesus is praying for you and He is right there with both of you, all the way.
> 
> _Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus....we just bow our hearts before you in Jesus' Name, thanking you so very much for keeping the life of this dear one in your hands. Father we ask and thank you for guiding the hands of the surgeons, keeping them aware of your voice and your instruction. We thank you fully Dear Lord for bringing her through this operation in full energy, health and peace. _
> 
> _Let there be no fear that will overtake their hearts. For their hearts shall trust in you. Keep them safe, Dear Father. We know that you love them so very much and that you will not fail them nor will you forsake them. You are the Lord God of All and such an honour it is that you are there and here for them in all of your love, honour and Glory..._
> 
> _Thank you Father God for hearing each prayer be it in silent thought, be it in tender tears, be in it in stillness. We thank you for it all. _
> 
> _In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. _
> 
> ​
> @BeeNs4reezy...
> It shall be well for both you and your precious sister​
> _So no weapon that is used against you will defeat you._
> _You will show that those who speak against you are wrong._
> _These are the good things my servants receive._
> _Their victory comes from me,” says the Lord._​
> 
> *Isaiah 54:17 NCV*​


 
Thank you.


----------



## Shiks

Praying for your sister. Hugs beans4reezy.

Please help me pray for the restoration of a relationship.


----------



## JaneBond007

some prayers could do and I'd surely appreciate it...please do not quote


...pour ma force et le rétablissement complèt...


----------



## Supergirl

I would like to ask for your prayers. A few days ago, my perinatologist told me that  I have what is called placenta previa. This has to do with the location of the placenta (not its functioning). It is over my cervix, completely covering my cervix, and that could cause some complications. So, please be in prayer and in agreement with me for the following:

*that the placenta will “migrate” away from the cervix by the 32nd week

*that I will not have to go on bed rest

*that the baby will not need to be delivered prior to 37 weeks (at least 38 is my personal preference) and will be completely healthy

*that I will not have to have a c-section

Thanks loves!


----------



## Shimmie

Supergirl said:


> I would like to ask for your prayers. A few days ago, my perinatologist told me that I have what is called placenta previa. This has to do with the location of the placenta (not its functioning). It is over my cervix, completely covering my cervix, and that could cause some complications. So, please be in prayer and in agreement with me for the following:
> 
> *that the placenta will “migrate” away from the cervix by the 32nd week
> 
> *that I will not have to go on bed rest
> 
> *that the baby will not need to be delivered prior to 37 weeks (at least 38 is my personal preference) and will be completely healthy
> 
> *that I will not have to have a c-section
> 
> Thanks loves!


 
Supergirl...

We praise God right now for you and your baby.   The 'Fruit shall not fall from the 'Vine' before its time'  (You will not deliver prematurely). 

We thank God for 'Blessings of the Deep, for Blessings Breast and of the Womb ...

(Genesis 49:25)

Precious Supergirl...

_because of your father’s God, who helps you,_
_because of the Almighty who blesses you_
_with blessings of the skies above,
    blessings of the deep springs below,
 blessings of the breast and womb._

And Supergirl... Verse 26 

_Your father’s blessings are greater
    than the blessings of the ancient mountains,
    than the bounty of the age-old hills.
Let all these rest on the head ... _

..of Supergirl, Hubbie, Baby and New Baby...

The Blessings of the Lord are upon you...for always. 

_For it is Well with you._ 

In Jesus' Name, 
Amen and Amen.  

Always in Prayer... 
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007...

In prayer for you Love One... in prayer.


----------



## mrselle

I am having a difficult time.  I am only 23 days into the new year and I have cried more this year than I did all of last year.  Over the course of two weeks I've had a CT scan, abdominal and pelvic ultrasound.  CT scan came back clear and the headaches have decreased.  The ultrasound revealed that I have cyst on my kidney that needs to be watched.  I go back for another ultrasound in six months.  The cyst is labeled as "mildly complicated".  My doctor assured me that if it were more serious she would refer me to a specialist right away.  I worry about dying and I know I shouldn't.  I don't want to get up in the morning because I don't want to face the day.  Please pray that the cyst on my kidney would resolve itself and not turn into something more serious.  Please pray that my weird head pains would stop.  Please pray for my peace of mind.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for my peace of mind.


 
mrselle,  This is it...right here.  "Peace of Mind".   Choose to receive it for God's heart has promised this to you and He will never rescind it...take it away.   

Choose to receive it, don't be afraid to let go and just trust Him for God cares so very much for you...God cares.   

Sometimes we feel as if we are hanging onto mid-air and that at any moment we're going to lose our grip and just drop.   

Let go... for God has always carried you upon His wings and has safely delivered you from and through every storm, every trial, every fear.  

Elle... He loves you so.  God loves you far too much to let you go.  God says, "Sweetheart, please believe me... _"I've Got This and even more, My Loved One, I've Got You_ 

Elle, this is nothing compared to the love that God is about to pour upon you and to make it all better.   The Blood of Jesus already has this covered and there are no streaks or misses in His covering over you.  No gaps, no holes, no rips, no tears...He has this fully covered.  

As Jesus cursed the 'fig tree' so has this also been done away with. 

Fear not, Precious Elle...fear not.   Bulls Eye ! ! !  God never misses.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray I get my visa in time to travel to school. It is cutting it really close and I am scared.

My former boss is acting like the devil's little helper. He is trying to make my life hell and I am tired of fighting. I know the battle is the Lord's but I am exhausted. Who knew fighting for your dream was so hard!


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray I get my visa in time to travel to school. It is cutting it really close and I am scared.
> 
> My former boss is acting like the devil's little helper. He is trying to make my life hell and I am tired of fighting. I know the battle is the Lord's but I am exhausted. Who knew fighting for your dream was so hard!


 
Shiks... Trust in the Destiny that God has for you.  He never misses a 'minute' nor heartbeat. 

Do not fear the time of man, for humans always miss.  God has this for you, His perfect timing.   Trust Him, He has you too.


----------



## Renewed1

Ladies - I received a job offer......I'm waiting for my letter and background check to clear.  Please continue to pray for me during this process until everything returns favorable.

I'm suppose to start on February 17th.  Plus I have to find an apartment....and  bunch of other stuff before March 1st.  Please pray.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Hello ladies, I don't visit this forum often, but I have a friend in need of all the prayers she can get. 

A few days ago, her 13 month old son suffered an freak accident and was placed on life support. Due to unrepairable brain damage, he was taken off support. This is her first and only child and she is devastated. 

Please pray for healing and for her family in the coming weeks. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

KCcurly said:


> Hello ladies, I don't visit this forum often, but I have a friend in need of all the prayers she can get.
> 
> A few days ago, her 13 month old son suffered an freak accident and was placed on life support. Due to unrepairable brain damage, he was taken off support. This is her first and only child and she is devastated.
> 
> Please pray for healing and for her family in the coming weeks. Thank you!


 
Dear Heavenly Father, in the precious and honorable Name of Jesus, we bow before you and ask that you heal this dear little one and bring his life to the fullness of which you intended from the moment he was conceived. 

Fill his mother's heart with peace to overflowing for your love for each of them in unending.   

In Jesus' Name, we pray, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shiks

Today I got a word..nothing can keep you from your God given destiny.


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi ladies could you please say a prayer for me.  27 days in the year and it seems as each one has a new and unwelcome surprise and it feels as each day gets tougher.

Thank you.


----------



## LiciaB

Hi ladies, please pray for me. I need strength to get through this storm I'm in. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB said:


> Hi ladies, please pray for me. I need strength to get through this storm I'm in. Thank you in advance.


 
LiciaB... there will never be a storm that God is not in with you and For you.   Remember when the storm cast Jonah into the sea and he ended up in the 'Belly of the Whale'?

As scary and frightful as it was, God was 'keeping' Jonah 'protected'.  After 3 days and 3 nights, the whale released him... further into God's loving hands.   

As for the storm you're in ...You're not in there alone, neither are you in danger.  There's a 'rainbow'... God's Rainbow of His Promises...He's made for you. 

There's so much more this... but for now, fear no more.  God is protecting you, all the way through.


----------



## LiciaB

Thank you Shimmie.  In my mind I know that He hasn't left my side, but sometimes my emotions take over. Some days I'm standing strong and others...crumbling. erplexed



Shimmie said:


> LiciaB... there will never be a storm that God is not in with you and For you.   Remember when the storm cast Jonah into the sea and he ended up in the 'Belly of the Whale'?
> 
> As scary and frightful as it was, God was 'keeping' Jonah 'protected'.  After 3 days and 3 nights, the whale released him... further into God's loving hands.
> 
> As for the storm you're in ...You're not in there alone, neither are you in danger.  There's a 'rainbow'... God's Rainbow of His Promises...He's made for you.
> 
> There's so much more this... but for now, fear no more.  God is protecting you, all the way through.


----------



## foxxymami

I have been in a perpetual state of confusion and ambivalence since about May of 2013. I have been wavering about whether or not I want to stay in my marriage or move on and get a divorce. I feel one way one day then the opposite way the next day. I'm so tired of living this way and putting my husband through this. We've separated twice since last May. It's emotional torture. I feel paralyzed with fear of making the wrong choice and regretting it for the rest of my life.

I have asked God what do I do. I don't know if I have received a word from Him because I haven't felt any peace about either option--staying or leaving. Or am I not listening?

Please pray for me. I need God's direction about what path to take. I need to hear His voice.


----------



## Shimmie

foxxymami said:


> I have been in a perpetual state of confusion and ambivalence since about May of 2013. I have been wavering about whether or not I want to stay in my marriage or move on and get a divorce. I feel one way one day then the opposite way the next day. I'm so tired of living this way and putting my husband through this. We've separated twice since last May. It's emotional torture. I feel paralyzed with fear of making the wrong choice and regretting it for the rest of my life.
> 
> I have asked God what do I do. I don't know if I have received a word from Him because I haven't felt any peace about either option--staying or leaving. Or am I not listening?
> 
> Please pray for me. I need God's direction about what path to take. I need to hear His voice.


 
foxxymami... you will make the right decision.   In Psalm 46, God's Word says, 

'Be Still.... and know that I am God'...

That's all you have to do, Precious One. all you have to do is 'Be still and know that God is God...for He is taking you by the hand to lead and to guide and to comfort you.   

Psalm 46 also says:

"God is in the midst of her and she shall not be moved"...

God is indeed in the midst of your entire being and you shall not be afraid to follow and obey what He whispers into your heart.  

Foxxi you will know.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Zaynab

foxxymami said:


> I have been in a perpetual state of confusion and ambivalence since about May of 2013. I have been wavering about whether or not I want to stay in my marriage or move on and get a divorce. I feel one way one day then the opposite way the next day. I'm so tired of living this way and putting my husband through this. We've separated twice since last May. It's emotional torture. I feel paralyzed with fear of making the wrong choice and regretting it for the rest of my life.
> 
> I have asked God what do I do. I don't know if I have received a word from Him because I haven't felt any peace about either option--staying or leaving. Or am I not listening?
> 
> Please pray for me. I need God's direction about what path to take. I need to hear His voice.



I'm praying for you.  PM me if you need me.  This marriage was prayed for,  don't give up. ((HUGS))

Sent from yacht with Beyonce & Blue


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

at the bolded, it sounds like he wants to work on the marriage.



foxxymami said:


> I have been in a perpetual state of confusion and ambivalence since about May of 2013. I have been wavering about whether or not I want to stay in my marriage or move on and get a divorce. I feel one way one day then the opposite way the next day.* I'm so tired of living this way and putting my husband through this.* We've separated twice since last May. It's emotional torture. I feel paralyzed with fear of making the wrong choice and regretting it for the rest of my life.
> 
> I have asked God what do I do. I don't know if I have received a word from Him because I haven't felt any peace about either option--staying or leaving. Or am I not listening?
> 
> Please pray for me. I need God's direction about what path to take. I need to hear His voice.


----------



## foxxymami

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> at the bolded, it sounds like he wants to work on the marriage.



That he does

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

foxxymami said:


> That he does
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

I pray that the Lord gives you wisdom and strength.


----------



## Divine.

I just wanted to give a mini praise report:

About 4 weeks ago I asked for prayer regarding a pay raise. I was due for one, however I was unsure if I'd get it. I walked into work, waiting to have my performance review and it never happened! I was very disappointed at this.

When the day ended, I heard God tell me I had to endure a bit longer. I had no clue what this meant. So I went on looking for other jobs. A couple weeks later I finally had my performance review. The review went well, but when I brought up my pay they told me they would get back to me during my next performance review.

At that point, I got really mad! My pay was supposed to be assessed two months ago, and now you're telling me I won't get an answer until June? I was ready to leave when I walked out that meeting.

Fast forward to yesterday, I woke up early looking for jobs as usual. There were two jobs I really wanted to apply to but I ran out of time. My morning started off awful so not being able to apply for these jobs made it even worse. All I could keep thinking about was how I had no money and couldn't afford to live. My pay this month was drastically cut due to a new pay schedule being implemented. I won't receive a full pay check until February 14 (I haven't had one since December 20).

Before I left my house for work that morning, I cried out for God to please show me that things were about to get better. I had taken about as much as I could take. I walked into work frustrated with everything. Friday was just a stressful day in general. When I open my email, I see a message from my bosses. I got a raise! God is so good that I didn't even have to utter the amount that I wanted from them. He placed the exact value I wanted in their hearts. 

I was not expecting this raise at all! It just goes to show that even when your prayers aren't answered immediately, God will come in right on time. And yesterday was my God came in and saved the day!


----------



## TraciChanel

Divine. thank you so much for that praise report!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Shimmie

Divine...

Congratulations!  

God never forgets nor forsakes His Love for us...  

God truly loves you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayer.  Just applied to a new school for my son next year.  The open house was today. I fell in love with it and it would be such an amazing opportunity for my son.  He's such a bright child and I know he would succeed and flourish there.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Empty Mangers
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
02-03-2014
Where there are no oxen, the manger is empty, but from the strength of an ox comes an abundant harvest. - Proverbs 14:4

When Jesus came into this world, He chose to be born in a most unusual place-a manger. It was no more than a livery stable with goats, oxen, and other livestock animals. There is a distinctive characteristic about a place like this. It is filled with odors and dung from the animals. God seems to work best among the unpleasantness of circumstances. In fact, "where there are no oxen, the manger is empty." What is this really saying? I believe it is saying that in order for Jesus to be present, we must invite those things that bring with them "messes to clean up." God works among the messy things in our lives. And from these messes come an abundant harvest. This is what He did with all His highly used servants in the Bible. God is filled with paradoxes. Why can't life be seamless and smooth? Because God likes to show Himself in the midst of the messes of life. This is what brings us into the harvests. So often the bigger the mess, the bigger the harvest.

When a major road-construction project takes place in a crowded city street, it appears to be absolute chaos. It is inconvenient, slow-moving and tends to get us irritated because it appears we are moving much slower than we would like. It is ugly, and so much of what we see is torn up. But when we look at that same area a few months or years later, we see why the construction was necessary. There was meaning to the mess. It actually made life so much better for those who would use the road.

It has been through the messiest of times in my business and personal life that God has revealed His power and strength in my life. It was when these "oxen" of hardship have walked into my manger that the greatest harvest was manifest. However, when I have sought to remove the "oxen" and rid myself of the odor and the mess, I have fought the ultimate work of God.

God works in mangers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Divine.  Your prayers were answered immediately but was 'held up' (remember Daniel)...Its what we do in the mean time that's important, you didn't give up on God in your frustration you cried out to him...Truly his eyes are over the righteous and his ears are open onto their prayers.


----------



## LoveisYou

Prayers please, for:
Guidance and direction
Strength
Desire to do God's will


----------



## phynestone

I need guidance and strength to do my job effectively and to leave a positive impact on the young minds I touch. My health and to be healed of anything mentally, emotionally and spiritually.


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Prayers please, for:
> Guidance and direction
> Strength
> Desire to do God's will


 


phynestone said:


> I need guidance and strength to do my job effectively and to leave a positive impact on the young minds I touch. My health and to be healed of anything mentally, emotionally and spiritually.


 
For both of you, we pray and we love you and we pray.  

In Jesus' Name, all that you have asked of God our Father is done. 

Amen and Amen


----------



## Divine.

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Divine.  Your prayers were answered immediately but was 'held up' (remember Daniel)...Its what we do in the mean time that's important, you didn't give up on God in your frustration you cried out to him...Truly his eyes are over the righteous and his ears are open onto their prayers.



It's funny that you mention Daniel. My name also means God is my Judge. My prayer was held up exactly 21 days. That gives me chills! Again God is so good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies please pray for me tonight, I gave a cold while it's  minor, it's  a nuisance and makes me uncomfortable and listless I just want to be back to my norm again.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ladies please pray for me tonight, I gave a cold while it's minor, it's a nuisance and makes me uncomfortable and listless I just want to be back to my norm again.


 
Father in the Name of Jesus, thank you for wrapping your loving and healing arms around our Precious Sister, 'Heathy Hair'.   We love her dearly and yet your love for her abounds even more.   

Please let every area of her body, spirit and soul be released from all manners of sickness and diseases.   Relieve her of the stress and any discomforts, let them not persist nor prevail.   Let them not expand their boundaries, for each cell and artery, vein and vessel is filled to overflowing with your healing presence.  Forever shall she be healed and protected; no further sickness is allowed, not ever.

For this we thank you so very much, Precious Father.   We thank you with bowed hearts.   In Jesus' Name,

Amen and Amen.

Healthy Hair thank you so much for being our loving sister.   You are truly in our hearts and prayers.

 Sweet sleep angel... sweet sleep 

Always
Shimmie


----------



## TraciChanel

^^Amen. Iwanthealthyhair67, I pray in agreement. Feel better soon 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

I don't know if I mentioned it or not.   But I got the job and I start This Wednesday, so excited this is such a life changing experience for me (career wise).  Although, I'm still looking ahead for my next strategic and financially career move.

Also, I'm believing and thanked God for the apartment I want.  I should have news on that score soon.

So thank you ladies for all of your prayers.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> I don't know if I mentioned it or not. But I got the job and I start This Wednesday, so excited this is such a life changing experience for me (career wise). Although, I'm still looking ahead for my next strategic and financially career move.
> 
> Also, I'm believing and thanked God for the apartment I want. I should have news on that score soon.
> 
> So thank you ladies for all of your prayers. I really appreciate it!


 
"M & M", your faith amazes me.   You always land on 'solid ground'.

Blessings Angel on your new home.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please pray for Holla whose pastor recently got a divorce, pray that her faith is renewed and that the divorce does not bring division in the church ...


----------



## Supergirl

co-worker's 12 year old son, Eric--cancer returned 7 months ago, he has been going through treatments since the return and the latest update is that it is spreading (despite the treatments)

Nothing is too hard for God


----------



## Shimmie

Supergirl said:


> co-worker's 12 year old son, Eric--cancer returned 7 months ago, he has been going through treatments since the return and the latest update is that it is spreading (despite the treatments)
> 
> Nothing is too hard for God


 
Supergirl... 

We will keep this precious one in heart and prayers.   Believing and thanking God with and for you and this family for the healing of Eric, spirit, soul and body.   

In Jesus' Name, Father we bow our hearts before you in reverence and in faith asking you to continue your complete work in Eric's life and in his health and well-being.    We come against those cancerous cells which have no license nor right nor privilege nor invite to dwell in his body nor his blood cells.   

We thank you Father God with all of our hearts for removing all of the bad, replacing it all with your good.   Your Word is clear, that you will withhold no good thing from us and we honor you for this.  We take it not for granted.    

Father infuse this child with a total cleansing and renewal of fresh cells, fresh blood, fresh oxygen, and the newness of life which Jesus' paid the price with His life for.  Remove the inflammation and the pain.  Balance the good from the bad.   Healing is the only presence which shall be allowed in this child's body.   We hold your Word dear, most of all we hold you dear and loving within our hearts.   We honor and praise you Father and not in vain.   This child shall know no shame for placing his trust and his faith in you. 

Thank you Father God...our words have limits, however you have already taking them far beyond and we praise you for it, from deep within our hearts.   Eric is healed... 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Laela

Please agree with me in prayer for the people of the South as this major ice storm comes through; esp the elderly, the homeless and those emergency and public servants who are prepared to risk their lives to save others. I pray for food, warmth and shelter for those who need it! Thank you praying ladies....


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please agree with me in prayer for the people of the South as this major ice storm comes through; esp the elderly, the homeless and those emergency and public servants who are prepared to risk their lives to save others. I pray for food, warmth and shelter for those who need it! Thank you praying ladies....


 
Thanking God right now for His loving and protective covering over all affected by this pending storm.   I pray for their provision, warmth, shelter and that none shall suffer any loss of power in their homes.   

Father, cease and guide against any and all accidents, house fires and for those without homes, bless them with a warm and safe haven for which they can rest and be safe and warm and fed nourishing food and water in fresh supply.

Father thank you for protecting the elderly and those who have physical challenges and those who live alone.   Bless them with food and their medications.  Let them be safe and warm and free of fear and stress.  Let them be able to sleep peacefully and awake in health and sound minds, worry-free.  Send your Angels of Mercy to hover over them with your divine protection.   They will know that you are there loving them and protecting them.   In you, there is no rejection.   Not one life shall be taken or harmed, in Jesus' Name.

Father send the Angels to uphold and secure the power lines and for those who are fearful of travel, guide and protect them as they get to a safe place in the midst of the storm.

Protect the Rescue Heroes; those who serve and care as essential personnel and emergency crews.    Protect them all and their families and loved ones as they venture into the storm to help and protect others. 

Father create a safe path for my precious Sister Laela and her Hubby (my dear brother...my loving family in Christ Family... a safe path no matter where they have to be or where they have to go.    Bless them and keep them and their family and loved ones.    

With hearts bowed, and faith believing thanking you for your Love for all.

Thank you Father God --- In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Laela

In Jesus' name, Amein....

Thank you Shimmie for that generous-spirited prayer. 

Praying for everyone in the North/Northeast as the storm heads upward....


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> In Jesus' name, Amein....
> 
> Thank you @Shimmie for that generous-spirited prayer.
> 
> Praying for everyone in the North/Northeast as the storm heads upward....


 
   Hey My Love... How's it going down there?    I'm still praying for you and everyone there.   I saw pictures online and even though I'm somewhat used to that kind of weather, it is NEVER pleasant to experience.      

I truly care about more about you and the family and others in the South than I do about me up here.    It is not easy for any of you and I praise God for easing all of you through this storm and it is indeed a storm... most unpleasant to say the least...the very least.   

Laela, I'm a' tell you something...  I thank God for Ballet as the only way I know how to 'walk on ice' is on my tippee toes... 'Literally'.      That ice is no joke.  It's scary.  

I love you Precious One.  Stay safe and warm.  Please give my love and hugs to Hubby.   Big Hugs to you both and the family.   

Always,
Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Hi everyone.  I don't visit this section of the board often beyond reading some of the posts, but I am asking for prayers for my friend Linda.  She has been battling ovarian cancer since 2010 and she found out this week that the cancer spread to her lungs.  She had 1600 ml of fluid drained from her right lung and she has a procedure scheduled for next week in addition to a new round of chemo shortly thereafter.  She had been doing very well recently and was able to attend her daughters wedding a few months ago.  This new revelation is very upsetting.

Please pray that the procedure goes well and that the cancer can be contained and hopefully soon fully removed from her body.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Hi everyone. I don't visit this section of the board often beyond reading some of the posts, but I am asking for prayers for my friend Linda. She has been battling ovarian cancer since 2010 and she found out this week that the cancer spread to her lungs. She had 1600 ml of fluid drained from her right lung and she has a procedure scheduled for next week in addition to a new round of chemo shortly thereafter. She had been doing very well recently and was able to attend her daughters wedding a few months ago. This new revelation is very upsetting.
> 
> Please pray that the procedure goes well and that the cancer can be contained and hopefully soon fully removed from her body.


 
@naturalmanenyc ...

Thank you for asking us to pray. We are here to support you. 

For Linda 

Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus'. We bow before you with humble hearts thanking you for the life of this precious woman, your child, Linda. 

You are Healer and we ask and thank you for the cleansing and healing of every cell in Linda's body. For the cleansing and healing of every artery, vein, and capillary in her body. Father we thank you for healing her completely of cancer. We ask and thank you for perfect health and renewed strength and vitality. We thank you for blessing Linda with the quality of life here on earth, enabling her to breathe and enjoy the sweet fragrance of air no longer filled with harsh medications nor the fearful sounds of medical instruments. 

Bless the minds of her doctors with your wisdom and guidance. Rule out all adversities to Linda's health. And Father, free her mind from fear and fill her heart and mind to overflowing with your peace, most of all with the awareness of your great love for her. Let her *not *fear the known nor the unknown, but to place fully her trust in you. 

Thank you Father in Jesus' Name. Amen and Amen.

_From Psalm 112 _

_"I will not fear evil tidings, for my heart is fixed (fully established) trusting in you."_


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much!  I know Linda appreciates this. 
Shimmie



Shimmie said:


> naturalmanenyc ...
> 
> Thank you for asking us to pray.  We are here to support you.
> 
> For Linda
> 
> Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus'.    We bow before you with humble hearts thanking you for the life of this precious woman, your child, Linda.
> 
> You are Healer and we ask and thank you for the cleansing and healing of every cell in Linda's body.  For the cleansing and healing of every artery, vein, and capillary in her body.    Father we thank you for healing her completely of cancer.   We ask and thank you for perfect health and renewed strength and vitality.   We thank you for blessing Linda with the quality of life here on earth, enabling her to breathe and enjoy the sweet fragrance of air no longer filled with harsh medications nor the fearful sounds of medical instruments.
> 
> Bless the minds of her doctors with your wisdom and guidance.  Rule out all adversities to Linda's health.    And Father, free her mind from fear and fill her heart and mind to overflowing with your peace, most of all with the awareness of your great love for her.   Let her know fear the known nor the unknown, but to place fully her trust in you.
> 
> Thank you Father in Jesus' Name.  Amen and Amen.
> 
> _From Psalm 112  _
> 
> _"I will not fear evil tidings, for my heart is fixed (fully established) trusting in you."_


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you so much! I know Linda appreciates this.
> @Shimmie


 
naturalmanenyc...

You and Linda are more than welcome.  

I have to fix my typo here; it should read as follows:

_Let her *not *fear the known nor the unknown, but to place fully her trust in you._ 

I sincerely apologize for that typing error.   I'm fixing my post upwards.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much Shimmie
I am sending this to Linda.  I know it will make her day!



Shimmie said:


> naturalmanenyc...
> 
> You and Linda are more than welcome.
> 
> I have to fix my typo here; it should read as follows:
> 
> _Let her *not *fear the known nor the unknown, but to place fully her trust in you._
> 
> I sincerely apologize for that typing error.   I'm fixing my post upwards.


----------



## Mjon912

Please pray for my 7 year old nephew, he is currently in the hospital, out of surgery for only 1day because he only had 1 fully functioning kidney, the other was working at 1/3 percent. The surgery was the last effort of his doctors to keep him from having to have dialysis! 

The hospital, MCV in Richmond VA is horrible, giving his parents a hard time, the staff doesn't seem to know their a.s.s from elbow, he couldn't breath the other day and the nurse attending to him didn't even know he was asthmatic... Please pray for him, he's a sweetheart, my little spider-man Elijah D.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please remember @BrandNew 's father in prayer, he recently got out of hospital and is recuperating but, will need to go back for surgery soon lets keep him covered that all will go well and also that she will be strengthened during this time.

Also for financial provision that they will experience the favour of God.

thank you ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

Mjon912 said:


> Please pray for my 7 year old nephew, he is currently in the hospital, out of surgery for only 1day because he only had 1 fully functioning kidney, the other was working at 1/3 percent. The surgery was the last effort of his doctors to keep him from having to have dialysis!
> 
> The hospital, MCV in Richmond VA is horrible, giving his parents a hard time, the staff doesn't seem to know their a.s.s from elbow, he couldn't breath the other day and the nurse attending to him didn't even know he was asthmatic... Please pray for him, he's a sweetheart, my little spider-man Elijah D.


 
Mjon912 

*For Precious Elijah D*  

Father we lift this little one before you and thanking you for his protection and total healing.    Father thank you for protecting this Baby Boy who has yet to enjoy the gift of life which you have ordained for him.   He is just a little one unable to 'fend' for himself.    Father God, please remove all of the staff persons in that hospital, who are uncaring and irresponsible and immediately replace them with the 'angels of mercy' which you have in place there, who will give him the medical care beyond expectations.   The ones who will stretch and go the extra miles to take care of this little one.  

Dear Father, thank you for protecting precious Elijah D from all infections, harmful bacteria, and pain and thank you for renewing his kidney functions to full capacity.   Father God, thank you that each day brings Precious Elijah D to fuller health and the energy of a seven year old who runs, jumps, plays and yells as he has every right to do.  Thank you that he will be able to throw and toss footballs with his friends and family, jump hoops, even dance if that is what he wants to do.  

Father we thank you for Elijah's 8th Birthday which will be filled with new beginnings and continued blessings filled with a long life of health upon this earth.    This current trial in his life will only be a testimony as to how much you love him and how he overcame and with the love of you, right there beside him, seeing him through this all the way.  Bring him closer to you each day, strengthening and increasing his faith in you as his Father in Heaven who lives in his heart upon this earth.  

Hmmmmmmm, Bless God, Bless God, Bless God, Bless God.... for Father God as Elijah walked with you and you with him in the Bible, so shall Precious Elijah D, walk and know you, upon this earth, giving you all the glory each and everyday.   

In Jesus' Name we thank you and praise and honor you, precious Father in Heaven.   With all of our hearts with love and faith believing and receiving a special miracle for Elijah D.     

Thank Father for hearing our prayers.    In Jesus' Name, again and again,  Amen.   

​ 
_Jesus said, "Let the little children come to me, and do not hinder them, for the kingdom of heaven belongs to such as these."   ---- Matthew 19:14_


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please remember @BrandNew 's father in prayer, he recently got out of hospital and is recuperating but, will need to go back for surgery soon lets keep him covered that all will go well and also that she will be strengthened during this time.
> 
> Also for financial provision that they will experience the favour of God.
> 
> thank you ladies!


 
Thank you Healthy Hair for sharing this with us.  

With all of our hearts we cover BrandNew's Father  with prayers of faith and love for his total healing and renewed life and total protection during his recovery and God's healing in his being. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

thank you lovely sis.



Shimmie said:


> Thank you Healthy Hair for sharing this with us.
> 
> With all of our hearts we cover @BrandNew's Father  with prayers of faith and love for his total healing and renewed life and total protection during his recovery and God's healing in his being.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Mjon912

Shimmie I can't thank you enough! That was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. I'm sending it to his mother right now! God Bless You


----------



## BrandNew

THANK YOU!!!

Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please send positive thoughts and prayers for quick healing as my friend Vielka deals with an infection and related healing issues as an after effect of her surgery and breast cancer treatment.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please send positive thoughts and prayers for quick healing as my friend Vielka deals with an infection and related healing issues as an after effect of her surgery and breast cancer treatment.


 
@naturalmanenyc... you are a very faithful friend to your friends and family; always praying for them. God bless you. 

Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus, thank you for healing precious Vielka and ridding her body of any and all infections. Thank you for putting a guard around her entire immune system to prevent and to protect her from anything further to enter her body to do harm or to compromise her healing process. 

Father you have a precious daughter 'Natural Mane NYC' who believes in you; she believes in your power; she believes in prayer. And for this alone, you will answer her prayers to see her dear friend fully healed and recovered, pain free, cancer free, disease free and able to live a full and happy life giving you all the Glory for it. 

Bless Vielka with your peace and full understanding that you will not leave her nor forsake her, neither will you abandon her .... not ever! You are there with her now and you are surrounding her with your loving presence that will keep her mind and heart and soul at total peace and faith, that no good thing will you withhold from her. You are healing not only her body, but her finances and broken relationships which have been affected during this trial in her life. 

Father your Word clearly says that you 'heal the brokenhearted', and that a bruised reed (hurting heart) you will not crush. Meaning that you will not allow Vielka's heart to be further broken or bruised. You are re-building a new heart of strength in her; a new wall of protection keeping her emotions safe and strong and secure. Your are re-building Vielka's life where all that has been lost will be replaced and/or renewed in every area of her life and her life's desires. 

Father thank you for 'reviving' Vielka's Dreams and plans for her future. For it is not over for her. Life is not over for Vielka; a new life is only beginning and you will ensure that nothing and no one will hinder nor interfere with your beautiful plan for her life. 

Thank your for restoring Vielka's dreams of being and feeling beautiful and young again. For her beauty has not been lost, neither have her years been erased. Assure Vielka that she is still far above and beyond her dreams and that she is still a 'Woman'... a radiant, ageless, glorious woman; a woman lacking nothing and falling short of no one, for Beauty is who she is and Beauty is whom Vielka shall always be. She shall not be shamed, nor rejected from whom and what she strives to be. 

In Jesus' Name, get her heart and mind 'away' from the negative and the fears and allow only your love for her to flow in super abundance. Love that hovers over her, your tender mercies without limits. Father God, Vielka is yours and you will not disappoint her nor lead her astray. 

Thank you Father God... Thank you so very much for your loving care for Vielka... In Jesus' Name, forever and ever. Amen and Amen. 

For Vielka from Genesis 49:25

_Blessings from beneath, blessings from above; blessings of the breasts and of the womb._

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie

Thank you so much!  I absolutely appreciate the prayer circle you've created and know everyone that posts, or just reads, appreciates it too.

I do believe prayer works!




Shimmie said:


> naturalmanenyc... you are a very faithful friend to your friends and family; always praying for them.   God bless you.
> 
> Dear Father, in the Name of Jesus, thank you for healing precious Vielka and ridding her body of any and all infections.  Thank you for putting a guard around her entire immune system to prevent and to protect her from anything further to enter her body to do harm or to compromise her healing process.
> 
> Father you have a precious daughter 'Natural Mane NYC' who believes in you; she believes in your power; she believes in prayer.   And for this alone, you will answer her prayers to see her dear friend fully healed and recovered, pain free, cancer free, disease free and able to live a full and happy life giving you all the Glory for it.
> 
> Bless Vielka with your peace and full understanding that you will not leave her nor forsake her, neither will you abandon her .... not ever!   You are there with her now and you are surrounding her with your loving presence that will keep her mind and heart and soul at total peace and faith, that no good thing will you withhold from her.   You are healing not only her body, but her finances and broken relationships which have been affected during this trial in her life.
> 
> Father your Word clearly says that you 'heal the brokenhearted', and that a bruised reed (hurting heart) you will not crush.   Meaning that you will not allow Vielka's heart to be further broken or bruised.    You are re-building a new heart of strength in her; a new wall of protection keeping her emotions safe and strong and secure.   Your are re-building Vielka's life where all that has been lost will be replaced and/or renewed in every area of her life and her life's desires.
> 
> Father thank you for 'reviving' Vielka's Dreams and plans for her future.  For it is not over for her.  Life is not over for Vielka; a new life is only beginning and you will ensure that nothing and no one will hinder nor interfere with your beautiful plan for her life.
> 
> Thank your for restoring Vielka's dreams of being and feeling beautiful and young again.  For her beauty has not been lost, neither have her years been erased.   Assure Vielka that she is still far above and beyond her dreams and that she is still a 'Woman'... a radiant, ageless, glorious woman; a woman lacking nothing and falling short of no one, for Beauty is who she is and Beauty is whom Vielka shall always be.   She shall not be shamed, nor rejected from whom and what she strives to be.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, get her heart and mind 'away' from the negative and the fears and allow only your love for her to flow in super abundance.  Love that hovers over her, your tender mercies without limits.    Father God, Vielka is yours and you will not disappoint her nor lead her astray.
> 
> Thank you Father God... Thank you so very much for your loving care for Vielka... In Jesus' Name, forever and ever.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> Thank you so much! I absolutely appreciate the prayer circle you've created and know everyone that posts, or just reads, appreciates it too.
> 
> I do believe prayer works!


 
You are very, very welcome.   I am humbled to be asked for prayer.  Very humbled.    Please give your friend Vielka a big hug from us.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Hi Ladies,

Can you please pray for me. I'm in a relationship for the first time in a longtime and I royally messed up last night and hurt my bf feelings. We ended up not going out for valentines day and he's not talking to me. We are going to talk tomorrow. I finally feel like God brought a wonderful, God fearing, caring man into my life and I'm messing it up(unintentionally).


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please pray for me. I'm in a relationship for the first time in a longtime and I royally messed up last night and hurt my bf feelings. We ended up not going out for valentines day and he's not talking to me. We are going to talk tomorrow. I finally feel like God brought a wonderful, God fearing, caring man into my life and I'm messing it up(unintentionally).


 
Dear LovelyLouboutin 

Inward Question to 'Self':   What prompted my actions as a 're-action?  

Don't be so hard on yourself.   In relationships, there will be bumps and trials.   This incident that occurred last night will show you just how much you mean to him.   Yes...how much you mean to him.    Without knowing you, personally, it's time that you be understood and appreciated for the love that you are the good that you have to offer in a relationship.   

'We' all mess up, so will he.   If he truly loves you, he will forgive you no matter what you said or did to hurt his feelings.    Not saying it's right to mess up, however as humans, we do.   You shouldn't have to walk on egg shells to be loved.  Apologize?  Yes   Be better? Yes   Repent of your errors and sins?  Most definitely     However you do not have to 'sell' yourself, just to be loved. 

**** 

Father we thank you in Jesus' Name for bringing into LovelyLouboutin's life true love that overlooks her flaws and embraces her for who she is and for what you have called her to be.     She's been beaten down enough in this life and this is the moment, the telling moment of what it means to know and to have someone who truly, truly, TRULY loves her.   

Bless her heart Father God.  Bless  her and keep her and surround her entire being and her entire life with love in abundance that will never grow cold.    Bless this dear one, indeed, for she is most worthy of it. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=12537]Shimmie[/USER];19666397 said:
			
		

> Dear LovelyLouboutin
> 
> Inward Question to 'Self':   What prompted my actions as a 're-action?
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.   In relationships, there will be bumps and trials.   This incident that occurred last night will show you just how much you mean to him.   Yes...how much you mean to him.    Without knowing you, personally, it's time that you be understood and appreciated for the love that you are the good that you have to offer in a relationship.
> 
> 'We' all mess up, so will he.   If he truly loves you, he will forgive you no matter what you said or did to hurt his feelings.    Not saying it's right to mess up, however as humans, we do.   You shouldn't have to walk on egg shells to be loved.  Apologize?  Yes   Be better? Yes   Repent of your errors and sins?  Most definitely     However you do not have to 'sell' yourself, just to be loved.
> 
> ****
> 
> Father we thank you in Jesus' Name for bringing into LovelyLouboutin's life true love that overlooks her flaws and embraces her for who she is and for what you have called her to be.     She's been beaten down enough in this life and this is the moment, the telling moment of what it means to know and to have someone who truly, truly, TRULY loves her.
> 
> Bless her heart Father God.  Bless  her and keep her and surround her entire being and her entire life with love in abundance that will never grow cold.    Bless this dear one, indeed, for she is most worthy of it.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you Shimmie!!

I definitely plan on apologizing. I said something I shouldn't have (classic case of venting to a friend and i hit the bf number instead of my friends number).  I have no problem admitting I was wrong and apologizing. And I don't intend to "sell" myself; as mush as I want him in my life  not convincing someone to stay with me. I don't convince or beg people to be apart of my life.  

Our relationship is new so I can't "read" him yet.  I think he cares for me a lot and has said I'm a blessing in his life.....  Hopefully that is enough to push through/over this first bump in the road.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Thank you Shimmie!!
> 
> I definitely plan on apologizing. I said something I shouldn't have (classic case of venting to a friend and i hit the bf number instead of my friends number). I have no problem admitting I was wrong and apologizing. And I don't intend to "sell" myself; as mush as I want him in my life not convincing someone to stay with me. I don't convince or beg people to be apart of my life.
> 
> Our relationship is new so I can't "read" him yet. I think he cares for me a lot and has said I'm a blessing in his life..... Hopefully that is enough to push through/over this first bump in the road.


 
LovelyLouboutin 

I wish you all of the Best... I mean this...All of the Best; God's Best. 

As a 'sister', I'm backing you up 1,000,000 percent.   Okay?   

Be Happy Lovely One... Be Happy!   You deserve it.


----------



## TraciChanel

naturalmanenyc, Mjon912, LovelyLouboutin - please know your prayer requests are being prayed over. 

Looking forward to hearing your praise reports!


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for clarity for me in a relationship. I feel pushed to go in a certain way but I need the other party to make a move. It is complex but I need a sign because I feel God has abandoned me in this area.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> @naturalmanenyc, @Mjon912, @LovelyLouboutin - please know your prayer requests are being prayed over.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your praise reports!


 
Thank you TraciChanel  

God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for clarity for me in a relationship. I feel pushed to go in a certain way but I need the other party to make a move. It is complex but I need a sign because I feel God has abandoned me in this area.


 
Shiks...  

Father God in the Name of Jesus', thank you so much that Shiks is seeking your wisdom and guidance concerning her life and relationships.   Her hope and her life is built upon you who will keep her upon solid ground and not sinking sand.   

We just give you praise, honor and glory for being her Father in Heaven above, who leads and guides her all about love.   In Jesus' Name, she shall not know defeat nor shame.   Thank you for seeing to it that she hears and follows your voice and none other. 

All glory and praise is unto you, Father God.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shiks

I have a lot to report. I got my visa,went to Amsterdam did my short course. Praise be to God. I have so many requests of him,but I just want to say thanks now.


----------



## Supergirl

Bless you ladies, thinking of you and your relationships, prayers that you would guard your hearts and that God would bless you with the desires of your hearts.


----------



## Shimmie

Supergirl said:


> Bless you ladies, thinking of you and your relationships, prayers that you would guard your hearts and that God would bless you with the desires of your hearts.


 
Thank you Precious Supergirl -- The very same to you and much more.  

God's daughter, more precious to Him than rubies; more solid, more rare than gold.   Length of days are in your right hand; in your left hand -- riches and honor.   He is perfecting... Literally perfecting every single thought in every area of your life that concerns you. 

Your _Dreams; Heart Prayers ._..coming true, smooth as _'Silk' _ 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## mrselle

Please keep me in prayer.  I've been wrestling with a lot the past couple of months and it occured to me that I may be a little depressed.  I have more days of feeling sad and worried and less days of feeling happy or at peace.  I tune in to every single ache and pain I have and it makes me anxious.  I would much rather sit at home than go out and live life.  I pray and read and this feeling doesn't seem to want to go away.  I really want to be at peace and be happy.  I don't know why it is so hard for me lately.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please keep me in prayer. I've been wrestling with a lot the past couple of months and it occured to me that I may be a little depressed. I have more days of feeling sad and worried and less days of feeling happy or at peace. I tune in to every single ache and pain I have and it makes me anxious. I would much rather sit at home than go out and live life. I pray and read and this feeling doesn't seem to want to go away. I really want to be at peace and be happy. I don't know why it is so hard for me lately.


 
Hey Sweet Lady...   

Indeed you are loved in our prayers      In the Name of Jesus' we come against the root cause of this and command it to go, never to return.    

The Word of God proclaims and proves that His Joy has been given unto us and most freely given and cannot be taken away by the cares and darkness of this world.     The Love of God, has 'kicked' the bottom out of sadness and is embracing you with the warmth and protection of God's love beyond measure.   And this my love.. all for you. 

Elle, remember the 'Valley of the Dry Bones'   Sure you do.   Ezekiel prophesied and the bones received new life, no longer dry, no longer dust, no longer in despair beyond repair.    God is doing a new thing for you, springing new waters and springs in the dessert and bringing life to the joys of your heart which seem / appear to have died or have fallen away.  

God's got this. and even more, God's got you.  He's got you right there, centered in His springs of still waters in which you shall never drown.   

From these feelings of dryness, sadness, hidden joy, you are no longer depressed but clothed in the new fibers of fresh life freely given unto you, that no one, no thing can ever step in and take away.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.    

I'll say this, mrselle...

This Winter weather will depress anyone, even a polar bear in Alaska.  While it is beautiful to watch the snow falling through my huge picture windows... I've had just about enough.    That including the lack of sunshine is just plain depressing.  

We need the 'Sun' light to increase our levels of serotonin, Vitamin D and to bring color back to our skin.   I'm so pale right now, I'm glowing in the dark.  My legs look like two huge glow sticks.   Ummmm yeah.. they do.  

Anyhoo, I just wanted to put a smile in your heart.   All that I've shared above is true, even my pale skin.   Lawd -- chile, pray for me to be brown again. 

You're okay, Sweet Elle.   You truly are okay.  That big, huge 'It'.. God has it.    Not a failed vessel dwells within you.   You are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you and always will.


----------



## Reminiscing

Hi Ladies,

Please pray for my pastor.  Lots and lots of church politics going on and you can literally see the stress weighing him down.  Please pray for peace in the church.  There seems to be a group of people listening to the enemy instead of God, but I know that God is God and he will not let the devil steal his church.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for my pastor. Lots and lots of church politics going on and you can literally see the stress weighing him down. Please pray for peace in the church. There seems to be a group of people listening to the enemy instead of God, but I know that God is God and he will not let the devil steal his church.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Very honored to pray for your Pastor. 

We thank God that he is more than a Conqueror through Jesus' Christ who loves him. 

@Reminiscing, please share this with your Pastor. 

He is to 'Rest' in the midst of this storm. The wind and the rain, are simply removing the 'dust', but not him. Tell him, to please rest. The assignment that God has for him is sealed in the Blood of Jesus and in God's plans to and for His glory. 

Like Job, your Pastor will never give up on God, which is what the enemy is attempting to do...the attempt is to push your Pastor 'away' from the Altar, which God has placed him upon. It is not the 'people' who can push him away. Oh No!  The enemy's strategy is to make your Pastor 'give up' and step away because he has had enough. 

That's what this is all about. satan is trying to convince your Pastor to throw in the towel and just walk away and let 'them' have it. 

God knows he is tired, however let your Pastor know that whatever is being said, or even threatened, are only 'vapors in the wind'. God is not through with him. His Destiny is where God has placed him and God, Himself will reprove kings for your Pastor, to maintain the plan that God has for Pastor to fulfill. 

Please let him know to just be still and let God be God. _These dry bones in the valley_ are not your Pastors for Pastor has 'Life' in him still yet to be lived and enjoyed all to the Grace, and Mercy and the Glory of God. 

Pray for your enemies, for they know not..... they know not.... they know not. 

Dearest Father in Heaven, as you took care of Moses, Elijah, King David when they were in 'exile', _God you refreshed with 'Springs'_ not only of water, but new life and great and power Ministry that brought forth Jesus. 

Take care of this dear man, Lord. Take care of him. For indeed, only you shall prosper in his life and Ministry as no other. Father you are.. the lifter of his head and the support of his feet shod with the preparation of peace. 

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with bowed and loving and trusting hearts. 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## Reminiscing

Shimmie - Thank you for your beautiful words of encouragement!  I will share this with my pastor.  I agree that people are trying to make him quit.  He's new and people are fighting against change, even though it's change we really really need so that we can grow.  Thank you for your prayer.  The enemy will NOT win!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> @Shimmie - Thank you for your beautiful words of encouragement! I will share this with my pastor. I agree that people are trying to make him quit. He's new and people are fighting against change, even though it's change we really really need so that we can grow. Thank you for your prayer. The enemy will NOT win!!!


 
Reminiscing, it 'I' who thanks you for the honor of praying for your Pastor.  No one can rule nor rescind his Destiny.  

Please note that I made corrections to some typos that I made above.   The corrections are in _blue italics_.   I apologize for that.   I want to make sure that the message to your Pastor is clear. 

One more 'Word' for him:

Ask him to remember what Jesus said when He stood before Pontius Pilate. 

_"No man taketh my life, least I lay it down.   And if I do lay it down, I will take it back up, so have my Father commanded me to"._ 

No man has ever been removed from where God has placed Him, unless there was a 'promotion', for promotion doesn't come from the east nor the west, Promotion comes from God.  

Thank you Reminiscing and God bless you for being so faithful to your Pastor.  Knowing that you have faith in him, is a wonderful gift to his heart.   

Take care, Angel.

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

TraciChanel
Shimmie

Linda is going home today  There were some minor issues after her procedure on Tuesday but there were no surprises. They removed 2 liters of fluid and there are three lesions on the lung, but no major tumors. They were able to apply the powder in the lungs that should help stop future fluid. The chemo has to fight the lesions.  There is no need for a permanent drain.

Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## TraciChanel

naturalmanenyc, that's GREAT news!! Thanks for the praise report...been praying for her everyday. Praise God!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> @TraciChanel
> @Shimmie
> 
> Linda is going home today There were some minor issues after her procedure on Tuesday but there were no surprises. They removed 2 liters of fluid and there are three lesions on the lung, but no major tumors. They were able to apply the powder in the lungs that should help stop future fluid. The chemo has to fight the lesions. There is no need for a permanent drain.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers!


 
Wow!  I agree with TraciChanel... God is Amazing!  

Thank you naturalmanenyc for giving us this precious update.  Please, please, PLEASE give Linda a great big hug from us.    We don't even 'know' her....yet........... through prayers we have connected and it's full of the love of God.  

We thank God right now for a smooth and easy transition through all of her treatments and a complete and total healing in her body, spirit and soul.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi sisters, please keep me in my prayers.  My life has been the oddest thing lately.  I have an important meeting later and I was in a potentially dangerous situation on Friday where I went on a date and I should've taken a taxi home or called a friend but I didn't.  Nothing happened.  I prayed and asked Jesus to watch over the situation.  

Please pray that my meeting is favorable and I thank God for his mercy and blessing me with the gift of discernment.

Thank you


----------



## TraciChanel

^^ Praying for you LiftedUp.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you TraciChanel 

eta:  Thank you ladies.  I had a successful meeting this afternoon.  My lecturer is a praying man as well and everything went well 

Thank you again


----------



## moneychaser

JunMom2Be said:


> I have a c-section scheduled for this Sunday.  Please pray for the safety and HEALTH of my baby boy and I
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prayers ladies!  I interviewed for this position last month or so and it went extremely well!  It is a federal government position so the process is a little slow but I know they have not made a selection yet.
> I have been praying steadfastly that I receive an offer so I do not have to go back to my current job after my fmla leave is up



I just wanted to come back and say thank you for your prayers.  This will make my 3rd week at my new job   I did not receive an offer for the position referenced above but one even greater with the #1 agency in the federal govt   He is definitely an on time God!


----------



## Shimmie

JunMom2Be said:


> I just wanted to come back and say thank you for your prayers. This will make my 3rd week at my new job  I did not receive an offer for the position referenced above but one even greater with the #1 agency in the federal govt  He is definitely an on time God!


 
Congratulations!      Praise God for His Loving Grace and Mercies.  

Please continue to keep us posted, okay?  

God bless you JunMom2Be


----------



## Shiks

I want to ask for something bold. I never want to worry about money again. The Bible says God provides for the birds;how much more will he provide for us? I am standing on that promise for the rest of my life. Amen

I want wisdom to come to me on money management and growth. This will no longer be an issue for me,in Jesus name.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I want to ask for something bold. I never want to worry about money again. The Bible says God provides for the birds;how much more will he provide for us? I am standing on that promise for the rest of my life. Amen
> 
> I want wisdom to come to me on money management and growth. This will no longer be an issue for me,in Jesus name.


 
Shiks...

You've asked, therefore you shall receive.   God withholds wisdom from no one; it is a treasure He loves giving freely to all who asks of Him.

Be ready to receive just as did King Solomon.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lucia

Shiks said:


> I want to ask for something bold. I never want to worry about money again. The Bible says God provides for the birds;how much more will he provide for us? I am standing on that promise for the rest of my life. Amen  I want wisdom to come to me on money management and growth. This will no longer be an issue for me,in Jesus name.



Shiks
Here are aome things that may help I'm only now getting myself straight money wise   
Mint.com 
Don't sign up for their companion credit monitoring it's pay and not that great 
Creditkarma.com
is free and you can monitor without paying a monthly fee 
Check by pageonce 
With these three apps they work off your smartphone and computer you will be able to know where your money


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> @Shiks
> Here are aome things that may help I'm only now getting myself straight money wise
> Mint.com
> Don't sign up for their companion credit monitoring it's pay and not that great
> Creditkarma.com
> is free and you can monitor without paying a monthly fee
> Check by pageonce
> With these three apps they work off your smartphone and computer you will be able to know where your money


 
Lucia... thank you for being God's answer to Shiks prayers.   She asked and God answered right away... with you.    Seriously, no sooner than she asked, God literally answered through you.  

God is amazing and so are you.    Thanks so much again.


----------



## Shiks

Thanks Shimmie and Lucia.


----------



## Divine.

Wanted to give a full praise report regarding this prayer request I made a couple of months ago.

God is *SO GOOD*. I just want to shout he's so good 

Yesterday I received an email from one of my previous employers about a job opening for an administrative position. I left my old job on good terms and it was always said I could come back whenever I wanted to. At the time, I never thought I would go back...but God obviously knows better.

I have been HATING my current job. During my lunch break yesterday, I prayed to God about what I should do about my job situation. When I returned to the office, I saw the email about the open position! Now mind you, I used to work for the government. The government has been on a hiring freeze in my department for years! 

I officially saw the position posted online today and I am most definitely qualified! This job has everything I prayed for: higher salary, paid leave, benefits. I even get a flex schedule (every other Friday off)!

It's not over yet though. Please keep me in your prayers so that God shows favor upon me during the selection process. Thank you for all the prayers that have been sent on my behalf. I am so thankful for you ladies 




Divine. said:


> I guess I will be the first prayer of 2014  For awhile, I have been feeling like God is calling me in a new direction in my life. I am not sure what it is, but I have lost all passion to work in my field of study.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be having a performance review. During that review I am going to propose to my employers to change my job title to a more administrative role (office manager, HR assistant). In addition, I am hoping that during this meeting an increase in my salary will be discussed.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers. I am barely making it these days. I am trusting that God will finally put me in a position where I can finally live comfortably and not paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## TraciChanel

Praying for you Divine.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Wanted to give a full praise report regarding this prayer request I made a couple of months ago.
> 
> God is *SO GOOD*. I just want to shout he's so good
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from one of my previous employers about a job opening for an administrative position. I left my old job on good terms and it was always said I could come back whenever I wanted to. At the time, I never thought I would go back...but God obviously knows better.
> 
> I have been HATING my current job. During my lunch break yesterday, I prayed to God about what I should do about my job situation. When I returned to the office, I saw the email about the open position! Now mind you, I used to work for the government. The government has been on a hiring freeze in my department for years!
> 
> I officially saw the position posted online today and I am most definitely qualified! This job has everything I prayed for: higher salary, paid leave, benefits. I even get a flex schedule (every other Friday off)!
> 
> It's not over yet though. Please keep me in your prayers so that God shows favor upon me during the selection process. Thank you for all the prayers that have been sent on my behalf. I am so thankful for you ladies


 
Dear God, how you have Blessed your Precious Daughter Divine, Indeed!   Thank you for enlarging her territory and making all things peaceful and new just for her.   In Jesus' Name, we thank you... Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie
TraciChanel


I had a great lunch outing with friends today and Vielka came  It was her first trip out in ages beyond doctor's appointments.  I'm so glad she felt well enough to come out.  Another friend who was dealing with her preemie baby also came out.  He's so chunky now that you would never know he came at like 31 weeks and was soooo tiny.  It was a great day!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Shimmie
> @TraciChanel
> 
> 
> I had a great lunch outing with friends today and Vielka came It was her first trip out in ages beyond doctor's appointments. I'm so glad she felt well enough to come out. Another friend who was dealing with her preemie baby also came out. He's so chunky now that you would never know he came at like 31 weeks and was soooo tiny. It was a great day!


 
naturalmanenyc

You are such a faithful friend and Mommie.    How very kind and special of you to come here and share this with us.    What a great day for Vielka, your precious princess...  

I give God praise for you and your baby ... your entire family; and for this special day which is only the beginning of many, many more to come.  

   Yaaaayyyyyy Vielka  

Thank you Lord Jesus for this wonderful and happy family whom you have taken into your heart and have richly blessed.   Your blessings will continue to flow and Vielka will continue to grow more and more each day.  

In your precious name, Jesus... Amen.


----------



## Shiks

I pray for favor in the job search process.  I took a few very bold steps this year and I pray God keeps me close. I am scared.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayer for my job situation.   I have done everything they have ever asked and still no promotion or movement.  Been looking but nothing is happening.   Trying to hold out but I can barely take care of my family and working like a dog.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Reminiscing



Reminiscing said:


> I was physically attacked on the street two weeks ago, both my mom and my aunt are in the hospital right now and a supposed "friend" just went off on me for not making time to talk to her. When I told her that I thought that was selfish she called me rude and judgmental but didn't even once ask "how are you doing?" or "are you ok?" I try to look out for her but right now it would've been nice for her to check on me. I feel so hurt right now.
> 
> Lord, please give me strength to keep going. Despite how I feel right now, I'm still thankful for all you've brought me through.





Father I ask that you touch her Mom and Aunt right now with your healing touch, Father I also pray for Reminiscing's hurt spirit and that you would cover her under the shadow of your wings let her feel the love and security that only you can give, take away the anxiety and give her peace about our family members in Hospital. 

Lord I also ask that you send people her way that are supportive who genuinely have her best interest at heart, new friends who would listen, encourage and pray for her in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Reminiscing

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Reminiscing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father I ask that you touch her Mom and Aunt right now with your healing touch, Father I also pray for Reminiscing's hurt spirit and that you would cover her under the shadow of your wings let her feel the love and security that only you can give, take away the anxiety and give her peace about our family members in Hospital.
> 
> Lord I also ask that you send people her way that are supportive who genuinely have her best interest at heart, new friends who would listen, encourage and pray for her in Jesus name Amen.



Thank you for praying for me!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for prayer for my job situation. I have done everything they have ever asked and still no promotion or movement. Been looking but nothing is happening. Trying to hold out but I can barely take care of my family and working like a dog.


 
Praying for God to 'favour' you @crlsweetie912, far above and beyond your job. God has much more for you far beyond their limitations. Far more and far, far better; far beyond what you can see, yet it's there and you shall be blessed with the more that God has for you, for sure. 

Beyond the stretch of this 'big hug' below...

Oh God that you would bless Crlsweetie, INDEED.... Enlarge her Territory and indeed you shall.



In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Reminiscing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father I ask that you touch her Mom and Aunt right now with your healing touch, Father I also pray for Reminiscing's hurt spirit and that you would cover her under the shadow of your wings let her feel the love and security that only you can give, take away the anxiety and give her peace about our family members in Hospital.
> 
> Lord I also ask that you send people her way that are supportive who genuinely have her best interest at heart, new friends who would listen, encourage and pray for her in Jesus name Amen.


 
Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67 for your loving and faithful prayers in this forum.   I don't visit the 'Random Thoughts' thread very much and I never would have known about this were it not for your love for the Lord and those who seek prayer.  

God bless you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Reminiscing

Hi @Shimmie and @Iwanthealthyhair67 -

I have an update!  My friend called me and we talked about what happened when we both had to time to calmly discuss it.  She didn't realize how much stuff was going on in my life so she apologized and went to the hospital with me that night to see my mother.  We also hung out on Saturday with some other friends.  I think our disagreement actually strengthened our friendship rather than harm it as the enemy intended.  The situation even helped me write my weekly devotion this morning.  I had a different plan for my topic today but God had a better plan!  I love, Love, LOVE when God takes what the devil intended for our harm and turns it around for His good!!!

Here's a link to the devotion I wrote this morning.  In the weeks leading up to Easter, I'm focusing on Jesus' 7 last words on the cross.  http://www.journalthrough.com/2014/03/17/7-last-words-woman-behold-thy-son/

Thank you so much for your prayers!  I probably would've been too blinded by hurt to see God's blessing in this if you didn't pray for me.


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> Hi @Shimmie and @Iwanthealthyhair67 -
> 
> I have an update! My friend called me and we talked about what happened when we both had to time to calmly discuss it. She didn't realize how much stuff was going on in my life so she apologized and went to the hospital with me that night to see my mother. We also hung out on Saturday with some other friends. I think our disagreement actually strengthened our friendship rather than harm it as the enemy intended. The situation even helped me write my weekly devotion this morning. I had a different plan for my topic today but God had a better plan! I love, Love, LOVE when God takes what the devil intended for our harm and turns it around for His good!!!
> 
> Here's a link to the devotion I wrote this morning. In the weeks leading up to Easter, I'm focusing on Jesus' 7 last words on the cross. http://www.journalthrough.com/2014/03/17/7-last-words-woman-behold-thy-son/
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers! I probably would've been too blinded by hurt to see God's blessing in this if you didn't pray for me.


 
Reminiscing  

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful update.   You truly have the heart of God and one of pure Ministry.    You are a guiding light to those who share heartbreaks with family and friends as misunderstandings do occur.   And with this one, you chose love over all.  

God bless you.  I am looking forward to leaving work today so that I will be able to read your blog.   I know that it will be a blessing to me and all who read it and share with others.  

Thanks again for sharing your loving heart with so many.   You are truly 'life' to those who live.


----------



## Reminiscing

Shimmie said:


> @Reminiscing
> 
> Thank you for sharing such a beautiful update.   You truly have the heart of God and one of pure Ministry.    You are a guiding light to those who share heartbreaks with family and friends as misunderstandings do occur.   And with this one, you chose love over all.
> 
> God bless you.  I am looking forward to leaving work today so that I will be able to read your blog.   I know that it will be a blessing to me and all who read it and share with others.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your loving heart with so many.   You are truly 'life' to those who live.



Thanks Shimmie!  I learned from the best!  You are truly a fine example of a heart of God!


----------



## Shimmie

Reminiscing said:


> Thanks @Shimmie! I learned from the best! You are truly a fine example of a heart of God!


 
Iron Sharpens Iron...


----------



## JaneBond007

I'm telling you, one right after another!  Pray my gum releases this potato chip that lodged up in there and now tastes awful and smells.  I'll call my dentist but pray it releases without permanent damage.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I experienced something similar with a kernel from a pop corn stuck for days caused me discomfort and a little pain, I didn't stop and until I got it out. 

Try swishing with some baking soda and water.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please let us remember the families of the passengers of flight #370


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I experienced something similar with a kernel from a pop corn stuck for days caused me discomfort and a little pain, I didn't stop and until I got it out.
> 
> Try swishing with some baking soda and water.




I think there's a popcorn husk as well.  I don't want bone loss.  I'm trying the salt but have to up it several times daily.  Funny, I remember asking G-d to help me get that thing out.  Then, flush...of evil taste!  G-d is probably like, "hey, you ask me, I do, now you're complaining again?"  Thanks for the tip.  Pray it all is removed with no lasting damage.  

I pray, too, for those poor families.  How awful!!!


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm telling you, one right after another! Pray my gum releases this potato chip that lodged up in there and now tastes awful and smells. I'll call my dentist but pray it releases without permanent damage.


 
Hey JB.  I'm sorry you are experiencing this.  It's very painful and annoying when I've had this happen to me a few times with popcorn.  

Try eating some soft bread.  I've found that to help me at times when this has happened.   

Praying that it releases for you soon.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please let us remember the families of the passengers of flight #370


 
Thank you Healthy Hair for posting this and reminding our hearts to 'be still for the hurting families and pray prayers of love and healing over them.

Father God we thank you for full healing of the broken families whose hearts are broken from this tragedy of the missing Flight.  Thank you Father for drawing them closer to you, and embracing them with love that surpasses all loves, and healing that surpasses all healings, for indeed you do love and care for them, no matter, yet always. 

For this and all, we thank you with hearts bowed in love for you, for hearing all prayers, glorifying you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shiks

I feel so bad for those families. God please comfort them.

I want to ask for prayer for my job search situation. Lots of leads but nothing solid to speak of. It is beginning to worry me and my faith is dwindling.


----------



## Miss Kane

Please keep my friend Tim in prayer.

I received a very alarming email from him on yesterday. I believe he may be contemplating suicide. He has had a series of setbacks in the last two years. And I think he has given up hope. I will be calling him to go into prayer for him today. I lost a friend years ago to suicide and it was a terrible loss for those who loved her. 

Thanks Ladies!

And God bless you all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JaneBond007 said:


> I think there's a popcorn husk as well. I don't want bone loss. I'm trying the salt but have to up it several times daily. Funny, I remember asking G-d to help me get that thing out. Then, flush...of evil taste! G-d is probably like, "hey, you ask me, I do, now you're complaining again?" Thanks for the tip. Pray it all is removed with no lasting damage.
> 
> I pray, too, for those poor families. How awful!!!


 


JaneBond007, how's the mouth did you try the swish I meant peroxide not baking soda .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Miss Kane said:


> Please keep my friend Tim in prayer.
> 
> I received a very alarming email from him on yesterday. I believe he may be contemplating suicide. He has had a series of setbacks in the last two years. And I think he has given up hope. I will be calling him to go into prayer for him today. I lost a friend years ago to suicide and it was a terrible loss for those who loved her.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> And God bless you all.


 

I will be praying. pls keep us posted.


----------



## JaneBond007

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @JaneBond007, how's the mouth did you try the swish I meant peroxide not baking soda .



It's a little bit better, but whatever it was pushed so deeply in, it's not all out yet.  I have NO pain and the smell is less but I can tell it's still there.  I get no foul taste now.  That's scary because it's classic gum disease symptoms.    I thankfully had a Waterpik which I took out of storage and it has the gum tip.  I also have an active rx for chlorhexidene rinse. My previous cleaning was 8 months and I just ran out of time on the insurance thing.  Great.

Thanks for asking and thanks all for praying.  I'm keeping it clean, irrigated an using clove oil along with the rinses as well as a natural anti-biotic to protect my heart until I can get in for a scaling. I pray it is not the tooth itself.


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Please keep my friend Tim in prayer.
> 
> I received a very alarming email from him on yesterday. I believe he may be contemplating suicide. He has had a series of setbacks in the last two years. And I think he has given up hope. I will be calling him to go into prayer for him today. I lost a friend years ago to suicide and it was a terrible loss for those who loved her.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> And God bless you all.


 
Awwwwww Miss Kane 

We surround Tim with hearts filled with loving prayers.   We praise God for his discouragement to dissolve and is no longer allowed to evolve into defeat nor the end of his life here on earth. 

Life is not over for Tim.  God has surely ordained him to win and no matter how 'far' away it looks, God's answered his prayers long before they were shared.    We give God glory for Tim's life.   We give God glory for strengthening Tim and to hold him and to never let him go.  

It's not time, for Tim to leave us; it's not time for his earth presence to be ended.   He shall get trough and over this.   This is not the end for our dear Tim.    We love him and need him to remain and give the Light and Love of his heart to those who look to him.  

Stay with us Tim.  You are not alone.  It's not over for you, Sweetheart.  You have still many, many volumes of victories to be won.   And win them you shall.     Tim don't you dare give up.  Prove the devil a liar and set his tail on fire.  Live Sweetheart, Live and give God the total glory.   All God wants is for you to live.  And LIVE you shall... abundantly. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Father we thank you with all of our hearts for our precious and loving friend, Tim.    In Jesus' Name, Amen... Again.    Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> I feel so bad for those families. God please comfort them.
> 
> I want to ask for prayer for my job search situation. Lots of leads but nothing solid to speak of. It is beginning to worry me and my faith is dwindling.


 
Shiks 

Make room for your blessings, Baby Girl.   

One room?   Is that All.... ?   

Girl, you betta make more room than that.   God is sending you the overflow of what's been delayed.    And dearest sweetheart...Shiks... 

Be ... not....... Afraid.       God promises to keep His promises to you.  

 

Get those rooms ready.   Okay?   

  Okay!


----------



## Miss Kane

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwww Miss Kane
> 
> We surround Tim with hearts filled with loving prayers.   We praise God for his discouragement to dissolve and is no longer allowed to evolve into defeat nor the end of his life here on earth.
> 
> Life is not over for Tim.  God has surely ordained him to win and no matter how 'far' away it looks, God's answered his prayers long before they were shared.    We give God glory for Tim's life.   We give God glory for strengthening Tim and to hold him and to never let him go.
> 
> It's not time, for Tim to leave us; it's not time for his earth presence to be ended.   He shall get trough and over this.   This is not the end for our dear Tim.    We love him and need him to remain and give the Light and Love of his heart to those who look to him.
> 
> Stay with us Tim.  You are not alone.  It's not over for you, Sweetheart.  You have still many, many volumes of victories to be won.   And win them you shall.     Tim don't you dare give up.  Prove the devil a liar and set his tail on fire.  Live Sweetheart, Live and give God the total glory.   All God wants is for you to live.  And LIVE you shall... abundantly.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Father we thank you with all of our hearts for our precious and loving friend, Tim.    In Jesus' Name, Amen... Again.    Amen.



Thanks so much for that prayer and for standing in agreement with me!

Love you ladies!


----------



## Shiks

@ Shimmie. I love you for being so giving. May God bless you abundantly for how much you take care of others.

I am praying for everyone,even when I don't mention you. This fellowship keeps me going.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Moved this from Random Thoughts thread

This is my prayer for you my sisters today ...

Ephesians 3


Paul's Prayer for the Ephesians



14For this cause I bow my knees unto the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, 15Of whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named, 16That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; 17That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love, 18May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height; 19And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.



20Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us, 21Unto him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for my country. Terrorists have been storming churches and shooting churchgoers. They say another attack is close after the mall attack in September. Please pray against this madness.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for my country. Terrorists have been storming churches and shooting churchgoers. They say another attack is close after the mall attack in September. Please pray against this madness.


 
Our Dear and Precious Sister Shiks...

YES!  We will all pray.  

Dear Father in the Name of Jesus, we ask for your divine and instant and constant protection over our sister, her family, her loved ones and the citizens of her country.   Father send your mighty and protecting angels to rise up against these terrorists and to send them away in flight never again to return to harm anyone, in Jesus' Name. 

Father we plead the Divine Blood of Jesus to cover these dear ones who have been frightened, terrorized and hindered from your peace.   Let them be able to live a life of peace and joy, which your dear Son, Jesus died and paid for with His Blood.   The chastisement of our peace (the penalty for it) was laid upon His shoulders and therefore is it theirs, these dear ones in Nairobi to have and to hold and to fulfill their lives with joy. 

Dear Father God, place your hands upon them and hide them as you did Moses in the cleft of the rock.   Let the enemies bypass them.   Convict those who rise to strike and let them be disabled from doing so.    Dear Father, please protect these families, the mothers, the fathers, the children, let them be able to remain joyfully one.   Protect the orphans, the widows, the poor and the hungry... fill them with your nurture of protection and human provision in every area of their lives.   Give shelter to those without, food, water, hygienic supplies, medical attention and medications, to all and those who have been unable to afford it.   

Let the Churches be free to worship, honor and give you praise and glory... keep the terrorists out and far away.   Let there be legions of Arch Angels who will rise up and scare and scatter them away.    Your Host is the Heavenly Host whom you have assigned to each of them to protect and to give them the freedom to love, honor, worship and obey you... let no evil prevail to stop them.  

Father, thank you for protecting our Little Sister Shiks.    We love her, we treasure her, we need her and unto you we give continued thanks that Shiks is your beautiful Gift to us and to all who love her which are many.  

In Jesus' Name, we bow our hearts and thank you for always, 

Amen and Amen. 

Shiks... We love you and surround you with our hearts and loving prayers.


----------



## Shiks

Thank you Shimmie. They found a box of bullets in the garage of the mall close to my house. It scared me,but I refuse to let evil keep me from living my daily life.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Thank you @Shimmie. They found a box of bullets in the garage of the mall close to my house. It scared me,but I refuse to let evil keep me from living my daily life.


 
Amen, Babygirl.   Stay strong.   I know it is easier said, yet God is right there with you. 

I've sent out a prayer alert to the Prayer Team and I posted a thread for you as well in our Christian forum so that no one misses your prayer request.   

Please keep us posted.  Okay?   

Don't forget, we ALL love you.     There is no amount of distance that can stop that.


----------



## crlsweetie912

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for prayer for my job situation.   I have done everything they have ever asked and still no promotion or movement.  Been looking but nothing is happening.   Trying to hold out but I can barely take care of my family and working like a dog.


Now this man is deliberately trying to sabotage me.  Every day I go into work I wonder what else he will do to me.  I know I shouldn't be but I'm afraid.  I have never been in this situation before.  It's like an evil den that I have to walk through every day.  The stress is affecting my health.  Lord please help me to walk in authority and not be afraid.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Now this man is deliberately trying to sabotage me. Every day I go into work I wonder what else he will do to me. I know I shouldn't be but I'm afraid. I have never been in this situation before. It's like an evil den that I have to walk through every day. The stress is affecting my health. Lord please help me to walk in authority and not be afraid.


 
In the Mighty Name of Jesus... 

NOTHING shall by any means hurt you.... Nothing.  Nothing...Nothing

AND

NO ONE! 

In Jesus' Name, we pray and praise God... Amen!


----------



## Papoose

I need your prayers right now. My only sister passed unexpectedly last month. My parents are brokenhearted, as am I. She was my bestfriend and my prayer partner. Though we take comfort in knowing that she is with God, we miss her. The enemy is waging war against us through her husband. Please pray for us. We need peace, healing and forgiveness for impure thoughts toward her husband. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

Papoose said:


> I need your prayers right now. My only sister passed unexpectedly last month. My parents are brokenhearted, as am I. She was my bestfriend and my prayer partner. Though we take comfort in knowing that she is with God, we miss her. The enemy is waging war against us through her husband.
> 
> Please pray for us. We need peace, healing and forgiveness for impure thoughts toward her husband. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


 
Dearest Papoose 

With loving arms, God is embracing you and your family through all of this.  

Dear Father in Heaven, in the Name of Jesus.  We lift up this precious daughter of yours and her family asking and thanking you for your loving comfort and peace to not only flood their hearts, but to flood and heal their souls and the hurt that has come into this family.  

Father heal all that needs your healing presence including the hurt within the heart of Papoose's brother-in-law.   He's lost and is trying so hard to understand how and why this happened.   Bring this battle to an end and bring him unto to you to heal his brokenness and his separation from you.

Bring total peace and calm into this dear family and Father thank you for showing Papoose that you are not delaying the promises which she has believed you for.  She still has a prayer partner...Jesus' Christ, her loving and faithful Saviour who is right there to hear, to listen, to bring it all to pass. 

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with all of our hearts.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I'm asking for prayers for a good friend from church who lost her mother last night.  She got an infection from dental surgery that traveled to her heart.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm asking for prayers for a good friend from church who lost her mother last night. She got an infection from dental surgery that traveled to her heart.


 
Dear Precious crlsweetie912, 

I'm sorry about your friend's Mom.   I am praying for them and for you whose heart is so loving and faithful.

God bless you, Sweetie.

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## BeautyPoint

I am asking for prayer for direction and favor in my job search. 

I accepted a position a couple of weeks ago that I thought was the perfect opportunity (10mins from home, unicorn salary  (i'm sorry I have to inject humor to keep from crying), autonomy, nice work environment, people) only to be informed today that they are canceling the position. Another setback. 

I'm beginning to think perhaps God do not want me in my current profession. I've prayed about it and I'm still unsure of what direction to take. 

Thank you, prayer warriors.


----------



## Shimmie

BeautyPoint said:


> I am asking for prayer for direction and favor in my job search.
> 
> I accepted a position a couple of weeks ago that I thought was the perfect opportunity (10mins from home, unicorn salary  (i'm sorry I have to inject humor to keep from crying), autonomy, nice work environment, people) only to be informed today that they are canceling the position. Another setback.
> 
> I'm beginning to think perhaps God do not want me in my current profession. I've prayed about it and I'm still unsure of what direction to take.
> 
> Thank you, prayer warriors.


 
BeautyPoint, 

You have more going for you than can ever be against you.  

Praying that you receive far more than ever before in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Shimmie said:


> BeautyPoint,
> 
> You have more going for you than can ever be against you.
> 
> Praying that you receive far more than ever before in Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you Shimmie  You have no idea how much your words consoled my spirit. 

You have such a Pure Heart. :heart2:


----------



## Papoose

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Papoose
> 
> With loving arms, God is embracing you and your family through all of this.
> 
> Dear Father in Heaven, in the Name of Jesus.  We lift up this precious daughter of yours and her family asking and thanking you for your loving comfort and peace to not only flood their hearts, but to flood and heal their souls and the hurt that has come into this family.
> 
> Father heal all that needs your healing presence including the hurt within the heart of Papoose's brother-in-law.   He's lost and is trying so hard to understand how and why this happened.   Bring this battle to an end and bring him unto to you to heal his brokenness and his separation from you.
> 
> Bring total peace and calm into this dear family and Father thank you for showing Papoose that you are not delaying the promises which she has believed you for.  She still has a prayer partner...Jesus' Christ, her loving and faithful Saviour who is right there to hear, to listen, to bring it all to pass.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we thank you with all of our hearts.  Amen and Amen.



Thank you so much Shimmie. Thank you for your prayers everyone.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Linda's CA125 is down to 47.9!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Linda's CA125 is down to 47.9! Woo hoo!!!


 
Well Thank You Lord Jesus!     woohoo2:   

Praise God for His Goodness and Endless Mercies  

For Linda...


----------



## Laela

I'm glad your sister is with the Lord, even though you'll miss her here. 


I pray that any of the enemy's plans to keep you and your family from Peace, Healing and Forgiveness are NULL and VOID in Jesus' Name! God bless you, Papoose.





Papoose said:


> I need your prayers right now. My only sister passed unexpectedly last month. My parents are brokenhearted, as am I. She was my bestfriend and my prayer partner. Though we take comfort in knowing that she is with God, we miss her. The enemy is waging war against us through her husband. Please pray for us. We need peace, healing and forgiveness for impure thoughts toward her husband. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Laela

God has people in Kenya... He sees the big picture, concerning Kenya. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. No kind of madness can stand against the judgment of Almighty God. Stay assured in this confidence.
Amein!





Shiks said:


> Please pray for my country. Terrorists have been storming churches and shooting churchgoers. They say another attack is close after the mall attack in September. Please pray against this madness.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Lord I need you.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Lord I need you.....


 
He's right there, Sweetheart, God your Father is right there and will never leave you nor forsake you.   

You are surrounded by His Love and Protection.


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi ladies

Could you please pray for myself and my colleagues at the department where I work.  Satan seems to be roaming lately.  Everyday is some dramatic situation that leads to someone crying.  I pray immediately when I reach every morning and have my Bible close with me to ward off this evil spirit, but something is not right.  We have a lady with two young children who want to quit and our boss seems to be on a rampage.  Please lift us up in prayer.  Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Could you please pray for myself and my colleagues at the department where I work. Satan seems to be roaming lately. Everyday is some dramatic situation that leads to someone crying. I pray immediately when I reach every morning and have my Bible close with me to ward off this evil spirit, but something is not right. We have a lady with two young children who want to quit and our boss seems to be on a rampage. Please lift us up in prayer. Thank you


 
Precious LiftedUp 

Isaiah 41:10

_9  You whom I have taken from the ends of the earth, And called from its remotest parts And said to you, 'You are My servant, I have chosen you and not rejected you. _

_10  *'Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.' *_

_11  *"Behold, all those who are angered at you will be shamed and dishonored;* Those who contend with you will be as nothing ..._


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you for that powerful scripture Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Thank you for that powerful scripture @Shimmie


 
  It's only for a season for this trial.  God will contend with those who contend with you.


----------



## Shimmie

Look at God  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19921187&postcount=14


----------



## Divine.

Update: Still awaiting a response from the previous employers. I'm trying not to get too anxious  I really hope I get this job.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Update: Still awaiting a response from the previous employers. I'm trying not to get too anxious  I really hope I get this job.


 
It is ALL Ready All Right for you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LovelyRo

Please pray for my Pastor.


----------



## jprayze

I request prayer for my friend who has been seeking employment for several months. I pray that he is blessed with a job very soon...a job that is permanent and that he can grow and prosper in.

Thank you all in advance for binding in prayer with us.


----------



## JaneBond007

Still, I'm bothered by this tooth and it's getting worse, but I don't have pain.  There is a little swelling.  I can't figure out if I'm swallowing something from my sinuses or from my gum.  Sounds gross.  Pray for me to select the right dental insurance.  I just lost mine and then this crazy thing happened.  It's definitely not just a potato chip up in the gum...can't be.  And it's on the side where I have some nerve damage to begin with.  Pray I'm not have some death to my trigeminal nerve. All the serious and extensive testing I had show no serious conditions.  I was scared for a minute or two.  Please pray for a solution to this illness.  Thank you, ladies.


----------



## felic1

Hello Ladies! I want to submit a prayer request. I am re entering graduate school for the last 14 credits of the Master's of Science in Nursing/Ed. I failed the class while my father was on a vent and my mom was pretty sick. I went into a spiral so I am going on to finish. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shimmie

jprayze said:


> I request prayer for my friend who has been seeking employment for several months. I pray that he is blessed with a job very soon...a job that is permanent and that he can grow and prosper in.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for binding in prayer with us.


 


JaneBond007 said:


> Still, I'm bothered by this tooth and it's getting worse, but I don't have pain. There is a little swelling. I can't figure out if I'm swallowing something from my sinuses or from my gum. Sounds gross. Pray for me to select the right dental insurance. I just lost mine and then this crazy thing happened. It's definitely not just a potato chip up in the gum...can't be. And it's on the side where I have some nerve damage to begin with. Pray I'm not have some death to my trigeminal nerve. All the serious and extensive testing I had show no serious conditions. I was scared for a minute or two. Please pray for a solution to this illness. Thank you, ladies.


 


felic1 said:


> Hello Ladies! I want to submit a prayer request. I am re entering graduate school for the last 14 credits of the Master's of Science in Nursing/Ed. I failed the class while my father was on a vent and my mom was pretty sick. I went into a spiral so I am going on to finish. Thanks in advance!


 
Dearest Loves...

jprayze, JaneBond007, felic1

The Lord Gods says unto each of you:

This is the Season of Resurrection; a Resurrection of Truth, of Healing, of New Strength and of New Beginnings.  

A Resurrection that did not forget any of you, when it was all nailed to the Cross.   These blessings have not bypassed any of you.    Your prayers are as a sweet fragrance and gentle touch in God heart for each of you.

Close your eyes, open your hearts and receive all that Jesus died and bled for you.   The gifts are yours, receive them, believe them.    This is your season, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Loves...
> 
> 
> The Lord Gods says unto each of you:
> 
> This is the Season of Resurrection; a Resurrection of Truth, of Healing, of New Strength and of New Beginnings.
> 
> A Resurrection that did not forget any of you, when it was all nailed to the Cross.   These blessings have not bypassed any of you.    Your prayers are as a sweet fragrance and gentle touch in God heart for each of you.
> 
> Close your eyes, open your hearts and receive all that Jesus died and bled for you.   The gifts are yours, receive them, believe them.    This is your season, in Jesus' Name, Amen.




Amein!!!  Amein!!


----------



## Shimmie

All4Tris said:


> Please pray for my Pastor.


 
Dear All4Tris... of course, Sweetheart.   

Father we lift up this Man of God and ask that you heal, deliver, protect and bless his entire being.   Heal any and all sickness, infirmity, nervousness or feelings of fear and despair.  

Protect his body and his image and most of all, keep him as the Apple of your Eye, allowing no evil to befall him nor any plague shall be allowed near his dwelling.  

Father, draw his heart nearer and closer unto you and heal his moments of pain and let there be no shame in giving his all unto you.  

Father protect his finances and his family...his dreams; his faith in you.

Bless him, Dear Father and for this we thank you in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Amein!!! Amein!!


 
And Amein, JB... Amein


----------



## LovelyRo

Shimmie said:


> Dear All4Tris... of course, Sweetheart.  Father we lift up this Man of God and ask that you heal, deliver, protect and bless his entire being.   Heal any and all sickness, infirmity, nervousness or feelings of fear and despair.  Protect his body and his image and most of all, keep him as the Apple of your Eye, allowing no evil to befall him nor any plague shall be allowed near his dwelling.  Father, draw his heart nearer and closer unto you and heal his moments of pain and let there be no shame in giving his all unto you.  Father protect his finances and his family...his dreams; his faith in you.  Bless him, Dear Father and for this we thank you in Jesus' Name, Amen.



In Jesus Name, Amen

Thank you Shimmie!


----------



## JaneBond007

Don't wanna gross anyone out, but I feel sinus pain and released some fluids...I think I have a hole from my sinus down through my palate and gum.  SMH  Off to the ENT specialist in addition to the neurologist.  Good night!!  Plus, I irritated that gum area so much, sucking on it, I loosened my back filling.  I probably grind on it during sleep.  Oh lawdie...   Prayers are still appreciated.  And what's funny, I told the L-rd that I'd like to get to the root cause of the TN...and this happened within 2 weeks.  I hope I don't need surgery in addition to a root canal or something and a filling in the other tooth...trifecta of misery lol... but you'd think somebody would have said something other than that the CT and MRI show a sinus problem...no further mention.  Just 8 months ago, the dentist took x-rays and referred me to the PCP and said I needed an ENT.  I'm spinning.  Sigh....you have to keep on these doctors sometimes.  I truly hate appearing needy and troubling people...just wanted to give an update.  Life is sometimes kind gross   I'm bored, kids home on Easter break...I am home this week.  Happy Easter y'all.


----------



## BeautyPoint

I had a job interview yesterday and was impressed with the company. I am asking for prayer that I will receive a favorable response and that the job is mine.  Thank You.


----------



## Shiks

Just checking in to say I am praying for you guys and I am grateful for this community.


----------



## BeautyPoint

I just received the call that they went with another candidate. Thank you all for your prayers. I'm trusting and believing that God has something greater in store for me.


----------



## crlsweetie912

BeautyPoint said:


> I just received the call that they went with another candidate. Thank you all for your prayers. I'm trusting and believing that God has something greater in store for me.



Not that it helps....but recently I was up for a job that I really wanted and I thought it was perfect for me and the answer to all my prayers.  Well I didn't get it and was devastated.   The person who did get it is MISERABLE and she wishes she was back where she was


----------



## Shiks

I have a similar story. Every job I thought I wanted had issues I found out about later. What God has for you,nobody can take away. Be encouraged.


----------



## BeautyPoint

crlsweetie912 said:


> Not that it helps....but recently I was up for a job that I really wanted and I thought it was perfect for me and the answer to all my prayers.  Well I didn't get it and was devastated.   The person who did get it is MISERABLE and she wishes she was back where she was



I'm trying to look at it that way. I probably would have been miserable. It's funny, my sister asked me if I'm sure I would like working there since it's a small company of 24. She knows I like large companies that will allow me to socialize and move around from cube to cube.  I probably would have gotten bored being around the same people..lol So maybe it was for the best...Ok, I feel better already. 



Shiks said:


> I have a similar story. Every job I thought I wanted had issues I found out about later. What God has for you,nobody can take away. Be encouraged.



Thank you for your encouragement.  I'm trying to stay optimistic but it seems like as soon as I get to the finish line, something comes along and stick its foot out to trip me up.  I'm trying to dance in the rain, but it is hard. It's really making me question if I belong in my chosen field or not. I am trusting that one day I will look back and see that I needed to go through this in order to get to where he is taking me.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me. This is a big week for me job search wise and I pray I get a few callbacks from places I applied to.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me. This is a big week for me job search wise and I pray I get a few callbacks from places I applied to.


 
Most definitely praying with and for you Shiks.  

Just rest, Sweetheart... God is in control.  

Just rest and trust Him.   Sweet sleep Precious One.   

Sweet Sleep


----------



## LiftedUp

Ladies, please say a prayer for me.  I have a quick errand to run and I'm back with a praise report.  There is never a dull moment in my life.  I thank God for life right now!!!!  Amen!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel

LiftedUp, praying for you, love!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Ladies, please say a prayer for me. I have a quick errand to run and I'm back with a praise report. There is never a dull moment in my life. I thank God for life right now!!!! Amen!!!!


 
The favour of God is abundantly with and upon you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

Nothing shall hinder what God has promised you nor what you have asked in His Name.   You cannot and shall not denied the favour and blessings from the Heart of God your Father, Amen.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you TraciChanel & Shimmie

I'm back (safe and sound) and posted my praise report:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20002589&postcount=441 

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Sosa

Please pray for me, I have an interview tomorrow. But I don't know what job it is for ...it is still being created.

The vice chair of another department saw my CV for a  job I applied for and was impressed with it. She has a vision for another position and wants to interview me for that instead. I'm also meeting with their director and HR manager. 

Please pray that it is a great job...that pays well . 

I won't go into details, but my current position .
I really hope this interview will bring a great job opportunity.
Thanks for your prayers!!!


----------



## delitefulmane

Ladies, please pray for my fiancé's family and me. His dad is loosing his battle with cancer. If any of you have lost a parent, please let me know how I can sort through my fiance's mixed emotions. Although he doesn't mean it, he takes out his emotions on me but I know he is only saying these things because he is hurting. I know his family is hurting too. We are still long distance so I can't be at his side like I want to. So sisters, please pray.


----------



## Shimmie

delitefulmane said:


> Ladies, please pray for my fiancé's family and me. His dad is loosing his battle with cancer. If any of you have lost a parent, please let me know how I can sort through my fiance's mixed emotions. Although he doesn't mean it, he takes out his emotions on me but I know he is only saying these things because he is hurting. I know his family is hurting too. We are still long distance so I can't be at his side like I want to. So sisters, please pray.



I will pray for and with you about your fiance's family and the stress that he is going through.    This is 'Marriage', learning your future husband's emotions, the highs and the lows and the in betweens.   This is where the Holy Spirit takes over and leads you in how to pray and how to interact with him and for him.

I pray for your 'father in laws' peace and healing, in Jesus' Name, Amen.

Do not allow satan to make this 'personal', it is not about what you are doing or not doing nor what you feel you cannot do.   The Holy Spirit has you and this...just trust and follow the God who saved you and keeps you.

Okay?


----------



## Shimmie

Sosa said:


> Please pray for me, I have an interview tomorrow. But I don't know what job it is for ...it is still being created.
> 
> The vice chair of another department saw my CV for a  job I applied for and was impressed with it. She has a vision for another position and wants to interview me for that instead. I'm also meeting with their director and HR manager.
> 
> Please pray that it is a great job...that pays well .
> 
> I won't go into details, but my current position .
> I really hope this interview will bring a great job opportunity.
> Thanks for your prayers!!!



Sosa, the Holy Spirit is upon you and your secured Destiny.   Just relax and rest in God's love for you.     When you prepare for the interview, thank God for speaking through you and for you.   Trust Him to keep you in the right frame and He shall for He is so very proud of you, His child.

It's late, so my prayer is that while you are sleeping, the Holy Spirit is ministering to your heart and soul right now and giving you peace beyond peace.   You will awaken and know that the Lord is not only with you but for you, and that He is on your side.    

The job does not own your life nor your soul...God does and God leads and protects all there is about you, always.

Fruitful Blessings, Sosa.      What you've asked God for, you will see a portion of it come to pass, tomorrow during the interview.   Believe God.  He does not lie.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sosa

Shimmie said:


> Sosa, the Holy Spirit is upon you and your secured Destiny.   Just relax and rest in God's love for you.     When you prepare for the interview, thank God for speaking through you and for you.   Trust Him to keep you in the right frame and He shall for He is so very proud of you, His child.
> 
> It's late, so my prayer is that while you are sleeping, the Holy Spirit is ministering to your heart and soul right now and giving you peace beyond peace.   You will awaken and know that the Lord is not only with you but for you, and that He is on your side.
> 
> The job does not own your life nor your soul...God does and God leads and protects all there is about you, always.
> 
> Fruitful Blessings, Sosa.      What you've asked God for, you will see a portion of it come to pass, tomorrow during the interview.   Believe God.  He does not lie.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



God bless you, Shimmie. Thank you for that beautiful prayer!
I especially love this " know that the Lord is not only with you but for you, and that He is on your side." Very reassuring 

* Takes deep breath* Ok, I'm going in....


----------



## Shimmie

Sosa said:


> God bless you, Shimmie. Thank you for that beautiful prayer!
> I especially love this " know that the Lord is not only with you but for you, and that He is on your side." Very reassuring
> 
> * Takes deep breath* Ok, I'm going in....



And God is with you all the way.  He is the one who "arranged" this new position just for you...after all He is our Creator...


----------



## LiftedUp

Good morning ladies,

Please pray for Melissa.  She works in the same building as I do.  She is going back to school and she said that Math was giving her a tough time.  She has her exam next month and this would be the fourth time she's doing it (she has improved her mark each time but hasn't passed the exam).  Please lift her up in Jesus' name.

She told me that she's working hard going back to school for herself and her son and asked me to pray for her.

Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Please pray for Melissa.  She works in the same building as I do.  She is going back to school and she said that Math was giving her a tough time.  She has her exam next month and this would be the fourth time she's doing it (she has improved her mark each time but hasn't passed the exam).  Please lift her up in Jesus' name.
> 
> She told me that she's working hard going back to school for herself and her son and asked me to pray for her.
> 
> Thank you



For Melissa from the Heart of Jesus, Her Lord forever:

_"Fear not for I am with you..."_  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Linda's CA125 is down to 26.7! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Linda's CA125 is down to 26.7! Woo hoo!!!



Amen!!!!!! Praise God! Please give Linda a huge hug from all of us here.  

We love you, Linda!


----------



## TraciChanel

naturalmanenyc  I'm with Shimmie...that is wonderful news!! Thanks so much for updating us! God bless Linda. And thank God for her healing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I will definitely let her know about all of her e-friends!




Shimmie said:


> Amen!!!!!! Praise God! Please give Linda a huge hug from all of us here.
> 
> We love you, Linda!





TraciChanel said:


> naturalmanenyc  I'm with Shimmie...that is wonderful news!! Thanks so much for updating us! God bless Linda. And thank God for her healing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LoveisYou

Prayers for my friend who lost his nephew
He's in a lot of pain right now
Please pray for comfort


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Prayers for my friend who lost his nephew
> He's in a lot of pain right now
> Please pray for comfort



LoveisYou... 

Of course    Praying for your friend's and his family and loved ones to be comforted during this painful time and after.    For God to heal their broken hearts.   

For this we thank you, Dear Father, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for my country. It feels like a warzone and out of control. Also pray fir those Nigerian girls who were kidnapped by terrorists.


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> @LoveisYou...
> 
> Of course    Praying for your friend's and his family and loved ones to be comforted during this painful time and after.    For God to heal their broken hearts.
> 
> For this we thank you, Dear Father, in Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you so much Shimmie. God Bless you!


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for my country. It feels like a warzone and out of control. Also pray fir those Nigerian girls who were kidnapped by terrorists.



Dearest Father we ask and we thank you with bowed hearts to gather these and those and protect them from all harm and danger.   Let this war cease; dispel the spirits of darkness out and away from those whose lives have been in such peril and dismay.   

Dear God in Heaven, Our Father who art... thank you for your Kingdom come and your divine will to be done in this earth of Kenya, Nairobi and other lands connected and nearby.   Protect them, seal them in your Covenant Blood of Protection and allow no further evil to befall them nor come nigh them, in Jesus' name, Amen.

Father give them a restful, peaceful sleep and covering; let them have a peaceable habitation, with pleasant meadows and streams, barring the dangers of war and terror and let it be not temporal but eternal peace.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen, again and again.  Amen.

Thank you Dearest Father for our beautiful and most loved sister Shiks and for hearing our prayers and healing our hearts from doubt and fear.  Amen.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Praise Report: Update to the following prayer request from a couple of weeks ago. 



BeautyPoint said:


> I am asking for prayer for direction and favor in my job search.
> 
> I accepted a position a couple of weeks ago that I thought was the perfect opportunity (10mins from home, unicorn salary  (i'm sorry I have to inject humor to keep from crying), autonomy, nice work environment, people) only to be informed today that they are canceling the position. Another setback.
> 
> I'm beginning to think perhaps God do not want me in my current profession. I've prayed about it and I'm still unsure of what direction to take.
> 
> Thank you, prayer warriors.



So after the disappointment of the job cancellation, I continued my job search going on several interviews with no luck. The interview requests were slowly trickling in and I was really beginning to get worried. 

A recruiter contacted me about a similar position with the same company where the position was cancelled. We discussed my background and she felt that I would be a great fit for the role and wanted to submit me to the hiring manager. Before ending the conversation, I mentioned to her that I had interviewed for a similar role with the same company through another agency and that the position was cancelled. 

Two days later, the account manager from the agency called me and said that he had spoken to the hiring manager for the "cancelled" position and that she wants to offer me the job and that I didn't have to interview again. I was shocked, confused and ecstatic.  

He said that the agency that I had dealt with was not a preferred vendor and tried to apply to be a vendor with the company but was denied. In hindsight, I think they were trying to subcontract my position but it must have fallen through with the company they were trying to subcontract through. They told me that another agency would be reaching out to me to process my paperwork and not to mention them.  So since that didn't work out, they tried to apply to be a preferred vendor but was denied. So they lied to me and told me that the hiring manager decided not to bring anyone on at that time. 

Well I accepted the position on a Monday, all of my paperwork was processed by Wednesday and I started the following Monday.  When I started, of course my new manager and I discussed what happened. 

She told me that the agency was asking her for all of these requirements, etc. Things that were out of the norm. So she then stopped hearing from the agency and decided to call HR and that's when she found out about their status. They had not followed up with her or anything, just stopped communicating with her. 

She then went through another agency and interviewed another candidate. She hired him, but for some reason, it didn't pan out (Look at God!). And here I come beboping along..

It has been a long journey, but I'm here now (1 week) and I know that with the chain of events that happened that it was only Him.  He wants me there for a reason. 

The job that I have to do will require a huge undertaking and will stretch me out of my comfort zone. I am nervous but relying on His strength and guidance to steer me through.

Thank you ladies for your prayers. 

Sorry so long!


----------



## Shiks

Yay! Your testimony is so encouraging to those of us job searching. Praise God.


----------



## TraciChanel

BeautyPoint, congratulations! What a great testimony/praise report!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie said:


> BeautyPoint,
> 
> You have more going for you than can ever be against you.
> 
> Praying that you receive far more than ever before in Jesus' Name, Amen.





BeautyPoint said:


> Praise Report: Update to the following prayer request from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> So after the disappointment of the job cancellation, I continued my job search going on several interviews with no luck. The interview requests were slowly trickling in and I was really beginning to get worried.
> 
> A recruiter contacted me about a similar position with the same company where the position was cancelled. We discussed my background and she felt that I would be a great fit for the role and wanted to submit me to the hiring manager. Before ending the conversation, I mentioned to her that I had interviewed for a similar role with the same company through another agency and that the position was cancelled.
> 
> Two days later, the account manager from the agency called me and said that he had spoken to the hiring manager for the "cancelled" position and that she wants to offer me the job and that I didn't have to interview again. I was shocked, confused and ecstatic.
> 
> He said that the agency that I had dealt with was not a preferred vendor and tried to apply to be a vendor with the company but was denied. In hindsight, I think they were trying to subcontract my position but it must have fallen through with the company they were trying to subcontract through. They told me that another agency would be reaching out to me to process my paperwork and not to mention them.  So since that didn't work out, they tried to apply to be a preferred vendor but was denied. So they lied to me and told me that the hiring manager decided not to bring anyone on at that time.
> 
> Well I accepted the position on a Monday, all of my paperwork was processed by Wednesday and I started the following Monday.  When I started, of course my new manager and I discussed what happened.
> 
> She told me that the agency was asking her for all of these requirements, etc. Things that were out of the norm. So she then stopped hearing from the agency and decided to call HR and that's when she found out about their status. They had not followed up with her or anything, just stopped communicating with her.
> 
> She then went through another agency and interviewed another candidate. She hired him, but for some reason, it didn't pan out (Look at God!). And here I come beboping along..
> 
> It has been a long journey, but I'm here now (1 week) and I know that with the chain of events that happened that it was only Him.  He wants me there for a reason.
> 
> The job that I have to do will require a huge undertaking and will stretch me out of my comfort zone. I am nervous but relying on His strength and guidance to steer me through.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your prayers.
> 
> Sorry so long!



BeautyPoint, 

I was looking at the response that I shared to your original post and all I could say is that,  God is surely amazing.     I'm so happy for you.  

Congratulations, Sweetheart!      And because God placed you there, He's also 'Graced' you there.   You can and will handle your new position beyond your expectations and that of your new bosses.   

Actually, God has custom designed this position around you and your gifts and talents.   A perfect fit designed.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Yay! Your testimony is so encouraging to those of us job searching. Praise God.



Shiks, you have a testimony as well which is not far off.   

God is blessing you in spite of all oppositions.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shiks

Shimmie you make me tear up so often on this forum. I am so glad you let yourself be used to encourage and pray for others. God bless you abundantly.

And to your word I say amen! Keep praying for me because it gets hard to stay hopeful.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Shiks said:


> Yay! Your testimony is so encouraging to those of us job searching. Praise God.



Thank you! I felt moved to post my testimony as I know that many are searching for employment and need reassurance that God has the final say and can move any mountain in an instant!

I pray that God blesses each and everyone one of you seeking employment with a position beyond your wildest dreams. 



TraciChanel said:


> BeautyPoint, congratulations! What a great testimony/praise report!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you! I am so grateful for His grace and mercy.



Shimmie said:


> BeautyPoint,
> 
> I was looking at the response that I shared to your original post and all I could say is that,  God is surely amazing.     I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Congratulations, Sweetheart!      And because God placed you there, He's also 'Graced' you there.   You can and will handle your new position beyond your expectations and that of your new bosses.
> 
> Actually, God has custom designed this position around you and your gifts and talents.   A perfect fit designed.



Amen. And it shall be!

Yes, God is truly amazing. I am still in total awe.


----------



## Shiks

Job hunting is kicking my behind. Please pray for me. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Job hunting is kicking my behind. Please pray for me. I don't know what to do anymore.


 
Dear Father, we thank you for pouring your loving favour upon your darling daughter Shiks, for she is precious in your sight and loved far beyond measure.   

Not only will she be blessed with a fruitful source of unending income, but she will also be blessed and surrounded by your unfailing love, your unfailing grace, your unfailing mercies and your unfailing guidance and protection.   

The Angels of Heaven are there to protect her, Your Loving Holy Spirit is there to guide her, You Powerful Presence is giving her great peace.   For great peace she has in your Word and nothing shall ever harm her in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Thank you Father for loving her so much for she is your precious one for always, and forever, Amen.  

--------------------

Shiks... Hey Little One, Fear not dear love, fear not.   God is taking wonderful care of you.  You mean so much to Him and it is His honor to have you as one of His lovely daughters.   

Don't be afraid, Baby Girl.   Don't be afraid.  You are not alone. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## LiftedUp

When it rains it pours.  A burglar tried to break in the house about an hour ago.  He was unarmed and all the male occupants were not at home (they're home now).  Really now :/

I thank God for his mercy and showing us more and more everyday that he is always here!

We're safe (thank God) and the police responded immediately (less than 5 mins).


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> When it rains it pours. A burglar tried to break in the house about an hour ago. He was unarmed and all the male occupants were not at home (they're home now). Really now :/
> 
> I thank God for his mercy and showing us more and more everyday that he is always here!
> 
> We're safe (thank God) and the police responded immediately (less than 5 mins).


 
Father we thank you that LiftedUp and her family members and their home is safe and sound.  We thank you that there is nothing that shall by any means hurt them in any manner.    

Thank you for your angels that stand watch over them by day and by night 24/7/365.25, there shall be no gap in between. 

We give you praise and the glory for protecting them always in their coming and going for now and forever.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you Shimmie & Traci.  We alerted our neighbours today and we're supposed to call the security company tomorrow (our alarm has been down after a power outage, go figure right).  Apparently, he went to two other houses after ours but the police were paroling the street after we called so he didn't get as much done by them as he did by us.

Also, one of my neighbours brought us lunch.  Really sweet of her.


----------



## cubanspice

I lost my apartment in Feb and was let go of my job last week. I did get approved for another apartment BUT I don't have the money for a downpayment or first month's rent. I am living with a perverted friend who's constantly harassing me. Now sure how much longer I can do this. It's hard to keep faith when everything is happening all at once. Please continue to keep me in your prayers. I am a wreck.


----------



## Shimmie

cubanspice said:


> I lost my apartment in Feb and was let go of my job last week. I did get approved for another apartment BUT I don't have the money for a downpayment or first month's rent. I am living with a perverted friend who's constantly harassing me. Now sure how much longer I can do this. It's hard to keep faith when everything is happening all at once. Please continue to keep me in your prayers. I am a wreck.



Dearest cubanspice... for all that seems 'lost' God will give you double prosperity in the new place that He is giving you.   

Don't lose hope dear one   please don't lose hope.   I know words seem easier to say than to actually 'be'.   However, God's promises will not fail you.  You will not be shamed and you will be able to relax and have peace in your new home and your new and peaceful surroundings.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

 

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Divine.

This wilderness season has been really rough. I don't have a specific prayer request. I just want God to give me back my joy and peace. Things are not working out and I'm not sure what to do next. Still holding on to my faith in God, but I'm very tired.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> This wilderness season has been really rough. I don't have a specific prayer request. I just want God to give me back my joy and peace. Things are not working out and I'm not sure what to do next. Still holding on to my faith in God, but I'm very tired.



_God has ordained 'Peace' for you.   _

When I first heard that scripture, my soul drank it in like a thirsty sponge.  I knew God was real and that whatever He said was just as real.  

Precious divine, God (your Father in Heaven) has ordained, commanded, taken charge of, replenished, fulfilled, peace for you and to overflowing.  

And Jesus' said, no one can take it away.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies,
Please keep Ceelo in your prayers for her interview next Thursday for a firefighter position. She has a link here in the CF forum about it. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=715605

I speak victory and divine favor for Ceelo in the name of Jesus. I thank God in advance for her new position. Amen. 

Also I speak victory and divine favor for Shiks in her job search and being placed in her divine right position, and soon, in the name of Jesus. Amen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

cubanspice said:


> I lost my apartment in Feb and was let go of my job last week. I did get approved for another apartment BUT I don't have the money for a downpayment or first month's rent. I am living with a perverted friend who's constantly harassing me. Now sure how much longer I can do this. It's hard to keep faith when everything is happening all at once. Please continue to keep me in your prayers. I am a wreck.



I pray in agreement with Shimmie.   I thank our Heavenly Father in advance for blessings and favor for cubanspice in regards to her living situation as well as her job situation, in the name of Jesus. Amen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JaneBond007

Please pray for ColleteduFaye who has had a very rough semester at school.  Pray for a solution so she can stay in her Ivy League school and also get the mental health help she needs.  Poor girl.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Please pray for ColleteduFaye who has had a very rough semester at school.  Pray for a solution so she can stay in her Ivy League school and also get the mental health help she needs.  Poor girl.



Of course, most definitely.     Is this one of our members?   It's just a random question.   Member here or not, we are more than happy to pray for her. 

Thanks, JB for alerting us to this.


----------



## TraciChanel

^^Shimmie, yes she's a member here.


----------



## Shiks

Thank you for the prayers. I am still searching and trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Thank you for the prayers. I am still searching and trying to remain hopeful.



Dearest Shiks,  

God is on your side and you shall not be denied.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen 

  Praying for and with you, still


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> ^^Shimmie, yes she's a member here.



Thanks, TraciChanel


----------



## JaneBond007

May Miriam Ibrahim and her children find freedom and be released.  I pray they can leave north Sudan.


----------



## betteron2day

Please pray for my youngest DD. The enemy is trying hard to get her and she is walking a fine line with him. Pray that she changes her circle of friends, she needs prayer to focus on school and remain and excel in school. She needs to release anger and learn to forgive. She needs peace from the storm.


----------



## Shimmie

betteron2day said:


> Please pray for my youngest DD. The enemy is trying hard to get her and she is walking a fine line with him. Pray that she changes her circle of friends, she needs prayer to focus on school and remain and excel in school. She needs to release anger and learn to forgive. She needs peace from the storm.



betteron2day... I stand in total and complete agreement in prayer with and for you for your darling daughter.   We dedicate her unto the Lord and we thank God that satan is repelled and rebuked in the Name of Jesus. 

 Father God, we bow our hearts before you on behalf of this child whom we dedicate to you and you alone shall not allow her to be ensnared by satan's traps nor his deceptions.    Remove all of the wrong people from her life and Father replace them with the right persons who will lead her unto you, full heart, body and soul...in the Name of Jesus. 

 Dear Father, calm her spirit.  Remove the turmoil, the fear, the hurt feelings, the rejection and the fear of rejection, and most of all, heal the brokenness that has been in her heart.   

 Give her your loving assurance that she is not the blame for the hurts of others nor is she unlovable or unlikeable but that she shall always be accepted in the 'Beloved' which is you and that her mother is not her enemy, but the one who holds her near and dear and for always, in her heart, to love, protect and embrace her all the days of her life. 

 In Jesus' Name, we pray and give you the honor and the glory, Amen.


----------



## betteron2day

Shimmie Thank you! We receive it in the name of Jesus!


----------



## Shimmie

betteron2day said:


> Shimmie Thank you! We receive it in the name of Jesus!



betteron2day  

Sweetheart you are beyond welcome   

Give your baby girl a great big hug from us, Okay?  She's one of 'ours' now, as we have her lifted in prayer as our very own.   The enemy shall not prevail against the Blood of Jesus which has been shed for her soul by the love of God.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Jesus said 'Suffer (allow) the little children to come unto me.'   Well, praise God we are doing just that with your Darling Daughter.   We are allowing her to come unto Jesus and there is no turning back from Him.   In Jesus' Name. 

Amen and Amen, again and again.   We annoint this child from head to toe, to the very soles of her feet to walk in the paths of Righteousness for His Name's Sake.    Glory to God forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Feel alone......discouraged....deflated....I need God like never before.  Jesus please help me.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Feel alone......discouraged....deflated....I need God like never before.  Jesus please help me.....



Right here, Precious crlsweetie912... Praying with you, praying for you.  

 

Surrounding you with prayers and love.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for a friend of mine who is having a really hard time in life.

Please pray for the restoration of a friendship. I said some things in anger and while I apologized we don't seem to have gotten past it.

Finally I pray I may hear God's voice again.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for a friend of mine who is having a really hard time in life.
> 
> Please pray for the restoration of a friendship. I said some things in anger and while I apologized we don't seem to have gotten past it.
> 
> Finally I pray I may hear God's voice again.



Praying that love prevails and forgiveness never fails. 

 In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## golden1

I need the prayers of everyone that my mother does not lose her job. She cannot retire but has one more year to work in the Chicago Public School system and her principal wants to fire her. I pray that she is shown favor and that god will turn his heart towards mercy for her and allow her one more year that she needs. Please help us with your thoughts and prayers sent up to the heavens for favor and mercy. The meetings and decisions will occur on the 4th and 5th of June, 2014, especially June 5th. If ever we needed a favor in life and mercy, it is now. Please take a small amount of time to send up a prayer for my mother.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> I need the prayers of everyone that my mother does not lose her job. She cannot retire but has one more year to work in the Chicago Public School system and her principal wants to fire her.
> 
> I pray that she is shown favor and that god will turn his heart towards mercy for her and allow her one more year that she needs. Please help us with your thoughts and prayers sent up to the heavens for favor and mercy.
> 
> The meetings and decisions will occur on the 4th and 5th of June, 2014, especially June 5th. If ever we needed a favor in life and mercy, it is now. Please take a small amount of time to send up a prayer for my mother.



 Dearest golden1, it is an honor to pray with you, for your Mom.    What a joy you must be to her, a true joy to her heart, for you have not left not one stone unturned in the details of prayers needed for your precious Mom.

 I am also adding total peace for your Mom's heart and for you as well.  For it is God who has written your Mother's Destiny, not man.   It is God who controls the paths that your Mom walks in, not man.  And it is God who stills the trouble waters and the atmosphere of descension and all for His Name's sake.   

 Dearest Father, in the Name of Jesus, we give all of the honor and the praise and the glory unto you for all of who you are and shall always be... You are Lord of All.    Thank for your Word which promises peace for you have ordained peace for us and surely for Golden1's Mom.    

 We also thank you for your solid promises in Ecclesiastes which says that _'We shall enjoy the fruit of our labour for it is the Gift of God'._ 

 Golden1's Mom shall indeed not be denied this promise for you shall see it fulfilled far above and beyond we could ever ask or think; and even more, far above and beyond, any man can hinder or deny.    Her benefits, the fruit of her labor shall not be denied, but yet doubled, even tripled or more.   She shall not be forfeited due to the evil plans of man.   

 Bless her and keep her and uphold her and bless her spirit with the wisdom and strength of you.  Father heal her body, remove every matter and every symptom and evidence of any sickness, stress, worry or any manner of infirmity or diagnosis of any disease, for surely the Blood of Jesus has paid the price for it all.   Bless her body anew; new cells and renewed functions of every organ, every tissue, every muscle, joint, artery and vessel.  In Jesus' Name.   Remove the aches and pains from her joints, tissues and marrow.   Restore the vigor and energy and let it not weaken ever again.

 For this and all we thank you with bowed hearts and loving praises unto you.   In Jesus' Name which is above every name, Amen.


----------



## LiftedUp

Keeping your mother in fervent prayer these next two days golden1!


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Keeping your mother in fervent prayer these next two days golden1!



LiftedUp, I just wanted to say 'Thank you' so much for being such an encouragement in our Prayer Threads.   I mean this.   You are such a blessing to those letting them know that someone is here, listening and praying with them. 

God bless you and your answered prayers as well.   

I appreciate *everyone* who is here.  I'm looking forward to seeing more joining in to pray for as we support each other,  "Iron Sharpens Iron". 

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you for the encouragement Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Thank you for the encouragement Shimmie



LiftedUp:  You deserve it and so much more.   

Keep that beautiful head up.   Afterall, it has a huge load of healthy, beautiful, waist length hair to hold.


----------



## golden1

Thank you to all who prayed for my mother's job. Unfortunately, he has made up his mind it seems. He said he does not know if there will be a position for her and the process can take weeks or months. He did not say yes, so I don't know. She has one more year left in the system to get what she has worked for, for over 30 years. I don't know.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> Thank you to all who prayed for my mother's job. Unfortunately, he has made up his mind it seems. He said he does not know if there will be a position for her and the process can take weeks or months. He did not say yes, so I don't know. She has one more year left in the system to get what she has worked for, for over 30 years. I don't know.



golden1:   

Please give Mom a big hug from us and also let her know that, God has a plan that can never be undone by 'man'.    She is blessed far more than she can see, touch or hear; _"...for eye have not seen, ears have not heard, the great things that God has for her..."_ 

Please keep us posted, our prayers have not ceased and they will never expire. 



ETA:    Take Mom to get her nails done... Yes...    Cause she's about to catch some wonderful blessings from Heaven and we want her hands to look 'pretty special' as she reaches and holds them.      Okay?


----------



## golden1

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Towards the end of the day in a meeting, the other teachers were asking my mother what grade she was teaching next year so they would know what students she had and her Principal answered with a grade level. Meaning, he decided to grant her one more year. He even said in the meeting, one more year right? Then he told her after school that he does not want to leave her out there like that. I guess God really does listen to people...

I can't thank you all enough. I can't believe the change of heart My mother was so distraught and crying at work this morning, now she can relax.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Towards the end of the day in a meeting, the other teachers were asking my mother what grade she was teaching next year so they would know what students she had and her Principal answered with a grade level. Meaning, he decided to grant her one more year. He even said in the meeting, one more year right? Then he told her after school that he does not want to leave her out there like that. I guess God really does listen to people...
> 
> I can't thank you all enough. I can't believe the change of heart My mother was so distraught and crying at work this morning, now she can relax.



   Praise God golden1.... God is so faithful and so amazing.   Lord thank you so very much for your loving, tender mercies, in Jesus' Name. 

 As shared in my post above, God has a plan which can never be undone by man.   And God did just that...fulfilled His plan for your Mom's heart's desire.   

 Thank you Lord, so very much.    in Jesus' Name, over and over again, Amen.


----------



## golden1

There may be a situation between my mother and her Principal that developed over the weekend. He gave her a bad rating because of a truth she told that involved him. His eyes were the only ones that read it but I guess he just saw what was written months ago in her portion of the teacher's rating system. I ask that nothing deters his decision to keep her and that the progress has not been hampered by anything that was done or said. I ask that there is immediate peace between them and that he keeps his word with granting her the year she needs for retirement.

I came here once again to see through the completion of the situation because you all's prayers are VERY powerful here.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> There may be a situation between my mother and her Principal that developed over the weekend. He gave her a bad rating because of a truth she told that involved him. His eyes were the only ones that read it but I guess he just saw what was written months ago in her portion of the teacher's rating system. I ask that nothing deters his decision to keep her and that the progress has not been hampered by anything that was done or said. I ask that there is immediate peace between them and that he keeps his word with granting her the year she needs for retirement.
> 
> I came here once again to see through the completion of the situation because you all's prayers are VERY powerful here.



I shall no fear 'evil tidings' ... My heart is fixed; trusting I The Lord.

Psalm 112


----------



## DaPPeR

I pray that I get off this emotional rollercoaster and I am guided into the right direction. This state of confusion, rejection, disappointment and sadness is something I no longer want to be apart. I pray that the Lord frees me from those that do not have me in their best interest. I know he can and will do it!


----------



## divachyk

My husband was in a motorcycle wreck almost a week ago. Although he walked away with minor injury in comparison to what could have been, his injury will cause major impact. We learn today if shoulder surgery is required. Regardless, he will have weeks of recovery. Please pray for total healing and speedy recovery. They are estimating 7-9 weeks of recovery and no work regardless if surgery is / is not required. Please help me pray that healing happens sooner and he's able to return to work a lot quicker than anticipated.


----------



## Shimmie

DaPPeR said:


> I pray that I get off this emotional rollercoaster and I am guided into the right direction. This state of confusion, rejection, disappointment and sadness is something I no longer want to be apart. I pray that the Lord frees me from those that do not have me in their best interest. I know he can and will do it!



Dearest Lord... thank you for giving total peace to this precious daughter of yours, for she owes no man anything, except to love him and to put her trust completely in you.  

Give her the peace to 'walk away' from the pain and the source of all the emotional strain that she has been under and to not turn back with hesitation, fear nor regrets.   She owes 'them' nothing, except to love them.   

Father your word says in Joel, 2, that you will restore what the canker worm (the locusts) have eaten (taken away); that you are the God who restores what has been stolen, be it in time, in joy, in finances, in peace... You Dear Father, you will restore.   But you will also make all things new and even provide beautiful, peaceful Springs in the dry desert lands.     Father in other words, all of Life's joys are being restored, renewed and replenished in your daughter, DaPPeR 's life and most of all in her heart and in those of where the love of one so dear was lost...you will restore with new life and new love. 

Peace, Peace, New Peace be unto her, for you are the Lord leading and guiding her into all peace and from the fears of shallow waters.  

Thank you, Father God for heeding her prayers and the cries of her heart of which you alone, know and you alone will heal.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

divachyk said:


> My husband was in a motorcycle wreck almost a week ago. Although he walked away with minor injury in comparison to what could have been, his injury will cause major impact. We learn today if shoulder surgery is required. Regardless, he will have weeks of recovery. Please pray for total healing and speedy recovery. They are estimating 7-9 weeks of recovery and no work regardless if surgery is / is not required. Please help me pray that healing happens sooner and he's able to return to work a lot quicker than anticipated.



Dearest divachyk, I don't know how, but God says that He has already taken care of everything you need for this journey in your life, long before it ever happen.    Just go with the 'process' and watch how God will provide and perform miracles in your life.    

It seems like you never 'liked' that motorcycle and your husband's dependence (his love) upon it.   men and their toys... God love em'.   

This is what God says: _ I have heard your prayers and I have seen your tears, I have known your fears, Trust Me with the rest of this.  I will not disappoint.   _ 

God is favoring you.  Whatever you kneel with your heart and ask of Him, God will surely provide and He will never disappoint.   He has answered your prayers about this bike, He's is not leaving the rest unanswered.   You will have total and complete provision for all of your needs and special blessings.   

You already have the scriptures underlined to confirm every promise that God has made to you.   Watch His Word come to pass.   For He is surely watching over His Word to perform it and it will not return unto Him void.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Psalm 46:10  _"Be Still and Know that 'I Am' God" _

_"God is in the midst of her and she shall not be moved." _

Psalm 89... _"I will not alter the thing which has gone out of my mouth." _

divachyk, because you 'asked', God will answer your prayers.  It's because you asked, Sweetheart.   You humbled yourself and your 'asked' God.  No one, else, but God...you 'asked'.   Just keep remembering this... because 'You asked'. 

Father God, we bow our hearts and thank you for blessing this husband and wife and fiances and even more, their marriage which is honored and protected by you.   Heal them beyond what is seen and what is felt, but deep inside where only you can see and where healing needs to be.   You are their God and there is none other and for your daughter, who has asked... her prayers unto to you will not be unheard, nor unanswered nor be denied. 

For this we thank you, for always being the God of all gods.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## DaPPeR

Thank you for your prayer Shimmie made me shed a few tears. I needed that! I claim it in Jesus heavenly name.


----------



## divachyk

Shimmie,  I am a motorcycle rider as well so I can't knock him and his toys  So no, the motorcycle was never an issue. I'm just concerned about his health, complete healing and recovery. God healed Dh for stomach cancer so I know he can heal him of this too. Even with knowing that, I just wanted to ask for prayers as we get MRI results today. You know how the flesh gets weak and full of anxiety when it shouldn't. Faith! I will continue reciting that to self as that helped us through when he had cancer.


----------



## Shimmie

divachyk said:


> Shimmie,  I am a motorcycle rider as well so I can't knock him and his toys  So no, the motorcycle was never an issue. I'm just concerned about his health, complete healing and recovery. God healed Dh for stomach cancer so I know he can heal him of this too. Even with knowing that, I just wanted to ask for prayers as we get MRI results today. You know how the flesh gets weak and full of anxiety when it shouldn't. Faith! I will continue reciting that to self as that helped us through when he had cancer.



divachyk, what a wonderful wife you are and so supportive to share this bike venture with your husband.    I admire you.   

Your husband is a miracle and I'm so blessed to know that you have not lost your faith.  You have encouraged me just by your testimony.    I will continue to pray with you, and you can come to any of us at anytime.   And I do mean anytime.    Many of us here often get up in the middle of the night just to check the prayer threads.       They may not always respond, but they are indeed still praying.  

Please keep us posted and know that we are always here for you.  Always.  Even when we are silent.  

Don't worry anymore about this situation.  God has already taken care of everything you need.   He has perfected all that concerns you.   

In prayer, 

Always, 

Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

DaPPeR said:


> Thank you for your prayer Shimmie made me shed a few tears. I needed that! I claim it in Jesus heavenly name.




DaPPeR, you are more than welcome.   We're always here, Sweetheart.  And guess what?   You don't have to claim what is already yours.   Just receive it.  You are so loved by God and all that matters to you, matters to Him, your Father in Heaven.


----------



## mrselle

divachyk said:


> My husband was in a motorcycle wreck almost a week ago. Although he walked away with minor injury in comparison to what could have been, his injury will cause major impact. We learn today if shoulder surgery is required. Regardless, he will have weeks of recovery. Please pray for total healing and speedy recovery. They are estimating 7-9 weeks of recovery and no work regardless if surgery is / is not required. Please help me pray that healing happens sooner and he's able to return to work a lot quicker than anticipated.



divachyk - my husband was in a motorcycle accident 16 years ago (before we were married) and his injuries were life threatening.  He was out of work for nearly five months and moved back in with his parents for much of that time because he was not able to care for himself.  Through it all, God was faithful and he did not lose his job or his home.  God provided his every need.  Every bill was paid, he did not lack anything and God healed his body.  Whereas, doctors thought his leg would need to be amputated, God spared his leg.  I tell you all this to say that God can and will heal your husband.  Seven to nine weeks is a long time to be out of commission, but God is able and He is faithful.  You and your husband are in my prayers and I believe that your husband will be healed 100% and reagardless of when he returns to work that you and your household will lack nothing.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, thank you for your words of encouragement.

Prognosis: His shoulder is severely separated as we already knew. He had a MRI on yesterday to determine if the rotator cuff was torn and whether surgery would be required. Praises to God, we learned the rotator cuff is not torn at dh's follow-up appt today.

Orthopedic surgeon advised 3 weeks of rest. They will assess his progress at that time to determine if he can return to work or if he requires additional time to heal. 

His blood pressure has been abnormally high post-wreck. Ortho dr stated the blood pressure is correlated to dh's pain & discomfort. The bp will stabilize once the pain subsides. However, for safekeeping, we will follow up with our family dr tomorrow to ensure dh's blood pressure is not posing any health risks.


----------



## Shimmie

divachyk said:


> Ladies, thank you for your words of encouragement.
> 
> Prognosis: His shoulder is severely separated as we already knew. He had a MRI on yesterday to determine if the rotator cuff was torn and whether surgery would be required. Praises to God, we learned the rotator cuff is not torn at dh's follow-up appt today.
> 
> Orthopedic surgeon advised 3 weeks of rest. They will assess his progress at that time to determine if he can return to work or if he requires additional time to heal.
> 
> His blood pressure has been abnormally high post-wreck. Ortho dr stated the blood pressure is correlated to dh's pain & discomfort. The bp will stabilize once the pain subsides. However, for safekeeping, we will follow up with our family dr tomorrow to ensure dh's blood pressure is not posing any health risks.



divachyk thank for trusting us to pray with you.  It takes great faith to ask of strangers and great faith you surely have.   I can see that it is because of your faith that God has already begun to work.   Your faith has made your husband whole.      You can rest in loving presence of God for He is indeed right there taking care of it all.    

Because you asked


----------



## divachyk

Shimmie, I can feel the spirit in here, for sure.


----------



## golden1

I just wanted to say that the women in this thread that keep the prayers going and type heartfelt responses are incredibly exceptional. You all are amazingly selfless and you WILL continue to be blessed. What a phenomenal way to sow unto the Universe, by praying and wishing the best for others. These are the facts...


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> I just wanted to say that the women in this thread that keep the prayers going and type heartfelt responses are incredibly exceptional. You all are amazingly selfless and you WILL continue to be blessed. What a phenomenal way to sow unto the Universe, by praying and wishing the best for others. These are the facts...



golden1, how lovely of you to share this with us.  How dear, and how lovely and even more, how loving.   

I was having 'one of those days' yesterday and your message made my heart smile ...   Yes, it did.   Even more, yes 'YOU' did.  You made my heart smile.    I pray that God's love for you evolves even more in every place that you thought dark and unreachable.   For the 'Joy of the Lord' will always be your strength and shield and nothing and no one can ever take you down.  

Remember that, okay?   Nothing and No one can ever take you down.  For the God of Heaven and Earth who is your Father, has lifted you far above and beyond every opposition.    

Golden One... is who you are, a rich golden light that shines in everyone's heart.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## divachyk

golden1, totally agree!


----------



## Shimmie

divachyk said:


> golden1, totally agree!



Prayer of Jabez... coming to pass in your life.  

God is blessing you and Hubby *INDEED! *


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Hi everyone,


Can you ease pray for my friend. Her 5 yo son has a very agressive form of brain cancer. Today they were told that it has spread o the rest of his body and his 50% chances dropped to 0%.  They are currently raising money for am experimental treatment out of the country. They leave Monday. The family is very religious and are staying playful. 

I ask that you pray for the baby, his family, for them to get the funds they need, etc.   thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Can you ease pray for my friend. Her 5 yo son has a very agressive form of brain cancer. Today they were told that it has spread o the rest of his body and his 50% chances dropped to 0%. They are currently raising money for am experimental treatment out of the country. They leave Monday. The family is very religious and are staying playful.
> 
> I ask that you pray for the baby, his family, for them to get the funds they need, etc. thanks!



Dear God, our Father in Heaven, we come to you asking for great favor and healing and your sovereign presence to be with this family and inside and around this little child.   Dear God, he's just a baby and life has so much for him that you have destined for him to live and to give life to.  

 I don't have the answers but Father not once have you ever failed to 'show up' anytime that I needed you, even when I didn't ask, you were always 'there'.   Father, I ask and thank and believe in your great mercies of healing in this child and in your total provision to heal him inside and out. 

 We give him to you to incubate him in your loving arms and heart of embrace.   Nothing can nor shall erase what you have planned for him.  No good thing will you withhold from his life nor that of his parents.   The love for this child is not in vain, we just come to you in love and prayerful hearts, thanking you for taking care of this precious little one who will always be in your loving care.   Heal him Dear Father, heal all there is, destroy the cells of cancer and replenish the cells of new life in him.   Keep him in your care forever.  

 In Jesus' Name, we ask, pray and humble our hearts and thank you.   

 Amen and Amen.  

LovelyLouboutin, please keep us posted, okay?   We care and we love you; and we love this little boy and his family...   

 Love,
 Shimmie


----------



## Iammoney

Please keep me in your prayers. I need to go for a biopsy because two lumps were found in my breast (right)


Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady, praying for you in the Name of Jesus.   Every cell in your body, is healed and rightly anew.   No affliction shall be existent in your body, in Jesus' Name, for the blessings of the Lord are solely upon you.  Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

Thank you ........


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> blqlady, praying for you in the Name of Jesus.   Every cell in your body, is healed and rightly anew.   No affliction shall be existent in your body, in Jesus' Name, for the blessings of the Lord are solely upon you.  Amen.



Praying in agreement with you for blqlady.  Claiming victory for her in Jesus' name!


----------



## gvin89

blqlady said:


> Please keep me in your prayers. I need to go for a biopsy because two lumps were found in my breast (right)
> 
> Thank you



Praying for your immediate healingand claiming defeat over the enemy!


----------



## Shimmie

Still praying for our sister @blklady and for 5 year old Brayden listed above.  In Jesus' Name no affliction shall prevail.  Amen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies, please come in agreement with me.

Father we rejoice with the angels today because our sister (ckisland) has come back home, thank you for wooing her and letting her feel your love.  Direct her to your Shepherds who will love and nurture, teach and encourage and uplift her, direct her to Pastor who have their hearts towards you and a heart for your people one who will preach what thus says the Lord and will stand up for righteousness sake.

Send your angels of protection to keep her safe from the wiles of the devil send your ministering angels to minister to her spirit to strengthen and encourage her, send your people in her path so that she sees your love in action.

Thank you Lord for hearing and answering our prayers in Jesus name. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ladies, please come in agreement with me.
> 
> Father we rejoice with the angels today because our sister (ckisland) has come back home, thank you for wooing her and letting her feel your love. Direct her to your Shepherds who will love and nurture, teach and encourage and uplift her, direct her to Pastor who have their hearts towards you and a heart for your people one who will preach what thus says the Lord and will stand up for righteousness sake.
> 
> Send your angels of protection to keep her safe from the wiles of the devil send your ministering angels to minister to her spirit to strengthen and encourage her, send your people in her path so that she sees your love in action.
> 
> Thank you Lord for hearing and answering our prayers in Jesus name. Amen!


 
 In Jesus' Name, AMEN! 

 Healthy Hair, thank for sharing this prayer from your heart.   You always take the 'babies' under your loving wings and you nurture them in loving prayers, to keep them strong and able to 'fly' high above the clouds (i.e. the perils of life) and to see their way strong against every storm.  

 God bless you for the 'Love' that you are.... One Million Fold... 

 In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Ladies, 

My very dear friend (of more than 20 years) has some trials in her family right now. Her father, Robert, has been diagnosed with congestive heart failure. When he went to his last medical appointment, the doctors found some spots on his lungs and lymph nodes. It is believed that these spots are cancer. Robert was once a drinker, but God delivered him from that and he gave his life to Jesus instantly. Robert is a heavy smoker and needs help from the Lord to leave this habit behind once and for all. 

Also, her aunt, Jardean, has a blood filled tumor in her stomach. It will be surgically removed very soon. She is severely anemic due to the tumor and is expecting to have a very long recovery ahead of her. 

This is a God fearing family and they are asking for prayer. Please pray in agreement with me that Robert and Jardean are healed fully and completely, that any lifestyle/health changes they need to make come easily for them, and that they will be blessed with an outpouring of support from family, friends, church family, and loved ones.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My very dear friend (of more than 20 years) has some trials in her family right now. Her father, Robert, has been diagnosed with congestive heart failure. When he went to his last medical appointment, the doctors found some spots on his lungs and lymph nodes. It is believed that these spots are cancer. Robert was once a drinker, but God delivered him from that and he gave his life to Jesus instantly. Robert is a heavy smoker and needs help from the Lord to leave this habit behind once and for all.
> 
> Also, her aunt, Jardean, has a blood filled tumor in her stomach. It will be surgically removed very soon. She is severely anemic due to the tumor and is expecting to have a very long recovery ahead of her.
> 
> This is a God fearing family and they are asking for prayer. Please pray in agreement with me that Robert and Jardean are healed fully and completely, that any lifestyle/health changes they need to make come easily for them, and that they will be blessed with an outpouring of support from family, friends, church family, and loved ones.



Dear Father, in Heaven we bow our hearts before you on behalf of Robert and Jardean for your healing mercies to prevail and not the afflictions that have been diagnosed.    Father thank you for healing and renewing and even replacing every cell, every artery, every blood vessel, every tissue, every muscle, every fiber, every air passage of their bodies in Jesus' name.     

 Most of all, thank you for gracing them with your total peace and understanding; let them relax in you and know that you are indeed their total Provider for all of their needs which have arisen with these circumstances.   Bless them indeed with your sovereign presence and your joy to clear them completely of every manner of sickness and disease and worry of their futures.   Take it all away.     In their hearts, your presence will stay, with all the love that they could every ask.  

 In Jesus' Name a new heart you will give to Robert and to Jardean, in her belly shall flow your living waters of live in place of the blood filled tumor. 

 Thank you, Father for healing them.   Thank you with all of our hearts.  We take you not for granted...but honour you with all of our being.   Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Ladies please pray for my friend.  She's been unemployed since January.  Now she has to live with me, because she has no where else to go.

Please God employ her quickly.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Ladies please pray for my friend. She's been unemployed since January. Now she has to live with me, because she has no where else to go.
> 
> Please God employ her quickly.



Renewed1 

 Definitely praying    And thank you for being such a loving friend.  I can only imagine how 'lost' she feels.   You opened your heart and your home and God will indeed bless the two of you.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## sugarbaybie

Ladies please say a prayer for me.  God knows why.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=12537]Shimmie[/USER];20242511 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share that my friends have posted an update. It brought me to tears.  Please continue to pray for them and their baby.
> 
> I also have two other friends battling cancer so please keep them in your prayers as well.
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> Van and I are overwhelmed with the love of our God.  This is not just lip service our hearts are truly mended to the heart of God, a God of love, mercy, and power.  God has chosen us at this time, to go through this trial, so that His name will be glorified.  Hallelujah!  I initially decided not to share Brayden’s progress so that I wouldn’t discourage anyone, but I now believe otherwise.  You need to understand Brayden’s condition so you can clearly understand God’s power when He decides to move.
> The tumor on Brayden’s neck, which his highly unusual to have with his type of cancer, is growing.  It started off the size of an enlarged lymph node and now it is nearly the size of a golf ball.  It is growing right before our eyes.  Stretching my baby’s skin on his neck and deforming the shape of his head.  This tumor is unusual because medulloblastoma generally stays within the central nervous system (brain and spinal cord) and doesn’t venture outside of that.    Also, we can safely assume the cancerous cells in his brain and spinal cord are multiplying as well.  I base that upon the rate of growth of the tumor I see as well as the fact that he now has a hard time keeping his balance and needs assistance walking.
> In light of all of this I say God be praised!  I am confident He is working this thing out.  He is testing and refining us so that we come out as pure gold.  God is not concerned, so why should we be.  He has all power.  He needs to know that Van and I won’t rely upon what we see or hear.  The other day I asked the Doctor was he concerned about the tumor growing and he let me know that he wasn’t so much concerned about that but more concerned that we don’t have enough time.  I told him that God is going to have to do this, which he agreed.
> Not enough time.  I thought about that.  God knew the order of events and he’s too good of a God to allow us to run out of time.  If God was concerned about the time He would’ve opened the doors for us to be here way back in February when this all began, but He didn’t.  He chose the most critical time to open the door.  He knows what He’s doing.  He has also placed us in the hands of an awesome doctor.  This man and his wife fasted and prayed with us for Brayden.  Can’t get no better than that.
> We trust God, do you?  I mean really.  As Christians we say all the right things, but when the rubber hits the road do we really trust God?  Is the bible just an ancient book of stories or does it tell of a living God who is willing to do the impossible for His children?  The word says in Hebrews 13:8 “Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.”  The same compassionate God who walked this earth and healed the sick and raised the dead is alive today looking for those who will have faith enough to allow Him to demonstrate His power.  There are numerous stories in the bible where He healed children who were on deaths bed.  This is why we can’t be phased by what we see happening to Brayden.  If He did it before, He can do it again.  Trust Him!  If you are praying with us on behalf of our son, you MUST believe.  There is no sense in praying if you are filled with doubt.  According to your faith be it unto you!  Trust God!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayers for an online friend that I never met in person.  Rachelle lost her husband suddenly.  They have three young beautiful children.  He was a good man and he will be sorely missed by his family and loved ones.  Please pray for Rachelle and her children in their loss....


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> [USER=12537]Shimmie[/USER];20242511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share that my friends have posted an update. It brought me to tears.  Please continue to pray for them and their baby.
> 
> I also have two other friends battling cancer so please keep them in your prayers as well.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> 
> Van and I are overwhelmed with the love of our God.  This is not just lip service our hearts are truly mended to the heart of God, a God of love, mercy, and power.  God has chosen us at this time, to go through this trial, so that His name will be glorified.  Hallelujah!  I initially decided not to share Brayden’s progress so that I wouldn’t discourage anyone, but I now believe otherwise.  You need to understand Brayden’s condition so you can clearly understand God’s power when He decides to move.
> 
> The tumor on Brayden’s neck, which his highly unusual to have with his type of cancer, is growing.  It started off the size of an enlarged lymph node and now it is nearly the size of a golf ball.  It is growing right before our eyes.  Stretching my baby’s skin on his neck and deforming the shape of his head.  This tumor is unusual because medulloblastoma generally stays within the central nervous system (brain and spinal cord) and doesn’t venture outside of that.
> 
> Also, we can safely assume the cancerous cells in his brain and spinal cord are multiplying as well.  I base that upon the rate of growth of the tumor I see as well as the fact that he now has a hard time keeping his balance and needs assistance walking.
> 
> In light of all of this I say God be praised!  I am confident He is working this thing out.  He is testing and refining us so that we come out as pure gold.  God is not concerned, so why should we be.  He has all power.  He needs to know that Van and I won’t rely upon what we see or hear.  The other day I asked the Doctor was he concerned about the tumor growing and he let me know that he wasn’t so much concerned about that but more concerned that we don’t have enough time.  I told him that God is going to have to do this, which he agreed.
> 
> Not enough time.  I thought about that.  God knew the order of events and he’s too good of a God to allow us to run out of time.  If God was concerned about the time He would’ve opened the doors for us to be here way back in February when this all began, but He didn’t.  He chose the most critical time to open the door.  He knows what He’s doing.  He has also placed us in the hands of an awesome doctor.  This man and his wife fasted and prayed with us for Brayden.  Can’t get no better than that.
> 
> We trust God, do you?  I mean really.  As Christians we say all the right things, but when the rubber hits the road do we really trust God?  Is the bible just an ancient book of stories or does it tell of a living God who is willing to do the impossible for His children?  The word says in Hebrews 13:8 “Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.”
> 
> The same compassionate God who walked this earth and healed the sick and raised the dead is alive today looking for those who will have faith enough to allow Him to demonstrate His power.  There are numerous stories in the bible where He healed children who were on deaths bed.  This is why we can’t be phased by what we see happening to Brayden.  If He did it before, He can do it again.  Trust Him!
> 
> If you are praying with us on behalf of our son, you MUST believe.  There is no sense in praying if you are filled with doubt.  According to your faith be it unto you!  Trust God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovelyLouboutin ...
> 
> Thank you for this precious update and precious it is indeed.  The faith that these dear ones are holding onto is unlike any other.  They have hope beyond hope and their love for God grows ever stronger as Precious Brayden is healed form the crown of his head... yes his head...throughout his being, to the very soles of his feet.    For Brayden shall not die but live and give full glory unto the Lord.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,  Amen.
> 
> Continued Loving Prayers go up for Brayden and his family.   We love you, Little Guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for prayers for an online friend that I never met in person.  Rachelle lost her husband suddenly.  They have three young beautiful children.  He was a good man and he will be sorely missed by his family and loved ones.  Please pray for Rachelle and her children in their loss....



Thank you crlsweetie912 ...   We are praying for your online friend and her children.   I thank God for healing their broken hearts and easing them through each moment of each day.     In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

sugarbaybie said:


> Ladies please say a prayer for me.  God knows why.



.... and God knows how  

Praying with and for you sugarbaybie


----------



## sugarbaybie

@*Renewed* praying for you and friend 
@*LovelyLouboutin* pryaing for situation and 2 friends
@*Shimmie* thanks and saying a prayer for you to


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi ladies,

Could you please say a prayer for me today.  The devil is at work at my job today and I'm trying my best not to get stressed out.

Thank you


----------



## Divine.

UPDATE: So I have an update regarding this prayer. I officially did not get the position  But fortunately, it wasn't because I wasn't qualified. My previous coworkers are still going to do their best to get me back in door.

Although I'm a little disappointed, I'm still going to thank God for this closed door. This just wasn't where he wanted me to be at the moment. I'm not quite sure what my next step is, but I'm going to continue trusting that God will lead where I need to be.



Divine. said:


> Wanted to give a full praise report regarding this prayer request I made a couple of months ago.
> 
> God is *SO GOOD*. I just want to shout he's so good
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from one of my previous employers about a job opening for an administrative position. I left my old job on good terms and it was always said I could come back whenever I wanted to. At the time, I never thought I would go back...but God obviously knows better.
> 
> I have been HATING my current job. During my lunch break yesterday, I prayed to God about what I should do about my job situation. When I returned to the office, I saw the email about the open position! Now mind you, I used to work for the government. The government has been on a hiring freeze in my department for years!
> 
> I officially saw the position posted online today and I am most definitely qualified! This job has everything I prayed for: higher salary, paid leave, benefits. I even get a flex schedule (every other Friday off)!
> 
> It's not over yet though. Please keep me in your prayers so that God shows favor upon me during the selection process. Thank you for all the prayers that have been sent on my behalf. I am so thankful for you ladies


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please say a prayer for me today. The devil is at work at my job today and I'm trying my best not to get stressed out.
> 
> Thank you


 
LiftedUp....

 Hey Sweetheart:   I can 'feel' your pain and 'attack' set against you is unjustified and God will surely vindicate you.  Just don't react.  Set your heart to not 'see' nor 'feel' the attack.   For the boomerang is upon the enemy, not you.    Their 'bows and their arrows' shall be broken. 

 The 'devil' has been fired!   By way of prayer  

 In Jesus' name,  Amen.


 Hey!  Did you know that your name is in the Bible?      Yes it is. 

 Lookie Here:

 Micah 5:9


_Your hand will be *Lifted Up* in triumph over your enemies...._

_Now See..........   I told you.... _

_ _


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> UPDATE: So I have an update regarding this prayer. I officially did not get the position  But fortunately, it wasn't because I wasn't qualified. My previous coworkers are still going to do their best to get me back in door.
> 
> Although I'm a little disappointed, I'm still going to thank God for this closed door. This just wasn't where he wanted me to be at the moment. I'm not quite sure what my next step is, but I'm going to continue trusting that God will lead where I need to be.


 
divine 

Hello Dear One... 

 God is keeping you in Divine and Perfect Peace... He loves you very, very much and is blessing you for putting your trust in Him.   Blessing you, indeed.


----------



## Shimmie

sugarbaybie said:


> @*Renewed* praying for you and friend
> @*LovelyLouboutin* pryaing for situation and 2 friends
> @*Shimmie* thanks and saying a prayer for you to



_You keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on you, because he trusts in you. Trust in the Lord forever, for the Lord God is an everlasting rock._  (Isaiah 26:3-4)


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you Shimmie


----------



## Starbucks

I mostly lurk but this thread is encouraging to me. So I just wanted to say thank you. 



JaneBond007 said:


> Still, I'm bothered by this tooth and it's getting worse, but I don't have pain.  There is a little swelling.  I can't figure out if I'm swallowing something from my sinuses or from my gum.  Sounds gross.  Pray for me to select the right dental insurance.  I just lost mine and then this crazy thing happened.  It's definitely not just a potato chip up in the gum...can't be.  And it's on the side where I have some nerve damage to begin with.  Pray I'm not have some death to my trigeminal nerve. All the serious and extensive testing I had show no serious conditions.  I was scared for a minute or two.  Please pray for a solution to this illness.  Thank you, ladies.



I know this is from a while ago but I really hope you feel better. Dental pain is no joke and I completely empathize. What saddens me the most is the lack of compassion in a lot of dentistry today. Please forgive if anyone here works in a dental office and I know not everyone is like that, but after like 5 bad experiences it's so easy to become jaded. I just feel like sometimes there are in it to make money (dental practices are businesses, after all), and not being in it for the right reasons.  I am sick of assembly line treatment and not being treated like a person!  I too have been looking for dental insurance and it's so much harder as an adult, I've been using apps like http://www.insurancetoad.com/ and even looked into the whole medical student discount dentistry http://www.yourhealthplanadvisor.com/Dentalschools.htmlfor reference in case it helps someone, I haven't had much success and my case is severe  ).  I am just .... I jut don't know these days. And meanwhile it's like no one cares that I'm in extreme pain because it's all about the showing you can pay them upfront. "Who cares if her nerve is about to explode? I'm trying to pay for my next vacation in Fiji" 

I didn't even mean to type all that but I guess I just had to vent.  Please pray for me that my dental situation will get better. I feel bad even complaining but I know your prayers are not in vain. Please also pray that I choose the right dentist whose in it for the right reasons and maybe has been praying for good clients. If this is something I have to deal with I might as well be a blessing to someone else. 
http://www.yourhealthplanadvisor.com/Dentalschools.html


----------



## Shimmie

Starbucks said:


> I mostly lurk but this thread is encouraging to me. So I just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but I really hope you feel better. Dental pain is no joke and I completely empathize. What saddens me the most is the lack of compassion in a lot of dentistry today.
> 
> Please forgive if anyone here works in a dental office and I know not everyone is like that, but after like 5 bad experiences it's so easy to become jaded. I just feel like sometimes there are in it to make money (dental practices are businesses, after all), and not being in it for the right reasons. I am sick of assembly line treatment and not being treated like a person! I too have been looking for dental insurance and it's so much harder as an adult,
> 
> I've been using apps like http://www.insurancetoad.com/
> 
> and even looked into the whole medical student discount dentistry
> 
> http://www.yourhealthplanadvisor.com/Dentalschools.html
> 
> for reference in case it helps someone, I haven't had much success and my case is severe  ). I am just .... I jut don't know these days.
> 
> And meanwhile it's like no one cares that I'm in extreme pain because it's all about the showing you can pay them upfront. "Who cares if her nerve is about to explode? I'm trying to pay for my next vacation in Fiji"
> 
> I didn't even mean to type all that but I guess I just had to vent.
> 
> Please pray for me that my dental situation will get better. I feel bad even complaining but I know your prayers are not in vain. Please also pray that I choose the right dentist whose in it for the right reasons and maybe has been praying for good clients. If this is something I have to deal with I might as well be a blessing to someone else.



Starbucks 

 :welcome3:  

 Thank you for sharing this information with us.  Also we pray that in the Name of Jesus' all of your Dental issues are healed from each nerve and tissue and molar.    

 Praying and thanking God for doctors/dentists/surgeons of compassion and those who have a heart for healing and for the good of his/her patients, who yield their skills and service with the heart of Jesus.   

 Praying and thanking God that every financial need is met far beyond costs and co-payments; and that the aftercare is complete leaving no doubt that all is well.   

 In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Starbucks said:


> I mostly lurk but this thread is encouraging to me. So I just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but I really hope you feel better. Dental pain is no joke and I completely empathize. What saddens me the most is the lack of compassion in a lot of dentistry today. Please forgive if anyone here works in a dental office and I know not everyone is like that, but after like 5 bad experiences it's so easy to become jaded. I just feel like sometimes there are in it to make money (dental practices are businesses, after all), and not being in it for the right reasons. I am sick of assembly line treatment and not being treated like a person! I too have been looking for dental insurance and it's so much harder as an adult, I've been using apps like http://www.insurancetoad.com/ and even looked into the whole medical student discount dentistry http://www.yourhealthplanadvisor.com/Dentalschools.htmlfor reference in case it helps someone, I haven't had much success and my case is severe  ). I am just .... I jut don't know these days. And meanwhile it's like no one cares that I'm in extreme pain because it's all about the showing you can pay them upfront. "Who cares if her nerve is about to explode? I'm trying to pay for my next vacation in Fiji"
> 
> I didn't even mean to type all that but I guess I just had to vent. Please pray for me that my dental situation will get better. I feel bad even complaining but I know your prayers are not in vain. Please also pray that I choose the right dentist whose in it for the right reasons and maybe has been praying for good clients. If this is something I have to deal with I might as well be a blessing to someone else.






 Ladies try Mission of Mercy(Dental) MOM... Hope this helps


----------



## JaneBond007

Starbucks said:


> I mostly lurk but this thread is encouraging to me. So I just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> I didn't even mean to type all that but I guess I just had to vent.  Please pray for me that my dental situation will get better. I feel bad even complaining but I know your prayers are not in vain. Please also pray that I choose the right dentist whose in it for the right reasons and maybe has been praying for good clients. If this is something I have to deal with I might as well be a blessing to someone else.




I am just seeing this.  I got my dental insurance and my doctor also gave me antibiotics for it.  Please don't wait to see a dentist.  I will pray you choose the right one.  Try online recommendations etc.  Here's help to stretch payments and most dentists accept it.  Dental pain is HORRIBLE.  If you can, see your primary care physician for an anaerobic antibiotic until you can get to the dentist and some pain meds.  You should not have to suffer through this and it is dangerous as well.  You do not want an abscess to travel to your brain.  I will pray.

http://www.carecredit.com/dentistry/


https://www.dentalinsurance.com/di/index.aspx?gclid=CJj748qhoL8CFeXm7AodpF4Aig


----------



## Miss Kane

Hi Ladies!

Please keep my aunts in your prayers.

My Great Aunt is currently in the hospital with blood clots in her lungs. She is 92 years old and recently lost her husband. I believe that she is ready to be with him again and to meet the Lord. She is in a great deal of pain.

My other Aunt had an appt today with a specialist to determine whether she will need a liver transplant.

I know God is able and that He still performs miracles on our behalf. I am praying against the spirit of infirmity and know that it has no power over God's children.

Thank you for standing in faith with me!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Please keep my aunts in your prayers.
> 
> My Great Aunt is currently in the hospital with blood clots in her lungs. She is 92 years old and recently lost her husband. I believe that she is ready to be with him again and to meet the Lord. She is in a great deal of pain.
> 
> My other Aunt had an appt today with a specialist to determine whether she will need a liver transplant.
> 
> I know God is able and that He still performs miracles on our behalf. I am praying against the spirit of infirmity and know that it has no power over God's children.
> 
> Thank you for standing in faith with me!



Miss Kane

We are here Sweetheart and are praying for your precious Aunties. 

Father we thank you so much for healing and removing the pain from these dear much Loved Ones of our sister Miss Kane. Bless them with your gentle touch of healing and we thank you from our hearts in Jesus' name Amen


----------



## JaneBond007

Starbucks

I hope you were able to get care or at least, antibiotics and pain meds.  I feel so sorry.  Please let us know how things are going.  You know, there are dentists that will help you no matter what.  There are also cheap dental plans that can lessen the cost of the treatment and then you could pay over time the remaining balance.

Well, I'm crossing my fingers because I had my oral surgery today and am praying that when I asked G-d to reveal the source of my neurological problem, that this is it.  My tooth cracked all down to the root.  SMH.  I'm very thankful that it cracked like it did without that blow-out pain.  But it tasted so foul.  Hopefully, my trigeminal nerve will repair and that's the end of this epilepsy med.  SMH.  A tooth can cause all kinds of problems.  

May the L-rd come to you aid, speedily and with a complete healing.  I will say more prayers for you.  G-d bless you.


----------



## Starbucks

JaneBond007 said:


> @Starbucks
> 
> I hope you were able to get care or at least, antibiotics and pain meds.  I feel so sorry.  Please let us know how things are going.  You know, there are dentists that will help you no matter what.  There are also cheap dental plans that can lessen the cost of the treatment and then you could pay over time the remaining balance.
> 
> Well, I'm crossing my fingers because I had my oral surgery today and am praying that when I asked G-d to reveal the source of my neurological problem, that this is it.  My tooth cracked all down to the root.  SMH.  I'm very thankful that it cracked like it did without that blow-out pain.  But it tasted so foul.  Hopefully, my trigeminal nerve will repair and that's the end of this epilepsy med.  SMH.  A tooth can cause all kinds of problems.
> 
> May the L-rd come to you aid, speedily and with a complete healing.  I will say more prayers for you.  G-d bless you.



Thanks JaneBond007.  I just...didn't want to talk about it yesterday. But you were right. I was able to get an evaluation and the tooth is gnarled into the nerve, hence the pain. Just looking at treatment or jaw surgery options now.

I'm glad you got your surgery. I'm sorry to hear that it cracked but I hope everything heals without issue. I will be praying for you that there will be no more nerve issues or dry socket. But it's great to hear that you got the surgery so that it didn't get worse. Take care of yourself and be sure to get all the rest that you need. I'm so glad that things are looking up and it looks like the worst is over!


----------



## JaneBond007

Starbucks said:


> Thanks @JaneBond007.  I just...didn't want to talk about it yesterday. But you were right. I was able to get an evaluation and the tooth is gnarled into the nerve, hence the pain. Just looking at treatment or jaw surgery options now.
> 
> I'm glad you got your surgery. I'm sorry to hear that it cracked but I hope everything heals without issue. I will be praying for you that there will be no more nerve issues or dry socket. But it's great to hear that you got the surgery so that it didn't get worse. Take care of yourself and be sure to get all the rest that you need. I'm so glad that things are looking up and it looks like the worst is over!



Oh thanks!!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I don't know what's happening but my friend just posted this.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I don't know what's happening but my friend just posted this.


 
Praying that all is well with your friend and loved ones, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Please keep us posted.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Shimmie said:


> Praying that all is well with your friend and loved ones, in Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> Please keep us posted.



Pray pray pray


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Pray pray pray


 
Most definitely praying for Brayden to come through, full and healthy. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Renewed1 said:


> Ladies please pray for my friend.  She's been unemployed since January.  Now she has to live with me, because she has no where else to go.
> 
> Please God employ her quickly.




Thank you ladies she start a "indefinite" temp job on Monday.  I pray she moves out soon.  She's not a bother, but i miss my space.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> Thank you ladies she start a "indefinite" temp job on Monday. I pray she moves out soon. She's not a bother, but i miss my space.


 
God bless you for being there for her.  You have a good heart.


----------



## Angelicus

Hi everyone. Please keep me in prayer. Due to moles, I am unable to explain my job situation but it's pretty bad... Had no ides this transfer site was so different from my original location. There are even lawyers here interrogating my coworkers. It makes me very anxious. 

 I will try to apply to jobs while at work-- i know that is not the best thing to do but i really gotta get outta here. I have been ill due to bad jobs before and I'm doing what I can to ensure this job does not make me sick... Including praise, worship and prayer. Now I think I'm gonna have to start fasting too. I seriously need a breakthrough. Thank you in advance.


----------



## noemi

Please pray for me and my family.  I just lost my father this morning and I'm barely making it.


----------



## crlsweetie912

noemi said:


> Please pray for me and my family.  I just lost my father this morning and I'm barely making it.



Oh no sis.  I'm so sorry.....


----------



## Shimmie

noemi said:


> Please pray for me and my family.  I just lost my father this morning and I'm barely making it.



Dearest noemi, 

Father in Jesus' Name, we lift up our sister and her family during this time of saddness in their lives.   Dear Father, thank you for helping them to do what needs to be done and to be able get through the heartache as best they can. 

No one can say to them, don't cry, don't fear, don't worry.  They have just lost someone dear and most loved and they have to go through the process of grieving which brings the healing that they need to get through.

Let your presence be strong with them, for only you can bring them through and indeed you will...

In Jesus' Name, thank you Father God.  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone. Please keep me in prayer. Due to moles, I am unable to explain my job situation but it's pretty bad... Had no ides this transfer site was so different from my original location. There are even lawyers here interrogating my coworkers. It makes me very anxious.
> 
> I will try to apply to jobs while at work-- i know that is not the best thing to do but i really gotta get outta here. I have been ill due to bad jobs before and I'm doing what I can to ensure this job does not make me sick... Including praise, worship and prayer. Now I think I'm gonna have to start fasting too. I seriously need a breakthrough. Thank you in advance.



Father thank you for delivering Angelicus from this position and into a new one that will bring her into peace and complete provision.   Move her heart in the direction that will bring her to peace no matter where she is or what she is doing.  Father 'brace her', calm her, relax her spirit with a calm that she has never known that will allow her to be at total rest and peace every moment of her life. 

In Jesus' Name, thank you, Dear Father in Heaven, for her new start and calming her heart.   Amen.


----------



## Shiks

I am praying for everyone. I am so grateful for this fellowship.


----------



## Laela

Praying ladies,

Please keep in prayer the families of the Malaysian flight that was allegedly shot down over Ukranian airspace. I rarely trust the news but the images of  the many passports and the locals helping to salvage the bodies was heartbreaking. So much going on in this world.

Also keeping Israel in prayer, and I agree with those who are praying also.


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me. Sometimes it gets to be too much.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me. Sometimes it gets to be too much.


 
Shiks... Hey Loved One 

Praying for you.  Whatever is too much, is too little to overcome the blessings that God has for you.   You are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who most surely loves you.


  Praying for you, Sweetheart.   It shall be well with you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou

Hey ladies, I'm currently in the decision-making phase about something important, Can you pray that God will's be done. Thank you so much


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Hey ladies, I'm currently in the decision-making phase about something important, Can you pray that God will's be done. Thank you so much


 
Dear Lord, thank you for the Gift of your loving Holy Spirit who leads and guides us into all Truth.   Thank you for the heart of LoveisYou who seeks to follow your will in the decisions she makes in life.   

You will not fail her nor will she 'miss' your leading and promptings of her spirit as you lead her in the way in which she should go.   Her heart shall be at peace for you are with her through it all. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

,,,,,,,,,,,              [removed]


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> Dear Lord, thank you for the Gift of your loving Holy Spirit who leads and guides us into all Truth.   Thank you for the heart of LoveisYou who seeks to follow your will in the decisions she makes in life.
> 
> You will not fail her nor will she 'miss' your leading and promptings of her spirit as you lead her in the way in which she should go.   Her heart shall be at peace for you are with her through it all.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you and Amen!


----------



## Divine.

I applied for a new job that hopefully will free up my schedule to spend more time in God's presence. I really want to devote more time to developing this passion God placed in my heart. I won't be getting be paid more, but you can't put a price tag on time. Keep me in your prayers! Thank you very much.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I applied for a new job that hopefully will free up my schedule to spend more time in God's presence. I really want to devote more time to developing this passion God placed in my heart. I won't be getting be paid more, but you can't put a price tag on time. Keep me in your prayers! Thank you very much.


 
Divine.  This is precious. In full support and agreement with you. 



BTW:  Divine, I just realized in another post that your screen name has a period ( . ) at the end of your name.   I've been 'tagging' someone else not knowing.  Each time I'd tag your name, I'd spell it as Divine however it would post as divine (no capital D).    

It looks as if I have several 'edits' to make.


----------



## Divine.

Shimmie said:


> Divine.  This is precious. In full support and agreement with you.   BTW:  Divine, I just realized in another post that your screen name has a period ( . ) at the end of your name.   I've been 'tagging' someone else not knowing.  Each time I'd tag your name, I'd spell it as Divine however it would post as divine (no capital D).  It looks as if I have several 'edits' to make.



 don't worry, I received all of your posts.  And thank you for praying in agreement with me!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Sighhhhhhhh 

You guys please keep my family in prayer. My mom just got a text telling her that her cousin (who is in a care facility) had a very high fervor. They have her medicine that didn't seem to be working and she was just rushed into surgery because of swelling in her abdominal area.  

Background- a little over a year ago she and her sisters were on a cruise and she had a brain aneurism burst.  They found her fairly quickly and air lifted her to the hospital.   She had been in recovery since. Doing very well. Not talking but alert, aware.   Last month she had surgery on/near her head/brain.  

My mom is debating telling my grandma(who celebrated her 94th bday last month).


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Sighhhhhhhh
> 
> You guys please keep my family in prayer. My mom just got a text telling her that her cousin (who is in a care facility) had a very high fervor. They have her medicine that didn't seem to be working and she was just rushed into surgery because of swelling in her abdominal area.
> 
> Background- a little over a year ago she and her sisters were on a cruise and she had a brain aneurism burst.  They found her fairly quickly and air lifted her to the hospital.   She had been in recovery since. Doing very well. Not talking but alert, aware.   Last month she had surgery on/near her head/brain.
> 
> My mom is debating telling my grandma(who celebrated her 94th bday last month).



Dear Father... thank you for bringing the temperature of this dear family member of our sister LOVElouboutin.    Dear Father, bring her body functions... ALL to normal and exceptional health.    Be with her in your loving presence and peaceful heart and surroundings.    Keep her close and bring her body anew as if sickness never were.

For this we thank you, in Jesus' Name Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my family in your prayers.  My uncle has stage 4 lung cancer that was allegedly in remission earlier this year but this week his new doctors are saying it's spread to his lymph nodes.  Radiation isn't an option.  The chemo, enough drugs for 3 weeks, is making him sick.  They suggested hospice care but he would rather stay in the hospital with his pain medication drip (every 10 minutes).  Doctors are saying he won't make it through the weekend, but we refuse to believe that. 

We are likely driving down tomorrow or Friday to make sure we get to visit with him.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my family in your prayers. My uncle has stage 4 lung cancer that was allegedly in remission earlier this year but this week his new doctors are saying it's spread to his lymph nodes. Radiation isn't an option. The chemo, enough drugs for 3 weeks, is making him sick. They suggested hospice care but he would rather stay in the hospital with his pain medication drip (every 10 minutes). Doctors are saying he won't make it through the weekend, but we refuse to believe that.
> 
> We are likely driving down tomorrow or Friday to make sure we get to visit with him.


 
Dearest naturalmanenyc....   I continue to pray that all is well.   Please keep up posted.  Love, peace and healing to your dear uncle.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie
We drove down to see him and he was not able to recognize everyone at first and he didn't know the year or the month.  He was in a lot of pain.  They did a CT scan since he complained of headaches (a new pain) but the results are not back yet.  He had not eaten for a few days and had no appetite.

I'm told he is doing a little better now and he started eating again.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Shimmie
> We drove down to see him and he was not able to recognize everyone at first and he didn't know the year or the month. He was in a lot of pain. They did a CT scan since he complained of headaches (a new pain) but the results are not back yet. He had not eaten for a few days and had no appetite.
> 
> I'm told he is doing a little better now and he started eating again.


 
naturalmanenyc

Thank you for the udate; so happy that he's able to eat something, now. Bless his heart. I thank God for healing every cell in his body and for relieving him of the pain. 

I know this is not an easy time for you and your family. You have many of us here still praying. We love you and much love to your uncle and the rest of your family.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

He took a turn for the worse and is back in ICU. Grandma won't leave his side. She is sleeping there in a reclining chair.  His wife and kids are there too. Red Cross flew home one child from Korea. All medications are stopped. He only has a morphine drip.  I do believe prayer works.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Can you all please pray for me. I woke up this morning crying and I feel depressed.


----------



## LiftedUp

LiftedUp said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Please pray for Melissa.  She works in the same building as I do.  She is going back to school and she said that Math was giving her a tough time.  She has her exam next month and this would be the fourth time she's doing it (she has improved her mark each time but hasn't passed the exam).  Please lift her up in Jesus' name.
> 
> She told me that she's working hard going back to school for herself and her son and asked me to pray for her.
> 
> Thank you



When prayers go up, blessings come down!  Melissa told me today that she has passed her exam.  Thanks to Jesus Christ our Almighty and thank you to you ladies who kept her in prayer!!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My uncle is doing a lot better.  The doctors gave up on him last week and he stopped eating but yesterday he was eating and drinking. He even got up with the help of the nurses to go to the bathroom by himself.


----------



## TraciChanel

naturalmanenyc said:


> My uncle is doing a lot better.  The doctors gave up on him last week and he stopped eating but yesterday he was eating and drinking. He even got up with the help of the nurses to go to the bathroom by himself.



That's wonderful, naturalmanenyc! Praying for his continued healing/progress.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Can you all please pray for me. I woke up this morning crying and I feel depressed.


 
 

Praying for you to feel the Joy of the Lord who is your strength.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> My uncle is doing a lot better. The doctors gave up on him last week and he stopped eating but yesterday he was eating and drinking. He even got up with the help of the nurses to go to the bathroom by himself.


 
naturalmanenyc

So happy your Uncle is doing better...and that 'He got up'.   Your Grandmother, 'kept watch' over her son...something Mothers always so and God hears and caresses a Mother's prayers.   

Praise God for His loving presence.  

Joining you and your family in prayer.  Thank God for his continued strength being renewed in the Lord and his healing overflows throughout his entire body, soul and spirit.  

In Jesus' Name, we thank God for this and more. 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

He is still doing better!  He is getting a new round of chemo soon.


----------



## Prettymetty

Hi everyone. I hope you are all having a blessed day  This is my first time posting in this forum. I don't know where to go or who to talk to, but I am under a lot of stress right now. I am dealing with family issues, marriage issues and as a result my self esteem is at an all time low. I have 4 children ages 1,2,4 and 6. I am praying for strength to get through these tough times, but I need all the help I can get. Please pray for me/with me. I fear that I am losing my spouse to alcohol, drugs and possibly another woman. Thank you for listening


----------



## Shimmie

Prettymetty said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you are all having a blessed day  This is my first time posting in this forum. I don't know where to go or who to talk to, but I am under a lot of stress right now. I am dealing with family issues, marriage issues and as a result my self esteem is at an all time low. I have 4 children ages 1,2,4 and 6. I am praying for strength to get through these tough times, but I need all the help I can get. Please pray for me/with me. I fear that I am losing my spouse to alcohol, drugs and possibly another woman. Thank you for listening



Our Dear Sister Prettymetty 

:welcome3:  

Thank you for sharing your heart with us.  We are here to love you and to pray with and for you through this. 

May I share something with you?   

As soon as I read your post, I smiled...   Yes, Dear One, I smiled.   

I smiled because all I could think about was that 'This is an 'easy' one'.  How I can say that is because it was the whisper that God placed into my 'ear', that He has already addressed this situation for you and that you will begin to see His movement and His works, _even while you are sleeping. _ 

Prettymetty... Keep this in your heart.  While you are sleeping God is speaking to your heart to be still (Psalm 46:10) and know that He is YOUR God and that you can rest and be at peace that He has taken the burden of your cares and has already begun to work on each one of them.  

God wants you to 'rest'.  Rest from being afraid and from being weary from all of your 'well-doing'.   And Dear One, you have indeed 'done well', you have done very well indeed.   

You have not failed your husband, nor your children, neither anyone else.   You have not failed.  The human of you can only do but so much.   Your Virtue as a good wife, is indeed perfected.   Your Virtue as a good mother has excelled above many.   You have not failed.  Do not let the infractions of what another has done, put you to blame.  You have not failed.  

So now just rest for indeed you have given your all and you have given your best...therefore just rest.  God is healing and mending and renewing all that has been torn and broken, which includes your heart.   You have been so 'let down' and yet you've taken the blame, to keep another from feeling shame. 

Jesus wants you to stop wearing these cares as a 'back pack'.  This is not homework for you, this is not your burden to carry and to weigh you down.   It is only for you to rest, to love and to pray.  For this is where your beauty evolves strong and your strength to carry on. 

For all that I've shared, God backs it up with His Word:

:Rose: He's given you, His beloved 'Sweet Sleep"   (Proverbs 3:24)

_You can go to bed without fear; you will lie down and sleep soundly. ... If thou sleep, thou shalt not fear: thou shalt rest, and thy sleep shall be sweet._

:Rose: The back pack burden... (Matthew 11:28-30)

_Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.”_

:Rose: Strength... (Isaiah 41:10)

_Fear not, for I am with you;  be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you,  I will uphold you with my righteous right hand._

God whispers to your  heart...

_My Dearest Love... I have your husband, your children and I have you... and I am never letting you go.  No, not ever.  For you are mine... for always._

_“Fear not, for I have redeemed you;
    I have called you by name, you are mine.

2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;
    and through the rivers, they shall not overwhelm you;
when you walk through fire you shall not be burned,
    and the flame shall not consume you.

3 For I am the Lord your God,
    the Holy One of Israel, your Savior._

...Isaiah 43:1-3

Prettymetty, it is truly going to be 'okay'.  God has already 'fixed' this.  

Just for you  

:blowkiss:

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> He is still doing better!  He is getting a new round of chemo soon.



naturalmanenyc... 

  This is wonderful news...  

Praise God for His loving mercies.  

Please keep us posted and send your dear uncle a great big hug from each of us.  Tell him we love him and have him in our hearts and prayers.  

And also naturalmanenyc, we have you in there too.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks!  I am so excited for him.

I got bad news about Linda though, CT scan showed some type of lesion on her lung that will need to be investigated.  I'm hoping it's nothing.  She's been through so much already.  She bought a condo at the beach and is taking this all in stride.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thanks!  I am so excited for him.
> 
> I got bad news about Linda though, CT scan showed some type of lesion on her lung that will need to be investigated.  I'm hoping it's nothing.  She's been through so much already.  She bought a condo at the beach and is taking this all in stride.



We'll keep Linda in our prayers.   

Tell her I'm 'loving' her beach condo living.    Good for her with taking it all in stride.  

More than likely the lesion is as weak as a 'pimple outbreak',(in other words, this too shall pass) in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Prettymetty

Shimmie thank you so much for that beautiful prayer. God sure works fast. I knew that he would bring me through this stronger and better. My husband came home and he actually made the suggestion to get couseling and get back in church. I am really optimistic about our future now. Thanks again


----------



## Shimmie

Prettymetty said:


> @Shimmie thank you so much for that beautiful prayer. God sure works fast. I knew that he would bring me through this stronger and better. My husband came home and he actually made the suggestion to get couseling and get back in church. I am really optimistic about our future now. Thanks again


 
Prettymetty... God bless you and hubby.  Get some rest, sweetheart.  God 'has' this.  He's been speaking to your husband's heart ever so gently and God is not giving up on him.   

Please keep us posted so that we can continue to join you in prayer.


----------



## stephluv

Touching and agreeing with Shimmie Cast your cares on HIM and know that if God brought you to it He will take ou to it...Give him those deep concerns Prettymetty and leave it in His hands


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Mu uncle is doing so much better.  He sat up in a chair in his room for about 5 hours (they said to build up his lung capacity) and he is eating, nothing solid really but mashed potatoes, veggies and meat if it's cut up well enough.  

I know they call it practicing medicine for a reason.  No doctor can tell anyone when they are gonna die.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Mu uncle is doing so much better. He sat up in a chair in his room for about 5 hours (they said to build up his lung capacity) and he is eating, nothing solid really but mashed potatoes, veggies and meat if it's cut up well enough.
> 
> I know they call it practicing medicine for a reason. No doctor can tell anyone when they are gonna die.


 
naturalmanenyc,  this is such wonderful news about your uncle. You are such a blessing and a testimony of faith in God. Thank you for inviting us to be a part of this miracle which God has done. 

I still believe that is was your Grandmother's prayers as she sat and stayed in that room with your uncle and made it clear that her son was going to live and be healed by Jesus. 

For your uncle...


----------



## LiftedUp

That's beyond awesome PrettyMetty!!!!  Praise be to Jesus


----------



## hairenergizer

Prayer for depression, wanting to gain a  good husband who is attractive, a provider, and overall good to me and my kids. A husband who is level headed and makes me happy. Also needing prayer to make the right choices about choosing a career and finding a good job. Lord I am hurting so bad inside, sometimes it feels as if I have been cursed from doing something bad. I also want prayer for men to stop trying to use me but respect me for who I am. Lord I need answers quickly because I don't know. Lord, I surrender and submit to you because you know best. Let things change in my life for the better and let me be strong because I am so hurting inside right now.


----------



## Shimmie

hairenergizer said:


> Prayer for depression, wanting to gain a good husband who is attractive, a provider, and overall good to me and my kids. A husband who is level headed and makes me happy. Also needing prayer to make the right choices about choosing a career and finding a good job. Lord I am hurting so bad inside, sometimes it feels as if I have been cursed from doing something bad. I also want prayer for men to stop trying to use me but respect me for who I am. Lord I need answers quickly because I don't know. Lord, I surrender and submit to you because you know best. Let things change in my life for the better and let me be strong because I am so hurting inside right now.


 
Dearest @hairenergizer...

 

I pray above all things that your heart will be filled with the Joy of the Lord, who loves you so much. What He says to you is this:

Loved one, when you cry, I cry. When you hurt, I hurt, When you feel lost, I am there to hold you and to comfort you beyond your tears and most of all your fears. 

God says to you, 'Trust Me'... in scripture these very words, God whispers into your heart:

_*"I know your works. See, I have placed before you an open door that no man can shut. *_

*I know that you have little strength, yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name."* 

*... I am coming soon. Hold on to what you have, so that no one will take your crown...*


(Revelation 3:8 and 11 NIV)

Loved One, God has placed a crown upon you. You are marked as His. God is protecting you and providing for you and when the time is right, the right one God will bring into your life. 

In the meantime, soak in the Love of God which surrounds you. God loves you too much for you to have anything or anyone less. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Ladies,

Please keep me and my family in your prayers.  My 94yo gmom had a mild heart attack last night. 

I held it together last night. This morning a tear or two slipped out and when my bf called me I started balling.  

I won't be able to deal if anything happens to her.


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please keep me and my family in your prayers. My 94yo gmom had a mild heart attack last night.
> 
> I held it together last night. This morning a tear or two slipped out and when my bf called me I started balling.
> 
> I won't be able to deal if anything happens to her.


 
Dear Lovely ...  



Praying for you and your darling grandmom.   She is surely so blessed and so proud of having you as her granddaughter.   I can only imagine, the peace and comfort she feels knowing how much you love her and even more how much she loves you.

Praying for her peaceful recovery and strength to prevail in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Has anyone every been fighting so long and the fight so intense that you feel like you can't fight anymore?  I'm scarred bruised and broken.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Has anyone every been fighting so long and the fight so intense that you feel like you can't fight anymore? I'm scarred bruised and broken.


 
clrsweetie912...

_A bruised reed he will not break, and a smoldering wick he will not snuff out. In faithfulness he will bring forth justice; he will not falter or be discouraged till he establishes justice on earth. _


----------



## stephluv

hairenergizer said:


> Prayer for depression, wanting to gain a  good husband who is attractive, a provider, and overall good to me and my kids. A husband who is level headed and makes me happy. Also needing prayer to make the right choices about choosing a career and finding a good job. Lord I am hurting so bad inside, sometimes it feels as if I have been cursed from doing something bad. I also want prayer for men to stop trying to use me but respect me for who I am. Lord I need answers quickly because I don't know. Lord, I surrender and submit to you because you know best. Let things change in my life for the better and let me be strong because I am so hurting inside right now.



Wow it's as if I wrote this post myself...I thought about something today tho as I m in the process of healing hairenergizer as with a birth you must go through trimesters and labor pains before giving birth so consider these bumps and curves as your labor pains before God births something great in you and for you!! As I just wrote my friends almost the exact same post I was reminded to change my expectation of what and when God will bless me but expect that anyway God blesses me I will be satisfied


----------



## stephluv

My prayer request is protection and confirmation as I put myself on a fast... I want to be able to receive what I've been waiting for and to pray for the right things as I want financial increase but positive changes to happen in my career, social/love life and ministry. I am what I am but I am not who I was Thankful for grace and mercy. I want need and pray this fast is beyond my expectations


----------



## JaneBond007

...........................................


----------



## Shimmie

Dearest JB... "Praying for you and God's favor is upon you'  In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Reading your post reminded me of an encounter that King David had with the Lord.   He and his men had returned to their camp and discovered that their women and children and possessions were gone.  

David bowed before the Lord in prayer asking God what should he do?  "Lord shall I pursue?" 

God's response:  "Pursue" and you shall recover all".   

JB, I truly believe that God's message to you is _'Pursue my darling daughter - Pursue and you shall recover all."   _

All that you have placed on hold, all that you left behind, God has placed in safe keeping for you.  You will find no dust for the angels have brushed their wings upon them, keeping them pristine.    

God's plans for you were never lost nor aborted.  Therefore, 'Pursue your heart's dreams, for you shall obtain God's leading and His wisdom and you *shall *recover all. '

God bless you.  

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## mrselle

Please keep me in prayer.  The past few months have been difficult, but things are getting better.  I have a lot of health anxiety and it has taken a toll on me.  I spend most of my spare time googling symptoms and I know that I can't live my life this way.  It has really taken over my mind to the point that without a symptom to google I feel lost.  I have no reason to feel lost.  My life is full and yet anxiety takes over.  God led me to the scripture that says His grace is sufficient for me and I believe that it is.


----------



## LoveisYou

Please join my family and I in praying for my uncle who is very ill. The doctor basically told us to pray for a miracle and that's what we're doing. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Please join my family and I in praying for my uncle who is very ill. The doctor basically told us to pray for a miracle and that's what we're doing. Thank you!


 


mrselle said:


> Please keep me in prayer. The past few months have been difficult, but things are getting better. I have a lot of health anxiety and it has taken a toll on me. I spend most of my spare time googling symptoms and I know that I can't live my life this way. It has really taken over my mind to the point that without a symptom to google I feel lost. I have no reason to feel lost. My life is full and yet anxiety takes over. God led me to the scripture that says His grace is sufficient for me and I believe that it is.


 
Praying for each of you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

To the dear one who is hesitating to ask for prayer...

It's okay.  Your hesitation is well understood, and it does not mean that you no longer believe.  You are entitled to your privacy and respect from others.   But please know this; 

God has heard your prayers, He has seen your tears which are so precious to Him that He has placed them into golden vials.  God is making the provision for you to take care of your needs and the needs of those you love and care for.  You will not lose your home or transportation.  You will not be shamed.  Your privacy will not be compromised.   You will be aware that God is taking care of you and He is dispelling every fear.  

God is with you   You are His beloved child...still. And forever.  

Yes... YOU!

In Jesus  Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> To the dear one who is hesitating to ask for prayer...  It's okay.  Your hesitation is well understood, and it does not mean that you no longer believe.  You are entitled to your privacy and respect from others.   But please know this;  God has heard your prayers, He has seen your tears which are so precious to Him that He has placed them into golden vials.  God is making the provision for you to take care of your needs and the needs of those you love and care for.  You will not lose your home or transportation.  You will not be shamed.  Your privacy will not be compromised.   You will be aware that God is taking care of you and He is dispelling every fear.  God is with you   You are His beloved child...still. And forever.  Yes... YOU!  In Jesus  Name, Amen and Amen



This was for me.  I'm hurt, scared, devastated.  I don't know what to do except pray.  The pain is so much.  Laying everything at His feet.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> This was for me.  I'm hurt, scared, devastated.  I don't know what to do except pray.  The pain is so much.  Laying everything at His feet.



Joel chapter 2.... for you.

God is restoring all that was threatened to be lost ... in Jesus' Name Amen

:blowkiss:


----------



## nlamr2013

Hi ladies. I please request you all pray for my little cousin, Hayze.  She had collapsed and was unresponsive about 12 hours ago and now they have her sedated but still do not know what is wrong. We're praying God restores her body and have faith that His will will be done.
if you all could pray for her healing and our family's strength in this time of weakness and that in this weakness our faith is strengthened. 
Thank you so very much!


----------



## nlamr2013

Oh also i will be fasting from social medias so if you would like to offer words of encouragement (which I humbly ask for) my email is [email protected] thank you so much!


----------



## Shimmie

nlamr2013 said:


> Hi ladies. I please request you all pray for my little cousin, Hayze.  She had collapsed and was unresponsive about 12 hours ago and now they have her sedated but still do not know what is wrong. We're praying God restores her body and have faith that His will will be done.
> if you all could pray for her healing and our family's strength in this time of weakness and that in this weakness our faith is strengthened.
> Thank you so very much!



Dearest nlamr2013, Your prayers have been heard... God is 'there' to heal and to protect your darling loved one, your little cousin, in Jesus' Name, Amen. 

Please, please keep us posted.   The ladies in our forum love and support you.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

nlamr2013 said:


> Hi ladies. I please request you all pray for my little cousin, Hayze.  She had collapsed and was unresponsive about 12 hours ago and now they have her sedated but still do not know what is wrong. We're praying God restores her body and have faith that His will will be done.
> if you all could pray for her healing and our family's strength in this time of weakness and that in this weakness our faith is strengthened.
> Thank you so very much!



praying for Hayze and your whole family


----------



## mscurly

My mothers health is not well and she has taken on this spirit of defeat. The doctors haven't said it's fatal but she is acting as if it is. 

Plus my mother's walk with The Lord is shaky. 

Praying she doesn't give up and that she gives her life back to Christ.

Please touch and agree with me for her

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

mscurly said:


> My mothers health is not well and she has taken on this spirit of defeat. The doctors haven't said it's fatal but she is acting as if it is.
> 
> Plus my mother's walk with The Lord is shaky.
> 
> Praying she doesn't give up and that she gives her life back to Christ.
> 
> Please touch and agree with me for her
> 
> Thanks!



Dear mscurly

Praying for your Mom to be healed in her body and soul.   

The beauty is that she has you there to love her through this.


----------



## Shiks

Please say a prayer for me. I am having a really hard time and feel hopeless. I took what was supposed to be a career changing step in January and have not seen any progress at all.

My personal relationships are a mess and I just feel like I no longer believe. I no longer have any hope.


----------



## nlamr2013

Thank you ladies soo much. I am back from the fast and my cousin is doing AMAZINGLY! She is recovering from her brain surgery extremely well is alert, cognizant and joyous. Thank you all so much for the prayers. God is so amazing!!


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please say a prayer for me. I am having a really hard time and feel hopeless. I took what was supposed to be a career changing step in January and have not seen any progress at all.
> 
> My personal relationships are a mess and I just feel like I no longer believe. I no longer have any hope.



Shiks... Babygirl, please don't give up.   God has not through blessing you.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please say a prayer for me. I am having a really hard time and feel hopeless. I took what was supposed to be a career changing step in January and have not seen any progress at all.
> 
> My personal relationships are a mess and I just feel like I no longer believe. I no longer have any hope.



Shiks... Babygirl, please don't give up.   God has not through blessing you.


----------



## Taleah2009

Please pray for my fiance and I. We are dealing with some serious storms and I am at a crossroad.


----------



## Shimmie

nlamr2013 said:


> Thank you ladies soo much. I am back from the fast and my cousin is doing AMAZINGLY! She is recovering from her brain surgery extremely well is alert, cognizant and joyous. Thank you all so much for the prayers. God is so amazing!!



nlamr2013, thank you for sharing your family with us.  Your cousin is very blessed to have you in her life.  You have shown that you will go to any degree to look out for her and to seek God's best. 

God bless you and please give your cousin a great big hug of love from us.


----------



## Shiks

Shimmie said:


> Shiks... Babygirl, please don't give up.   God has not through blessing you.



Holding on is really hard.


----------



## Divine.

I should be happy. I really should. God just blessed me with an opportunity that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. However, the fact still remains that I'm not where I need to be financially. Even though two jobs will get me where I need be, I'm stressing out because it's just too much pressure. 

I have a lot of health issues I haven't addressed because I can't afford it. Currently, I share insurance with my parents. If I keep going to all these appointments, there won't be any money left in the account for my parents. I am having issues with my back, my feet, and my hair (it's falling out). I am experiencing certain pains so badly, I have been overdosing on prescription medication because nothing else works. I'm way too young to have all these problems at once. If I don't take care of them now, I don't even want to imagine what other problems could develop in the future.

Please keep me in your prayers as I carry these health burdens on my shoulder. I am scared and I feel helpless right now. I thought the storm was over but I'm right back in it. I really need insurance or some means for me to afford healthcare expenses.


----------



## Shimmie

Taleah2009 said:


> Please pray for my fiance and I. We are dealing with some serious storms and I am at a crossroad.



Taleah2009, 

Praying for peace between you and your fiance.   The Holy Spirit is guiding you both into His perfect peace.   Close your eyes to the 'dust' blowing in the storm (in other words, the issues that have been 'stirring' up the dust). 

Instead, trust God and what He is showing you.  He will give you His peace and guidance, for the dust has no choice than to settle for you to see clear.  

Trust God and fear not the 'dust'.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I should be happy. I really should. God just blessed me with an opportunity that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. However, the fact still remains that I'm not where I need to be financially. Even though two jobs will get me where I need be, I'm stressing out because it's just too much pressure.
> 
> I have a lot of health issues I haven't addressed because I can't afford it. Currently, I share insurance with my parents. If I keep going to all these appointments, there won't be any money left in the account for my parents. I am having issues with my back, my feet, and my hair (it's falling out). I am experiencing certain pains so badly, I have been overdosing on prescription medication because nothing else works. I'm way too young to have all these problems at once. If I don't take care of them now, I don't even want to imagine what other problems could develop in the future.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers as I carry these health burdens on my shoulder. I am scared and I feel helpless right now. I thought the storm was over but I'm right back in it. I really need insurance or some means for me to afford healthcare expenses.



Just as I was praying for how to respond to your post, I saw the answer as big as life in your 'siggy'.  

No matter what's going on in your life and in your mind and body... 

_* ... the Lord’s purpose will prevail. *_   .....Proverbs 19:21

When God prevails, it's always good...


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Holding on is really hard.



I know, Babygirl, I know.    

Just know that God is not going to 'drop' you.   He loves you too much.

The harder is seems for us to hold on, the tighter God holds onto us in His loving arms.  He will not 'drop you'.


----------



## Taleah2009

Shimmie said:


> Taleah2009,
> 
> Praying for peace between you and your fiance.   The Holy Spirit is guiding you both into His perfect peace.   Close your eyes to the 'dust' blowing in the storm (in other words, the issues that have been 'stirring' up the dust).
> 
> Instead, trust God and what He is showing you.  He will give you His peace and guidance, for the dust has no choice than to settle for you to see clear.
> 
> Trust God and fear not the 'dust'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Divine.

Shimmie said:


> Just as I was praying for how to respond to your post, I saw the answer as big as life in your 'siggy'.  No matter what's going on in your life and in your mind and body...   ... the Lord’s purpose will prevail.     .....Proverbs 19:21  When God prevails, it's always good...



I finally got a chance to read my devotional today and here is what it said:

"Among all My creatures, only humans can anticipate future events. This ability is a blessing, but it becomes a curse whenever it is misused. If you use your magnificent mind to worry about tomorrow, you cloak yourself in dark unbelief."

Sometimes the Holy Spirit amazes me. The right word at the right time! I have been freaking out lately because idk how I'm going to do this or that...I must continue to trust Him.


----------



## golden1

Prayer warriors, I need you. As you may remember, my mother was granted the last teaching year she needed to retire. There has been an extreme occurrence between she and her principal today where he said some things and she called me crying less than an hour ago. Please pray that no one takes away the blessing that was granted to her in the form of her last teaching year. I also am in need of the tension to dissipate quickly between she, any co-worker and her principal so that she is able to carry out the last teaching year in peace with understanding.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^I pray your mom strength and endurance and know that God is able to bring her trough any situation victoriously.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

A few weeks ago my co-worker left the company (seemly suddenly to her peers) after twenty years.

Long story short she confirmed that she left to care for her ailing father who lives in Florida, she said that the Lord layed it on her heart and she couldn't shake it so with the support of her husband, she left everything (including her husband and last child) behind to help care for her dad.

I have to give you all some back ground, this woman truly has the love of Christ she helped her DH take care of HIS mom, her MIL was sick to incapacitation couldn't even speak or bathe herself and my dear friend took care of her MIL as if she were her own Mother. Last year when her MIL died and I was grateful and I thanked God that she was finally out of her suffering and her children and DIL lives could return to some kind on normalcy. Then his Dad got sick and the whole process started again and still she was there and now her father is not well. 

The very first commandment with promise speaks of us honouring our parents. If any of you has had a sick parent then you know what this woman has gone and is going through and how it can take a toll on the care givers. She has a heart after God and wants to obedient to His voice, please keep her, her husband and family in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> Prayer warriors, I need you. As you may remember, my mother was granted the last teaching year she needed to retire. There has been an extreme occurrence between she and her principal today where he said some things and she called me crying less than an hour ago. Please pray that no one takes away the blessing that was granted to her in the form of her last teaching year. I also am in need of the tension to dissipate quickly between she, any co-worker and her principal so that she is able to carry out the last teaching year in peace with understanding.



Praying for your Mom and for her peace as her life transitions into retirement.  No one can take away what God has ordained for her.   No one.   

And unto God we bow our hearts and give all thanks unto Him for protecting and guarding all that belongs to your Mom, including her peace which no one can take away. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> A few weeks ago my co-worker left the company (seemly suddenly to her peers) after twenty years.
> 
> Long story short she confirmed that she left to care for her ailing father who lives in Florida, she said that the Lord layed it on her heart and she couldn't shake it so with the support of her husband, she left everything (including her husband and last child) behind to help care for her dad.
> 
> I have to give you all some back ground, this woman truly has the love of Christ she helped her DH take care of HIS mom, her MIL was sick to incapacitation couldn't even speak or bathe herself and my dear friend took care of her MIL as if she were her own Mother. Last year when her MIL died and I was grateful and I thanked God that she was finally out of her suffering and her children and DIL lives could return to some kind on normalcy. Then his Dad got sick and the whole process started again and still she was there and now her father is not well.
> 
> The very first commandment with promise speaks of us honouring our parents. If any of you has had a sick parent then you know what this woman has gone and is going through and how it can take a toll on the care givers. She has a heart after God and wants to obedient to His voice, please keep her, her husband and family in prayer.



This dear woman has sacrificed much.   God bless her and keep her for surely, her heart is large and open with such compassion.    I pray for her strength, that she does not 'burn out' and that she and her family shall always be united as 'One'.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had an allergic reaction to the carboplatin.  She will need to be put on a new treatment.  Her CA125 went up to 25, so it's headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had an allergic reaction to the carboplatin.  She will need to be put on a new treatment.  Her CA125 went up to 25, so it's headed in the wrong direction.



Dear Father, calm the allergic reactions in Desr Linda"s body.. Calm her blood flow and her spirit to be at peace to receive your total healing for her.   Redirect the counts to be normal , not above nor below what you have called them to be,   

In Jesus' Name we thank you, Amen.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

nlamr2013 said:


> Thank you ladies soo much. I am back from the fast and my cousin is doing AMAZINGLY! She is recovering from her brain surgery extremely well is alert, cognizant and joyous. Thank you all so much for the prayers. God is so amazing!!



Praise God!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shiks said:


> Holding on is really hard.



We lifted you up on the prayer line tonight. We love you! Just hold on


----------



## golden1

Update. It could get ugly as far as my mother and her boss. She is having to fight for her career. He is trying to dismiss her and cause her to lose her sick days which are well over 115 full days of pay, trying to make it so that she cannot retire and draw her pension because should would be short the one year. She has a year from another state that hopefully if all goes well that she can transfer. She has to file a grievance (complaint) against her boss on Wednesday as as was an EEOC complaint for discrimination but she still will be working there in the meantime. Her boss is retaliatory and vindictive so it will be VERY VERY uncomfortable, They are meeting with the field Union rep who is a stubborn black girl who I love. I love the fact that she will be represented by one of us. If need be, I hope we don't have to call in a lawyer. The meeting is Wednesday at noon. Please pray.


----------



## Shimmie

golden1 said:


> Update. It could get ugly as far as my mother and her boss. She is having to fight for her career. He is trying to dismiss her and cause her to lose her sick days which are well over 115 full days of pay, trying to make it so that she cannot retire and draw her pension because should would be short the one year. She has a year from another state that hopefully if all goes well that she can transfer. She has to file a grievance (complaint) against her boss on Wednesday as as was an EEOC complaint for discrimination but she still will be working there in the meantime. Her boss is retaliatory and vindictive so it will be VERY VERY uncomfortable, They are meeting with the field Union rep who is a stubborn black girl who I love. I love the fact that she will be represented by one of us. If need be, I hope we don't have to call in a lawyer. The meeting is Wednesday at noon. Please pray.



Dear golden1 ... Praying for your Mom.  God is with her and willl show Himself strong against those who are tormenting her.     God's promise to her is:  

Fear not ... for I am with you.   I will protect you and defend your right cause.  Therefore, fear not for I am with you and will never leave you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Renewed1

I decided to move back to Colorado to be close with my niece and overall I feel I can skyrocket my career better.  (Not alot of black professionals in the state).

But in order for me to move, I will need to acquire employment.  Please pray with me that I get another job in Colorado.  (sooner rather than later, my lease is almost up here in Chicago).

Thankyou.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> I decided to move back to Colorado to be close with my niece and overall I feel I can skyrocket my career better.  (Not alot of black professionals in the state).
> 
> But in order for me to move, I will need to acquire employment.  Please pray with me that I get another job in Colorado.  (sooner rather than later, my lease is almost up here in Chicago).
> 
> Thankyou.



Renewed1...   Praying for God to favor you far above your expectations.  

Giving God the thanks, the praise and the Glory . In Jesus' Name, Amen.    God is going to lead and bless you.  Amen


----------



## LiftedUp

Happy Sunday sisters 

Please extend your prayers to this child and her family http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=741685

Have a blessed Sabbath


----------



## Renewed1

Renewed1 said:


> I decided to move back to Colorado to be close with my niece and overall I feel I can skyrocket my career better.  (Not alot of black professionals in the state).
> 
> But in order for me to move, I will need to acquire employment.  Please pray with me that I get another job in Colorado.  (sooner rather than later, my lease is almost up here in Chicago).
> 
> Thankyou.




Well I had a great interview today.  The recruiter is accelerating  me to the 2nd stage of a three stage process.

Please continue to pray for me.  I have to drive to Colorado this week in the event I go to the final stage.


----------



## Renewed1

My sister is fighting for full custody of my niece.....she has mediation next week to try and settle visitation rights with the father.  As well as child support payments, etc.  

Naturally the father is being a bit difficult please pray that God gives her favor.


----------



## Nice Lady

Renewed1 said:


> My sister is fighting for full custody of my niece.....she has mediation next week to try and settle visitation rights with the father.  As well as child support payments, etc.
> 
> Naturally the father is being a bit difficult please pray that God gives her favor.




*I guess there's no coincidence. The easiet thing is to cry and ball, but keep the faith because God will see you through. Also, I will be praying because we are redeemed from the curse of the law and God doesn't want us to be experiencing career setbacks. You have been interviewing for a long time. It's oppression from the enemy. I'm interceeding & crying all night long. God cannot lie. His children have redemptive rights. *


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my friend Vielka in your prayers.  Despite having her breasts removed and being in remission for a bit, her test results this week came back positive for cancer.  She will be getting a new treatment, medicine made with her own DNA.  It's been successful for some people so hopefully it will work for her.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my friend Vielka in your prayers.  Despite having her breasts removed and being in remission for a bit, her test results this week came back positive for cancer.  She will be getting a new treatment, medicine made with her own DNA.  It's been successful for some people so hopefully it will work for her.



I am praying for successful treatment  and healing of your friend.   naturalmanenyc, you are very faithful to your friends.   God honors your love and prayers for them.

God bless you.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie said:


> I am praying for successful treatment  and healing of your friend.   naturalmanenyc, you are very faithful to your friends.   God honors your love and prayers for them.
> 
> God bless you.



Thank you.  I really cannot understand why cancer isn't cured.  We spend millions on research but so far the drugs we see most often are for erectile dysfunction.  I'm feeling like cancer research, especially breast cancer or ovarian cancer, are pretty close to the bottom of the research funding list.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you.  I really cannot understand why cancer isn't cured.  We spend millions on research but so far the drugs we see most often are for erectile dysfunction.  I'm feeling like cancer research, especially breast cancer or ovarian cancer, are pretty close to the bottom of the research funding list.



Men fail with research because they depend upon their works and not the wisdom of seeking God for answers and direction.   Hence the cycle of "trial and error'.

We bow unto God and receive His loving mercies and direction.   AND in the Name of Jesus, we stand with a power not of ourselves, and we stand against this and all manner of all diseases .. Amen


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi ladies, I will be going on a fast this week with the focus on obtaining new employment.  God has been extremely good to me for this past year and for that I am extremely grateful and thankful.  New employment will definitely put me on the path of a better life.

Please lift me up in prayer this week.

Thank you in advance


----------



## JaneBond007

There are cures or better treatments.  What is holding them up is profitability in the pharmaceutical industry.  To me, that is purely evil.  Women are at the bottom of the barrel as well.


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Hi ladies, I will be going on a fast this week with the focus on obtaining new employment. God has been extremely good to me for this past year and for that I am extremely grateful and thankful. New employment will definitely put me on the path of a better life.
> 
> Please lift me up in prayer this week.
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
LiftedUp....   Praying with and for you 'heart to heart'.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you so much Shimmie


----------



## girlonfire

Greetings to all,

I have come to ask for prayer regarding my job situation. I had 2 jobs, now I have one. I was released earlier this week. The one I lost was the more stressful of the two. Though I am relieved to not be working there anymore I am in need another job because of financial issues. 

I'm asking for prayer that several employers will contact me so that I am able to have my pick so that I'm not in the same position I was in with the last job. I can deal with stress but they were so unorganized. I'm praying and believing for a job that has normal daytime hours and close to home.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## girlonfire

LiftedUp said:


> Hi ladies, I will be going on a fast this week with the focus on obtaining new employment.  God has been extremely good to me for this past year and for that I am extremely grateful and thankful.  New employment will definitely put me on the path of a better life.
> 
> Please lift me up in prayer this week.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Wow a fast? How is that going? Are you just drinking water mainly? How do you sustain yourself?


----------



## LiftedUp

girlonfire said:


> Wow a fast? How is that going? Are you just drinking water mainly? How do you sustain yourself?



No meat and I'm meditating daily on specific Psalms girlonfire


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I request prayer for my friend who has been seeking employment for several months. I pray that he is blessed with a job very soon...a job that is permanent and that he can grow and prosper in.  Thank you all in advance for binding in prayer with us.




I really need some of you prayer warriors to touch and agree because my friend is still in need of a job.  After so many resumes, interviews, networking, we will really need God to intervene.  Thanks so much!


----------



## PrissiSippi

I have a prayer request for the ability to move forward. I did something four years ago that I'm not proud of (many people know if you know my old name SimpleKomplexity). Never thought one action could kill you so badly inside. Now I obsessive over materialistic things related to the event. I've been to a therapist they told me that it probably won't go away. It's starting to cause me so much pain and I'm ashamed about how these things make me feel so happy just to see touch and smell these objects. It's getting to the point I can't hide it from others and I'm even more embarrassed. When I'm married this obsession may very well go away but I would like to be healed before then. I need spiritual help.


----------



## Shimmie

PrissiSippi said:


> I have a prayer request for the ability to move forward. I did something four years ago that I'm not proud of (many people know if you know my old name SimpleKomplexity). Never thought one action could kill you so badly inside. Now I obsessive over materialistic things related to the event. I've been to a therapist they told me that it probably won't go away. It's starting to cause me so much pain and I'm ashamed about how these things make me feel so happy just to see touch and smell these objects. It's getting to the point I can't hide it from others and I'm even more embarrassed. When I'm married this obsession may very well go away but I would like to be healed before then. I need spiritual help.



PrissiSippi :Rose:

It took a lot of courage for you to share something so deep about yourself.   That very same courage will lead you to your healing and peaceful life .   I'm praying for you and wish you well and I mean this beyond words.


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi PrissiSippi , you spoke about speaking to a therapist, but have you thought about seeking spiritual guidance from a Christian counsellor/teacher?  If you feel embarrassed talking to someone at your church you can always seek someone in a different church.  Just a thought 

I'm not familiar with your issue, but I do wish you the best and you are in my prayers sis


----------



## Miss Kane

I am interviewing for a job that could totally change the course of my career. Please pray that God's will be done. Thanks in advance, Ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> I am interviewing for a job that could totally change the course of my career. Please pray that God's will be done. Thanks in advance, Ladies!



Praying for you,  sweetheart.


----------



## Renewed1

Renewed1 said:


> Well I had a great interview today.  The recruiter is accelerating  me to the 2nd stage of a three stage process.
> 
> Please continue to pray for me.  I have to drive to Colorado this week in the event I go to the final stage.



I went through all four stages and is now waiting for a decision.  I've driven to Colorado and back home without incident.  

I told father I would like ththe position.  But if it's not his will, I'm ok with that as well.


----------



## Shimmie

Renewed1 said:


> I went through all four stages and is now waiting for a decision. I've driven to Colorado and back home without incident.
> 
> *I told father* I would like ththe position. But if it's not his will, I'm ok with that as well.


 
Renewed1...

at the bolded:  I love it, "I told Father" 

Truly you are our Father's Darling Daughter, to who He denies not.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please add Linda, Vielka and my uncle Stanley to your prayer list.

Linda is battling ovarian cancer and her CA125 has nearly doubled.  They changed her medication so hopefully that will work.

Vielka is battling breast cancer and although she was told it's in remission, it's back and they need to start her on new medication that won't be ready for a few weeks since it requires her DNA to produce.

My uncle is back in the hospital battling lung cancer.  He has fluid on his lungs almost daily that needs to be drained.

Having good health is truly a blessing.  If you wake up not in pain and in your right mind, you are already a winner.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please add Linda, Vielka and my uncle Stanley to your prayer list.
> 
> Linda is battling ovarian cancer and her CA125 has nearly doubled. They changed her medication so hopefully that will work.
> 
> Vielka is battling breast cancer and although she was told it's in remission, it's back and they need to start her on new medication that won't be ready for a few weeks since it requires her DNA to produce.
> 
> My uncle is back in the hospital battling lung cancer. He has fluid on his lungs almost daily that needs to be drained.
> 
> Having good health is truly a blessing. If you wake up not in pain and in your right mind, you are already a winner.


 
@naturalmanenyc;

Right here supporting and praying for your dear loved ones, to be healed, whole and abounding in health and God's joy. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Sending love to each of them and to you with each prayer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much!  I definitely appreciate it.


Shimmie said:


> @naturalmanenyc;
> 
> Right here supporting and praying for your dear loved ones, to be healed, whole and abounding in health and God's joy. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Sending love to each of them and to you with each prayer.


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you for your prayers for my sister.  Mediation went well for custody of my niece.  She got everything she wanted.  Now is the discussion for child support.  But I'm trusting God in this as well.


----------



## Renewed1

As for myself. They are still making the decision regarding the position. I thought I was rejeacted. It turns out, after emailing the recruiter, the hiring manager has not decided.  So I'm still in the running and I'm just trusting God.


----------



## Maracujá

I am very close to finishing college and obtaining my M.A. degree, it has taken me a total of almost 11 years. I still have to make a payment for my tuition money of last year since I thought I was going to receive a grant and only paid the minimal amount. Turns out I didn't receive it and now owe my faculty money, the new rule is such that I cannot re-enroll before making that payment. 

I had borrowed money from my sister, but after she deposited it on my account my bank made an automatic payment to my insurance company: all the money was gone. Today was the last day I could re-enroll online. Because everyone is on vacation, no one was able to help me when I called them first thing in the morning. They may give me time till November 15th, but it's not certain as they've already given me an enormous amount of chances. Please pray for me ladies, only my thesis and one course are still due.


----------



## Shimmie

Dearest Ones for Whom We Pray:  

Just in case there is a 'delay', please know that someone is always praying for you.   

Many of us are viewing from our phones and although we can 'view' the posts and prayer requests, sometimes we are unable to log-in to respond. However, we are still 'here' viewing and praying with and for you.

Be encouraged.  You are not alone.  Please be assured that many, many, many hearts are praying with and for you with love.  

 

God bless you and again, be encouraged.  God will never leave you  nor forsake you.   Not ever.  He embraces all there is about  you.   

Love
Shimmie


----------



## Divine.

Thank you ladies for your prayers! 

*Update:* My mother offered to pay for one healthcare bill that had been looming over my head during the time I wrote this post. Also, I only went one pill over the recommended dosage for my prescription this time (usually it's 3 or 4). And on top of that, my bank account is loaded and ready to pay my bills on on the 5th and the 10th! I am so thankful to have this amount of peace over my finances 

I feel like I'm always in this thread, but the Lord says to pray without ceasing. Continue to keep me in your prayers regarding my job situation. I still have two jobs, but I'm ready to let go of one and move into the other permanently and full-time (it's currently neither of those). I make more at the second job than I do the first, and there are more benefits. 

During this time, I just want to have peace and total assurance God is working everything out for my good. Even if it takes longer than anticipated 



Divine. said:


> I should be happy. I really should. God just blessed me with an opportunity that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. However, the fact still remains that I'm not where I need to be financially. Even though two jobs will get me where I need be, I'm stressing out because it's just too much pressure.
> 
> I have a lot of health issues I haven't addressed because I can't afford it. Currently, I share insurance with my parents. If I keep going to all these appointments, there won't be any money left in the account for my parents. I am having issues with my back, my feet, and my hair (it's falling out). I am experiencing certain pains so badly, I have been overdosing on prescription medication because nothing else works. I'm way too young to have all these problems at once. If I don't take care of them now, I don't even want to imagine what other problems could develop in the future.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers as I carry these health burdens on my shoulder. I am scared and I feel helpless right now. I thought the storm was over but I'm right back in it. I really need insurance or some means for me to afford healthcare expenses.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Divine. said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers!
> 
> *Update:* My mother offered to pay for one healthcare bill that had been looming over my head during the time I wrote this post. Also, I only went one pill over the recommended dosage for my prescription this time (usually it's 3 or 4). And on top of that, my bank account is loaded and ready to pay my bills on on the 5th and the 10th! I am so thankful to have this amount of peace over my finances
> 
> I feel like I'm always in this thread, but the Lord says to pray without ceasing. Continue to keep me in your prayers regarding my job situation. I still have two jobs, but I'm ready to let go of one and move into the other permanently and full-time (it's currently neither of those). I make more at the second job than I do the first, and there are more benefits.
> 
> During this time, I just want to have peace and total assurance God is working everything out for my good. Even if it takes longer than anticipated


Take things one thing at a time.  Trying to tackle everything at once can be overwhelming.  Take today to look at the little blessings and you will see how much they add up.  The sun, the trees and their beautiful colors, even the fact that you can get two jobs (some people are still looking for one)
There is a lot more to be thankful for than what you are "missing"
Love you sis.


----------



## crlsweetie912

.....................


----------



## Divine.

crlsweetie912 said:


> Take things one thing at a time.  Trying to tackle everything at once can be overwhelming.  Take today to look at the little blessings and you will see how much they add up.  The sun, the trees and their beautiful colors, even the fact that you can get two jobs (some people are still looking for one) There is a lot more to be thankful for than what you are "missing" Love you sis.



You're right. I don't want it to sound like I'm ungrateful because that is not so. I'm just stressing out trying to juggle everything. I have way too much on my plate and I would love for this load to be lifted.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Divine. said:


> You're right. I don't want it to sound like I'm ungrateful because that is not so. I'm just stressing out trying to juggle everything. I have way too much on my plate and I would love for this load to be lifted.



I totally understand.  I'm in the same boat!  But it's all about perspective sometimes!


----------



## Shimmie

"Jesus Never Fails...  He Loves You Through it All"​


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Hey ladies!

Can you guys keep me in your prayers. I had surgery on Tuesday and I'm in a ton of pain. .


----------



## DreamLife

Hello all, 

Could you all pray for me? I am overwhelmed by 
Trying to get my health together
Stress from work...projects/deadlines
Finances 
Recent death in family
Fatigue and loneliness 
Spending daily time with God
Anxiety

I want to just get away and take more time off work but I've already taken some time off and I'm seriously behind.


----------



## DreamLife

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hey ladies!  Can you guys keep me in your prayers. I had surgery on Tuesday and I'm in a ton of pain. .



I will pray that God removes your pain. Praying for a speedy recovery LovelyLouboutin


----------



## strenght81

Hello ladies I am requesting prayer for my mother, 

Last week she was told she has a lesion in the frontal lobe of her brain. I spent one day in tears about this matter and now looking for a solution. She has an appointment with a neurosurgeon in a couple of weeks. Despite what the doctors may say I prefer my mother use alternative medicine to shink her (what I hope to be a benign tumor). I am confident that juicing and creating an alkaline state in the body will heal her. 

I ask that everyone pray the natural juicing and healthy eating is effective and within 3-6 months the MRI will show the tumor is completely gone. In my gut I feel this is already happening. I appreciate all the prayers I can get. In Jesus name, Amen!!


----------



## Shimmie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Can you guys keep me in your prayers. I had surgery on Tuesday and I'm in a ton of pain. .


 
Dear LovelyLouboutin:  

In the Name of Jesus, we bring Lovely' to you with our hearts bowed asking and thanking you for your healing power to move throughout her entire body, healing every single area that needs healing and securing her health in healing completely.   

Please give her body plenty of rest, allowing all of her cells to renew and that she is secure in her finances to take whatever time she needs away from work, to allow your healing presence to be complete. 

For this and all we thank you Father God for healing her.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could you all pray for me? I am overwhelmed by
> Trying to get my health together
> Stress from work...projects/deadlines
> Finances
> Recent death in family
> Fatigue and loneliness
> Spending daily time with God
> Anxiety
> 
> I want to just get away and take more time off work but I've already taken some time off and I'm seriously behind.


 
Dear DreamLife... 

Such a heart of love that abides in you.  And in this love, God abides fully and securing you in strength and soundness of mind, spirit, soul and body. 

God is embracing you, dear one.  Amidst all of the clattering distractions around you, God is embracing and protecting and providing for you in abundance, the peace and the provision and the healing that you need and more.  Yes,   there's more.   Far more than you have asked Him for and for you, it shall be poured upon you with the warmth and security that only God can give. 

Jesus said... 'See to it, that you're not troubled.'  No matter what things go on about you, nor the weary thoughts inside, 'see to it, that you're not troubled, simply look up, for your 'Salvation' (Jesus) is always with you.  

Jesus said, 'All power both in Heaven and in Earth has been given unto Him, and unto you, He has endowed this very same, giving you full authority over every creeping thing (anxiety) and evil upon this earth.   

And Further Jesus said unto us... _"And nothing shall by any means hurt you"..._

_Precious DreamLife... "nothing shall by any means hurt you...'_  Not even an anxiety thought.   Jesus said this...not Shimmie... Jesus said it. All throughout the Bible...from Genesis to Revelation.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen....


----------



## Shimmie

strenght81 said:


> Hello ladies I am requesting prayer for my mother,
> 
> Last week she was told she has a lesion in the frontal lobe of her brain. I spent one day in tears about this matter and now looking for a solution. She has an appointment with a neurosurgeon in a couple of weeks. Despite what the doctors may say I prefer my mother use alternative medicine to shink her (what I hope to be a benign tumor). I am confident that juicing and creating an alkaline state in the body will heal her.
> 
> I ask that everyone pray the natural juicing and healthy eating is effective and within 3-6 months the MRI will show the tumor is completely gone. In my gut I feel this is already happening. I appreciate all the prayers I can get. In Jesus name, Amen!!


 
strenght81  and Precious Mom:  Lovingly we pray 

Dear Father, thank you for your loving healing to take over the body of this precious and dear mother of Strength 81.  

We thank you for the right measure of treatment to take place, be it in diet, medication, and most surely prayer.   

We ask for YOU to take over and lead and guide all involved in her mother's care to take heed to your wisdom and directions for her care and that not one stone shall be unturned nor any Word or Guidance of Wisdom coming from you shall go unheeded.  

Dear Father, You will not be ignored, nor will your 'voice' be deafened nor silenced nor muffled.   You shall be heard and followed with defined clarity, and obedience.   

In the Name of Jesus! Override anyone who does not take heed to you for this dear mother's care.   Heal her, protect her, seal her in your arms of love, healing every cell, every tissue, every sinew, every artery, every vein, every corpuscle, every cerebral function and cell, every nerve, every vertebrae, every channel of life within her... Father we ask and thank you for your total healing.  

With bowed hearts we thank you, taking nothing of you for granted.  Allowing nothing to be rescinded nor repealed, for your gifts of love and healing are without repentance, without regrets, without condition, simply full of mercy and love everlasting.   And this is for her mother all in all. 

In Jesus' Name, we thank you again and again.  Amen and Amen.   



strenght81,  please keep us posted and please give your Precious Mom a HUGE HUG from us.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

Dearest Ones for Whom We Pray...  

Please remember this message... 






There is always someone here praying for you.  Always.


----------



## DreamLife

Shimmie thank you so much for taking the time to pray! I'm praying I have a better week this week.


----------



## JaneBond007

Sigh.............erplexed


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Sigh.............


 
JB, are you okay?


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie said:


> JB, are you okay?




Just got out of purgatory...onto the next one.  Oh lawd.  Pray for faith. Thanks in advance.  :Rose::Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Just got out of purgatory...onto the next one.  Oh lawd.  Pray for faith. Thanks in advance.  :Rose::Rose:



Just making sure that you are okay. ...


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Shimmie thank you so much for taking the time to pray! I'm praying I have a better week this week.



Praying for you,  Angel


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayers for my son.  He's been incessantly bullied and find out today the boys have hit him too.....he said something inappropriate in anger and here we are at the hospital so he can be evaluated and allowed back at school.
I'm at my breaking point....just need God to come through for us.  Thank you all.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for prayers for my son. He's been incessantly bullied and find out today the boys have hit him too.....he said something inappropriate in anger and here we are at the hospital so he can be evaluated and allowed back at school.
> I'm at my breaking point....just need God to come through for us. Thank you all.


 
crlsweetie912

Praying for you and your son... Praying with a trusting heart and knowing that God has already made all the crooked places straight, all of the high places low and is crushing into dust the gates of iron.... the iron bullies...

In Jesus' Name Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

*Please note the change in the Prayer Line Number:* 


*Prayer Line is open each Thursday Evening *

*Time:  9:00 to 9:30 p.m. *

*(Eastern Time)*


*Call in Number: **(712) 432-8399*

*New Access Code: 744158*​

*Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon _
_your __phone's carrier service. _​


----------



## WorkInProgress88

These past few weeks have been such an emotional roller coaster for me...one moment I'm up, the next moment I'm down. I'm asking that you ladies pray for me. My heart is heavy and I can't seem to shake this feeling of loneliness and anxiety.


----------



## Shimmie

BluEgo said:


> These past few weeks have been such an emotional roller coaster for me...one moment I'm up, the next moment I'm down. I'm asking that you ladies pray for me. My heart is heavy and I can't seem to shake this feeling of loneliness and anxiety.


 
BluEgo...

  We're praying for you.    

Please be encouraged... okay?  God has a special embrace for you to take your fears away.  Your greatest concerns _*about* your concerns_...are in God's hands.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I ask that you ladies pray for me as well as my family. A family problem that has been a secret since I was  child has been made public and it's affecting my sibling and myself.  I find that I am isolating myself to keep me from talking about it.  My ultamate fear that she (the family member most effected)  will go back to an unhealthy situation because she has no other choice.

I myself have had a lot going on in my life. I find myself to be constantly stressed out and sometimes depressed. 

I removed myself from an abusive (emotionally/ psychological) relationship earlier this year, but I'm still dealing with soul ties...not only from my previous relationship, but others that I put myself into. I realize that I have no one to blame but myself because I chose to be with these men in my past. I've tried to pray them away, but I'm still haunted with thoughts an dreams that I awaken from with distress. 

I feel like I'm always "going through something" and although I put on a brave front and seem strong through it all, frankly...I'm tired.


----------



## Shimmie

curlcomplexity said:


> I ask that you ladies pray for me as well as my family. A family problem that has been a secret since I was child has been made public and it's affecting my sibling and myself. I find that I am isolating myself to keep me from talking about it. My ultamate fear that she (the family member most effected) will go back to an unhealthy situation because she has no other choice.
> 
> I myself have had a lot going on in my life. I find myself to be constantly stressed out and sometimes depressed.
> 
> I removed myself from an abusive (emotionally/ psychological) relationship earlier this year, but I'm still dealing with soul ties...not only from my previous relationship, but others that I put myself into. I realize that I have no one to blame but myself because I chose to be with these men in my past. I've tried to pray them away, but I'm still haunted with thoughts an dreams that I awaken from with distress.
> 
> I feel like I'm always "going through something" and although I put on a brave front and seem strong through it all,
> 
> *frankly...I'm tired*.


 
curlcomplexity...

... And now it's time for you to Rest, for you've given your all you've given your best, God says, "Now Rest..." into His arms, of loving assurance to heal you completely. 

Hebrews 4:1a

_Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands..._

_Dear Curlcomplexity,_ God's promises _to and for_ you...still stands; 

Now, Rest


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my new little cousin Joel in your prayers.  Doctors had to take him at 24 weeks since his mom was in distress.  He was born at 460 grams, about 1 lb.  He is doing well so far, albeit tiny.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my new little cousin Joel in your prayers. Doctors had to take him at 24 weeks since his mom was in distress. He was born at 460 grams, about 1 lb. He is doing well so far, albeit tiny.


 
@naturalmanenyc,

Praying for your precious new cousin, Baby Joel... 

I looked up the name, 'Joel' which means, "Jehovah is God' . God is in control over the health and well-being of Baby Joel. 

This will be the Baby's 'First Christmas' of many more to come...

Unto God be all the Glory... Amen and Amen


----------



## Maracujá

My mother's health has been deteriorating for a decade now...I am unable to focus at work or sleep because of it. Me and my sisters are constantly fighting over how we should proceed, we can't seem to agree. Pray for our family please.


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> My mother's health has been deteriorating for a decade now...I am unable to focus at work or sleep because of it. Me and my sisters are constantly fighting over how we should proceed, we can't seem to agree. Pray for our family please.



Maracuja. ..

The sisters on the Prayer Line are praying for you and your family right now.  

God bless you and your Mom,  in Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> My mother's health has been deteriorating for a decade now...I am unable to focus at work or sleep because of it. Me and my sisters are constantly fighting over how we should proceed, we can't seem to agree. Pray for our family please.



Maracuja. ..

The sisters on the Prayer Line are praying for you and your family right now.  

God bless you and your Mom,  in Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## Maracujá

Thank you Shimmie, thank you sisters!


----------



## futureapl

Please pray that I do not give in to temptation!


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Please pray that I do not give in to temptation!


 
Dearest futureapl...

_"You can do all things through Christ who strengthens you."_

_Remind yourself further..._

Can you handle the consequences of yielding to temptation? 

Do you truly want to experience the process of repentance of something that you should have avoided? 

Is the temptation truly worth your peace of mind?  Is it worth your soul? Is it worth the guilt and the worry of receiving forgiveness? 

Is it worth the value of 'you'... Precious You...  

Dearest One for whom I pray... YES... You can do all things through Christ who indeed strengthens you... all the way through.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## futureapl

Shimmie thank you so much!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my new little cousin Joel in your prayers.  Doctors had to take him at 24 weeks since his mom was in distress.  He was born at 460 grams, about 1 lb.  He is doing well so far, albeit tiny.



Joel is an angel now. The blood transfusion wasn't successful and he passed away this morning.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Joel is an angel now. The blood transfusion wasn't successful and he passed away this morning.


 
Dearest naturalmanenyc...  

This was not easy for you to share and my heart extends much compassion and loving prayers to you and your family.    I am indeed praying for you and all to get through this in the loving peace of God.  

We're always here... and always praying  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## LiftedUp

Hi ladies, everything has been going well so far but I need a little PUSH (pray until something happens).  Could you please pray that the Holy Spirit continues to be a powerful force in my life and be the powerful driving force in some movements that I would like to make.

Thank you


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

I'm trying to transition from my current career in the television production business to teaching.

I just had my final interview with Teach for America today and I should know if I've been accepted or not on December 15th.

I'm praying that God will open this down for me and allow me to pursue what I believe is my true calling.

I'm also hoping that they place me in Atlanta as I'm already settled here and I really don't want to have to move.


----------



## Shimmie

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm trying to transition from my current career in the television production business to teaching.
> 
> I just had my final interview with Teach for America today and I should know if I've been accepted or not on December 15th.
> 
> I'm praying that God will open this down for me and allow me to pursue what I believe is my true calling.
> 
> I'm also hoping that they place me in Atlanta as I'm already settled here and I really don't want to have to move.



Dear NaturallyBri87....

Thanking God that you have a heart for teaching and for reaching the hearts and minds of many to the Glory of God.    

Live in His peace and you are sure to follow the destiny that He has placed within your heart.

God bless you and please keep us updated.  Okay?   There are many here who are praying with and for you.

in Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp said:


> Hi ladies, everything has been going well so far but I need a little PUSH (pray until something happens).  Could you please pray that the Holy Spirit continues to be a powerful force in my life and be the powerful driving force in some movements that I would like to make.
> 
> Thank you



Dear LiftedUp...

Thank you for the honor of asking and and trusting us to pray with you.    And you know what?

Here we are...     for you.


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you Shimmie


----------



## futureapl

Please pray for my sister. She is having surgery Tuesday. I found out today well yesterday. I haven't been able to sleep since finding out hence why I'm posting this at 1:58 am. She is a single mother of two. I'm worrying about what will happen if something goes wrong during surgery.


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Please pray for my sister. She is having surgery Tuesday. I found out today well yesterday. I haven't been able to sleep since finding out hence why I'm posting this at 1:58 am. She is a single mother of two. I'm worrying about what will happen if something goes wrong during surgery.



Praying for your Sister and you and her children.  God has already started to heal and protect her and the precious children. ..

in Jesus' Name Amen


----------



## JaneBond007

A friend died.  Cancer returned and didn't know if 6 weeks, months, years were going to be the prognosis.  Within 1 week.  I'm devastated.  Didn't get the chance to say, "goodbye."


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> A friend died. Cancer returned and didn't know if 6 weeks, months, years were going to be the prognosis. Within 1 week. I'm devastated. Didn't get the chance to say, "goodbye."


 
Dearest JB... 

 

I am very sorry to  hear of your dear friend's passing.   I am praying for you and your friend's family members and other loved ones. 

God bless you Sweetheart 

Love
Shimmie


----------



## fatimablush

can you please pray for me.

this has been a hard year for me as far as my health is concerned.

apparently...i have a couple more issues and i am scared and i lost two
good friends.

i spent the majority of my life taking care of myself and now this. physically and emotionally draining. i feel as though i don't have any where else to turn to.

when it rains..it really does pour:/


----------



## Shiks

Please pray for me. I need a miracle and feel prayer will unlock it. I will be back with a testimony so please intercede for me.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Please pray for me. I need a miracle and feel prayer will unlock it. I will be back with a testimony so please intercede for me.



Praying for your Miracle,  Angel


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> can you please pray for me.
> 
> this has been a hard year for me as far as my health is concerned.
> 
> apparently...i have a couple more issues and i am scared and i lost two
> good friends.
> 
> i spent the majority of my life taking care of myself and now this. physically and emotionally draining. i feel as though i don't have any where else to turn to.
> 
> when it rains..it really does pour:/



Dearest fatimablush...

You are healed of God. ..there is nothing to fear. 

In Jesus " Name , Amen


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayers for a few people I know who are really suffering through tremendous trials.
Mia whose mother is very ill with cancer and they aren't giving her much time
Sandy who has beaten cancer praying that she will be completely healed
Heather who has suddenly began having serious seizures and has been taken out of the workplace and lost her drivers license.

Praying for healing and wellness and I always read this thread and keep you all in my prayers.  God bless.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Asking for prayers for a few people I know who are really suffering through tremendous trials.
> Mia whose mother is very ill with cancer and they aren't giving her much time
> Sandy who has beaten cancer praying that she will be completely healed
> Heather who has suddenly began having serious seizures and has been taken out of the workplace and lost her drivers license.
> 
> Praying for healing and wellness and I always read this thread and keep you all in my prayers.  God bless.



Praying for your loved ones Sweetie and thank you for praying with  and for everyone here. 

God bless you beyond words. ...


----------



## JaneBond007

Always in need, guess that is the nature of life.  I'm being tapered off...pray that there is no further complication and that I find the right combination to correct it. Oh, and no fear of it ever happening again.  Thanks, loves.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Always in need, guess that is the nature of life.  I'm being tapered off...pray that there is no further complication and that I find the right combination to correct it. Oh, and no fear of it ever happening again.  Thanks, loves.



Dearest JB.. The loving presence of God's Grace surrounds you and your darling children. 

Watch God's favor light up as a beam across the Heavens ... shining upon you the floods of blessings and answers to your prsyers.

In Jesus' Name
Amen


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

I posted a couple of weeks ago about how I applied to Teach for America and was asking for prayer request. I'm happy to say that I was accepted into the program! I will be teaching in Atlanta, which was my first choice. Thanking God for this opportunity and I can't wait to make a difference in the lives of my students. Thank you to those who prayed for me


----------



## Shimmie

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I posted a couple of weeks ago about how I applied to Teach for America and was asking for prayer request. I'm happy to say that I was accepted into the program! I will be teaching in Atlanta, which was my first choice. Thanking God for this opportunity and I can't wait to make a difference in the lives of my students. Thank you to those who prayed for me



Yay|yyy  Congratulations NaturallyBri87. .... God is dedicated to providing you with His best.

God bless you and thank you for sharing your good news .


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

My grandfather passed away this morning. I'm having a hard time processing it because I told my mom last night that I wanted to call him this morning. The phone call never happened and I feel horrible. Never got to say "goodbye" or nothing. 

I know he's in a better place now but I'm still in shock.


----------



## Nice Lady

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> My grandfather passed away this morning. I'm having a hard time processing it because I told my mom last night that I wanted to call him this morning. The phone call never happened and I feel horrible. Never got to say "goodbye" or nothing.
> 
> I know he's in a better place now but I'm still in shock.




It's unfortunate that he died right around the holidays. I pray that God's peace keep you and He comforts you to know that you are never alone.  Don't let guilt consume you--this happens so much when they die suddenly.


----------



## Shimmie

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> My grandfather passed away this morning. I'm having a hard time processing it because I told my mom last night that I wanted to call him this morning. The phone call never happened and I feel horrible. Never got to say "goodbye" or nothing.
> 
> I know he's in a better place now but I'm still in shock.


 
Livingmylifetothefullest...  

Dear One, I'm sorry to hear of your grandfather's passing and also for the pain that you are feeling.   

Sweetheart, you may have missed that phone call, however you didn't miss the lifetime of love and the joy that you always brought to his heart from the very day that you were born.   You gave him much joy from the moment he first held you in his arms; the moments he placed you upon his shoulders; the years of happy birthdays and joyful holidays, watching you grow into the precious jewel that you are.    

You are here to carry out his joy of his dreams come true of having you, in his life here on earth.   

Cry you will, however within those tears know that each day he lived, he lived with the joy of having you as his grandbaby for always. 

In Jesus' Name, you shall find peace in his passing.  Amen.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Nice Lady and Shimmie

Thanks so much! I'm still just numb but trying to kinda do what I normally do everyday to ease the transition. He lived a very full life and got to see a lot. He's at peace now though.


----------



## BreAhhnNa

Please pray for me, my family, and my husband's family. My husband was shot yesterday and is currently on life support. He has been pronounced brain dead and will be taken off life support tomorrow. 

Although we were in the process of going through a divorce, we agreed to be friends and I'm still in shock. I just seen him Monday. He keep telling me that it may have been the last time I seen him but I didn't think too much of it. 

The only thing that puts me at ease is the fact that  he was saved and he was ready to be with the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

BreAhhnNa said:


> Please pray for me, my family, and my husband's family. My husband was shot yesterday and is currently on life support. He has been pronounced brain dead and will be taken off life support tomorrow.
> 
> Although we were in the process of going through a divorce, we agreed to be friends and I'm still in shock. I just seen him Monday. He keep telling me that it may have been the last time I seen him but I didn't think too much of it.
> 
> The only thing that puts me at ease is the fact that he was saved and he was ready to be with the Lord.


 
Dear Father in Heaven...

I ask you in the Name of Jesus with my heart bowed in honour of you and your Dear Son Jesus, to be with this dear family.   Father I'm not afraid to believe in miracles and I do not hesitate to ask of one for this dear man's life.   I pray for your divine intervention and thank you wholeheartedly for being who you are and will always be...The Lord God of All and our Healer.

Bless the hearts of this family, the heart of Brianna's husband and the healing of his body, soul, mind, brain and spirit..in Jesus' Name.   

Unto you is still all glory, all honour, all praise and thanksgiving.   In Jesus' Name, is where it all begins and lives forever. 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## DreamLife

Hey guys I feel like I'm always in here. But please keep me in your prayers. I had a family death in October and my family has not been right ever since. Then I've been sick on and off since mid November and have gotten seriously behind at work because I've been taking pain medications and going to sleep as soon as I get home instead of getting more work done. Every time I think I'm "healed" the pain comes back. It was so bad I stayed in my house by myself after I got off work for thanksgiving bc I didn't want anyone to see me in pain. Before Christmas I was feeling ok so I went to visit family. They were depressed about the death in the family and I started to feel sick again. I just want to be well going into the new year. I've never been this sick for this long and I'm deeply depressed bc of it now.

I've been hiding my pain at work and just getting my stuff done and going home as soon as possible. I took some days off but I can't take anymore days off until March.


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Hey guys I feel like I'm always in here. But please keep me in your prayers. I had a family death in October and my family has not been right ever since. Then I've been sick on and off since mid November and have gotten seriously behind at work because I've been taking pain medications and going to sleep as soon as I get home instead of getting more work done. Every time I think I'm "healed" the pain comes back. It was so bad I stayed in my house by myself after I got off work for thanksgiving bc I didn't want anyone to see me in pain. Before Christmas I was feeling ok so I went to visit family. They were depressed about the death in the family and I started to feel sick again. I just want to be well going into the new year. I've never been this sick for this long and I'm deeply depressed bc of it now.
> 
> I've been hiding my pain at work and just getting my stuff done and going home as soon as possible. I took some days off but I can't take anymore days off until March.



DreamLife... Praying for you and your family;  that  the Peace of God takes over your entire being and completely healing you in Jesus' Name Amen.


----------



## Whit

I'll be posting this every day along with praying for each of you all. This ones a long one ;-)



1) To make God famous at work and in my personal life. 
2) A VERY healthy sex life between me and my husband. Also, a very happy marriage to my best friend.
3) Financial increase and promotion and the ability to bless others more.
4)Unbelievable and overwhelming favor at work. Please pray that I my influence and territory increases so that I can show my organization that true leadership is a heart matter.
5) That I hire W.A. as a manager under me and that God blesses me with a "Dream Team" of direct and indirect reports at work with high engagement and high engagement scores.
6) That I am inspired to successfully complete my EMBA studies and do great work.
7) I believe I will be called to interview for promotion to a department that greatly respects me and my gifts.
8) I want me and my husband to absolutely be madly I love with one another for the rest of our lives and not even think of divorce or unfaithfulness.
9) Natural management of my ADHD and mood swings.
10) For Paul, my husband, to get the job at Microsoft and have the travel requirements be conducive to our family
11) That I am articulate and eloquent when I speak and that I learn to use my innate God given abilities to solve problems.
12) That my new boss, Brian, trusts me with high profile projects, is dedicated to my development and promotion, and we have a mutual respect and fondness for one another.
            A) That I have the patience to learn new processes and think analytically so that I can earn this favor


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> I'll be posting this every day along with praying for each of you all. This ones a long one ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 1) To make God famous at work and in my personal life.
> 2) A VERY healthy sex life between me and my husband. Also, a very happy marriage to my best friend.
> 3) Financial increase and promotion and the ability to bless others more.
> 4)Unbelievable and overwhelming favor at work. Please pray that I my influence and territory increases so that I can show my organization that true leadership is a heart matter.
> 5) That I hire W.A. as a manager under me and that God blesses me with a "Dream Team" of direct and indirect reports at work with high engagement and high engagement scores.
> 6) That I am inspired to successfully complete my EMBA studies and do great work.
> 7) I believe I will be called to interview for promotion to a department that greatly respects me and my gifts.
> 8) I want me and my husband to absolutely be madly I love with one another for the rest of our lives and not even think of divorce or unfaithfulness.
> 9) Natural management of my ADHD and mood swings.
> 10) For Paul, my husband, to get the job at Microsoft and have the travel requirements be conducive to our family
> 11) That I am articulate and eloquent when I speak and that I learn to use my innate God given abilities to solve problems.
> 12) That my new boss, Brian, trusts me with high profile projects, is dedicated to my development and promotion, and we have a mutual respect and fondness for one another.
> A) That I have the patience to learn new processes and think analytically so that I can earn this favor



Dearest Whit 

Thank you for your prayers and your loving post.


----------



## LiftedUp

Your list is amazing Whit!  Praying that God grants the desires of your heart.


----------



## Nic_Cali

Hello Ladies, 

Will you all please pray for my son (11) to garner the spirit of obedience, that he will be motivated to excel in all areas of his life now and in the future, and for continued protection as a young African American male? 

Additionally, for my future marriage. God has called me to this ministry. The Holy Spirit has guided me through this process by: telling me through scripture, prophesy, and nudging me to prepare in many ways the past three years.

 Two years ago He also called me to pray for a specific man that he later revealed to me was His' best for me (future husband). This same man is starting to tell people in our circle that he would like to marry me. We have never dated, nor have we talked about marriage even generally. He hasn't even pursued  me yet! 

Can you pray for us? I'm noticing anxiety, fear, and pride creeping in this situation. It must go!!! 

Lastly, I am a teacher, and am a little discouraged about how things are playing out in my career. 

TIA


----------



## Shimmie

Nic_Cali said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Will you all please pray for my son (11) to garner the spirit of obedience, that he will be motivated to excel in all areas of his life now and in the future, and for continued protection as a young African American male?
> 
> Additionally, for my future marriage. God has called me to this ministry. The Holy Spirit has guided me through this process by: telling me through scripture, propheYsy, and nudging me to prepare in many ways the past three years.
> 
> Two years ago He also called me to pray for a specific man that he later revealed to me was His' best for me (future husband). This same man is starting to tell people in our circle that he would like to marry me. We have never dated, nor have we talked about marriage even generally. He hasn't even pursued  me yet!
> 
> Can you pray for us? I'm noticing anxiety, fear, and pride creeping in this situation. It must go!!!
> 
> Lastly, I am a teacher, and am a little discouraged about how things are playing out in my career.
> 
> TIA



You have been blessed with a banquet on your plate.   The situation with your son presents the vegetables which we may sometimes want to  avoid however. .. they contain the nutrients we need which empower us for ministry God calls us to.     Embrace this challenge with your son , it's flows with your calling.

God is blessing you beyond the challenges. ....all of them.


----------



## Nic_Cali

Thanks, Shimmie for the encouragement! 



Shimmie said:


> You have been blessed with a banquet on your plate.   The situation with your son presents the vegetables which we may sometimes want to  avoid however. .. they contain the nutrients we need which empower us for ministry God calls us to.     Embrace this challenge with your son , it's flows with your calling.  God is blessing you beyond the challenges. ....all of them.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

A teenager that I've mentored almost ten years has run away and hasn't been seen for two days. She's a beautiful spirit,very talented, but her family hasn't acknowledged her mental illness. I'm not sure why she's decided this was her only option but can you ladies pray for her safe return?


----------



## Miss Kane

Please keep me in your prayers, Ladies. I was laid off from my job today.

Thanks


----------



## Whit

Miss Kane said:


> Please keep me in your prayers, Ladies. I was laid off from my job today.  Thanks



God will bless you with something better. I promise!


----------



## Whit

Throwing this up again 



1) To make God famous at work and in my personal life. 
2) A VERY healthy sex life between me and my husband. Also, a very happy marriage to my best friend.
3) Financial increase and promotion and the ability to bless others more.
4)Unbelievable and overwhelming favor at work. Please pray that I my influence and territory increases so that I can show my organization that true leadership is a heart matter.
5) That God blesses me with a "Dream Team" of direct and indirect reports at work with high engagement and high engagement scores.
6) That I am inspired to successfully complete my EMBA studies and do great work.
7) I believe I will be called to interview for promotion to a department that greatly respects me and my gifts.
8) I want me and my husband to absolutely be madly I love with one another for the rest of our lives and not even think of divorce or unfaithfulness.
9) Natural management of my ADHD and mood swings.
10) For Paul to get the job at Microsoft and have the travel requirements be conducive to our family
11) That I am articulate and eloquent when I speak and that I learn to use my innate God given abilities to solve problems.
12) That my new boss, Brian, trusts me with high profile projects, is dedicated to my development and promotion, and we have a mutual respect and fondness for one another.
            A) That I have the patience to learn new processes and think analytically so that I can earn this favor


----------



## Miss Kane

Whit said:


> God will bless you with something better. I promise!




Thanks Sis!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Praise report: Vielka has been doing well and her hair is growing back. The medicine is working

I had lunch with Linda and other friends. She looks great. She is trying to get approval for a new drug (hard process, like a secret society) and was in great spirits. 

My uncle still has lung cancer and has fluid in his lungs but he is at home and not getting worse. They said he'd be dead in July 2014.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Praise report: Vielka has been doing well and her hair is growing back. The medicine is working
> 
> I had lunch with Linda and other friends. She looks great. She is trying to get approval for a new drug (hard process, like a secret society) and was in great spirits.
> 
> My uncle still has lung cancer and has fluid in his lungs but he is at home and not getting worse. They said he'd be dead in July 2014.


 
naturalmanenyc 

I'm running to give you a great big hug.   

 

Thank you for sharing such wonderful news.  Thank you for sharing your family with us.   Yes,   Thank you for sharing them with us.   You trusted us to join your prayers for them and the prayers shall continue. 

Please tell them that they are loved by a huge number of friends who love you here and love them as well.    God bless each of you.  Beyond words dear one... God bless you ... each of you far beyond words.  Let the healing presence and the love of God prevail and surround them always. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.   

Please keep us posted, sweetheart.   Okay?


----------



## Nic_Cali

That I will trust His provisions for my life, and not be discouraged.


----------



## Shimmie

Nic_Cali said:


> That I will trust His provisions for my life, and not be discouraged.


 
Nic_Cali

Be at peace God is truly making provisions for you and those you love; you will not be forsaken.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Nic_Cali

Shimmie said:


> Nic_Cali  Be at peace God is truly making provisions for you and those you love; you will not be forsaken.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thanks again, Shimmie!


----------



## Divine.

Going through a break up/purging process and it hurts so much. All I want is to move on and finally accept God's best for my life. I know I can get through it I just really need the help of some prayer warriors. I feel very defeated in this area. I have always struggled with relationships. I'm ready to move on to something better. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> Going through a break up/purging process and it hurts so much. All I want is to move on and finally accept God's best for my life. I know I can get through it I just really need the help of some prayer warriors. I feel very defeated in this area. I have always struggled with relationships. I'm ready to move on to something better.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





This hug is not random.


----------



## Divine.

Thanks Shimmie  I'm already starting to feel better.


----------



## Ithacagurl

Please pray that I can do well in my classes especially chemistry. It is not easy to be in grad school at 46.


----------



## Shimmie

Ithacagurl said:


> Please pray that I can do well in my classes especially chemistry. It is not easy to be in grad school at 46.



@ithacgurl, 

praying for you.   Please know this:   45 is far more beautiful and wiser and much adjoined to success.   

You will not fail this test. 

In Jesus' Name,  Amen


----------



## movingforward

I decided to return to Colorado.  Which means I have to quit my job here in illinois.

Please pray for provisions..... Aka a new and better job in Colorado.

But pray for me as the Lord leads you.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> I decided to return to Colorado.  Which means I have to quit my job here in illinois.
> 
> Please pray for provisions..... Aka a new and better job in Colorado.
> 
> But pray for me as the Lord leads you.



Praying for you and thanking, God for His blessings that shall always be with you and upon you.   You are not alone. As God was with Abraham who called him out from among his status, to move forward,  so is God with you. 

Be blessed in God's peace which nothing and no one can take away. 

In Jesus ' Name Amen


----------



## delitefulmane

Please pray for me, ladies. I was involved in a major car accident, which has resulted in serious pain and a total loss to my paid off car.  All of this 4 weeks from my wedding day. Please keep me lifted up.


----------



## movingforward

My first blessing is that my sister said I can live with her.  Totally unexpected I had her confirm again and she said YES and come on to Colorado.  Thank you Jesus!

But I still need to save money.  So I'm going to, unless the Lord says otherwise, stay on my job until the end of May.  

Another blessing is that I'm so calm on my job now.    I'm being mistreated, unhappy, hostile.....my manager likes to yell which causs me to yell.....etc.   yesterday something happened that would normally set me off.  But before I could react, I felt enveloped in peace and before my manager started to yell.  I held up my hand and said no and she instantly calmed down.  And we talked like professionals.  That was God. 



Thank you for your prayers ladies.  





movingforward said:


> I decided to return to Colorado.  Which means I have to quit my job here in illinois.
> 
> Please pray for provisions..... Aka a new and better job in Colorado.
> 
> But pray for me as the Lord leads you.





Shimmie said:


> Praying for you and thanking, God for His blessings that shall always be with you and upon you.   You are not alone. As God was with Abraham who called him out from among his status, to move forward,  so is God with you.
> 
> Be blessed in God's peace which nothing and no one can take away.
> 
> In Jesus ' Name Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Wow!  Look at God, He truly is amazing.    Your testimony is powerful.   God bless you and this is meant beyond words.




movingforward said:


> My first blessing is that my sister said I can live with her.  Totally unexpected I had her confirm again and she said YES and come on to Colorado.  Thank you Jesus!
> 
> But I still need to save money.  So I'm going to, unless the Lord says otherwise, stay on my job until the end of May.
> 
> Another blessing is that I'm so calm on my job now.    I'm being mistreated, unhappy, hostile.....my manager likes to yell which causs me to yell.....etc.   yesterday something happened that would normally set me off.  But before I could react, I felt enveloped in peace and before my manager started to yell.  I held up my hand and said no and she instantly calmed down.  And we talked like professionals.  That was God.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prayers ladies.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just a quick update.  My friend Linda was able to get Veliparib.  It was an ordeal to get the drug, still in clinical trials, but with her tenacity she was able to break into the secret pharma world and get the medicine.  She started taking it less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc, 

Thank you for sharing Linda and her updates with us,   thank you for trusting us  to pray with you.    Please keep us posted and most of all,  please tell  Linda how much we care for her.

Please wish her a very Happy Valentines' Day from our hearts to hers.

Love,
Shimmie 



naturalmanenyc said:


> Just a quick update.  My friend Linda was able to get Veliparib.  It was an ordeal to get the drug, still in clinical trials, but with her tenacity she was able to break into the secret pharma world and get the medicine.  She started taking it less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## prettynatural

Requesting prayers. Friday while showering o discovered a lump. I will see my doctor Monday. Please pray for a good report and healing. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

prettynatural said:


> Requesting prayers. Friday while showering o discovered a lump. I will see my doctor Monday. Please pray for a good report and healing.
> 
> Thank you.


 
prettynatural, 

Most definitely praying for you and that you are indeed the healed of God, in Jesus' Name, Amen. 

Fear not, for God is with you, always.   In the Name of Jesus' ... Always.  Amen.


----------



## prettynatural

Shimmie said:


> prettynatural,  Most definitely praying for you and that you are indeed the healed of God, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  Fear not, for God is with you, always.   In the Name of Jesus' ... Always.  Amen.



Shimmie. Thank you! I have peace and I know that whatever maybe, He holds the future and I want His will for my life. If he allows it to happen, there is purpose in it. I will be victorious! Amen!


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for my friend who just lost his wife yesterday.  He has a little boy to raise all alone now.  Thanks much.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Please pray for my friend who just lost his wife yesterday. He has a little boy to raise all alone now. Thanks much.


 
Dear kanozas

Our hearts extend in loving prayers for your friend and his little son.  We pray for God's healing and solemn peace to restore his heart and soul and healing from the grief and pain.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen  :Rose:


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My uncle is dying.  The lung cancer has taken over and his kidneys are failing.  I didn't even know it was possible but his body fluids are coming through his skin.  He is on pain medication in hospice and we are just waiting at this point.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> My uncle is dying. The lung cancer has taken over and his kidneys are failing. I didn't even know it was possible but his body fluids are coming through his skin. He is on pain medication in hospice and we are just waiting at this point.


 
Dearest naturalmanenyc and family:  



Praying with you and your family.   Sending each of you and your dear uncle love and prayers and this is extended this beyond words.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you so much! All the prayers are appreciated.


 
naturalmanenyc

Dearest Sister, you are indeed most welcome.  Most welcome indeed.


----------



## prettynatural

Got my results and it's all good. It's just a cyst. Doctor told me to return back when I turn 40 in a few years.   Thanks for the prayers. I realized in that moment this  was a test. A spiritual test. Can I go to God, can I trust him. I see God is preparing me. I'm so grateful for his mercy and grace.


----------



## Shimmie

prettynatural said:


> Got my results and it's all good. It's just a cyst. Doctor told me to return back when I turn 40 in a few years. Thanks for the prayers. I realized in that moment this was a test. A spiritual test. Can I go to God, can I trust him. I see God is preparing me. I'm so grateful for his mercy and grace.


 
@prettynatural,

    

You are such a brave one. Your testimony will encourage others and even save a life or lives who may come across this in the future. Many women still 'fear' checking themselves and many also avoid going to get themselves checked out by their doctor. 

Reading your testimony will strengthen them to not be afraid and to pursue, in faith, to trust God and to take care of themselves, no matter what. 

God bless you and thank you so much for being sister of heart. You truly are. Your shared more than a prayer request, you actually answered the prayers of many women who read it. 

Stay strong Precious One.


----------



## prettynatural

Thank you Shimmie  I've learned so much. I suppose to have had my appointment Monday but weather caused it to be pushed back. I remembered that God knew the bad weather was going to happen, so  I let the worry go. I had my moments but I really had to dig deep and put my belief and faith to work. It is not easy to lean on God and trust him in uncertainty. Every commercial was about CancerCenters  of America and a friend of mine lost a dear friend to cancer this week. It caused me to do a lot of introspection and I knew it was a test of my faith.I wanted to run to God first. I didn't tell anyone but two people. My boss and one friend. I wanted to trust God and let God soothe me. Talk with him and seek understanding directly from him. It was a beautiful experience and I know that God holds the future. I hope and pray that others can seek the courage to get checked and know that God knows all of the barriers and he will do what he said he will do. 

Thank you!!


----------



## PrissiSippi

I have too much anxiety to the point where I feel stuck. I'm not able to get anything accomplished because I'm stressing and worrying. I get married in two weeks and the closer it gets the more anxious I have become. I feel like I need Xanax or something to take the edge off. 

OAN my fiancé have not been trying but not preventing. No pregnancy in 1.5 years.  Went to the doctor and was told he has low testosterone and sperm count. They wanna rerun the test. This has caused problems between us because I've asked him to go back and he will snap something like I have gotten two girls pregnant before when are u going to the doctor. (No kids. Exes could have lied or not by him) The doctor said there's no reason to believe I can't have kids. Soooo I went to the doctor and they didn't find anything with me that would prevent us from having kids. Soooo I think it's him.  But it's a touchy subject and I can't get him to take the prognosis seriously and work out more to boost the testosterone b


----------



## Shimmie

PrissiSippi said:


> I have too much anxiety to the point where I feel stuck. I'm not able to get anything accomplished because I'm stressing and worrying. I get married in two weeks and the closer it gets the more anxious I have become. I feel like I need Xanax or something to take the edge off.
> 
> OAN my fiancé have not been trying but not preventing. No pregnancy in 1.5 years.  Went to the doctor and was told he has low testosterone and sperm count. They wanna rerun the test. This has caused problems between us because I've asked him to go back and he will snap something like I have gotten two girls pregnant before when are u going to the doctor. (No kids. Exes could have lied or not by him) The doctor said there's no reason to believe I can't have kids. Soooo I went to the doctor and they didn't find anything with me that would prevent us from having kids. Soooo I think it's him.  But it's a touchy subject and I can't get him to take the prognosis seriously and work out more to boost the testosterone b



PrissiSippi...

Praying for you, Dear One.   Please be at peace and although it may seem easier 'said than done', it's not impossible nor is it being denied from you.

Jesus says to the storm in your heart... 'Peace... be Still'.   Whatever God speaks, it always happens.  

Therefore, 'Peace...be still.'  

The peace that God gives nothing and no one can take away.  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, it is going to be a very beautiful day.


----------



## tryingto

kanozas said:


> Please pray for my friend who just lost his wife yesterday.  He has a little boy to raise all alone now.  Thanks much.



praying for your friend and his son, that they will have all the support they need at this time, Father God walk with this family, direct their steps, may they find comfort in knowing their loved one is resting in your arms, let them want for nothing, let them find comfort and peace, Amen.


----------



## tryingto

naturalmanenyc said:


> My uncle is dying.  The lung cancer has taken over and his kidneys are failing.  I didn't even know it was possible but his body fluids are coming through his skin.  He is on pain medication in hospice and we are just waiting at this point.



Prayers for you Uncle, God's speed, to you and your family


----------



## whosthatgurl

Y'all please keep me in prayer.  One of my dear friends that I have met in church, and was becoming closer to, has made her transition to be with the Lord. 

I am SO mad at myself for not pressing my way to church last night. I instead stayed at home and just knew that I was going to be at church later this week and see her Wednesday. 

Either way. I am crumbling with tears. And another friend of mine just called to make sure she wasn't seeing things online wrong either. 

I cannot believe this. I just saw her a week ago. 

This is going to be so hard.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatgurl said:


> Y'all please keep me in prayer.  One of my dear friends that I have met in church, and was becoming closer to, has made her transition to be with the Lord.
> 
> I am SO mad at myself for not pressing my way to church last night. I instead stayed at home and just knew that I was going to be at church later this week and see her Wednesday.
> 
> Either way. I am crumbling with tears. And another friend of mine just called to make sure she wasn't seeing things online wrong either.
> 
> I cannot believe this. I just saw her a week ago.
> 
> This is going to be so hard.



whosthatgurl 

 

Keeping in you prayer and I'm also seeing how wonderful you made her life.  Your 'sister love' for her strengthened her journey in this life.   

You made many, many, *many* of her hardest moments, easier to live through.   She may not have shared 'all' with you, however it wasn't needed, for what she didn't share, you made it easier for her to bear.   

She's thanking God right now for all that you still are to her...in her heart.  

So, don't be angry with yourself anymore, you did not fail her.  You kept her heart going longer and stronger to have you as her sister and friend.  She's passing the mantle that she once wore, onto you.  Wear it in strength and carry on what she could not finish in this life.  You can do this.  Yes, you can.

Praying for you and her dear family and other loved ones.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## DreamLife

Hello everyone, 

Please keep me and my family in prayer. My uncle committed suicide and we are in shock. He was an upstanding, Godly and family man and I don't think we will ever understand why. 

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

DreamLife said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please keep me and my family in prayer. My uncle committed suicide and we are in shock. He was an upstanding, Godly and family man and I don't think we will ever understand why.
> 
> Thanks



DreamLife....

Sweetheart... praying for you and your dear family.   Praying for your peace and healing.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Divine.

God has shown me that I have spirits of abandonment and rejection on me. These spirits have made it difficult to move forward in certain areas in my life. Please pray in agreement with me that these spirits will be removed and I can finally start living the way God intended me to. Thank you all for your continued prayers! I have major testimonies I have yet to write out, but I will very soon. 

I am so grateful for everyone on this board.


----------



## Lucia

Divine. said:


> God has shown me that I have spirits of abandonment and rejection on me. These spirits have made it difficult to move forward in certain areas in my life. Please pray in agreement with me that these spirits will be removed and I can finally start living the way God intended me to. Thank you all for your continued prayers! I have major testimonies I have yet to write out, but I will very soon.  I am so grateful for everyone on this board.




divine 


 Ok I'm going into some advanced stuff here so you may or may not be ready for this. The fact that you even recognize that something in your spirit is not of your own genuine self and not from God is a big step.  Remember just cause you hear something in your mind with your voice doesn't mean it your idea Jesus rebuked Satan in Peter remember when Peter said master you can't etc Jesus yelled at Peter get thee behind me Satan cause the great deceiver was in Peters ear-think about that.   


Matthew 16:23New International Version (NIV)

23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, “Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.”


Prayers can help but they won't solve this problem negative spirits evil spirits no matter how small or large need to be CAST OUT not just prayed upon that's not going to be enough. The spirits will be stunned but not gone. To prepare get saved if you aren't already start reading not just read study the bible prepare then do weekend fasting praying 12midnight to 12 noon and casting out these bad spirits.   


       Let me explain now there are bad and evil people but good people also can have evil and negative spirits following them around or living in them whether by generational curses or unknowingly doing an act that allowed that spirit access to you. If there's a spirit of lack torment that is making you suffer that's a demon or evil minion torturing and relishing in your pain and suffering it gives them power and they feed off the pain the hurt the rejection lack.      


On a grander scale this people who are serial killers one time crazy killers and those people like it that's a powerful demon incorporating them and using them to fulfill their lust for blood and most importantly souls because they can no longer walk the earth in physical form. Don't believe me look some infamous ones up and look at their eyes Satan has entered the building.  Not only has the demon taken the soul of its puppet but it's using that person to take the souls of many more whether it be by indoctrination and service and just taking lives outright knowingly or unknowingly.        


http://www.dangerousbutgood.com/deliverance-prayer-how-to-cast-out-demons-from-yourself/ 

  Proverbs 6:5-11      

 5 Free yourself, like a gazelle from the hand of the hunter,like a bird from the snare of the fowler. 6 Go to the ant, you sluggard; consider its ways and be wise! 7 It has no commander, no overseer or ruler, 8 yet it stores its provisions in summer and gathers  its food at harvest. 9How long will you lie there, you sluggard? When will you get up from your sleep? 10 A little sleep, a little     slumber, a little folding of the hands to rest-- 11 and poverty will come on you like a bandit and scarcity like an armed man.   


    Book of Tobit    

http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/k/kjv/kjv-idx?type=DIV1&byte=3729381


----------



## Lucia

Signs of living under a curse 

http://youtu.be/db2-lG4wmgc

Notice how this was introduced into their family


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Signs of living under a curse
> 
> http://youtu.be/db2-lG4wmgc
> 
> Notice how this was introduced into their family



Lucia, thank you for being here. I haven't been able to read everything, however I  thank you.  I am so grateful that you were here.  Please continue to share.   

There are many beautiful gifts in our forum, gifts of ministry and love.   So, I'm praying for many, many others to come in and post prayers and encouragement as well.   We all need each other.   

God bless you.


----------



## Divine.

Thank you for this Lucia! I plan on taking these steps. I'm a little nervous...but I know it will be for the best.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My uncle passed away, at home surrounded by family.  He didn't want to die in the hospital and asked to go home a few days ago.  He isn't in pain anymore and I'm sure he is in heaven with his daddy, my grandpa.  

Unfortunately, he didn't get the chance to meet his new grandchild, born by emergency C section within the hour that he passed away.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> My uncle passed away, at home surrounded by family.  He didn't want to die in the hospital and asked to go home a few days ago.  He isn't in pain anymore and I'm sure he is in heaven with his daddy, my grandpa.
> 
> Unfortunately, he didn't get the chance to meet his new grandchild, born by emergency C section within the hour that he passed away.



naturalmanenyc

Hi Sweetheart...    

I'm so sorry.   Your Dear Uncle was surrounded by the ultimate of Family Love... each of you were his strong support...a wonderful Gift in his life.    

I am honored that you allowed  us to  pray with you.   You trusted us and it is indeed an honor.  

I believe that he is looking down from Heaven and smiling at the life that continues from his legacy, his new grandbaby.      And that you will always be able to carry in your heart.   

Take care, Sweetheart.   We are all here to love and support you.   Your family has such a beautiful jewel among them...'You'.   You are so dedicated to praying for them, one of God's most beautiful and powerful gifts that you always never fail to share.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I know all things happen for a reason but wow.  My cousin's little girl died yesterday.  She was less than 2 lbs and born very early, but we did have hope.  She lost her baby and her dad within days of each other....and she is half way around the world in the military.


----------



## kanozas

..................................................................................................


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> I know all things happen for a reason but wow.  My cousin's little girl died yesterday.  She was less than 2 lbs and born very early, but we did have hope.  She lost her baby and her dad within days of each other....and she is half way around the world in the military.



Dear naturalmanenyc 

I wish that I were there to embrace you and your family.   You have endured so much.  I am amazed at your strength and support for your loved ones.   One thing is certain, you have the love of Jesus flowing through you and this is what your family needs above all.

To One Whose  Heart is Rich in Love.... "You".


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas 

Dear Father, in Jesus' Name,

We lift our precious sister and her beautiful children unto you for your healing presence to outrule any and all negative reports of their health.  Renew  and protect every cell, every organ, every  muscle,  every  tissue,  every vessel and artery,  and passage of breathing in their bodies.    We thank you with humble hearts bowed in thanksgiving unto You.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## kanozas

^^^@Shimmie   AMEIN!  AMEIN!!!  I do have to ask you to please unquote...I forgot to insert that request earlier.  Thankful for the prayers, though.  Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie said:


> Dear naturalmanenyc
> 
> I wish that I were there to embrace you and your family.   You have endured so much.  I am amazed at your strength and support for your loved ones.   One thing is certain, you have the love of Jesus flowing through you and this is what your family needs above all.
> 
> To One Whose  Heart is Rich in Love.... "You".



Thanks Shimmie.
Her husband is in Virginia so she is relying on military friends to comfort her, and of course phone calls with family.  I'm upset and afraid because things like this always happen in three's.


----------



## Lucia

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thanks Shimmie. Her husband is in Virginia so she is relying on military friends to comfort her, and of course phone calls with family.  I'm upset and afraid because things like this always happen in three's.



naturalmanenyc

Can someone fly down to be with her or fly her up so she can stay with family for a while it's not good for her to stay alone.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thanks Shimmie.
> Her husband is in Virginia so she is relying on military friends to comfort her, and of course phone calls with family.  I'm upset and afraid because things like this always happen in three's.



naturalmanenyc...  I'm praying God's love to incubate the heart of your cousin.  To comfort her and surround her with more love and support than she has ever known before.   

As for the 3's....

Oh Sweetheart... 

Fear not... fear not...fear not.   For God is with you.  Don't look for another boot to drop, two is more than enough. 

Let's believe and rest in God's love.  Let's believe that He has eliminated the 3's.  

In Psalm 91 it says, "Though a thousand may fall by my side; ten-thousand by my right hand.... it shall not come nigh me".  

(In other words:  Just because it happened to someone else, even as close as my right hand, it doesn't have to happen to me too).   

Okay?  Be at peace Sweetheart, for God has ordained peace for you... His peace and the peace that God gives, no one can take it away.   No one.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Lucia said:


> naturalmanenyc
> 
> Can someone fly down to be with her or fly her up so she can stay with family for a while it's not good for her to stay alone.



I'm not sure yet.  My mom is at her mom's home now trying to get more detail.  The hospital won't release her yet since she just had surgery.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

She is coming home, leaving on Thursday.  I'm surprised the hospital is releasing her so quickly.  She needs to be on bed rest for 6 weeks.  The baby may arrive before her since they are traveling separately.


----------



## Lucia

naturalmanenyc said:


> She is coming home, leaving on Thursday.  I'm surprised the hospital is releasing her so quickly.  She needs to be on bed rest for 6 weeks.  The baby may arrive before her since they are traveling separately.



That's good I'm glad they will be taken care of and around family. May God bless al of you.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> She is coming home, leaving on Thursday.  I'm surprised the hospital is releasing her so quickly.  She needs to be on bed rest for 6 weeks.  The baby may arrive before her since they are traveling separately.



I'm glad your cousin is able to come home.  I'm praying for her healing and rest during this difficult time for her and you and your family.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Why do funerals (and weddings) bring out the worst in people?
Please keep our family in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Why do funerals (and weddings) bring out the worst in people?
> Please keep our family in prayer.



Hi Sweetheart...

Funerals are a very fearful and painful time; the feelings/emotions are so intense that they are hard to process.  It hurts to feel and to face the hurt; and yet, there is no other way around it except to face and to feel it.   This is where Jesus comes in to comfort those who mourn; placing their tears of pain in a golden vial, holding them dear.

naturalmanenyc, I'm praying for you and your family and I know for certain that there are many, many others here who love you and are praying for you as well.   I pray God's loving peace, calms the storm and prevails over all.  

You are loved and surrounded by God indeed.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## movingforward

Hi ladies!

Just giving an update:  still looking for a job in Denver.  Hopefully will get something soon.  My tolerance at my current employer is wearing thin.  

But God has given me so much favor with my current employer it's unreal.  Blows my mind.  I have a phone interview tomorrow so I'm believing the best.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just giving an update:  still looking for a job in Denver.  Hopefully will get something soon.  My tolerance at my current employer is wearing thin.
> 
> But God has given me so much favor with my current employer it's unreal.  Blows my mind.  I have a phone interview tomorrow so I'm believing the best.



Your 'name' says it all... "Moving Forward" and with God.  

God Your Father is 'Jehovah Shammah' one of His name which means, He has already gone before you and has prepared the way.  God's favor is always hovering over you, ready to pour upon you at the very time and place where you need it.   

You are indeed blessed with so many more blessings from the heart of God.  Please be ready for them.  They are surely flowing upon you.   

Please keep us posted.   And movingforward,  thank you for blessing us with your kindness and sharing your heart with us.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Hi ladies. Please pray for my husband's cousin. Her 20 month old son passed away in his sleep while taking a nap 2 days ago. We don't know a reason why yet. Pray for her strength. Pray for her husband and daughters, also. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> Hi ladies. Please pray for my husband's cousin. Her 20 month old son passed away in his sleep while taking a nap 2 days ago. We don't know a reason why yet. Pray for her strength. Pray for her husband and daughters, also. Thank you.



Dear Father,  we lift the broken hearts of this dear family to you.  

We ask and thank you, Dear God for healing them from the pain and releasing them from all feelings of fear and lost.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

Please pray for my Uncle Jean N he's not doing well at all.  He's my aunt's husband. I love him dearly.  He's scheduled for surgery on Thursday.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

It's been an awful week.  The funeral for the baby was yesterday and I got text messages at 3 am that my stepfather was in the hospital with a 103 temperature.  His flu turned into pneumonia and his sugar spiked (diabetic).  He's been in ICU all day.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please pray for my Uncle Jean N he's not doing well at all.  He's my aunt's husband. I love him dearly.  He's scheduled for surgery on Thursday.





naturalmanenyc said:


> It's been an awful week.  The funeral for the baby was yesterday and I got text messages at 3 am that my stepfather was in the hospital with a 103 temperature.  His flu turned into pneumonia and his sugar spiked (diabetic).  He's been in ICU all day.



Hello Ladies... 

Definitely praying for your family members.   God is faithful. ..always.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Mom says he is doing better. He didn't eat all day beyond ice chips, so he's irritated.
I'm glad she forced him to go to the hospital.  She noticed the day before that he seemed off. But he refused to go.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Mom says he is doing better. He didn't eat all day beyond ice chips, so he's irritated.
> I'm glad she forced him to go to the hospital.  She noticed the day before that he seemed off. But he refused to go.



Bless his heart,  most men don't like going to the doctors '.  God's  love is right there with him and Mom taking care of every detail and is perfecting all that concerns them and you as well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

That is so true.  I really don't get the thing with men and doctors.erplexed



Shimmie said:


> Bless his heart,  most men don't like going to the doctors '.  God's  love is right there with him and Mom taking care of every detail and is perfecting all that concerns them and you as well.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> That is so true.  I really don't get the thing with men and doctors.erplexed



I know, right?      That's why God created a wife for them; who will look out for them and take them to the doctor when something is not quite right.   

They will always be our sweethearts.   

Still praying for your Dad     Okay?    Keep us posted, sweetheart.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please pray for my Uncle Jean N he's not doing well at all.  He's my aunt's husband. I love him dearly.  He's scheduled for surgery on Thursday.



blqlady....

How are you, Angel?    How is Uncle Jean?  There are prayers still going up for him and prayers will be in flow on Thursday for his scheduled surgery.   We pray that the doctors will be guided by God and God alone.     Whatever needs to be done shall be done and with care and skill and much success.

Please keep us posted, Sweetheart.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father,  we lift the broken hearts of this dear family to your.  We ask and
> thank you,  Dear God for healing them from the pain and releasing them from all feelings of fear and lost.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you. Continue to pray for her. Its a battle going on. She's been saying that God has abandoned her and is very angry with Him right now. The funeral for the baby is tomorrow; she has said that if anyone mentions God she will go off.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> Thank you. Continue to pray for her. Its a battle going on. She's been saying that God has abandoned her and is very angry with Him right now. The funeral for the baby is tomorrow; she has said that if anyone mentions God she will go off.



Yes,  the prayers will continue for her broken heart.    

Dear Father thank you for embracing her and keeping her through this very sad time and time of hurt and pain.    This is her baby and it hurts so deeply.  Please let her know that you have not left her and that you have not forsaken her and you never will.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kanozas

Please do not quote:

But I ask you to life up K. suffering from a horrible genetic disorder.  She cannot eat and is wasting away but is of good spirits.  I pray that G-d miraculously heal her.


----------



## Shimmie

^^^^^

Praying for her....


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  She had a pacemaker installed while I was out of the country.  So far, so good.  She seems to be fine but can't get the area wet for 2 weeks.  They also have her on a blood thinner after finding a clot in her lung.

Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She is in the hospital, admitted through ER due to a bowel blockage that may be related to the new ovarian cancer medication.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  She had a pacemaker installed while I was out of the country.  So far, so good.  She seems to be fine but can't get the area wet for 2 weeks.  They also have her on a blood thinner after finding a clot in her lung.
> 
> Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She is in the hospital, admitted through ER due to a bowel blockage that may be related to the new ovarian cancer medication.



awwwwww I know you have such a sweet Grandmom    To her we sent our love and prayers.   

And to Linda, we lift her up before Heaven thanking God for Linda's life, health and enduring strength and the peace and joy of God to fill her heart to overflowing.    

To God be the glory for both of them being healed from the crown of their heads to the very soles of their feet.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much Shimmie
Grandma is a trooper.  She keeps saying she is fine but I know she is in pain.

Linda is doing better.  She didn't have to have surgery....so far at least.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie
> Grandma is a trooper.  She keeps saying she is fine but I know she is in pain.
> 
> Linda is doing better.  She didn't have to have surgery....so far at least.



You have such a loving heart, naturalmanenyc.   Your family  has a jewel in the family... 'you'.   Your prayers are always about and for them.  

God bless you and we thank God for being with you and your loved ones, whom you have truly shown how much they are loved by you.

Happiest Easter to you and your family.   

Jesus is ALIVE, naturalmanenyc... Yes He Is!   Yes, He is.  Jesus is Alive


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie

Yes, Jesus is Alive!

My dad lost his MIL today.  Doctors said she would be dead years ago, but she held on for a long time battling her illness.  Doctors can't make life and death projections.  They are only humans.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Yes, Jesus is Alive!
> 
> My dad lost his MIL today.  Doctors said she would be dead years ago, but she held on for a long time battling her illness.  Doctors can't make life and death projections.  They are only humans.



Awwwwww, My heartfelt condolences to your Dad and all of your family for the loss of his Mother in Law.   Thank God she outlived the doctor's expectations and that she had such a wonderful family who surrounded her with love.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please send up prayers for my friend Linda.  Surgery is back on the table.  Her cancer has spread to the small intestine.  She asked for no calls for a bit while her family absorbs the information.  She did make her daughters wedding a few months ago and her son is getting married this summer.  I want to see her dance at his wedding.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please send up prayers for my friend Linda.  Surgery is back on the table.  Her cancer has spread to the small intestine.  She asked for no calls for a bit while her family absorbs the information.  She did make her daughters wedding a few months ago and her son is getting married this summer.  I want to see her dance at his wedding.



@naturalmanenyc 

Praying for Linda to be completely healed and healthy and that surely she will dance with her son at his wedding and that it will be the most joyful and beautiful dance that life has ever known.   In Jesus' Name, we take God at His loving Word and His Amazing Grace and take Him not for granted.    Amen.


----------



## fatimablush

i am having surgery Apr21. i also discovered another lump last week. i am having  test done on wed and seeing the surgeon on thur.
i have come so far in the breast cancer journey..i thought i would be done by my b-day..sadly not. please pray for me i need strength and guidance and patience.


----------



## kanozas

OMG, when it rains, it pours!  My wonderful cousin D. is on life support.   She had a heart attack!  I'm so shocked.  Please pray for her parents and siblings and all of us.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i am having surgery Apr21. i also discovered another lump last week. i am having  test done on wed and seeing the surgeon on thur.
> i have come so far in the breast cancer journey..i thought i would be done by my b-day..sadly not. please pray for me i need strength and guidance and patience.



@fatimablush ...     "Happy Birthday" to you.  

Dearest One for whom I pray...  I saw your prayer request on my cell phone early this morning and I began to pray for you.    Please don't lose heart, for God has heard every vowel and syllable of your heart cry and He has captured your tears and is eliminating all of your fears.

Mere words?  No... Dear Love... not mere words at all.   They come from the heart of God your Father in Heaven and so pleased in you He is that you have walked through those walls of fear and you've chosen to trust in Him.  You've chosen to give Him a chance to prove to you just how much He loves you and is with you and has been long before any of this became known to you.

Fear not, for not only are you coming through, you will do so with peace beyond peace and love beyond love, all around and inside of you.  

Many are praying for you and most of all, so is Jesus who by His stripes, you are healed.

In Jesus' Holy Name,

Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> OMG, when it rains, it pours!  My wonderful cousin D. is on life support.   She had a heart attack!  I'm so shocked.  Please pray for her parents and siblings and all of us.



Dearest @kanozas 

I pray for the showers of God's healing blessings to fall upon your dear cousin 'D'.   As she is sleeping, God is keeping her safe and secure, protected from all pain and discomfort.   Praying for all her loved ones and for you. 

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kanozas

Thank you, Shimmie.  It's hitting me really hard right now.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Thank you, Shimmie.  It's hitting me really hard right now.



Praying for you, Sweet Angel...


----------



## kanozas

Her heart stopped for a good 12 minutes.  I don't know what could have caused this.  Just awful.  She's not going to make it save for a miracle.

______________________________________

Edit:  She was in medical care when it happened which is a good thing.  I'm thinking she was put into a medically-induced coma to prevent further trauma.  She opened her eyes yesterday to her mother's presence in the room.  Still pray for a full and speedy recovery.  Thank you, dear ones!!!  Please know that I'm lifting up all your intentions, both posters and lurkers, in addition to my request for our loved one.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Her heart stopped for a good 12 minutes.  I don't know what could have caused this.  Just awful.  She's not going to make it save for a miracle.
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> Edit:  She was in medical care when it happened which is a good thing.  I'm thinking she was put into a medically-induced coma to prevent further trauma.  She opened her eyes yesterday to her mother's presence in the room.  Still pray for a full and speedy recovery.  Thank you, dear ones!!!  Please know that I'm lifting up all your intentions, both posters and lurkers, in addition to my request for our loved one.



Hi Sweetheart.... Still holding each of you in prayer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had surgery to remove a bowel blockage and it was cancerous. Hopefully they got all of it.

Her daughter is providing the updates and said God is probably wondering who in the world is this Linda person with all the prayers for  her!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had surgery to remove a bowel blockage and it was cancerous. Hopefully they got all of it.
> 
> Her daughter is providing the updates and said God is probably wondering who in the world is this Linda person with all the prayers for  her!  Thanks everyone!



@naturalmanenyc...

Hi Sweetheart:    The sisters on the Prayer Line just hung up moments ago and they lifted each of you in such a beautiful prayer.   They send you and Linda their love.    Please share with Linda that there are many who love and are praying for her. 

God bless you and thank you for trusting so many to pray with you.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Thank you, Shimmie.  It's hitting me really hard right now.



@kanozas ...  The sisters on the Prayer Line prayed for you and your cousin 'D', tonight.   They send you their love and continued prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i am having surgery Apr21. i also discovered another lump last week. i am having  test done on wed and seeing the surgeon on thur.
> i have come so far in the breast cancer journey..i thought i would be done by my b-day..sadly not. please pray for me i need strength and guidance and patience.



Dear @fatimablush 

Just wanted to further encourage you.    The sisters on the Prayer Line saw your prayer request and they lifted you in loving prayers tonight.   The prayers will continue.    God bless you, Sweetheart. 

God is right there with you all the way.   

Love
Shimmie


----------



## naturalmanenyc

@Shimmie Thank you so much!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Does anyone else feel like the second coming of Christ is upon us?
It seems like the devoted Christians that I know are being called home, one by one, in preparation.

A pastor that I know died and it really made me think back on the devoted lovers of Christ that I know who have died recently, including my favorite aunt and another pastor who I knew most of my life.


----------



## Shiks

My life is just scary right now. I feel like Job and I don't know what to do anymore. Please pray for me. Nothing in any part of my life is working out. I just want to give up.


----------



## futureapl

Please pray for me ladies. For the past two weeks I've been having trouble with eating and sleeping because of stress from work. It feels as though a few of my employees have banded together to make my job even harder (not turning in paperwork, complaining about doing things in their job description,  and just talking about me behind my back). It feels like they either want me to quit or get fired. Please pray that I'm able to handle this while still keeping my job.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Does anyone else feel like the second coming of Christ is upon us?
> It seems like the devoted Christians that I know are being called home, one by one, in preparation.
> 
> A pastor that I know died and it really made me think back on the devoted lovers of Christ that I know who have died recently, including my favorite aunt and another pastor who I knew most of my life.



Dear @naturalmanenyc 

How are you Sweetheart?    I pray all is going well for you and your family.   We are still praying for each of you.     And in answer to your question, but looking at the times in which we live, we can see Bible prophesy coming to pass.    

As for your dear ones who have passed  away,  the answers are with them and with God.   What we do know is that they are at peace and with the Lord and they will live in your heart forever.   Only in time, will the answers no longer be in question, for God will tell us all.   In the meantime, continue in the love and in the beauty that you are.   For truly God is right there and you are His joy.


----------



## aribell

Job interview tomorrow.  I'm putting a lot into the preparation, but what has been impressed upon my heart this week is thanksgiving and knowing that whatever good we receive, it comes from the Lord.  Not ourselves, not from man, but from Him.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> My life is just scary right now. I feel like Job and I don't know what to do anymore. Please pray for me. Nothing in any part of my life is working out. I just want to give up.





futureapl said:


> Please pray for me ladies. For the past two weeks I've been having trouble with eating and sleeping because of stress from work. It feels as though a few of my employees have banded together to make my job even harder (not turning in paperwork, complaining about doing things in their job description,  and just talking about me behind my back). It feels like they either want me to quit or get fired. Please pray that I'm able to handle this while still keeping my job.



Dearest @Shiks and Dearest @futureapl 

We prayed for you during tonight's prayer line and we will continue to lift you both up in prayer.

One thing to be certain of is from God's Word for you: 

*But now thus saith the Lord that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, *

*I have called thee by thy name; thou art mine.*

*2 When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.*

*3 For I am the Lord thy God, the Holy One of Israel, thy Saviour: I gave Egypt for thy ransom, Ethiopia and Seba for thee.*

*4 Since thou wast precious in my sight, thou hast been honourable, and I have loved thee: therefore will I give men for thee, and people for thy life.*

*5 Fear not: for I am with thee: I will bring thy seed from the east, and gather thee from the west;*

*6 I will say to the north, Give up; and to the south, Keep not back: bring my sons from far, and my daughters from the ends of the earth;*

*7 Even every one that is called by my name: for I have created him for my glory, I have formed him; yea, I have made him.*

*8 Bring forth the blind people that have eyes, and the deaf that have ears.*

*9 Let all the nations be gathered together, and let the people be assembled: who among them can declare this, and shew us former things? let them bring forth their witnesses, that they may be justified: or let them hear, and say, It is truth.*

*10 Ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, and my servant whom I have chosen: that ye may know and believe me, and understand that I am he: before me there was no God formed, neither shall there be after me.*

*11 I, even I, am the Lord; and beside me there is no saviour.*

*12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, that I am God.*

*13 Yea, before the day was I am he; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand: I will work, and who shall let it?*

*14 Thus saith the Lord, your redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; For your sake I have sent to Babylon, and have brought down all their nobles, and the Chaldeans, whose cry is in the ships.*

*15 I am the Lord, your Holy One, the creator of Israel, your King.*

*16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;*

*17 Which bringeth forth the chariot and horse, the army and the power; they shall lie down together, they shall not rise: they are extinct, they are quenched as tow.*

*18 Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old.*

*19 Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.*

Isaiah 43:1-19

*---------------------*
Dearest Shiks and Dearest Futureapl ...

No one can every hurt you...for God has placed His angels over you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Job interview tomorrow.  I'm putting a lot into the preparation, but what has been impressed upon my heart this week is thanksgiving and knowing that whatever good we receive, it comes from the Lord.  Not ourselves, not from man, but from Him.



@nicola.kirwan,  Congratulations on your job interview and even more the successes that God has for you.   You've learned much, you've earned the rewards and God promises that you shall enjoy the 'Fruit of your labour'.     (Psalm 128:2)   For it is the Gift of God... to you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

The pastors son admitted to feeling angry about his dad passing suddenly but trusting that God doesn't make mistakes.  He left behind a wife and 4 kids.  I'm okay, just not sleeping well.



Shimmie said:


> Dear @naturalmanenyc
> 
> How are you Sweetheart?    I pray all is going well for you and your family.   We are still praying for each of you.     And in answer to your question, but looking at the times in which we live, we can see Bible prophesy coming to pass.
> 
> As for your dear ones who have passed  away,  the answers are with them and with God.   What we do know is that they are at peace and with the Lord and they will live in your heart forever.   Only in time, will the answers no longer be in question, for God will tell us all.   In the meantime, continue in the love and in the beauty that you are.   For truly God is right there and you are His joy.


----------



## Shiks

Thank you Shimmie. Please continue to pray for me. I want to make it to the other side of this.



Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Shiks and Dearest @futureapl
> 
> We prayed for you during tonight's prayer line and we will continue to lift you both up in prayer.
> 
> One thing to be certain of is from God's Word for you:
> 
> *But now thus saith the Lord that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, *
> 
> *I have called thee by thy name; thou art mine.*
> 
> *2 When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.*
> 
> *3 For I am the Lord thy God, the Holy One of Israel, thy Saviour: I gave Egypt for thy ransom, Ethiopia and Seba for thee.*
> 
> *4 Since thou wast precious in my sight, thou hast been honourable, and I have loved thee: therefore will I give men for thee, and people for thy life.*
> 
> *5 Fear not: for I am with thee: I will bring thy seed from the east, and gather thee from the west;*
> 
> *6 I will say to the north, Give up; and to the south, Keep not back: bring my sons from far, and my daughters from the ends of the earth;*
> 
> *7 Even every one that is called by my name: for I have created him for my glory, I have formed him; yea, I have made him.*
> 
> *8 Bring forth the blind people that have eyes, and the deaf that have ears.*
> 
> *9 Let all the nations be gathered together, and let the people be assembled: who among them can declare this, and shew us former things? let them bring forth their witnesses, that they may be justified: or let them hear, and say, It is truth.*
> 
> *10 Ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, and my servant whom I have chosen: that ye may know and believe me, and understand that I am he: before me there was no God formed, neither shall there be after me.*
> 
> *11 I, even I, am the Lord; and beside me there is no saviour.*
> 
> *12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, that I am God.*
> 
> *13 Yea, before the day was I am he; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand: I will work, and who shall let it?*
> 
> *14 Thus saith the Lord, your redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; For your sake I have sent to Babylon, and have brought down all their nobles, and the Chaldeans, whose cry is in the ships.*
> 
> *15 I am the Lord, your Holy One, the creator of Israel, your King.*
> 
> *16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;*
> 
> *17 Which bringeth forth the chariot and horse, the army and the power; they shall lie down together, they shall not rise: they are extinct, they are quenched as tow.*
> 
> *18 Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old.*
> 
> *19 Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.*
> 
> Isaiah 43:1-19
> 
> *---------------------*
> Dearest Shiks and Dearest Futureapl ...
> 
> No one can every hurt you...for God has placed His angels over you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## futureapl

@Shimmie Thank you for praying for me. It nice to know that I have others praying for me about this. The past two weeks have been really stressful.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  I just found out she is in the hospital due to a problem with her kidneys as well as her on-going back problems.  

My other grandma, who had a pace maker installed recently, is doing well.


----------



## Shimmie

Shiks said:


> Thank you Shimmie. Please continue to pray for me. I want to make it to the other side of this.





futureapl said:


> @Shimmie Thank you for praying for me. It nice to know that I have others praying for me about this. The past two weeks have been really stressful.





naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  I just found out she is in the hospital due to a problem with her kidneys as well as her on-going back problems.
> 
> My other grandma, who had a pace maker installed recently, is doing well.



Dearest Sisters...  Praying for you  is so easy...that's how much you are loved.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## mrselle

Please pray for me.  I am having a hard time letting go of some things I need to let go of.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for me.  I am having a hard time letting go of some things I need to let go of.



Hi mrselle 

Dear Father, we thank you for embracing your precious daughter, 'elle' and with the loving warmth and secure place that she finds in your, that all of the things that beset her shall fall away as scales, no longer there and that the only presence is you and her and the new beginnings of her life.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## aribell

Shimmie said:


> @nicola.kirwan,  Congratulations on your job interview and even more the successes that God has for you.   You've learned much, you've earned the rewards and God promises that you shall enjoy the 'Fruit of your labour'.     (Psalm 128:2)   For it is the Gift of God... to you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you very much, Shimmie.


----------



## kanozas

My cousin P. lost his daughter.  Just 2 weeks ago or so, she was given a prog. of  2 years.  She has children.  Please pray for our family.  Thank you, ladies.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

futureapl said:


> Please pray for me ladies. For the past two weeks I've been having trouble with eating and sleeping because of stress from work. It feels as though a few of my employees have banded together to make my job even harder (not turning in paperwork, complaining about doing things in their job description,  and just talking about me behind my back). It feels like they either want me to quit or get fired. Please pray that I'm able to handle this while still keeping my job.




Heavenly Father, expose the truth of what Futreapl's co-workers are trying to do. As it is said in _Isaiah 54:17 " No weapon formed against you shall prosper."  _Therefore, no weapon formed against Futureapl shall prosper. Heavenly father Bless and protect  Futureapl. Guide her steps and her words as she works. Give her favor with her  with her supervisors, managers, and directors. Father I ask you in Jesus' name to provide Furturapl peace and remove any stress that she may have. Dear father thank you for protecting my sister Futureapl and blessing her  situation. I thank you also for blessing her career and her finances. I say this prayer in Jesus' name. Amen!

Dear Futureapl,
Below are some scriptures to lean on and follow. I was in the same situation that your in. I know what its like.  The scriptures and song below helped me a lot  and I  know it will help you as well. 

Remember to cast all of your worries to God and also thank him for the good that is going on in your life.

Isaiah 41: 10
  So do not fear, for I am with you;
     do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
  I will strengthen you and help you;
     I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Isaiah 54:17
   No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
     And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
     you shall condemn.
This  is the heritage of the servants of the lord, 
   and their righteousness is from me ," says the Lord.

1 Peter 5: 7
Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  I just found out she is in the hospital due to a problem with her kidneys as well as her on-going back problems.
> 
> My other grandma, who had a pace maker installed recently, is doing well.





naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my grandma in your prayers.  I just found out she is in the hospital due to a problem with her kidneys as well as her on-going back problems.
> 
> My other grandma, who had a pace maker installed recently, is doing well.




Heavenly Father,

You said in word,* Matthew 7:7  "Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you."*
I am knocking on your door  Heavenly Father and  I am  asking your to bless, protect, heal and strengthen both of Naturalmanenyc's grandmothers.

Heavenly Father both of them are having health issues. Father  bless them and protect them. Resolve all the kidney issues that the grandmothers has. Heavenly father guide all the doctors and nurses that a re looking over her. Increase their attention to details, and make sure that the doctors and nurses are able detect any details that can improve and resolve her health issues. Father make sure that any medication that the grandmother is taking works as it should without any side effect. Father I ask you in Jesus' name to increase her immune system and her energy so that she combat her health issue with ease. Heavenly Father thank you so much for healing her and making her stronger.  Cover any expenses  that grandmother needs. Bless the entire family's finances and  bless them with peace. I also lift up my sister Naturalmanenyc bless everything that regard her and answer all of her unspoken prayer request in Jesus' name. *Amen.*


----------



## BlackHairDiva

mrselle said:


> Please pray for me.  I am having a hard time letting go of some things I need to let go of.




Heavenly Father,
I lift up MrsElle. Father, remove any stronghold in her life and her overcome any obstacles that come in her way. Heavenly father, I thank you for giving my sister MrsElle strength and discernment  concerning her  situation. Continue to guide her  and bless her everything that concerns MrsElle. I say this prayer in Jesus' Name. Amen.

MrsElle,
It's important to let go, when you do not let go of things it stops you of moving forward. I know it's easier said than done. I too had things that I needed to let go and it took years for me to finally let go. Below is a sermon that helped me a lot and this clip appears to cover the topic on all fronts. 

Take Good care of yourself,

_BlackHairDiva_


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My grandma is out of ICU.  She is doing better but on a liquid diet.  BP is normal.
Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

kanozas said:


> My cousin P. lost his daughter.  Just 2 weeks ago or so, she was given a prog. of  2 years.  She has children.  Please pray for our family.  Thank you, ladies.



Heavenly Father,

Bless and protect Kanozas and her entire family. Father, I lift up her cousin P. who lost his daughter. Father be by this family's side , provide them comfort and cover all of their needs. Guide the communication between each family member so that each  so that the right comforting words are always said. Bless this family with peace in Jesus' name . Amen


----------



## futureapl

@BlackHairDiva thank you for praying for me. I'm leaving everything in his hands. I can't and wont allow them to cause me stress any longer. For the past couple of days I've been sleeping like a baby.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had a cancer related obstruction removed a few weeks ago and has been having lots of problems since that time, including stomach acid leaking onto her skin and burning.  Her surgeon has been away, but is finally back today.  She is very frail but still fighting.  She is really frustrated and upset about not getting the care she needs for the last few weeks.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my friend Linda in your prayers.  She had a cancer related obstruction removed a few weeks ago and has been having lots of problems since that time, including stomach acid leaking onto her skin and burning.  Her surgeon has been away, but is finally back today.  She is very frail but still fighting.  She is really frustrated and upset about not getting the care she needs for the last few weeks.



I'm praying for Linda, that God restores her soul to be at peace and to heal every function, cell and membrane of her body.  To give her much comfort and to stop those stomach acids, commanding them to settle into an alkaline formation in her body which does not burn, discomfort nor degrade her health and well-being.   Peace, peace and comfort and new life for precious Linda.    

In Jesus' name Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rsgal

Please pray for a family friend Bill. He fell out of bed this morn and broke his hip.
Surgery is scheduled for Friday, he is in a lot of pain. 
For a 89 yr old, this is a risky surgery. Ps pray that all goes well and no complications arise.


----------



## Shimmie

Rsgal said:


> Please pray for a family friend Bill. He fell out of bed this morn and broke his hip.
> Surgery is scheduled for Friday, he is in a lot of pain.
> For a 89 yr old, this is a risky surgery. Ps pray that all goes well and no complications arise.



Dear Father, we bow our hearts and ask you to please take care of Rsgal's friend Bill.    Dear God, thank you for healing his entire body, inside and outside.   Please let the pain reside and heal every bone, tissue and muscle in Bill's precious body.  

Dear Father, we thank you for protecting Bill before, during and after surgery and that the doctors will take heed to your guidance and with special care and special attention to all and every detail of Bill's condition and this operation.    Let the recovery be safe, and expedient.   And Father, give Bill extended life full of quality as well as quantity in years and gentle seasons full of love, health and healing and to have every need met beyond all areas of his life.

Bless this family, Father bless precious Rsgal and place them all at peace and full trust in you. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

@Rsgal, please keep us posted and please give Bill a great big hug from us.


----------



## Shimmie

@futureapl  and @kanozas 

Praying for you ... both of you.   God says, 'It is well'.  

In Jesus' Name,  Amen


----------



## futureapl

Thank you so much @Shimmie I'm in a good place now. I'm looking at this as a humbling experience.


----------



## Rsgal

Thanks @Shimmie for your powerful prayer. Blessings


----------



## movingforward

Quick run down:

For the last two months; I have been struggling between moving to Denver (where I want to go) and staying here in Chicago.  I fell that I'm not financially prepared to move to Denver (at least to my comfort level); but the same can be said regarding me staying in Chicago. (If I move to Denver it's without a job; and I'm currently employed in Chicago).

My friend said she hears (from the Lord) that I should make the move to Denver and God will provide.   I FEEL that no matter my decision; that my path will be blessed.

All of this happened last night.  I said whatever you have me to do Lord make it easy make it plain.  I slept, but I felt I was wrestling with this decision....I can't explain it.......I really just want God to tell me what to do. 

But then I woke up this morning and EVERYTHING from facebook to the posts in this forum. Is relating to my situation......I'm still uncertain.

The thing is FINAL decisions need to be made by Tuesday.........and I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Quick run down:
> 
> For the last two months; I have been struggling between moving to Denver (where I want to go) and staying here in Chicago.  I fell that I'm not financially prepared to move to Denver (at least to my comfort level); but the same can be said regarding me staying in Chicago. (If I move to Denver it's without a job; and I'm currently employed in Chicago).
> 
> My friend said she hears (from the Lord) that I should make the move to Denver and God will provide.   I FEEL that no matter my decision; that my path will be blessed.
> 
> All of this happened last night.  I said whatever you have me to do Lord make it easy make it plain.  I slept, but I felt I was wrestling with this decision....I can't explain it.......I really just want God to tell me what to do.
> 
> But then I woke up this morning and EVERYTHING from facebook to the posts in this forum. Is relating to my situation......I'm still uncertain.
> 
> The thing is FINAL decisions need to be made by Tuesday.........and I really don't know what to do.



Fear not... for God is with you, no matter where you go .... or stay.    Fear not...


----------



## sunkissedbronze

Please pray for me and my family,

 Currently my husband and I are unemployed with a two year old. We both got laid off from our positions :-( I was working for the State as a consultant and due to budget cuts was released and he was a corporate employee at Walgreens and due to the Boothe's/ Walgreens merger he was laid off. This has honestly been a difficult time for us!!! I am currently in graduate school at Northwestern so that is what is carrying us financially along with our savings BUT Lord knows this keeps me up at night. I waited so long to have a child because I didn't want that child to struggle in a family that dealt with financial stress. I can't explain my feelings because I am numb.... I feel like all this schooling and no jobs!!! My husband has his MBA which we struggle to pay student loans on, and mine will begin in August when my schooling ends... I am just asking the Lord for Strength and requesting the light of prayer in our lives please.. I realize we all struggle with something and if someone is dealing with something, but when you pray tonight, if you could please say a prayer for my family I would be forever grateful . 
Thank you so much!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

@sunkissedbronze
Praying for your and your family to reach a place of financial peace.
Make sure you seek a forbearance for the loans.  Do not deplete your savings.  I think the grace period is 6 months.  And you can change to income senisitve payments.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just an update, Linda had her surgery and was released to go home.  She is feeling better and had a different, larger tube inserted that doesn't leak stomach acid on her skin.  Who knew that could even be a problem.

Tom Brokaw recently released a book and discussed how hard it was for him dealing with his cancer (translating medicalease and horrible/rude medical staff).  Tom has unlimited financial means and a daughter who is an ER doctor.  I can't even imagine how the average person deals with such extensive medical issues.


----------



## Shimmie

sunkissedbronze said:


> Please pray for me and my family.
> 
> Currently my husband and I are unemployed with a two year old. We both got laid off from our positions :-( I was working for the State as a consultant and due to budget cuts was released and he was a corporate employee at Walgreens and due to the Boothe's/ Walgreens merger he was laid off. This has honestly been a difficult time for us!!! I am currently in graduate school at Northwestern so that is what is carrying us financially along with our savings BUT Lord knows this keeps me up at night. I waited so long to have a child because I didn't want that child to struggle in a family that dealt with financial stress. I can't explain my feelings because I am numb.... I feel like all this schooling and no jobs!!! My husband has his MBA which we struggle to pay student loans on, and mine will begin in August when my schooling ends... I am just asking the Lord for Strength and requesting the light of prayer in our lives please.. I realize we all struggle with something and if someone is dealing with something, but when you pray tonight, if you could please say a prayer for my family I would be forever grateful .
> Thank you so much!


Dear Father, thank you so much for this dear family whose trust is in you.  You have prepared a table of total provision for them that nothing nor anyone can take away.   

Thank you for this Precious Wife who puts her trust in you and will not let go, for you have ordained much for her in peace, your peace that cannot be swayed nor taken away.   Please give this family sweet and restful sleep, let them arise each day in peace and full of your joy.    For it is for this cause that they have you and they have Jesus working all of this out with blessings upon blessings.    

Lord thank you for hearing their prayers and bringing the answers in surprising ways.
In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Just an update, Linda had her surgery and was released to go home.  She is feeling better and had a different, larger tube inserted that doesn't leak stomach acid on her skin.  Who knew that could even be a problem.
> 
> Tom Brokaw recently released a book and discussed how hard it was for him dealing with his cancer (translating medicalease and horrible/rude medical staff).  Tom has unlimited financial means and a daughter who is an ER doctor.  I can't even imagine how the average person deals with such extensive medical issues.


So happy for the good news about Linda.   God bless her and you.

Sending love and gentle hugs to her and most definitely,  loving  prayers.


----------



## Rsgal

Thanks all for your prayers. Bill had his surgery which went well. But the anesthesia and morphine he was given for pain did not react well with him.
He is in Rehab now with less pain, but a lot of mental confusion. Most of the time he doesn't want to eat but I pray he will have regain mental clarity.
@Shimmie, and all those who've prayed for him, thank you much!


----------



## Shimmie

Rsgal said:


> Thanks all for your prayers. Bill had his surgery which went well. But the anesthesia and morphine he was given for pain did not react well with him.
> He is in Rehab now with less pain, but a lot of mental confusion. Most of the time he doesn't want to eat but I pray he will have regain mental clarity.
> @Shimmie, and all those who've prayed for him, thank you much!



@Rsgal...

It is a joy to pray with you and for you and Bill.   We thank God that all is coming together for his healing to completion.   With much love to Bill, Bless his darling heart, we thank God for Bill and you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My friend Linda is going home today!  Thanks for all the prayers.  Her son is away at his bachelor party.  I really do think she will be well enough to dance at his wedding.  

My friend Vielka could use some prayers.  She is dealing with a dangerous infection that seems to be affecting her more than normal due to her cancer.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> My friend Linda is going home today!  Thanks for all the prayers.  Her son is away at his bachelor party.  I really do think she will be well enough to dance at his wedding.
> 
> My friend Vielka could use some prayers.  She is dealing with a dangerous infection that seems to be affecting her more than normal due to her cancer.



I'm praying for a wonderful time for Linda and her son at his wedding.   She's been through so much, now it's time for her to enjoy the 'Joys of Life' and she shall indeed with all thanks unto God.

Praying for your friend Vielka; that she is completely and solely healed by Jesus and that the infection in her body is not only removed completely but that it shall never return ever again in Jesus' name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## ivyness

I'm just asking for strength to get through this valley intact because I am really struggling to look on the positive side of life. All i feel is despair. All the time. While i will not self medicate with alcohol like i would have even six months ago, i need to find a way to get through each minute which feels like eternity due to all the thoughts running through my mind.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> I'm jusyou  t asking for strength to get through this valley intact because I am really struggling to look on the positive side of life. All i feel is despair. All the time. While i will not self medicate with alcohol like i would have even six months ago, i need to find a way to get through each minute which feels like eternity due to all the thoughts running through my mind.


@ivyness....
Dear One... you are so loved and please know that when you are weakest, God is strong.    You have God's loving strength to lean on, you are not alone to depend upon your own.

You are not a failure...you are loved.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## kanozas

I request prayers for my friend who is suffering from fibromyalgia and migraines.  Please pray for her healing and comfort during this stressful time.  Thank you much.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> I request prayers for my friend who is suffering from fibromyalgia and migraines.  Please pray for her healing and comfort during this stressful time.  Thank you much.



Dear Father, we thank you for loving Kanozas friend so very much; healing her is your love being poured upon her...completely.    Thank you for healing all of the nerves and muscle contractions and freeing this dear one from the pain.    Thank you for giving her strength and energy and for replenishing her blood cells and blood flow throughout her entire being.   

Release the inflammation that has caused the symptoms and the discomfort; unwind the tense vessels and allow the blood flow to be warm and smooth as fresh anointed oil through her spine.... her neck, jaws, cheeks, back and shoulders, arms and fingers.   Bless her Father God and thank you again and again for the love that is being poured inside and out of this dear one who lives in your heart.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kanozas

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, we thank you for loving Kanozas friend so very much; healing her is your love being poured upon her...completely.    Thank you for healing all of the nerves and muscle contractions and freeing this dear one from the pain.    Thank you for giving her strength and energy and for replenishing her blood cells and blood flow throughout her entire being.
> 
> Release the inflammation that has caused the symptoms and the discomfort; unwind the tense vessels and allow the blood flow to be warm and smooth as fresh anointed oil through her spine.... her neck, jaws, cheeks, back and shoulders, arms and fingers.   Bless her Father God and thank you again and again for the love that is being poured inside and out of this dear one who lives in your heart.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.




Omgoodness, what a beautiful prayer and much more specific than I could have given.  Thank you and all the ladies.  Please know, I'm holding you collectively in prayer as well.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Omgoodness, what a beautiful prayer and much more specific than I could have given.  Thank you and all the ladies.  Please know, I'm holding you collectively in prayer as well.


Dearest Sister (and I do mean Sister) I am humbled to pray with and for you.  Thank you so much for praying for us, it comes from your heart.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my friend Vielka in your prayers.  She's been admitted to the hospital and started comfort care today.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Ever wonder why wonderful people seem to leave us so soon but the most devilish people live forever?  I do suppose the faithful leave us to go be with God but it does often cross my mind why some awful people don't seem to have a care in the world beyond being hateful and devious.


----------



## kanozas

My heart is breaking for a family.  Her husband and 4 mo. old son were killed in a car accident.  Her remaining 1st grader is wheelchair-bound.  She needs help and is moving away from home to heal.  She will need help with her son for the summer.  Please pray for her and for her son.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please prayer for strength and healing for the family and friends of Vielka.  She died due to a cancer related illness.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My family could use some prayers.  My grandma passed away.


----------



## lav123

@kanozas and @naturalmanenyc

Just prayed.


----------



## Shiks

Praying for you ladies.

@Shimmie you have mail


----------



## kanozas

*EMERGENCY PRAYER REQUEST:*


Have need of believers to pray for protection and success in removing a relative from a horrible medical situation ASAP.  That all are safe and that there is calm and a successful transition to another facility without interruption.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> *EMERGENCY PRAYER REQUEST:*
> 
> 
> Have need of believers to pray for protection and success in removing a relative from a horrible medical situation ASAP.  That all are safe and that there is calm and a successful transition to another facility without interruption.  Thank you!!!


Praying for your dear family members.


----------



## kanozas

Shimmie said:


> Praying for your dear family members.



I just came back on to see this.  Victim of medical kidnapping.  Please pray that the DA changes his mind and takes on the case.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> I just came back on to see this.  Victim of medical kidnapping.  Please pray that the DA changes his mind and takes on the case.



Definitely!   And even more for God's intervention overruling the opposing actions of anyone.   God's favor is ruling over this situation, completely.    And for this we thank Him, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## kanozas

Amein!  Amein!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Amein!  Amein!!!!!


Amein


----------



## Shimmie

Still praying for each of you, here.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Praying for all the grieving hearts.  God knows every tear you cry.


----------



## futureapl

Please pray for my supervisor. She just learned that she has cancer again.


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Please pray for my supervisor. She just learned that she has cancer again.



Dear Lord, thank you for showing this dear one how much she is loved and that by your 'stripes' she is healed; healed from the crown of her head to the very soles of her feet and her inward being, set free from all fear and every single cancerous and inflammable cell.    

Thank you Dear Lord for giving her 'Life beyond Life', Health beyond Health and Faith beyond Faith and your Peace which cannot be removed from her heart and soul.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Praying for all the grieving hearts.  God knows every tear you cry.



I join you in prayer.  Amen   Thank you @bellatiamarie for your loving prayers for all.  Your prayers are not in vain.  The heart of God lives in them and in you.


----------



## futureapl

Thank you @Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Thank you @Shimmie



Please keep us posted.


----------



## stephluv

Asking for prayer Ive updated my resume and need the push to begin applying for jobs with better pay benefits etc I'm highly underpaid and I would love to advance my studies with more certifications and prayerfully an advanced degree such as a Masters Feeling like life is passing me by with all these engagements  weddings and baby showers  Want to feel worth Again


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Asking for prayer Ive updated mGod's esume and need the push to begin applying for jobs with better pay benefits etc I'm highly underpaid and I would love to advance my studies with more certifications and prayerfully an advanced degree such as a Masters Feeling like life is passing me by with all these engagements  weddings and baby showers  Want to feel worth Again


You are of great value and your gifts shall speak loudly of you ... be ready for God's promotion. Exercise your gifts, revive them, show the world who you are.    Be ready.


----------



## crlsweetie912

asking for prayers for my good friend that's like a sister to me.  (Nicole and her husband Marc) Her new marriage is in trouble...and she sounds so despondent.  I'm just so scared for her if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> asking for prayers for my good friend that's like a sister to me.  (Nicole and her husband Marc) Her new marriage is in trouble...and she sounds so despondent.  I'm just so scared for her if this doesn't work out.


@crlsweetie912 

Praying for God's loving peace to prevail for your dear 'sister' and her husband.   No matter what the issue / issues are, we just join with her in prayer letting God put it all to rest.    God's Word says that _'He brings all wars to end...'_ and so this shall be for your dear friend.  The war in her marriage shall end and only love and peace shall prevail, in Jesus' Holy Name, Amen and Amen.

_He makes wars cease to the ends of the earth. He breaks the bow and shatters the spear; he burns the shields with fire.  ----- Psalm 46:9_

Dearest Sweetie:  God has ordained peace in their marriage...the weapons shall not prevail.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please send up prayers for my dad.  He is not dealing well with the death of his mom and it's bringing back memories of the death of his little brother.
Please ask God to lift whatever burden off of him.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please send up prayers for my dad.  He is not dealing well with the death of his mom and it's bringing back memories of the death of his little brother.
> Please ask God to lift whatever burden off of him.


 
 Dear Father, we thank you for embracing 'Dad' during his time of grieving over his Mom's passing.  Father we thank you for your love, your peace and your warm embrace centered around his heart to ease him through this painful time.   He shall get through this, as hard as it may seem, he shall indeed get through this, because of your love. 

For this we thank you with all of our hearts.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you @Shimmie 
I really appreciate it.


----------



## movingforward

Praise Report!!  Yeah me!

I received a job offer for my salary asking amount.  Please pray there are no hiccups or hangups with the background checks!  in Jesus Name AMEN!


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Praise Report!!  Yeah me!
> 
> I received a job offer for my salary asking amount.  Please pray there are no hiccups or hangups with the background checks!  in Jesus Name AMEN!


   Congratulations!  

God is still moving you 'Forward', therefore there are no hiccups.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## sunkissedbronze

I would like to ask for you all to continue to pray for my family, as discussed earlier my husband and I are desparately trying to find jobs and it is becoming seriously depressing. My dad has now fallen extremely ill ( due to a stroke ) and is in and out of the hospital. I feel like the world is crashing in and I know their is strength in numbers. I just would like to ask that my husband finds a position soon that is good financial and the ideal fit for him, I finish graduate school despite all this occurring around me and that my family is healthy. I know its a lot but I would just like to ask for the prayers please and thank you


----------



## Shimmie

sunkissedbronze said:


> I would like to ask for you all to continue to pray for my family, as discussed earlier my husband and I are desparately trying to find jobs and it is becoming seriously depressing. My dad has now fallen extremely ill ( due to a stroke ) and is in and out of the hospital. I feel like the world is crashing in and I know their is strength in numbers. I just would like to ask that my husband finds a position soon that is good financial and the ideal fit for him, I finish graduate school despite all this occurring around me and that my family is healthy. I know its a lot but I would just like to ask for the prayers please and thank you


 @sunkissedbronze 

    We are truly praying with and for you and your family.   Be not discouraged, God is already there with you and providing for every need and prayer of your heart. 

Love and blessings surround you far more than ever and always will.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## movingforward

movingforward said:


> Praise Report!!  Yeah me!
> 
> I received a job offer for my salary asking amount.  Please pray there are no hiccups or hangups with the background checks!  in Jesus Name AMEN!



It's a go!  I start on the 27th!  Thank you ladies for your prayers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Congratulations!!!



movingforward said:


> It's a go!  I start on the 27th!  Thank you ladies for your prayers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Prayers for you and your family.  



sunkissedbronze said:


> I would like to ask for you all to continue to pray for my family, as discussed earlier my husband and I are desparately trying to find jobs and it is becoming seriously depressing. My dad has now fallen extremely ill ( due to a stroke ) and is in and out of the hospital. I feel like the world is crashing in and I know their is strength in numbers. I just would like to ask that my husband finds a position soon that is good financial and the ideal fit for him, I finish graduate school despite all this occurring around me and that my family is healthy. I know its a lot but I would just like to ask for the prayers please and thank you


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please prayer for strength and healing for DH and our family and friends.  His beloved aunt died after battling various illnesses in NYC and then being moved out of state for better care.  We are leaving town tomorrow to travel to the funeral.  I do take comfort in knowing that she probably lived longer by getting out of NYC and to better providers since DH spent a lot of time battling with doctors in NYC who seemed overworked and not as caring.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> It's a go!  I start on the 27th!  Thank you ladies for your prayers.


It truly is 'a go'... for God never fails to move you 'forward' and covered in His love and protection.

Please keep us posted...and ENJOY your gifts from God for many showers of blessings are descending upon you.    Therefore turn your umbrella upside down to catch them...'all'.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please prayer for strength and healing for DH and our family and friends.  His beloved aunt died after battling various illnesses in NYC and then being moved out of state for better care.  We are leaving town tomorrow to travel to the funeral.  I do take comfort in knowing that she probably lived longer by getting out of NYC and to better providers since DH spent a lot of time battling with doctors in NYC who seemed overworked and not as caring.



Dearest @naturalmanenyc 

Praying for you, your husband and your family.    Thanking God for your peace, your safe travels and I truly thank God for your heart of love and for you being such a faithful woman of love and prayer.

You truly are a 'jewel' that shines for your family and other loved ones.   May your precious husband's aunt, 'rest in loving peace' with the Lord Jesus... Our Christ.

God bless each of you and know that we are with you in heart.


----------



## shespoison

Please pray for my mom who lost the love of her life suddenly. 

Please pray that I come out of this situation by finding a job that can fully support my life. 

Please just pray for my family in general. We are all really going through it.


----------



## Shimmie

shespoison said:


> Please pray for my mom who lost the love of her life suddenly.
> 
> Please pray that I come out of this situation by finding a job that can fully support my life.
> 
> Please just pray for my family in general. We are all really going through it.



@shespoison

Hi there 

I'm sorry to hear about your Mom's loss of someone she loves.   I pray for God to heal her broken heart and to bring her through this in His loving peace and please know and be fully assured that God indeed loves your Mom.    And with this Love for her, is His secure embrace of her, into His heart, to love the hurt and pain away; and to rebuild her heart and her life, anew.

Regarding your prayer to find a job, I pray that God does exceedingly, abundantly and far above your prayers and expectations and that you will see and experience the full love of God in your heart and in your life and have more than just a job, but total provision for all of your needs and a closeness between you and God that you have never known possible.

So matter what has occurred in your past, and even in your Mom's past...all is forgiven and God is bringing a brand new start for each of you and it will be safe in Him.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Please stay in touch.   The prayers never expire for they come from God's heart which is forever.


----------



## shespoison

Thank you so much @Shimmie


----------



## sunkissedbronze

Shimmie said:


> @sunkissedbronze
> 
> We are truly praying with and for you and your family.   Be not discouraged, God is already there with you and providing for every need and prayer of your heart.
> 
> Love and blessings surround you far more than ever and always will.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen





Thank you very very much!


----------



## PrissiSippi

Prayer for my hubby and myself. He's having a small outpatient surgery Monday that he's kinda nervous about but very optimistic. This Saturday before his surgery I take my school administration test. I find it hard to study though because I'm tiiiiired. I feel like I've been moving around too much this summer instead of resting up for a new school year. 

Also pray that my mom figures out what to do. My Gma is losing her sight. It's really time for her to move with us. She's almost blind but lives alone and cooks/cleans for herself. It's dangerous to keep this up as her sight continues to decrease. My mom is afraid to push the issue because she feels older people value their independence over all and taking it away from her may kill her (she's like 93). I can see this whole thing is kind of stressful for my mom as she is the only child and there's only so much my sibling and I can do.


----------



## Shimmie

PrissiSippi said:


> Prayer for my hubby and myself. He's having a small outpatient surgery Monday that he's kinda nervous about but very optimistic. This Saturday before his surgery I take my school administration test. I find it hard to study though because I'm tiiiiired. I feel like I've been moving around too much this summer instead of resting up for a new school year.
> 
> Also pray that my mom figures out what to do. My Gma is losing her sight. It's really time for her to move with us. She's almost blind but lives alone and cooks/cleans for herself. It's dangerous to keep this up as her sight continues to decrease. My mom is afraid to push the issue because she feels older people value their independence over all and taking it away from her may kill her (she's like 93). I can see this whole thing is kind of stressful for my mom as she is the only child and there's only so much my sibling and I can do.


 
@PrissiSippi...

Just wanted to let you know that many saw your post and have been holding you up in prayer and still are praying for you and your family     Please stay encouraged and keep us posted.   As for your Grandmom, she will be honored to live with you.   She just doesn't want to be a burden.  However, your love for her will assure her that she is not and that each of you welcome her with open hearts and arms.   At 93 years 'YOUNG', your Grandmom is amazing.  God bless her.     

God's love is hovering over each of you in your family and He is perfecting every concern that you have in your heart.  

Love and blessings to you.


----------



## fatimablush

can you say another prayer.

my test   week or so ago revealed another spot on my liver.

i knew when the NP came in with the oncologist i was in for bad news.

now i have to have a complete bone scan, brain and head scan,chest scan. i have the scans on tuesday and wednesday i am having a biopsy of the liver.

i also see him this friday..before he goes away for vacation. he is working on course of action and i will start that next monday,

i know i am in for another battle, a fight for my life.

i can sure use prayers from you again..it seems my prayers are not enough.

SO took me away for my bday and it felt good to get away..but now i am faced with this..trying to remain positive is so hard.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> can you say another prayer.
> 
> my test   week or so ago revealed another spot on my liver.
> 
> i knew when the NP came in with the oncologist i was in for bad news.
> 
> now i have to have a complete bone scan, brain and head scan, bone scan. i have the scans on tuesday and wednesday i am having a biopsy of the liver.
> 
> i also see him this friday..before he goes away for vacation. he is working on course of action and i will start that next monday,
> 
> i know i am in for another battle, a fight for my life.
> 
> i can sure use prayers from you again..it seems my prayers are not enough.
> 
> SO took me away for my bday and it felt good to get away..but now i am faced with this..trying to remain positive is so hard.




Dearest @fatimablush 

  

Fear not, precious one, God will never leave you for forsake you.   Please know as well, that He has heard the very heart of your prayers and will not abandon you.    In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I really appreciate you for keeping this thread alive.
We discovered that more in-laws are going through medical issues while out of town for the funeral.
I hope we can make it through 2015 with no more funerals.




Shimmie said:


> Dearest @naturalmanenyc
> 
> Praying for you, your husband and your family.    Thanking God for your peace, your safe travels and I truly thank God for your heart of love and for you being such a faithful woman of love and prayer.
> 
> You truly are a 'jewel' that shines for your family and other loved ones.   May your precious husband's aunt, 'rest in loving peace' with the Lord Jesus... Our Christ.
> 
> God bless each of you and know that we are with you in heart.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> I really appreciate you for keeping this thread alive.
> We discovered that more in-laws are going through medical issues while out of town for the funeral.
> I hope we can make it through 2015 with no more funerals.



Hey Angel...     Praying with you 

One thing I know, "for this cause, we have Jesus' who will always see us through.

I can't help but notice how you always come to Jesus no matter what.  And He sees this, God sees your faith and how strong it continues to trust in Him.    God is so blessed by your faith in Him throughout all of this and indeed He is blessing you and drawing you closer to Him in love.

Regarding your concerns for your family: 

Psalm 112 -- "I will not fear evil tidings (bad news), for my heart is fixed (it is established), trusting in the Lord".


----------



## fatimablush

can you say a prayer for me...

i now have two spots on my liver and one on my lung. 

my insurance is giving me problems again as usual...please say a prayer...i really feel like screaming.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> can you say a prayer for me...
> 
> i now have two spots on my liver and one on my lung.
> 
> my insurance is giving me problems again as usual...please say a prayer...i really feel like screaming.




Dear Father, in the name of Jesus, you are the God who heals us all and you are Jehovah Jireh who not only provides but whose provision SHALL be seen in your daughter's life.  

Lord Jesus, thank you for covering this dear one with your peace, your soft and gentle presence that nothing and no one can ever steal away from her. 

Lord, I thank you so much for this and more.   In your precious name which is forever and always, Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep DH and our family and friends in prayer.  His favorite uncle died.
It has been a very difficult year with so many deaths among our family and friends.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep DH and our family and friends in prayer.  His favorite uncle died.
> It has been a very difficult year with so many deaths among our family and friends.



Dear @naturalmanenyc 

First, I just have to give you and your family a great big family hug ((((Hug)))) and  it surpasses the Internet, it comes straight from my heart. 

I ask God to bless you and your husband and family members with the peace that surpasses all understanding and that you are richly embodied with a strength that only God can give to keep each you tightly knit together as one.    

Dearest Naturalmanenyc, you've watched your different family members go through so much and yet you still remain a rock for each and everyone of them.   May God continue to bless you with more love than you've ever known and that you and your husband and family will always be health and strong and protected and with God's total provision in every area of your lives.

I pray God's loving protection over your marriage and your children.   That the cares of this life and the evils of this world will never touch your bodies nor your hearts.   You, your husband and children will always be of those, who trust and believe in the Lord and never, ever sway back from Him nor concede to the whims of this world.    These prayers shall never expire for God is forever and so is His word.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

Be at peace, dear one, please be at peace, for God is with you, always.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you so much. We really appreciate the support.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Thank you to all of you that have asked for prayer or prayed for others.  God is listening. He is able. 

James 5:16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Thank you to all of you that have asked for prayer or prayed for others.  God is listening. He is able.
> 
> James 5:16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.


@bellatiamarie 
Thank you so much for being here with all of your love, prayers and support.  It is appreciated far more than you know.   Please keep posting for you are truly blessing many, many hearts who have need of prayers and yet have not posted.

God bless you beyond your prayers.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## prettykinks

Hi Everyone,
 I am asking for prayer for my family right now. My children are having behavior issues and I can't seem to change it. My youngest was taken to his doc and was evaluated and doesn't have any mental disorders it's strictly behavior. I sent his to a preschool that was meant to help children with behavior issues and it has gotten worse because he was exposed to kids with mental disorders and truly bad problems and he took on heir behaviors. It hurts that I can't help him. Their father hasn't had contact in about 4 years and I know they both hurt from that. Both have a hard time dealing with rejection and have anger issues.

I am having financial troubles. I was doing well then the patient I care for daily went into the hospital for an extended period of time and I was unable to get enough work to cover bills. I am back to work now and am doing doubles alot to try and catch up but I am so far behind it isn't working. We haven't had proper food in our home in almost 3 weeks. Thank God my mom helps us out alot. Almost every bill is paid short right now and I an renting my bedroom set and they are coming to get it today because I don't have the $165 to pay the bill. I'm trying to not feel defeated right now because I know that God is my provider and he has seen us through some situations before. I am trying so hard to keep a roof on our head right now because a year ago we were living in a shelter and we refuse to go back. Please pray for us that things turn around very soon.


----------



## Shimmie

prettykinks said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am asking for prayer for my family right now. My children are having behavior issues and I can't seem to change it. My youngest was taken to his doc and was evaluated and doesn't have any mental disorders it's strictly behavior. I sent his to a preschool that was meant to help children with behavior issues and it has gotten worse because he was exposed to kids with mental disorders and truly bad problems and he took on heir behaviors. It hurts that I can't help him. Their father hasn't had contact in about 4 years and I know they both hurt from that. Both have a hard time dealing with rejection and have anger issues.
> 
> I am having financial troubles. I was doing well then the patient I care for daily went into the hospital for an extended period of time and I was unable to get enough work to cover bills. I am back to work now and am doing doubles alot to try and catch up but I am so far behind it isn't working. We haven't had proper food in our home in almost 3 weeks. Thank God my mom helps us out alot. Almost every bill is paid short right now and I an renting my bedroom set and they are coming to get it today because I don't have the $165 to pay the bill. I'm trying to not feel defeated right now because I know that God is my provider and he has seen us through some situations before. I am trying so hard to keep a roof on our head right now because a year ago we were living in a shelter and we refuse to go back. Please pray for us that things turn around very soon.



Dear @prettykinks

Don't give up on your faith in your children.    I was in a similar situation with my son and what I learned was to dedicate my children unto the Lord.   I have asked the Lord to help me with a prayer for you.  This is it below.   Be blessed for God is giving you His best...   For He loves you so much and more.     Here's the prayer for you:

'Lord, I commit unto you my children in Jesus' Name.   You have a divine plan for each of them and because I am releasing them unto you, there is no weapon no evil plan that can remove them from out of your hand.   Jesus said, that whatever has been given unto Him cannot be taken from His hand, therefore my children are indeed safe with you.  

Dear Lord each day, I allow my heart to be open to your loving guidance as to what I should do for the care of my babies, for you will never, ever lead me astray.   It is your wisdom that shall prevail in my heart and not fear nor doubt.

I allow you to repel the enemy from the paths of my children and that they will be embraced with your heart and your protection from any and all negative forces which are in this earth.    No evil shall befall them, no harm shall come near them, for you are there and you truly care for the protection of their souls and well-being.

Lord, I thank you for the right teachers and the right teaching environment for my son and that no unclean spirits shall prevail over nor around them.   Give them a sound mind, a peaceful spirit, a pure heart that is lead by and for you, for they have been dedicated for you to care for them fully.

I thank your for releasing my finances from the _'foxes which spoil the vine'_, meaning the deliberate overcharging from companies and excessive billings from vendors who take advantage of those in dire need.     I thank you that the rental company can no longer take advantage of my finances for they are vultures who charge upwards of 200% or more for the rentals of furnishings and appliances that are not only overpriced but are also 'USED' merchandise that has been in other homes, used and contaminated by others, unknown and then re-rented to others uncleaned, therefore, you have blessed me with being released from this robbery and you shall surely provide me with new furnishings and paid in full, owing no one ever again.

In Jesus' Name, you are working all of this for my 'Good' and not bad.   And for this I thank you over and over again; for you Dear God are forever faithful and I trust you to make all things new in my life and for my sons a brand new beginning with no end.

In Jesus' Name, I love you Dear God and I let everything go and let you show...'Up' in my life in all.

Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lucia

@prettykinks

Praying for you and your family cause you are being tag teamed by the evil one and his cronies but you and your family will prevail in Jesus name Amen.

Adding some suggestions and please don't take this the wrong way I'm just giving you options that may help.

Since your little ones are still very young  read them biblical bedtime stories every night. It will sink in their brains subconscious (good for later on when thier older) and calm them before bedtime.


Also if you're not doing this already  after story time pray with them at night before bedtime and before meals. Put God first and show your children that example and they will follow your example.

Jesus loves you.  I know you do this but tell them that you love them more often than usual than you already do everyday multiple times a day. Also tell them that Jesus loves them everyday.that will counter act the negativity of not having Dad around.


If and when they ask about their father tell them it's not their fault or anyone's fault Dad is confused and just made some mistakes and that being angry or mad at everyone else in the world including themselves only making them and you unhappy and you all want to be happy.

Also once you get yourself caught up and can afford some furniture don't go back to those leeches at the rental place. Go to some good wills Salvation Army places some have use furniture in good condition some from stores that have gone out of business the price on the ticket is not the price you have to pay haggle the price down and get it for a bargain.  You can also buy good quality clothes there for almost nothing just wash and iron and its new.

For food assistance there are government pantries but they will only help you so much if you qualify  but I know that Catholic food pantries give food weekly without fail they also help pay bills just do a google search for your area under Catholic food pantry you can also ask at the local Catholic Church by phone or in person.  There are other  religious food pantries but I don't know there schedules if they're available everywhere.

Also if you stop by in person ask the Preist or Deacon to say a blessing and prayer for you and your children. Tell him about the behavioral problems beforehand so he can tailor his prayer.  There's always a service every morning 7 days a week 7-8am you can always catch them right after and ask.

PS you don't have to be Catholic for them to help you.

Link to biblical bedtime stories

http://www.essex1.com/pages/paul/Bible.html


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> @prettykinks
> 
> Praying for you and your family cause you are being tag teamed by the evil one and his cronies but you and your family will prevail in Jesus name Amen.
> 
> Adding some suggestions and please don't take this the wrong way I'm just giving you options that may help.
> 
> Since your little ones are still very young  read them biblical bedtime stories every night. It will sink in their brains subconscious (good for later on when thier older) and calm them before bedtime.
> 
> 
> Also if you're not doing this already  after story time pray with them at night before bedtime and before meals. Put God first and show your children that example and they will follow your example.
> 
> Jesus loves you.  I know you do this but tell them that you love them more often than usual than you already do everyday multiple times a day. Also tell them that Jesus loves them everyday.that will counter act the negativity of not having Dad around.
> 
> 
> If and when they ask about their father tell them it's not their fault or anyone's fault Dad is confused and just made some mistakes and that being angry or mad at everyone else in the world including themselves only making them and you unhappy and you all want to be happy.
> 
> Also once you get yourself caught up and can afford some furniture don't go back to those leeches at the rental place. Go to some good wills Salvation Army places some have use furniture in good condition some from stores that have gone out of business the price on the ticket is not the price you have to pay haggle the price down and get it for a bargain.  You can also buy good quality clothes there for almost nothing just wash and iron and its new.
> 
> For food assistance there are government pantries but they will only help you so much if you qualify  but I know that Catholic food pantries give food weekly without fail they also help pay bills just do a google search for your area under Catholic food pantry you can also ask at the local Catholic Church by phone or in person.  There are other  religious food pantries but I don't know there schedules if they're available everywhere.
> 
> Also if you stop by in person ask the Preist or Deacon to say a blessing and prayer for you and your children. Tell him about the behavioral problems beforehand so he can tailor his prayer.  There's always a service every morning 7 days a week 7-8am you can always catch them right after and ask.
> 
> PS you don't have to be Catholic for them to help you.
> 
> Link to biblical bedtime stories
> 
> http://www.essex1.com/pages/paul/Bible.html


@Lucia 

Thank you so much for being here.   Your post is most helpful and you are right about the Catholic Church's outreach.   They were a huge help to me when my children were very young and I was trying to get by on my own.    I thank God for my family's support  and the loving kindness from the Catholic Church who never asked questions, they just opened their hearts when I asked for their help.


----------



## prettykinks

Shimmie said:


> Dear @prettykinks
> 
> Don't give up on your faith in your children.    I was in a similar situation with my son and what I learned was to dedicate my children unto the Lord.   I have asked the Lord to help me with a prayer for you.  This is it below.   Be blessed for God is giving you His best...   For He loves you so much and more.     Here's the prayer for you:
> 
> 'Lord, I commit unto you my children in Jesus' Name.   You have a divine plan for each of them and because I am releasing them unto you, there is no weapon no evil plan that can remove them from out of your hand.   Jesus said, that whatever has been given unto Him cannot be taken from His hand, therefore my children are indeed safe with you.
> 
> Dear Lord each day, I allow my heart to be open to your loving guidance as to what I should do for the care of my babies, for you will never, ever lead me astray.   It is your wisdom that shall prevail in my heart and not fear nor doubt.
> 
> I allow you to repel the enemy from the paths of my children and that they will be embraced with your heart and your protection from any and all negative forces which are in this earth.    No evil shall befall them, no harm shall come near them, for you are there and you truly care for the protection of their souls and well-being.
> 
> Lord, I thank you for the right teachers and the right teaching environment for my son and that no unclean spirits shall prevail over nor around them.   Give them a sound mind, a peaceful spirit, a pure heart that is lead by and for you, for they have been dedicated for you to care for them fully.
> 
> I thank your for releasing my finances from the _'foxes which spoil the vine'_, meaning the deliberate overcharging from companies and excessive billings from vendors who take advantage of those in dire need.     I thank you that the rental company can no longer take advantage of my finances for they are vultures who charge upwards of 200% or more for the rentals of furnishings and appliances that are not only overpriced but are also 'USED' merchandise that has been in other homes, used and contaminated by others, unknown and then re-rented to others uncleaned, therefore, you have blessed me with being released from this robbery and you shall surely provide me with new furnishings and paid in full, owing no one ever again.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, you are working all of this for my 'Good' and not bad.   And for this I thank you over and over again; for you Dear God are forever faithful and I trust you to make all things new in my life and for my sons a brand new beginning with no end.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, I love you Dear God and I let everything go and let you show...'Up' in my life in all.
> 
> Amen and Amen.



Thank you soooo much Shimmie!!!! I am so glad I posted my prayer request. I felt ashamed and embarrassed and didn't want to put my business out there. I'm so thankful for this prayer It really touched my heart.


----------



## prettykinks

Lucia said:


> @prettykinks
> 
> Praying for you and your family cause you are being tag teamed by the evil one and his cronies but you and your family will prevail in Jesus name Amen.
> 
> Adding some suggestions and please don't take this the wrong way I'm just giving you options that may help.
> 
> Since your little ones are still very young  read them biblical bedtime stories every night. It will sink in their brains subconscious (good for later on when thier older) and calm them before bedtime.
> 
> 
> Also if you're not doing this already  after story time pray with them at night before bedtime and before meals. Put God first and show your children that example and they will follow your example.
> 
> Jesus loves you.  I know you do this but tell them that you love them more often than usual than you already do everyday multiple times a day. Also tell them that Jesus loves them everyday.that will counter act the negativity of not having Dad around.
> 
> 
> If and when they ask about their father tell them it's not their fault or anyone's fault Dad is confused and just made some mistakes and that being angry or mad at everyone else in the world including themselves only making them and you unhappy and you all want to be happy.
> 
> Also once you get yourself caught up and can afford some furniture don't go back to those leeches at the rental place. Go to some good wills Salvation Army places some have use furniture in good condition some from stores that have gone out of business the price on the ticket is not the price you have to pay haggle the price down and get it for a bargain.  You can also buy good quality clothes there for almost nothing just wash and iron and its new.
> 
> For food assistance there are government pantries but they will only help you so much if you qualify  but I know that Catholic food pantries give food weekly without fail they also help pay bills just do a google search for your area under Catholic food pantry you can also ask at the local Catholic Church by phone or in person.  There are other  religious food pantries but I don't know there schedules if they're available everywhere.
> 
> Also if you stop by in person ask the Preist or Deacon to say a blessing and prayer for you and your children. Tell him about the behavioral problems beforehand so he can tailor his prayer.  There's always a service every morning 7 days a week 7-8am you can always catch them right after and ask.
> 
> PS you don't have to be Catholic for them to help you.
> 
> Link to biblical bedtime stories
> 
> http://www.essex1.com/pages/paul/Bible.html



Thanks Lucia for the tips! I have gone to the Catholic Church for the food bank but I work during the hours they issue food. I think they may have one night session I have to check. I had forgotten about this resource. I will start the bible stories tomorrow night with my boys.


----------



## Shimmie

prettykinks said:


> Thank you soooo much Shimmie!!!! I am so glad I posted my prayer request. I felt ashamed and embarrassed and didn't want to put my business out there. I'm so thankful for this prayer It really touched my heart.


You are so very welcome.   You will not fail in this.   God is going to show great and mighty things that you never knew existed nor thought possible.    You are going to discover many strengths that you never knew you had and all with great peace and the love of God with you all the way.      God's word says that you will never be ashamed nor will you be forsaken.   You are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who truly loves you beyond words and this temporary challenge. 

Stay strong.  You have already won this battle.


----------



## kanozas

This is certainly a "new" phase towards healing but we are so under evil attack that I ask the ladies here to remember us in prayer.


----------



## fatimablush

please say a friend who has been with my for years....she just had a stroke. she is a true DIVA.a kind hearted one. Please.


----------



## Lucia

Ladies I tried to give the good news to someone today. I felt that I had to say something to this person. But I don't know if the message even got through please pray for this person (God knows who they are) that they're heart will be opened and they will receive Jesus as their Lord and savior  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> This is certainly a "new" phase towards healing but we are so under evil attack that I ask the ladies here to remember us in prayer.



Praying and thanking God that His peace prevails and covers you in His total love and protection .   The favor of God is upon you; truly you are covered by His wings of protection and love.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> please say a friend who has been with my for years....she just had a stroke. she is a true DIVA.a kind hearted one. Please.


Dear Father in Heaven and Earth... thank you for healing this dear one.  

Thank you that the strength and loving warmth of your healing is felt by her and that you are strengthening every nerve, cell and function of her body and that she will rise above this and walk in beauty, you shall grant her the grace and elegance of being a woman that will never show the signs of a stroke...only your healing in her duly enhanced.

Dear Father, thou art God and none is above you; for thou art God forever and ever,

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Ladies I tried to give the good news to someone today. I felt that I had to say something to this person. But I don't know if the message even got through please pray for this person (God knows who they are) that they're heart will be opened and they will receive Jesus as their Lord and savior  Amen.



Dearest @Lucia 

The 'seeds' of God's love shall not be uprooted which were planted in this dear ones heart.

They will indeed yield unto the love of God, heart, body and full soul.   For this we thank God our Father in Heaven.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies, I've been going through something heavy for quite some time. I feel like our family is under a curse, with 90% of the females in our family getting/have been molested. There's so much hurt, pain, jealousy, and secrets. I'm just under so much pressure in every area of my life: finances(been out of work for 5 years, have no idea what to do) family(my son has been having trouble with toileting because he has an over active bladder, and learning issues) relationship (so much heartbreak. I'm single now). I've been holding on by the skin of my teeth and the grace of God. Please pray for me, that God blesses me, and blesses me indeed so I may be a blessing to others.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies, I've been going through something heavy for quite some time. I feel like our family is under a curse, with 90% of the females in our family getting/have been molested. There's so much hurt, pain, jealousy, and secrets.
> 
> I'm just under so much pressure in every area of my life: finances(been out of work for 5 years, have no idea what to do) family(my son has been having trouble with toileting because he has an over active bladder, and learning issues) relationship (so much heartbreak. I'm single now). I've been holding on by the skin of my teeth and the grace of God. Please pray for me, that God blesses me, and blesses me indeed so I may be a blessing to others.



  

Precious @whosthatcurl ... _from the heart of God our Dear Father in Heaven:_

_My Dearest Most Precious Daughter... _





There shall be showers of blessings softly raining upon you; to wipe away all tears and fears ending the doubts and troubles within.    

_My Darling Daughter_, you *are* blessed, indeed.   

Just receive it for you already believe it. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Lucia

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies, I've been going through something heavy for quite some time. I feel like our family is under a curse, with 90% of the females in our family getting/have been molested. There's so much hurt, pain, jealousy, and secrets. I'm just under so much pressure in every area of my life: finances(been out of work for 5 years, have no idea what to do) family(my son has been having trouble with toileting because he has an over active bladder, and learning issues) relationship (so much heartbreak. I'm single now). I've been holding on by the skin of my teeth and the grace of God. Please pray for me, that God blesses me, and blesses me indeed so I may be a blessing to others.




@whosthatcurl

You may want to print this out or copy paste into a doc cause its long!

Actually this is a side effect from someone in the family way back doing something or dipping into
occult practices. Even though you and others  in your family may not even know what happened or why or don't even do that anymore   It's not your fault it's a demonic stronghold.
demons latch onto people and families or bloodlines to be specific so  the chain of oppression, depression, and lack molestationetc. Has to be broken it's not enough that the family has just stopped said practices it can still be passed down.

So it now is affecting everyone down the family line. Now you've recognized that something is wrong and now you must break that stronghold so the buck stops with you and goes no further.

I recommend a 3 day fast from 12 midnight to 12 pm the next day then you break the fast at after 12 pm with a light lunch then later a good dinner then rinse and repeat. Only wear light colored clothing beige or white no red, no grey, no black at all.

DO NOT under any circumstances eat any meat during these 3 days no beef no chicken and absolutely NO PORK!
If you want to know why pork is a No-no when fasting (we don't take pork or meat during lent) read

Matthew 8:28-34
http://biblehub.com/matthew/8-28.htm

And every day keep your home quiet no secular music no news no nothing only read the bible, prayer, quiet contemplation, and rest/sleep
The only music you should listen to when your praising at the end of each fast day is worship music whether it's gospel, gregorien chant new style Christian music.  Although I must say that the older the music form the better it is at chasing away demonic influences the newer stuff alone is not so effective.
Turn your phones off no accidental gossiping or listening to other people's problems don't go to school work looking for work or shopping or paying bills take care of what you'll need beforehand your at not leave your home during this your on a mission.


**you will also do this for your son at the same time so everywhere it says me say us and full names  the both of you at the start of the round of prayers.
He should fast to if he's old enough if not you take on the burden for him as his mother.

*Before you begin renounce Satan and all his works and accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior. 
Your son should repeat these words as well. *

**This will work more effectively with holy water start with the OUR FATHER  everyday then with your RIGHT HAND you make a cross on your fore-head and your sons head and get to praying.  Everywhere you want a stronghold broken hold your RIGHT hand over it.
So in this case place your hand on your head first then your sons then both your hearts  and then ahem over the private areas. Always you first then your son then when in praise phase at the end of the day's fasting bless those areas the same way.

When you are done with the deliverance prayer pray the 7 psalms of penitence
Psalms 6, 32, 38, 51, 102,  130, 143

http://www.usccb.org/prayer-and-wor...tential-psalms-songs-of-suffering-servant.cfm

And then pick 7 psalms of praise
But make sure you include psalms 23, 150.

Now when your teaching your son about interacting with girls and women be extra cautious he must act and conduct himself above and beyond the norm because he will be tempted more than any other man who does not have this in his families history or Spiritual DNA.

Teach him from now that he should never advance on any girl especially not to touch anything that's not his. When he's older and pretty much a man and can handle a wife he should court not casually date or start hook ups and why it's wrong.
You Must start that training NOW on the level that he can handle then give more info details as he gets older. By the time he's a young man 16-17 he should now all of this.

If he's interested become her friend talk to her parents about formally pursuing her for marriage and when they are married and she has given him consent.
He can only court when he is ready for marriage period. You must hold him to this.
He is never entitled to anything ever and it doesn't matter how much money he's spent, if she's throwing herself at him or calling him ghey or a punk $&& or what his friends say or do.

Here's some links that you will watch so you know how to proceed and then he will watch with you as he gets a little older and can understand.  It's like we tell little kids about strangers and be careful and no one has the right to touch them in certain areas and there are bad evil people who are sick and hurt children but not in a detailed or graphic way.
When your in praise mode each day bless your house or apt with holy water 4 corners, front and back doorways. Just sprinkle some in those areas with your right hand while telling the evil to go in Jesus name and Gods blessings and protections to come.


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLepO_TJhVHVlaJxGjPWgI51B3MKsYlD9z

Here's the deliverance prayer read
It over before you actually do
The prayers.

http://www.dangerousbutgood.com/deliverance-prayer-how-to-cast-out-demons-from-yourself/

https://www.catholicwarriors.com/pages/warfare_prayers.htm


I know this is LOOOOONG!
But each step is crucial.

Praying for you and your sons deliverance my sister in Christ and a change in your family tree Amen!


----------



## Lucia

@whosthatcurl

Recommend book 
http://www.amazon.com/Manual-Spiritual-Warfare-Paul-Thigpen/dp/1618906534


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Omgness, thanks @Lucia! I don't have any beige clothing and I only have one white dress (that I'm wearing today lol since I only wear skirts and dresses) so I'll get on that tomorrow when I get paid. I don't eat any meat besides fish, is that okay? And where do you get holy water from? My son is only 6 so he's not old enough to accept responsibility like that yet. And I think my aunt used to do tarot cards but I'm not quite sure since I blocked large parts of my childhood out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

And thanks to you as well @Shimmie  for that beautiful prayer.


----------



## Lucia

whosthatcurl said:


> Omgness, thanks @Lucia! I don't have any beige clothing and I only have one white dress (that I'm wearing today lol since I only wear skirts and dresses) so I'll get on that tomorrow when I get paid. I don't eat any meat besides fish, is that okay? And where do you get holy water from? My son is only 6 so he's not old enough to accept responsibility like that yet. And I think my aunt used to do tarot cards but I'm not quite sure since I blocked large parts of my childhood out.



@whosthatcurl

For this kind of fasting 
White is the best choice it doesn't have to be fancy just modest loose fitting and covered for you and your son. It could be white tee shirt and lounge pants for him skirt or dress for you.
Fish is OK.
So you as the adult and parent will take responsibility for this on your sons behalf but you will follow everything I listed. Parents have authority over their children physically and spiritually as well

Wherever this stems from you may never know. You didn't ask for it or any payments due on it/repercussions from it you have no contracts with any dark forces. You are breaking free from it.
ETA
You can get Holy Water from a Catholic Church it's free just bring a small water bottle to collect it sometimes they have small bottles available just ask.

Before you do this let us know you're starting so we can do a prayer circle for you those 3 days any and all times of the day. Then go off the grid.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think this coming weekend will be the best time for my fast since there will be no school for Labor Day. God Bless You for all the tips @Lucia


----------



## Lucia

@whosthatcurl

Also see the post I wrote for @prettykinks  I will repost it that will help your little one as well.

Prayer request thread.

Ps whenever you move to a new place and clean say a prayer chase away any evil residing in the place and ask God for his protection and blessings th same way as I listed above. 

@Shimmie
Thank you for your uplifting prayers you have a gift for that.
To all we will need a prayer circle this weekend for @whosthatcurl and her little one while she fasts and prays for 3 days anytime of day or night that you offer any prayer is appreciated read her post above thread. 

The power of prayer is real

Mathew 18:20

"For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them."


----------



## kanozas

Please speak to a pastor or reverend and he can guide you.  Don't omit prayer for your family's needs.

I'm not trying to take over the discussion so please bear with me, but we  catholics don't have prohibitions against dating, nor are there any directions on colors of clothing to war etc. I don't want to get into the real of sacramentals that might not be comprehended by those not of the Church.    I'm going to look at those links but I feel a little that this is the realm of the pastor for spiritual guidance and direction - not that we cannot say prayers of protection but we should be mindful of not falling into legalism nor promoting it because it can fall under superstition.  My fear here is that we might be misrepresenting the ordained practices of our Church and some of this is by personal practice and not commanded.  However, take heart, you can pray powerful prayers to bind evil spirits as it is not our power, but it is by the power of Christ!!  Be of courage.

Here is a short homily by a priest that is recorded (sorry, I don't know by whom):

http://www.romans10seventeen.org/audio-files/20080224-Spiritual-Flyswatters.mp3

Two of the prayers he mentions:
*
"In the name of Jesus, I bind you, any spirit that is not of the Holy Spirit and send you to the foot of the cross to be judged by our Lord." 


"Precious Blood, wash over me and protect me from the wickedness and snares of the devil."*


Any believing catholic can privately bind evil spirits...this has been a practice from the time of the early church...and it is evidenced in the writings of  a number of the fathers of the  .Church...it is an entirely different matter when someone is praying in public in the name of the Church...then a bishop or a priest he appoints is necessary."  In other words, we cannot perform an exorcism but we can certainly pray and as Fr. says, the devil doesn't want us to pray and will try and prevent us, making us think we can't do this.

Do not fear, He has already overcome death.  


_Disclaimer:  _I offer this as to clarify some teachings in our Church and cannot lead you in your own denomination.  It is not an attempt to convert anyone._


_


----------



## Shimmie

I thank God for each of you... so very much I do.   Thank you so much for being such a beautiful part of my life and heart.  

 

Love always,
Shimmie


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Awwwwww, Shimmie....I heart you too!!


----------



## kanozas

If I tell you how much you mean to me and what help you've given me, I'll start tearing up. @Shimmie


----------



## kanozas

*URGENT:*

I have a friend going through a horrible ordeal with his beloved grandfather.  Please pray for his mother for her anxiety and sadness and for him.  Please pray that G-d free this gentle grandfather and place him into the hands of his loving family.  Please pray for justice for all the victims of medical kidnapping and that those knowingly promoting and actively carrying out waht they know to be wrong are punished and removed from their duties so they harm no other souls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My plans for fasting and praying this weekend has been shot to pieces. Boy the Devil is busy.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hi Ladies,
Please say a prayer for my father.  He has cancer and is having surgery in the morning.

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please say a prayer for my father.  He has cancer and is having surgery in the morning.
> 
> Thanks!


Praying now for your Precious Dad, that ALL shall be well with him.  In the Name of Jesus, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> *URGENT:*
> 
> I have a friend going through a horrible ordeal with his beloved grandfather.  Please pray for his mother for her anxiety and sadness and for him.  Please pray that G-d free this gentle grandfather and place him into the hands of his loving family.  Please pray for justice for all the victims of medical kidnapping and that those knowingly promoting and actively carrying out waht they know to be wrong are punished and removed from their duties so they harm no other souls.


I pray with all of my heart, Dear Sister for all of the above is rendered into the mighty hands  of God and the peace of God shall prevail in the hearts and minds of all in Jesus' Name I pray, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatcurl said:


> My plans for fasting and praying this weekend has been shot to pieces. Boy the Devil is busy.


Don't be hard on yourself, next time start slow with a partial fast with fruits and veggies and water and build up to a full fast.   You will succeed in Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Lucia

whosthatcurl said:


> My plans for fasting and praying this weekend has been shot to pieces. Boy the Devil is busy.



Don't give up you will get there keep praying.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Don't give up you will get there keep praying.


  @Lucia


----------



## kanozas

Pray without ceasing!


I still ask that you pray still for the grandfather held in hospital and that they do not harm him in this procedure and that the hospital will abide by the wishes of the fmaily to have him transferred.  They now have access to visit him.  But this hnospital needs to release him into the care of another institution and they will not initiate the call.  Please protect him, L-rd, and let no deadly harm befall him nor his daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Pray without ceasing!
> 
> 
> I still ask that you pray still for the grandfather held in hospital and that they do not harm him in this procedure and that the hospital will abide by the wishes of the fmaily to have him transferred.  They now have access to visit him.  But this hnospital needs to release him into the care of another institution and they will not initiate the call.  Please protect him, L-rd, and let no deadly harm befall him nor his daughter and granddaughter.



We've just had Bible Study tonight and with the same strength of every prayer that was prayed tonight by those of us in Christ Jesus, I come before God on behalf of this Dear Grandfather that no evil shall befall him, neither shall any plague come nigh him, no harm, no danger, no evil plan, no unclean spirits of any form shall invade / nor intrude upon this dear man's well being or his safety.   

Every evil thought,  plan, or action shall not prevail nor take place, it shall not be executed upon this dear soul of God's loved one.    satan must leave, in Jesus' Name, and we plead and thank God for the Blood of Jesus which shall cover this dear one from head to toe and inside through and out.    We pray for the healing presence of God to secure and protect all there is about him.   Nothing shall by any means hurt him, for he shall be surrounded by the protecting angels of God who neither slumbers nor sleeps, for God is forever keeping safe and secure 'watch' over this dear one.

And unto you, my Dear Sister @kanozas ,  so shall these blessings be upon you and yours...for always.  

In Jesus' Mighty Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## kanozas

OMG...you should see the smile on my face right now!!!  Thank you @Shimmie!!!!


----------



## Lucia

moved to single Christian thread


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Shimmie said:


> Praying now for your Precious Dad, that ALL shall be well with him.  In the Name of Jesus, Amen



Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> moved to single Christian thread


Dearest @Lucia ...

Here, dear one...here and praying for you.   The love of God is healing the whole being of your heart, mind and soul.     In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Lucia ...
> 
> Here, dear one...here and praying for you.   The love of God is healing the whole being of your heart, mind and soul.     In Jesus' Name, Amen



Thanks @Shimmie I really appreciate it. I've been praying through the pain and the tears. You with your gift of prayer give people hope again that's a great gift from God.


----------



## Divine.

I haven't posted in here in awhile. I have been learning to be content and pray for the things I need, not just the things I want. Well it's finally to the point where I really need some intercessors because I am feeling defeated and helpless.

I spend time with God daily. I am in my word consistently. I have a relationship with God to the point where if he tells me to move I do it. However with how things are going, I am struggling to trust God. I am struggling to find a reason to wake up each day. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Lucia

Divine. said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile. I have been learning to be content and pray for the things I need, not just the things I want. Well it's finally to the point where I really need some intercessors because I am feeling defeated and helpless.
> 
> I spend time with God daily. I am in my word consistently. I have a relationship with God to the point where if he tells me to move I do it. However with how things are going, I am struggling to trust God. I am struggling to find a reason to wake up each day. Please keep me in your prayers.




I'm praying for you


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Lucia ...
> 
> Here, dear one...here and praying for you.   The love of God is healing the whole being of your heart, mind and soul.     In Jesus' Name, Amen



@Shimmie
Thanks again
I just got back from church went to the chapel and asked our lady to intervene for me as I layed my burdens and sorrows at The feet of Jesus.
And a weight has lifted. I'm still hurt but it's not a flood of tears anymore.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> @Shimmie
> Thanks again
> I just got back from church went to the chapel and asked our lady to intervene for me as I layed my burdens and sorrows at The feet of Jesus.
> And a weight has lifted. I'm still hurt but it's not a flood of tears anymore.



God loves you so much @Lucia  and He has covered you inside and out with His peace.  

As for the 'situation', God did you a great favor.   He removed 'disloyalty' from becoming a burden in your life.   You will never have to live with someone who cannot be trusted.  God has removed 'this' to make room for the true gift of love in your life.  

God has been showing you this all along...it's been in each of your previous posts.  God's visions never lie nor do they expire.   Watch how God blesses you.   You are a prize and gift to God in this earth, your Ministry is healing and so are your prayers.   Although a bandage has been ripped off, it was only to bring fresh air and healing to your heart and Ministry.


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile. I have been learning to be content and pray for the things I need, not just the things I want. Well it's finally to the point where I really need some intercessors because I am feeling defeated and helpless.
> 
> I spend time with God daily. I am in my word consistently. I have a relationship with God to the point where if he tells me to move I do it. However with how things are going, I am struggling to trust God. I am struggling to find a reason to wake up each day. Please keep me in your prayers.


The 'struggle' is a good indication that God has answered your prayers and there is an enemy who envies the love and trust that you have enjoyed with God.   So of course, this enemy is trying to distract you and your trust and faith in God your Heavenly Father.

However...fear not, doubt not.   For you are as God's prophets who also were challenged in their faith and yet, God............always proved the doubts and fears wrong and powerless and God proved His love and faithfulness to be true.  

Precious @Divine.    you can surely believe God is doing the very same for you.  You will not be forsaken, you will not be betrayed.   God is with you, even now when it only 'seems' another way.    However, God's love is always with you to stay.

TRUST... Him...He loves you.  He will not fail you. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Divine.

Thank you @Shimmie! I wish Satan would get a life and stop harassing me  He keeps trying to break me down. My weakness is that I always give up when it gets hard. Since trusting God, I have made strides to break that bad habit. I see the enemy has caught on and is trying to wear me down. Not today Satan!

God's word says He is my strength and shield. I will overcome this season.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please say a prayer for DH's aunt.  Her appendix burst and she is having surgery today after being convinced by the doctors, family, friends and clergy that surgery was the best option.  She is afraid to have surgery at her advanced age.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please say a prayer for DH's aunt.  Her appendix burst and she is having surgery today after being convinced by the doctors, family, friends and clergy that surgery was the best option.  She is afraid to have surgery at her advanced age.


God is holding your husband's aunt  in his arms.  

She will come through the surgery just fine.   God isn't through blessing her, here on earth.  He has more for her to do.

In Jesus' Name, we give God all the honor and the glory. Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

@Shimmie  Thank you so much.  We really need her to make it through this.  Too many funerals this year already.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Shimmie  Thank you so much.  We really need her to make it through this.  Too many funerals this year already.


Please keep us posted.   Please give her a huge hug from us.  Let her know that she is not alone in this.   God will never leave her nor forsake her and He will also bathe her heart and soul in His loving peace.

Jehovah Shalom, the God of Peace is forever with her.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

She didn't have the surgery today due to some complications.  It appears there is something else wrong that they need to figure out before the surgery.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please say a prayer for my friend Linda.  She is in transitional care, still battling ovarian cancer.
I saw her last week at her home and she was very weak but in okay spirits.  She has her first grand baby due in 2 weeks and I'm really hoping she gets to meet the baby.  She has not had solid foods since February.  She was admitted to the hospital yesterday and it's not looking great.  she will be there until at least next Tuesday when they plan to do another treatment.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

The surgery went well. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> The surgery went well. Thank you.


Yayyyyyy Praise Jesus!

I'm very happy to hear this about your hubby's aunt.   

I'm typing from my phone, so please forgive any typos.   

I'm also praying for Precious Linda.   She shall see and hold her new grand baby and enjoy spoiling this little one for many, many precious moments and beyond.

For this and more, we thank Jesus, our dear Lord.  Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Auntie is doing okay, although they did have to drain some fluid today.

I am worried about Linda.  She seems to be defeated, not the same tenacious fighter she was prior to February.
I am hoping this treatment works next week and that she meets her first grand child.



Shimmie said:


> Yayyyyyy Praise Jesus!
> 
> I'm very happy to hear this about your hubby's aunt.
> 
> I'm typing from my phone, so please forgive any typos.
> 
> I'm also praying for Precious Linda.   She shall see and hold her new grand baby and enjoy spoiling this little one for many, many precious moments and beyond.
> 
> For this and more, we thank Jesus, our dear Lord.  Amen


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Auntie is doing okay, although they did have to drain some fluid today.
> 
> I am worried about Linda.  She seems to be defeated, not the same tenacious fighter she was prior to February.
> I am hoping this treatment works next week and that she meets her first grand child.


Linda is tired; she has been through a long and weary battle.  Yet, she will recover and she will indeed see and hold her grandchild.   This will not be stolen from her nor this sweet new baby.   

We will let her rest and allow God to continue to heal and strengthen her.   She just needs to rest and she will.   She has God's love to provide and to protect her.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## kanozas

Matthew 7:7  "Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.

So I continue to ask for prayers that he can be removed from that hospital, in the Name of Jesus!



Update:


http://medicalkidnap.com/2015/09/17/medically-kidnapped-senior-in-new-york-hospital-wasting-away/


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas 

I continue in prayer with you for this dear soul.    I surely continue in prayer.   God's Will Shall be Done in the dear one's life; no other shall prevail against God's will.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## fatimablush

please keep me in your prayers...i had tests done today and i get the result wednesday.

my friend that had the aneurysm..my niece told me she had to be rushed back to the hospital. she now has two other problems. when it rains it pours.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Auntie looks good.  We went to pick her up today but they want to keep her for one more night.
We are planning to take her home tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> please keep me in your prayers...i had tests done today and i get the result wednesday.
> 
> my friend that had the aneurysm..my niece told me she had to be rushed back to the hospital. she now has two other problems. when it rains it pours.



Praying for you and your friend.   God's healing shall prevail over each of you.

As for the pouring rain, count it all joy and a sure blessing for God says in Ezekiel 34

_I will make them and the places surrounding my hill a blessing. I will send down showers in season; there will be showers of blessing.   ---  Ezekiel 34:26_

@fatimablush 

There shall be showers of blessings _(over you and those whom you love).  _

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## kanozas

A very special and dear person is suffering from eye disease and needs prayer that sight can be saved and healed.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My friend Linda passed away...but she did get to meet and hold her first grandchild about 2 weeks ago.
I think she was really holding on to enjoy that moment.  Please keep her family in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie said:


> Linda is tired; she has been through a long and weary battle.  Yet, she will recover and *she will indeed see and hold her grandchild.   This will not be stolen from her nor this sweet new baby.*
> 
> We will let her rest and allow God to continue to heal and strengthen her.   She just needs to rest and she will.   She has God's love to provide and to protect her.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen





naturalmanenyc said:


> My friend Linda passed away...but she did get to meet and hold her first grandchild about 2 weeks ago.
> I think she was really holding on to enjoy that moment.  Please keep her family in prayer.



Dearest @naturalmanenyc 

   

You've been a true friend through all of this with Linda.  Look how long your prayers have helped her to strengthen and live for as long as she did.   She's at peace now.  She fought a great fight and she never lost the battle, she won, because she was surrounded with and by so much love and by so many, especially by you.

I highlighted the last post and we can rejoice that God did indeed answer our prayers...Linda was able to live and to hold and enjoy her new grandbaby.  This was not 'stolen' from her.  God held this special desire of her, most dear to His heart.   Linda was able to live as a new Grandmommie and her new baby girl, she held close to her heart.

My prayers are still with you, Dear Sister... and with Linda's family.  

For Precious Linda... 







_Love,
Shimmie_


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks so much Shimmie.
I'm thankful that she got to see both of her kids get married, danced at their weddings, and she got to meet her first grandchild.
She had her loving partner by her side all this time who took a leave of absence from his job to be with her everyday. 

Cancer is the most awful disease.  I still can't believe how many people die from cancer every year.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thanks so much Shimmie.
> I'm thankful that she got to see both of her kids get married, danced at their weddings, and she got to meet her first grandchild.
> She had her loving partner by her side all this time who took a leave of absence from his job to be with her everyday.
> 
> Cancer is the most awful disease.  I still can't believe how many people die from cancer every year.


You are most welcome, sweetheart.   I am blessed that you even asked me to be a part of Linda's life and prayers.   So, it is 'I' who thanks you, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## fatimablush

naturalmanenyc said:


> My friend Linda passed away...but she did get to meet and hold her first grandchild about 2 weeks ago.
> I think she was really holding on to enjoy that moment.  Please keep her family in prayer.




i am so sorry for your loss...i always wondered how she was doing and i read old threads one night and saw how you posted about her journey. i am sooo glad that she held on to enjoy that moment holding her grandchild. my condolences to you and her family.


----------



## MissCrawford

Please say a prayer for my mental healing, well being and overall health. I am starting a new career and things have been difficult health wise and financially. I'm working with a holistic practitioner and I'm trying to finally be independent. My goal is to be my healthiest body and mind and have wonderful financial stability. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

MissCrawford said:


> Please say a prayer for my mental healing, well being and overall health. I am starting a new career and things have been difficult health wise and financially. I'm working with a holistic practitioner and I'm trying to finally be independent. My goal is to be my healthiest body and mind and have wonderful financial stability. Thank you.


Praying for you right now , Dear one.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## MissCrawford

Shimmie said:


> Praying for you right now , Dear one.  In Jesus' Name, Amen



God works miracles!! I checked my email and I received a job offer. I cried because it was so fast. My mom and I were just talking about waiting for God to do his work.  To whomever does not believe, prayer works!! Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

MissCrawford said:


> God works miracles!! I checked my email and I received a job offer. I cried because it was so fast. My mom and I were just talking about waiting for God to do his work.  To whomever does not believe, prayer works!! Thank you!


So happy for you, so very happy.  God is amazing and He is amazingly in love with you and will never abandon you.   You are His darling prize.   

Stand for Him, Dear One...stand with Him and for Him.  He needs you.   

God blessings are upon you and your Mom.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## MissCrawford

Shimmie said:


> So happy for you, so very happy.  God is amazing and He is amazingly in love with you and will never abandon you.   You are His darling prize.
> 
> Stand for Him, Dear One...stand with Him and for Him.  He needs you.
> 
> God blessings are upon you and your Mom.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen


AMEN!!


----------



## fatimablush

please say a prayer for my family member.

he got involved with a woman(that is putting it mildly) that has kids. not that it is bad..but he is too young for this. he had a kid with her and this relationship is going to end with him dead or hurt. she pulled a gun on him and we are worried. he is so nice and does WHATEVER is asked of him and takes care of the child he had  with her and her other two kids. she is full of drama ..i tried to be nice to her..but i kept getting bad vibes...

please say a prayer that he opens his eyes real soon. real soon..prayer has got to resolve this..i know this is bad..but it is a bad situation all around.

every one has been praying. his mother just recovered from a brain anyuresm and she can't be stressed. i know she is though


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> please say a prayer for my family member.
> 
> he got involved with a woman(that is putting it mildly) that has kids. not that it is bad..but he is too young for this. he had a kid with her and this relationship is going to end with him dead or hurt. she pulled a gun on him and we are worried. he is so nice and does WHATEVER is asked of him and takes care of the child he had  with her and her other two kids. she is full of drama ..i tried to be nice to her..but i kept getting bad vibes...
> 
> please say a prayer that he opens his eyes real soon. real soon..prayer has got to resolve this..i know this is bad..but it is a bad situation all around.
> 
> every one has been praying. his mother just recovered from a brain anyuresm and she can't be stressed. i know she is though


Oh Dear Lord... I bow my heart before you.  Only you  can bring peace and safety to this situation.   Only you know what needs to be done.   Only you can provide your divine wisdom and courage for this dear family to exit this dangerous environment and to take his child with him for safety.

My heart grieves for each of these children and I know that your heart grieves even more.  They have a Mommie who needs help; she needs help from the inner conflict, the inner turbulence of her soul which has lead her to use such drastic measures as the use of a gun to express her emotions.   Help her, Dear Father in Heaven, please help her to get the help she needs --- Dear God,  her children need her as a mother who has balance and a loving heart that only you can give and that you have waiting for her.

I plead the Blood of Jesus over this entire family, that no harm nor danger nor any further explosions of anger shall occur and that you intervene immediately to bring this family to peace and salvation and deliverance.   Set your angels charge over them and see to it that that gun is removed immediately from that home.  It does not belong near children nor in the hands of an unstable person.

In Jesus' name, Father I thank you with all of my heart.

Amen and Amen


----------



## stlgirl

Please say a prayer for me.   I am struggling with my faith.  I have been looking for an advancement opportunity within  my career and the rejection is slowly beating me down.  I pray and read the word but I feel unheard.   Although I know I can't compare my life and experience to anyone else, it's difficult to see others moving ahead in their life goals and I'm at a standstill.  My applications are being rejected and if I do get a phone interview, that's as far as it goes.  I know who I am and what I have to offer, I just need the opportunity.  It's hard to stay positive.  I know the Lord wouldn't put this fire inside me to be more if I was meant to be mediocre.  I'm at a loss on what to do.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

stlgirl said:


> Please say a prayer for me.   I am struggling with my faith.  I have been looking for an advancement opportunity within  my career and the rejection is slowly beating me down.  I pray and read the word but I feel unheard.   Although I know I can't compare my life and experience to anyone else, it's difficult to see others moving ahead in their life goals and I'm at a standstill.
> a
> My applications are being rejected and if I do get a phone interview, that's as far as it goes.  I know who I am and what I have to offer, I just need the opportunity.  It's hard to stay positive.  I know the Lord wouldn't put this fire inside me to be more if I was meant to be mediocre.  I'm at a loss on what to do.  Thank you in advance.


Dear Father in Heaven, I ask that you reassure your darling daughter that no matter how badly she has felt rejected, that she is surely accepted in the Beloved... she is accepted fully in you.    Dear Father, you will never, ever leave her nor forsake her and this challenge is only temporary, it is not the sum of her worth, nor is it the sum of her destiny which you have created and designed for her long before she was conceived and yet born.

Father thank you that her 'times' are in your hands and that she is beyond blessed and the right people will see the gifts that you have endowed upon her, that all men will appreciate and seek to hire her for.

Dear Father, your word says that her 'gift' shall make room for her and shall place her before important men (people in high places who will need her gifts and appreciate them and value her worth which is much.

Please give her the strength and the courage to trust her faith that she has in you...for indeed she does have faith ... strong faith which will not fail nor will you fail her.

And Dear Father, thank you for keeping her safe and her loved ones as well; keep her healthy and well, spirit, soul and body.  Heal the ones in her life that have been ill and have required medical care and medications.   Please provide for all of their needs and dress them in the new clothing and warmth that they need and have desired and could not afford.  Father thank you for the healthy meals that they have planned for; increase for them a healthy budget, all bills shall be paid in full and there will be some that are forgiven, these they will not owe.

Thank you for all of this for them and much more.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## stlgirl

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father in Heaven, I ask that you reassure your darling daughter that no matter how badly she has felt rejected, that she is surely accepted in the Beloved... she is accepted fully in you.    Dear Father, you will never, ever leave her nor forsake her and this challenge is only temporary, it is not the sum of her worth, nor is it the sum of her destiny which you have created and designed for her long before she was conceived and yet born.
> 
> Father thank you that her 'times' are in your hands and that she is beyond blessed and the right people will see the gifts that you have endowed upon her, that all men will appreciate and seek to hire her for.
> 
> Dear Father, your word says that her 'gift' shall make room for her and shall place her before important men (people in high places who will need her gifts and appreciate them and value her worth which is much.
> 
> Please give her the strength and the courage to trust her faith that she has in you...for indeed she does have faith ... strong faith which will not fail nor will you fail her.
> 
> And Dear Father, thank you for keeping her safe and her loved ones as well; keep her healthy and well, spirit, soul and body.  Heal the ones in her life that have been ill and have required medical care and medications.   Please provide for all of their needs and dress them in the new clothing and warmth that they need and have desired and could not afford.  Father thank you for the healthy meals that they have planned for; increase for them a healthy budget, all bills shall be paid and full and there will be some that are forgiven, these they will not owe.
> 
> Thank you for all of this for them and much more.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


I appreciate you so much, that was beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie

stlgirl said:


> I appreciate you so much, that was beautiful.


@stlgirl... 

Your faith has not failed.  As Jesus said _"...not one jot nor tittle"_ of it.    Not one.


----------



## alex114

Please say a prayer for me. I am trying to have balance in my life between classes, work, my fiancé and extracurricular activities, while staying close to God as I walk my path of life. I am also struggling with sins like coveting, dishonesty and hatred that I repent of but the guilt continues to plague me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Please say a prayer for me. I am trying to have balance in my life between classes, work, my fiancé and extracurricular activities, while staying close to God as I walk my path of life. I am also struggling with sins like coveting, dishonesty and hatred that I repent of but the guilt continues to plague me. Thank you in advance.


 
You are doing so much, precious one...and you are just tired.   Close your eyes for a few moments and just release everything that is in and on your heart...just release to Jesus and allow Him to carry this weight for you.   He loves you and wants to release you from every single care which you are unable to bear.   Just release it all and let God's peace take over in your heart.   

Here's something that is for you from God's Word (Psalm 138)...    The Lord will perfect (He will accomplish) all that concerns you. 

I will Give Thanks with My Whole Heart
_Though I walk in the midst of trouble, You will revive me; You will stretch forth Your hand against the wrath of my enemies, And Your right hand will save me. __8__The LORD will accomplish what concerns me; Your loving kindness, O LORD, is everlasting; Do not forsake the works of Your hands._

_And from Philippians 1:6_

_"...being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus"._

_Precious @alex114 ..._ God is not going to abandon, the good work that He has begun in you.   Just rest and allow God to perform His best, just for you.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## alex114

Thank you so much. That is exactly the scripture I need to hold in my heart and the exact words of encouragement I needed. You are truly anointed @Shimmie 
I really appreciate this and you will hold a special place in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Thank you so much. That is exactly the scripture I need to hold in my heart and the exact words of encouragement I needed. You are truly anointed @Shimmie
> I really appreciate this and you will hold a special place in my prayers tonight.


 You are more than welcome, Angel.


----------



## AgeinATL

Please pray for my marriage, my mental state and that my joy and faith be restored. I also ask for prayer over my family. Just so much going on and it is beating me down and taking away my joy and my hope. Thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

AgeinATL said:


> Please pray for my marriage, my mental state and that my joy and faith be restored. I also ask for prayer over my family. Just so much going on and it is beating me down and taking away my joy and my hope. Thank you so much for your prayers.


Praying for you right now and I will be back later with more to encourage you.   Believe and trust God...He is in the midst of you for He is the Greater One on the inside of you and shall strengthen and protect you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for all souls in the path of the mega hurricane hitting off the coast of Mexico, for those who will lose their health and safety, properties, employment and their lives.


----------



## Shimmie

AgeinATL said:


> Please pray for my marriage, my mental state and that my joy and faith be restored. I also ask for prayer over my family. Just so much going on and it is beating me down and taking away my joy and my hope. Thank you so much for your prayers.


I promised to come back with more encouragement.   Psalm 46:10 is what came when I prayed for you this morning and asked the Lord what to say.

Verses 5, 7 and 11.  God is speaking to your heart to focus upon Him and not the situation.     This situation cannot move you out of your position.  God is with you...be still and let God do this...let God show you He has this and He has you and you will not be moved, neither will you be put to shame.

In Jesus' Name,  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Please pray for allinnocent s in the path of the mega hurricane hitting off the coast of Mexico, for those who will lose their health and safety, properties, employment and their lives.


Dear Father, please move this hurricane "Patricia" from the path of innocent lives, their homes, jobs, places of worship.    Move this storm far into the ocean where it can harm no one and nothing.    We bow our hearts and to you we give thanks and glory.

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## AgeinATL

Shimmie said:


> I promised to come back with more encouragement.   Psalm 46:10 is what came when I prayed for you this morning and asked the Lord what to say.
> 
> Verses 5, 7 and 11.  God is speaking to your heart to focus upon Him and not the situation.     This situation cannot move you out of your position.  God is with you...be still and let God do this...let God show you He has this and He has you and you will not be moved, neither will you be put to shame.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,  Amen.


Wow. Sista, this was right on time. Thank you for allowing God to use you to encourage us. I pray that God richly rewards you for your willingness to be used  and your obedience. God bless!


----------



## Shimmie

AgeinATL said:


> Wow. Sista, this was right on time. Thank you for allowing God to use you to encourage us. I pray that God richly rewards you for your willingness to be used  and your obedience. God bless!



God loves you and wants to take of you.   Do some things that make you happy.   Take some time away from what has happened and focus on you.

God has your back in this, although it feels not, He truly has your back and...He is not going to fail you.   Ask of God what you are seeking and He will not fail you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies,

Can you please remember Christian (Goddessmaker /LifeafterLHCF) in prayer, she has been on my heart I have prayed but we can't ever have too much prayer.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please also join me in prayer for persons who have lost their jobs, not only that God would bless them with new jobs but that they may see God as God of provision and a sustaining God.


----------



## kanozas

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Can you please remember Christian (Goddessmaker /LifeafterLHCF) in prayer, she has been on my heart I have prayed but we can't ever have too much prayer.





I was trying to remember her moniker.  She's been kinda heavy on my heart as well.  I do pray for her.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

kanozas said:


> I was trying to remember her moniker.  She's been kinda heavy on my heart as well.  I do pray for her.



Thank you!


----------



## mz.rae

Please pray for me and my employment situation, I am having difficulty finding a job that can work around my Nursing school schedule. I am also need prayer for my finances as I want to be able to find a decent apartment to move to. Please pray for my friend and her SO as they travel back in town from their vacation. Pray for my mother as she tries to get a kidney implant, and please pray for my father as well for healing over his body. Please pray for my SO in helping him to find his purpose as far as career wise. And lastly please just pray for a sense of peace mentally and spiritually.


----------



## fatimablush

please say a prayer for the young lady that was on the news that was dragged by that police officer or whatever he was...hopefully she is not hurt to badly...everytime i see that video i just get angry and i cannot imagine how she is feeling.


----------



## Supergirl

The world would tell me I'm making a big deal out of nothing, but spiritual warfare is real.

My husband said that yesterday our four year old son asked him (dad) if he (son) was a boy or a girl. My husband told him he's a boy and then asked him why he would ask such a question. His reply was that sometimes he feels like a girl. I also remember when he was two, him telling me that he's a girl. At two, I could kind of brush it off, but at four, I'm not playin' around. Please pray for him that he walk in God's design for him as a man. Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

First of all, I apologize for being so late to this thread.   I've been away this weekend in ministry.

@Supergirl ... 

As I read your post, I got up from my computer asking God to speak to me.   It was  this thought flowed through me and it continued walked into my kitchen. 

"... He (your son) in his innocence he doesn't know the difference.  He's just a baby seeking the world around him."    Your precious son will naturally flow in what God has called him to be.  Continue the good work that you and your husband started with him from the womb.  .

Continue to train him up in the way that he should go and when he is old, he will not depart from it.    Neither of you will fall short of God's plan and design.


In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## fatimablush

i get the results of my latest scan this week. we are praying for good thoughts since the two spots on the liver is inoperable and the one on the lung is "quiet" for now.

please keep me in your prayers..

ps please say a prayer fro Twingurl. when they did her scans they found two spots on her spleen.


----------



## mensa

fatimablush said:


> i get the results of my latest scan this week. we are praying for good thoughts since the two spots on the liver is inoperable and the one on the lung is "quiet" for now.
> 
> please keep me in your prayers..
> 
> ps please say a prayer fro Twingurl. when they did her scans they found two spots on her spleen.


*I will remember you both in prayer.*


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i get the results of my latest scan this week. we are praying for good thoughts since the two spots on the liver is inoperable and the one on the lung is "quiet" for now.
> 
> please keep me in your prayers..
> 
> ps please say a prayer fro Twingurl. when they did her scans they found two spots on her spleen.


@fatimablush 

Hi Sweetheart  

I'm praying for you.  Please know this... I am truly praying for you and Twingurl.    Praying and praising God that the two of you will not only be healed but shall also flow in God's loving graces upon you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> Please pray for me and my employment situation, I am having difficulty finding a job that can work around my Nursing school schedule. I am also need prayer for my finances as I want to be able to find a decent apartment to move to. Please pray for my friend and her SO as they travel back in town from their vacation. Pray for my mother as she tries to get a kidney implant, and please pray for my father as well for healing over his body. Please pray for my SO in helping him to find his purpose as far as career wise. And lastly please just pray for a sense of peace mentally and spiritually.



Dear @mz.rae

Reading your post, this scripture came as the answer:

_"I love the Lord, for he heard my voice;  He heard my cry for mercy.  Because he turned his ear to me, I will call on him as long as I live."_

(Psalm 116:1-2)

God is taking care of every concern that is in your heart.


----------



## Supergirl

Shimmie said:


> First of all, I apologize for being so late to this thread.   I've been away this weekend in ministry.
> 
> @Supergirl ...
> 
> As I read your post, I got up from my computer asking God to speak to me.   It was  this thought flowed through me and it continued walked into my kitchen.
> 
> "... He (your son) in his innocence he doesn't know the difference.  He's just a baby seeking the world around him."    Your precious son will naturally flow in what God has called him to be.  Continue the good work that you and your husband started with him from the womb.  .
> 
> Continue to train him up in the way that he should go and when he is old, he will not depart from it.    Neither of you will fall short of God's plan and design.
> 
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you (((hugs)))


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> Dear @mz.rae
> 
> Reading your post, this scripture came as the answer:
> 
> _"I love the Lord, for he heard my voice;  He heard my cry for mercy.  Because he turned his ear to me, I will call on him as long as I live."_
> 
> (Psalm 116:1-2)
> 
> God is taking care of every concern that is in your heart.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## strenght81

Hello all. I am requesting prayer for an amazing person who is going through some tough times with her health. She was in a car accident and is now experiencing some health issues. She has vertigo and memory loss as a result. Please pray for her that her health is restored. I believe in the power of the lord and the power of prayer when many people are praying for you. She will be healed in Jesus name, amen!


----------



## futureapl

Ladies please pray for me. I'm currently the supervisor of a program. I happen to be younger than all of my supervises and some of them are having a tough time accepting that I'm their boss. I pray that God will teach me how to lead in a loving way even when I feel disrespected.


----------



## mrselle

Please keep me in prayer.  I am having surgery on Tuesday.  I am worried about the recovery.  

I would also like prayer for guidance.  I am not happy with my walk with Christ.  I want to do a better job serving Him.  I want to be a better person.  I never let my mind stop working because I am afraid.  I don't want to be afraid anymore.


----------



## Shimmie

strenght81 said:


> Hello all. I am requesting prayer for an amazing person who is going through some tough times with her health. She was in a car accident and is now experiencing some health issues. She has vertigo and memory loss as a result. Please pray for her that her health is restored. I believe in the power of the lord and the power of prayer when many people are praying for you. She will be healed in Jesus name, amen!


@strenght81 

Praying for the healing of your friend.   God bless her and keep her and restore her completely.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Ladies please pray for me. I'm currently the supervisor of a program. I happen to be younger than all of my supervises and some of them are having a tough time accepting that I'm their boss. I pray that God will teach me how to lead in a loving way even when I feel disrespected.



Dear @futureapl 

While reading your post, I thought about King Solomon (King David's son).    Out of all he could have asked of God to give him, he asked for God's wisdom, instead on how to 'manage' the people.

God gave him wisdom and to this day, King Solomon is forever remembered as the wisest man in the world.    I pray this wisdom for you for truly God says that if anyone asks for wisdom that He will give to them in abundance.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please keep me in prayer.  I am having surgery on Tuesday.  I am worried about the recovery.
> 
> I would also like prayer for guidance.  I am not happy with my walk with Christ.  I want to do a better job serving Him.  I want to be a better person.  I never let my mind stop working because I am afraid.  I don't want to be afraid anymore.


Precious @mrselle 

Fear not, dear one for God is not only with you, but He is with you to stay.   Remember that He is in the midst of you and you shall not be moved nor shall you be in bondage to fear.

For God says, "You have not been given into bondage to fear again... "

Also, for your recovery, it has already been written in God's plans for you.   You shall not only recover during and after surgery, you shall also be given the blessings of God's love and peace from the inside out.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## futureapl

Thank you for your prayers @Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Thank you for your prayers @Shimmie


You are so very welcome.   God has blessed you and He has also equipped and anointed you to give Him glory for this new position.   There's far more for you in store, so this is only the beginning of your God given success.   

Enjoy your new blessings.


----------



## strenght81

Shimmie said:


> @strenght81
> 
> Praying for the healing of your friend.   God bless her and keep her and restore her completely.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> Precious @mrselle
> 
> Fear not, dear one for God is not only with you, but He is with you to stay.   Remember that He is in the midst of you and you shall not be moved nor shall you be in bondage to fear.
> 
> For God says, "You have not been given into bondage to fear again... "
> 
> Also, for your recovery, it has already been written in God's plans for you.   You shall not only recover during and after surgery, you shall also be given the blessings of God's love and peace from the inside out.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you @Shimmie.  I appreciate you more than words can say.


----------



## stephluv

Missed the prayer line Thursday bahumbug! Its one of my favorite times of the week. Please pray for me its time I step out on faith after I am done with this sabbatical Ive been sitting and waiting in fear for too long and I do not want this season to pass me by I am nervous but I need to do this as a soldier Love  you ladies!
Also I met a divorced younger man and my guard is up tho he is bringing down walls I dont see this as a counterfeit and I think i'm not strong enough to see it please lift up this "courtship friendship" up in prayer Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Missed the prayer line Thursday bahumbug! Its one of my favorite times of the week. Please pray for me its time I step out on faith after I am done with this sabbatical Ive been sitting and waiting in fear for too long and I do not want this season to pass me by I am nervous but I need to do this as a soldier Love  you ladies!
> Also I met a divorced younger man and my guard is up tho he is bringing down walls I dont see this as a counterfeit and I think i'm not strong enough to see it please lift up this "courtship friendship" up in prayer Thank you



Praying for you, Sweetheart.


----------



## movingforward

Ladies, please pray for me.  I haven't attended church regularly most of the year.  (I have not backslid, I still pray, read my word, etc).  I know the reason why, I don't particularly like the "teaching" pastor....he's not a bad guy and truly loves the Lord.  He's just not my cup of tea.

Just please pray that not only the desire to attend is "reactivated" but i actually attend.  

Thank you ladies for your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Ladies, please pray for me.  I haven't attended church regularly most of the year.  (I have not backslid, I still pray, read my word, etc).  I know the reason why, I don't particularly like the "teaching" pastor....he's not a bad guy and truly loves the Lord.  He's just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Just please pray that not only the desire to attend is "reactivated" but i actually attend.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your prayers.



Sweetheart.... God will lead you to the gentle and the right place of worship.   Please don't be discouraged and please don't be hard on yourself for where you are now.   God is still with you and you will always be His beloved daughter in / out of Church.


----------



## mz.rae

I am just asking for prayers for some big decisions I have to make, for clarity and guidance. For motivation and endurance to make it through these last couple of weeks of the semester. And lastly prayer for this church home decision that I just listen and allow the Holy Spirit to guide me with making this decision.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I am just asking for prayers for some big decisions I have to make, for clarity and guidance. For motivation and endurance to make it through these last couple of weeks of the semester. And lastly prayer for this church home decision that I just listen and allow the Holy Spirit to guide me with making this decision.


Dear @mz.rae 

I saw this last night and prayed that God will fill your heart with His peace and wisdom.   The Holy Spirit will not forsake you dear one.  He is right there with you now waiting for you to ask Him to show you the way and He will.

God bless you beyond your prayers


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> Dear @mz.rae
> 
> I saw this last night and prayed that God will fill your heart with His peace and wisdom.   The Holy Spirit will not forsake you dear one.  He is right there with you now waiting for you to ask Him to show you the way and He will.
> 
> God bless you beyond your prayers


Thank you so much Shimmie!!


----------



## BrandNew

Currently recovering from another surgery. Please pray for my healing.


----------



## Shimmie

BrandNew said:


> Currently recovering from another surgery. Please pray for my healing.


Dear Father, thank you for taking care of your precious daughter whose healing of her entire body, you will make 'brand new'.    Please keep her at peace and give her all of the time that she needs to rest and to recover having every need met in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kanozas

.........................................................................


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Please remember a dear sister who is going to have surgery this week to remove most of her colon.  Please pray she has enough viable tissue to reroute so she doesn't have to have a colostomy bag.  Please pray that G-d softens one of her children's hearts to turn back to her mother and to do right by her.  Pray for strength for the whole family, esp. her husband.  Also, please pray that her favored surgeon is able to perform it.  In Jesus' name, amen.



Dear @kanozas 

I agree in prayer with you for every and all of what you have listed above and more. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## bellatiamarie

I'm a social worker currently working with elderly people and over the last few weeks, I've worked with at least 4 elderly women that have lost their husbands within the past year.  It's so sad. Please help me lift these women up in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> I'm a social worker currently working with elderly people and over the last few weeks, I've worked with at least 4 elderly women that have lost their husbands within the past year.  It's so sad. Please help me lift these women up in prayer.


What a beautiful person you are and such a heart of beauty as well.    I will join you in prayer for these dear and precious women.


----------



## bellatiamarie

@Shimmie 

Thank you


----------



## humblebyHIM

Please pray for me. This past year has been full of ups and downs. Just naming the main issues. We move to a new state and I have new job. The problem is I need to find the direction for my career path. I pray daily for GOD to show me if I should find another job or stick it out. I like my company and learning a lot but I feel underpaid. I do not want to stay and get stuck in this position.  I read the book "Life Interrupted" by Priscilla Shiver. It is based on the book of Jonah. (LOVED IT)!!!! I am trying to be still  and wait for GOD to move me. It is hard. PLEASE keep me in your prayers.

I am also working on building my self-confidence. Please pray for GOD to continue to give me the courage to see and value myself.

Thank you in advance


----------



## kanozas

humblebyHIM said:


> Please pray for me. This past year has been full of ups and downs. Just naming the main issues. We move to a new state and I have new job. The problem is I need to find the direction for my career path. I pray daily for GOD to show me if I should find another job or stick it out. I like my company and learning a lot but I feel underpaid. I do not want to stay and get stuck in this position.  I read the book "Life Interrupted" by Priscilla Shiver. It is based on the book of Jonah. (LOVED IT)!!!! I am trying to be still  and wait for GOD to move me. It is hard. PLEASE keep me in your prayers.
> 
> I am also working on building my self-confidence. Please pray for GOD to continue to give me the courage to see and value myself.
> 
> Thank you in advance




I was going to take the lazy route this evening but no, I'm going to pray and will ask G-d to direct you in what to do and to encourage you!!!


----------



## Shimmie

humblebyHIM said:


> Please pray for me. This past year has been full of ups and downs. Just naming the main issues. We move to a new state and I have new job. The problem is I need to find the direction for my career path. I pray daily for GOD to show me if I should find another job or stick it out. I like my company and learning a lot but I feel underpaid. I do not want to stay and get stuck in this position.  I read the book "Life Interrupted" by Priscilla Shiver. It is based on the book of Jonah. (LOVED IT)!!!! I am trying to be still  and wait for GOD to move me. It is hard. PLEASE keep me in your prayers.
> 
> I am also working on building my self-confidence. Please pray for GOD to continue to give me the courage to see and value myself.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Dear @humblebyHIM 

You have a Father in Heaven who has designed and created a special plan for you.  The time that you are in now is preparing you for the very best that God has planned.     Be not afraid nor be discouraged.   You already have value and worth for you are chosen by God as one of His own. 

God bless you and don't be afraid to believe in yourself, you are worth far more than you feel you are.


----------



## humblebyHIM

Shimmie said:


> Dear @humblebyHIM
> 
> You have a Father in Heaven who has designed and created a special plan for you.  The time that you are in now is preparing you for the very best that God has planned.     Be not afraid nor be discouraged.   You already have value and worth for you are chosen by God as one of His own.
> 
> God bless you and don't be afraid to believe in yourself, you are worth far more than you feel you are.




Thank you, @Shimmie.  I needed that!  I am praying every day.


----------



## humblebyHIM

kanozas said:


> I was going to take the lazy route this evening but no, I'm going to pray and will ask G-d to direct you in what to do and to encourage you!!!


Thank you, @kanozas .


----------



## kanozas

.............................................................................................


----------



## fatimablush

@kanozas 
i will send a prayer as well no woman should have to go through that.


----------



## fatimablush

i need a prayer...

i have been going through it..the cancer journey has proven to me that people who are ill are treated like ish. i mean it. all kinds of ways. when folks start messing with my reputation..saying i am not paying my bills or i don't have money or my card isn't any good ...when in reality you took the money from that debit card and demand payment in full...does not set well with me....i pay my stuff...all of it on time..always with cash in the bank..i only buy stuff after i paid my bills..i can't stand it....i need a prayer..i am thinking evil thoughts that i shouldn't be thinking..wishing folks harm. please pray away these thoughts...


----------



## LiftedUp

*Psalm 20a]">[a]*
*For the director of music. A psalm of David.*
1 May the Lord answer you when you are in distress;
may the name of the God of Jacob protect you.
2 May he send you help from the sanctuary
and grant you support from Zion.
3 May he remember all your sacrifices
and accept your burnt offerings.b]">[b]
4 May he give you the desire of your heart
and make all your plans succeed.
5 May we shout for joy over your victory
and lift up our banners in the name of our God.

May the Lord grant all your requests.

6 Now this I know:
The Lord gives victory to his anointed.
He answers him from his heavenly sanctuary
with the victorious power of his right hand.
7 Some trust in chariots and some in horses,
but we trust in the name of the Lord our God.
8 They are brought to their knees and fall,
but we rise up and stand firm.
9 Lord, give victory to the king!
Answer us when we call!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep the family of my friend Allen in prayer.  He died suddenly and the family is dealing with tremendous grief.
The one saving grace is he got to meet his first grandchild, born a few weeks ago.


----------



## mrselle

I'm asking for prayer for my five year old daughter.  She is having an extremely difficult time in school.  She is developmentally delayed and has some behavior issues.   It has become the norm for me to get a phone call from her school at some point during the day.  Today she hadn't been at school for 30 minutes before I got a phone call.  I have tried everything I know, talked to everyone I know to talk to and no one in the school system is helpful.  The process is slower than slow.  Tonight before she went to bed she told me she wanted to say something to God.  She prayed for God to help her at school.  Please remember my sweet girl in your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I'm asking for prayer for my five year old daughter.  She is having an extremely difficult time in school.  She is developmentally delayed and has some behavior issues.   It has become the norm for me to get a phone call from her school at some point during the day.  Today she hadn't been at school for 30 minutes before I got a phone call.  I have tried everything I know, talked to everyone I know to talk to and no one in the school system is helpful.  The process is slower than slow.  Tonight before she went to bed she told me she wanted to say something to God.  She prayed for God to help her at school.  Please remember my sweet girl in your prayers.



What a darling little princess....a daughter who asks to speak to God and of her own free will and heart.  Those 'delays' are *NOT *denials of God's healing for your babygirl.  All that she needs, God will fully bring to you in abundance and in ways that you never expected.  

Keep speaking to your babygirl about Jesus.   He is indeed watching over her, night and day...day and night. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  

ETA:  @mrselle ... I corrected my typo above.   I'm so sorry about that.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Prayers for my co-worker Patrice.  A year ago she had her baby girl Madison very prematurely.  Madison never left the hospital and passed away on Sunday.  Lord comfort and keep Patrice and her family.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Prayers for my co-worker Patrice.  A year ago she had her baby girl Madison very prematurely.  Madison never left the hospital and passed away on Sunday.  Lord comfort and keep Patrice and her family.....


I'm so sorry to hear this.  My heart and prayers of love and comfort extend to Patrice and her family.

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## futureapl

I'm not sure what's going on with me right now. I feel so anxious about so many things especially work. My employees can be really disrespectful and i feel anxious whenever im around them. We have a team meeting tomorrow. Ive also been worried about my future. Someone just came over and was talking about my future and how I should wait to purchase a home because I'm still young and may get married in the future. I almost cried because Im not sure it is God's will even though it is something I desire. I've been trying to sleep for the past 30 minutes and I haven't been able to because my mind is all over the place.


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with me right now. I feel so anxious about so many things especially work. My employees can be really disrespectful and i feel anxious whenever im around them. We have a team meeting tomorrow. Ive also been worried about my future. Someone just came over and was talking about my future and how I should wait to purchase a home because I'm still young and may get married in the future. I almost cried because Im not sure it is God's will even though it is something I desire. I've been trying to sleep for the past 30 minutes and I haven't been able to because my mind is all over the place.


@futureapl

Sweetheart... Rest...just rest.   God is right there with you to take care of you and to give you His very best.    Don't worry about the employees, it's not about you.   It's all on them.   Just do what you know to do and no matter who disagrees or even rebels, it's still on them and not you.

If you are able to buy your new home, then by all means do so.   It will only serve as an extra investment and asset for you and your husband when you marry.    So don't listen to what the others have said.   This is YOUR dream, not theirs...'Yours'.    So enjoy your dream of owning your new home and just rest.   

God give His beloved, sweet sleep.   And you dear one are indeed God's beloved daughter.   So it's okay for you just curl up in your Father God's heart and in His arms and just rest.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## lav123

I am requesting prayer for my uncle who is in the hospital almost unresponsive. Please pray that his body will be healed.
Thanks


----------



## Laela

@futureapl, I'd like to share  with you this video, that could help your perspective concerning work:

 I have the book, it's not only a good read... it's a good investment. Stay blessed!



futureapl said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with me right now. I feel so anxious about so many things *especially work. My employees can be really disrespectful and i feel anxious whenever im around them. *We have a team meeting tomorrow. Ive also been worried about my future. Someone just came over and was talking about my future and how I should wait to purchase a home because I'm still young and may get married in the future. I almost cried because Im not sure it is God's will even though it is something I desire. I've been trying to sleep for the past 30 minutes and I haven't been able to because my mind is all over the place.


----------



## Shimmie

lav123 said:


> I am requesting prayer for my uncle who is in the hospital almost unresponsive. Please pray that his body will be healed.
> Thanks



Dearest @lav123 

For your dear uncle:

Dearest Father in Heaven... we lift this dear uncle unto you for his total and complete healing and that his responsiveness will be peaceful and painless for him to sustain.   We ask for his life to be renewed and that he shall live and not die and to walk upon this earth giving full honor and glory unto you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## lav123

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @lav123
> 
> For your dear uncle:
> 
> Dearest Father in Heaven... we lift this dear uncle unto you for his total and complete healing and that his responsiveness will be peaceful and painless for him to sustain.   We ask for his life to be renewed and that he shall live and not die and to walk upon this earth giving full honor and glory unto you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.




Thank you so much


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I don't know what is going on this year with so many deaths in the family.  We found out that DH's cousin died.  She had cancer and didn't want treatment nor did she tell anyone she had cancer.  She died at her mom's house while visiting.  Please say a prayer for the family.


----------



## mrselle

We are slowly making progress with my daughter and getting some answers.  I know its a process, I'm just happy we finally seem to be getting somewhere.

Please pray for my husband and our marriage.  I know he has a lot on his plate and its hard for me because I don't know how to help him.  I know that he is concerned about money, but I don't know what I can do or say to help him stop worrying.  We are having a hard time communicating.  I feel like he can be cold and unfeeling and doesn't really care about what I want.  He probably feels like I fly off the handle too much.  I wish I knew what I can do.


----------



## fatimablush

please say a prayer for my cousin.

her mom just literally passed moments ago.

she has shown ultimate love and devotion to her mom by taking care of her through her alzheimers and her dad when he had cancer he passed away and she shown tremendous strength at that time. she is truly amazing and i can't be there for her and i know she needs all of the prayers and strength needed. to keep her strong.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> please say a prayer for my cousin.
> 
> her mom just literally passed moments ago.
> 
> she has shown ultimate love and devotion to her mom by taking care of her through her alzheimers and her dad when he had cancer he passed away and she shown tremendous strength at that time. she is truly amazing and i can't be there for her and i know she needs all of the prayers and strength needed. to keep her strong.


Dear Father... I pray for this dear cousin of @fatimablush  who just lost her Mom.   Father, please give her the help and strength that she needs to get through this time in her life.

Thank you, Father for embracing her with your loving and tender mercies and that you ease the pain of her broken heart.    Fill her to overflowing with your unending love and give her your peace which surpasses all of this.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## fatimablush

please say a prayer for my dad....he was admitted yesterday to the hospital and was transfused with 2 units of blood. a doctor may not get to see him until tomorrow. thanks guys.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> please say a prayer for my dad....he was admitted yesterday to the hospital and was transfused with 2 units of blood. a doctor may not get to see him until tomorrow. thanks guys.


@fatimablush...

Praying for your Dad with love.     Please keep us posted and when you are able, please give him a gentle Christmas hug from me.   I'm truly praying for his complete recovery in Jesus' Name, Amen.   

For you Dear Sister


----------



## Lucia

futureapl said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with me right now. I feel so anxious about so many things especially work. My employees can be really disrespectful and i feel anxious whenever im around them. We have a team meeting tomorrow. Ive also been worried about my future. Someone just came over and was talking about my future and how I should wait to purchase a home because I'm still young and may get married in the future. I almost cried because Im not sure it is God's will even though it is something I desire. I've been trying to sleep for the past 30 minutes and I haven't been able to because my mind is all over the place.



@futureapl

We all struggle with some manifestation of fear or its cousins lack anxiety despair depression etc...,
Now not all anxiety is of the enemy don't think I'm a Bible fanatic but when it moves you so quickly and comes from a seemingly innocent comment or nothing at all and you have racing thoughts keeping you up at night that's the enemy taking advantage of a little justified anxiety and blowing it up into something huge. <---ETA: aka a doorway once blown up it can become a stronghold if you don't get and maintain control of your mind. 


James 4:2

*You* desire and do *not* *have*, so *you*murder. *You* covet and cannot obtain, so *you* fight and quarrel. *You* do *nothave*, *because* *you* do *not* *ask*.

Hosea 4:6

my people are destroyed from lack of knowledge. "Because you have rejected knowledge, I also reject you as my priests; because you have ignored the law of your God, I also will ignore your children.


This is the enemy getting you anxious worried and upset over your future. A future only God can know. Take this to Jesus I prayer don't make any rash decisions bit don't let the spirit of fear and lack get a hold of you because it only leads to anxiety no sleep despair depression. The racing thoughts is a clear sign it's the enemy playing with you stop entertaining that mess.  

Get out your bible out and hit this fear with the scriptures when you feel this type of anxiety over anything. I suggest starting with Psalms 6 and 23.
Here some more scriptures and a link.

Ephesians 6:13-18

Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm.14 Stand therefore, having fastened on the belt of truth, and having put on the breastplate of righteousness,15 and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace. 16 In all circumstances take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one;17 and take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.


Luke 10:17

The seventy-two returned with joy and said, "Lord, even the demons submit to us in your name

Luke 10:19

I have given you authority to trample on snakes and scorpions and to overcome all the power of the enemy; nothing will harm you.

Jesus gave us authority in His name.
You should rebuke that spirit of fear and anxiety out of your life your home in Jesus name go to where Jesus sends them Amen!

2 Tim 1:7
1John 4:18

http://www.christian-faith.com/scriptures-against-fear/

https://hopefaithprayer.com/scriptures/scriptures-against-fear/


----------



## mz.rae

I ask for prayers my SO and the congregation of the church I attended. The Pastors announced Sunday that have decided to close the church. And I know the congregation is feeling like they are in the wilderness right now trying to figure out what to do next. So I just ask for prayers of guidance and direction for us and that we are placed in ministries where we can serve and use our talents and preach the unadulterated truth! And protection for those who just started attending services. I am worried that some may go back to old vices now that the church isn't around.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I need prayer. I'm struggling financially right now even for basic necessities. My mood is up and down. I'm worried I might be getting depressed. I would appreciate the prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Lucia

@Bunnyhaslonghair
Praying for you.
Please check 1 post up what I posted for @futureapl
GBY!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

mz.rae said:


> I ask for prayers my SO and the congregation of the church I attended. The Pastors announced Sunday that have decided to close the church. And I know the congregation is feeling like they are in the wilderness right now trying to figure out what to do next. So I just ask for prayers of guidance and direction for us and that we are placed in ministries where we can serve and use our talents and preach the unadulterated truth! And protection for those who just started attending services. I am worried that some may go back to old vices now that the church isn't around.




Sounds like there's a little more to the story than they are saying...I'm wondering if they knew that they were leaving why didn't they train and equipt the members to take over when they left so that person's wouldn't be displaced.

You mentioned that you were visiting another church for sometime where you felt you can be of service, perhaps you may want to invite your SO to that church maybe he will feel the the same way.  

Praying that you all find somewhere that you can continue to grow and learn.


----------



## mz.rae

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sounds like there's a little more to the story than they are saying...I'm wondering if they knew that they were leaving why didn't they train and equipt the members to take over when they left so that person's wouldn't be displaced.
> 
> You mentioned that you were visiting another church for sometime where you felt you can be of service, perhaps you may want to invite your SO to that church maybe he will feel the the same way.
> 
> Praying that you all find somewhere that you can continue to grow and learn.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Thank you to @Lucia and everyone for the prayers. Today I found out my temp job seems to be expending until the end of January! It was supposed to be over. I will be able to keep afloat while I look for for something permanent. God bless!


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Thank you to @Lucia and everyone for the prayers. Today I found out my temp job seems to be expending until the end of January! It was supposed to be over. I will be able to keep afloat while I look for for something permanent. God bless!


@Bunnyhaslonghair 

Congratulations!   God will continue to bless and care for you...His beloved daughter.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Praying for everyone who didn't make it into 2016 and for their families.  I'm sure there are far more people who died last night than I will ever know.


----------



## kanozas

Prayers would be greatly appreciated.  Jesus knows what the need is no details, just that you please ask Him to meet the need.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Prayers would be greatly appreciated.  Jesus knows what the need is no details, just that you please ask Him to meet the need.


   Praying for you @kanozas


----------



## maxineshaw

I need prayer. I am afraid of some health problems I have been having, but I also am having trouble understanding what God wants me to do.  I need to hear you Lord.  I need to understand what your desires are for my life.  I'll accept it, even if it hurts.  It's hurting me now.  But I still love you.  I will always love you Lord. Thank you Holy Spirit for comforting me in my time of need.


----------



## Shimmie

Anonymous53 said:


> I need prayer. I am afraid of some health problems I have been having, but I also am having trouble understanding what God wants me to do.  I need to hear you Lord.  I need to understand what your desires are for my life.  I'll accept it, even if it hurts.  It's hurting me now.  But I still love you.  I will always love you Lord. Thank you Holy Spirit for comforting me in my time of need.
> 
> View attachment 348301


Dearest One...

You are not "anonymous"  within the heart of Jesus not far from those who love you, here.    Be encouraged... Dear one, for many are praying for you, especially our Lord. 

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## maxineshaw

Shimmie said:


> Dearest One...
> 
> You are not "anonymous"  within the heart of Jesus not far from those who love you, here.    Be encouraged... Dear one, for many are praying for you, especially our Lord.
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie




I have said it before and I will say it again, @Shimmie you are a gem.  Thank you for your encouraging words and prayers.

And thank you to everyone who has posted in this thread.  I have been going back through it reading scriptures and kind words.  They are truly encouraging.  God bless you all.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

I interviewed for a job I really want yesterday. Was told that I would have a second interview and to expect a call next week. Praying that I actually get the call for the second interview and then land the job.


----------



## Shimmie

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I interviewed for a job I really want yesterday. Was told that I would have a second interview and to expect a call next week. Praying that I actually get the call for the second interview and then land the job.


@NaturallyBri87 

Praying for God's favor to be upon you...always.


----------



## Shimmie

Anonymous53 said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again, @Shimmie you are a gem.  Thank you for your encouraging words and prayers.
> 
> And thank you to everyone who has posted in this thread.  I have been going back through it reading scriptures and kind words.  They are truly encouraging.  God bless you all.



God bless you, Sweetheart...


----------



## Miss_C

Please pray for me. I'm currently dealing with a health issue that I found out will affect me for the rest of my life. I want children and a husband, but  I have no prospects and I'm terrified that it's too late. I've been struggling with depression and I am trying to hear God on these matters but I can't get clarity on how to proceed or find comfort in my sorrows. I feel distant and isolated from Him and friends and family. I'm trying to push past this but I need help. This is a light sketch of the situation but He knows the real details. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

Miss_C said:


> Please pray for me. I'm currently dealing with a health issue that I found out will affect me for the rest of my life. I want children and a husband, but  I have no prospects and I'm terrified that it's too late. I've been struggling with depression and I am trying to hear God on these matters but I can't get clarity on how to proceed or find comfort in my sorrows. I feel distant and isolated from Him and friends and family. I'm trying to push past this but I need help. This is a light sketch of the situation but He knows the real details. Thank you in advance.


Dear  One. .. it is  never  too  late  for God  to  give  you  the  desires  of  your heart. ... Never  too late.   Please  be  encouraged.   .


----------



## ONAMSHN

I am definitely in need of direction. Lately...I have been listening to my own voice instead of His. I have some MAJOR decisions that I am forced to make, so my next move MUST be my best move. Thanx in advance for your prayers....


----------



## Shimmie

ONAMSHN said:


> I am definitely in need of direction. Lately...I have been listening to my own voice instead of His. I have some MAJOR decisions that I am forced to make, so my next move MUST be my best move. Thanx in advance for your prayers....



Dear @ONAMSHN 

In Psalm 23, the Lord promises...

'He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His namesake...'

God will not fail you, ever.


----------



## ONAMSHN

Shimmie said:


> Dear @ONAMSHN
> 
> In Psalm 23, the Lord promises...
> 
> 'He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His namesake...'
> 
> God will not fail you, ever.


Thanx a bunch @Shimmie  for your words of encouragement! **cyber hug**


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My family could use some prayers.  It's been a trying few weeks, a couple of medical scares and multiple deaths in the family.
I had hoped to not attend any funerals in 2016 but they already started.


----------



## Nice Lady

naturalmanenyc said:


> My family could use some prayers.  It's been a trying few weeks, a couple of medical scares and multiple deaths in the family.
> I had hoped to not attend any funerals in 2016 but they already started.


Praying super hard!! Hopefully, God comforts your soul and brings sweet healing!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> My family could use some prayers.  It's been a trying few weeks, a couple of medical scares and multiple deaths in the family.
> I had hoped to not attend any funerals in 2016 but they already started.


Hey Sweetheart... you will get through all of this.    I'm praying for God's comfort and loving protection over you and your family.   Every sickness, every care, is in His heart to love you through all of this.    

Always here...always in prayer.     In Jesus' Name, Amen

Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> Praying super hard!! Hopefully, God comforts your soul and brings sweet healing!


Amen @Nice Lady  Amen...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie said:


> Hey Sweetheart... you will get through all of this.    I'm praying for God's comfort and loving protection over you and your family.   Every sickness, every care, is in His heart to love you through all of this.
> 
> Always here...always in prayer.     In Jesus' Name, Amen
> 
> Shimmie


Thanks so much Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thanks so much Shimmie!


You're welcome, sweetheart.   It's been hard for you, yet you have been so strong.   God's love is always with you.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Nice Lady said:


> Praying super hard!! Hopefully, God comforts your soul and brings sweet healing!


Thank you!


----------



## humblebyHIM

This is a very trying time for me. I have a couple of job interviews coming up. Please pray for my strength to keep my current job until JESUS blesses me with a better job. I feel like I have been fighting and crawling for the past few years. I need to see that my struggles have not been in vain. GOD has brought me too far. I know HE has something better in store for me. I am getting so tired.

PLEASE pray for me. I don't want to give up and feel like a failure but I am tired.  There are times when i feel like no one understands my struggles and my pain. All they see is my accomplishments BUT when will i reach my goals.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

humblebyHIM said:


> This is a very trying time for me. I have a couple of job interviews coming up. Please pray for my strength to keep my current job until JESUS blesses me with a better job. I feel like I have been fighting and crawling for the past few years. I need to see that my struggles have not been in vain. GOD has brought me too far. I know HE has something better in store for me. I am getting so tired.
> 
> PLEASE pray for me. I don't want to give up and feel like a failure but I am tired.  There are times when i feel like no one understands my struggles and my pain. All they see is my accomplishments BUT when will i reach my goals.



Praying for you.  I saw something on Instagram of all places that I found inspirational....it was something like "For an arrow to move forward it has to be pulled back" basically to move forward into the wind like an arrow, you need to be pulled back aka knocked down.  What you're going through is all just a test to see if you spring forward.


----------



## kanozas

.................................................


----------



## humblebyHIM

naturalmanenyc said:


> Praying for you.  I saw something on Instagram of all places that I found inspirational....it was something like "For an arrow to move forward it has to be pulled back" basically to move forward into the wind like an arrow, you need to be pulled back aka knocked down.  What you're going through is all just a test to see if you spring forward.



Thank you so much @naturalmanenyc   I am trying but it is getting harder everyday.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

kanozas said:


> I would certainly appreciate some prayers today against anxiety.  Also for hope and faith, trust so that they remain strong.  Thank you, ladies.  I will pray for your intentions this evening in return.



Praying for you.


----------



## Shimmie

humblebyHIM said:


> This is a very trying time for me. I have a couple of job interviews coming up. Please pray for my strength to keep my current job until JESUS blesses me with a better job. I feel like I have been fighting and crawling for the past few years. I need to see that my struggles have not been in vain. GOD has brought me too far. I know HE has something better in store for me. I am getting so tired.
> 
> PLEASE pray for me. I don't want to give up and feel like a failure but I am tired.  There are times when i feel like no one understands my struggles and my pain. All they see is my accomplishments BUT when will i reach my goals.



Dear One... I believe that your 'screen name' says it all... "HumblebyHIM".    God's love for us is so rich and caring that it humbles us, even in our darkest and more unbearable moments.   YET... we are humbled and lean upon His love all the more.  

All of this to say, God is with you, totally and completely, God is right there with you and He is not going to leave you nor allow you to be without His love and peace which He has ordained for you.

Please be encouraged...Dear One.   You are not alone.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Praying for you.  I saw something on Instagram of all places that I found inspirational....it was something like "For an arrow to move forward it has to be pulled back" basically to move forward into the wind like an arrow, you need to be pulled back aka knocked down.  What you're going through is all just a test to see if you spring forward.


@naturalmanenyc... this is beautiful.     Thank you for sharing this.    God is* sooooooo loving* towards us... All.

God bless you... I mean it, God bless you Dear Sister


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie said:


> @naturalmanenyc... this is beautiful.     Thank you for sharing this.    God is* sooooooo loving* towards us... All.
> 
> God bless you... I mean it, God bless you Dear Sister



Thank you Shimmie.  You are definitely keeping this thread going.  We appreciate you.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> I would certainly appreciate some prayers today against anxiety.  Also for hope and faith, trust so that they remain strong.  Thank you, ladies.  I will pray for your intentions this evening in return.


Father, I lift up Precious @kanozas to you, for you to love her, protect her and to give her your perfect and unfailing peace deep within her heart and soul.    That her faith fails not, her heart fears not, most of all, her strength is renewed over and over and over by you.

In Jesus' Name, she is set free from all that has made her feel anxious.   For this we thank you from hearts, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you Shimmie.  You are definitely keeping this thread going.  We appreciate you.


----------



## humblebyHIM

Shimmie said:


> Dear One... I believe that your 'screen name' says it all... "HumblebyHIM".    God's love for us is so rich and caring that it humbles us, even in our darkest and more unbearable moments.   YET... we are humbled and lean upon His love all the more.
> 
> All of this to say, God is with you, totally and completely, God is right there with you and He is not going to leave you nor allow you to be without His love and peace which He has ordained for you.
> 
> Please be encouraged...Dear One.   You are not alone.


Thank you @Shimmie   I truly appreciate your words. You are a blessing!!!!


----------



## BlackRinse

Can somebody please pray for me. I have been going through mental health issues. And have been having really bad Rheumatoid Arthrtis Flares. I'm only 22 and i am so afraid how this illness will affect me when i become older. My hair keeps getting shorter. And I feel like my life has just been falling a part the past few weeks. Everyday something bad just seems to happen.

I recently started doing this job training program to start working at Starbucks, it's 60 hours. I have to do make up hours because i keep getting ill. I was supposed to start this upcoming Monday. But i am starting the 16th. I had a dream i died because of neglecting health issues. I don't know what's going on but I want it to end so badly I am so depressed and drained and sick.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackRinse said:


> Can somebody please pray for me. I have been going through mental health issues. And have been having really bad Rheumatoid Arthrtis Flares. My hair keeps getting shorter. And I feel like my life has just been falling a part the past few weeks. I recently doing this job training program to start working at starbucks, it's 60 hours. I have to do make up hours because i keep getting ill. I was supposed to start this upcoming Monday. But i am starting the 16th. I had a dream i died because of neglecting health issues. I don't know what's going on but I want it to end so badly I am so depressed and drained and sick.


 
Dear @BlackRinse...

First things First... Relax.     I know, it's easier to say than it is to do... however, God says 'Relax'.    Relax and allow Him to bring you through 'ALL' and surely He will and He will not fail you, God your Father in Heaven will not fail to see you through all of this.

So!  Let's just take a deep breath...take one more.   Take another and just Relax in the Love of God which is sure and allow Him to carry you, for you are not too heavy for Him to lift you up, neither are you beyond His reach of love which He has chosen to cover you.    So again... Relax.   Relax, for God is with you and He will never leave you nor forsake you.   Do not be afraid to trust Him... God is your Father and He is not going to let you down.  He will not bring you to failure for His love is without failure and without denial, without decline.   It will not lessen, but only increase for and towards you more and more.

As for the Arthritis, it's only inflammation.   This can be remedied Number One by Prayer... and Prayer we have in abundance.    The next thing is to get your body's alkaline to balance.     All this takes is a few changes in your daily diet and it is not expensive nor time consuming.   Not at all.  

You can start by drinking a glass of water with Lemon juice each morning and night.    Not Lemonade... but straight Lemon Water... No sugar.   Although Lemon is an acid, it actually balances the alkaline in our bodies and it is remarkable with its' healing properties.     You can use the juice of 1/4 of a fresh lemon in the glass of water or you can use bottled lemon juice.   Do what 's best for you.

   Increase your greens each day.   Spinach, Broccoli, Kale... eat them in abundance.

  Make Green smoothies from them using fresh fruits such as pineapple, coconut, apples, strawberries, blueberries, etc. 

  Each of these fruits  and vegetables have anti-inflammatory components which heal the body naturally.   Be creative and make your favorite combinations.   

  Drink Almond milk and Coconut milk.   Avoid dairy as much as possible as dairy products can aggravate muscle and circulation discomforts.

  Include the spice Turmeric to some of your meals.   It is loaded with anti-inflammatory components.

This is just a beginning.   Once you begin to focus on this, you will forget about everything else.   You will     This is where your healing begins.   Prayer, Trust, Healing and Changing the things that create those negative feelings.

Little one, you're going to be okay.   You WILL get through all of this.    You will.   God says so. 

God bless you, more than words.

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## mz.rae

I just ask for prayer for my feelings and guarding my heart against jealousy and envy. Yesterday me and SO just joined a church and I kind of feel slighted from the Pastors of my previous church. We had posted up pictures of ourselves, and of each other with the Pastor of the new church. And the pastors of my old church had(the church that closed in December) left comments saying how the new church were blessed to have him and so on, and granted I wasn't as involved in the ministry as he was I was still a member there and I just felt slighted. Since then I have been having feelings of jealousy of how everyone is drawn to him but not me, how he has a family that he is close to and I have none of that. How none of those people honestly cared about me at the previous church till I got together with him. 
And please pray that I don't start to take these feelings and emotions out on him.


----------



## Lucia

Miss_C said:


> Please pray for me. I'm currently dealing with a health issue that I found out will affect me for the rest of my life. I want children and a husband, but  I have no prospects and I'm terrified that it's too late. I've been struggling with depression and I am trying to hear God on these matters but I can't get clarity on how to proceed or find comfort in my sorrows. I feel distant and isolated from Him and friends and family. I'm trying to push past this but I need help. This is a light sketch of the situation but He knows the real details. Thank you in advance.


Don't give up hope if it is Gods will you can still have a family of your own.

I know a young woman who was told from a very early age that she could never bear children.
She got married and no kids even though they tried, he left she's now with her new hubby and now they have a very healthy baby girl.
God can turn anything around if that's His will for you. Take the limits off of Jesus and he will surprise you keep the faith.
----

Luke 1:36-37

And behold, your relative Elizabeth in her old age has also conceived a son, and this is the sixth month with her who was called barren.37 For nothing will be impossible with God.”

Isaiah 41:10

So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Genesis 18:1-15

And the Lord appeared to him by the oaks[a] of Mamre, as he sat at the door of his tent in the heat of the day. 2 He lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, three men were standing in front of him. *When he saw them, he ran from the tent door to meet them and bowed himself to the earth 3 and said, “O Lord,[b] if I have found favor in your sight, do not pass by your servant. 4 Let a little water be brought, and wash your feet, and rest yourselves under the tree, 5 while I bring a morsel of bread, that you may refresh yourselves, and after that you may pass on—since you have come to your servant.” So they said, “Do as you have said.” *6 And Abraham went quickly into the tent to Sarah and said, “Quick! Three seahs[c] of fine flour! Knead it, and make cakes.” 7 And Abraham ran to the herd and took a calf, tender and good, and gave it to a young man, who prepared it quickly. 8 Then he took curds and milk and the calf that he had prepared, and set it before them. And he stood by them under the tree while they ate.

They said to him, “Where is Sarah your wife?” And he said, “She is in the tent.” 10 The Lord said, “I will surely return to you about this time next year, and Sarah your wife shall have a son.” And Sarah was listening at the tent door behind him. 11 Now Abraham and Sarah were old, advanced in years. The way of women had ceased to be with Sarah. 12 So Sarah laughed to herself, saying, “After I am worn out, and my lord is old, shall I have pleasure?” 13 The Lord said to Abraham, “Why did Sarah laugh and say, ‘Shall I indeed bear a child, now that I am old?’ 14 Is anything too hard[d] for the Lord? At the appointed time I will return to you, about this time next year, and Sarah shall have a son.” 15 *But Sarah denied it,[e] saying, “I did not laugh,” for she was afraid*. He said, “No, but you did laugh.”
----
1st Bolded Abraham received them well which speaks to how he always served the Lord well which in turn is why he was blessed as the father of many nations.

2nd bolded
Sarah did not just deny laughing her laugh was her doubt disbelief hat she could conceive she didn't say it with words but the angel knew otherwise. So there were 2 denials by Sarah in that passage.
-----

Genesis 20:1-7

The Lord visited Sarah as he had said, and the Lord did to Sarah as he had promised.2 And Sarah conceived and bore Abraham a son in his old age at the time of which God had spoken to him.3 Abraham called the name of his son who was born to him, whom Sarah bore him, Isaac.[a]4 And Abraham circumcised his son Isaac when he was eight days old, as God had commanded him.5 Abraham was a hundred years old when his son Isaac was born to him.6 And Sarah said, “God has made laughter for me; everyone who hears will laugh over me.”7 And she said, “Who would have said to Abraham that Sarah would nurse children? Yet I have borne him a son in his old age.”

Mark 5:33-34

the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came and fell at his feet and, trembling with fear, told him the whole truth.

He said to her, "Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace and be freed from your suffering."


----------



## kanozas

Asking you all for a complete and speedy healing of my family member. 


Also asking for an emergency resolving of a problem of a relative.  She needs to get her car fixed soon.  G-d did a miracle just a few minutes ago.  An absolute miracle.  Asking for a complete fix of her immediate problem now.  Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## alex114

Hello all,
I've been following this thread and keeping you all in my prayers. This weekend I went through a very dark period, but by the grace of God I have been delivered through and I can just speak for days on His goodness and mercy. I would just ask that you might pray over my spirit, that I might be kept safe from spiritual attacks and that I might be kept in the full spiritual armor of God. 

It is said that the adversary pays the most attention to those who are close to a breakthrough, and by the grace of God I feel very close so I feel in my heart that I was attacked for a reason. 

Please pray for me to keep God in front of me and in my heart at all times, that I might not forget Him, and that we might draw close to one another and that He would embrace me and keep me in health and in happiness.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Hello all,
> I've been following this thread and keeping you all in my prayers. This weekend I went through a very dark period, but by the grace of God I have been delivered through and I can just speak for days on His goodness and mercy. I would just ask that you might pray over my spirit, that I might be kept safe from spiritual attacks and that I might be kept in the full spiritual armor of God.
> 
> It is said that the adversary pays the most attention to those who are close to a breakthrough, and by the grace of God I feel very close so I feel in my heart that I was attacked for a reason.
> 
> Please pray for me to keep God in front of me and in my heart at all times, that I might not forget Him, and that we might draw close to one another and that He would embrace me and keep me in health and in happiness.


Fear not...for you shall have all that you have asked...far above and beyond you could ever ask or think.

Be encouraged, for God is with you exceedingly above all else.

Praise God Forever. ..Amen


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I just ask for prayer for my feelings and guarding my heart against jealousy and envy. Yesterday me and SO just joined a church and I kind of feel slighted from the Pastors of my previous church. We had posted up pictures of ourselves, and of each other with the Pastor of the new church. And the pastors of my old church had(the church that closed in December) left comments saying how the new church were blessed to have him and so on, and granted I wasn't as involved in the ministry as he was I was still a member there and I just felt slighted. Since then I have been having feelings of jealousy of how everyone is drawn to him but not me, how he has a family that he is close to and I have none of that. How none of those people honestly cared about me at the previous church till I got together with him.
> And please pray that I don't start to take these feelings and emotions out on him.


Praise God for these feelings being brought to the surface for now that you see them you are able to be free from them.   Free you shall be.

In Jesus' Name,  Amen


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Asking you all for a complete and speedy healing of my family member.
> 
> 
> Also asking for an emergency resolving of a problem of a relative.  She needs to get her car fixed soon.  G-d did a miracle just a few minutes ago.  An absolute miracle.  Asking for a complete fix of her immediate problem now.  Thank you, Jesus!


Praying


----------



## humblebyHIM

mz.rae said:


> I just ask for prayer for my feelings and guarding my heart against jealousy and envy. Yesterday me and SO just joined a church and I kind of feel slighted from the Pastors of my previous church. We had posted up pictures of ourselves, and of each other with the Pastor of the new church. And the pastors of my old church had(the church that closed in December) left comments saying how the new church were blessed to have him and so on, and granted I wasn't as involved in the ministry as he was I was still a member there and I just felt slighted. Since then I have been having feelings of jealousy of how everyone is drawn to him but not me, how he has a family that he is close to and I have none of that. How none of those people honestly cared about me at the previous church till I got together with him.
> And please pray that I don't start to take these feelings and emotions out on him.



@mz.rae I have that kind of SO too. There isn't any reason to be jealous of him. Embrace his ability to draw people to him. I joke with my SO all the time that I can't divorce him because he would get my family in the divorce.  There is a reason why GOD brought you together. His strengths are your weaknesses but YOUR strengths maybe HIS weaknesses. That is how it worked out in my relationship. I bet if you step back and look at your relationship. You will find the same thing.  Stay blessed and I will prayer for you.


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> Praise God for these feelings being brought to the surface for now that you see them you are able to be free from them.   Free you shall be.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,  Amen





humblebyHIM said:


> @mz.rae I have that kind of SO too. There isn't any reason to be jealous of him. Embrace his ability to draw people to him. I joke with my SO all the time that I can't divorce him because he would get my family in the divorce.  There is a reason why GOD brought you together. His strengths are your weaknesses but YOUR strengths maybe HIS weaknesses. That is how it worked out in my relationship. I bet if you step back and look at your relationship. You will find the same thing.  Stay blessed and I will prayer for you.


Thank you so much @Shimmie and @humblebyHIM I appreciate both of your prayers so much!!


----------



## alex114

Thank you all so much-- I know that your prayers have been working on me and helping me to draw closer to the Lord. @Shimmie You are so good <3


----------



## Miss_C

Miss_C said:


> Please pray for me. I'm currently dealing with a health issue that I found out will affect me for the rest of my life. I want children and a husband, but  I have no prospects and I'm terrified that it's too late. I've been struggling with depression and I am trying to hear God on these matters but I can't get clarity on how to proceed or find comfort in my sorrows. I feel distant and isolated from Him and friends and family. I'm trying to push past this but I need help. This is a light sketch of the situation but He knows the real details. Thank you in advance.



Thank you all for your prayers! God led me to the story of Hannah and it changed my whole perspective. He also reminded me of  Sarah and that when he makes a promise to you he fulfills it and gives you time to enjoy it. I have begun trusting him for a mate. I accept that I'm on his time and my outlook  has changed. I'm now thanking  him that he has saved me for the right  one. Thank you Lord. And thank you ladies for your prayers.


----------



## Miss_C

Lucia said:


> Don't give up hope if it is Gods will you can still have a family of your own.
> 
> I know a young woman who was told from a very early age that she could never bear children.
> She got married and no kids even though they tried, he left she's now with her new hubby and now they have a very healthy baby girl.
> God can turn anything around if that's His will for you. Take the limits off of Jesus and he will surprise you keep the faith.
> ----
> 
> Like 1:36-37
> 
> And behold, your relative Elizabeth in her old age has also conceived a son, and this is the sixth month with her who was called barren.37 For nothing will be impossible with God.”
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> 
> So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
> 
> Genesis 18:1-15
> 
> And the Lord appeared to him by the oaks[a] of Mamre, as he sat at the door of his tent in the heat of the day. 2 He lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, three men were standing in front of him. *When he saw them, he ran from the tent door to meet them and bowed himself to the earth 3 and said, “O Lord,[b] if I have found favor in your sight, do not pass by your servant. 4 Let a little water be brought, and wash your feet, and rest yourselves under the tree, 5 while I bring a morsel of bread, that you may refresh yourselves, and after that you may pass on—since you have come to your servant.” So they said, “Do as you have said.” *6 And Abraham went quickly into the tent to Sarah and said, “Quick! Three seahs[c] of fine flour! Knead it, and make cakes.” 7 And Abraham ran to the herd and took a calf, tender and good, and gave it to a young man, who prepared it quickly. 8 Then he took curds and milk and the calf that he had prepared, and set it before them. And he stood by them under the tree while they ate.
> 
> They said to him, “Where is Sarah your wife?” And he said, “She is in the tent.” 10 The Lord said, “I will surely return to you about this time next year, and Sarah your wife shall have a son.” And Sarah was listening at the tent door behind him. 11 Now Abraham and Sarah were old, advanced in years. The way of women had ceased to be with Sarah. 12 So Sarah laughed to herself, saying, “After I am worn out, and my lord is old, shall I have pleasure?” 13 The Lord said to Abraham, “Why did Sarah laugh and say, ‘Shall I indeed bear a child, now that I am old?’ 14 Is anything too hard[d] for the Lord? At the appointed time I will return to you, about this time next year, and Sarah shall have a son.” 15 *But Sarah denied it,[e] saying, “I did not laugh,” for she was afraid*. He said, “No, but you did laugh.”
> ----
> 1st Bolded Abraham received them well which speaks to how he always served the Lord well which in turn is why he was blessed as the father of many nations.
> 
> 2nd bolded
> Sarah did not just deny laughing her laugh was her doubt disbelief hat she could conceive she didn't say it with words but the angel knew otherwise. So there were 2 denials by Sarah in that passage.
> -----
> 
> Gênesis 20:1-7
> 
> The Lord visited Sarah as he had said, and the Lord did to Sarah as he had promised.2 And Sarah conceived and bore Abraham a son in his old age at the time of which God had spoken to him.3 Abraham called the name of his son who was born to him, whom Sarah bore him, Isaac.[a]4 And Abraham circumcised his son Isaac when he was eight days old, as God had commanded him.5 Abraham was a hundred years old when his son Isaac was born to him.6 And Sarah said, “God has made laughter for me; everyone who hears will laugh over me.”7 And she said, “Who would have said to Abraham that Sarah would nurse children? Yet I have borne him a son in his old age.”
> 
> Mark 5:33-34
> 
> the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came and fell at his feet and, trembling with fear, told him the whole truth.
> 
> He said to her, "Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace and be freed from your suffering."



Thank you for  taking the time to post this. I have been reflecting on women and barren ness- specifically  Sarah and Hannah- in the bible and God used that "lack" to do something  amazing  every time.  In today's times that barren womb can symbolize anything  that women wish to have but don't, but in the end he always  shows  his power. He has reminded  me of this lately.


----------



## fatimablush

i had my scans to check the progress of the chemo. last time i had scans to check the progress..i wasn't doing so well. i feel good and look good now...hopefully that means something. i get the results next friday. please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i had my scans to check the progress of the chemo. last time i had scans to check the progress..i wasn't doing so well. i feel good and look good now...hopefully that means something. i get the results next friday. please keep me in your prayers.



For you Angel...

Psalm 112...

I will not fear evil tidings (there will be no bad news) for my heart is fixed...trusting in the Lord.


----------



## kanozas

_*Please do not quote:*_


Will you all lift up a fellow member @DrC  who is suffering from an eye illness that could take her sight.  I pray that she will be led to the right decision on surgery and that if she selects it, it will be successful and her sight will be saved.


----------



## mrselle

Please pray for my daughter.  She is going through a very difficult time at school.  She acts out, she misbehaves, she struggles in every area.  We have sought help through the school system and we're currently working with a private psychologist.  I can take my child almost anywhere and she is fine and for the most part well behaved.  At school it is a totally different story.  Please pray that God lead me and guide me in this matter because I am at a loss for what to do.  Please pray for my child.


----------



## alex114

I will keep you in my prayers @kanozas  and @mrselle 

Could you all please pray for my fiancé? He is looking for a new job and is having some trouble.
If you could also pray that I might stay strong and not lose my motivation to do well in classes, I would appreciate it. 

I guess I just hope that what I am doing with my life is in line with God's plan for me, and would pray that He might continue to lead me in His path of righteousness.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for my daughter.  She is going through a very difficult time at school.  She acts out, she misbehaves, she struggles in every area.  We have sought help through the school system and we're currently working with a private psychologist.  I can take my child almost anywhere and she is fine and for the most part well behaved.  At school it is a totally different story.  Please pray that God lead me and guide me in this matter because I am at a loss for what to do.  Please pray for my child.






alex114 said:


> I will keep you in my prayers @kanozas  and @mrselle
> 
> Could you all please pray for my fiancé? He is looking for a new job and is having some trouble.
> If you could also pray that I might stay strong and not lose my motivation to do well in classes, I would appreciate it.
> 
> I guess I just hope that what I am doing with my life is in line with God's plan for me, and would pray that He might continue to lead me in His path of righteousness.



Dear @mrselle and alex114 ... 

The prayers are with and for you.   Just know that the Holy Spirit is right there with each of you, including your fiance' @alex114 to lead and comfort and to guide you through all of this, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

God will not fail you.... He will not.   He will not forsake you nor allow you to be alone through this journey of your lives.   Please stay encouraged.   It seems very challenging, yet it is not impossible. 

Please stay encouraged for you each have God on your side and you will not be denied, His loving grace to see you through all of this.

In Jesus' Name, we pray and believe.... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Dear @kanozas 

The loving prayers of God are being sent to @DrC 

In Jesus' Name, she shall be healed.  Amen and Amen


----------



## kanozas

Another request..."pray without ceasing"...so I dare ask for another person to receive direction:

Please pray that this person sees through another's intentions, no matter how genuine they might think they are, but they are misguided and not in the best interest of the one of interest - that the L-rd comforts the heart and the right decision is made to avoid heartache and danger.  I thank you ladies and will add your intentions to my rosary this evening in return.


----------



## Shimmie

Dear Sister @kanozas ...

Your prayer requests and prayers are always welcome and fully supported with love.  

The prayers go up to God for your friend you've requested prayer for.   God's wisdom, His love and guidance shall prevail for them.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen
God bless you and thank you.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm needing prayer for a financial situation and finding a job I'm comfortable with. I'm really discouraged any prayers would be greatly appreciated and would be a blessing to me. I don't know if I'm going though a trial or what but...it's a very hard time in my life right now and I might lose a lot.

Thank you all and be blessed.


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm needing prayer for a financial situation and finding a job I'm comfortable with. I'm really discouraged any prayers would be greatly appreciated and would be a blessing to me. I don't know if I'm going though a trial or what but...it's a very hard time in my life right now and I might lose a lot.
> 
> Thank you all and be blessed.



Dear @Bunnyhaslonghair...

Be not ddismayed  for God is right there with you holding you through all of this.  
You will not lose nor will you be put to shame nor blame.   Only God's love will prevail and that is His faithful and loving promise to you.

Now, just rest and allow God to fight for you and to show you His best. Just rest and don't worry anymore about this.    For what shall we say to these things?    If God be for you, who dare be against you.... Absolutely nothing and no one.

Rest precious  one...rest.   In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## 2buttonsnow3

Please Pray for my Grandmother. She lost my Grandfather 1 year and 2 months ago and she has had a tough time. After my grandfather passed away she lost her job of 20 years. Very soon she will be losing her home of 40 years.  I tried to do a budget for her to help her figure out what she needed to keep and get rid off but she did't like the idea of having to downsize especially since losing my grandfather and her job. We ( my mom and I) have tried 30 ways to sunday to help her, encourage her, make sure she is ok daily. etc.  Her son lives with her and doesn't pay any bills and corrupts her mind against the family who are trying to help her. Please pray she would be strong in the Lord to not fall privy to his demons he carries in him. Also, God would work on her heart to submission to him. <3 Thank You


----------



## Laela

God bless your Grandmother!

I'm sure she's in the prayers of many who read this thread.. but I encourage you to keep taking care of her and encouraging her. Grandparents are a blessing in our lives as children are and they are our lifelong teachers who should be treasured. Despite what she is going through she is strong.

I'd like to share some Scriptures to encourage you and your family concerning her:

*Isaiah 46:4-5*
_And even to your old age I am he; and even to hoar hairs will I carry you: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you.
To whom will ye liken me, and make me equal, and compare me, that we may be like?_
*
Proverbs 17:6*
_Children's children are the crown of old men; and the glory of children are their fathers_
*
Psalm 37:25*
_I have been young, and now am old; yet have I not seen the righteous forsaken, nor his seed begging bread._
*
Proverbs 17:22*
_A merry heart doeth good like a medicine: but a broken spirit drieth the bones._
*
2 Timothy 1: 5-7*
_When I call to remembrance the unfeigned faith that is in thee, which dwelt first in thy grandmother Lois, and thy mother Eunice; and I am persuaded that in thee also.
Wherefore I put thee in remembrance that thou stir up the gift of God, which is in thee by the putting on of my hands.
For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.
_


2buttonsnow3 said:


> Please Pray for my Grandmother. She lost my Grandfather 1 year and 2 months ago and she has had a tough time. After my grandfather passed away she lost her job of 20 years. Very soon she will be losing her home of 40 years.  I tried to do a budget for her to help her figure out what she needed to keep and get rid off but she did't like the idea of having to downsize especially since losing my grandfather and her job. We ( my mom and I) have tried 30 ways to sunday to help her, encourage her, make sure she is ok daily. etc.  Her son lives with her and doesn't pay any bills and corrupts her mind against the family who are trying to help her. Please pray she would be strong in the Lord to not fall privy to his demons he carries in him. Also, God would work on her heart to submission to him. <3 Thank You


----------



## fatimablush

thank you for the prayers..those lesions/spots on my liver are shrinking. the chemo and all my efforts have not touched the lung mestases or the the others...i will jst keep praying..i am not ready to leave yet.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> thank you for the prayers..those lesions/spots on my liver are shrinking. the chemo and all my efforts have not touched the lung mestases or the the others...i will jst keep praying..i am not ready to leave yet.



@fatimablush...

Hi Sweetheart:   Thank you for sharing your update.   My prayers are most definitely, as well as others here, are with and for you.    God bless you and this is far beyond words, far beyond thoughts, far beyond emotions.    You are truly blessed and healed of God.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

2buttonsnow3 said:


> Please Pray for my Grandmother. She lost my Grandfather 1 year and 2 months ago and she has had a tough time. After my grandfather passed away she lost her job of 20 years. Very soon she will be losing her home of 40 years.
> 
> I tried to do a budget for her to help her figure out what she needed to keep and get rid off but she did't like the idea of having to downsize especially since losing my grandfather and her job. We ( my mom and I) have tried 30 ways to sunday to help her, encourage her, make sure she is ok daily. etc.  Her son lives with her and doesn't pay any bills and corrupts her mind against the family who are trying to help her. Please pray she would be strong in the Lord to not fall privy to his demons he carries in him. Also, God would work on her heart to submission to him. <3 Thank You



@2buttonsnow3...

How are you today?   I continue to pray that all is well with and for you and your dear grandmother.   She's grieving the passing of her lifelong friend and heart...her husband.   What she is doing is expressing her grief,, in the only way that she knows how.   None of what she is doing or thinking may seem sensible to any of us, yet she hurts so deeply that not even she understands her actions.

Bless her dear and darling heart.      We will just continue to pray for her broken heart and spirit to heal and that God's love will continue to embrace and comfort her each moment of each day.

God will show you and your Mom how and where and when to help her.   He will not fail... not ever.   God bless you and each of your family members, especially your grandmom.

She will come through this... In Jesus' Name, she surely will.  God has surely blessed her with the 'gift' of you.  

Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please keep my aunt in your prayers.  She is struggling after the death of my grandpa who she cared for personally for years until he died recently.  With his birthday coming up, she is very upset and hasn't been leaving the house.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please keep my aunt in your prayers.  She is struggling after the death of my grandpa who she cared for personally for years until he died recently.  With his birthday coming up, she is very upset and hasn't been leaving the house.


Holding your aunt in prayer, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   The loving peace of God infills her heart and soul with His loving care.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks @Shimmie 
She needs some uplifting.


----------



## mz.rae

I have been feeling so discouraged these past few months. I am in nursing school and right now it is not going so well. And to make matters worse every time I am feeling down about school my mom's first response to me is "Did you get kicked out of Nursing school?" which now if I don't do good in this class I will be.
I am also feeling down because I wanted to be further in life and wish I never listened to my parents. There are times where I get really upset and cry when I think about it. It's to the point that I just don't feel like trying anything anymore.
I'm just asking for prayers over this.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I have been feeling so discouraged these past few months. I am in nursing school and right now it is not going so well. And to make matters worse every time I am feeling down about school my mom's first response to me is "Did you get kicked out of Nursing school?" which now if I don't do good in this class I will be.
> I am also feeling down because I wanted to be further in life and wish I never listened to my parents. There are times where I get really upset and cry when I think about it. It's to the point that I just don't feel like trying anything anymore.
> I'm just asking for prayers over this.



Jesus never fails...and with Him, you will always be more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you...beyond this challenge in your life, even more ...beyond words.

 

Be encouraged @mz.rae.... Be encouraged.   It's not a failure, just a challenge and you shall indeed get through this as a Child of God.


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> Jesus never fails...and with Him, you will always be more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you...beyond this challenge in your life, even more ...beyond words.
> 
> 
> 
> Be encouraged @mz.rae.... Be encouraged.   It's not a failure, just a challenge and you shall indeed get through this as a Child of God.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please add my brother to your prayers. He was admitted to the hospital with severely low blood pressure and dehydration.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please add my brother to your prayers. He was admitted to the hospital with severely low blood pressure and dehydration.


Dear Father, in Jesus' Name, thank you for healing this precious brother of @naturalmanenyc .    Bring all of his 'vitals' to normal ranges and that they shall remain.   Please take care of the root cause of it and and Dear Lord, we thank you with all of our hearts for your loving care which continues to flow and cover him and each one in her family.  

In Jesus' Name, we thank you and praise you over and over and over... Amen and Amen


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, in Jesus' Name, thank you for healing this precious brother of @naturalmanenyc .    Bring all of his 'vitals' to normal ranges and that they shall remain.   Please take care of the root cause of it and and Dear Lord, we thank you with all of our hearts for your loving care which continues to flow and cover him and each one in her family.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we thank you and praise you over and over and over... Amen and Amen



Thank you @Shimmie 
I rushed home and sat with him for the last 2 days.  He is much better but probably not leaving the hospital for another day or so.
We did figured out what happened, so that's a plus, but I still want the doctor who caused this to be fired.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you @Shimmie
> I rushed home and sat with him for the last 2 days.  He is much better but probably not leaving the hospital for another day or so.
> We did figured out what happened, so that's a plus, but I still want the doctor who caused this to be fired.



Thank God and thank you for the update on your brother.   We will continue to lift up your brother in prayer. .. God is amazing and so loving towards us.


----------



## Shimmie

@fatimablush   Hi ... how are you, Angel?

Just wanted to say "God loves you so much.   You are on His heart always and He is blessing you far beyond your prayers and expectations.  

God wanted you to know this.   You have not been forgotten and you never will be.


----------



## fatimablush

@Shimmie--hi i feel as though i am doing well,despite all i am going through.

i have he yearly check up next month. hopefully i can get my reconstruction date.thank you for the message. i truly appreciate it now more than ever,


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> @Shimmie--hi i feel as though i am doing well,despite all i am going through.
> 
> i have he yearly check up ext month. hopefully i can get my reconstruction date.thank you for the message. i truly appreciate it now more than ever,


----------



## Iammoney

Please pray for my ex co worker her doctor gave her 3-6 months to live. She was diagnosed with cancer. She had treatment but she was cleared and it came back with a vengeance. She has two small children


----------



## kanozas

I was going to post a scandalous thread in OT hating on ridiculous pedestrians who test miracles of salvation every time they wrecklessly step behind a moving vehicle or run in front of one when the driver is a very conscientious one, replete with appropriate cursings....but thank G-d, I've been diverted from that.


I'd rather pray for my sisters here.  Please know your intentions are attached to my rosary in prayer.


Now, this brings me to the purpose why I've come in.  Well, I kinda have a word of affirmation and kinda not...I will have to wait.  But I have a little problem.  Please pray that this information is found out and that I will accept whichever it is.  I pray for a good outcome.  Maybe the Good L-rd has placed this desire onto my heart.  Pray for clarification and I thank you!!!


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please pray for my ex co worker her doctor gave her 3-6 months to live. She was diagnosed with cancer. She had treatment but she was cleared and it came back with a vengeance. She has two small children



...............................................

Dear  Heavenly Father , we ask you for a precious miracle to surround
this dear  coworker and her children.   Dearest Father thank you for giving her extended  and abundant  life upon this earth to fully be a mother, a wife and your child giving you all the glory in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

We love you Dear Lord  with all of our hearts. ..Amen


----------



## alex114

So first I have a praise report: I was accepted into Columbia Law School's Class of 2019! Your prayers brought me through many a dark night last semester when I was studying for the LSAT and working on my thesis, so you all deserve to know of the blessings that have poured into my life with your help. God bless each and every one of you, and @Shimmie I want to meet you in person one day, because you are truly anointed and filled with the Holy Spirit. 

The past few days, I have been in a space where I feel farther from the Lord than is comfortable for me, and I would just ask that my relationship with Him be strengthened and restored. 

Also, my fiancé is having trouble finding a job so I would appreciate your prayers in that area too. Thank you, and be blessed! I'm praying for you @mz.rae @kanozas @naturalmanenyc @fatimablush @blqlady and @Shimmie


----------



## fatimablush

my appointments have been cancelled. it could be good news so i can have my reconstruction done..or it could be some bad news. there could be a problem with insurance...i could be getting better  please say a prayer for me...i need to know and i am edge now..i am tired of dealing with insurance and all of this mess. i hate playing phone tag..and not getting any results..i guess i should be glad. so no news is bad new..or no news is good news..whatever..please say a prayer.


----------



## fatimablush

@alex114 congrats on getting into Law School


----------



## charmingt

My prayer request is concerning a co-worker.  She is the 'throw the rock hide her hand type'. She keeps up drama and is power hungry. She has very strong narcissistic tendencies. Most of us just flat do not like her. There are one or two that do. But very different people have said their feelings concerning her and the same feelings about her are always negative.. She thinks that she is a Christian. There are customers who don't like her. They have complained about her. She thinks that she is the only person who works hard however this is not true. If she can bully a person she does and we have had to help several people stop her.  She is very manipulative. I, personally have washed my hands of her. I do not try to be fake friendly. She needs to be removed. Also, several customers have told her off. She is awful but she thinks she is a victim. It is an act. She has no respect for authority yet she wants respect. Also some say her husband rules at home so she may be acting out. That's not our problem. I have been thinking about this for awhile. She tries to be friendly to me but I have seen and heard too much. What do you all think? I am praying that she be gone.


----------



## Shimmie

charmingt said:


> My prayer request is concerning a co-worker.  She is the 'throw the rock hide her hand type'. She keeps up drama and is power hungry. She has very strong narcissistic tendencies. Most of us just flat do not like her. There are one or two that do. But very different people have said their feelings concerning her and the same feelings about her are always negative.. She thinks that she is a Christian. There are customers who don't like her. They have complained about her. She thinks that she is the only person who works hard however this is not true. If she can bully a person she does and we have had to help several people stop her.  She is very manipulative. I, personally have washed my hands of her. I do not try to be fake friendly. She needs to be removed. Also, several customers have told her off. She is awful but she thinks she is a victim. It is an act. She has no respect for authority yet she wants respect. Also some say her husband rules at home so she may be acting out. That's not our problem. I have been thinking about this for awhile. She tries to be friendly to me but I have seen and heard too much. What do you all think? I am praying that she be gone.



@charmingt 

The most important thing in this moment of your precious life is that you know this promise from God...

_7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me.     ---  Psalm 138:7 King James Version (KJV)
_
Dearest One... forget about what surrounds you at work.   She cannot hurt you.   Be at peace, God will not allow it, no matter what she says or does.   God is in control...not her.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> my appointments have been cancelled. it could be good news so i can have my reconstruction done..or it could be some bad news. there could be a problem with insurance...i could be getting better  please say a prayer for me...i need to know and i am edge now..i am tired of dealing with insurance and all of this mess. i hate playing phone tag..and not getting any results..i guess i should be glad. so no news is bad new..or no news is good news..whatever..please say a prayer.



Hi Angel... From Psalm 112...

I will not fear evil tidings... My heart is fixed trusting in the Lord.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> So first I have a praise report: I was accepted into Columbia Law School's Class of 2019! Your prayers brought me through many a dark night last semester when I was studying for the LSAT and working on my thesis, so you all deserve to know of the blessings that have poured into my life with your help. God bless each and every one of you, and @Shimmie I want to meet you in person one day, because you are truly anointed and filled with the Holy Spirit.
> 
> The past few days, I have been in a space where I feel farther from the Lord than is comfortable for me, and I would just ask that my relationship with Him be strengthened and restored.
> 
> Also, my fiancé is having trouble finding a job so I would appreciate your prayers in that area too. Thank you, and be blessed! I'm praying for you @mz.rae @kanozas @naturalmanenyc @fatimablush @blqlady and @Shimmie



@alex114 ...  

Such wonderful news about you in Law School.   God is blessing your 'gifts' of talent... a talent that He wants to show off and shine in you His precious daughter.   And indeed your light and your gifts shall always shine.   It's God's richest love that is in, for you and from you.    It is indeed.

And Dearest Alex, it is from this love of God that lives and breathes in you that will Always and Forever, keep you and abide in you and you will never, ever, never stray away from God in your love for Him and because of His love for you. 

It is God's love for you that is speaking to your heart...

_The LORD hath appeared of old unto me, saying, 
Yea, I have loved thee with an everlasting love: 
*therefore* ...
with lovingkindness have I drawn thee. _ _ (Jeremiah 31:3)_

Precious Alex... you can never be far from the Lord...because you 'Miss' Him.   That's the reason you feel far away, it is because you love Him and miss Him.   And only someone who loves God and is WITH God can feel as you do.   Therefore, Dear Alex... you have not grown apart but only closer to God with all of your heart.   

For your 'Fiance' ... God's plan for him shall not be aborted nor shall it be distorted.   For His namesake, God is leading your Fiance' to be at the right place, at the right time, for the right position.    He will not miss his destiny, in neither work nor in your plans for marriage.  

Be encouraged, Dear One.  Please be and remain encouraged.   God will never fail you.  Just thank God each day for showing you both, 'The Right Way ... His Way" .

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
_
_


----------



## charmingt

Shimmie said:


> @charmingt
> 
> The most important thing in this moment of your precious life is that you know this promise from God...
> 
> _7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me.     ---  Psalm 138:7 King James Version (KJV)
> _
> Dearest One... forget about what surrounds you at work.   She cannot hurt you.   Be at peace, God will not allow it, no matter what she says or does.   God is in control...not her.


Thank you, Shimmie. This is why I love you!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

fatimablush said:


> my appointments have been cancelled. it could be good news so i can have my reconstruction done..or it could be some bad news. there could be a problem with insurance...i could be getting better  please say a prayer for me...i need to know and i am edge now..i am tired of dealing with insurance and all of this mess. i hate playing phone tag..and not getting any results..i guess i should be glad. so no news is bad new..or no news is good news..whatever..please say a prayer.


I pray that your mind becomes at ease and that you have good news on the way! In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I pray that your mind becomes at ease and that you have good news on the way! In Jesus' name, Amen.


Amen... Good News and continued blessings upon our precious sister @fatimablush


----------



## alex114

Thank you so much @Shimmie 
I'm going to go print this out right now <3


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Thank you so much @Shimmie
> I'm going to go print this out right now <3


----------



## mz.rae

alex114 said:


> So first I have a praise report: I was accepted into Columbia Law School's Class of 2019! Your prayers brought me through many a dark night last semester when I was studying for the LSAT and working on my thesis, so you all deserve to know of the blessings that have poured into my life with your help. God bless each and every one of you, and @Shimmie I want to meet you in person one day, because you are truly anointed and filled with the Holy Spirit.
> 
> The past few days, I have been in a space where I feel farther from the Lord than is comfortable for me, and I would just ask that my relationship with Him be strengthened and restored.
> 
> Also, my fiancé is having trouble finding a job so I would appreciate your prayers in that area too. Thank you, and be blessed! I'm praying for you @mz.rae @kanozas @naturalmanenyc @fatimablush @blqlady and @Shimmie


Sending up prayers!!


----------



## kanozas

.................................................


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> Please pray that my kid's care package is released from customs VERY soon and that all the documents are there and in-tact with no theft.  Please!  Boy, they are taking their sweet time.  I'd appreciate it, ladies.  Thank you.


Of course!   

Dear Father, we thank you so much for the love that overflows from your heart to ours, every moment of every single day.     We thank you for taking care of all that concerns us and with this we thank you for taking care of our sister @kanozas' care package for her children.   

Dear Father, thank you for the Angels assigned by you to gather and protect all that is theirs and for seeing to it that nothing is stolen nor damaged in anyway and for having it delivered to them swiftly.  
In Jesus' Name, we praise you and thank you for you and all there is about you.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iammoney

blqlady said:


> Please pray for my ex co worker her doctor gave her 3-6 months to live. She was diagnosed with cancer. She had treatment but she was cleared and it came back with a vengeance. She has two small children




Thanks for all the prayers but my friend lost the battle with leukemia yesterday she leaves behind two small children and her loving husband


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Thanks for all the prayers but my friend lost the battle with leukemia yesterday she leaves behind two small children and her loving husband


@blqlady 

I am very sorry to hear of this news.  My sincerest heart and prayers go out to her dear family.   How loving and kind of you to share her with us by asking for our prayers.  They were not in vain.    God bless you, dear sister.   Truly, God bless you for being such a strong and caring support to so very many.   God is being exalted in your life.  Yes, He is.


----------



## kanozas

Shimmie said:


> .
> 
> Dear Father, thank you for the Angels assigned by you to gather and protect all that is theirs and for seeing to it that nothing is stolen nor damaged in anyway and for having it delivered to them swiftly.
> In Jesus' Name, we praise you and thank you for you and all there is about you.  Amen and Amen.




Please don't quote:

But she was robbed within 5 days of arriving and they got her passport and all her important documents and more.  All is set now, thank goodness.  It surely took long.  I know customs is on double-duty these days but dang.  Dealing with the American Embassy...anywhere...sigh.  Thank G-d!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas 

Thank you for sharing the update.   I pray that God continues to bless and protect her.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## mz.rae

I just need prayer for my mind and emotions. Ever since the beginning of the year my mind has just felt clouded and burdened. And each passing month I feel it gets worse and worse to tye point where I just feel apathetic about everything. It's like I have no feelings or care about anything, I have no energy what so ever. And the emotions I do feel now a days are mostly negative. I hate feeling this way, I want to feel again and to enjoy life again. Not to feel like I'm there but not really there, and just feeling empty. I just deactivated my Facebook and am going to take a breather from social media. I'm thinking about getting a regular cell phone that just allows texts and phone calls and no Internet or apps.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I just need prayer for my mind and emotions. Ever since the beginning of the year my mind has just felt clouded and burdened. And each passing month I feel it gets worse and worse to tye point where I just feel apathetic about everything. It's like I have no feelings or care about anything, I have no energy what so ever. And the emotions I do feel now a days are mostly negative. I hate feeling this way, I want to feel again and to enjoy life again. Not to feel like I'm there but not really there, and just feeling empty. I just deactivated my Facebook and am going to take a breather from social media. I'm thinking about getting a regular cell phone that just allows texts and phone calls and no Internet or apps.



@mz.rae ... "Peace"   God says He is giving you total peace in your heart, body and soul.   His peace, that will calm your entire being and perfects all that concerns you.   God's peace... not the peace that the world gives, but His peace which shall always surpass every fear, every doubt, every care.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> @mz.rae ... "Peace"   God says He is giving you total peace in your heart, body and soul.   His peace, that will calm your entire being and perfects all that concerns you.   God's peace... not the peace that the world gives, but His peace which shall always surpass every fear, every doubt, every care.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


Thank you so much Shimmie!!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity

I've not been active on this board for a few months now...I was in the process of completing my degree. Despite all of the trials that I faced, I made it through and for that I'm grateful. This experience overall has made me a stronger individual.

Tomorrow,  I will take the biggest exam of my life. I'm very anxious...if you could, please pray for me?  

Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

curlcomplexity said:


> I've not been active on this board for a few months now...I was in the process of completing my degree. Despite all of the trials that I faced, I made it through and for that If m grateful. This experience overall has made me a stronger individual.
> 
> Tomorrow,  I will take the biggest exam of my life. I'm very anxious...if you could, please pray for me?
> 
> Thank you


Dearest @curlcomplexity 

You are not alone...God is right there with you and He is not leaving you to go through this exam alone.    Stay who and whose you are... God's precious daughter.

In Jesus' Name Amen and Amen


----------



## curlcomplexity

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @curlcomplexity
> 
> You are not alone...God is right there with you and He is not leaving you to go through this exam alone.    Stay who and whose you are... God's precious daughter.
> 
> In Jesus' Name Amen and Amen



Amen.

Thank you @Shimmie


----------



## movingforward

Hey ya'll!

Please send up prayers and good wishes.  I just completed a few round of interviews with two companies.  So prayers for favor, etc would be much appreciate!


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Hey ya'll!
> 
> Please send up prayers and good wishes.  I just completed a few round of interviews with two companies.  So prayers for favor, etc would be much appreciate!



Always a blessing to pray with and for you @movingforward.  Always a blessing for YOU are a Blessing and God is doing just that... Blessing you, His loved one and all from His heart.    God is truly moving you forward for you do have a gift... a gift that God will cause people to see and to embrace you for it.   You will be and you are 'favored'... beyond any interview, any corporation, anywhere, anytime, any position, you are favored by God.  

God's Word...His Promise... "I will bless you and increase you..." and the Glory shall be God's, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## kanozas

I truly need discernment about a certain situation.  I'm seeing it but I'm not believing what I'm seeing.  I have trust issues and for good reason.  Don't want to be on the short end of this stick.  Please pray.  **DO NOT QUOTE**


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas 



From God's Word -- Job 34:23

_"Lord...that which I do not see, teach thou me.  Where I have 'missed' it, I will do no more." 

Thank you Father for your discerning Holy Spirit to lead and guide me in all truth in every situation along with this one.   In Jesus' Name, I honor you with all of my heart... Amen and Amen._


----------



## mrselle

I need prayer concerning how I see myself.  I've been dealing with excessive hair shedding off and on for nearly two years now.  I've lost a fair amount of hair.  As a result, my self esteem has taken a hit.  I've gotten into the habit of not doing much to my hair as far as styling because I feel like there isn't much I can do with it.  I avoid mirrors and taking pictures.  I avoid going to get my hair done because I can tell that my hairstylist is at a loss for what to do.  I don't like getting dressed in the mornings because I know I'll have to do something with my hair and in he end it still won't look good.  I eat right, blood work has come back fine and as far as shampooing and deep conditioning, I'm doing everything right.  I've been to the dermatologist who says it is telogen effluvium.  My primary care doctor says that sometimes our bodies reset themselves and we shed hair.  I tense up when my husband touches my hair because I know he can tell that my hair is not as dense as it once was.  I fear that I'm not attractive to him anymore.  I've prayed and I feel like God is ignoring me or maybe what I'm going through isn't important so I should just let whatever its going to be, be.


----------



## charmingt

mrselle said:


> I need prayer concerning how I see myself.  I've been dealing with excessive hair shedding off and on for nearly two years now.  I've lost a fair amount of hair.  As a result, my self esteem has taken a hit.  I've gotten into the habit of not doing much to my hair as far as styling because I feel like there isn't much I can do with it.  I avoid mirrors and taking pictures.  I avoid going to get my hair done because I can tell that my hairstylist is at a loss for what to do.  I don't like getting dressed in the mornings because I know I'll have to do something with my hair and in he end it still won't look good.  I eat right, blood work has come back fine and as far as shampooing and deep conditioning, I'm doing everything right.  I've been to the dermatologist who says it is telogen effluvium.  My primary care doctor says that sometimes our bodies reset themselves and we shed hair.  I tense up when my husband touches my hair because I know he can tell that my hair is not as dense as it once was.  I fear that I'm not attractive to him anymore.  I've prayed and I feel like God is ignoring me or maybe what I'm going through isn't important so I should just let whatever its going to be, be.



mrselle, you are fearfully and wonderfully made!  God has you on this. He knows about your precious feelings. I pray I Jesus Name that your body gets back on track and you are healed and made whole. Your youth is renewed like the eagle's. This includes hair. I pray complete and total physical, spiritual and emotional restoration to you. Keep doing things in the natural and do some research on good nutrition and vitamins and minerals. Know that you are loved and beloved by your husband also.  Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

charmingt said:


> mrselle, you are fearfully and wonderfully made!  God has you on this. He knows about your precious feelings. I pray I Jesus Name that your body gets back on track and you are healed and made whole. Your youth is renewed like the eagle's. This includes hair. I pray complete and total physical, spiritual and emotional restoration to you. Keep doing things in the natural and do some research on good nutrition and vitamins and minerals. Know that you are loved and beloved by your husband also.  Amen!



@charmingt 

Thank you SOOOOO, so much for this beautiful message to @mrselle.    I cannot thank you enough for it it beyond words that you deserve.    Only the Holy Spirit of God could have sent you in here with such precious words of life and compassion to share.   

You will receive blessings upon blessings, that will have no end.   Please continue to pray for you do have a precious heart for ministry and healing a broken heart... broken souls. 

@mrselle 

I can only agree with this beautiful message from @charmingt .    Receive it and believe it.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## movingforward

movingforward said:


> Hey ya'll!
> 
> Please send up prayers and good wishes.  I just completed a few round of interviews with two companies.  So prayers for favor, etc would be much appreciate!




Well guess who got a job offer?  ME!!  

THANK YOU LORD!!!

now, let's pray the drug test and background (employment and criminal) clears with no issues or questions!   AMEN!!!


----------



## VirtuousGal

I could really use some prayer about breaking through to the next level in My relationship with God, my relationships with family which is very poor, my career, my health (hypothyroid, hair loss, weight gain, etc.) love life, everything. I feel like there's this block, a mental fog that I am stuck in and I am just praying for it to be released and I really could use strength in numbers. Thanks for your time ladies.


----------



## Laela

@movingforward that is AWESOME! Congrats to you!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

@movingforward  Congratulations!


----------



## Shimmie

VirtuousGal said:


> I could really use some prayer about breaking through to the next level in My relationship with God, my relationships with family which is very poor, my career, my health (hypothyroid, hair loss, weight gain, etc.) love life, everything. I feel like there's this block, a mental fog that I am stuck in and I am just praying for it to be released and I really could use strength in numbers. Thanks for your time ladies.


@VirtuousGal 

There's always a 'pause' in life which gives you time to take a deep breath to prepare you for the great and mighty blessings that God has in store for you.   Enjoy the pause, for you will need it when you begin to shout 'Thank You" for loving me soooooooo much to bless me with soooooooo much that I never knew existed.  

Be blessed dear one...for you about to see what God has been preparing for you all along. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Well guess who got a job offer?  ME!!
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!!!
> 
> now, let's pray the drug test and background (employment and criminal) clears with no issues or questions!   AMEN!!!


@movingforward...    

I am very happy for you.

God is so amazing... Won't He do it?     AMEN!   Indeed He will!


----------



## alex114

Hi everyone!
I am in a state of much transition right now. In 30 days, I'll graduate with a B.A. from an Ivy League and in 3 months I'll be starting law school at the same Ivy League. I'm also getting married to my partner of 5 years (we met in high school) in June. 

But right now I'm experiencing some money trouble because of how expensive senior events are. My fiancé's job cut his hours and put him oncall, and he's been having trouble finding a new job. 

My friends are planning a 2 week trip to Thailand right after graduation, and I am feeling envious and dissatisfied with my own lot. I've been trying to keep in mind my own fortune and blessedness in other areas, and to pray for patience and contentment, but I am still struggling with jealousy and covetousness. 

Please pray for me to find peace, contentment, clarity and discernment, and please pray for my fiancé's job search. 

Thank you in advance, and God bless!


----------



## movingforward

Shimmie said:


> @movingforward...
> 
> I am very happy for you.
> 
> God is so amazing... Won't He do it?     AMEN!   Indeed He will!



@Shimmie Well my NEW company wants a verbal character/work performance references.  Everyone I know still work for my old companies and will not give that type of reference because one wrong statement can caused litigation (I can sue the company if they prevent me from getting a job).  

The NEW manager and I came to some resolution, she agreed to speak to one of my personal reference. 

I gave notice this morning.  So I may be unemployed come Wednesday.

But I'm not concerned, I can't control anything.   I will continue to look for employment.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am in a state of much transition right now. In 30 days, I'll graduate with a B.A. from an Ivy League and in 3 months I'll be starting law school at the same Ivy League. I'm also getting married to my partner of 5 years (we met in high school) in June.
> 
> But right now I'm experiencing some money trouble because of how expensive senior events are. My fiancé's job cut his hours and put him oncall, and he's been having trouble finding a new job.
> 
> My friends are planning a 2 week trip to Thailand right after graduation, and I am feeling envious and dissatisfied with my own lot. I've been trying to keep in mind my own fortune and blessedness in other areas, and to pray for patience and contentment, but I am still struggling with jealousy and covetousness.
> 
> Please pray for me to find peace, contentment, clarity and discernment, and please pray for my fiancé's job search.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and God bless!


God is 'saving' these other blessings for a time that you and your future husband will be able to rest and enjoy them.     Right now, God is meeting all of your needs that you are able to handle without losing the joy of having them.    The rest will come, including the new job for your new husband.    The time that he has off is a gift from God for him to be able to research and be lead of God to be at the new position.   If he were working full time, he wouldn't be able to do so.

Hold on to Psalm 23... "The Lord is my Shepard, I shall not want.   He leadeth me in the paths of Righteousness for His namesake..." 

God is leading you both in the right paths and is supplying all that you will ever need.   

Praise God... In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## VirtuousGal

Shimmie said:


> @VirtuousGal
> 
> There's always a 'pause' in life which gives you time to take a deep breath to prepare you for the great and mighty blessings that God has in store for you.   Enjoy the pause, for you will need it when you begin to shout 'Thank You" for loving me soooooooo much to bless me with soooooooo much that I never knew existed.
> 
> Be blessed dear one...for you about to see what God has been preparing for you all along.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


Shimmie, you are such a consistent light on this forum, I appreciate you so much sister. <3


----------



## Shimmie

VirtuousGal said:


> Shimmie, you are such a consistent light on this forum, I appreciate you so much sister. <3


   Thank you @VirtuousGal.... I truly mean it...Thank you.   Your Precious Light has warmed my heart.   God bless you above and beyond.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## BonBon

I don't know where else to put this.

I had a frankly terrible day yesterday. For some reason I found myself praying in the early hours of the morning (I don't class myself as religious, but I did pray and consider myself Christian as a child). I immediately felt something lift off my shoulders. Woke up today feeling stronger, more loving and more clear headed.

Finding things very hard sometimes. I have health problems and I'm looking after others with health problems also. If I could have a prayer it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shimmie

Sumra said:


> I don't know where else to put this.
> 
> I had a frankly terrible day yesterday. For some reason I found myself praying in the early hours of the morning (I don't class myself as religious, but I did pray and consider myself Christian as a child). I immediately felt something lift off my shoulders. Woke up today feeling stronger, more loving and more clear headed.
> 
> Finding things very hard sometimes. I have health problems and I'm looking after others with health problems also. If I could have a prayer it would be greatly appreciated.


Good Morning @Sumra 

The moment you prayed, God's heart rejoiced for He has been covering you all along.    In His Word God says,   " I have seen your tears and I have heard your prayers..."   Dear Sumra... God is holding all that matters to you deep  within your heart, in His heart where He will always have you.

God is giving you Rest.   You have given up so much of yourself to others and you have taken upon yourself their pain for you have much compassion for all in this human existence.   

Yet...You are only human and you are only 'one' person who cannot do it all.    Now God is moving you closer to Him, to know Him and to know His true love for you.   

Rest dear one...rest in the arms of God who loves you and who there with you now...to bless you and comfort you and to give you rest.

God bless you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## BonBon

Thank you so much @Shimmie your prayer means a lot to me


----------



## Shimmie

Sumra said:


> Thank you so much @Shimmie your prayer means a lot to me


And you Precious @Sumra mean even more to God...your Holy Father in Heaven above.

Rest DearOnw....Just rest and allow God's love to heal you.   Just rest.    In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## movingforward

I want to say when you let go and let God he really does amazing things. 

I accepted a job offer and there were issues with my verbal references.  I was upset for 5 minutes, but I felt the peace of God and refused to worry about it.  Later in the evening she sent me an email stating that I will start on Monday.  

The same day, I was offered *another* position with a different company for more money, better benefits and career path.  I just have to wait for the background check to clear.

So, you know I want the *BETTER* job.  Please pray with me there are no issues with my background check and that I excel in this NEW and BETTER position.

Oh for the *better* job.......I didn't apply for this position.  I applied to a different one and the Recruiter recommended me for this one.  

God is so good, I've waited so long for me to find a good company.  

So please keep me in your prayers.  I'm just in awe.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> I want to say when you let go and let God he really does amazing things.
> 
> I accepted a job offer and there were issues with my verbal references.  I was upset for 5 minutes, but I felt the peace of God and refused to worry about it.  Later in the evening she sent me an email stating that I will start on Monday.
> 
> The same day, I was offered *another* position with a different company for more money, better benefits and career path.  I just have to wait for the background check to clear.
> 
> So, you know I want the *BETTER* job.  Please pray with me there are no issues with my background check and that I excel in this NEW and BETTER position.
> 
> Oh for the *better* job.......I didn't apply for this position.  I applied to a different one and the Recruiter recommended me for this one.
> 
> God is so good, I've waited so long for me to find a good company.
> 
> So please keep me in your prayers.  I'm just in awe.


@movingforward...Definitely praying with and for you.  

Your post is so timely as tonight during Bible Study,  Our Pastor taught exactly on what you shared above to just let go and give it to God...to not worry.   

His message was entitled, _"(A) Challenge ... Not to Worry".
_
So_ (together)_ let's not worry and allow God to continue to be just who He is...Our Father God in Heaven who has it all in His plan for us.    How great and wonderful and loving our God is.
_
We Praise Him_ _(together), forever and ever... Amen.  He is our Father God, who loves us far more than what we worry about.  _


----------



## bellatiamarie

The effectual fervent prayers of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> The effectual fervent prayers of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16.


Amen Precious 'Bella' ... Amen AND Amen.

God bless you


----------



## kanozas

................


----------



## Laela

Prayer Warriors
Please keep in your prayers the graduates. I had the pleasure of attending a dinner and observed all the young, black men who are eager to be successful in life,  despite the odds.  We are we are living in such a different time/world,  so please keep especially the young black males graduating from high school and college in prayer today.
Thanks and blessings!


----------



## movingforward

I wanted to take this time to thank everyone for their prayers.

God just blessed me with another job today that is more aligned with what I wanted.  

God is so good!   

Thank you ladies again!


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas , @Laela, @movingfoward

Praying with and for each of you.   Praising God for your blessings @movingforward.   

@Laela, Thanking God for the Righteousness of God to prevail over the graduates, the new generation of Godly men and women who will not fall for the enemy but live for God...with all of their hearts.

@kanozas ... Your family members shall awake to righteousness and the love of God which is pure, just and holy and forsake all other gods who are of demise and deceptions.   In Jesus' Name, Amen, it shall be done of our Father in Heaven... Amen.


----------



## kanozas

.

@Shimmie  ... Your family members shall awake to righteousness and the love of God which is pure, just and holy and forsake all other gods who are of demise and deceptions.   In Jesus' Name, Amen, it shall be done of our Father in Heaven... Amen.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!  But just to clarify, they are not kin to me.


----------



## kanozas

@alex114

May the L-rd give you every opportunity to travel and see as much of the world as you can take in!  May you not be held back from that which you desire and may you be at peace and full of hope and joy!!!


----------



## AgeinATL

Would like to lift Pashtash up in prayer...


I usually don't do this, but I could tell that she could use all the prayers we can give her. Just please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks ladies


----------



## Laela

Amein! Thank you Shimmie, and all who have lifted up graduates in prayer.... they truly are our future.



Shimmie said:


> @Laela, Thanking God for the Righteousness of God to prevail over the graduates, the new generation of Godly men and women who will not fall for the enemy but live for God...with all of their hearts.


----------



## fatimablush

i have my quarterly scans this fri...

please say a prayer for me...

when they say let go let God...i remember i did that before and i diagnosed with this....i will try letting go and letting God again...maybe i  will not be so paranoid and anxious...i sure could use that extra boost of strength


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i have my quarterly scans this fri...
> 
> please say a prayer for me...
> 
> when they say let go let God...i remember i did that before and i diagnosed with this....i will try letting go and letting God again...maybe i can not be so paranoid and anxious...i sure could use that extra boost of strength


Hi Dear One...

Fear not...for God is the One who is not letting go of precious you, no matter what.    

Please don't be afraid to continue to let go and love you through this. He will not forsake you through this.   God loves you far too much to let you go.   Your upcoming scans will be clear.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## BlueEra

I've been out of work for almost a month. I really need a prayer for a new job. I'm grateful to have some income but I'm getting anxious because interview requests have been few and far in between and I can't afford to settle. I'm really praying to get a job that I will love with good pay sometime soon. I'm very worried about the outcome if I don't. 

I also have another personal matter that unexpectedly happened. I just need prayer for peace, clarity and understanding. The matter is a major life changer for me and quite devastating to say the least and I'm not sure how long it will take for me to recover both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Shimmie

BlueEra said:


> I've been out of work for almost a month. I really need a prayer for a new job. I'm grateful to have some income but I'm getting anxious because interview requests have been few and far in between and I can't afford to settle. I'm really praying to get a job that I will love with good pay sometime soon. I'm very worried about the outcome if I don't.
> 
> I also have another personal matter that unexpectedly happened. I just need prayer for peace, clarity and understanding. The matter is a major life changer for me and quite devastating to say the least and I'm not sure how long it will take for me to recover both physically and emotionally.


Jesus has a sure peace for you Dear One... a sure peace that no one can take away.    God is also perfecting all ... 'ALL' that concerns you and He is not going to leave not one stone unturned in your life and that of your heart's desires.    Be at peace and know that God loves you far beyond all of your cares and your needs.   God is your Father and He is not going to leave you, nor abandon you... not ever.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## fatimablush

i get the results of my scans tomorrow..nervous, excited and scared at the same time


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> i get the results of my scans tomorrow..nervous, excited and scared at the same time


  

God's Promise to You...

"Fear not, for I am with you... "


----------



## maxineshaw

Please keep my aunt in your prayers. She was diagnosed with breast cancer today.  Heal her body Lord in Jesus' name.


----------



## Shimmie

Anonymous53 said:


> Please keep my aunt in your prayers. She was diagnosed with breast cancer today.  Heal her body Lord in Jesus' name.


@Anonymous53 

Most definitely praying for your Auntie.    Dear Father in Heaven, we bow our hearts, we ask and we thank you for healing this dear one, completely in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## mrselle

I am requesting prayer for myself.  I'm in a really low place.  I'm just going through the motions in my life.  Emotionally I hurt every single day.  I have much to be thankful for, but I'm so down I can't enjoy my blessings.  I've had severe hair shedding for quite sometime now and I don't know the real reason why.  I've had blood work that was fine.  My skin is horrific.  It used to be clear and now it looks dirty, I keep breaking out and nothing seems to be helping.  I've been to a dermatologist...two of them and I've seen my primary care physician.  They are of no help.  I hate looking in the mirror.  I feel like I'm being attacked.  All of my efforts are of no good.  I'm so down I can't even cry.  I'm sad, angry and discouraged.  I don't know that my situation will get better.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I am requesting prayer for myself.  I'm in a really low place.  I'm just going through the motions in my life.  Emotionally I hurt every single day.  I have much to be thankful for, but I'm so down I can't enjoy my blessings.  I've had severe hair shedding for quite sometime now and I don't know the real reason why.  I've had blood work that was fine.  My skin is horrific.  It used to be clear and now it looks dirty, I keep breaking out and nothing seems to be helping.  I've been to a dermatologist...two of them and I've seen my primary care physician.  They are of no help.  I hate looking in the mirror.  I feel like I'm being attacked.  All of my efforts are of no good.  I'm so down I can't even cry.  I'm sad, angry and discouraged.  I don't know that my situation will get better.



Embracing you in prayer @mrselle... Embracing you in God's loving prayer.    Most of all, God is embracing you in His loving arms and His heart of total healing and resolve for you.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm requesting prayer for financial peace, please. God bless!


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm requesting prayer for financial peace, please. God bless!


Of course... Praising God for all of your financial needs to be met completely.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen and to God be all the Glory for He truly loves you so much and wants to give you His very best.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I rarely ask for prayer from people I don't know. But I'm at my wits end literally. 

I've had to suffer yet another blow to my failing career and I'm convinced that God either hates me or just wants me to suffer.  There is nothing that I can say that I'm proud of. 

I literally just want to pack up everything that I have and just go.


----------



## Shimmie

whosthatgurl said:


> I rarely ask for prayer from people I don't know. But I'm at my wits end literally.
> 
> I've had to suffer yet another blow to my failing career and I'm convinced that God either hates me or just wants me to suffer.  There is nothing that I can say that I'm proud of.
> 
> I literally just want to pack up everything that I have and just go.


Dear @whosthatgurl 

God's Word says that "...before the foundations of the earth, He knew YOUR name. "    This means also, that God has prepared and has preserved your future and all for your good.  

Fret nor fear not about your plans and career, for God will still uphold you and the beautiful plans that He has pre-designed for your life.

In the meantime, let God love you through all of this.   Let God's love complete His design and perfect will for you...let God be the One who is in control.   For God's control will never fail you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray for a family  who lost their daughter/sister to a senseless crime last night. She was so young and full of life.


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Please pray for a family  who lost their daughter/sister to a senseless crime last night. She was so young and full of life.


Dearest Father in Heaven ...

There are no words that I can think of to change what has happened to this family, yet Dear God, yet...we can bring this family to you for your loving presence to surround and heal and to bring them through this as only you can do.    For your love covers every hurt far above and beyond words and it never fails to heal.   

Let there be justice for this family and for the darling life that was taken.   Let your justice and love prevail over all.   As for the one (or ones) who committed this crime, bring them to their knees in full repentance and justice with God and the laws of this land, never to harm another ever again.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## tyrablu

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Father in Heaven ...
> 
> There are no words that I can think of to change what has happened to this family, yet Dear God, yet...we can bring this family to you for your loving presence to surround and heal and to bring them through this as only you can do.    For your love covers every hurt far above and beyond words and it never fails to heal.
> 
> Let there be justice for this family and for the darling life that was taken.   Let your justice and love prevail over all.   As for the one (or ones) who committed this crime, bring them to their knees in full repentance and justice with God and the laws of this land, never to harm another ever again.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you @Shimmie . I knew you would have a word that would bring comfort. Everyone is having a hard time with this, she was only 23. Her parents are devastated.


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Thank you @Shimmie . I knew you would have a word that would bring comfort. Everyone is having a hard time with this, she was only 23. Her parents are devastated.


Thank you @tyrablu for having such a loving heart for this dear family.   I pray that they will find peace beyond peace and healing through all of this.    May their precious daughter, sister, friend rest in peace of God's loving arms.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Flourishnikov

The love and support here in this thread is palpable and Im hoping there is a little left for me. I recently received a raise at work, but my contract at work has been going through a lot of changes as my hours have been greatly reduced. Im now working two positions to continue drawing 40 hours, but just heard that I will be picking up a third position within my company to make up for more hours that have been cut. I was looking for employment elsewhere for a while, but stopped, because I promised myself that my next move would be self employment. I dont feel prepared to start my business yet, but I know Im not happy at my current job. Please pray that the Lord will direct my paths and help me figure out what my next step should be.


----------



## Shimmie

Chocoluxe said:


> The love and support here in this thread is palpable and Im hoping there is a little left for me. I recently received a raise at work, but my contract at work has been going through a lot of changes as my hours have been greatly reduced. Im now working two positions to continue drawing 40 hours, but just heard that I will be picking up a third position within my company to make up for more hours that have been cut. I was looking for employment elsewhere for a while, but stopped, because I promised myself that my next move would be self employment. I dont feel prepared to start my business yet, but I know Im not happy at my current job. Please pray that the Lord will direct my paths and help me figure out what my next step should be.


Dearest @Chocoluxe ... 

While reading your post, I asked the Lord to give me His Word for you.    His answer:

"The Joy of the Lord is my strength"...  That is God the Father's Word for you.   That His joy is your strength.   

This current challenge with your job is only temporary and God wants to replace your feelings of despair with His joy and His love for you.    Now, perhaps you may think, how does God's joy change this situation.   

Hmmmmmm, that's an excellent question.    However, in your post you shared that 'you are not happy' and this is what God wants to change for you...God wants to make you feel happy during this entire process.    For His joy is your strength and it will propel you into the wonderful future that God has for you.    Don't let this joy dictate nor navigate your feelings.   Instead, each day, throughout the day and each night as you go to sleep, thank God for loving you into His joy which is indeed your strength. 

God bless you, dear one.   God will never disappoint.   Not ever.    In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Miss Kane

Ladies, please keep my sister in prayer. She just had a baby on Friday and had to be admitted into the hospital today.


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Ladies, please keep my sister in prayer. She just had a baby on Friday and had to be admitted into the hospital today.


@Miss Kane  

Praying for your sister's healing and for the new baby     Please keep us posted.


----------



## Miss Kane

Shimmie said:


> @Miss Kane
> 
> Praying for your sister's healing and for the new baby     Please keep us posted.




Thank you Shimmie! I really appreciate you! My sister will be in the hospital until Sunday. Her spirits are pretty low right now but my family and I are trying to keep her encouraged.


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Thank you Shimmie! I really appreciate you! My sister will be in the hospital until Sunday. Her spirits are pretty low right now but my family and I are trying to keep her encouraged.


In the name of Jesus... it shall be well with her.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Prayers going up for the victims and families of the Orlando shooting.  Jesus we need you.  Lord heal the land.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Shimmie said:


> Dear @whosthatgurl
> 
> God's Word says that "...before the foundations of the earth, He knew YOUR name. "    This means also, that God has prepared and has preserved your future and all for your good.
> 
> Fret nor fear not about your plans and career, for God will still uphold you and the beautiful plans that He has pre-designed for your life.
> 
> In the meantime, let God love you through all of this.   Let God's love complete His design and perfect will for you...let God be the One who is in control.   For God's control will never fail you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen



thank you @Shimmie ..


----------



## kanozas

.................................................


Thank you for the prayers!!!


----------



## alex114

Hi ladies,
Please pray for my husband and I. We are both cash-strapped students who need all blocks and chains on our financial health to be broken and cast away.
Please pray for our communication, that we might continue to uphold our vows to always reach out and to catch the other when they are falling, even when both of us are falling at the same time.
Please pray for all contention and relational disarray in my life to be solved and healed, because I love each and every one of God's creations and I want that love to spill over them any time I am around.
I want to be healed and saved so that I might heal and save others.
Please pray for my husband to have the financial peace I know he is looking for, and I wish the same for myself.

Thank you and bless you all.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please pray for my husband and I. We are both cash-strapped students who need all blocks and chains on our financial health to be broken and cast away.
> Please pray for our communication, that we might continue to uphold our vows to always reach out and to catch the other when they are falling, even when both of us are falling at the same time.
> Please pray for all contention and relational disarray in my life to be solved and healed, because I love each and every one of God's creations and I want that love to spill over them any time I am around.
> I want to be healed and saved so that I might heal and save others.
> Please pray for my husband to have the financial peace I know he is looking for, and I wish the same for myself.
> 
> Thank you and bless you all.


Dear @alex114

I've been praying for you and your husband since you posted.    God is not going to forsake you and your husband and it shall be well with both of you, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

There shall be peace within your marriage and your provision.   God loves you and this is beyond words,    Jesus nailed this to the Cross for you and it is surely covered under His redemption of love for you and your husband.

God bless you and please stay encouraged.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Chocoluxe ...
> 
> While reading your post, I asked the Lord to give me His Word for you.    His answer:
> 
> "The Joy of the Lord is my strength"...  That is God the Father's Word for you.   That His joy is your strength.
> 
> This current challenge with your job is only temporary and God wants to replace your feelings of despair with His joy and His love for you.    Now, perhaps you may think, how does God's joy change this situation.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, that's an excellent question.    However, in your post you shared that 'you are not happy' and this is what God wants to change for you...God wants to make you feel happy during this entire process.    For His joy is your strength and it will propel you into the wonderful future that God has for you.    Don't let this joy dictate nor navigate your feelings.   Instead, each day, throughout the day and each night as you go to sleep, thank God for loving you into His joy which is indeed your strength.
> 
> God bless you, dear one.   God will never disappoint.   Not ever.    In Jesus' name, Amen.



Amen!! May God Bless you coming in and going out, @Shimmie !! Thank you for allowing the Lord to use you to remind me to rejoice and be joyful at all times, despite my current circumstance. I believe a move of God is on the way, so Im going to celebrate and be glad in advance as a show of faith, because I know HE desires to grant me the desires of my heart!!


----------



## alex114

@Shimmie
Thank you so much. The way the Lord uses you is honestly so inspirational to me. Your words have truly manifested themselves in our hearts, implanting a reality that's already coming to fruition. 

We will meditate on your words and continue to give Him all of the glory, honor, praise and adoration as we hide ourselves in Him and cover ourselves in the Blood of the covenant. 

Thank you again. 



Shimmie said:


> Dear @alex114
> 
> I've been praying for you and your husband since you posted.    God is not going to forsake you and your husband and it shall be well with both of you, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> There shall be peace within your marriage and your provision.   God loves you and this is beyond words,    Jesus nailed this to the Cross for you and it is surely covered under His redemption of love for you and your husband.
> 
> God bless you and please stay encouraged.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> @Shimmie
> Thank you so much. The way the Lord uses you is honestly so inspirational to me. Your words have truly manifested themselves in our hearts, implanting a reality that's already coming to fruition.
> 
> We will meditate on your words and continue to give Him all of the glory, honor, praise and adoration as we hide ourselves in Him and cover ourselves in the Blood of the covenant.
> 
> Thank you again.



Dear Precious @alex114 

Here's something for you and your husband as you pray... It's from Exodus Chapter 33

Moses was in the presence of God and He asked of the Lord...

_"Lord...show me your glory" _

And God's answer was this:   
_
"I will do the very thing that you have asked"
_
Dear Alex...as you and your husband go before the Lord in prayer, ask Him...

"Lord, show 'us' your glory and for this we honor, praise and thank you, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. "  

God bless you Sister Alex...God bless you and your husband and your Marriage and your lives, over and over and over again.   I thank our Father God above for showing you His glory, for in His glory is all of His love for both of you and all that concerns you, as 'One'.  

In Jesus' Holy Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rumbii

Please pray for me, I'm 29, never been in a relationship or a date. 
I'm tired of being single. I'm so angry and frustrated with God. 
I'm lonely and depressed cause of it. I really want to ge married.


----------



## Shimmie

Rumbii said:


> Please pray for me, I'm 29, never been in a relationship or a date.
> I'm tired of being single. I'm so angry and frustrated with God.
> I'm lonely and depressed cause of it. I really want to ge married.


Dear @Rumbii ...

I cannot tell you how many times, I read, heard from my closest friends (male and female) and witnessed what you are sharing about being single.     Yet even more, I have witnessed so many of these very same dear hearts receive the answer of their heartfelt prayers by the hand of God.  

Don't give up on God.  For Marriage between a Man and a Woman truly does come from Him for it was designed, created and cherished from within His heart for His glory upon this earth.   Anything that comes from the heart of God can never be denied from those who truly desire to have this most beautiful gift.   

In Romans chapter 8, God's Word says, 'What shall we say to things?'   The answer that follows is:  "If God be for us, who can be against us?  With God on our side, we cannot be denied."  

Rumbii, each moment that you live, God is in it.   Please don't doubt that He has not only heard your prayers, but know this...God has also answered your prayers.   You will not be denied. 

I am a Witness... 

Be encouraged and live in the love of God.   He has not denied you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## alex114

Shimmie said:


> Dear Precious @alex114
> 
> Here's something for you and your husband as you pray... It's from Exodus Chapter 33
> 
> Moses was in the presence of God and He asked of the Lord...
> 
> _"Lord...show me your glory" _
> 
> And God's answer was this:
> _
> "I will do the very thing that you have asked"
> _
> Dear Alex...as you and your husband go before the Lord in prayer, ask Him...
> 
> "Lord, show 'us' your glory and for this we honor, praise and thank you, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. "
> 
> God bless you Sister Alex...God bless you and your husband and your Marriage and your lives, over and over and over again.   I thank our Father God above for showing you His glory, for in His glory is all of His love for both of you and all that concerns you, as 'One'.
> 
> In Jesus' Holy Name, Amen and Amen.


@Shimmie 

Do I have a praise report for you! We prayed for financial peace, right? I am going to be receiving a scholarship from my school that will allow me to pay off ALL of my credit cards, and my husband is currently in a medical attendant training program, due to start working in August. You have been so encouraging to me, helping me stay strong in my faith and continue praying and continue hiding myself in Him. Just last night, I cried out for Jesus and told him I will be strong in Him, I told him I will be steadfast and humble. Without the foundation of your faithfulness, Shimmie, I'm not sure how I would've kept heart. THANK YOU!!

Now, if you please, could you help me pray for mental and intellectual clarity as I enter a new academic season?

I give Him the honor, the glory and the praise at ALL TIMES, for He is faithful and merciful in the dark and in the light!!


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> Do I have a praise report for you! We prayed for financial peace, right? I am going to be receiving a scholarship from my school that will allow me to pay off ALL of my credit cards, and my husband is currently in a medical attendant training program, due to start working in August. You have been so encouraging to me, helping me stay strong in my faith and continue praying and continue hiding myself in Him. Just last night, I cried out for Jesus and told him I will be strong in Him, I told him I will be steadfast and humble. Without the foundation of your faithfulness, Shimmie, I'm not sure how I would've kept heart. THANK YOU!!
> 
> Now, if you please, could you help me pray for mental and intellectual clarity as I enter a new academic season?
> 
> I give Him the honor, the glory and the praise at ALL TIMES, for He is faithful and merciful in the dark and in the light!!



@alex114

Praise God Dear One.... Praise God for ALL of His Glory.   I am very, VERY excited and happy for you and your precious Hubby.   

NOW, as for you Precious One... "God has not given you a spirit of fear but a Spirit of Love, Power and of a Sound Mind..."    

Behold it...behold this treasured Gift of Love which God has so freely planted inside of you and HE keeps it watered and alive...for always.   

God bless you...beyond words.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Rumbii

Shimmie said:


> Dear @Rumbii ...
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times, I read, heard from my closest friends (male and female) and witnessed what you are sharing about being single.     Yet even more, I have witnessed so many of these very same dear hearts receive the answer of their heartfelt prayers by the hand of God.
> 
> Don't give up on God.  For Marriage between a Man and a Woman truly does come from Him for it was designed, created and cherished from within His heart for His glory upon this earth.   Anything that comes from the heart of God can never be denied from those who truly desire to have this most beautiful gift.
> 
> In Romans chapter 8, God's Word says, 'What shall we say to things?'   The answer that follows is:  "If God be for us, who can be against us?  With God on our side, we cannot be denied."
> 
> Rumbii, each moment that you live, God is in it.   Please don't doubt that He has not only heard your prayers, but know this...God has also answered your prayers.   You will not be denied.
> 
> I am a Witness...
> 
> Be encouraged and live in the love of God.   He has not denied you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you very much for your encouragement Shimmie. The journey is tough sometimes but I'm going to continue to walk with God. I saw/read about Exodus 33 twice in one day. Taking that as a sign from God. 
I will come back with a praise report one day. God makes everything beautiful in its time.


----------



## Shimmie

Rumbii said:


> Thank you very much for your encouragement Shimmie. The journey is tough sometimes but I'm going to continue to walk with God. I saw/read about Exodus 33 twice in one day. Taking that as a sign from God.
> I will come back with a praise report one day. God makes everything beautiful in its time.


God bless you, Precious One. ... God hears your prayers.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies, please keep our LHCF sister with the newborn baby who's husband passed away a few days after the birth in your prayers.  She and her family need your prayers.


----------



## fatimablush

Please pray for me.  I have bee n here since fri.

I will update after procedure.

Jusr please pray


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Heavenly Father,

I lift up our LHCF sister who's husband passed away a few days after the birth of their baby. Father comfort her and her  with your love and wrap them with your love and protection. Father May she always take refuge in you for all her needs. Give her strenght and reveal your glory to her. Give her discernment in all decision she must take, bless her and show what way to go,what to do. Drive out all fears, anxieties out of her life. In Jesus' name provide her everything she needs.Bless her godly friends who will help her and support her when she needs a hand. Father bless her finances abundantly and show her that you present  at all time and you will look over her and her baby.

Amen








bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, please keep our LHCF sister with the newborn baby who's husband passed away a few days after the birth in your prayers.  She and her family need your prayers.





bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, please keep our LHCF sister with the newborn baby who's husband passed away a few days after the birth in your prayers.  She and her family need your prayers.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Father God, 

Be by Fatimablush's side during this difficult time. Father, guide all  doctors and nurses  that are watching over her. Cover in the blood of Jesus  and remove all worries from her heart and mind. Father,I ask you to heal her and bless her with a quick recovery.

Amen.

Fatima,please know that your prayer request and all prayer request in this thread are lifted up on the Thursday  night prayer call.




Please  keep us posted .



fatimablush said:


> Please pray for me.  I have bee n here since fri.
> 
> I will update after procedure.
> 
> Jusr please pray





fatimablush said:


> Please pray for me.  I have bee n here since fri.
> 
> I will update after procedure.
> 
> Jusr please pray


----------



## kanozas

Do you pray for peace or do you pray for freedom?  Because  if you pray for the latter, peace will have to be broken.  The state of people in this country.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> Please pray for me.  I have bee n here since fri.
> 
> I will update after procedure.
> 
> Jusr please pray


Hi Angel.... Most definitely praying for you.   No matter what, you indeed are covered in God's love.


----------



## Noir

fatimablush said:


> Please pray for me.  I have bee n here since fri.
> 
> I will update after procedure.
> 
> Jusr please pray


Praying for you


----------



## levette

Please pray for these shootings and terrorist acts to stop.. We need peace


----------



## Shimmie

levette said:


> Please pray for these shootings and terrorist acts to stop.. We need peace


Amen Dear One. Amen


----------



## kanozas

I ask prayers for my cousin who is dying of cancer.  I ask for prayers for recovery for my sister after surgery.  I pray for health and strength for my bio parents, my uncle and for all us first cousins to know how to deal with our aging parents. 

I also ask you all to pray for protection of the elderly, infirmed, homeless, needy and those in financial distress during this very dangerous heat dome that has suspended itself over much of our nation.  If you suspect  anyone in need of help, please don't feel embarrassed to stop by and offer help as it could save a life.  L-rd, keep those safe who have to ride public transportation and wait in the heat.

L-rd, you know the rest, for the intentions of the ladies here, their families and neighbors, co-workers, our nation and for the entire world.  These are very troubling times.


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas...  Definitely praying for all and whom you have asked.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LadyBugsy

Currently having a tough week. 
Frustrated with my circumstances and my sister's pet died. 

TIA


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Currently having a tough week.
> Frustrated with my circumstances and my sister's pet died.
> 
> TIA


Awwwwwwwww 

The Lord has everything in His hands.   All you need right now is one of these:


This is for your sister too.  

Everything is going to be better for you.   Just hold on to the big hug from Jesus.    God loves you and He understands all of what you are going through.


----------



## Noir

fatima blush passed away on the 19th    I posted a thread in OT


----------



## kanozas

Noir said:


> fatima blush passed away on the 19th    I posted a thread in OT




I was just coming into this thread to verify whether this was the same Fatima.  Omgoodness.  Will continue to remember her in prayer.  I am catholic, we pray for the dead.


----------



## mensa

Noir said:


> fatima blush passed away on the 19th    I posted a thread in OT


May she rest in peace

Noir, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## mrselle

Noir said:


> fatima blush passed away on the 19th    I posted a thread in OT



I came in here to see if she had posted or to see if there were any updates on her.  My heart goes out to her family, but I am grateful that she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Shimmie

Noir said:


> fatima blush passed away on the 19th    I posted a thread in OT


I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.  I'm sorry that I didn't do more to comfort her.   She was indeed a very dear heart.  

I'm grateful to have shared the time  that she trusted me to pray with and for her.   

Rest in Peace Dear One.


----------



## futureapl

Please pray for my family as they travel to Haiti tomorrow for a funeral. Pray with me that they get there safely and come back to to US safely as well. Thank you ladies.


----------



## futureapl

Thank you for all of the prayers. They made it to Haiti safely.


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Thank you for all of the prayers. They made it to Haiti safely.


Praying for your family.   I'm sorry about the 'loss' of a loved one.    God bless you and your family and God's safety reigns over all of you.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

This has been a rough time for me. I think I just broke up with my boyfriend. We have been together and abstinent for 2 years. He still doesn't know if he wants to marry me. I felt the urge to end it. I could be courting my future husband right now not wasting time with him. I told him from the start I want to get married. I don't want to be abstinent and waiting for years to come never knowing when themarriage will come. 

I feel sad yet relieved and scared to date again. I don't know if I will regret this. I don't feel heart broken but I'm scared it's coming. I don't want to date. I just want to find the one and not have to through any more relationships. I need prayer please. For strength and guidance through this.


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> This has been a rough time for me. I think I just broke up with my boyfriend. We have been together and abstinent for 2 years. He still doesn't know if he wants to marry me. I felt the urge to end it. I could be courting my future husband right now not wasting time with him. I told him from the start I want to get married. I don't want to be abstinent and waiting for years to come never knowing when themarriage will come.
> 
> I feel sad yet relieved and scared to date again. I don't know if I will regret this. I don't feel heart broken but I'm scared it's coming. I don't want to date. I just want to find the one and not have to through any more relationships. I need prayer please. For strength and guidance through this.


Dear @Bunnyhaslonghair

It took great faith and great courage for you to make this decision and to act upon it.   Honesty to yourself is a very important factor in life.   God will never forsake you for trusting Him to continue to lead and guide you with your life's decisions.    

Men need to learn that they cannot keep women 'hanging'.  As a man, they need to 'step up' and not be negligent of a woman's heart and feelings for them.     Therefore, you did the right thing for you and for your faith in God.  You took a necessary step of faith.     If this man is meant for you, than God will 'fix it'.      Just keep yourself in prayer and allow God's love and peace to take over.  

God has ordained peace for you.   You shall indeed have the desires of your heart.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## WorkInProgress88

Prayers for my family and I. Going through another rough patch.....Thank you ladies


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Thank you for your prayer @Shimmie . I will go my best to keep myself in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

BluEgo said:


> Prayers for my family and I. Going through another rough patch.....Thank you ladies


Dearest @BluEgo 

For every 'rough patch', there is the loving presence of God to comfort you all the way through.   

In God's Word and His loving promises, He says:  _ "I make all the high places low, all the crooked places straight, and crush into dust, the gates of iron."   
_
God is smoothing the rough patches for you and your family, yes He is.    If you ever notice, even 'sand paper' looses its coarseness, it has no choice than to 'smooth' out. 

Trust God, Dearest One.  @BluEgo, Trust God and His love for you and your family.  He will never leave you nor forsake you.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Thank you for your prayer @Shimmie . I will go my best to keep myself in prayer.


The Holy Spirit who loves you so... is right there with you, Dear One.   @Bunnyhaslonghair , He is right there with  you... in loving prayer.   All in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Cien

Ladies,
I am asking for prayer on behalf of one of my best girlfriends.

She lost her daughter in a car accident a little over 2 years ago, and she contacted me yesterday to inform me that her son Michael passed away last Thursday! These were her only two children.
But check out this insane story of how Michael passed away.

Last Monday, Michael broke his leg (shin area) at work. He was in his early 20's---working at a temp service. The temp service initially did not want to send him to the hospital, but instead wanted him to WAIT for 3 days to go to an appointed doctor covered by their insurance.  With much fussing from him and Felicia, they eventually sent him to a hospital. The hospital wrapped and set his leg with a splint. They were supposed to put a cast on it, but yet again told him that he had to wait for an appointment to go back to have it done.
Fast forward to last Wednesday night, Michael was still in pain---with a broken leg, yet the temporary service still wanted him to wait for an appointment for the cast. PLUS, they still wanted him to come to work.

Early last Thursday morning, Michael's girlfriend called Felicia to let her know that he had just died. He was on the couch, and the girlfriend said fluid starting coming out of his mouth, his hands starts shaking, then he fell out.
The hospital ruled it sudden death, and did not perform an autopsy, but her family insisted that one was performed. They raised the thousands of dollars for a private autopsy, and  discovered that due to the broken leg, Michael died of a blood clot.
The temp service had no idea that Michael died last week, and don't you know they were STILL texting him and calling early this week, asking him why he hasn't reported to work!  She has retained an attorney, and basically is taking it day by day.
The wake is today and funeral tomorrow. I am so shocked and sad, yet VERY angry at this senseless tragedy! My heart sincerely weeps for Felicia.

I am asking that you all keep her lifted in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

Cien said:


> Ladies,
> I am asking for prayer on behalf of one of my best girlfriends.
> 
> She lost her daughter in a car accident a little over 2 years ago, and she contacted me yesterday to inform me that her son Michael passed away last Thursday! These were her only two children.
> But check out this insane story of how Michael passed away.
> 
> Last Monday, Michael broke his leg (shin area) at work. He was in his early 20's---working at a temp service. The temp service initially did not want to send him to the hospital, but instead wanted him to WAIT for 3 days to go to an appointed doctor covered by their insurance.  With much fussing from him and Felicia, they eventually sent him to a hospital. The hospital wrapped and set his leg with a splint. They were supposed to put a cast on it, but yet again told him that he had to wait for an appointment to go back to have it done.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday night, Michael was still in pain---with a broken leg, yet the temporary service still wanted him to wait for an appointment for the cast. PLUS, they still wanted him to come to work.
> 
> Early last Thursday morning, Michael's girlfriend called Felicia to let her know that he had just died. He was on the couch, and the girlfriend said fluid starting coming out of his mouth, his hands starts shaking, then he fell out.
> The hospital ruled it sudden death, and did not perform an autopsy, but her family insisted that one was performed. They raised the thousands of dollars for a private autopsy, and  discovered that due to the broken leg, Michael died of a blood clot.
> The temp service had no idea that Michael died last week, and don't you know they were STILL texting him and calling early this week, asking him why he hasn't reported to work!  She has retained an attorney, and basically is taking it day by day.
> The wake is today and funeral tomorrow. I am so shocked and sad, yet VERY angry at this senseless tragedy! My heart sincerely weeps for Felicia.
> 
> I am asking that you all keep her lifted in prayer.


My Dearest @Cien ...

I am stunned and appalled by this cruel injustice that happened to Michael.     Yet, my heart breaks for him and your friend who has lost her "babies" .... Her two children. 

Indeed I am praying for them even at this very moment.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Iammoney

Please add my friend Jessica's son Andrew to the list. She is pregnant with him now. He has a bowel obstruction, a cyst they have to run test to see if it's benign or malignant. He also has a left ventricle that is larger than normal. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Please add my friend Jessica's son Andrew to the list. She is pregnant with him now. He has a bowel obstruction, a cyst they have to run test to see if it's benign or malignant. He also has a left ventricle that is larger than normal.
> Thank you in advance.


Most definitely, there will be prayers for Jessica and this most precious new life who dwells in her womb, who shall be healed of all, in Jesus'Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Iammoney

Shimmie said:


> Most definitely, there will be prayers for Jessica and this most precious new life who dwells in her womb, who shall be healed of all, in Jesus'Name, Amen and Amen




Thank you so much I appreciate it


----------



## kanozas

That G-d will protect us all from the effects of Zika infection and especially, our unborn children.  That we will not worry and trust in His providential care.


----------



## Shimmie

kanozas said:


> That G-d will protect us all from the effects of Zika infection and especially, our unborn children.  That we will not worry and trust in His providential care.



Amen @kanozas  Amen... 

In Psalm 91, we praise and honor and thank God with all of our hearts for His promises... "No evil shall befall thee; no plaque will come nigh thy dwelling..."    

In Jesus' Holy and Precious Name, we thank and honor God for this precious promise of His against all manner of sickness and disease.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## kanozas

That the walls of indifference and isolation do not overtake the fountains of mercy we should have for those who are so very thirsty but don't even know it.  That we never stop praying for people to find the truth.  That we do not take every single thing personally as an affront to us but to know that as Jesus suffered, so will we but through it all, He doesn't want one person to perish spiritually.   That we never lose hope for our friends and  enemies to be enlightened.


----------



## mrselle

That God would heal my aunt who suffered a brain aneurysm.  She is the second person in my family to go through this, so I also request prayer for my mother, her brothers....my entire family that this would not happen again and that we will continue to get through this as a family.


----------



## Divine.

I need prayer to keep me going in this walk. I feel very overwhelmed as I type this. I was going to write more, but the Lord knows the internal battle I'm dealing with right now.

ETA: I couldn't verbalize what I was feeling because I didn't know exactly what it was. I'm battling a stronghold. Please send up a prayer so I can get to the other side.


----------



## Sashaa08

mrselle said:


> That God would heal my aunt who suffered a brain aneurysm.  She is the second person in my family to go through this, so I also request prayer for my mother, her brothers....my entire family that this would not happen again and that we will continue to get through this as a family.



We covered your request on our weekly prayer call. Please know that you and your family are being covered in prayer (including covering any medical bills, therapy/treatment, medication, every practitioner ministering to your aunt, and of course prayer that this will not repeat in your family.


----------



## Sashaa08

Divine. said:


> I need prayer to keep me going in this walk. I feel very overwhelmed as I type this. I was going to write more, but the Lord knows the internal battle I'm dealing with right now.
> 
> ETA: I couldn't verbalize what I was feeling because I didn't know exactly what it was. I'm battling a stronghold. Please send up a prayer so I can get to the other side.



Hi Divine, we covered your request on our weekly prayer call. We pray that according to His word, that God will perfect everything that concerns you. That He places a guard over your mouth so no matter what you feel, that you will not speak anything against what God says about you (that you are fearfully and wonderfully made). Although we know weapons may form against you, His promise is clear that it WILL NOT prosper. He will never leave you or forsake you. We will continue to support you in prayer-because we know that you are not battling the flesh but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. But greater is He that is in you, Divine., than He that is in the world.


----------



## Shimmie

Amen and Amen to each prayer @Sashaa08  Thank you so much for being here.


----------



## Divine.

Thank you @Sashaa08! This prayer was right on time


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my mom. She was diagnosed with colon cancer in July.  They wanted to do surgery on her, but we said no.  She was in a rehabilitation facility until almost the end of August. When we brought her home, the nurse practioner instructed us to make her comfortable and to call for hospice if needed.

But God...gave me His promises that she would live and not die; that by His stripes she would be healed; and that she would overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of her testimony. I believe God and every word that proceeds out of His mouth.

Yesterday my sister called to tell me she was taking my mom to the hospital because she thought my mom was having a stroke. The preliminary reports do not indicate a stroke, but perhaps a seizure. I believe God and His report that she will be healed completely.

There was one doctor in particular that I asked God to reveal Himself to just to let him know that God is God all by himself. I didn't expect my mom to have to go back to the hospital for this to happen, but God's ways are higher than our ways.

Please pray that there is no cancer found anywhere in my mom's body and that this particular doctor will have no choice but to humble himself before the Almighty God. Please also pray that she will be healed of all of her diseases including the early stages of dementia.  Please pray that the faith of my family members will be restored and/or increased as they watch the hand of the LORD heal my mom and answer the fervent prayers of the righteous.

Please also pray for my sister and me that God will continue to strengthen us and to inspire us every morning with healthy juice recipes to help my mom get stronger and healthier. In the name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## tyrablu

Requesting prayers. This is a season of difficulty.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my mom. She was diagnosed with colon cancer in July.  They wanted to do surgery on her, but we said no.  She was in a rehabilitation facility until almost the end of August. When we brought her home, the nurse practioner instructed us to make her comfortable and to call for hospice if needed.
> 
> But God...gave me His promises that she would live and not die; that by His stripes she would be healed; and that she would overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of her testimony. I believe God and every word that proceeds out of His mouth.
> 
> Yesterday my sister called to tell me she was taking my mom to the hospital because she thought my mom was having a stroke. The preliminary reports do not indicate a stroke, but perhaps a seizure. I believe God and His report that she will be healed completely.
> 
> There was one doctor in particular that I asked God to reveal Himself to just to let him know that God is God all by himself. I didn't expect my mom to have to go back to the hospital for this to happen, but God's ways are higher than our ways.
> 
> Please pray that there is no cancer found anywhere in my mom's body and that this particular doctor will have no choice but to humble himself before the Almighty God. Please also pray that she will be healed of all of her diseases including the early stages of dementia.  Please pray that the faith of my family members will be restored and/or increased as they watch the hand of the LORD heal my mom and answer the fervent prayers of the righteous.
> 
> Please also pray for my sister and me that God will continue to strengthen us and to inspire us every morning with healthy juice recipes to help my mom get stronger and healthier. In the name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


Praying for you, Dear Sister and for your Precious Mom that God will surely make His power and presence known to all and to cover your Mom with His healing presence inside and out.

Praying for your Mom's comfort and peace and that all will yield to God's best care for her, not what 'we' or the doctors think, but what God says and that all that God says, it shall be done of our Father in Heaven, whose name is forever hallowed, In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.

Dear Precious Holy Spirit...the Loving Spirit of God, please take over with your loving and living guidance in this and all in Jesus' Name, we honor and thank you, and we  believe and receive.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Dearest @newgrowth15 , I've asked for others to cover you in prayer as well...  
@Sashaa08 @BlackHairDiva @Iwanthealthyhair67 @donna894 @Blackpearl1993 
@Highly Favored8 @TraciChanel @mensa @sweetvi @Pat Mahurr  @Belle Du Jour   [USER=28031]@Galadriel @Laela [/USER] @mrselle @Lucia @baddison
@sweet_silvia88 @kanozas @momi @alexstin @ommns @TrulyBlessed @stephluv @NaturallyBri87  (Thank you)


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Requesting prayers. This is a season of difficulty.


Dearest @tyrablu 

From God's heart of love to yours...

"I will never leave you nor forsake you...fear not, for I am with you and will bring your prayers to pass...  No evil shall befall you, no harm will come near you; for you are upheld in my righteous right hand and no one can take you out of my hand nor away from my heart. "    

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Praying for you, Dear Sister and for your Precious Mom that God will surely make His power and presence known to all and to cover your Mom with His healing presence inside and out.
> 
> Praying for your Mom's comfort and peace and that all will yield to God's best care for her, not what 'we' or the doctors think, but what God says and that all that God says, it shall be done of our Father in Heaven, whose name is forever hallowed, In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Dear Precious Holy Spirit...the Loving Spirit of God, please take over with your loving and living guidance in this and all in Jesus' Name, we honor and thank you, and we  believe and receive.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> Dearest @newgrowth15 , I've asked for others to cover you in prayer as well...
> @Sashaa08 @BlackHairDiva @Iwanthealthyhair67 @donna894 @Blackpearl1993
> @Highly Favored8 @TraciChanel @mensa @sweetvi @Pat Mahurr  @Belle Du Jour   [USER=28031]@Galadriel @Laela [/USER] @mrselle @Lucia @baddison
> @sweet_silvia88 @kanozas @momi @alexstin @ommns @TrulyBlessed @stephluv



@Shimmie, thank you for the prayers. I believe God and trust that He will do what He said He will do.

May God bless you abundantly in your faithfulness to Him.


----------



## Galadriel

I've been a bit MIA because of children (school's back in, activities, religious education, etc.) PLUS I've been working on a project (I work from home) which could potentially be a huge boon for the family. Please pray for me that this goes well and is successful. You are all in my thoughts and prayers ladies. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Galadriel said:


> I've been a bit MIA because of children (school's back in, activities, religious education, etc.) PLUS I've been working on a project (I work from home) which could potentially be a huge boon for the family. Please pray for me that this goes well and is successful. You are all in my thoughts and prayers ladies. Thank you!


Dearest @Galadriel...

Most definitely praying for your success, for truly you are the 'Beloved and Blessed of God'.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Galadriel, I pray that you will prosper as your soul prospers.  I pray that God will cover your family and build a hedge of protection around your children during this school year. And that you raise children who love the Lord with all of their hearts, minds and strength.  That you teach them to seek God's kingdom and His righteousness first so that when they are old, they will not depart from Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Shimmie, you are such a blessing to all who enter in here.  I wonder who prays for you. 

Father God, I ask that you open the windows of heaven and pour out your blessings of grace, mercy, health, strength, peace, love, prosperity, forgiveness, protection, and everything else you have in store upon @Shimmie. Lord, I thank you for sending us such a faithful servant who constantly gives of herself. I pray that you give her a fresh anointing and an in filling of the Holy Spirit to allow her to continue to be steadfast in your service. Lord show her your love. Lift up her spirit on the days she gets discouraged. Strengthen her when she gets tired and weak. Help her to lean on others who are in the trenches with her when she needs support. Give her the desires of her heart as she delights herself in you.

Lord, bless her family. Meet their needs as only You can.  Save and deliver any of her lost loved ones. Restore the joy of her salvation whenever she needs restoration.

Lord, let her know that you know her by name and that you love her and delight in her. Show her that she belongs to you on the days when she feels sad and lonely. Remind her of your promise to never leave her nor forsake her in times of trouble. Show her that you are in the midst of the storm with her whenever she goes through one and that your footprints in the sand remind her that it is you who carry her through when she needs you the most.

Father remind Shimmie that she is surrounded by love.  Remind her to reach out and to ask others who have not bowed their knees to Baal to pray with and for her in her time of need. 

These and many other blessings I ask in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## tyrablu

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @tyrablu
> 
> From God's heart of love to yours...
> 
> "I will never leave you nor forsake you...fear not, for I am with you and will bring your prayers to pass...  No evil shall befall you, no harm will come near you; for you are upheld in my righteous right hand and no one can take you out of my hand nor away from my heart. "
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> @Shimmie, you are such a blessing to all who enter in here.  I wonder who prays for you.
> 
> Father God, I ask that you open the windows of heaven and pour out your blessings of grace, mercy, health, strength, peace, love, prosperity, forgiveness, protection, and everything else you have in store upon @Shimmie. Lord, I thank you for sending us such a faithful servant who constantly gives of herself. I pray that you give her a fresh anointing and an in filling of the Holy Spirit to allow her to continue to be steadfast in your service. Lord show her your love. Lift up her spirit on the days she gets discouraged. Strengthen her when she gets tired and weak. Help her to lean on others who are in the trenches with her when she needs support. Give her the desires of her heart as she delights herself in you.
> 
> Lord, bless her family. Meet their needs as only You can.  Save and deliver any of her lost loved ones. Restore the joy of her salvation whenever she needs restoration.
> 
> Lord, let her know that you know her by name and that you love her and delight in her. Show her that she belongs to you on the days when she feels sad and lonely. Remind her of your promise to never leave her nor forsake her in times of trouble. Show her that you are in the midst of the storm with her whenever she goes through one and that your footprints in the sand remind her that it is you who carry her through when she needs you the most.
> 
> Father remind Shimmie that she is surrounded by love.  Remind her to reach out and to ask others who have not bowed their knees to Baal to pray with and for her in her time of need.
> 
> These and many other blessings I ask in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


My Dear Sister... @newgrowth15 

    Thank you so very, very, VERY much for such a loving and beautiful prayer.  Beyond words and beyond any imagination, I thank God for blessing you over and over and over again, in every way that your heart yields to and desires.

In Jesus' Name, I stand in agreement with your heart's prayer.   Amen and Amen...


----------



## Sashaa08

@newgrowth15

I come in to agreement with Shimmie's prayer for your mother's complete healing. When I read your post it reminds me of when the prophet Elijah said "you call on your god, and I will call on mine, whichever god answers by fire, let Him be God." I Kings 18:24. Sometimes lets our faith get wet before He answers by fire. But He is not slack concerning His promises and His words never return to Him void-EVER. We stand in agreement with the Word concerning your mother's complete healing and restoration. Whose report will you believe? There are giants in the land, but through God you are able to conquer and take the land.


----------



## Sashaa08

tyrablu said:


> Requesting prayers. This is a season of difficulty.



(Isaiah 43:2) When Tyrablu passes through the waters, You oh God will be with her;
and when she passes through the rivers, they will not overtake her. When Tyrablu walks through the fire, she will not be burned.

During this season, it is critical that you watch what you speak over yourself, over your situations, and who you give ear to. Speak what God says about you (that you are more than a conqueror, and that you are fearfully and wonderfully made). I speak that aloud to myself every morning I wake up. Some days you may not feel like a conqueror but speak it in anyway. Say it until those words get planted deep within your heart.

I don't know the obstacles you're facing but I know my God. And I know that He is able to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that you can ask or think. You will have some "yet will I trust Him" days ahead, but what you've sown in tears, you will reap in joy. And that's His promise.


----------



## Sashaa08

Galadriel said:


> I've been a bit MIA because of children (school's back in, activities, religious education, etc.) PLUS I've been working on a project (I work from home) which could potentially be a huge boon for the family. Please pray for me that this goes well and is successful. You are all in my thoughts and prayers ladies. Thank you!



You are a Proverbs 31 wife and mother who rises early to care for her family and works hard to meet the needs of her family. You are generous with your family and I am sure with those around you. When you are generous with your time, talent, and resources, God will bless you in all of your work and bless the works of your hands. Deuteronomy 15:10, Deuteronomy 30:9.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> @Shimmie, you are such a blessing to all who enter in here.  I wonder who prays for you.



What a lovely prayer!! I ask everyone to continue to lift up our sister Shimmie in prayer. She not only prays over her sisters here on the forum, but she is constantly asked to intercede for so many on a regular basis. I stand in agreement with Newgrowth15's prayers that our sister be sustained and refreshed; that her body and spirit is healed and that Holy Spirit pours into her faster than she can pour in her encouragement, prayers, and wisdom into us. We pray a hedge of protection around her as we know that those who intercede are engaging in spiritual warfare. We thank God for using a forum about haircare to bring women to learn from one another and encourage one another. We thank God for giving us our very own Shimmie! We love you!


----------



## Shimmie

@Sashaa08 ... 

Thank you so much for these precious prayers from the heart of God our Father in Heaven above and His love...

God bless you, Dear One... With all of the riches of Heaven above.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> @newgrowth15
> 
> I come in to agreement with Shimmie's prayer for your mother's complete healing. When I read your post it reminds me of when the prophet Elijah said "you call on your god, and I will call on mine, whichever god answers by fire, let Him be God." I Kings 18:24. Sometimes lets our faith get wet before He answers by fire. But He is not slack concerning His promises and His words never return to Him void-EVER. We stand in agreement with the Word concerning your mother's complete healing and restoration. Whose report will you believe? There are giants in the land, but through God you are able to conquer and take the land.



Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08.  I keep getting conflicting reports about my mom's condition, but I stand in faith believing God's report and His alone.  He said He would and He will.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08.  I keep getting conflicting reports about my mom's condition, but I stand in faith believing God's report and His alone.  He said He would and He will.



I am still praying with you sis. His word will not return to Him void. If God said it, it will come to pass. "I remain confident of this: I will see the goodness of the LORD in the land of the living." Psalm 27: 13


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08.  I keep getting conflicting reports about my mom's condition, but I stand in faith believing God's report and His alone.  He said He would and He will.


@newgrowth15 ...

I'm still praying with and for you, Dear One...  For God is not slack concerning His promises.   He will never leave you nor forsake you and your precious Mom.   God is Faithful and One who is worthy to be praised and believed.   

To God be the glory, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

      You are surrounded by Love and Prayers of the Heart.


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> @newgrowth15 ...
> 
> I'm still praying with and for you, Dear One...  For God is not slack concerning His promises.   He will never leave you nor forsake you and your precious Mom.   God is Faithful and One who is worthy to be praised and believed.
> 
> To God be the glory, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen
> 
> You are surrounded by Love and Prayers of the Heart.



Thank you @Shimmie and God bless you.


----------



## BlackRinse

I may need to leave where I am currently living by December - January (it's a transitional housing program) extensions can be granted. Not sure if i will get one, but they usually are for 3 months / determined by the board. Really hoping things will work out for me regarding finding safe, affordable housing. I just hope how ever things work out, they will work out for good. I've been blessed with a good job recently and have been quite happy. Just need some guidance on the direction I should take.

Keep me in your prayers ladies.


----------



## Galadriel

I feel your love and prayers, ladies!  @Shimmie @newgrowth15 @Sashaa08 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

....


----------



## Sashaa08

BlackRinse said:


> I may need to leave where I am currently living by December - January (it's a transitional housing program) extensions can be granted. Not sure if i will get one, but they usually are for 3 months / determined by the board. Really hoping things will work out for me regarding finding safe, affordable housing. I just hope how ever things work out, they will work out for good. I've been blessed with a good job recently and have been quite happy. Just need some guidance on the direction I should take.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers ladies.



I believe that God will keep you and you will have a safe, affordable place to live. He will reveal if He wants you to stay or relocate. I pray that His will be done and that He divinely orders your steps and makes His instructions clear.  _*Philippians 4:19* And my God will supply every need of yours according to his riches in glory in Christ Jesus._


----------



## Supergirl

prayers for the son of one of my teachers--his cancer has returned for the 3rd time, please pray for:
1) complete healing and restoration
2) no more cancer ever again
3) a full and healthy life here on earth


----------



## bellatiamarie

I need someone to touch and agree with me on a few things. I have an anger issue.  What's currently going on in the world with racism and the rash of police killings of unarmed black men (and subsequently no charges being filed/no justice being served) has me feeling a lot of anger.  Additionally, the enemy has infiltrated my family and no one seems to see it but me and I'm very angry about this.  

The second issue is more so about how I've been using my words to tear people down lately.  I feel so convicted about this and I feel like if I don't reign in on this, I will say something that will hurt someone irreparably.   God has given me a certain boldness when I speak that I truly hadn't really had before and I'm grateful but I notice the enemy trying to turn it into something that he can use and I'm not here for it.  Please pray with and for me that I can use my words to edify and not tear down.  Thank you.


----------



## mensa

Prayer Warriors, 

Please pray that a relative of mine will be saved, filled with the Holy Ghost and then be able to find a good job.

Thank you all so much.  I am eternally grateful for this thread.​


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please say a prayer for my uncle who is having heart surgery today and DH's cousin who was hospitalized and is battling an aggressive form of cancer.  He just celebrated his 27th birthday and is in amazing spirits after getting the news.

My favorite aunt came to me in a dream a few days ago.  She was a true Prayer Warrior and it was so comforting to see her, with my uncle, together in a dream.  They died not too long apart after 33 years of marriage.  Her son told me that he sees her often in his dreams.  I don't know what it means, if anything, but it made me feel great.


----------



## Sashaa08

Supergirl said:


> prayers for the son of one of my teachers--his cancer has returned for the 3rd time, please pray for:
> 1) complete healing and restoration
> 2) no more cancer ever again
> 3) a full and healthy life here on earth



We stand in agreement for the complete healing of this young man. There is nothing that is too hard for God. We declare that this weapon that has formed against this child shall not prosper. For Christ heals every sickness and every illness (Matt 9:35). We ask that this enemy of cancer will be seen no more (Exodus 14:13). We stand in agreement that this young man will see the glory of the Lord in the land of the living (Psalm 27:13).


----------



## newgrowth15

bellatiamarie said:


> I need someone to touch and agree with me on a few things. I have an anger issue.  What's currently going on in the world with racism and the rash of police killings of unarmed black men (and subsequently no charges being filed/no justice being served) has me feeling a lot of anger.  Additionally, the enemy has infiltrated my family and no one seems to see it but me and I'm very angry about this.
> 
> The second issue is more so about how I've been using my words to tear people down lately.  I feel so convicted about this and I feel like if I don't reign in on this, I will say something that will hurt someone irreparably.   God has given me a certain boldness when I speak that I truly hadn't really had before and I'm grateful but I notice the enemy trying to turn it into something that he can use and I'm not here for it.  Please pray with and for me that I can use my words to edify and not tear down.  Thank you.



@bellatiamarie, thank you for your honesty.  I feel the same way when I let my flesh take over.  Then I read Romans 8 and realize I need to allow the Spirit of God to be in control and to allow Him to lead me.  It is only then that I can pray for my enemies and that I realize that we are not at war against flesh and blood, but that this is a spiritual war.  Satan wants to keep us distracted and angry and bitter and full of hatred, but we must resist the devil so that he will flee from us.  The battle is not ours, but the Lord's.

Secondly, we know that in Ephesians 4:29, we are to let no corrupt communication proceed out of our mouths but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.

Dear Lord, please open the eyes, ears and heart of bellatiamarie and let her see You.  Help her to know that You are in control and that even though it looks bad right now, all things work together for good to those who love You.  Help her to understand that You are angry and grieving right beside her.  Encourage her to humble herself and pray and seek Your face and turn from her wicked ways, so that You will hear from heaven, forgive her sin and heal her land.  Lord, as believers and followers of Jesus Christ, I make this same request on behalf of all of us.  Father, please ease her troubled mind and help her to bring all of her thoughts into captivity to the obedience of Christ.

Lord, give her Your peace that passes all understanding and guard her heart and mind through Christ Jesus.  Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

mensa said:


> Prayer Warriors,
> 
> Please pray that a relative of mine will be saved, filled with the Holy Ghost and then be able to find a good job.
> 
> Thank you all so much.  I am eternally grateful for this thread.​



Dear Lord, on behalf of @mensa, I pray that her loved one will ask Jesus Christ to be Lord of his or her life, that this one will be filled with the Holy Spirit and that they will be led by the Spirit of God.  I further pray that you will supply all of their needs according to Your riches in glory by Christ Jesus. Amen!


----------



## Sashaa08

bellatiamarie said:


> I need someone to touch and agree with me on a few things. I have an anger issue.  What's currently going on in the world with racism and the rash of police killings of unarmed black men (and subsequently no charges being filed/no justice being served) has me feeling a lot of anger.  Additionally, the enemy has infiltrated my family and no one seems to see it but me and I'm very angry about this.
> 
> The second issue is more so about how I've been using my words to tear people down lately.  I feel so convicted about this and I feel like if I don't reign in on this, I will say something that will hurt someone irreparably.   God has given me a certain boldness when I speak that I truly hadn't really had before and I'm grateful but I notice the enemy trying to turn it into something that he can use and I'm not here for it.  Please pray with and for me that I can use my words to edify and not tear down.  Thank you.



You have a righteous anger about what is going on in the world, and the abuse and mistreatment that people of color have endured for centuries. But I stand on God's promise that He is not mocked and what evildoers sow, that shall they reap. I pray that God opens eyes of the blind and heals hearts. I pray that God raises up a generation of officers who are men and women after His own heart and will see men and women of color as people and not immediately as threats. We agree and declare that God will promote and place in power those who will take a stand against this cruelty and injustice and snatch away the power from those who are ignorant, feeble-minded, weak, and abuse their power as cowards. God can give power and promote and He can also take power away (Psalm 75:6-7)

As for me, I will declare this forever; I will sing praise to the God of Jacob, who says, “I will cut off the horns of all the wicked, but the horns of the righteous will be lifted up.” Psalm 75:9-10. God is still sovereign, He is still on the throne, and He reigns. We must intercede and bombard Heaven with prayers, agreeing and standing on His word. I pray that the dissention and discord is removed from your family and that your family comes into one accord, united for justice.

Lord I pray that you place a guard over Bellatiamarie's mouth. (Psalm 141:3). When you open your mouth to speak, we pray that God will fill your mouth with what to say.  That the words spoken will convict but not condemn. And we pray that the traps that the enemy has set for you will ensnare them and you will pass by safely (Psalm 141:9-10)


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Dear Lord, on behalf of @mensa, I pray that her loved one will ask Jesus Christ to be Lord of his or her life, that this one will be filled with the Holy Spirit and that they will be led by the Spirit of God.  I further pray that you will supply all of their needs according to Your riches in glory by Christ Jesus. Amen!



I stand in agreement with Newgrowth15 for our sister Mensa's family member. It is Your will that NONE should perish. We ask that for a hedge of protection to be placed around this family member and that You send multiple witnesses to this person. We ask, oh God, that You prick this person's heart to be sensitive and receptive to Your voice because You have been calling this person for years. Let Your child hear Your voice and draw close to you. Your promise is that if we praise and lift You up that You will draw all men unto you. We cannot save, but YOU can. So we thank you in advance for drawing this family member closer to You, to deepen his/her understanding of you. We rejoice in advance for another soul saved!


----------



## newgrowth15

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please say a prayer for my uncle who is having heart surgery today and DH's cousin who was hospitalized and is battling an aggressive form of cancer.  He just celebrated his 27th birthday and is in amazing spirits after getting the news.
> 
> My favorite aunt came to me in a dream a few days ago.  She was a true Prayer Warrior and it was so comforting to see her, with my uncle, together in a dream.  They died not too long apart after 33 years of marriage.  Her son told me that he sees her often in his dreams.  I don't know what it means, if anything, but it made me feel great.



Father, we ask that You would guide the eyes, hands and thoughts of the doctors performing heart surgery on the uncle of @naturalmanenyc.  We further ask that his recovery will be speedy and that You will restore him to good health.

Lord, we also ask on behalf of her DH's cousin, that you would heal his body of cancer, supernaturally.  That you would give this cousin a testimony that glorifies You and that others would be drawn to You as a result of his testimony to your healing power, grace and mercy.

Lord, I also ask that you comfort naturalmanenyc, her husband and their family at this difficult time.  Remind them that you love them and their family no matter what happens.  In the name of Jesus Christ.  Amen!


----------



## bellatiamarie

newgrowth15 said:


> @bellatiamarie, thank you for your honesty.  I feel the same way when I let my flesh take over.  Then I read Romans 8 and realize I need to allow the Spirit of God to be in control and to allow Him to lead me.  It is only then that I can pray for my enemies and that I realize that we are not at war against flesh and blood, but that this is a spiritual war.  Satan wants to keep us distracted and angry and bitter and full of hatred, but we must resist the devil so that he will flee from us.  The battle is not ours, but the Lord's.
> 
> Secondly, we know that in Ephesians 4:29, we are to let no corrupt communication proceed out of our mouths but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.
> 
> Dear Lord, please open the eyes, ears and heart of bellatiamarie and let her see You.  Help her to know that You are in control and that even though it looks bad right now, all things work together for good to those who love You.  Help her to understand that You are angry and grieving right beside her.  Encourage her to humble herself and pray and seek Your face and turn from her wicked ways, so that You will hear from heaven, forgive her sin and heal her land.  Lord, as believers and followers of Jesus Christ, I make this same request on behalf of all of us.  Father, please ease her troubled mind and help her to bring all of her thoughts into captivity to the obedience of Christ.
> 
> Lord, give her Your peace that passes all understanding and guard her heart and mind through Christ Jesus.  Amen!





Sashaa08 said:


> You have a righteous anger about what is going on in the world, and the abuse and mistreatment that people of color have endured for centuries. But I stand on God's promise that He is not mocked and what evildoers sow, that shall they reap. I pray that God opens eyes of the blind and heals hearts. I pray that God raises up a generation of officers who are men and women after His own heart and will see men and women of color as people and not immediately as threats. We agree and declare that God will promote and place in power those who will take a stand against this cruelty and injustice and snatch away the power from those who are ignorant, feeble-minded, weak, and abuse their power as cowards. God can give power and promote and He can also take power away (Psalm 75:6-7)
> 
> As for me, I will declare this forever; I will sing praise to the God of Jacob, who says, “I will cut off the horns of all the wicked, but the horns of the righteous will be lifted up.” Psalm 75:9-10. God is still sovereign, He is still on the throne, and He reigns. We must intercede and bombard Heaven with prayers, agreeing and standing on His word. I pray that the dissention and discord is removed from your family and that your family comes into one accord, united for justice.
> 
> Lord I pray that you place a guard over Bellatiamarie's mouth. (Psalm 141:3). When you open your mouth to speak, we pray that God will fill your mouth with what to say.  That the words spoken will convict but not condemn. And we pray that the traps that the enemy has set for you will ensnare them and you will pass by safely (Psalm 141:9-10)



Thank you ladies so much.  Your prayers are just what I needed!  Thank you, thank you, thank you! Thank you God! Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please say a prayer for my uncle who is having heart surgery today and DH's cousin who was hospitalized and is battling an aggressive form of cancer.  He just celebrated his 27th birthday and is in amazing spirits after getting the news.
> 
> My favorite aunt came to me in a dream a few days ago.  She was a true Prayer Warrior and it was so comforting to see her, with my uncle, together in a dream.  They died not too long apart after 33 years of marriage.  Her son told me that he sees her often in his dreams.  I don't know what it means, if anything, but it made me feel great.



We pray for your uncle to have a successful procedure and for the healing of your husband's cousin. We pray for each nurse, surgeon, therapist, CNA, any practitioner that is ministering to their needs. We pray that the medicine is effective. We ask that the insurance covers each aspect of the surgery, hospitilization and aftercare. We pray that family members and friend's surround both families with the support they need-whether it is running errands, dropping off meals, or just coming by the hospital to visit. Regardless of the diagnosis or prognosis, there is NOTHING that is to hard for You. For You oh  God specialize in the "exceedingly, abundantly, and above all that we could even ask or think". 

We pray for the Spirit to give peace of mind and harmony to both families during this season. We look forward to miraculous praise reports of restoration and the physical ailments disappearing. I ask oh God that the cousin in particular is healed in such a way that even the doctors say, "we can't explain this" and that everyone knows that it was YOU oh God who is the true physician and healer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you all so much for your prayers.  My mom lost her baby brother recently (grandma's baby) so learning about this surgery last minute (he didn't tell us in advance) is scary for everyone.


----------



## Sashaa08

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you all so much for your prayers.  My mom lost her baby brother recently (grandma's baby) so learning about this surgery last minute (he didn't tell us in advance) is scary for everyone.


Know that we are praying for you and with you.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

His surgery went well.  He will need a pacemaker though.


----------



## Sashaa08

naturalmanenyc said:


> His surgery went well.  He will need a pacemaker though.


Praise the Lord that his surgery went well!!! 

God is not a half way God. We are praying for every procedure, every step, every medication, every appointment, every post-op visit. We are praying that the damage to his heart is minimal and that the pacemaker works to perfection and that there are no side effects or complications.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Dear Lord, on behalf of @mensa, I pray that her loved one will ask Jesus Christ to be Lord of his or her life, that this one will be filled with the Holy Spirit and that they will be led by the Spirit of God.  I further pray that you will supply all of their needs according to Your riches in glory by Christ Jesus. Amen!


 
Newgrowth15,

Thanks so much.

In The Name Of Jesus Christ...I enter into agreement with you.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackRinse said:


> I may need to leave where I am currently living by December - January (it's a transitional housing program) extensions can be granted. Not sure if i will get one, but they usually are for 3 months / determined by the board. Really hoping things will work out for me regarding finding safe, affordable housing. I just hope how ever things work out, they will work out for good. I've been blessed with a good job recently and have been quite happy. Just need some guidance on the direction I should take.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers ladies.



You are truly a brave and precious soul. God will indeed look after you, He loves you just that much and more.  

Praying for you...


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for her parents' protection and safety when they move back to their home country and for the kids' peace regarding their emigration.


----------



## Sashaa08

kanozas said:


> Please pray for her parents' protection and safety when they move back to their home country and for the kids' peace regarding their emigration.



We pray for these parents protection and safe passage and they return to their home country. We ask that the process run smoothly and that they have favor every step of the way. We pray that God provides peace of mind for their children during this time of relocation and that no harm shall befall anyone in their family.


----------



## alex114

Hi everyone,
I have you all in my prayers, and I will continue to intercede. Right now, I would just like for you all to help me pray that my husband and I could be filled with the Holy Ghost, and brought closer to God. We do not want to be lukewarm Christians. We want to be prayer warriors. I want to be on fire for Christ, and I want the same for my husband. If you could also pray financial security and the end of anxiety for us both, I would appreciate that.


----------



## Jphillips

I am starting a new career which involves a lot of studying and intense training. Please pray that my mind is focus and that I retain all of the information that is necessary for me to pass my exams and ultimately pass training. Thank you!


----------



## newgrowth15

@alex114, I pray God's peace upon you and your husband.  I pray that the both of you would be anxious for nothing, but that in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving, you would make your requests known to God.  I further pray that as you both seek God's kingdom first and His righteousness, all of the things you need will be added unto you.  I pray that you both love and serve God with all of your hearts, minds and strength for who He is and not just for what He does.  I pray His protection over your marriage and family and that as you both draw near to God, He will draw near to you both.  I further pray that He will open the windows of heaven and pour out blessings upon you and that the two of you will be blessings to others. In the matchless name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jphillips, rest assured that you already have your heart's desires.  As you delight yourself in the Lord, He has done what you have asked.  Be at peace, my friend, knowing that God has granted your petitions, because you offer Him the sacrifice of praise on a continual basis.


----------



## Jphillips

Thank you @newgrowth15


----------



## Shimmie

@newgrowth15

   Still praying for you and with you, Dear One for Mom and for all that is within your heart and God's Promises for you.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> @newgrowth15
> 
> Still praying for you and with you, Dear One for Mom and for all that is within your heart and God's Promises for you.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen



Thank you for your prayers @Shimmie.  My mom is still holding on and I am still trusting and believing and praising God for the promises He gave to me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please keep Haiti, Cuba, Barbados Jamaica and the Bahamas in your prayers the Hurricane is quickly approaching, lot is damage in Barbados.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please keep Haiti, Cuba, Barbados Jamaica and the Bahamas in your prayers the Hurricane is quickly approaching, lot is damage in Barbados.


I'm praying for you, Sweetheart  ♡♥♡♥♡

I'm praying that Matthew descends in power and is moved into the sea, not allowed to cause any further harm, danger nor destruction to human life, land, homes, nor resources and the necessities for living.

I pray for total peace and calm for and into the hearts those in the regions of where this storm was / is directed,  for no evil shall befall them, no harm will come nigh them nor their health nor places of shelter; no heart shall faint in fear but shall put their trust in the Lord and shall give God all of the glory.

They who trust in the Lord, shall not be destroyed, but saved from the path of destruction.

Lord Jesus, we praise you, with our whole hearts, in Jesus' Holy Name, forever. . . Amen and Amen

Praise God, forever. . . Amen   We love you, Lord Jesus ♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for your prayers @Shimmie.  My mom is still holding on and I am still trusting and believing and praising God for the promises He gave to me.


@newgrowth15 ♡♡♡

Still praying for you and Precious  Mom 

The Lord's heart and presence is with you and His heart says, "Fear not His Peace"...    Don't worry, just receive His loving peace.   

God is right there with you.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  ♡♡♡


----------



## Shimmie

Praying for you...each of you who need prayer. . . Praying for you.

Even more, Jesus is always making intercession for you, every moment of every hour of every day before God the Father.   Our God in Heaven forever.  Amen


----------



## Laela

^^^ Amein and Amein... I'm esp. keeping in my thoughts those living the path of Matthew...  @blqlady , @Iwanthealthyhair67 , @Nice & Wavy  and everyone who lives or have family/friends who live, in those affected areas. God is with you.


----------



## Laela

Prayer Warriors, please keep my friend's husband in your prayers. He's not doing too well, and the baby is sick, too. I pray for her strength both physically and spiritually to care for them both, and that she is encouraged.

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Prayer Warriors, please keep my friend's husband in your prayers. He's not doing too well, and the baby is sick, too. I pray for her strength both physically and spiritually to care for them both, and that she is encouraged.
> 
> Thank you!


Indeed, I am praying for your friend, her husband's total healing and constant health and for their precious baby.   All are well and healed and fully provided for, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela

Amein, Shimmie.. I agree in Jesus' name for her. God bless you always...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Please pray for my family.  My cousin committed suicide.  I don't know many details yet other than she was suffering from depression.


----------



## Sashaa08

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please pray for my family.  My cousin committed suicide.  I don't know many details yet other than she was suffering from depression.


 
Father God we ask that You comfort Naturalmanenyc's family during this devastating time. I ask God that you remove any guilt or condemnation. I pray that nobody in the family blames themselves for this young lady's illness. I ask Lord that if there is anyone else in that family suffering from the same illness that the illness is brought to light and that the entire family supports that person/or people to seek out the medical care that they need. 

Depression is an illness that is hard to cope with because it rarely leaves visible symptoms. We pray for those enduring this silent suffering and pain and that the spirit of depression leaves them and that they get access to the treatment, care, and family support necessary to heal and cope. We also ask that the family comes together at this time and not accuse each other or blame each other-in a situation where everyone has suffered incredibly, it is important that the family unit bonds closer together and prays for one another and protects one another. I pray that God keeps your family and holds them up in His righteous right hand in the midst of the grief and turmoil.

I am truly sorry for the loss of your cousin, dear sister. I attended a funeral last month of a friend who's younger brother committed suicide after suffering with depression for years. It is so important the family support each other and that no dissention or confusion enters in so that is specifically what I am praying against. Love you sis!


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> Father God we ask that You comfort Naturalmanenyc's family during this devastating time. I ask God that you remove any guilt or condemnation. I pray that nobody in the family blames themselves for this young lady's illness. I ask Lord that if there is anyone else in that family suffering from the same illness that the illness is brought to light and that the entire family supports that person/or people to seek out the medical care that they need.
> 
> Depression is an illness that is hard to cope with because it rarely leaves visible symptoms. We pray for those enduring this silent suffering and pain and that the spirit of depression leaves them and that they get access to the treatment, care, and family support necessary to heal and cope. We also ask that the family comes together at this time and not accuse each other or blame each other-in a situation wheeveryone has suffered incredibly, it is important that the family unit bonds closer together and prays for one another and protects one another. I pray that God keeps your family and holds them up in His righteous right hand in the midst of the grief and turmoil.
> 
> I am truly sorry for the loss of your cousin, dear sister. I attended a funeral last month of a friend who's younger brother committed suicide after suffering with depression for years. It is so important the family support each other and that no dissention or confusion enters in so that is specifically what I am praying against. Love you sis!



@Sashaa08, I touch and agree with you in this prayer for @naturalmanenyc and her family.  Lord, I pray that you build a hedge of protection around the family and that you keep the enemy at bay.  We know that Satan comes to kill, steal and destroy, but you Lord are our protector.  We can run into your strong tower and be safe.  Lord, I further pray that you comfort this family as only you can comfort them with your Spirit and that you knit them together in the bond of unity and love.  In the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Galadriel

Thank you for the prayers, ladies! I did it! I was successful in my endeavor. God bless you all


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Please pray for my family.  My cousin committed suicide.  I don't know many details yet other than she was suffering from depression.


Im so  sorry to hear of this.    I'm praying for your family now. ..


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you.  Please pray for peace and understanding.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you.  Please pray for peace and understanding.


Praying right now for the loving and merciful peace of Jesus to overflow and to prevail in and over each of your hearts.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## alex114

Thank you so much ladies, and thank you very much @newgrowth15 for your beautiful prayer for my marriage and relationship with the Lord.
 He heard you, because since your prayer our joint relationship has improved greatly, we found a church home near our new home and officially joined, and we have had some illuminating sessions with the Lord, together and apart. 
I am also praying for you ladies @naturalmanenyc @Laela (your friend's family) and everyone else that you all might be kept and maintained in the joy, love and wisdom that is the Lord's portion for each of us, in Jesus' name.


----------



## Galadriel

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you.  Please pray for peace and understanding.



Praying for peace and strength of mind and heart. May God be with your family.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you ladies for your prayers.  My mom came home yesterday and I was granted safe traveling mercies to get to her home last night 

Please pray for both of us over these next few weeks as we work to regain her health and strength. 

I still believe God's report that she  IS healed.  Now she will begin to walk in her healing and I will do all can to help her.

My brother called me before I got to my mom's house to tell me that her furnace broke. He setup a space heater so she would be warm throughout the night. Please pray for us as I try to figure out how to pay for a new furnace. She lives in one of the most expensive areas in the country--North Jersey and taxes are due next month.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers.  My mom came home yesterday and I was granted safe traveling mercies to get to her home last night
> 
> Please pray for both of us over these next few weeks as we work to regain her health and strength.
> 
> I still believe God's report that she  IS healed.  Now she will begin to walk in her healing and I will do all can to help her.
> 
> My brother called me before I got to my mom's house to tell me that her furnace broke. He setup a space heater so she would be warm throughout the night. Please pray for us as I try to figure out how to pay for a new furnace. She lives in one of the most expensive areas in the country--North Jersey and taxes are due next month.



I am praying that God will not only restore your mother's health but also restore anything taken from her. I pray that God will raise up someone to be moved to give you mother a new furnace so that it is no cost to her. it is a big request, but we serve a large God who can do anything but fail. We have not  because we ask not, so I am asking for Him to intervene and bless her. I ask that she has favor with her county treasurer/property assessor regarding her property taxes (if she is a senior citizen, she should likely qualify for a discount by filling out a form with the county treasurer). I also pray that you will have the support and resources to assist her as she heals and recovers.


----------



## Elnahna

Hi Ladies,  I  really need you all to keep my cousin, Net, in your prayers.  She is experiencing some type of mental challenge. 
She's anxious,  paranoid and confused.  These symptoms have been developing since June. She's taking meds now but they don't seem to help. I sat in her therapy session Saturday and it didn't seem appropriate.  I believe she needs a biblical counselor. 
It is my pray that she will speak Gods Words over herself and believe them. That she has not been given the spirt of fear but a sound mind. And that she is healed. Etc.  But, in the meantime I stand in the gap. Please stand with me.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08, thank you for standing in the gap on behalf of my mom and me.  My whole family relies on me to do everything and to make all of the decisions. Sometimes it can get overwhelming. I will continue to look to the Lord from whence cometh my help.  Thank you for gently reminding me to do so.


----------



## newgrowth15

Elnahna said:


> Hi Ladies,  I  really need you all to keep my cousin, Net, in your prayers.  She is experiencing some type of mental challenge.
> She's anxious,  paranoid and confused.  These symptoms have been developing since June. She's taking meds now but they don't seem to help. I sat in her therapy session Saturday and it didn't seem appropriate.  I believe she needs a biblical counselor.
> It is my pray that she will speak Gods Words over herself and believe them. That she has not been given the spirt of fear but a sound mind. And that she is healed. Etc.  But, in the meantime I stand in the gap. Please stand with me.



Dear Lord, on behalf of @Elnahna's cousin, I ask that you would show yourself strong in the midst of her weakness.  Show her that you are the cure for whatever ails her and restore to her the joy of her salvation in you. If she's not saved, send someone into her life, who will share the true gospel of Jesus Christ with her and give her your peace that passes all understanding. Help her to know that you love her and care for and about her.  Protect her from all manner of harm, seen and unseen. In the matchless name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for my neighbor who was hit by a  car just a few hours ago.  I'm not sure how he's doing.  He lives somewhere down the street from us.  He looked pretty bad but was conscious.  Got a wife and kids.


----------



## Elnahna

Thank you @newgrowth15


----------



## newgrowth15

kanozas said:


> Please pray for my neighbor who was hit by a  car just a few hours ago.  I'm not sure how he's doing.  He lives somewhere down the street from us.  He looked pretty bad but was conscious.  Got a wife and kids.



To the Most High, Omnipotent, Omnipresent God, please heal and protect @kanozas' neighbor.  Also let her recognize the opportunity you have given her to minister to this family. Give her the courage to speak into their lives the Gospel of Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

We had the funeral and are still getting paperwork in order with the courts to get formal custody of her son so he can fly internationally to go live with his aunt.
Please pray for peace and understanding.  This has been a trying time for my family.


----------



## Sashaa08

naturalmanenyc said:


> We had the funeral and are still getting paperwork in order with the courts to get formal custody of her son so he can fly internationally to go live with his aunt.
> Please pray for peace and understanding.  This has been a trying time for my family.


 
Father God we pray for continued comfort for Naturalmaynenyc's family as they cope with the grief of the loss of her cousin. I ask for Your favor as the aunt works to get custody of her son so he can be raised with family and in a healthy environment with stability. I pray that every part of the application process with the courts is quickly approved, uncontested, and decided in the son and aunt's favor. 

I stand in agreement with the prayers for understanding, peace of mind, quieting the guilty thoughts, give them beauty for ashes; I pray that depression is far from them. I pray for a hedge of divine protection around this family and household in Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## movingforward

My bff had her child taken away from her by the courts.  The child's father accused the mother of child abuse (not true), alter text messages (using an app) for it to appear she punch her daughter in the eye, etc.  Granted my BFF does spank her child, but nothing ridiculous. I wont go into the court stand on that.  But she DOES NOT abuse her child. 

She is currently going back and forth to court to regain custody.  The good in all of this she is became a Christian and is sincerely trying to understand Christ ways and live it.  

So please pray for two things that she continues her walk with God and he sends her true godly people to help her with her path.

Also that her child returns home to her.


----------



## Sashaa08

movingforward said:


> My bff had her child taken away from her by the courts.  The child's father accused the mother of child abuse (not true), alter text messages (using an app) for it to appear she punch her daughter in the eye, etc.  Granted my BFF does spank her child, but nothing ridiculous. I wont go into the court stand on that.  But she DOES NOT abuse her child.
> 
> She is currently going back and forth to court to regain custody.  The good in all of this she is became a Christian and is sincerely trying to understand Christ ways and live it.
> 
> So please pray for two things that she continues her walk with God and he sends her true godly people to help her with her path.
> 
> Also that her child returns home to her.


Father God we ask that Movingforward's friend has favor with the court. I pray that the judge's eyes are opened and that he/she can clearly see that the child's father is being malicious and untruthful. I declare that every tongue that rises up to condemn your friend being proven false. I ask that her vindication shine like the noonday sun.

We ask that her friend has friends who step forward as credible character witnesses and that when the judge speaks to the child privately, that the child honestly tells the judge that her mother has never been abusive, she is not afraid of her mother, and that her preference is to return and live with her mother. I pray also that her friend produces the original text messages to show that the messages the father presented have been tampered with. I declare that those in charge of the investigation are able to determine that the father lied, he filed a false claim against the mother, and that he in turn is held accountable for his actions and for wasting judicial resources on a frivilous, unmerited, and baseless accusation.


----------



## newgrowth15

movingforward said:


> My bff had her child taken away from her by the courts.  The child's father accused the mother of child abuse (not true), alter text messages (using an app) for it to appear she punch her daughter in the eye, etc.  Granted my BFF does spank her child, but nothing ridiculous. I wont go into the court stand on that.  But she DOES NOT abuse her child.
> 
> She is currently going back and forth to court to regain custody.  The good in all of this she is became a Christian and is sincerely trying to understand Christ ways and live it.
> 
> So please pray for two things that she continues her walk with God and he sends her true godly people to help her with her path.
> 
> Also that her child returns home to her.



Lord, You know the truth in this situation and what goes on behind closed doors. Father, I ask that you move on behalf of the child. That you build a hedge of protection around the child and surround the child with people who love and care about the child.  Father, I also ask that you open the eyes of the adults in this situation and help them to realize that the child is not a pawn to be used in their strategies against each other. Lord raise up these parents to recognize their own need for you right now and cause both of them to repent, fall on their knees and name Jesus Christ as Lord over their lives. Send people who will give both of them godly counsel and help both of them to push their pride aside for the sake of their child. In the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Lord, You know the truth in this situation and what goes on behind closed doors. Father, I ask that you move on behalf of the child. That you build a hedge of protection around the child and surround the child with people who love and care about the child.  Father, I also ask that you open the eyes of the adults in this situation and help them to realize that the child is not a pawn to be used in their strategies against each other. Lord raise up these parents to recognize their own need for you right now and cause both of them to repent, fall on their knees and name Jesus Christ as Lord over their lives. Send people who will give both of them godly counsel and help both of them to push their pride aside for the sake of their child. In the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


Beautiful prayer... And it's purely from your heart, flowing from the heart of God Our Father in Heaven above.   

Praise be to God, in Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

I am putting in a prayer request for godly wisdom. I put my mom's house up for sale and already have a buyer in less than a week. I am asking for prayer about the next steps.  I have several options--one being to move back to NJ and live with my mom or I can bring her here with me and just drive her back and forth to her doctors' appointments as necessary. I want to do what's best for my mom.  Please pray that I make the right decisions.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> I am putting in a prayer request for godly wisdom. I put my mom's house up for sale and already have a buyer in less than a week. I am asking for prayer about the next steps.  I have several options--one being to move back to NJ and live with my mom or I can bring her here with me and just drive her back and forth to her doctors' appointments as necessary. I want to do what's best for my mom.  Please pray that I make the right decisions.


Dearest Heavenly Father... Thank you for flooding the heart of your precious daughter with the overflow of your peace, your wisdom, your guidance in this and all situations and decisions.   You will not let her fail.

Father, thank you that you have ordained her footsteps to always be at the right place, at the right time, with no interference and with every provision made far above and beyond for the health, energy, sound mind, and protection for her and  her Darling Mom.   

In the Precious Name of Jesus, we honor and thank you with all of our hearts.. Thank you for the Holy Spirit to always prevail in all and for all.  Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Shimmie, thank you for your faithfulness and always willing to pray for others.  May God continue to show you His favor as you walk in obedience to your calling.  God bless.


----------



## kanozas

..........................................................


----------



## TrueSugar

I ask for prayer for the intercessory ministry at my church. I feel like we are broken and I don’t know my part in fix it other than prayer.

I also asked for prayers for myself. I feel like I am not enough and that there is nothing that I can do. I am praying that the Father breaks every chain that binds me and reveals to me the things that I must work on.

I also don’t know who to deal with my younger brothers (over the age of 25 each). Two are moving into my home. How do I help them to be strong and how do I encourage them. We did not have good male figures growing up, so I don’t know what healthy male leadership looks like.


----------



## Shimmie

TrueSugar said:


> I ask for prayer for the intercessory ministry at my church. I feel like we are broken and I don’t know my part in fix it other than prayer.
> 
> I also asked for prayers for myself. I feel like I am not enough and that there is nothing that I can do. I am praying that the Father breaks every chain that binds me and reveals to me the things that I must work on.
> 
> I also don’t know who to deal with my younger brothers (over the age of 25 each). Two are moving into my home. How do I help them to be strong and how do I encourage them. We did not have good male figures growing up, so I don’t know what healthy male leadership looks like.


@TrueSugar ..

I saw your prayer request from my phone on Friday night and I began to pray for the right response.

Jesus said, "Take my yoke upon you, for my yoke is easy..."

Jesus also said, "Come unto me and I will give you rest."

True Sugar, it is time for you to rest.  Rest, dear one and allow God to do what He has always planned to do with your Church and your brothers.  You have taken too much upon yourself which is not all yours to bear.

God is saying, "Give it to Me...for it is God's burden to bear, not yours.  God will not fail your Church, nor will He fail your brothers, nor will God fail you.

Let God prove to you who He is...He is one who never fails.  God loves you and He is right there to perfect all that and who concerns you.

God bless you, Dear One.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

TrueSugar said:


> I ask for prayer for the intercessory ministry at my church. I feel like we are broken and I don’t know my part in fix it other than prayer.
> 
> I also asked for prayers for myself. I feel like I am not enough and that there is nothing that I can do. I am praying that the Father breaks every chain that binds me and reveals to me the things that I must work on.
> 
> I also don’t know who to deal with my younger brothers (over the age of 25 each). Two are moving into my home. How do I help them to be strong and how do I encourage them. We did not have good male figures growing up, so I don’t know what healthy male leadership looks like.



@TrueSugar, prayer is the absolute best thing you can do.  However, make certain it is a two way conversation. Be sure to listen and obey The Lord as He speaks to you through His word.  Spend time with Him everyday and allow Him to order your steps.

The fact that you are willing to allow two grown men to come and live in your home shows you have a very big heart.  Lay the ground rules up front for how and what you expect and will accept from your brothers. Stick to your guns and they will respect you. Make certain they understand the consequences of breaking the rules while they are living in your home.  Be firm and don't allow them to manipulate you emotionally.

Just know that you have people who are praying for you and your family.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Shimmie, once again, you have allowed yourself to be used by God to help someone else.  You are His daughter and the apple of His eye.  It rejoices my heart to know that you have found favor with The Lord. 

Keep sharing God's truth in love and you can never go wrong. 

Although I have never met you, I love you with the love of Jesus Christ.  Keep the faith my dear sister in The Lord.


----------



## alex114

Hi ladies, right now I am only a few weeks away from my first law school exam period.
I am also applying for my school's business school program in order to enter the 3-year JD/MBA program next year.
On December 1,  I will be applying for 60-70 very competitive 1L summer associateships at law firms.

I have a lot to pray about and ask for, but I know that my purpose lies here, in law school, and that the Lord has put me here and will guide me through. I just ask that you all would lift me in prayer and allow for me to be embraced, guided and shepherded in and by the Lord, that I might act in a way that glorifies Him in every opportunity He so graciously chooses to give me.

I ask that all jealousy, stress, anxiety, envy and other negative emotions and forces might be kept far from me, as well.

Thank you all so much in advance, and I will be lifting all of you up in prayer as well. @TrueSugar @kanozas @newgrowth15 @Elnahna @Shimmie @movingforward


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> @Shimmie, once again, you have allowed yourself to be used by God to help someone else.  You are His daughter and the apple of His eye.  It rejoices my heart to know that you have found favor with The Lord.
> 
> Keep sharing God's truth in love and you can never go wrong.
> 
> Although I have never met you, I love you with the love of Jesus Christ.  Keep the faith my dear sister in The Lord.


@newgrowth15

There is a Season of Great Favor that flows upon you, a True Season. Ask what you will, and it shall be given unto you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

And know this, this Season, bears no expiration.   It is God's gift to you, without end, without regret, without repentance.   

God bless you and thank you so very much for being such a beautiful Child of God, Woman of Faith, Daughter to you Mother, whom you have honored with all of your heart and being.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## phynestone

Shimmie said:


> @newgrowth15
> 
> There is a Season of Great Favor that flows upon you, a True Season. Ask what you will, and it shall be given unto you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> And know this, this Season, bears no expiration.   It is God's gift to you, without end, without regret, without repentance.
> 
> God bless you and thank you so very much for being such a beautiful Child of God, Woman of Faith, Daughter to you Mother, whom you have honored with all of your heart and being.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

I need to pray, but I cannot seem to find the words right now. My mom's spirit won the battle over her flesh and she is rejoicing with the Lord. I am happy for her, yet I am sad.


----------



## Elnahna

@newgrowth15, That's ok.  Just express it as best you can. That could be humming , singing ,moaning, being still /quiet etc.. God knows you heart and the Holy Spirit will make it clear.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> I need to pray, but I cannot seem to find the words right now. My mom's spirit won the battle over her flesh and she is rejoicing with the Lord. I am happy for her, yet I am sad.


Praying with you, Dear Sister...

In Love and Strength...you are empowered by God beyond this challenge.      You are....empowered by His Love and His Strength.    You do not have to rely upon your strength, not in this battle nor any other.   For God has said, "I will comfort you,  I will be  with you, I will lift you up and uphold you and will never leave you nor forsake you.     I will be with you, always.

@newgrowth15 ... You are not alone....

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

I love Precious Sister... Just be still and know that God is still God who loves you far more than words ever uttered.

Jesus... Knows.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Could you pray for me please? I need it right now. I'm not at peace and I'm not settled. I feel without direction and purpose. I've been praying but I could do with a bit more.


----------



## Shimmie

llan said:


> Could you pray for me please? I need it right now. I'm not at peace and I'm not settled. I feel without direction and purpose. I've been praying but I could do with a bit more.


@llan

Hold on to the peace of God, because He loves you.  God LOVES YOU!  Don't be afrsid of the seen nor unseen....God's peace is with you.

Dear Father...we bow our hearts before you and thank you for being with @llan,    and you will never let her go.

Thank you Father God,  in Jesus Name Amen


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> I need to pray, but I cannot seem to find the words right now. My mom's spirit won the battle over her flesh and she is rejoicing with the Lord. I am happy for her, yet I am sad.



Praying for you and your family at this time of loss. It is understandable to be sad and not be at a loss of words. Your mother raised a brilliant daughter, who is a prayer warrior in her own right, so I know that she was a blessing to you and you were a blessing to her in so many ways. You cared for her and loved her and that she knew. 

God created you and He knows you. Even when you have no words to speak, He understands exactly where you are and what your spirit and heart are saying.


----------



## tyrablu

Please pray... Right now that's all I can say.


----------



## Jphillips

Please pray that God gives me wisdom, discernment and a heart of obedience. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> Please pray... Right now that's all I can say.


Praying, ... dear one...praying.  God is right there and you will know His peace.  In  Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Jphillips said:


> Please pray that God gives me wisdom, discernment and a heart of obedience. Thank you!



God's Love from Psalm 23..."He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His namesake".

God is lovingly taking you by the hand...leading and guiding you through the dark places...providing for your every need.   Just give Him Glory, for He is so worthy.  Yes, He is.


----------



## Miss Kane

Please lift my sister's mother in law up in prayer. She has been diagnosed with Stage IV gallbladder cancer. The doctors are saying there is nothing they can do. But we know that God is able!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Please lift my sister's mother in law up in prayer. She has been diagnosed with Stage IV gallbladder cancer. The doctors are saying there is nothing they can do. But we know that God is able!


Praying for this dear one, in Jesus' Name, Amen.  The healing presence of God prevails in and over her entire being, Amen to Jesus...to God our Father in Heaven, above. Amen.

Unto to God do we give all praise and glory ...Amen


----------



## Lucia

My sisters I need prayer, the devil is working overtime and trying me in my workplace I'm doing everything above and beyond but still getting negative results, (no physical explanation for this) I'm putting this in Gods hands. Praise Jesus! With Him all things are possible -Matt 19:26. 
Thanks ladies

Please keep these verses in mind when you pray.

*Isaiah 54:17*

No weapon forged against you will prevail, and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, and this is their vindication from me,” declares the Lord.

*Deuteronomy 20:4*

For the LORD your God is the one who goes with you to fight for you against your enemies to give you victory.

*1 Chronicles 29:11-15*

11 Yours, O Lord, is the greatness, the power, the glory, the victory, and the majesty. Everything in the heavens and on earth is yours, O Lord, and this is your kingdom. We adore you as the one who is over all things. 12 Wealth and honor come from you alone, for you rule over everything. Power and might are in your hand, and at your discretion people are made great and given strength.

13 “O our God, we thank you and praise your glorious name! 14 But who am I, and who are my people, that we could give anything to you? Everything we have has come from you, and we give you only what you first gave us! 15 We are here for only a moment, visitors and strangers in the land as our ancestors were before us. Our days on earth are like a passing shadow, gone so soon without a trace.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> My sisters I need prayer, the devil is working overtime and trying me in my workplace I'm doing everything above and beyond but still getting negative results, (no physical explanation for this) I'm putting this in Gods hands. Praise Jesus! With Him all things are possible -Matt 19:26.
> Thanks ladies
> 
> Please keep these verses in mind when you pray.
> 
> *Isaiah 54:17*
> 
> No weapon forged against you will prevail, and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, and this is their vindication from me,” declares the Lord.
> 
> *Deuteronomy 20:4*
> 
> For the LORD your God is the one who goes with you to fight for you against your enemies to give you victory.
> 
> *1 Chronicles 29:11-15*
> 
> 11 Yours, O Lord, is the greatness, the power, the glory, the victory, and the majesty. Everything in the heavens and on earth is yours, O Lord, and this is your kingdom. We adore you as the one who is over all things. 12 Wealth and honor come from you alone, for you rule over everything. Power and might are in your hand, and at your discretion people are made great and given strength.
> 
> 13 “O our God, we thank you and praise your glorious name! 14 But who am I, and who are my people, that we could give anything to you? Everything we have has come from you, and we give you only what you first gave us! 15 We are here for only a moment, visitors and strangers in the land as our ancestors were before us. Our days on earth are like a passing shadow, gone so soon without a trace.


Dearest @Lucia 

Psalm 91...

You are protected under the shadow and the wings of God, your Father.  You shall not fear the arrows that fly by day, nor the evil that passes by night.

For though a thousand may fall by thy side, ten thousand by thy right hand, no harm shall come nigh thee.     For and because you have made the Lord, your God, thy habitation,  when you call upon Him, He will answer and He will deliver you and show you His loving and strong salvation.

Fear not...fret not...for God is with you...always and forever.  In the Holy Name of Jesus...Amen...forever, Amen.


----------



## Lucia

TrueSugar said:


> I ask for prayer for the intercessory ministry at my church. I feel like we are broken and I don’t know my part in fix it other than prayer.
> 
> I also asked for prayers for myself. I feel like I am not enough and that there is nothing that I can do. I am praying that the Father breaks every chain that binds me and reveals to me the things that I must work on.
> 
> I also don’t know who to deal with my younger brothers (over the age of 25 each). Two are moving into my home. How do I help them to be strong and how do I encourage them. We did not have good male figures growing up, so I don’t know what healthy male leadership looks like.



You do have a man in the home Jesus make him For all of you; a father, an uncle a big brother the head of the household until one of your brothers can take that role on or you get married to a God fearing man.  
The hierarchy is God Jesus, Holy Spirit then Man, then Woman, then children. 
Since there's no real man in the picture for now, Until you have a husband Jesus is the role model for your brothers, the one to lean on in times of trial and trouble. Even when you're sifting through the riff raft and selecting a man of God to be your husband ask Jesus for his guidance and permission as in is this the "best" man you've sent for me or not?  
I know we humans are not perfect but if you make Jesus the head of your house you cannot fail.  
Jackie Francois Angel said it best, that Jesus sent her the "best" man to be her husband.


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Lucia
> 
> Psalm 91...
> 
> You are protected under the shadow and the wings of God, your Father.  You shall not fear the arrows that fly by day, nor the evil that passes by night.
> 
> For though a thousand may fall by thy side, ten thousand by thy right hand, no harm shall come nigh thee.     For and because you have made the Lord, your God, thy habitation,  when you call upon Him, He will answer and He will deliver you and show you His loving and strong salvation.
> 
> Fear not...fret not...for God is with you...always and forever.  In the Holy Name of Jesus...Amen...forever, Amen.



Amen! 
Thanks @Shimmie 
I will keep faith and trust in God and not let the enemy get the best of me.


----------



## movingforward

I have two co-workers whose fathers are in ICU.  One father has a month to live (this month).  Please pray for them both.  Its hard losing a parent.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> I have two co-workers whose fathers are in ICU.  One father has a month to live (this month).  Please pray for them both.  Its hard losing a parent.


Praying for these dear ones...praying for their healing and for their heart's peace, to prevail all the more in their hearts and minds and their bodies, Thanking God for His love, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## mz.rae

I'm asking for prayers, life has been hitting me hard these past couple of weeks. First I was worried about a mole on my Dad's back, it's nothing cancerous thank God. He is going to a dermatologist to have it looked at. Then on my way home from work one night I was rear ended by another car while sitting at a red light. I am ok it just that my back bumper is cracked. I don't know how it is going to get fixed. And yesterday I go to my car and find that my heater and A/C are not working. All this while trying to look for an apartment and trying to get on my feet. On top of that I feel like significant other is not being there for me in a way I feel he should. At this point I just feel like giving up on life, throwing in the towel. Nothing is going right, and I am ready to remove some people from my life. I just feel all alone.


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I'm asking for prayers, life has been hitting me hard these past couple of weeks. First I was worried about a mole on my Dad's back, it's nothing cancerous thank God. He is going to a dermatologist to have it looked at. Then on my way home from work one night I was rear ended by another car while sitting at a red light. I am ok it just that my back bumper is cracked. I don't know how it is going to get fixed. And yesterday I go to my car and find that my heater and A/C are not working. All this while trying to look for an apartment and trying to get on my feet. On top of that I feel like significant other is not being there for me in a way I feel he should. At this point I just feel like giving up on life, throwing in the towel. Nothing is going right, and I am ready to remove some people from my life. I just feel all alone.


The "Son" (our Lord Jesus) always rises when all else seems to fall.   Don't throw in the towel, just toss it in the washer, give life another try.  Don't give up on God who loves you and hears your call.   When  God hears ,
He answers...always.


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> The "Son" (our Lord Jesus) always rises when all else seems to fall.   Don't throw in the towel, just toss it in the washer, give life another try.  Don't give up on God who loves you and hears your call.   When  God hears ,
> He answers...always.


Thank you so much!


----------



## newgrowth15

Three weeks ago today, my mom passed.  I got a call from my cousin that my mom's oldest nephew passed away today.  Please keep my family in prayer.


----------



## alex114

@newgrowth15 my condolences. You will surely be in my prayers.

Right now I would need the Lord to help me with discernment, a pure, loving heart, focus, patience and concentration. I would also like you all to lift my husband and his employment in prayer, please.

I'm going through final exams, summer associateship applications and the resultant interview process, and I just need clarity from the Lord on how best to prepare for all of that, and how best to prioritize.

I also need prayer for a recommender of mine who is unresponsive.


----------



## newgrowth15

@alex114, I am lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Three weeks ago today, my mom passed.  I got a call from my cousin that my mom's oldest nephew passed away today.  Please keep my family in prayer.


Dear Sweetheart...I'm so sorry.  I'm praying and it is surely from my heart.  Beyond words, I care and I'm praying that you will indeed be surrounded with the loving peace of God who is right there with you, never leaving, for you are truly His beloved treasure.


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> @newgrowth15 my condolences. You will surely be in my prayers.
> 
> Right now I would need the Lord to help me with discernment, a pure, loving heart, focus, patience and concentration. I would also like you all to lift my husband and his employment in prayer, please.
> 
> I'm going through final exams, summer associateship applications and the resultant interview process, and I just need clarity from the Lord on how best to prepare for all of that, and how best to prioritize.
> 
> I also need prayer for a recommender of mine who is unresponsive.


In every single area, you shall see and receive God's true provision and made your clear decisions.  In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## kanozas

.............................................


----------



## lesedi

My son is displaying signs of autism, please ladies pray with me about his development. I just want him to be able to establish relationships with people and genuinely connect with others and progress like others his age. I just want him to be happy.


----------



## kanozas

................................


----------



## Sashaa08

Father God we pray for immediate interview with the young children who are homeless. We ask Lord God that You show yourself mighty in this situation. We pray for favor that these children will be placed in a home environment TOGETHER where they have stable guardians who can feed, clothe, and provide for their needs. We ask oh God that whatever issue the parents are dealing with whether it is mental illness, addiction, underemployment or any unknown condition or situation I ask God that You provide them with the resources that they need to get back on their feet, come to their right minds, make their children their top priority, and work to provide a stable home life for their children. It is not Your will that any should suffer or perish, especially children this young. We thank you oh God for intervening and turning this situation around immediately. You can do exceedingly abundantly above all that we can ask or think and we trust you with this request for this family. In Jesus' name amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

lesedi said:


> My son is displaying signs of autism, please ladies pray with me about his development. I just want him to be able to establish relationships with people and genuinely connect with others and progress like others his age. I just want him to be happy.



Father, You created Lesedi's son and knit him together in her womb. He is fearfully and wonderfully made and designed for Your glory and the purpose You have placed on his life. No weapon that forms against him will prosper. We ask that You align situations so that Lesedi's son will be surrounded with loving and understanding peers, that he will excel academically and personally and that Your hand be upon him everywhere that he goes. We pray that You divinely order his steps and uphold him with Your righteous right hand.


----------



## Shimmie

lesedi said:


> My son is displaying signs of autism, please ladies pray with me about his development. I just want him to be able to establish relationships with people and genuinely connect with others and progress like others his age. I just want him to be happy.


Praying for your darling son.  God has a far better plan and more positive diagnosis for your son.  

Each day we pray..." Lord we thank you for your healing presence and healing blessings over my son.  He is destined to be all that you have created him to be.  So Dear Father God, we thank you, we believe you, we receive you into our hearts and lives...to do all and to be all that you have designed and planned for my son and family, 

In Jesus Name,  thank you dear God with all of our hearts, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

@Sashaa08   Thank you so much for your heartfelt prayers and love for God and All others.

God bless you richly and beyond.

Always, Shimmie


----------



## kanozas

Thank you


----------



## alex114

Dear All,

You have helped me get through my first semester of law school, and I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

This heathen is back  I lost my grandfather in June, then my aunt and uncle (siblings) within ten days of each other in November, December. I'm asking for prayer to alleviate fear, abundance instead of loss, and clarity. Thank you.


----------



## HappywithJC723

The Thursday before Christmas, one of my brother's friends attempted to commit suicide  (we think) by jumping in front of a moving car. He had just come back from Christmas shopping with his mom and she was a witness to it all. I have watched this young man grow up with my brother. He's only 27 and we have known him and his family since he was in 5th grade. Last we heard he is in the hospital in a medically induced coma to promote healing. He has a broken vertebrae in his neck, he has a lot of internal injuries,  a broken leg and both of his arms are broken. We do not know his prognosis going forward yet. He needs surgery but he is currently too weak. Please pray for his complete healing, a strong, right mind.  Please pray for his mother and father.

I pray for all the ladies in this thread.

Happy New Year and God bless you all.


----------



## Shimmie

HappywithJC723 said:


> The Thursday before Christmas, one of my brother's friends attempted to commit suicide  (we think) by jumping in front of a moving car. He had just come back from Christmas shopping with his mom and she was a witness to it all. I have watched this young man grow up with my brother. He's only 27 and we have known him and his family since he was in 5th grade. Last we heard he is in the hospital in a medically induced coma to promote healing. He has a broken vertebrae in his neck, he has a lot of internal injuries,  a broken leg and both of his arms are broken. We do not know his prognosis going forward yet. He needs surgery but he is currently too weak. Please pray for his complete healing, a strong, right mind.  Please pray for his mother and father.
> 
> I pray for all the ladies in this thread.
> 
> Happy New Year and God bless you all.


Oh my Goodness...

Dear Father God, in the Name of your Son, Jesus... 

Dear Father, we lift this precious life before you  for his total healing spirit, soul and body.   Dear Father, heal his mind and his will and desire to live.  Bring him back to reality...the reality of you.  Let your loving peace have total rule over his heart, body and soul.   

For this we thank you, from our hearts deep within... In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

BEAUTYU2U said:


> This heathen is back  I lost my grandfather in June, then my aunt and uncle (siblings) within ten days of each other in November, December. I'm asking for prayer to alleviate fear, abundance instead of loss, and clarity. Thank you.


Precious Beauty...

I'm sorry about the losses of your family loved ones.   I pray to God our Father in Heaven above to surround you inside and out with His love for you which shall never fail.

God bless you dear one...be not afraid, for God is with you and will never leave you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Love,
Shimmie.


----------



## RUBY

Happy New Year my LHCF sisters. 

I would like to request prayers for myself, my health and happiness. I'm glad that 2016 is gone and want the this New Year to be the start of many blessed years to come. 

To all those who've also requested prayers in this thread, I pray that your requests are answered and that God keeps you and your families safe and healthy in Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Shimmie said:


> Oh my Goodness...
> 
> Dear Father God, in the Name of your Son, Jesus...
> 
> Dear Father, we lift this precious life before you  for his total healing spirit, soul and body.   Dear Father, heal his mind and his will and desire to live.  Bring him back to reality...the reality of you.  Let your loving peace have total rule over his heart, body and soul.
> 
> For this we thank you, from our hearts deep within... In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you so much


----------



## HappywithJC723

Double post


----------



## Shimmie

RUBY said:


> Happy New Year my LHCF sisters.
> 
> I would like to request prayers for myself, my health and happiness. I'm glad that 2016 is gone and want the this New Year to be the start of many blessed years to come.
> 
> To all those who've also requested prayers in this thread, I pray that your requests are answered and that God keeps you and your families safe and healthy in Jesus' name. Amen.


Precious @RUBY...

Your health and happiness are God's gift to you and He is more than pleased for you to believe and receive them.   God loves you Ruby.  Far beyond your fears and tears, God loves you.   The gift of His love never fails.


----------



## RUBY

Shimmie said:


> Precious @RUBY...
> 
> Your health and happiness are God's gift to you and He is more than pleased for you to believe and receive them.   God loves you Ruby.  Far beyond your fears and tears, God loves you.   The gift of His love never fails.





Thank you @Shimmie, you really are a blessing. Through you I have already received a blessing this year


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Thank you, ladies. I'm going to try praying again for myself too.


----------



## newgrowth15

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Thank you, ladies. I'm going to try praying again for myself too.


For a long time I couldn't pray for myself, so I began to write letters to God about whatever was on my heart and mind.  He just recently brought to my attention that those letters are prayers. The form doesn't matter, just talk plainly to the Lord.  He loves you and His ears are attuned to your prayers. 1 Peter 3:12 KJV


----------



## LadyBugsy

Just had a bad day. Funds low, PMS-ing....And then a friend tells me about some girls that told HER that I was gay/lesbian and that she should "be careful around me because I might try her".

I'm not gay but this same group of girls have been spreading the same lie about me for 20+ YEARS. LIKE SERIOUSLY.

Please pray that I can finally overcome the negative talk, rumors and treatment from this group of girls (now women, some of them are MOTHERS). My support system has assured me that they are just 'haters' but how do you hate on somebody for 20 years?

It really hurt my feelings and made me cry for that 7th grader that came to The States, excited to meet new people and make American friends (I had never had an American friend). That 7th grader cried everyday at school ... And cried everyday all the way through high school. I remember them putting me in a garbage can and rolling me down a hill. I remember falling asleep in class and waking up with my acne pimples connected with a Sharpie a la connect the dots. I hated school and I hated the way those girls terrorized me.

I thought 20 years would be enough but now I'm reliving that torment .... I'm too old for this.


----------



## newgrowth15

LadyBugsy said:


> Just had a bad day. Funds low, PMS-ing....And then a friend tells me about some girls that told HER that I was gay/lesbian and that she should "be careful around me because I might try her".
> 
> I'm not gay but this same group of girls have been spreading the same lie about me for 20+ YEARS. LIKE SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Please pray that I can finally overcome the negative talk, rumors and treatment from this group of girls (now women, some of them are MOTHERS). My support system has assured me that they are just 'haters' but how do you hate on somebody for 20 years?
> 
> It really hurt my feelings and made me cry for that 7th grader that came to The States, excited to meet new people and make American friends (I had never had an American friend). That 7th grader cried everyday at school ... And cried everyday all the way through high school. I remember them putting me in a garbage can and rolling me down a hill. I remember falling asleep in class and waking up with my acne pimples connected with a Sharpie a la connect the dots. I hated school and I hated the way those girls terrorized me.
> 
> I thought 20 years would be enough but now I'm reliving that torment .... I'm too old for this.



@LadyBugsy, you have my heartfelt sympathy (the grown-up you and the 7th grade you).  God has loved you through all of your torment and He loves you now.  He wants you to fully commit your life to Him and He will fight your battles until He makes your enemies your footstool.  Your joy, peace of mind and happiness are in Him. Don't look to others to fulfill you -- only God, through the indwelling of the Holy Spirit can do that for you.  I love you with the love of Jesus Christ. Your American friend.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Just had a bad day. Funds low, PMS-ing....And then a friend tells me about some girls that told HER that I was gay/lesbian and that she should "be careful around me because I might try her".
> 
> I'm not gay but this same group of girls have been spreading the same lie about me for 20+ YEARS. LIKE SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Please pray that I can finally overcome the negative talk, rumors and treatment from this group of girls (now women, some of them are MOTHERS). My support system has assured me that they are just 'haters' but how do you hate on somebody for 20 years?
> 
> It really hurt my feelings and made me cry for that 7th grader that came to The States, excited to meet new people and make American friends (I had never had an American friend). That 7th grader cried everyday at school ... And cried everyday all the way through high school. I remember them putting me in a garbage can and rolling me down a hill. I remember falling asleep in class and waking up with my acne pimples connected with a Sharpie a la connect the dots. I hated school and I hated the way those girls terrorized me.
> 
> I thought 20 years would be enough but now I'm reliving that torment .... I'm too old for this.


Dearest One... God loves you so much.  My heart cries for all of the pain that you have been through.    You are truly one so dear and one so precious, you are one who lives and walks in true Beauty.

Your beauty and identity lives in God, not in the lies of those who persecute you.   Their hearts do not dwell with God, yet your heart does.  In this, you shall always have peace.   You belong to God the Father. 

The hour is soon coming where you will no longer feel that pain.  Let it happen.   For it is a gift of love from God that no one can ever take away.

God bless you dear one...far beyond words.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

This is such a humbling thread. To see everyone fighting their own battles... It makes you think of how lucky we all are for the GOOD things the LORD YHVH has given us. We're all in this together, so feel not alone and believe in Him. 

Everybody has their own problems, so remember to look at the blessings in your life for a perspective check, or else you may forsake and forget God. Your happiness is oftentimes based on your attitude. Don't let your issues choke you by making you blind to your blessings. I've gone through this and I can honestly tell you that doing this can cure mental problems in so many people. Depression, anxiety, etc. - a perspective gripped by the devil is the cause! Give yourself to God and be thankful for everything.

This thread is so good for those struggling to fix their perspective. It really helped me, and it's a good read for the Sabbath keepers out there. Bless you all and bless the LORD.


----------



## newgrowth15

I am calling on the prayer warriors in this thread to join your faith with mine and I believe God for a miracle.  I am attempting to sell my mom's house, but it needs a lot of work on it and I don't have the finances to make repairs to her home at this time.  There is an emergency situation where the front steps have cracked and are separating from the front of the house.  The contractor is supposed to put together an estimate and send it to me today.  It doesn't matter what the numbers are, there is no money available to make the repairs at this time, but it is something that has to be done because it's a dangerous situation.  

I believe Jesus when he said anything I ask in His name is done.  I am asking for two or more to agree with me that this situation is resolved.  In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> I am calling on the prayer warriors in this thread to join your faith with mine and I believe God for a miracle.  I am attempting to sell my mom's house, but it needs a lot of work on it and I don't have the finances to make repairs to her home at this time.  There is an emergency situation where the front steps have cracked and are separating from the front of the house.  The contractor is supposed to put together an estimate and send it to me today.  It doesn't matter what the numbers are, there is no money available to make the repairs at this time, but it is something that has to be done because it's a dangerous situation.
> 
> I believe Jesus when he said anything I ask in His name is done.  I am asking for two or more to agree with me that this situation is resolved.  In Jesus' name, Amen!


@newgrowth15 ... 

I am honored to pray with and for you.  God will not let you down.  In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## bellatiamarie

newgrowth15 said:


> I am calling on the prayer warriors in this thread to join your faith with mine and I believe God for a miracle.  I am attempting to sell my mom's house, but it needs a lot of work on it and I don't have the finances to make repairs to her home at this time.  There is an emergency situation where the front steps have cracked and are separating from the front of the house.  The contractor is supposed to put together an estimate and send it to me today.  It doesn't matter what the numbers are, there is no money available to make the repairs at this time, but it is something that has to be done because it's a dangerous situation.
> 
> I believe Jesus when he said anything I ask in His name is done.  I am asking for two or more to agree with me that this situation is resolved.  In Jesus' name, Amen!



I'm praying and agreeing.  Show up in a mighty way Dear God! You're able and we trust You Father!


----------



## alex114

@newgrowth15 The Lord is a Lord of grace, mercy and power. I am confident that He will provide for you in this trying time, and that you will experience an outpouring of abundance and blessing. Just keep yourself from becoming discouraged and sit in the faith and stand under the Blood. I pray that you would be held in Him and that He would order your steps, while upholding His promise to keep you and carry you when you are weak. Surrender your all to Him and you will see how He moves. In Jesus' powerful, holy and sanctified name do I pray. Amen.

Ladies, I am currently on Day 4 of a 21 day fast for discernment, the answer to some questions/supplications, and a closer relationship to the Lord. I need all of your prayer, because today has been very difficult for me. I feel as if some sort of strong spiritual warfare is occurring that has called attention to me and my fast, and I'm experiencing negative feelings/doubts/almost irresistible cravings/and physical pain. Please pray for me, and my husband, who is doing the fast with me. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> @newgrowth15 The Lord is a Lord of grace, mercy and power. I am confident that He will provide for you in this trying time, and that you will experience an outpouring of abundance and blessing. Just keep yourself from becoming discouraged and sit in the faith and stand under the Blood. I pray that you would be held in Him and that He would order your steps, while upholding His promise to keep you and carry you when you are weak. Surrender your all to Him and you will see how He moves. In Jesus' powerful, holy and sanctified name do I pray. Amen.
> 
> Ladies, I am currently on Day 4 of a 21 day fast for discernment, the answer to some questions/supplications, and a closer relationship to the Lord. I need all of your prayer, because today has been very difficult for me. I feel as if some sort of strong spiritual warfare is occurring that has called attention to me and my fast, and I'm experiencing negative feelings/doubts/almost irresistible cravings/and physical pain. Please pray for me, and my husband, who is doing the fast with me.
> 
> Thank you all!


@alex114 ....  Praying for you and your husband as you endure this time of fasting and prayer.   You both shall and can do all things through OurcLoird Jesus Christ, who has and will continue to strengthen you.    You are being healed ... It's the process that you are feeling, that's all.  

God bless you more and more... In Jesus' Name, Amen...


----------



## newgrowth15

@alex114, I pray your strength in the Lord.  Keep your mind stayed on Jesus and He will strengthen your heart.  Focus on why you are fasting in the first place and that will help you to not get discouraged. I will keep you in prayer that you will make it until the end.


----------



## Supergirl

I think I've asked a couple of times throughout this thread for prayer for Eric. He is the teen son of one of my teacher friends and was first diagnosed with cancer around the age of 7 or 8. He has been battling it off and on for 7 years. Yesterday, his mom was told that it is time to put him in hospice care. I DO believe in miracles. I don't want to be selfish--he has been in a lot of pain. But I don't want this  mom to lose her son. I don't want her other son to lose his brother.
Please pray.


----------



## Shimmie

Supergirl said:


> I think I've asked a couple of times throughout this thread for prayer for Eric. He is the teen son of one of my teacher friends and was first diagnosed with cancer around the age of 7 or 8. He has been battling it off and on for 7 years. Yesterday, his mom was told that it is time to put him in hospice care. I DO believe in miracles. I don't want to be selfish--he has been in a lot of pain. But I don't want this  mom to lose her son. I don't want her other son to lose his brother.
> Please pray.


Dear Father...Our Dear Heavenly Father you are.   We are bringing Eric to you in faith believing that he be healed.   Father we bless your holy name, for you are the God of hope, love and the Giver of pure life.    Bless this dear family.  Bless and keep and hold them in your arms of life and healing.

Dear Father, bless @Supergirl who never fails to love and pray with a truth heart.  Dear Father please continue to strengthen and provide your loving care for her, her husband and family.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  ❤


----------



## HappywithJC723

HappywithJC723 said:


> The Thursday before Christmas, one of my brother's friends attempted to commit suicide  (we think) by jumping in front of a moving car. He had just come back from Christmas shopping with his mom and she was a witness to it all. I have watched this young man grow up with my brother. He's only 27 and we have known him and his family since he was in 5th grade. Last we heard he is in the hospital in a medically induced coma to promote healing. He has a broken vertebrae in his neck, he has a lot of internal injuries,  a broken leg and both of his arms are broken. We do not know his prognosis going forward yet. He needs surgery but he is currently too weak. Please pray for his complete healing, a strong, right mind.  Please pray for his mother and father.
> 
> I pray for all the ladies in this thread.
> 
> Happy New Year and God bless you all.



Thank you ladies for all your prayers!!! Just wanted to update you all....this young man is now at home. He has a neck brace for now but he has come a mighty long way. Praise God!


----------



## LadyBugsy

Please pray for all of us and I thank those who have prayed for me.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> Please pray for all of us and I thank those who have prayed for me.


Dear Heavenly Father... We lift up @LadyBugsy in prayer for all that is in her heart and for those she bears prayer for.   Dear Father, please surround her with your strength and mercies.  Let her rest in your loving arms of security and total protection and provision.   Protect and secure her identity and all that concerns her.   In the Holy Name of Jesus, no harm, no evil, no sickness or disease shall come upon her nor her loved ones.   In Jesus' Name, we thank you, Amen and Amen.


----------



## LadyBugsy

Praise him!


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for a friend and her children as she lost her dear husband this week.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dear Father, I lift up @kanozas' friend to you.  Lord please comfort her family as you surround them with your love.  Send others who will speak love, life and comfort into their lives at this time.  Father, help them as they travel through the stages of grief and help them when they reach the "what do we do now" period.  This takes the longest to get through.  Lord, lead them through this time with your grace and mercy and help them to strengthen their faith in you as a result.  In the precious name of Jesus Christ I pray, Amen!


----------



## Farida

Please pray for a friend who is battling mental illness. That she will seek treatment and stay on her treatment.


----------



## Shimmie

Farida said:


> Please pray for a friend who is battling mental illness. That she will seek treatment and stay on her treatment.


Amen...

Father in Jesus' Name...

Thank you that you have not given this dear friend of Sister @Farida a spirit of fear, but a spirit of love and hope and that if a sound mind.  Her friend will not fear treatment and that she will remain compliant with all that she needs.   Take care of this dear one.   

And Dear Father God, thank you for caring for our precious sister @Farida , keeping her close and protected and healthy and strong each moment of each day and the moments in between... Sealing her total healing in all of her body.   For Farida we pray, Amen and Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies, please join me in prayer regarding a young lady that @tru4reele posted about that has been missing since October 2016.  Her name is Monica Sykes and the thread is posted in OT.  My prayer is for the family to get answers as soon as possible.  For God to shed light in the darkness.  For those that know ANYTHING about her disappearance/whereabouts to open up and start talking right now in the name of Jesus.  For the police and anyone hired that is working this case to not only do their job to try to get answers but to treat this case as if Monica were their own daughter.  For God to comfort her mother.  For the family to have peace that goes beyond their understanding.  For God's will to be done and for Him to be glorified.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, please join me in prayer regarding a young lady that @tru4reele posted about that has been missing since October 2016.  Her name is Monica Sykes and the thread is posted in OT.  My prayer is for the family to get answers as soon as possible.  For God to shed light in the darkness.  For those that know ANYTHING about her disappearance/whereabouts to open up and start talking right now in the name of Jesus.  For the police and anyone hired that is working this case to not only do their job to try to get answers but to treat this case as if Monica were their own daughter.  For God to comfort her mother.  For the family to have peace that goes beyond their understanding.  For God's will to be done and for Him to be glorified.


In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## mz.rae

I'm requesting prayers for my apartment search. I've been calling and seeking places requesting information for places with no luck. This is a big step for me, and I am getting frustrated that I am not able to find anything and feeling like people don't want to give me a chance.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hi ladies,

Can we please keep Allandra in prayer ...

Also a former boss' son overdosed and died can we pray for peace for the family and that they would not blame themselves, they really tried to show him that he was loved and gave him support but the drugs were a real stronghold for him. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

mz.rae said:


> I'm requesting prayers for my apartment search. I've been calling and seeking places requesting information for places with no luck. This is a big step for me, and I am getting frustrated that I am not able to find anything and feeling like people don't want to give me a chance.


Dear Father, you have a wonderful plan for your daughter's life. Thank you for showing her the way and that you have made every provision that above and beyond her expectations.   Thank you dear Father, in Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can we please keep Allandra in prayer ...
> 
> Thank you!



Father thank you for holding in your heart and loving arms, your darling daughter, @Allandra.    We love our sister who always brings joy to your heart and to ours.   Thank you for freeing her from all pain and fear, from every discomfort.  Thank you for completely healing her solely within and about her body.   She is covered with the mighty Blood of Jesus.  She shall have sweet sleep, sweet dreams and peaceful thoughts.   She shall arise in energy each morning and go throughout her day with nothing lacking. 

All of her financial needs are far beyond met.  She will never lack in any area of her life. 

Thank you, Dear Father for this and more, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A former boss' son overdosed and died can we pray for peace for the family and that they would not blame themselves, they really tried to show him that he was loved and gave him support but the drugs were a real stronghold for him. Thank you!



Dear Father for this dear family, we lift them up in your healing mercies over their broken hearts.   Bless them with strength, bless them with hope, bless them with peace surpassing all understanding.   Embrace with all they need and more.   Thank you in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## mz.rae

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, you have a wonderful plan for your daughter's life. Thank you for showing her the way and that you have made every provision that above and beyond her expectations.   Thank you dear Father, in Jesus' Name, Amen


Thank you so much!


----------



## movingforward

Unfortunately the vet informed me that my precious Tiger (cat) has liver disease.  She was judanice (yellow skin) an hour later after I received the news.  

After my research in order to "try" to reverse the disease the treatment is very aggressive, very expensive and about 50/50 chance of survival.  

I had to admit her to the animal hospital ER today because she hasn't eating anything since Friday.  So she was dehydrated and could have died at home......which I DON'T want. But its midnight and she is still at the hospital and I may EUTHANIZE her tomorrow.  So I wont be able to spend any real time with her.

Sorry for the long post.  I didnt realize how much I loved her until yesterday.  I cant stop crying.  

I dont want her to die.  I understand things like this happens and she is just an animal.  But she is my hurt.

I guess Im asking for peace during this time.  Im a little prone to depression so I just need prayers overall.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Unfortunately the vet informed me that my precious Tiger (cat) has liver disease.  She was judanice (yellow skin) an hour later after I received the news.
> 
> After my research in order to "try" to reverse the disease the treatment is very aggressive, very expensive and about 50/50 chance of survival.
> 
> I had to admit her to the animal hospital ER today because she hasn't eating anything since Friday.  So she was dehydrated and could have died at home......which I DON'T want. But its midnight and she is still at the hospital and I may EUTHANIZE her tomorrow.  So I wont be able to spend any real time with her.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.  I didnt realize how much I loved her until yesterday.  I cant stop crying.
> 
> I dont want her to die.  I understand things like this happens and she is just an animal.  But she is my hurt.
> 
> I guess Im asking for peace during this time.  Im a little prone to depression so I just need prayers overall.


Hi Sweetheart,..

 

I'm praying with you.


----------



## Laela

@movingforward I'm sorry to hear about Tiger... I hope you can focus on all the good things she did that made your heart smile...she was with you for as long as she needed to be. HUGZ


----------



## alex114

@movingforward I'm praying for you, that you might find peace at this trying time. @mz.rae I'm praying for your apartment search, that God would provide for you and guide you and speak to you directly, in order help you discern your destined path in this aspect of your life.

Ladies, please help me pray for discernment, strength, discipline and concentration as I go through my second semester of law school. I ask for a strong foundation in the Lord, and an airtight relationship with Jesus that is impervious to attacks of self-doubt, anxiety, impostor syndrome and stress, or external attacks from the enemy. 

I ask for the cleansing and renewal of my husband, that he might be made anew in the Lord, and that he might find favor in the eyes of man with the gifts and talents given him by the Lord.


----------



## newgrowth15

alex114 said:


> @movingforward I'm praying for you, that you might find peace at this trying time. @mz.rae I'm praying for your apartment search, that God would provide for you and guide you and speak to you directly, in order help you discern your destined path in this aspect of your life.
> 
> Ladies, please help me pray for discernment, strength, discipline and concentration as I go through my second semester of law school. I ask for a strong foundation in the Lord, and an airtight relationship with Jesus that is impervious to attacks of self-doubt, anxiety, impostor syndrome and stress, or external attacks from the enemy.
> 
> I ask for the cleansing and renewal of my husband, that he might be made anew in the Lord, and that he might find favor in the eyes of man with the gifts and talents given him by the Lord.


In the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen! ☺


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> @movingforward I'm praying for you, that you might find peace at this trying time. @mz.rae I'm praying for your apartment search, that God would provide for you and guide you and speak to you directly, in order help you discern your destined path in this aspect of your life.
> 
> Ladies, please help me pray for discernment, strength, discipline and concentration as I go through my second semester of law school. I ask for a strong foundation in the Lord, and an airtight relationship with Jesus that is impervious to attacks of self-doubt, anxiety, impostor syndrome and stress, or external attacks from the enemy.
> 
> I ask for the cleansing and renewal of my husband, that he might be made anew in the Lord, and that he might find favor in the eyes of man with the gifts and talents given him by the Lord.



Dear @alex114

The Lord just reminded me of this Scripture...

"Fear not, for I am with thee..."

Therefore Dear Sister Alex, "Fear Not" for God is with you, for sure and for always.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## alex114

God bless and keep you @Shimmie and @newgrowth15 thank you so much- I can always feel when you all pray for me, even before I log in and see it. A peace just comes over me.


----------



## Maracujá

I've been feeling so tired and numb lately. Thank you in advance for sending prayers up on my behalf.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Please pray with me in agreement for a healing for my dad.  Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> I've been feeling so tired and numb lately. Thank you in advance for sending prayers up on my behalf.





bellatiamarie said:


> Please pray with me in agreement for a healing for my dad.  Thank you!


Praying with and for both of you...


----------



## kanozas

..........................................


----------



## Shimmie

@kanozas ...  

I will keep all you have asked (^^^ above ^^^) in prayer.   Also, thank you for praying for us as well.  ❤❤❤


----------



## Laela

Prayers requested for the state employees under the Trump presidency (he'll cut off his nose to spite his face) and all employed Christians nationwide. We are overcomers!


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> I've been feeling so tired and numb lately. Thank you in advance for sending prayers up on my behalf.


Still praying for you @Maracujá  ❤ God is there showing His love for you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Please pray with me in agreement for a healing for my dad.  Thank you!


@bellatiamarie ❤ Still praying for your Dad.  It shall be well, in Jesus' Name, Amen ❤


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Prayers requested for the state employees under the Trump presidency (he'll cut off his nose to spite his face) and all employed Christians nationwide. We are overcomers!


Mostly definitely, Precious @Laela  ❤

No one can interfere with God's destiny for anyone, not even Trump, for he can never trump Our All Mighty God.

People are giving this one man the benefit of way too much power, however, he is just that, he is only one man, whom God can take down.  

Jezebel's threats and plans did not prevail over Elijah.   Hamon's plans did not prevail over Esther.  satan's  plans did not prevail over Jesus...

God holds the "trump card"

I believe God. ❤❤❤


----------



## prettywhitty

I have an exam tomorrow. I humbly ask for prayers for success.


----------



## Shimmie

prettywhitty said:


> I have an exam tomorrow. I humbly ask for prayers for success.


Praying for you, Angel.   Please be assured that the Holy Spirit of our loving Father in Heaven is right there with you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## prettywhitty

Praise report : I passed!!!!!!


Shimmie said:


> Praying for you, Angel.   Please be assured that the Holy Spirit of our loving Father in Heaven is right there with you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

prettywhitty said:


> Praise report : I passed!!!!!!


Yaaaaaayyyyy.   Congratulations Angel ❤. 

We can do all things through Christ who strengthens us...Amen.

Won't He do it!  ❤


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, all.

I could just use some prayer. I'm running on fumes right now. I'm really tired and can't seem to find anything to give to one important area of my life. If you could offer prayer for me for self-forgiveness, fresh perspective, writing desire, finishing power, and peace, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I could just use some prayer. I'm running on fumes right now. I'm really tired and can't seem to find anything to give to one important area of my life. If you could offer prayer for me for self-forgiveness, fresh perspective, writing desire, finishing power, and peace, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!



@YvetteWithJoy ❤❤❤

Let's start with one important thing. For you to know how much God loves and treasures you.

Nothing more, nothing less for you to have distress.  For it is God's love that will uphold you and take care of all of the rest.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## Laela

God Bless You, Shimmie !


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> God Bless You, Shimmie !


@Laela ❤❤❤

Thank you so much.  God bless you & Hubbie too, always. ❤❤❤


----------



## Jphillips

Please pray for my mom's health and finances. She is unable to work due to her health issues and needs health insurance.

Please pray that God gives me the discipline and strength to live a life that is pleasing  to Him.

Also, please pray for me to be a good steward over everything God blesses me with, including my time and money.

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Jphillips said:


> Please pray for my mom's health and finances. She is unable to work due to her health issues and needs health insurance.
> 
> Please pray that God gives me the discipline and strength to live a life that is pleasing  to Him.
> 
> Also, please pray for me to be a good steward over everything God blesses me with, including my time and money.
> 
> Thank you!


Dearest @Jphillips ❤

With such a humble heart such as yours, filled with the humble prayers...God sees the Love.  Love which has reached His heart and He is now reaching down to embrace and shower you and your mom with His blessings and power to care for both you and your dear mother.

God has and will continue to perfect and protect all that concerns you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jphillips, I trust that God has already granted you your petitions. Walk humbly with God and continue to give Him all of the praise and glory He so rightly deserves, in Jesus' name. Amen!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

I saw this on my timeline and wanted to send up prayers for the Tyler family. He lost his wife and daughter during labor. They just married last year


----------



## Shimmie

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I saw this on my timeline and wanted to send up prayers for the Tyler family. He lost his wife and daughter during labor. They just married last year


  My heart just hurts for this dear man and his wife and daughter.    Yet, I still pray in Jesus' Name, Yet I still pray, to our dear Father in Heaven, yet I still pray.

Praise Jesus, Amen ❤


----------



## futureapl

Hi ladies,

Please pray for me. I found what feels like a lump in my breast while doing a breast exam a few months ago.


----------



## Shimmie

futureapl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please pray for me. I found what feels like a lump in my breast while doing a breast exam a few months ago.


Dear Father in Jesus' Name...His Holy Name.   I lift up your daughter @futureapl ❤ for you to comfort, bless and heal from all of her worries and cares.

Father thank you for relieving her mind, free from worry and tears, and all of her fears, for Dear Father God, you are there.  I praise you for healing her completely.  For you are the God of all healing and no one can change the love that you have for her.

Thank you for holding her close, letting her know how you are there.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen ❤❤❤ Always Amen


----------



## Neomorph

Hello Ladies,

If you could, please pray for my job search. So far I'm in the reference check stage for two jobs I've interviewed. I just graduated in December and my family is tight on money so me getting a higher paying job could truly help us out.


----------



## Shimmie

Neomorph said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> If you could, please pray for my job search. So far I'm in the reference check stage for two jobs I've interviewed. I just graduated in December and my family is tight on money so me getting a higher paying job could truly help us out.


Precious Sister:

There is not one good thing that God will withhold from you...no, not one.  God Your Father had heard your prayers and each and every need shall be met beyond the need in the mighty name and from the heart and soul of Jesus...Amen and Amen ❤

God bless you, above and beyond. Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for Donald Trump, not so much for his benefit, but more for our own.  Pray that God would grant him wisdom and humility to do what is right in the sight of God. That he would speak the truth in love and that he would accept the consequences of what he allows to come out of his own mouth (or should I say thumbs). God bless him however He sees fit. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for Donald Trump, not so much for his benefit, but more for our own.  Pray that God would grant him wisdom and humility to do what is right in the sight of God. That he would speak the truth in love and that he would accept the consequences of what he allows to come out of his own mouth (or should I say thumbs). God bless him however He sees fit. Amen!


I totally agree with you regarding the serious need for prayer.   The reality is that all of what we see and hear requires prayer and the leading of God, and not man.

Dear Father, we realize that you alone are the leader, guide and truth of this earth...because of who you are, and not man.  

No man trumps who you are, for you alone are God.  Forever and ever, you shall stand.  You also abide in the hearts of all who choose to trust in you.   Unto you Dear God, we give our hearts and faith and thanks... In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

God controls Donald Trump...


----------



## Farida

Please pray for me. I am struggling in my marriage.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dear Lord, I lift up @Farida to you. I ask that you cause her to walk in obedience to you and that as she submits herself to you and your will, that her husband will be won over by her quiet conversation  I pray that they will submit themselves to you and to each other. I pray that @Farida will submit herself to her husband and that her husband will love her like Jesus Christ loves the church. I pray that her husband will love his wife as he loves himself and that she will respect her husband.  In the matchless name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for Christians,  remaining Jews and other minorities in the Middle-east as well as all others .  The time is very serious, even more serious than before.  Pray for a miracle...a  resolution!  Pray for all our servicemen and leaders for protection, compassion for all humanity and wisdom in all countries


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Dear Lord, I lift up @Farida to you. I ask that you cause her to walk in obedience to you and that as she submits herself to you and your will, that her husband will be won over by her quiet conversation  I pray that they will submit themselves to you and to each other. I pray that @Farida will submit herself to her husband and that her husband will love her like Jesus Christ loves the church. I pray that her husband will love his wife as he loves himself and that she will respect her husband.  In the matchless name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


Such a beautiful prayer and I totally agree.  In Jesus' Name, Amen❤


----------



## Shimmie

Farida said:


> Please pray for me. I am struggling in my marriage.


I'm praying with and for you, Angel.  Your Marriage is in the heart and hands of God, our Father in Heaven❤❤❤

Your husband cannot and will not resist God's love.   In Jesus' Name, Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Such a beautiful prayer and I totally agree.  In Jesus' Name, Amen❤


@Shimmie, to God be the glory. The prayer is pure scripture. When we pray God's word back to Him, He will honor it.


----------



## kanozas

*Please do not quote*

I just ask you all to pray for this serious situation.  Please know you are in my prayers in return.


----------



## newgrowth15

@kanozas, you are in my prayers.


----------



## kanozas

..........;.;


----------



## crlsweetie912

Prayers asked for myself.
I think I may check myself into a hospital so I can get some help, the disappointments, pain, hurt and loneliness are weighing on me so heavily.  I feel like the biggest failure ever.
I can't take anymore pain and I'm tired of the constant struggle.   If not for my children finding me I would have taken this bottle of pills....


----------



## newgrowth15

crlsweetie912 said:


> Prayers asked for myself.
> I think I may check myself into a hospital so I can get some help, the disappointments, pain, hurt and loneliness are weighing on me so heavily.  I feel like the biggest failure ever.
> I can't take anymore pain and I'm tired of the constant struggle.   If not for my children finding me I would have taken this bottle of pills....


@crlsweetie912, pain, hurt and loneliness are real emotions, but God's love for you is more real.  Your cry for help has not fallen on deaf ears.  He guided you to this forum intentionally so that those of us He has called to pray could share His love and comfort with you.  And yes, somebody does still care--we do.  We care for and about you and we will hold you up in prayer during this trying time in your life.  We love you and we are here for you.  We will share scriptures and words of comfort and cyber hugs, I'm sure @Shimmie.  Please don't give up on yourself.  God will never leave you nor forsake you.  He wants you to know that He loves you so much that He gave His son to save your life.

I'm calling on a few prayer warriors to stand with me as we surround you with God's love and bathe you in prayer at this desparate time.  @Shimmie, @Jphillips, @YvetteWithJoy, @Laela, @kanozas, @blessedandfavoured.  Please reach out to @crlsweetie912 as the Holy Spirit leads you.  God bless you all.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@crisweetie912 ,

We are here for you, and most importantly, your Heavenly Father is here with and for you. I'm so grateful to have read your post above: It's full of strength. It is strength to take care of yourself so that you can take care of others. It is strength to stand in your truth, put it out there, and just say "It's time for me to get some care now, for me." 

I found myself feeling very depressed one year in college, and I just had to "turn everything off" for a spell and get help and medicine. I'm so glad I didn't let the enemy trick me into seeing my severely deep hurt and pain for something it wasn't: It was just a signal for me to lay some things down and reconfigure the way I was looking at life, not a sign for me to not appreciate being alive, God's precious gift. Life will feel good again.  I can testify.

I am praying to the Lord that He soothes your heart, that He keeps whispering to your spirit what to do to get to better ground. Because believe me, it only looks and feels lost right now. The truth is, sometimes we get this down, but God is a healer and a redeemer! He is not just a redeemer, because THAT would be amazing enough, but He is THE GREAT REDEEMER. THE. GREAT. REDEEMER. He will not let your distress be a waste. His Spirit resides right there in your temple. He enjoys living with you when you are up, and when you are down, like the Ultimate Father would.

Again, I'm so grateful you posted. Please let us know once you've made moves to get care. That's why God equipped people with the gift of health care -- He wanted to make sure we got care when needed.

Thinking of you. I'll keep checking back to check in with you!


----------



## crlsweetie912

@newgrowth15 @YvetteWithJoy 
Thank you ladies so much.  I did reach out yesterday and got some numbers to get some help.  I appreciate the encouragement and support.  Thank you both.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Prayers asked for myself.
> I think I may check myself into a hospital so I can get some help, the disappointments, pain, hurt and loneliness are weighing on me so heavily.  I feel like the biggest failure ever.
> I can't take anymore pain and I'm tired of the constant struggle.   If not for my children finding me I would have taken this bottle of pills....


Dear Heart... I'm praying with and for you.   You are not of this world, you are of the Heart of God our Father in Heaven.   Please allow your heart to feel all of the Love that flows around and for and through you.   Please don't give up.  Life does have a wonderful and true abundance of love and blessings for you.  Far, far more than any disappointments ever could or will.


----------



## Jphillips

@crlsweetie912 
Please don't give up! Your situation is temporary and God is allowing you to experience it because He wants to make you stronger and better. You are truly loved! I had very similar thoughts and feelings only a few months ago. I felt as if I was worthless and had nothing to live for. I am so thankful to God that He placed people in my life to encourage and uplift me. I am thankful that I am alive today.

You will get through this. I will be praying for you and checking on you.  Lots of love and hugs to you!


----------



## Divine.

Hi ladies. With all things going on in everyone's life, my request appears silly. However I would still like to ask for your help in prayer.

I wish I had time to type out all the things my heart has had to endure in the last month. Today is the first day in weeks I feel normal and actually happy. I have been clinging on to Lord for dear life and he has been so faithful to me.

I would like to ask that you ladies touch and agree with me regarding my prayer for a relationship centered on God that leads marriage. It's so hard for me to ask because I've constantly been told that you just need to "wait" and delight yourself in the Lord. However, I really feel as though God has been tugging on my heart to be persistent in prayer and not give up hope. 

I cannot wait to share my testimony because God is truly going to receive all the glory from it. I want to be able to tell so many other women who are waiting and weary about what God has done and how he can do it for them too.

I would also like prayer for God's continued healing, wisdom, and freedom from bitterness and envy. I would like prayer to be freed from those random feelings of pain when I think about people who have used me in the past, and who I know I'll never receive an apology from. I know that the Lord doesn't make mistakes and any pain I endure is not in vain.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kanozas

.....................


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

How are you doing @crlsweetie912?

@Divine., I'm agreeing with you and have lifted you up in prayer. What a wonderful, open, authentic post.

@kanozas, I'm praying for your healing and peace and its removal. ETA: Prayer was lifted!


----------



## kanozas

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @kanozas, I'm praying for your healing and peace and its removal. ETA: Prayer was lifted!




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

@YvetteWithJoy
Thank you sis I'm doing better every day.  God is faithful


----------



## Divine.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Divine., I'm agreeing with you and have lifted you up in prayer. What a wonderful, open, authentic post.



Thank you, this means so much to me.


----------



## golden1

It is rare that I ask anyone for anything regarding myself. My prayers are always for others. But this time, I am in desperate need of prayer. I am going to have a CT abdominal and pelvic scan Thursday May 4,  and I was told previously that I have an ovarian mass in my left ovary. My doctor is suspecting cancer, according to my labs. I do not think so. I feel it is a benign tumor. I am asking that even if it is cancer, that it is confined to only the left ovary. If I have to have surgery to remove my left ovary, I pray that I will not have to have a hysterectomy or my right ovary removed as well. That would kill me spiritually. I have not had children yet. Please pray for me.


----------



## mrselle

golden1 said:


> It is rare that I ask anyone for anything regarding myself. My prayers are always for others. But this time, I am in desperate need of prayer. I am going to have a CT abdominal and pelvic scan Thursday May 4,  and I was told previously that I have an ovarian mass in my left ovary. My doctor is suspecting cancer, according to my labs. I do not think so. I feel it is a benign tumor. I am asking that even if it is cancer, that it is confined to only the left ovary. If I have to have surgery to remove my left ovary, I pray that I will not have to have a hysterectomy or my right ovary removed as well. That would kill me spiritually. I have not had children yet. Please pray for me.



I will lift you up in prayer.  God has the final say so and I will pray that the mass is benign.


----------



## mrselle

Divine. said:


> Hi ladies. With all things going on in everyone's life, my request appears silly. However I would still like to ask for your help in prayer.
> 
> I wish I had time to type out all the things my heart has had to endure in the last month. Today is the first day in weeks I feel normal and actually happy. I have been clinging on to Lord for dear life and he has been so faithful to me.
> 
> I would like to ask that you ladies touch and agree with me regarding my prayer for a relationship centered on God that leads marriage. It's so hard for me to ask because I've constantly been told that you just need to "wait" and delight yourself in the Lord. However, I really feel as though God has been tugging on my heart to be persistent in prayer and not give up hope.
> 
> I cannot wait to share my testimony because God is truly going to receive all the glory from it. I want to be able to tell so many other women who are waiting and weary about what God has done and how he can do it for them too.
> 
> *I would also like prayer for God's continued healing, wisdom, and freedom from bitterness and envy. I would like prayer to be freed from those random feelings of pain when I think about people who have used me in the past, and who I know I'll never receive an apology from. I know that the Lord doesn't make mistakes and any pain I endure is not in vain.*
> 
> Thank you in advance.



The bolded really spoke to my heart.  I struggle with the same thing.  Thank you for being open and honest.  I will lift you up in prayer.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I'm going through a difficult situation with my HOA that is severely testing my faith. I need to keep reminding myself that the God I serve is bigger than any situation that I may find myself in. God is still in the miracle working business.  He is able to change the hearts and minds of the individuals whom I will need to approach to resolve this issue in my favor.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

golden1 said:


> It is rare that I ask anyone for anything regarding myself. My prayers are always for others. But this time, I am in desperate need of prayer. I am going to have a CT abdominal and pelvic scan Thursday May 4,  and I was told previously that I have an ovarian mass in my left ovary. My doctor is suspecting cancer, according to my labs. I do not think so. I feel it is a benign tumor. I am asking that even if it is cancer, that it is confined to only the left ovary. If I have to have surgery to remove my left ovary, I pray that I will not have to have a hysterectomy or my right ovary removed as well. That would kill me spiritually. I have not had children yet. Please pray for me.





mrselle said:


> I will lift you up in prayer.  God has the final say so and I will pray that the mass is benign.




I'm praying for  you as well that your mass will be benign.


----------



## newgrowth15

@golden1, scripture says death and life are in the power of the tongue and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof. Prov. 18:21. I am joining my faith with yours and speaking life over your body. I believe God will heal your body if you believe it. Begin speaking life over every area including speaking God's favor and blessings over your children. Jesus said whatsoever you ask the Father in Jesus' name, believing, He will do it.


----------



## movingforward

newgrowth15 said:


> @golden1, scripture says death and life are in the power of the tongue and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof. Prov. 18:21. I am joining my faith with yours and speaking life over your body. I believe God will heal your body if you believe it. Begin speaking life over every area including speaking God's favor and blessings over your children. Jesus said whatsoever you ask the Father in Jesus' name, believing, He will do it.




So true!  I learned the importance to just Thank God over saying anything negative.  

It's take time and practice.  But just thanking God and releasing the concerns or worries has given me such peace.


----------



## zora

My brother had a massive stroke. He's only in his 40's. Please pray that he recovers and is able to be independent again.


----------



## Shimmie

zora said:


> My brother had a massive stroke. He's only in his 40's. Please pray that he recovers and is able to be independent again.


Dear Father in Heaven...

We lift Dear Zora's precious brother not only before you, but also upon your Altar of Grace and Mercy and Healing.   Dear Holy Spirit, one of loving peace and mercy, one who gives life, thank you for your presence with this dear man bringing him to full restoration of spirit, soul, mind and body... All in full recovery, giving all glory unto you.

Whatever the cause, render it null and void.   Bless him with a sound mind and a peaceful heart free from worry and distress.   Let every need be met, leave no measure of lack.   Comfort his heart and soul with total peace, surround him with the love and life  of you.

Bless him and keep him strong.   Bless Zora and all of the family with your peace.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

❤ Dear @zora... I set my prayers in agreement with you for your brother and with the Holy Spirit and I will not come out of the agreement, in Jesus' Name, Amen.

Love,
Shimmie ❤


----------



## Sashaa08

zora said:


> My brother had a massive stroke. He's only in his 40's. Please pray that he recovers and is able to be independent again.



Hi Zora,

We covered your request on our Thursday night prayer call. We stand in agreement with our sister, Shimmie, for a full recovery and restoration of complete health and independence. We also pray for medical bills, physical therapy, medication, etc. that everything is provided and covered. We also pray for favor with his employer that they are understanding and supportive of the time he needs to spend away from work recovering.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Hi Zora,
> 
> We covered your request on our Thursday night prayer call. We stand in agreement with our sister, Shimmie, for a full recovery and restoration of complete health and independence. We also pray for medical bills, physical therapy, medication, etc. that everything is provided and covered. We also pray for favor with his employer that they are understanding and supportive of the time he needs to spend away from work recovering.


Amen... I'm still in prayer and in total agreement.   In Jesus' Name, Amen. ❤


----------



## newgrowth15

@zora, in the precious name of Jesus Christ, I ask the Father to heal and to save your brother. Lord, only You know the hearts of men and only You can change them. I pray that You get a hold of hearts in this family and that You bring restoration and peace to all of them.  I pray that You show them Your glory and Your healing power that they all might come to believe on the name of Your son, Jesus Christ.  I pray that You give utterance to @zora's brother, that he will receive full healing of his body, soul and mind and that he will walk in the newness of the life You have given him and that he will share his testimony of Your goodness and mercy wherever he goes.  I pray that Zora will give You praise and worship for all that You have done and all that You will do, in the name of Jesus Christ our Lord and Saviour,  Amen!

@zora, God loves you dearly and wants you to come to Him with everything.  He is here for you and will help you, if you ask Him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my dear cousin.  She lost her husband last February and then her only son, who was also her youngest child in November. She is suffering in her grief and needs to know that someone cares. She says she knows the Lord. I suggested that she attend the next grief class whenever her pastor holds another one. Also her youngest daughter has a terminal illness, but God...


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my dear cousin.  She lost her husband last February and then her only son, who was also her youngest child in November. She is suffering in her grief and needs to know that someone cares. She says she knows the Lord. I suggested that she attend the next grief class whenever her pastor holds another one. Also her youngest daughter has a terminal illness, but God...


I am so late in responding.   I read this a few weeks ago and began to pray then and I am praying for her now.   God bless her dear and precious heart.   In Jesus' Name, Amen. ❤


----------



## kanozas

........


----------



## BlackRinse

I am dealing with a sensitive issue which could be triggering to share. So in essence I will say this; someone harmed me physically. I have pressed charges and i believe they are using obeiah on me, and to aid them with this legal matter. I am asking that you will pray with me for my justice. And that I will not be ashamed / lose confidence in my justice through the Lord and in court. And that their evil will be exposed. And that God will convict them to admit their wrongdoing.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackRinse said:


> I am dealing with a sensitive issue which could be triggering to share. So in essence I will say this; someone harmed me physically. I have pressed charges and i believe they are using obeiah on me, and to aid them with this legal matter. I am asking that you will pray with me for my justice. And that I will not be ashamed / lose confidence in my justice through the Lord and in court. And that their evil will be exposed. And that God will convict them to admit their wrongdoing.


God is higher... Jehovah Mitzvah ... The God of Justice.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## LovinLea

BlackRinse said:


> I am dealing with a sensitive issue which could be triggering to share. So in essence I will say this; someone harmed me physically. I have pressed charges and i believe they are using obeiah on me, and to aid them with this legal matter. I am asking that you will pray with me for my justice. And that I will not be ashamed / lose confidence in my justice through the Lord and in court. And that their evil will be exposed. And that God will convict them to admit their wrongdoing.



No weapon formed against you shall prosper. God put his hedge of protection around you. Guide you to finding justice in Jesus holy name, AMEN.


----------



## LovinLea

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my dear cousin.  She lost her husband last February and then her only son, who was also her youngest child in November. She is suffering in her grief and needs to know that someone cares. She says she knows the Lord. I suggested that she attend the next grief class whenever her pastor holds another one. Also her youngest daughter has a terminal illness, but God...



We may not understand why but we trust you Lord. Father God be with her, be her strength. Let your angels bear her up lest she dash her foot upon a stone. Lord, let her strength comfort her daughter . She is your daughter. Remind her Father, keep her Father. In Jesus name, let newgrowth15 be a comfort to her. Use her Father, in Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Laela

Continue to be mindful of your heritage in the Lord concerning dark forces and speak Isaiah 54:17 over that situation; it's a promise Father God will keep, no matter what affliction comes our way. He knows all and sees all.



BlackRinse said:


> I am dealing with a sensitive issue which could be triggering to share. So in essence I will say this; someone harmed me physically. I have pressed charges and i believe they are using obeiah on me, and to aid them with this legal matter. I am asking that you will pray with me for my justice. And that I will not be ashamed / lose confidence in my justice through the Lord and in court. And that their evil will be exposed. And that God will convict them to admit their wrongdoing.


----------



## newgrowth15

@BlackRinse what God has blessed, no man can curse.  If you are in The LORD, greater is He that is in you than he that is in the world.  God also said the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strongholds. Stand on God's word, don't doubt or worry and you will be victorious.


----------



## Sashaa08

kanozas said:


> Could use prayer on some elder issues in the family.  They are stubborn.  As I'm sitting here in the car, I looked up at the area of the setting sun and there's a cross in the sky with a rainbow arched through it.  I'm grateful for it though it might just be  a chemtrail lol



Kanozas, you are not forgotten. Sometimes older loved ones can be stubborn for any reason....or no reason. Whatever the situation, I pray that every one in your family is covered, and especially for your elderly relatives that they allow their families to take care of and protect them. I pray that you have peace and that the family grows closer together and surrounds your elderly relatives with love. I also pray that every resource that they need is provided.


----------



## Sashaa08

@BlackRinse, I stand in agreement with Shimmie, LovinLea, Laela, and Newgrowth15 for you. Every tongue that rises up against you will be condemned. He will make your righteous reward shine like the dawn, your vindication like the noonday sun (Psalm 37:6)-you will be vindicated. I also pray that God restores your peace and that your latter days be greater.

Praying for your heart and spirit to be healed and uplifted, dear sister.


----------



## Supergirl

Hi Ladies,

I am requesting your prayers. I went for a mammogram yesterday, first one ever. They called today and said they need to see me back for a closer look. I go again on Monday. Let's pray for the good report of a healthy body that is lined up with the Word of God which says that I am fearfully and wonderfully made and healed by Jesus' stripes. Also, please pray for peace as I wait to be seen again. The mind can certainly wander during long waits.


----------



## newgrowth15

Supergirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am requesting your prayers. I went for a mammogram yesterday, first one ever. They called today and said they need to see me back for a closer look. I go again on Monday. Let's pray for the good report of a healthy body that is lined up with the Word of God which says that I am fearfully and wonderfully made and healed by Jesus' stripes. Also, please pray for peace as I wait to be seen again. The mind can certainly wander during long waits.


@Supergirl, may God's peace that passes all understanding guard your heart and mind at this time.  I set myself in agreement with you that by His stripes, you are healed and that you are fearfully and wonderfully made in His image.  Sickness has no place in the temple He created without man's hands so go in peace and be made whole, in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Supergirl

I was able to get an earlier appointment, and all is well. Praise God! Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

Supergirl said:


> I was able to get an earlier appointment, and all is well. Praise God! Thank you for your prayers.


 Amen!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I need God's protection and everyone's prayer as I go against someone who has a lot of anger and hatred towards me. 

This has been mentally exhausting and I have absolutely no one in my personal life that I can turn to or vent to.


----------



## newgrowth15

@TwoSnapsUp, I have been praying for discernment in how to answer your prayer request since you posted it.  I have been led to share with you James Chapter 4:1-8. As you read through these scriptures, tell God you are truly sorry for your part in your situation and ask Him to forgive you.  As long as you hold on to your pride and your self-righteousness, God will not acknowledge your prayers.  Humble yourself before Him and He will help you.

 If you don't have a physical bible, you can go to www.biblegateway.com and read it from there.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

newgrowth15 said:


> @TwoSnapsUp, I have been praying for discernment in how to answer your prayer request since you posted it.  I have been led to share with you James Chapter 4:1-8. As you read through these scriptures, tell God you are truly sorry for your part in your situation and ask Him to forgive you.  As long as you hold on to your pride and your self-righteousness, God will not acknowledge your prayers.  Humble yourself before Him and He will help you.
> 
> If you don't have a physical bible, you can go to www.biblegateway.com and read it from there.


Thank you so much! I faced my issue and so far it's been resolved. Only time will tell but I'm hoping I won't have anymore problems with this issue at hand.


----------



## NijaG

@newgrowth15 
@Shimmie 
@Sashaa08 
@Laela 
And all the other prayer warriors.

Please I need serious prayers and God's hands and protection in my life right now.

My marriage is in serious crisis right now. I'm 33wks pregnant and also have a 2 year+ toddler.

I'm not perfect, but I've always wanted the best for my marriage and family. 

Prayers so that whatever my husband's true feelings and intentions are, he can be honest with himself and with me. 

Prayers so that I can handle and deal with the truth.

Prayers that the pain, hurt and anger doesn't overwhelm me and cause me to give into the negative thoughts and voices wanting to end it all.

I feel overwhelmed and scared.


----------



## newgrowth15

@NijaG, look to Jesus Christ right now and live. Keep your mind on things above and not on earthly matters. I'm praying for you in the spirit right now. God hears the desparation in your plea and He will answer your cry. Just know that you are not alone. God loves you and He will help you.


----------



## NijaG

newgrowth15 said:


> @NijaG, look to Jesus Christ right now and live. Keep your mind on things above and not on earthly matters. I'm praying for you in the spirit right now. God hears the desparation in your plea and He will answer your cry. Just know that you are not alone. God loves you and He will help you.



Thank you. I hope He can see what is in my heart and spirit because my spritiual self has been broken and weak for a while now.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> @NijaG, look to Jesus Christ right now and live. Keep your mind on things above and not on earthly matters. I'm praying for you in the spirit right now. God hears the desparation in your plea and He will answer your cry. Just know that you are not alone. God loves you and He will help you.



I stand in agreement with Newgrowth15's prayer. We pray that NO weapon formed against you, your husband, or your children. We pray that God speaks to your husband's heart and empowers him to the be the man that God has called him to be. We pray that God perfects everything that concerns you, and provides you with peace that only He can give you. May God divinely order your steps and the steps of your husband, and give you both wisdom and discernment.

Never will He leave you or forsake you. Also, be careful of what you speak right now over the situation, over your husband, your children, and yourself. The power of life and death are in your tongue.


newgrowth15 said:


> @NijaG, look to Jesus Christ right now and live. Keep your mind on things above and not on earthly matters. I'm praying for you in the spirit right now. God hears the desparation in your plea and He will answer your cry. Just know that you are not alone. God loves you and He will help you.



I stand in agreement with Newgrowth15's prayer. We pray that NO weapon formed against you, your husband, or your children. We pray that God speaks to your husband's heart and empowers him to the be the man that God has called him to be. We pray that God perfects everything that concerns you, and provides you with peace that only He can give you. May God divinely order your steps and the steps of your husband, and give you both wisdom and discernment.

Never will He leave you or forsake you. Also, be careful of what you speak right now over the situation, over your husband, your children, and yourself. The power of life and death are in your tongue.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> I stand in agreement with Newgrowth15's prayer. We pray that NO weapon formed against you, your husband, or your children. We pray that God speaks to your husband's heart and empowers him to the be the man that God has called him to be. We pray that God perfects everything that concerns you, and provides you with peace that only He can give you. May God divinely order your steps and the steps of your husband, and give you both wisdom and discernment.
> 
> Never will He leave you or forsake you. Also, be careful of what you speak right now over the situation, over your husband, your children, and yourself. The power of life and death are in your tongue.


Yes, speak life into and over your family situation. Remind God of the promises in His word that He gave to you. When you are weak, He is made strong. God thinks peaceful thoughts towards you and wants to give you a good future--dwell on these things. Don't let the enemy steal your joy. And IN everything, rejoice.


----------



## NijaG

Thank you @newgrowth15 and @Sashaa08 

I hope that God will listen to your prayers on my behalf.

My mind is so chaotic right now. My thoughts have a lot of darkness and negativity. 

I hope HE answers.

Thank you both.


----------



## newgrowth15

NijaG said:


> Thank you @newgrowth15 and @Sashaa08
> 
> I hope that God will listen to your prayers on my behalf.
> 
> My mind is so chaotic right now. My thoughts have a lot of darkness and negativity.
> 
> I hope HE answers.
> 
> Thank you both.


 @NijaG, you are in the midst of spiritual warfare at this very moment.  Open your Bible and begin reading God's word out loud so that your ears can hear what the Lord is speaking into your spirit.  Begin at Hebrews 11:6.  Then immediately turn to Ephesians 6:10-19. After that turn to Isaiah 54:17.  Lastly, read I Samuel 15:22. Don't put this off until later.  Do it now.  If you don't have a physical bible, you can go to www.biblegateway.com and read the scriptures out loud from there.  God be with you NijaG. My prayers are with you, too.


----------



## Laela

This is it, below @NijaG. .

God bless you and your marriage and I agree in prayer with the others in prayer for you, according to His will. God's will for your life will be, continue to thank Him in advance concerning His will for your life and always be thankful, IN all things. That means no matter what, trust Him. It's assuring to our souls when we turn people and circumstances over to God. 


newgrowth15 said:


> Yes, speak life into and over your family situation. Remind God of the promises in His word that He gave to you. When you are weak, He is made strong. God thinks peaceful thoughts towards you and wants to give you a good future--dwell on these things. Don't let the enemy steal your joy. And IN everything, rejoice.


----------



## Shimmie

NijaG said:


> Thank you @newgrowth15 and @Sashaa08
> 
> I hope that God will listen to your prayers on my behalf.
> 
> My mind is so chaotic right now. My thoughts have a lot of darkness and negativity.
> 
> I hope HE answers.
> 
> Thank you both.


Dear @NijaG ❤

Praying for your strength and mind to be and to remain at total peace, in Jesus' Name.

In Psalm 112:   "I will not fear evil tidings; my heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord"

Also...

Dear Heavenly Father who loves us so... NijaG's husband is no longer allowed to upset her spirit, he is no longer allowed to contend with the loving peace which you have ordained for her AND for him.

Her husband's name is not "Nabal" which means fool and full of folly (I Samuel 25).   NO!!! This man is going to straighten up and walk right, live right, talk right and indeed he WILL treat his wife right.    Tenderly and lovingly, wholeheartedly, respectfully, Godly.   He is not a fool!

Visit his spirit and his soul Dear Father.   Shake him up!  Shake the dust and the venom from out of his soul, for it is you, Dear Father who is in control....not the devil who has been using and influencing him...deceiving and deluding him to hurt his wife.    He is no longer allowed to do so, for thine Oh, Our Father God, be ALL the power and the glory, in Jesus" Mighty Name, Amen.

Cradle precious NijaG...Dear Holy Father...cradle your precious daughter in your loving arms and allow no evil to befall her nor her precious babies, nor her marriage which we commit unto you to have your way with it and not the enemy.

Enough!!! Enough!!! Enough!!! Enough!!! In Jesus Name....Enough!    No more can the enemy throw any hurt against her and her peace and love which she so deserves from her husband and love her he shall!

In Jesus Precious Name, Amen and Amen ❤

@newgrowth15 ❤. @Sashaa08 ❤, @Laela ❤.   Thank you so much for your prayers for this Dear Sister of ours.   God bless you ❤


----------



## newgrowth15

@Shimmie,


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for Terese who had complications at childbirth so serious, she requested last rites.  Pray for full recovery and for the health of the child and peace for husband and grandparents.


----------



## newgrowth15

Dear Lord, thank You for the life You have given Terese. I am asking in the name of Your precious son, Jesus Christ, that You restore her health. I am also asking that You keep the child in good health. I pray that this family will come to know You for who You are and that they will give You the glory You so rightly deserve, as they discover we overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the power of our testimony, in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen! @kanozas, thank you for being a faithful friend and asking for prayer on behalf of your loved ones.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Dear Lord, thank You for the life You have given Terese. I am asking in the name of Your precious son, Jesus Christ, that You restore her health. I am also asking that You keep the child in good health. I pray that this family will come to know You for who You are and that they will give You the glory You so rightly deserve, as they discover we overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the power of our testimony, in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen! @kanozas, thank you for being a faithful friend and asking for prayer on behalf of your loved ones.



In agreement with Newgrowth15's prayer for complete healing and restoration of Terese's health. We pray for God to perfect everything concerning Terese, strengthen her body, protect her and her baby, and we ask that she be healed to share her testimony and to have more children. There is nothing that is too hard for you, oh God. Though the weapon has formed, Your Word states that it shall not prosper. Your Word will NEVER return to You void. For Your Glory and in Jesus' name we pray, Amen!


----------



## Laela

Sashaa08 said:


> kanozas said: ↑
> Could use prayer on some elder issues in the family. *They are stubborn*. As I'm sitting here in the car, I looked up at the area of the setting sun and *there's a cross in the sky with a rainbow arched through it.* I'm grateful for it though* it might just be a chemtrail lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanozas, you are not forgotten. Sometimes older loved ones can be stubborn for any reason....or no reason. Whatever the situation, I pray that every one in your family is covered, and especially for your elderly relatives that they allow their families to take care of and protect them. I pray that you have peace and that the family grows closer together and surrounds your elderly relatives with love. I also pray that every resource that they need is provided.
Click to expand...


----------



## Laela

I will say this, the prayer thread was started with Good in mind, to fervently pray and ask for prayer for others.  God is not sleeping, and He cannot be mocked. Because no one is saying anything, doesn't mean no one isn't paying attention.

-Laela 




pebbles said:


> The last thread we had was lost in the process of bringing it over to this thread, so we'll start a new one.  Thanks Bev, for saving the orignal text of that thread.
> ___________________
> 
> There are a lot of our sisters on the LHCF that are in need of prayer. God laid upon my heart the desire to pray for my LHCF sisters on this year. I meant to post this earlier, but I got sidetracked. If I can find just one prayer warrior who will pray with me in agreement for God to change these circumstances, in the name of Jesus, I assure you that we can see miracles happen. If I find more than one willing sister, we can send the devil running away screaming in agony! Oh, how he HATES when we come together in agreement for God's promises!
> 
> We have sisters who are:
> - suffering from depression,
> -they need jobs
> -their finances are a mess
> -their husbands are acting up
> -their children are acting up
> -their bodies are afflicted with sickness and disease
> -some of our sisters cannot conceive and desparately need God to move
> -some of us will receive negative reports from the doctor on this year. Are we going to accept that it's over for us? Or will we take it to the Doctor of doctors for His final diagnosis?
> -many of our sisters need to be married, but the men are nowhere to be found. I'm believing God that this year, many of our LHCF sisters will meet their life partners. If you thought there was no hope, I've got news for ya! I've been praying on it, and I KNOW it will come to pass.
> -and the list of situations that need prayer goes on and on...
> 
> We can pray for God to change these situations. Those who pray faithfully know the POWER of prayer. Towards the end of last year, I saw God work some mighty miracles, and I know that He wants to bless those who believe that He can do the things we ask of Him.
> *
> So pray with me. All those who have prayer requests, just add on to this thread. I'll write down your request and take it to God in prayer. Those who are of a heart to do the same, please do! God will bless you for it. For as you raise others in prayer, God will handle your business for you too! That's how our Father works! He blesses us as we are a blessing to others around us.
> 
> I'll be patiently waiting for a praise report so that I can sing and shout about the goodness of God. *


----------



## Sashaa08

Laela said:


> I will say this, the prayer thread was started with Good in mind, to fervently pray and ask for prayer for others.  God is not sleeping, and He cannot be mocked. Because no one is saying anything, doesn't mean no one isn't paying attention.
> 
> -Laela



Amen! Even if there isn't a response, prayer warriors are regularly checking this thread for requests.


----------



## zora

First of all I'd like to say thank you for praying for my brother. He had a stroke and he's doing remarkably well. You guys stepped in and prayed. Thank you.

Please pray that he continues to improve in his his recovery and that the Lord puts it in his heart to surrender to His will and deliver a testimony to His good works.


----------



## zora

Now, my turn. 

I have pretty much been in a bad marriage since the inception and everything has come to a head.  We are in the process of separating then getting a divorce.

As the separation has become more real, I have been second-guessing gong through this process, but yesterday he did something so disrespectful and it involved my kids and I'm over it.

I just pray that the Lord gives me the strength to see this through, to be strong and gracious throughout the process.

I pray that I will love again and be loved by someone who is worthy. I pray that I'm able to be with someone will cherish me and my son.

I pray that my yearning for another child will be realized with a loving partner and soulmate.

I pray that I will elevate myself and work on my flaws throughout this process and that I will lean on the Lord.

I pray that my children are shielded from as much negativity as possible and that we remain united in our love for each other.


----------



## kanozas

*Do not quote, please*

I simply cannot help him.  Things are disastrous and he's lost just about everything.  The only one who can help him is Christ.  I cannot and will not take on his affairs and I don't care if people suspect wrong motives.  He is in G-d's hands.  I cannot help him.  It's sad but all I am is a listening ear and even that is causing me a  lot of stress.  Please pray for this elderly man, that he makes his peace.


----------



## Sashaa08

Zora and Kanozas, we covered your prayer requests on the Thursday night prayer call tonight. 

Dear Zora, thank you for the praise report! We continue to lift your brother in prayer for complete healing. Everything shall be restored. We also pray for your marriage. We pray for healing and for your protection. God loves you and we pray that He fulfills your desire for a godly, loving, and fruitful marriage with more children. We are praying that God will give you discernment and wisdom and that you will have peace in the midst of the chaos. We speak peace to your storm in Jesus' name. We also pray over  your children that the current problems in the marriage will not negatively impact their education, their relationship with either parent, relationships with friends, their health-mental, emotional, and physical, and that it won't effect their future marriages. We pray that God's will be done for you and your family. May He be your peace, your friend, your confidante, and the lover of your soul.

We pray Lord that You remove any anxiety that our sister, Kanozas, experiences when dealing with this family member. We pray Lord God that You give her wisdom, discernment, and the peace of Your Holy Spirit. Lord God we ask that You divinely protect the family member referenced and that You will provide him with Your peace of mind.


----------



## mrselle

I have a family member who has caused a lot of division and strife over the years.  I know this person's game well enough to know that when there is the slightest opportunity to cause division they will try to use it to suit their needs.  Well, an opportunity has come up.  This opportunity is a huge blessing to my family, but this person will try to use this to sew seeds of doubt and eventually division.  I ask that you all pray with me that my children's hearts, minds and spirits are protected against the attacks of the enemy.  Also that God will show me how to protect my children, my marriage and my household against these attacks.  I'm praying for the person too.  That they will find true peace.

I have a friend who is ill.  I don't know the details, but I know it is serious as she has been there for over a month.  Please pray for her complete healing.  Pray for her husband and parents.  Pray that every need is met and that she and her husband are able to maintain their finances during this difficult time.  Pray that I am able to witness to her during this time.


----------



## kanozas

***MOST URGENT****

Please pray for our  world 

ETA:  I edited so that people would get the main message to PRAY...not to judge who/what/how.


----------



## newgrowth15

kanozas said:


> ***MOST URGENT****
> 
> Please pray for world peace in this terribly escalation of events.  Pray that G-d will stop this.  Also pray that, in the event of war, that you, your friends, family will be right with G-d.  Pray...pray without ceasing.  Even a small thought and quick, sincere prayer can be effective.  Gather your weapons...prayer.  Whichever is your method, group, single, rosary, pray, pray....pray.   May G-d give a speedy resolution to this problem and may we all repent and avoid a great chastisement.



God is in control. Nothing will happen that is not in His will for us.  When we, who are His children are disobedient, sometimes chastisement is the best answer; the Lord chastens those whom He loves.

I agree that we must pray without ceasing, but prayer without repentance is idolatry.  I want to worship God in spirit and in truth just as He requires.  So yes, pray for our nation--pray that we would become an obedient and repentant people who seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways so that He will hear from heaven and heal our land.


----------



## kanozas

newgrowth15 said:


> God is in control. Nothing will happen that is not in His will for us.  When we, who are His children are disobedient, sometimes chastisement is the best answer; the Lord chastens those whom He loves.
> 
> I agree that we must pray without ceasing, but prayer without repentance is idolatry.  I want to worship God in spirit and in truth just as He requires.  So yes, pray for our nation--pray that we would become an obedient and repentant people who seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways so that He will hear from heaven and heal our land.




Sister, thank you for your attention to my prayer.    I'm not judging anyone or any nation as wicked in this request, I'm simply asking people to become active and pray.  It is what is needed.  G-d cares to save our souls as well as our lives.  I ask for prayer for the world, not the United States, but the entire world.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Putting in a prayer request. Satan is attacking me the day before I start my new job. I was just walking from my car to the store and suddenly felt dizzy and started walking to the side! I've never experienced this sensation in my life! I hurried up and drove myself home because I wasn't trying to fall out. Now I'm laying in bed saving energy for tomorrow. Satan is so predictable yet he will never win. I was just fine yesterday. Please pray for me.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I pray negative people are removed my from space.

I pray that I find love.

I also pray for those in this thread seeking peace in their lives.


----------



## Sashaa08

mrselle said:


> I have a family member who has caused a lot of division and strife over the years.  I know this person's game well enough to know that when there is the slightest opportunity to cause division they will try to use it to suit their needs.  Well, an opportunity has come up.  This opportunity is a huge blessing to my family, but this person will try to use this to sew seeds of doubt and eventually division.  I ask that you all pray with me that my children's hearts, minds and spirits are protected against the attacks of the enemy.  Also that God will show me how to protect my children, my marriage and my household against these attacks.  I'm praying for the person too.  That they will find true peace.
> 
> I have a friend who is ill.  I don't know the details, but I know it is serious as she has been there for over a month.  Please pray for her complete healing.  Pray for her husband and parents.  Pray that every need is met and that she and her husband are able to maintain their finances during this difficult time.  Pray that I am able to witness to her during this time.



Mrs.elle, I am in agreement with your prayers for discernment and wisdom over how to protect your children, marriage, and household-but since you are praying, you already know! Prayer and worship are very effective weapons! We thank God for this wonderful opportunity and we REFUSE to the let the enemy steal your joy-the joy that *your *Father has given to you in this season. We pray that every seed, every word, every intention that is contrary to the will of our God is dug up and dead and dry at its very root. We pray that no weapon formed against your family, marriage, and household shall prosper. We also pray that the family member causing strife and distraction will be convicted in his/her spirit and allow God to heal the hurt, the bitterness, and jealousy that is causing them to lash out. God is abundant and just because He blesses your family doesn't mean that He wont have enough blessings to go around to meet this person's need to. I pray that they will allow the joy of the Lord to be their strength and to change their hearts.

We pray for your friend who has an illness. We ask that her body be completely healed and that her portion of perfect health is restored. We pray that her insurance company will cover every bill and we pray for every medical practitioner attending to her. We also pray for her family that they will have every financial need met and also that people will assist them in other ways (running errands, meal prep, cleaning the home, etc).


----------



## Sashaa08

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Putting in a prayer request. Satan is attacking me the day before I start my new job. I was just walking from my car to the store and suddenly felt dizzy and started walking to the side! I've never experienced this sensation in my life! I hurried up and drove myself home because I wasn't trying to fall out. Now I'm laying in bed saving energy for tomorrow. Satan is so predictable yet he will never win. I was just fine yesterday. Please pray for me.



Praise the Lord for your new job! We thank God that you will be a blessing to the new employer and that they will be a blessing to you. We thank God that you have favor with your managers, supervisors, coworkers, and colleagues. We ask God to bless the works of your hands so that you work with diligence and excellence. We pray that your body is healed and that there will be no more dizzy spells. Whatever caused the dizziness, we pray that it is rectified and divinely repaired in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Sashaa08

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I pray negative people are removed my from space.
> 
> I pray that I find love.
> 
> I also pray for those in this thread seeking peace in their lives.



Hi Sister! I pray that God gives you grace for the pruning season that you have asked for. That He removes anyone or anything that will preclude you from completing His will for your life. I pray that God gives you the peace of His Holy Spirit during this time and always. I pray that God blesses you with a marriage made in heaven. A man that is after God's heart and after your heart as well! A man who will love you as Christ loved the church-with his whole heart, mind, soul, and strength.

In agreement with your prayer for every person in this thread and on this forum truly seeking peace in their lives.


----------



## mrselle

Sashaa08 said:


> Mrs.elle, I am in agreement with your prayers for discernment and wisdom over how to protect your children, marriage, and household-but since you are praying, you already know! Prayer and worship are very effective weapons! We thank God for this wonderful opportunity and we REFUSE to the let the enemy steal your joy-the joy that *your *Father has given to you in this season. We pray that every seed, every word, every intention that is contrary to the will of our God is dug up and dead and dry at its very root. We pray that no weapon formed against your family, marriage, and household shall prosper. We also pray that the family member causing strife and distraction will be convicted in his/her spirit and allow God to heal the hurt, the bitterness, and jealousy that is causing them to lash out. God is abundant and just because He blesses your family doesn't mean that He wont have enough blessings to go around to meet this person's need to. I pray that they will allow the joy of the Lord to be their strength and to change their hearts.
> 
> We pray for your friend who has an illness. We ask that her body be completely healed and that her portion of perfect health is restored. We pray that her insurance company will cover every bill and we pray for every medical practitioner attending to her. We also pray for her family that they will have every financial need met and also that people will assist them in other ways (running errands, meal prep, cleaning the home, etc).



This prayer has really blessed me.  Thank you for taking the time to pray for my family.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08, what a blessing you have been and a true prayer warrior. Unfortunately, I have allowed the events in Charlottesville to distract me over these past few days and haven't visited this thread since then.  Please pray for me.  I don't want my love to grow cold and I know that God is in control, but I cannot help but wonder did the Germans pray before Hitler destroyed their country? I have been praying frequently and fervently for direction.  I trust God and I know that He will do what is best for our country and the remnant He still has here that worship Him in spirit and in truth.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> @Sashaa08, what a blessing you have been and a true prayer warrior. Unfortunately, I have allowed the events in Charlottesville to distract me over these past few days and haven't visited this thread since then.  Please pray for me.  I don't want my love to grow cold and I know that God is in control, but I cannot help but wonder did the Germans pray before Hitler destroyed their country? I have been praying frequently and fervently for direction.  I trust God and I know that He will do what is best for our country and the remnant He still has here that worship Him in spirit and in truth.



@newgrowth15, we know that the sin of racism is alive and well. But God is still good and He always causes us to triumph through Christ Jesus. We pray that in all things, He gets glory. Nothing that has happened has taken God by surprise. And He purposed you to be alive in 2017 for such a time as this. He sent who He needed to intercede and stand in the gap during this time. He is purposeful. And God is just as faithful as He was before Charlottesville. And He is still just as powerful. I repeat, this did NOT take Him by surprise. We pray for our families, for the generations to come after us and we ask God to change hearts and to convict these men and women in their hearts that their beliefs are hateful, wrong, and are not-Christlike. D 

So do not fear, for I am with you, Newgrowth15; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. (Isaiah 41:10)


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> @newgrowth15, we know that the sin of racism is alive and well. But God is still good and He always causes us to triumph through Christ Jesus. We pray that in all things, He gets glory. Nothing that has happened has taken God by surprise. And He purposed you to be alive in 2017 for such a time as this. He sent who He needed to intercede and stand in the gap during this time. He is purposeful. And God is just as faithful as He was before Charlottesville. And He is still just as powerful. I repeat, this did NOT take Him by surprise. We pray for our families, for the generations to come after us and we ask God to change hearts and to convict these men and women in their hearts that their beliefs are hateful, wrong, and are not-Christlike. D
> 
> So do not fear, for I am with you, Newgrowth15; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. (Isaiah 41:10)



Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08, I really do appreciate that you took the time to "talk me off the ledge."  There is a fine line  between the flesh and the spirit and they are constantly at war with each other.  I know this so well and yet, at times, I get caught up in the matters of the flesh; that is the time I know that I need to get deeper in God's word and spend even more quiet time with Him, so thank you for being the reminder I needed for such a time as this.  May God bless you bountifully for being His willing vessel.


----------



## kanozas

Please pray for the young mother in Homestead, Miami, FL, who is in a mandated evacuation zone but will remain in her home with her young children. The baby is 4 months and her toddler is 15 months old.  People on the news kept referring to her in that interview she did earlier and comparing what happened with Hurricane Andrew and how so many died in her area.  She is making a terrible mistake.  Pray that G-d changes her mind and gets her to safety before it's too late...as well as stubborn others holding up in the Keys.  This is truly sad.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Please pray for my tiny island nation of The Bahamas which is currently in Irma's path (expected to be a category 5 storm). As a nation we are still in recovery mode from Hurricane Mathew which occurred on Oct 6, 2016. That hurricane devastated all 700 islands and keys that makeup our archipelago. The praise report from last year  is that even with a category 4 hurricane there was no lost of life.

Also pray for those of us in S. Fla as well as we are also in Irma's path. Tomorrow is expected  to be our last good weather day.


----------



## Sashaa08

Father God, we pray for protection for those who are in the path of Hurricane Irma. We ask that You divert the storm away from populated areas and into the sea. We pray for divine protection and no loss of life. We pray that when the enemy comes in like a flood, that You our God, our Protector, will raise up a standard against him. We ask that though the enemy come in one direction that he flees in seven different ways. Protect the families, protect the children; protect those who cannot evacuate and traveling grace for those who are evacuating the area that they will have gas, that they will find lodging, and that they will have resources and support. I pray for those not evacuating that they have power, food, and that they will have everything they need in their homes.  In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Asking for prayer for myself.  I have been strong for so long and I have nothing left.  Sometimes I feel like I will lose my mind.  Each day I pray and meditate and write in my journal and I'm hit with 5 more things that try to tear me down.  I don't even see any way out. Lord help me.


----------



## newgrowth15

@crlsweetie912, now God can move. You have done all that you can and have worn yourself out trying. God has been waiting patiently for you to come to the end of yourself so that He can step in and do what He wanted before you went through all of whatever you went through. Cast ALL of your cares on Him for He cares for you.

Meditate on Psalm 27:14 -- wait on The Lord. I pray that as you spend this time waiting on The Lord, He will answer your prayers and grant you your requests in the name of His most precious Son, Jesus Christ.

P.S. I added a thread today titled "Do You Know Him."  It's less than 5 minutes, but it will bless you abundantly.


----------



## mrselle

I lost a dear friend recently.  I know that I did what I could during her time of need, or I'd like to think that I did.  I have a wide range of emotions.  I feel guilty for being alive and that most things in my life are going ok.  I feel guilty for being healthy.  The sun was shining today and my house is clean going in to the weekend, but I feel guilty for enjoying those things.  Then I get mad at myself for not enjoying the little things because my life could be far worse.  I'm having trouble sleeping.  I'm fine during the day, but then night comes I feel sad, heavy, anxious and scared.  I wonder if I prayed enough.  The last time I saw her she pleaded with me to keep praying.  I wonder if she was able to go in peace.  So many thoughts, no real answers.  I know it will get better in time.  I just have moments when it's difficult for me to process.  She didn't want to die.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> I lost a dear friend recently.  I know that I did what I could during her time of need, or I'd like to think that I did.  I have a wide range of emotions.  I feel guilty for being alive and that most things in my life are going ok.  I feel guilty for being healthy.  The sun was shining today and my house is clean going in to the weekend, but I feel guilty for enjoying those things.  Then I get mad at myself for not enjoying the little things because my life could be far worse.  I'm having trouble sleeping.  I'm fine during the day, but then night comes I feel sad, heavy, anxious and scared.  I wonder if I prayed enough.  The last time I saw her she pleaded with me to keep praying.  I wonder if she was able to go in peace.  So many thoughts, no real answers.  I know it will get better in time.  I just have moments when it's difficult for me to process.  She didn't want to die.



Live.... ❤


----------



## newgrowth15

mrselle said:


> I lost a dear friend recently.  I know that I did what I could during her time of need, or I'd like to think that I did.  I have a wide range of emotions.  I feel guilty for being alive and that most things in my life are going ok.  I feel guilty for being healthy.  The sun was shining today and my house is clean going in to the weekend, but I feel guilty for enjoying those things.  Then I get mad at myself for not enjoying the little things because my life could be far worse.  I'm having trouble sleeping.  I'm fine during the day, but then night comes I feel sad, heavy, anxious and scared.  I wonder if I prayed enough.  The last time I saw her she pleaded with me to keep praying.  I wonder if she was able to go in peace.  So many thoughts, no real answers.  I know it will get better in time.  I just have moments when it's difficult for me to process.  She didn't want to die.


The scriptures say that Satan is the accuser of the brethren. He stands before God and accuses us day and night. Don't give place to the devil. If you have repented of your sins and accepted Jesus Christ as your Lord and Saviour, you are free. There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus.

It is perfectly normal to mourn the loss of your dear friend and to go through the stages of grief.  We have a Comforter who comforts us when we are in need, so that we will be able to comfort others in their time of need. I extend to you my cyber - shoulder to cry on as I pray for you and the family of your dear friend as you all journey through this sorrowful time.

May God keep you in His care.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> The scriptures say that Satan is the accuser of the brethren. He stands before God and accuses us day and night. Don't give place to the devil. If you have repented of your sins and accepted Jesus Christ as your Lord and Saviour, you are free. There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus.
> 
> It is perfectly normal to mourn the loss of your dear friend and to go through the stages of grief.  We have a Comforter who comforts us when we are in need, so that we will be able to comfort others in their time of need. I extend to you my cyber - shoulder to cry on as I pray for you and the family of your dear friend as you all journey through this sorrowful time.
> 
> May God keep you in His care.


Such a beautiful message ❤❤❤


----------



## ilong

mrselle said:


> I lost a dear friend recently.  I know that I did what I could during her time of need, or I'd like to think that I did.  I have a wide range of emotions.  I feel guilty for being alive and that most things in my life are going ok.  I feel guilty for being healthy.  The sun was shining today and my house is clean going in to the weekend, but I feel guilty for enjoying those things.  Then I get mad at myself for not enjoying the little things because my life could be far worse.  I'm having trouble sleeping.  I'm fine during the day, but then night comes I feel sad, heavy, anxious and scared.  I wonder if I prayed enough.  The last time I saw her she pleaded with me to keep praying.  I wonder if she was able to go in peace.  So many thoughts, no real answers.  I know it will get better in time.  I just have moments when it's difficult for me to process.  She didn't want to die.



@mrselle - I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your friend.   I just read in post #3250 concerning a friend who was ill.    You shouldn't feel scared or feel that  you didn't pray enough, because God in His infinite wisdom and divine will chose to call your friend home.   I believe God does give peace to those who know him and are going to sleep, waiting for that glorious day.  While reading your post it reminded me again how important intercessory prayer is and to put prayer of salvation for those who are lost, above all else.
Praise God for what he has blessed you with, without guilt or sadness, including the time you had with your friend.  God is the truth and Satan is a liar, who is a master of deception.   Don't allow Satan to deceive you through the death of your friend, rob you of your joy and cast doubt.  God is the final decision maker and He never makes a mistake.
Exodus 33:19 and Romans 9:15 "_*I will*_ show _*mercy*_ to _*whom I*_ may show _*mercy*_, and _*I will have*_ compassion on _*whom I*_ may _*have*_ compassion."


----------



## Shimmie

ilong said:


> @mrselle - I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your friend.   I just read in post #3250 concerning a friend who was ill.    You shouldn't feel scared or feel that  you didn't pray enough, because God in His infinite wisdom and divine will chose to call your friend home.   I believe God does give peace to those who know him and are going to sleep, waiting for that glorious day.  While reading your post it reminded me again how important intercessory prayer is and to put prayer of salvation for those who are lost, above all else.
> Praise God for what he has blessed you with, without guilt or sadness, including the time you had with your friend.  God is the truth and Satan is a liar, who is a master of deception.   Don't allow Satan to deceive you through the death of your friend, rob you of your joy and cast doubt.  God is the final decision maker and He never makes a mistake.
> Exodus 33:19 and Romans 9:15 "_*I will*_ show _*mercy*_ to _*whom I*_ may show _*mercy*_, and _*I will have*_ compassion on _*whom I*_ may _*have*_ compassion."


Thank you ❤ 

The love of God is being uplifted as a result of @mrselle  and her love for her friend.


----------



## levette

Please pray for 2 of my relatives who are elderly and I feel that they still have a lot of life in them.. pray for restored health so they can live as normal a life as possible


----------



## Shimmie

levette said:


> Please pray for 2 of my relatives who are elderly and I feel that they still have a lot of life in them.. pray for restored health so they can live as normal a life as possible


Dear Father, thank you for restoring the days and years of their youth, restoring the years that the locusts have eaten...giving these dear ones the quality of life to enjoy here on earth.  

Dear Father God in Heaven, we thank you in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## levette

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, thank you for restoring the days and years of their youth, restoring the years that the locusts have eaten...giving these dear ones the quality of life to enjoy here on earth.
> 
> Dear Father God in Heaven, we thank you in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


Thank you so much


----------



## Shimmie

levette said:


> Thank you so much


Please keep us posted... Okay? ❤❤❤


----------



## levette

I hate to be selfish but I also need prayer. The devil is trying me and I have felt down and not like myself.. I need strong Christian prayer warriors


----------



## Shimmie

levette said:


> I hate to be selfish but I also need prayer. The devil is trying me and I have felt down and not like myself.. I need strong Christian prayer warriors


You're not bring selfish.   God loves when we come to Him in prayer.  It shows that we believe in Him and that we trust Him.  God loves that we need Him.  

Dear Father, thank you for lifting @levette  high above the enemy and holding her in your loving arms.  No evil shall come nigh her, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Jphillips

I need prayer about my place of employment. I am a first year teacher and I have no real support, only people telling me that they will help me, but are not actually helping me. I feel so sad and depressed about the situation because I want to do a great job. Please pray that God provides me with wisdom and strength, as well as the people and resources I need. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Jphillips said:


> I need prayer about my place of employment. I am a first year teacher and I have no real support, only people telling me that they will help me, but are not actually helping me. I feel so sad and depressed about the situation because I want to do a great job. Please pray that God provides me with wisdom and strength, as well as the people and resources I need. Thank you!


Dearest @Jphillips

The peace of God prevails...not the people nor the situations... God's peace prevails.   It covers you as a warm blanket, yet as a cool and gentle wind which carries away your cares, let alone the fears...of man, who can never take a stand against God, not ever.

Jesus' says, Fear not for I am with you...I will never leave you nor forsake you.   

Jphillips....If God be for you, who dare be against you?  With God on your side, how can you be denied?   

No weapon...formed against you (real or imagined) shall ever prosper.

Thank you Father God, Precious Holy Spirit, Precious Lord Jesus...Amen ❤


----------



## kanozas

*Please do not quote*

Am having the hardest time just leaving the problem there for Him to deal with...  It's like I can't stand  the offense.  Yet, when I see what He was offended with and spoke nothing, I feel like I should be able to understand.  It's different going through it as a full human without any divine character.  He knows this...but the example is provided.  Pray for me to accept the offense and allow Him to work out the details and the solution?  I don't want to be someone else's "H-ly Spirit" and cannot be...but I sure wish they'd get on board as to them stepping all over me.  Geez.  I need to know when to speak up and when to be silent and I tend toward speaking up.  Difficult and it's all something we must figure out on an individual basis.    I cannot walk away from this but it's difficult to endure.Please pray for a solution.


----------



## newgrowth15

@kanozas, the scripture in Proverbs 18:21 says "Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof." Each time you say you cannot do something, you kill whatever chance you may have had to change your circumstances. Rephrase your statements and allow God to do what He will do for you if you trust Him and really leave it in His care.  He cares for you and His burden is light.  

I shared a video in this forum titled "Do You Know Him? "  It's less than 5 minutes, but it will bless you abundantly.


----------



## kanozas

newgrowth15 said:


> @kanozas, the scripture in Proverbs 18:21 says "Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof." Each time you say you cannot do something, you kill whatever chance you may have had to change your circumstances. Rephrase your statements and allow God to do what He will do for you if you trust Him and really leave it in His care.  He cares for you and His burden is light.
> 
> I shared a video in this forum titled "Do You Know Him? "  It's less than 5 minutes, but it will bless you abundantly.



**Please do not quote**

Thank you for praying for me <3, I truly appreciate it!!!..  I mean that I cannot remove what G-d has allowed...it's His timing to remove it or to retain it and have me work through it.  Only the H-ly Spirit can be Himself to a person...that's not my job so I'm not going to be playing the part even though it's tempting.  I hate this situation,  that's for sure.  /barf emoji/


----------



## newgrowth15

@kanozas, then I pray your strength in Christ as you work through the situation in which you find yourself. May you come out of it totally dependant upon The Lord and His Word for everything in your life.


----------



## newgrowth15

levette said:


> I hate to be selfish but I also need prayer. The devil is trying me and I have felt down and not like myself.. I need strong Christian prayer warriors


Come unto me, all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Matthew 11:28. @levette, you can be sure that God is right there with you at this trying time. Resist the devil and he will flee from you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> I need prayer about my place of employment. I am a first year teacher and I have no real support, only people telling me that they will help me, but are not actually helping me. I feel so sad and depressed about the situation because I want to do a great job. Please pray that God provides me with wisdom and strength, as well as the people and resources I need. Thank you!


@Jphillips, Hi buddy, first I want to give you this cyber hug, then I want to say I love you with the love of Christ. I lift you up before the throne of God's grace and mercy as I remind you that all that you need, God has already placed in you.  God did not give you a spirit of fear, but of power, love and a sound mind. Stand on God's promises and move forward in The Lord. He is with you and will NEVER forsake you.  God bless you my friend.  P.S.  Don't forget to praise Him in everything.


----------



## levette

newgrowth15 said:


> Come unto me, all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Matthew 11:28. @levette, you can be sure that God is right there with you at this trying time. Resist the devil and he will flee from you.


In Jeus name amen and thank you


----------



## Jphillips

@newgrowth15 @Shimmie 
Thank you ladies so much for the reminder of who my God is and who has created me to be


----------



## EagleEyes85

Hi ladies. This is really long but please don't quote this. 

It is part a prayer request and an enlightening moment I had with God tonight during one of my toughest days ever. For five months, I've been going through a health crisis. I've been bleeding continuously and very heavy. My doctors have noted that I have lost a lot of blood and I'm very pale right now. I am weaker and tired a lot,but I still manage to go out and work throughout the day. 

My doctors diagnosed me with a fibroid,but they said it's too small to cause these problems. My OBGYN inserted an IUD,which is still causing me excruciating pain.Another doctor put me on birth control pills on top of the IUD, and I'm still bleeding very heavy and in pain.  I can't take anything too strong because of my schedules, so I just endure the pain. 

My biggest fear in this whole ordeal is my ability to have children. I desire to be a mother someday soon, so I'm trying to maintain my reproductive health. 

Before all of this started,I had a dream and a voice spoke to me. I was driving in a car next to a man. I recognized him,but I haven't seen him in years. The voice told me to hold on to faith and fear not. You are meant to marry this man and give birth to these children. I saw a girl and a boy very clearly. The voice told me that the children are very important and must be born from this union.

 So today after so many procedures,tests,and invasive probing, my doctor looked me straight in the eyes and said," I've never seen anything like this. He said the only thing left to do is "cut my belly open "and remove the fibroid, but my fertility may be affected.

 I left the doctors office in tears and continued to cry all day. My friend contacted me with some bible verses, one of which was Mark 5:25-34, about the lady who bled for 12 years and touched the hem of Jesus's garment.

 I suddenly remembered that my dad told me this story as a child when he was listening to Sam Cookes song about the story. My dad died in 2012, so I felt as though he was with me in my struggles. I knew then that I can be healed through faith,and that is my mission now. So ladies,I'm requesting prayers for healing and to be made whole and healthy. Thank you all for listening to my story and your prayers. May God bless you.


----------



## mrselle

@EagleEyes85 my prayers are with you.  I have been where you are.  It is not easy.  I pray for your complete and total healing in Jesus name.  I pray that your fertility would not be compromised and that when the time comes you will conceive your children without any difficulties and that you carry each pregnancy to term and your children are born happy, healthy and beautiful.  I pray that each of your pregnancies are healthy pregnancies.  I pray for your marriage as well.  My marriage is a miracle and all three of my children are miracles.  God has special blessings in store just for you.  Go forward in this season.  Do not be afraid and do not be discouraged.  Even in this, God has you.  Your fertility will not be harmed.  Not one bit.


----------



## Sashaa08

@EagleEyes85, you were given your promise because God knew that soon the enemy would come with a negative report (remember, he comes to steal the word/the promise so that it cannot take root and flourish). Believe the report of the Lord; He is more trustworthy! He is not a man that He should lie. Deuteronomy 28 says that the fruit of your womb is blessed-speak life to your womb and cover your children in prayer. I stand in agreement with mrselle's beautiful prayer and testimony!


----------



## newgrowth15

@EagleEyes85, thank you for sharing such a personal prayer request with those of us you trust deep enough to share and to have faith enough that we would, indeed, pray for your request.  I set myself in agreement with both @mrselle and @Sashaa08 in believing the report of The Lord for your physical condition.

However, I have been wrestling in prayer about your request on a deeper, spiritual level.  Have you repented of your sins and invited Jesus Christ into your life to be your Lord and Savior?  

If your honest answer is yes, then all of the promises and blessings in the Bible already belong to you because you are a child of the Most High God.  Draw near to God and He will draw near to you.  Read and study the Bible on a regular basis for yourself, (even if you don't understand what you are reading, keeping reading it anyway [The Holy Spirit will bring understanding to you at the moment you need it]) so that you will have the assurance of your relationship with Christ.

If your honest answer is no, decide whether you will accept the free gift of God which is eternal life through Christ Jesus; then seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all of these things will be added unto you.

If you wish to discuss this matter further, please feel free to send a private message to me.  God bless.


----------



## EagleEyes85

Thank you @newgrowth15 
Yes I have accepted Jesus as my savior and I've been baptized in the name of Jesus as well. I was raised in church, but I will say that my faith is different than when I was younger being raised in a baptist church. I have had quite a long journey in finding my place with God, which is probably too long to discuss here. I am non denomination now,but I still follow the teachings of the bible and Jesus Christ and believe he died for my sins. 

Thank you everyone for your prayers. They really touched my heart and I am holding on to Gods word and his love for me. I believe I am already healed in the name of Jesus.love you all and God bless you.


----------



## futureapl

Ladies,

Please pray for me. My husband and I recently found out that we are expecting. This will be our first. Please pray that the baby is healthy, carried full term, for a healthy labor and delivery 7 months from now, and that the baby has an amazing relationship with the Lord all the days of his/her life. I believe that there is power in prayer so please pray along with my husband and I. I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago and at my last annual OBGYN appointment my doctor made it seem like it was close to impossible for us to become pregnant. Little did she know i was already pregnant (i didnt know) and nothing is impossible when it comes to the Lord. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sashaa08

futureapl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for me. My husband and I recently found out that we are expecting. This will be our first. Please pray that the baby is healthy, carried full term, for a healthy labor and delivery 7 months from now, and that the baby has an amazing relationship with the Lord all the days of his/her life. I believe that there is power in prayer so please pray along with my husband and I. I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago and at my last annual OBGYN appointment my doctor made it seem like it was close to impossible for us to become pregnant. Little did she know i was already pregnant (i didnt know) and nothing is impossible when it comes to the Lord. Thank you so much!



Congratulations! We thank God for this miracle baby. Nothing is too hard for God. We stand in agreement with you and your husband. You daughter/son is fearfully and wonderfully made. And God has given you this gift of joy with no sorrow added to it. We decree and declare that this little one will be full-term, and physically, emotionally, and mentally healthy and whole in every way. He who began a good work in your child, is faithful to complete it. Because you and your husband are faithful to God, your child will be raised to love and serve the Lord all her days (or his days). We believe the report of our Lord. Your child is beautiful and whole, that you and your husband will grow even closer together in the Lord and raise this child in a loving, godly home. Your children and grandchildren are blessed.

_Isaiah 54:13 – “All thy children shall be taught of the Lord; and great shall be the peace of Thy children.”

1 Samuel 1:27 – “For this child I prayed, and the Lord has granted me my petition which I asked of Him.”_


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08 and @futureapl, I touch and agree with the prayers that went up.


----------



## ilong

newgrowth15 said:


> @Sashaa08 and @futureapl, I touch and agree with the prayers that went up.



As do I.  @Sashaa08 - what a beautiful prayer!


----------



## EagleEyes85

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to give an update and testimony for the miracle that has happened to me. Regarding my situation, I decided to let God heal me. I had faith that He would heal me and there would be no need for anything medical. So I felt a presence that told me to remove the IUD and to take certain vitamins. I started to take the vitamins with faith that God was working on me. After 5 months and countless procedures and doctors looking at me baffled, I stopped bleeding! It's been 3 days so far and the pain is gone and I am back to normal. Praise God! I am so grateful to you all for your prayers and I am so grateful God had healed me.


----------



## newgrowth15

@EagleEyes85, For all the promises of God in Him are yea, and in Him Amen, unto the glory of God by us. 2 Cor. 1:20.

All I can say is praise the Lord and thank you Jesus Christ, for hearing and answering our prayers. Thank you for coming back and sharing your joy with us EagleEyes85, so that we can rejoice with you.


----------



## Sashaa08

@EagleEyes85, thank you for sharing your praise report! Your testimony will encourage so many others who need healing. What is impossible with man, is possible with God. To God be the glory!!!


----------



## bellatiamarie

EagleEyes85 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to give an update and testimony for the miracle that has happened to me. Regarding my situation, I decided to let God heal me. I had faith that He would heal me and there would be no need for anything medical. So I felt a presence that told me to remove the IUD and to take certain vitamins. I started to take the vitamins with faith that God was working on me. After 5 months and countless procedures and doctors looking at me baffled, I stopped bleeding! It's been 3 days so far and the pain is gone and I am back to normal. Praise God! I am so grateful to you all for your prayers and I am so grateful God had healed me.



Thank you for sharing your testimony.  After I read your prayer request, it was on my heart to share my testimony, but I never got around to it.  Anyway, long story short, I'd been bleeding for about a month... this was about 6 or 7 years ago.  My cycle is usually pretty regular, so I was very worried.  At church one Sunday, my pastor spoke about the woman with the issue of blood, and as I said, at that time, I'd been bleeding for about a month, maybe a little longer.  I believed God that day.  I believed that I was healed.  I touched the hem of His garment that very day and do you know I stopped bleeding that day and my cycle has been regular ever since!!  God is good.  We overcome by our testimony.  I should've shared mine with you when I initially read your prayer request and I'm sorry that I didn't but I am grateful to God that you are a witness to His healing power.


----------



## newgrowth15

@bellatiamarie, not only is God good, but He's right on time.  Thank you for sharing your testimony as well.  This just serves as confirmation that we serve the only true God that heals us and delivers us from our afflictions.  If we keep giving Him the glory, He will keep delivering on His promises.


----------



## girlonfire

Hello Everyone,
I am requesting prayer for my mother. I don't even know where to begin.
Health:
She has been recently diagnosed as diabetic. She has back and beck issues as a result of several car accidents spanning from before I was born to 5 years ago. Her vericose veins make walking a struggle so much she's opted for a cane at the age of 55. Her body has a hard time healing from minor flesh wounds. She is considering surgery on her back. In the name of Jesus the demons of sickness and turmoil leave!! And never return!!

Business:
For the past year and a half she's been following her dream of running her own in home care center. She recently lost a client which resulted in less income. Praying for new clients to be sent to her that are a good fit and pay well.

Sentimental:
She's been seeing a guy that she was very excited about in the beginning but it's not working out the way she hoped. Praying for clarity and a positive outlook and that God would position an ideal partner in her way. Someone who studied the word and is excited about doing Gods work.

Then me,
I was in a car accident recently and I'm praying that God will open up the floodgates of heaven and wash over me so many blessings that I can't handle it without crying and rejoicing and praising his name. I choose to believe God already has my new car waiting and all I need to do is be patient because he is an on time God. Yes he is.

Than you everyone in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

girlonfire said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am requesting prayer for my mother. I don't even know where to begin.
> Health:
> She has been recently diagnosed as diabetic. She has back and beck issues as a result of several car accidents spanning from before I was born to 5 years ago. Her vericose veins make walking a struggle so much she's opted for a cane at the age of 55. Her body has a hard time healing from minor flesh wounds. She is considering surgery on her back. In the name of Jesus the demons of sickness and turmoil leave!! And never return!!
> 
> Business:
> For the past year and a half she's been following her dream of running her own in home care center. She recently lost a client which resulted in less income. Praying for new clients to be sent to her that are a good fit and pay well.
> 
> Sentimental:
> She's been seeing a guy that she was very excited about in the beginning but it's not working out the way she hoped. Praying for clarity and a positive outlook and that God would position an ideal partner in her way. Someone who studied the word and is excited about doing Gods work.
> 
> Then me,
> I was in a car accident recently and I'm praying that God will open up the floodgates of heaven and wash over me so many blessings that I can't handle it without crying and rejoicing and praising his name. I choose to believe God already has my new car waiting and all I need to do is be patient because he is an on time God. Yes he is.
> 
> Than you everyone in advance.



@girlonfire ...

You are so dear and precious in the heart of God.    Know that not only has He heard your prayers, but He shall bless you for honoring your dear and precious mother.

Dear Father, in Heaven thank you for restoring and securing all that has been taken from these precious two.   They are yours and you are holding them in your heart and arms of love to heal, to protect and to provide and secure all that us needed beyond their needs.

Bless them indeed and of the Glory is yours.    Thank you, dear Father, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Can y'all pray for me and my child? We're going through some really hard personal times and it's draining me. Really, really badly.


----------



## newgrowth15

girlonfire said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am requesting prayer for my mother. I don't even know where to begin.
> Health:
> She has been recently diagnosed as diabetic. She has back and beck issues as a result of several car accidents spanning from before I was born to 5 years ago. Her vericose veins make walking a struggle so much she's opted for a cane at the age of 55. Her body has a hard time healing from minor flesh wounds. She is considering surgery on her back. In the name of Jesus the demons of sickness and turmoil leave!! And never return!!
> 
> Business:
> For the past year and a half she's been following her dream of running her own in home care center. She recently lost a client which resulted in less income. Praying for new clients to be sent to her that are a good fit and pay well.
> 
> Sentimental:
> She's been seeing a guy that she was very excited about in the beginning but it's not working out the way she hoped. Praying for clarity and a positive outlook and that God would position an ideal partner in her way. Someone who studied the word and is excited about doing Gods work.
> 
> Then me,
> I was in a car accident recently and I'm praying that God will open up the floodgates of heaven and wash over me so many blessings that I can't handle it without crying and rejoicing and praising his name. I choose to believe God already has my new car waiting and all I need to do is be patient because he is an on time God. Yes he is.
> 
> Than you everyone in advance.





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can y'all pray for me and my child? We're going through some really hard personal times and it's draining me. Really, really badly.


Father God, I pray that Your will be done on earth as it is in heaven.  In the name of Your precious Son, Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15




----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I need prayer y'all.

I just found job I'm good at and can see myself at a while (for once) but I feel some funky stuff coming my way. I overheard a convo between my supervisor and her supervisor and I think they are planning to dump work on me. One person on the team is sick and going part time. I'm thinking they might dump that persons work on me because I know they already see BW as workhorses. I make less than all of them. Nobody has come to me yet. I'm already praying. Please pray for me!


----------



## mrselle

I'm in need of prayer.  I'm battling some thoughts from my past that are tormenting me.  I fear I made a mistake even though God told me that I did not make a mistake.  I'm wondering if the things I prayed for and the words I thought God spoke to me so many years ago are wrong.  In all honesty I have not been praying like I should and my focus has been on the wrong things.  For the past couple of weeks my mind has been telling me that I'm ugly, inadequate, boring and unimportant.  Nobody likes me and my husband married down.  A small part of me knows its the devil, but a bigger part of me says maybe all those things are true.  

I've been through this mental battle before.  The devil convinced me I was sick a few years ago.  I went to the doctor more than 10 times that year, had testing done and diagnosed myself with 13 different diseases.  The doctors never found anything wrong with me.  When I realized how many things I had diagnosed myself with I realized that I had a problem and that the devil had taken over.  I don't want to go down that road again.


----------



## Sashaa08

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I need prayer y'all.
> 
> I just found job I'm good at and can see myself at a while (for once) but I feel some funky stuff coming my way. I overheard a convo between my supervisor and her supervisor and I think they are planning to dump work on me. One person on the team is sick and going part time. I'm thinking they might dump that persons work on me because I know they already see BW as workhorses. I make less than all of them. Nobody has come to me yet. I'm already praying. Please pray for me!



All is well. Praying that nothing will be hidden from you and that God will uncover every hidden agenda. I also pray that you will not be misused but that you will be properly compensated for your contributions and talent. Promotion does not come for the east, south, or west but it comes from God! Let Him vindicate you.


----------



## Sashaa08

mrselle said:


> I'm in need of prayer.  I'm battling some thoughts from my past that are tormenting me.  I fear I made a mistake even though God told me that I did not make a mistake.  I'm wondering if the things I prayed for and the words I thought God spoke to me so many years ago are wrong.  In all honesty I have not been praying like I should and my focus has been on the wrong things.  For the past couple of weeks my mind has been telling me that I'm ugly, inadequate, boring and unimportant.  Nobody likes me and my husband married down.  A small part of me knows its the devil, but a bigger part of me says maybe all those things are true.
> 
> I've been through this mental battle before.  The devil convinced me I was sick a few years ago.  I went to the doctor more than 10 times that year, had testing done and diagnosed myself with 13 different diseases.  The doctors never found anything wrong with me.  When I realized how many things I had diagnosed myself with I realized that I had a problem and that the devil had taken over.  I don't want to go down that road again.



If the voice you hear aligns with the will of God and His Word, then it is Him. If the words you hear cause confusion or fear or are in opposition to what the Word of God says about you, tell the enemy to shut his mouth. You need to speak God's Word over yourself until it settles in your spirit. God is so smitten with you that He keeps a constant record of the very numbers of hairs on your head.  He says that you are fearfully and wonderfully made and sent you to this world at just the right time, because He knew the world needed you. You are fearfully and wonderfully made. There are more that are for you than those that are against you. When the enemy speaks to you, you need to literally open your mouth and speak the truth. I rebuke the spirit of depression off of you. Please keep talking with us and with those that are close to you. I want to make sure you are getting the support you need and deserve. XOXO


----------



## LadyBugsy

On the way to check myself into a behavioral health facility. I’m having daily anxiety attacks and can no longer live like this. So many things going on and I hope they can help.


----------



## Shimmie

LadyBugsy said:


> On the way to check myself into a behavioral health facility. I’m having daily anxiety attacks and can no longer live like this. So many things going on and I hope they can help.


Hi Sweetheart...

You're doing the right thing.   You are also so brave to share this and to acknowledge this to yourself.   God bless you ... beyond words, God Bless YOU!   

I'm here praying for you and with you.    Jesus has paid it all for you.  Always remember that and how much you are so loved.  Jesus paid it all.


----------



## movingforward

God I need favor and peace on this job.  I’m just in awe of the things VPs are doing to their direct reports.  Please bless me with a new job quickly.  AMEN!


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> God I need favor and peace on this job.  I’m just in awe of the things VPs are doing to their direct reports.  Please bless me with a new job quickly.  AMEN!


I pray that as the Holy Spirit leads, you will follow.   You will not be mislead.   To God be all the Glory.  In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## LadyBugsy

Been having a rough couple of weeks. Car issues. Spent over $2K on my car to have it break down today. Tried to check myself in to a behavioral program but I could not afford it.  I feel like I’m losing my mind but I have spaces of clarity. I really feel like a failure. I’m overwhelmed. Please pray for me.


----------



## futureapl

LadyBugsy said:


> Been having a rough couple of weeks. Car issues. Spent over $2K on my car to have it break down today. Tried to check myself in to a behavioral program but I could not afford it.  I feel like I’m losing my mind but I have spaces of clarity. I really feel like a failure. I’m overwhelmed. Please pray for me.



Praying for you sis. Check out NAMI.org sometimes they can help with affordable behavioral health services and calling 2-1-1.


----------



## newgrowth15

LadyBugsy said:


> Been having a rough couple of weeks. Car issues. Spent over $2K on my car to have it break down today. Tried to check myself in to a behavioral program but I could not afford it.  I feel like I’m losing my mind but I have spaces of clarity. I really feel like a failure. I’m overwhelmed. Please pray for me.


Breathe, just breathe and rest at His feet.  Be still and know that He is God.  Cast all of your cares upon Him, for He cares for you.  He has you in the cradle of His arm comforting you--receive the comfort.  God is in control and you are not a failure. Keep your mind stayed on Jesus and focus on the things that are true, honest, just, pure, lovely and of a good report.  Above all else, believe God. His report is the only true report. Read your Bible every day.  God bless you.


----------



## Jenaee

Requesting prayers for my son. He's going though a tough time in high school.

Also requesting prayers for myself. I have been praying and waiting for a job paying more money. After being rejected for the last year of applying, I have an interview on Wednesday for an internal position making more money. We've been struggling financially and bringing home more money would certainly help. I pray this opportunity is God's Will.


----------



## mz.rae

I'm requesting prayer for my mom and healing for her body. 
I'm also requesting prayer for myself, for some reason I am starting to feel down, depressed, and hopeless. I just feel like I'm lacking sense of direction. And my motivation and drive to keep pushing is dwindling because I just don't feel like I'm getting anywhere. 
I'm also dealing with feeling inadequate and not enough. 
I thank you ladies in advance for the prayers.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jenaee and @mz.rae, may God cause His face to shine upon you.  Lord, I ask that you pour out Your Spirit upon both of these women and bless them as You see fit.  Lord, help them to understand that You are both the purpose and the prize. Father cause them to know that You deserve their worship and their praise. Let each one confess with her whole heart that You are Lord of all and that You will supply all of her needs according to Your riches in glory through Christ Jesus. In the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## angie36

I need prayer because I am feeling down.  Even my children say that I’m not as happy as I use to be.   I feel alone.   I do consider myself a shy introvert and when I try to extend myself to talk to people, I guess I look odd and then I have anxiety issues.  I read this verse,
Romans 7:21, that when I try to do good,evil is within.  It stuck with me because i feel goodness on the inside but it shows as evilness on the outside.  I hope this make sense.  I need all the prayers because I believe the devil does not want me to shine.  Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Sashaa08

@angie36, don't focus on trying to shine. Seek His face and everything that you need will be added to you. Man looks at the outward appearance but God knows and sees your heart and your motive. Even if the execution isn't always perfect, God knows your heart. I pray that God will open your eyes so that you can see yourself the way that He sees you. He made you unique for a reason; you are not supposed to "fit in" and look, act, and think like everyone else.

I pray that God reveals to you what His will is for you, what your next task/assignment is. I pray also that He lifts all burdens from you and I rebuke the spirits of insecurity and depression off of you.

Last but not least, always follow Romans 7:21 with Philippians 3:13: "No, dear brothers and sisters, I have not achieved it, but I focus on this one thing: Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead..." Move forward, Angie.


----------



## angie36

Sashaa08 said:


> @angie36, don't focus on trying to shine. Seek His face and everything that you need will be added to you. Man looks at the outward appearance but God knows and sees your heart and your motive. Even if the execution isn't always perfect, God knows your heart. I pray that God will open your eyes so that you can see yourself the way that He sees you. He made you unique for a reason; you are not supposed to "fit in" and look, act, and think like everyone else.
> 
> I pray that God reveals to you what His will is for you, what your next task/assignment is. I pray also that He lifts all burdens from you and I rebuke the spirits of insecurity and depression off of you.
> 
> Last but not least, always follow Romans 7:21 with Philippians 3:13: "No, dear brothers and sisters, I have not achieved it, but I focus on this one thing: Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead..." Move forward, Angie.


 Thank you so much for the kind words.  I really needed them.  God Bless


----------



## Jenaee

*Update* I got the job!! To GOD be the glory!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Jenaee said:


> *Update* I got the job!! To GOD be the glory!!!


Hallelujah!


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I need prayers for my up coming interviews....my last one I got there and was told the position was filled but I had to be interviewed since it was scheduled.
I need a decent position.


----------



## Sashaa08

@SUPER SWEET, we pray that you are blessed with favor with every member of the interview committee and hiring team. We pray that what God has for you, is for you and He will open doors that NO man can shut. God will provide for you and meet every need according to His riches in glory through Christ Jesus.

He is not a respecter of persons; what He has done for others, He can and will do for you! I pray that you will have multiple offers and that the job that God has for you will be an increase in salary and provide opportunities for advancement.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I am going through a really dark time right now. I can't believe I'm back in this place.
Please pray for me. My prayers aren't being answered.


----------



## newgrowth15

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I am going through a really dark time right now. I can't believe I'm back in this place.
> Please pray for me. My prayers aren't being answered.


Father God, please help @TwoSnapsUp to keep her mind stayed on You.  Help her to remember how it was You who brought her through the last time and that she can rejoice in knowing that she can trust You to bring her through this trial she is facing right now.  Strengthen her as she daily puts on the whole armor of God and stands ready waiting on You for instruction, direction and victory.  In the name of Jesus Christ, we make these petitions, Amen! 

As a suggestion, please read through the 30 Day Praise Report Challenge found here in this forum. https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/30-day-praise-report-challenge.799909/ Take your time and read through each praise out loud.  Allow your ears to actually hear the praises coming from your lips -- it will change your whole perspective. Feel free to add your own praise as you see fit.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm only saying it here because I have no one to talk to.

I feel like I exist solely to be tortured.  I sometimes wonder if God, himself, is laughing at me. I'm tired of holding on the hope that things will get better. I'm tired of having no one to bare my soul to. I've lost all faith. I give up. I surrender. I'm truly breaking down inside and don't think I can recover this time. I'm tired of feeling like this.  I don't want to feel like this anymore.

I got it out and the reality of this only made me feel worse.


----------



## mrselle

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I'm only saying it here because I have no one to talk to.
> 
> I feel like I exist solely to be tortured.  I sometimes wonder if God, himself, is laughing at me. I'm tired of holding on the hope that things will get better. I'm tired of having no one to bare my soul to. I've lost all faith. I give up. I surrender. I'm truly breaking down inside and don't think I can recover this time. I'm tired of feeling like this.  I don't want to feel like this anymore.
> 
> I got it out and the reality of this only made me feel worse.



I just want to let you know that I have felt the way you feel.  No doubt, it's hard.  You want to give up, you ask yourself, "What's the point?", and despite all your praying you feel like things are getting worse instead of better.  The battle starts in the mind.  Keep your mind stayed on Jesus.  No, it's not easy.  Sometimes it feels impossible, but keep your mind stayed on Jesus.  Keep pushing.  Out of your pain will come great treasures.  I've been where you are and I can testify that things do get better.  Things will get better for you.  There is a season for everything.  Don't get caught up in the season you're in now.  Keep pressing forward.  I'm praying for you.  Don't give up.  God hasn't forgotten you.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

mrselle said:


> I just want to let you know that I have felt the way you feel.  No doubt, it's hard.  You want to give up, you ask yourself, "What's the point?", and despite all your praying you feel like things are getting worse instead of better.  The battle starts in the mind.  Keep your mind stayed on Jesus.  No, it's not easy.  Sometimes it feels impossible, but keep your mind stayed on Jesus.  Keep pushing.  Out of your pain will come great treasures.  I've been where you are and I can testify that things do get better.  Things will get better for you.  There is a season for everything.  Don't get caught up in the season you're in now.  Keep pressing forward.  I'm praying for you.  Don't give up.  God hasn't forgotten you.


I few weeks ago, I would have read this message and kept pressing forward. At this point I have nothing left in me. I’ve been ‘pressing forward’ for a while now. It just leads me deeper and deeper into a dark hole. I’m tired of having to put on a happy face when I am out and about. 

I don’t know. I just know that I am tired and drained of all energy used to hope and have faith. My heart is broken and I can’t even tell you why. It just is. I feel like God has turned his back in me.

It’s hard to put all this into words. I just know I’ve start to lose all feeling.

Anyway, I really appreciate you reading and responding.


----------



## Shimmie

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I few weeks ago, I would have read this message and kept pressing forward. At this point I have nothing left in me. I’ve been ‘pressing forward’ for a while now. It just leads me deeper and deeper into a dark hole. I’m tired of having to put on a happy face when I am out and about.
> 
> I don’t know. I just know that I am tired and drained of all energy used to hope and have faith. My heart is broken and I can’t even tell you why. It just is. I feel like God has turned his back in me.
> 
> It’s hard to put all this into words. I just know I’ve start to lose all feeling.
> 
> Anyway, I really appreciate you reading and responding.



@TwoSnapsUp ❤

One more round...give it one more round.   This time, not in your own strength, but in God's strength.   For in your weakness, in your hurt, in your doubts and fears, uncertainties... God is strong and Hus is with you.

It's not your feelings which dictate the presence of God in your life, it's not your perception of how it should feel, it's by choosing to believe God in spite of everything contrary. 

God still loves you and it not based upon your expectations from someone or some thing or situation that did not produce what you expected.   If nothing more, God has shown His love for you by protecting you from an unseen / unknown greater hurt in this life.

One more round...with God.  He will answer you and carry you with more love than you have ever known.

In Jesus' Name, Amen ❤


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Thank you. You made some good points.  I also plan to speak to my doctor about medical options. It’s just that bad, I believe.



Shimmie said:


> @TwoSnapsUp ❤
> 
> One more round...give it one more round.   This time, not in your own strength, but in God's strength.   For in your weakness, in your hurt, in your doubts and fears, uncertainties... God is strong and Hus is with you.
> 
> It's not your feelings which dictate the presence of God in your life, it's not your perception of how it should feel, it's by choosing to believe God in spite of everything contrary.
> 
> God still loves you and it not based upon your expectations from someone or some thing or situation that did not produce what you expected.   If nothing more, God has shown His love for you by protecting you from an unseen / unknown greater hurt in this life.
> 
> One more round...with God.  He will answer you and carry you with more love than you have ever known.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen ❤


----------



## Shimmie

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Thank you. You made some good points.  I also plan to speak to my doctor about medical options. It’s just that bad, I believe.




I pray that the Right options will be given to you.  You are not alone. These are not random words...you are not alone.  God is right there for you to talk to about it ALL.  He is listening.  ❤


----------



## Laela

(((( @LadyBugsy ))))))  Happy Holidays to you... May God continue to do a mighty work in you!


----------



## AgeinATL

Looking for prayers for my marriage and my family. Trying to get direction on what to do about both. I can’t take another year like last year and neither can my children. I feel that I hear from God but none of it makes sense. Praying for peace, wisdom, and direction to make the right decision for me, my marriage, and my children.


----------



## newgrowth15

@AgeinATL, God is not the author of confusion.  Get still before Him and listen as He speaks to your heart.  

Father in heaven, I ask that You speak to AgeinATL's heart and give her Your peace as only You can.  Help her to hear from You and to make decisions about her family that brings glory to Your name. Help her to trust You and believe that You know what is best for her and her family even if she does not understand. Strengthen her and help her to remember to walk and talk with You every single day. Remind her that You created her, her husband and her children in Your image and that they all belong to You--that You love them one and the same.  In Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## AgeinATL

@newgrowth15 

 
Thank you so much


----------



## alex114

I need help in crying out to Him concerning my pain and sorrow over recent fellowship rejections, my academics, my current financial issues/constraints, for... just help, whether it be with my state of mind (the depression and anxiety that I struggle with), my ability to concentrate/focus, my intellectual stamina, the interviewers I'll have next week, a blessing on my marriage, my financial health/stewardship, and an illumination of the paths I need to take now and moving forward. I also need to confess and repent, because I know that I am far below par in terms of my ability to hear Him. I really just want to seek Him, prayerfully. Please pray for me in all of these areas. Thank you so much, and God bless.


----------



## movingforward

Please Lord allow this job to be mine.....if its in your will.  I reallly cant deal with these unprofessional people at my job any longer.


----------



## levette

I lost something and want to find it ask for God to lead me to find it today.


----------



## Sashaa08

alex114 said:


> I need help in crying out to Him concerning my pain and sorrow over recent fellowship rejections, my academics, my current financial issues/constraints, for... just help, whether it be with my state of mind (the depression and anxiety that I struggle with), my ability to concentrate/focus, my intellectual stamina, the interviewers I'll have next week, a blessing on my marriage, my financial health/stewardship, and an illumination of the paths I need to take now and moving forward. I also need to confess and repent, because I know that I am far below par in terms of my ability to hear Him. I really just want to seek Him, prayerfully. Please pray for me in all of these areas. Thank you so much, and God bless.



I pray that God lifts your head and regulates your thoughts. I pray that God perfects everything that concerns you and that you will walk by faith and not by sight.  Stand firm and speak God's word over yourself, over your marriage, over your thoughts, and over your career path. His word is a lamp unto your feet, and a light unto your path.

If you have confessed and repented, remember that He has forgiven you. So don't allow the enemy to keep throwing your past faults in your face. You are a new creature. I pray that God silences the voices of the accuser and that you hear His voice clearly (in the Word it says, that the sheep of His pasture hear His voice and the voice of a stranger they will not follow). I also pray that God reveals to you the depth of His love for you. His love and goodness to you isn't based upon your works or if you got a gold star for the day. It cannot be earned-it is a gift. It is His pleasure to bless  and keep you.

If you seek Him diligently, He will reveal more of Himself to you. You are already here seeking His assistance and intervention on your behalf; stand firm and watch the Lord deliver you. I pray that He gives you favor for your upcoming interviews and that is He will continue to knit you and your husband closer together.


----------



## Sashaa08

movingforward said:


> Please Lord allow this job to be mine.....if its in your will.  I reallly cant deal with these unprofessional people at my job any longer.



We have had many testimonies on the weekly prayer line of those who were in terrible work situations (mentally and verbally abusive, hidden agendas, discrimination, etc) and God delivered them. He is not a respecter of persons and what He has done for others, He will do for you. I pray that He will give you the strength to stand and the daily grace you need in your current place of employment. I also pray that He will give you multiple offers of employment in an enjoyable setting with solid benefits, and opportunities for advancement.


----------



## Sashaa08

levette said:


> I lost something and want to find it ask for God to lead me to find it today.



I pray that God will reveal all that is hidden and that whatever the item is that you need to find that you will find it today. I ask that God brings back to your memory where the item is and that He sends you there.


----------



## alex114

Dear Sasha,

Thank you so much for agreeing with me in my prayers-- I felt this in my spirit, and I feel lighter having seen the way you care for your brothers and sisters in Christ. 

God bless you and keep you. @Sashaa08


----------



## newgrowth15

@alex114, @movingforward,  Just say Thank You to the Lord. Recognize all of the blessings your already have in your life and thank God for them.  He will continue to bless you, but godliness with contentment is great gain. I Timothy 6:6


----------



## Jphillips

Good morning!
I need prayer for focus, strength, wisdom and energy.  
Thank you!


----------



## alex114

newgrowth15 said:


> @alex114, @movingforward,  Just say Thank You to the Lord. Recognize all of the blessings your already have in your life and thank God for them.  He will continue to bless you, but godliness with contentment is great gain. I Timothy 6:6


Thank you very much! God bless


----------



## newgrowth15

Jphillips said:


> Good morning!
> I need prayer for focus, strength, wisdom and energy.
> Thank you!


Father, thank you for the clarity you give to us when we keep our minds on you. Thank you for the wisdom you freely give to us when we ask you for it. Thank you for your strength which is revealed in our weakness. Thank you for the double portion of your energy when we feel we cannot go any further -- it is then that we realize it is you who carries us. Lord we love you and we praise you in Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## movingforward

Sashaa08 said:


> We have had many testimonies on the weekly prayer line of those who were in terrible work situations (mentally and verbally abusive, hidden agendas, discrimination, etc) and God delivered them. He is not a respecter of persons and what He has done for others, He will do for you. I pray that He will give you the strength to stand and the daily grace you need in your current place of employment. I also pray that He will give you multiple offers of employment in an enjoyable setting with solid benefits, and opportunities for advancement.



Thank you for your prayers.  It’s tough, especially anytime I feel comfortable, the Lord will shake me up where I’m uncomfortable and stay the course.  

But I’m hanging on.


----------



## movingforward

@Sashaa08 and @Shimmie 

So a testimony. I have an employee that reports to me.  I was out of the office and he texted me his resignation (which was fine).  However, I accidentally texted him - The job market is booming! I know I will be able to get another job soon.  (I thought I was texting someone else).

I asked him not to share the information as it is personal.   Well my VP offered me a RETENTION BONUS if I stay for five months.  

I was shocked and thankful, because that means for 5 months I have job security.  ALso I will get a nice bonus at the end of it.

I’m going to continue to look for another job.  But I feel shocked and BLESSED.

Thank you Lord!


----------



## Sashaa08

@movingforward Wow! What the devil meant for evil, God turned it around for your benefit! Definitely keep seeking, but praise the Lord that when you leave, you are leaving with a bonus!


----------



## Neomorph

Hey Ladies,

I have a prayer request as I submit my application for a masters program that will help me with getting into medical school (or another healthcare profession, depending on what God has in store for me.) and for my references to write outstanding letters of recommendation.


----------



## movingforward

Ladies, please pray for my sister.   I posted (and removed) a thread about my dream last night.  She and I was talking tonight and she had a dream that she had to go to the hospital (the same dream). I told her I had the same dream and asked her to make a doctor appointment.  She was stubborn about not making an appointment.  I reminded her that she is a single mom and my niece father will have custody if something happens to her.  

So ladies, I ask that you lift my sister up in prayer.  She is doing better, but for both of us to have the same dream.   I rather error on the side of caution.

Thank you..


----------



## mrselle

Neomorph said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have a prayer request as I submit my application for a masters program that will help me with getting into medical school (or another healthcare profession, depending on what God has in store for me.) and for my references to write outstanding letters of recommendation.



Lifting you up in prayer.  I pray God will give you clarity and wisdom.  I also pray that He will open doors for you, make your path clear and move the hearts of your references.


----------



## mrselle

I will lift up you, your sister and family in prayer.  Pray without ceasing.  

Just out of curiosity because this came to me as I read your post, has your sister taken the flu shot this season?


----------



## movingforward

mrselle said:


> I will lift up you, your sister and family in prayer.  Pray without ceasing.
> 
> Just out of curiosity because this came to me as I read your post, has your sister taken the flu shot this season?



Thank you.  I believe so, she’s particular about things like that.


----------



## newgrowth15

movingforward said:


> Ladies, please pray for my sister.   I posted (and removed) a thread about my dream last night.  She and I was talking tonight and she had a dream that she had to go to the hospital (the same dream). I told her I had the same dream and asked her to make a doctor appointment.  She was stubborn about not making an appointment.  I reminded her that she is a single mom and my niece father will have custody if something happens to her.
> 
> So ladies, I ask that you lift my sister up in prayer.  She is doing better, but for both of us to have the same dream.   I rather error on the side of caution.
> 
> Thank you..


Father God, you said in your Word that without faith it is impossible to please you. I ask that you strengthen the faith of these two sisters so that they will receive the healing in faith. I also ask that they will share the testimony of your healing and faithfulness with others, while remembering to give you the glory.  In Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies, can we please lift Timothy Cunningham up in prayer.  He's currently missing and there have been no traces of him.  There's a thread posted in OT to get more back story https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/missing-atlanta-cdc-employee.831867/

The prayers of a righteous man availeth much.  Please join me in praying for this young man, his family and friends, and the ladies on this board that know him from school or work.


----------



## Sashaa08

bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, can we please lift Timothy Cunningham up in prayer.  He's currently missing and there have been no traces of him.  There's a thread posted in OT to get more back story https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/missing-atlanta-cdc-employee.831867/
> 
> The prayers of a righteous man availeth much.  Please join me in praying for this young man, his family and friends, and the ladies on this board that know him from school or work.



We stand in agreement for the safety of Timothy Cunningham. We pray that he will be found alive and well and we also pray for his family and friends who are very concerned about him. You have not given us a spirit of fear, so we will not fear but yet place our trust in You, for You oh God are our help, our protection, our refuge, and our fortress. The name of the LORD is a fortified tower; the righteous run to it and are safe. (Proverbs 18:10)


----------



## movingforward

Thank you for your prayers regarding my sister.   I dont know whaat I was sensing but she is well.

Now, please pray for me.  I hate my job so much that I see a change in me for the negative.  I have been looking for a new job for close to two years with no breakthrough.  I feel trap, sometimes depress and all I want to do is cry.

However,, I know I have the victory!  Just pray my strength and favor during this time.


----------



## Sashaa08

@movingforward, I know that you have been seeking a new employment opportunity. Pray for your coworkers, even those who are mean-spirited. God will make them your footstool in due time. I am telling you what I have experienced first hand and also what I have seen. So do not fear, for the Lord God is with you; do not be dismayed, for He is your God. He will strengthen you and help you; He will uphold you with His  righteous right hand. We pray for your strength to keep standing on His promise no matter what it looks like. I pray that you keep your sweet spirit and that you don't let the atmosphere change your spirit and demeanor. I also pray that the Holy Spirit will comfort you and bind the spirit of depression and despair. 

Yes, you have the victory! We stand in agreement with you and we look forward to reading about your praise report of the new job and the subsequent job offers.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ladies, can we please pray for my son. He has been sick off and on since the beginning of Jan first it was his asthma, then he caught the flu, now they think it's bronchitis. Along with all of that he has been complaining of chest pains and taking medicine around the clock. His primary doctor is actually referring us to a lung specialist. Please pray for him I just want my baby to be happy and healthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

ClassyJSP said:


> Ladies, can we please pray for my son. He has been sick off and on since the beginning of Jan first it was his asthma, then he caught the flu, now they think it's bronchitis. Along with all of that he has been complaining of chest pains and taking medicine around the clock. His primary doctor is actually referring us to a lung specialist. Please pray for him I just want my baby to be happy and healthy.



@ClassyJSP, you truly have a mother's heart and it shows in your concern for your son. As I lift up you and your son in prayer, I am reminded that I recently read a book called The One Minute Cure and it really helped me a lot. http://amzn.to/2tkZXXE

Father God, you are the God who heals us of all of our diseases.  In the name of Jesus Christ, I am asking that you allow your healing oil to run over and through this child and that you would restore to him the good health you have for him.  You said in your Word that all good gifts come from above and we are believing you for good health for this little one.  Father, I am also asking that you envelop this mother with your peace as only you can give it.  Help her to trust you and not worry about her child, because you love him and care for him even more than she does.  In the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## movingforward

Update on my sister.  THank you ladies again for your prayers.  She was recently blessed with a position that she doesnt qualify for, with an upgraded title, the company is close to her daughters school (less commute time) AND a $42k salary increase.  

WONT HE DO IT! 

God is truly blessing his people.  

Thank you again everyone for your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> Update on my sister.  THank you ladies again for your prayers.  She was recently blessed with a position that she doesnt qualify for, with an upgraded title, the company is close to her daughters school (less commute time) AND a $42k salary increase.
> 
> WONT HE DO IT!
> 
> God is truly blessing his people.
> 
> Thank you again everyone for your prayers.


Praise God...Amen


----------



## Lucia

PLease pray for my family member who just got out of the hospital and is recouperating and a friends mom who’s in the hospital. Thanks praise Jesus!


----------



## Sashaa08

Lucia said:


> PLease pray for my family member who just got out of the hospital and is recouperating and a friends mom who’s in the hospital. Thanks praise Jesus!



Lord God we pray divine healing and complete restoration for Lucia's family member who was recently released from the hospital and her friend's mother. We pray for every doctor, nurse, therapist, and CNA who will be ministering to their needs. We also pray that the insurance company covers every expense and that the medication prescribed works effectively with no side effects. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Hi Sisters! Just a friendly reminder that we have someone manning the weekly prayer dial in every Thursday evening at 9:00pm EST. We pray over requests that are posted here; however, you are welcome to dial in to request prayer as well.

*Call in Number: (712) 432-8399*

*Access Code: 744158*
*Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> PLease pray for my family member who just got out of the hospital and is recouperating and a friends mom who’s in the hospital. Thanks praise Jesus!


Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for being the comfort, the love and the total healing presence for @Lucia 's family and the dear mom of her friend who need your healing and peace.   Relieve them of any fear of diagnosis, any fear of financial coverings, any fear of support.  

Dear Father, let them just REST.  Rest in you and allowing the comfort of your love surrounds them inside and out.   Let them rest, give rest to each of their loved ones.  Give rest to those who caring for them.   Let them not be weary in well doing, let none be over taxed nor stressed.  Just let them rest...totally and completely in you.   

Dear Father, for all that you are and for all that we come to you for, thank you is never enough.  Yet, we say thank you, Dear Father God in Heaven and we say thank you from the inward / outward of our heart and souls.  

All praise and glory is unto you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Lord God we pray divine healing and complete restoration for Lucia's family member who was recently released from the hospital and her friend's mother. We pray for every doctor, nurse, therapist, and CNA who will be ministering to their needs. We also pray that the insurance company covers every expense and that the medication prescribed works effectively with no side effects. In Jesus' name, amen.


Thank you @Sashaa08  for being here and for being the strong presence of God's love.   To you, I pray all and every blessing that could ever exist to shower upon you.  You are truly my sister and one to all.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Love always, Shimmie


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> Thank you @Sashaa08  for being here and for being the strong presence of God's love.   To you, I pray all and every blessing that could ever exist to shower upon you.  You are truly my sister and one to all.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Love always, Shimmie



Thank you Shimmie! God bless you abundantly for all that you do for the LHCF sisters. You are truly a prayer warrior and an iron that sharpens iron!


----------



## Lucia

Sashaa08 said:


> Lord God we pray divine healing and complete restoration for Lucia's family member who was recently released from the hospital and her friend's mother. We pray for every doctor, nurse, therapist, and CNA who will be ministering to their needs. We also pray that the insurance company covers every expense and that the medication prescribed works effectively with no side effects. In Jesus' name, amen.


@Sashaa08

@Shimmie

Praise report!
And all the ladies here who pray for us and with us thank you sooooo much!

Praise God the father, Praise God the Son, and Praise God the Holy Spirit even though my family member had a medical event there was no damage and they have a clean bill of health going foward. My friends mom is doing well also.
Only He can do this. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> @Sashaa08
> 
> @Shimmie
> 
> Praise report!
> And all the ladies here who pray for us and with us thanks you sooooo much!
> 
> Praise God the father, Praise God the Son, and Praise God the Holy Spirit even though my family member had a medical event there was no damage and they have a clean bill of health going dowsed. My friends mom is doing well also.
> Only He can do this. Amen!


@Lucia  Glory to God!   Glory and All Praises to His Name.   HIS Name is Jesus!   Healer, Lord of All, More than Worthy to be Praised.   Thank you Father God in Heaven for this and all.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Sashaa08

@Lucia, Praise the Lord!!! Thank you for coming back with the praise report. God is able!


----------



## bellatiamarie

Please pray for my grandmother.... she’s in the hospital with an infection.  I know God as a healer.... and as she always says to me “God aint gonna leave me to myself!”  I believe it’s already done but would appreciate for the saints to touch with me on this one.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Please pray for my grandmother.... she’s in the hospital with an infection.  I know God as a healer.... and as she always says to me “God aint gonna leave me to myself!”  I believe it’s already done but would appreciate for the saints to touch with me on this one.  Thank you.


Dear Father, we lift Bellatiamarie's grandmother to you and as she has so faithfully said of you, "You will never leave her nor forsake her; you are with her all the time." (_"God ain't gonna leave me to myself"_)  

No matter the infection, no matter the cause, no matter the symptoms, thank you Dear Father for not only healing this dear daughter of yours, but for also keeping her in good health, well-being and at total peace, which is all in your love for her and more.

Thank you, Dear Father in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Dear @bellatiamarie, for your Darling Grandmother...


----------



## bellatiamarie

Shimmie said:


> Dear Father, we lift Bellatiamarie's grandmother to you and as she has so faithfully said of you, "You will never leave her nor forsake her; you are with her all the time." (_"God ain't gonna leave me to myself"_)
> 
> No matter the infection, no matter the cause, no matter the symptoms, thank you Dear Father for not only healing this dear daughter of yours, but for also keeping her in good health, well-being and at total peace, which is all in your love for her and more.
> 
> Thank you, Dear Father in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Dear @bellatiamarie, for your Darling Grandmother...



Thank you!!  We definitely appreciate it.... mini praise report.... the nurse said she was pretty bad off when she came into the hospital... vitals were poor and she had a fever of 103.  30 minutes later, after they’d administered IV fluids they rechecked her temp and it was 99.5 and her vitals had stabilized.  The nurse said “hmmm that’s strange for her vitals and temp to have improved so quickly and we haven’t given her Tylenol or anything” I said sir there’s nothing strange about it.... prayer changes things!!

Let me tell you about the God I serve!!  We don’t have to wait on no healing over here. All we have to do is call on the name of the Lord and He will speak a word!!  Praise the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Thank you!!  We definitely appreciate it.... mini praise report.... the nurse said she was pretty bad off when she came into the hospital... vitals were poor and she had a fever of 103.  30 minutes later, after they’d administered IV fluids they rechecked her temp and it was 99.5 and her vitals had stabilized.  The nurse said “hmmm that’s strange for her vitals and temp to have improved so quickly and we haven’t given her Tylenol or anything” I said sir there’s nothing strange about it.... prayer changes things!!
> 
> Let me tell you about the God I serve!!  We don’t have to wait on no healing over here. All we have to do is call in the name of the Lord and He will speak a word!!  Praise the Lord!


   It's all about Jesus, Our Lord.    Praise God!    

Love to you and Grandmom


----------



## bellatiamarie

Shimmie said:


> It's all about Jesus, Our Lord.    Praise God!
> 
> Love to you and Grandmom



Thanks again @Shimmie  you replied to my prayer request so expediently and I sincerely appreciate it.  I will keep you updated on my grandmother.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies, please continue to pray for my grandmother.  I'm in the middle of trying to get her prescription drug plan information figured out.  Please pray with me that it all works in her favor.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sashaa08

bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, please continue to pray for my grandmother.  I'm in the middle of trying to get her prescription drug plan information figured out.  Please pray with me that it all works in her favor.  Thanks in advance!



We pray that God will lead you to a program where 100% of your grandmother's medications will be covered in Jesus' name and that anything she needs will be available to her without stress and financial strain or pressure.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Sashaa08 said:


> We pray that God will lead you to a program where 100% of your grandmother's medications will be covered in Jesus' name and that anything she needs will be available to her without stress and financial strain or pressure.



Thank you!  I trust Him!


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> Ladies, please continue to pray for my grandmother.  I'm in the middle of trying to get her prescription drug plan information figured out.  Please pray with me that it all works in her favor.  Thanks in advance!


Still in prayer for you and Grandmom.  All shall go well for you.  It is Well, In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

LHCF Prayer Warrior Sisrers, please pray for me.  Pray down the strongholds that have arisen in the sale of my mother's house.  I am trying to practice what I preach by keeping the faith, speaking life and praising God for the outcome in advance. I am asking that you join your faith with my faith for God's supernatural intervention and outcome for His glory. There are several people who need to see that God is real and that He can do exceedingly above and beyond what we humams could ever think or imagine.

I don't want to say too much right now, but I will give a detailed praise report after the sale has been completed.

Thank you for your prayers.  I am standing on Exodus 14:14 The Lord shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> LHCF Prayer Warrior Sisrers, please pray for me.  Pray down the strongholds that have arisen in the sale of my mother's house.  I am trying to practice what I preach by keeping the faith, speaking life and praising God for the outcome in advance. I am asking that you join your faith with my faith for God's supernatural intervention and outcome for His glory. There are several people who need to see that God is real and that He can do exceedingly above and beyond what we humams could ever think or imagine.
> 
> I don't want to say too much right now, but I will give a detailed praise report after the sale has been completed.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers.  I am standing on Exodus 14:14 The Lord shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace.


Dearest Sister:  I embrace you in my heart in prayers of love and total agreement.   God shall Favour you above and beyond your desires and tequests.

Beyond words, for it is in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Sister:  I embrace you in my heart in prayers of love and total agreement.   God shall Favour you above and beyond your desires and tequests.
> 
> Beyond words, for it is in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


Thank you for your prayers @Shimmie.  I just received another call from the real estate agent saying the buyers wants some other inspection.  The devil is pulling every trick in his bag, BUT GOD...


----------



## moneychaser

I am in a similar boat and would like for you ladies to pray for me as well.  I have my house on the market now and I really need it sold before June for a number of things to fall into place.

I know he says be anxious for nothing and I trust the lord with my  ENTIRE being but I need him to "release it."


----------



## newgrowth15

moneychaser said:


> I am in a similar boat and would like for you ladies to pray for me as well.  I have my house on the market now and I really need it sold before June for a number of things to fall into place.
> 
> I know he says be anxious for nothing and I trust the lord with my  ENTIRE being but I need him to "release it."



Father God in the name of your precious son, Jesus Christ, I ask that you open the windows of heaven and pour out your blessings on @moneychaser so that she will sell her home quickly and that she will get far above her asking price. I also ask that you grant her your peace as she waits patiently on your timing. Thank you, Lord. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

moneychaser said:


> I am in a similar boat and would like for you ladies to pray for me as well.  I have my house on the market now and I really need it sold before June for a number of things to fall into place.
> 
> I know he says be anxious for nothing and I trust the lord with my  ENTIRE being but I need him to "release it."


I agree in prayer for you as well, Dear One.   All of your cares, all of your needs shall never exceed what God has planned for you.   God will never let you down nor will He allow any other to do you an injustice.   

Be encouraged.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## moneychaser

Thank you ladies!!!  I received a HUGE unexpected blessing today!  God is so amazing!


----------



## Cien

Ladies, 
I am coming to you all in tears and asking for your prayers.
My mom had a terrible fall last week at her home due to a severe leg wound that has become deeply infected. Actually, doctors have diagnosed it as a leg ulcer. Unbeknownst to us, she had been trying to self heal over the last couple of months which most likely made things worse.

She has been hospitalized for the last 4 days, in deep pain. Doctors are medicating her with lortab and morphine, but they still haven't' found the right combination of antibiotics to help fight the infection. Her white blood cells are increasing and kidneys are being affected as well. Today she started crying as they were treating the wound. I am truly sick about this.

I am reaching out and asking for you prayer warriors to include my mom in your prayers for healing. 
Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## mrselle

Cien said:


> Ladies,
> I am coming to you all in tears and asking for your prayers.
> My mom had a terrible fall last week at her home due to a severe leg wound that has become deeply infected. Actually, doctors have diagnosed it as a leg ulcer. Unbeknownst to us, she had been trying to self heal over the last couple of months which most likely made things worse.
> 
> She has been hospitalized for the last 4 days, in deep pain. Doctors are medicating her with lortab and morphine, but they still haven't' found the right combination of antibiotics to help fight the infection. Her white blood cells are increasing and kidneys are being affected as well. Today she started crying as they were treating the wound. I am truly sick about this.
> 
> I am reaching out and asking for you prayer warriors to include my mom in your prayers for healing.
> Thanking you all in advance.



I will keep your mom lifted up in prayer.  I pray that she would be healed from the crown of her head to the soles of her feet from the inside out.  I pray God would give the doctors, nurses and everyone working on her case wisdom and guidance in treating her.  I pray they find the right combination of medicines to heal the ulcer, clear the infection and minimize her pain.  I pray that this does not affect her kidney function and that her wbc would return to a normal range.  I also pray that you would not worry.  Cast all of your cares.  God has this and so much more.  Your mother will be healed and you can count it as done.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cien said:


> Ladies,
> I am coming to you all in tears and asking for your prayers.
> My mom had a terrible fall last week at her home due to a severe leg wound that has become deeply infected. Actually, doctors have diagnosed it as a leg ulcer. Unbeknownst to us, she had been trying to self heal over the last couple of months which most likely made things worse.
> 
> She has been hospitalized for the last 4 days, in deep pain. Doctors are medicating her with lortab and morphine, but they still haven't' found the right combination of antibiotics to help fight the infection. Her white blood cells are increasing and kidneys are being affected as well. Today she started crying as they were treating the wound. I am truly sick about this.
> 
> I am reaching out and asking for you prayer warriors to include my mom in your prayers for healing.
> Thanking you all in advance.



I pray for your mom, asking God for full healing. Father, please guide the doctors. Help them reduce and eliminate the pain. Help them deliver the intervention that will completely eliminate the infection and leave her whole and healthy. Soothe and be with Cien and her mother so that nothing about this feels overwhelming--so that while the wound is being treated the peace of God warmly overwhelms both of their hearts with calm and love. Amen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I could use your prayers.

I am concerned about an immature, gossipy, Christian with low integrity. Please pray for her for wisdom, to be careful about latching onto people in order to dump gossip on them. Once you get a reputation for being the type who talks behind others' backs, you can bring Christianity down because it makes Christianity look ineffective to mold hearts.

I haven't dealt with this since high school, and I can't help the person, and I've been concerned about the reputation she's getting but may be unaware of. I'm releasing the situation to God completely. I'm asking people to pray for her to no longer need or desire superiority or gossiping or whatever she feels she gets from her behavior. She is already amazing without gossiping, and I pray she learns that.


----------



## newgrowth15

@YvetteWithJoy perhaps you can encourage her by letting her know what you think of her based on the last sentence of your post.  Also when she gets gossipy, stop her in her tracks and let her know that you don't need the details of someone's situation in order to pray for them. You may be the only voice of grace and honesty that she hears that will help her to have a closer walk with The Lord.


----------



## bellatiamarie

So sorry.... forgot to give you ladies a complete update.  Granny was discharged from the hospital Sunday.  The infection is clearing up.  She’s doing much better thank God!  Also.... keep praying about her insurance.  Some progress has definitely been made but I’m trusting God for a miracle with this!  Thank you for continuing to pray for my Grandmother.


----------



## BlackRinse

.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies, please pray for Leah Sharibu.... one of the girls kidnapped a few months ago in Nigeria by Boko Haram that still has not been released.  She is Christian and refused to deny her faith and convert to Islam so they have not released her.  This child has been on my heart.  This is the type of life/death type of faith in God we are supposed to have as believers. Please pray with me that God will deliver her from the hands of the enemy.






The father of Leah, the only Dapchi schoolgirl still being held by the Boko Haram terrorists, Mr. Nathan Sharibu, on Saturday, debunked reports that his daughter had been released.

Sharibu, speaking with Punch, described the purported release of Leah as an imagination

Leah was among the 110 girls abducted by Boko Haram on February 19 in Dapchi, Yobe State.

About 104 of the girls had since returned after insurgents refused to release Leah on the ground that she refused to renounce her Christian faith.

However, reports emerged on Friday night from online platforms, quoting BBC Hausa Service that Leah had regained her freedom and was on her way to reunite with her parents.

But speaking on the development, Sharibu dismissed the rumour and urged those behind the story to stop creating confusion with fake news of Leah’s release.


He said, “Leah is not back yet, but we are praying and hoping that God will grant her freedom someday.

“I want to appeal to social media handlers to stop confusing us with fake news about Leah’s release.

“I know the traffic they generate with headlines about Leah, but such headlines should be authentic and not mere rumour.”

Secretary of the abducted Dapchi schoolgirls parents’ association, Mallam Bukar Kachalla, also appealed to the government to hasten up. He described Leah’s reported release as diversionary.


He further called on the Federal Government to hasten the process of Leah’s return so that she could be reunited with her parents


----------



## movingforward

I decided to move back to Colorado.  My prayer is that God will make this transition easy and favorable.  I do need a job and funds to move.  But I’m tired of trying to figure things out.  I’m giving it over to God.


----------



## Sashaa08

Wow. I wrote a prayer and it erased! Will write it again. We petition Heaven on behalf of our beloved sister, Leah, and our other young sisters who have been kidnapped by the Boko Haram. Lord, she is being imprisoned because she loves and serves You and refused to bow to Baal. We ask you oh God to hear our cries and vindicate her. Release her, release your daughters, to return to their families. We also ask that you restore and heal them mentally, spiritually, physically, and emotionally due to this traumatic experience. Let them return to their families with testimonies of Your goodness.


----------



## Sashaa08

movingforward said:


> I decided to move back to Colorado.  My prayer is that God will make this transition easy and favorable.  I do need a job and funds to move.  But I’m tired of trying to figure things out.  I’m giving it over to God.


We pray oh God that You grant MovingForward favor with her return to Colorado. That You hold her hand and gently guide her each and every step of the way, make it easy for her so that she doesn't have to worry for a second. Meet every need, increase her territory, let her return to Colorado living a better life than she did before she moved. Give her discernment and divine instruction that is crystal clear and she cannot make a misstep. In Jesus' name.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Please keep praying for Leah Sharibu.  Tomorrow is her birthday.


----------



## Sashaa08

@bellatiamarie, we stand in agreement with you for Leah Sharibu's immediate release in Jesus' name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my friends. The wife took her husband to the ER yesterday with shortness of breath. He was diagnosed with high blood pressure and now today, they are talking about putting him on dialysis. They are both believers and know the power of prayer. Father God, we stand on your promises and believe your word. You are the God who heals us. We believe your report. My friend is supernaturally healed in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Sashaa08

Lord God we stand in agreement with our sister @newgrowth15 for the healing of her friend's husband. I pray oh God that when they retest his kidney function that it shows drastic improvement and that he will not need to be placed on dialysis. I pray that you will help his blood pressure be controlled in normal range through lifestyle changes. We believe the report of the Lord-He is a healer!


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you @Sashaa08.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my friends. The wife took her husband to the ER yesterday with shortness of breath. He was diagnosed with high blood pressure and now today, they are talking about putting him on dialysis. They are both believers and know the power of prayer. Father God, we stand on your promises and believe your word. You are the God who heals us. We believe your report. My friend is supernaturally healed in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


Dearest Father, thank you for healing this dear man of God and keeping both he and his wife safely and cared for with every need in their lives.  Bless them with your loving peace and presence; let them know that they are not alone, that you are with them completely with all of that has occurred.  

Dear Father, you are more than Healer, you are Protector of all there is about them.   You love them and there is nothing that can separate them from your heart.  Thank you dear Father God... Thank you again and again. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you for the prayer @Shimmie. I am certain my friends can feel the love and strength of God surrounding them at this time.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for the prayer @Shimmie. I am certain my friends can feel the love and strength of God surrounding them at this time.


   For you, Sweetheart.   Such a loving heart you have no matter what you are going through, yet...you love and pray for everyone, in love.   You have the heart of Jesus, for sure you do.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you sisters for your prayers. My friend's husband was discharged from the hospital yesterday and he seems to be doing better.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you for your prayers. My mom's house was finally sold and closed. I'm going over to the praise report thread with this one.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise the Lord!! Thank you @newgrowth15 for coming back with the praise reports! I am selling my father's house so I am believing for a quick approval (from the court, we already have a buyer). 

We will keep praying for your friend's husband that there will be no relapses and he will have a complete recovery.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Dear Ladies, please pray for my sis - docs say she has 3 fibroids (largest one is 10cm).  We ask that King Jesus, the Great Physician should touch and heal her perfectly so that she doesn't need surgery and her fertility isn't compromised.  Thank you all so much and God bless you.


----------



## Sashaa08

We pray that @blessedandfavoured 's sister is healed completely and that according to Deuteronomy 28 that the fruit of her womb is blessed. We pray that the Lord will instruct her with what dietary changes or lifestyle changes she should make to dissolve the fibroids quickly and completely.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> Praise the Lord!! Thank you @newgrowth15 for coming back with the praise reports! I am selling my father's house so I am believing for a quick approval (from the court, we already have a buyer).
> 
> We will keep praying for your friend's husband that there will be no relapses and he will have a complete recovery.


Father God, in the name of Jesus Christ, we ask that the home of @Sashaa08's father be released from the court and sold quickly and smoothly with enough money left over to put something away for the future. Lord, all the glory belongs to You. Thank you, Lord. In Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Dear Ladies, please pray for my sis - docs say she has 3 fibroids (largest one is 10cm).  We ask that King Jesus, the Great Physician should touch and heal her perfectly so that she doesn't need surgery and her fertility isn't compromised.  Thank you all so much and God bless you.


@blessedandfavoured, I touch and agree with you regarding your sister in the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you for your prayer @newgrowth15!


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Sashaa08 said:


> We pray that @blessedandfavoured 's sister is healed completely and that according to Deuteronomy 28 that the fruit of her womb is blessed. We pray that the Lord will instruct her with what dietary changes or lifestyle changes she should make to dissolve the fibroids quickly and completely.





newgrowth15 said:


> @blessedandfavoured, I touch and agree with you regarding your sister in the precious name of Jesus Christ, Amen!



Thank you Ladies for your prayer.  May Father God answer us in Jesus's name, amen.  I pray that the Lord will help you both (and all the other ladies here) in all things and answer all your prayers, in Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Lucia

Ladies I’m really being attacked  in the workplace something fierce from all sides from the clients being too many at a time to coworkers showing their butts and lazing about, not wanting to help.
First it was 1 person trying to intimidate me and control me make it seem like I don’t know what I’m doing
now there’s a couple more their sabotaging the work schedule by not doing what their supposed to be doing when they should do it. Or like one just said she refuses to work with a particular client because she’s always starting an argument with said client over petty stuff.
Thanks ladies I’ve been praying and rebuking all morning.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lucia said:


> Ladies I’m really being attacked  in the workplace something fierce from all sides from the clients being too many at a time to coworkers showing their butts and lazing about, not wanting to help.
> First it was 1 person trying to intimidate me and control me make it seem like I don’t know what I’m doing
> now there’s a couple more their sabotaging the work schedule by not doing what their supposed to be doing when they should do it. Or like one just said she refuses to work with a particular client because she’s always starting an argument with said client over petty stuff.
> Thanks ladies I’ve been praying and rebuking all morning.


Good morning @Lucia, as I began to pray for you this morning, three phrases cane to my mind.  The first was "this, too, shall pass." The second was "do all of your work as unto the glory of the Lord. " And the third was "as much as lies within you, live peaceably among men."  I pray God's hedge of protection around you and that as you keep your mind stayed on Him, He will give you peace in the middle of the storm. In the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for the miraculous and supernatural healing of my sister's husband.  He is in the hospital and needs a touch from the Lord.  

Father, I lift up my brother-in-law to you, believing that You will bring about a miraculous healing in him and give him a voice and a tongue that will sing your praises. I pray that you will use his testimony to draw the doctors, the hospital staff, his family members and mine to your Son.  In the name of Jesus Christ, who is the author and finisher of my faith, Amen!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’d like a request.

It’s my older brother. He’s back in prison again. Considering he’s a repeat offender, this may be the last time we was out in the free world which was only a year and some months. He’s a repeat offender and this time around he’s looking at 30 years, no parole.

I’m half frustrated half disappointed. Not that me and him are extremely close, but he’s still my big brother and that’s all that matters.


My family and I have done everything for him, we’ve been there for him, helped him, tried to help him feel better, present opportunities for him that can get him from the influences of this world, and the more we try the more he goes the opposite direction.


It seems like when he’s behind bars, the Holy Spirit can get him still enough for him to listen and realize what’s hes doing to himself. As soon as he gets out, he runs from Jesus and all the blessings and opportunities that are right in front of his face. It saddens to think that maybe that’s where he belongs, at least a tad bit safer in prison that out and about in the world.


But please pray for my brother, and for me and my family. All we can do is check up on him and make sure no more harm comes from himself or anyone else.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mrselle

Please keep my daughter lifted up in prayer.  She has been extremely defiant.  When she gets this way, its like she is a totally different child.  The things that come out of her mouth are hurtful, appalling and shocking for a child who is less than 10 years old.  No discipline helps of any kind helps.  Its as though something in her snapped.  She has always been feisty, but something in her snapped and I can't figure out how to help her.


----------



## ilong

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for the miraculous and supernatural healing of my sister's husband.  He is in the hospital and needs a touch from the Lord.
> 
> Father, I lift up my brother-in-law to you, believing that You will bring about a miraculous healing in him and give him a voice and a tongue that will sing your praises. I pray that you will use his testimony to draw the doctors, the hospital staff, his family members and mine to your Son.  In the name of Jesus Christ, who is the author and finisher of my faith, Amen!


Father in the name of your Son Jesus Christ please hear the words of my sister in Faith, your child and renew her brother-in-law's strength and body.


----------



## ilong

Father in your name, you have said you sent your son so that none shall be lost.   Please oh Lord, touch your prodigal son with spiritual healing and strength. Father give him pause to repent, seek you and ask for  forgiveness.  As he sits behind the prison walls, please renew him with an everlasting obedience, faith and trust in you.   Knowing that even behind those walls, within those cells, there is work to be done for your kingdom.    Give @PlanetCybertron and her family the comfort to know that their loved one their brother, their son is still and always will be your child.    Father in your word Joseph said " you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive.."    Let this experience, this  time in this young man's life be for that good and bring all glory to your kingdom.   In the name of the most High Our Father, Jesus Christ the Son and the Holy Spirit! Amen!


----------



## ilong

mrselle said:


> Please keep my daughter lifted up in prayer.  She has been extremely defiant.  When she gets this way, its like she is a totally different child.  The things that come out of her mouth are hurtful, appalling and shocking for a child who is less than 10 years old.  No discipline helps of any kind helps.  Its as though something in her snapped.  She has always been feisty, but something in her snapped and I can't figure out how to help her.


Oh Lord, Satan is trying to steal one of your little angels.   But in your name I declare she's not his and further command as a child of God, that Satan releases her.   I pray Oh Lord that you send your legion of angels to protect this little girl and fight  the dark soldiers coming against her.   We know that the fight is not with flesh and blood but against the powers of the dark world and spiritual forces of evil.  Lord gird  @mrselle and her daughter with Your full armor so they may resist.    Amen and Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Update:  Thank you sisters for your prayers for my brother-in-law. He is still in the hospital, but he is doing so much better and getting stronger. I had the opportunity to visit him yesterday and to ask him if Jesus Christ is Lord of his life and he said with his own tongue "YES."  Everything else is gravy.  Please continue to pray for his renewed health and strength and for a financial miracle for my sister to help with the medical expenses (he's been in the hospital since May 22nd).


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Update:  Thank you sisters for your prayers for my brother-in-law. He is still in the hospital, but he is doing so much better and getting stronger. I had the opportunity to visit him yesterday and to ask him if Jesus Christ is Lord of his life and he said with his own tongue "YES."  Everything else is gravy.  Please continue to pray for his renewed health and strength and for a financial miracle for my sister to help with the medical expenses (he's been in the hospital since May 22nd).



So glad that your brother-in-law made a wise decision and made Jesus his Lord and Savior. We stand in agreement that every need will be met. I pray that the medical expenses will be completely waived by the hospital (yes, it happens) and that every bill (mortgage/rent, utilities, groceries, gas, etc) every need is met with another overflow leftover. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Update:  Thank you sisters for your prayers for my brother-in-law. He is still in the hospital, but he is doing so much better and getting stronger. I had the opportunity to visit him yesterday and to ask him if Jesus Christ is Lord of his life and he said with his own tongue "YES."  Everything else is gravy.  Please continue to pray for his renewed health and strength and for a financial miracle for my sister to help with the medical expenses (he's been in the hospital since May 22nd).


Praying   with you and your family.


----------



## Shimmie

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’d like a request.
> 
> It’s my older brother. He’s back in prison again. Considering he’s a repeat offender, this may be the last time we was out in the free world which was only a year and some months. He’s a repeat offender and this time around he’s looking at 30 years, no parole.
> 
> I’m half frustrated half disappointed. Not that me and him are extremely close, but he’s still my big brother and that’s all that matters.
> 
> 
> My family and I have done everything for him, we’ve been there for him, helped him, tried to help him feel better, present opportunities for him that can get him from the influences of this world, and the more we try the more he goes the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> It seems like when he’s behind bars, the Holy Spirit can get him still enough for him to listen and realize what’s hes doing to himself. As soon as he gets out, he runs from Jesus and all the blessings and opportunities that are right in front of his face. It saddens to think that maybe that’s where he belongs, at least a tad bit safer in prison that out and about in the world.
> 
> 
> But please pray for my brother, and for me and my family. All we can do is check up on him and make sure no more harm comes from himself or anyone else.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Dear @PlanetCybertron ...

God hears your heart and He has not and will not forsake your heart-filled prayers for your brother.   We ask our Father God in Heaven to heal him from the self-destruction that has driven your brother to such limits that he winds up in the places of darkness and ends up in prison.   If we remember the Apostle Paul who was once named, 'Saul' and how he, himself was in a prison mindset of destroying the innocent lives of Christians...YET, God changed his heart from darkness to light. 

So shall it be for and with your dear brother.   So will and shall it will be.    

Dearest Father God in Heaven above...let not this precious soul, the brother of your dear daughter be lost in darkness any further.   Bring him out and secure him in your light and life of eternity with Jesus.    Praise you Father God for securing this man in sure and true relationship with you.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Browndilocks

One of my favorite cousins died suddenly.  She wasn't feeling well, went to lay down and never woke up.  She had a beautiful ministry.  Please pray for her husband and 4 daughters.  https://forgirlslikeyou.com/


----------



## Shimmie

Browndilocks said:


> One of my favorite cousins died suddenly.  She wasn't feeling well, went to lay down and never woke up.  She had a beautiful ministry.  Please pray for her husband and 4 daughters.  https://forgirlslikeyou.com/


   Praying for you and your family @Browndilocks .    I'm very sorry to hear of this.   My heart is with you, thanking Father God to comfort and bless each of you in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Browndilocks said:


> One of my favorite cousins died suddenly.  She wasn't feeling well, went to lay down and never woke up.  She had a beautiful ministry.  Please pray for her husband and 4 daughters.  https://forgirlslikeyou.com/



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I've heard her and her husband on Moody radio several times... I remember them talking about their 4 daughters.  My condolences to your family @Browndilocks


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I just need to get this out.

I just want to know what it is about me that  is so horrible that God feels I'm undeserving of romantic love. I'm not hideous looking. I'm so tired of constantly being reminded of what I don't have. I'm tired of self reflecting. How much of that can I do? I've tried LOA, crystals, meditation, listening to 'psychics',books, going out more, etc, etc, etc. No results. Just when I start feeling OK, BOOM! Something reminds me once again what am missing.

I don't care how many hobbies I take up, how many countries I visit, how many new friends I make, NOTHING will fill this empty hole in my heart. Nothing. 

I don't want to hear that I don't know what others are going through. I refuse to believe everyone in a marriage is unhappy. I refuse to believe that there are NO healthy relationships. I refuse to feel bad about desiring love, a companion and family. I refuse. I'm tired of making myself busy to forget the one thing I don't have.  I'm tired of holding on to the hope of something that clearly isn't coming.

And I'm tired of walking around feeling dead inside. I am dead inside. I can't imagine going the next 2 years, 5 years, 20 years feeling like this. I can't. I won't.  This is torture. My life is torture. I just want to know why.

I just needed to get that out. I didn't know where to put this. I don't even know if I want to be prayed for. I just want the pain to finally stop.


----------



## Sashaa08

@TwoSnapsUp

Hey sis! I can relate to your post as I am also hoping to be married. I've prayed and prayed for others who have gotten married and I am still waiting. I say this only to let you know that you are not alone and that there is nothing wrong with you. There is nothing wrong with desiring a godly marriage with an amazing, supportive, and loving husband. You are not horrible, unlovable, unattractive, too thin, too thick, too short, too tall-you are more than enough. I pray that you are encouraged and are led to more opportunities to engage with marriage-minded men. I pray that you are not led astray by psychics or prophelies, crystals, or any other counterfeit intelligence sent by the enemy to distract or discourage you.

What you are feeling is natural-even the bible says "hope deferred makes the heart grow sick." I think some people mean well but won't acknowledge that it is natural for you to feel frustrated, annoyed, depressed, confused, or bitter at times. And yes, you can date yourself, engage in exciting hobbies, travel-but at the end of the day, you go home to silence. I think people who are married can forget that part.

Please be gentle with yourself and I would also encourage you to avoid things that trigger you (for example: if you have the nosy auntie who keeps asking when you are going to get married at every family function, maybe try to avoid her; if there are speakers (including Christian speakers) who have hour long sermons telling you all the reasons why you haven't "earned" a husband yet or that your married to God or you should be too holy to want marriage, shut it off). If your spirit is craving and yearning for your husband and your very own family, it is because you are supposed to have it. I believe God for you when there are days and nights like this where you are just spent, tired of holding on, tired of hoping. Big hug, sis. You are NOT alone and there is nothing wrong with you.  No judgment-you voiced the feelings that many women and men are experiencing.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I just need to get this out.
> 
> I just want to know what it is about me that  is so horrible that God feels I'm undeserving of romantic love. I'm not hideous looking. I'm so tired of constantly being reminded of what I don't have. I'm tired of self reflecting. How much of that can I do? I've tried *LOA, crystals, meditation, listening to 'psychics'*,books, going out more, etc, etc, etc. No results. Just when I start feeling OK, BOOM! Something reminds me once again what am missing.
> 
> I don't care how many hobbies I take up, how many countries I visit, how many new friends I make, NOTHING will fill this empty hole in my heart. Nothing.
> 
> I don't want to hear that I don't know what others are going through. I refuse to believe everyone in a marriage is unhappy. I refuse to believe that there are NO healthy relationships. I refuse to feel bad about desiring love, a companion and family. I refuse. I'm tired of making myself busy to forget the one thing I don't have.  I'm tired of holding on to the hope of something that clearly isn't coming.
> 
> And I'm tired of walking around feeling dead inside. I am dead inside. I can't imagine going the next 2 years, 5 years, 20 years feeling like this. I can't. I won't.  This is torture. My life is torture. I just want to know why.
> 
> I just needed to get that out. I didn't know where to put this. I don't even know if I want to be prayed for. I just want the pain to finally stop.



Hello @TwoSnapsUp, thanks for sharing.  I know this was you getting things off your chest, but a few things jumped out at me.  Please bear with me while I list:

1. Are you in Christ?  You mention that you've tried various ungodly things (in your words - "_LOA, crystals, meditation, listening to 'psychics'_").  It is never wise to look to the devil for help, and especially if you're a follower of Christ.  Was this before you put your trust in Christ, or have you not done that yet? 
If you have not yet trusted Christ as Lord and Savior, that would explain why you feel dead inside - you are.  Sin kills from within.  And that craving for marriage is just a counterfeit - the one thing your heart truly desires is union with God, even if you don't recognize it. 
Even if you have truly trusted the Lord, please let that craving in your heart drive you to Him, because He is the only one that can wholly satisfy you.  Not all marriages are unhappy, thank God, but even the happiest marriage is nothing compared to being filled completely by Christ's love.  I imagine that's why there isn't marriage in Heaven.

2. Psalm 84:11 says that God will not withhold any good thing from those who trust Him.  Ecclesiastes 3:11 says God makes all things beautiful in its time.  If it will be good for you to be married, God will bring it about on His clock, not yours (frustrating, but more so when one refuses to accept it).  There is nothing in the Bible about people 'deserving' romantic love.  That's a concept of the world.  We did nothing to earn God's love, but while we were still sinners, Christ died for us because of His great love for us.  Jesus has done more for you than any man ever could, even if he wanted to.  Please don't ignore or forget or disdain that.

3. I mean no disrespect, but you sound really ungrateful, kind of like the Israelites in the wilderness.  It's probably just your frustration, but it sounds like something else.  You talk about taking up hobbies, traveling and making friends.  The ability to do those things is a gift from God.  Be grateful that you CAN take up new hobbies and travel (these take money, which I guess God has given you).  You're not dead yet and neither is God, so bear up.  He is able.  Also, if you're doing those things just to meet your husband, you're setting yourself up for a fall.  Just enjoy the life that God has given you and walk in His ways.  

The fact that you're still alive is by the grace of God.  And allow me to say, God doesn't owe you anything but Hell, yet He's already done more for you than you could do for yourself _*because*_ He loves you.  Please be grateful for that and rest in His love for you.  Put your trust in Him and let His Holy Spirit guide you into all truth.  Fill your private time with praise, worship, prayer and reading the Word of God and getting to know Him better, as He's the one who has loved and will always love you with an everlasting love.  

BONUS: Avoid trash TV or social media or anything which can fan flames of discontentment in your heart.  If you sow to the flesh, you will reap corruption.

Finally, as sis @Sashaa08 said:


Sashaa08 said:


> @TwoSnapsUp
> _Please be gentle with yourself and I would also encourage you to avoid things that trigger you (for example: if you have the nosy auntie who keeps asking when you are going to get married at every family function, maybe try to avoid her; if there are speakers (including Christian speakers) who have hour long sermons telling you all the reasons why you haven't "earned" a husband yet or that your married to God or you should be too holy to want marriage, shut it off). If your spirit is craving and yearning for your husband and your very own family, it is because you are supposed to have it. I believe God for you when there are days and nights like this where you are just spent, tired of holding on, tired of hoping. Big hug, sis. You are NOT alone and there is nothing wrong with you.  No judgment-you voiced the feelings that many women and men are experiencing. _



Finally for real, https://www.desiringgod.org/articles/god-demonstrates-his-love and

Forgive me if I have misspoken in any way.  God bless and uphold you.


----------



## ilong

@TwoSnapsUp - please ASK HIM (Our Father) why and *Be Still and wait for His answer*.   Only the Father in heaven can tell you why. He knows the desires of our hearts.    You are at a point where only HE can help you and He's waiting on you to come to Him, to ask Him, to listen to Him, to trust Him and wait upon Him.  He is the same God who blessed the Virgin Mary to birth His son Jesus and the same God who blessed Sarah to conceive and give birth to Isaac at the age of 90.
There is absolutely nothing horrible about you, as you are wonderfully crafted by our Fathers hand and made in His likeness.   Don't give the devil a foothold by believing his lies.  He's trying to deceive you - please do not give him the victory.  You must emblaze and believe Psalms 139:14 "*I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.* "
  You may not be certain if you want to be prayed for - but I will pray for you and I'm sure others will also.

In Psalms 46:10, God tells us "Be still and know that I am God ...!

To look to sorcery (crystals, cards, psychics, etc.) is to walk in darkness!


----------



## ilong

@Sashaa08,  - you too shall be blessed in God's own time.


----------



## ilong

@blessedandfavoured,  -  Amen!   such a beautiful and truthful message!


----------



## mrselle

@TwoSnapsUp - my heart goes out to you.  I know all too well what it feels like to feel dead inside.  I know what it feels like to long for something that is out of your control and I know what its like to see everyone around you get their desires only to stand alone saying, "God, what about me?"  I can feel the pain in your post and I have been where you are, but God...  But God.  

Years ago, I was in a situation where I wanted to be with a young man who didn't want to be with me.  After being rejected by him I got down on my knees and cried out to God, " What is wrong with me?"  I heard the Holy Spirit so loud and so clear say, "NOTHING!"  It was so loud I had to pause.  It wasn't my time.  Although painful, God used that season to strengthen me, deepen my faith in Him.  He took me through that rough season to show me that He is everything I need and everything He has for me is good.  Looking back, I'm so glad I went through that time.  Had I not been through that I wouldn't know God to be a healer, provider, way maker, miracle worker and so much more.  Use this time to rest in Him.  Let Him bless you and heal you and take you THROUGH this season.  Don't get stuck here.  Keep moving forward because there is a blessing waiting for you on the other side.  Another thing....don't get caught up in feelings.  Feelings are fickle and change from moment to moment, circumstances to circumstances.  God's word is constant and it doesn't change based on how we feel, it just is.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

@Sashaa08 You get me!!!! I don't know anyone IRL who actually gets me. You spoke directly to my heart when you said this:



Sashaa08 said:


> @TwoSnapsUp
> And yes, you can date yourself, engage in exciting hobbies, travel-but at the end of the day, you go home to silence. I think people who are married can forget that part.



@blessedandfavoured  If you feel that  I am ungrateful for yearning for something many people have, then so be it. It's frustrating when someone equates wanting something to disregarding and not being grateful for other things. I think people can be grateful for life and still yearn for love.

@ilong I've been asking why for 10 years. I think I've been patient for a very long time. Prayers, private conversations, moments of giving thanks for the little things (yes, genuine thanks), random conversations with God, prayers for others. 10 years.

@mrselle You also get it. Thank you.

Ladies, thank you for your prayers. I find myself constantly praying for others. Always asking God to look out for others. I see nothing wrong with wanting something so natural for myself. I'm not asking to be rich. I'm not asking for something material.  I'm asking for something many people want, and many people seem to get effortlessly. I won't apologize for wanting romantic love, marriage and a family.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Hello @TwoSnapsUp, sorry to hear that you're in such a state.  I don't think anyone is trying to get you to apologize for wanting romantic love+marriage+family (I'm certainly not).  But you're clearly not doing yourself any favors by stressing over it.  I try to avoid stress in my own life, so I'm always encouraging people to do the same.  I'm sorry if that doesn't help you or if it upsets you further.  That is not my intention.


In the garden, the devil tempted Eve to ignore all the trees that she could eat from and focus on the *one* she couldn't eat from, and that's how sin came into the world.  I encourage you to focus on God's goodness to you and blessings and love for you.  I don't know why you've been waiting for so long.  Abraham waited for longer, and I honestly don't understand why that 'had to' happen.  Only God knows why He does things the way He does.  He calls us to trust Him.  I pray that He strengthens you and shows you that He will never leave or forsake you and that as long as He lives, you will never truly be alone.  May God bless and strengthen you and give you joy.  He loves you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Another update:  Thank you to all who have been praying for my brother-in-law.  He is now in the rehab facility and has gone from being able to stand for 2 seconds to now taking 18 steps.  This may sound trivial to those who take their health and strength for granted, but for someone who was told to gather his loved ones around so he could say his goodbyes, this is a monumental miracle from God above. Thank you again for all of your prayers and  please keep praying for him and my sister. May God bless you all.


----------



## Sashaa08

@newgrowth15, this is not trivial, this is favor! We thank God for healing your brother-in-law and that He will continue to restore his health and strength each and every day.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> @newgrowth15, this is not trivial, this is favor! We thank God for healing your brother-in-law and that He will continue to restore his health and strength each and every day.


Thank you so much @Sashaa08.  I really appreciate your kind words of encouragement and your prayers.  This has been a very difficult time for my sister.  She and I are very close so I feel her burdens with her.


----------



## bellatiamarie

There’s a thread in OT about our sister @Jmartjrmd ladies please pray for her and her family right now!  I know God is able.


----------



## Sashaa08

bellatiamarie said:


> There’s a thread in OT about our sister @Jmartjrmd ladies please pray for her and her family right now!  I know God is able.


 Thank you for the heads up! I will lift up our sister and her family right now and we will also cover them on our prayer call tonight. Off to OT to find the thread. Thanks!


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> So glad that your brother-in-law made a wise decision and made Jesus his Lord and Savior. We stand in agreement that every need will be met. I pray that the medical expenses will be completely waived by the hospital (yes, it happens) and that every bill (mortgage/rent, utilities, groceries, gas, etc) every need is met with another overflow leftover. In Jesus' name, amen.



Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08, once again.  My sister informed me yesterday that her husband's medical expenses for the hospital will be covered 100%.  I praise God and give him all the glory and I wanted to thank you for your direct and specific prayer for their financial situation.  My brother-in-law is still in the rehab facility and he is determined to get stronger so that he can walk out of there on his own two feet.  My family is praising God and giving Him all the glory.  I just feel like shouting and dancing right now.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for your prayers @Sashaa08, once again.  My sister informed me yesterday that her husband's medical expenses for the hospital will be covered 100%.  I praise God and give him all the glory and I wanted to thank you for your direct and specific prayer for their financial situation.  My brother-in-law is still in the rehab facility and he is determined to get stronger so that he can walk out of there on his own two feet.  My family is praising God and giving Him all the glory.  I just feel like shouting and dancing right now.



Praise the Lord!! I am so happy that his medical expenses were completely covered. We are believing for a full recovery in Jesus' name.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sashaa08 said:


> Praise the Lord!! I am so happy that his medical expenses were completely covered. We are believing for a full recovery in Jesus' name.


Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise the Lord!  My brother-in-law went home from the rehab today.  My niece sent a picture of him sitting in the car and ready to go.  He called me when he got home and we praised The Lord together. All I can say is thank you all for your prayers and support over these 3 1/2 months.  God is so good.


----------



## Sashaa08

@newgrowth15, thank you for the update! Glad that he's back at home. Keep praising the Lord and sharing his testimony. God is truly amazing!


----------



## Cien

Cien said:


> Ladies,
> I am coming to you all in tears and asking for your prayers.
> My mom had a terrible fall last week at her home due to a severe leg wound that has become deeply infected. Actually, doctors have diagnosed it as a leg ulcer. Unbeknownst to us, she had been trying to self heal over the last couple of months which most likely made things worse.
> 
> She has been hospitalized for the last 4 days, in deep pain. Doctors are medicating her with lortab and morphine, but they still haven't' found the right combination of antibiotics to help fight the infection. Her white blood cells are increasing and kidneys are being affected as well. Today she started crying as they were treating the wound. I am truly sick about this.
> 
> I am reaching out and asking for you prayer warriors to include my mom in your prayers for healing.
> Thanking you all in advance.




Hello ladies,
@YvetteWithJoy @Shimmie @mrselle @bellatiamarie @newgrowth15
@Chicoro 

I haven't posted on this board since April, because so much has occurred, but I just wanted to give yall an update.
Unfortunately and with great sadness, my mom passed away on May 12th--- the day before Mother's Day.

Let me just say that the entire months of April and May were practically a blur. I'll try to sum it up, but at one point,  BOTH of my parents were admitted in the same hospital, on the same floor--in different rooms for one week!

My dad ultimately had to have his big toe amputated.  My mom had the debridement surgery and spent 3 weeks in wound care/swing bed/rehab after her surgery.

Both of them were discharged on that Wednesday prior to Mother's Day. My mom passed away that Saturday before Mother's Day.
I've been through an array of emotions over the last few months, and I've come to understand that although we loved my mom, God loved her most. She is no longer in pain, so oddly for some reason, that makes me want to rejoice.
When my mom was first hospitalized she was given so much morphine and other drugs to manage her pain.
During one of her drug induced conversations, she started talking about her best friend who had passed away nearly 40 years earlier! I hadn't heard her mention her name in years, so that was a big shock.

I had a feeling then, that my mom may not recover, so it gave me time to really understand what was going on.

During my mom's last days in the swing bed, although she was in severe pain, I was able to spend the night with her, wash her hair, bought her nail polish, crossword puzzles and other things. I also rolled her outside in her wheelchair to get some sun and fresh air and allowed her to enjoy one of the most beautiful days of spring!

My only comfort throughout her loss is that she passed away in her own bed at home early that Saturday morning, with my dad at her side.
That Friday night the 11th, she had one of her favorite meals--a shrimp poboy from  local cajun poboy joint.
Not soon afterwards, she wanted to go to bed early. My dad said she couldn't sleep because she was in so much pain. So he did what he could to help soothe her by rubbing her back.
Early that Saturday morning about 3am, she prepared my dad by letting him know by saying.."I'm okay now. I feel better, everything's going to be okay, so you get on the other side and get some rest".
He realized that morning when he woke up about 7am that she had passed away.
They were married 55 years.

Today is my mom's birthday.

While it has been difficult trying to live on without her and get through this day without her, I have this sense of calm knowing that she has earned her wings and is truly at peace.

In addition, miraculously my dad is doing quite well and is walking cane free, at age 81.
Actually he never even had to have walking assistance, and stated that he never was in any pain after his amputation! He also has been given a total discharge from his doctors, in spite of his amputation--no more weekly appointments.

Anyway, just wanted to give you all an update, and say Happy Birthday Mommy!

Thank you ladies once again for your prayers, it truly means a lot. God is STILL good!


----------



## newgrowth15

Cien said:


> Hello ladies,
> @YvetteWithJoy @Shimmie @mrselle @bellatiamarie @newgrowth15
> @Chicoro
> 
> I haven't posted on this board since April, because so much has occurred, but I just wanted to give yall an update.
> Unfortunately and with great sadness, my mom passed away on May 12th--- the day before Mother's Day.
> 
> Let me just say that the entire months of April and May were practically a blur. I'll try to sum it up, but at one point,  BOTH of my parents were admitted in the same hospital, on the same floor--in different rooms for one week!
> 
> My dad ultimately had to have his big toe amputated.  My mom had the debridement surgery and spent 3 weeks in wound care/swing bed/rehab after her surgery.
> 
> Both of them were discharged on that Wednesday prior to Mother's Day. My mom passed away that Saturday before Mother's Day.
> I've been through an array of emotions over the last few months, and I've come to understand that although we loved my mom, God loved her most. She is no longer in pain, so oddly for some reason, that makes me want to rejoice.
> When my mom was first hospitalized she was given so much morphine and other drugs to manage her pain.
> During one of her drug induced conversations, she started talking about her best friend who had passed away nearly 40 years earlier! I hadn't heard her mention her name in years, so that was a big shock.
> 
> I had a feeling then, that my mom may not recover, so it gave me time to really understand what was going on.
> 
> During my mom's last days in the swing bed, although she was in severe pain, I was able to spend the night with her, wash her hair, bought her nail polish, crossword puzzles and other things. I also rolled her outside in her wheelchair to get some sun and fresh air and allowed her to enjoy one of the most beautiful days of spring!
> 
> My only comfort throughout her loss is that she passed away in her own bed at home early that Saturday morning, with my dad at her side.
> That Friday night the 11th, she had one of her favorite meals--a shrimp poboy from  local cajun poboy joint.
> Not soon afterwards, she wanted to go to bed early. My dad said she couldn't sleep because she was in so much pain. So he did what he could to help soothe her by rubbing her back.
> Early that Saturday morning about 3am, she prepared my dad by letting him know by saying.."I'm okay now. I feel better, everything's going to be okay, so you get on the other side and get some rest".
> He realized that morning when he woke up about 7am that she had passed away.
> They were married 55 years.
> 
> Today is my mom's birthday.
> 
> While it has been difficult trying to live on without her and get through this day without her, I have this sense of calm knowing that she has earned her wings and is truly at peace.
> 
> In addition, miraculously my dad is doing quite well and is walking cane free, at age 81.
> Actually he never even had to have walking assistance, and stated that he never was in any pain after his amputation! He also has been given a total discharge from his doctors, in spite of his amputation--no more weekly appointments.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to give you all an update, and say Happy Birthday Mommy!
> 
> Thank you ladies once again for your prayers, it truly means a lot. God is STILL good!


@Cien, my heart is with you at this bittersweet time.  Today is the 20th anniversary of my Dad's passing. And yes, God is still good. I am lifting up you and your family in prayer asking that God comforts you all and gives you His peace.  I pray that you will be able to cherish the time you have with your Dad and that his health will continue to improve. I pray that you will have fond memories of your Mom that will make you smile and perhaps even laugh.  I pray that as you cast your cares upon Him, God will lift your spirit to soaring new heights.  May His love and comfort keep you, in Jesus' name. Amen!


----------



## Sashaa08

@Cien, Sorrry to hear about your mother passing away but glad to hear that your father is doing so well. My mom passed away several years ago and last year I lost my sister and father. Loss is difficult but as Newgrowth15 said, cherish those memories. I still acknowledge my parents and sister's birthdays. We will keep lifting you and your father in prayer. He has suffered the loss of his wife and closest companion.

We pray that God will continue to strengthen your father and that as you all think of your mother that those memories bring a smile to your face and laughter to your hearts.


----------



## LadyBugsy

Pray for my family. Please.


----------



## newgrowth15

LadyBugsy said:


> Pray for my family. Please.


Lord, You know the needs in this family.  I lift them up to You and ask that You do what only You can do for, with and through them to Your glory.  Father, strengthen @LadyBugsy for such a time as this and give her the courage to hold on to Your unchanging hand and the wisdom to know what and when to speak into the lives of her family members.  In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## bellatiamarie

Ladies please keep my grandmother in your prayers.  She is experiencing some kidney issues.  I know God is able and I’ve seen Him do it before.  Please join me in prayer for a complete healing of her body in the name of Jesus.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sashaa08

@bellatiamarie , we lift your grandmother in prayers-that God repair her damaged kidneys and that her renal numbers start normalizing and improving. We pray that she will not have to go on dialysis and that her health will be restored. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## bellatiamarie

Sashaa08 said:


> @bellatiamarie , we lift your grandmother in prayers-that God repair her damaged kidneys and that her renal numbers start normalizing and improving. We pray that she will not have to go on dialysis and that her health will be restored. In Jesus' name, amen.



Amen! Thank you.... she was dialyzed yesterday and she will likely go again tomorrow.  My prayer is that she won’t have to go on dialysis long term.  Please continue to pray for her as she is having some other issues as well.  I know God is able and I’m trusting only in Him.


----------



## bellatiamarie

I forgot to come back and update y’all on my granny.  God healed her body fully and completely 100%.  Her kidneys bounced back right away.  No dialysis!  No residual issues!  Her lungs even improved!  She spent almost 2 weeks in the hospital y’all and things were very questionable.  She had sooooo many people praying for her!  I kept reminding the Lord of the promises that He made to her and my prayer was for a complete restoration.  He did it.  I’m thankful!  Keep trusting Him.  Whatever you’re going through.


----------



## Sashaa08

@bellatiamarie , thank you for that miraculous praise report. HE IS ABLE!!! What a blessing. He has done exceedingly abundantly above all that we can ask or think and we are grateful.


----------



## Lita

I’m asking for prayer on behalf of my Mom she is currently in ICU. I’m believing for a right now healing in her body.I pray her pulse “heart rate”will return to normal & the surgery goes well with speedy recovery.Thanking you Father God in advance.Amen


----------



## Sashaa08

@Lita, we stand in agreement with you right now for your mother's healing. We pray that her heart rate stabilizes and returns to normal range. We pray that the surgery is effective with no errors and that the medications work perfectly with no negative side effects. We pray that God blesses the hands of the surgeon, every nurse, every CNA, every therapist, and any practitioner that is ministering to Lita's mother. We pray that God endows then with unique and godly wisdom and discernment in every decision made concerning Lita's mother's health and recovery. We believe for a full and complete recovery, in Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## bellatiamarie

I’m touching and agreeing with both @Lita @Sashaa08...do it God.  We’ve seen you do it before.  We trust in You Father!


----------



## Lita

bellatiamarie said:


> I’m touching and agreeing with both @Lita @Sashaa08...do it God.  We’ve seen you do it before.  We trust in You Father!



@bellatiamarie @Sashaa08 Thank youwith all my heart.
Father God Father God as we all come into agreement,yes you have done it before “miraculous healing” do it again.Thank you
In the precious name of Jesus.Amen Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Lita said:


> @bellatiamarie @Sashaa08 Thank youwith all my heart.
> Father God Father God as we all come into agreement,yes you have done it before “miraculous healing” do it again.Thank you
> In the precious name of Jesus.Amen Amen


Hello Precious @Lita    I'm here in agreement with all of your prayers and love for your Mom and her total healing, in Jesus' Name, Amen.   And these prayers are far beyond words...Dear One.   Far, far beyond words.  It's coming from the heart of Jesus'.   Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Cien said:


> Hello ladies,
> @YvetteWithJoy @Shimmie @mrselle @bellatiamarie @newgrowth15
> @Chicoro
> 
> I haven't posted on this board since April, because so much has occurred, but I just wanted to give yall an update.
> Unfortunately and with great sadness, my mom passed away on May 12th--- the day before Mother's Day.
> 
> Let me just say that the entire months of April and May were practically a blur. I'll try to sum it up, but at one point,  BOTH of my parents were admitted in the same hospital, on the same floor--in different rooms for one week!
> 
> My dad ultimately had to have his big toe amputated.  My mom had the debridement surgery and spent 3 weeks in wound care/swing bed/rehab after her surgery.
> 
> Both of them were discharged on that Wednesday prior to Mother's Day. My mom passed away that Saturday before Mother's Day.
> I've been through an array of emotions over the last few months, and I've come to understand that although we loved my mom, God loved her most. She is no longer in pain, so oddly for some reason, that makes me want to rejoice.
> When my mom was first hospitalized she was given so much morphine and other drugs to manage her pain.
> During one of her drug induced conversations, she started talking about her best friend who had passed away nearly 40 years earlier! I hadn't heard her mention her name in years, so that was a big shock.
> 
> I had a feeling then, that my mom may not recover, so it gave me time to really understand what was going on.
> 
> During my mom's last days in the swing bed, although she was in severe pain, I was able to spend the night with her, wash her hair, bought her nail polish, crossword puzzles and other things. I also rolled her outside in her wheelchair to get some sun and fresh air and allowed her to enjoy one of the most beautiful days of spring!
> 
> My only comfort throughout her loss is that she passed away in her own bed at home early that Saturday morning, with my dad at her side.
> That Friday night the 11th, she had one of her favorite meals--a shrimp poboy from  local cajun poboy joint.
> Not soon afterwards, she wanted to go to bed early. My dad said she couldn't sleep because she was in so much pain. So he did what he could to help soothe her by rubbing her back.
> Early that Saturday morning about 3am, she prepared my dad by letting him know by saying.."I'm okay now. I feel better, everything's going to be okay, so you get on the other side and get some rest".
> He realized that morning when he woke up about 7am that she had passed away.
> They were married 55 years.
> 
> Today is my mom's birthday.
> 
> While it has been difficult trying to live on without her and get through this day without her, I have this sense of calm knowing that she has earned her wings and is truly at peace.
> 
> In addition, miraculously my dad is doing quite well and is walking cane free, at age 81.
> Actually he never even had to have walking assistance, and stated that he never was in any pain after his amputation! He also has been given a total discharge from his doctors, in spite of his amputation--no more weekly appointments.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to give you all an update, and say Happy Birthday Mommy!
> 
> Thank you ladies once again for your prayers, it truly means a lot. God is STILL good!


Hello Darling @Cien  I pray that all is still going well with your Dad.  I'm so very sorry abut your Mom.   I pray God's healing upon your heart and soul to ease you through the transition, this change in your family life.    You are so dearly loved and covered in prayers that go far beyond the Internet.  

God bless you and love to your precious Dad....healed in Jesus' Name,    Amen.


----------



## Lita

Shimmie said:


> Hello Precious @Lita    I'm here in agreement with all of your prayers and love for your Mom and her total healing, in Jesus' Name, Amen.   And these prayers are far beyond words...Dear One.   Far, far beyond words.  It's coming from the heart of Jesus'.   Amen.




@Shimmie Thank You
My family & I really appreciate it..Means a lot to us..Words can’t explain 
May Father God bless and keep you always.In Jesus name.Amen Amen


----------



## Lita

@Cien I pray that our Heavenly Father fill you & your family with his awesome grace,mercy and peace in every area of your lives.In Jesus name.Amen Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Please lift up Ernest in prayer.  He is going through something and has requested that all the prayer warriors call out his name to the Lord for help at this time. Thank you in advance and may God bless you.


----------



## Reinventing21

Prayer request for my child and me, for our  voices to be heard today and my request given easily  so we can be legally set free from the past, so we can be truly free to live happily and successfully. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> Please lift up Ernest in prayer.  He is going through something and has requested that all the prayer warriors call out his name to the Lord for help at this time. Thank you in advance and may God bless you.


 
Lord God, we lift up Ernest in prayer. We don't know the situation but You do. We ask that according to Your word in Psalm 138:8 that You will perfect everything that concerns Ernest. We pray that Ernest will have peace of mind during this time and that You give him divine favor. Close doors that need to be shut, break down strongholds, and may no weapon that has formed against him prosper. We pray a hedge of protection around Ernest and his family, in Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Reinventing21 said:


> Prayer request for my child and me, for our  voices to be heard today and my request given easily  so we can be legally set free from the past, so we can be truly free to live happily and successfully. Thank you so much.


Lord God we ask that Reinventing21 and her child receive justice and that your vindication will shine like the noonday sun (Psalm 37:6). Behold, all things for Reinventing21 are made new, and just like her forum name, she is being Reinvented. Her life is being reinvented. It is not too late and greater are You in her than he that is in the world. 
Luke 7:50 "Reinventing21", your faith has saved you, go in peace.

Speak this out loud to encourage yourself and as your declaration: I need not fight this battle. I will stand firm and see the Lord deliver me and my child. I will not be afraid and I will not be discouraged. Whenever I go out, the LORD will be with me. 2 Chronicles 20:17


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08, thank you for your prayers. I will pass this on to my nephew so that he will be encouraged in his spirit.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please lift up Ernest in prayer.  He is going through something and has requested that all the prayer warriors call out his name to the Lord for help at this time. Thank you in advance and may God bless you.


@newgrowth15 

Precious Holy Father, in the Name of Jesus...I call out 'Ernest'...Holy Father, I call him out, loud and strong into highest of Heaven in Jesus' Name.   Dearest Father, let his prayers be not only heard but answered in a huge and mighty way.    Holy Father, our hearts and prayers are with Ernest and our voices move every wall, every mountain, every barrier that is in the way of you moving through.   Ernest stands strong in his faith, unwavering, steadfast, trusting in you.   For he does not stand alone.   

We bless the Holy Name of Jesus, We bless the Holy Presence of the Holy Spirit, Holy Father, we bless the Holy Presence of YOU...seeing Ernest all the way through.    Ernest will see your glory, for your glory has already showed up.  

Holy Father, do what you do...Do what you do.  Precious Holy Father, do what you do, to see Ernest through.  For Holy Father, you always do things well.  Like no other, Dear Father, you always do things well.   And Father, it is well you shall do for Ernest.   

We thank you with all of our hearts.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Ernest, know that Heaven has always known your name and with God, you will never be put to shame.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

God is blessing you.    Indeed he is.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Reinventing21 said:


> Prayer request for my child and me, for our  voices to be heard today and my request given easily  so we can be legally set free from the past, so we can be truly free to live happily and successfully. Thank you so much.


Dear @Reinventing21 … 

Holy Father, you have ordained peace for your daughter Reinventing21 and her precious child.  You have redeemed them from every evil work of darkness and you have given them the fullness of your light.   This battle is not going to win...for it is you who has won this battle for her and she shall not a victim of defeat in Jesus' Name.    

Bless her heart, Holy Father...Dear and Precious Holy Father, bless this dear one's heart.  Bless the wholeness of her entire being, inside and out.   Holy Father, show her there is no doubt that you are indeed with her as her healer, provider, protector and shield from all that concerns her.   

Thank you for your protection over her mind and Dear Father even over the clothing that she and her child has need of.  Bless her home with your Holy Presence and let not her heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid, for Dearest Father God, you … are...there with her always.    In Jesus' Holy Name, Amen and Amen.   Thank you Dear and Precious Father God, with all of our hearts, Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Shimmie, thank you for your faithful consistency in prayer. You are the epitome of a prayer warrior and I want to (as my mom would say) give you your flowers while you can still smell them.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> @Shimmie, thank you for your faithful consistency in prayer. You are the epitome of a prayer warrior and I want to (as my mom would say) give you your flowers while you can still smell them.


Hi and thanks so much.  God gets the glory.  How is Ernest?   Still praying for him.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Shimmie 

Thank you so very much from the bottom of my heart and soul for taking the time to write that prayer for us. I am going to read it a million times times for the strength to keep moving toward the light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Shimmie

Reinventing21 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> Thank you so very much from the bottom of my heart and soul for taking the time to write that prayer for us. I am going to read it a million times times for the strength to keep moving toward the light at the end of this tunnel.


     Stay strong,  Sweetheart.   You are not in this alone.   God is stronger than all of this and His strength is always with you.  Always.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Hi and thanks so much.  God gets the glory.  How is Ernest?   Still praying for him.


Thank you for praying for my nephew. I haven't heard from him since he requested prayer, but I believe the report of the Lord and that we have won the victory through prayer. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you for praying for my nephew. I haven't heard from him since he requested prayer, but I believe the report of the Lord and that we have won the victory through prayer. Amen!


Amen, we'll still keep him covered in prayer.


----------



## Lita

Father God I come in prayer on behalf of our American Government..I pray Father God for a right now resolution..I pray Father God for the Government to reopen and people can resume their lives..This I pray Father God.In Jesus Loving Name.Amen


----------



## newgrowth15

Lita said:


> Father God I come in prayer on behalf of our American Government..I pray Father God for a right now resolution..I pray Father God for the Government to reopen and people can resume their lives..This I pray Father God.In Jesus Loving Name.Amen


@Lita, I touch and agree.  In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Lita

newgrowth15 said:


> @Lita, I touch and agree.  In Jesus' name, Amen!



Thank you..Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

With all that is going on these days, I pray that God will raise up a remnant who are not afraid to speak truth to power.  A few who know the power of prayer and who are willing to pray down strongholds in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Loving

newgrowth15 said:


> With all that is going on these days, I pray that God will raise up a remnant who are not afraid to speak truth to power.  A few who know the power of prayer and who are willing to pray down strongholds in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


And Lord, make me a part of this remnant. Amen.


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi everyone!  I just want to say thank you all SO VERY MUCH for your PRAYERS.  I have made probably two prayer requests over the past years, the last one being last month.  My prayers were answered in the best way possible.  We are free!  We are so grateful!!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## newgrowth15

Reinventing21 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just want to say thank you all SO VERY MUCH for your PRAYERS.  I have made probably two prayer requests over the past years, the last one being last month.  My prayers were answered in the best way possible.  We are free!  We are so grateful!!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH


Praise God that He hears and answers our prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08

Reinventing21 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just want to say thank you all SO VERY MUCH for your PRAYERS.  I have made probably two prayer requests over the past years, the last one being last month.  My prayers were answered in the best way possible.  We are free!  We are so grateful!!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH


We are so happy for you and your child! We believe that the best is yet to come!


----------



## futureapl

Ladies please pray for my 10 month old son. He is constantly getting sick (ear infection, colds, breathing issues).


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> Ladies please pray for my 10 month old son. He is constantly getting sick (ear infection, colds, breathing issues).


Dear Lord, we thank and praise you for your care of us. We thank you that you honor the prayer requests of those who cannot pray for themselves.  Lord, thank you for healing this baby boy and keeping him from future sickness.  Jesus be a fence around him and keep him safely in your care. Let him grow up knowing you and that he belongs to you. In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Lucia

Ladies there’s a woman who allegedly wants to celebrate the anniversary of the Coumbine shootings by killing kids. We as Christians collectively need to rebuke this demon and come against anyone trying to commit violence to repeat a past tragedy and pray that they get caught before doing any harm.
*
I bind my faith with yours and all the praying Christians in the world, we put on the whole armor of God, Eph 6:10  we cover ourselves under the protection of the blood of the Lamb. 
Lord father in heaven, we humbly ask in Jesus’ name we come against this and any evil demonic plot the enemy is trying to complete, we bind and cast down all spirits and workers of inequity behind these evil doings and send them all to the foot of the cross so they will never return.  Begone begone begone  forever!  Blind them so that know not what we do, blind them so that they know not on whom to take vengeance blind them so they will receive the just sentence for all their works. We pray that all the weapons traps plots and schemes they have formed against your children may they fall into their own traps may their own weapons be used against them. May the children be protected by the blood of the lamb, (mantle your Mother Mary) angels and saints and may all these children go home safe to their parents today and everyday until you call them rightfully home. 
In Jesus’ name we pray. Amen! Amen!  Amen!*


----------



## Lucia

Thank God no one was hurt in the Notre  Dame fire.
Please pray for the Notre Dame restoration of he physical church and the faith of the French.  Pres Macron says he will rebuild in 5 years and French billionaire Francois-Henri Pinault  (aka Salma Hayek’s Husband) will donate 100M Euros to help rebuild other billionaires will donate too.





https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...dame-fire-salma-hayek-billionaire-pledge.html


----------



## Sashaa08

We rebuke any plots or schemes to commit mass murder on the anniversary of Columbine or any other plan to cause mass destruction anywhere on this planet. We thank God for sparing lives in the Cathedral Fire and we pray that God restores the churches and cathedrals in France but also those in the United States that have recently sustained major damage.


----------



## Lucia

Sashaa08 said:


> We rebuke any plots or schemes to commit mass murder on the anniversary of Columbine or any other plan to cause mass destruction anywhere on this planet. We thank God for sparing lives in the Cathedral Fire and we pray that God restores the churches and cathedrals in France but also those in the United States that have recently sustained major damage.


Adding:
Also In Jesus name let us pray for the faith of America a lot have lost their way way from the one true God, may the Holy Spirit seek them out and open their hearts and minds and may they come back to The One true Lord Our Father God in Heaven.  Amen!


----------



## futureapl

Lately I have been feeling really insecure. I look in the mirror and I dont recognize myself.


----------



## Sashaa08

futureapl said:


> Lately I have been feeling really insecure. I look in the mirror and I dont recognize myself.



Hi @futureapl! I pray that God gives you a glimpse of what He sees when He looks at you. You are indeed fearfully and wonderfully made. Be careful of what music you listen to, youtube videos you watch, articles you read, and people that you keep company with. Being surrounded by negative words and thoughts can start to infiltrate your mind and we are supposed to guard our hearts as well as what enters into your eye and ear gates. 

Please watch what you say over yourself. You are probably easier on others and more complimentary to strangers than you are to yourself.  Will be praying that God upholds you with His righteous right hand during this time.


----------



## mrselle

I received a call back concerning my most recent mammogram.  I spoke with the radiologist and she does not believe that I should be overly concerned, but of course I am.  Please keep me lifted up in prayer.


----------



## Sashaa08

mrselle said:


> I received a call back concerning my most recent mammogram.  I spoke with the radiologist and she does not believe that I should be overly concerned, but of course I am.  Please keep me lifted up in prayer.



I received a callback on a mammogram and everything was clear. Afterwards, I had to have another follow up in 6 months as a precaution and another one 6 months after that. After that, I am back on the regular routine. It can make you nervous, but it doesn't mean that anything is wrong. 

We thank God that you are consistent with taking care of your health and routine examinations. We are grateful for the radiologist with an eye for detail and very thorough. We believe that healing and perfect health is your portion and that you will have a long life and there will be not be a feeble one in your camp. (Psalm 105:37). And in accordance with 3 John 1:2, that you enjoy good health and that all is well with you, @mrselle.


----------



## Learn2Gro

Fear, worry, and frustration have set in. Interviewed for quite a few positions and have not heard a single word from any. Urgently in need of a J-O-B. Please pray that I gain favour for a career and from the individuals who interviewed me. Lord, I continue to trust you and you know what's best for me, even when at desperate times such as this I began to panic & become depressed. In need of prayer for a job.


----------



## newgrowth15

Learn2Gro said:


> Fear, worry, and frustration have set in. Interviewed for quite a few positions and have not heard a single word from any. Urgently in need of a J-O-B. Please pray that I gain favour for a career and from the individuals who interviewed me. Lord, I continue to trust you and you know what's best for me, even when at desperate times such as this I began to panic & become depressed. In need of prayer for a job.



First, fear and faith don't mix.  Have faith in God and believe that He has already supplied all of your needs.

Dear Lord, we are asking in faith that You have the job for @Learn2Gro that you have set aside especially for her. This job will prosper her as her soul prospers.  She will give you thanks and praise for this job and she will remember that all of the glory belongs to you.  Lord, thank you for the answer before the end of the week. In Jesus' name, we believe what we have asked of you in faith, Amen.


----------



## Neomorph

Hey Ladies,

I have a couple of prayer requests from you all. I just recently obtained my masters and I am in the process of applying for medical school this year. I am praying for a good MCAT score and a good job to make sure I can cover my costs for applying to medical school (the secondary applications are expensive) and for trips to interviews.


----------



## Sashaa08

Hi @Neomorph, we stand in agreement that you will receive a high MCAT score and that you will receive a position as a lab assistant or something that will make you an even stronger applicant for medical school. I pray that you will have more than enough money to cover applications and trips for any interviews. I pray that you have favor with every admissions committee and that you get a significant financial aid package so that you are not saddled down with student loan debt.


----------



## mrselle

mrselle said:


> I received a call back concerning my most recent mammogram.  I spoke with the radiologist and she does not believe that I should be overly concerned, but of course I am.  Please keep me lifted up in prayer.



Everything is clear.  Praise God.  I broke down in tears out of shear greatfulness.


----------



## newgrowth15

mrselle said:


> Everything is clear.  Praise God.  I broke down in tears out of shear greatfulness.


@mrselle, I rejoice and praise God with you.


----------



## mz.rae

I’m requesting prayers for direction and discernment. And prayers for this loneliness and depression I have been feeling lately.


----------



## newgrowth15

mz.rae said:


> I’m requesting prayers for direction and discernment. And prayers for this loneliness and depression I have been feeling lately.


Is there someone you can do something for?  Perhaps read a book to small children at a local daycare or maybe take a meal to an elderly relative or neighbor?  When you serve others, you are doing what Jesus did and it takes the focus off of you. 

Father God, I lift up @mz.rae to you in prayer for direction and discernment in her life.  I pray that as she spends time meditating on your word, she will hear from you and that you will order her steps in righteousness.  I pray that she will use her newfound direction in her life to give you glory. In Jesus's name, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Calling on the prayer warriors of LHFC.  I am standing in the need of prayer right now.  My daughter has been experiencing a tremendous amount of pain and now cramping in her lower abdomen all week.  She is 5 months pregnant.  Please pray that all is well.  My son-in-law drove her to the doctor's this morning.  Please pray for his strength in the Lord as well.  

Thank you and God  bless you.

To His glory, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

All praises to The Great I AM!!!  The baby is fine, but my daughter is still in pain.  The doctor said she can take some Tylenol and he sent her home.  Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers.

We serve an on time God who answers our prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> All praises to The Great I AM!!!  The baby is fine, but my daughter is still in pain.  The doctor said she can take some Tylenol and he sent her home.  Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> We serve an on time God who answers our prayers.



We praise God for the praise report! We pray that your daughter's pain is eliminated and that she is healthy and taken care of. That the health providers are paying close attention your daughter and caring for her as gently and as attentively as they are caring for her baby. We believe God for a full and complete recovery in Jesus' name.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08, thank you for your faithfulness in prayer and praise.  My family and I genuinely appreciate it.

God  bless you.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Please pray for some peace in my heart  and clarity and perspective for me .
My husband passed away last Sept.  I'm in stage 3 heart failure and not feeling well.  My mental health is struggling.  I need eye surgery but cant afford it.
Please pray these issues resolve.  Thank you.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Jmartjrmd, my heart goes out to you. You have so much to deal with at this time.  The Bible says in Proverbs 18:21 that death and life are in the power of the tongue.  I encourage you to begin speaking life over your life.  Pray out loud so that your ears hear what your mouth is saying and your faith will be strengthened.  

Father God, I lift up Jmartjrmd to You on this day to ask You to bring healing to her body and comfort to her soul.  I pray that You give her strength and wisdom to overcome the many obstacles in her life at this time. I pray that as she grows closer to You and her soul prospers, that she will prosper as well.  I pray that all medical professionals and procedures that may be necessary are sanctioned and blessed by You. I pray for her complete healing both physically and spiritually in You, Lord.  I pray that You grant her wisdom and understanding as she seeks first Your kingdom and Your righteousness.  I pray that You give her the desires of her heart as she delights herself in You and stands on the promises of Your Word. I make these petitions in the most precious name of Your son, Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

It is time to take back what belongs to us and the only way to do it is through prayer. Pray without ceasing.  I'm not talking about a posture of physically being on hands and knees, but one of submission in our hearts, minds, souls and spirits to God The Father in Heaven. 

Father God, I ask You to reign supreme in the earth as You do in Heaven. Lord, I ask that You tear down the strongholds and the spiritual wickedness that are in high places today.  I pray for the power to bind up on earth all spirits that are not of You and to loose Your Holy Spirit into those places.  I pray for the repentance and obedience of those who belong to You.  I pray for spiritual boldness in those who name the name of Jesus Christ as Lord and Saviour. I pray for any and every place on this Earth to have leaders who are led by the Spirit of God and who are not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.   I pray that as You grant us wisdom liberally, that You would also give us knowledge and understanding to match. 

Thank you Lord for answering these prayer requests.  I am certain others will follow and make their requests known unto You as well.  In Jesus's name, Amen!


----------



## Mitzi

I pray that if B. is for me, that God will bring us together again.  I gave him up years ago and for some strange reason, I'll get some sense that he's thinking of me.  I even dream of him  now and I broke up with him ages ago.  Pray for me because I only want God's will.  Thank you ladies


----------



## Sashaa08

@Mitzi 

We pray that the Lord God gives you discernment and wisdom and that if B is your God-ordained husband, then we come into agreement and know that God will send you confirmation. If these dreams are distractions and tricks of the enemy and if B is a counterfeit then we pray that God will make this obvious to you and give you the strength to allow God to shut that door. We pray that in accordance to God's Word, that you are anxious for nothing and that you wait and listen for God's still, small voice to speak revelation to you.


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my daughter. She was admitted to the hospital today to begin the process of labor inducement. She is not due until next month, but the doctors are concerned about her health.  The baby is fine.


----------



## Sashaa08

@newgrowth15, we are on the prayer line right now and will lift up your daughter and your new grandchild in prayer. We are praying that your daughter's vitals will all remain stable, that the physicians and nurses will attend to her as the precious child of God that she is. That they will dote over her, care for her, and give her their undivided attention-that they will have an impeccable eye to detail, that entire team works as an effective, cohesive unit and that the procedure is textbook/perfectly completed. I pray that her aftercare is seemless and that every need is met. That her post-op visits confirm that she is in excellent health and recovering exactly as she should be with no side effects or set backs. In Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you for the prayers @Sashaa08.  Mother, Father and baby are doing well.  She was born last night in good health and will be coming home with her parents on Sunday.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise the Lord! Thank you @newgrowth15 for sharing the good news and congratulations on the new addition. We will continue to lift the family in prayer as your daughter recovers. I pray that she has all the support she needs so that she is able to rest and heal.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Maybe someone else prayers will work because mine have gone unanswered.

I realize this is my fate and I am now more depressed than I have ever been.


----------



## newgrowth15

@TwoSnapsUp, God answers our prayers. Sometimes the answers come in unexpected ways, but they do come.

As I read your prayer request, the very first thing that came to mind was Mark 11:22 (Have faith in God.)  It is not enough to believe in God; you have to believe God.  Read Mark 11:22-24 very carefully and meditate on those words.  Let them sink in to your spirit.  Let them transform your heart and renew your mind.  When you are ready to truly believe that you will have what you have asked, pray with the knowledge that it is already done and begin to praise God for the outcome.  

Just make certain that you are seeking God's kingdom and His righteousness first so that your prayers are already aligned with His will for your life. God bless you.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

@newgrowth15 
Thank you. I read it and had this mindset for years, to no avail. I just think I’m meant for a life full of depression and lonliness. I don’t want to feel this way.

Thanks again.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

TwoSnapsUp said:


> @newgrowth15
> Thank you. I read it and had this mindset for years, to no avail. I just think I’m meant for a life full of depression and lonliness. I don’t want to feel this way.
> 
> Thanks again.


@TwoSnapsUp, hang in there!


----------



## futureapl

Hi ladies. Please pray for me and my family. I've been having weird dreams lately. Last night I had a dream where I opened a door and there was a snake at my doorstep. I'm not sure what they all mean but I know I need prayer.


----------



## Sashaa08

futureapl said:


> Hi ladies. Please pray for me and my family. I've been having weird dreams lately. Last night I had a dream where I opened a door and there was a snake at my doorstep. I'm not sure what they all mean but I know I need prayer.



I had a dream earlier involving snakes. I pray that God clearly reveals to you who or what the snake represents immediately and further confirms it. I pray that you heed His instruction and use wisdom and discernment to respond accordingly.  Remember that through Christ you are more than a conqueror and though a thousand may fall by your side, ten thousand by your right hand, but it shall NOT come near you. (Romans 8:37, Psalm 91:7)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

futureapl said:


> Hi ladies. Please pray for me and my family. I've been having weird dreams lately. Last night I had a dream where I opened a door and there was a snake at my doorstep. I'm not sure what they all mean but I know I need prayer.




usually snakes means an enemy

cancel every plan of the enemy in prayer


----------



## futureapl

Thank you ladies!


----------



## newgrowth15

I just read about the two families that lost their young children -- the Stampley family and the McKeehan family. The pain and grief they are feeling at the this time is great.  Let all who would lift both of these families up in prayer as they are both members of the body of Christ.

Father God, I lift up both of these families to you in prayer. I ask that you comfort them as only you can and that you provide them with all of the love and support they need at this time.  I pray that you will send your angels to be a hedge of protection around them so that the enemy does not get to throw any fiery darts against them.  I pray that they will remember your kindness, love, grace and mercy even while they go through the grieving process and that they will seek you in their time of sorrow. Lord, we know that the flesh will never comprehend death, so let their spirits have communion with you and rejoice in the knowledge of who you are and who they are in you.  In the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Mitzi

Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08

@Mitzi, we lift you in prayer and pray that God sustains you at this time of distress. He is the lifter of your head and your latter days will be greater.


----------



## Shimmie

Mitzi said:


> Please pray for me!!  I'm in great distress. Please do not quote.





Sashaa08 said:


> @Mitzi, we lift you in prayer and pray that God sustains you at this time of distress. He is the lifter of your head and your latter days will be greater.


Amen @Sashaa08 

Dear Precious Holy Father, we bow our hearts and ask and thank you for surrounding dear @Mitzi inside and out with your loving presence.   Your heart reaches out to embrace her with your love and your peace,  assuring and reassuring her that you are there and will never leave her nor allow any harm to come near her, in Jesus' Holy Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I never felt so lonely, unprotected, hateful and full of revenge.

I don’t know what to do at this point. I leave it up to God. I don’t know what plans he has for me, but it can’t be this. There has to be more, better. I don’t know what lesson I need to learn, but I know I give up fighting. I release it all.


----------



## Shimmie

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I never felt so lonely, unprotected, hateful and full of revenge.
> 
> I don’t know what to do at this point. I leave it up to God. I don’t know what plans he has for me, but it can’t be this. There has to be more, better. I don’t know what lesson I need to learn, but I know I give up fighting. I release it all.


Psalm 121...


----------



## newgrowth15

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I never felt so lonely, unprotected, hateful and full of revenge.
> 
> I don’t know what to do at this point. I leave it up to God. I don’t know what plans he has for me, but it can’t be this. There has to be more, better. I don’t know what lesson I need to learn, but I know I give up fighting. I release it all.


Read Romans chapter 12 seven times.  Meditate on God's word until it moves from your head into your heart. You have said before that you are familiar with what the Bible says.  Well, now is the time to DO what God says.  

I am praying that God will deliver you from the power of darkness that is currently over your life, in Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Hello Ladies,  my dad is on hospice in Los Angeles, I have been flying from Atlanta to LA to see him every other month. He is living in an assisted living community. He is stable and comfortable and generally well cared for. I was scheduled to see him next Tuesday but administration decided to finally take steps to stop the spread of the virus. My dad's facility is now on lock-down and I can not travel to see him at this time. Please pray with that this government is overcome by the Wisdom of the Holy Spirit and they get tests to all the people so we can identify where the hot spots are and get Covid-19 contained. 

I pray that I can be reunited with my dad soon!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I pray that you get to see your dad soon! 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Hello Ladies,  my dad is on hospice in Los Angeles, I have been flying from Atlanta to LA to see him every other month. He is living in an assisted living community. He is stable and comfortable and generally well cared for. I was scheduled to see him next Tuesday but administration decided to finally take steps to stop the spread of the virus. My dad's facility is now on lock-down and I can not travel to see him at this time. Please pray with that this government is overcome by the Wisdom of the Holy Spirit and they get tests to all the people so we can identify where the hot spots are and get Covid-19 contained.
> 
> I pray that I can be reunited with my dad soon!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I pray that you get to see your dad soon!


Amen and thank you!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Why is this thread not overrun with prayer requests, especially now?  Could it be that most people want God's things, but don't want Him?  

Lord, I pray that more will seek You.  I pray that more will hunger and thirst after You.  That more will desire a real relationship with You.  That more will want intimacy with You.  That more will declare their love for You.

Father, You are the Creator of this universe. There is no disease; no virus; no spiritual wickedness in high places that can overtake You. You are our shelter in this time and forevermore.

Lord, I ask for Your forgiveness on behalf of mankind that You will cleanse us from our hard hearts and our stiff necks.  That You, who causes the rain to fall on the just and the unjust, will hear from heaven and will heal our land.

Lord, You already know Your sheep and Your sheep hear Your voice.  Lord, please draw the unbelieving and the fearful to You, so that they, too, will be saved.

Hallelujah, in Jesus Christ's name. 

Amen!


----------



## Mitzi

Praying for all the ladies, their colleagues, family and friends.  Do not lose hope.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

newgrowth15 said:


> Why is this thread not overrun with prayer requests, especially now?  Could it be that most people want God's things, but don't want Him?
> 
> Lord, I pray that more will seek You.  I pray that more will hunger and thirst after You.  That more will desire a real relationship with You.  That more will want intimacy with You.  That more will declare their love for You.
> 
> Father, You are the Creator of this universe. There is no disease; no virus; no spiritual wickedness in high places that can overtake You. You are our shelter in this time and forevermore.
> 
> Lord, I ask for Your forgiveness on behalf of mankind that You will cleanse us from our hard hearts and our stiff necks.  That You, who causes the rain to fall on the just and the unjust, will hear from heaven and will heal our land.
> 
> Lord, You already know Your sheep and Your sheep hear Your voice.  Lord, please draw the unbelieving and the fearful to You, so that they, too, will be saved.
> 
> Hallelujah, in Jesus Christ's name.
> 
> Amen!


Amen!


----------



## futureapl

Hi ladies. Please pray for healing for my husband. He has been sick with a high fever, chills, body ache since Thursday.


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, we thank and praise You for the immediate healing and restoration of @futureapl's husband.  Give Him a testimony and praise on his lips of Your healing power and of Your love for him as he lifts the name of Jesus Christ higher than any other.  Lord, You are a miracle working God and we believe in Your power to do anything. In Jesus's name, Amen!

And Lord, cover the rest of the family with the blood of Jesus Christ to keep each and every one of them healthy at this time and forevermore.  Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Dear Lord, I lift up all critical personnel to You at this time.  I ask that You cover them with the blood of Jesus and keep them safe in Your arms.  It is in times like these, we get to see who the real "important" people are to our society.  Lord, help us all to appreciate them and to give them the respect they deserve.  In Jesus's name, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for the humbling of our people, the turning from our wicked ways, the seeking of God's face by our people and the healing of our land.


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for the humbling of our people, the turning from our wicked ways, the seeking of God's face by our people and the healing of our land.


Dearest Sister... @newgrowth15 ,   I am in total and humble agreement with this prayer of repentance and for God's rule to reign in our hearts and souls.

The sadness is that with all of the signs that have hit WORLD WIDE, yet... it still isn't taken seriously.  During the pandemic, instead of turning to the heart of God, the desires of so many people are still 'away' from Him instead of towards Him.    Now more than ever, our intent should be getting onto the 'Ark' of God's safety and protection, before the 'other' storms arrive.   And these storms WILL arrive.   COVID19 is only a preview of what's to come.  The recent riots and protestors, the rise in police brutality,  the political unrest, are only a small preview.     Yet, who will be saved?  Who will turn from the world and turn to God, with a sincere heart.    How many are truly listening?   How many truly care?  

The 'waves' (meaning the 'signs') have been rising.   The higher tides are yet to come.  Yet, who believes?  Who is listening?  Who cares?    Once that door of the 'Ark' shuts...............no one else will be allowed to come into the sanctuary of God's protection.   

The 'Door of Repentance' is still open, however, Once Shut, the economy cannot open those doors; hair and nail salons cannot open those doors; the bars and restaurants, the summer resorts and beaches, cannot open those doors; neither the Democrats, Independents nor the Republicans can open those doors; Obama, Biden, Trump.....cannot 'Save' nor open those doors.  The Supreme Court, cannot open those doors;   

No number of Peaceful Protests for BLM, can open those doors;  Surely, Riots, Burnings, and no manner or number of curse words on their homemade signs and defaced walled graffiti, can open those doors.   Social Media, CNN news, Don Lemon, nor Fox News, nor Charlemane who calls himself 'the god'.... most surely cannot open those doors; for it is a Holy Sanctuary where no sin can enter in.   The 'sin' is the rejection of God's warnings; rejection that says, I don't believe, nor receive, nor do I care.    

The pandemic warnings which began as a shock wave, screams and shouts, has now become a whisper.   The 'spikes' in numbers of new cases and deaths, continue to rise, Yet....... no one is listening, nor taking heed to it's message.   Social Media is filled with posts of those in rebellion regarding the safety of wearing masks and social distancing; boasting and bragging that they don't have to take heed.  They are still having large, unsafe gatherings, not considering the consequences nor the safety of others or for the endless labor of those on the frontline, who are *beyond exhaustion* trying to help and heal those stricken.  

Sadder still, Folks still don't all, wash their hands.      

God is a loving Father and Savior who wants all to be saved, none to perish, yet...who is listening?      

The next Voice... the storms of the Hurricane season.    Who will listen?


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Sister... @newgrowth15 ,   I am in total and humble agreement with this prayer of repentance and for God's rule to reign in our hearts and souls.
> 
> The sadness is that with all of the signs that have hit WORLD WIDE, yet... it still isn't taken seriously.  During the pandemic, instead of turning to the heart of God, the desires of so many people are still 'away' from Him instead of towards Him.    Now more than ever, our intent should be getting onto the 'Ark' of God's safety and protection, before the 'other' storms arrive.   And these storms WILL arrive.   COVID19 is only a preview of what's to come.  The recent riots and protestors, the rise in police brutality,  the political unrest, are only a small preview.     Yet, who will be saved?  Who will turn from the world and turn to God, with a sincere heart.    How many are truly listening?   How many truly care?
> 
> The 'waves' (meaning the 'signs') have been rising.   The higher tides are yet to come.  Yet, who believes?  Who is listening?  Who cares?    Once that door of the 'Ark' shuts...............no one else will be allowed to come into the sanctuary of God's protection.
> 
> The 'Door of Repentance' is still open, however, Once Shut, the economy cannot open those doors; hair and nail salons cannot open those doors; the bars and restaurants, the summer resorts and beaches, cannot open those doors; neither the Democrats, Independents nor the Republicans can open those doors; Obama, Biden, Trump.....cannot 'Save' nor open those doors.  The Supreme Court, cannot open those doors;
> 
> No number of Peaceful Protests for BLM, can open those doors;  Surely, Riots, Burnings, and no manner or number of curse words on their homemade signs and defaced walled graffiti, can open those doors.   Social Media, CNN news, Don Lemon, nor Fox News, nor Charlemane who calls himself 'the god'.... most surely cannot open those doors; for it is a Holy Sanctuary where no sin can enter in.   The 'sin' is the rejection of God's warnings; rejection that says, I don't believe, nor receive, nor do I care.
> 
> The pandemic warnings which began as a shock wave, screams and shouts, has now become a whisper.   The 'spikes' in numbers of new cases and deaths, continue to rise, Yet....... no one is listening, nor taking heed to it's message.   Social Media is filled with posts of those in rebellion regarding the safety of wearing masks and social distancing; boasting and bragging that they don't have to take heed.  They are still having large, unsafe gatherings, not considering the consequences nor the safety of others or for the endless labor of those on the frontline, who are *beyond exhaustion* trying to help and heal those stricken.
> 
> Sadder still, Folks still don't all, wash their hands.
> 
> God is a loving Father and Savior who wants all to be saved, none to perish, yet...who is listening?
> 
> The next Voice... the storms of the Hurricane season.    Who will listen?


Dear @Shimmie, there is no need to fret or worry about what the world is doing.  Our assignment as prayer warriors is to pray and that is what we will do. 

ABBA Father, we who belong to you and trust You and Your Word, come boldly before Your throne of grace in submission and humility. We trust You to hear from heaven and to heal our land.  There are many things happening around us that could discourage us and cause us to want to give up, but Father You are greater than all of those things and we will keep our eyes and minds stayed on You. Lord, we praise You for the beauty that is still left in this world.   We praise You for the countless others who look out for their neighbors with random acts of kindness.   We thank you for those who speak kindly to one another and who offer words of encouragement to one another.  We thank you for those who smile behind their masks yet we can see it in their eyes.  We praise you for those who actually listen to Your voice and focus on the lovely, just, true, honest, pure, praiseworthy virtuous things of a good report.  We pray for peace and healing in our lands.  We pray for the prosperity of Your people who will then turn and help others rather than hoard it for themselves. Lord, we know we have what we ask You for because You said You would do it when we ask and believe in the name of Your son, Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Dear @Shimmie, there is no need to fret or worry about what the world is doing.  Our assignment as prayer warriors is to pray and that is what we will do.
> 
> ABBA Father, we who belong to you and trust You and Your Word, come boldly before Your throne of grace in submission and humility. We trust You to hear from heaven and to heal our land.





newgrowth15 said:


> There are many things happening around us that could discourage us and cause us to want to give up, but Father You are greater than all of those things and we will keep our eyes and minds stayed on You. Lord, we praise You for the beauty that is still left in this world.





newgrowth15 said:


> We praise You for the countless others who look out for their neighbors with random acts of kindness.   We thank you for those who speak kindly to one another and who offer words of encouragement to one another.  We thank you for those who smile behind their masks yet we can see it in their eyes.





newgrowth15 said:


> We praise you for those who actually listen to Your voice and focus on the lovely, just, true, honest, pure, praiseworthy virtuous things of a good report.  We pray for peace and healing in our lands.  We pray for the prosperity of Your people who will then turn and help others rather than hoard it for themselves. Lord, we know we have what we ask You for because You said You would do it when we ask and believe in the name of Your son, Jesus Christ. Amen!


Amen... to and for your beautiful prayer.  Again


----------



## bzb1990

Prayer request for my friend's dad in ICU
Sweetheart man who makes everyone feel like family  

no fakeness..kind and soft personality and gentle-mannered man. Gracious and courteous. She is the same as him  ..

responsible and soft and polite but what she is going through is too much as well.

I know everyone will be taken when its destined but ask that he be strengthened and heal fully so as to live to be in his grandsons' lives (her kids) and be a role model for them as well as enjoy and be involved in their upbringing


----------



## Shimmie

bzb1990 said:


> Prayer request for my friend's dad in ICU
> Sweetheart man who makes everyone feel like family
> 
> no fakeness..kind and soft personality and gentle-mannered man. Gracious and courteous. She is the same as him  ..
> 
> responsible and soft and polite but what she is going through is too much as well.
> 
> I know everyone will be taken when its destined but ask that he be strengthened and heal fully so as to live to be in his grandsons' lives (her kids) and be a role model for them as well as enjoy and be involved in their upbringing


Dearest Holy Father, thank you for being with the Father of @bzb1990 's friend.   Jesus, you are indeed Healer, Provider and Restorer of life and health.   Thank you for healing this dear man inside and out and giving him 'new life' here on earth and you are the only one who gets the glory.  In your Holy and Precious Name, it is fully done.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## alex114

Heavenly Father,

Right now I come before You praying that, with the hope that my LHCF sisters will touch and agree, on my receiving our loan commitment letter without a snag, moving forward with our closing on our first home, and my husband’s semester of graduate school going smoothly.
We give You thanks for the work you’ve allowed for me thus far, and ask that my annual review would keep me in the game at my firm to continue learning, improving and being an asset to the firm.

God, all of this I leave at the foot of the Cross in Your holy, powerful and sanctified name, that precious name of Jesus, hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie

alex114 said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Right now I come before You praying that, with the hope that my LHCF sisters will touch and agree, on my receiving our loan commitment letter without a snag, moving forward with our closing on our first home, and my husband’s semester of graduate school going smoothly.
> We give You thanks for the work you’ve allowed for me thus far, and ask that my annual review would keep me in the game at my firm to continue learning, improving and being an asset to the firm.
> 
> God, all of this I leave at the foot of the Cross in Your holy, powerful and sanctified name, that precious name of Jesus, hallelujah!


Holy Father, in Jesus’ Holy Name, Amen


----------



## ThursdayGirl

alex114 said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Right now I come before You praying that, with the hope that my LHCF sisters will touch and agree, on my receiving our loan commitment letter without a snag, moving forward with our closing on our first home, and my husband’s semester of graduate school going smoothly.
> We give You thanks for the work you’ve allowed for me thus far, and ask that my annual review would keep me in the game at my firm to continue learning, improving and being an asset to the firm.
> 
> God, all of this I leave at the foot of the Cross in Your holy, powerful and sanctified name, that precious name of Jesus, hallelujah!


In Jesus‘ Mighty Name, Amen


----------



## Mitzi

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Sister... @newgrowth15 ,   I am in total and humble agreement with this prayer of repentance and for God's rule to reign in our hearts and souls.
> 
> 
> 
> The pandemic warnings which began as a shock wave, screams and shouts, has now become a whisper.   The 'spikes' in numbers of new cases and deaths, continue to rise, Yet....... no one is listening, nor taking heed to it's message.   Social Media is filled with posts of those in rebellion regarding the safety of wearing masks and social distancing;* boasting and bragging* that they don't have to take heed.  They are still having large, unsafe gatherings, not considering the consequences nor the safety of others or for the endless labor of those on the frontline, who are beyond exhaustion trying to help and heal those stricken.
> 
> Sadder still, Folks still don't all, wash their hands.


I'm worried in the office.  Now I'm hearing jokes about "hoaxes" and whatnot.  Most of them are Trumpsters and hate masks etc.  They sneeze after moving down their masks.  They just don't seem to care that they could be carrying death to another person with their infectious droplets.  What is wrong with people?  Arrogance, pride and playing with fire.


----------



## thatscuteright

I don't want this surgery. I don't want to deal with the side effects of the surgery and living on medication for life.
I don't want the cancer cells to not spread . I want to be healthy and in full control.


----------



## newgrowth15

Mitzi said:


> I'm worried in the office.  Now I'm hearing jokes about "hoaxes" and whatnot.  Most of them are Trumpsters and hate masks etc.  They sneeze after moving down their masks.  They just don't seem to care that they could be carrying death to another person with their infectious droplets.  What is wrong with people?  Arrogance, pride andlaying with fire.


Dearest @Mitzi, Jesus Christ said in John 14:1 "Let not your  heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me."  I encourage you to take God at His word.  Now is the time of preparation. Prepare your heart to be obedient to the Word of God who is Jesus Christ (John 1:14).  Pray for your co-workers that God would remove the scales from their eyes so that they will see Him for who He is in all of His glory.  Pray  for the softening of their hearts so that they can hear the message of love that God has already given to you to share with them. And pray for yourself as I also pray for you that God gives you the courage and the boldness to speak on His behalf.  In the matchless name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

thatscuteright said:


> I don't want this surgery. I don't want to deal with the side effects of the surgery and living on medication for life.
> I don't want the cancer cells to not spread . I want to be healthy and in full control.


@thatscuteright, I pray that God grants you His perfect peace as you keep your mind stayed on Him.  I pray that as you delight yourself in The Lord, that He will give you the desires of your heart. I praise God for your full and complete healing with no side effects and no need for a lifetime of medication. And I pray for your full surrender of your life to Jesus Christ, so that you can be used by Him to spread His word and to give Him the glory He so rightly deserves. In the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

Father God, I pray for a shifting of the atmosphere in Your favor. I pray that the people who name You as their God will begin to pray down the strongholds of wickedness in high places. I pray that You will loose Your Holy Spirit in this place and that there will be revival in this land. In the name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Hairluv7

Prayer


----------



## newgrowth15

Hairluv7 said:


> Im being bullied, mocked, verbally attacked and not accepted.
> Please pray for me that this stubborn spirit be removed completely and that I excel in all my endeavors.


@Hairluv7, I am asking God to give you boldness so that you will stand against all of the spiritual wickedness surrounding you. God did not give you a spirit of fear, but of love, power and a sound mind.  Trust God and walk in the way He has set for you in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## futureapl

I recently found out that I am expecting baby #2. We are very excited about it. Please pray for a healthy baby and delivery at full term.


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> I recently found out that I am expecting baby #2. We are very excited about it. Please pray for a healthy baby and delivery at full term.


Congratulations @futureapl.  I rejoice with you.

Father God, we give you all of the glory for this new life you have created in the womb of futureapl.  We praise you for the health and wellbeing of the child and the mother.  Thank you for sending Your angels to surround them and see them safely through the entire term.  Thank you Lord, in Jesus' name. Amen!


----------



## futureapl

newgrowth15 said:


> Congratulations @futureapl.  I rejoice with you.
> 
> Father God, we give you all of the glory for this new life you have created in the womb of futureapl.  We praise you for the health and wellbeing of the child and the mother.  Thank you for sending Your angels to surround them and see them safely through the entire term.  Thank you Lord, in Jesus' name. Amen!


Thank you and God Bless You!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God  for the love He pours out on His children.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the kindness of others.


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for the power of His word.


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my eldest brother.  He has  been diagnosed with Stage 4 liver cancer. He is not a believer. I am asking God for divine intervention spiritually as well as supernaturally healing his body.  More than anything else, I am asking Jesus Christ to reveal Himself to my brother in a Damascus Road type of way.


----------



## blessedandfavoured

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my eldest brother.  He has  been diagnosed with Stage 4 liver cancer. He is not a believer. I am asking God for divine intervention spiritually as well as supernaturally healing his body.  More than anything else, I am asking Jesus Christ to reveal Himself to my brother in a Damascus Road type of way.


Jehovah Rapha, we ask that you heal @newgrowth15's brother, spiritually and physically.  You have all power Lord, and you love him.  Please help him, Lord, for your name's sake.  Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

blessedandfavoured said:


> Jehovah Rapha, we ask that you heal @newgrowth15's brother, spiritually and physically.  You have all power Lord, and you love him.  Please help him, Lord, for your name's sake.  Amen.


Thank you for your prayers @blessedandfavoured.  May God grant you the fruit of The Spirit, in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

I want to thank those who prayed for my brother over the course of these last few weeks.  However, he passed away in the wee hours on Monday. Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## futureapl

Please pray for my unborn son. Please pray that he is healthy and labor and delivery goes well.


----------



## newgrowth15

Lord, I lift up @futureapl to You and ask that You keep her and her unborn baby in Your care. I also ask that she has a safe and problem free delivery and that her child will be healthy.  In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## newgrowth15

@Plushottie, I saw your request for prayer in the Random Thoughts thread, but decided to answer it here in the Prayer Request thread.  In the book of James, it says God will draw near to those who draw near to Him.

Dear Heavenly Father, I lift up @Plushottie to You and ask that You speak directly to her heart.  Assure her of her salvation and restore her joy in You.  Tell her heart how much You love her and that she is the apple of Your eye.  Show her great and mighty things which she does not know, when she calls out to you.  Remove the spirit of depression far from her as she keeps her mind stayed on You.  Lord, fill her life with blessings that only You can provide and she will lift Your name in praise and worship forevermore.  In the precious and praiseworthy name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Plushottie

newgrowth15 said:


> @Plushottie, I saw your request for prayer in the Random Thoughts thread, but decided to answer it here in the Prayer Request thread.  In the book of James, it says God will draw near to those who draw near to Him.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, I lift up @Plushottie to You and ask that You speak directly to her heart.  Assure her of her salvation and restore her joy in You.  Tell her heart how much You love her and that she is the apple of Your eye.  Show her great and mighty things which she does not know, when she calls out to you.  Remove the spirit of depression far from her as she keeps her mind stayed on You.  Lord, fill her life with blessings that only You can provide and she will lift Your name in praise and worship forevermore.  In the precious and praiseworthy name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


Thank you so much I truly needed this morning.


----------



## Shimmie

Plushottie said:


> Thank you so much I truly needed this morning.


I pray for you as well.   Jesus is closer to you than it feels like.  Yet, He is there with you and for you, for always.   Amen


----------



## Plushottie

Shimmie said:


> I pray for you as well.   Jesus is closer to you than it feels like.  Yet, He is there with you and for you, for always.   Amen


Thank you and it’s kinda scary I was literally thinking where you are as you were the reason I joined many yrs ago.


----------



## ckisland

I'm committing myself to celibacy (true celibacy) until marriage and I would appreciate it if you ladies would pray for my purity, discipline and self-control. Pray for the Holy Spirit to give me victory over my flesh and over pornography and over worldly temptations! Thank you ladies!


----------



## blessedandfavoured

ckisland said:


> I'm committing myself to celibacy (true celibacy) until marriage and I would appreciate it if you ladies would pray for my purity, discipline and self-control. Pray for the Holy Spirit to give me victory over my flesh and over pornography and over worldly temptations! Thank you ladies!


Remember @ckisland that King Jesus Himself is interceding for you on the right hand of Father God (Romans 8:34). He's praying for everything that concerns you, including your purity.  He wants you to experience His victory over sin.  He has crushed satan's head.  Walk in faith in Christ, and commit ALL your ways to the Lord and He will empower and strengthen you (Isaiah 40:27-31).  God bless you.


----------



## Plushottie

I have been fighting this for some time and have done what I know to do but I’m fighting dark thoughts and dealing with just the reality of my life. I know to study the word and pray yet life ending thoughts consume. I ask for peace and understanding of what I am.


----------



## ckisland

Plushottie said:


> I have been fighting this for some time and have done what I know to do but I’m fighting dark thoughts and dealing with just the reality of my life. I know to study the word and pray yet life ending thoughts consume. I ask for peace and understanding of what I am.


Father, I pray for my sister @Plushottie . I ask that You show her just how tremendous Your grace and love is. Show her that those dark thoughts are from the evil one, and even though they may feel like they have power, that they truly have no power at all. The evil on has been conquered, destroyed by the faithful hand of Christ. 
Father, let your daughter see that she is loved and cherished by the King of all kings and that no power can separate You from those You call Your own. I ask that You still her raging thoughts and bring her calmness and peace. For God, You are the great comforter and gentle shepherd. Amen.


----------



## newgrowth15

There seems to be a spirit of oppression falling on so many believers that there is a need to pray.

Father God, I lift up your children no matter where they are located in the world. I ask that you deliver us from all attacks of the enemy no matter the form.  Father keep us in your care and shield us from deception.  Lord, help us to be more like you and to never let our love grow cold.  Lord, remind us to humble ourselves before you, so that you won't have to humble us.  Help us to love one another as Christ loves the church.  Father, help us to serve others and to watch over each other.  Let us seek commonality rather than division amongst ourselves. 

Lord, I ask that you strengthen us in you and help us to not only believe in you, but also to believe you.  Lord, teach us to walk in truth and in love.  In the powerful name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

newgrowth15 said:


> There seems to be a spirit of oppression falling on so many believers that there is a need to pray.
> 
> Father God, I lift up your children no matter where they are located in the world. I ask that you deliver us from all attacks of the enemy no matter the form.  Father keep us in your care and shield us from deception.  Lord, help us to be more like you and to never let our love grow cold.  Lord, remind us to humble ourselves before you, so that you won't have to humble us.  Help us to love one another as Christ loves the church.  Father, help us to serve others and to watch over each other.  Let us seek commonality rather than division amongst ourselves.
> 
> Lord, I ask that you strengthen us in you and help us to not only believe in you, but also to believe you.  Lord, teach us to walk in truth and in love.  In the powerful name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


Amen!!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> There seems to be a spirit of oppression falling on so many believers that there is a need to pray.
> 
> Father God, I lift up your children no matter where they are located in the world. I ask that you deliver us from all attacks of the enemy no matter the form.  Father keep us in your care and shield us from deception.  Lord, help us to be more like you and to never let our love grow cold.  Lord, remind us to humble ourselves before you, so that you won't have to humble us.  Help us to love one another as Christ loves the church.  Father, help us to serve others and to watch over each other.  Let us seek commonality rather than division amongst ourselves.
> 
> Lord, I ask that you strengthen us in you and help us to not only believe in you, but also to believe you.  Lord, teach us to walk in truth and in love.  In the powerful name of Jesus Christ, Amen!


In the loving precious Holy Name of Jesus…Amen


----------



## futureapl

Hi Ladies,

Please pray that I have a safe and healthy labor and delivery and recovery. Please pray that God blesses the hands of the nurses and doctors and that my son is safe and healthy.


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please pray that I have a safe and healthy labor and delivery and recovery. Please pray that God blesses the hands of the nurses and doctors and that my son is safe and healthy.


Congratulations, @futureapl.

Dear Father in Heaven, thank you for this new life you have entrusted to @futureapl and her husband.  Lord, I ask that you keep both mother and child safely under Your watchful eye.  Keep them both safe and healthy.  Please keep all of the medical personnel alert and compassionate, so that she has a safe and healthy delivery.  Lord, bless her husband with an abundance of strength, patience and love to pour out over his family as he fulfills his roles as husband, father, provider and protector.  Lord, pour out your blessing of abundant love on all of them.  In Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


----------



## futureapl

newgrowth15 said:


> Congratulations, @futureapl.
> 
> Dear Father in Heaven, thank you for this new life you have entrusted to @futureapl and her husband.  Lord, I ask that you keep both mother and child safely under Your watchful eye.  Keep them both safe and healthy.  Please keep all of the medical personnel alert and compassionate, so that she has a safe and healthy delivery.  Lord, bless her husband with an abundance of strength, patience and love to pour out over his family as he fulfills his roles as husband, father, provider and protector.  Lord, pour out your blessing of abundant love on all of them.  In Jesus Christ's name, Amen!


Amen. Thank you so much


----------



## futureapl

Please continue to pray for me and my baby. I was scheduled to be induced tomorrow but now I will be having a c-section instead due to his positioning and pre-eclampsia.


----------



## futureapl

futureapl said:


> Please continue to pray for me and my baby. I was scheduled to be induced tomorrow but now I will be having a c-section instead due to his positioning and pre-eclampsia.


Thank you for the prayers ladies. It was a whirlwind labor and delivery but we are home now and healthy. Thank God!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

futureapl said:


> Thank you for the prayers ladies. It was a whirlwind labor and delivery but we are home now and healthy. Thank God!


Congratulations!
God is good! We are grateful for this new life.


----------

